# Sticky  What are you shooting today?



## theTurk

Hey guys, opened up this topic to see what everyone else is shooting today...here's what I'm shooting my natural olive lil' plinker ✌️









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill

Flatband Ergo with double narrow TBG

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill

theTurk said:


> Hey guys, opened up this topic to see what everyone else is shooting today...here's what I'm shooting my natural olive lil' plinker ✌️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neat! Like that band Set up

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

SlingshotBill said:


> Flatband Ergo with double narrow TBG
> 
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


That looks super ergo!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

SlingshotBill said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, opened up this topic to see what everyone else is shooting today...here's what I'm shooting my natural olive lil' plinker ✌️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Neat! Like that band Set up
> 
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks man, I like switching up configurations. This is my dedicated tube shooter plinker. Can never go wrong with para-bunny ears 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

I just received this slingshot in the mail today, my wife and I ordered in honor of my favorite Mother-In-Law???????????????? She is 83 years young and has battled cancer for over thirty years, off and on. She still works in the food court as a cashier a couple hours a day. I would like to thank Nathan, his wife and the rest of the wonderful people at Simple Shot Slingshots for their contribution to help fight this miserable disease.






I apologize for the poor lighting, this is one of the pink slingshots simple shots is selling.


----------



## rockslinger




----------



## theTurk

rockslinger said:


>


Nice ! What kind of shooter is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Tag said:


> I just received this slingshot in the mail today, my wife and I ordered in honor of my favorite Mother-In-Law She is 83 years young and has battled cancer for over thirty years, off and on. She still works in the food court as a cashier a couple hours a day. I would like to thank Nathan, his wife and the rest of the wonderful people at Simple Shot Slingshots for their contribution to help fight this miserable disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg I apologize for the poor lighting, this is one of the pink slingshots simple shots is selling.


nice shooter Tag! And I think it's an awesome thing that you and your wife are doing for the old lady

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

The River Birch by Treeman


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> The River Birch by Treeman


I like the gypsy tabs on there, looks hella cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolshed

Since I am stuck more of less indoors due to the knee surgery, I have banded up one of my wishbones with some super light bands and I use it when "Training" the new kitten. I REALLY mean stay the #@(^ off of the kitchen table you little $#!+

Yes, the ammo is cat food. ;-)


----------



## theTurk

Toolshed said:


> Since I am stuck more of less indoors due to the knee surgery, I have banded up one of my wishbones with some super light bands and I use it when "Training" the new kitten. I REALLY mean stay the #@(^ off of the kitchen table you little $#!+
> 
> Yes, the ammo is cat food. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2840.JPG


Hahaha I'm liking that idea! Is that super thin office rubber?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolshed

Straight cut natural latex. 1/16th inch width. 12 inch length. Im, not looking to eliminate....Just to scare the beast into understanding that MY FOOD AREA IS NOT YOURS


----------



## theTurk

Toolshed said:


> Straight cut natural latex. 1/16th inch width. 12 inch length. Im, not looking to eliminate....Just to scare the beast into understanding that MY FOOD AREA IS NOT YOURS


Oh I know! Gotcha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421

Toolshed said:


> Straight cut natural latex. 1/16th inch width. 12 inch length. Im, not looking to eliminate....Just to scare the beast into understanding that MY FOOD AREA IS NOT YOURS


 1/16th width?


----------



## pult421

Oh man. I just seen the width.. those must be some crazy rubber bands toolshed lol


----------



## theTurk

lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo88

Today I was shooting my 1st PFS slingshot original design by Sanch.

I was using medium dipped tubes from simple shot and 9.5 steel.


----------



## rockslinger

theTurk said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ! What kind of shooter is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46366-my-take-of-meatbro/


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Black Spot with TBB 25-19 taper and 8mm steel ammo. 100 shots on paper target.


----------



## theTurk

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Black Spot with TBB 25-19 taper and 8mm steel ammo. 100 shots on paper target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20161010_212151.jpg


Great shooting!✌️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolshed

pult421 said:


> Oh man. I just seen the width.. those must be some crazy rubber bands toolshed lol


I think this is the rubber you may have sent me with the casting trade Pult. Really thin latex??

I always like playing around with minimizing as much as I can. Throwing .0000001 oz cat food takes a super light band. hahaha


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Grifo TTF-TS 24-16 taper with 3/8" steel ammo on 1" bottle cap target.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

The Byudzai's FlatCat original version with double 1632 Dankung and 8mn steel ammo on a 35mm target.


----------



## DarrinGlennCook

Just got this Baby from Asa Wilson....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill

To excited so I'm gonna show you all what I'm gonna be carrying starting tomorrow and for a while after its Osage Orange Flatband Design! just got in in the mail tonight!

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## JediMike

Toolshed said:


> IMG_2840.JPG


Dude , love that frame!


----------



## JediMike

Macrocarpa pine natural I made this morning.


----------



## NaturalFork

theTurk said:


> Hey guys, opened up this topic to see what everyone else is shooting today...here's what I'm shooting my natural olive lil' plinker ✌️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this!


----------



## theTurk

NaturalFork said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, opened up this topic to see what everyone else is shooting today...here's what I'm shooting my natural olive lil' plinker ✌️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like this!
Click to expand...

Thanks man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Paw Paw Sweet midget G10 with cocobolo grip PFS
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakeSlingshots

wow very cool to see what everyone is shooting I love it.


----------



## wn4Studios

This little prototype HDPE EDC mini plinker equipped with some close range 6mm .12g airsoft bb's for shots around 15 feet. And some .177 copperheads.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Today I am shooting a slingshot I found at the dollar store. It is a small plastic frame I found in the tool section (it was the only one there so I figure it was a happy coincidence that someone left it there) definitely originally a kids toy!

I wrapped most of the frame in some old weird purple Chinese "theraband" to make it easier to hold and banded it with a small pouch and Dankung 1842 with 13 inches active length. Just to be safe I added a lanyard in case I lost my grip.

This thing shoots like a champ sending 3/8 steel down range with enough power to put holes in a soda can at 5 meters.

All in all a very cheap and fun catty!


----------



## Ibojoe

The Treeman lil derringer. It will be the first really small shooter I've tried gonna be fun!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Sorry Treeman for the lousy photo.


----------



## Nicholson

A+ Natural made of Manzanita with double long tbg and 1/2" steel. Like I've owned it forever. shooting from all distances even shooting from a cliff at targets waaay down below. I had fun today????????


----------



## Nicholson

The .22 cal was just to show the depth the .50 cal steel ball dug into the plywood. I was out in the middle of nowhere and it was getting late. Looks like everybody chose wisely what they shot today, some nice slingshots!


----------



## DarrinGlennCook

Taking this one for a Walk...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Listen, that is a beauty!!


----------



## theTurk

tube master sniper....working on my TTF game

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetosling123

tube master sniper I made. It's my favorite design.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78

TTF Imp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

I just discovered this thread. Love all the frames. Especially the naturals.

I've mostly been shooting a Mule I made. But just switched to the Ranger OTT I got in mail 2 days ago.


----------



## theTurk

Started getting back into tubes, oh how I miss thee...Ring finger Hunter in G10 by Bill Hays









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Hot off the press, ttf red cedar natural. Having a new flip and no time to shoot it is not a good mood elevator. But now it's the weekend baby!!!!!!!


----------



## inconvenience

theTurk said:


> Started getting back into tubes, oh how I miss thee...Ring finger Hunter in G10 by Bill Hays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool. The forks remind me of pics of the Ferret Hunter. What is that you have securing the loops on those tubes?



Ibojoe said:


> Hot off the press, ttf red cedar natural. Having a new flip and no time to shoot it is not a good mood elevator. But now it's the weekend baby!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20161113_185712.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20161113_185712.jpg


Dude that is just amazing. An absolute stunner.


----------



## theTurk

inconvenience said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started getting back into tubes, oh how I miss thee...Ring finger Hunter in G10 by Bill Hays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. The forks remind me of pics of the Ferret Hunter. What is that you have securing the loops on those tubes?
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot off the press, ttf red cedar natural. Having a new flip and no time to shoot it is not a good mood elevator. But now it's the weekend baby!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20161113_185712.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20161113_185712.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude that is just amazing. An absolute stunner.
Click to expand...

Thank you my friend, appreciate it )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78

SERE!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Man, that dude looks tough! Very nice!!


----------



## eggscellent.im

I like that ammo holder!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78

[quote name="eggscellent.im" post="749673" timestamp="1479876006"]I like that ammo holder!

It's made for nails... got it it at harbor freight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rem50

Toolshed said:


> Since I am stuck more of less indoors due to the knee surgery, I have banded up one of my wishbones with some super light bands and I use it when "Training" the new kitten. I REALLY mean stay the #@(^ off of the kitchen table you little $#!+
> 
> Yes, the ammo is cat food. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2840.JPG


That is the best use of a slingshot I have ever heard!!!!Ha!


----------



## Luck over skill

Oren design slingshot, with simpleshots new latex rubber sheets









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Aluminum Shrike is my go-to this week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Hey Turk, that's a nice one! It looks like it would be hard to wear out!! Haha!!


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Turk, that's a nice one! It looks like it would be hard to wear out!! Haha!!


Thanks Joe! Yeah true dat, it's solid as a rock! And it's very light too. Fork gap, comfort everything's perfect on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

How you like the black latex?


----------



## ol'school42

Was shooting a Top Shot by Pocket Predator (with black Theraband (great for 3/8 steel) & a Jelly Bean by Simple Shot. It's taken me a week of practicing with both to figure out which I like best. Turns out I like them equally.


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> How you like the black latex?


The black latex is hella nice! I went over 700 shots with it in 2 days no rips no tears. Very fast as well. It's revolutionary !! Get it if you can!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

theTurk said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you like the black latex?
> 
> 
> 
> The black latex is hella nice! I went over 700 shots with it in 2 days no rips no tears. Very fast as well. It's revolutionary !! Get it if you can!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How much did you stretch it to 500%??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

I cut these 1" straight in about 8.5 active inches draw is around 44", but I don't max them out so I would say I stretch them about 500% but it probably can handle 600% maxed out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

theTurk said:


> I cut these 1" straight in about 8.5 active inches draw is around 44", but I don't max them out so I would say I stretch them about 500% but it probably can handle 600% maxed out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks for the info I bought some, just put around 80 shots down range but feels kinda sluggish to me I'm gonna leave more rubber on for my next set of bands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zachary Fowler

Natural fork I made in Patagonia while preparing to go out on histories alone show.


----------



## CanH8r

Custom Beanflip Ocularis...


----------



## Luck over skill

CanH8r said:


> Custom Beanflip Ocularis...


Man some of you guys have the sickest frames, I'm extremely jealous


----------



## Ibojoe

This hard rock maple flip is ready for some Sunday shootn! It seems like I change flips with the weather. It's so much funnnnnnnnnnn!!!!! Hey,Turk I'm with ya on the black latex. I'm trying to wear some out so I can have some black to tie with. Ain't happening!


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> This hard rock maple flip is ready for some Sunday shootn! It seems like I change flips with the weather. It's so much funnnnnnnnnnn!!!!! Hey,Turk I'm with ya on the black latex. I'm trying to wear some out so I can have some black to tie with. Ain't happening!


Joe: glad you're enjoying it bud! I would cut them 1/2" - 1" shorter than TBG bands, as they definitely are more stretchy !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Otter with golds gym 1"-3/4" taper shooting 3/8 steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Now Turk, that's a nice little shooter! One of these days we should take a pic of our whole collection at once. I don't know.... it's really fun one at a time!


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> Now Turk, that's a nice little shooter! One of these days we should take a pic of our whole collection at once. I don't know.... it's really fun one at a time!


Haha sounds good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rem50

Ibojoe said:


> This hard rock maple flip is ready for some Sunday shootn! It seems like I change flips with the weather. It's so much funnnnnnnnnnn!!!!! Hey,Turk I'm with ya on the black latex. I'm trying to wear some out so I can have some black to tie with. Ain't happening!


now that is beautiful workmanship!


----------



## PrideProducts

This is what I shoot most of the time  solid canvas micarta axiom I made myself










Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Hey PP that one has to be a pleasure to shoot. Very nice!


----------



## PrideProducts

Ibojoe said:


> Hey PP that one has to be a pleasure to shoot. Very nice!


Thanks bud, yeah I made the palmswells thicker on one side so it held better for my grip, it feels very instinctive kind of like a natural, all credit to the axiom design









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

PrideProducts said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey PP that one has to be a pleasure to shoot. Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud, yeah I made the palmswells thicker on one side so it held better for my grip, it feels very instinctive kind of like a natural, all credit to the axiom design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's a beautiful shooter Lewis!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrideProducts

theTurk said:


> PrideProducts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey PP that one has to be a pleasure to shoot. Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud, yeah I made the palmswells thicker on one side so it held better for my grip, it feels very instinctive kind of like a natural, all credit to the axiom design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a beautiful shooter Lewis!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you, I kept it at 320 grit and 800 grit on the forks, so it still had a nice texture to it incase it got wet or was a humid day it wouldn't effect my grip and so I didn't have to put grip tape on it. I like my shooters to look clean I guess haha

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

PrideProducts said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrideProducts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey PP that one has to be a pleasure to shoot. Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud, yeah I made the palmswells thicker on one side so it held better for my grip, it feels very instinctive kind of like a natural, all credit to the axiom design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a beautiful shooter Lewis!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I kept it at 320 grit and 800 grit on the forks, so it still had a nice texture to it incase it got wet or was a humid day it wouldn't effect my grip and so I didn't have to put grip tape on it. I like my shooters to look clean I guess haha
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Smoother than butter! Love it !!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

PrideProducts said:


> This is what I shoot most of the time  solid canvas micarta axiom I made myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


I too really enjoy the axiom design. I really like the palm swell you added to yours seems like it would add to the comfort for sure.


----------



## PrideProducts

raventree78 said:


> PrideProducts said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I shoot most of the time  solid canvas micarta axiom I made myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I too really enjoy the axiom design. I really like the palm swell you added to yours seems like it would add to the comfort for sure.
Click to expand...

Yeah definitely does help 
I have quite big hands and prefer my fingers not to touch my palm as thw wrap round the handle as I find it weakens my grip, so the extra bulk is ideal

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Snail with single 1745's was the top pick of the day, today..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Oooo! I like. Nice set up. Quick question... What pouch is that?


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> Oooo! I like. Nice set up. Quick question... What pouch is that?


Thank you. It's a pouch by performance catapults .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc

My own design


----------



## romanljc

My own design


----------



## THWACK!

theTurk said:


> Hey guys, opened up this topic to see what everyone else is shooting today...here's what I'm shooting my natural olive lil' plinker ✌️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting - but really, how well does it shoot?

Inquiring mind wants to know...

\

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

Ibojoe said:


> Listen, that is a beauty!!


Need to go to an audiologist - I c'aint hear nuttin' !!!


----------



## THWACK!

Toolshed said:


> Since I am stuck more of less indoors due to the knee surgery, I have banded up one of my wishbones with some super light bands and I use it when "Training" the new kitten. I REALLY mean stay the #@(^ off of the kitchen table you little $#!+
> 
> Yes, the ammo is cat food. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2840.JPG


Yeah, right, the cat food ammo will SURELY keep the cat from returning :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## THWACK!

Pablo88 said:


> Today I was shooting my 1st PFS slingshot original design by Sanch.
> 
> I was using medium dipped tubes from simple shot and 9.5 steel.


Two yards?


----------



## THWACK!

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Black Spot with TBB 25-19 taper and 8mm steel ammo. 100 shots on paper target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20161010_212151.jpg


Um, there's a paper shortage in Italy?


----------



## THWACK!

Arnisador78 said:


> SERE!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you change the steel ball bearings to copper BB's, you'll get rid of your arthritis.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

THWACK! said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Spot with TBB 25-19 taper and 8mm steel ammo. 100 shots on paper target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20161010_212151.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Um, there's a paper shortage in Italy?
Click to expand...

No.
But if you can make a hole, I mean to cut a circle around the center of the target from 10 meters (33 feet) after you have devastated the center of the target, do it with only 100 shots, so maybe you could be a good shooter.


----------



## THWACK!

Uh, okay, thanks.


----------



## Cjw

What I always shoot an SPS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78

THWACK! said:


> Arnisador78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERE!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If you change the steel ball bearings to copper BB's, you'll get rid of your arthritis.
Click to expand...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Been shooting this awesome Treeman derringer. My EDC.


----------



## Ibojoe

Add one Turk. Just finished this spalted pecan. Bout the same size as the derringer. Show me those customs


----------



## inconvenience

Cjw said:


> What I always shoot an SPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm really loving Colts these days and want to try the SPS. Been trying for one of the $60 low end models they introduced. But I don't think I've ever seen them not sold out of EVERYTHING. I guess one day I'll have to lay down the bones for one of their customs. I can't see not liking it.

Anyways, shooting the Colt I made today, I made my target and catch box quiet enough I sometimes sneak shots in the wee hours.


----------



## bopaloobop

Was shooting this silly setup today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Shooting my micro velociraptor. Love the isotope aiming sight, great for shooting at dark targets when the sun is out.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

That slingshot is one awesome unique design!!! The color is perfect!!!!!


----------



## theTurk

Tag said:


> That slingshot is one awesome unique design!!! The color is perfect!!!!!


Thanks Tag, I love it too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Oh my! You've got one of Ada's brain children. I saw big Dan do a review on one. That is an awesome design. Lucky you! I'll bet that little sight is cool. is it like fiber optic? Awesome shooter buddy!


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> Oh my! You've got one of Ada's brain children. I saw big Dan do a review on one. That is an awesome design. Lucky you! I'll bet that little sight is cool. is it like fiber optic? Awesome shooter buddy!


He did the fiber optics on the first ones he made , now he uses isotopes, they glow in the dark. This one has a blue one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

theTurk said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! You've got one of Ada's brain children. I saw big Dan do a review on one. That is an awesome design. Lucky you! I'll bet that little sight is cool. is it like fiber optic? Awesome shooter buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> He did the fiber optics on the first ones he made , now he uses isotopes, they glow in the dark. This one has a blue one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Very cool. I do a lot of low light shooting. I need some of those. They are gun sights eh?


----------



## inconvenience

bopaloobop said:


> Was shooting this silly setup today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I think that is as cool as can be man. I need to get me one of those old style MilBros.


----------



## Ibojoe

Yeah I usually don't get to shoot till late in the evening I changed to a black backstop with a white target but one of these sights would help even more. This is a really good thread. I've leaned a lot about the way other shooters shoot.


----------



## Emilyscott9810

Camel bone nibbler and phoenix


----------



## theTurk

Emilyscott9810 said:


> Camel bone nibbler and phoenix


 Beautiful frames!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

Emilyscott9810 said:


> Camel bone nibbler and phoenix


Really cool. Never seen a Phoenix before.

Really wish I had a nibbler. Almost everthing Eric sold was gone by time I started shooting again.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bopaloobop

Yeah, I missed the metro train too..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bopaloobop

inconvenience said:


> bopaloobop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting this silly setup today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is as cool as can be man. I need to get me one of those old style MilBros.
Click to expand...

They got a couple on ebay for pretty good prices, better if you're in the uk. There's also a guy that does good repro copies and bands them with traditional square rubber.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those looped 1745's CJW? Looks like it from the pic.

I've used that setup shooting 9/16 bearings but it's a little heavy for plinking.


----------



## inconvenience

bopaloobop said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bopaloobop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting this silly setup today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is as cool as can be man. I need to get me one of those old style MilBros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They got a couple on ebay for pretty good prices, better if you're in the uk. There's also a guy that does good repro copies and bands them with traditional square rubber.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks. I think one of the main reasons I like the Colt is it has a bit of the spirit of those old style shooters. Will check em out.


----------



## Emilyscott9810

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely frame
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namazu

theTurk said:


> tube master sniper....working on my TTF game
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats one of my favs great frame berk


----------



## namazu

CanH8r said:


> Custom Beanflip Ocularis...


thats such a beautiful custom


----------



## theTurk

namazu said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tube master sniper....working on my TTF game
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> thats one of my favs great frame berk
Click to expand...

Thanks Jorge, how have u been buddy? I'm really after the 3/4" thick g10 tubemaster sniper, know of anyone who might have it.? I for one know that one is in the U.K. and there were only 3 ever made lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namazu

Ibojoe said:


> Now Turk, that's a nice little shooter! One of these days we should take a pic of our whole collection at once. I don't know.... it's really fun one at a time!


i hate to agree with but youre right i shoot something different on a weekly basis . right now im shooting my flat cat ott


----------



## namazu

great topic berk really nice to see all of the styles of frames people are shooting too many nice ones to comment on fun topic thanks for sharing


----------



## Cjw

inconvenience said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Are those looped 1745's CJW? Looks like it from the pic.
> 
> I've used that setup shooting 9/16 bearings but it's a little heavy for plinking.
Click to expand...

. 20/40s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

I am shooting into my garage with my G10 BB shooter from Rayshot at this moment with 5/16 ammo. I am getting used to TTF and giving it a week. I am shooting much more accurately than OTT, which I have preferred. Thank you for asking  .









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Wow Steve that is a NICE champ! One of my favorites


----------



## busySteve

Ray makes great stuff!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

busySteve said:


> I am shooting into my garage with my G10 BB shooter from Rayshot at this moment with 5/16 ammo. I am getting used to TTF and giving it a week. I am shooting much more accurately than OTT, which I have preferred. Thank you for asking  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Dang. Friggin killer shooter.

And TTF is definitely a lot more intuitive for aiming. At least it was for me until I learned to aim down the bands OTT.


----------



## theTurk

busySteve said:


> I am shooting into my garage with my G10 BB shooter from Rayshot at this moment with 5/16 ammo. I am getting used to TTF and giving it a week. I am shooting much more accurately than OTT, which I have preferred. Thank you for asking  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with an original rayshot champ, super nice !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc

romanljc said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm making today
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm making today
Click to expand...




romanljc said:


> This is what I'm making today


This is what I'm making today


----------



## raventree78

busySteve said:


> I am shooting into my garage with my G10 BB shooter from Rayshot at this moment with 5/16 ammo. I am getting used to TTF and giving it a week. I am shooting much more accurately than OTT, which I have preferred. Thank you for asking  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Nice lanyard setup, never seen one like that.


----------



## busySteve

raventree78 said:


> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting into my garage with my G10 BB shooter from Rayshot at this moment with 5/16 ammo. I am getting used to TTF and giving it a week. I am shooting much more accurately than OTT, which I have preferred. Thank you for asking  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lanyard setup, never seen one like that.
Click to expand...

I didn't want to drill a hole in my Champs, so I figured I'd try this knot. Don't know what it's called, I'm sure I didn't invent it. It holds well on the Champ's tapered handle, but is still easy to adjust.
















Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

Did some searching on the net. Seems to be a type of Strangle knot. But not quite the same. If I can name this know it will be the Champ Strangler.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg

Today I shoot this:










Because I consider my slingshots to be family members, and worthy of my protection.

Just last week my little red TopShot was threatened by a PFS from a bad part of town. I'll not have it.

So let it be written; so let it be done.


----------



## treefork




----------



## CornDawg

Oh, I'll go phased plasma- don't think I won't.

Especially the morning after chili night. :blink:


----------



## ImEggscellent85

theTurk said:


> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting into my garage with my G10 BB shooter from Rayshot at this moment with 5/16 ammo. I am getting used to TTF and giving it a week. I am shooting much more accurately than OTT, which I have preferred. Thank you for asking  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with an original rayshot champ, super nice !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don't like slings with a big gap but I sure as heck like that one. Very nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## stej

This is content of my pockets lately.. Mainly bbs.


----------



## busySteve

Yesterday and today i have been shooting TTF with my lovely wooden Rayshot Champ. I've managed to break pencils at 10m within 3 and 4 shots each. I've never shot so well as I am shooting now TTF. Between personal tips from Ray, and what others have kindly posted , I have finely and rapidly improved.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

I've been shooting at this target I made a couple days back. It has a steel plate I salvaged that rings like a bell when I hit it. However it needs padding to reduce the ricochet effects when I hit the board. The hole is 2 and 1/8 inches.























Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bopaloobop

Shootin' a new one, provided by @YSYEO. Got some bb plinking tubes from him as well.

I love it. Thanks man!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

That is indiscribably delicious. YSYEO is way ahead of the curve! Awesome looking shooter there!!


----------



## bopaloobop

Ibojoe said:


> That is indiscribably delicious. YSYEO is way ahead of the curve! Awesome looking shooter there!!


I believe it was actually designed by peppermack!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

busySteve said:


> Yesterday and today i have been shooting TTF with my lovely wooden Rayshot Champ. I've managed to break pencils at 10m within 3 and 4 shots each. I've never shot so well as I am shooting now TTF. Between personal tips from Ray, and what others have kindly posted , I have finely and rapidly improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Dang man!!! That's a stunner piece right there. Love rayshot originals. Does that one have a g10/micarta core? And how thick is the frame overall?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

About a 1/2 thick. No core all tree.










Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

busySteve said:


> About a 1/2 thick. No core all tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Awesome
Stuff!!!!!!! I've been wanting one of his spalted champs , it's definitely on my wish list !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

Today is fun with a Yellow Jacket Champ from Simple Shot Shooting Sports banded TTF.






Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpaul

1st day with the pepper pickle, and its alot harder, but funner!!! 3rd shot had a fork hit so hard it knocked a plug out lol!!! shot about 150 more clean, dont know what the hell happened???




  








1st pfs




__
ryanpaul


__
Apr 8, 2017


----------



## romanljc

romanljc said:


> I am shooting this one I made today


I am shooting this one I made today


----------



## theTurk

What a lovely day it's been ☀










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

theTurk said:


> What a lovely day it's been ☀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

theTurk said:


> What a lovely day it's been ☀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would've been better if the can had been opened.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpaul

romanljc said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting this one I made today
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting this one I made today
Click to expand...

man, i like that 1! what do you call that? thanks for sharing.


----------



## theTurk

busySteve said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely day it's been ☀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It would've been better if the can had been opened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

lol stuntin'!!!!!! Didn't wanna give the image of an empty can hahahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

First really great day to go out and shoot my slingshot, can't wait for these summer days to get here






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Luck over skill said:


> First really great day to go out and shoot my slingshot, can't wait for these summer days to get here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeahh man, BOOM!! great shooting!!! Glad it's serving you well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

theTurk said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> First really great day to go out and shoot my slingshot, can't wait for these summer days to get here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> **** yeahh man, BOOM!! great shooting!!! Glad it's serving you well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks man all that I'm missing is now is a corona and that match light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

Luck over skill said:


> First really great day to go out ....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was bad to the bone!!!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Hey Turk, I don't remember seeing that Lewis pride axiom before.. She's a real beauty!!


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Turk, I don't remember seeing that Lewis pride axiom before.. She's a real beauty!!


Thanks Joe. Yeah man a real looker, I've been EDC'ing it lately. It's made from bog wood (beech) and black linen micarta faces, black linen micarta core, gp03 liners and a leather palmswell. It's one of my most accurate shooters. It's based of the axiom champ design, yet downsized I believe. It has a 1.6" fork gap, a true competition shooter. Here are some pics:

Notice the natural cracks on it. It gives it a special kind of charm. Bogwood is wood that's preserved in decayed acidic swamp water for hundreds of years sometimes a 1,000 years.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Dude that's a beautiful shooter! Just the right size too. I can see how you could make it your EDC.


----------



## James West

Ttf again whith my Rayshot Axiom champ


----------



## theTurk

James West said:


> Ttf again whith my Rayshot Axiom champ


Beautiful frame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James West

Thanks mate


----------



## Grizzly Bear

I'm shooting this as my EDC today, it isn't beautiful like the others because I just made it from plywood, I didn't stain it, varnish, or sand much, I just wanted to shoot it so I quit on finishing it.
But I'm still trying to figure out how to not get forkhits with it. Ouch!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

aluminum opfs from Rob Morris !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> aluminum opfs from Rob Morris !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

RatSlucker said:


> I'm shooting this as my EDC today, it isn't beautiful like the others because I just made it from plywood, I didn't stain it, varnish, or sand much, I just wanted to shoot it so I quit on finishing it.
> But I'm still trying to figure out how to not get forkhits with it. Ouch!


That's a nice "beater", it reminds me of a guy that had a primer painted Chevy, with a 454 under the hood, it was quite fast. What is the reason you don't taper your bands?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

theTurk said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Turk, I don't remember seeing that Lewis pride axiom before.. She's a real beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Joe. Yeah man a real looker, I've been EDC'ing it lately. It's made from bog wood (beech) and black linen micarta faces, black linen micarta core, gp03 liners and a leather palmswell. It's one of my most accurate shooters. It's based of the axiom champ design, yet downsized I believe. It has a 1.6" fork gap, a true competition shooter. Here are some pics:
> 
> Notice the natural cracks on it. It gives it a special kind of charm. Bogwood is wood that's preserved in decayed acidic swamp water for hundreds of years sometimes a 1,000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Damm man ... thats a looker !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear

busySteve said:


> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this as my EDC today, it isn't beautiful like the others because I just made it from plywood, I didn't stain it, varnish, or sand much, I just wanted to shoot it so I quit on finishing it.
> But I'm still trying to figure out how to not get forkhits with it. Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice "beater", it reminds me of a guy that had a primer painted Chevy, with a 454 under the hood, it was quite fast. What is the reason you don't taper your bands?
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I tapered my bands on my other slingshot, but after a few hundred shots the band snapped near the pouch, they shoot fast, but don't last long. The ones in the picture are 20mm straights, heck! 1/2 straights lasted much much much longer than the 25-20mm tapers! And that's not much of a taper!


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Lol nvm, it broke, I was going to sluck a rat but the slingshot snapped, oh well, to make another one!


----------



## busySteve

RatSlucker said:


> Lol nvm, it broke, I was going to sluck a rat but the slingshot snapped, oh well, to make another one!


I'm sure that Chevy guy eventually blew his motor. It was a Chevy after all.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78

Grip with OCULARIS PLUGS. 3/4 butterfly bands made from thin strip of gum rubber, gator pouch for BB's and 1/4" steel.


----------



## theTurk

Shot this classic that I just got through a trade; Hathcock target sniper in G10. Loving the way it shoots !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

theTurk said:


> Shot this classic that I just got through a trade; Hathcock target sniper in G10. Loving the way it shoots !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking sling man now let me see a card cut with that thing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

Luck over skill said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot this classic that I just got through a trade; Hathcock target sniper in G10. Loving the way it shoots !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking sling man now let me see a card cut with that thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That thing looks so sharp, it could cut cards by simply looking at em.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

busySteve said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot this classic that I just got through a trade; Hathcock target sniper in G10. Loving the way it shoots !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking sling man now let me see a card cut with that thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That thing looks so sharp, it could cut cards by simply looking at em.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wish mine could do that lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

What is the thickness of that sharp shooter?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice one Steve. Love those band attachments.


----------



## inconvenience

Pablo88 said:


> Today I was shooting my 1st PFS slingshot original design by Sanch.
> I was using medium dipped tubes from simple shot and 9.5 steel.


I love Simple Shot's "house" tubes. They have a thinner wall than Dankung of the same draw. That should mean faster but I haven't tested them with a chrony.


----------



## inconvenience

theTurk said:


> Shot this classic that I just got through a trade; Hathcock target sniper in G10. Loving the way it shoots !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one of the sexiest monochrome frames I've ever seen. Looks like alien archaeologists will be able to dig it up in a billion years and it will be the same.


----------



## bopaloobop

Just got this guy in the mail today, straight from China. Look at that palm swell, baby got back.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

bopaloobop said:


> Just got this guy in the mail today, straight from China. Look at that palm swell, baby got back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Dang dude, Das a cutie booty. ????

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

RatSlucker said:


> I'm shooting this as my EDC today, it isn't beautiful like the others because I just made it from plywood, I didn't stain it, varnish, or sand much, I just wanted to shoot it so I quit on finishing it.
> But I'm still trying to figure out how to not get forkhits with it. Ouch!


Looks good to me bro.

My EDC is plywood. I spiced it up with a rotary bit for my drill. I'm still a noob builder.

This is what I'm shooting almost exclusively.

(Another Edit: Yuk! My band ties are a catastrophe! I'm typically OCD about that.)


----------



## bopaloobop

inconvenience said:


> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this as my EDC today, it isn't beautiful like the others because I just made it from plywood, I didn't stain it, varnish, or sand much, I just wanted to shoot it so I quit on finishing it.
> But I'm still trying to figure out how to not get forkhits with it. Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me bro.
> 
> My EDC is plywood. I spiced it up with a rotary bit for my drill. I'm still a noob builder.
> 
> This is what I'm shooting almost exclusively.
Click to expand...

Think ya forgot to post the pic 

Edit: there ya go.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

busySteve said:


> What is the thickness of that sharp shooter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


3/4"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

inconvenience said:


> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this as my EDC today, it isn't beautiful like the others because I just made it from plywood, I didn't stain it, varnish, or sand much, I just wanted to shoot it so I quit on finishing it.
> But I'm still trying to figure out how to not get forkhits with it. Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me bro.
> 
> My EDC is plywood. I spiced it up with a rotary bit for my drill. I'm still a noob builder.
> 
> This is what I'm shooting almost exclusively.
Click to expand...

Sorry sir... that's not newbie stuff to me. Looks nice as well as functional.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

busySteve said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this as my EDC today, it isn't beautiful like the others because I just made it from plywood, I didn't stain it, varnish, or sand much, I just wanted to shoot it so I quit on finishing it.
> But I'm still trying to figure out how to not get forkhits with it. Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me bro.
> My EDC is plywood. I spiced it up with a rotary bit for my drill. I'm still a noob builder.
> This is what I'm shooting almost exclusively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry sir... that's not newbie stuff to me. Looks nice as well as functional.
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm very happy with it!

I really wasn't fishing for compliments. I just try to be modest around here. So many of the guys make stuff that looks like it should hang in a museum.


----------



## busySteve

inconvenience said:


> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this as my EDC today, it isn't beautiful like the others because I just made it from plywood, I didn't stain it, varnish, or sand much, I just wanted to shoot it so I quit on finishing it.
> But I'm still trying to figure out how to not get forkhits with it. Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me bro.
> My EDC is plywood. I spiced it up with a rotary bit for my drill. I'm still a noob builder.
> This is what I'm shooting almost exclusively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry sir... that's not newbie stuff to me. Looks nice as well as functional.
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I really wasn't fishing for compliments. I just try to be modest around here. So many of the guys make stuff that looks like it should hang in a museum.
Click to expand...

I didn't say your's was the nicest. It is nice though. I can see why it would be your EDS.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

That was still a compliment. ????

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

theTurk said:


> Shot this classic that I just got through a trade; Hathcock target sniper in G10. Loving the way it shoots !


Definite frame envy.


----------



## inconvenience

busySteve said:


> I'm shooting this as my EDC today, it isn't beautiful like the others because I just made it from plywood, I didn't stain it, varnish, or sand much, I just wanted to shoot it so I quit on finishing it.
> But I'm still trying to figure out how to not get forkhits with it. Ouch!


Looks good to me bro.
My EDC is plywood. I spiced it up with a rotary bit for my drill. I'm still a noob builder.
This is what I'm shooting almost exclusively.[/quote]Sorry sir... that's not newbie stuff to me. Looks nice as well as functional. 
Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk[/quote]

Thanks. I really wasn't fishing for compliments. I just try to be modest around here. So many of the guys make stuff that looks like it should hang in a museum.[/quote]
I didn't say your's was the nicest. It is nice though. I can see why it would be your EDS.
Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk[/quote]

Thanks again!

I'm definitely happy with my progress. I've only been "seriously" building a few months. I hope to get a small router table and drill press soon and plan to start trying to do hardwood laminates.

Anyway...

It's neet to see Ratslucker having made a Sharpshooter. I literally printed that template this morning. And I'm sure a lot of us wait to see how a frame shoots before making it pretty.

I just wanted to show that even humble plywood can look decent when you expose layers.


----------



## inconvenience

busySteve said:


> Yesterday and today i have been shooting TTF with my lovely wooden Rayshot Champ. I've managed to break pencils at 10m within 3 and 4 shots each. I've never shot so well as I am shooting now TTF. Between personal tips from Ray, and what others have kindly posted , I have finely and rapidly improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Man. That's a pretty Champ. Does Ray have a shop?

And I want to try a "negative" target myself. I have a good size piece of thick leather. I'm gonna cut a circle hole in it. That's actually gonna be perfect for my portable catch box. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## busySteve

inconvenience said:


> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday and today i have been shooting TTF with my lovely wooden Rayshot Champ. I've managed to break pencils at 10m within 3 and 4 shots each. I've never shot so well as I am shooting now TTF. Between personal tips from Ray, and what others have kindly posted , I have finely and rapidly improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Man. That's a pretty Champ. Does Ray have a shop?
> 
> And I want to try a "negative" target myself. I have a good size piece of thick leather. I'm gonna cut a circle hole in it. That's actually gonna be perfect for my portable catch box. Thanks for the idea.
Click to expand...

I think he does. He also has some forks he's crafted already. Their all gorgeous.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

bopaloobop said:


> Just got this guy in the mail today, straight from China. Look at that palm swell, baby got back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Nice. Super interested myself in these wire frames.

Are you doing a review on it?


----------



## bopaloobop

SlingNerd said:


> bopaloobop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this guy in the mail today, straight from China. Look at that palm swell, baby got back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Super interested myself in these wire frames.
> 
> Are you doing a review on it?
Click to expand...

I will post a little review, haven't done one in forever.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bopaloobop

I posted a review in the reviews subforum

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GZK-CHINA

shooting from big to small targets,daily practice~




  








IMG 20170413 201426




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Apr 13, 2017




shooting big to small,its the way I train yourself and it works!









  








IMG 20170413 201346




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Apr 13, 2017




shooting big to small,its the way I train yourself and it works!









  








IMG 20170413 201329




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Apr 13, 2017




shooting big to small,its the way I train yourself and it works!









  








IMG 20170413 201633




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Apr 13, 2017




shooting big to small,its the way I train yourself and it works!









  








IMG 20170413 201356




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Apr 13, 2017




shooting big to small,its the way I train yourself and it works!


----------



## truthornothing

I am a little afraid of wrecking it since its so "purdy" but I may be banding up this to shoot today


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice Truth! Looks like it will take some wide bands too. Awesome flip to shoot any day!!


----------



## truthornothing

Ibojoe said:


> Nice Truth! Looks like it will take some wide bands too. Awesome flip to shoot any day!!


I still have the occasional fork hit so I am a bit afraid of shooting this one. No Iie


----------



## brucered

A big old Natural.

One of my first good ones and still one of my favorites.


----------



## Arnisador78

That's nice grain! What kinda wood is it?

Florida Forks


----------



## brucered

Arnisador78 said:


> That's nice grain! What kinda wood is it?


Thanks. Unless it comes from the Oak in our yard, I usually have no clue.


----------



## theTurk

Shooting my new banger the RCC Velociraptor , loving the blue isotope


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

A very cool flip there Turk! That makes two of those now doesn't it? That makes it double cool!! 
That is an interesting design though. Does it fit and stay in your hand ok?


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> A very cool flip there Turk! That makes two of those now doesn't it? That makes it double cool!!
> That is an interesting design though. Does it fit and stay in your hand ok?


Thanks Joe! This is the full size, the other is the micro version. With the help of the curved handle it wraps around in the palm of your hand, shoots great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

A backyard Oak Natural.


----------



## brucered

Happy Easter Everyone!

An MGG Cthulhu Natural I made last year, with 1/4" ammo and some light TBG bands.


----------



## Arnisador78

@brucered that's a nice one.

Florida Forks


----------



## Luck over skill

brucered said:


> Happy Easter Everyone!
> 
> An MGG Cthulhu Natural I made last year, with 1/4" ammo and some light TBG bands.


Wow Man U are a pro with those naturals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Arnisador78 said:


> @brucered that's a nice one.


Thanks. I used an aluminum core as a template and can't believe how comfortable it is. Shooting session didn't last too long today, it started pouring and now it's snowing out.



Luck over skill said:


> Wow Man U are a pro with those naturals


Wow, thank you. I do enjoy making them. It's exciting to make something from nothing and basically completely free.


----------



## Tag

There is no doubt brucered is one multi talented Gentleman


----------



## bopaloobop

Back to basics, rocking a skateboard opfs, not even worth taking a picture of. Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

brucered said:


> Happy Easter Everyone!
> An MGG Cthulhu Natural I made last year, with 1/4" ammo and some light TBG bands.


 That's one way cool natural Bruce! Very nice!!


----------



## busySteve

Today I'm shooting at smaller targets with my Rayshot G10 BB shooter Champ. Keurig kcups, and pencils from 10 meters.






Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

A few more sessions and I'll get back to smaller targets. I loved being able to snap a pencil in half last year. Today was shooting at a lemon bottle and can.

No work today, kids are in school, but it's cold out, starting to snow again.

A quick session shooting another Oak Natural. One of my favorite shapes.


----------



## Arnisador78

That's oak @brucered?

Florida Forks


----------



## brucered

Arnisador78 said:


> That's oak @brucered?
> 
> Florida Forks


Yes. That one I know, as it from the tree in our yard.


----------



## James West

This thread could last forever hahaha 
I'm using my jim harris sps for a bit. 
There's been some nice frames being shown


----------



## theTurk

James West said:


> This thread could last forever hahaha
> I'm using my jim harris sps for a bit.
> There's been some nice frames being shown


Nice! That's a belter mate! Nothing like an original.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James West

I do like a ott frame


----------



## theTurk

G10 Rayshot Champ










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Turk! You've got some awesome frames! Keep em coming!!


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> Turk! You've got some awesome frames! Keep em coming!!


Thanks Joe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

brucered said:


> A few more sessions and I'll get back to smaller targets. I loved being able to snap a pencil in half last year. Today was shooting at a lemon bottle and can.
> No work today, kids are in school, but it's cold out, starting to snow again.
> A quick session shooting another Oak Natural. One of my favorite shapes.


 Bruce, the grain in that shooter is beautiful! Well done


----------



## Tag

Fantastic


----------



## James West

theTurk said:


> G10 Rayshot Champ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow I love that


----------



## busySteve

theTurk said:


> G10 Rayshot Champ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, it is so elegant. Can't wait to see what you do with it.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing

theTurk said:


> G10 Rayshot Champ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have got your address.....I am coming for your frames



Ibojoe said:


> Turk! You've got some awesome frames! Keep em coming!


He is a frame (insert slang for prostitute here...rhymes with more) It censored me


----------



## theTurk

truthornothing said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> G10 Rayshot Champ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I have got your address.....I am coming for your frames
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turk! You've got some awesome frames! Keep em coming!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a frame (insert slang for prostitute here...rhymes with more) It censored me
Click to expand...

Lmfao....alright nobody make a move/this is a stick up/all Slings on the floor....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

With the way you shoot... I'm setting mine down right now.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Natural Gobbler 2.0


----------



## busySteve

brucered said:


> Natural Gobbler 2.0


That is... beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Love the grains on that one Bruce!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Thanks guys. That little frame is one of my favorites and by far, my most grain friendly.

I pulled out my TTF Tube FlatCat and immediately went 8/10 on can hits and then 9/10....for me, that's pretty good.


----------



## busySteve

I pulled out a folding Altoids shooter I made a while back from zebra wood for today's shooting.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bopaloobop

busySteve said:


> I pulled out a folding Altoids shooter I made a while back from zebra wood for today's shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Wow, that's neat. Does it lock open kinda?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve

Does not lock open. But there is a stop. That suffices for me.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

busySteve said:


> I pulled out a folding Altoids shooter I made a while back from zebra wood for today's shooting.


That is whicked cool....and lovely.


----------



## Ibojoe

brucered said:


> Thanks guys. That little frame is one of my favorites and by far, my most grain friendly.
> I pulled out my TTF Tube FlatCat and immediately went 8/10 on can hits and then 9/10....for me, that's pretty good.


 nice one Bruce! I really want one of those.


----------



## Cjw

Shot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Cjw said:


> Shot this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow man that is a stunner for sure, nice sling 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Probably shoot this tomorrow.


----------



## Cjw

This is what I shoot 95% of the time. With looped 20/40 tubes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Cjw said:


> Shot this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 wow! That is outstanding!!


----------



## stej

Recycled bottle caps. No nice finish, just quick & dirty setup.


----------



## Ibojoe

stej said:


> Recycled bottle caps. No nice finish, just quick & dirty setup.


 Bottle caps? That's awesome, and very resourceful. Good job! Great looking! Im gonna have to try this


----------



## stej

Ibojoe said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recycled bottle caps. No nice finish, just quick & dirty setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle caps? That's awesome, and very resourceful. Good job! Great looking! Im gonna have to try this
Click to expand...

Sure, try that. It's fun  The colorful slingshots here are also from bottle caps http://slingshotforum.com/topic/57889-what-are-you-shooting-today/?p=850369

This is ultimate resource for HDPE slabs  http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22723-hdpe-sheet/page-1


----------



## brucered

I love that bottle cap frame.

Approximately how many caps does it take to make a frame?


----------



## stej

brucered said:


> I love that bottle cap frame.
> 
> Approximately how many caps does it take to make a frame?


That's quite tough question. The bottle cap is quite thin, so you have to collect them over time to get some nice slab 

That's how my last slingshot was made










On the left you can see this is quite thick slab and there is several layers of the bottle caps.


----------



## busySteve

Oops... I missed and hit the fence shooting butterfly. This is a zebra wood fork I made last year with a chamber for five 3/8 steel balls with magnetic end.
















Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Another beauty Steve. Very clever.

That ball bearing must have been travelling...it went in that fence pretty good.


----------



## busySteve

I started laughing in my yard when I saw it... just sitting there.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78

Love that ammo dispenser!

Florida Forks


----------



## Ibojoe

Not only the ammo dispenser. That's a beautiful piece of wood!!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

That's a beautiful sps, CJW! Love it! That's just an all around perfect frame. Do you like it better with loops or flats?


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78

Cool. Never seen that before.

Florida Forks


----------



## Luck over skill

Just got today from the U.K., I believe there gonna be selling it in the states soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Ibojoe said:


> That's a beautiful sps, CJW! Love it! That's just an all around perfect frame. Do you like it better with loops or flats?


 Like 20/40 looped the best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bopaloobop

Luck over skill said:


> Just got today from the U.K., I believe there gonna be selling it in the states soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen em on Etsy, so technically they are available in the us.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

That WASP looks interesting. Clean, sleek and no frills.

I was lighting up the cans, no matches, with one of my newer naturals today.


----------



## Emilyscott9810

Boyfriend is shootig the tony standish reaper! I am shooting My one off ally r10


----------



## theTurk

A bit of practice , a bit of pest control with the DK Luck Rings, or is it the Ruck Lings ???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Emilyscott9810 said:


> Boyfriend is shootig the tony standish reaper! I am shooting My one off ally r10


Wow! Emily you sure come up with some awesome shooters!


----------



## Cjw

Shot a couple of these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Cjw said:


> Shot a couple of these today.


eenie meenie miney mo....

Does the orange shoot any different than the green?


----------



## Ibojoe

Cjw said:


> Shot a couple of these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. That's cuter than a new litter of puppies CJ!!!! Gotta love the SPS!! Nice collection


----------



## Ibojoe

theTurk said:


> A bit of practice , a bit of pest control with the DK Luck Rings, or is it the Ruck Lings ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. Hey Berk! How you rike de ruck lings?


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of practice , a bit of pest control with the DK Luck Rings, or is it the Ruck Lings ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> . Hey Berk! How you rike de ruck lings?
Click to expand...

A classic man, shoots phenomenal. Even if I don't shoot it for months, the moment I pick it back up again, it's on point. A very reliable little shooter! Yup, Ruck Lings... lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

It only took 350 shots, but I cut my first can today with a green Torque and looped tubes.

An amazing frame at a steal of a price. Everyone getting info slingshots should try one.


----------



## busySteve

Ahhhh man, I got try that

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Took this bad boy for a test drive....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Great looking SPS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

brucered said:


> It only took 350 shots, but I cut my first can today with a green Torque and looped tubes.
> An amazing frame at a steal of a price. Everyone getting info slingshots should try one.


. Nice torque Bruce! That's what I shoot and now that CJW gave me a great deal, I have two! One for heavy bands and one for targets. It's a frame that im really hooked on.


----------



## Michael71

Been shooting with this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James West

theTurk said:


> Took this bad boy for a test drive....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't you scratch that haha


----------



## busySteve

I'm shoot these. I have them banded differently. 









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

James West said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took this bad boy for a test drive....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you scratch that haha
Click to expand...

Not a nick on it James! It's coming to you as is✈

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James West

Lol nice one mate looking forward to it


----------



## raventree78

busySteve said:


> I'm shoot these. I have them banded differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


They both look awesome, very nice


----------



## brucered

Shorts weather today, finally.

A little MGG Oren Poly got the call today after work.


----------



## Tag

CJW that SPS is like a Finley tailored tux. Jim does amazing job The orange accent is the perfect shade.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

I got my GZK bands in yesterday, but for some reason couldn't post. But *big thanks* to *theTurk *for distributing GZK here in the U.S.

Got a set banded up on my prized Axiom Ocularis™ Lee Silva Mod.


----------



## lunasling

brucered said:


> Shorts weather today, finally.
> 
> A little MGG Oren Poly got the call today after work.


Nice lil frame !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

Put a few through the "old school olive ott" I put up in the classifieds today.. didn't go too well. Ott just aint my cup of tea, dudes. Fortunately I didn't break anything!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

ShootnCoastie said:


> I got my GZK bands in yesterday, but for some reason couldn't post. But *big thanks* to *theTurk *for distributing GZK here in the U.S.
> 
> Got a set banded up on my prized Axiom Ocularis™ Lee Silva Mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170501_160900.jpg


. Hey Coastie, nice bands huh? Thanks Turk!!! I really like em.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

The GZK's aren't that bad at all. Really nice stretch and retraction. They feel similar to Theraband Gold.. They also look and feel similar to some latex tourniquets I picked up a while back. Although the GZK's are thicker and seem to have more zip. After cutting I had to give the bands a good wash, they have lots of powder on them.


----------



## brucered

A new natural from Jake.


----------



## theTurk

Let's go Champ! Outfitted with 7/8"-9/16" tapered 0.72 GZK bands and one of my die cut roo pouches ! Loving this set up at the moment.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

That's a beauty Turk


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> That's a beauty Turk


Thanks Joe! What you shootin?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

I can't seem to get away from the torque. Got one short striker and one set up full butter.


----------



## Ibojoe

Lovin these bands though!!


----------



## theTurk

Oh yeah the torque is always on point! Nice!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso

Modified daisy with 5/8" straight die cut simple shot black .030 latex. 7.5 gram tapered roller bearings.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice frame! What's it made of?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Natural canvas micarta.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppmgshooter

ppmg


----------



## romanljc

This


----------



## inconvenience

Just returned to shooting yesterday after about a month.

Made this from the Torpedo template yesterday and been shooting only it. I don't know how to work with metal yet. It shoots great though.


----------



## Ibojoe

Man that's a good looking shooter! A month??


----------



## inconvenience

Ibojoe said:


> Man that's a good looking shooter! A month??


Thanks buddy. I got the holes misaligned and made a few other mistakes but I'm pretty happy with it. Not bad for my first time doing actual scales and using the dowel method. I really learned a lot.

And yeah, I think I was away from the boards about a month. And I didn't shoot much during that time.

Edit: right now my only power tools are a drill and a jigsaw. I was going to shirts for a small table router but I think a drill press would probably be the most bang for the buck.


----------



## inconvenience

Going to shirts? I think I said search.


----------



## theTurk

All banded up for the AM. G10 HTS. Always in my rotation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

There ya go Turk! Another nice one love the clips


----------



## brucered

I gotta get me some more G10 frames.

I have one of each FlatCat and that material just feels good in the hand and appears bomb proof.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

My new too; milbro Brass sport core bone hdl with pins 18/40 tubes


----------



## Ibojoe

Oooo that's nice!!


----------



## theTurk

Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults said:


> My new too; milbro Brass sport core bone hdl with pins 18/40 tubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new tool.JPG


I like that one Peter. Reminds me of a milbro/Stanley style frame. What a beauty. On a different note, will you be having the pro shot target shooters in stock anytime soon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

theTurk said:


> Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new too; milbro Brass sport core bone hdl with pins 18/40 tubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new tool.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> I like that one Peter. Reminds me of a milbro/Stanley style frame. What a beauty. On a different note, will you be having the pro shot target shooters in stock anytime soon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

yes we hope to have then for sale back end of next week all made just need laser marking now


----------



## inconvenience

Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults said:


> My new too; milbro Brass sport core bone hdl with pins 18/40 tubes new tool.JPG


Oh man. That's a lovely frame. It's everything you need and nothing you don't.

I'm adding a Milbro style frame to my wish list.


----------



## brucered

A Scout with heavier bands and cut to proper length, made quick work of this can. I didn't finish it off though, it can hang around to start my next session.


----------



## theTurk

Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new too; milbro Brass sport core bone hdl with pins 18/40 tubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new tool.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> I like that one Peter. Reminds me of a milbro/Stanley style frame. What a beauty. On a different note, will you be having the pro shot target shooters in stock anytime soon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes we hope to have then for sale back end of next week all made just need laser marking now
Click to expand...

That's great to hear! I'll definitely be on the look out for one.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Hardcore Fugetaboutit


----------



## Ibojoe

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Hardcore Fugetaboutit


 That's a beauty. And tough looking too!


----------



## busySteve

Where can I get one

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

I've been shooting some marbles with my Diablo today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

These today. So far at least. I'm feeling. ToolMan Tim vibe this morning.


----------



## Luck over skill

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> These today. So far at least. I'm feeling. ToolMan Tim vibe this morning.


Great looking frames bud 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stej

Tried this one today. From alu, anodized to black.

I didn't like it when I made it, but today the fingers locked quite well


----------



## Michael71

Today, I've Been shooting my newest addition to my collection






.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> These today. So far at least. I'm feeling. ToolMan Tim vibe this morning.


 That's a gorgeous pair, YSYEO!!!


----------



## brucered

FlatCat TTF tubes. The pencil was still swinging after I hit it and took this pic. I was able to hit it a few more times today, it keeps getting shorter and shorter.

I'm hoping this year I'll get my 10m badge and maybe a card cut. For the 10m, I'm going to keep practicing with this frame. For the card cut, most likely heavier flats.


----------



## brucered

Is there a badge for "most hits around the target, without actually hitting it"?


----------



## Cjw

This is my go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

This is a better picture of my green G10 SPS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

That's a beauty


----------



## Ibojoe

Man the SPS is such a clean looking frame. Gotta get one


----------



## SlingNerd

Noob question - what does SPS stand for? I think it's a great frame.


----------



## brucered

SlingNerd said:


> Noob question - what does SPS stand for? I think it's a great frame.


https://m.facebook.com/Performancecatapults/

It has to do with the patent. There is quite a bit of controversy over it, but I won't open that can of worms.

I don't visit the forum, but Google brings up this link for precious forum discussions on another board.

http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f4/what-sps-whats-so-special-about-them-36373/


----------



## Cjw

SPS stands for stratagem pocket slingshot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso

brucered said:


> Is there a badge for "most hits around the target, without actually hitting it"?


I have a couple of those lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

I've been having some fun with this, today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Beautiful frames guys, they are all lovely.

It was a double can day today....one regular Pepsi and one Cherry Pepsi, tore up with my FlatCat TTF.

The kids were out plinking cans with their BB rifles in my catchbox today too.


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Luck, that's a beauty right there!! Holly Cow!!!!


----------



## Luck over skill

Ibojoe said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Luck, that's a beauty right there!! Holly Cow!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks man it's my first custom 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Got this baby all banded up waiting for me at home now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

theTurk said:


> Got this baby all banded up waiting for me at home now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still wanna make that trade?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Luck over skill said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this baby all banded up waiting for me at home now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Still wanna make that trade?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This one is a left hand hold Brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

Cjw said:


> SPS stands for stratagem pocket slingshot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks much. Beautiful frame. Wish I could afford one. SIGH.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Today I'm Rocking the Flatcat.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Since I hurt my thumb two years ago I can only shoot a custom designed SS made for me by Big Dan. It's a gem and makes it possible to continue shooting without pain.

GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Since I hurt my thumb in a motorcycle accident two years ago I can only shoot one SS without pain. Big Dan designed and built this one for me. I love it and while I miss shooting a variety of forks ( I have a few) I happy to be able to shoot pain free.


----------



## raventree78

Grandpa Pete said:


> Since I hurt my thumb in a motorcycle accident two years ago I can only shoot one SS without pain. Big Dan designed and built this one for me. I love it and while I miss shooting a variety of forks ( I have a few) I happy to be able to shoot pain free.


That is a very neat design and I am glad that you were able to find a way to keep on shooting


----------



## Arnisador78

Very nice work around! How does it shoot for you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork

Changing it up today and going back to a classic.


----------



## SlingNerd

Grandpa Pete said:


> Since I hurt my thumb in a motorcycle accident two years ago I can only shoot one SS without pain. Big Dan designed and built this one for me. I love it and while I miss shooting a variety of forks ( I have a few) I happy to be able to shoot pain free.


I'd like to see that in action, Pete!


----------



## stej

Other alu I made several days ago. Still not finished, but able to shoot.

Using TB black for BBs, but the bands are probably too old, the ammo flies to the targe like zeppelin


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

brucered said:


> Is there a badge for "most hits around the target, without actually hitting it"?


You mean the Imperial Storm Trooper acheivement badge? :rofl:


----------



## andypandy1

Chinese Wrsit braced Slingshot


----------



## Cjw

This is what I'm shooting. My newest BunnyBuster . The picture doesn't do it justice it's beautiful. Will always be one of my prized slingshots along with my most prized one in the second picture another BunnyBuster.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

FlatCat OTT


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today at these targets. Couple of Fangs by my Friend Saderath in Greece. Shooting at a 10 meter running boat target. Friend of mine found a case of 500 and gave them to me.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Took assault on a paper target, a soda can and a soup can today. The can took some more beating after this picture but remains in tact....it's a tough little can for my setup and speed.

Cut a pencil on shot #1 too, but hit the wrong button on my camera.


----------



## SlingNerd

Heard/seen/read a lot about the Torque. Looks great. Worth the $25?


----------



## Luck over skill

brucered said:


> Took assault on a paper target, a soda can and a soup can today. The can took some more beating after this picture but remains in tact....it's a tough little can for my setup and speed.
> 
> Cut a pencil on shot #1 too, but hit the wrong button on my camera.


Saw u go for that 5/5 challenge the other day I tried it myself and man shooting is intamadating to me, did horrible


----------



## brucered

SlingNerd said:


> Heard/seen/read a lot about the Torque. Looks great. Worth the $25?


Absolutely. I use looped bands on it and love it. I think I enjoy it more than the Scout.



Luck over skill said:


> Saw u go for that 5/5 challenge the other day I tried it myself and man shooting is intamadating to me, did horrible


Yeah, it's different for sure. I was able to get 3/5 on video, I'll get a higher count later. I'm thinking a card cut may be easier for me though, my reasoning is below.

My issue is when I miss the first shot, I keep going but part of me thinks it's worth walking up, doing a retake and starting over. With a card cut, as long as you don't hit the card, I don't mind getting on shot 7 or 8.

It definitely adds a bit of pressure when the camera is rolling. I'm just happy I remembered to verify everything. I did a 5m card cut for a beginner's challenge last year but forgot to verify distance.

It's suppose to rain the next 2 days, so I did a bit of evening shooting with a Natural and my first time using 107 Alliance rubber. I wasn't breaking any speed records, but it was fun to shoot old school.


----------



## Luck over skill

brucered said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard/seen/read a lot about the Torque. Looks great. Worth the $25?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. I use looped bands on it and love it. I think I enjoy it more than the Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw u go for that 5/5 challenge the other day I tried it myself and man shooting is intamadating to me, did horrible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's different for sure. I was able to get 3/5 on video, I'll get a higher count later. I'm thinking a card cut may be easier for me though, my reasoning is below.
> 
> My issue is when I miss the first shot, I keep going but part of me thinks it's worth walking up, doing a retake and starting over. With a card cut, as long as you don't hit the card, I don't mind getting on shot 7 or 8.
> 
> It definitely adds a bit of pressure when the camera is rolling. I'm just happy I remembered to verify everything. I did a 5m card cut for a beginner's challenge last year but forgot to verify distance.
> 
> It's suppose to rain the next 2 days, so I did a bit of evening shooting with a Natural and my first time using 107 Alliance rubber. I wasn't breaking any speed records, but it was fun to shoot old school.
Click to expand...

Yea it definitely is a different feeling shooting paper for me, I'm at the point where I can cut cards pretty easily and for sure it's much easier taking shots at that then paper.
But I'll give it a go again when I get a chance and we'll see who can get it first 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Having at it with these today. An old classic and one about half way done. Still needs a little shaping.


----------



## Cjw

Been shooting this today. Roger Henrie Recurve Hunter a classic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

I'm shooting this beauty that I just got in the mail...Lee Silva Mina










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

theTurk said:


> I'm shooting this beauty that I just got in the mail...Lee Silva Mina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice man that's a Bawse slingshot right there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Luck over skill said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this beauty that I just got in the mail...Lee Silva Mina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice man that's a Bawse slingshot right there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Haha thanks Alvaro! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

theTurk said:


> I'm shooting this beauty that I just got in the mail...Lee Silva Mina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, you come with the coolest frames. This one is awesome!!


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this beauty that I just got in the mail...Lee Silva Mina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you come with the coolest frames. This one is awesome!!
Click to expand...

Thank you Joe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

brucered said:


> Took assault on a paper target, a soda can and a soup can today. The can took some more beating after this picture but remains in tact....it's a tough little can for my setup and speed.
> Cut a pencil on shot #1 too, but hit the wrong button on my camera.


 That Torque is hard to beat! One of my all time favorites


----------



## Grandpa Pete

file:///Users/peterajacobs/Desktop/IMG_0849%20(1).jpg


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Love my Torque. So, easy to carry in your pocket. I can only shoot it with light bands because of my thumb problem. Great design. Well worth the $25.

GP


----------



## NaturalFork




----------



## Cjw

Shooting this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Hardcore Fugetaboutit


258 wow Full Butter?


----------



## brucered

Attempting a card cut today...no video as I was unsuccessful, but getting closer.


----------



## SlingNerd

brucered said:


> Attempting a card cut today...no video as I was unsuccessful, but getting closer.


Bruce, I've been meanig to ask for a while now. What brand are the blue bands you're using for ties? They're sharp.


----------



## brucered

SlingNerd said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempting a card cut today...no video as I was unsuccessful, but getting closer.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce, I've been meanig to ask for a while now. What brand are the blue bands you're using for ties? They're sharp.
Click to expand...

I do like the blue ties, they go on all my frames and I've never had one rip or tear during use. They are good on almost all my frames for 3 wrap around on bands, 3 more on folded over band and then 3 more before I pull the end under. If I switch bands, I reuse the blue rubber band a couple more times if it's in good shape.



Spoiler



Alliance Advantage, size 33, Blue


----------



## Samurai Samoht

R10.O with Theraband Silver. Great shooter!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

G10 Target Dragon


----------



## Grandpa Pete

After a motorcycle accident two years ago I could not shoot a regal SS so, Big Dan designed and built this great shooter for me.

GP


----------



## raventree78

Grandpa Pete said:


> After a motorcycle accident two years ago I could not shoot a regal SS so, Big Dan designed and built this great shooter for me.
> 
> GP


That is a very trick piece of hardware. "Adapt and overcome" looks nice too


----------



## Grandpa Pete

This is one great thread....lots of interesting SS posted. I enjoy seeing the range of equipment people are using.

GP


----------



## Cjw

My go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband

Ibojoe said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Luck, that's a beauty right there!! Holly Cow!!!!
Click to expand...

I agree! Wow-nice one Mr. Luck!


----------



## Ibojoe

Hot off the press. Shooting this maple backflip today. Full butterfly with one of Turks super microfiber pouches. They weigh next to nothing with no stretch. What fun!!


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> Hot off the press. Shooting this maple backflip today. Full butterfly with one of Turks super microfiber pouches. They weigh next to nothing with no stretch. What fun!!


Damn fine catty Joe! I'm glad you've put the pouches to use! Great set up as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78

SamuraiSamoht said:


> R10.O with Theraband Silver. Great shooter!


those red plugs look sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

This thread is giving me massive slingshot envy.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Scorpion Saturday


----------



## Emilyscott9810

Scorp hybrid


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Tac Hammer Tuesday


----------



## Arnisador78

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Tac Hammer Tuesday


Flip clips fit it?! Cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Wingshooter Wednesday


----------



## theTurk

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Wingshooter Wednesday


I need to get one of the RH off of you lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know if you would ever consider getting rid of that TTF one, the rotating head is the only frame that I ever regret trading

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stej

Still unfinished, but I had to try why it feels in my hand. Pseudotapers with I think tiniest dankung tubes.

They are pretty fast for small ammo.


----------



## brucered

My newly finished Apple Axiom Natural


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Neat little BB shooter, compliments of SlingNerd.

GP


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. Two favorite looped tube shooters.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

MGG Oren Poly, TBG Flats, 3/8" steel, 3 cans.

I forgot how comfortable and accurate this frame is.


----------



## brucered

FlatCat OTT #014 with Alex's fancy tapered TGB, a SuperSure pouch, 3/8" steel and a couple more cherry cola cans.

I absolutely LOVE this frame.


----------



## Cjw

Back to shooting my go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso

Just some light shot in today. I banded both this morning but it wasn't new latex on the black on black. Lol









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these. Early Father's Day gift. My daughter ordered from U.K. Their water jet cut from aircraft aluminum. Awesome shooters. Had been talking about getting a cast aluminum from Milbro she got these from someone else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

Hey guys. I'm still in a place where I don't get much time to make new slingshots or post on the forums. I did make another Torpedo "Clone" and have been shooting my torpedos exclusively. With the last of my .040.

(Thanks to you'llshootyoureyeout for the staggered striped cutting board idea)


----------



## Ibojoe

Dude, we been missing you. Those are some nice ones


----------



## Samurai Samoht

I'm playing around with these two frames today. Hammer from Simpleshot and the FlatCat Pro by Jack Koehler.


----------



## inconvenience

Ibojoe said:


> Dude, we been missing you. Those are some nice ones


name="Ibojoe"

Thanks man!

I glued a new one last night. Mahogany scales.

I hope to be fully back this week.


----------



## brucered

inconvenience said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I glued a new one last night. Mahogany scales.
> 
> I hope to be fully back this week.


Have you considered some thick rubber or a scrap wood shim between the vice grips and your wood palm swell? It saves it from marks.


----------



## brucered

Shooting these today.


----------



## inconvenience

brucered said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!
> I glued a new one last night. Mahogany scales.
> I hope to be fully back this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered some thick rubber or a scrap wood shim between the vice grips and your wood palm swell? It saves it from marks.
Click to expand...

Absolutely!

I just knew I am gonna be taking about a 1/32" off sanding and contouring. Normally I would use soft wood.Thanks though.


----------



## Ibojoe

The contrast between those two woods will be very nice. I like it!!


----------



## Cjw

Been shooting these since I received them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I'm playing around with these two frames today. Hammer from Simpleshot and the FlatCat Pro by Jack Koehler.


How you liking that Flat Cat?

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

SlingshotBill said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing around with these two frames today. Hammer from Simpleshot and the FlatCat Pro by Jack Koehler.
> 
> 
> 
> How you liking that Flat Cat?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's a great frame for looped tubes and is rock solid.


----------



## Ibojoe

Put my new chalice to work. Lovin it


----------



## inconvenience

Ibojoe said:


> Put my new chalice to work. Lovin it


Gorgeous!

What kind of wood is that? It has a bit of the vibe of a predatory cat.


----------



## dirtbag

Mulberry, mahogany,and walnut, my favorite today,lol


----------



## Ibojoe

inconvenience said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put my new chalice to work. Lovin it
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> What kind of wood is that? It has a bit of the vibe of a predatory cat.
Click to expand...

. Picked this up from the slingnerd. It's zebra wood incredibly strong and shaped quite nicely. Kinda pretty to carry but a very tough and effective.


----------



## mattwalt

Thanks to SoCal Bill - a prototype target SS I'm working on. Currently banded with 117B's and shooting BB's and heavy 6mm plastic airsoft ammo.


----------



## Ibojoe

dirtbag said:


> Mulberry, mahogany,and walnut, my favorite today,lol


. Man that's a nice one. I can see why it's your favorite today


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Poly S.E.R.E


----------



## Samurai Samoht

mattwalt said:


> Thanks to SoCal Bill - a prototype target SS I'm working on. Currently banded with 117B's and shooting BB's and heavy 6mm plastic airsoft ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170620_154710.jpg


I like the design!


----------



## mattwalt

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I like the design!


Thanks. Its been around the block, started life more of a ergo... Just banded up today (have some 20mm TBG coming tomorrow). Shoots extremely well - stoked.

Thanks also to Bill's insanely accurate hand.


----------



## truthornothing

Shooting this today


----------



## Ibojoe

[quote name="truthornothing" post="904489" timestamp="1497989271"]Shooting this today







[/quote . Wow nice! I love the contrast between the red and the black.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.


----------



## raventree78

Found this frame just laying around lol. Seriously though I found 2 Youtube videos by 2 different shooters (Volp and Noah Ray thanks guys) and they explained frameless shooting well enough for me to finally sort it out. Though the 3 rd shot was a return to sender, a 1/4 inch steely hit me in the left ear of all places. Did not hurt so much as shock. I think the 2040 tubes I am using just over powered the shot and caused the RTS. So I switched to 3/8 steel and put a good 15 rounds down range with no more incidents. I am working on consistent form and dialing in the accuracy, and above all having fun  well not the RTS I can do with out them.


----------



## [email protected]

I've been shooting with OTT technique on a Barnett black widow model catapult. Think its a pretty cool set up. Started slingshot shooting not too long ago and got to say super fun hobby! I've been slicing coke cans open and killing rabbits for dinner!  excited to say I got into catapult hunting. Should have done that long time ago. Here's a pic of my bad boy!


----------



## brucered

Almost a week since anyone has posted!

I was shooting a Scout and Oren today. Took assault on a few cans, still may favorite targets and free.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Back to the TacHammer for me today.  Such a great frame! Targets are 1" Shoot n See stickers at 3 different heights.


----------



## truthornothing

This, I love this thing and I am a TTF guy. Blooded it the first day out. Simplicity rocks !


----------



## brucered

truthornothing said:


> This, I love this thing and I am a TTF guy. Blooded it the first day out. Simplicity rocks ![/url]


I had one in my cart during the last sale, but can't stand paying for shipping when USA guys get it free over a certain amount.


----------



## truthornothing

I ordered mine two days before Nathan Announced he's be selling them so I paid international shipping. It was worth it. This shoots well and is curved so it cups my butt cheek perfectly when its in my pocket


----------



## brucered

truthornothing said:


> This shoots well and is curved so it cups my butt cheek perfectly when its in my pocket


Sold. Nathan needs to put that in the random quotes from reviews you see on his main page.

I wonder if it will cup my butt as nice. Any chance you could snap a pic of your....never mind, I'll take your word on it.


----------



## truthornothing

brucered said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shoots well and is curved so it cups my butt cheek perfectly when its in my pocket
> 
> 
> 
> Sold. Nathan needs to put that in the random quotes from reviews you see on his main page.
> 
> I wonder if it will cup my butt as nice. Any chance you could snap a pic of your....never mind, I'll take your word on it.
Click to expand...

I've been told its sublime, I'd have to charge for a pic :thumbsup: lol


----------



## Samurai Samoht

No butt cupping with todays frames.  Back to the Koehler Flat Cat Pro and the R10.O


----------



## brucered

Some 1/4" ammo, lightweight bands and a short draw, while I get familiar with this little natural.

No fork hits, no strays and I was able to hit the can a few times. Off to a decent start, but they still scare me a bit.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Your SPS collection is totally awesome. Love em!


----------



## Cjw

Their my go to slingshots. Cut my own pouches and have figured the perfect cut 20/40s for my length of pull and best Accuracy. I put the band notch on the side of the left fork under the target like the rear sight of a pistol and it's centered at 10 meters. Shooting gangster style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Ive always thought that You're pretty smart. You just change colors but shoot the same frame. To me that's how you really learn a frame. In archery, sponsors required us to shoot the new model each year. We were always scrambling to learn a new setup.


----------



## brucered

Scout TTF. I haven't shot TTF in a while, but it was fun.


----------



## romanljc

A new one


----------



## Cjw

Will shoot this tomorrow.







my curly Koa SPS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Now that's a beauty! C.


----------



## Cjw

Thanks it was my very first SPS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Here's the one I've never shot. It a collectors item. I think only 3 were ever made. They cost to much time to make. Zombie apocalypse SPS. It's in my display collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

This is what I plan on shooting tomorrow. My Cocobolo SPS.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing

Even though certain folk on here think all expensive frames are kept on a shelf, here is what I am shooting today and lots of other days too. Its true you can be accurate with a forked stick and I love my cheapo frames as an affirmed scout addict. However, you can also get from point a to point be in an 87 hyundai but its more fun to do it in a Ferrari....busting cans with Pride today Lewis Pride that is  then again this a scout ...90 percent standard size and a hell of a little shooter


----------



## Ibojoe

Cjw said:


> Here's the one I've never shot. It a collectors item. I think only 3 were ever made. They cost to much time to make. Zombie apocalypse SPS. It's in my display collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. I would say that's a collectors !! Awesome one. I believe that I would have to keep that one in the case. Awesome flip!!


----------



## Ibojoe

truthornothing said:


> Even though certain folk on here think all expensive frames are kept on a shelf, here is what I am shooting today and lots of other days too. Its true you can be accurate with a forked stick and I love my cheapo frames as an affirmed scout addict. However, you can also get from point a to point be in an 87 hyundai but its more fun to do it in a Ferrari....busting cans with Pride today Lewis Pride that is  then again this a scout ...90 percent standard size and a **** of a little shooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's shooter.jpg


wow! Truth, that's a beauty and one to be proud of!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Wow guys! Some gorgeous frames being posted. Ive never had the chance to shoot with an SPS but I should see if I can get my hands on one. That 90% Scout is fantastic! Big fan of the Scout already.


----------



## SlingNerd

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Wow guys! Some gorgeous frames being posted. Ive never had the chance to shoot with an SPS but I should see if I can get my hands on one. That 90% Scout is fantastic! Big fan of the Scout already.


Agreed all around. MAJOR frame envy.


----------



## SlingshotBill

Toolman custom of a FLATBAND ERGO
Camo g10 aluminum core extra big lanyard hole! Love this frame









Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso

Getting ready for some independence day shooting. I am going to try to get a video of me shooting the SlingNerd SnubNose. Tied off the bands on my starship and had enough tube leftover for my daisy! I'm looking forward to some long flipping. Lol









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Trying out some exercise band material that Dankung sent me as a gift when my order was taking so long a while back. Taking it for a spin on my 3/4" HDPE Beanflip clone. The band material feels like its between Theraband Black and Theraband silver. No idea on longevity yet. 3/4" straight cut bands sends 3/8" steel on a flat trajectory from 33ft though.


----------



## Plebe

theTurk said:


> Paw Paw Sweet midget G10 with cocobolo grip PFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What'd you use as plugs for that? imma try it with one of my pfs's


----------



## SlingNerd

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Trying out some exercise band material that Dankung sent me as a gift when my order was taking so long a while back. Taking it for a spin on my 3/4" HDPE Beanflip clone. The band material feels like its between Theraband Black and Theraband silver. No idea on longevity yet. 3/4" straight cut bands sends 3/8" steel on a flat trajectory from 33ft though.


Been wondering where that sweet purple rubber comes from! Want.


----------



## Bugar

My every day carry shooter, carry this lil dude all the time cause it's so small, some kind of DANKUNG and red theraband so, shoots little over 200-220 with 3/8 steel, one chipmunk with 5/16 hex nut couple starlings with 1/2 lead, shoots good and fits even shirt pocket.


----------



## mattwalt

Plebe said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paw Paw Sweet midget G10 with cocobolo grip PFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What'd you use as plugs for that? imma try it with one of my pfs's
Click to expand...

Blowgun dart bases. Like that.


----------



## Pl!nk

After not using it for a while, yesterday and today I brought out my modified descender for shooting .177 BBs. Great fun.


----------



## truthornothing

From High end to low end, this is a 1/8" thick Credit card sized shooter made from four g10 spacers laminated together, not the most comfortable to hold but fits perfectly in the credit card section of my wallet shoots perfectly through the fork 3 and 3/8 inches tip to tip and a 1 and 5/8" fork gap. I've been busting cans with this today


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Going with the rotating head frame today!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

truthornothing said:


> From High end to low end, this is a 1/8" thick Credit card sized shooter made from four g10 spacers laminated together, not the most comfortable to hold but fits perfectly in the credit card section of my wallet shoots perfectly through the fork 3 and 3/8 inches tip to tip and a 1 and 5/8" fork gap. I've been busting cans with this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170705_125949.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170705_130116.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170705_131509.jpg


Like this a lot!


----------



## SlingNerd

truthornothing said:


> From High end to low end, this is a 1/8" thick Credit card sized shooter made from four g10 spacers laminated together, not the most comfortable to hold but fits perfectly in the credit card section of my wallet shoots perfectly through the fork 3 and 3/8 inches tip to tip and a 1 and 5/8" fork gap. I've been busting cans with this today 20170705_125949.jpg 20170705_130116.jpg 20170705_131509.jpg


Does that thing flex when you shoot? Curious!


----------



## Cjw

Brought this one out to shoot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Tomorrow I'll chose one of these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Now you have nothing to post tomorrow ????


----------



## mattwalt

So new I've not finished filing and sanding it yet (6mm Stainless Steel). But keen to give it a run through - its very tiny compared to my other frames.

A modern take on the old Milbro. Pseudo-tapered tubes TTF and 9.5mm steel.


----------



## truthornothing

SlingNerd said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> From High end to low end, this is a 1/8" thick Credit card sized shooter made from four g10 spacers laminated together, not the most comfortable to hold but fits perfectly in the credit card section of my wallet shoots perfectly through the fork 3 and 3/8 inches tip to tip and a 1 and 5/8" fork gap. I've been busting cans with this today 20170705_125949.jpg 20170705_130116.jpg 20170705_131509.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Does that thing flex when you shoot? Curious!
Click to expand...

Not much at all G10 is pretty sturdy, I added a lanyard at the bottom helps stabilize it a lot. Was cutting cans in half this am


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Received this in from Hungary yesterday. All smiles! ????


----------



## Abenso

ShootnCoastie said:


> Received this in from Hungary yesterday. All smiles! ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170708_065512.jpg


Oh I really like yhat! Who made it

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mark Seljan (Tremoside - the 'professor' of slingshootery) - Slant. Got to be one of the coolest SS ever.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Abenso said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received this in from Hungary yesterday. All smiles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170708_065512.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I really like yhat! Who made it
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes, it's a Seljan slingshot. It's the Slant TTF model, casted in aluminum. I had to wait a little while, I was between production batches. But it was worth the wait.


----------



## mattwalt

I want a tube/OTT one. They're awesome.


----------



## Abenso

ShootnCoastie said:


> Abenso said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received this in from Hungary yesterday. All smiles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170708_065512.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I really like yhat! Who made it
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a Seljan slingshot. It's the Slant TTF model, casted in aluminum. I had to wait a little while, I was between production batches. But it was worth the wait.
Click to expand...

I am in love! I love it's look. I tried to message tremoside but it would not let me. How did u contact him? How much was it

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

seljanslingshots.com

I looked at getting one of his tabbed Slants - Slant v1.2 price $159

They're all hand made (plastic and price is not b is 3d printed) in small quantities - so you are paying for this.


----------



## Abenso

Jeeeeeeez. Little out of my price range

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mine too... unfortunately... :-( For the moment at least.

Even seen on Ebay they sell for close to or even more than the original selling price.

They are awesomely cool though and come in a very cool box - should check out on his site. Even if its just window shopping - he has some cool stuff there - esp. his natty's


----------



## Ibojoe

That one in Ott is the one in dreamin of!lol!!


----------



## brucered

Ibojoe said:


> That one in Ott is the one in dreamin of!lol!!


I had my eye on that one too, but couldn't bring myself to spend that much. I believe they were $160usd shipped when I was thinking about it.

I still enjoy looking at his page and seeing all the thought that went into it. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Jack Kellett

This little guy I just finished today, shoots like a charm









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Was shooting this earlier.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso

I haven't had a chance to shoot in 2 weeks! I'm dying!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Just finished shooting this...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Kellett

This is me right for today, 1 of the 2 in a matching pair I'm working on









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Jack Kellett said:


> This little guy I just finished today, shoots like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


. That's a cool little shooter dude! Love it


----------



## Ibojoe

Jack Kellett said:


> This is me right for today, 1 of the 2 in a matching pair I'm working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


 That one as well! Love the top slots. Nice work!!


----------



## Michael71

Been shooting this today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

M71 - how does it shoot - I'm pretty keen to get one as well - see they have brown as well now...


----------



## Michael71

mattwalt said:


> M71 - how does it shoot - I'm pretty keen to get one as well - see they have brown as well now...


I really like it. I am hitting everything I point it at, and it fits nicely in my pocket. For £13.50 there's no reason not to buy one.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

I go this one on Monday! PPO from ProShot. So far I am loving this thing!


----------



## Ibojoe

That's a solid good looking shooter


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Ibojoe said:


> That's a solid good looking shooter


Fits the hand really well and has a nice weight. Solid, as you said. Can't see it in the pictures but it also has aiming dimps for TTF shooting. No dimps for OTT but of course it can still be done.


----------



## SlingNerd

Michael71 said:


> Been shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look fantastic. I would love if someone did an in depth review, video or not.


----------



## raventree78

Been lucky lately and received some nice slingshots and took them out to the range today. They all look and shoot super nice.

From left to right: one from gabeb, two from devil's son in law and one from razamatazzberry (sorry if I misspelled that handle)

All four of them just work, they all obviously look great too but they also shoot so nice.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Camping ammo, mini pinecones.


----------



## NattyShotz

Blue beech natty with 3/8 inch steel shot and a +P bandset from Simple Shot. Like the old saying goes, practice makes perfect, and I've been practicing every chance I get! Hella fun!


----------



## SlingNerd

brucered said:


> Camping ammo, mini pinecones.


I dig that. What's your max effective range with them there pinecones?


----------



## brucered

SlingNerd said:


> I dig that. What's your max effective range with them there pinecones?


Not far, but they make quite the impact on beach towels hanging from the line. These ones are small and dense, so I can get 7m or so and hit my target (1l milk jug or cans) before they really start to veere off.

I only shoot them when we are on the site. When I'm down on the water or on a hike, I can shoot rocks safely.


----------



## SlingNerd

brucered said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dig that. What's your max effective range with them there pinecones?
> 
> 
> 
> Not far, but they make quite the impact on beach towels hanging from the line. These ones are small and dense, so I can get 7m or so and hit my target (1l milk jug or cans) before they really start to veere off.
> 
> I only shoot them when we are on the site. When I'm down on the water or on a hike, I can shoot rocks safely.
Click to expand...

Awesome. Bet they make funky sounds in flight, too!


----------



## Ibojoe

SlingNerd said:


> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> They look fantastic. I would love if someone did an in depth review, video or not.
Click to expand...

 Hey buddy, Dan Ambrosias has a pretty good review of this shooter on YouTube. Enjoy!


----------



## mattwalt

So ordering one this evening... in brown.


----------



## jordanrussell123

What I'm shooting one for stupid power other crazy stupid accuracy quick point for the latter


----------



## brucered

Torque with looped tubes.


----------



## 2xT

I have an absolutely gorgeous sling made of Yew that a friend made me a while back. She fell out of rotation for a few weeks, but brought her out again this morning when I went out. It was nice to see her again


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey that is pretty neat, do you mind me asking where you got it? Thanks


----------



## Luck over skill

raventree78 said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that is pretty neat, do you mind me asking where you got it? Thanks
Click to expand...

Got it from David truth or nothing on this forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

OK thanks  Truth or nothing, interested in doing another? pm me if you would consider it


----------



## truthornothing

PM sent


----------



## brucered

Thanks to the generosity of @lbojoe who sent me a couple sets of GZK bands to try out, I was able to destroy this can this morning.

I got lucky on about shot 5 which completely ripped it open with lucky placement (I'm guessing where the base meets the body) and then finished it off a few shots later. The last shot sent it soaring backwards still attached to the hanging paracord and lodged it in my backstop.

I'm looking forward to seeing if they last as long as many claim. They shot well, no issues there.

GZK 3/4" straights, 3/8" steel and my Torque.


----------



## joeydude

Shooting these 2 today buddy!!
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today rust colored polymer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz

Shooting my first natural fork with some natural gum rubber and small gravel and 3/8 steel as the ammo.









Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude

NattyShotz said:


> Shooting my first natural fork with some natural gum rubber and small gravel and 3/8 steel as the ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


Cool! That gym rubber will love some bigger ammo well also! Nice fork!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz

joeydude said:


> NattyShotz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my first natural fork with some natural gum rubber and small gravel and 3/8 steel as the ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! That gym rubber will love some bigger ammo well also! Nice fork!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can I still shoot heavier ammo with the 1/32" thickness? Thank you!


----------



## Blacksmith

Badly, as usual...


----------



## brucered

Yesterday (forgot to post it) was the same setup as the previous day.

This setup is putting a hurting on my cans. One shot almost busted this one in half.


----------



## Abenso

Three for today. Gorgon courtesy of brucered!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. Love this thing. Next to my SPS's this has got to be my favorite .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

The first few shots were nerve racking, but I got it dialed in and was able to plinking some cans with this Martin Whippet today.

Banded up with TBG tapers, SuperSure and 3/8" steel.


----------



## Cjw

Back to shooting my go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz

Cjw said:


> Back to shooting my go to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. What is the name of this model of catty? It reminds me of a non ergo Torque.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

NattyShotz said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to shooting my go to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. What is the name of this model of catty? It reminds me of a non ergo Torque.
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

. It's a Performance Catapults SPS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Cjw - When I see you've posted -= I always check to see which colour you're using today. Your collection of SPS's is amazing.


----------



## mattwalt

Trying out one I'm busy with. Shaping done - just need to do final sand.

12mm paper micarta


----------



## brucered

That's a good looking shape!


----------



## Luck over skill

mattwalt said:


> Trying out one I'm busy with. Shaping done - just need to do final sand.
> 12mm paper micarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170815_164839.jpg


Nice man didn't know u were a builder 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Actually Bruce - this one would probably be right up your street. Going to give flat bands a chance...

thanks LoS


----------



## NattyShotz

Been shooting my Lil' Poacher with my current hunting bandset (20-15mm doubles) with 3/8" steel. Putting a hurting on some dog food and soup cans.









Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

mattwalt said:


> Trying out one I'm busy with. Shaping done - just need to do final sand.
> 12mm paper micarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170815_164839.jpg


 Dude, that is a nice one there!!


----------



## Ibojoe

brucered said:


> The first few shots were nerve racking, but I got it dialed in and was able to plinking some cans with this Martin Whippet today.
> Banded up with TBG tapers, SuperSure and 3/8" steel.


 That is a real beauty Bruce!


----------



## SlingNerd

mattwalt said:


> Trying out one I'm busy with. Shaping done - just need to do final sand.
> 12mm paper micarta
> 
> IMG_20170815_164839.jpg


I think that's pretty sweet. Simple, compact and sleek. Something you've just been cooking up?


----------



## mattwalt

Hey SN. It hides a dark secret...


----------



## SlingNerd

mattwalt said:


> Hey SN. It hides a dark secret...


Alright then - talk to me, what is it?


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Picking up my trusty RH frame today.


----------



## inconvenience

The closest thing I have to a shelf queen is this beautiful polymerized deadwood PFS Drew Bilbrey made.

It's everything you need and nothing you don't.

But since I never get fork hits anymore I shoot it every now and then.

Today was such a day.


----------



## mattwalt

That grain looks amazing.


----------



## Cjw

Took this out today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Cjw- good to see u shoot more than your sps ????????


----------



## NattyShotz

inconvenience said:


> The closest thing I have to a shelf queen is this beautiful polymerized deadwood PFS Drew Bilbrey made.
> 
> It's everything you need and nothing you don't.
> 
> But since I never get fork hits anymore I shoot it every now and then.
> 
> Today was such a day.


Beautiful PFS. I love the grain on it.

Probably won't do much shooting today myself, going for a fork hunt 

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Polycarbonate Scorpion today.


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this too. Have to love a BunnyBuster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

It took some nerve, but I actually got to shoot this DK before it headed for its new home. It's the first button top I've shot. Loved it. Shoots great.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today at my GZK spinners. Love these targets.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Where can I purchase a catty like that?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like those colors, got my first sps about a week ago 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

NattyShotz said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Where can I purchase a catty like that?
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Performance Catapults. On Facebook.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz

Cjw said:


> NattyShotz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Where can I purchase a catty like that?
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Performance Catapults. On Facebook.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don't have Facebook. Is there any other way?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Sent you pm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara

I need to set up my display rack right next to my front door so I feel guilty when I walk past and all my beauties cry out for me to go play...

Tomorrow, I have to go check the snake traps on the Sandia Pueblo (scientific study-- catch and release--special license) so I need to pick a couple forks and some clay beads so I can do some plunking on my snack break.

The one I have to take is my Howitzer, Vyvyan.

I'm hoping my Pig Knuck from MetroGradeGoods is finally ready to go. Been messing with a poor gal's version of enamel.

I promise pics.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my new one today. Things beautiful.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

I went 4/5 on these cans from 10m with a Scout, OTT, TBG, SuperSure, clay ball ammo and nature as my catchbox....now to try the Scout


----------



## brucered

Scout on a stump, GZK, TTF, SuperSure.


----------



## romanljc

A new one
I call it the T-BONE
With ajustble sites


----------



## TARDIS Tara

At a convention in ABQ, watching over my TARDIS, and quietly plunking at my ammo catch with gummy bears, felt balls and SweeTarts MiniChewies with my Howitzer.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today.


Flatbandfest!


----------



## truthornothing

Shooting this


----------



## truthornothing

That's mammoth tooth scales ....She shoots amazing too


----------



## devils son in law

truthornothing said:


> That's mammoth tooth scales ....She shoots amazing too


Did you band it up yet?


----------



## Ibojoe

That thing is completely off the hook!!


----------



## inconvenience

Made another Colt. A thin one designed to be my EDC.

I messed up the asthetics experimenting but the handle modifications I tried out had the exact effects I wanted. This Colt is super fast and nimble.


----------



## inconvenience

truthornothing said:


> Shooting this


Really cool. Stuff like that should replace 99.99% of the crap in most museums of modern art.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

truthornothing said:


> Shooting this


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Polycarbonate BoyScout today.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've fallen back in love with the Colt, so I really need to try an SPS.

It just seems easier to win the lottery than catch one of their low price models before it's sold.


----------



## Cjw

inconvenience said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I've fallen back in love with the Colt, so I really need to try an SPS.
> 
> It just seems easier to win the lottery than catch one of their low price models before it's sold.
Click to expand...

 PM Jim tell him what you want and have him make you one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlatheadShooter58

Tried out my new Taurus from Bill Hays. Nice solid beautiful slingshot.


----------



## FlatheadShooter58

Shot a few hundred with my Ocularis Rebel Deluxe today.


----------



## truthornothing

devils son in law said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's mammoth tooth scales ....She shoots amazing too
> 
> 
> 
> Did you band it up yet?
Click to expand...

It was banded minutes after I got it and it shoots great


----------



## romanljc

romanljc said:


> This one


This one


----------



## inconvenience

FlatheadShooter58 said:


> Tried out my new Taurus from Bill Hays. Nice solid beautiful slingshot.


Awesome. It's the design I most wanna try.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. Natural from Australian river gum. Finest natural I've ever shot. Received it from an old member (Rapier) years ago. Having a competition today but can only shoot naturals. Looking forward to the Ribs and Beer .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Beautiful natural, I love the colors and grain.

I haven't been able to shoot much since coming back from camping, lots of house projects before winter. But I got to shoot my Scout with GZK TTF today.

My first 10 shots saw 8 hit the Pepsi can, some while swaying and then I went 1/4 on a small cherry tomato that exploded on hit 4. That was a fun little target from our garden, single use though.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. One of the easiest to shoot and most accurate slingshots I've ever owned.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirateking

something creative... OTT flatbands on a Marksman folder.


----------



## pirateking

A most humble apology for the last picture of my crude attempts. Here is the more refined bubba build. Notice the colorful dankung sleeves over the forks and the high tech band securing system. I have been shooting this all day and no slipping. Because it's just so enjoyably accurate and consistent I went the extra bit just now. Maybe a bit ostentatious ... It really does shoot good.


----------



## AaronMB

Bean Flip, shooting 1/4" steel with 1/2" SS black.


----------



## elwhitebean

My vacation carry when going to cali. The bag was made by my father when he worked for a tactical company. haha.























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Finally got to shoot my Wasp Delta Wing today, very nice. Got it banded with 3/4 straight cut simpleshot black, Performance Catapults pouch (love these pouches). Was shooting 3/8 steel at cans in my catch box. I was curious and did a timed can cut, 9 minutes and 3 seconds. Fair for the first time. Want to try it with 7/16 and 1/2 inch ammo, see how it affects my time.

I personally like the Delta Wing better that the Uniphoxx. It is a bit larger and fits my hand well, it is also easy to aim and just feels good.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing

Cjw said:


> Shooting this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That .....is bad A$$!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. The best flat band shooter I've ever owned .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Took two to the range today.

Number 1 is a Flipinout slingshot's Axiom Flipkung wearing 1632 looped tubes.

Number 2 is a Trumark wrist rocket refitted with 3060 tubes.

Both of the slingshot were easy to shoot well, especially the Flipkung, it just feels so nice in the hand.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I'm rocking this one from Chuck Davis


----------



## truthornothing

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I'm rocking this one from Chuck Davis


NumChuck ott?


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

pirateking said:


> A most humble apology for the last picture of my crude attempts. Here is the more refined bubba build. Notice the colorful dankung sleeves over the forks and the high tech band securing system. I have been shooting this all day and no slipping. Because it's just so enjoyably accurate and consistent I went the extra bit just now. Maybe a bit ostentatious ... It really does shoot good.


Dude, why are you apologizing? That's an ingenious modification you did there


----------



## MIsling

Shooting my rendition of Kev's Lucky Seven.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I'm rocking this one from Chuck Davis


 That's a really nice looking shooter. Awesome!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Today's, tomorrow's,next week's and forever's favorite shooter.


----------



## tastetickles

Just missed my finger with half inch marble, noob mistake


----------



## Cjw

Going to pick One of these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1

Almost got a card cut Using this HDPE catty Pult421 gave to me in a trade shoots hella nice!

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:194114]


----------



## Samurai Samoht

TacHammer. Still loving this frame!


----------



## truthornothing

SamuraiSamoht said:


> TacHammer. Still loving this frame!


Flip Clips on a PP frame? Nice.

I am shooting my old standby, she's gotten no love since I got my last Pride frame. She's still a cracker


----------



## Samurai Samoht

truthornothing said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> TacHammer. Still loving this frame!
> 
> 
> 
> Flip Clips on a PP frame? Nice.
> 
> I am shooting my old standby, she's gotten no love since I got my last Pride frame. She's still a cracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170913_093135.jpg
Click to expand...

Awesome looking slingshot!

Yes, FlipClips work on the TacHammer and the BoyScout. Haven't tried them on any other PP frames though.


----------



## pirateking

PFS envy...


----------



## romanljc

The ghost


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing

Tomorrow I hope to shoot this 99 year old acquisition


----------



## inconvenience

I was shooting this beauty Tony the Slinger made for me.

I was shooting it with river stones 3/4 butterfly. Friggin amazing. The impacts at times sounded like small arms fire.


----------



## NaturalFork




----------



## stej

I haven't seen PFS for some time, so here is one. Made 2 days ago, I already have 3 of the same shape. Feels nice in my hand..


----------



## sharp eye

This is what I am shooting and enjoying now. I own the BoyScout and Scorpion polycarbonate frames, but I chose to custom made the BoyScout to to fit my hand size, is ergonomic and feels grate to the touch.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

sharp eye said:


> This is what I am shooting and enjoying now. I own the BoyScout and Scorpion polycarbonate frames, but I chose to custom made the BoyScout to to fit my hand size, is ergonomic and feels grate to the touch.


Wow.

That is an amazing frame man. The Boyscout isn't something you can easily tuck into a pocket. But in trade for lack of portability you get something designed to be an extention of your arm. Just saying it is ergonomic doesn't do it justice.

And you took that brilliant design and executed a fantastic build.

That thing looks like it was designed to feed a family or win competitions or both. It looks "serious" in a way few frames I've seen do.

Great job man.


----------



## inconvenience

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of wood is that man? That is a gorgeous natural. Looks like ideal proportions too. And it looks like it wouldn't feel that awkward to an SPS shooter.


----------



## Cjw

inconvenience said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of wood is that man? That is a gorgeous natural. Looks like ideal proportions too. And it looks like it wouldn't feel that awkward to an SPS shooter.
Click to expand...

 It's Australian river gum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jockotobling

I'm shooting my Flat Band Ergo because It had been awhile since it has seen some action. It is a great shooter.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMB

Shot this the other day: an SRS from Hickory, made by Wingshooter.


----------



## Ibojoe

Now that's a nice frame! A very collectable classic. Awesome one


----------



## Tony the slinger

inconvenience said:


> I was shooting this beauty Tony the Slinger made for me.
> 
> I was shooting it with river stones 3/4 butterfly. Friggin amazing. The impacts at times sounded like small arms fire.


Glad to see that PFS is still being enjoyed!!


----------



## brucered

Un Petit Naturel, light bands, 1/4" steel, practicing my 3/4 butterfly.

I did surprisingly well and it was lots of fun. Cleaned up my catchbox too. I love carving out these little frames.


----------



## Tree Man

AaronMB said:


> Shot this the other day: an SRS from Hickory, made by Wingshooter.


 love that one!! I'll bet it just falls into a comfortable grip.


----------



## AaronMB

treeman said:


> AaronMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot this the other day: an SRS from Hickory, made by Wingshooter.
> 
> 
> 
> love that one!! I'll bet it just falls into a comfortable grip.
Click to expand...

It is quite comfy; the web support is great. It motivates me to search for something else ergo and supportive to add to the collection.


----------



## AaronMB

Killed a few cans with these shooters yesterday. The Bean Flip was shooting 1/4" steel with 1/2" SS black (a little heavy for 1/4" but it shoots 3/8" well too). And with the Scout I was shooting 3/8" steel with 3/4" TBG, SuperSure pouch, of course.

(Gonna have to figure out how to keep the cell-phone picture(s) from auto-rotating upon upload.)


----------



## SlingNerd

AaronMB said:


> Killed a few cans with these shooters yesterday. The Bean Flip was shooting 1/4" steel with 1/2" SS black (a little heavy for 1/4" but it shoots 3/8" well too). And with the Scout I was shooting 3/8" steel with 3/4" TBG, SuperSure pouch, of course.
> 
> (Gonna have to figure out how to keep the cell-phone picture(s) from auto-rotating upon upload.)


Hey Aaron. If you're uploading from Tapatalk then the image rotates when you take the picture through the app. I find that when I get my images before opening the app and simply post them from my phone's files they remain in their native orientation.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Camo delta wing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMB

Got these in the mail today. Good fun - all of them.


----------



## raventree78

I gotta learn to stage my pictures better... but anyway this is a picture of my baby. This is hands down my favorite shooter. Had to switch out the worn black paracord for something a little snazzier.


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Camo delta wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. I like that one! That's really nice camo, Luck!


----------



## AaronMB

I've had a ridiculously good time the last two days after getting this GZK Crazy Power from RomeoAlfa. It fits nicely, feels good, and seems to just line itself up. I have been contemplating various slingshot shapes lately, which to try next - question answered. (1/2 TBG, 6.25" active length, 29" draw, give or take: zips the 1/4" and gets 3/8" going enough to cut Al cans)


----------



## brucered

A small Oak I carved out a while back, I'm really liking these Petite OTT frames.

My first time using 1632s and sleeve protectors. It was a fun shoot. I've already set up a few more sets of tubes like this for my other small frames.


----------



## tastetickles

Testing out beanflip with looped tubes


----------



## inconvenience

I went back to this Torpedo and contoured the handle more and shined it up a bit.

It is the best looking and shooting frame I have made thus far.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband

We took this big old "Galaxy" Class Starship out of mothballs today for some real speed. Now let's see if we can hit something with it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inconvenience

brucered said:


> A small Oak I carved out a while back, I'm really liking these Petite OTT frames.
> My first time using 1632s and sleeve protectors. It was a fun shoot. I've already set up a few more sets of tubes like this for my other small frames.


I absolutely love natty's with those proportions. And that fork angle is perfect. And to top it off it's gorgeous. With the angle you put on the handle and forks that narrow I bet it dances in the hand. (is nimble)


----------



## brucered

inconvenience said:


> I absolutely love natty's with those proportions. And that fork angle is perfect. And to top it off it's gorgeous. With the angle you put on the handle and forks that narrow I bet it dances in the hand. (is nimble)


Thanks! It is part of a family of 4 from my backyard. Two more to be posted soon, just waiting to buff them.

I didn't plan on making another pair, but they just turned out to be similar dimensions and shapes.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. BunnyBuster Hammermil and Target Master.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirateking

I 'was' shooting this...


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today, came in the mail today .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Another small Backyard Oak Natural with 1632 tubes and 1/4" ammo



















Thank you giant Oak tree:


----------



## Michael71

Been shooting this all week...


----------



## inconvenience

brucered said:


> Another small Backyard Oak Natural with 1632 tubes and 1/4" ammo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you giant Oak tree:


Okay this is getting ridiculous Bruce. I pretty much only shoot PFS these days but your narrow fork Oak Naturals have become my most coveted slingshot second only to acquiring an actual DKC Torpedo made by Danny himself.

If you ever make a PFS in the same aesthetic Style please think about maybe selling it to me. You have become an incredible natural maker man.


----------



## AaronMB

Well stated, Inconvenience. Bruce's natural there above is ridiculously gorgeous.


----------



## Ibojoe

Bruce, your naturals just keep getting better!!


----------



## inconvenience

Same frame as yesterday but I ran out of my normal elastic and scavenged up some tubes I had.

Made a set of pseudo tapers with the bit of knowledge I have gained since last time I tried them. These aren't slipping at all.

And man, I forgot how hot these things can be when you do them right!


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah Bruce - what they said. Your natty's are awesome.


----------



## Michael71

Today I've been having some fun with this one...


----------



## Luck over skill

First ever PFS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

Luck over skill said:


> First ever PFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it man.


----------



## Michael71

I just finished playing around with this little gem...


----------



## MIsling

Just finished shooting my plywood micro ranger.


----------



## James West

Having a few with my champs


----------



## Michael71

Had a bit of retro fun...


----------



## truthornothing

Thees Beauty right here


----------



## Ibojoe

James West said:


> Having a few with my champs


 That's a gorgeous collection!! I see you like the GZK too.


----------



## James West

Thank you mate yeah I do like this elastic 
.72


----------



## truthornothing

James West said:


> Thank you mate yeah I do like this elastic
> .72


That's what's on mine shoots great smells like fish


----------



## TARDIS Tara

Well I damn sure aren't shooting my 3D Printed Seljan-one glancing fork hit and it shattered.

$70 down the drain. Never again.


----------



## Ukprelude

TARDIS Tara said:


> Well I **** sure aren't shooting my 3D Printed Seljan-one glancing fork hit and it shattered.
> 
> $70 down the drain. Never again.


Holy s**t that's sore! Do you know why it shattered? I'm guessing 3d printing isn't all it's cracked up to be then??

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling

TARDIS Tara said:


> Well I **** sure aren't shooting my 3D Printed Seljan-one glancing fork hit and it shattered.
> 
> $70 down the drain. Never again.


Wow bummer guess I'll refrain from acquiring computer generated frames .

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

TARDIS Tara said:


> Well I **** sure aren't shooting my 3D Printed Seljan-one glancing fork hit and it shattered.
> 
> $70 down the drain. Never again.


Tardis that sounds odd actually. This you get from the online supplier or did you get printed? He usually specifies a plastic that's pretty resillient... Which design was it TT hammer?


----------



## truthornothing

Sorry Tara, that sucks


----------



## Jolly Roger

Tara: Send it back and ask for a refund


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara

It was an OTT Vesa printed by Shapeways.


----------



## brucered

@TARDIS Tara

Was that an aftermarket frame, not direct from Seljan?


----------



## TARDIS Tara

From what I understand, Seljan has two slingshots that are only available from this printer.

His name is all over it.


----------



## brucered

Got a pic? I'm more curious, as I didn't even know he made 3D printed ones.


----------



## mattwalt

T I'd definitely take it up with shapewsys. Mark specs Nylon which should take the abuse. Bruce He has one or two bits directly available from Shapeways who is an online 3d print facilitator.


----------



## Michael71

Today I've been shooting this......


----------



## NaturalFork

Hustler from Joey


----------



## Michael71

Been having fun with this...


----------



## brucered

Another small and curvy natural with low forks. Set up with 1632 tubes and small ammo.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

TARDIS Tara said:


> It was an OTT Vesa printed by Shapeways.


Thats a bummer! Hope you can get your money back.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

PPO Today


----------



## Ibojoe

brucered said:


> Another small and curvy natural with low forks. Set up with 1632 tubes and small ammo.


Dang Bruce! That is gorgeous. That curve is right down my Ally. It makes it sooooo easy on the thumbs. I love that one!!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

Cjw said:


> Shooting this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A SPS!! That's shocking!! :neener:


----------



## crypter27

theTurk said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The River Birch by Treeman
> 
> 
> 
> I like the gypsy tabs on there, looks hella cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> I'm shooting my scrappers
Click to expand...






  








Heavy Metal Scrapper 2




__
crypter27


__
Oct 11, 2016


----------



## crypter27

Grandpa Pete said:


> Since I hurt my thumb in a motorcycle accident two years ago I can only shoot one SS without pain. Big Dan designed and built this one for me. I love it and while I miss shooting a variety of forks ( I have a few) I happy to be able to shoot pain free.


*I'm so hear about you're injury*


----------



## joeydude

Shooting one of these today! The OWFS in 3/8 g10 my design









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27

joeydude said:


> Shooting one of these today! The OWFS in 3/8 g10 my design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


*Awesome OWFS ,its lovely in its simplicity :king:** :king:*


----------



## TARDIS Tara

[quote name="crypter27" post="1006497" timestamp="1507877314"][quote name="Grandpa Pete" post="879041" timestamp="1494899200"]
Since I hurt my thumb in a motorcycle accident two years ago I can only shoot one SS without pain. Big Dan designed and built this one for me. I love it and while I miss shooting a variety of forks ( I have a few) I happy to be able to shoot pain free.

Do you have one of those GloveShots? Helps me when my hands are all sore and tore up from sculpting.


----------



## crypter27

TARDIS Tara said:


> [quote name="crypter27" post="1006497" timestamp="1507877314"][quote name="Grandpa Pete" post="879041" timestamp="1494899200"]
> Since I hurt my thumb in a motorcycle accident two years ago I can only shoot one SS without pain. Big Dan designed and built this one for me. I love it and while I miss shooting a variety of forks ( I have a few) I happy to be able to shoot pain free.
> 
> Do you have one of those GloveShots? Helps me when my hands are all sore and tore up from sculpting.


*You'll have to ask Grandpa Pete ,I don't make those .*


----------



## AaronMB

I'm rather enjoying the feel of this PP Boyscout. It feels great; in my search for something that feels truly good, this is one of the more comfortable slingshots I have/have shot. (I had some extra Flip Clips.)


----------



## crypter27

AaronMB said:


> I'm rather enjoying the feel of this PP Boyscout. It feels great; in my search for something that feels truly good, this is one of the more comfortable slingshots I have/have shot. (I had some extra Flip Clips.)


*It looks awesome :bowdown:** :bowdown:*


----------



## Michael71

Been shooting this today..


----------



## crypter27

Michael71 said:


> Been shooting this today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0150.JPG


*awesome natural shooter :king:** :king:** :king:*


----------



## Ukprelude

Michael71 said:


> Been shooting this today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0150.JPG


How you getting on with those little rubber bands? I recieved mine today but haven't fitted them yet

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Ukprelude said:


> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting this today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0150.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> How you getting on with those little rubber bands? I recieved mine today but haven't fitted them yet
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have not received mine yet.


----------



## Ukprelude

Michael71 said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting this today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0150.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> How you getting on with those little rubber bands? I recieved mine today but haven't fitted them yet
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not received mine yet.
Click to expand...

As I thought that's what was round the natty you posted ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Ukprelude said:


> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting this today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0150.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> How you getting on with those little rubber bands? I recieved mine today but haven't fitted them yet
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not received mine yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I thought that's what was round the natty you posted ?
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That blue band is just what is left of the rubber I used on that frame. Bit's of it was just breaking of I've rebanded it since. that's just an older picture of that frame.


----------



## Ukprelude

Michael71 said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting this today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0150.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> How you getting on with those little rubber bands? I recieved mine today but haven't fitted them yet
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not received mine yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I thought that's what was round the natty you posted ?
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That blue band is just what is left of the rubber I used on that frame. Bit's of it was just breaking of I've rebanded it since. that's just an older picture of that frame.
Click to expand...

Aw I see

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27

Ukprelude said:


> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting this today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0150.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> How you getting on with those little rubber bands? I recieved mine today but haven't fitted them yet
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not received mine yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I thought that's what was round the natty you posted ?
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That blue band is just what is left of the rubber I used on that frame. Bit's of it was just breaking of I've rebanded it since. that's just an older picture of that frame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw I see
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...






  








WIN 20150519 235128




__
crypter27


__
May 21, 2015







[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1928]
[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1928]





  








WIN 20150519 235128




__
crypter27


__
May 21, 2015











  








WIN 20150519 235128




__
crypter27


__
May 21, 2015











  








WIN 20150519 235128




__
crypter27


__
May 21, 2015


----------



## crypter27

crypter27 said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting this today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0150.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> How you getting on with those little rubber bands? I recieved mine today but haven't fitted them yet
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not received mine yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I thought that's what was round the natty you posted ?
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That blue band is just what is left of the rubber I used on that frame. Bit's of it was just breaking of I've rebanded it since. that's just an older picture of that frame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw I see
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I've shot this many times ,before I sent it to east coast archer


----------



## inconvenience

joeydude said:


> Shooting one of these today! The OWFS in 3/8 g10 my design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Very Cool.

One of these days I want to get a Torpedo in Jade G10. Just amazing stuff to look at. I've never handled it before though.


----------



## inconvenience

brucered said:


> Another small and curvy natural with low forks. Set up with 1632 tubes and small ammo.


Absolutely lovely bro. You have been knocking all of those natural forks out of the sportsball metaphor.


----------



## joeydude

inconvenience said:


> joeydude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting one of these today! The OWFS in 3/8 g10 my design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very Cool.
> 
> One of these days I want to get a Torpedo in Jade G10. Just amazing stuff to look at. I've never handled it before though.
Click to expand...

Thank you! . It's really comfy for me ! Smooth but grips the hand if that makes sense .. not rubberized feel or anything .. but it's so cool to look at like you said !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogman

My favorite shooter today,ppmg off gamekeeper John, new set of gzk bands, tarty little lanyard, let's shoot some tins


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27

dogman said:


> My favorite shooter today,ppmg off gamekeeper John, new set of gzk bands, tarty little lanyard, let's shoot some tins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20171015_161636.jpg


*Now that's a good one*


----------



## brucered

This little guy....


----------



## mattwalt

Bruce - thats a sweet little MMG


----------



## Michael71

Had the Lizard out today..


----------



## Luck over skill

Just won this at swamp stomp 2017! Exited to try it out 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Luck over skill said:


> Just won this at swamp stomp 2017! Exited to try it out


That is super cool, congrats. Who made it, looks like Micarta or G10?


----------



## Luck over skill

Brucered- believe it is micarta and I’m not sure about the wood palm swells, made by Joseph Garcia


----------



## Kalevala

This one arrived today and after about 50 shots I have to say it wasn't waste of money.

I was shooting M8 hex nuts (weight 5 grams) with 1mm thick GZK bands ( 20mm to 15mm, active leght 15cm) and have to say that I like these bands a lot and this frame too.

All my shots were between 15 and 22 meters.

GZK Cold Bend Double Legs Traditional Slingshot


----------



## Michael71

Been shooting this today..
View attachment 198097


----------



## Michael71

Been shooting this today..


----------



## truthornothing

Today its this


----------



## Ukprelude

truthornothing said:


> Today its this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20171016_140257.jpg


I really fancey one of these, who is making them?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing

Mark Seljan

http://www.seljanslingshots.com/


----------



## mattwalt

Michael71 said:


> Been shooting this today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0188.JPG


I'm so convinced the rubber on those are attached to the wrong side... Been seeing them on eBay.


----------



## Michael71

Yup your right.Thanks.
I banded it up the way it came but after shooting I changed the bands round.
I should of taken another photo but I am lazy. ha ha


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Just won this at swamp stomp 2017! Exited to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. Man LOS that's a cool one! Congratulations


----------



## Michael71

Today I choose to shoot this one...


----------



## Cjw

No since in posting a picture. You know I'm shooting an SPS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMB

Cjw said:


> No since in posting a picture. You know I'm shooting an SPS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daggum, man! Your SPS pictures are why I click when I've seen that you've posted in this thread (especially now that my first SPS is on its way).


----------



## Cjw

Ok.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMB

Oh, yeah! Thanks Cjw.


----------



## crypter27

Kalevala said:


> This one arrived today and after about 50 shots I have to say it wasn't waste of money.
> 
> I was shooting M8 hex nuts (weight 5 grams) with 1mm thick GZK bands ( 20mm to 15mm, active leght 15cm) and have to say that I like these bands a lot and this frame too.
> 
> All my shots were between 15 and 22 meters.
> 
> GZK Cold Bend Double Legs Traditional Slingshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0975.jpg


*nice dankung*


----------



## crypter27

Michael71 said:


> Today I choose to shoot this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0191.JPG


*sweet*


----------



## crypter27

Ibojoe said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just won this at swamp stomp 2017! Exited to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> . Man LOS that's a cool one! Congratulations
Click to expand...

*awesome shooter :king:** :king:** :king:*


----------



## crypter27

Michael71 said:


> Been shooting this today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0188.JPG


*It's got style! *


----------



## Michael71

Had a go with this one today...


----------



## crypter27

truthornothing said:


> Today its this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20171016_140257.jpg


*I like that one*


----------



## MIsling

Good old fashioned natural.














Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

MIsling said:


> Good old fashioned natural...


I do like me a good natural....and that one is real good looking.


----------



## crypter27

MIsling said:


> Good old fashioned natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20171018_144337_052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20171018_144354_801
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalksweet


*sweet forks*


----------



## Michael71

Dusted this one off today...


----------



## crypter27

Michael71 said:


> Dusted this one off today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0540.JPIt looks great ,I'm a guy who likes to shoot threw the forks not over and its because I don't like hand slap.


----------



## brucered

Martin Whippet fitted with TBG tapers, SS pouch, 3/8" steel, no lanyard hole, wrap and tuck, from 33'.

I don't know why I even shoot this thing, the maker didn't even finish it...look at it, it's hideous.


----------



## Luck over skill

brucered said:


> Martin Whippet fitted with TBG tapers, SS pouch, 3/8" steel, no lanyard hole, wrap and tuck, from 33'.
> 
> I don't know why I even shoot this thing, the maker didn't even finish it...look at it, it's hideous.


If u ever decide to get rid of that hideous thing let me kno lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

brucered said:


> Martin Whippet fitted with TBG tapers, SS pouch, 3/8" steel, no lanyard hole, wrap and tuck, from 33'.
> 
> I don't know why I even shoot this thing, the maker didn't even finish it...look at it, it's hideous.


Disgusting that it doesn't have a no-tie attachment method.

I expected more from you, Bruce.


----------



## Luck over skill

Shooting this today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

brucered said:


> Martin Whippet fitted with TBG tapers, SS pouch, 3/8" steel, no lanyard hole, wrap and tuck, from 33'.
> 
> I don't know why I even shoot this thing, the maker didn't even finish it...look at it, it's hideous.


Those your sweaty fingerprints?


----------



## Ukprelude

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one dam fine sps! really like the look of that bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

I was feeling a little frisky today, so shot from 31', but don't tell anyone. 

Scout, TTF, Flip Clips, GZK, SS pouch, 3/8" steel.

It was windy and the cans were swaying, made it a bit more challenging but I was up for the task. Cans were cutting and dinging all over the place.


----------



## Ukprelude

brucered said:


> I was feeling a little frisky today, so shot from 31', but don't tell anyone.
> 
> Scout, TTF, Flip Clips, GZK, SS pouch, 3/8" steel.
> 
> It was windy and the cans were swaying, made it a bit more challenging but I was up for the task. Cans were cutting and dinging all over the place.


Nice to see you gave up with that daft old wrap n tuck method! :naughty: 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude

Shooting my OWFS today .. oh ya !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Ukprelude said:


> Nice to see you gave up with that daft old wrap n tuck method! :naughty:


W&T is for suckers....pulled these out next. A couple FlatCat shooters. No ties anywhere in site, no clips either.


----------



## SlingNerd

brucered said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you gave up with that daft old wrap n tuck method! :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> W&T is for suckers....pull these out next. A couple FlatCat shooters. No ties anywhere in site, no clips.
Click to expand...

Those are amazing.


----------



## brucered

SlingNerd said:


> Those are amazing.


I don't know how he does it for the price he offered them. I think they were $80-90, solid G10, including bands/tubes, velvet pouch for frame, aluminum keychain bottle opener, functional, mini slingshot (wife has keys today, so I can't show a pic of that one) and a 3D printed belt clip holster for the OTT.

Can't wait for what he comes up with next. I just hope he hasn't left us for a musical career, that is what he was doing last I saw on his feed.


----------



## mattwalt

Bruce those your FC's? They are absolutely amazing for the price.

Sure I've seen Genoa setting fires with his at some stage.


----------



## brucered

mattwalt said:


> Bruce those your FC's? They are absolutely amazing for the price.
> 
> Sure I've seen Genoa setting fires with his at some stage.


Yup, those are mine.

When I first joined, Alex was running a giveaway contest. Volp ended up winning and showing how amazing the TTF version was. I ordered pretty much right after that and was not disappointed. It was my first non Poly or Ply frame.

When Alex came out with the OTT version, I knew I had to have one too. It worked out that Eric was going to a SS tournament where Alex was also attending, so I had him bring it back for me.

Both are amazing and it's a shame we don't see Alex as much anymore, or Eric for the matter. They were both doing some incredible stuff with beautiful materials. I'm confident they haven't left us for good though.

Aside from these, my only other higher priced frame is the Martin Whipped a showed yesterday and even that felt like I robbed him at $75usd shipped. All my other are naturals or poly. The 2 FlatCats and Martin are my only exotic frames.


----------



## SlingNerd

brucered said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce those your FC's? They are absolutely amazing for the price.
> 
> Sure I've seen Genoa setting fires with his at some stage.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, those are mine.
> 
> When I first joined, Alex was running a giveaway contest. Volp ended up winning and showing how amazing the TTF version was. I ordered pretty much right after that and was not disappointed. It was my first non Poly or Ply frame.
> 
> When Alex came out with the OTT version, I knew I had to have one too. It worked out that Eric was going to a SS tournament where Alex was also attending, so I had him bring it back for me.
> 
> Both are amazing and it's a shame we don't see Alex as much anymore, or Eric for the matter. They were both doing some incredible stuff with beautiful materials. I'm confident they haven't left us for good though.
> 
> Aside from these, my only other higher priced frame is the Martin Whipped a showed yesterday and even that felt like I robbed him at $75usd shipped. All my other are naturals or poly. The 2 FlatCats and Martin are my only exotic frames.
Click to expand...

I hate to ask for fear of sounding silly, but my curiosity is a powerful beast.

I'm looking at the band attachment method - which by the way I think is super genius - and, probably more so for the flat-band version I have to wonder if that method doesn't prematurely wear down the rubber at the point where it's folded in? I doubt it, since I've never seen a word about it. Have you had any snapping there?


----------



## brucered

SlingNerd said:


> I hate to ask for fear of sounding silly, but my curiosity is a powerful beast.
> 
> I'm looking at the band attachment method - which by the way I think is super genius - and, probably more so for the flat-band version I have to wonder if that method doesn't prematurely wear down the rubber at the point where it's folded in? I doubt it, since I've never seen a word about it. Have you had any snapping there?


No worries at all. I've had one band break, but I don't think it was at the frame end. The nice thing is, because they double up, you don't get the band snapping back in either direction as usually only one strand will break, it's quite a safe design actually.

The folded portion is just the extra tag, you can pull it to shorten the bands and just cinch up the rest. All edges are ultra smooth and rounded over. The tension when shooting (last pic) distributes the pressure over various points. I'm sure there is a more scientific explanation, but I don't have one.


----------



## mattwalt

Bruce - I've always liked the look of the flatcats - though more the TTF tube ones. I remember seeing a video of him testing the flat band attachment somewhere.

Have seen Alex pop in from time to time (Metro too but only a handful since I joined). I'm the same I have my own mades the few poly's and the only exotic is Tremo's slant frame (which I have been shooting loads lately - its fantastic - loving it).

Pity esp. Metro - his insights and approach is al\ways great.


----------



## SlingNerd

brucered said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to ask for fear of sounding silly, but my curiosity is a powerful beast.
> 
> I'm looking at the band attachment method - which by the way I think is super genius - and, probably more so for the flat-band version I have to wonder if that method doesn't prematurely wear down the rubber at the point where it's folded in? I doubt it, since I've never seen a word about it. Have you had any snapping there?
> 
> 
> 
> No worries at all. I've had one band break, but I don't think it was at the frame end. The nice thing is, because they double up, you don't get the band snapping back in either direction as usually only one strand will break, it's quite a safe design actually.
> 
> The folded portion is just the extra tag, you can pull it to shorten the bands and just cinch up the rest. All edges are ultra smooth and rounded over. The tension when shooting (last pic) distributes the pressure over various points. I'm sure there is a more scientific explanation, but I don't have one.
Click to expand...

Appreciate the zoomed in shots, Bruce. Many thanks.


----------



## AaronMB

The OTT Flat Cat looks to kick serious arse. I sent an email to Alex last month asking about one; poor fellow said he'd just broke his wrist so the shop was moving slow for a while. Maybe someday.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Two today....


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these. And yes the flat bands are tied on. No flip clips ,pro clips, screw and washers. Traditional wrap and tuck. And I guarantee their not slipping off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

It's a BB extravaganza today, ladies and gents.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

SlingNerd said:


> It's a BB extravaganza today, ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 and not a pro clip in site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Williams

Cjw said:


> Shooting this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What slingshot is that, and where is it sold?


----------



## mattwalt

SN - the collection's growing. Do like the tool-less attachment on the blue one (see the X6 POM arrived). And you are using a Torque for BB's - my bad ;-)


----------



## Cjw

K Williams said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What slingshot is that, and where is it sold?
Click to expand...

 which slingshot are you talking about.?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

He's asking about the one you get the royalties from for daily advertisements.


----------



## Cjw

Jolly Roger said:


> He's asking about the one you get the royalties from for daily advertisements.


 But the difference is I don't mention the maker over and over again. I show what I shoot and don't bloviate. If someone wants to know the maker I'll tell them or pm them. I'm not a talking billboard. Haven't even mentioned who makes the aluminum ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Any of us who have been shooting slingshots for more than a month or two know what the SPS by Jim Harris is and most likely have found Stone Spear who makes the solid aluminum SPS clone. It is also on Etsy. Don't really need to mention the name of the slingshot or maker to advertise. Jim makes a great slingshot and I enjoy the SPS tremendously. I have a neat looking exotic wood SPS and had a green G10 but traded it for a signed Bill Hays G10 Sniper. And yes, I really do like my solid aluminum cut SPS. When I discovered the joy of shooting flat bands, I ordered a Stone Spear flat band tie on and think it is pretty neat to carry around in my back pocket to be sure I have a slingshot when I find something nifty to sling some steel at. Only problem with it is that it does not have a no tie band attachment on it. The original bands haven't broke or come untied yet. When it does, I'm sending it to Bruce so he can tie a set on for me. I'm seriously thinking about making an SPS clone with Pro Clips then I'll have the best of both worlds. But my Python is still my daily go to shooter.


----------



## Cjw

Jolly Roger said:


> Any of us who have been shooting slingshots for more than a month or two know what the SPS by Jim Harris is and most likely have found Stone Spear who makes the solid aluminum SPS clone. It is also on Etsy. Don't really need to mention the name of the slingshot or maker to advertise. Jim makes a great slingshot and I enjoy the SPS tremendously. I have a neat looking exotic wood SPS and had a green G10 but traded it for a signed Bill Hays G10 Sniper. And yes, I really do like my solid aluminum cut SPS. When I discovered the joy of shooting flat bands, I ordered a Stone Spear flat band tie on and think it is pretty neat to carry around in my back pocket to be sure I have a slingshot when I find something nifty to sling some steel at. Only problem with it is that it does not have a no tie band attachment on it. The original bands haven't broke or come untied yet. When it does, I'm sending it to Bruce so he can tie a set on for me. I'm seriously thinking about making an SPS clone with Pro Clips then I'll have the best of both worlds. But my Python is still my daily go to shooter.


 And everyone here knows Bill Hays makes the scorpion, tec hammer, ranger , pro clips, etc etc etc. But we can all sleep better knowing you'll be putting pro-clips on everything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today and not a clip in site anywhere.







Not on BunnyBusters payroll either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Shooting this little aluminum SS frame that I picked up on eBay last year. It was much smaller than I thought it would be, so I haven't given it a fair chance util today. I had shot it indoors with plastic ammo but this was a better indication of how nice this little frame is.

It came wrapped in some sort of Military looking jungle fluffy camoflage tape, which looks hideous but feels great.

Banded up with pseudo tapered 2040, no clue what length I should be making them, but it was firing 1/4" steel like lasers....I loved it. When I put the 2040 on my FlatCat it was too sluggish and hard to draw, I'll use 1632 in that one next time.

I am really enjoying the smaller frames for 1/4" steel. 3/8" is still my go to, for shooting, but am glad I started shooting and making smaller frames for a variety.


----------



## Cjw

[quote name="brucered" post="1013633" timestamp="1508687999"]
Shooting this little aluminum SS frame that I picked up on eBay last year. It was much smaller than I thought it would be, so I haven't given it a fair chance util today. I had shot it indoors with plastic ammo but this was a better indication of how nice this little frame is.

It came wrapped in some sort of Military looking jungle fluffy camoflage tape, which looks hideous but feels great.

Banded up with pseudo tapered 2040, no clue what length I should be making them, but it was firing 1/4" steel like lasers....I loved it. When I put the 2040 on my FlatCat it was too sluggish and hard to draw, I'll use 1632 in that one next time.

I am really enjoying the smaller frames for 1/4" steel. 3/8" is still my go to, for shooting, but am glad I started shooting and making smaller frames for a variety. Looks great.


----------



## Cjw

[quote name="Cjw" post="1013657" timestamp="1508688708"][quote name="brucered" post="1013633" timestamp="1508687999"]
Shooting this little aluminum SS frame that I picked up on eBay last year. It was much smaller than I thought it would be, so I haven't given it a fair chance util today. I had shot it indoors with plastic ammo but this was a better indication of how nice this little frame is.

It came wrapped in some sort of Military looking jungle fluffy camoflage tape, which looks hideous but feels great.

Banded up with pseudo tapered 2040, no clue what length I should be making them, but it was firing 1/4" steel like lasers....I loved it. When I put the 2040 on my FlatCat it was too sluggish and hard to draw, I'll use 1632 in that one next time.

I am really enjoying the smaller frames for 1/4" steel. 3/8" is still my go to, for shooting, but am glad I started shooting and making smaller frames for a variety. Looks great. 16/32 are fun.


----------



## Cjw

Nice.


----------



## Cjw

Was going to shoot an SPS today but switch to the BunnyBusters. Don't want to be accused of shamelessly promoting one vendors products. I'll leave that to others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Cjw said:


> Was going to shoot an SPS today but switch to the BunnyBusters. Don't want to be accused of shamelessly promoting one vendors products. I'll leave that to others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you've given up SPS shooting just like that? Not as much real commitment as we thought.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

brucered said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to ask for fear of sounding silly, but my curiosity is a powerful beast.
> I'm looking at the band attachment method - which by the way I think is super genius - and, probably more so for the flat-band version I have to wonder if that method doesn't prematurely wear down the rubber at the point where it's folded in? I doubt it, since I've never seen a word about it. Have you had any snapping there?
> 
> 
> 
> No worries at all. I've had one band break, but I don't think it was at the frame end. The nice thing is, because they double up, you don't get the band snapping back in either direction as usually only one strand will break, it's quite a safe design actually.
> The folded portion is just the extra tag, you can pull it to shorten the bands and just cinch up the rest. All edges are ultra smooth and rounded over. The tension when shooting (last pic) distributes the pressure over various points. I'm sure there is a more scientific explanation, but I don't have one.
Click to expand...

I have a few FlatCats and I shoot them with my preferred bandset 8.5 X 3/4 X 1/2. The attachment system works great. Never had a failure at the fork.


----------



## crypter27

SlingNerd said:


> It's a BB extravaganza today, ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


*Awesome Collection*


----------



## Jolly Roger

Well, I may as well get in on the fun and do more than just look at what everyone else is shooting for the day. Pocket Predator cast Ergo Ranger from Bill Hays with Pro Clip no tie band attachment with shooting sight built in on one clip. I shoot this slingshot everyday. I did miss a couple of days when I was out of commission but make a point to shoot every day. Even if I shoot a few rounds through another slingshot, this is my daily shooter.


----------



## brucered

Jolly Roger said:


> ...Pocket Predator cast Ergo Ranger from Bill Hays with Pro Clip no tie band attachment with shooting sight built in on one clip...


You got the upside down model 

How do you like the Pro Clip No Tie band attachment?


----------



## SlingNerd

brucered said:


> Shooting this little aluminum SS frame that I picked up on eBay last year. It was much smaller than I thought it would be, so I haven't given it a fair chance util today. I had shot it indoors with plastic ammo but this was a better indication of how nice this little frame is.
> 
> It came wrapped in some sort of Military looking jungle fluffy camoflage tape, which looks hideous but feels great.
> 
> Banded up with pseudo tapered 2040, no clue what length I should be making them, but it was firing 1/4" steel like lasers....I loved it. When I put the 2040 on my FlatCat it was too sluggish and hard to draw, I'll use 1632 in that one next time.
> 
> I am really enjoying the smaller frames for 1/4" steel. 3/8" is still my go to, for shooting, but am glad I started shooting and making smaller frames for a variety.


These types are underrated! Dig it.

When that tape finally wears down I say you slap a couple pretty wood slabs on it, Bruce.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

brucered said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Pocket Predator cast Ergo Ranger from Bill Hays with Pro Clip no tie band attachment with shooting sight built in on one clip...
> 
> 
> 
> You got the upside down model
> 
> How do you like the Pro Clip No Tie band attachment?
Click to expand...

 Bruce, he got the upside-down model because CA's state government has turned the entire place upside-down with their crazy laws, and he's trying to sling under the whackos' radar. I assume that it's due to the crazy laws in his state that he appears to be giving someone (probably the drunk lawmakers) the finger








Non-compliant compliance, see (though as far as I know, slingshots are still CA legal).

All joking aside, I am curious about the aiming plate, as it seems to be an extension of the usual aiming dimple. Personally, I figure that as Bill has been lighting matches and cutting cards for years without the aiming plates, I should be able to as well. Let us know how the aiming plate works for you, will ya?


----------



## truthornothing

I am shooting this today, and I can say with confidence that I am the only one. I invented this last week. I was going to call it the Skadi, which is the Norse Goddess of the hunt but someone on FB dubbed it the pocket puncher, I like that and think that is what I am going with


----------



## truthornothing

It holds comfortably and shoots well


----------



## Cjw

Jolly Roger said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to shoot an SPS today but switch to the BunnyBusters. Don't want to be accused of shamelessly promoting one vendors products. I'll leave that to others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So you've given up SPS shooting just like that? Not as much real commitment as we thought.
Click to expand...

 No I give other vendors credit not just one vendor makes Great slingshots. Believe Nathan won 3 ECST with his oucularis model. Believe the most recent event was won with a Romany custom catapult model.
MJ set a Guinness world record with an SPS. There are many great slingshot makers out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. One of my favorite BunnyBusters Black Wenge with antler palm swell.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Pocket Predator cast Ergo Ranger from Bill Hays with Pro Clip no tie band attachment with shooting sight built in on one clip...
> 
> 
> 
> You got the upside down model
> 
> How do you like the Pro Clip No Tie band attachment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bruce, he got the upside-down model because CA's state government has turned the entire place upside-down with their crazy laws, and he's trying to sling under the whackos' radar. I assume that it's due to the crazy laws in his state that he appears to be giving someone (probably the drunk lawmakers) the finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-compliant compliance, see (though as far as I know, slingshots are still CA legal).
> 
> All joking aside, I am curious about the aiming plate, as it seems to be an extension of the usual aiming dimple. Personally, I figure that as Bill has been lighting matches and cutting cards for years without the aiming plates, I should be able to as well. Let us know how the aiming plate works for you, will ya?
Click to expand...

Yes I will need to take more pictures. I do really like the Pro Clips Bruce. I broke a band this morning on the first pull and replaced the bands with the greatest of ease. I found that it was very easy to readjust a band after attaching. Just loosen the thumb screw slightly and center the band and tighten down the thumb screw. The sight is an extension of the Pro Clip and very much like a rear rifle sight. The top or left band already had an ink line drawn on it when Bill sent it to me. The sight helps when lining up the ink line on the band to the target. As mentioned, it is not a must have but just that added touch. Nothing wrong with improving and being innovative. The Pro Clips with the sights are now available on the Pocket Predator web sight if you would like to give them a shot.

You are on target with your Jerry Brown comments. The state is passing some crazy laws and has always been seen as the lead for the continued downfall of the country as other states seem to follow suit with California. But it certainly isn't that bad yet if you stay under the radar. A lot of my friends have already moved from California to Texas, Arizona, Idaho, etc.


----------



## Ukprelude

truthornothing said:


> I am shooting this today, and I can say with confidence that I am the only one. I invented this last week. I was going to call it the Skadi, which is the Norse Goddess of the hunt but someone on FB dubbed it the pocket puncher, I like that and think that is what I am going with


Wow man awsome little creation, by any chance will this model be up for sale? Haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today. One of my favorite BunnyBusters Black Wenge with antler palm swell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From one Chris to another that's a darn classy frame sir.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Cjw said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to shoot an SPS today but switch to the BunnyBusters. Don't want to be accused of shamelessly promoting one vendors products. I'll leave that to others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So you've given up SPS shooting just like that? Not as much real commitment as we thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I give other vendors credit not just one vendor makes Great slingshots. Believe Nathan won 3 ECST with his oucularis model. Believe the most recent event was won with a Romany custom catapult model.
> MJ set a Guinness world record with an SPS. There are many great slingshot makers out there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Now you're coming around. You stated earlier that you only posted pictures and refrained from mentioning the maker of your slingshots unless asked. All I did was post what I was shooting today and give credit where credit is due. I also happen to like the SPS by Jim Harris and have the solid stainless model also. My A+ slingshots are class act and I've certainly never failed to plug the Alley Cat. I've even plugged Tripwire on eBay and his nifty little HDPE shooters. I have a couple of nice multi colored little shooters from sixsicksheep on eBay that are great BB shooters.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

truthornothing said:


> It holds comfortably and shoots well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20171023_121614.jpeg


That looks pretty dang cool!


----------



## Cjw

SlingNerd said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today. One of my favorite BunnyBusters Black Wenge with antler palm swell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> From one Chris to another that's a darn classy frame sir.
Click to expand...

 Here are a few of my BunnyBusters









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Cjw said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today. One of my favorite BunnyBusters Black Wenge with antler palm swell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> From one Chris to another that's a darn classy frame sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are a few of my BunnyBusters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well, you certainly have an interesting definition of "a few". :naughty: Nice collection there man!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Cjw said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today. One of my favorite BunnyBusters Black Wenge with antler palm swell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> From one Chris to another that's a darn classy frame sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are a few of my BunnyBusters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Way to go. Nice Bunny Buster Advertisement. Quite a varied selection offered. Do the offer a model with a no tie band attachment method


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot these tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Cjw - Like those no tie attachments (Awesome collection by the way - it always astounds me). In fact I have been suspecting the Saunders may have a little edge over the PP Pro Clip things

(Oh - BTW - JR see BH all of a sudden has expansion well nuts... interesting). I suspect they would be far kinder on the frame, and better for other future attachment methods than the Rivnuts you got stuck in your Python.


----------



## AaronMB

I got your back today, Cjw.
This little gem feels quite lovely, looks pretty good, too.


----------



## truthornothing

Ukprelude said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting this today, and I can say with confidence that I am the only one. I invented this last week. I was going to call it the Skadi, which is the Norse Goddess of the hunt but someone on FB dubbed it the pocket puncher, I like that and think that is what I am going with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow man awsome little creation, by any chance will this model be up for sale? Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

There is every Chance. PM me for details 



SamuraiSamoht said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> It holds comfortably and shoots well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20171023_121614.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> That looks pretty dang cool!
Click to expand...

Thanks my brother, Pretty Dang cool is what I was going for. I was trying for something unique and functional. I think I hit both marks


----------



## Jolly Roger

mattwalt said:


> Cjw - Like those no tie attachments (Awesome collection by the way - it always astounds me). In fact I have been suspecting the Saunders may have a little edge over the PP Pro Clip things
> 
> (Oh - BTW - JR see BH all of a sudden has expansion well nuts... interesting). I suspect they would be far kinder on the frame, and better for other future attachment methods than the Rivnuts you got stuck in your Python.


I'm not worried about how Bill made my Python. I know it will hold up. It is solid and will suit me as is for as long as I'm able to get outside to shoot it. Those well nuts are for those of us who want to add Pro Clips to slingshots by other makers.


----------



## Cjw

Jolly Roger said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw - Like those no tie attachments (Awesome collection by the way - it always astounds me). In fact I have been suspecting the Saunders may have a little edge over the PP Pro Clip things
> 
> (Oh - BTW - JR see BH all of a sudden has expansion well nuts... interesting). I suspect they would be far kinder on the frame, and better for other future attachment methods than the Rivnuts you got stuck in your Python.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried about how Bill made my Python. I know it will hold up. It is solid and will suit me as is for as long as I'm able to get outside to shoot it. Those well nuts are for those of us who want to add Pro Clips to slingshots by other makers.
Click to expand...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

AaronMB said:


> I got your back today, Cjw.
> This little gem feels quite lovely, looks pretty good, too.


 Aaron, dude! That is a beautiful frame!!


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Already up and shooting. Sun didn't shine until 0700 hrs. Got up when the rooster crowed at 0614 hrs.


----------



## raventree78

Had a lot of fun with this one this am.


----------



## Michael71

Had some pumpkin fun today..


----------



## Tag

The performance of this shooter is amazing.






. Have you ever shot a really light slingshot and have the bands or tubes smack the forks???? not a big deal, until you shoot this "lil ranger" I hope I've got the correct name for this slingshot ???? in my opinion, this would be my pick to get a young person started out in slingshots.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I agree with you Tag on all accounts. Mine is the Ergo Ranger and I really like the Camo finish. Make it even better for getting the young person started by adding Pro Clips and the sight. Get a youngin started on this one and they'll not always be looking to find something better. Something that fits the hand better, something that feels better, something that is nicer looking, something that shoots better. No the cast Ranger has it all..........just my not so humble opinion.

I will be shooting mine today. See picture above in yesterday's post.


----------



## Tag

Awesome craftsmanship


----------



## AaronMB

I can't get enough of this one.


----------



## Cjw

Welcome to the SPS club.


----------



## inconvenience

This frame by Drew Bilbrey is one of the only frames I have that I considered making a "shelf queen."

But I do not believe in owning a weapon I don't use.

This amazing little PFS is made of resin impregnated deadwood.

This frame stays in my EDC rotation as one of my fancier options.

It is shocking how little it weighs yet it can handle heavy bands and is absolutely rigid.

Above all else this little shooter feels like it becomes part of my nervous system. For 10 meter and under shooting she is pretty much an extension of my will.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Whoops, I'm instructed in red letters that I must enter a post. Can't just post a picture. So here goes:

My Pocket Predator Bill Hays Ergo Ranger in Camouflage. AKA: The Python with Pro Clip no tie band attachment.


----------



## suttonjp

The mailman dropped off a package from Simple Shot so I'll be shooting a Scout and a Torque after supper. It's starting to get cold in Iowa, so I was downstairs checking out the basement in our apartment building and I was pretty excited to find it measures just under 12 meters of open floorspace - nothing to shoot through or around. Lighting isn't the best, but that's an easy fix.


----------



## Ukprelude

Shooting my oak natty today, I know I've uglied it up a bit but the grip was a little thin for my hands









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Just got this bad boy in the mail!


----------



## dogman

Hi guys this is what I'm shooting today and every day as the moment I just can't put it down, I've always been a ttf shooter couldn't get on with ott somehow but now with this little beauty I've been converted. Am loving the little sights on it makes it for me so accurate, cheers guys got to get back to it, ☺


----------



## Michael71

Got this one today...


----------



## treefork




----------



## Jolly Roger

Jolly Roger said:


> Whoops, I'm instructed in red letters that I must enter a post. Can't just post a picture. So here goes:
> 
> My Pocket Predator Bill Hays Ergo Ranger in Camouflage. AKA: The Python with Pro Clip no tie band attachment.


same today as yesterday


----------



## truthornothing

Got this lovely in the mail and I must say it shoots well.

Lewis Pride Cast Targa 1 of 20 that's right Numero Uno


----------



## Jolly Roger

Looks like a Bill Hays Scorpion copy.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

truthornothing said:


> Got this lovely in the mail and I must say it shoots well.
> 
> Lewis Pride Cast Targa 1 of 20 that's right Numero Uno


Wow #1! Looks awesome too!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

treefork said:


>


I always love seeing this one. Let me know if you ever think of letting it go.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Been shooting my A+ Kit Fox with big tubes this evening. A fine piece of craftsmanship and a lot of fun to shoot. No fuss ball in tube and comes with cone plugs to use with flat bands.


----------



## Ukprelude

truthornothing said:


> Got this lovely in the mail and I must say it shoots well.
> 
> Lewis Pride Cast Targa 1 of 20 that's right Numero Uno


Looks like all my favourite catties all wrapped up in one! I need get me one of these 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these.







Guess their Bill Hays Designs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

truthornothing said:


> Got this lovely in the mail and I must say it shoots well.
> 
> Lewis Pride Cast Targa 1 of 20 that's right Numero Uno


 man that pride is a beauty! I've always admired his work. Congratulations on gettn number one


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this I guess it's the only thing not designed buy pocket predator. But I'm sure he designed the tree it came from. Or told the tree to grow that shape.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger

Cjw said:


> Shooting this I guess it's the only thing not designed buy pocket predator. But I'm sure he designed the tree it came from. Or told the tree to grow that shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You might consider adding Pocket Predator Pro Clips for easy band attachment to that one.


----------



## Cjw

Jolly Roger said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this I guess it's the only thing not designed buy pocket predator. But I'm sure he designed the tree it came from. Or told the tree to grow that shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> You might consider adding Pocket Predator Pro Clips for easy band attachment to that one.
Click to expand...

 There's about as much chance of that as your teeth growing hair.????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AaronMB

Shot these this morning.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. It was made for me by Tom from BunnyBusters. Now I know it has the basic slingshot shape so it might be a Hays design.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treefork

Shooting this today . Designed by Bill Hays many years ago .First of a kind on the slingshot scene . So popular it has inspired so many other makers to follow its lines . By the way . In the right hands it will light matches .


----------



## Cjw

Pulled these out to shoot. Sure Hays had something to do with their design.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

treefork said:


> Shooting this today . Designed by Bill Hays many years ago .First of a kind on the slingshot scene . So popular it has inspired so many other makers to follow its lines . By the way . In the right hands it will light matches . Kind of has the basic shape of most of these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Drug this out today.By the way In the right hands it can take deer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

treefork said:


> Shooting this today . Designed by Bill Hays many years ago .First of a kind on the slingshot scene . So popular it has inspired so many other makers to follow its lines . By the way . In the right hands it will light matches .


Just wondering what the name of this slingshot is? I like it and would like to keep an eye out for one. Thanks


----------



## Bill Hays

CJW, you're not thin skinned?!? lol

OK then, since you can't tell the difference between an old clunky Whammo ash slingshot from the 60's and an HDPE Ranger from 2010 or so... then why are you even buying slingshots in the first place!?

Or, maybe we might have struck upon the thing that's really holding you back... Dude, YOU need glasses!


----------



## Cjw

The slingshots I posted have the same basic shape not talking about materials and if you can't see that maybe it's your huge ego blinding you. And you can shape that basic shape dozens of ways. I know if it wasn't for you we'd all still be shooting a forked stick. I know it hurts that not everybody worships you.. And nothings holding me back you see I'm not starved for people's attention and adulation .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AaronMB

Zipping 1/4" steel with this setup today. Good fun.









Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27

AaronMB said:


> Zipping 1/4" steel with this setup today. Good fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


*Original band set up!*


----------



## Ibojoe

AaronMB said:


> Zipping 1/4" steel with this setup today. Good fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


That's a sweet frame. I've started using the flats on a pheudo taper tube. Give it a try , I think you'll really like it. It gives the tubes just a bit more stretch.


----------



## Rayshot

Nothing new here with the design but the material is new to me. It is the material that Bone makes his Bone shooter with.

What is fantastic with this material is that it has a silky feel in hand. It is able to take a fork hit and you would never know because it has give. You can press your finger nail into it and tell it is not brittle or rock hard. In trying to bend the slingshot, it will bend but the rigidity is there so that it doesn't bend with normal shooting. At least that is noticeable. This may be the most amazing material I have seen in a slingshot as far as it taking any abuse in normal slingshot testing. Shooting it with a gun, I feel is irrelevant, it will outlast generations of shooters.

It doesn't easily shine up so I sanded it to 320 grit and did some torching of the abraded areas. It isn't perfect but is one of the best feeling materials I have ever had in hand.

Not the best photo either.


----------



## SlingNerd

Rayshot said:


> Nothing new here with the design but the material is new to me. It is the material that Bone makes his Bone shooter with.
> 
> What is fantastic with this material is that it has a silky feel in hand. It is able to take a fork hit and you would never know because it has give. You can press your finger nail into it and tell it is not brittle or rock hard. In trying to bend the slingshot, it will bend but the rigidity is there so that it doesn't bend with normal shooting. At least that is noticeable. This may be the most amazing material I have seen in a slingshot as far as it taking any abuse in normal slingshot testing. Shooting it with a gun a gun I feel is irrelevant, it's will to outlast generations of shooters.
> 
> It doesn't easily shine up so I sanded it to 320 grit and did some torching of the abraded areas. It isn't perfect but is one of the best feeling materials I have ever had in hand.
> 
> Not the best photo either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0702.jpg


I think it's a treat Ray! Don't worry about finishing her up to a shine.. You'll lose all your traction!

I only take my HDPE boardcuts to 100, they stay really "grippy".

Cool material.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting this one today.


----------



## mattwalt

GG - still think you should see if Daisy would do a version of yours as a limited run.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I've been w/o internet since Sunday morning. Nice doing w/o and got a lot of shooting time in.

This morning I shot my PP Ranger Tac and Side Shooter, both have Pro Clips for those interested. Then finished up with the Bill Hays Aluminum Camo Ergo Ranger, AKA The Python.

Not finished shooting yet. Will gen an our or so in this afternoon then again at sundown.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this. From Performance Catapults It's Hawaiian Koa wood .







This was my first SPS. Bought it from an old member Pop Shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luck over skill

Working on my pfs game 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Luck over skill said:


> Working on my pfs game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shooter! And awesome seeing that your shooting pfs!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Thanks Joey I still have to aim lol but it's really fun shooting these smaller frames

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Luck over skill said:


> Thanks Joey I still have to aim lol but it's really fun shooting these smaller frames
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 nothing wrong with aiming pal!! They really are fun huh

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Cjw said:


> Shooting this. From Performance Catapults It's Hawaiian Koa wood .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first SPS. Bought it from an old member Pop Shot.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now that's a nice one Cjw!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Working on my pfs game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Dang Alvero!! That's got to be the sexiest pfs I've ever seen! Where did you come up with that.


----------



## Luck over skill

Ibojoe I'm finding all sorts of frames all over the place lol, just my wallet can handle any more for awhile

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GCJ77

1st post.

Today as everyday I am carrying and shooting my Simple Shot "Dead Ringer" using ss theraband blue bb bands cut to about 6" active length shooting .177 bb's and 1/4" steel.

Loving every minute of it

GCJ


----------



## Jolly Roger

Didn't get outside until 8am this morning. Spent a half hour shooting my Pocket Predator Side Shooter and Ranger Tac. Both with Pro Clips. Hope to get a couple of afternoon shooting sessions in with various slingshots. Will finish off the day this evening shooting my Python.


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Ibojoe I'm finding all sorts of frames all over the place lol, just my wallet can handle any more for awhile Now I understand why your selling stuff. That PFs is totally off the hook. Ya know who built it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. Jim Harris Performance Catapults.SPS with Quick change tube slots. Can change from 20/40s to 17/45 in couple of seconds.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

That's what's nice about shooting looped tube .Can go out in the field and take two or three different tube types and change in a few seconds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger

Cjw said:


> That's what's nice about shooting looped tube .Can go out in the field and take two or three different tube types and change in a few seconds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice product promotional advertisement. Hard to beat the SPS.


----------



## Cjw

Couldn't let you do all the promotions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger

Been shooting my Bill Hays Pocket Predator Camo Cast Ergo Ranger, AKA: The Python.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Jolly Roger said:


> Today I am shooting my Bill Hays Pocket Predator Camo Cast Ergo Ranger, AKA: The Python.


Might even bring out my Alley Cat and A+ Kit Fox Hybrid. Always enjoy a few shots with one of my pickle fork shooters just to mix it up a bit. I always have time to shoot my Pocket Predator poly Side Shooter and Ranger Tac. And sometimes pull out one of my Tripwire shooters.


----------



## Luck over skill

Shooting this today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Did everyone quit shooting?????


----------



## SlingshotBill

Been away from home working and I finally got fully setup yesterday for hunting/everything else love the 1.25 to 3/4 taper









Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SlingshotBill

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Shooting a High Ender very cool

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirateking

A very nice ebay on sale hdpe "HELLCAT"; 'altered' to fit brokehand and go into pockets. Half-round & 220... Just fits both now...


----------



## Ibojoe

GCJ77 said:


> 1st post.
> 
> Today as everyday I am carrying and shooting my Simple Shot "Dead Ringer" using ss theraband blue bb bands cut to about 6" active length shooting .177 bb's and 1/4" steel.
> 
> Loving every minute of it Welcome to the forum buddy! Been thinkin bout that little dead ringer. One of their last wrap n tuck models. Show us a pic of your setup.
> 
> GCJ


----------



## Jolly Roger

Ibojoe said:


> GCJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st post.
> 
> Today as everyday I am carrying and shooting my Simple Shot "Dead Ringer" using ss theraband blue bb bands cut to about 6" active length shooting .177 bb's and 1/4" steel.
> 
> Loving every minute of it Welcome to the forum buddy! Been thinkin bout that little dead ringer. One of their last wrap n tuck models. Show us a pic of your setup.
> 
> GCJ
Click to expand...

A Tripwire slingshot. He does do a nice job. I have several.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shooting the olive champ by Slingnerd today!


----------



## Ibojoe

Ok here it is


----------



## Jolly Roger

Today I shot my Python from Bill Hays. In addition my Pocket Predator Side Shooter and Ranger Tac. Also shot a Tripwire classic kind of old style wood slingshot and a pfs.


----------



## Cjw

Shot my newest SPS. Received last week. Thanks Alvaro.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael71

Been shooting this one today...


----------



## AaronMB

Got home last night with just enough time/light to shoot this new gem. Feels great, heavier than expected. I like it.


----------



## Luck over skill

AaronMB said:


> Got home last night with just enough time/light to shoot this new gem. Feels great, heavier than expected. I like it.


Nice u got the new sps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shot this one today. Barnett Strike 9 with Simple Shot extra small tubes.


----------



## crypter27

Ibojoe said:


> Ok here it is


*nice shooter*


----------



## crypter27

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Shot this one today. Barnett Strike 9 with Simple Shot extra small tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20171107_173737.jpg*I have one and I like the mod . But I prefer to shoot my homemades.*


----------



## Jolly Roger

As usual, I am shooting my Python from Bill Hays but also shooting my Performance Catapult Jim Harris SPS. Both with no tie band/tube attachment methods.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

That's a tough looking shooter.


----------



## SlingNerd

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Chris, that two-tone look on the right is criminally slick.


----------



## MIsling

Shooting my maple champ.








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a grenade pin on the front? Looks like it should have a rapid fire switch on it. Awsome 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

MIsling said:


> Shooting my maple champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20171109_192625_500
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 That is a very nice Champ. Really clean lines with very soft edges. I like it!


----------



## MIsling

Ibojoe said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my maple champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20171109_192625_500
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very nice Champ. Really clean lines with very soft edges. I like it!
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

Ibojoe said:


> Ok here it is


Joe-my-bro did you put some gloss on that bad boy right there?

That don't look like one of my finishes. I'm jealous. Of my own creation!

You're sinister..


----------



## Rayshot

This is another Axiom Champ using the material that Terry makes his signature Bonegrip. Again, I love this material!!


----------



## MIsling

Champ again, with better pictures. Sunlight helps a lot.














Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Had this one out today..


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

SlingNerd said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here it is
> 
> 
> 
> Joe-my-bro did you put some gloss on that bad boy right there?
> 
> That don't look like one of my finishes. I'm jealous. Of my own creation!
> You're sinister..
Click to expand...

 Oh yeah, I forgot to tell ya. I refinished it with satin polyester, set it up ttf, and added a leather pinky loop. It's my favorite EDC. It is absolutely the sexiest piece of olive wood I've ever seen. If you ever come up with another piece of that stuff, we need to talk!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Michael71 said:


> Had this one out today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0093.JPG


. That's a nice one Michael 71. Looks super with that gum rubber on it!


----------



## Flatband

Cjw said:


> Shooting this. From Performance Catapults It's Hawaiian Koa wood .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first SPS. Bought it from an old member Pop Shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I absolutely love the wood! Of course you know I love the SPS too. I have to get a chunk of KOA and make me a frame! Reminds me of my favorite wood-Arizona Desert Ironwood. Nice stuff CJ!


----------



## SlingNerd

Ibojoe said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here it is
> 
> 
> 
> Joe-my-bro did you put some gloss on that bad boy right there?
> 
> That don't look like one of my finishes. I'm jealous. Of my own creation!
> You're sinister..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot to tell ya. I refinished it with satin polyester, set it up ttf, and added a leather pinky loop. It's my favorite EDC. It is absolutely the sexiest piece of olive wood I've ever seen. If you ever come up with another piece of that stuff, we need to talk!!
Click to expand...

You took it to the next level!
Boy does that make the grain shine..
More Olive, you say? Let's chat.
Here's everything left of my Olive stash.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara

MetroGradeGoods Cthulhu with custom resin scales.


----------



## mattwalt

SN I see a OPFS wanting to happen in that one section.


----------



## BushpotChef

Deadwood natty with 6.5" straight cut Linatex from Simple Shot. Deadly little setup.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

That chunky boy looks great with the linitex. It's just perfect for a nattie. That tape over the wrap and tuck looks clean!


----------



## Ibojoe

Rayshot said:


> This is another Axiom Champ using the material that Terry makes his signature Bonegrip. Again, I love this material!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0744.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0745.jpg


 Always awesome work Ray. Does it come in other colors?


----------



## Rayshot

Ibojoe said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is another Axiom Champ using the material that Terry makes his signature Bonegrip. Again, I love this material!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0744.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0745.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Always awesome work Ray. Does it come in other colors?
Click to expand...

Currently, I have the transparent red (shown earlier in this tread) in a Regular size Champ, a BB size champ and my design of a dankungesque which the Deadringer from simple shot was designed from.

The green you see I will have two full size Axiom champs and likely a BB champ.

A blue slab in which the color is muted much like the green color is muted.

I am looking to have in the near future some slabs of translucent blue and green that I can get three SSs from each slab.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> That chunky boy looks great with the linitex. It's just perfect for a nattie. That tape over the wrap and tuck looks clean!


Thank'ya sir ! I really like the way it fills the hand. I've always thought that a fist filler frame and low forks made for a more positive means of keeping the forks at a clean 90°. I'm a huge fan of the Linatex as well, very durable a powerful rubber with no layering needed.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AaronMB

Having fun with these two additions.


----------



## tastetickles

AaronMB said:


> Having fun with these two additions.


Oh man nice. Those 2 are something I wanna add to my collection.


----------



## crypter27

Rayshot said:


> This is another Axiom Champ using the material that Terry makes his signature Bonegrip. Again, I love this material!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0744.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0745.jpg


*A very fine shooter, I'd change the color to pine green.*


----------



## Luck over skill

Shooting this today in camo g10









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27

BushpotChef said:


> Deadwood natty with 6.5" straight cut Linatex from Simple Shot. Deadly little setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


*nice natural*


----------



## BushpotChef

crypter27 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deadwood natty with 6.5" straight cut Linatex from Simple Shot. Deadly little setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> *nice natural*
Click to expand...

Thanks she's my favorite. 










Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

Luck over skill said:


> Shooting this today in camo g10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just WOW!


----------



## mattwalt

Luck over skill said:


> Shooting this today in camo g10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL - been looking at that exact one.


----------



## Luck over skill

mattwalt said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today in camo g10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - been looking at that exact one.
Click to expand...

Get it lol, I love that matte finish on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Actually he has a brown/white/black that looks pretty insane as well.


----------



## Michael71

Had this one out today...


----------



## mattwalt

@M71 Sweet R10. Olive wood?


----------



## Michael71

mattwalt said:


> @M71 Sweet R10. Olive wood?


l
Yeah it's olive wood.I just can't miss with this I do seem to favour r10s.


----------



## Michael71

mattwalt said:


> Actually he has a brown/white/black that looks pretty insane as well.


I've been watching them that brown black one does look cool.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crypter27

BushpotChef said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deadwood natty with 6.5" straight cut Linatex from Simple Shot. Deadly little setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> *nice natural*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks she's my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

*awesome*


----------



## BushpotChef

crypter27 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deadwood natty with 6.5" straight cut Linatex from Simple Shot. Deadly little setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> *nice natural*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks she's my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *awesome*
Click to expand...

Thanks, I really recommend that Linatex. Especially since you can (I do) buy the premade band sets for only $6 and they last ages. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ooohh, I can see myself! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Tried these out today...


----------



## Rayshot

This one is from years ago. The design is what the deadringer from Simple-Shot is based on.

It is G-10 in three colors. Bone for the core, which is sandwiched by the red and neon green on both sides.

Got a few shots in before dark.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt

Rayshot that Deadringer looks amazing.


----------



## Rayshot

mattwalt said:


> Rayshot that Deadringer looks amazing.


Thanks it is one of my favorite color combos. I named this design Dankungesque because it was a play on one of their real small shooters.


----------



## mattwalt

Not a BLT?


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Two today


----------



## Luck over skill

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Two today


Nice I really like that bottom one looks like a topshot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ukprelude

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You sure do have some lovely sps's pal! I've still to own one :/ if you ever fancey a trade let me know 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Three SPS slingshots on eBay right now. Birch plywood. I bought one, Beautiful light color. Only $59.95. Search "SPS Slingshots". Shoots and looks just as nice as the two exotic wood and G10 I bought for double the money.


----------



## Ukprelude

Jolly Roger said:


> Three SPS slingshots on eBay right now. Birch plywood. I bought one, Beautiful light color. Only $59.95. Search "SPS Slingshots". Shoots and looks just as nice as the two exotic wood and G10 I bought for double the money.


Yeah I have my eye on an alloy style sps on there just now, this time of year funds are tight so I'd prefer a trade than the misses falling out with me for buying more frames haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard

Jolly Roger said:


> Three SPS slingshots on eBay right now. Birch plywood. I bought one, Beautiful light color. Only $59.95. Search "SPS Slingshots". Shoots and looks just as nice as the two exotic wood and G10 I bought for double the money.


Time will tell plywood one isn't pinned just glued other ones are glued and pinned.But I agree it is a nice piece of work for sixty bucks.


----------



## Jolly Roger

For $20 you can buy an SPS aluminum core on eBay or from Stone Spear and make your own from Birch plywood and pin it.


----------



## Luck over skill

Here's my sps 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

Luck over skill said:


> Here's my sps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that is a beauty  did you make it or was it made for you? Very nice 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

@UKprelude I can't make anything like that, this is what happens when I start building









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

Luck over skill said:


> @UKprelude I can't make anything like that, this is what happens when I start building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha I'm the same but at the end of the day, as long as it shoots 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Ukprelude said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> @UKprelude I can't make anything like that, this is what happens when I start building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I'm the same but at the end of the day, as long as if shoots
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

yea that's true man, but it's always nice when u have a little flash in your frame lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Micro PVC bb shooter.








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

I'm back to shooting Colts. I'm really enjoying the sight picture provided by double tubes. It's probably the best OTT sight picture I've ever had shooting down the bands.

Got a Wasp Uniphoxx on the way I'm really excited about.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MIsling

Micro pfses








Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Luck over skill said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two today
> 
> 
> 
> Nice I really like that bottom one looks like a topshot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes its similar. I believe it was called the G10 Ergo.


----------



## inconvenience

Luck over skill said:


> Here's my sps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's beautiful is that an existing template I've been trying to buy one of the lower price models for a long time but their stuff seems to sell as soon as they post it.


----------



## Luck over skill

inconvenience said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my sps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's beautiful is that an existing template I've been trying to buy one of the lower price models for a long time but their stuff seems to sell as soon as they post it.
Click to expand...

This is a custom I bought from a guy awhile ago man not sure if there is a template

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting this, a Slimline Camo G10 Wasp Uniphoxx with a simple sliding knot looped parachord attached. Banded up with 3/4" SS Black rubber and a homemade pouch.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael71

Had this one out today...


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Been shooting a couple of natties. Just finished a new persimmon fork backflip. And shooting one of my DSL oak natties. A bunch of fun!!


----------



## Luck over skill

Ibojoe said:


> Been shooting a couple of natties. Just finished a new persimmon fork backflip. And shooting one of my DSL oak natties. A bunch of fun!!


Those are awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Royleonard

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


seems like you have one for every day of the month,and they are all outstanding.


----------



## Cjw

Royleonard said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> seems like you have one for every day of the month,and they are all outstanding.
Click to expand...

 Yea I've collected a few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SlingNerd

Cjw said:


> Royleonard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> seems like you have one for every day of the month,and they are all outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I've collected a few.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

"A few" he says!

That green and black is slick as all heck, Chris.


----------



## Cjw

SlingNerd said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royleonard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> seems like you have one for every day of the month,and they are all outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I've collected a few.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A few" he says!
> 
> That green and black is slick as all heck, Chris.
Click to expand...

 This is the one I never shoot. There was only 3 ever made. Zombie apocalypse SPS.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ukprelude

Seriously mate you got way too many sps frames I think it's about time you started donating them to forum members that don't have any (namely me!)  nice looking frame

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Cjw - if you have a will drawn up - please make sure I'm in there for a few sps' - I'll grab the images of the ones I like off here and send them over.


----------



## brucered

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you have going on there? I have a micarta version of something very similar on its way to me from a young maker.


----------



## mattwalt

Aluminium Checkerplate Velociraptor - innit?


----------



## Luck over skill

brucered said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have going on there? I have a micarta version of something very similar on its way to me from a young maker.
Click to expand...

Matt is right on the money, can't wait to see your new frame when u get it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Luck over skill said:


> Matt is right on the money, can't wait to see your new frame when u get it


Isn't here yet, but it's this one. Paper micarta, walnut, and maple.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/97321-Little-shooter
Little shooter


----------



## pirateking

old friend with a "tidy" new rig. Pleasant afternoon.


----------



## Ibojoe

pirateking said:


> old friend with a "tidy" new rig. Pleasant afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 agility new rig.jpg


 I love to see a well used flip. You can tell by looking, this one has been used a bunch and then some!


----------



## NaturalFork

Using old trusty today


----------



## Jolly Roger

NaturalFork said:


> Using old trusty today


Looks like your cup of tea.


----------



## Cjw

Simple and practical I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt

In only a way a mug of Whiskey can be.


----------



## BushpotChef

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this thing which my eyes are drooling over?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Does what I'm shooting AT count lol? This ones getting taken out to the woods and beaten tomorrow. :naughty:

1" spinner - $2 on WISH. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

BushpotChef said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What is this thing which my eyes are drooling over?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I think it's checker plating used in modified cars, great idea, very strong stuff

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Oh it definitely is, I'm just curious about that shape it seems so exotic!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

BushpotChef said:


> Oh it definitely is, I'm just curious about that shape it seems so exotic!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


It is a velociraptor from Asa Wilson ????????


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 One word should sum this up..."WOW"


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ooh that one with the faded forks is puurrddy. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa

My first Natty that I made a couple years ago when I first got started with this awesome addiction. Been MIA for a while but happy to be back shooting and soon to be making some more. 1/4" @10m








Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Burtini

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How can you be so content with only one frame style? Have you at least tried something other than an SPS?


----------



## truthornothing

Burtini said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so content with only one frame style? Have you at least tried something other than an SPS?
> 
> Y
Click to expand...

You said what I was thinking lol


----------



## Cjw

Burtini said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so content with only one frame style? Have you at least tried something other than an SPS?
Click to expand...























































































Tried a few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## truthornothing

Cjw said:


> Burtini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so content with only one frame style? Have you at least tried something other than an SPS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried a few.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

WOW! quite a collection.


----------



## treefork

truthornothing said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burtini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so content with only one frame style? Have you at least tried something other than an SPS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried a few.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! quite a collection.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## treefork

treefork said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burtini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so content with only one frame style? Have you at least tried something other than an SPS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried a few.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! quite a collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Cjw

It's about 1/3 of my collection. Have a bunch more BunnyBusters and a bunch of Roger Henries stuff. And a lot of vintage stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

treefork said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burtini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so content with only one frame style? Have you at least tried something other than an SPS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried a few.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! quite a collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## BushpotChef

Rebanded & out for blood. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanH8r

Been obsessed with these two slingshots lately. Custom Toolman Champ for ttf target shooting and Slim and Sexy for ott plinking.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Hot off the press, ttf red cedar natural. Having a new flip and no time to shoot it is not a good mood elevator. But now it's the weekend baby!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20161113_185712.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20161113_185712.jpg


That one your builds? Looks like mesquite? Very nice!!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm destroying diy spoon spinners with my brass core SPS...
My wife should start noticing a depleted silverware drawer inventory soon 























Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Nice frame MW


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

mattwalt said:


> Nice frame MW


Thanks Sir...it was a gift from BarkyBow.
He made me a cherry burl SPS last year and promised me a light colored wood one, as well...i got a fork hit on the cherry burl (shooting OTT upright when normally shoot TTF) so, he made me this one, ahead of schedule.

It has lemon wood scales and really cool crescent moon style homemade pins...he sent it with a nice leather holster that he made as well... its pretty awesome, if I do say so myself...I couldn't ask for a better shooter...I'm sticking to gansta hold with this one 

He's an amazing builder...an all round awesome guy...






























Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm destroying diy spoon spinners with my brass core SPS...
> My wife should start noticing a depleted silverware drawer inventory soon


Time to hit up a ValueVillage!

Good looking frame.


----------



## Ibojoe

That's a beauty Len!!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

brucered said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm destroying diy spoon spinners with my brass core SPS...
> My wife should start noticing a depleted silverware drawer inventory soon
> 
> 
> 
> Time to hit up a ValueVillage!
> 
> Good looking frame.
Click to expand...

Thanks Bruce...and that's and awesome idea, Man...That's exactly what I'll tell HER to do when she asks me about her missing spoons...lol...that should go over really well. 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> That's a beauty Len!!


Thanks Joe... I was pretty stoked when I recieved it...The holster was a huge surprise...I sent him a nice Muela colibri red stag knife as a gesture of gratitude..It didnt have a sheath and I figured he would make a nice one for it....

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SlingNerd

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do you have a favorite SPS, Chris? Just curious.


----------



## Cjw

What's funny is the one I shoot the most is one of the budget polymer ones.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Can-Killa

Can-killing session this morning. Scout, 3/8 steel, 10M









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

slingshotlover said:


> Can-killing session this morning. Scout, 3/8 steel, 10M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Gotta love the Scout....I bet those cans don't though...lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Bottle opener PFS slinging cat eyes.

















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

You finished it. That's cool!!


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

I'm color blind so I apologize in advance if I'm off it looks reddish to me - I really like that frame in the sunlight!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 How you like that hammer??


----------



## MIsling

Shot these three tonight.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

BushpotChef said:


> I'm color blind so I apologize in advance if I'm off it looks reddish to me - I really like that frame in the sunlight!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


 Its natural linen micarta.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luck over skill

Ibojoe said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How you like that hammer??
Click to expand...

It's pretty cool, I'm used to using smaller frames I can toss in my pocket, having a bigger frame is a nice change, the only thing I don't really like is the round tips, I was trying to get someone to make me a custom head for it but still no luck with that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Luck over skill said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How you like that hammer??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pretty cool, I'm used to using smaller frames I can toss in my pocket, having a bigger frame is a nice change, the only thing I don't really like is the round tips, I was trying to get someone to make me a custom head for it but still no luck with that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Eric is the only one I ever saw make an Ocularis frame and flat fork tops.


----------



## BushpotChef

Cjw said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm color blind so I apologize in advance if I'm off it looks reddish to me - I really like that frame in the sunlight!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Its natural linen micarta.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Oh okay thanks for clarifying!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Shooting these two today. A 2014 Bill Hays signed Seal Sniper with Pro Clips from a Forum trade and a Pocket Predator Resin HTS bought on eBay for $45. Granted the HTS does not have Pro Clips or the hole to fit them to it. However, I think I've finally gotten good at tying on bands....using a bag of assorted rubber bands from the dollar store. Still do prefer the no tie band attachment methods however.

Seems like I just can't miss with these two shooters. They are both great and handle well. I think that shooting my Python (Pocket Predator ergo Ranger in cast cammo aluminum) has taken me to a new level of shooting. Or at least boosted my confidence a bit, or should I say a lot. Not striking matches yet but sure enjoy the ding of that tuna can lid.


----------



## Can-Killa

A little fun this evening, .177 bb's with some new blue theraband from SS and my favorite Natty shooting 1/4" steel. Getting the hang of shooting again and definitely the fever to keep shooting!
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie

My YSYEO Fugetaboutit with fresh new band set and pouch. Oh the woes of breaking in a new SuperSure pouch.


----------



## Jolly Roger

ShootnCoastie said:


> My YSYEO Fugetaboutit with fresh new band set and pouch. Oh the woes of breaking in a new SuperSure pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSYEO.jpg


Is the SuperSure pouch hard to break in? I've never shot with one. I've seen a couple of videos on how to make a clamp that molds the pouch to the ammo leaving a half indentation on each side for the steel ball to settle down in.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Jolly Roger said:


> Is the SuperSure pouch hard to break in? I've never shot with one. I've seen a couple of videos on how to make a clamp that molds the pouch to the ammo leaving a half indentation on each side for the steel ball to settle down in.


No, it doesn't really take that long. I'm not sure how many shots it'll take to break in, never really counted. With the amount I'm shooting I'm doing right now (when I can find time, about 50-60 shots), it'll probably take a couple of days to take shape. The old pouch was nice and broken in like an old pair of shoes and then buying a new pair.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MIsling

That's a beauty!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Homemade Dead Ringer slinging airsoft bbs.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Unfinished flat steel 1/4" ...... Still needs to be polished or powder coated and maybe add a palm swell. Had ten (100 of them cut out....5 in 1/4" aluminum and 5 1/4" steel. Banded one up and shot about 50 rounds.


----------



## BushpotChef

Jolly Roger said:


> Unfinished flat steel 1/4" ...... Still needs to be polished or powder coated and maybe add a palm swell. Had ten (100 of them cut out....5 in 1/4" aluminum and 5 1/4" steel. Banded one up and shot about 50 rounds.


Those are nice JR!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

Those are very nice indeed. I love the simple no frills design 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

JR - those do look good. You mentioned you'd be using JD's expansion plug setup on them?


----------



## Jolly Roger

The expansion plugs I have are too long for the 1/4" plate. Would need to add scales at least on the fork tips to use them. I'll have to figure it out. The one I banded I simply used a short bolt with washers on both sides. Cut a small slit in the bands and bolted the bands to the forks. Looks nice and works fine. I made sure that the fork ends were sanded smooth so the bands wouldn't get torn. Another thing I've thought about is threading the fork tip hole in order to use a machine screw to hold the bands. I'm not all that sure about having to cut a slit or burn a hole in the flat bands in order to attach them. I've read that it works and that they will hold up and that the slit in the bands won't eventually tear out. It does appear to be the simplest way to do it. One could always file fork groves for wrap and tuck for those who insist on doing things the hard way.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Ukprelude said:


> Those are very nice indeed. I love the simple no frills design
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks for that comment about simple no frills design. I've been bouncing ideas around in my head for about a month on which of my frames I'd like to use for a template. After much consideration and consultations with several non slingshot shooters who have shown a slight interest I concluded that that simple no frills design appeals more to the newcomer than the more elaborate designs. Most will grab any slingshot with a hammer grip even it it is obviously a pinch or thumb and finger design. This design does allow for a hammer grip yet also allows for the other options as well. Furthermore, I didn't want to blatantly copy someone else's design. But considering there are so many templates available here on the forum I suppose it is no big deal to use them.

I'm already thinking ahead on my next project. I really want to cut out a TTF design that has a wide enough fork gap that the new shooter won't have to worry about fork hits. Going through the 26 pages of templates it looks like the closest thing to what I envision is Bill Hays Hunter or Covert Hunter. Maybe the Patriot or Valiant or a modification of them.

The 1/4" steel version really feels nice in the hand and gives the sense of holding something real and substantial. The aluminum frame is like holding air in your hand it is so light. I've seen a number of aluminum frames cut out but really wanted to give the flat steel a go and I think I'm going to like it a lot. It seems real. Even though there is no chance of the aluminum breaking or bending there is something really neat about holding a slingshot that has the weight and heft of a handgun.


----------



## mattwalt

JR - tapping may work well actually. Or YSYEO's attachment method or leather gypsy tabs...


----------



## Jolly Roger

mattwalt said:


> JR - tapping may work well actually. Or YSYEO's attachment method or leather gypsy tabs...


Planning on a trip to Orchard Supply Hardware this morning to see if I can find a tap to use and pick up a handful of machine screws or just a threaded bolt to match. It will look much cleaner than having the washer and nut on the opposite side.


----------



## mattwalt

JR - how big are the holes?

Simple solution would be tapered corks pr powder coating plugs. But if the holes are small enough I may have a solution for you.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Matt: the holes are small. I had them drilled as a starter hole in the event I wanted to go bigger. Too small as is for any of the plugs I've found. But the holes can be drilled bigger.


----------



## mattwalt

Are they 4mm or less? If so - do looped tubes with a 'pin' like a A+ Wasp


----------



## Ukprelude

Jolly Roger said:


> Matt: the holes are small. I had them drilled as a starter hole in the event I wanted to go bigger. Too small as is for any of the plugs I've found. But the holes can be drilled bigger.


I have a cthulhu and it has very small holes in the forks (prob only 5 or 6mm) and I got with it x2 'test tube bungs' so I can keep the frame tie free for flats as there isn't much room on the cthulhu to tie ttf on it. There are lots of these bungs in lots of sizes on eBay etc so it would just be a case of finding one to fit you're frame 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Polished up another cubone and banded it with Linatex. Sorry the pictures suck something is screwy with my camera.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Rockin the TacHammer today.


----------



## FlatheadShooter58

I received these yesterday but it's been too cold to get out and try them out. Bummer


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Burtini

Cjw said:


> Burtini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so content with only one frame style? Have you at least tried something other than an SPS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried a few.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Wow, that's quite the collection! What makes the SPS so special to you and how many have you collected (if you haven't lost count yet)?


----------



## theTurk

Hustler with the binding post attachment banded up ready for the A.M.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Been shooting these all morning.







and yes the one on the right is wrap and tucked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Royleonard

Cjw pictures don’t load


----------



## Cjw

Royleonard said:


> Cjw pictures don't load


 yours or mine. Because I'm viewing mine on Tapatalk right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

For some reason you can't see them on the slingshot forum site but if you go on Tapatalk you can see them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Royleonard

Must be mine I don’t have or know about taptalk sorry


----------



## brucered

Royleonard said:


> Must be mine I don't have or know about taptalk sorry


It's not just you, see below.

The pics are not loading in Tapatalk either. Tapatalk is an app that many forums support, it allows for ease of viewing multiple forums in a single app.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/97434-My-pics-aren't-showing-and-I'm-not-able-to-upload-pics
My pics aren't showing and I'm not able to upload pics

Here is what I'm seeing with regards to this thread. A broken link, no pic.


----------



## MIsling

Shooting a pvc Kestral that I finished up this morning.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Reload Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JTslinger

I have been shooting this custom Ocularis Torque by Nathan Masters since I got it from my good friend Jesse on Thursday.


----------



## Luck over skill

JTslinger said:


> I have been shooting this custom Ocularis Torque by Nathan Masters since I got it from my good friend Jesse on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


That's hella sick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Finally finished my green fork. Black Walnut finished to 400 grit and linseed oiled with two coats. Banded with 3/4" Simple Shot straight cuts at 7" active length. I used some blue Theraband to secure the bands to the forks, kind of a little homage to the late great Blue Skeen - who I've heard was a fan of naturals and slightly taller forks.

Hope you guys like it, I tried my best to make it look tidy. It was very different working with a 'just-cut' fork as opposed to my standard deadwoods.












































Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

-5° Celsius. Layering up lightly then heading out to smash some cans. This is another deadwood but one I'm most proud of. I did not polyurathane finish it as I really like how much I managed to get the grain to pop. I simply did alternating treatments of linseed oil and steel wool 4 times over, then finished with a 400 grit sanding. It has a natural palm swell to it which makes aiming feel truly organic to me. I think it's my new pick up shooter. Enjoy your day everyone, & screw the cold - get out & shoot!

Or maybe I'll just use my indoor catch box...























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

BushpotChef said:


> -5° Celsius. Layering up lightly then heading out to smash some cans. This is another deadwood but one I'm most proud of. I did not polyurathane finish it as I really like how much I managed to get the grain to pop. I simply did alternating treatments of linseed oil and steel wool 4 times over, then finished with a 400 grit sanding. It has a natural palm swell to it which makes aiming feel truly organic to me. I think it's my new pick up shooter. Enjoy your day everyone, & screw the cold - get out & shoot!
> 
> Or maybe I'll just use my indoor catch box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


An awsome couple of shooters there bud, really like the size of that black walnut shooter  awsome job

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Ukprelude said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> -5° Celsius. Layering up lightly then heading out to smash some cans. This is another deadwood but one I'm most proud of. I did not polyurathane finish it as I really like how much I managed to get the grain to pop. I simply did alternating treatments of linseed oil and steel wool 4 times over, then finished with a 400 grit sanding. It has a natural palm swell to it which makes aiming feel truly organic to me. I think it's my new pick up shooter. Enjoy your day everyone, & screw the cold - get out & shoot!
> 
> Or maybe I'll just use my indoor catch box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> An awsome couple of shooters there bud, really like the size of that black walnut shooter  awsome job
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks alot m8, its actually two views of the same frame just from the front and back . Wanted to show all those cool grain lines. All those little black 'dots' were actually holes from the bugs who lived inside the wood, which I had to fill as I went along using the old sawdust n' CA maneuver.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

BushpotChef said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> -5° Celsius. Layering up lightly then heading out to smash some cans. This is another deadwood but one I'm most proud of. I did not polyurathane finish it as I really like how much I managed to get the grain to pop. I simply did alternating treatments of linseed oil and steel wool 4 times over, then finished with a 400 grit sanding. It has a natural palm swell to it which makes aiming feel truly organic to me. I think it's my new pick up shooter. Enjoy your day everyone, & screw the cold - get out & shoot!
> 
> Or maybe I'll just use my indoor catch box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> An awsome couple of shooters there bud, really like the size of that black walnut shooter  awsome job
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks alot m8, its actually two views of the same frame just from the front and back . Wanted to show all those cool grain lines. All those little black 'dots' were actually holes from the bugs who lived inside the wood, which I had to fill as I went along using the old sawdust n' CA maneuver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's a great trick, many times in wood working I've used sawdust and glue to fill holes, slits etc 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Ukprelude said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> -5° Celsius. Layering up lightly then heading out to smash some cans. This is another deadwood but one I'm most proud of. I did not polyurathane finish it as I really like how much I managed to get the grain to pop. I simply did alternating treatments of linseed oil and steel wool 4 times over, then finished with a 400 grit sanding. It has a natural palm swell to it which makes aiming feel truly organic to me. I think it's my new pick up shooter. Enjoy your day everyone, & screw the cold - get out & shoot!
> 
> Or maybe I'll just use my indoor catch box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> An awsome couple of shooters there bud, really like the size of that black walnut shooter  awsome job
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks alot m8, its actually two views of the same frame just from the front and back . Wanted to show all those cool grain lines. All those little black 'dots' were actually holes from the bugs who lived inside the wood, which I had to fill as I went along using the old sawdust n' CA maneuver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great trick, many times in wood working I've used sawdust and glue to fill holes, slits etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I just realized when you said paid of shooters you were also referring to my previous post with a light colored fork of similar dimensions. That was indeed two different frames lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

BushpotChef said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> -5° Celsius. Layering up lightly then heading out to smash some cans. This is another deadwood but one I'm most proud of. I did not polyurathane finish it as I really like how much I managed to get the grain to pop. I simply did alternating treatments of linseed oil and steel wool 4 times over, then finished with a 400 grit sanding. It has a natural palm swell to it which makes aiming feel truly organic to me. I think it's my new pick up shooter. Enjoy your day everyone, & screw the cold - get out & shoot!
> 
> Or maybe I'll just use my indoor catch box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> An awsome couple of shooters there bud, really like the size of that black walnut shooter  awsome job
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks alot m8, its actually two views of the same frame just from the front and back . Wanted to show all those cool grain lines. All those little black 'dots' were actually holes from the bugs who lived inside the wood, which I had to fill as I went along using the old sawdust n' CA maneuver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great trick, many times in wood working I've used sawdust and glue to fill holes, slits etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just realized when you said paid of shooters you were also referring to my previous post with a light colored fork of similar dimensions. That was indeed two different frames lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I thought that haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this today. Going to be 85 degrees today. Slingshot shooting, Barbecue and beer drinking weather .

Sent from my i







Phone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Royleonard

CJW,do the solid sps shoot any different than the scaled ones in your opinion?


----------



## Cjw

Royleonard said:


> CJW,do the solid sps shoot any different than the scaled ones in your opinion?


 I shoot both the same. The Performance Catapult SPS's are a little more comfortable in your hand because the grip is more rounded. Be the Aluminum shoots the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

The Aluminum one was a Father's Day gift from my Daughter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Royleonard

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MIsling

Shooting a natural I finished up recently.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MIsling said:


> Shooting a natural I finished up recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


That's a butter forkntght there. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Thanks! I think? LOL.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MIsling said:


> Thanks! I think? LOL.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


LOL butter fork right there* 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Got to shoot this little guy today comfy little thing. Now it's headed to its new home


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Trying some looped 1632's on the Koehler Alley Cat today.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MIsling

80% mule shooting airsoft bbs indoors because of this
















Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MIsling said:


> 80% mule shooting airsoft bbs indoors because of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


I hear ya. Still went out and crushed some cans for about 15 mins but to hell with much longer than that lol!

Like my new bike seat cover? LOL









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

BushpotChef said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80% mule shooting airsoft bbs indoors because of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. Still went out and crushed some cans for about 15 mins but to **** with much longer than that lol!
> 
> Like my new bike seat cover? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LOL wow H.E.L.L. is considered a swear word? Okie dokie...

Noted.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

Been shooting 10mm clay with this little Chinese beast today 
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa

MIsling said:


> 80% mule shooting airsoft bbs indoors because of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Hey @MIsling are those 6mm airsoft BB's? If so what weight? I shoot .177 steel BB's but would like to try something a little larger like the 6mm airsoft ones. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Yep, they are 6mm, you can buy them in a variety of weights, from .12 grams up to about .40 grams. The ones I use are .20 grams. Don't use .12's they are really to light. I weighed a metal bb to compare, and they are about .30 grams. I got 1000 for about four bucks on Amazon.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MIsling said:


> Yep, they are 6mm, you can buy them in a variety of weights, from .12 grams up to about .40 grams. The ones I use are .20 grams. Don't use .12's they are really to light. I weighed a metal bb to compare, and they are about .30 grams. I got 1000 for about four bucks on Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


What are usig for a target mate just paper I'm guessing?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

I actually made a little spinner (more of a swinger really) out of some thin plastic, it is light enough that the bbs don't bounce.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MIsling said:


> I actually made a little spinner (more of a swinger really) out of some thin plastic, it is light enough that the bbs don't bounce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Very cool thanks for sharing 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luck over skill

Took a few shots with the hustler today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa

MIsling said:


> Yep, they are 6mm, you can buy them in a variety of weights, from .12 grams up to about .40 grams. The ones I use are .20 grams. Don't use .12's they are really to light. I weighed a metal bb to compare, and they are about .30 grams. I got 1000 for about four bucks on Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input. Also I shoot the .177 steel BB's into cans, will the airsoft BB's but pierce a can?

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

I'll be shooting this once I get these sweet forks banded up!


----------



## mattwalt

BushpotChef said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they are 6mm, you can buy them in a variety of weights, from .12 grams up to about .40 grams. The ones I use are .20 grams. Don't use .12's they are really to light. I weighed a metal bb to compare, and they are about .30 grams. I got 1000 for about four bucks on Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are usig for a target mate just paper I'm guessing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

They will pass through a corrugated carton no problem...


----------



## Ukprelude

urbanshooter said:


> I'll be shooting this once I get these sweet forks banded up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp Ally.jpg


Woah hold a min! Since when we're wasp doing an alloy version! That is totally awsome 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Simon's at Wasp been busy - he runs a CNC company so turning out some awesome customs - G10 etc. Prices are pretty reasonable for a custom.

Send him a mail - sure he'll hook you up.


----------



## Ukprelude

mattwalt said:


> Simon's at Wasp been busy - he runs a CNC company so turning out some awesome customs - G10 etc. Prices are pretty reasonable for a custom.
> 
> Send him a mail - sure he'll hook you up.


On the case 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

urbanshooter said:


> I'll be shooting this once I get these sweet forks banded up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp Ally.jpg


Nice design. Sure beats plastic. Fix that puppy up with a no tie band attachment and I'm game.


----------



## MIsling

I haven't tried with these yet, but with the right bandset probably.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Ukprelude said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be shooting this once I get these sweet forks banded up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp Ally.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Woah hold a min! Since when we're wasp doing an alloy version! That is totally awsome
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks! I snagged this by messaging Simon. He was truly awesome and super kind to hook me up with it. I was told it was from a limited run of 12.

As Matt says, it was CNC machined from a solid block of aluminium and the quality of manufacture is just amazing.

I believe Proshot is working with Wasp to produce a cast version of the Uniphoxx. The picture of the prototype that showed up in Instagram looks promising! I will be sorely tempted to get one of those as well!


----------



## Jolly Roger

As always shooting My Python aka: the Cast Cammo Ergo Ranger I got from Bill Hays.

Drew a black line on a Styrofoam meat tray to represent a match so I could see just how much I was missing the match by. I tend to shoot a bit to the left no matter what slingshot I am shooting. Time to stop shooting cans and lids and use matches and cards as my only targets.

Didn't take as many shots as it used to take to hit the tip of the line representing the match head.

Also shooting my Pocket Predator Custom HTS and my Poly Ranger Tac.


----------



## MIsling

T-worm Dead Ringer, practicing full butterfly.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Trying out the Viper by Martin Whippet for the first time today!

Loving it so far!


----------



## BushpotChef

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Trying out the Viper by Martin Whippet for the first time today!
> Loving it so far!


My goodness that's a wicked looking frame! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Got this in the other day and finally got to shoot it today. Feels really nice.


----------



## brucered

raventree78 said:


> Got this in the other day and finally got to shoot it today. Feels really nice.


Nice one. I see they had them in stock again, maybe after Christmas for me if they still have.

I've heard the Aluminum Scout is fantastic.


----------



## SlingNerd

raventree78 said:


> Got this in the other day and finally got to shoot it today. Feels really nice.


That's the STUFF right there! Very nice. Jealous.


----------



## BushpotChef

NOW DASA NICE FRAME! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

I like the scout, I have 1 first gen and 3 second gens and now the aluminium version set up various ways. The poly ones are nice and will do everything you need a scout to do. But the ally one is like a refined and polished version, it still launches ammo down range but it does it oh so nicely  I was on the fence about the purchase of the aluminium scout for a while but I am glad I bought it. The smoothness and weight feel super great in the hand. It's not for everyone but I do like it.


----------



## patsy1122

Shooting this now. Slinging bbs into the catch box! I want to shoot larger ammo but it's -5 degrees Fahrenheit where I'm at so I'm stuck inside haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patsy1122

I want an aluminum scout so bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho

theTurk said:


> Hey guys, opened up this topic to see what everyone else is shooting today...here's what I'm shooting my natural olive lil' plinker ✌️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love that!


----------



## BushpotChef

Have a m8 who works at the casino. Asked him to grab some dice for me to slug. He asked for another nice natty.

Everyone's happy. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lunasling

I shoot both air soft and 117 BBS for indoor sessions!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## pirateking

OTT today. pocket models. many marbles each while the sun shines...


----------



## JTslinger

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Why are all the frames you post stock photos that Jim from Performance Catapults posts?


----------



## Cjw

JTslinger said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are all the frames you post stock photos that Jim from Performance Catapults posts?
Click to expand...

 Because there better pictures than I take compare it with this picture









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

If you have doubts I own that many here's a few









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

And a few more









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JTslinger

Not seeing the one you posted.


----------



## JTslinger

Besides, this isn’t a photo contest. Just be real about what you have and what you are shooting. Anyone can repost a photo from Facebook and claim to own something.


----------



## peppermack

Can I just post frames that I've been fondling today?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Black Walnut Natty. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

JTslinger said:


> Not seeing the one you posted.


 tommorow I'll take a picture of it just for you. At a Christmas party right now.
If you want you can PM performance Catapults and Jim can verify I own it. I don't post anything I don't own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tastetickles

New addition or new addiction


----------



## Cjw

JTslinger said:


> Not seeing the one you posted.


 Here's for you non believers.







Any other one you think I don't own ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ukprelude

tastetickles said:


> New addition or new addiction


Aw man you lucky so n so  sweet looking frames! I really like the matt finish on them.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

tastetickles said:


> New addition or new addiction


Ugh that matte black is slick! Where can chef get one? 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Shapeways ;-)

They're pretty insane designs. Look for Seljan


----------



## tastetickles

mattwalt said:


> Shapeways ;-)
> 
> They're pretty insane designs. Look for Seljan


This.


----------



## BushpotChef

Just had a look, $80 is a touch steep for me at the moment but it's a lovely piece so I'll keep it in mind for after Christmas lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this right now. One of my BunnyBusters.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JTslinger

Shooting these two today, a custom Oren from Metro Grade Goods and the aocularis Torque from Flipping Out.


----------



## BushpotChef

JTslinger said:


> Shooting these two today, a custom Oren from Metro Grade Goods and the aocularis Torque from Flipping Out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I like that MGG frame very nice 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter1969

Toolshed said:


> Since I am stuck more of less indoors due to the knee surgery, I have banded up one of my wishbones with some super light bands and I use it when "Training" the new kitten. I REALLY mean stay the #@(^ off of the kitchen table you little $#!+
> 
> Yes, the ammo is cat food. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2840.JPG


Do the leather tabs at the attachment end pull back over the top during shooting?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles

BushpotChef said:


> Just had a look, $80 is a touch steep for me at the moment but it's a lovely piece so I'll keep it in mind for after Christmas lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Register a shapeways account and subscribe to their mailing list. I got my discount that way 25% off each item.


----------



## BushpotChef

tastetickles said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a look, $80 is a touch steep for me at the moment but it's a lovely piece so I'll keep it in mind for after Christmas lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Register a shapeways account and subscribe to their mailing list. I got my discount that way 25% off each item.
Click to expand...

Thanks very much for that man I shall do that!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SlingNerd

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Aluminum?


----------



## Cjw

SlingNerd said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminum?
Click to expand...

 Yes it's always been one of the most accurate slingshots I've ever owned. Was able to split pencils from 10 meters the first time I picked it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger

Pocket Predator HTS or Side Shooter design. I have both and enjoy shooting both.


----------



## Cjw

Jolly Roger said:


> Pocket Predator HTS or Side Shooter design. I have both and enjoy shooting both.


 This fits my hand way better not so thick. Never shot HTS well always Shot Ranger better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Can-Killa

Got an awesome shooting session in today , somewhere in the 500-600 shots. I decided to modify the first natty I ever made when I got into this hobby a few years ago. I shortened the forks and eliminated the band grooves I initially had put on. Feels great in my hand and shoots pretty darn good!
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Just threw some Linatex on an unfinished natty frame. Gonna go outside and really test this stuff in the cold.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara

Spent two hours shooting my Sanderson Wrist Rocket Wing outside and away from TVs.

Man, this is a devastating shooter. The special add-on sights thingie is really excellent.

I'm really worried I'm gonna break the plastic, but it's had about four fork hits, with the only casulty being the level on the side of the sight. I've dropped it several times and it's fine.

It's really a plug and play wrecking ball chucker.

I just wish the plastic was a little more substantial.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today and the back up pictures for JTslinger.




























You can see why I normally use Jim Harris pictures. His camera and photo skills are way better than mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today and the back up pictures for JTslinger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see why I normally use Jim Harris pictures. His camera and photo skills are way better than mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Any more questions about if I post what I own ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Got off a little early today and got a chance to shoot this. My aluminum Axiom Ocularis.


----------



## BushpotChef

EDC natty cutting cans in the new catch box. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

Cjw said:


> Shooting this right now. One of my BunnyBusters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I really like this one. Very nice.


----------



## urbanshooter

Will be on this for the next few days... Ally-Scout with Precise 0.65 rubber and a Roo Warrior Apache Pouch. Everything is awesome though the rubber just feels kinda stiff.


----------



## raventree78

urbanshooter said:


> Will be on this for the next few days... Ally-Scout with Precise 0.65 rubber and a Roo Warrior Apache Pouch. Everything is awesome though the rubber just feels kinda stiff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ally scout.jpg


The ally scouts are nice, I like mine the more I shoot it


----------



## Mick8535

Hahaha, shot a big red squirell off of a fence post.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShootnCoastie

It's a little crummy out, but I managed to get a little shooting today with a home made Axiom OTT that I made for myself with top slot attachment. GZK bands and SuperSure pouch round out the set up.


----------



## MIsling

I like that frame, super clean build. Great job!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

ShootnCoastie said:


> It's a little crummy out, but I managed to get a little shooting today with a home made Axiom OTT that I made for myself with top slot attachment. GZK bands and SuperSure pouch round out the set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20171223_154955.jpg


Lovely frame! I also like the white and black lanyard a very nice touch. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Padouk Gamma made for me by Slingnerd.
















Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa

Little natural with bb's, these little suckers can sure do some damage.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

MIsling said:


> Padouk Gamma made for me by Slingnerd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Wow that's a nice one!! Love the ridges. I know first hand how hard those are to do and keep even. Great job Nerd!! Congratulations Misling


----------



## Ibojoe

ShootnCoastie said:


> It's a little crummy out, but I managed to get a little shooting today with a home made Axiom OTT that I made for myself with top slot attachment. GZK bands and SuperSure pouch round out the set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20171223_154955.jpg


You did such a clean job on this. Everything you need right there! Meat and potatoes Love it!!


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Ibojoe said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little crummy out, but I managed to get a little shooting today with a home made Axiom OTT that I made for myself with top slot attachment. GZK bands and SuperSure pouch round out the set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20171223_154955.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You did such a clean job on this. Everything you need right there! Meat and potatoes Love it!!
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm really liking the top slot. The simplicity of this is what I really like. A frame and band set, nothing else to bring along to keep them together.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grandpa Pete

THIS MUST BE THE LONGEST RUNNING THREAD EVER. IS THAT SO?

GP


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter1969

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I just received this beauty today! I will be digging out the 7/16 steel and putting it through its paces!!


----------



## NZ_Looper

I was shooting DK's Flatband Palm Thunder cold bend from 10mm 304 stainless steel rod..


----------



## tastetickles

First butterfly kill


----------



## Ukprelude

tastetickles said:


> First butterfly kill


That looks more like a magpie  nice kill

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles

Ukprelude said:


> tastetickles said:
> 
> 
> 
> First butterfly kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks more like a magpie  nice kill
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ty. Now I just need to kill 40+ more before they bury my house with their poop.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Shot my Bill Hays 2014 Seal Sniper with Pro Clips this morning and again this afternoon. A real sweet shooter for sure.


----------



## BushpotChef

tastetickles said:


> First butterfly kill


That's a bird, not a butterfly! 

LOL nice job!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

My Christmas day shooter of choice.


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Man that's a stunner!! Very nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JTslinger

Been shooting this HDPE Ocularis Hydra by Metro.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

JTslinger said:


> Been shooting this HDPE Ocularis Hydra by Metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice! Wish I could get my hands on one of these and an Ocularis Cthulhu.


----------



## JTslinger

SamuraiSamoht said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting this HDPE Ocularis Hydra by Metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Wish I could get my hands on one of these and an Ocularis Cthulhu.
Click to expand...

The Ocularis Cthulhu is nice also. Mine currently has SSB bands on it, or I'd be shooting that too.


----------



## MIsling

80% Mule, tabs n tubes









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

MIsling said:


> 80% Mule, tabs n tubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


That's a sweet little set up!


----------



## Ukprelude

Shooting my bog oak natty at work today 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard

Shooting lychee from performance catapults.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I've been shooting my Backflip by @lbojoe for the past couple of days.

It's not only gorgeous... it's also really comfortable... and the wide fork tips (overall outside) provide an anchor that is in about the same position as when I shoot my Scouts, which makes it naturally accurate for me (the scout is what I hunt with the most).

It's a lot of fun to shoot! 
















Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger

Just came inside from shooting this beauty.


----------



## Ukprelude

JTslinger said:


> Just came inside from shooting this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FB5B49BB-19CB-40B4-B5C4-BD9286C5C682.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6D5B844B-6960-46B1-AFF2-D166D5F8E195.jpeg


Never seen an ocularis torque before, real cool. Who made it and what's the material?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie

[/quote]Never seen an ocularis torque before, real cool. Who made it and what's the material? 
Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk[/quote]

Well it has the old Flippinout slingshot logo, with "N" (most likely for Nathan), so I'm going out on a limb and say it was a custom by Simple Shots, Nathan Masters.


----------



## raventree78

Shot some bbs ( the .177 kind ) with this rig today ( Friday ) new experience for me shooting such fiddly little ammo but this setup sure zings them along. Good fun


----------



## JTslinger

Never seen an ocularis torque before, real cool. Who made it and what's the material? 
Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk[/quote]
Well it has the old Flippinout slingshot logo, with "N" (most likely for Nathan), so I'm going out on a limb and say it was a custom by Simple Shots, Nathan Masters.[/quote]

Correct, this is a custom frame built by Nathan. I'm not sure the materials as I did not commission this frame. I received it from the person who did.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beanflip

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I've been shooting my Backflip by @lbojoe for the past couple of days.
> 
> It's not only gorgeous... it's also really comfortable... and the wide fork tips (overall outside) provide an anchor that is in about the same position as when I shoot my Scouts, which makes it naturally accurate for me (the scout is what I hunt with the most).
> 
> It's a lot of fun to shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


What's the material?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Beanflip said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shooting my Backflip by @lbojoe for the past couple of days.
> 
> It's not only gorgeous... it's also really comfortable... and the wide fork tips (overall outside) provide an anchor that is in about the same position as when I shoot my Scouts, which makes it naturally accurate for me (the scout is what I hunt with the most).
> 
> It's a lot of fun to shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What's the material?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Maple 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shooting my Backflip by @lbojoe for the past couple of days.
> 
> It's not only gorgeous... it's also really comfortable... and the wide fork tips (overall outside) provide an anchor that is in about the same position as when I shoot my Scouts, which makes it naturally accurate for me (the scout is what I hunt with the most).
> 
> It's a lot of fun to shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What's the material?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maple
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I like the finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Beanflip said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shooting my Backflip by @lbojoe for the past couple of days.
> 
> It's not only gorgeous... it's also really comfortable... and the wide fork tips (overall outside) provide an anchor that is in about the same position as when I shoot my Scouts, which makes it naturally accurate for me (the scout is what I hunt with the most).
> 
> It's a lot of fun to shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What's the material?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maple
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah...I agree...the finish is pretty awesome...like glass

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

Finding myself more and more reliant on my Wasp Uniphoxx. It was just my pocket EDC frame but now I find I reach for my Colts less and less.

Currently I am using it with gzk .72 in just a simple three quarter straight cut. I normally taper but I find this stuff is so fast I don't really need to and I get that little extra band life. I have some 2040 tubes on the way I plan to use looped. I think one of those two is going to be my final configuration. And I'm sure I'm going to be ordering a few more of these frames soon. I may even treat myself to my first G10 slingshot.

Also using the new thin kangaroo pouches Simple-Shot is selling. These don't need to be broken in like their typical ones.

I'm still shooting at a 3-inch Target but I'm getting consistent to the point where I should be moving to a one inch target for 10 meter shooting soon.

Pictured is my Uniphoxx my most used Target and the catch box I use these days. I don't need a bigger catch box unless I move beyond 50 feet or so.

I think I'm approaching about two and a half years with slingshots as an adult so I'm fairly happy with my results with the limited practice I get.


----------



## inconvenience

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shooting my Backflip by @lbojoe for the past couple of days.
> It's not only gorgeous... it's also really comfortable... and the wide fork tips (overall outside) provide an anchor that is in about the same position as when I shoot my Scouts, which makes it naturally accurate for me (the scout is what I hunt with the most).
> It's a lot of fun to shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What's the material?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maple
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the finish.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...I agree...the finish is pretty awesome...like glass
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Holy crap man that is absolutely beautiful. The Finish is so high in quality it reminds me of a really nice Les Paul or something.


----------



## tastetickles

Introduced a few fork hits to my Scout and Vesa today


----------



## Cjw

tastetickles said:


> Introduced a few fork hits to my Scout and Vesa today


 At least you can say you're hitting something when you shoot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tastetickles

Cjw said:


> tastetickles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Introduced a few fork hits to my Scout and Vesa today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you can say you're hitting something when you shoot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Definitely memorable moment there hahaha


----------



## pirateking

an old standby went out back with me, for a quickie in the cold...









5.75" 1745 singles with 16mm marbles.


----------



## Ibojoe

pirateking said:


> an old standby went out back with me, for a quickie in the cold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new year daily.jpg
> 
> 5.75" 1745 singles with 16mm marbles.


 She's a real beauty!!


----------



## raventree78

pirateking said:


> an old standby went out back with me, for a quickie in the cold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new year daily.jpg
> 
> 5.75" 1745 singles with 16mm marbles.


Neat setup, I have a frame like that in the mail on its way to me now. If I may ask, where did you get the plugs / stoppers from? Thanks


----------



## pirateking

000 rubber stopper is dankung size. bigger and smaller ones can be found at most local hardware. also...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/91154-diy-fork-ring-plug/


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

inconvenience said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shooting my Backflip by @lbojoe for the past couple of days.
> It's not only gorgeous... it's also really comfortable... and the wide fork tips (overall outside) provide an anchor that is in about the same position as when I shoot my Scouts, which makes it naturally accurate for me (the scout is what I hunt with the most).
> It's a lot of fun to shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What's the material?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maple
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the finish.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...I agree...the finish is pretty awesome...like glass
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap man that is absolutely beautiful. The Finish is so high in quality it reminds me of a really nice Les Paul or something.
Click to expand...

Yeah..Joe is the finish master...I love his work...this shooter smells like a peice of antique furniture...I catch myself smelling it between shots..lol

I just bought a nice little Les Paul....An Epiphone...still a gorgeous guitar...AAA figured Maple top with Seymour Duncan pickups...it's mint... got it cheap too

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

MikmaqWarrior said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shooting my Backflip by @lbojoe for the past couple of days.
> It's not only gorgeous... it's also really comfortable... and the wide fork tips (overall outside) provide an anchor that is in about the same position as when I shoot my Scouts, which makes it naturally accurate for me (the scout is what I hunt with the most).
> It's a lot of fun to shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What's the material?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maple
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the finish.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...I agree...the finish is pretty awesome...like glass
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap man that is absolutely beautiful. The Finish is so high in quality it reminds me of a really nice Les Paul or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah..Joe is the finish master...I love his work...this shooter smells like a peice of antique furniture...I catch myself smelling it between shots..lol
> I just bought a nice little Les Paul....An Epiphone...still a gorgeous guitar...AAA figured Maple top with Seymour Duncan pickups...it's mint... got it cheap too
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I had a Les Paul back in the day. I never got very good and ended up trading it for a really nice analog synth and some other equipment. It was just an ebony. Knowing what I know now I would have gotten an Epiphone with a Sunburst finish. Or actually I would probably have gotten an SG. The Les Paul is a wonderful guitar but I felt like I'd been rowing on a slave ship after a few hours of wearing one.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

inconvenience said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shooting my Backflip by @lbojoe for the past couple of days.
> It's not only gorgeous... it's also really comfortable... and the wide fork tips (overall outside) provide an anchor that is in about the same position as when I shoot my Scouts, which makes it naturally accurate for me (the scout is what I hunt with the most).
> It's a lot of fun to shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What's the material?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maple
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the finish.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...I agree...the finish is pretty awesome...like glass
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap man that is absolutely beautiful. The Finish is so high in quality it reminds me of a really nice Les Paul or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah..Joe is the finish master...I love his work...this shooter smells like a peice of antique furniture...I catch myself smelling it between shots..lol
> I just bought a nice little Les Paul....An Epiphone...still a gorgeous guitar...AAA figured Maple top with Seymour Duncan pickups...it's mint... got it cheap too
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a Les Paul back in the day. I never got very good and ended up trading it for a really nice analog synth and some other equipment. It was just an ebony. Knowing what I know now I would have gotten an Epiphone with a Sunburst finish. Or actually I would probably have gotten an SG. The Les Paul is a wonderful guitar but I felt like I'd been rowing on a slave ship after a few hours of wearing one.
Click to expand...

Yeah...they have some weight lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

This came in last night, been enjoying it with a Simple Shot 1632 bandset and .177 BB's.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles

SlingNerd said:


> This came in last night, been enjoying it with a Simple Shot 1632 bandset and .177 BB's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Nice. This thing is quite hard to wrap and tuck, it's so small.


----------



## inconvenience

tastetickles said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> This came in last night, been enjoying it with a Simple Shot 1632 bandset and .177 BB's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. This thing is quite hard to wrap and tuck, it's so small.
Click to expand...

Hard to wrap and tuck? Do you mean flats in TTF config?


----------



## tastetickles

inconvenience said:


> tastetickles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> This came in last night, been enjoying it with a Simple Shot 1632 bandset and .177 BB's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. This thing is quite hard to wrap and tuck, it's so small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to wrap and tuck? Do you mean flats in TTF config?
Click to expand...

Ya. Especially the last part when tucking it under.


----------



## inconvenience

Yeah I shoot Ott but I did experiment with TTF on the Uniphoxx and the groove wasn't ideal. I have found this problem on a lot of universal fork slingshots.

I had to use a more narrow tie than I would normally use and I wrapped it so that the early wraps created a gap the later wraps would fall into.


----------



## mattwalt

SN - white one looks ace!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. For the money it seems like a really nice slingshot, shoots really well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

SlingNerd said:


> This came in last night, been enjoying it with a Simple Shot 1632 bandset and .177 BB's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sweet... I'm loving 1632. Fun stuff! I followed AeM's recommendation of 6" singles with a 1" loop and it's awesome for .177s, especially if you have a Chinese frame or similar, for quick swapping tubes. Full looped 1632 is good for 3/8" plinking in my experience.


----------



## tastetickles

Must be the wasp fever.


----------



## Cjw

Shot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho




----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting this beautiful Mule that I acquired in a trade last year - almost to the day. 
I stumbled on it this evening...it was at the very back of my shooter drawer, tucked in behind a t-shirt that I use to buff them back to a shine. I had forgotten that I even had it. It was never ever banded up...until tonight...not sure why.

Well, all I have to say is the Mule design is amazing. I can't seem to miss with this shooter. I know many people say that the frame doesn't affect accuracy, but I don't know if that is entirely true.

This was made by a guy from SSC...user named docer. I traded one of my Natty's for it...a guitar inspired roasted maple curvy shaped fork that I made last year around Xmas.
I'm trying to track him down, actually. He does great work and I'd like to acquire another one of his builds.

Anyways.. it's an oak core with curly maple scales...and a blast to shoot!
(Banded with 3/4 straight cut SSblack and Supersure pouch)






























Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm shooting this beautiful Mule that I acquired in a trade last year - almost to the day.
> I stumbled on it this evening...it was at the very back of my shooter drawer, tucked in behind a t-shirt that I use to buff them back to a shine. I had forgotten that I even had it. It was never ever banded up...until tonight...not sure why.
> 
> Well, all I have to say is the Mule design is amazing. I can't seem to miss with this shooter. I know many people say that the frame doesn't affect accuracy, but I don't know if that is entirely true.
> 
> This was made by a guy from SSC...user named docer. I traded one of my Natty's for it...a guitar inspired roasted maple curvy shaped fork that I made last year around Xmas.
> I'm trying to track him down, actually. He does great work and I'd like to acquire another one of his builds.
> 
> Anyways.. it's an oak core with curly maple scales...and a blast to shoot!
> (Banded with 3/4 straight cut SSblack and Supersure pouch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


That is one sharp looking mule, very finely finished. Bet it feels great in the hand


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

raventree78 said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this beautiful Mule that I acquired in a trade last year - almost to the day.
> I stumbled on it this evening...it was at the very back of my shooter drawer, tucked in behind a t-shirt that I use to buff them back to a shine. I had forgotten that I even had it. It was never ever banded up...until tonight...not sure why.
> 
> Well, all I have to say is the Mule design is amazing. I can't seem to miss with this shooter. I know many people say that the frame doesn't affect accuracy, but I don't know if that is entirely true.
> 
> This was made by a guy from SSC...user named docer. I traded one of my Natty's for it...a guitar inspired roasted maple curvy shaped fork that I made last year around Xmas.
> I'm trying to track him down, actually. He does great work and I'd like to acquire another one of his builds.
> 
> Anyways.. it's an oak core with curly maple scales...and a blast to shoot!
> (Banded with 3/4 straight cut SSblack and Supersure pouch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sharp looking mule, very finely finished. Bet it feels great in the hand
Click to expand...

I prefer a more compact frame actually...maybe that was why I didn't band it up when I got it...but once I started shooting it tonight, it just felt right...very comfortable...I wish it had a lanyard...I was thinking of a wrap on the handle but I don't want to cover up the wood...or make it any thicker..

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

MikmaqWarrior said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this beautiful Mule that I acquired in a trade last year - almost to the day.
> I stumbled on it this evening...it was at the very back of my shooter drawer, tucked in behind a t-shirt that I use to buff them back to a shine. I had forgotten that I even had it. It was never ever banded up...until tonight...not sure why.
> 
> Well, all I have to say is the Mule design is amazing. I can't seem to miss with this shooter. I know many people say that the frame doesn't affect accuracy, but I don't know if that is entirely true.
> 
> This was made by a guy from SSC...user named docer. I traded one of my Natty's for it...a guitar inspired roasted maple curvy shaped fork that I made last year around Xmas.
> I'm trying to track him down, actually. He does great work and I'd like to acquire another one of his builds.
> 
> Anyways.. it's an oak core with curly maple scales...and a blast to shoot!
> (Banded with 3/4 straight cut SSblack and Supersure pouch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sharp looking mule, very finely finished. Bet it feels great in the hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer a more compact frame actually...maybe that was why I didn't band it up when I got it...but once I started shooting it tonight, it just felt right...very comfortable...I wish it had a lanyard...I was thinking of a wrap on the handle but I don't want to cover up the wood...or make it any thicker..
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I could make you some lanyards but I'm not sure how you would attach one to your mule, short of drilling a hole through it.


----------



## Can-Killa

MikmaqWarrior said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this beautiful Mule that I acquired in a trade last year - almost to the day.
> I stumbled on it this evening...it was at the very back of my shooter drawer, tucked in behind a t-shirt that I use to buff them back to a shine. I had forgotten that I even had it. It was never ever banded up...until tonight...not sure why.
> 
> Well, all I have to say is the Mule design is amazing. I can't seem to miss with this shooter. I know many people say that the frame doesn't affect accuracy, but I don't know if that is entirely true.
> 
> This was made by a guy from SSC...user named docer. I traded one of my Natty's for it...a guitar inspired roasted maple curvy shaped fork that I made last year around Xmas.
> I'm trying to track him down, actually. He does great work and I'd like to acquire another one of his builds.
> 
> Anyways.. it's an oak core with curly maple scales...and a blast to shoot!
> (Banded with 3/4 straight cut SSblack and Supersure pouch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sharp looking mule, very finely finished. Bet it feels great in the hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer a more compact frame actually...maybe that was why I didn't band it up when I got it...but once I started shooting it tonight, it just felt right...very comfortable...I wish it had a lanyard...I was thinking of a wrap on the handle but I don't want to cover up the wood...or make it any thicker..
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's a beautiful piece. Making one soon to try it out. One of the best mules I've seen. If I like the shape and feel I'll need to find someone that can make me a gem like that!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Can-Killa said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this beautiful Mule that I acquired in a trade last year - almost to the day.
> I stumbled on it this evening...it was at the very back of my shooter drawer, tucked in behind a t-shirt that I use to buff them back to a shine. I had forgotten that I even had it. It was never ever banded up...until tonight...not sure why.
> 
> Well, all I have to say is the Mule design is amazing. I can't seem to miss with this shooter. I know many people say that the frame doesn't affect accuracy, but I don't know if that is entirely true.
> 
> This was made by a guy from SSC...user named docer. I traded one of my Natty's for it...a guitar inspired roasted maple curvy shaped fork that I made last year around Xmas.
> I'm trying to track him down, actually. He does great work and I'd like to acquire another one of his builds.
> 
> Anyways.. it's an oak core with curly maple scales...and a blast to shoot!
> (Banded with 3/4 straight cut SSblack and Supersure pouch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sharp looking mule, very finely finished. Bet it feels great in the hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer a more compact frame actually...maybe that was why I didn't band it up when I got it...but once I started shooting it tonight, it just felt right...very comfortable...I wish it had a lanyard...I was thinking of a wrap on the handle but I don't want to cover up the wood...or make it any thicker..
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a beautiful piece. Making one soon to try it out. One of the best mules I've seen. If I like the shape and feel I'll need to find someone that can make me a gem like that!
Click to expand...

If you can track down docer, then he'd be the guy to ask...but, there are lots of great builders that can make beautiful shooters on here, and I'm sure one of them would help you with acquiring a nice mule. 
If you do end up chatting with a guy going by the user name docer, tell him to message me please 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

raventree78 said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this beautiful Mule that I acquired in a trade last year - almost to the day.
> I stumbled on it this evening...it was at the very back of my shooter drawer, tucked in behind a t-shirt that I use to buff them back to a shine. I had forgotten that I even had it. It was never ever banded up...until tonight...not sure why.
> 
> Well, all I have to say is the Mule design is amazing. I can't seem to miss with this shooter. I know many people say that the frame doesn't affect accuracy, but I don't know if that is entirely true.
> 
> This was made by a guy from SSC...user named docer. I traded one of my Natty's for it...a guitar inspired roasted maple curvy shaped fork that I made last year around Xmas.
> I'm trying to track him down, actually. He does great work and I'd like to acquire another one of his builds.
> 
> Anyways.. it's an oak core with curly maple scales...and a blast to shoot!
> (Banded with 3/4 straight cut SSblack and Supersure pouch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sharp looking mule, very finely finished. Bet it feels great in the hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer a more compact frame actually...maybe that was why I didn't band it up when I got it...but once I started shooting it tonight, it just felt right...very comfortable...I wish it had a lanyard...I was thinking of a wrap on the handle but I don't want to cover up the wood...or make it any thicker..
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could make you some lanyards but I'm not sure how you would attach one to your mule, short of drilling a hole through it.
Click to expand...

I don't think I want to drill a lanyard hole...as much as I want a lanyard on it, I think it would ruin it. 
What style lanyards do you make? I may want a few for some of my other shooters..

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

MikmaqWarrior said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this beautiful Mule that I acquired in a trade last year - almost to the day.
> I stumbled on it this evening...it was at the very back of my shooter drawer, tucked in behind a t-shirt that I use to buff them back to a shine. I had forgotten that I even had it. It was never ever banded up...until tonight...not sure why.
> 
> Well, all I have to say is the Mule design is amazing. I can't seem to miss with this shooter. I know many people say that the frame doesn't affect accuracy, but I don't know if that is entirely true.
> 
> This was made by a guy from SSC...user named docer. I traded one of my Natty's for it...a guitar inspired roasted maple curvy shaped fork that I made last year around Xmas.
> I'm trying to track him down, actually. He does great work and I'd like to acquire another one of his builds.
> 
> Anyways.. it's an oak core with curly maple scales...and a blast to shoot!
> (Banded with 3/4 straight cut SSblack and Supersure pouch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sharp looking mule, very finely finished. Bet it feels great in the hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer a more compact frame actually...maybe that was why I didn't band it up when I got it...but once I started shooting it tonight, it just felt right...very comfortable...I wish it had a lanyard...I was thinking of a wrap on the handle but I don't want to cover up the wood...or make it any thicker..
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could make you some lanyards but I'm not sure how you would attach one to your mule, short of drilling a hole through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I want to drill a lanyard hole...as much as I want a lanyard on it, I think it would ruin it.
> What style lanyards do you make? I may want a few for some of my other shooters..
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapat
Click to expand...

Here are a couple pictures of the lanyard types I make. All three can be made in one or two colors. Also they come with cord locks.


----------



## Ibojoe

That's a beauty Len! Would look awesome with one of Raventrees fine lanyards on it. Drill baby drill!


----------



## ShootnCoastie

MikmaqWarrior said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this beautiful Mule that I acquired in a trade last year - almost to the day.
> I stumbled on it this evening...it was at the very back of my shooter drawer, tucked in behind a t-shirt that I use to buff them back to a shine. I had forgotten that I even had it. It was never ever banded up...until tonight...not sure why.
> 
> Well, all I have to say is the Mule design is amazing. I can't seem to miss with this shooter. I know many people say that the frame doesn't affect accuracy, but I don't know if that is entirely true.
> 
> This was made by a guy from SSC...user named docer. I traded one of my Natty's for it...a guitar inspired roasted maple curvy shaped fork that I made last year around Xmas.
> I'm trying to track him down, actually. He does great work and I'd like to acquire another one of his builds.
> 
> Anyways.. it's an oak core with curly maple scales...and a blast to shoot!
> (Banded with 3/4 straight cut SSblack and Supersure pouch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sharp looking mule, very finely finished. Bet it feels great in the hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer a more compact frame actually...maybe that was why I didn't band it up when I got it...but once I started shooting it tonight, it just felt right...very comfortable...I wish it had a lanyard...I was thinking of a wrap on the handle but I don't want to cover up the wood...or make it any thicker..
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Miqmak,

Scroll to post #49, it's alternative to adding a lanyard to a Mule without drilling a hole.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41838-why-should-i-use-a-lanyard-said-defiantly/page-3


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> That's a beauty Len! Would look awesome with one of Raventrees fine lanyards on it. Drill baby drill!


Thanks Joe...I'm thinking the same..not much room to drill though...those carbon fiber pins may be in the way...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

ShootnCoastie said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this beautiful Mule that I acquired in a trade last year - almost to the day.
> I stumbled on it this evening...it was at the very back of my shooter drawer, tucked in behind a t-shirt that I use to buff them back to a shine. I had forgotten that I even had it. It was never ever banded up...until tonight...not sure why.
> 
> Well, all I have to say is the Mule design is amazing. I can't seem to miss with this shooter. I know many people say that the frame doesn't affect accuracy, but I don't know if that is entirely true.
> 
> This was made by a guy from SSC...user named docer. I traded one of my Natty's for it...a guitar inspired roasted maple curvy shaped fork that I made last year around Xmas.
> I'm trying to track him down, actually. He does great work and I'd like to acquire another one of his builds.
> 
> Anyways.. it's an oak core with curly maple scales...and a blast to shoot!
> (Banded with 3/4 straight cut SSblack and Supersure pouch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sharp looking mule, very finely finished. Bet it feels great in the hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer a more compact frame actually...maybe that was why I didn't band it up when I got it...but once I started shooting it tonight, it just felt right...very comfortable...I wish it had a lanyard...I was thinking of a wrap on the handle but I don't want to cover up the wood...or make it any thicker..
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miqmak,
> 
> Scroll to post #49, it's alternative to adding a lanyard to a Mule without drilling a hole.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41838-why-should-i-use-a-lanyard-said-defiantly/page-3
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Finally got to shoot my 2 dollar PFS today. I did fine with it. A little twist and tweak and no frame hits at all. Now I have to dial in my accuracy with it.


----------



## mostho

In these day's I'm using this little fellow that can withstand any setup and abuse.

Not finished and rough but rugged and comfortable. Going to targeting and today I'm very happy with it. Hitted already bottle caps from 10m...


----------



## pirateking

couple of old jalopies with new engines... and a bit of ammo. :yeahright:

fyi: marble bag blue tops are great for pull thru; re-cuffing shorter at the pouch [where tapers mostly break] can be done on the frame quickly with a multi tool.

And wow, mostho, I like that too.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting my tried, tested, and true, Scout black widow, tonight. I've bagged more game with this shooter than i have with all my other shooters combined.

It's not as sexy as my customs and natty's, but it sure is a great frame that gets the job done - the one that I just can't leave alone 









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mostho

pirateking said:


> couple of old jalopies with new engines... and a bit of ammo. :yeahright:
> 
> fyi: marble bag blue tops are great for pull thru; re-cuffing shorter at the pouch [where tapers mostly break] can be done on the frame quickly with a multi tool.
> 
> And wow, mostho, I like that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 old jal.jpg


Thanks!

I like a lot also your compact ones! Wondering to make my self one too soon!


----------



## steveewonders

Here's what i did today. 20 meters, cateye marbles.





  








20180111 143014




__
steveewonders


__
Jan 11, 2018












  








20180111 143031




__
steveewonders


__
Jan 11, 2018


__
1


----------



## raventree78

Had my Delta Wing out today


----------



## mostho

Undecided which one today, if TTF and OTT. So I took with me both. Let's see.

from left to right the stunning Cernunnos from @theCore, right there the compact and reliable TopShot


----------



## Jolly Roger

mostho said:


> Undecided which one today, if TTF and OTT. So I took with me both. Let's see.
> 
> from left to right the stunning Cernunnos from @theCore, right there the compact and reliable TopShot


tells us about the Cumunnos band attachment. Where can we get them?


----------



## MIsling

Pvc lizard with binding posts.
















Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles

MIsling said:


> Pvc lizard with binding posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


How did u attach the band here? Put a hole in the bands?


----------



## MIsling

Yep, YSYEO came up with this attachment, he has a video about it here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40680-binding-post-band-attachment/


----------



## Cjw

Shot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

still practicing *frameless* shooting,red bamds 20 inches and grey bamds 24 ainches. getting better,lol.


----------



## skarrd

Ooops,should have mentioned I am shooting indoors with 1/4 in shot,cause its butt freezing cold outside.when outdoors I cut those band lengths in half.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

A little bit of a warm spurt today, but that will be gone in a couple of hours. Taking my Torque out today along with his new buddy in hunter orange. One setup for right and the other setup for left hand hold.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pirateking

Hey 'shootncoastie', do you shoot those sideways? do you twist your pouch? tks.


----------



## 3danman

ShootnCoastie said:


> A little bit of a warm spurt today, but that will be gone in a couple of hours. Taking my Torque out today along with his new buddy in hunter orange. One setup for right and the other setup for left hand hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TORQUES.jpg


Do you practice ambidextrous shooting? Also how do you like TTF tubes on the torque?


----------



## ShootnCoastie

pirateking said:


> Hey 'shootncoastie', do you shoot those sideways? do you twist your pouch? tks.


No, no twist or tweak. I side hold and pull straight back to the corner of my mouth.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

3danman said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of a warm spurt today, but that will be gone in a couple of hours. Taking my Torque out today along with his new buddy in hunter orange. One setup for right and the other setup for left hand hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TORQUES.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Do you practice ambidextrous shooting? Also how do you like TTF tubes on the torque?
Click to expand...

Yes, if the slingshot I'm using allows ambidextrous shooting, I'll switch hands or if I have doubles like above, I'll bring both. I have Scouts, Axioms, SPS's which allow me to do just that.

I've been shooting single tubes for a little now. It's easy on the arms and fun for target and plinking. The Torques above are set with Dankung 1842 and amber Dankung Premium 2040 with Theraband yellow tube protectors. I have them at a 5 inch active for a 25 inch draw for a 5X. Less then that and they are kind of lobbing 3/8 steel I shoot. They zip 1/4 steel pretty good at the 5X stretch factor.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting a "blue-eyed" Ally Axiom with natural rubber that smells really bad but draws and releases sweetly... matched with a homemade supple and strong nubuck pouch.


----------



## Ukprelude

Those blue plugs look awsome 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho

Jolly Roger said:


> mostho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Undecided which one today, if TTF and OTT. So I took with me both. Let's see.
> 
> from left to right the stunning Cernunnos from @theCore, right there the compact and reliable TopShot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tells us about the Cumunnos band attachment. Where can we get them?
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply JR.

Well these band attachment are made only for these slingshot made by Stefan


----------



## mostho

I love orange color... even for bands. Still going for both ways, OTT and TTF with these two great edcs


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. Alley cat and Performance Catapults EPS.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pirateking

Cold & wet. Time for "ol' #1".


----------



## AaronMB

I've been shooting this little beauty this week; paper micarta and wenge, shooting 1/2" steel, 1" TBG, temporary lanyard via girth/cow hitch.









Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Black Walnut natty finished to 400 grit with 3 coats of BLO, might polyurathane it tonight if I'm up to it. I'm running 3/4" straight cuts of Simple Shot latex tourniquets, throwing 3/8" steels & 5/8" marbles.

I call em' Wally, and he's a heck of a fork. 










Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa

BushpotChef said:


> Black Walnut natty finished to 400 grit with 3 coats of BLO, might polyurathane it tonight if I'm up to it. I'm running 3/4" straight cuts of Simple Shot latex tourniquets, throwing 3/8" steels & 5/8" marbles.
> 
> I call em' Wally, and he's a heck of a fork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Good looking grain! Those SS latex tourniquets are awesome and we're on killer sale a bit ago.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Can-Killa said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Walnut natty finished to 400 grit with 3 coats of BLO, might polyurathane it tonight if I'm up to it. I'm running 3/4" straight cuts of Simple Shot latex tourniquets, throwing 3/8" steels & 5/8" marbles.
> 
> I call em' Wally, and he's a heck of a fork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking grain! Those SS latex tourniquets are awesome and we're on killer sale a bit ago.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you very much! & yes sir they do always have me coming back, very verstatile 'general purpose' elastic.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

BushpotChef said:


> Black Walnut natty finished to 400 grit with 3 coats of BLO, might polyurathane it tonight if I'm up to it. I'm running 3/4" straight cuts of Simple Shot latex tourniquets, throwing 3/8" steels & 5/8" marbles.
> I call em' Wally, and he's a heck of a fork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


 That's one sweet natty right there! I like wally


----------



## AaronMB

BushpotChef: Wally sure looks good in Black Walnut. That sure is a handsome piece of wood! Nicely done.


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today. Finally wrapped my head around aiming the Occularis style slingshots


----------



## Cjw

Shot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NZ_Looper

Got this in the mail on friday but only had time to set it up and send some 9.5mm steel ball down range today..


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

NZ_Looper said:


> Got this in the mail on friday but only had time to set it up and send some 9.5mm steel ball down range today..


That cross hatched grip is butter - very nice!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Having a wicked time with this little pocket shooter natty I whipped up. Standard 3 coats of BLO and sanded to 400 grit.

Also pretty happy with my first pouches of any quality. I made them from an old wallet and I would say there are just about identical to Simple Shot standard pouches.

Still have to poly coat the frame, but other than that I'm pretty happy. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> Having a wicked time with this little pocket shooter natty I whipped up. Standard 3 coats of BLO and sanded to 400 grit.
> 
> Also pretty happy with my first pouches of any quality. I made them from an old wallet and I would say there are just about identical to Simple Shot standard pouches.
> 
> Still have to poly coat the frame, but other than that I'm pretty happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


that is wicked looking,what type of wood is that?


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a wicked time with this little pocket shooter natty I whipped up. Standard 3 coats of BLO and sanded to 400 grit.
> 
> Also pretty happy with my first pouches of any quality. I made them from an old wallet and I would say there are just about identical to Simple Shot standard pouches.
> 
> Still have to poly coat the frame, but other than that I'm pretty happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> that is wicked looking,what type of wood is that?
Click to expand...

Thank you! It's actually for sale over in 'Homemade Slingshots'. It's made of Black Walnut.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho

I'm always undecided.
Until further notice these will be my SSOTD.

Please notice another stunning piece from Stefan The Core and the best Chinese Slingshot IMO>


----------



## Cjw

Shot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

Back on the Scout... wrapped it with a bit of camo bandage for fun...


----------



## Ukprelude

urbanshooter said:


> Back on the Scout... wrapped it with a bit of camo bandage for fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS Scout.jpg


Everything looks cooler in camo mate 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Ukprelude said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the Scout... wrapped it with a bit of camo bandage for fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS Scout.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks cooler in camo mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Amen to that, @UKprelude.


----------



## urbanshooter

Ukprelude said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the Scout... wrapped it with a bit of camo bandage for fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS Scout.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks cooler in camo mate
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You're absolutely right!!!


----------



## Ibojoe

That's a nice wrap job that scout!


----------



## mostho

Any day im still undecided

Powerful setups today


----------



## MIsling

Shot these two today.








And some pics out of the basement gloom.
















Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

mostho said:


> Any day im still undecided
> Powerful setups today


That's a couple of solid looking shooters right there!!


----------



## Ibojoe

MIsling said:


> Shot these two today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pics out of the basement gloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


man those are a nice pair!


----------



## Cjw

Ibojoe said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot these two today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pics out of the basement gloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> man those are a nice pair!
Click to expand...

 Said that a bunch of times but never about slingshots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. I have to say it's the most comfortable shooting Slingshot I've shot In a long time. Dan sent it with two band sets and two sets of plugs. Was accurate for me first shot. Can't thank you enough Dan.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot these two today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pics out of the basement gloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> man those are a nice pair!
Click to expand...

I'm gonna leave that one alone LOL

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot my credit card shooter today. Used 5/16 ammo. It was a lot of fun  You would be surprised at how comfortable this little shooter is, I bet I was out there for an hour or more. Also it is just as accurate as my full size frames. Definitely a solid investment


----------



## BushpotChef

raventree78 said:


> Shot my credit card shooter today. Used 5/16 ammo. It was a lot of fun  You would be surprised at how comfortable this little shooter is, I bet I was out there for an hour or more. Also it is just as accurate as my full size frames. Definitely a solid investment


That's really cool is this a frame you made yourself or a production one?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

I did not make it, as I remember I bought it from Truthornothing here on the forum. I forget what it is made from but there is no noticeable flex or anything in it. He offered it in a few colors.


----------



## skarrd

these are what I was shooting earlier today,when it was sorta warm, with 3/8s and marbles


----------



## BushpotChef

Threw some Linatex 3/4" straight cuts on my pocket hunter to go for a stroll tomorrow morning. It's my recently posted shou Sugi ban finished black walnut fork. Cut a few cans to get reacquainted with the different draw characteristics of the thicker elastic.

The squirrels and rabbits better hope they have their wits about them! 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Insomnia won the night again. On the plus side I put some pretty aggressive tapers (3/4"-1/8") on my BB shooter. Pretty sweet little paper & can shredder. Here's 15 shots in a 1" group from 22' away. It's going through pop cans like a joke too, which is plenty of fun.























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa

BushpotChef said:


> Insomnia won the night again. On the plus side I put some pretty aggressive tapers (3/4"-1/8") on my BB shooter. Pretty sweet little paper & can shredder. Here's 15 shots in a 1" group from 22' away. It's going through pop cans like a joke too, which is plenty of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


The hand slap has got to be wicked!?!

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Can-Killa said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insomnia won the night again. On the plus side I put some pretty aggressive tapers (3/4"-1/8") on my BB shooter. Pretty sweet little paper & can shredder. Here's 15 shots in a 1" group from 22' away. It's going through pop cans like a joke too, which is plenty of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The hand slap has got to be wicked!?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not sure if it's because the pouch, ties & elastic are all very light, but there isn't any hand slap at all. Still trying to figure out why, alongside why my accuracy sky rockets with tiny ammo setups. Just bought 250 6mm steels for $8 on Wish. 
Should be really nice little pocket slugs for the house sparrows come spring! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Lizard pfs for today.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pirateking

Q&D flip for the a few days inside & out. Tape over elastic = tip protectors not needed yet; ugly. Shoots WOW at 3m. Blah at 7. Need .43g ammo. [Biodegradable of course] But I can hit stuff; frugal ain't so dumb.

Anyone know where can I get some more little red tubing? Tks.


----------



## JTslinger

Shot these three beauties today. All Lee Silva masterpieces. The Pickle Otter, the Ring Raven, and the Otter Maxim gen I.


----------



## Ibojoe

Love those! Especially the "Otter Maxim" what a great design!!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting this little Chinese birch shooter that I received from Fred45...It was a bare frame..just rough sanded..and no lanyard hole....so a couple of days ago I decided to drill a lanyard hole and sand it to 600g..and I put a few coats of BLO on it and buffed it with some BLO/beeswax.

Banded with 3/4" straight cut .30 latex...with 3/8 steel..

It shoots really well for a cheap, made in China, frame...and I think it turned out nicely..
















Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting my trusty (and favorite) Scout today - getting practiced up for hunting. We've been seeing more mild weather lately, so I should be getting out more often.

There's just something about the Scout (especially this one) that gives me confidence. Maybe it's all of the hunting success I've had with it. I've bagged more game with this one than with all my others combined.









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Shooting my trusty (and favorite) Scout today - getting practiced up for hunting. We've been seeing more mild weather lately, so I should be getting out more often.
> 
> There's just something about the Scout (especially this one) that gives me confidence. Maybe it's all of the hunting success I've had with it. I've bagged more game with this one than with all my others combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Those red flip clips are awesome,too bad simple shot doesn't make them anymore, only black.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Can-Killa said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my trusty (and favorite) Scout today - getting practiced up for hunting. We've been seeing more mild weather lately, so I should be getting out more often.
> 
> There's just something about the Scout (especially this one) that gives me confidence. Maybe it's all of the hunting success I've had with it. I've bagged more game with this one than with all my others combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Those red flip clips are awesome,too bad simple shot doesn't make them anymore, only black.
Click to expand...

Really? That is too bad...this one came with black ones...I bought it used from a member...but when I ordered my all black scout I bought these red ones...the all black looks great with black clips...
I wish they make metal ones though...brass would look awesome on black

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Scouts are great slingshots. Flip clips make it easy to fine tune your band set length.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShootnCoastie

I had to see what all the fuss was about. I just got these in today.

The Wasp is a nice comfortable shooter. I have to get it dialed in, my first five shots were five near misses on a 3mm GZK target.

I'm going to band up the red Wasp over the top and give it a run. Gotta hurry, cold is rushing in and sun is going down.


----------



## Ibojoe

I had the privilege of shooting a piece of history today. A Flatband pocket shooter set up with gum rubber and a double cup pouch. Shoots great Gary!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Shooting the R10 today.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

ShootnCoastie said:


> I had to see what all the fuss was about. I just got these in today.
> 
> The Wasp is a nice comfortable shooter. I have to get it dialed in, my first five shots were five near misses on a 3mm GZK target.
> 
> I'm going to band up the red Wasp over the top and give it a run. Gotta hurry, cold is rushing in and sun is going down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180206_155104.jpg


Where did you order from?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie

MikmaqWarrior said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to see what all the fuss was about. I just got these in today.
> 
> The Wasp is a nice comfortable shooter. I have to get it dialed in, my first five shots were five near misses on a 3mm GZK target.
> 
> I'm going to band up the red Wasp over the top and give it a run. Gotta hurry, cold is rushing in and sun is going down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180206_155104.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you order from?
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk


----------



## nike

Very GOOD :violin:


----------



## Can-Killa

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Shooting the R10 today.


That is a beautiful slingshot, to bad I can't shoot ttf to save my life!

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

I've always shot OTT better. Maybe because that's how I learned as a kid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luck over skill

Shooting this in the morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Banded up the MS Hunter...


----------



## kevmar

Iv'e been shooting my Scout,

it is without doubt the frame I happen to be most accurate with.


----------



## pirateking

some things different...


----------



## Ibojoe

pirateking said:


> some things different...


That's a nice set up buddy!!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

kevmar said:


> Iv'e been shooting my Scout,
> it is without doubt the frame I happen to be most accurate with.


My favorite frame too...Ive wanted a wooden one for some time now...gonna have to make one 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


:drool:

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting my all black Scout today.

I usually band this one with Simple Shot Black (cause it looks so bad-ass...lol) but, she's working pretty well with 40 latex...

7/8"-5/8" taper @ 8" shoots 3/8 steel incredibly fast...and handles 10mm lead just as well.
I'm saving the last of my 40 latex for hunting...it shoots so smoothly..and hits so hard..I wish you could still buy it...from what I've seen, the 1mm GZK is supposed to be similar, so I might order some..









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Ripping cans with a nice frame I got in a trade with @Jolly Roger ; 'The Big Iron.'
I quite like it and plan on making some scales for it at some point.

Thanks again JR! 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Nice added touch with the paracord Chef. I hope this frame shoots as well for you as it does for me. I've been busy sanding and polishing edges so I can get a batch of them powder coated.

Anyone else want one? Let me know and I'll get one out to you for trade or $$. I've been gun blueing several of the steel frames and they look like they will turn out looking great.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting my Dead Ringer today...
this one use to get neglected due to it's small size...I used to have an issue with finding a proper anchor point with it, but now I don't seem to have that issue. I think it's because I was relying on my scouts so much before. This winter I spent more time on other frames and now I can adjust to different sizes faster...after only a couple of shots.
At one point I was planning to sell this shooter...glad I didn't...it's really fun to shoot and fits in any pocket!









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## GCJ77

I have carried and shot my dead ringer so much that the logo has worn completely off and there is nothing left but a little silver dot.


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Shooting this in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Love that Paracord wrap! Nice job buddy


----------



## BushpotChef

This.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting my Ocularis Axiom Champ today.

This is quickly becoming my new favorite hunter. I feel guilty because it feels like I'm cheating on my Scout. :/

It's not quite as comfy to hold compared to the scout because it is a much smaller frame with no palm swell but, that makes it pocketable and, I seem to be more accurate with it. I'm getting used to the smaller size the more I shoot it...plus, a no tool band change is a bonus.

I think "the talk" may be required in the near future. My Scouts may have to join a support group :/









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkullT

Simple is best in my book -The Dankung Otter (I don't think Dankung make them anymore)

1842 tubes-9mm lead-long pull style...fast with a nice flat trajectory, it does it all...plinking and hunting...


----------



## crypter27

Ibojoe said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Paracord wrap! Nice job buddy
Click to expand...

*It's got style!*


----------



## SkullT

crypter27 said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Paracord wrap! Nice job buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's got style!*
Click to expand...

... i must be getting old...


----------



## MIsling

I still can't hit much, but I didn't hurt myself!









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Been shooting this...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Michael71 said:


> Been shooting this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CF625E91-63B9-4690-AB5C-036F4168C4D1.jpeg


Man that looks like it's a comfy frame!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CF625E91-63B9-4690-AB5C-036F4168C4D1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Man that looks like it's a comfy frame!!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Uh, what do you mean "looks like"? I think auto correct must've goofed for you... :rofl:


----------



## plum3s

I shoot with this in the morning









sent from my phone using my fingers


----------



## Michael71

Really enjoying this frame..


----------



## Michael71

Really enjoying this frame..







I'm going to try it with bands next.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CF625E91-63B9-4690-AB5C-036F4168C4D1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Man that looks like it's a comfy frame!!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, what do you mean "looks like"? I think auto correct must've goofed for you... :rofl:
Click to expand...

You'll have to send it to me so I can know how it feels 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CF625E91-63B9-4690-AB5C-036F4168C4D1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Man that looks like it's a comfy frame!!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, what do you mean "looks like"? I think auto correct must've goofed for you... :rofl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll have to send it to me so I can know how it feels
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry, I like it too much


----------



## Michael71

Really enjoy shooting this frame..


----------



## Ibojoe

Finally built one out of walnut. Got to shoot it a bit before it shipped out


----------



## Luck over skill

Ibojoe said:


> Finally built one out of walnut. Got to shoot it a bit before it shipped out


Wow that is really nice, I like that a lot


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally built one out of walnut. Got to shoot it a bit before it shipped out
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is really nice, I like that a lot
Click to expand...

 I'll see what I can do buddy


----------



## raventree78

Shot my double Topshots today, man they shoot nice


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Finally built one out of walnut. Got to shoot it a bit before it shipped out


That looks delicious...like chocolate!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting this one all day today....









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Shooting this one all day today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


That is one sweet looking slingshot  could you tell me a little about it? Thanks.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

raventree78 said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one all day today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sweet looking slingshot  could you tell me a little about it? Thanks.
Click to expand...

BarkyBow made me this one. It has lemonwood scales with brass core and pins...it's a dream to shoot...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

That's a gorgeous frame right there buddy!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Got some red Precise bands from Dankung today so I'm trying them out on the Scout!


----------



## andypandy1

Ibojoe said:


> Finally built one out of walnut. Got to shoot it a bit before it shipped out


 wow that top shot is best is beatiful nice job


----------



## skarrd

shooting one of my *creations* today,an experiment that turned out a 1000times better than I expected,lol. started life out as the wrist brace off a daisy SS,bent the ends where the arm brace went,pushed the yellow tubes down the frames and added 1 inch TBG bands.didn't really think it would work,but turns out it is one of my most accurate,easy shooting pieces.from 3/8's to marbles.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I decided to band up this oak natty that I made a couple of years ago. I shaped it to be used upright if held (and banded) one way...and gansta hold if reverse banded..

I also shaped it so it would be a straight wrist shooter when banded for gangsta hold. This makes it really comfortable and therefore very accurate to shoot...as you can see in the pic, my arm and wrist are completely straight..

It works better than I initially thought. I only wish I added a lanyard hole. May still add one, actually.












































Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> 0220180938-00.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0220180940-00.jpg shooting one of my *creations* today,an experiment that turned out a 1000times better than I expected,lol. started life out as the wrist brace off a daisy SS,bent the ends where the arm brace went,pushed the yellow tubes down the frames and added 1 inch TBG bands.didn't really think it would work,but turns out it is one of my most accurate,easy shooting pieces.from 3/8's to marbles.


Hey that is smart thinking, looks cool and shoots straight what more can you ask from a slingshot?


----------



## raventree78

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I decided to band up this oak natty that I made a couple of years ago. I shaped it to be used upright if held (and banded) one way...and gansta hold if reverse banded..
> 
> I also shaped it so it would be a straight wrist shooter when banded for gangsta hold. This makes it really comfortable and therefore very accurate to shoot...as you can see in the pic, my arm and wrist are completely straight..
> 
> It works better than I initially thought. I only wish I added a lanyard hole. May still add one, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Looks comfortable, neat idea with the two banding ways


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome looking nattie buddy. Love a good oak natural


----------



## urbanshooter

Just got this in and I'll be shooting this next... lovely colour!


----------



## BushpotChef

3/4" straight cuts of Linatex frameless. Modified Barnett pinkie pouch, SuperSure main pouch.

Live shameless, shoot framless.  LOL









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa

BushpotChef said:


> 3/4" straight cuts of Linatex frameless. Modified Barnett pinkie pouch, SuperSure main pouch.
> 
> Live shameless, shoot framless.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


And he's back! Glad that You're do well.


----------



## BushpotChef

Can-Killa said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4" straight cuts of Linatex frameless. Modified Barnett pinkie pouch, SuperSure main pouch.
> 
> Live shameless, shoot framless.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> And he's back! Glad that You're do well.
Click to expand...

Thanks man good go be back! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles

A few fork hits a day keeps the expensive slingshot away. On a serious note, been having trouble with shooting targets on trees or on ground when I'm one floor up, the forks hits are easy with butterfly.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I also get fork hits with those little boy toy slingshots. Be it the Unipox or the itty bitty Axiom Champ, etc.But they do make for good BB shooters.


----------



## Cjw

Shot these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting my TBJ "Mi'kmaq" natty, today..

It was a collaboration build by @treeman and @lbojoe ...it originally had gypsy tabs and tubes but they failed on me, and I didn't have any tubes, so I removed the gypsy tabs so I could band it up with flats...

















Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting my "Maple Dark Roast" today...

I roasted this sugar maple fork extra long and the sap turned really dark when it caramelized...

Stain was NOT used to finish this fork...just boiled linseed oil...it's incredible what low heat can do to maple...

MW









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork




----------



## mostho

These two today for me, freshly built


----------



## inconvenience

Modified this Multiplex Colt I did a while back with top slots. They are pretty rough but are working really well. I'm finding not having wraps in the way improves sight picture massively. Just got a nice big block of what I think is Black Walnut. I plan on making my first really nice frame from that in the same layout as this minus the band grooves.


----------



## 3danman

mostho said:


> These two today for me, freshly built


Nice picture and really cool frames! Did you make those or did someone else? The colors and splatter pattern really pop, I love it!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kalevala

This weeks only shooting was done with these.


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting frameless. Nothing to post. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

This had most of my attention today


----------



## BushpotChef

Mr Brooks said:


> This had most of my attention today


Love the tourniqet latex. No one give it enough credit it's snappy stuff.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

3danman said:


> mostho said:
> 
> 
> 
> These two today for me, freshly built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture and really cool frames! Did you make those or did someone else? The colors and splatter pattern really pop, I love it!
Click to expand...

Ive got one in the mail im stoked. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

BushpotChef, sorry pal but I'm not sure how to quote your post in my reply. 
This is the natural coloured.65 precise. I've no experience with tourniquet band.
This stuff is very fast and slick.


----------



## BushpotChef

Mr Brooks said:


> BushpotChef, sorry pal but I'm not sure how to quote your post in my reply.
> This is the natural coloured.65 precise. I've no experience with tourniquet band.
> This stuff is very fast and slick.


Oh wow thats amazing how much it looks like tourneys It's some good stuff too, dirt cheap and simple. I stockpile of the whole bunch of of it for an shtf scenario. This way all is a need a fork and I'm solid. Here's a photo to show how much alike they are:









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

It would be interesting to compare them. 
At about 6 quid a meter precise isn't expensive but cheaper sounds good


----------



## 3danman

BushpotChef said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mostho said:
> 
> 
> 
> These two today for me, freshly built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture and really cool frames! Did you make those or did someone else? The colors and splatter pattern really pop, I love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive got one in the mail im stoked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'd like to know more about them. Does the design or style have a name? Did you buy it or is somebody sending it?


----------



## MIsling

3danman said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mostho said:
> 
> 
> 
> These two today for me, freshly built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture and really cool frames! Did you make those or did someone else? The colors and splatter pattern really pop, I love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive got one in the mail im stoked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know more about them. Does the design or style have a name? Did you buy it or is somebody sending it?
Click to expand...

I believe that @mostho designed and built these. He has a seperate thread about them in the homemade slingshots section of the forum.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MIsling said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mostho said:
> 
> 
> 
> These two today for me, freshly built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture and really cool frames! Did you make those or did someone else? The colors and splatter pattern really pop, I love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive got one in the mail im stoked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know more about them. Does the design or style have a name? Did you buy it or is somebody sending it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that @mostho designed and built these. He has a seperate thread about them in the homemade slingshots section of the forum.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's correct he's a nice guy he's just sending me one out to give it a try.

I promise I didn't mean to rhyme lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Took this one out to play today...


----------



## BushpotChef

Big Iron by Jolly Roger. Loving it.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill




----------



## Jolly Roger

BushpotChef said:


> Big Iron by Jolly Roger. Loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Chef: Glad you like The Big Iron. I just dropped off seven 1/4" steel frames and seven 1/4" aluminum frames to be powder coated in a Copper Sparkle color. I was given a wait time of 30 days or less. Looking forward to sending out the powder coated frames to those who have ordered them.


----------



## BushpotChef

Jolly Roger said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Iron by Jolly Roger. Loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Chef: Glad you like The Big Iron. I just dropped off seven 1/4" steel frames and seven 1/4" aluminum frames to be powder coated in a Copper Sparkle color. I was given a wait time of 30 days or less. Looking forward to sending out the powder coated frames to those who have ordered them.
Click to expand...

Very cool, glad to hear the process is going smoothly for you. I look forward to seeing what they turn out like, I've always liked powder coating I find a pretty finish. Hopefully you get them back before the 30-day mark. Maybe I'm just a little boy at heart, but I absolutely can't stand waiting for a new toy lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Veggie Peeler Frame. Got a bit of a 'recurve' thing going on. Its actually pretty sweet I keep this as a slingshot now and just bought a second one for its actual use lol.
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Oh yeah, that one's got a nice curve to it. Looks very comfortable.


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


>


 Man that's a nice one Luck! Your collection has to be pretty awesome by now.


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Gabon Ebony Sweet Midget Peghead Shooter...


----------



## Luck over skill

Ibojoe said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's a nice one Luck! Your collection has to be pretty awesome by now.
Click to expand...

Thanks, it's starting to look a little decent lol, but there's always room for more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

I got lucky and snagged a PP Top Shot from Raventree and a bag full of braided lanyards in trade for a Big Iron. I'll band it up this morning and sling some steel and see how it shoots. Hope it is guaranteed to shoot like Luck over Skill does. If not, I give it a couple thousands rounds and see if it improves and is worth keeping. If it doesn't, I'll know it is me and not the Top Shot.


----------



## Brook

Had this out today


----------



## Toolshed

Is that an SPS that was mummified?!?!?!


----------



## Brook

Lol. It’s got its jacket on todays cold out


----------



## Ibojoe

Yeah Mr Brooks, I like that one!


----------



## BushpotChef

Got some slingmail today. Ordered some 2040 Dankung and banded up my Scout Clone with a double tubes set in TTF. Also made myself a new frameless rig which works very well. Might be tubes for me for the next little while...though I still want to try GZK elastic I hear it's pretty wicked stuff.
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Dankung 2040 frameless w. 1/4" Hex nuts









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this today. Should be in the mailbox when I get home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samurai Samoht

R.C.C. General!


----------



## BushpotChef

Natty PFS BB Shooter. Having a riot. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho

3danman said:


> mostho said:
> 
> 
> 
> These two today for me, freshly built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture and really cool frames! Did you make those or did someone else? The colors and splatter pattern really pop, I love it!
Click to expand...

THese are made by me and the frame design is mine.

Thanks!


----------



## mostho

but today Im shooting with the big brother of the Doves. The Dove Buster 95mm














































Cheeeeeeers!


----------



## BushpotChef

Heard some good things about pseudo tapered tubes... Wow. A nice light/smooth draw with plenty of power for hunting. Also as a side note they are very quiet, after having used flat bands exclusively for a while.

A pleasant surprise while waiting for warmer weather to come.  lol
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Pawpawsailor said:


> Gabon Ebony Sweet Midget Peghead Shooter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8BFECB78-D799-4856-B53C-989C90C53D1C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3006399-D8F3-4A87-B32D-D9D03D2A64E4.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1A0D4DA-CC42-48FE-AF5F-0FE7B77A914D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AD345926-DFC0-4FE1-A469-0171A25529BD.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 86EF3FD9-487A-49AD-97EB-9E96B81C8483.jpeg


 Man Pawpawsailor that's a thing of beauty! That's one cool little shooter! Awesome


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

Shooting this test rig today. Wanted to try shooting hex nuts but did not want to risk a good frame so I put this slingshot together. Shoots very nicely. Hex nuts are devastating on cans


----------



## Ukprelude

raventree78 said:


> Shooting this test rig today. Wanted to try shooting hex nuts but did not want to risk a good frame so I put this slingshot together. Shoots very nicely. Hex nuts are devastating on cans


Wow, as homemade as it gets  awesome 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuarantees

TheTurk, that is a nice looking compact slingshot! I like them small like that - so convenient to keep handy, but still very capable...

Iboejoe, that Treeman handy work is truly awesome! I bet it is a great shooter - using tube and going to flats!

Toolshed, your cat-training slingshot is awesome! Those forks are truly symmetrical in a special way...

And look at all of those other nice ones....thanks for starting this thread!

Mine is a very simple, rough cut slingshot....I guess I should give a picture so that you guys can truly appreciate the difference between a rough slingshot and nice one like yours!

NG


----------



## Ibojoe

Nogarantees there's nothing wrong with a rough nattie. A scratch or dent probably wouldn't bother you a bit. I used to carry a nattie just about like that. As long as it provides funnnnn it's a beauty!!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting same slingshots's today. These are going to be my go to ones from now on. One tube shooter and one Flatband shooter. 20/40 looped on SPS and 1 to 3/4 in latex on the stealth shot.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

Cjw said:


> Shooting same slingshots's today. These are going to be my go to ones from now on. One tube shooter and one Flatband shooter. 20/40 looped on SPS and 1 to 3/4 in latex on the stealth shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those look fun. .03" latex on the axiom or something else? Still shooting 3/8" right?


----------



## Cjw

.03 and 3/8 steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NoGuarantees

BushpotChef...the slingshot at the top of the page would be even more cool if you had a Batman symbol that was just the right size, in the right spot!

NG


----------



## Jolly Roger

NoGuarantees said:


> BushpotChef...the slingshot at the top of the page would be even more cool if you had a Batman symbol that was just the right size, in the right spot!
> 
> NG


You are right. That Chinese Scout does look like something Bat Man or Robin would pull out of their sleeve. Glad you're liking it Chef.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I haven't been posting much here on a regular basis. But I am fortunate enough to be able to shoot almost every day. Missed a couple of days last week when it was raining.

With the time change it is still dark thirty outside and fogged in for about another hour. I made it outside at midnight when I woke up and remembered I needed to shut the chickens up to keep the fox away from them. Took full advantage of the solar light shining on my catch box and shot a couple dozen rounds with my PP HTS.

Sitting here looking out the front window waiting for the sun to peak through the fog so I can shoot my PP camo ergo cast aluminum Ranger with Pro Clips on it.

Since my brother has been hooked, we'll sit on the front porch as we visit this morning and shoot BB shooters at the various targets he has constructed and hung in the only surviving tree in the yard. I've narrowed it down to the Hustler and a little dark brown wood shooter as my favorite BB shooters.


----------



## NoGuarantees

Watch out for mischevious brothers......I knew two brothers, they both had slingshots out hunting...well, one of them had to do number two, and the other one got the idea that the turd would make a terrific target if he could shoot it, well he missed. This was told at coffee one day, they are really old now and I wonder if they are still alive. I moved away long ago....keep an eye on that brother!


----------



## Brook

Out today


----------



## Cjw

Shooting the same today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger

It has been raining all night here on the Central Coast and still raining. Looks like it might continue raining all day hopefully. We can use the moisture in this drought stricken over populated and covered with ugly grape vines to provide wine for the winos. Looks like shooting my little Ooak Forge BB shooter inside the house today and maybe if the rain lets up some time on the front porch with various BB shooters. Might get lucky enough to have some clear time to shoot my PP Bill Hays cast Ranger and a few others.


----------



## BushpotChef

No frame, no shame. 2040's au naturel. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkullT

This is the first time I've bought a new slingshot for years... The Dankung Pixiu and I really like it, it gives me a far more comfortable grip and it seems to help my accuracy. It feels like I could shoot the t i t s off a worm with this little number... :banana:


----------



## BushpotChef

SkullT said:


> This is the first time I've bought a new slingshot for years... The Dankung Pixiu and I really like it, it gives me a far more comfortable grip and it seems to help my accuracy. It feels like I could shoot the t i t s off a worm with this little number... :banana:


I know the feeling, nice sling! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

New Ocularis Axiom, 1632 tubes TTF with BBs. Will upload a picture later.


----------



## 3danman

3danman said:


> New Ocularis Axiom, 1632 tubes TTF with BBs. Will upload a picture later.


Here's a photo. My red BB pouch matches nicely, don't you think?


----------



## Ordo

Today it's a rustic one. No muss, no fuss office bands tying to the fork.


----------



## JTslinger

I've been traveling a lot recently for work so I have been shooting 1/4" steel and Wasp ammo with these beauties from Peppermack.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

I got a small window of opportunity today. After the Nor'easter dropped 18 inches of snow two days ago, the weather opened up to 43 degrees today. I was able to get about fifteen minutes with the PPMG before running errands.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ninja and a bucket full of marbles. Booyah.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

BushpotChef said:


> Ninja and a bucket full of marbles. Booyah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Any issues using the flip clips with tubes? Also what size are the tubes you're using for the pseudos? Dimensions?


----------



## BushpotChef

3danman said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ninja and a bucket full of marbles. Booyah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Any issues using the flip clips with tubes? Also what size are the tubes you're using for the pseudos? Dimensions?
Click to expand...

No issues at all I actually really like them, super accurate and consistent. Also their pretty good in chilly weather. I'm in Canada and it was -2c (28f) and they shot just fine. They're Dankung 2040's, 1.5" loops (3" of tube), 4.5" active length. Good stuff IMO  .

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

It's been this lately. Trying it with a free bandset from China. I think it is a Precise red.


----------



## BushpotChef

Meant to put my post in another section, sorry!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Really glad to get hold of this Jade G10 Shrike made by Bill Hays. Nice TTF shooter.


----------



## raventree78

These are what I shot on Friday lots of fun with hex nuts


----------



## Slingster

Did a little shooting today with my Cherry Small OTT Ranger I made a little bit ago.





  








Cherry Small Ranger




__
Slingster


__
Jan 10, 2018


__
1



This is a Cherry slingshot I made from Bill Hays Small Ranger pattern. I really love this frame...


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.







Love the material this is made of. Doesn't get cold when outside or get warm in summer. Some resin material.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kalevala

300 shots with this one today.


----------



## BushpotChef

Kalevala said:


> 300 shots with this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1193.jpg


Very nice, do you find those plugs are sitting in for you okay?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala

BushpotChef said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 300 shots with this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1193.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, do you find those plugs are sitting in for you okay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Plugs are sitting okay.

Color is only thing that bothers me, I ordered red and this looks more like orange :woot:


----------



## Brook

Bark on Holly today


----------



## Ukprelude

Mr Brooks said:


> Bark on Holly today


Real nice mate, I'm always on the hunt for a holly fork but they are quite hard to find a well balanced limb fork, usually one limb alot thinner than the other. Nice 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

Shooting my tubemaster and wow it's a master alright! Deadly accurate and loving pseudos, so much fun to make aswell 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

Ukprelude said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bark on Holly today
> 
> 
> 
> Real nice mate, I'm always on the hunt for a holly fork but they are quite hard to find a well balanced limb fork, usually one limb alot thinner than the other. Nice
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah thanks mate I hit the jackpot with that one, like you say all the work was in finding it.

You could say the same for that Tubemaster, nice find mate????


----------



## Bootsmann

Shooting this one here...


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Brought this one out to shoot too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ordo

Just for the fun of it. Chained 4-3-2. I never thought office bands could be so effective.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ordo said:


> Just for the fun of it. Chained 4-3-2. I never thought office bands could be so effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New TTF 5.JPG


LOL I did literally the exact same thing yesterday.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Mr Brooks said:


> Bark on Holly today


Now I likes me some of that Mr. Brooks awesome nattie!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Been putting this dogwood nattie by the Treeman through its paces. Absolutely lovin it!


----------



## Brook

Ibojoe said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bark on Holly today
> 
> 
> 
> Now I likes me some of that Mr. Brooks awesome nattie!!
Click to expand...

Thanks man it's one of my favs



Ibojoe said:


> Been putting this dogwood nattie by the Treeman through its paces. Absolutely lovin it!


Loverly fork that as well mate????


----------



## theTurk

Had a long shooting session with my champ today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wll

I think it may be time to see how the Old Dog Bone Chew performs, it has been a long while since I have shot it, It actually feels pretty good in the hand ;- )

wll


----------



## Brook

theTurk said:


> Had a long shooting session with my champ today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very nice pal what a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





wll said:


> I think it may be time to see how the Old Dog Bone Chew performs, it has been a long while since I have shot it, It actually feels pretty good in the hand ;- )
> 
> wll


Unbelievable that looks made for the job, brilliant idea


----------



## theTurk

Mr Brooks said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a long shooting session with my champ today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very nice pal what a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it may be time to see how the Old Dog Bone Chew performs, it has been a long while since I have shot it, It actually feels pretty good in the hand ;- )
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unbelievable that looks made for the job, brilliant idea
Click to expand...

 thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

theTurk said:


> Had a long shooting session with my champ today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Dude, that's got to be the nicest champ I've ever seen. Absolutely off the hook, drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## M.J

Aluminum custom from bigDH. Looped 1842 and 1/2" steel, my most reliable combo.


----------



## crypter27

Ordo said:


> Just for the fun of it. Chained 4-3-2. I never thought office bands could be so effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New TTF 5.JPG


*That one looks nice and earthy as well!*


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## truthornothing

J



M.J said:


> Aluminum custom from bigDH. Looped 1842 and 1/2" steel, my most reliable combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180319_112934.jpg


JT!!! Glad you are alive and well !!


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a long shooting session with my champ today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that's got to be the nicest champ I've ever seen. Absolutely off the hook, drop dead gorgeous!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

M.J said:


> Aluminum custom from bigDH. Looped 1842 and 1/2" steel, my most reliable combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180319_112934.jpg


 Great to see you posting again MJ 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beanflip

I am all over the place and loving it!


----------



## JTslinger

Shot this today. Really digging the results so far.


----------



## bigdh2000

Good to see you around, MJ.

I happen to be getting along with this one these days.


----------



## mostho

loving that Dan!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brook

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's got to be the coolest SPS. Is it one of a kind?


----------



## Cjw

No Jim made a few with orange spacers and a few with blue spacers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Beanflip said:


> I am all over the place and loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7C0003E0-C130-4E39-9FDB-5733F0A51EF7.jpeg


 that's quite a collection, I've been playing with one of those button tops myself lately. They shoot really nice. I've been debating on getting the shinny aluminum one like yours. Very nice indeed


----------



## JTslinger

Took a brief break from my Vesper to shoot this beauty yesterday. Custom Oren from Metro.







View attachment 221994


----------



## skarrd

shooting this today,suns out ,perfect spring weather


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Pulled out the Shuttlecraft today. Still love this thing!


----------



## wll

theTurk said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a long shooting session with my champ today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very nice pal what a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it may be time to see how the Old Dog Bone Chew performs, it has been a long while since I have shot it, It actually feels pretty good in the hand ;- )
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unbelievable that looks made for the job, brilliant idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I should have said thank you, but it was an old idea that I think Charles discovered ..... credit where credit is due ; - )

wll


----------



## BushpotChef

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Pulled out the Shuttlecraft today. Still love this thing!


That thing is INSANE! Where may I ask did you acquire it?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Pulled out the Shuttlecraft today. Still love this thing!


Very cool mate


----------



## bigdh2000

Back to this one...


----------



## Samurai Samoht

BushpotChef said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out the Shuttlecraft today. Still love this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is INSANE! Where may I ask did you acquire it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This is one of the 12-50 Shuttlecraft frames made by Roger Henrie (Wingshooter). I purchased this one directly from him 3 years ago. Unfortunately he is not making slingshots anymore.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. Really nice Slingshot. Was accurate for me first shot. Was able to hit a wasp spinner constantly from 10 meters. So a big  for the new occularis.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

SamuraiSamoht said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out the Shuttlecraft today. Still love this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is INSANE! Where may I ask did you acquire it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one of the 12-50 Shuttlecraft frames made by Roger Henrie (Wingshooter). I purchased this one directly from him 3 years ago. Unfortunately he is not making slingshots anymore.
Click to expand...

That's a crying shame, you are a lucky guy! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Deadwood PFS - Black Walnut

Shredded 4 cans in a row (maybe 50-60 marbles) without any fork hits. I think it shoots really well with these 2040's. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

Dankung Lucky General Mini with some 1632 pseudos.


----------



## JTslinger

Lee Silva gen 2 Maxim with a microfiber Warrior pouch.


----------



## raventree78

JTslinger said:


> Lee Silva gen 2 Maxim with a microfiber Warrior pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 86C2DB43-C328-415C-BDF1-8143FBA3B4E6.jpeg


That is a sharp looking Maxim, it is my second favorite frame style next to Axiom


----------



## wll

Today I spent testing some .218 tubes shooting 5/16" steel ... OK performer, but no real snap so I shortened the active length 1/2" and see what that does tomorrow !

Also dented the frame with a very hard marble fork hit (shattered the marble) ... first fork hit in maybe 20 years .... using to big of marble in a small Chinese micro fiber pouch !

wll


----------



## BushpotChef

After having fun with another new frame I made yesterday I decided to dig out my old faithful pocket shooter.

Black Walnut 'Cubone' PFS.  :









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Back to shooting the go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## wll

Cjw said:


> Back to shooting the go to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What size tubes are you using on that sling ?

wll


----------



## Cjw

wll said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to shooting the go to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> What size tubes are you using on that sling ?
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

 20/40 looped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wll

Cjw said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> What size tubes are you using on that sling ?
> 
> wll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20/40 looped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info.

wll


----------



## ShootnCoastie

It got a little warm yesterday and I was able to make something that I had put off until the weather got a little warmer.

I modeled this after my Pocket Predator phenolic G-10 Pocket Hathcock. I shortened the fork tips by 1/4 inch and decided to go with top slots.

Going to go shoot it.


----------



## BushpotChef

ShootnCoastie said:


> It got a little warm yesterday and I was able to make something that I had put off until the weather got a little warmer.
> 
> I modeled this after my Pocket Predator phenolic G-10 Pocket Hathcock. I shortened the fork tips by 1/4 inch and decided to go with top slots.
> 
> Going to go shoot it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180324_162222.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180324_161307.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180324_161138.jpg


That's one mean looking hornet! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

Cjw said:


> Back to shooting the go to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you're ever in some need of some bone marrow let me know and I'll donate you some for that frame  stunning

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Got my trusty scorpion out today..


----------



## Jolly Roger

My first attempt at taking and transferring a picture using my new smarter than me cell phone.

This is a shot of my front yard slingshot shooting gallery. If you cock your head just right you can see the catch bucket sitting on top of the propane tank and the hole in the bird house for shooting BBs through. And a few interesting targets my brother hung from the Mulberry tree.

View attachment 222898


----------



## Jolly Roger

My first attempt at taking and transferring a picture using my new smarter than me cell phone.

This is a shot of my front yard slingshot shooting gallery. If you cock your head just right you can see the catch bucket sitting on top of the propane tank and the hole in the bird house for shooting BBs through. And a few interesting targets my brother hung from the Mulberry tree.


----------



## Jolly Roger

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I rotated it....lets see how that comes out.


----------



## Jolly Roger

one more time


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shootin' this today! 
















Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Shootin' this today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


 love that one! Gorgeous


----------



## NoGuarantees

Wish I had some of what JR is sipping! His homestead looks like a lot of fun also!

Sweet Mikmaq Warrior...Food critters beware!

Lots of nice pieces...thanks for showing them to us!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

treeman said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootin' this today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> love that one! Gorgeous
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris...Your opinion is highly valued and I'm glad you like it!

This was one of the very first Natty's I built... it's a sugar maple fork...and i baked the living hell outta it. The sap carmelized into a really dark brown. There's no stain on it...just some BLO and beeswax. I think it looks like an old leather saddle...lol

I was actually concerned that I had possibly ruined the structural integrity by roasting it as long as I did, but I clamped it in my vise and tied some paracord onto the fork tips and threw all my weight into it, and It passed...

I wish I made the waist smaller - hindsight... and rookie mistake. I could fix it but I decided not to...it represents how much I've grown as a builder since then.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

NoGuarantees said:


> Wish I had some of what JR is sipping! His homestead looks like a lot of fun also!
> 
> Sweet Mikmaq Warrior...Food critters beware!
> 
> Lots of nice pieces...thanks for showing them to us!


Lol...Thanks my friend. 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## nike

GOOD work :violin:


----------



## theTurk

Just landed .... TTF Slant










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Wow you got the Seljin! I'll bet that is one smooth shooter. He really came up with a great design


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting this today. 
I made it a year or two ago and this is the first time it's had bands on it... I'm not sure why :/

it's either beech or poplar...it's really light and comfy.
















Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

theTurk said:


> Just landed .... TTF Slant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a fine piece. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Shootin' this today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk





MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm shooting this today.
> I made it a year or two ago and this is the first time it's had bands on it... I'm not sure why :/
> it's either beech or poplar...it's really light and comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Yeah man nice natties


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - JR - you phone uses a code to know how it rotates so views correctly ever which way you rotate your Phone. Apples are notorious for this.Easiest fix is to reserve the file in a different format - or alter (rotate) in an image editing software.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Mr Brooks said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootin' this today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this today.
> I made it a year or two ago and this is the first time it's had bands on it... I'm not sure why :/
> it's either beech or poplar...it's really light and comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah man nice natties
Click to expand...

Thanks 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Had some fun with this one today..


----------



## wll

Michael71 said:


> Had some fun with this one today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A13C1E35-B8EE-4184-874A-8081530F9BE3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7486ABC6-502A-43A3-9D08-F064A9AAE714.jpeg


With that little single tube sling what is the tube size and what size ammo you shooting ?

wll


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

Shooting a little number I've dubbed the POSPFS. A quick and dirty PFS made from a cutting board. See my post in Homemade Slingshots for more info.


----------



## BushpotChef

Jolly Roger said:


> My first attempt at taking and transferring a picture using my new smarter than me cell phone.
> 
> This is a shot of my front yard slingshot shooting gallery. If you cock your head just right you can see the catch bucket sitting on top of the propane tank and the hole in the bird house for shooting BBs through. And a few interesting targets my brother hung from the Mulberry tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0324181102_HDR_resized.jpg


Man I can't get over that view. It takes a lot to make me envious but dang that's a sweet little nook. Very beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ordo

Trying this one to confirm I do not like shooting TTF.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ninja shooting tourney bands, anyone else tying your forks on this style frame as opposed to flip clips? I actually kind of like this setup better, maybe I'm just old school. Also this is the first time I've ever marked my bands as an aiming reference, and it's something I'm going to continue doing - it works great. Friggin love TTF lol.























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

Ordo said:


> Trying this one to confirm I do not like shooting TTF
> 
> How could you not like that? Send it this way and I'll show it some love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New TTF 6.JPG





BushpotChef said:


> Ninja shooting tourney bands, anyone else tying your forks on this style frame as opposed to flip clips? I actually kind of like this setup better, maybe I'm just old school. Also this is the first time I've ever marked my bands as an aiming reference, and it's something I'm going to continue doing - it works great. Friggin love TTF lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah I like to wrap and tuck on the scout sometimes so I don't have to shorten a band set by cutting it.


----------



## The Norseman

I solely use wrap and tuck, and shoot ttf. This is my current favorite slingshot.


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Ukprelude

The Norseman said:


> I solely use wrap and tuck, and shoot ttf. This is my current favorite slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4151.JPG


Now that's what I'm talking about! Details on the frame? Love that little pocket design, and ttf!!! Love it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman

Ukprelude said:


> The Norseman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I solely use wrap and tuck, and shoot ttf. This is my current favorite slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4151.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I'm talking about! Details on the frame? Love that little pocket design, and ttf!!! Love it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It is a modified valiant design that I made out of 1/2" thick hdpe. Here's a link to the design template. http://www.pocketpredator.com/pics/Valiant.gif


----------



## JTslinger

Shot this beauty today. FlippinOut Ocularis Torque, microfiber Warrior pouch.


----------



## Brook

These two today


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Today it's the TacHammer!


----------



## BushpotChef

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Today it's the TacHammer!


That thing looks so mean with those red flip clips!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

BushpotChef said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today it's the TacHammer!
> 
> 
> 
> That thing looks so mean with those red flip clips!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yah! Wish I had bought some more when they still had the red flipclips! The only place I have seen them recently is on the ProShot Catapults website and unfortunately they are quite a bit more $.


----------



## BushpotChef

SamuraiSamoht said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today it's the TacHammer!
> 
> 
> 
> That thing looks so mean with those red flip clips!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah! Wish I had bought some more when they still had the red flipclips! The only place I have seen them recently is on the ProShot Catapults website and unfortunately they are quite a bit more $.
Click to expand...

Buy a few sets from simple shot, sand them up good to 200 grit and hit them with your preferred colour in Krylon Fusion. It's a plastic specific formula. Pretreated and done properly it's a very nice finish, matte or gloss in many cool colours. I'm going to do some soon in lime green, bubblegum pink, sun yellow etc. & make a few sets. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

BushpotChef said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today it's the TacHammer!
> 
> 
> 
> That thing looks so mean with those red flip clips!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah! Wish I had bought some more when they still had the red flipclips! The only place I have seen them recently is on the ProShot Catapults website and unfortunately they are quite a bit more $.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buy a few sets from simple shot, sand them up good to 200 grit and hit them with your preferred colour in Krylon Fusion. It's a plastic specific formula. Pretreated and some properly it's a very nice finish, matte or glass in many cool colours. I'm going to do some soon in lime green, bubblegum pink, sun yellow etc. & make a few sets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good idea! I might just try that. Post some pics if you get a chance.


----------



## BushpotChef

SamuraiSamoht said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today it's the TacHammer!
> 
> 
> 
> That thing looks so mean with those red flip clips!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah! Wish I had bought some more when they still had the red flipclips! The only place I have seen them recently is on the ProShot Catapults website and unfortunately they are quite a bit more $.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buy a few sets from simple shot, sand them up good to 200 grit and hit them with your preferred colour in Krylon Fusion. It's a plastic specific formula. Pretreated and some properly it's a very nice finish, matte or glass in many cool colours. I'm going to do some soon in lime green, bubblegum pink, sun yellow etc. & make a few sets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea! I might just try that. Post some pics if you get a chance.
Click to expand...

Will do! Im thinking a cotton candy blue frame with bubblegum pink clips. Or maybe a deep purple frame with white clips. The possibilities are endless! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## inconvenience

My Babunga and Bamboo Colt is not only the best looking thing I have made so far (still working on it) but it's also the most comfortable and accurate.


----------



## 3danman

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey Cjw-- Do you shoot both black and amber 2040s? If so, do you notice a lot of difference in draw weight or longevity? If not, which do you prefer?


----------



## Ibojoe

inconvenience said:


> My Babunga and Bamboo Colt is not only the best looking thing I have made so far (still working on it) but it's also the most comfortable and accurate.


 Oh my, that's a beauty right there Been! You've come a long way as a builder. That one looks awesome brother!!!!


----------



## Ordo

A $2.50 chinese slingshot. Tubes were unbearable short. Much better with narrow TB.


----------



## Michael71

Today it's the R.C.C TTF Palm Poacher..


----------



## Cjw

3danman said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cjw-- Do you shoot both black and amber 2040s? If so, do you notice a lot of difference in draw weight or longevity? If not, which do you prefer?
Click to expand...

 Have both. The amber are from GZK . Best 20/40s I've shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

Cjw said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cjw-- Do you shoot both black and amber 2040s? If so, do you notice a lot of difference in draw weight or longevity? If not, which do you prefer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have both. The amber are from GZK . Best 20/40s I've shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Thanks. I've been trying to place an order from GZK but I can't select a country for my address so it won't let me do anything. I've tried both on Facebook and on the web store, and I've tried contacting GZK multiple times to no avail. Frustrating.


----------



## Cjw

3danman said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cjw-- Do you shoot both black and amber 2040s? If so, do you notice a lot of difference in draw weight or longevity? If not, which do you prefer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have both. The amber are from GZK . Best 20/40s I've shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I've been trying to place an order from GZK but I can't select a country for my address so it won't let me do anything. I've tried both on Facebook and on the web store, and I've tried contacting GZK multiple times to no avail. Frustrating.
Click to expand...

 Contact him on messenger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

Cjw said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cjw-- Do you shoot both black and amber 2040s? If so, do you notice a lot of difference in draw weight or longevity? If not, which do you prefer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have both. The amber are from GZK . Best 20/40s I've shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I've been trying to place an order from GZK but I can't select a country for my address so it won't let me do anything. I've tried both on Facebook and on the web store, and I've tried contacting GZK multiple times to no avail. Frustrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contact him on messenger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Tried that :/ also on Instagram and through the message system on his website. On Facebook it even shows that he read my message but I haven't gotten any responses.


----------



## Cjw

3danman said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cjw-- Do you shoot both black and amber 2040s? If so, do you notice a lot of difference in draw weight or longevity? If not, which do you prefer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have both. The amber are from GZK . Best 20/40s I've shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I've been trying to place an order from GZK but I can't select a country for my address so it won't let me do anything. I've tried both on Facebook and on the web store, and I've tried contacting GZK multiple times to no avail. Frustrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contact him on messenger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried that :/ also on Instagram and through the message system on his website. On Facebook it even shows that he read my message but I haven't gotten any responses.
Click to expand...

 He usually responds to me within a day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000

GZK pops in here regularly as well. He has a lot of trouble with Facebook and Messenger, forcing him to change his profile on there far to often.


----------



## Michael71

Today I've been having fun with this..


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## MIsling

Went old fashioned today!









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today, the three with the same makers mark are from Tony the slinger. I think they are awesome and they work very well for me


----------



## Kalevala

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BushpotChef

MIsling said:


> Went old fashioned today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Love it! Is that gum rubber you've got on there? 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala

Today was my first time shooting outside after 1. February. Temperature was +2°C but more snow is coming next Monday 

Patriot Tactical & Precise 0,75 anti-cold, 20-15 mm for 8 mm ammo.


----------



## MIsling

@BushpotChef The bands are full length #107 office rubber. It's quite a heavy pull, but they throw heavy ammo like rocks well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

Broke this out today. I had forgot how much I like it????


----------



## Kalevala

Mr Brooks said:


> Broke this out today. I had forgot how much I like it


How can You forgot slingshot like that :aahhhh:


----------



## Brook

Kalevala said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke this out today. I had forgot how much I like it
> 
> 
> 
> How can You forgot slingshot like that :aahhhh:
Click to expand...




Kalevala said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke this out today. I had forgot how much I like it
> 
> 
> 
> How can You forgot slingshot like that :aahhhh:
Click to expand...

???? to many slingshots and not enough hours in the day ????


----------



## Ordo

Working with a chalice today. Very nice design.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Michael71 said:


> Today it's the R.C.C TTF Palm Poacher..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66FBBCC0-5931-42C5-B656-2BE8AF784AD5.jpeg


 That's a beauty right there! All dressed up and ready to dance!!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MIsling

After seeing all of Joey's videos I just had to give darts a go!
Starship only until I get more comfortable with them.

















Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

Wow. That's lethal. "It will kill".


----------



## Brook

Heavy in the mix


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

Shot these recently. Both lots of fun, but I was wishing I had brought my 1/4" with me. These bandsets shoot both 1/4" and .177" very nicely so it's fun to switch between them. Gonna try 2040s soon. Does anybody shoot 2040 singles with 1/4"?


----------



## Ibojoe

That little plinker chalice is an awesome little frame. Its a dandy!!


----------



## Michael71

Had these out today..


----------



## 3danman

Ibojoe said:


> That little plinker chalice is an awesome little frame. Its a dandy!!


Absolutely! It's one of my favorites and its name couldn't be more appropriate. Lil' Plinker is superb for plinking with small ammo and tubes, which is what I do B)


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Mr Brooks said:


> Heavy in the mix


Daaaaangg! Awesome looking frame!


----------



## M.J

The Gappeh. 
My design, executed in G10 by Metro Grade Goods.


----------



## Ordo

Cute!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Cutting cans with my smallest sling. Lots of fun. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Forgot to add this one, .22 GAMO Roundballs.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

BushpotChef said:


> Cutting cans with my smallest sling. Lots of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


That's awesome!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Received the new Axiom Ocularis last night. It's exceeding my expectations so far!


----------



## Brook

BushpotChef said:


> Cutting cans with my smalleist sling. Lots of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Bushpot how's it going bud, Love that little thing. I bet Miyagi had one just like that



SamuraiSamoht said:


> Received the new Axiom Ocularis last night. It's exceeding my expectations so far!


Nice mate, I'm gonna pull the trigger on one of these soon


----------



## BushpotChef

Mr Brooks said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting cans with my smalleist sling. Lots of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Bushpot how's it going bud, Love that little thing. I bet Miyagi had one just like that
> 
> 
> 
> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received the new Axiom Ocularis last night. It's exceeding my expectations so far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice mate, I'm gonna pull the trigger on one of these soon
Click to expand...

Haha feeling good man! Thanks for having a look, been getting in a thousand punches a day on my makiwara and shooting slings in between. Makes the body feel great! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. Just received it from Tom at BunnyBusters. Beautiful slingshot, the workmanship is spectacular. Shoots like a dream. Love this slingshot. Thanks Tom.????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome "Bunny Buster"! That's a classic!!


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.







One of my most prized Slingshots . A BunnyBuster Target master.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ERdept

Shooting the Simple Slingshot Occulars...


----------



## Ibojoe

Bootsmann said:


> 2018040518323100.jpg


Thats a beauty of a chalice!


----------



## BushpotChef

Well we finally killed the micro PFS lol. It didn't take well to a fork hit from a marble by a buddy at work. No worries, just gives me a reason to build another sling for the shop. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

BushpotChef said:


> Well we finally killed the micro PFS lol. It didn't take well to a fork hit from a marble by a buddy at work. No worries, just gives me a reason to build another sling for the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


This is what brought me to the conclusion that a truly safe and lasting slingshot should be made of steel.


----------



## BushpotChef

Jolly Roger said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we finally killed the micro PFS lol. It didn't take well to a fork hit from a marble by a buddy at work. No worries, just gives me a reason to build another sling for the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is what brought me to the conclusion that a truly safe and lasting slingshot should be made of steel.
Click to expand...

No doubt there, I just don't have the tools or equipment to work with metal much. This little guy was just something to fling around at work and maybe bust a soupcan lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll

Will not shoot today, but tomorrow morning she will be letting 5/16 steel fly ... this "Road Warrior" has looped 3050's on it, I'll be shooting looped 2040's too out of my Luck Ring using the same ammo ! Want to see if 5030 is that much faster, and is it worth the extra pull weight compared to 2040 ...... we will see ;- ) Just got this 3050 from China and it feels a little funky compared to the 3050 I just got in from an American distributor ? Should be interesting tomorrow !

wll


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Found some of my old Theraband blue and decided to band up the ninja with it. Used 2" wide strips 7" active band length folded over. Forgotten how much I liked this stuff when it was all I could get my hands on. Really sends the pill. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Back to my go to Slingshots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brook

Latest in the family, one of Jolly Rogers Big Irons.
Only had about 50 shots with it so far and it's a solid shooter that lives up to it's name ????
I'll get more time tomorrow and put it to work.


----------



## wll

Shot the heck out of my Road Warrior today .. sent 5/16" steel all over the place, sometimes I even hit what i was airming at :- )

wll


----------



## skarrd

wll said:


> Will not shoot today, but tomorrow morning she will be letting 5/16 steel fly ... this "Road Warrior" has looped 3050's on it, I'll be shooting looped 2040's too out of my Luck Ring using the same ammo ! Want to see if 5030 is that much faster, and is it worth the extra pull weight compared to 2040 ...... we will see ;- ) Just got this 3050 from China and it feels a little funky compared to the 3050 I just got in from an American distributor ? Should be interesting tomorrow !
> 
> wll


just out of curiousity what did this start out as? Dankung?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Great looking slingshot!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Great looking slingshot!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I've got one in the mail I'm stoked. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll

skarrd said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will not shoot today, but tomorrow morning she will be letting 5/16 steel fly ... this "Road Warrior" has looped 3050's on it, I'll be shooting looped 2040's too out of my Luck Ring using the same ammo ! Want to see if 5030 is that much faster, and is it worth the extra pull weight compared to 2040 ...... we will see ;- ) Just got this 3050 from China and it feels a little funky compared to the 3050 I just got in from an American distributor ? Should be interesting tomorrow !
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just out of curiousity what did this start out as? Dankung?
Click to expand...

No, it started out as a very poorly put together wire frame slingshot, not worth the $4.80 you pay for it... after you are through fixing it up, you will have little tiger by the tail, IMHO. This is the slingshot and you will see my review of it.

https://www.amazon.com/SE-PC-M4-Metal-Sling-Anchors/dp/B015AMVLBO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1523194911&sr=8-1&keywords=SE+PC-M4+Duty+Metal+Sling+Shot+with+Nut+%26+Bolt+Band+Anchors

Once you rip off everything and start over, you will end up with a little tank .. it is tough as heck, pocketable, will take any strength elastic. I have Dankungs that are very comfortable and I have had some that are not, this sling fits about half way between those two. I'm not going to use it for target, It is not really comfortable to shoot long target sessions with ..... be it is comfortable enough for hunting anything a slingshot can take, and for plinking around.

Since I started playing with these Cheapos (the blackened ones are now called "Road Warriors") these are the slings I have been using in the field ... they are inexpensive, will not break, comfortable enough for hunting and plinking ... I don't want anything else.

I still carry one of my F-16's, but they are quite a bit bigger, I have been using those for big heavy ammo.

wll


----------



## BushpotChef

Mr Brooks said:


> Latest in the family, one of Jolly Rogers Big Irons.
> Only had about 50 shots with it so far and it's a solid shooter that lives up to it's name
> I'll get more time tomorrow and put it to work.


Just noticed those sight dots, did you add those or did Ol' Jolly send her that way? Either way they're nice and visible.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

wll said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will not shoot today, but tomorrow morning she will be letting 5/16 steel fly ... this "Road Warrior" has looped 3050's on it, I'll be shooting looped 2040's too out of my Luck Ring using the same ammo ! Want to see if 5030 is that much faster, and is it worth the extra pull weight compared to 2040 ...... we will see ;- ) Just got this 3050 from China and it feels a little funky compared to the 3050 I just got in from an American distributor ? Should be interesting tomorrow !
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just out of curiousity what did this start out as? Dankung?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it started out as a very poorly put together wire frame slingshot, not worth the $4.80 you pay for it... after you are through fixing it up, you will have little tiger by the tail, IMHO. This is the slingshot and you will see my review of it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SE-PC-M4-Metal-Sling-Anchors/dp/B015AMVLBO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1523194911&sr=8-1&keywords=SE+PC-M4+Duty+Metal+Sling+Shot+with+Nut+%26+Bolt+Band+Anchors
> 
> Once you rip off everything and start over, you will end up with a little tank .. it is tough as heck, pocketable, will take any strength elastic. I have Dankungs that are very comfortable and I have had some that are not, this sling fits about half way between those two. I'm not going to use it for target, It is not really comfortable to shoot long target sessions with ..... be it is comfortable enough for hunting anything a slingshot can take, and for plinking around.
> 
> Since I started playing with these Cheapos (the blackened ones are now called "Road Warriors") these are the slings I have been using in the field ... they are inexpensive, will not break, comfortable enough for hunting and plinking ... I don't want anything else.
> 
> I still carry one of my F-16's, but they are quite a bit bigger, I have been using those for big heavy ammo.
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

cool,appreciate the info,looks like a fun project,i will give them a try. what type bands/tubes you using on the F-16?


----------



## Michael71

Had some indoor fun with my Beanflip.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lunasling

M.J said:


> 15227592000522054567970.jpg
> The Gappeh.
> My design, executed in G10 by Metro Grade Goods.


Outstanding lil frame !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Michael71 said:


> Had some indoor fun with my Beanflip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1CA9A6A2-F131-42F7-BCB7-AF2FC453822A.jpeg


 Michael, you have an awesome collection of frames. Love the flip


----------



## BushpotChef

Big Iron by @Jolly Roger
Dankung 2040 Pseudo Tapers (6.5" ABL)
Simple Shot Sure Shot Pouch
5/8" Marbles

Made up a way to attach tubes to this frame, which Im quite happy with. Wicked accuracy at 21' set up like this. Plenty enough juice for busting cans and even popping sparrows!

Happy days. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

Shot these both today. 1632 doubles on the POM and a light tapered .8mm anti-cold precise bandset on the new Axiom Ocularis. I was also shooting a standard 7/8" wide SS black bandset that came with one of my SimpleShot frames, used that on the Axiom. This is my first ocularis frame and it's a lot of fun switching ammo and bandsets on the go. I used the SS Black bandset and the looped 1632 with 3/8" steel. The 1632 is a little more sluggish than the SS Black but it's very accurate for target shooting and plinking and it's a little more friendly to shoot. It sort of pushes the ammo out rather than punching it. It doesn't make the cans fly like the SS Black though B)

My friend and I raced cans a few times. If you've never done it, try it! It's a great way to practice speed shooting and shooting under the pressure of a bit of friendly competition. For those who don't know: can racing is when you have a can for each person (we used soda cans but I'm sure steel soup cans would be good with bigger ammo and faster bands) and you shoot your can and try to launch it past the finish line before the others. We just scraped a line in the gravel lot we were shooting in. It's fun because it gets harder as the cans move farther away, and there can be some really close rounds. Try it out! Neither of us practice speed shooting so it was fun with both of us fumbling with our ammo. Hope everybody is doing well here on the forum!


----------



## raventree78

3danman said:


> Shot these both today. 1632 doubles on the POM and a light tapered .8mm anti-cold precise bandset on the new Axiom Ocularis. I was also shooting a standard 7/8" wide SS black bandset that came with one of my SimpleShot frames, used that on the Axiom. This is my first ocularis frame and it's a lot of fun switching ammo and bandsets on the go. I used the SS Black bandset and the looped 1632 with 3/8" steel. The 1632 is a little more sluggish than the SS Black but it's very accurate for target shooting and plinking and it's a little more friendly to shoot. It sort of pushes the ammo out rather than punching it. It doesn't make the cans fly like the SS Black though B)
> 
> My friend and I raced cans a few times. If you've never done it, try it! It's a great way to practice speed shooting and shooting under the pressure of a bit of friendly competition. For those who don't know: can racing is when you have a can for each person (we used soda cans but I'm sure steel soup cans would be good with bigger ammo and faster bands) and you shoot your can and try to launch it past the finish line before the others. We just scraped a line in the gravel lot we were shooting in. It's fun because it gets harder as the cans move farther away, and there can be some really close rounds. Try it out! Neither of us practice speed shooting so it was fun with both of us fumbling with our ammo. Hope everybody is doing well here on the forum!


Oh man I love can racing  When my nephew was younger I would pit my slingshot against his pellet gun and we usually had very close matches. I don't get to shoot with him much anymore but he is still into pellet guns and all. Where I shoot now I pretty much have mandatory catch box use so I con only reminisce about racing cans.


----------



## 3danman

raventree78 said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot these both today. 1632 doubles on the POM and a light tapered .8mm anti-cold precise bandset on the new Axiom Ocularis. I was also shooting a standard 7/8" wide SS black bandset that came with one of my SimpleShot frames, used that on the Axiom. This is my first ocularis frame and it's a lot of fun switching ammo and bandsets on the go. I used the SS Black bandset and the looped 1632 with 3/8" steel. The 1632 is a little more sluggish than the SS Black but it's very accurate for target shooting and plinking and it's a little more friendly to shoot. It sort of pushes the ammo out rather than punching it. It doesn't make the cans fly like the SS Black though B)
> 
> My friend and I raced cans a few times. If you've never done it, try it! It's a great way to practice speed shooting and shooting under the pressure of a bit of friendly competition. For those who don't know: can racing is when you have a can for each person (we used soda cans but I'm sure steel soup cans would be good with bigger ammo and faster bands) and you shoot your can and try to launch it past the finish line before the others. We just scraped a line in the gravel lot we were shooting in. It's fun because it gets harder as the cans move farther away, and there can be some really close rounds. Try it out! Neither of us practice speed shooting so it was fun with both of us fumbling with our ammo. Hope everybody is doing well here on the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man I love can racing  When my nephew was younger I would pit my slingshot against his pellet gun and we usually had very close matches. I don't get to shoot with him much anymore but he is still into pellet guns and all. Where I shoot now I pretty much have mandatory catch box use so I con only reminisce about racing cans.
Click to expand...

Bummer! Yeah it's a lot of fun, I'd like to try it with more than 2 people... 4 or 5 would really be a blast. We were also thinking about variations, such as a limited ammo supply so if you miss too many times you have to downgrade to rocks... It was also interesting because my friend shoots intuitively but I tend to aim more,so even though I shot faster, his faster aiming compensated for it.


----------



## BushpotChef

Black Walnut 'Po Boy Special' Natty
Chained rainbow office bands 
5/8" Marbles 
3/4 butterfly stance

A good remedy for a rainy day inside. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Look what finally came in the mail!!!

Stoked to be trying this bad boy out today!


----------



## BushpotChef

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Look what finally came in the mail!!!
> Stoked to be trying this bad boy out today!


Daaannnggg you lucky devil. Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala

Package from GZK China arrived today and one thing in that package was this Carbon Fiber OPFS.

Only couple shots with that and more later this week.

Tubes are GZK 1745.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting these two today. I shoot these every time I shoot - my favorites.


----------



## Ordo

My red chalice today.


----------



## Royleonard

Kalevala said:


> Package from GZK China arrived today and one thing in that package was this Carbon Fiber OPFS.
> Only couple shots with that and more later this week.
> Tubes are GZK 1745.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1239.jpg


nothing I would like more is a video of you shooting this one !!


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Michael71

Had my Beanflip out today..


----------



## ShootnCoastie

After seeing raventree78 post his Flip Kung in CJW's "One Slingshot" thread. I went ahead and dug these two out. Will be wringing them out shortly.


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## BushpotChef

Beanflip said:


> image.jpg


Is there an aiming notch on the fork tips of a SERE?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

BushpotChef said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an aiming notch on the fork tips of a SERE?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Beanflip

ShootnCoastie said:


> After seeing raventree78 post his Flip Kung in CJW's "One Slingshot" thread. I went ahead and dug these two out. Will be wringing them out shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLIPKUNG.jpg


Do you like one more than the other?


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Beanflip said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing raventree78 post his Flip Kung in CJW's "One Slingshot" thread. I went ahead and dug these two out. Will be wringing them out shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLIPKUNG.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like one more than the other?
Click to expand...

I like both style of frames (especially the 3/4 inch models) but at the core thickness with paracord wrap, the Axiom edges out the Maxim.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Having lots of fun shooting my A+ Kit Fox with heavy tubes today. Snazzy with lots of first class craftsmanship.


----------



## wll

ShootnCoastie said:


> After seeing raventree78 post his Flip Kung in CJW's "One Slingshot" thread. I went ahead and dug these two out. Will be wringing them out shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLIPKUNG.jpg


Those are two very nice slingshots... simple and small.

wll


----------



## raventree78

ShootnCoastie said:


> After seeing raventree78 post his Flip Kung in CJW's "One Slingshot" thread. I went ahead and dug these two out. Will be wringing them out shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLIPKUNG.jpg


Those are super nice  one day I will get one in the Maxim layout.


----------



## skropi

My all new scorpion.


----------



## Ibojoe

Beanflip said:


>


 That is one beautiful frame you got there Beanflip! Awesome


----------



## BushpotChef

Gave myself a sight notch with a quick kiss from my Dremel. I was very careful to get it straight and centered, and just barely touched it to get this groove. I used a stone wheel angled so as to use the sharp tip edge as my 'wheel'. Can't wait for my bands to come to test it out but it's looking promising as it is exactly inline with my standard point of impact. All ttf shooters should have this little improvement IMO. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala

Royleonard said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Package from GZK China arrived today and one thing in that package was this Carbon Fiber OPFS.
> Only couple shots with that and more later this week.
> Tubes are GZK 1745.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1239.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> nothing I would like more is a video of you shooting this one !!
Click to expand...

Video comes when I can hit something with this, not even thinking aerials or other stuff like that


----------



## Kalevala

skropi said:


> My all new scorpion.


One of my favorites :thumbsup:


----------



## inconvenience

Beanflip said:


>


Oh my. I shoot symmetrical frames exclusively, but this frame makes me want to give assymetry another day in court.


----------



## inconvenience

I'm absolutely loving my Trout by Tony the Slinger. It's much like a super compact yet ergonomic Colt. I've paired it with 1/2" straight cut GZK bands and am shooting small 100 for $1 marbles I bought at Walmart.

I'm working a convention near The French Quarter in New Orleans this week. I've been going out to the river during lunch and after work to bust bottles and other trash that floats by.


----------



## Ibojoe

That's a beauty Been.


----------



## Michael71

skropi said:


> My all new scorpion.


I love my scorpion.


----------



## lunasling

Kalevala said:


> Package from GZK China arrived today and one thing in that package was this Carbon Fiber OPFS.
> Only couple shots with that and more later this week.
> Tubes are GZK 1745.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1239.jpg


Fine lookin frame !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got a couple *cheapies* off Amazon,thanks to Wil and his *Road Warrior* idea,they are tough frames.tried it out with office bands ,shootin BB's,then got some 1842's from simpleshot to try out today,and of course the rain came in,,,,,,,


----------



## Michael71

Today it's this..


----------



## Ordo

Trying my Ergo Monster with bands.


----------



## Ordo

Michael71 said:


> Today it's this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AD184C5D-6D10-4912-98A2-BA8A7D13350F.jpeg


Thats a nice and special one.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## inconvenience

Michael71 said:


> Today I've been having fun with this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65EA5BBF-BDD1-4E02-8774-66993407CB63.jpeg


What is that one built from? I'm wanting to build a super thin Colt and that seems like a good frame to model from.


----------



## BushpotChef

Veggie peeler pocket hunter
Dankung 2040 tubes 
Simple Shot Super Sure pouch.

Cuts cans with the best of em. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

Going back and forth with these two. One banded up with precise red and the other with 0.08 latex.


----------



## Ibojoe

Michael71 said:


> Today it's this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AD184C5D-6D10-4912-98A2-BA8A7D13350F.jpeg


 I like the Paracord wrap on that snail


----------



## bigdh2000

urbanshooter said:


> Going back and forth with these two. One banded up with precise red and the other with 0.08 latex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Axiom 1&2.jpg


Which latex do you like better? With them running side by side you probably quickly feel any difference.


----------



## skarrd

skarrd said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will not shoot today, but tomorrow morning she will be letting 5/16 steel fly ... this "Road Warrior" has looped 3050's on it, I'll be shooting looped 2040's too out of my Luck Ring using the same ammo ! Want to see if 5030 is that much faster, and is it worth the extra pull weight compared to 2040 ...... we will see ;- ) Just got this 3050 from China and it feels a little funky compared to the 3050 I just got in from an American distributor ? Should be interesting tomorrow !
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just out of curiousity what did this start out as? Dankung?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it started out as a very poorly put together wire frame slingshot, not worth the $4.80 you pay for it... after you are through fixing it up, you will have little tiger by the tail, IMHO. This is the slingshot and you will see my review of it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SE-PC-M4-Metal-Sling-Anchors/dp/B015AMVLBO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1523194911&sr=8-1&keywords=SE+PC-M4+Duty+Metal+Sling+Shot+with+Nut+%26+Bolt+Band+Anchors
> 
> Once you rip off everything and start over, you will end up with a little tank .. it is tough as heck, pocketable, will take any strength elastic. I have Dankungs that are very comfortable and I have had some that are not, this sling fits about half way between those two. I'm not going to use it for target, It is not really comfortable to shoot long target sessions with ..... be it is comfortable enough for hunting anything a slingshot can take, and for plinking around.
> 
> Since I started playing with these Cheapos (the blackened ones are now called "Road Warriors") these are the slings I have been using in the field ... they are inexpensive, will not break, comfortable enough for hunting and plinking ... I don't want anything else.
> 
> I still carry one of my F-16's, but they are quite a bit bigger, I have been using those for big heavy ammo.
> 
> wll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool,appreciate the info,looks like a fun project,i will give them a try. what type bands/tubes you using on the F-16?
Click to expand...

got one of the *cheapies* filed and sanded ruff spots rebanded and it shoots Awesome!Thanks.also a pic of a B-53 upper half that is my *knock around* plinker.[I do have a couple F-16 frames around to]


----------



## skarrd

shooting these today one of them is probably off topic,lol!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

bigdh2000 said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going back and forth with these two. One banded up with precise red and the other with 0.08 latex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Axiom 1&2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Which latex do you like better? With them running side by side you probably quickly feel any difference.
Click to expand...

Hi Dan,

If I had to choose only one, I would shoot the Precise Red.

The Precise Red has a marginally heavier draw with what I would describe as a steady resistance. The red is snappier and the reaction of targets and cans when hit using it is somewhat addicting! When shooting the Precise Red I probably get to a point of fatigue sooner but I figurel I might as well receive gratification for the effort when shooting a heavier band set.

On the other hand, the 0.8 latex is everything I like with a juicy smooth draw but it just lacks the reactive snappiness of the Precise Red. Every time I went back to it, I appreciated the lighter smooth draw but soon began missing the power of the red. Anyway, I started with 2 meters of each and it'll take me a while to get through all that rubber so I guess I can go back and forth depending on mood...

I ought to mention that I also have a roll of the Precise 0.65 natural. It may not be as heavy as the red but but it seems to have a stiffness that fights back unless it is cut a little longer than usual. Somehow the 0.65 seems to have a lesser elongation factor and I don't like it very much. Maybe it's just my roll?


----------



## bigdh2000

urbanshooter said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going back and forth with these two. One banded up with precise red and the other with 0.08 latex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Axiom 1&2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Which latex do you like better? With them running side by side you probably quickly feel any difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Dan,
> 
> If I had to choose only one, I would shoot the Precise Red.
> 
> The Precise Red has a marginally heavier draw with what I would describe as a steady resistance. The red is snappier and the reaction of targets and cans when hit using it is somewhat addicting! When shooting the Precise Red I probably get to a point of fatigue sooner but I figurel I might as well receive gratification for the effort when shooting a heavier band set.
> 
> On the other hand, the 0.8 latex is everything I like with a juicy smooth draw but it just lacks the reactive snappiness of the Precise Red. Every time I went back to it, I appreciated the lighter smooth draw but soon began missing the power of the red. Anyway, I started with 2 meters of each and it'll take me a while to get through all that rubber so I guess I can go back and forth depending on mood...
> 
> I ought to mention that I also have a roll of the Precise 0.65 natural. It may not be as heavy as the red but but it seems to have a stiffness that fights back unless it is cut a little longer than usual. Somehow the 0.65 seems to have a lesser elongation factor and I don't like it very much. Maybe it's just my roll?
Click to expand...

I have found every thing you said to be accurate myself. The Red Precise is addicting but exhausting after a while. Honestly, I prefer it over TBG, my former golden standard.

I had one band set of Green Precise someone sent me that I found very impressive. I need to get more and cut it to my preference.


----------



## Kalevala

This came today, Pro-Shot Blood Sport. With New GZK 0,72 this is really good.


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting the crap out of this wicked peghead OTT shooter I got from my buddy Mostho, absolutely love it and can't thank him enough! This thing has me shooting lasers! 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala

Nice and smooth :thumbsup:

What bands ?


----------



## BushpotChef

Kalevala said:


> Nice and smooth
> What bands ?


Theraband blue I believe cut at 3/4 wide and about 7-8 inches long. Snappy as heck I'm loving it. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala

Thanks man


----------



## BushpotChef

Kalevala said:


> Thanks man


Not a problem happy to help. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deraNdy76

My latest Prototyp.. Very happy, so far.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger

This evening I've been shooting this plywood beauty from Biker Mike on eBay. One of the first frames I bought last spring. Double TBG and it hits the mark quite well.

This morning I shot my A+ Kit Fox with big tubes. And as always shot a few rounds through the ergo cast camo Ranger with Pro Clips from Bill Hays.


----------



## raventree78

Jolly Roger said:


> This evening I've been shooting this plywood beauty from Biker Mike on eBay. One of the first frames I bought last spring. Double TBG and it hits the mark quite well.
> 
> This morning I shot my A+ Kit Fox with big tubes. And as always shot a few rounds through the ergo cast camo Ranger with Pro Clips from Bill Hays.


Is Biker Mike's stuff solid? I have seen a few of his designs that I liked, but did not how well they were made. So would you recommend his stuff? Thanks


----------



## Jolly Roger

Got this Pocket Predator Poly Molded Scorpion in today's mail. One of the nicest feeling molded slingshots I've held in my hand and shot. Right on target and fills my hand nicely. Will never loose this orange beauty.


----------



## BushpotChef

White Oak 'Pigs Foot'
3/4" x 8" straight SS black latex 
5/8" marbles









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

raventree78 said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This evening I've been shooting this plywood beauty from Biker Mike on eBay. One of the first frames I bought last spring. Double TBG and it hits the mark quite well.
> 
> This morning I shot my A+ Kit Fox with big tubes. And as always shot a few rounds through the ergo cast camo Ranger with Pro Clips from Bill Hays.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Biker Mike's stuff solid? I have seen a few of his designs that I liked, but did not how well they were made. So would you recommend his stuff? Thanks
Click to expand...

I answered this on my smart phone but looks like it didn't show up. Yes, I like Biker Mike's slingshots. The price is right and they are well built but not beautifully polished and finished. Looks like they are made to shoot not to be put on display. They shoot nice and feel good in the hand.


----------



## BushpotChef

The Chirp by Mostho 
Simple Shot Black Latex 3/4" x 7" 
5/8" marbles

This frame is my new favorite grab and go pocket hunter. So small and comfortable in the hand, ergo styling, shou sugi ban finish.. pretty much everything I like in a small frame. This sick puppy will be in my pocket at work from now on...

...Vermin beware! 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

Took my favorite slingshot (Honduran rosewood SPS) and ammo (1/2" steel) out for a great session of woods plinking today.


----------



## truthornothing

M.J said:


> 15241587230311501958437.jpg
> Took my favorite slingshot (Honduran rosewood SPS) and ammo (1/2" steel) out for a great session of woods plinking today.


MJ!!! How is it going ??


----------



## M.J

truthornothing said:


> MJ!!! How is it going ??


Howdy!
Fine, thanks.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Working with my brand new Pocket Predator Taurus from ProShot!!


----------



## Ordo

That's an art piece.


----------



## Michael71

Axiom Champ today..


----------



## raventree78

Shooting these three today


----------



## theTurk

M.J said:


> 15241587230311501958437.jpg
> Took my favorite slingshot (Honduran rosewood SPS) and ammo (1/2" steel) out for a great session of woods plinking today.


Beauty of an sps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting this sweet little paracord number by @raventree78 , the 'Parapult PFS'. Got it set up with some 1842 tubes and and a pouch he also sent me. It's throwing 5/8" marbles with some pretty good authority and is definitely a unique little shooter. Took it for a march down the dead train tracks near my place and busted all sorts of trash from cans to bottle caps.

Very happy with it, thanks Raventree78! 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Shot this little guy tonight.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

BushpotChef said:


> Shooting this sweet little paracord number by @raventree78 , the 'Parapult PFS'. Got it set up with some 1842 tubes and and a pouch he also sent me. It's throwing 5/8" marbles with some pretty good authority and is definitely a unique little shooter. Took it for a march down the dead train tracks near my place and busted all sorts of trash from cans to bottle caps.
> 
> Very happy with it, thanks Raventree78!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Glad you are enjoying it


----------



## Jolly Roger

Went out early this morning as soon as the sun came up. Shot my newly acquired poly molded Pocket Predator Scorpion. Sure like the way this one feels in my hand and how accurately it shoots. Same grip with every shot. I hit pretty much the same spot with every shot as well. I consistently shoot slightly to the left of target with other frames but the Scorpion lobs them in there right on target. If I miss it is my fault.


----------



## BushpotChef

Jolly Roger said:


> Went out early this morning as soon as the sun came up. Shot my newly acquired poly molded Pocket Predator Scorpion. Sure like the way this one feels in my hand and how accurately it shoots. Same grip with every shot. I hit pretty much the same spot with every shot as well. I consistently shoot slightly to the left of target with other frames but the Scorpion lobs them in there right on target. If I miss it is my fault.


That things sweet, that creamsicle orange is blinding me! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot this awesome little shooter I got from The Norseman. It is small enough that I can palm it, but it is super easy to grip properly. I can shoot it quite well and getting better as I use it more.


----------



## BushpotChef

IT CAME!! 

No time to talk now, I'll post a detailed report later, this thing is AWESOME!!

THANKS MR. BILL HAYS!!

P.s. Hey @raventree78 , what do you think of your handy work on this frame? I think it looks super mean! 























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Played with my Lizards today..


----------



## Ibojoe

Michael 71, you have an awesome collection of frames. Those right there are really somethin. Keep em coming!


----------



## Ibojoe

Michael71 said:


> Axiom Champ today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5F9DFBCF-FFF5-46BF-BEA4-AA671214896D.jpeg


. How do you like the pinky hole on your axiom champ? I've been wandering how it would work.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I took another batch of Big Irons in this past Monday to be Powder Coated. I had to include the two I have been shooting in the batch to meet the minimum order. Hence, I am without a Big Iron to shoot for the next few weeks. I will be shooting my newly acquired molded Pocket Predator Scorpion and my cast Ranger until I get the Big Irons back from the shop. Really have taken a strong liking to that Orange molded Scorpion. I made a little flat aluminum card holder yesterday afternoon that I'm looking forward to trying out this morning.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Finally a nice day out. Shooting my Silva Maxim.


----------



## theTurk

One from Ooak Forge today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

theTurk said:


> One from Ooak Forge today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap that thing looks fierce! Remind me of something from an anime series or something! Very cool. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Great slingshot. Love my Ooak Forge.


----------



## Ibojoe

ShootnCoastie said:


> Finally a nice day out. Shooting my Silva Maxim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180421_163851.jpg


 Wow Coastie, that's a hansom frame there! Awesome!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Man that HTS is wicked, steel or aluminum?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

It an alicat from Stone Spear Catapults. It's water jet cut aircraft Aluminum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

Shot these beauties today, thanks Mr Brooks


----------



## Cjw

Shooting one of my Wasp Delta Wings. Really like these Slingshots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger

Cjw said:


> Shooting one of my Wasp Delta Wings. Really like these Slingshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Does that Delta Wing shoot fairly good without bands?


----------



## Cjw

Jolly Roger said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting one of my Wasp Delta Wings. Really like these Slingshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Does that Delta Wing shoot fairly good without bands?
Click to expand...

 yea and no hand slap either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brook

Took this out tonight


----------



## 3danman

Cjw said:


> Shooting one of my Wasp Delta Wings. Really like these Slingshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've got a purple one coming from Dan soon. Looking forward to it.


----------



## theTurk

Jolly Roger said:


> Great slingshot. Love my Ooak Forge.


Nice! Would love to see a video of you shooting it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

3danman said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting one of my Wasp Delta Wings. Really like these Slingshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a purple one coming from Dan soon. Looking forward to it.
Click to expand...

 It's a great Slingshot. Everything lines up easily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Good weather has finally arrived finally. I was getting tired of the elliptical and stationary bike.

Took out the SPS with looped GZK 1636.


----------



## MIsling

Practiced a little bit frameless this evening. Good clean fun, with no "fork hits".


----------



## skarrd

rained all night/morning so shooting BB's down the hallway today


----------



## 3danman

ShootnCoastie said:


> Good weather has finally arrived finally. I was getting tired of the elliptical and stationary bike.
> 
> Took out the SPS with looped GZK 1636.
> 
> 20180422_121149.jpg
> 
> 20180422_121303.jpg


How do you like 1636? How does it compare to 2040 and 1632? Nice bike as well, I ride XC a lot but only casually


----------



## The Norseman

raventree78 said:


> Shot this awesome little shooter I got from The Norseman. It is small enough that I can palm it, but it is super easy to grip properly. I can shoot it quite well and getting better as I use it more.


Glad you like it!


----------



## ShootnCoastie

3danman said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good weather has finally arrived finally. I was getting tired of the elliptical and stationary bike.
> Took out the SPS with looped GZK 1636.20180422_121149.jpg20180422_121303.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like 1636? How does it compare to 2040 and 1632? Nice bike as well, I ride XC a lot but only casually
Click to expand...

I really like looped 1636, in the couple of months I've used it, it has become my favorite looped tube set up for 3/8th steel. It'll replace 1632 for me when I run out of it. It is more toward the 1632 end when compared with 2040. It has a little bit more zip than 1632 and I can plink away much longer with it than I can with 2040.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

This morning on Desert Range II I used The Big Iron to rain marbles upon the invading hoard of glass bottle cresting the ridge at between 35 and 40ft to the soundtrack of The Scorpions.

I had many shots just graze the enemy which let out a little whine as those rounds whistled off into the wind. They couldn't run so they were gutted by the third shot.

Not sharp enough for taking a quail or desert bunny yet! The winds were up enough to buzz my bands but I tried to work through it. Of course I didn't count the ammo pile prior to the enemy approach but it felt like 50 or so. I haven't shot that many marbles in 40 or so years so I basically shot until drawfinger failure. MM









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

Mojave Mo said:


> This morning on Desert Range II I used The Big Iron to rain marbles upon the invading hoard of glass bottle cresting the ridge at between 35 and 40ft to the soundtrack of The Scorpions.
> 
> I had many shots just graze the enemy which let out a little whine as those rounds whistled off into the wind. They couldn't run so they were gutted by the third shot.
> 
> Not sharp enough for taking a quail or desert bunny yet! The winds were up enough to buzz my bands but I tried to work through it. Of course I didn't count the ammo pile prior to the enemy approach but it felt like 50 or so. I haven't shot that many marbles in 40 or so years so I basically shot until drawfinger failure. MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hope you cleaned up after yourself...


----------



## BushpotChef

3danman said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning on Desert Range II I used The Big Iron to rain marbles upon the invading hoard of glass bottle cresting the ridge at between 35 and 40ft to the soundtrack of The Scorpions.
> 
> I had many shots just graze the enemy which let out a little whine as those rounds whistled off into the wind. They couldn't run so they were gutted by the third shot.
> 
> Not sharp enough for taking a quail or desert bunny yet! The winds were up enough to buzz my bands but I tried to work through it. Of course I didn't count the ammo pile prior to the enemy approach but it felt like 50 or so. I haven't shot that many marbles in 40 or so years so I basically shot until drawfinger failure. MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you cleaned up after yourself...
Click to expand...

I wondered if this would be a topic of discussion.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Like they say, it is all about having some fun. Not about being a good Samaritan and cleaning up every dump site you find. Enjoy the opportunities without shame or guilt.


----------



## 3danman

BushpotChef said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning on Desert Range II I used The Big Iron to rain marbles upon the invading hoard of glass bottle cresting the ridge at between 35 and 40ft to the soundtrack of The Scorpions.
> 
> I had many shots just graze the enemy which let out a little whine as those rounds whistled off into the wind. They couldn't run so they were gutted by the third shot.
> 
> Not sharp enough for taking a quail or desert bunny yet! The winds were up enough to buzz my bands but I tried to work through it. Of course I didn't count the ammo pile prior to the enemy approach but it felt like 50 or so. I haven't shot that many marbles in 40 or so years so I basically shot until drawfinger failure. MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you cleaned up after yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered if this would be a topic of discussion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don't mean to stray off topic but in my opinion shooting lead and steel into the woods is bad enough without leaving shards of glass around for animals or children to get hurt on. If it's on your own property, whatever. But I hate going out on a walk or a hike and seeing a bunch of shotgun shells on the ground or busted up targets. It's not about being a samaritan, it's about common decency and respect for others.


----------



## BushpotChef

Id just like to clarify I'm not one way or the other about this, it's purely circumstantial in my book. Two examples would be:

A. An abandoned area far from anywhere where people allow animals or children roam freely (an old factory, a vacant lot etc.) wouldn't bother me to bust bottles on.

B. Any school, park, playing fields, parking lot or other place where folks of all ages congregate would never see me littering or even shooting in the open for the most part.

C. Littering in almost every instance is avoidable. You're not going to save the world by pocketing that sandwich bag in a junkyard. You will however preserve the beauty of a natural area by being mindful not to leave anything behind.

In short, its hard to turn a shamble into a worse shamble, but it's easy to turn a beautiful place into a real dump.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

BushpotChef said:


> Id just like to clarify I'm not one way or the other about this, it's purely circumstantial in my book. Two examples would be:
> 
> A. An abandoned area far from anywhere where people allow animals or children roam freely (an old factory, a vacant lot etc.) wouldn't bother me to bust bottles on.
> 
> B. Any school, park, playing fields, parking lot or other place where folks of all ages congregate would never see me littering or even shooting in the open for the most part.
> 
> C. Littering in almost every instance is avoidable. You're not going to save the world by pocketing that sandwich bag in a junkyard. You will however preserve the beauty of a natural area by being mindful not to leave anything behind.
> 
> In short, its hard to turn a shamble into a worse shamble, but it's easy to turn a beautiful place into a real dump.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


This is largely my view too. I sometimes shoot in an empty gravel lot, and there's a bunch of litter everywhere anyways. But I don't shoot at glass unless I know I can properly clean it up, and sometimes I even pack some trash out with me.

I've been grilled for raising environmental and ethical concerns before on this forum, but I think it's something we all should work on. To do otherwise is lazy and it makes our sport and our community look bad.


----------



## BushpotChef

3danman said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id just like to clarify I'm not one way or the other about this, it's purely circumstantial in my book. Two examples would be:
> 
> A. An abandoned area far from anywhere where people allow animals or children roam freely (an old factory, a vacant lot etc.) wouldn't bother me to bust bottles on.
> 
> B. Any school, park, playing fields, parking lot or other place where folks of all ages congregate would never see me littering or even shooting in the open for the most part.
> 
> C. Littering in almost every instance is avoidable. You're not going to save the world by pocketing that sandwich bag in a junkyard. You will however preserve the beauty of a natural area by being mindful not to leave anything behind.
> 
> In short, its hard to turn a shamble into a worse shamble, but it's easy to turn a beautiful place into a real dump.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is largely my view too. I sometimes shoot in an empty gravel lot, and there's a bunch of litter everywhere anyways. But I don't shoot at glass unless I know I can properly clean it up, and sometimes I even pack some trash out with me.
> 
> I've been grilled for raising environmental and ethical concerns before on this forum, but I think it's something we all should work on. To do otherwise is lazy and it makes our sport and our community look bad.
Click to expand...

Amen brother good on you for keeping your views in spite of criticism. Everyone has their own views and yours isn't one to look down at. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

3danman said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning on Desert Range II I used The Big Iron to rain marbles upon the invading hoard of glass bottle cresting the ridge at between 35 and 40ft to the soundtrack of The Scorpions.
> 
> I had many shots just graze the enemy which let out a little whine as those rounds whistled off into the wind. They couldn't run so they were gutted by the third shot.
> 
> Not sharp enough for taking a quail or desert bunny yet! The winds were up enough to buzz my bands but I tried to work through it. Of course I didn't count the ammo pile prior to the enemy approach but it felt like 50 or so. I haven't shot that many marbles in 40 or so years so I basically shot until drawfinger failure. MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you cleaned up after yourself...
Click to expand...

Indeed. Another abandoned mine filled with broken glass and a few thousand barrels of toxic waste.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Mojave Mo said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning on Desert Range II I used The Big Iron to rain marbles upon the invading hoard of glass bottle cresting the ridge at between 35 and 40ft to the soundtrack of The Scorpions.
> 
> I had many shots just graze the enemy which let out a little whine as those rounds whistled off into the wind. They couldn't run so they were gutted by the third shot.
> 
> Not sharp enough for taking a quail or desert bunny yet! The winds were up enough to buzz my bands but I tried to work through it. Of course I didn't count the ammo pile prior to the enemy approach but it felt like 50 or so. I haven't shot that many marbles in 40 or so years so I basically shot until drawfinger failure. MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you cleaned up after yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. Another abandoned mine filled with broken glass and a few thousand barrels of toxic waste.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

And just in case my Mommy is on this forum I don't bring my own glass to Desert Range II, it is all over the mountain left in dump mounds from the 'cleanup' of this place 35 years ago.And since this place is a government site, and I am an American citizen, I also took a pee when I was done. MM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

BushpotChef said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning on Desert Range II I used The Big Iron to rain marbles upon the invading hoard of glass bottle cresting the ridge at between 35 and 40ft to the soundtrack of The Scorpions.
> 
> I had many shots just graze the enemy which let out a little whine as those rounds whistled off into the wind. They couldn't run so they were gutted by the third shot.
> 
> Not sharp enough for taking a quail or desert bunny yet! The winds were up enough to buzz my bands but I tried to work through it. Of course I didn't count the ammo pile prior to the enemy approach but it felt like 50 or so. I haven't shot that many marbles in 40 or so years so I basically shot until drawfinger failure. MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you cleaned up after yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered if this would be a topic of discussion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Funny enough I didn't wonder at all. I have been saving this planet for 54 years. This wasteland that I live in will rebound, maybe.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Back to topic, please.


----------



## The Norseman

Mojave Mo said:


> This morning on Desert Range II I used The Big Iron to rain marbles upon the invading hoard of glass bottle cresting the ridge at between 35 and 40ft to the soundtrack of The Scorpions.
> 
> I had many shots just graze the enemy which let out a little whine as those rounds whistled off into the wind. They couldn't run so they were gutted by the third shot.
> 
> Not sharp enough for taking a quail or desert bunny yet! The winds were up enough to buzz my bands but I tried to work through it. Of course I didn't count the ammo pile prior to the enemy approach but it felt like 50 or so. I haven't shot that many marbles in 40 or so years so I basically shot until drawfinger failure. MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love your shooting range! How is the big iron working?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The Norseman said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning on Desert Range II I used The Big Iron to rain marbles upon the invading hoard of glass bottle cresting the ridge at between 35 and 40ft to the soundtrack of The Scorpions.
> 
> I had many shots just graze the enemy which let out a little whine as those rounds whistled off into the wind. They couldn't run so they were gutted by the third shot.
> 
> Not sharp enough for taking a quail or desert bunny yet! The winds were up enough to buzz my bands but I tried to work through it. Of course I didn't count the ammo pile prior to the enemy approach but it felt like 50 or so. I haven't shot that many marbles in 40 or so years so I basically shot until drawfinger failure. MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I love your shooting range! How is the big iron working?
Click to expand...

Norseman, thanks for asking. Straight out of the box it satisfied and old shooter that is back shooting after stumbling into this world of cutting cards and lighting matches. Bombproof is the only real description for The Big Iron. I am doing a little mod 2tabs like I saw in a review done by another forum member. Two months before I got here I nearly destroyed 1.5 EBay birchply frames trying to connect. Funny I don't really 'see' TBI anymore when I am shooting because I know I am not firing through the forks of a catty made out of premium bamboo and buzinga wood with silver inlays.....which I am still looking for btw. MM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

New one from a friend. A totally unique experience.


----------



## Ibojoe

Beanflip said:


> New one from a friend. A totally unique experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B7C36039-4078-4F51-9C83-FF2E1F01B41B.jpeg


wow! A picture of a Slingshot. How do you like "the Wing" Beanflip?


----------



## bigdh2000

Gave this one from Toolman Tim a workout last night. A bit tricky to tie on the bands, but once done, its a beauty to shoot.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Beanflip said:


> New one from a friend. A totally unique experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B7C36039-4078-4F51-9C83-FF2E1F01B41B.jpeg


A $60 investment and over $100 when accessories are bought.....for a piece of molded plastic. Go figure???


----------



## Ordo

Shooting the Devil Chalice just now. The thumb swell acts divinely. Very satisfied with this SS.


----------



## Beanflip

Ibojoe said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> New one from a friend. A totally unique experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B7C36039-4078-4F51-9C83-FF2E1F01B41B.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> wow! A picture of a Slingshot. How do you like "the Wing" Beanflip?
Click to expand...

 Haha! Well...it is quite an adjustment. It's like no other slingshot I've ever experienced. If you can try one before you buy I would recommend you do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

Ordo said:


> Shooting the Devil Chalice just now. The thumb swell acts divinely. Very satisfied with this SS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devils Chalice.JPG


 Nice. I'm surprised we don't see the thumb swell more often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Had these two out today..


----------



## Luck over skill

Got this in the mail today pfs from Bay Forge catapults over in the UK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I went and shot 22 rounds today through this ReGrind2 that I found on eBay.

After shooting my BigIron on the last three outings I was feeling 'crowded' on this frame today. I preserved knowing that there is a lesson in here about making a Slingshot.

I am becoming confident at shooting so I set one target at 33' and one at 100ft. I dispatched the first target in two shots.

Of the 20 rounds I shot at the second target at 100ft, 17 of them passed clear through the bottle. Desert Range II is actually called Devil's Gate, which leads me to believe I need to get some garlic ammo or something.

Wait........newbie error? This discussion is about what we shot, not how we shot? Also....should I be posting all of my blether in the Newbie section until I am off probation?

p.s.----now I think my ReGrind2 kind of sucks.
























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Luck over skill said:


> Got this in the mail today pfs from Bay Forge catapults over in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks to be a sweet fire starter with a side of flint!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Mojave Mo said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this in the mail today pfs from Bay Forge catapults over in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be a sweet fire starter with a side of flint!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You're right. Amazing what passes as a slingshot sometimes. If you can tie rubber to it. it seems to qualify as a slingshot.


----------



## bigdh2000

I have found forged slingshots to be more comfortable than a lot of "nice" ones that have been made around here as of late. I would try one before I found the need to comment negatively on them...


----------



## Cjw

Will be shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Royleonard

Agree with Mr. Hood. I just tried a forged one that is a beaut.


----------



## Cjw

Some people just have to complain and put down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger

Sorry about expressing an individual opinion without checking in first.


----------



## Cjw

I have opinions on certain makers Slingshots but I'm not going to put down their frames.You like Bill Hayes frames, most of them I've never shot well. Doesn't mean their not great frames. Bill does great work. I shoot SPS's because they work for me. I've never shot pickle forks well , doesn't mean their not great frames for someone else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Found this cool little phone case at the thrift store for a quarter. It's adjustable but it fit my Torque clone perfectly. It's click adjustable for angled carry and it's got a really solid belt clip. I've been wearing it horizontally and it's nice because I like to have my pockets empty to reduce noise.































Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman

BushpotChef said:


> Found this cool little phone case at the thrift store for a quarter. It's adjustable but it fit my Torque clone perfectly. It's click adjustable for angled carry and it's got a really solid belt clip. I've been wearing it horizontally and it's nice because I like to have my pockets empty to reduce noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Now you can quick draw in any Old West shootouts!


----------



## Pluto41

Testing this one


----------



## BushpotChef

Pluto41 said:


> Testing this one


Ahhh the old nutcracker. I still remember taking out a few sparrows with mine, back when I believed it wasn't really a slingshot till you smoked something with it. I believe I was using rocks for ammo and some folded Theraband blue LOL!

Thanks for the flashback! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael71

These 2 today..


----------



## urbanshooter

My first time shooting tubes. Have no idea if I set them up correctly. I used a twisted cuff cut from the same stuff and threaded the ends through with long nose pliers. These are 1842 from China. Is it just me or bad tubes? I find the draw weight heavy but projectile speed sluggish? Flatbands seem much lighter and faster...


----------



## Cjw

Bad tubes. Try 20/40 premium Dankung or 20/40 from GZK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Michael71 said:


> These 2 today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B54F6067-9A9C-4F78-861C-6C49F762C2F3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECF420B0-B8E5-4739-94B9-346EA1993FCA.jpeg


 Your frames just floor me every time you post. That is a beautiful sps right there brother!


----------



## urbanshooter

Cjw said:


> Bad tubes. Try 20/40 premium Dankung or 20/40 from GZK.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! Will do 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael71

Ibojoe said:


> Michael71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B54F6067-9A9C-4F78-861C-6C49F762C2F3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECF420B0-B8E5-4739-94B9-346EA1993FCA.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Your frames just floor me every time you post. That is a beautiful sps right there brother!
Click to expand...

Thanks. that sps is a joy to shoot.


----------



## Michael71

I now know why the Scout is a popular choice..


----------



## mattwalt

urbanshooter said:


> My first time shooting tubes. Have no idea if I set them up correctly. I used a twisted cuff cut from the same stuff and threaded the ends through with long nose pliers. These are 1842 from China. Is it just me or bad tubes? I find the draw weight heavy but projectile speed sluggish? Flatbands seem much lighter and faster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180429_161636.jpg


Yeah - thats a lot of elastic for say 9.5mm steel. Pseudo in 1842 work well - or even singles.


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## ShootnCoastie

urbanshooter said:


> My first time shooting tubes. Have no idea if I set them up correctly. I used a twisted cuff cut from the same stuff and threaded the ends through with long nose pliers. These are 1842 from China. Is it just me or bad tubes? I find the draw weight heavy but projectile speed sluggish? Flatbands seem much lighter and faster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180429_161636.jpg


I find looped 1842 a little too much of a heavy draw for just plinking around, 2040 is about as far as I go with looped tubes.

But... 1842 isn't bad in a single configuration. I use it at a 5X stretch factor with 3/8th steel and it's a nice plinking/target setup.

Shot this earlier.


----------



## BushpotChef

ShootnCoastie said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first time shooting tubes. Have no idea if I set them up correctly. I used a twisted cuff cut from the same stuff and threaded the ends through with long nose pliers. These are 1842 from China. Is it just me or bad tubes? I find the draw weight heavy but projectile speed sluggish? Flatbands seem much lighter and faster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180429_161636.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I find looped 1842 a little too much of a heavy draw for just plinking around, 2040 is about as far as I go with looped tubes.
> 
> But... 1842 isn't bad in a single configuration. I use it at a 5X stretch factor with 3/8th steel and it's a nice plinking/target setup.
> 
> Shot this earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180429_160349.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180429_160419.jpg
Click to expand...

Looped 2040's FTW.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

ShootnCoastie said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first time shooting tubes. Have no idea if I set them up correctly. I used a twisted cuff cut from the same stuff and threaded the ends through with long nose pliers. These are 1842 from China. Is it just me or bad tubes? I find the draw weight heavy but projectile speed sluggish? Flatbands seem much lighter and faster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180429_161636.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I find looped 1842 a little too much of a heavy draw for just plinking around, 2040 is about as far as I go with looped tubes.
> 
> But... 1842 isn't bad in a single configuration. I use it at a 5X stretch factor with 3/8th steel and it's a nice plinking/target setup.
> 
> Shot this earlier.
> 
> 20180429_160349.jpg
> 
> 20180429_160419.jpg
Click to expand...

I really like the colors on that setup. Interesting that not many people shoot TTF tubes.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

3danman said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find looped 1842 a little too much of a heavy draw for just plinking around, 2040 is about as far as I go with looped tubes.
> But... 1842 isn't bad in a single configuration. I use it at a 5X stretch factor with 3/8th steel and it's a nice plinking/target setup.
> Shot this earlier.20180429_160349.jpg20180429_160419.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the colors on that setup. Interesting that not many people shoot TTF tubes.
Click to expand...

I have several slingshots setup with single tubes TTF. Easy to aim, just sight down the tube.


----------



## urbanshooter

mattwalt said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first time shooting tubes. Have no idea if I set them up correctly. I used a twisted cuff cut from the same stuff and threaded the ends through with long nose pliers. These are 1842 from China. Is it just me or bad tubes? I find the draw weight heavy but projectile speed sluggish? Flatbands seem much lighter and faster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180429_161636.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - thats a lot of elastic for say 9.5mm steel. Pseudo in 1842 work well - or even singles.
Click to expand...




ShootnCoastie said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first time shooting tubes. Have no idea if I set them up correctly. I used a twisted cuff cut from the same stuff and threaded the ends through with long nose pliers. These are 1842 from China. Is it just me or bad tubes? I find the draw weight heavy but projectile speed sluggish? Flatbands seem much lighter and faster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180429_161636.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I find looped 1842 a little too much of a heavy draw for just plinking around, 2040 is about as far as I go with looped tubes.
> 
> But... 1842 isn't bad in a single configuration. I use it at a 5X stretch factor with 3/8th steel and it's a nice plinking/target setup.
> 
> Shot this earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180429_160349.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180429_160419.jpg
Click to expand...

You guys are awesome...Thanks all! Gonna get on ordering in some Dankung Premium 2040 tubes and use those orange tubes in pesudo for plinking... So much for being taken by an attractive colour! ...


----------



## bigdh2000

urbanshooter said:


> My first time shooting tubes. Have no idea if I set them up correctly. I used a twisted cuff cut from the same stuff and threaded the ends through with long nose pliers. These are 1842 from China. Is it just me or bad tubes? I find the draw weight heavy but projectile speed sluggish? Flatbands seem much lighter and faster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180429_161636.jpg


Like several have said, the tubes are likely a bit robust. I love looped 1632s. One thing I will say, that is a very unique way of attaching the tubes on the forks. I really like it. Simple and quick.


----------



## BushpotChef

Michael71 said:


> I now know why the Scout is a popular choice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3854F56A-D929-41D3-B835-38FCDB6CBE12.jpeg


Im running a similar setup right now, down to the red lanyard and black latex lol. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

Torque today..


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Shooting my Ranger this evening.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll

Well since I can't shoot as I'm recuperating from the flu I'm practicing with my Pocket Pumpkin in my mind, shooting 5/16 steel all over the desert floor;- ) Almost got a Starling, just to the left of his body ....rats ;- )










wll


----------



## BushpotChef

wll said:


> Well since I can't shoot as I'm recuperating from the flu I'm practicing with my Pocket Pumpkin in my mind, shooting 5/16 steel all over the desert floor;- ) Almost got a Starling, just to the left of his body ....rats ;- )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll


Don't worry my friend, you're shooting vicariously through me! Me and the road warrior were keeping the bunnies on their toes all afternoon! I'll be sure to put together that review video for you in short order, I apologize it's taking this long. Be well my friend! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Jolly Roger said:


> Sorry about expressing an individual opinion without checking in first.


Thanks fore the like No Guarantees.


----------



## BushpotChef

Had a little misfortune today, but the weather is beautiful so Im heading to the woods with this litte monster to let the stress melt away. The 'Twist' with 10mm steels & 1/2" marbles. Running 8"×3/4" straight cut SS black latex. Modified this pouch from @Jolly Roger and its PERFECT for these ammo types. Cheesy little black & orange color scheme ties it together - but it works.

Shooting this setup 3/4 butter - LOVE it.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Shooting this little guy today. Tony the Slinger Mini Axiom.

It'll be my last day shooting for a little while. Having minor shoulder operation tomorrow and will have to take it easy for about 4-6 weeks afterwards


----------



## Brook

Today’s menu


----------



## Brook

????


----------



## 3danman

ShootnCoastie said:


> Shooting this little guy today. Tony the Slinger Mini Axiom.
> 
> It'll be my last day shooting for a little while. Having minor shoulder operation tomorrow and will have to take it easy for about 4-6 weeks afterwards
> 
> 20180501_162536.jpg


Hope it all goes well! Seems like a lot of forum members are undergoing health issues recently.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

3danman said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this little guy today. Tony the Slinger Mini Axiom.
> 
> It'll be my last day shooting for a little while. Having minor shoulder operation tomorrow and will have to take it easy for about 4-6 weeks afterwards
> 
> 20180501_162536.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it all goes well! Seems like a lot of forum members are undergoing health issues recently.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I've been waiting for this day. I broke my collar bone two Novembers ago. There was a small metal plate that was installed to hold things together, but it has been discomforting. All is healed, so it comes out tomorrow


----------



## wll

ShootnCoastie said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this little guy today. Tony the Slinger Mini Axiom.
> 
> It'll be my last day shooting for a little while. Having minor shoulder operation tomorrow and will have to take it easy for about 4-6 weeks afterwards
> 
> 20180501_162536.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it all goes well! Seems like a lot of forum members are undergoing health issues recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I've been waiting for this day. I broke my collar bone two Novembers ago. There was a small metal plate that was installed to hold things together, but it has been discomforting. All is healed, so it comes out tomorrow
Click to expand...

congrats ... get rid of the plate :- )

wll


----------



## Ibojoe

Hope your back up shootn real soon Coastie!!


----------



## Brook

Out today


----------



## 3danman

I shot these yesterday. I'm trying to teach myself how to shoot intuitively, with a bit of a flip like a lot of Chinese shooters do. It's annoying going from consistent hits on a soda can from ~45 feet to struggling like I was. Practice, practice, practice! There's a different sense of satisfaction when you get an intuitive shot, though.

It had been a while since I shot Torque, too. Perfect for flats and I've always been good with it, even though it isn't my very most comfortable slingshot. .03" Amber latex tourniquet bands on the Torque, stock 7/8" wide SS Black on the new Axiom and 2040 pseudos on the Black Palm Thunder. Homemade goat hide pouches on my bandsets.


----------



## urbanshooter

I keep coming back to this... just probably the most comfy and accurate (for me) slingshot...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1

Bill Hays GP03 Scorpion ????????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. And for a few months.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M.J

Took a few shots with my fantastic Lewis Pride custom. 
Lewis and I shot together quite a bit at the ECST a few years ago and he noticed how I was holding my SPS way up on the forks.
He took it upon himself to design a looped tube shooter with contoured fork tips to suit my hold style. This is one of my all time favorite slingshots both because it's beautiful and fantastically comfortable but because it was made just for me by such a good dude.


----------



## Ordo

Shooting the Holy Chalice today. It happens to be miraculously precise.


----------



## 3danman

Shot this for a few hours yesterday, continuing the intuitive/speed shooting journey. I'm not hoping to break any records but getting shots off faster is in some ways more fun, especially if you're getting consecutive hits. I wasn't feeling flats on the Delta Wing so I put some of my new 2040 tubing on it, 6.5" active for a nearly maxed draw for me. If nobody has tried it, 2040 singles and 5/16" ammo were practically made for each other... I was getting very flat trajectories and surprisingly solid smack impacts, especially considering the draw weight. This will likely be my new go-to setup for some time. 5/16" appears to be cheaper from my source too. I made another bandset and put it on my Torque, although the Delta Wing lends itself really well to point-and-shoot firing... perfect for a beginner to intuitive shooting. I added some hockey tape to the handle to help round out the corners. What was ergonomically good is now near perfect. My skinny fingers weren't liking the rectangular bottom portion of the handle, but now that is remedied. Thanks for looking.


----------



## BushpotChef

Maple Starship 

SEND IN THE FLEET!









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

I got something new from STO. I have never shot anything like it. I love it. I typically prefer ttf, but this little ott rig was fun. It is called a Weaver.


----------



## BushpotChef

I actually really like that does he sell them? 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Yes.


----------



## skarrd

I would be interested in one of these as well,where do we find them?


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Check the vendor forum


----------



## MakoPat

STO has a link on the bottom of his posts as well. Or PM him. Also checkout his Starship. I like BushpotChef's too. It is wood and repurposed and speaks to me.


----------



## inconvenience

I went back and refined this frame some more. Both asthetically and ergonomically.

It's now my second fave after my Tony the Slinger Trout, and it's now my EDC.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shooting the top shots for the mono-challenge one short, one butterfly


----------



## MIsling

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman

MakoPat said:


> I got something new from STO. I have never shot anything like it. I love it. I typically prefer ttf, but this little ott rig was fun. It is called a Weaver.


How does it shoot? Is it comfortable?


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShootnCoastie

While not exactly shooting this today (shoulder is getting better). I banded up my PPMG and then noticed this. While there is absolutely nothing wrong with this setup and I'm not going to re-tie this, but the OCD is killing me.


----------



## skarrd

no laughter please,it really does shoot......


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

MakoPat said:


> I got something new from STO. I have never shot anything like it. I love it. I typically prefer ttf, but this little ott rig was fun. It is called a Weaver.


That thing is really awesome

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

SPS #5 and 1/2" steel today.


----------



## mattwalt

skarrd said:


> no laughter please,it really does shoot......


I have been looking at them - think they're cool. How you find shooting it?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Hey Skarrd. Are those rubber bands from an office store, made by Alliance, 3 colored lengths in each bag?


skarrd said:


> no laughter please,it really does shoot......


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> no laughter please,it really does shoot......
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking at them - think they're cool. How you find shooting it?
Click to expand...

shoots BBs pretty well actually kind of a pinch/finger grip on it,will try and get a pic


----------



## skarrd

Mojave Mo said:


> Hey Skarrd. Are those rubber bands from an office store, made by Alliance, 3 colored lengths in each bag?
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> no laughter please,it really does shoot......
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yep,I love em they make the best BB 1/4 inch bands I have found,easiest 2


----------



## skarrd

Please pardon the crappy camera,it was a hurry up quick on the old clamshell fone .lol.


----------



## Cjw

M.J said:


> 1525954494923184303974.jpg
> SPS #5 and 1/2" steel today.


 Always shoot what works for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

M.J said:


> 1525954494923184303974.jpg
> SPS #5 and 1/2" steel today.


 That is really a nice one right there. Looks warm


----------



## Ibojoe

ShootnCoastie said:


> While not exactly shooting this today (shoulder is getting better). I banded up my PPMG and then noticed this. While there is absolutely nothing wrong with this setup and I'm not going to re-tie this, but the OCD is killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180509_161554.jpg


 I think we've all done it but it still drive me crazy.lol!!


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

Coffee, vape gear, 9.5mm steel of doom, my trusty scorpion, which is the only one I can shoot thanks to Tom, classic, good, Greek weather, three small targets, lots of confidence, and another 7-10 hour session is starting now.


----------



## BushpotChef

Busting cans with the Parapult. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

A parapult. Never thought that sling existed.
I'm shooting Natasha today:


----------



## Michael71

skarrd said:


> no laughter please,it really does shoot......


It is a fun B.B. shooter..


----------



## ShootnCoastie

The shoulder is healing quicker than I expected, I didn't think I would pick up a slingshot for at least another week.

Took this out for a just a little shooting. Clear Axiom Ocularis with single 1745 GZK.


----------



## raventree78

ShootnCoastie said:


> The shoulder is healing quicker than I expected, I didn't think I would pick up a slingshot for at least another week.
> 
> Took this out for a just a little shooting. Clear Axiom Ocularis with single 1745 GZK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180513_165354.jpg


That is one slick looking rig


----------



## BushpotChef

That thing is just too bloody cool, super slick! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

Took a few shots with "Kate Upton", a lovely, full-figured lilac natural that I made a few years ago.


----------



## skropi

Eventhough I don't shoot ott, this natural is a natural beauty MJ.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I sent a reconnaissance team out to Desert Range II this morning as I thought I heard helicopters last night.

Sure enough, 6 or 7 of em' coming up through the mine. All of them armed to the shards.

The Slingshot Gods had visited the day before and left behind a Ranger and Torque......and 48 rounds of 3/8" steel slingmissles.

The first 12 rounds went out behind the Ranger. Four near misses, 5th heavy damage to the extremities of one invader. The next 6 rounds went out rapidly with carnage at every shot!

The next 12 rounds went out behind the Torque. The ammo was jumping out of this thing! Made contact on the 11th round. I was questioning my handle wrap and the band strength and my strength around the 8th shot because I was sending them outside the strike zone too much.

The next 12 rounds flew down range behind the Ranger with contact almost every shot! I was smiling and starting to release under a 2 count. I also found my self drifting over my target to simulate running and started to pop the tops off left and right. By the 12 shot I told myself that it'll be a sinch to cut a card or light a roadflare with this little sweetheart.

The next 12 rounds on the Torque went out a lot slower. The draw weight between the two slings was almost dramatically different. Sorry no metrics, only photos. I did make contact a few more times but I was getting pulled by the sling towards the end. I think I am going to unwrap it and go with the original intent/design and maybe add some hockey tape for my sweaty hand instead. Funny I didn't think I needed to do anything with the handle of the Ranger. But I was pulling a lot less weight as well.

Thanks to KawKan for the recommendation.
Props to Bushpotchef for strong reviews of the Torque.

These are my first 'commercial' slingshots since my folding wrist rocket back in '75, so this was a unique visit today and sling into my youth yet again.

May yer shootin' be straight and yer whiskey too! Mojave Mo























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

Mojave Mo said:


> I sent a reconnaissance team out to Desert Range II this morning as I thought I heard helicopters last night.
> 
> Sure enough, 6 or 7 of em' coming up through the mine. All of them armed to the shards.
> 
> The Slingshot Gods had visited the day before and left behind a Ranger and Torque......and 48 rounds of 3/8" steel slingmissles.
> 
> The first 12 rounds went out behind the Ranger. Four near misses, 5th heavy damage to the extremities of one invader. The next 6 rounds went out rapidly with carnage at every shot!
> 
> The next 12 rounds went out behind the Torque. The ammo was jumping out of this thing! Made contact on the 11th round. I was questioning my handle wrap and the band strength and my strength around the 8th shot because I was sending them outside the strike zone too much.
> 
> The next 12 rounds flew down range behind the Ranger with contact almost every shot! I was smiling and starting to release under a 2 count. I also found my self drifting over my target to simulate running and started to pop the tops off left and right. By the 12 shot I told myself that it'll be a sinch to cut a card or light a roadflare with this little sweetheart.
> 
> The next 12 rounds on the Torque went out a lot slower. The draw weight between the two slings was almost dramatically different. Sorry no metrics, only photos. I did make contact a few more times but I was getting pulled by the sling towards the end. I think I am going to unwrap it and go with the original intent/design and maybe add some hockey tape for my sweaty hand instead. Funny I didn't think I needed to do anything with the handle of the Ranger. But I was pulling a lot less weight as well.
> 
> Thanks to KawKan for the recommendation.
> Props to Bushpotchef for strong reviews of the Torque.
> 
> These are my first 'commercial' slingshots since my folding wrist rocket back in '75, so this was a unique visit today and sling into my youth yet again.
> 
> May yer shootin' be straight and yer whiskey too! Mojave Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Do you shoot a pinch grip or a support grip with the Ranger?


----------



## Cjw

Still shooting this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

3danman said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent a reconnaissance team out to Desert Range II this morning as I thought I heard helicopters last night.
> 
> Sure enough, 6 or 7 of em' coming up through the mine. All of them armed to the shards.
> 
> The Slingshot Gods had visited the day before and left behind a Ranger and Torque......and 48 rounds of 3/8" steel slingmissles.
> 
> The first 12 rounds went out behind the Ranger. Four near misses, 5th heavy damage to the extremities of one invader. The next 6 rounds went out rapidly with carnage at every shot!
> 
> The next 12 rounds went out behind the Torque. The ammo was jumping out of this thing! Made contact on the 11th round. I was questioning my handle wrap and the band strength and my strength around the 8th shot because I was sending them outside the strike zone too much.
> 
> The next 12 rounds flew down range behind the Ranger with contact almost every shot! I was smiling and starting to release under a 2 count. I also found my self drifting over my target to simulate running and started to pop the tops off left and right. By the 12 shot I told myself that it'll be a sinch to cut a card or light a roadflare with this little sweetheart.
> 
> The next 12 rounds on the Torque went out a lot slower. The draw weight between the two slings was almost dramatically different. Sorry no metrics, only photos. I did make contact a few more times but I was getting pulled by the sling towards the end. I think I am going to unwrap it and go with the original intent/design and maybe add some hockey tape for my sweaty hand instead. Funny I didn't think I needed to do anything with the handle of the Ranger. But I was pulling a lot less weight as well.
> 
> Thanks to KawKan for the recommendation.
> Props to Bushpotchef for strong reviews of the Torque.
> 
> These are my first 'commercial' slingshots since my folding wrist rocket back in '75, so this was a unique visit today and sling into my youth yet again.
> 
> May yer shootin' be straight and yer whiskey too! Mojave Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Do you shoot a pinch grip or a support grip with the Ranger?
Click to expand...

Today I shot the Ranger with a thumb supported grip. I think I need the thumb out to help lock my wrist.


----------



## Michael71

Ive been playing with this today..


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Greetings? Are these produced by private builders, or commercially? Whenever I see one I think I need one. Just saw one on eBay that is wood faced and not G10 for $150. Aside from looking swell does it fit a brace shooter? Thanks for your time. MM


Cjw said:


> Still shooting this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Mojave Mo said:


> Greetings? Are these produced by private builders, or commercially? Whenever I see one I think I need one. Just saw one on eBay that is wood faced and not G10 for $150. Aside from looking swell does it fit a brace shooter? Thanks for your time. MM
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still shooting this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 It's made by Jim Harris at Performance Catapults. It's an SPS. This ones textured G10 with orange spacers and Stainless steel core. I don't remember but I believe it was about $225 . Yes you shoot it finger braced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger

SPS by Jim Harris is a great slingshot. One of the first I bought about this time last year. Shoots primarily looped tubes and quick to change without having to tie bands on. Jim does make and sell a Birch plywood model without pins...bought mine for $59 when he had them posted on eBay. Small and compact as well as easy to shoot. I wanted to start shooting flat bands so hung mine on the wall. But still grab one now and then.

Edit: P.S. I hope this does not offend CJW.


----------



## Cjw

Jolly Roger said:


> SPS by Jim Harris is a great slingshot. One of the first I bought about this time last year. Shoots primarily looped tubes and quick to change without having to tie bands on. Jim does make and sell a Birch plywood model without pins...bought mine for $59 when he had them posted on eBay. Small and compact as well as easy to shoot. I wanted to start shooting flat bands so hung mine on the wall. But still grab one now and then.
> 
> Edit: P.S. I hope this does not offend CJW.


 you don't offend me just make me laugh ????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger

Cjw said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> SPS by Jim Harris is a great slingshot. One of the first I bought about this time last year. Shoots primarily looped tubes and quick to change without having to tie bands on. Jim does make and sell a Birch plywood model without pins...bought mine for $59 when he had them posted on eBay. Small and compact as well as easy to shoot. I wanted to start shooting flat bands so hung mine on the wall. But still grab one now and then.
> 
> Edit: P.S. I hope this does not offend CJW.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't offend me just make me laugh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Tdhanks, I also do get some good laughs from your criticisms and come backs.


----------



## Cjw

Jolly Roger said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> SPS by Jim Harris is a great slingshot. One of the first I bought about this time last year. Shoots primarily looped tubes and quick to change without having to tie bands on. Jim does make and sell a Birch plywood model without pins...bought mine for $59 when he had them posted on eBay. Small and compact as well as easy to shoot. I wanted to start shooting flat bands so hung mine on the wall. But still grab one now and then.
> 
> Edit: P.S. I hope this does not offend CJW.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't offend me just make me laugh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tdhanks, I also do get some good laughs from your criticisms and come backs.
Click to expand...

Glad I can do my part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crypter27

M.J said:


> 20180514_094643.jpg
> Took a few shots with "Kate Upton", a lovely, full-figured lilac natural that I made a few years ago.


*Nice natural man!*


----------



## crypter27

Michael71 said:


> Ive been playing with this today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE485B29-EFDD-42ED-994A-3FE76330E365.jpeg


*That's a sweet board cut, bro!*


----------



## Brook

Jolly and cjw, I've just read the rip off scout thread and had a laugh then over here your at it again????
Love some healthy banter.
Mojave Mo, the sps is a nice pocketable frame that shoots flats or tubes, thumb brace or pinch grip it's very versatile and I would recommend the design. If you don't want to shell out for the original Stone Spear catapults in the uk do a solid aluminium at a good price they also do a 6mm core you can add your own scales or just polish it up and use as is.


----------



## M.J

Took my new purple Dankung out to the woods with some looped 2040 and 1/2" steel.
Fits the hand perfectly and shoots great!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Had a nice morning shoot with my MDR--modified dead ringer!

First time out. I experimented shooting BF and concluded in a short time that it reminded me of learning Golf. I ripped a hanging plastic bottle a few times, and sprayed the horizon with horrific misses the rest of the time.

I went back to my fixed anchor with the floppy bands and after a couple of tracer rounds I tagged the bottle for 5 in a row! It is a personal best to date. I might be saving the butterfly for lobbing flaming tar balls over the wall.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

New arrival from STO ????


----------



## Covert5

I'm shooting my slingchucks for the first time full butterfly. This was actually my first time shooting full butterfly with anything. I have to say shooting like this is exhilarating! I feel like a samurai longbowman!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

ShootnCoastie said:


> The shoulder is healing quicker than I expected, I didn't think I would pick up a slingshot for at least another week.
> 
> Took this out for a just a little shooting. Clear Axiom Ocularis with single 1745 GZK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180513_165354.jpg


That looks awesome!


----------



## Jolly Roger

I really enjoy shooting my Harpy. He did a nice job on them. So light and comfortable. Locks into the hand. I can open my hand and it just stays there.



Mr Brooks said:


> New arrival from STO


----------



## skarrd

Mojave Mo said:


> I sent a reconnaissance team out to Desert Range II this morning as I thought I heard helicopters last night.
> 
> Sure enough, 6 or 7 of em' coming up through the mine. All of them armed to the shards.
> 
> The Slingshot Gods had visited the day before and left behind a Ranger and Torque......and 48 rounds of 3/8" steel slingmissles.
> 
> The first 12 rounds went out behind the Ranger. Four near misses, 5th heavy damage to the extremities of one invader. The next 6 rounds went out rapidly with carnage at every shot!
> 
> The next 12 rounds went out behind the Torque. The ammo was jumping out of this thing! Made contact on the 11th round. I was questioning my handle wrap and the band strength and my strength around the 8th shot because I was sending them outside the strike zone too much.
> 
> The next 12 rounds flew down range behind the Ranger with contact almost every shot! I was smiling and starting to release under a 2 count. I also found my self drifting over my target to simulate running and started to pop the tops off left and right. By the 12 shot I told myself that it'll be a sinch to cut a card or light a roadflare with this little sweetheart.
> 
> The next 12 rounds on the Torque went out a lot slower. The draw weight between the two slings was almost dramatically different. Sorry no metrics, only photos. I did make contact a few more times but I was getting pulled by the sling towards the end. I think I am going to unwrap it and go with the original intent/design and maybe add some hockey tape for my sweaty hand instead. Funny I didn't think I needed to do anything with the handle of the Ranger. But I was pulling a lot less weight as well.
> 
> Thanks to KawKan for the recommendation.
> Props to Bushpotchef for strong reviews of the Torque.
> 
> These are my first 'commercial' slingshots since my folding wrist rocket back in '75, so this was a unique visit today and sling into my youth yet again.
> 
> May yer shootin' be straight and yer whiskey too! Mojave Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


looks like a spot I used to go outside Phoenix,years ago. I love my torque,havent tried a Ranger yet,but got a scorpion from Mr.Hayes I really like


----------



## crypter27

*I like to shoot my scrappers! *





  








20180517 122006




__
crypter27


__
May 17, 2018











  








20180517 122025




__
crypter27


__
May 17, 2018


----------



## M.J

I got this funky ash cup in trade today and set it up old skool ttf with long single 1842s to shoot some 1/2" steel full butta.


----------



## Jolly Roger

skarrd said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent a reconnaissance team out to Desert Range II this morning as I thought I heard helicopters last night.
> 
> Sure enough, 6 or 7 of em' coming up through the mine. All of them armed to the shards.
> 
> The Slingshot Gods had visited the day before and left behind a Ranger and Torque......and 48 rounds of 3/8" steel slingmissles.
> 
> The first 12 rounds went out behind the Ranger. Four near misses, 5th heavy damage to the extremities of one invader. The next 6 rounds went out rapidly with carnage at every shot!
> 
> The next 12 rounds went out behind the Torque. The ammo was jumping out of this thing! Made contact on the 11th round. I was questioning my handle wrap and the band strength and my strength around the 8th shot because I was sending them outside the strike zone too much.
> 
> The next 12 rounds flew down range behind the Ranger with contact almost every shot! I was smiling and starting to release under a 2 count. I also found my self drifting over my target to simulate running and started to pop the tops off left and right. By the 12 shot I told myself that it'll be a sinch to cut a card or light a roadflare with this little sweetheart.
> 
> The next 12 rounds on the Torque went out a lot slower. The draw weight between the two slings was almost dramatically different. Sorry no metrics, only photos. I did make contact a few more times but I was getting pulled by the sling towards the end. I think I am going to unwrap it and go with the original intent/design and maybe add some hockey tape for my sweaty hand instead. Funny I didn't think I needed to do anything with the handle of the Ranger. But I was pulling a lot less weight as well.
> 
> Thanks to KawKan for the recommendation.
> Props to Bushpotchef for strong reviews of the Torque.
> 
> These are my first 'commercial' slingshots since my folding wrist rocket back in '75, so this was a unique visit today and sling into my youth yet again.
> 
> May yer shootin' be straight and yer whiskey too! Mojave Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a spot I used to go outside Phoenix,years ago. I love my torque,havent tried a Ranger yet,but got a scorpion from Mr.Hayes I really like
Click to expand...

Really hard to beat the Scorpion or the Ranger. Both great slingshots.


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## M.J

Bootsmann said:


> 2018051720213300.jpg


That's beautiful!


----------



## crypter27

M.J said:


> 20180517_135654.jpg
> I got this funky ash cup in trade today and set it up old skool ttf with long single 1842s to shoot some 1/2" steel full butta.


It looks awesome.


----------



## crypter27

Bootsmann said:


> 2018051720213300.jpg


*sweet*


----------



## Bootsmann

M.J said:


> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018051720213300.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That's beautiful!
Click to expand...




crypter27 said:


> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018051720213300.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *sweet*
Click to expand...

Thanks guys...here you can read more about it
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/108489-another-fat-bottom-oak-pfs/


----------



## crypter27

Bootsmann said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018051720213300.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That's beautiful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018051720213300.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sweet*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys...here you can read more about it
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/108489-another-fat-bottom-oak-pfs/
Click to expand...

*cool*


----------



## peppermack

Lunchtime shooter. Cut up erasers in my classroom










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

peppermack said:


> Lunchtime shooter. Cut up erasers in my classroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats just too cool. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421

This bad boy here! A mashup between the uniphoxx and the hustler. The pickpocket!


----------



## MIsling

SERE with 1\2" steel. This setup really puts out some power!









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27

peppermack said:


> Lunchtime shooter. Cut up erasers in my classroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*That can fit into Altoids LOL!*


----------



## peppermack

I'm working on a couple, I have a g10 one I need to put together tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

peppermack said:


> I'm working on a couple, I have a g10 one I need to put together tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really cool man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Dang....!!


peppermack said:


> Lunchtime shooter. Cut up erasers in my classroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

That feels nice from over here!


Bootsmann said:


> 2018051720213300.jpg


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

A herd of em'..!! What do you call it, um her..er..him???


Luck over skill said:


> peppermack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a couple, I have a g10 one I need to put together tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's really cool man
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

pult421 said:


> This bad boy here! A mashup between the uniphoxx and the hustler. The pickpocket!


Looks great! Right up my alley!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

peppermack said:


> Lunchtime shooter. Cut up erasers in my classroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool! Never tried one of these kinds of shooters before.


----------



## rosco

Fun. Get surprising accuracy at a distance with it too. Hopeless at 10 m, so I just plink flowers from 30m or so. Flowers are just prostitutes for the bees.

????


----------



## crypter27

rosco said:


> 127106E1-9CE7-4613-A4F6-F63664F23AB1.jpeg
> 
> Fun. Get surprising accuracy at a distance with it too. Hopeless at 10 m, so I just plink flowers from 30m or so. Flowers are just prostitutes for the bees.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BushpotChef

peppermack said:


> I'm working on a couple, I have a g10 one I need to put together tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My goodness what a selection lol. Do you sell these as well or make them for yourself? Gorgeous work either way! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

peppermack said:


> I'm working on a couple, I have a g10 one I need to put together tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are amazing shooters! I am digging those! Do they use 1632 tubes?


----------



## Brook

rosco said:


> 127106E1-9CE7-4613-A4F6-F63664F23AB1.jpeg
> 
> Fun. Get surprising accuracy at a distance with it too. Hopeless at 10 m, so I just plink flowers from 30m or so. Flowers are just prostitutes for the bees.
> 
> ????


I love the vintage look of this beauty.
Looks like you found it under granddad's bed


----------



## BushpotChef

Baby Chirp HDPE 
3/4" × 1/2" × 6" TBB
6mm Steels

Super fun can kicker, its with me on nany walks. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## STO

This bad boy, a Tuner specifically modified to run Alliance bands:









What I can't get over is how great these Alliance bands are, and how little everyone talks about them. Credit where it is due to Henry the Hermit for his (stickied) post that introduced me to them:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/

But seriously, how is everyone not raving about these? Cheap, relatively fast, extremely durable, and super easy because they're "pre-cut." They've become my go-to shooter bands.


----------



## M.J

They were a regular topic around here 5 or 6 years ago. Everyone should try them, for sure. They have many benefits!


----------



## crypter27

STO said:


> This bad boy, a Tuner specifically modified to run Alliance bands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180517_114857EDITED.jpg
> 
> What I can't get over is how great these Alliance bands are, and how little everyone talks about them. Credit where it is due to Henry the Hermit for his (stickied) post that introduced me to them:
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/
> 
> But seriously, how is everyone not raving about these? Cheap, relatively fast, extremely durable, and super easy because they're "pre-cut." They've become my go-to shooter bands.


*That's original bro!*


----------



## peppermack

I make them for myself and to sell. I'm working on a g10 one right now.



BushpotChef said:


> peppermack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a couple, I have a g10 one I need to put together tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness what a selection lol. Do you sell these as well or make them for yourself? Gorgeous work either way!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## peppermack

I use 1632s or the super small tubes from simple shot.


----------



## skropi

I would certainly try alliance 107s, but I can't find them locally, and shipping costs are prohibited.


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah Skropi - Same issue - can find some at Staples etc. but still super pricy for what they are. I eventually found a cheap eBay trader in the states who sent me a generic version for around half the cost.


----------



## STO

I think I can stuff a bag of them inside a padded envelope, so long as it is under 4 ounces I can ship them anywhere in the world you want for 13$.

That said, the place to look MIGHT be Amazon? They've got them here in the US, obviously, but Amazon tends to migrate popular products to their distro. facilities around the world too. :/ I didn't realize it was only those of us who live in the United States of Freedom that have them.


----------



## mattwalt

Most bands I find are latex free which are fine for binding but rubbish for shooting with. Amazon may be a good call actually - I'll definitely check that out.


----------



## skropi

Yeah, hard to find them here STO. Thx for the offer but it's not necessary to get into the trouble, as I get the equivalent of tbg here for VERY cheap, 7.20 euros for 2.5 meters and 14.6cm wide. If I could just go to a store and get some 107, I would just for the fun of it.


----------



## skropi

Before I tested the speed of my black latex, I actually burned some of it to test of it is really latex or latex free. The price is just too good to be true. strangely enough, it is latex. The damned thing sticking on my hands, after I got some minor burns, was a good indicator. Then I remembered that I have the chrono app...........well, that was a more definite test, and without all the fumes and burning and stuff.


----------



## BushpotChef

skropi said:


> Yeah, hard to find them here STO. Thx for the offer but it's not necessary to get into the trouble, as I get the equivalent of tbg here for VERY cheap, 7.20 euros for 2.5 meters and 14.6cm wide. If I could just go to a store and get some 107, I would just for the fun of it.


Its illegal for you to import elastic?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

It's not illegal, but the added shipping cost, and possibly, any taxes, if the order is more than 22 euros(if shipped from outside the EU), isn't worth the trouble. Especially when I have many options available, gzk, theraband, Greek latex of doom, etc.


----------



## BushpotChef

Oh okay I understand now. 


skropi said:


> It's not illegal, but the added shipping cost, and possibly, any taxes, if the order is more than 22 euros(if shipped from outside the EU), isn't worth the trouble. Especially when I have many options available, gzk, theraband, Greek latex of doom, etc.


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala

MS Hunter, R.C.C General & Patriot Tactical "Evo".

Card cut from 66ft with all these


----------



## BushpotChef

Kalevala said:


> MS Hunter, R.C.C General & Patriot Tactical "Evo".
> Card cut from 66ft with all these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1273.jpg


Hot diggity look at the Seljan shine! *whistles* 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Kalevala said:


> MS Hunter, R.C.C General & Patriot Tactical "Evo".
> Card cut from 66ft with all these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1273.jpg


Well so much for the one slingshot only theory. You can shoot them all ...

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Practicing butterfly with my ott r10









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

Kalevala said:


> MS Hunter, R.C.C General & Patriot Tactical "Evo".
> Card cut from 66ft with all these
> Nice line up there mate????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1273.jpg





MIsling said:


> Practicing butterfly with my ott r10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Thats a wicked r10


----------



## Kalevala

BushpotChef said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> 
> MS Hunter, R.C.C General & Patriot Tactical "Evo".
> Card cut from 66ft with all these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1273.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Hot diggity look at the Seljan shine! *whistles*
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

MS Hunter fits to hand so comfortable and feels so easy to shoot with.

Finishing is normal ProShot Catapult quality, perfect


----------



## Kalevala

Jolly Roger said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> 
> MS Hunter, R.C.C General & Patriot Tactical "Evo".
> Card cut from 66ft with all these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1273.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Well so much for the one slingshot only theory. You can shoot them all ...
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 

I use so many frames and different bands, that I can somehow shoot with all, but I'm not really good with any setup.


----------



## Kalevala

MIsling said:


> Practicing butterfly with my ott r10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Nice frame :thumbsup:

I have not yet tried butterfly...


----------



## Kalevala

Mr Brooks said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> 
> MS Hunter, R.C.C General & Patriot Tactical "Evo".
> Card cut from 66ft with all these
> Nice line up there mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1273.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr Brooks :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## BushpotChef

Pocket Predator S.E.R.E. shooting full butter. SS black 3/4"×8" straight cuts & 1/2" marbles. A bunny buster for sure, cant wait to get small tac light to mount to it . 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Didnt think this desreved it own thread but it will be a frame soon: Look at this Dr. Seuss looking fork I scooped in my travels!









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> Pocket Predator S.E.R.E. shooting full butter. SS black 3/4"×8" straight cuts & 1/2" marbles. A bunny buster for sure, cant wait to get small tac light to mount to it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


BushpotChef,

How are you liking the navy seal pouch with it?


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket Predator S.E.R.E. shooting full butter. SS black 3/4"×8" straight cuts & 1/2" marbles. A bunny buster for sure, cant wait to get small tac light to mount to it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef,
> 
> How are you liking the navy seal pouch with it?
Click to expand...

Love it man its got such a nice texture on the grip side and soft as velvet on the shot side. Quite luxurious feeling for how rugged it is lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

Shooting the Ergo Chalice with thumb swell. Id est: The Thumby Chalice.

Theraband Silver (17 cm. 21-18 mm.) and propietary hiper-soft leather pouch.









A very easy slingshot to hold.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Still shooting light, Axiom Ocularis today with Precise .55mm yellow and 5/16th steel.


----------



## urbanshooter

Just banded this up... Thanks @The Turk for letting me snag this









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

Doing some tournament prep with this one today. Will probably shoot this for the next couple weeks. 
SPS #5 and looped 1842 or 2040 (I'm not sure...) with 1/2" steel.
I even stood 10 meters from a catchbox and shot at a hanging target for the first time all year


----------



## Ordo

What a beauty MJ.


----------



## M.J

Ordo said:


> What a beauty MJ.


Thanks!
It's canvas micarta worn in from thousands and thousands of shots over almost seven years.


----------



## Jolly Roger

urbanshooter said:


> Just banded this up... Thanks @The Turk for letting me snag this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'm the one who let you snag that one. I had it on my eBay watch list but just couldn't convince myself I needed another slingshot so never hit the buy button and let it slip by. I figured it wasn't much different than the PP Ranger in design. You are right, Turk does post some nice slingshots on eBay and on the Forum. I've bought several from him.


----------



## BushpotChef

ShootnCoastie said:


> Still shooting light, Axiom Ocularis today with Precise .55mm yellow and 5/16th steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180520_142405.jpg


Love that color scheme! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Jolly Roger said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just banded this up... Thanks @The Turk for letting me snag this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one who let you snag that one. I had it on my eBay watch list but just couldn't convince myself I needed another slingshot so never hit the buy button and let it slip by. I figured it wasn't much different than the PP Ranger in design. You are right, Turk does post some nice slingshots on eBay and on the Forum. I've bought several from him.
Click to expand...

Well thank you! ...Thank you! I have been looking out for one of these after I missed one put up for sale by "Ghost" some time ago...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

M.J said:


> 152691061573077327708.jpg
> Doing some tournament prep with this one today.


For ECST or SEST?


----------



## M.J

bigdh2000 said:


> For ECST or SEST?


ECST. 
We fly out on June 27th, so won't be able to make it to HP40, as much as I'd like to.


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket Predator S.E.R.E. shooting full butter. SS black 3/4"×8" straight cuts & 1/2" marbles. A bunny buster for sure, cant wait to get small tac light to mount to it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef,
> How are you liking the navy seal pouch with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it man its got such a nice texture on the grip side and soft as velvet on the shot side. Quite luxurious feeling for how rugged it is lol.
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Perfect bro! I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Cjw

M.J said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty MJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> It's canvas micarta worn in from thousands and thousands of shots over almost seven years.
Click to expand...

 why mess with perfection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000

M.J said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For ECST or SEST?
> 
> 
> 
> ECST.
> We fly out on June 27th, so won't be able to make it to HP40, as much as I'd like to.
Click to expand...

Awesome. Glad to hear the plans are all working out for y'all. Keep in touch and have fun.


----------



## NaturalFork




----------



## MOJAVE MO

NaturalFork said:


>


It looks like 5 Star chef should have that to harvest his own fowl!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

NaturalFork said:


>


That's a knockout!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I had a blast shooting my MDR--Modified Dead Ringer today with bb's and this ammo I mined out of the hill behind Desert Range III. I was popping it today. The Babe would have smiled right along with me!

My mini-bat grip is now in pair with a vicious wrap of bat tape to up the grip and to make it ugly enough to disway potential thieves and my younger brother.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*The Phoxx that rox 5/16 - *


----------



## Samurai Samoht

ShootnCoastie said:


> Still shooting light, Axiom Ocularis today with Precise .55mm yellow and 5/16th steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180520_142405.jpg


You did the colour combo I was going to try! Thanks for giving me a preview. Looks great!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I took my Ranger and new and improved modified mobile catchbox out to Desert Range I this morning.

12 rounds and retrieve is my game. First target is static. After a hit the target moves. I like to keep it movin'. Shoot until I can't pinch the pouch and the 3/8" steel.

From 10m my target looks like a fat ol' head of a match, taunting me, mocking me.....
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Shooting the upscaled Champ today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Upscaled as in 'larger' or as in 'This is for Royalty'.....?


theTurk said:


> Shooting the upscaled Champ today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Mojave Mo said:


> Upscaled as in 'larger' or as in 'This is for Royalty'.....?
> 
> 
> 
> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the upscaled Champ today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lol larger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosco

That is beautiful.


----------



## M.J

Back on the Gapper. 
I know I said I was going on "tournament prep" mode and was only going to shoot my SPS and all that, but then I remembered that tournament prep sucks and I hate it. So I'll get whatever score I get and shoot whatever moves me and have fun.


----------



## STO

M.J said:


> 15271671232401112785378.jpg
> Back on the Gapper.
> I know I said I was going on "tournament prep" mode and was only going to shoot my SPS and all that, but then I remembered that tournament prep sucks and I hate it. So I'll get whatever score I get and shoot whatever moves me and have fun.


Is Metro still around? I thought they were gone, but I keep seeing their stuff pop up.


----------



## M.J

The products endure but I don't think Eric makes slingshots any more.


----------



## JTslinger

M.J said:


> The products endure but I don't think Eric makes slingshots any more.


Eric has not made a slingshot in over a year. I still speak with him semi-often. He says he'll make frames again at some point, but is working on other interests at the moment.


----------



## urbanshooter

theTurk said:


> Shooting the upscaled Champ today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful piece!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

JTslinger said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> The products endure but I don't think Eric makes slingshots any more.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric has not made a slingshot in over a year. I still speak with him semi-often. He says he'll make frames again at some point, but is working on other interests at the moment.
Click to expand...

He's probably working on stuff he can make a living at.


----------



## JTslinger

devils son in law said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> The products endure but I don't think Eric makes slingshots any more.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric has not made a slingshot in over a year. I still speak with him semi-often. He says he'll make frames again at some point, but is working on other interests at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's probably working on stuff he can make a living at.
Click to expand...

Indeed he is.


----------



## 3danman

devils son in law said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> The products endure but I don't think Eric makes slingshots any more.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric has not made a slingshot in over a year. I still speak with him semi-often. He says he'll make frames again at some point, but is working on other interests at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's probably working on stuff he can make a living at.
Click to expand...

Sad but true... My interest in this hobby was reinvigorated shortly after he left, in part because of his videos. I'm skeptical of his returning but it would be great for this community if he did.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Heading out with my purple Axiom Ocularis with GZK white bands.


----------



## hotserk

I've been shooting with a new slingshot I've made for tube set up's. Not finished yet but it shots great
















Enviat des del meu WAS-LX1A usant Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Got this Ally Targa by Lewis Pride yesterday and I'll be shooting this at least for the weekend. This shooter is rock solid stable on release and I'll probably band it up again with the heavier Precise Red.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

I received this $3.65 frame in the mail today.


----------



## Covert5

hotserk said:


> I've been shooting with a new slingshot I've made for tube set up's. Not finished yet but it shots great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviat des del meu WAS-LX1A usant Tapatalk


Awesome how do you band it up?


----------



## Jolly Roger

urbanshooter said:


> Got this Ally Targa by Lewis Pride yesterday and I'll be shooting this at least for the weekend. This shooter is rock solid stable on release and I'll probably band it up again with the heavier Precise Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nice looking frame. Looks like this one got its inspiration from Bill Hays Scorpion, Shrike or Seal Sniper design.;


----------



## raventree78

stevekt said:


> I received this $3.65 frame in the mail today.


That is a neat frame, did you get it from ebay?


----------



## Ibojoe

ShootnCoastie said:


> Heading out with my purple Axiom Ocularis with GZK white bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180525_145109.jpg


. That's a good looking set up. I like that new design


----------



## stevekt

raventree78 said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received this $3.65 frame in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a neat frame, did you get it from ebay?
Click to expand...

Yes. It came with lime green scales but I took them off.


----------



## MIsling

stevekt said:


> I received this $3.65 frame in the mail today.


That pouch is crazy!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

I think the jade G10 looks especially fetching with natural latex!
I got a packet of die cut bands from Simple Shot and they're the bomb. I've always cut my own bands but these are way better than what I could do and I gave away all my cutting stuff and band material . I'm going to stock up on these!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Plus 1 on those SS die cuts. * :thumbsup:


----------



## M.J

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Plus 1 on those SS die cuts. * :thumbsup:


They're amazing! I use them full-length and they're pretty unstressed (about 400% stretch) so they should last a while but they're plenty fast and the luxury of not having to dick around cutting bands is well worth the negligible markup.


----------



## raventree78

stevekt said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received this $3.65 frame in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a neat frame, did you get it from ebay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It came with lime green scales but I took them off.
Click to expand...

lol now you got me hooked as I like lime green  would you happen to mind posting a link to it or the key words to search to find it? Thanks


----------



## hotserk

Covert5 said:


> hotserk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shooting with a new slingshot I've made for tube set up's. Not finished yet but it shots great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviat des del meu WAS-LX1A usant Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome how do you band it up?
Click to expand...

That simple, just the same as dankung slingshots. A piece of rubber at the end of the ring just to protect the bands of some edges I couldn't sand.









Enviat des del meu WAS-LX1A usant Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

raventree78 said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received this $3.65 frame in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a neat frame, did you get it from ebay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It came with lime green scales but I took them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol now you got me hooked as I like lime green  would you happen to mind posting a link to it or the key words to search to find it? Thanks
Click to expand...

Message sent.


----------



## wll

Shot 3 slings today, an Antelope, and two wire frames. Was just shooting to see how 3050 tubes performed with 5/16" steel and was pleased. Will go out again tomorrow to see if I can hit anything ;- )

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M.

M.J said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Plus 1 on those SS die cuts. * :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> They're amazing! I use them full-length and they're pretty unstressed (about 400% stretch) so they should last a while but they're plenty fast and the luxury of not having to dick around cutting bands is well worth the negligible markup.
Click to expand...

*If you cut your own tapers, say 1" to 3/4", they're usually tapered on one side only. These Simple Shot die cuts are tapered on both sides, i.e., symmetrical. Not sure if a symmetrical cut performs any better than asymmetrical, but I'm hard wired to prefer symmetry - I like the look. *

*And the ridiculously low price - about 5 bux a dozen ... just an incredible bargain. Not to mention their insane shipping - I ordered Friday afternoon and had them on Monday, lol.*


----------



## JTslinger

M.J said:


> 20180526_192453.jpg
> I think the jade G10 looks especially fetching with natural latex!
> I got a packet of die cut bands from Simple Shot and they're the bomb. I've always cut my own bands but these are way better than what I could do and I gave away all my cutting stuff and band material . I'm going to stock up on these!


Good to see you shooting again MJ. Also, still digging the cutting jig. Thanks again.


----------



## M.J

"The big iron with the sandalwood grips."


----------



## M.J

Am I the only one shooting? That's quite a turn of events after the last 18 months...
Anyway, purple Dankung and looped 2040s with 3/8" steel today. Round top DKs are pure fun and are as accurate as you are!


----------



## bigdh2000




----------



## wll

M.J said:


> 20180530_092347.jpg
> Am I the only one shooting? That's quite a turn of events after the last 18 months...
> Anyway, purple Dankung and looped 2040s with 3/8" steel today. Round top DKs are pure fun and are as accurate as you are!


Is that a purple POM ?

wll


----------



## devils son in law

Love the X6


----------



## devils son in law

I'd say it most certainly is! I have it's twin brother. They are great little frames.


----------



## M.J

wll said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180530_092347.jpg
> Am I the only one shooting? That's quite a turn of events after the last 18 months...
> Anyway, purple Dankung and looped 2040s with 3/8" steel today. Round top DKs are pure fun and are as accurate as you are!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a purple POM ?
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

Yeah. 
Such a great little frame!


----------



## Beanflip

I'm shooting.


----------



## skarrd

forging today,shooting tomorroh,Dankungs probably


----------



## Covert5

Beanflip, awesome shooting man! On target even when the target fell to the side!


----------



## devils son in law

Covert5 said:


> Beanflip, awesome shooting man! On target even when the target fell to the side!


No kidding, he broke the damned thing!


----------



## Beanflip

devils son in law said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip, awesome shooting man! On target even when the target fell to the side!
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, he broke the damned thing!
Click to expand...


----------



## mattwalt

Beanflip said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip, awesome shooting man! On target even when the target fell to the side!
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, he broke the damned thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And he just kept on going - and hitting...


----------



## mattwalt

M.J said:


> 20180529_083556.jpg
> "The big iron with the sandalwood grips."


MJ - whats going on with that attachment setup - looks pretty interesting...


----------



## skarrd

kestrel and natural oak today


----------



## M.J

mattwalt said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180529_083556.jpg
> "The big iron with the sandalwood grips."
> 
> 
> 
> MJ - whats going on with that attachment setup - looks pretty interesting...
Click to expand...

It's an item called a "T hole brad nut " that I found at the local hardware store and happened to be just the right size all around to use on the Metbro.


----------



## bigdh2000




----------



## Tag

an amazing Natty from Devils Son In Law! This will be passed down in my adopted family❤????


----------



## Cjw

Probably one of these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag

Fantastic collection


----------



## Cjw

It's about 1/2 my collection of SPS's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Holy Stockpile Batman! To my newbie-mind that is like going an All-You-Can-Eat iHOP Buffet and filling a bowl with blackberries!


Cjw said:


> Probably one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Mojave Mo said:


> Holy Stockpile Batman! To my newbie-mind that is like going an All-You-Can-Eat iHOP Buffet and filling a bowl with blackberries!
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Oh I have a few other slingshots













































































This is just a few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## devils son in law

Cjw said:


> Probably one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My gosh!! :shocked:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Just now taking a break after 4 rounds of 12 with the PolyScorp out at Desert Range I. 
I was ripping the hide off of my modified Tricky Targeting Training Target in the middle of Round 2. 
I made a twin to the first 4t Target and glued them together with a washer in- between.
I have already connected with a couple of swinging targets today and was able to hit the half the inch edge to bring it to the face me on one lucky shot.
It sounds like a cracked bone when I hit it, and the black circle in the middle looks like a turkey eye from 10m...!
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cjw said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Stockpile Batman! To my newbie-mind that is like going an All-You-Can-Eat iHOP Buffet and filling a bowl with blackberries!
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I have a few other slingshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a few.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Haha! That is awesome!! As mankind continues towards its own end you will be able to arm and command your own platoon!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Shot these two today.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork

StealthShot by BigDH2000. It is awesome.


----------



## Cjw

NaturalFork said:


> StealthShot by BigDH2000. It is awesome.


 one of the best slingshots I've ever shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt

NaturalFork said:


> StealthShot by BigDH2000. It is awesome.


That is a very beautiful thing indeed.


----------



## 3danman

Topshot, BPT, and Torque. See my new slingmail post as well as my review of the Topshot in the reviews section. The Topshot is sporting 3/8" wide straight cuts of .8mm Anti-Cold Precise latex, and I was switching between the other two with a 1632 looped set. Both bandsets are using the 3/4" top grain pouch from simple shot, shooting 5/16" steel. Everything worked wonderfully and I'm having fun. Have a good weekend, everyone. May your shots fly where you want...


----------



## JTslinger

NaturalFork said:


> StealthShot by BigDH2000. It is awesome.


Man, whoever came up with that name did a fantastic job.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NZ_Looper

Had a hard time in a fps game so I log out, toke about 30 rounds of 9.5mm steel ball and Sps Hybird with GZK Orange 0.72 28/15 14cm active 28" draw @ 6.5m, than go outside shoot a can for real..


----------



## M.J

Shooting the Gunslinger edition Metbro again today with some short Dankung premium 1745.
I think I'll probably use this rig at Alverton next weekend.


----------



## Ordo

Cute slingshot.


----------



## JTslinger

M.J said:


> 15280328929111326446326.jpg
> Shooting the Gunslinger edition Metbro again today with some short Dankung premium 1745.
> I think I'll probably use this rig at Alverton next weekend.


Full butta?


----------



## M.J

Nah. Pretty much lost my butta touch. 
Old school earlobe anchor.


----------



## 3danman

Today's shooting courtesy of Simple Shot. Axiom Ocularis and Lil' Plinker, shooting 3/8" wide .8mm Anti-Cold Precise and TBG respectively, with 5/16" steel.


----------



## PrideProducts

I don't suppose I could use this photo for my instagram?
I'm really glad you're liking it bud ☺


urbanshooter said:


> Got this Ally Targa by Lewis Pride yesterday and I'll be shooting this at least for the weekend. This shooter is rock solid stable on release and I'll probably band it up again with the heavier Precise Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

3danman said:


> Today's shooting courtesy of Simple Shot. Axiom Ocularis and Lil' Plinker, shooting 3/8" wide .8mm Anti-Cold Precise and TBG respectively, with 5/16" steel.


 that plinker is a cozy little frame isn't it?


----------



## M.J

Nothing says "serious tournament prep " like the Silva Trigger Stick!
I feel like if I could master this shooter I would attain Enlightenment, turn into pure energy, and disappear.
If you're curious you can read up on it here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41921-trigger-stick-shooter-for-mj/


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Shooting my Slant TTF today, nice compact shooter and it's small size suits me. My change cup is almost full and looking at getting the updated MS Hunter in the near future.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

First serious round with the PolyScorp w/ aftermarket hackdimple.

Figured it would be a good time to pull my achor back as well make the site adjustments all in one bold attempt. BULL on the 3rd of 12 shots! Then I 'flicked' my cheek on on the 4th and 5th and then flailed along barely hitting the catchbox after each flinch.....I mean release.

BTW this is NOT a Catchbox!! This is a Bouncebox!! And that 4t custom target is absolute @#!? and will now simply be called Ricochet for short.

12 more, likely more. MM









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Switched over to my SS ModiDeadRinger and cracked myself up bouncing bb's off of a washer hanging in an Oleander. MM









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Back to my go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## MOJAVE MO

Everytime I see one of these I think I need it. I'm learning my tricks on molded slings from SS and PP. When I grow up I want a sling that looks like this. 


Cjw said:


> Back to my go to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

M.J said:


> 20180604_103339.jpg
> Nothing says "serious tournament prep " like the Silva Trigger Stick!
> I feel like if I could master this shooter I would attain Enlightenment, turn into pure energy, and disappear.
> If you're curious you can read up on it here:
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41921-trigger-stick-shooter-for-mj/


Wow that's an interesting shooter. Any chance we can see a demo. Really interested in seeing that in action!


----------



## M.J

There's videos in the link I provided. 
If they still work...
If not, no


----------



## Covert5

No sign of a link. Awesome lookin shooter!


----------



## theTurk

Linen Micarta Jim Harris SPS #31










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotserk

M.J said:


> There's videos in the link I provided.
> If they still work...
> If not, no


ye.. why aren't the links working? I just loved your vids


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. Love this Slingshot. Stealth shot by Dan Hood.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M.J




----------



## Covert5

MJ, Awesome! How do you use the paracord ring? Is that rig for framless through your fingers or over the back of your fist?


----------



## M.J

Covert5 said:


> MJ, Awesome! How do you use the paracord ring? Is that rig for framless through your fingers or over the back of your fist?


Paracord ring goes around the middle finger to make it a little more comfortable than stretching a loop of tube around. I shoot it "Volp style" through the fingers.


----------



## M.J




----------



## Covert5

Sweet idea bro, I will have to try that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

M.J said:


> 20180606_133221.jpg


In my nightmares I see me trying to catch poisoned blow darts as my option to shooting frameless as my punishment for committing a petty crime. It still looks like voodoo magic to me!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Great day today, so hit the trails with my green Axiom Ocularis.


----------



## Covert5

Shooting my Bat-a-pult.


----------



## Ibojoe

theTurk said:


> Linen Micarta Jim Harris SPS #31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 WOW!!!!!


----------



## raventree78

Shot these yesterday (6-6-18) lots of fun


----------



## lunasling

STO said:


> This bad boy, a Tuner specifically modified to run Alliance bands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180517_114857EDITED.jpg
> 
> What I can't get over is how great these Alliance bands are, and how little everyone talks about them. Credit where it is due to Henry the Hermit for his (stickied) post that introduced me to them:
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/
> 
> But seriously, how is everyone not raving about these? Cheap, relatively fast, extremely durable, and super easy because they're "pre-cut." They've become my go-to shooter bands.


When I use flat bands those are my go to's !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

View attachment 241946

Doing a little early morning tuneup with flatband frameless and a milk jug cap.
The flatz are soooo much faster and more comfortable than the loop of toob I was using yesterday! That rig tore up my fingers where it would stretch across them. I could shoot this setup all day. Maybe keep the talcum powder handy in case my hands get sweaty. Frameless shooting and sweaty hands are not ideal companions!
Accuracy was pretty erratic using an earlobe anchor but has settled down nicely with a floating anchor.


----------



## treefork

.


----------



## treefork

Looks as though I'm listed as the originator of this thread when in fact CJW was ?


----------



## Cjw

Wasn't me who started it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

I see bennyblaster as the OP on my end.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ive got theTurk. This is a weird one lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

BushpotChef said:


> Ive got theTurk. This is a weird one lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


I just looked again. Bennybuster as the first post, but it shows up as theTurk when it's quoted. Weird indeed. Back on topic though...


----------



## andypandy1

BushpotChef said:


> Ive got theTurk. This is a weird one lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


 the Turk comes us as Benny Blaster on my feed hahahahaha like Roger said site got a fork hit and can't recover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

That's funny. The Turk started all this. It's always been a great thread


----------



## Cjw

Shot this today again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Got up early and hit the trails. Tried out some Precise *Orange* today.


----------



## Wingshooter

It has been months without shooting felt good to limber this thing up today


----------



## truthornothing

Wingshooter said:


> It has been months without shooting felt good to limber this thing up today


Hello Mr. Henry, how have you been?


----------



## truthornothing

I am shooting my new design. I call it the Manta Ray, Shoots sweet. Took what Iiked from a few frames and combined it in. Tips, inspired by Mark Seljan's Slant, Pinch by Bill Hayes Shrike, those are the only ones you'd recognize Tail shape? because its the manta ray I wanted it to look fishy.


----------



## Wingshooter

truthornothing said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been months without shooting felt good to limber this thing up today
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mr. Henry, how have you been?
Click to expand...

I have been well. Keeping busy. I have taken up flying drones, much easier on the hands. The wind has been blowing here couldn't fly so I did a little shooting.


----------



## Wingshooter

truthornothing said:


> 20180611_112225.jpg
> 
> I am shooting my new design. I call it the Manta Ray, Shoots sweet. Took what Iiked from a few frames and combined it in. Tips, inspired by Mark Seljan's Slant, Pinch by Bill Hayes Shrike, those are the only ones you'd recognize Tail shape? because its the manta ray I wanted it to look fishy.
> 
> Nice job looks like it would fit the hand well.


----------



## truthornothing

Wingshooter said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been months without shooting felt good to limber this thing up today
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mr. Henry, how have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been well. Keeping busy. I have taken up flying drones, much easier on the hands. The wind has been blowing here couldn't fly so I did a little shooting.
Click to expand...

Good deal, I shot the woods course the second go round with my 24-50 and did much better than with my normal frame. All I need is a shuttle craft to complete my collection. I hear you on the Arthritis, mine has gotten much worse the last few years and its a pain for sure


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

truthornothing said:


> 20180611_112225.jpg
> 
> I am shooting my new design. I call it the Manta Ray, Shoots sweet. Took what Iiked from a few frames and combined it in. Tips, inspired by Mark Seljan's Slant, Pinch by Bill Hayes Shrike, those are the only ones you'd recognize Tail shape? because its the manta ray I wanted it to look fishy.


Lemme tell y'all, that thing looks absolutely AMAZING in that snakeskin micarta he's been using.


----------



## truthornothing

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180611_112225.jpg
> 
> I am shooting my new design. I call it the Manta Ray, Shoots sweet. Took what Iiked from a few frames and combined it in. Tips, inspired by Mark Seljan's Slant, Pinch by Bill Hayes Shrike, those are the only ones you'd recognize Tail shape? because its the manta ray I wanted it to look fishy.
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme tell y'all, that thing looks absolutely AMAZING in that snakeskin micarta he's been using.
Click to expand...

Thanks Micah, Yep I made one For Dick Riley, because he is awesome  and it turned out well I think in the Snake Skin. Micah, pleasure meeting you and awesome shooting


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

You too man!


----------



## Covert5

truthornothing said:


> 20180611_112225.jpg
> 
> I am shooting my new design. I call it the Manta Ray, Shoots sweet. Took what Iiked from a few frames and combined it in. Tips, inspired by Mark Seljan's Slant, Pinch by Bill Hayes Shrike, those are the only ones you'd recognize Tail shape? because its the manta ray I wanted it to look fishy.


TON,

That is an awesome shooter! I love the look and the name! I wouldn't wanna get stung by that sucker!


----------



## Michael71

This one today..


----------



## 3danman

I've been alternating between the Topshot and the Torque recently. I'll shoot a handful of ammo on one, and then pop the tubes out and shoot the other one for a while. It's a nice way of comparing the two. I think I prefer the Torque still. Although the stoutness and solidity of the Topshot are nice, the Torque is a more graceful slingshot and I'm more accurate with the Torque. While they both have slotted holes for tubes, I think the Torque incorporates them much better. On the Topshot they sorta feel like an afterthought. I think I'll shoot flats more on the Topshot for this reason, despite the wider fork tips on the Torque which I also prefer. While the Topshot feels more compact in the hand, the slender profile of the Torque makes it a little more friendly in the pocket.

Also, the poor finishing on the Topshot is even more disappointing compared to the finish on the Torque. While the Torque has a few residual lines from the molding, the intricate honeycomb pattern is flawless and the slingshot is much more attractive in general. Bottom line: If you have one, I'd recommend trying the other. Both are good with looped tubes and flats. Ergonomics are about the same for me, but I can see why some prefer the Topshot in that regard. I favor the Torque because of the wide fork tips, superior fit and finish, color options (I'll get a more colorful one at some point), and better incorporation of slotted holes into the design.


----------



## Northerner

I made this Pinky-Hole frame this afternoon and spent some time shooting it. The frame is 1/2" HDPE with design characteristics from a few other different frames. It's banded with 7/8" black latex from Nathan. The bands are set to a mild 8" that gives 180fps with 3/8" steel at my 32" draw length.


----------



## 3danman

Northerner said:


> I made this Pinky-Hole frame this afternoon and spent some time shooting it. The frame is 1/2" HDPE with design characteristics from a few other different frames. It's banded with 7/8" black latex from Nathan. The bands are set to a mild 8" that gives 180fps with 3/8" steel at my 32" draw length.


Nice job on that! I have a thing for black and white color schemes, that's really nice.


----------



## MIsling

I've been shooting this one a lot recently with 5\16 steel









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

Torque and Topshot shooting was yesterday... I figured while I was comparing their shooting using looped tubes, I should spend some time with a real tube shooter for perspective... Enter the Dankung POM. This is a fantastic slingshot and one of the best values in this sport. $12 for a nearly indestructible looped tube shooter that gives you a nice taste of the Chinese slingshot influence. It works perfectly with a pinch grip in my hands and it weighs next to nothing. My shooting has been really on point today, with this POM and the Black Palm Thunder as well for comparison. POM is more ergonomic for me because of its thickness and ergo swerve. Still really liking looped 1632s and 5/16" steel.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M.J

I shot this little hedgeapple plinker from Danny Strite today.
Practiced some no-anchor,upright forks point and shoot style at about 15' on a can. Results were mixed and I like gangsta better even if I'm not anchoring, but it was big fun.


----------



## Covert5

The force was with me today.


----------



## ash

Howdy chaps!

I'm back into the shooting after a few years of just flinging the occasional stone. Chopped a can at lunch time with the Ashcat Tempest #1. Made of maple and white ash guitar offcuts and 30 latex.


----------



## Ibojoe

ash said:


> Howdy chaps!
> I'm back into the shooting after a few years of just flinging the occasional stone. Chopped a can at lunch time with the Ashcat Tempest #1. Made of maple and white ash guitar offcuts and 30 latex.


 Man that's a beauty!


----------



## Michael71

Had a blast with this one today..


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Michael71 said:


> Had a blast with this one today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5666488D-43E5-4976-86E0-AA76EC982C2C.jpeg


Wow. Brilliant!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

WTH invented double flatbands and why? I shot this Ranger today....twice. Then moved on and found a nifty groove that has brought me over to the dark side of the Scorpion....again.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to frame.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ash

A quick blast on the old AshCat Sigma #1 from 2013. Made of oak, meranti and kwila laminations. Banded ttf with latex.


----------



## KawKan

$1 Fidget spinner. No modifications other than a lanyard and the latex. Added .040 latex flats by removing the weights with a little thumb pressure and copying the ocularis band insertion. Also shot 1632s by simply tying them on with two half hitches. Could secure the tubes or band with a constrictor knot or wrap and tuck.


----------



## Northerner

I was stuck at home for a while this afternoon so I shot about 300 balls from 20 yards in the backyard. Today was an experiment to see which frame I shot best. No conclusive results... so far. All 5 frames shot well today.

All frames are homemade from 1/2" or 3/4" HDPE. Some designs were borrowed and some characteristics were altered. My preference is a narrow handle and/or a pinky-hole to give a good closure to the fingers. Low forks and a medium frame width (3 1/4" - 3 5/8") are also my preference.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ash

Can shooting this afternoon with the AshCat Tornado "Abalone" made of HDPE bottle caps melted in a panini press.

It's banded with a roo pouch I made and some mystery light green exercise latex given to me by Slinger in an epic trade back in 2014. Not fast or powerful stuff, but I got 17 in a row on the can, which is better than usual for me coming back from the wilderness.


----------



## raventree78

Northerner said:


> I was stuck at home for a while this afternoon so I shot about 300 balls from 20 yards in the backyard. Today was an experiment to see which frame I shot best. No conclusive results... so far. All 5 frames shot well today.
> 
> All frames are homemade from 1/2" or 3/4" HDPE. Some designs were borrowed and some characteristics were altered. My preference is a narrow handle and/or a pinky-hole to give a good closure to the fingers. Low forks and a medium frame width (3 1/4" - 3 5/8") are also my preference.


Wow those are some amazing slingshots


----------



## Michael71

These 2 today..


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I lost my soul to the devil this morning in a shootout. I decided to take my frustrations out on one if his offspring!

I know I keep arriving at Show and Tell with the same ol', same ol', same ol'. Would it help my cause to find a fine custom sling if I told the forum that my wife thought my Scorpion was a Sex Toy?? MM









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Today I have been shooting the Camo Cast Ranger w/Pro Clips that Bill Hays gave me. I hung three metal spinners across my catch box on a paracord and hit them a lot more than usual, The sight on the Pro Clip is great.


----------



## ash

Today's resurrection is my #1 natural from July 2013, Janet. I'm not super sure what the wood is, but it's probably Willow. I am super sure of the pouch, which is a luxurious Supersure on TBG.

So much more powerful than yesterday's greeny. My accuracy went out the window until I slowed down and really focused on each shot. Consequently, after four years my leather Leon13 target has finally torn. Time for the red one...


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ash

Cranking up the power today. Tempest (in stripper heels) banded with 30/10mm double latex. Chucking lead balls at around 32fpe.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.







Great Slingshot. Tried with tubes and flats . Prefer flats on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael71

Really enjoy shooting this..


----------



## Jolly Roger

Shooting the Pocket Predator Bill Hays cast ergo camo Ranger with Pro Clips and sight today. Been restricting my target to a stainless steel spinner from eBay. Getting a bit consistent at making it go round and round.


----------



## Northerner

I spent some time today shooting a *SimpleShot Jelly Bean *with DK1632 amber tubes and .177cal BBs for ammo. The tubes are rigged 7 1/2", including 3 1/2" of pseudo-taper. Draw weight is only 4 pounds and it spits the BBs at 230-232 fps at 68F with my 32" draw length. This is an old set of tubes from last summer so they might be a bit slow compared to fresh stuff. In the past I tested a 5 lb set of 1632 tapers that tossed BBs at 252 fps. Even at 232fps the BBs will dent the can and sometimes penetrate at 20 yards.

Frame length = 4 1/2"

Frame width = 3 3/16"


----------



## JTslinger

This past weekend I had the pleasure of attending Byudzaiks wedding and staying with You'llshootyereyeout. Since I was staying at his house, I naturally took a few frames with me. We were able to shoot a little on Saturday before the wedding, and these were my frames of choice.


----------



## JTslinger

Today I took a little break from work and had a quick session with the original Colt by Toddy.


----------



## truthornothing

Shooting my Manta Ray twins today


----------



## stevekt

Shot my Rambone yesterday. It's been a while since I've hit a 10 meter card cut. Felt pretty good. ????


----------



## BushpotChef

Michael71 said:


> These 2 today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DF4D50C-5CD2-4643-BFE7-2B6793508F5A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 733B8C77-D08D-41E4-8E05-446A8C3D312A.jpeg


That kestrel is really beautiful!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

JTslinger said:


> This past weekend I had the pleasure of attending Byudzaiks wedding and staying with You'llshootyereyeout. Since I was staying at his house, I naturally took a few frames with me. We were able to shoot a little on Saturday before the wedding, and these were my frames of choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Love that Ocularis Torque!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Well been at it again. Shooting the cast camo aluminum Ranger with Pro Clips this morning. Can't figure our which fits my hand best; the Ranger or the Scorpion????


----------



## MIsling

Jolly Roger said:


> Well been at it again. Shooting the cast camo aluminum Ranger with Pro Clips this morning. Can't figure our which fits my hand best; the Ranger or the Scorpion????


That's a good problem to have!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Another beauty!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Northerner said:


> I spent some time today shooting a *SimpleShot Jelly Bean *with DK1632 amber tubes and .177cal BBs for ammo. The tubes are rigged 7 1/2", including 3 1/2" of pseudo-taper. Draw weight is only 4 pounds and it spits the BBs at 230-232 fps at 68F with my 32" draw length. This is an old set of tubes from last summer so they might be a bit slow compared to fresh stuff. In the past I tested a 5 lb set of 1632 tapers that tossed BBs at 252 fps. Even at 232fps the BBs will dent the can and sometimes penetrate at 20 yards.
> 
> Frame length = 4 1/2"
> Frame width = 3 3/16"


Awesome!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger

SamuraiSamoht said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This past weekend I had the pleasure of attending Byudzaiks wedding and staying with You'llshootyereyeout. Since I was staying at his house, I naturally took a few frames with me. We were able to shoot a little on Saturday before the wedding, and these were my frames of choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Ocularis Torque!
Click to expand...

One of my favorites, for sure.


----------



## Michael71

This one today..


----------



## Northerner

Shot 100 rounds this afternoon through my red *Axiom Ocularis*. Ammo was 3/8" steel with double Apple Green Precise bands (yah, the color combo looks bad). Clocks at 188fps with my 32" draw. Distance was 20 yards for all shots.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.








This was my first SPS. Got it from Pop Shot in Hawaii.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JTslinger

Shot this bad boy today. It's a Metbro frame core From Metro Grade Goods, scaled by Peppermack.


----------



## Michael71

JTslinger said:


> Shot this bad boy today. It's a Metbro frame core From Metro Grade Goods, scaled by Peppermack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I received one of these cores yesterday. I am hoping to make a start on it at the weekend.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

After shutting down two illegal sling-ranges I am working up more of a 'sling and run' style of shooting, a sling and six rounds and move along!

I turned off an interstate exit and parked the truck to give me a wall at my back. I walked out into the desert and found about two inches of a broken bottle top that I put on the fence post at about 50ft or so.

I pulverized that sucker into dust with a 3/8" steel ball on the 5th shot with this Torque. I could not believe how pumped up I got from that hit! The Torque has been dogging me a little so that made the hit extra sweet!!

Mojave Mo


----------



## urbanshooter

My slingshot disease has progressed... Trying to figure out how to shoot pfs now. Haven't got much confidence yet so I am only shooting bb's. Tweaking isn't natural for me and I am afraid I might forget to. Would it be better to shoot pfs with flatbands or tubes?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard

Either or I started with tubes now I like flats. It comes with practice when I first started I over tweaked and found out less is better,and I have always twisted.Take your time it will happen.


----------



## Cjw

Out of town visiting my Daughter brought this to shoot .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MIsling

Shot my aluminum Hydra today. Great fun!









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

went to san jacinto river to look for arrowheads or petrified wood,took the kestral with me, shootin marbles at beer cans floating by. Didnt find much but had a good time. Should have brought the dogs.


----------



## ash

Today's main unit is an AshCat Hurricane from 2014, banded up with double TB Blue. It's made of mahogany on a poplar ply core.









Shooting *at*.... My new indoor catchbox. More under the house than actually indoors. It's still pretty chilly down there.


----------



## urbanshooter

Trying out the new homebuild...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala

Some fun with these


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Shooting my G10 Axiom Ocularis. I had made this for myself a couple of years ago. Blue and black G10, with 1/8 inch metal core, GZK white.


----------



## stevekt

Had another nice card cut with the Rambone today. ????


----------



## MIsling

The V Hammer was shooting great for me today!









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

stevekt said:


> Had another nice card cut with the Rambone today. ????


It's a shame the Rambone doesn't get much love, it's a really cool frame and I still get a kick out of Jörg's videos. Nice shot!


----------



## BushpotChef

MIsling said:


> The V Hammer was shooting great for me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I love that design, do you shoot vert or side style?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

3danman said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had another nice card cut with the Rambone today. ????
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame the Rambone doesn't get much love, it's a really cool frame and I still get a kick out of Jörg's videos. Nice shot!
Click to expand...

It is my favorite slingshot. I think the dedicated hammer grip turns a lot of shooters away.


----------



## skropi

I am shooting this almost exclusively these days with good success. In the pic my new catch box is also visible


----------



## MIsling

BushpotChef said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> The V Hammer was shooting great for me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I love that design, do you shoot vert or side style?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Side style!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bootsmann

@urbanshooter
I tried both, flats and tubes.
For me flatbands are faster and more accurate.
I tweak and twist and highly recomend to everybody who's new to pfs to do so. And take it slow with every shot.
Not long ago i had a bad fork hit. Shooting a regular slingshot all day long (no tweak) and switched to my pfs in the evening for a few shots...baaaam.


----------



## Cjw

Bootsmann said:


> @urbanshooter
> I tried both, flats and tubes.
> For me flatbands are faster and more accurate.
> I tweak and twist and highly recomend to everybody who's new to pfs to do so. And take it slow with every shot.
> Not long ago i had a bad fork hit. Shooting a regular slingshot all day long (no tweak) and switched to my pfs in the evening for a few shots...baaaam.


 Flats may be a little faster but no more accurate if you learn to shoot them. Plus they last way longer. I've gotten 1800 shots from a set of looped tubes. Plus on my SPS's I can change to lighter or heavier set in less than 10 seconds. I've made up tube sets and stored them for a year and they still give long life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luck over skill

From STO here on the forum 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger

Luck over skill said:


> From STO here on the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious how that's held.


----------



## MakoPat

I am shooting my pfs and my Ocularis Beanflip from SS.
I had no idea but I am a pfs shooter. I need to practice and get some consistency (namely I need to remember to tweak each time.)
1st shot of the day at 10m.
Session was cut short by a thunderstorm.


----------



## MakoPat

Hey JTslinger, STO's weaver is held like this.
And it is way fun to shoot and very easy to pocket.


----------



## Northerner

I put some time in shooting one of my own designs this afternoon and managed to cut a can in half from 20 yards. This design has features from several different frames. It's kind of like a beefed up 2.0 version of the SS Jelly Bean with quite a few differences. Elongated pinky-hole, narrow handle top, curved handle, narrow forks, OTT design. It feels great in the hand and is definitely one of my favorites.

Length = 5 1/8"

Fork Width = 3 3/8"

Fork Gap = 1 1/2"


----------



## ash

10m practice this afternoon with a basic AshCat Wasp banded up with Tex Tubes to fling 3/8" steel.


----------



## 3danman

Got a little bushcrafty with my target today B)


----------



## Cjw

Shot these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

3danman said:


> Got a little bushcrafty with my target today B)


Digit....I'm inspired by that setup...!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cjw said:


> Shot these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you ever overwhelmed by your SPS family I am willing adopt. My family is small so I can give one a splendid home. I have been successful with a tubed up Torque, and haven't seen a FH in a long time, just in case that could be a worry.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ash

Next shooter dragged out of retirement: 2014 AshCat Bee #1

Fitted up with some latex tube and abworn-in Supersure pouch to fling steel.


----------



## faca

This one nice little shooter









Enviado desde mi VTR-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

ash said:


> Next shooter dragged out of retirement: 2014 AshCat Bee #1
> 
> Fitted up with some latex tube and abworn-in Supersure pouch to fling steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180627_153527960.jpg


Haven't seen that beauty in a while! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## faca

I'll be worry to use such beauty 

Enviado desde mi VTR-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

faca said:


> I'll be worry to use such beauty
> 
> Enviado desde mi VTR-L29 mediante Tapatalk


 Dan Hoods Stealth Shot is one of the Great slingshot designs. I only shoot two Slingshots now the SPS for looped tubes and the Stealth Shot for flats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Allst

Was on a roll this morning until the band broke


----------



## SteelJunky

Today, this one


----------



## Northerner

The *Modified Whippet* was my frame for this afternoon. It's a very sweet shooter with low profile forks and slender handle. I like it!

Outside fork width = 3 5/8"

Overall length = 5"


----------



## Allst

Shot this today. PPMG from Tripwire. Comfortable in the hand and very accurate. One of my favourites.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Tripwire does good work and makes some pretty great clones.


----------



## pirateking

R-W-B [&G] by STO for me; to celebrate being unemployed, evicted w/family-pets, and 70 in a few days... that we seem somewhat less than sane. and yeah I shot 'em all at cones and leaves again.

happy holiday as appropriate.















,

goblu anyone?

[edit: Hi Skarrd. think I'm upstream on the Cypress. Nice shooter. Hot, but my dogs like it too]


----------



## skarrd

pirateking said:


> R-W-B [&G] by STO for me; to celebrate being unemployed, evicted w/family-pets, and 70 in a few days... that we seem somewhat less than sane. and yeah I shot 'em all at cones and leaves again.
> 
> happy holiday as appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1aa harpy.jpg,
> 
> goblu anyone?
> 
> [edit: Hi Skarrd. think I'm upstream on the Cypress. Nice shooter. Hot, but my dogs like it too]


Cypress has a lot of nice spots and yep,in the heat my dogs like that water to.


----------



## THWACK!

Toolshed,

I perfectly understand your dilemma. There was a big black fly that kept hovering over my dish of food, landing and grabbing whatever he/she (how the heck does one tell the difference - look for a thong?) could. It wouldn't cease, not even when I raised my voice in displeasure, and the raised spatula didn't cause it to flinch. Then I realized that it must be deaf and blind, finding food only by the aroma. So, I began to feel sorry for it.

Nowadays we have lunch together, and an occasional beer.

Regards,

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

Toolshed,

I perfectly understand your dilemma. There was a big black fly that kept hovering over my dish of food, landing and grabbing whatever he/she (how the heck does one tell the difference - look for a thong?) could. It wouldn't cease, not even when I raised my voice in displeasure, and the raised spatula didn't cause it to flinch. Then I realized that it must be deaf and blind, finding food only by the aroma. So, I began to feel sorry for it.

Nowadays we have lunch together, and an occasional beer.

Regards,

THWACK!


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scouser

It is a very nice one. What is this "Scorpion-look-like" shooter? Can you share some more pictures about it please?



Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

Today I shot the (generation 1) "Scout" (my favorite out of more than two dozen slingshots) and "Axiom Champ". I like the pocketable portability aspect of the Champ.

Ask me tomorrow, and I'll tell you that (if it isn't raining) I'm shooting "today's" new arrival, a Pocket Predator "Scorpion".

THWACK!


----------



## Wignorant

Rocked my green Torque from cjw mostly today. 5 can hits from 20 ft away in a row!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot these three today


----------



## Northerner

This afternoon I made up a rough HDPE clone of a SS Jelly Bean frame with OTT attachment. Then I spent some time shooting it from 20 yards. It's a nice shooter with 7/8" x .030" latex and 3/8" steel ... but I plan to lighten it up a bit for 5/16" ammo.

Frame width = 3 5/16"

Length = 4 7/5"

Gap = 1 1/2"


----------



## skarrd

when your bored with the fidget spinner AND your a slingshot nerd,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cjw

Thought I'd shoot a few of the aluminum ones today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Good day to shoot this little firecracker - Metro's Oren.*


----------



## BushpotChef

1845 frameless set shooting 6mm steel. Sparrows beware. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Playing around with the Scorpion today


----------



## Ordo

Shooting The Gift today.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ordo said:


> Shooting The Gift today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.JPG


Wooow thats a gorgeous piece! :O

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave

I keep coming back to my old natural forks. I made this apple fork shooter about 10 years ago and keep pulling it out of the drawer. Banded it up again a few days ago and, I dunno, I just shoot well with it.


----------



## SteelJunky

skarrd said:


> when your bored with the fidget spinner AND your a slingshot nerd,,,,,,,,,,


Hehehe, You made a Fidgshot.


----------



## Cjw

Back to my go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Redressed my Big Iron with a Raventree78 lanyard and some 7.5" ABL looped 2040 tubes. This & some .38 steel are going after bunnies with me tonight I cant wait.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

I shot my just -arrived-today Universal Boyscout from Pocket Predator.

I like it.

THWACK!


----------



## ash

Picklebomb and pebbles.


----------



## Ibojoe

Hot off the press! Built me an olive champ with oak root swells. All dressed up and ready to go to the party


----------



## Ordo

Very nice Ibojoe!


----------



## Royleonard

That’s a party I’d like to be at!


----------



## andypandy1

Ibojoe said:


> Hot off the press! Built me an olive champ with oak root swells. All dressed up and ready to go to the party


 you make some badass TTF frames man


----------



## Blue Raja

Trumark WS-1 - modified to launch a golf ball Note oversize pouch, office rubber bands and gypsy tabs.


----------



## 3danman

Playing with these two today with 1/4" steel. 1/2" straights of .62mm GZK and .6mm Precise. Still getting a feel for each.


----------



## Wignorant

Good news everyone!! I got put on a job at the naval academy in md so I'm working overtime and finally catching up on bills. Haven't shot all week. Spent the better part of the day off cleaning up the yard and range. Now I'm finally night shooting. Popping clay pigeons with the Big Iron by Jolly Roger. Video later. Here's the range!









And at night! I love that I can shoot at night but it is harder. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. Just received it Gift from Jim Harris. Shoots great just like my other SPS's.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Wignorant said:


> Good news everyone!! I got put on a job at the naval academy in md so I'm working overtime and finally catching up on bills. Haven't shot all week. Spent the better part of the day off cleaning up the yard and range. Now I'm finally night shooting. Popping clay pigeons with the Big Iron by Jolly Roger. Video later. Here's the range!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at night! I love that I can shoot at night but it is harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Just make sure the light is even across the whole catch box. Uneven light will mess up your sighting. It will cause shadows which is not good for accuracy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wignorant

Cjw said:


> Wignorant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news everyone!! I got put on a job at the naval academy in md so I'm working overtime and finally catching up on bills. Haven't shot all week. Spent the better part of the day off cleaning up the yard and range. Now I'm finally night shooting. Popping clay pigeons with the Big Iron by Jolly Roger. Video later. Here's the range!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at night! I love that I can shoot at night but it is harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure the light is even across the whole catch box. Uneven light will mess up your sighting. It will cause shadows which is not good for accuracy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

I decided it's better to not piss my neighbors off too late, but it's awesome to know I can! I was able to pop both clay pidgys one from 20ft one from 33, so I'm getting there with my shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

I like seeing people's shootn ranges. You've certainly got some variety there Wignorant


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Holy catty's Ibojoe, that thing is awesome. To bad its not set up for OTT but wow man, that's really something.


----------



## hoggy

shot these two today


----------



## ShootnCoastie

hoggy said:


> shot these two today


Must be the Translucent UniPhoxx models


----------



## Jolly Roger

ShootnCoastie said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot these two today
> 
> 
> 
> Must be the Translucent UniPhoxx models
Click to expand...

That was the Camouflage Cast Ergo Aluminum Ranger (with Pro Clips)


----------



## hoggy

[attachment=243922

urple torque.jpg]here's the two i shot


----------



## BushpotChef

Found another way to carry a frameless set. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

s[attachment=240180709_162723.jpg]4008:2 shot this today. 10 shots. 2 bounced out. the other 8 hit. 33' 3/8" marbles.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. Beautiful Slingshots. Stealth Shots by Dan Hood.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today. Beautiful Slingshots. Stealth Shots by Dan Hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just wondering, do you shoot flats on your SPS frames?


----------



## romanljc

This will be what im shooting tomorrow


----------



## Cjw

3danman said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these today. Beautiful Slingshots. Stealth Shots by Dan Hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, do you shoot flats on your SPS frames?
Click to expand...

 Only shoot looped tubes on my SPS's. I have tried flats on them but prefer tubes. Tried tubes on the Stealth shots but prefer flats on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000

Glad that third one arrived safely. Happy shooting, CJW.


----------



## bigdh2000

I see the edit function is working in a stellar fashion.


----------



## Allst

Shooting the Tac and the Scorpion.

Nice frames.Makes you think







that you can shoot.


----------



## Allst

Posted the wrong picture apologies to PP. here is the Tac


----------



## Jolly Roger

It would be nice if we could just change the name of a slingshot to make it a great shooter but just not the case.


----------



## Cjw

I don't think changing your name is going to help your shooting any. And change to what ? From Miss a Lot to Fork hit.????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stej

Tried these after Toucan arrived from Dankung. I got the lower price, so it was a good deal for me. I was expecting shiny steel, but the surface is somewhat matt, don't know what is that. Anyway, shoots good.

Using Dankung winter Precise bands and still like them even though it's almost 30°C


----------



## hoggy

shot this today pocket predator universal boyscout. 33' 1/2" marbles. 10 shots. got half on the target. may try again tomorrow with 3/8" marbles.


----------



## MIsling

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Allst like those cord wraps


----------



## Allst

hoggy said:


> Allst like those cord wraps


Thanks, The wife is laughing and saying I am learning to crotchet at last. It may become another hobby


----------



## Allst

hoggy said:


> Allst like those cord wraps


Thanks the wife is saying I am learning crochet. it may become another hobby.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting this one today. Black walnut ringshooter,117b office bands and 5/16" steel.


----------



## Allst

Plan to shoot this alot today


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

Shot these two today, same bands and ammo. I might like my new Steel Patterns slingshot from GZK even more than my beloved poly Lil' Plinker (probably not though ). I really enjoy the pinky hole and I like the choils for the pinch grip, although the simple elegance of the Plinker is hard to beat. Both great slingshots.

Also love these pouches from GZK, with 3 centering holes instead of one. Perfect for 1/4", as the ammo nestles between all of the holes which makes loading near effortless. It also makes the pouches more pliable which gives a nice feel on the shot as you grip it. They don't appear to be for sale on his website, just the standard pattern with the one center hole. Those are great too though.

Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## raventree78

3danman said:


> Shot these two today, same bands and ammo. I might like my new Steel Patterns slingshot from GZK even more than my beloved poly Lil' Plinker (probably not though ). I really enjoy the pinky hole and I like the choils for the pinch grip, although the simple elegance of the Plinker is hard to beat. Both great slingshots.
> 
> Also love these pouches from GZK, with 3 centering holes instead of one. Perfect for 1/4", as the ammo nestles between all of the holes which makes loading near effortless. It also makes the pouches more pliable which gives a nice feel on the shot as you grip it. They don't appear to be for sale on his website, just the standard pattern with the one center hole. Those are great too though.
> 
> Have a good weekend everybody.


Lil Plinkers are nice but that metal one is slick too


----------



## 3danman

raventree78 said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot these two today, same bands and ammo. I might like my new Steel Patterns slingshot from GZK even more than my beloved poly Lil' Plinker (probably not though ). I really enjoy the pinky hole and I like the choils for the pinch grip, although the simple elegance of the Plinker is hard to beat. Both great slingshots.
> 
> Also love these pouches from GZK, with 3 centering holes instead of one. Perfect for 1/4", as the ammo nestles between all of the holes which makes loading near effortless. It also makes the pouches more pliable which gives a nice feel on the shot as you grip it. They don't appear to be for sale on his website, just the standard pattern with the one center hole. Those are great too though.
> 
> Have a good weekend everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil Plinkers are nice but that metal one is slick too
Click to expand...

I've had a hard time putting it down since I got it. It just clicks with me, the size and ergos are perfect.


----------



## hoggy

shot these three today. a pp boyscout, and two from ebay. a od torque and a crosman cyclone.


----------



## BushpotChef

Anxiety medication. Recycling some cans. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stej

Installed long bands several days ago to try butterfly seriously. So far just attempts with tubes, no good results. But tapered bands are much more convenient.

So butterfly is a way to go no!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

Shooting my Torque this morning. I like the colors here, I might need to throw on an orange lanyard to match.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting my chopshot fron mu buddy Neil ! He sent me some gzk orange to try out .. it looks yellow to me lol .. and is very similar to precise yellow!  ...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting my chopshot fron mu buddy Neil ! He sent me some gzk orange to try out .. it looks yellow to me lol .. and is very similar to precise yellow!  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Cool man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Luck over skill said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my chopshot fron mu buddy Neil ! He sent me some gzk orange to try out .. it looks yellow to me lol .. and is very similar to precise yellow!  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Cool man
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thx bro !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Hydra for today!









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

Pocket Predators today


----------



## skropi

This nice Chinese frame. As it doesn't really have a name, I will be calling it the "Little Buster" from now on. My pal got a hand hit with it so he exchanged it for my plywood r10  The Little Buster is mine now


----------



## 3danman

skropi said:


> This nice Chinese frame. As it doesn't really have a name, I will be calling it the "Little Buster" from now on. My pal got a hand hit with it so he exchanged it for my plywood r10  The Little Buster is mine now


On Dankung's website it's the Agile Toucan. I always thought it was a little too high tech for my tastes but I like the band attachment and pinch grip.


----------



## skropi

3danman said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nice Chinese frame. As it doesn't really have a name, I will be calling it the "Little Buster" from now on. My pal got a hand hit with it so he exchanged it for my plywood r10  The Little Buster is mine now
> 
> 
> 
> On Dankung's website it's the Agile Toucan. I always thought it was a little too high tech for my tastes but I like the band attachment and pinch grip.
Click to expand...

The band attachment is more than brilliant. No way to get stripped threads, and absolutely no way to get band slippage. The only high tech feature is the inclusion of the sights, which if you don't like, you simply don't install  The only modification I may do, is to drill a lanyard hole, I like the safety of a lanyard.


----------



## 3danman

skropi said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nice Chinese frame. As it doesn't really have a name, I will be calling it the "Little Buster" from now on. My pal got a hand hit with it so he exchanged it for my plywood r10  The Little Buster is mine now
> 
> 
> 
> On Dankung's website it's the Agile Toucan. I always thought it was a little too high tech for my tastes but I like the band attachment and pinch grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The band attachment is more than brilliant. No way to get stripped threads, and absolutely no way to get band slippage. The only high tech feature is the inclusion of the sights, which if you don't like, you simply don't install  The only modification I may do, is to drill a lanyard hole, I like the safety of a lanyard.
Click to expand...

Are all of the sights removable or just the adjustable one? Could I run it with nothing but the clips and fork tips?


----------



## skropi

3danman said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nice Chinese frame. As it doesn't really have a name, I will be calling it the "Little Buster" from now on. My pal got a hand hit with it so he exchanged it for my plywood r10  The Little Buster is mine now
> 
> 
> 
> On Dankung's website it's the Agile Toucan. I always thought it was a little too high tech for my tastes but I like the band attachment and pinch grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The band attachment is more than brilliant. No way to get stripped threads, and absolutely no way to get band slippage. The only high tech feature is the inclusion of the sights, which if you don't like, you simply don't install  The only modification I may do, is to drill a lanyard hole, I like the safety of a lanyard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are all of the sights removable or just the adjustable one? Could I run it with nothing but the clips and fork tips?
Click to expand...

The frame comes with no sights installed. Both sights are in a little plastic bag with an allen key, and both are adjustable by sliding them and simply tightening a little screw. So yep, you can use it bare with no sights installed, but if you get it, do try and use them for a few shots, you may end up liking them


----------



## stevekt

Shot my new TAC Hammer today.


----------



## ERdept

Man, have I got something for you to look at, which will be here in a few months!!!!!!

Cliff

IT"S in the MAIL baby from FRANCE!!!~!!!!!!!!~!!


----------



## Luck over skill

ERdept said:


> Man, have I got something for you to look at, which will be here in a few months!!!!!!
> 
> Cliff


Should only be a few days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

stevekt said:


> Shot my new TAC Hammer today.


that's some good shooting.


----------



## hoggy

shot 4 today. 2 ott & 2 tff. topshot, torque, black tac hammer and orange tac hammer.


----------



## stevekt

hoggy said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot my new TAC Hammer today.
> 
> 
> 
> that's some good shooting.
Click to expand...

There were a lot of shots that didn't even make it onto the card. ????


----------



## Brook

Popped my dart ???? today


----------



## stevekt

Spent some time with this Dankung POM X6. This was also my first venture into tying my own looped tube bandsets. I made them longer than pre-made looped 2040 tube bandsets I purchased in the past so I wasn't struggling to hold at full draw. It was pretty fun to shoot this setup.


----------



## BushpotChef

Wow man how long are those?


stej said:


> Installed long bands several days ago to try butterfly seriously. So far just attempts with tubes, no good results. But tapered bands are much more convenient.
> So butterfly is a way to go no!


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Mr Brooks said:


> Popped my dart  today


Ohhh ya !! Good stuff bud .. now your hooked lol ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popped my dart  today
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh ya !! Good stuff bud .. now your hooked lol ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yep and its your fault bro


----------



## stej

BushpotChef said:


> Wow man how long are those?
> 
> 
> 
> stej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed long bands several days ago to try butterfly seriously. So far just attempts with tubes, no good results. But tapered bands are much more convenient.
> So butterfly is a way to go no!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The bands are 37cm (14.5in) from fork tip to pouch attachment. Long as ****, but I already banded 2 more 

I wanted to compare the draw weight and the impact.

And also to compare if the wider fork is better for aiming or there is no advantage.

My draw length is ~165cm (~64in), which means that I could shorten the bands more. Maybe to 33cm (13in).


----------



## Ibojoe

Mr Brooks said:


> Popped my dart today


 your a braver man than I!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Mr Brooks said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popped my dart  today
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh ya !! Good stuff bud .. now your hooked lol ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep and its your fault bro
Click to expand...

Haha .. I'm a
Bad influence pal!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

Shot the Scorpion. Shooting true and then the band broke. Bummer


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting this one today.


----------



## Tag

Grandpa Grumpy makes some beautiful Nattys


----------



## Tag

Like all previous post


----------



## hoggy

shot this one today. seem to be my most accurate with it and the scorpion






.


----------



## Allst

hoggy said:


> shot this one today. seem to be my most accurate with it and the scorpion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180716_141302.jpg.


Try a wrap around the area that you pinch grip. Makes it far more comfortable to hold.


----------



## Jolly Roger

hoggy said:


> shot this one today. seem to be my most accurate with it and the scorpion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180716_141302.jpg.


Looks like a Tripwire Slingshot.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Jolly Roger said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot this one today. seem to be my most accurate with it and the scorpion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180716_141302.jpg.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Tripwire Slingshot.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk
> 
> yes it is
Click to expand...


----------



## Allst

Tripwire has some really nice frames. Hard to resist.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Allst said:


> Tripwire has some really nice frames. Hard to resist.


You are correct
I should be getting 3 Tripwire Frames in the mail this afternoon.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Jolly Roger said:


> Allst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tripwire has some really nice frames. Hard to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct
> I should be getting 3 Tripwire Frames in the mail this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Whoops, didn't come today, maybe tomorrow.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

Happy shooting when they arrive


----------



## hoggy

shot 5 today all tubers.


----------



## Brook

Agile dark warrior


----------



## Northerner

*DanKung Alien-POM*

Precise Apple Green flatbands 3/4" x 1/2" x 8 1/4" = 225 fps with .177cal BBs

Very comfortable to hold and pleasant to shoot. I was nailing a pop can at 20 yards this morning.


----------



## 3danman

I received my ABS Feihu fork today (see my slingmail post for first impressions). I really enjoy it. I put on some .62mm GZK bands, tapered from 1/2" to 3/8" shooting 3/8" steel. Very very light draw but perfect speed for target shooting. The ergos of the ABS Feihu are fantastic with a fork support grip, and a smaller hand could use it in a classic hammer grip style, so it would be great for children (just be mindful to test the forks, since ABS is a little sketchy as a slingshot material). It took about 4 shots for me to get dialed in with it, and then I was smacking my 5cm spinner with regularity from about 40 feet. I took a few spots in the 45-50 range but I'm not as consistent there yet with this new frame.

I also really love how this slingshot's skinny fork arms allow it to have both a wide shooting gap and a narrow fork width simultaneously. The forks are close together so it's super ergonomic and it points really nicely (kinda like how a PFS points nicely because of how close the bands are), but the fork gap is still fairly forgiving, particularly with smaller ammo.

Really liking this so far. I can't wait to get my resin Feihu fork with the steel core and magnetic base for ammo. Maybe a touch gimmicky but I suspect that frame will be of a little higher quality and it will likely be safer to shoot. No worries about this ABS one though. I'd definitely recommend it for the $5 price tag.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Looks like since the world championship slingshot shooting tournament in Italy with the Chinese winning the competition we're going to see a lot more Chinese slingshots on what are you shooting today. I'll be willing to bet it isn't the slingshots they are shooting but the hours and hours of dedicated and displined practice they have put in.


----------



## Cjw

Still going to stick with my SPS's and Stealth shots. Pretty sure the Chinese champion could out shoot me with both of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

Jolly Roger said:


> Looks like since the world championship slingshot shooting tournament in Italy with the Chinese winning the competition we're going to see a lot more Chinese slingshots on what are you shooting today. I'll be willing to bet it isn't the slingshots they are shooting but the hours and hours of dedicated and displined practice they have put in.


Really? Buying a $4 dollar slingshot won't make me a world class shooter? Darn.

I've been meaning to sell my Topshot too. After all, I only bought it because Bill Hays can light matches with his. I haven't lit a match since I got it, so it must be a faulty one.

Seriously, any decent shooter knows the slingshot doesn't make a big difference in shooting skill. We can quit beating that dead horse now. Unless you think the Scorpion gives you magic match lighting abilities? I didn't think so.


----------



## Jolly Roger

3danman said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like since the world championship slingshot shooting tournament in Italy with the Chinese winning the competition we're going to see a lot more Chinese slingshots on what are you shooting today. I'll be willing to bet it isn't the slingshots they are shooting but the hours and hours of dedicated and displined practice they have put in.Like This
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Buying a $4 dollar slingshot won't make me a world class shooter? Darn.
> 
> I've been meaning to sell my Topshot too. After all, I only bought it because Bill Hays can light matches with his. I haven't lit a match since I got it, so it must be a faulty one.
> 
> Seriously, any decent shooter knows the slingshot doesn't make a big difference in shooting skill. We can quit beating that dead horse now. Unless you think the Scorpion gives you magic match lighting abilities? I didn't think so.
Click to expand...

Like I said before..... I'll be willing to bet it isn't the slingshots they are shooting but the hours and hours of dedicated and disciplined practice they have put in. Actually I did not even mention the Scorpion.


----------



## Allst

This is the frame I am most accurate with - the PP sideshooter. Not as comfortable in the hand as the Scorpion but when you dial in with this its hard to miss. Cudos to Mr Hayes. Anxiously awaiting his new frames.


----------



## Allst

Yes the frame matters at least to me


----------



## boomslang

Allst said:


> This is the frame I am most accurate with - the PP sideshooter. Not as comfortable in the hand as the Scorpion but when you dial in with this its hard to miss. Cudos to Mr Hayes. Anxiously awaiting his new frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180718_085629.jpg


Hello Jamaica, I, too find this becoming my favorite...'Prefer 5/8" bands & 3/8 steel ammo. gary


----------



## treefork

Allst said:


> This is the frame I am most accurate with - the PP sideshooter. Not as comfortable in the hand as the Scorpion but when you dial in with this its hard to miss. Cudos to Mr Hayes. Anxiously awaiting his new frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180718_085629.jpg


One of my top shelf slingshots !


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Shooting a 3/4" Ocularis Beanflip Yellow Jacket that I made for myself on the weekend.


----------



## Northerner

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Shooting a 3/4" Ocularis Beanflip Yellow Jacket that I made for myself on the weekend.


You made that? Nice! Where did you get the laminated poly?


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Northerner said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting a 3/4" Ocularis Beanflip Yellow Jacket that I made for myself on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> You made that? Nice! Where did you get the laminated poly?
Click to expand...

Thanks! I found the HDPE on Inventables.com .


----------



## Ibojoe

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting a 3/4" Ocularis Beanflip Yellow Jacket that I made for myself on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> You made that? Nice! Where did you get the laminated poly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I found the HDPE on Inventables.com .
Click to expand...

 Man, nice job on that one!!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting this one today.


----------



## hoggy

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Shooting a 3/4" Ocularis Beanflip Yellow Jacket that I made for myself on the weekend.


nice work


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Giving the latest a run this afternoon.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

ShootnCoastie said:


> Giving the latest a run this afternoon.


That G10 is striking!


----------



## raventree78

This one is hot off the press and shooting today, ain't life grand  .


----------



## raventree78

This one is hot off the press and shooting today, ain't life grand  .


----------



## skarrd

shooting the *woody* today,made this as a joke/experiment and as sometimes happens,turned out to be a great little shooter.


----------



## hoggy

shot these 4 today.


----------



## urbanshooter

slingmail today... a chunky clunk and a tiny little china. Two ergo Feihu forks that arrived rather quickly (with another two chinese orders in transit)


----------



## MIsling

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

MIsling said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


That is one sharp looking slingshot, how does it feel in the hand?


----------



## MIsling

raventree78 said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sharp looking slingshot, how does it feel in the hand?
Click to expand...

It is pretty nice, fits my hand like I wanted it too, comfortable but still slim.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Shooting this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0718181406a.jpg


 I've seen that frame several times before. I still think it's the coolest wire frame I've ever seen!


----------



## Ibojoe

MIsling said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


 man that's some awesome walnut!!


----------



## raventree78

MIsling said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sharp looking slingshot, how does it feel in the hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is pretty nice, fits my hand like I wanted it too, comfortable but still slim.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nice


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Today it was the Taurus!


----------



## Allst

Thats a beaut


----------



## hoggy

shot these 3 today.


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot these first thing tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

Shot these yesterday (got a late start on posting this) and had loads of fun. Without punishing hand slap it is amazing how enjoyable shooting can be  The one is still ugly but will shred cans like no body's bees wax lol. The lil guy is fun but very weak.


----------



## Allst

Just arrived.


----------



## hoggy

shot these two today. my brand new ranger ott and my topshot.


----------



## Rattler

Not today, but yesterday.
Now im shooting the torque "gangsta style" with fork supporting grip. There are no more fork hits and i love it more and more...









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting the go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ibojoe said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0718181406a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that frame several times before. I still think it's the coolest wire frame I've ever seen!
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe! I like to shoot single tubes and was using a Barnett Strike 9 that I modified to shoot pinch grip. When I started using a longer draw I felt that the long tubes got fouled going through the narrow forks. This modified Daisy F-16 solved the fouling problem. This is one of the few experiments I didn't throw in the trash. I really like this shooter and shoot at least few shots with it every time I shoot.


----------



## hoggy

just one today, the ranger ott.


----------



## Allst

Shot the Scorpion and the aluminium PPMG. Both fit comfortably in the hand and can't be beat for accuracy. When I first shot the PPMG I thought it the most comfortable and accurate of all the frames that I have. Then I went back to the old Scorpion and had to reverse. I give them each a 10.


----------



## skarrd

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0718181406a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that frame several times before. I still think it's the coolest wire frame I've ever seen!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Joe! I like to shoot single tubes and was using a Barnett Strike 9 that I modified to shoot pinch grip. When I started using a longer draw I felt that the long tubes got fouled going through the narrow forks. This modified Daisy F-16 solved the fouling problem. This is one of the few experiments I didn't throw in the trash. I really like this shooter and shoot at least few shots with it every time I shoot.
Click to expand...

i really like this frame as well,i shoot the f-16 with out the plastics as well,using TBG's,would like to get those spurs added to mine if you are willing to part with the secret,lol.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

skarrd said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0718181406a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that frame several times before. I still think it's the coolest wire frame I've ever seen!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Joe! I like to shoot single tubes and was using a Barnett Strike 9 that I modified to shoot pinch grip. When I started using a longer draw I felt that the long tubes got fouled going through the narrow forks. This modified Daisy F-16 solved the fouling problem. This is one of the few experiments I didn't throw in the trash. I really like this shooter and shoot at least few shots with it every time I shoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i really like this frame as well,i shoot the f-16 with out the plastics as well,using TBG's,would like to get those spurs added to mine if you are willing to part with the secret,lol.
Click to expand...

I worked with a guy who did metal work for hobby. He lowered the forks about an inch, bent the hooks and welded them on for me.


----------



## skarrd

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0718181406a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that frame several times before. I still think it's the coolest wire frame I've ever seen!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Joe! I like to shoot single tubes and was using a Barnett Strike 9 that I modified to shoot pinch grip. When I started using a longer draw I felt that the long tubes got fouled going through the narrow forks. This modified Daisy F-16 solved the fouling problem. This is one of the few experiments I didn't throw in the trash. I really like this shooter and shoot at least few shots with it every time I shoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i really like this frame as well,i shoot the f-16 with out the plastics as well,using TBG's,would like to get those spurs added to mine if you are willing to part with the secret,lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I worked with a guy who did metal work for hobby. He lowered the forks about an inch, bent the hooks and welded them on for me.
Click to expand...

Cool,i appreciate the info,now I just need to find a metal guy. Thank you.


----------



## hoggy

shot the ranger ott today. 32 shots 33'/10m, 3/8" marbles.












this pic shows the place i shot a big ol' hole


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

I had a blast with these today!
I shot my spin shot, my slingchucks both regular draw and butterfly, I shot my frameless wrist rocket bareback and frameless butterfly.


----------



## hoggy

two tripwires today. katana








and ppmg


----------



## MIsling

Shot my opfs this evening.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brook

Everyday????


----------



## NaturalFork

Scouts are always a good decision.


----------



## Northerner

DanKung General II

DK-1632 tubes

GZK 48x16 pouch

Clear ribbon ties


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## M.J

I picked up a new SPS on the way out of the States and have been shooting it today. 1632 looped toobz and 3/8" steel.


----------



## hoggy

shot these two today.


----------



## hoggy

shot this one today. 3d harpy from sto.






22 shots 6 flyers 33' 3/8" marbles.


----------



## THWACK!

This is what I'm shooting today:


----------



## Covert5

LMAO!


----------



## raventree78

Used these beautys to break some pencils today


----------



## Covert5

Raventree78 I like that! I'm gonna try breaking pencils! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## raventree78

It is fun and you can hang them vertically or horizontally to work on different aspects of your aim. Also it is neat to see them break lol.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. Love these slingshots. Dan Hood Stealth Shots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChuckyVorhees

My small ranger with marbles and 8 mm steel bb's


----------



## hoggy

just the one today. pocket predator seal sniper.


----------



## hoggy

shot these 4 today.


----------



## skarrd

Bootsmann said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ 20180726_200224.jpg


that is one pretty piece of wood there.


----------



## Bootsmann

Thanks man!


----------



## Brook

hoggy said:


> 20180729_164209.jpgshot these 4 today.


Four greats ????


----------



## Brook

Lbs again today..can't put this thing down for long it's to cool????


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

shot these two today. 2 tac hammers got 9/10 on the black and 5/10 on the orange.


----------



## Allst

I was not able to do any shooting last week. I have lots of frames but find that these two are perfect for me - an aluminium PPMG from T-Molds and the Scorpion from PP. Perfect fit in the hand and dead on accurate. Don't need anything else.


----------



## Northerner

I spent some time today with my blue Jelly Bean style frame. Bands are 13/16" x 5/8" x 6 1/2" Precise yellow. Speed at my 32" draw length is 244fps with 5/16" steel ammo.

Today I was shooting a 9 1/2" wide aluminum pie plate from a measured 50 yards. I did 3 set of 10 shots for 6/10, 5/10 and 3/10 hits. The longer distance requires more focus and my target panic problem seems to go away, for now. I impressed myself and would be very happy to be able to do this regularly.

The tiny holes on the target were from BBs when shooting another frame. The larger holes were from the 5/16" steel.


----------



## Ibojoe

Been shooting this one with GZKS and 7/16” steel


----------



## MOJAVE MO

115 degrees or so today. So the game is look for targets from the truck, get out for three shots of 3/8" steel, then drive to another spot. Repeat. I finally conquered the tubes of the Torque. In the photo is my Kangaroo 'sac' pouch w/40 rounds. Dig the rig. MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

just these two today. the one the left i've had many moons.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> 20180731_191232.jpgjust these two today. the one the left i've had many moons.


Vintage!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

Dankung POM with 6+1 2040 pseudos.


----------



## hoggy

pro diablo ii. about the time i started getting on paper, the rain picked up


----------



## hoggy

shot this one today. before the paracord mod.












after paracord mod.


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Been shooting this one with GZKS and 7/16" steel


more Beautiful wood. that's the best part about traditional {?} SS's


----------



## skarrd

Mojave Mo said:


> 115 degrees or so today. So the game is look for targets from the truck, get out for three shots of 3/8" steel, then drive to another spot. Repeat. I finally conquered the tubes of the Torque. In the photo is my Kangaroo 'sac' pouch w/40 rounds. Dig the rig. MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


digging that pouch,mine are all pigskin and not nearly as well made.


----------



## skarrd

modified this barnett black widow into a pocket/pinch shooter,definatly changing the tubes on this one.cut the handle and reversed it,very comforatable to shoot [except for the tubes] more mods to come on it tho


----------



## Brook

Blowout


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. One of my favorite SPS's.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MIsling

Today was not a good day to be a can!









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie

After torrential rain, the sun came out. Shooting an SPS I picked up from the AlmightyOx.


----------



## The Norseman

Just got some slingmail! I am loving this!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The Norseman said:


> Just got some slingmail! I am loving this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4720.JPG


So now you have a visual for that metal core SPS you are going to make for me....???

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

shot these today.


----------



## Wignorant

Scout clone with these amazing pink bands someone gifted me that I can't remember who it was. But I need to get more! Anyone know what kind they are?

















Here's my shot from my camera set up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

Shot these. Got the steel chinese shooter for $10. Nice weight but not really my cup of tea.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

It looks like I'm shooting my SPS's this weekend. I shot my two other SPS's yesterday for the first time with flats vice tubes. I liked it so much that I continued that today with yellow Precise.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

ShootnCoastie said:


> It looks like I'm shooting my SPS's this weekend. I shot my two other SPS's yesterday for the first time with flats vice tubes. I liked it so much that I continued that today with yellow Precise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180805_155552_resized.jpg


*Your styling talent is always a delight. * :thumbsup:


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Wignorant said:


> Scout clone with these amazing pink bands someone gifted me that I can't remember who it was. But I need to get more! Anyone know what kind they are?
> 
> Here's my shot from my camera set up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wignorant, you need to switch the clips on your 'HDPE Professional Outdoors Slingshots Hunting Catapult' to the opposite forks.

They are not symmetrical. They are meant to be on one fork for OTT and then switched to the opposite forks for TTF.

See pictures below, your setup is exposing the top band groove and not retaining the band utilizing the entire TTF band grove.

By switching forks, it will retain the band on the entire TTF band groove  .


----------



## 3danman

Wignorant said:


> Scout clone with these amazing pink bands someone gifted me that I can't remember who it was. But I need to get more! Anyone know what kind they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my shot from my camera set up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See Coastie's post about your flip clips, don't want any accidents. Or just wrap n tuck them. The bands look like precise red. Could also be linatex but the precise line is pretty popular at the moment and the red is a favorite, so my bet's on it.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ahhh....there she is! Sigh, we were so close babydoll. I know that I told you I was going to bring you home. Alas, it appears you've got a good lookin' cousin to hang out with, lucky you.


ShootnCoastie said:


> After torrential rain, the sun came out. Shooting an SPS I picked up from the AlmightyOx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180804_172701_resized.jpg


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Mojave Mo said:


> Ahhh....there she is! Sigh, we were so close babydoll. I know that I told you I was going to bring you home. Alas, it appears you've got a good lookin' cousin to hang out with, lucky you.
> 
> 
> 
> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> After torrential rain, the sun came out. Shooting an SPS I picked up from the AlmightyOx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180804_172701_resized.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 No this isn't the one on the forum. I had Dan Hood make me this a few months ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brook

Wignorant said:


> Scout clone with these amazing pink bands someone gifted me that I can't remember who it was. But I need to get more! Anyone know what kind they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my shot from my camera set up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like red precise to me buddy


----------



## Ibojoe

ShootnCoastie said:


> Wignorant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scout clone with these amazing pink bands someone gifted me that I can't remember who it was. But I need to get more! Anyone know what kind they are?
> Here's my shot from my camera set up
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wignorant, you need to switch the clips on your 'HDPE Professional Outdoors Slingshots Hunting Catapult' to the opposite forks.
> 
> They are not symmetrical. They are meant to be on one fork for OTT and then switched to the opposite forks for TTF.
> 
> See pictures below, your setup is exposing the top band groove and not retaining the band utilizing the entire TTF band grove.
> 
> By switching forks, it will retain the band on the entire TTF band groove  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wig.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180805_161249_resized.jpg
Click to expand...

 Hdpe professional outdoors hunting carapult. That's funny Coastie. I look at them like this: (it's a dangerous weapon)


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Ibojoe said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wignorant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scout clone with these amazing pink bands someone gifted me that I can't remember who it was. But I need to get more! Anyone know what kind they are?
> Here's my shot from my camera set up
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wignorant, you need to switch the clips on your 'HDPE Professional Outdoors Slingshots Hunting Catapult' to the opposite forks.
> 
> They are not symmetrical. They are meant to be on one fork for OTT and then switched to the opposite forks for TTF.
> 
> See pictures below, your setup is exposing the top band groove and not retaining the band utilizing the entire TTF band grove.
> 
> By switching forks, it will retain the band on the entire TTF band groove  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wig.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180805_161249_resized.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hdpe professional outdoors hunting carapult. That's funny Coastie. I look at them like this: (it's a dangerous weapon)
Click to expand...

Well, I'd figured I'd call it for what it is. That's the name it's being marketed as on eBay.


----------



## Ordo

Shooting my beautiful, stylish, exquisite designed, gorgeous The Fork slingshot today.









Don't you dare to say it's ugly!


----------



## skarrd

finished turning a black widow into a hornet,and shot up this paper plate.red circles were 3/8's blue circles were 1/2 in marbles,distance was 33 feet.not sure what the tubes are,they came from simple shot and were said to be *mediums*.


----------



## hoggy

shot these two today.


----------



## BushpotChef

Absolutely pounded these cans. Used my new favorite set, a 1745 full loop with a paracord sleeve. Shooting 3/8" steels in 3/4 butter @ 12m. Just about ready to go after the bunnies with this set, maybe one more day of practice then its on. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

Today was a holiday. Started the morning with the Torque and this evening the Tac Hammer.


----------



## BushpotChef

Allst said:


> Today was a holiday. Started the morning with the Torque and this evening the Tac Hammer.


Holiday here too lol!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shot my go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

Just got this one yesterday and tore up some cans today. I really like it


----------



## hoggy

raventree78 said:


> Just got this one yesterday and tore up some cans today. I really like it


cool, looks like a MAD MAX type


----------



## hoggy

shot this one today. i like it. 13 of 15 shots got in the catchbox, 4 on paper.


----------



## skropi

This one arrived today. I will make a point of not shooting anything else ever. So, I shoot it today and forever. 
No other way to improve quickly guys


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> Absolutely pounded these cans. Used my new favorite set, a 1745 full loop with a paracord sleeve. Shooting 3/8" steels in 3/4 butter @ 12m. Just about ready to go after the bunnies with this set, maybe one more day of practice then its on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


BC! Awesome set up and that's some top notch can annihilation bro!


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely pounded these cans. Used my new favorite set, a 1745 full loop with a paracord sleeve. Shooting 3/8" steels in 3/4 butter @ 12m. Just about ready to go after the bunnies with this set, maybe one more day of practice then its on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> BC! Awesome set up and that's some top notch can annihilation bro!
Click to expand...

Thanks man! I used your video to get that sleeve on my tune and it worked a treat. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

BC, that's awesome bro I'm glad it worked out for you! Sling on my brutha!


----------



## stej

BushpotChef said:


> Absolutely pounded these cans. Used my new favorite set, a 1745 full loop with a paracord sleeve. Shooting 3/8" steels in 3/4 butter @ 12m. Just about ready to go after the bunnies with this set, maybe one more day of practice then its on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Looks like something new to me  Could you please post link to a post with more details about this setup?


----------



## BushpotChef

stej said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely pounded these cans. Used my new favorite set, a 1745 full loop with a paracord sleeve. Shooting 3/8" steels in 3/4 butter @ 12m. Just about ready to go after the bunnies with this set, maybe one more day of practice then its on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like something new to me  Could you please post link to a post with more details about this setup?
Click to expand...

Will do! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

hoggy said:


> shot this one today. i like it. 13 of 15 shots got in the catchbox, 4 on paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180807_115526.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180807_115558.jpg


i have one just like that,only the plastic *handle* was all torn up so paracord wrap and it shot just like a new one.


----------



## BushpotChef

Love my new Kestrel! :

SS Black Latex 3/4" × 6.5"
3/8" Steelies

Birds & Bunnies Beware! 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcuyle

Dankung Lions Mouth frame with Sanctband Plum 23/15 mm taper 150 mm active.


----------



## BushpotChef

bcuyle said:


> s2.jpg
> 
> Dankung Lions Mouth frame with Sanctband Plum 23/15 mm taper 150 mm active.


Thats a sweet setup!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> Love my new Kestrel! :
> 
> SS Black Latex 3/4" × 6.5"
> 3/8" Steelies
> 
> Birds & Bunnies Beware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


got a couple of these from gopher slingshots,my favorite pinch shooters


----------



## skarrd

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new Kestrel! :
> 
> SS Black Latex 3/4" × 6.5"
> 3/8" Steelies
> 
> Birds & Bunnies Beware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> got a couple of these from gopher slingshots,my favorite pinch shooters
Click to expand...


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new Kestrel! :
> 
> SS Black Latex 3/4" × 6.5"
> 3/8" Steelies
> 
> Birds & Bunnies Beware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> got a couple of these from gopher slingshots,my favorite pinch shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Man both of those are wicked I love thay black one! Very nice!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

broke out the f-16 and hornet [with new band sets and attachments] marbleized a couple soda cans,with marbles,but now that I have been reminded of my kestrels I will be shooting them next!


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> broke out the f-16 and hornet [with new band sets and attachments] marbleized a couple soda cans,with marbles,but now that I have been reminded of my kestrels I will be shooting them next!


Love that hornet man! Glad I could remind you of your kestrels!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> broke out the f-16 and hornet [with new band sets and attachments] marbleized a couple soda cans,with marbles,but now that I have been reminded of my kestrels I will be shooting them next!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that hornet man! Glad I could remind you of your kestrels!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

did you make yours,cause it looks awesome in wood?


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new Kestrel! :
> 
> SS Black Latex 3/4" × 6.5"
> 3/8" Steelies
> 
> Birds & Bunnies Beware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> got a couple of these from gopher slingshots,my favorite pinch shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man both of those are wicked I love thay black one! Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

yeah the black one is my *bunny buster* green is targets,i like the wooden one you have tho


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> broke out the f-16 and hornet [with new band sets and attachments] marbleized a couple soda cans,with marbles,but now that I have been reminded of my kestrels I will be shooting them next!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that hornet man! Glad I could remind you of your kestrels!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you make yours,cause it looks awesome in wood?
Click to expand...

 Thank you! I did make mine, Id gladly make one for you if youd like to trade of of your nice poly ones? 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

bcuyle said:


> s2.jpg
> 
> Dankung Lions Mouth frame with Sanctband Plum 23/15 mm taper 150 mm active.


Always was intrigued by that one, and in my recent Dankung order they offered to include it for free. It's usually nearly $40 so I'm getting quite a deal, should be here in a week or two.

How do you like it? Is it comfy? When you have a chance could you provide some approximate size measurements?


----------



## hoggy

skarrd said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot this one today. i like it. 13 of 15 shots got in the catchbox, 4 on paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180807_115526.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180807_115558.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> i have one just like that,only the plastic *handle* was all torn up so paracord wrap and it shot just like a new one.
Click to expand...

cool


----------



## hoggy

simple shot day today. 4 torques and a freedom flipper.


----------



## Wignorant

Who says a HDPE HUNTING CATAPULT PROFESSIONAL can be pretty. LET ME UPGRADE YA. My HDPE HUNTING CATAPULT PROFESSIONAL Clone with flip clip Xs, and precise red rubbers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter

15471 said:


> Shooting this little aluminum SS frame that I picked up on eBay last year. It was much smaller than I thought it would be, so I haven't given it a fair chance util today. I had shot it indoors with plastic ammo but this was a better indication of how nice this little frame is.
> 
> It came wrapped in some sort of Military looking jungle fluffy camoflage tape, which looks hideous but feels great.
> 
> Banded up with pseudo tapered 2040, no clue what length I should be making them, but it was firing 1/4" steel like lasers....I loved it. When I put the 2040 on my FlatCat it was too sluggish and hard to draw, I'll use 1632 in that one next time.
> 
> I am really enjoying the smaller frames for 1/4" steel. 3/8" is still my go to, for shooting, but am glad I started shooting and making smaller frames for a variety.


Nice!!! Do you have a link to get another?


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Good luck finding a Deadringer Flipkung.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/59769-simple-shot-dead-ringer-flipkung-slingshot-catapult-and-wasp-practice-ammobands/


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> broke out the f-16 and hornet [with new band sets and attachments] marbleized a couple soda cans,with marbles,but now that I have been reminded of my kestrels I will be shooting them next!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that hornet man! Glad I could remind you of your kestrels!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you make yours,cause it looks awesome in wood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I did make mine, Id gladly make one for you if youd like to trade of of your nice poly ones?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

sounds intrigueing,i am in texas,so I am not sure how shipping charges work to Canada if there are any?


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> broke out the f-16 and hornet [with new band sets and attachments] marbleized a couple soda cans,with marbles,but now that I have been reminded of my kestrels I will be shooting them next!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that hornet man! Glad I could remind you of your kestrels!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you make yours,cause it looks awesome in wood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I did make mine, Id gladly make one for you if youd like to trade of of your nice poly ones?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds intrigueing,i am in texas,so I am not sure how shipping charges work to Canada if there are any?
Click to expand...

Sounds good Ill PM you! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> broke out the f-16 and hornet [with new band sets and attachments] marbleized a couple soda cans,with marbles,but now that I have been reminded of my kestrels I will be shooting them next!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that hornet man! Glad I could remind you of your kestrels!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you make yours,cause it looks awesome in wood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I did make mine, Id gladly make one for you if youd like to trade of of your nice poly ones?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds intrigueing,i am in texas,so I am not sure how shipping charges work to Canada if there are any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good Ill PM you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

cool,


----------



## ChuckyVorhees

slain a can today...


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi

Fever, uniphoxx, shooting till my strength completely abandons me


----------



## BushpotChef

Beating up a soup can with the Spork and some 8mm steels. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

shot these 4 today. sto 3d harpy, topshot, boyscout, and ranger ott.


----------



## The Norseman

I was murdering some stumps this afternoon.









Loving this frameless rig!


----------



## Covert5

The Norseman said:


> I was murdering some stumps this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4750.JPG
> Loving this frameless rig!


Awesome rig bro!


----------



## skropi

I am too weak to even walk, let alone shoot, but that's not an excuse for not practicing! Shooting the Red Wasp today.


----------



## Brook

Had a pouch off! Err pouch out! Err pouch down! Err I was testing pouches!


----------



## skropi

Mr Brooks said:


> Had a pouch off! Err pouch out! Err pouch down! Err I was testing pouches!


Another wasp lover I see ????


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting my "Randy Popper" today. Small and spicy. Acquired off Aliexpress. This little shooter is fully constructed in G10 and is incredibly well made. That red part is all G10 (or some generic equivalent). I'm enjoying it...


----------



## JTslinger

Currently on a slingshot hiatus. Though You’llshootyereyeout is making a frame I modified. Perhaps once I get it, I’ll start shooting again.


----------



## lunasling

JTslinger said:


> Currently on a slingshot hiatus. Though You'llshootyereyeout is making a frame I modified. Perhaps once I get it, I'll start shooting again.


Ditto it's been a long time for me as well health issues with me n the lady and financial woes . But we are stable !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

Shooting this one, because I wanna be a champion.


----------



## hoggy

my two clones.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Shooting my Top Shot after putting bands on with SS Flip Clips X as shown by the Chef. No possibility of failure this way. Disappointed that the More Reply Options does not open up for me to include a picture. Hey, I didn't give up and made it work.


----------



## BushpotChef

Jolly Roger said:


> Shooting my Top Shot after putting bands on with SS Flip Clips X as shown by the Chef. No possibility of failure this way. Disappointed that the More Reply Options does not open up for me to include a picture. Hey, I didn't give up and made it work.


How ya liking that setup JR? I tested it to failure and it never gave out it tore at the pouch first. Also, what do you think of those new flip clips?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger

BushpotChef said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my Top Shot after putting bands on with SS Flip Clips X as shown by the Chef. No possibility of failure this way. Disappointed that the More Reply Options does not open up for me to include a picture. Hey, I didn't give up and made it work.
> 
> 
> 
> How ya liking that setup JR? I tested it to failure and it never gave out it tore at the pouch first. Also, what do you think of those new flip clips?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

They are nice Chef. Big and bulky like some have pointed out but they look natural like they were made for the Top Shot. They have to be thick enough to allow the bolt to screw into them. Couldn't use them on the smaller thinner frames but for some they beat wrap and tuck all to pieces.


----------



## raventree78

Shot three of my pocket sized shooters today


----------



## BushpotChef

raventree78 said:


> Shot three of my pocket sized shooters today


Those look great! I gotta get one of your beautiful paracord works for this shooter:









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Had to order specific nylon washers to get my clone dialed in. Waiting on a pouch order to make better bands. Very solid shooter.*


----------



## Jolly Roger

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Had to order specific nylon washers to get my clone dialed in. Waiting on a pouch order to make better bands. Very solid shooter.*


Glad so many are admitting that they bought the clones. Great frames. I'm sure more will be showing up. Still wondering if I am the only one who did a stress test on them.


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Jolly Roger said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Had to order specific nylon washers to get my clone dialed in. Waiting on a pouch order to make better bands. Very solid shooter.*
> 
> 
> 
> Glad so many are admitting that they bought the clones. Great frames. I'm sure more will be showing up. Still wondering if I am the only one who did a stress test on them.
Click to expand...

*Your stress tests were what convinced me to try one. The cheap price allowed me to budget for semi-expensive specialty hardware to experiment with a band attachment method. You're right, this is a great frame - I like it more than the original Scout I used to own.*

*Also, I did spring for a Chinese Jelly Bean clone ($9.28 - I had bought two of them from Simple in the past). Truthfully, it's cosmetically cobby but structurally it might be OK. I'll prolly order another original bc they are delightful small ammo shooters.*


----------



## BushpotChef

Jolly Roger said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Had to order specific nylon washers to get my clone dialed in. Waiting on a pouch order to make better bands. Very solid shooter.*
> 
> 
> 
> Glad so many are admitting that they bought the clones. Great frames. I'm sure more will be showing up. Still wondering if I am the only one who did a stress test on them.
Click to expand...

Its an awesome find, I can now throw my hat in that ring of having fully tested it out. Ive let newbie friends shoot and throughly fork hit the snot out of it. Ive hunted and taken game with it. & I can say honestly this puppy is built quite strong and I really like it. Just dressed it with some new SS black tapers to shoot it butterfly, one of the many perks is the versatility of setups.

Bargain hunters: Rejoice. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot these (and a few more) today. I was bitten by the 5/16 bug and was shooting that as my ammo for the day... and then. I started with tbg bands on the slingshot on the left and got to thinking if this will use tubes it would be even more pocket-able. So I pulled the 1632 looped tubes off another slingshot and swapped them on to the orange slingshot. Shoots very well  hand slap was bad with 5/16 so I tried it with 3/8, very pleasant. I am using them BTW the side in the picture faces away from me when I shoot, really ott lol.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey CJW. How do you like the feel of the Baltic Birch? On the website there is a choice of finish. Is the choice relative to durability in anyway. I don't do FH's any longer, but I do drop my slings on occasion. Thanks for any support. The performance catapult guys are getting hammered trying to get their website in order. If you have a contact over their let them know to turn off some of their incomplete web pages....or change to COMING SOON, instead of website templates. Capeesh? Thanks, MM

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

I like the Baltic birch. I talk to Jim at least once a week. I'll let him know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cjw said:


> I like the Baltic birch. I talk to Jim at least once a week. I'll let him know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gracious!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I broke a tube yesterday on my ModiDeadRinger. Okay, it didn't break, I nicked it with the cutting wheel. Rookie move.

I want to commission one or two metal-core Dead Ringer's. Wait. Does Flippin' Out Slingshots still build slings?.....PM if interested!










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

These and 9.5mm steel ????


----------



## BushpotChef

This. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodflite

The answer is none. None more black.

I banded up the Scorpion with a taper that's considerably lighter than I'm accustomed to because I'm going through times of trigger thumb. An ailment that pouch pinching contributed to, no doubt. But it's working and I like it.

And thanks to Mr. Bill Hays for producing such a fine and comfortable shooter!


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. Dang Alvero! That's a beauty for sure!


----------



## devils son in law

Ibojoe said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> . Dang Alvero! That's a beauty for sure!
Click to expand...

That's sick!!!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Is there a Sling Category for buying an eBay sling and rasping the begeezus out of it? Rosco showed me how to out lipstick on it with a 'fume job' followed by a spritz of BLO.
I was embarrassed by it, then I banded and shot it.

I dig it!!!......for now.

















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

I


Mojave Mo said:


> Is there a Sling Category for buying an eBay sling and rasping the begeezus out of it? Rosco showed me how to out lipstick on it with a 'fume job' followed by a spritz of BLO.
> I was embarrassed by it, then I banded and shot it.
> 
> I dig it!!!......for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Mann that things wicked Mo! Looks like an orc slingshot or like a cursed old piece of wood. Very cool!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

BushpotChef said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a Sling Category for buying an eBay sling and rasping the begeezus out of it? Rosco showed me how to out lipstick on it with a 'fume job' followed by a spritz of BLO.
> I was embarrassed by it, then I banded and shot it.
> 
> I dig it!!!......for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Mann that things wicked Mo! Looks like an orc slingshot or like a cursed old piece of wood. Very cool!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Bush! I told my neighbor I found it in a broken down railcar on the border of Mexico!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

This frame fits the hand very nicely with a narrow fork gap.


----------



## MakoPat

I have not been shooting daily. But today that changes. I got in about 200 rounds. Collected about 185 5/16"(8mm) afterwards. I shot my teaspoon spinner for about 60 at 30' with about 15 hits. I was pleased. Shot my 3" knockdowns about 100 rounds at 10m with about 45% accuracy... for fun about 40 rounds on a Barq's rootbeer can from 10m and got 30 hits... tore it up!

This is my plan to shoot this daily from now on. And I used Sheltowee for all of it. He fits my pocket so well. Thanks Port Boy and Tag for the goodies... and many others.

Spent Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday making... needed a break... well, my body did. Hahaha...


----------



## Buckskin Dave

BushpotChef said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a Sling Category for buying an eBay sling and rasping the begeezus out of it? Rosco showed me how to out lipstick on it with a 'fume job' followed by a spritz of BLO.
> I was embarrassed by it, then I banded and shot it.
> 
> I dig it!!!......for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Mann that things wicked Mo! Looks like an orc slingshot or like a cursed old piece of wood. Very cool!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 :iagree: If an Orc had a slingshot that's what it would look like. I like it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MakoPat said:


> I have not been shooting daily. But today that changes. I got in about 200 rounds. Collected about 185 5/16"(8mm) afterwards. I shot my teaspoon spinner for about 60 at 30' with about 15 hits. I was pleased. Shot my 3" knockdowns about 100 rounds at 10m with about 45% accuracy... for fun about 40 rounds on a Barq's rootbeer can from 10m and got 30 hits... tore it up!
> 
> This is my plan to shoot this daily from now on. And I used Sheltowee for all of it. He fits my pocket so well. Thanks Port Boy and Tag for the goodies... and many others.
> 
> Spent Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday making... needed a break... well, my body did. Hahaha...


The irony of the mundane. That sounds like a good name for a Bluegrass band. Sometimes I get lost in sanding a piece of wood, and then wonder where the hour went.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

Mojave Mo said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been shooting daily. But today that changes. I got in about 200 rounds. Collected about 185 5/16"(8mm) afterwards. I shot my teaspoon spinner for about 60 at 30' with about 15 hits. I was pleased. Shot my 3" knockdowns about 100 rounds at 10m with about 45% accuracy... for fun about 40 rounds on a Barq's rootbeer can from 10m and got 30 hits... tore it up!
> This is my plan to shoot this daily from now on. And I used Sheltowee for all of it. He fits my pocket so well. Thanks Port Boy and Tag for the goodies... and many others.
> Spent Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday making... needed a break... well, my body did. Hahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of the mundane. That sounds like a good name for a Bluegrass band. Sometimes I get lost in sanding a piece of wood, and then wonder where the hour went.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'd listen to that band. And yes, focusing on a simple task is the greatest meditation ever. Sweeping, sanding, bustin' or stackin' wood,... shooting, fishing, hiking... sewing, cooking, shooting... driving ( not so much for me), kayaking, shooting... making targets, making slingshots, making bows... shooting...


----------



## Ibojoe

Hot off the press! Built this walnut champ with olive palm swells for the August build challenge. I dressed it up with 0.45 Sumeike bands and a SS pouch.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Hot off the press! Built this walnut champ with olive palm swells for the August build challenge. I dressed it up with 0.45 Sumeike bands and a SS pouch.


Woow. Thats beautiful man!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Ibojoe said:


> Hot off the press! Built this walnut champ with olive palm swells for the August build challenge. I dressed it up with 0.45 Sumeike bands and a SS pouch.


Nicely done!! Looks comfortable.


----------



## Northerner

*OTT Jelly Bean* with Precise yellow bands. Wonderful frame to shoot!


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today. Not sure how I feel about the double layered bands on the Rambini. It shoots well enough just feels weird.


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Hot off the press! Built this walnut champ with olive palm swells for the August build challenge. I dressed it up with 0.45 Sumeike bands and a SS pouch.


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## skarrd

shooting these two this afternoon,same bands and lengths and pouches,only difference is width of forks,f-16 is more accurate at longer distances [33 ft and 25 yard] than yhe hornet jr. penetration thru a pizza box were about the same except at the 25 yard mark,where the hornet seemed to penetrate slightly *cleaner* hole wise. using 3/8 steel and 5/8 marbles.about 25 rounds of each thru both.shoulder is achy now,lol.


----------



## Ibojoe

I like em! Is that a pinky hole on the green one?


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> I like em! Is that a pinky hole on the green one?


it could be used as one I guess but I hold to high up on the forks [ it is just the end of the f-16 frame]


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting my Road Warrior & some 5/8 marbles. Took 2 grackles this morning already. Both collapsed into the evergreen tree branches and didnt make it to the ground, but neither one even lifted its wings.

Happy Saturday, fellow shooters! 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goodflite

I'm gonna shoot these Torques as soon as I'm done with my chores.


----------



## 3danman

goodflite said:


> I'm gonna shoot these Torques as soon as I'm done with my chores.


I like the mummified handle


----------



## Northerner

I was shooting my Blue Antelope this afternoon. This is one very attractive and nice feeling frame. It's currently tuned to send .177" BBs at 225 fps. Perfect for pop cans at 20 yards.


----------



## MakoPat

I love this thread! I mean many other posts run their course... but this one makes me smile every time.

Oh yeah, I am still shooting my olive wood tiny turtle (Sheltowee) and I shot 9/10 hits on a can at 33'(10m) today. A personal best...and my overall average today was 66%...

At the same distance I hit my teaspoon 5 times out of a bunch of shots... maybe 30...


----------



## MakoPat

Ibojoe said:


> Hot off the press! Built this walnut champ with olive palm swells for the August build challenge. I dressed it up with 0.45 Sumeike bands and a SS pouch.


It is so beautiful I have literal tears in my eyes. I often complain about working walnut... but when it works out it really works out!
Breathe taking contrast on those woods.
A real master crafter, Ibojoe


----------



## BushpotChef

MakoPat said:


> I love this thread! I mean many other posts run their course... but this one makes me smile every time.
> 
> Oh yeah, I am still shooting my olive wood tiny turtle (Sheltowee) and I shot 9/10 hits on a can at 33'(10m) today. A personal best...and my overall average today was 66%...
> 
> At the same distance I hit my teaspoon 5 times out of a bunch of shots... maybe 30...


Hey Pat you shoot those with a flip or no?

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Ibojoe

My favorite as well chef. It never gets old.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> My favorite as well chef. It never gets old.


I quoted Pat but I agree it never does get old! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 3danman

I got off a few shots this evening with my GZK Steel Patterns slingshot as well as my Dankung Black Palm Thunder. The GZK is running .8mm Anti-Cold Precise latex, tapered from 1/2" to 1/4" that zips 1/4" steel along quite nicely. The taper is more aggressive than I'd normally recommend, but I have observed excellent longevity using the .8 Precise thickness so I'm still expecting decent band life. The BPT had 1632 loops, cut slightly longer than normal to accommodate for the light weight of the 1/4" steel, which is a fun little setup. I also swapped on some 1745 pseudos for a handful of 3/8" steel. Attached should be a couple of photos and a link to a short video. Hope everyone's having a satisfactory weekend.


----------



## Brook

8mm..9.5mm..pana darts


----------



## Ibojoe

Mr Brooks said:


> 8mm..9.5mm..pana darts


Love the tabs on that nattie! Great looking crew there


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Hit the trails this morning and brought this with me.


----------



## Brook

Ibojoe said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8mm..9.5mm..pana darts
> 
> 
> 
> Love the tabs on that nattie! Great
> looking crew there
Click to expand...

Thanks man..I'm really getting into the smaller frames now and this one shoots great until recently it had only seen big tubes and lead..the 8mm steels are a big difference☺


----------



## skarrd

down by the RR tracks shootin cans and trash,changed the tubes out to longer mediums [simple shots] 3/8's and marbles,may need to shorten the tubes a bit tho.kinda liking this thing,guess it will have to be *named*.


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> down by the RR tracks shootin cans and trash,changed the tubes out to longer mediums [simple shots] 3/8's and marbles,may need to shorten the tubes a bit tho.kinda liking this thing,guess it will have to be *named*.


Love your shooting location. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> down by the RR tracks shootin cans and trash,changed the tubes out to longer mediums [simple shots] 3/8's and marbles,may need to shorten the tubes a bit tho.kinda liking this thing,guess it will have to be *named*.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your shooting location.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

yeah,you can usuall scare up a rabbit or two,but not today,and WAY to hot for a river trip......


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> down by the RR tracks shootin cans and trash,changed the tubes out to longer mediums [simple shots] 3/8's and marbles,may need to shorten the tubes a bit tho.kinda liking this thing,guess it will have to be *named*.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your shooting location.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah,you can usuall scare up a rabbit or two,but not today,and WAY to hot for a river trip......
Click to expand...

I hear that man it was stupif hot all week here!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skarrd

finally got out of the house with the newby,shortened bands and 3/8 steel dont want to say how many shots this took,but it was a LOT,lol.


----------



## Brook

Among others


----------



## hoggy

Shot these 4 today.


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today. All are new to me and are great shooters


----------



## 3danman

Playing with a couple of Dankung scores while exploring some .65 orange-yellow precise as well. Bob Dylan and slingshots over a cup of coffee is a great way to start the day


----------



## BushpotChef

Mr Brooks said:


> Among others


Brooks what is this lovely yellow elastic on the natty you sent me I see some on your LBS there? 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Shooting the Pocket Predator Camo Pocket Ranger I got in today's mail from Mr. Monkey Nipples in Las Vegas.

Nice little slingshot and I like the way it fits my hand and how it shoots. I've been getting good at shooting the smaller frames and beginning to like some of them. The Pocket Ranger in particular is going to be my new favorite go everywhere slingshot.


----------



## BushpotChef

Mr. Brooks natural fork I've dubbed 'Shogun' & 3/8" steels. 

&

Kestrel from my pal @skarrd (love this shooter pal!) and some .50 leads from my father. 
















Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## hoggy

scorpion today. actually shot 4 others, but the ever accurate, for my novice self, scorpion, was the only one i could get on paper.






i think i'm going to monosling it for a bit.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I think you could almost close your eyes and be fairly accurate with the Scorpion.


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> Mr. Brooks natural fork I've dubbed 'Shogun' & 3/8" steels.
> 
> &
> 
> Kestrel from my pal @skarrd (love this shooter pal!) and some .50 leads from my father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Glad it made it and really glad you like it,they are fun shooters.


----------



## BushpotChef

HDPE OPFS & 3/8" steels









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Wignorant

Got my "Little Iron" by Jolly Roger banded up with some 3/8 bands from simple shot. Not used to shooting Ott but JR knocked it out of the park with this little guy. It's awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Wignorant: I only had two of those cut out. I have the other one which is solid w/o the cut outs. Matt sent me the template that was used for that one. All I did was sand the edges smooth. Might have to have a batch cut out and have them powder coated for trading purposes. I spent about a half hour shooting mine this morning.


----------



## hoggy

Wignorant said:


> Got my "Little Iron" by Jolly Roger banded up with some 3/8 bands from simple shot. Not used to shooting Ott but JR knocked it out of the park with this little guy. It's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is a cool frame. looks like it's from mad max.


----------



## the core

Shot this one today.
Bands made out of a pair of broken psydotapered tubes and some ttf flats that broke at the pouch.
Damned good for something I normally throw in the trashcan!


----------



## BushpotChef

the core said:


> image.jpeg
> Shot this one today.
> Bands made out of a pair of broken psydotapered tubes and some ttf flats that broke at the pouch.
> Damned good for something I normally throw in the trashcan!


Now thats inventive! Kudos sir. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## hoggy

shot these two today.






scorpion & seal sniper. look sort of like kinfolks to me.


----------



## Wignorant

the core said:


> image.jpeg
> Shot this one today.
> Bands made out of a pair of broken psydotapered tubes and some ttf flats that broke at the pouch.
> Damned good for something I normally throw in the trashcan!


Can you explain to me how a tapered tube works?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

Banded it up for a change from the wasp. They are very similar, same fork width sand ott. Only difference being that the chalice is the most comfortable frame I've ever held ????


----------



## skropi

Don't get me wrong, I am still a wasp fanboy


----------



## 3danman

Wignorant said:


> the core said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> Shot this one today.
> Bands made out of a pair of broken psydotapered tubes and some ttf flats that broke at the pouch.
> Damned good for something I normally throw in the trashcan!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain to me how a tapered tube works?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

They made a typo, which may have confused you. They meant pseudo tapers, which is a way of mimicking the advantages of tapered flats by doubling over a portion of the tubing to create a loop. You can look up pseudo tapered slingshot bands for more info, plenty of videos out there on the subject


----------



## BushpotChef

Can't put this guy down. Made short work of a tuna can after work. 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Brook

BushpotChef said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Among others
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks what is this lovely yellow elastic on the natty you sent me I see some on your LBS there?
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

Its yellow.75 precise


----------



## hoggy

shot these two today. scorpion & hdpe sss, a moorhammer i think.






drilled a lanyard hole in the hdpe sss moorhammer.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Gotta love the PP Scorpion.....Six Sick Sheep. Sure sweet little Dennis the Menance frames. Love them for BB shooters even great at shooting beans.


----------



## hoggy

these two again today. scorpion with a center shot.












with Georgia the cat.






sss hdpe modded with a lanyard and sticky, tacky bandage stuff.


----------



## skropi

I am shooting the most comfortable frame. My rendition of the Wasp Uniphoxx, made of 15mm birch plywood.


----------



## ForkLess

My beloved bamboo Tiny Tiny Turtle, ow how we have holed many cans.


----------



## ForkLess

Jolly Roger said:


> Nice feeling that one can make and shoot the slingshot of their favorite design. And even putting a personal spin on the design gives it an even more personalized feeling. Knowing that you are not totally relying on someone else to be your slingshot maker is fun and rewarding. You've certainly come a long way in a few short months especially in your shooting and now stepping into the makers world. Congratulations on your dedication.....even to the point of having a new medical term named after you....ie: Skropi Finger.





skropi said:


> I am shooting the most comfortable frame. My rendition of the Wasp Uniphoxx, made of 15mm birch plywood.


 nice is it helping your finger any?


----------



## ForkLess

bopaloobop said:


> Just got this guy in the mail today, straight from China. Look at that palm swell, baby got back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 I need this in my life!


----------



## BushpotChef

SlingNerd said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot this classic that I just got through a trade; Hathcock target sniper in G10. Loving the way it shoots !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definite frame envy.
Click to expand...

I need THIS in my life. :O

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi

ForkLess said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice feeling that one can make and shoot the slingshot of their favorite design. And even putting a personal spin on the design gives it an even more personalized feeling. Knowing that you are not totally relying on someone else to be your slingshot maker is fun and rewarding. You've certainly come a long way in a few short months especially in your shooting and now stepping into the makers world. Congratulations on your dedication.....even to the point of having a new medical term named after you....ie: Skropi Finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting the most comfortable frame. My rendition of the Wasp Uniphoxx, made of 15mm birch plywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice is it helping your finger any?
Click to expand...

Nah, the Skropi Finger is in the pouch hand


----------



## BushpotChef

Delta Wing & 5/8" cat eyes. 6 house sparrows and down, boy they yook it hard. All went to my old mans barn cat 'Boo' who just had kittens. Grackles and Starlings were spooky today.









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MIsling

Shot my hydra this evening.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

BushpotChef said:


> Delta Wing & 5/8" cat eyes. 6 house sparrows and down, boy they yook it hard. All went to my old mans barn cat 'Boo' who just had kittens. Grackles and Starlings were spooky today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


...do you have it set up backwards on purpose? I think it's designed to be shot the other way. Those scalloped sections on the sides of the fork arms are for the thumb and forefinger to rest on when using a support grip.

If you knew this already, carry on. I've never seen it shot that way though


----------



## THWACK!

*IT!!*


----------



## BushpotChef

3danman said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delta Wing & 5/8" cat eyes. 6 house sparrows and down, boy they yook it hard. All went to my old mans barn cat 'Boo' who just had kittens. Grackles and Starlings were spooky today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...do you have it set up backwards on purpose? I think it's designed to be shot the other way. Those scalloped sections on the sides of the fork arms are for the thumb and forefinger to rest on when using a support grip.
> 
> If you knew this already, carry on. I've never seen it shot that way though
Click to expand...

Thank you lol, I do have it set up that way on purpose. Im shooting it vert style instinctive and doing aerials with it. I find it shoots best this way as I can place my first (on my thumb) and second (index finger) knuckle over the side nubs and iy point shoots very comfortably. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## THWACK!

*IT!!!*


----------



## ForkLess

THWACK! said:


> *IT!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1795.JPG


 What the!


----------



## ForkLess

skropi said:


> ForkLess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice feeling that one can make and shoot the slingshot of their favorite design. And even putting a personal spin on the design gives it an even more personalized feeling. Knowing that you are not totally relying on someone else to be your slingshot maker is fun and rewarding. You've certainly come a long way in a few short months especially in your shooting and now stepping into the makers world. Congratulations on your dedication.....even to the point of having a new medical term named after you....ie: Skropi Finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting the most comfortable frame. My rendition of the Wasp Uniphoxx, made of 15mm birch plywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice is it helping your finger any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, the Skropi Finger is in the pouch hand
Click to expand...

 I see, how bout a mechanical release aid?


----------



## ForkLess

3danman said:


> Playing with a couple of Dankung scores while exploring some .65 orange-yellow precise as well. Bob Dylan and slingshots over a cup of coffee is a great way to start the day


 I like this athletic tape, I have been using it for all kinds of stuff.


----------



## ForkLess

MakoPat said:


> I love this thread! I mean many other posts run their course... but this one makes me smile every time.
> Oh yeah, I am still shooting my olive wood tiny turtle (Sheltowee) and I shot 9/10 hits on a can at 33'(10m) today. A personal best...and my overall average today was 66%...
> At the same distance I hit my teaspoon 5 times out of a bunch of shots... maybe 30...


 love em love em! And that olive wood! Man I regret not picking up that olive wood cutting board I seen marked down. Was like no no, I got to much wood already. Agghh! But no, Look's really nice man!


----------



## ForkLess

Northerner said:


> I was shooting my Blue Antelope this afternoon. This is one very attractive and nice feeling frame. It's currently tuned to send .177" BBs at 225 fps. Perfect for pop cans at 20 yards.


 now that is a looker!


----------



## 3danman

ForkLess said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a couple of Dankung scores while exploring some .65 orange-yellow precise as well. Bob Dylan and slingshots over a cup of coffee is a great way to start the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this athletic tape, I have been using it for all kinds of stuff.
Click to expand...

Yeah, the paracord on the Thumb shooter came stock and is very well done. The Toucan really needed some cushioning and I couldn't deal with trying to get the included tube sleeves over the fork tips, so hockey tape it is!


----------



## skropi

ForkLess said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForkLess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice feeling that one can make and shoot the slingshot of their favorite design. And even putting a personal spin on the design gives it an even more personalized feeling. Knowing that you are not totally relying on someone else to be your slingshot maker is fun and rewarding. You've certainly come a long way in a few short months especially in your shooting and now stepping into the makers world. Congratulations on your dedication.....even to the point of having a new medical term named after you....ie: Skropi Finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting the most comfortable frame. My rendition of the Wasp Uniphoxx, made of 15mm birch plywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice is it helping your finger any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, the Skropi Finger is in the pouch hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, how bout a mechanical release aid?
Click to expand...

I did use one for a while. I made a Mongolian string, pulling the pouch with the string. Very easy to draw and no way not to shoot dead center on the horizontal axis. I didn't shoot much that way because I didn't want to get spoiled.
If you want photos of this set up, I will post some.


----------



## BushpotChef

Very nice, custom? 


MIsling said:


> Shot my hydra this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MIsling

BushpotChef said:


> Very nice, custom?
> 
> 
> 
> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot my hydra this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

If you consider making it yourself as custom, than yes!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

Todays after work sesh ????


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Love it bro !! That little shooter is something else !


Mr Brooks said:


> Todays after work sesh


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

This little frame I got as a gift from my pal brook ... and I haven't put it down since ... so it's also my today shooter !! Good day all .. thanks buddy 









Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these two again today. got the sss hdpe on paper, but not the scorpion. go figure.


----------



## 3danman

Mr Brooks said:


> Todays after work sesh


Neat Flatband Thunder there, how do you like it?


----------



## skarrd

ForkLess said:


> bopaloobop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this guy in the mail today, straight from China. Look at that palm swell, baby got back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I need this in my life!
Click to expand...

I like the looks of that,gotta get one. dankung or aliexpress?


----------



## BushpotChef

Mr Brooks said:


> Todays after work sesh


Thats it, Im flying out to meer you for beers, slingshots & general mischief! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## ForkLess

skropi said:


> ForkLess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForkLess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice feeling that one can make and shoot the slingshot of their favorite design. And even putting a personal spin on the design gives it an even more personalized feeling. Knowing that you are not totally relying on someone else to be your slingshot maker is fun and rewarding. You've certainly come a long way in a few short months especially in your shooting and now stepping into the makers world. Congratulations on your dedication.....even to the point of having a new medical term named after you....ie: Skropi Finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting the most comfortable frame. My rendition of the Wasp Uniphoxx, made of 15mm birch plywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice is it helping your finger any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, the Skropi Finger is in the pouch hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, how bout a mechanical release aid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did use one for a while. I made a Mongolian string, pulling the pouch with the string. Very easy to draw and no way not to shoot dead center on the horizontal axis. I didn't shoot much that way because I didn't want to get spoiled.
> If you want photos of this set up, I will post some.
> 
> I am most interested, please do share. Never heard of this set up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Brook

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> This little frame I got as a gift from my pal brook ... and I haven't put it down since ... so it's also my today shooter !! Good day all .. thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Thanks bro I'm also loving the palm thunder????


----------



## Brook

3danman said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todays after work sesh
> 
> 
> 
> Neat Flatband Thunder there, how do you like it?
Click to expand...

It's a great little frame mate that's going to get a lot of use????


----------



## Brook

BushpotChef said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todays after work sesh
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it, Im flying out to meer you for beers, slingshots & general mischief!
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

Haha that would be sick ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. American made not clones. Dan Hood Stealth Shots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## the core

Today I shoot again my trusted ringshooter with my new favourite band pouch combo. I LOVE IT !


----------



## MIsling

Small cast ranger with one of raventree's lanyards!









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Back to shooting my go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoggy

shot these three today. hdpe sideshooter 4/10 but it's my 1st time shooting it. hdpe seal sniper 8/11. boyscout 7/10.






i have yet to dislike a pocket predator frame.


----------



## CatMan710

Got the awesome shooter from SSSslingshots on eBay for super cheap. Let me know what y'all think!









Meow.


----------



## Covert5

I shot this today with marbles to kill some time at the park. I was shooting at my minimalist on-the-go target.


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> I shot this today with marbles to kill some time at the park. I was shooting at my minimalist on-the-go target.


Love em!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef

Mini HDPE PFS and some 8mm steels. 
















Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Rattler

...since the Wasps are here, i'm shooting a much lighter setup, no double bands, feels much better than i thought.









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the core

Covert5 said:


> I shot this today with marbles to kill some time at the park. I was shooting at my minimalist on-the-go target.


Hi Covert,
how do you hold this little shooter?


----------



## skropi

Rattler said:


> ...since the Wasps are here, i'm shooting a much lighter setup, no double bands, feels much better than i thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


I am willing to bet that you get some handslap with the uniphoxx. You tied the bands too low on the forks, why not use the band groove which is higher up?


----------



## Rattler

Hi Skropi,

thanks for your objection,
I thought it's better to have some extra band on the target site... shot about 350 - 400 rounds right now and it feels still comfortable.
With another frame i will try your suggestion.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

Rattler said:


> Hi Skropi,
> 
> thanks for your objection,
> I thought it's better to have some extra band on the target site... shot about 350 - 400 rounds right now and it feels still comfortable.
> With another frame i will try your suggestion.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


If you don't get handslap I don't think it hurts


----------



## mattwalt

Rattler said:


> ...since the Wasps are here, i'm shooting a much lighter setup, no double bands, feels much better than i thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


Kinder egg capsules are awesome for ammo - use them as well.

Also recently broke out these 2 Wasp frames - been having huge fun with them.


----------



## Rattler

mattwalt said:


> Rattler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...since the Wasps are here, i'm shooting a much lighter setup, no double bands, feels much better than i thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Kinder egg capsules are awesome for ammo - use them as well.
> 
> Also recently broke out these 2 Wasp frames - been having huge fun with them.
Click to expand...

Haha, kindereggs rules, the toys are for my boys, the chocolate for my lady an the capsules for me! 

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my Aluminum Scout Today. Great slingshot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

Cjw said:


> Shooting my Aluminum Scout Today. Great slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


OTT or TTF? I'd like to try an aluminum one, it looks more comfy.


----------



## Cjw

3danman said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my Aluminum Scout Today. Great slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> OTT or TTF? I'd like to try an aluminum one, it looks more comfy.
Click to expand...

 TTF It is more comfy. The edges are smoother. Has a nice heft too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

the core said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shot this today with marbles to kill some time at the park. I was shooting at my minimalist on-the-go target.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Covert,
> how do you hold this little shooter?
Click to expand...

The Core, it is held with both ends side by side with the thumb supporting it in the back. It is shot like a pfs.


----------



## skropi

My big love, one and only, the frame that I dreamt about before I knew slingshots existed....a 15mm birch ply Uniphoxx, and nice, somewhat modded ranger.
Nothing beats the Uniphoxx, I am in love ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sagecraft

This is my rts full ergonomic solid aluminum slingshot.. enjoy guys..


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

My last Feihu (at least for a while)... Just came in today along with a new order of microfibre pouches. Banded up with Sumeike 0.45, shooting 8mm steel. Maybe I am suffering from "buyer's Stockholm" but I just love this pretty little set of forks. Calling this my "Paul Smith". Doesn't shoot any differently from my other feihus though this might be my favourite one...


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Those colors are fun. What store carries that and how tall is it? Thanks.*


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Those colors are fun. What store carries that and how tall is it? Thanks.*


Thanks... I think the colourful material is a generic version of what we might know as SpectraPly - resin hardened multiplex. It's not the cheapest feihu though. It caught my eye very early on but I avoided it because I had no experience with feihus then. Eventually I succumbed...

As for its dimensions, I didn't verify but it's advertised as measuring 125mm tall with 66mm forkwidth and 45mm forkgap. I think those dimensions should be correct anyway.

Only available at "Hunting enthusiast Store" (that I can find) on Aliexpress. I have had good experience dealing with them so far though some might differ. Not the fastest shipper though (unlike Piaoyu).

There is another spectraply feihu with square forks also available. This one comes with pins and is easier to find. I bought one from "YX Exraordinary Store". Slightly smaller with 116mm height. Pictured below in my top box of current shooters.


----------



## 3danman

Can't seem to get enough of this one. This GZK Steel Patterns slingshot may as well have been built for me. Perfect size for my hand and it lines itself up without effort. The pinky hole and pinch grip choils are perfection. Overall quality could be better but this is among my most consistent and accurate frames. Love it.


----------



## devils son in law

3danman said:


> Can't seem to get enough of this one. This GZK Steel Patterns slingshot may as well have been built for me. Perfect size for my hand and it lines itself up without effort. The pinky hole and pinch grip choils are perfection. Overall quality could be better but this is among my most consistent and accurate frames. Love it.


I have one of those, Dan and I love it as much as you!!


----------



## Allst

Was not able to do any shooting for last 3 weeks but did my fill with these today. CHEERS


----------



## 3danman

devils son in law said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't seem to get enough of this one. This GZK Steel Patterns slingshot may as well have been built for me. Perfect size for my hand and it lines itself up without effort. The pinky hole and pinch grip choils are perfection. Overall quality could be better but this is among my most consistent and accurate frames. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of those, Dan and I love it as much as you!!
Click to expand...

If I were to have a custom made for me, I'd basically send the maker this frame and have them replicate it in micarta or G10. I wouldn't change anything except maybe to leave out the top slots, since I don't use them. I've purchased several slingshots since finding this one in an effort to find something similar, but the lines and proportions of this one are really special for some reason. I might try to make one in HDPE when I have a better space to work in.


----------



## BushpotChef

HTS in HDPE w. 5/8" cat eyes









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## theTurk

Shooting my champ 3/8 steel, red precise tapered 13/16"-9/16" and a matching canvas/Leather red Warrior pouch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

I made this basic frame yesterday from 3/4" UV resistant HDPE and was out shooting it this afternoon. It's not fancy but it shoots nice.

Fork width = 3"

Frame length = 5"

Yellow Precise bands = 13/16" x 5 /8" x 7 1/8"

Ammo = 5/16" steel

Speed = 230 fps

Draw length = 32"


----------



## MIsling

Gorgeous!


theTurk said:


> Shooting my champ 3/8 steel, red precise tapered 13/16"-9/16" and a matching canvas/Leather red Warrior pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

theTurk said:


> Shooting my champ 3/8 steel, red precise tapered 13/16"-9/16" and a matching canvas/Leather red Warrior pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 that's a beauty buddy, but where did you get that awesome pouch?????lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


buddy you always get the coolest frames


----------



## Luck over skill

Ibojoe said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> buddy you always get the coolest frames
Click to expand...

Every now then I get something cool 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my champ 3/8 steel, red precise tapered 13/16"-9/16" and a matching canvas/Leather red Warrior pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> that's a beauty buddy, but where did you get that awesome pouch?????lol
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

theTurk said:


> Shooting my champ 3/8 steel, red precise tapered 13/16"-9/16" and a matching canvas/Leather red Warrior pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Beautiful!!!


----------



## BushpotChef

Luck over skill said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> buddy you always get the coolest frames
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every now then I get something cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Holy h ell lucky where'd you score that gem! :O

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## stej

This one. A lot of fun. Pocketable


----------



## BushpotChef

stej said:


> This one. A lot of fun. Pocketable


Love that man I have one in the mail rigt now I cant wait. Nice market ammo holder as well. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> buddy you always get the coolest frames
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every now then I get something cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Your not messin around now. You went way up to the next level! Very nice buddy!!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. Love the Stealth Shots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag

No doubt the SPS is amazing, those two Stealth are beautiful.


----------



## Brook

Axiom by Treeman????thanks buddy..pana darts for afters


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Loooove it bro !!  .. and your darts are looking very nice !! 


Mr Brooks said:


> Axiom by Treemanthanks buddy..pana darts for afters


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

Shooting this from the land of catties


----------



## Allst

Allst said:


> Shooting this from the land of catties


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Was off to practice with my CFPFS and I brought the wrong ammo. Plth.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Fidget spinner PFS:
1/2" × 7.5" Theraband Black
8mm steels
'Skullboy' 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef

Maple Natty PFS & 3/8" Steels

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Ibojoe

Just out of the blue my friend Joey sends me this cool coyote frame. It’s just my size. Precise bands and gzk pouch. Lovin it Joey!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

U got it my friend  glad u like it !!!


Ibojoe said:


> Just out of the blue my friend Joey sends me this cool coyote frame. It's just my size. Precise bands and gzk pouch. Lovin it Joey!!


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Just out of the blue my friend Joey sends me this cool coyote frame. It's just my size. Precise bands and gzk pouch. Lovin it Joey!!


Thats tight! Joeys a cool dude with a eye dor design. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi

Today I didn't shoot a single shot, first time after getting into the hobby. 
Noty fault, my range was not available, plus I had important stuff to finish


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting this beauty all day from my buddy ibojoe ! 









Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

skropi said:


> Today I didn't shoot a single shot, first time after getting into the hobby.
> Noty fault, my range was not available, plus I had important stuff to finish


don't feel bad,i haven't shot in a week,back was out and now its stormin down rain,Sheesh!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000

Buckets and buckets of rain. While my indoor range is usable, the dog does not like being inside the basement while I shoot. I prefer he stay dry, so no shooting for me.


----------



## Sachem

2.0mm solid with 8mm steel ball


----------



## ShootnCoastie

It has the Iron Man look.


----------



## Allst

Not able to shoot today but thinking about this


----------



## 3danman

Allst said:


> Not able to shoot today but thinking about this


Is that a one-off or a production frame? Does it have a name? I love the lines on it.


----------



## Allst

3danman said:


> Allst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not able to shoot today but thinking about this
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a one-off or a production frame? Does it have a name? I love the lines on it.
Click to expand...

Its a production frame check out 
stone-spear.com


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sachem

My favourite one.


----------



## Covert5

In celebration of BATMAN DAY shooting my batapult at these mugs!

Happy Batman Day all!


----------



## Ibojoe

ShootnCoastie said:


> It has the Iron Man look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180914_094407.jpg


 That's a very cool frame Coastie


----------



## Ibojoe

Putting this awesome champ from Mr Brooks through it’s paces today.


----------



## hoggy

ShootnCoastie said:


> It has the Iron Man look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180914_094407.jpg
> 
> like that frame, custom scarlet?


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag

Awesome


----------



## ShootnCoastie

hoggy said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has the Iron Man look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180914_094407.jpg
> like that frame, custom scarlet?
Click to expand...

Yep, it was a limited run of their custom dyed colors.


----------



## skropi

My favourite frame today, and everyday. Today, just to change things up, I am shooting the original ????
Of course another failed card cut. At this rate, shooting cards at most once a week, I am going to cut one in a year ????


----------



## Ibojoe

Sachem said:


> My favourite one.


 Now that's a nice interesting frame. How do the bands attatch?


----------



## Rattler

Haha Skropi,

I think thats the sling of your lady, just like mine 


skropi said:


> My favourite frame today, and everyday. Today, just to change things up, I am shooting the original
> Of course another failed card cut. At this rate, shooting cards at most once a week, I am going to cut one in a year












Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. It's BunnyBuster day. These are 3 of my most prized slingshots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Allst

The Gypsy


----------



## Northerner

HDPE OTT Jelly Bean with Precise yellow bands


----------



## skarrd

sun Finally showed its face,rain gone for awhile,so i am shooting these today with 3/8's steel


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> sun Finally showed its face,rain gone for awhile,so i am shooting these today with 3/8's steel


That top slingshot is neat but I'm unfamiliar with it. Is it a custom? Thanks


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Spring these 2 LBS today .. 3/8 thick g10 .. camo and natural g10 .. fun little shooters!









Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

Kept it simple with the Lil' Plinker shooting 3/8" wide .75mm Precise latex with some 1/4" steel. A potent little setup, my hanging can didn't move much because the shots went through so fast.


----------



## BushpotChef

Frameless ring
3/4" × 7.5" SS black latex 
Warrior Navy Seal pouch
3/8" steel

Turning some cans into aluminium foil. ♤









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi

BushpotChef said:


> Frameless ring
> 3/4" × 7.5" SS black latex
> Warrior Navy Seal pouch
> 3/8" steel
> 
> Turning some cans into aluminium foil. ♤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Nice pouch you got there. Is it homemade or bought?


----------



## BushpotChef

skropi said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frameless ring
> 3/4" × 7.5" SS black latex
> Warrior Navy Seal pouch
> 3/8" steel
> 
> Turning some cans into aluminium foil. ♤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pouch you got there. Is it homemade or bought?
Click to expand...

I cant remember who sent it to me but its made by Warrior. I think you can still buy them, maybe it was @mostho ... hmm lol.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frameless ring
> 3/4" × 7.5" SS black latex
> Warrior Navy Seal pouch
> 3/8" steel
> Turning some cans into aluminium foil. ♤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pouch you got there. Is it homemade or bought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant remember who sent it to me but its made by Warrior. I think you can still buy them, maybe it was @mostho ... hmm lol.
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

BC, AAAWWWW MAN! I'm hurt bro! I gave those pouches in a give away. Oh so easily forgotten! 
Lol! J/k bro. All good.

Skropi, you can get them on etsy look up warrior navy seal pouches. Really durable and waterproof. Didn't work out for me though that's why I gave them away. I personally couldn't feel the ammo. You should try them out. They might work for you. I use warrior samurai pouches now.


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today. It's BunnyBuster day. These are 3 of my most prized slingshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


BTW, where has he been? He used to crank them out a few years back. Miss seeing his stuff these days.


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frameless ring
> 3/4" × 7.5" SS black latex
> Warrior Navy Seal pouch
> 3/8" steel
> Turning some cans into aluminium foil. ♤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pouch you got there. Is it homemade or bought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant remember who sent it to me but its made by Warrior. I think you can still buy them, maybe it was @mostho ... hmm lol.
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BC, AAAWWWW MAN! I'm hurt bro! I gave those pouches in a give away. Oh so easily forgotten!
> Lol! J/k bro. All good.
> 
> Skropi, you can get them on etsy look up warrior navy seal pouches. Really durable and waterproof. Didn't work out for me though that's why I gave them away. I personally couldn't feel the ammo. You should try them out. They might work for you. I use warrior samurai pouches now.
Click to expand...

Oh nooo dude my bad lol! I actually have a pic of your neat packing somewhere lol with the neat little label card! 

Its been a great pouch I've had it in 3 diff PFS setups, a starship & now this ring qifh virtually no tear. Small little frays easily trimmed with scissors and a lighter , Id deff recommend them if youre into trying new stuff!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Cjw

bigdh2000 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these today. It's BunnyBuster day. These are 3 of my most prized slingshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, where has he been? He used to crank them out a few years back. Miss seeing his stuff these days.
Click to expand...

 He said there didn't seem to be much interest in wood slingshots anymore. I think if you call him he will still make you one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000

Good to know. He's right. People want fancy material customs or straight up nattys, nothing in between. I make killer laminated wood slingshots but no one wants them or is willing to pay for them. They are actually a lot harder to make and many top builders will not even try.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ninja
Precise Red 3/4"x1/2"×6.5"
SS Top grain pouch 
@Raventree78 lanyard
3/8" steels

Day off today. Gonna go plunk some Sparrows. 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> sun Finally showed its face,rain gone for awhile,so i am shooting these today with 3/8's steel
> 
> 
> 
> That top slingshot is neat but I'm unfamiliar with it. Is it a custom? Thanks
Click to expand...

kind of,its the arm/wrist brace from yje black widow,i bent the *forks* and had my neighbor weld the bar in for stabilizing the forks,i hate throwing stuff away that can be re purposed,the red and black is the upper portion of a daisy B-52,which has a story all its own,but is what got me started modifying daisys.


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> sun Finally showed its face,rain gone for awhile,so i am shooting these today with 3/8's steel
> 
> 
> 
> That top slingshot is neat but I'm unfamiliar with it. Is it a custom? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kind of,its the arm/wrist brace from yje black widow,i bent the *forks* and had my neighbor weld the bar in for stabilizing the forks,i hate throwing stuff away that can be re purposed,the red and black is the upper portion of a daisy B-52,which has a story all its own,but is what got me started modifying daisys.
Click to expand...

That is super cool and I agree waste not want not


----------



## MIsling

One of my naturals!









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Sniper Sling
3/8" steels

This thing is just perfect for me. This group made me smile. I havent fiddled with adjusting the sights at all yet. From my years shooting airguns I can say a group like this, anywhere on the paper - tells me good things are coming...

Good things. 























Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## THWACK!

Re: "What are you shooting today?"


----------



## skropi

Not much time to shoot today, just a few shots. The feihu frame just arrived and banded it up for a test drive.
I was expecting to have my shots go high, because of its narrow fork width, but my new pouch hold somehow, magically, sends everything where it needs to. 
I am shooting one shot with a 8.5mm fork width, next with the 67mm feihu, and I don't need to make adjustments. I am baffled and happy at the same time.


----------



## ForkLess

Mr Brooks said:


> Axiom by Treemanthanks buddy..pana darts for afters


 Now that's hardcore!


----------



## BushpotChef

THWACK! said:


> Re: "What are you shooting today?"


Daaamn Thwack what sorta hand howitzer  minced this fella?

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Bill Hays

THWACK! said:


> Re: "What are you shooting today?"


I'm not one to lecture people about what they should or shouldn't be shooting on their own property, but maybe you probably shouldn't be shooting Anoles... as they're an extremely beneficial animal.... that is unless you prefer the pest insects they eat...

https://www.wideopenpets.com/all-you-need-to-know-about-anoles/

"Anoles have extensive habitat requirements as far as heating, lights, and humidity. They need a basking & UVB light, a heat gradient and a humidity level of 60- 70%. If you're looking to try your hand at bio active vivariums, anoles do well with live plants. While they have a smaller price tag than other reptiles, the equipment needed for a proper setup does not.

Anoles use their little tongue to lap water off of leaves, rather than drinking from a water dish. Misting their tank with a bottle or setting up a misting system is the best way to ensure they're getting the necessary hydration.

These lizards are diurnal, meaning they are active during daytime hours. They are insectivores and eat only insects such as crickets, mealworms, waxworks, and roaches on a daily basis. Handling these lizards can be stressful for them, so it is best to keep the handling to a minimum and observe these reptilian companions from outside the confines of their enclosure.

Anoles change color with stress and surroundings, which is why they are known as the American chameleon. Male anoles use their throat fan, or dewlap, in mating displays during breeding season and when they feel threatened."


----------



## BushpotChef

BushpotChef said:


> Sniper Sling
> 3/8" steels
> 
> This thing is just perfect for me. This group made me smile. I havent fiddled with adjusting the sights at all yet. From my years shooting airguns I can say a group like this, anywhere on the paper - tells me good things are coming...
> 
> Good things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


https://youtu.be/VspTHephtHo

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi

Bushpotchef.....stop using sights.....you will never go back.....I was among the lucky and realised how dangerous they are....


----------



## Rattler

...banded up the red torque with red precise, this stuff is so easy to cut in comparison to tbg and it's stronger than i thought.
Can't wait to shoot it tomorow.









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

Got re-acquainted with the true classic


----------



## THWACK!

Bill Hays said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "What are you shooting today?"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one to lecture people about what they should or shouldn't be shooting on their own property, but maybe you probably shouldn't be shooting Anoles... as they're an extremely beneficial animal.... that is unless you prefer the pest insects they eat...
> 
> https://www.wideopenpets.com/all-you-need-to-know-about-anoles/
> 
> "Anoles have extensive habitat requirements as far as heating, lights, and humidity. They need a basking & UVB light, a heat gradient and a humidity level of 60- 70%. If you're looking to try your hand at bio active vivariums, anoles do well with live plants. While they have a smaller price tag than other reptiles, the equipment needed for a proper setup does not.
> 
> Anoles use their little tongue to lap water off of leaves, rather than drinking from a water dish. Misting their tank with a bottle or setting up a misting system is the best way to ensure they're getting the necessary hydration.
> 
> These lizards are diurnal, meaning they are active during daytime hours. They are insectivores and eat only insects such as crickets, mealworms, waxworks, and roaches on a daily basis. Handling these lizards can be stressful for them, so it is best to keep the handling to a minimum and observe these reptilian companions from outside the confines of their enclosure.
> 
> Anoles change color with stress and surroundings, which is why they are known as the American chameleon. Male anoles use their throat fan, or dewlap, in mating displays during breeding season and when they feel threatened."
Click to expand...

I am well aware of the beneficial aspects of the insect control that these lizards provide, especially living in mosquito-infested south Florida.. However, there are very many of them who love my patio. The very many of them have very many offspring, and the very many of them defecate profusely in/among my outdoor-stored items, such as my generator, in which they live (among other places), causing the generator to stink and malfunction. I can't leave anything outside that doesn't become a breeding habitat for them, and which doesn't become unsanitary as the result of their habitation.

I am glad that you also know about their usefulness in our ecosystem, and I'm glad that you don't have the problems that great masses of them create.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

BushpotChef said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "What are you shooting today?"
> 
> 
> 
> Daaamn Thwack what sorta hand howitzer minced this fella?
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

Only a .177 Crosman Premier Domed pellet @7m. I was sighting in a scope when l'il Godzilla tempted me. The devil made me do it.


----------



## BushpotChef

THWACK! said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "What are you shooting today?"
> 
> 
> 
> Daaamn Thwack what sorta hand howitzer minced this fella?
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a .177 Crosman Premier Domed pellet @7m. I was sighting in a scope when l'il Godzilla tempted me. The devil made me do it.
Click to expand...

Oh alright that nakes sense a decent powered air rifle. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## THWACK!

BushpotChef said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "What are you shooting today?"
> 
> 
> 
> Daaamn Thwack what sorta hand howitzer minced this fella?
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a .177 Crosman Premier Domed pellet @7m. I was sighting in a scope when l'il Godzilla tempted me. The devil made me do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh alright that nakes sense a decent powered air rifle.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

Since my patio is tiny, the airgun only had three pumps out of the maximum 10.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

THWACK! said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "What are you shooting today?"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one to lecture people about what they should or shouldn't be shooting on their own property, but maybe you probably shouldn't be shooting Anoles... as they're an extremely beneficial animal.... that is unless you prefer the pest insects they eat...
> https://www.wideopenpets.com/all-you-need-to-know-about-anoles/
> 
> "Anoles have extensive habitat requirements as far as heating, lights, and humidity. They need a basking & UVB light, a heat gradient and a humidity level of 60- 70%. If you're looking to try your hand at bio active vivariums, anoles do well with live plants. While they have a smaller price tag than other reptiles, the equipment needed for a proper setup does not.
> Anoles use their little tongue to lap water off of leaves, rather than drinking from a water dish. Misting their tank with a bottle or setting up a misting system is the best way to ensure they're getting the necessary hydration.
> 
> These lizards are diurnal, meaning they are active during daytime hours. They are insectivores and eat only insects such as crickets, mealworms, waxworks, and roaches on a daily basis. Handling these lizards can be stressful for them, so it is best to keep the handling to a minimum and observe these reptilian companions from outside the confines of their enclosure.
> Anoles change color with stress and surroundings, which is why they are known as the American chameleon. Male anoles use their throat fan, or dewlap, in mating displays during breeding season and when they feel threatened."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of the beneficial aspects of the insect control that these lizards provide, especially living in mosquito-infested south Florida.. However, there are very many of them who love my patio. The very many of them have very many offspring, and the very many of them defecate profusely in/among my outdoor-stored items, such as my generator, in which they live (among other places), causing the generator to stink and malfunction. I can't leave anything outside that doesn't become a breeding habitat for them, and which doesn't become unsanitary as the result of their habitation.
> 
> I am glad that you also know about their usefulness in our ecosystem, and I'm glad that you don't have the problems that great masses of them create.
> 
> THWACK!
Click to expand...

So the two questions I have if I may!! 1) What would a few dozen on the BBQ taste like? 2) What are you shooting today?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

Shooting these two U$8 new Feihu ss.


----------



## Allst

I have the same problem with lizards and ever so often a cull is necessary (much to the Wife's displeasure)


----------



## THWACK!

Mojave Mo said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "What are you shooting today?"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one to lecture people about what they should or shouldn't be shooting on their own property, but maybe you probably shouldn't be shooting Anoles... as they're an extremely beneficial animal.... that is unless you prefer the pest insects they eat...
> https://www.wideopenpets.com/all-you-need-to-know-about-anoles/
> 
> "Anoles have extensive habitat requirements as far as heating, lights, and humidity. They need a basking & UVB light, a heat gradient and a humidity level of 60- 70%. If you're looking to try your hand at bio active vivariums, anoles do well with live plants. While they have a smaller price tag than other reptiles, the equipment needed for a proper setup does not.
> Anoles use their little tongue to lap water off of leaves, rather than drinking from a water dish. Misting their tank with a bottle or setting up a misting system is the best way to ensure they're getting the necessary hydration.
> 
> These lizards are diurnal, meaning they are active during daytime hours. They are insectivores and eat only insects such as crickets, mealworms, waxworks, and roaches on a daily basis. Handling these lizards can be stressful for them, so it is best to keep the handling to a minimum and observe these reptilian companions from outside the confines of their enclosure.
> Anoles change color with stress and surroundings, which is why they are known as the American chameleon. Male anoles use their throat fan, or dewlap, in mating displays during breeding season and when they feel threatened."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of the beneficial aspects of the insect control that these lizards provide, especially living in mosquito-infested south Florida.. However, there are very many of them who love my patio. The very many of them have very many offspring, and the very many of them defecate profusely in/among my outdoor-stored items, such as my generator, in which they live (among other places), causing the generator to stink and malfunction. I can't leave anything outside that doesn't become a breeding habitat for them, and which doesn't become unsanitary as the result of their habitation.
> 
> I am glad that you also know about their usefulness in our ecosystem, and I'm glad that you don't have the problems that great masses of them create.
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the two questions I have if I may!! 1) What would a few dozen on the BBQ taste like? 2) What are you shooting today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I think that if you put a few dozen lead pellets on the BBQ, they might melt, so you wouldn't get to taste them. ; )

Seriously (which is difficult for me, as you know), we have LOTS of Iguanas, some 4-5 feet in length down here, and we've people that hunt and eat them. Since they're an invasive species, like the Cuban anoles which all too often combat the American anoles on my patio and elsewhere, the Florida Wildlife Commission says that one can eliminate them, humanely.

I haven't been out yet to shoot, having been busy on the forum trying to be serious to some and (mostly) funny to others - there's a place for everything. I try to keep things in balance, and prevent my GF from seeing some of the text messages I get from local goddesses.


----------



## THWACK!

Allst said:


> I have the same problem with lizards and ever so often a cull is necessary (much to the Wife's displeasure)


Yup, too many are a nuisance. People who aren't bothered by critters don't understand that.

I've a friend who has a yard which is being destroyed by tree rats - he can't do anything about it because his wife thinks that squirrels "are cute". Wait until they get into the attic and eat the wiring...


----------



## THWACK!

Rattler said:


> ...banded up the red torque with red precise, this stuff is so easy to cut in comparison to tbg and it's stronger than i thought.
> Can't wait to shoot it tomorow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


GREAT AVATAR!!!!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This frame reminds me of the T1000 in Terminator 2 haha.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef

'Deathgrip' PFS!
Mystery Gold bands
3/8" steel

Hilarious how comfortable this thing is I'm acctually keeping it like this! Got it from the thrift store for 50 cents. Saw a shooter from China post ine on fb the other day and thought it was hilarious and probably effective..

..I was right both times LOL. 
















Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef

Altoid HDPE OPFS 
3/4"×1/4"×7.5" Green Apple Precise
6mm steels

This thing is waaaaayy too much fun lol.









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## ash

This is my new daily target queen. A nice bit of denim/epoxy I made out of some old jeans. Sanctband Grey and 9.5mm steel at a 40mm spinner.


----------



## BushpotChef

THWACK! said:


> Allst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem with lizards and ever so often a cull is necessary (much to the Wife's displeasure)
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, too many are a nuisance. People who aren't bothered by critters don't understand that.
> 
> I've a friend who has a yard which is being destroyed by tree rats - he can't do anything about it because his wife thinks that squirrels "are cute". Wait until they get into the attic and eat the wiring...
Click to expand...

And the inaurance company wont pay because squirrels chewing wires is an 'act of God'..

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## THWACK!

BushpotChef said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem with lizards and ever so often a cull is necessary (much to the Wife's displeasure)
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, too many are a nuisance. People who aren't bothered by critters don't understand that.
> 
> I've a friend who has a yard which is being destroyed by tree rats - he can't do anything about it because his wife thinks that squirrels "are cute". Wait until they get into the attic and eat the wiring...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the inaurance company wont pay because squirrels chewing wires is an 'act of God'..
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

Yes, because the insurance company would defend themselves by claiming that G'd created those cute rodents, however, when pressed by the opposing counsel, would have to prove the existence of G'd, which , might be problematic for them.

I take no sides. I've eaten neither squirrel nor wire.


----------



## 3danman

ash said:


> This is my new daily target queen. A nice bit of denim/epoxy I made out of some old jeans. Sanctband Grey and 9.5mm steel at a 40mm spinner.


I really like the look of the raptors, I'd love to try one. How do you like the sanctband?


----------



## Cjw

Back to the tried and true.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ash

3danman said:


> I really like the look of the raptors, I'd love to try one. How do you like the sanctband?


Sanctband is quite good, but doesn't last anywhere near as long as TBG and is a fair bit thinner. It's the easiest to get here. I'm just using it up before trying some of the newer brands.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kalevala

My second PSTS & Orange 0,72 GZK (20-15).


----------



## BushpotChef

Slingshot Sunday with my son lol. Took all these guys out and recycled cans for the afternoon, & we loved it lol! 

Cheers all! 























Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> Slingshot Sunday with my son lol. Took all these guys out and recycled cans for the afternoon, & we loved it lol!
> Cheers all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Now that's what I call quality time! What a cool dad! Lucky kid! Lol


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slingshot Sunday with my son lol. Took all these guys out and recycled cans for the afternoon, & we loved it lol!
> Cheers all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call quality time! What a cool dad! Lucky kid! Lol
Click to expand...

Haha thanks man he loves it and so do I! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef

Took the new addition for a walk, found 4 wild soda cans grazing on the playground. Each one caught a 3/8" steel from about 20 ft. off. Cant get over how well this design suits my style. Thanks to Can Opener for the template!









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I've got this CamoGreen SS Torque un-clone with my patented grip tape wrap, stock tubes and pouch, and a brass bullet bead that screams TACTICAL!! when I pull it out of my bag and wave it around. 
My target will a DronE that belongs to some little sonof a somebody that has encroached unto my airspace, so to speak.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Haha man u Crack me up!!! And that's a nice tactical shooter !!


Mojave Mo said:


> I've got this CamoGreen SS Torque un-clone with my patented grip tape wrap, stock tubes and pouch, and a brass bullet bead that screams TACTICAL!! when I pull it out of my bag and wave it around.
> My target will a DronE that belongs to some little sonof a somebody that has encroached unto my airspace, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Shooting my 3/4" Beanflip Yellow Jacket today.


----------



## Brook

Not just today but all week


----------



## Brook

Not just today but all week


----------



## M.J

Took the SPS out with me to the park today. First time I've been out with a frame, usually I just carry a frameless setup. SPS was an easy choice because it's my favorite design and the only slingshot I have with me  
I shot at twigs and bottlecaps, mostly. I'm going home soon and am going to refocus on slingshot hunting, so I'm dialing back in.


----------



## BushpotChef

M.J said:


> 1537824768325-450400619.jpg
> Took the SPS out with me to the park today. First time I've been out with a frame, usually I just carry a frameless setup. SPS was an easy choice because it's my favorite design and the only slingshot I have with me
> I shot at twigs and bottlecaps, mostly. I'm going home soon and am going to refocus on slingshot hunting, so I'm dialing back in.


Cant wait tonsee some hunting posts MJ glad to hear youre back at it 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## M.J

I'm really looking forward to it! I hunted pretty regularly through the fall of '15 when I hurt my shoulder but haven't since. This year something has me fired up to get back at it.


----------



## BushpotChef

M.J said:


> I'm really looking forward to it! I hunted pretty regularly through the fall of '15 when I hurt my shoulder but haven't since. This year something has me fired up to get back at it.


Oh really, that sucks man I know about injuries putting you out of the game! Glad to hear you're ready to get back in the field, this winter I can't wait to try hunting in the cold with a sling. With this modern anti cold elastic, it should be interesting. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skarrd

new shooter for my grandaughter,had to try it out of course,on the new catch box/barrel/experiment/thing.


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> new shooter for my grandaughter,had to try it out of course,on the new catch box/barrel/experiment/thing.


Thats a really interesting shooter I like it, nice catch bin as well. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5

I took this out for the first time and loved it!


----------



## BushpotChef

Slinging the Mongoose and 5/8" glass. 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## The Norseman

My "Phantom" PFS and the good old frameless rig. The only thing I don't like about frameless is the fact that you can't have a high-end slingshot....unless you get plastic surgery that is. ????


----------



## BushpotChef

The Norseman said:


> My "Phantom" PFS and the good old frameless rig. The only thing I don't like about frameless is the fact that you can't have a high-end slingshot....unless you get plastic surgery that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9C548507-403C-4E54-9788-B81FC5566A2E.jpeg


I like that name Norseman, Phantom. Very cool. Also, I'm pretty sure I can make a cool looking frameless rig if I wanted to haha challenge accepted! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## The Norseman

BushpotChef said:


> The Norseman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "Phantom" PFS and the good old frameless rig. The only thing I don't like about frameless is the fact that you can't have a high-end slingshot....unless you get plastic surgery that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9C548507-403C-4E54-9788-B81FC5566A2E.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> I like that name Norseman, Phantom. Very cool. Also, I'm pretty sure I can make a cool looking frameless rig if I wanted to haha challenge accepted!
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

I can't wait to see this!


----------



## M.J

BushpotChef said:


> I like that name Norseman, Phantom. Very cool. Also, I'm pretty sure I can make a cool looking frameless rig if I wanted to haha challenge accepted!


Sweet! Then we can nominate it for slingshot of the month!


----------



## BushpotChef

M.J said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that name Norseman, Phantom. Very cool. Also, I'm pretty sure I can make a cool looking frameless rig if I wanted to haha challenge accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Then we can nominate it for slingshot of the month!
Click to expand...

Dammit MJ I just replaced this keyvoard now its got pepsi sprayed all over it LOL

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## urbanshooter

My Curvylicious is finally ready and it's lovely to shoot. Love it so much I'm sure there are gonna be more tiny turtles coming my way! Friggin paranoid to be sure I tweak when I shoot this...


----------



## Rattler

Banded my poison ivy with precise green and shot some wasp plastic ammo indoors sitting on my couch... thats really nice 
The green bands are very light to draw, but they are perfect for this duty.









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

The temperature was only 50F this afternoon but I still shot outside at 20 yards with 3 different homemade frames. Today, I seemed to do best with the middle frame in the pic below. Bands were Precise Yellows with 8 lb 15 oz draw weight giving 226fps with 5/16" steel (32" draw). All frames were chopped from 3/4" UV-resistant HDPE and all have low profile forks.


----------



## raventree78

Northerner said:


> The temperature was only 50F this afternoon but I still shot outside at 20 yards with 3 different homemade frames. Today, I seemed to do best with the middle frame in the pic below. Bands were Precise Yellows with 8 lb 15 oz draw weight giving 226fps with 5/16" steel (32" draw). All frames were chopped from 3/4" UV-resistant HDPE and all have low profile forks.


Wow I like the look of those frames, look like they would shoot well


----------



## BushpotChef

Northerner said:


> The temperature was only 50F this afternoon but I still shot outside at 20 yards with 3 different homemade frames. Today, I seemed to do best with the middle frame in the pic below. Bands were Precise Yellows with 8 lb 15 oz draw weight giving 226fps with 5/16" steel (32" draw). All frames were chopped from 3/4" UV-resistant HDPE and all have low profile forks.


Lovig those ninja HPDE frames man very sleek. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi

The Black Night, with 0.5mm bands, 8mm steel ammo, half butterfly.
Yeah, I am copying the world champ, you got me. BUT ONLY because I followed the advice to go for light bands. Light bands mean long draw, which mean light ammo, and all of that means a very narrow fork width, which means.......feihu ????


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting my latest homemade...


----------



## Brook

urbanshooter said:


> Shooting my latest homemade...


That's seriously cool mate


----------



## Brook

18/12 .7 sumeike 3/8 steel


----------



## Brook

urbanshooter said:


> Shooting my latest homemade...


As well as being envious of your catty..how do you get big pics up like that?


----------



## raventree78

urbanshooter said:


> Shooting my latest homemade...


That is a beauty, is it right hand hold? Again nice slingshot


----------



## urbanshooter

Mr Brooks said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my latest homemade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as being envious of your catty..how do you get big pics up like that?
Click to expand...

TQ Mr Brooks. I think the pics come out that way when I load them straight from the mobile using the Tapatalk App. I can't get big pics like this when posting up using a computer. I have no idea why though...


----------



## urbanshooter

raventree78 said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my latest homemade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beauty, is it right hand hold? Again nice slingshot
Click to expand...

Yes Sir! It's a right hand hold


----------



## Rattler

Today shooters.
I fell in love with the stinger (never expected), but it could not replace my uniphoxx.









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got out for a little bit yesterday,between rain showers,to shoot the OPFS,its getting more comforatable,still only hitting about 5 out of 20 on aluminium can,the rebel yell is still one of my favorites tho,18 hits out of 20 shots


----------



## 3danman

This was a fun target...
More on this slingshot later if people are interested. I'm rearranging some of my collections and I decided to give one of these a try. Loving it so far.


----------



## TheBigFella

Some real pretty slings on this page!

Getting better acquainted with my Scorpion today, more of a challenge to hold than my HTS, almost too skinny in the hand. Getting decent accuracy when I keep my form in check though.


----------



## Hulla Baloo

3dan, what is that, do tell... :bouncy:


----------



## skarrd

was working on a second can when this happened  not gonna say how many 3/8s it took,but i think im getting the hang of it


----------



## 3danman

Hulla Baloo said:


> 3dan, what is that, do tell... :bouncy:


It's a Toucan-stype frame. It goes by many names-- GZK sells it, as well as Dankung and AliExpress. It has spring loaded clips for band attachment as well as rails for adjustable sights that are included. I don't use the sights but the clips are very nice. I paid about $15 for mine and the quality is fantastic. I'm very happy with it and I shoot very well with it. I'll post more about it later.


----------



## skropi

Mr Brooks said:


> 18/12 .7 sumeike 3/8 steel


Is 0.7 sumeike zippy? What speeds are you getting with this setup with a short draw?


----------



## bigdh2000

skropi said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18/12 .7 sumeike 3/8 steel
> 
> 
> 
> Is 0.7 sumeike zippy? What speeds are you getting with this setup with a short draw?
Click to expand...

Stuff seems to break in random places. Be cautious.


----------



## BushpotChef

Sniper Sling 
5/8" Marbles
Wasp spinner (1.5" dia.)

Headed to the woods to work on my long range shooting, gonna cook lunch while Im out there.

Happy days. 
















Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I can hit almost any roadside can with my 'briefbag Torque'. 10 rounds brought 8 little adrenaline shots into my dopamine processor. Has ANYONE ever touched a metal-core Torque?????









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

bigdh2000 said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18/12 .7 sumeike 3/8 steel
> 
> 
> 
> Is 0.7 sumeike zippy? What speeds are you getting with this setup with a short draw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stuff seems to break in random places. Be cautious.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BushpotChef

Came home to a package from Bill Hays. Feast your eyes ladies:

That is all. 






























Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> Came home to a package from Bill Hays. Feast your eyes ladies:
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


something new in the lineup at PP?


----------



## 3danman

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came home to a package from Bill Hays. Feast your eyes ladies:
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> something new in the lineup at PP?
Click to expand...

You might find these threads interesting:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/112606-thank-you-bill-and-daranda-for-these-amazing-slingshots/

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/111382-now-i-can%E2%80%99t-say-for-sure-but%EF%BF%BD-rumor-mill%EF%BF%BD%EF%BF%BD/


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> Came home to a package from Bill Hays. Feast your eyes ladies:
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Demo! Demo! Demo!


----------



## urbanshooter

BushpotChef said:


> Came home to a package from Bill Hays. Feast your eyes ladies:
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Nice! I've always wondered how these shoot. I think you can find wood ones on Aliexpress. They are called "teapot slingshots" on Aliexpress if I am not mistaken? Is that what they are really called or is that just on Aliexpress?

What is that small hole through the middle of it for? Is that where the lanyard goes?


----------



## Rayshot

Did I ever say I like thin slingshots?

Banded this *spalted cherry 1/4 inch thick Axiom Champ* the other day to shoot 5/16 ammo.

*BANDS*; Green precise, 13.5 mm straight cut (left over slices) 7 1/4 active with 31 inch actual stretch.

*FPS;* 5/16 ammo 225-230fps

3/8 200 +

Second and third photos are more accurate to the true color.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Rayshot said:


> Did I ever say I like thin slingshots?
> 
> Banded this *spalted cherry 1/4 inch thick Axiom Champ* the other day to shoot 5/16 ammo.
> 
> *BANDS*; Green precise, 13.5 mm straight cut (left over slices) 7 1/4 active with 31 inch actual stretch.
> 
> *FPS;* 5/16 ammo 225-230fps
> 3/8 200 +
> 
> Second and third photos are more accurate to the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 560275472.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 560274726.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 560274754.jpg


Wow! That is......Thin!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman

I'm stuck shooting this and frameless. I had a bit of a mishap when cleaning and maintaining my hunting knife.














When I finally got it to stop bleeding (30 minutes later) I glued it up. Hopefully it stays. I'm limited to very small frames now though. I was wiping my hunting knife off, and I got the spine and cutting edge mixed up.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome slingshot, it promotes this month!

Ouch!


----------



## Ibojoe

That's a real beauty Ray!!


----------



## skarrd

The Norseman said:


> I'm stuck shooting this and frameless. I had a bit of a mishap when cleaning and maintaining my hunting knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07ADAC1A-0D0C-4F25-B4AF-A7636345C910.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8BEB85DE-C23A-49F5-A627-04CD21B906A3.jpeg
> When I finally got it to stop bleeding (30 minutes later) I glued it up. Hopefully it stays. I'm limited to very small frames now though. I was wiping my hunting knife off, and I got the spine and cutting edge mixed up.


I have done that,,,,,,,more than once,,,,,lol


----------



## theTurk

Rayshot said:


> Did I ever say I like thin slingshots?
> 
> Banded this *spalted cherry 1/4 inch thick Axiom Champ* the other day to shoot 5/16 ammo.
> 
> *BANDS*; Green precise, 13.5 mm straight cut (left over slices) 7 1/4 active with 31 inch actual stretch.
> 
> *FPS;* 5/16 ammo 225-230fps
> 3/8 200 +
> 
> Second and third photos are more accurate to the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 560275472.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 560274726.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 560274754.jpg


Love it Ray, such a beautiful looking wood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Rayshot said:


> Did I ever say I like thin slingshots?
> 
> Banded this *spalted cherry 1/4 inch thick Axiom Champ* the other day to shoot 5/16 ammo.
> 
> *BANDS*; Green precise, 13.5 mm straight cut (left over slices) 7 1/4 active with 31 inch actual stretch.
> 
> *FPS;* 5/16 ammo 225-230fps
> 3/8 200 +
> 
> Second and third photos are more accurate to the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 560275472.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 560274726.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 560274754.jpg


 Ray I keep coming back to look again. That is just a beautiful warm looking frame. A guy wouldn't even notice it in a pocket. You are definitely the Champ of the Champs!


----------



## skarrd

The SUN came out today,it is beautiful!!!!! no mold on it either  so i went out and practiced with these,they are gettin to be a Whol Lotta Fun! 2040 tubes and TBG for 1/4 in and 3/8 in and a few marbles 5/8s.Yay sunshine and dry!!!!!


----------



## Brook

skropi said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18/12 .7 sumeike 3/8 steel
> 
> 
> 
> Is 0.7 sumeike zippy? What speeds are you getting with this setup with a short draw?
Click to expand...




bigdh2000 said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scropi dude I've only shot this 3/4 and it's fire
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18/12 .7 sumeike 3/8 steel
> 
> 
> 
> Is 0.7 sumeike zippy? What speeds are you getting with this setup with a short draw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stuff seems to break in random places. Be cautious.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy I've had the same thing happen with this in .4..also had it with some early rolls of precise..the quality in thes Chinese latex seems to vary greatly


----------



## Covert5

Shot these today! Great fun!

"Mikey" Slingchucks and Pocket Predator S.E.R.E.


----------



## stevekt

Rambone and Delta Wing. Targets were cans and cardboard.

SSF likes to rotate my square photos.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

My Modi-Dead Ringer originally by Simple Shot. I've yet to see one of these cloned, which is cool. This sling became my favorite by accident. BB shooting after a session with the 3/8" because I could just keep shooting until pinch fatigue said no mas.

So it's going into my briefbag and will keep the 2040loops on. This and 25 3/8" rounds and I can have a half-hour break anywhere with a clean backstop. MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Tripwire sells his version on eBay. Called the Lil Plinker for $25.00. Quality HDPE craftsmanship. I like mine.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

RenegadeShooter said:


> Tripwire sells his version on eBay. Called the Lil Plinker for $25.00. Quality HDPE craftsmanship. I like mine.


Tripwire must of got slapped around by SimpleShot. Trip's sling is now called the Lil' Ringer and it is OTT only without the tube holes/slots. It is hard to be a quality cloner on all levels.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Tripwire has a wide variety of clones from various makers. My favorite is his TTF only HDPE Unipox.


----------



## BushpotChef

Im getting to have a decent little collection of pocket shooters. Played with each one a little tonight to relax. Many a can were cut. 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

I shot with this through the day .. LBS thermal Chola resin and g10. . Love it!









Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Little. Beautiful. Slingshot. LBS


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

I like that my friend 


Ibojoe said:


> Little. Beautiful. Slingshot. LBS


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Got a wicked pick me up from my pal MakoPat today, its just flat awesome! Its an aluminium core with I beleive Birch scales. He banded it up with some orange precise and sent it with a little lanyard, which I removed just because I don't shoot PFS with lanyards. This thing is wonderful for point shooting oh, I've nicknamed it the Derringer which I think suits it nicely. 

Thanks so much Pat!









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 3danman

One of my old standbys, the Torque wearing some Precise .6 Green and a matching pouch. Matt has described his Delta Wing setup as shooting "like pointing a wand" and I always enjoyed that analogy, it's how I feel about the Torque. It points very naturally shooting sideways or at a 45° angle. Thin, tapered flats and 1/4" is a great way to surgically disassemble can.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Nice look to that pfs Mako!!


BushpotChef said:


> Got a wicked pick me up from my pal MakoPat today, its just flat awesome! Its an aluminium core with I beleive Birch scales. He banded it up with some orange precise and sent it with a little lanyard, which I removed just because I don't shoot PFS with lanyards. This thing is wonderful for point shooting oh, I've nicknamed it the Derringer which I think suits it nicely.
> 
> Thanks so much Pat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Mojave Mo said:


> Nice look to that pfs Mako!!
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a wicked pick me up from my pal MakoPat today, its just flat awesome! Its an aluminium core with I beleive Birch scales. He banded it up with some orange precise and sent it with a little lanyard, which I removed just because I don't shoot PFS with lanyards. This thing is wonderful for point shooting oh, I've nicknamed it the Derringer which I think suits it nicely.
> 
> Thanks so much Pat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No doubt Pat killed this design, cant put it down! Wait till you see the pictures of what Im doing to it. Darkening up the swells a bit, and polishing the aluminum. It was perfect as it was, Im just polishing my show car haha. 

Thanks again Pat!!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi

As Matt rightly calls it....The Wand.
It's a weird frame, huge, clunky, not good looking... Still.....it's unbelievably comfortable, ergonomically sound, beautiful in its own way, and....well, yeah, it is accurate in my hands, so I love it ???? 
Oh, and it's much better quality than the Uniphoxx, better plastic.
Wasps are life, Wasps are True.


----------



## M.J

Going to take Sweet Kate out for a walk today. This will be my first time trying out the Simple Shot black bands. I'm going to try them with 1/2" steel and almost full buttah, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Rattler

skropi said:


> As Matt rightly calls it....The Wand.
> It's a weird frame, huge, clunky, not good looking... Still.....it's unbelievably comfortable, ergonomically sound, beautiful in its own way, and....well, yeah, it is accurate in my hands, so I love it
> Oh, and it's much better quality than the Uniphoxx, better plastic.
> Wasps are life, Wasps are True.


...hey skropi, you are cheating your uniphoxx... 

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

shot this one today. a sssslingshot from ebay.


----------



## BushpotChef

skropi said:


> As Matt rightly calls it....The Wand.
> It's a weird frame, huge, clunky, not good looking... Still.....it's unbelievably comfortable, ergonomically sound, beautiful in its own way, and....well, yeah, it is accurate in my hands, so I love it
> Oh, and it's much better quality than the Uniphoxx, better plastic.
> Wasps are life, Wasps are True.


Can someone please explain if I'm holding this thing wrong or something LOL? Everyone seems to love it, but I've never figured it out I guess. I actually like the look of it, but I didn't get any consistency out of the frame. Any pictures of how you guys were gripping it would be great LOL

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 3danman

BushpotChef said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Matt rightly calls it....The Wand.
> It's a weird frame, huge, clunky, not good looking... Still.....it's unbelievably comfortable, ergonomically sound, beautiful in its own way, and....well, yeah, it is accurate in my hands, so I love it
> Oh, and it's much better quality than the Uniphoxx, better plastic.
> Wasps are life, Wasps are True.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain if I'm holding this thing wrong or something LOL? Everyone seems to love it, but I've never figured it out I guess. I actually like the look of it, but I didn't get any consistency out of the frame. Any pictures of how you guys were gripping it would be great LOL
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

 I have a Delta Wing myself that I enjoy shooting, and I once made a comment about how you had yours banded up backwards, so I may be able to provide some insight.

In Skropi's image the frame is banded correctly, such that the logo faces the shooter . The frame has a gentle forward bend to it, like it's leaning into the shot. This is obviously how it was designed, evidenced by the structural grooves in the back of the frame and the thumb and finger pads on the front. Shot with a braced grip, these pads work pretty well to support the hand. They even have slight choils on the sides to help lock in the fingers.

My main gripe with the DW (other than its large size) is the handle. The fork tips are very nicely designed and the upper half of the slingshot is very comfortable when shooting, but it's like all of this consideration was abandoned when they got to the handle. It's just a rectangular downward extension and I find it really uncomfortable. I padded mine up with a bunch of hockey tape to help remedy this.

Honestly it shouldn't matter how the frame is banded up, so do what's comfortable. I might try banding it up backwards to see if that helps, but most of my bands are light anyway. I just wish they had gone for a more round and ergonomic handle rather than the seemingly lazy plank-like handle.


----------



## BushpotChef

3danman said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Matt rightly calls it....The Wand.
> It's a weird frame, huge, clunky, not good looking... Still.....it's unbelievably comfortable, ergonomically sound, beautiful in its own way, and....well, yeah, it is accurate in my hands, so I love it
> Oh, and it's much better quality than the Uniphoxx, better plastic.
> Wasps are life, Wasps are True.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain if I'm holding this thing wrong or something LOL? Everyone seems to love it, but I've never figured it out I guess. I actually like the look of it, but I didn't get any consistency out of the frame. Any pictures of how you guys were gripping it would be great LOL
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a Delta Wing myself that I enjoy shooting, and I once made a comment about how you had yours banded up backwards, so I may be able to provide some insight.
> 
> In Skropi's image the frame is banded correctly, such that the logo faces the shooter . The frame has a gentle forward bend to it, like it's leaning into the shot. This is obviously how it was designed, evidenced by the structural grooves in the back of the frame and the thumb and finger pads on the front. Shot with a braced grip, these pads work pretty well to support the hand. They even have slight choils on the sides to help lock in the fingers.
> 
> My main gripe with the DW (other than its large size) is the handle. The fork tips are very nicely designed and the upper half of the slingshot is very comfortable when shooting, but it's like all of this consideration was abandoned when they got to the handle. It's just a rectangular downward extension and I find it really uncomfortable. I padded mine up with a bunch of hockey tape to help remedy this.
> 
> Honestly it shouldn't matter how the frame is banded up, so do what's comfortable. I might try banding it up backwards to see if that helps, but most of my bands are light anyway. I just wish they had gone for a more round and ergonomic handle rather than the seemingly lazy plank-like handle.
Click to expand...

Hey thanks for clearing that up Dan, after you had said that I had mine banded backwards I did switch the bands to the opposite side. I still couldn't find there was a comfortable way to hold the frame, and even now I'm standing here looking at different ways to hold it and none of them feel good. I do though now understand how it was meant to be held leaning forward. Being that I shoot a PFS so often, you would think this is comfortable for me. It simply isn't LOL.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Made to sell. Just my .50 cents worth, but a slingshot should be made so it can be comfortably held and shot without having to make alterations before it can be shot accurately. Well Chef, that is why I traded the one I had off and you have yours up for grabs. Might make for a great starting template for a natural or even HDPE, etc.


----------



## BushpotChef

RenegadeShooter said:


> Made to sell. Just my .50 cents worth, but a slingshot should be made so it can be comfortably held and shot without having to make alterations before it can be shot accurately. Well Chef, that is why I traded the one I had off and you have yours up for grabs. Might make for a great starting template for a natural or even HDPE, etc.


Couldn't have said it better myself. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 3danman

Inspired by the recent Wasp discussion I took mine out today. The ergos on the DW are actually better than I remember and they really don't bother me much, although I still wish for a better handle.

These two setups were launching 3/8" steel with authority. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## BushpotChef

3danman said:


> Inspired by the recent Wasp discussion I took mine out today. The ergos on the DW are actually better than I remember and they really don't bother me much, although I still wish for a better handle.
> 
> These two setups were launching 3/8" steel with authority. Have a good weekend everyone!


Now there's an idea I forgot about my string bag, thanks man lol. Also I like that DW with green tape, sweet color scheme. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Sachem

6 mm TC21 Dangkun, with 1632 tube @ 125 mm length, 8 mm steel ball with 286 fps, and 10 mm steel ball with 246 fps, @ 14 centi dgree. Somedays ago, it's 25 centi degree, 8 mm steel ball with 305 fps, and 10 mm steel ball with 272 fps










cocktail, 1842 & 1632, 10 mm steel ball with 300fps @ 20 centi degree.

Nice for hunting.


----------



## skropi

Rattler said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Matt rightly calls it....The Wand.
> It's a weird frame, huge, clunky, not good looking... Still.....it's unbelievably comfortable, ergonomically sound, beautiful in its own way, and....well, yeah, it is accurate in my hands, so I love it
> Oh, and it's much better quality than the Uniphoxx, better plastic.
> Wasps are life, Wasps are True.
> 
> 
> 
> ...hey skropi, you are cheating your uniphoxx...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I know....I feel bad about it, but....I really needed to lower my anchor point....
I am sorry little Uniphoxx.... I still love you though!

Ps. Rattler, are you making YT videos?


----------



## skropi

As you can see, I lean the frame forward, shooting with a straight wrist, more or less. 
The handle could be round, sure, but then the cost would be a bit higher, and ergonomically it would be just slightly better. 
Personally I don't have any discomfort shooting it, but I am not a prime example because I adjust from frame to frame so as to find a comfy way to hold


----------



## BushpotChef

skropi said:


> As you can see, I lean the frame forward, shooting with a straight wrist, more or less.
> The handle could be round, sure, but then the cost would be a bit higher, and ergonomically it would be just slightly better.
> Personally I don't have any discomfort shooting it, but I am not a prime example because I adjust from frame to frame so as to find a comfy way to hold


Oh boy.

I just had the lightbulb moment from your post.

Instant regret for parting with it, I actually like this now LOL.

Good thing they're cheap looks like Ill be getting one in BLACK. 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Ibojoe

Sachem said:


> 6 mm TC21 Dangkun, with 1632 tube @ 125 mm length, 8 mm steel ball with 286 fps, and 10 mm steel ball with 246 fps, @ 14 centi dgree. Somedays ago, it's 25 centi degree, 8 mm steel ball with 305 fps, and 10 mm steel ball with 272 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cocktail, 1842 & 1632, 10 mm steel ball with 300fps @ 20 centi degree. some nice speeds from those tubes
> Nice for hunting.


----------



## Royleonard

Never saw that type of cocktail setup looks devastating hows the accuracy?


----------



## Rattler

skropi said:


> Rattler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Matt rightly calls it....The Wand.
> It's a weird frame, huge, clunky, not good looking... Still.....it's unbelievably comfortable, ergonomically sound, beautiful in its own way, and....well, yeah, it is accurate in my hands, so I love it
> Oh, and it's much better quality than the Uniphoxx, better plastic.
> Wasps are life, Wasps are True.
> 
> 
> 
> ...hey skropi, you are cheating your uniphoxx...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know....I feel bad about it, but....I really needed to lower my anchor point....
> I am sorry little Uniphoxx.... I still love you though!
> 
> Ps. Rattler, are you making YT videos?
Click to expand...

Hey Skropi, no i don't, i'm not a wannabe influencer, i have a real 45 hours a week job, 2 kids and a dragon 

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sachem

Royleonard said:


> Never saw that type of cocktail setup looks devastating hows the accuracy?


According to my experience, its accuracy is the same as full loop.


----------



## BushpotChef

Rattler said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rattler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Matt rightly calls it....The Wand.
> It's a weird frame, huge, clunky, not good looking... Still.....it's unbelievably comfortable, ergonomically sound, beautiful in its own way, and....well, yeah, it is accurate in my hands, so I love it
> Oh, and it's much better quality than the Uniphoxx, better plastic.
> Wasps are life, Wasps are True.
> 
> 
> 
> ...hey skropi, you are cheating your uniphoxx...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know....I feel bad about it, but....I really needed to lower my anchor point....
> I am sorry little Uniphoxx.... I still love you though!
> 
> Ps. Rattler, are you making YT videos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Skropi, no i don't, i'm not a wannabe influencer, i have a real 45 hours a week job, 2 kids and a dragon
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hard left at the dragon lmao nice mate

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 3danman

BushpotChef said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by the recent Wasp discussion I took mine out today. The ergos on the DW are actually better than I remember and they really don't bother me much, although I still wish for a better handle.
> 
> These two setups were launching 3/8" steel with authority. Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's an idea I forgot about my string bag, thanks man lol. Also I like that DW with green tape, sweet color scheme.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

The black ones do look pretty sweet.

This DW is fun because I don't ever worry about what bands and pouch will look good on it. For example, I can't shoot any green Precise on my red Axiom because then it's a christmas slingshot, ha. I knew any color schemes would be futile with this one because I specifically sought out the purple sparkly one. Combined with an orange lanyard, bright green hockey tape and whatever bands and pouch, my DW is always an ugly mess, and I like it that way!


----------



## hoggy

shot these 4 today.


----------



## Allst

The best edc I have shot and its parent.


----------



## skarrd

this one today! tomorroh too!!!


----------



## raventree78

Enjoyed this one today


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Glad she reached you!!!


skarrd said:


> this one today! tomorroh too!!!


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting this for the next few days. Homemade gapper semi-PFS.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.


----------



## BushpotChef

'Shogun' natural by @Mr.Brooks

&

'Derringer' PFS by @MakoPat

Two awesome frames from two awesome dudes. Fall is in full swing, the nutters are having a harder time finding cover in the foilage.

Time to hit the woods.

Chef, out! 
















Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Ibojoe

urbanshooter said:


> Shooting this for the next few days. Homemade gapper semi-PFS.


 Dude that's a pretty little shooter! Those pink bands are smooth aren't they?


----------



## Ibojoe

My new favorite champ by::: Mr. Brooks 
It just never gets old buddy!


----------



## Ibojoe

My new favorite champ by::: Mr. Brooks 
It just never gets old buddy!


----------



## bopaloobop

urbanshooter said:


> Shooting this for the next few days. Homemade gapper semi-PFS.


Oh that looks super comfy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Night time chill×plink:

Paper targets at 21'
1632 full loop frameless rig 
6mm steelies 
3/4 butter

Love this rig. Ive killed many sparrows with it and it wears really well as a bracelet. 























Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## urbanshooter

Ibojoe said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this for the next few days. Homemade gapper semi-PFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that's a pretty little shooter! Those pink bands are smooth aren't they?
Click to expand...

Thanks! Those pink bands are indeed smooth and easy and the colour reminds me of bubble gum


----------



## skarrd

was gonna try these out today,However the weather Gods here in S.Tx.had other ideas,temps went from 80 to 55 like they just saw a state trooper,,,,,,,,and rain,of course.


----------



## Allst

This is an amazingly balanced frame, so comfortable in the hand. I understand its a design by the Master Bill Hayes


----------



## M.J

Trying pseudo tapers again with my Dan Hood custom. So far so good. They seem pretty fast with 3/8"steel and a minimum of draw weight.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I just finished gnawing and nibbling on this very unnatural natural chunk of wood, aka, El Angry Rooster. I've got three rounds. I'm gonna let them fly before my bands devolve!

Just Shoot It!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Derringer again, but with skulls - tis the season! 










Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5

Mojave Mo said:


> I just finished gnawing and nibbling on this very unnatural natural chunk of wood, aka, El Angry Rooster. I've got three rounds. I'm gonna let them fly before my bands devolve!
> Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It looks like you are gonna take out some dinosaurs with that thing! Awesome work!


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> Derringer again, but with skulls - tis the season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Great costume bro! Fits perfect! Time to take out some zombies!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Shooting with the Scorpion made by Lewis Pride today.


----------



## urbanshooter

Mojave Mo said:


> I just finished gnawing and nibbling on this very unnatural natural chunk of wood, aka, El Angry Rooster. I've got three rounds. I'm gonna let them fly before my bands devolve!
> 
> Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Now that's a yabadabdoo set of forks!


----------



## devils son in law

Mojave Mo said:


> I just finished gnawing and nibbling on this very unnatural natural chunk of wood, aka, El Angry Rooster. I've got three rounds. I'm gonna let them fly before my bands devolve!
> 
> Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It's a dinosaur slayer for sure, but what kind of wood is that?? Would you happen to have another fork?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Shooting with the Scorpion made by Lewis Pride today.


THAT is a Scorpion!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

devils son in law said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished gnawing and nibbling on this very unnatural natural chunk of wood, aka, El Angry Rooster. I've got three rounds. I'm gonna let them fly before my bands devolve!
> 
> Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dinosaur slayer for sure, but what kind of wood is that?? Would you happen to have another fork?
Click to expand...

I'll check out the hunting grounds today. It is of a desert Eucalyptus variety with rounds leaves. This came from a tree that has been standing and drying for maybe 20 years or so of the 75-100 years since it was planted near a dried up boat ramp. There is another that is still standing. Both are/were bring used as perches for Black Eagles.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

These two today. The Axiom was a very nice surprise. I didn't expect it would fit so nice, but it did


----------



## hoggy

Mojave Mo said:


> I just finished gnawing and nibbling on this very unnatural natural chunk of wood, aka, El Angry Rooster. I've got three rounds. I'm gonna let them fly before my bands devolve!
> 
> Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


lots of character in that one. i'd shoot it.


----------



## Northerner

Here is what I was shooting today.

I made a few small changes to my homemade tweaked *OTT UniPhoxx* frame to get a tiny bit more handle length. The Precise Apple Green bands seem to perform much better with a narrow width and high stretch percentage. They also feel much better with less width. The stacking feeling at the end of the draw is less noticeable... almost gone.

*Frame*

Length =4 7/8"

Width = 3 3/8"

Thickness = 3/4"

Materiel = blue & white HDPE

*Bands* = Precise Apple Green

*Band cut* = 3/4" x 1/2" x 7 1/8" x 0.016" thickness

*Draw weight* = 6 lb & 13 oz at 32"

*Tested Speeds @ 32" draw*

.177 " steel = 276 fps

1/4" steel = 252 fps

5/16" steel = 220 fps


----------



## M.J

I took a natural with natural latex bands out for a walk in nature, naturally.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

My Sumeike order from GZK arrived. I banded up my Toolman with the .60mm blue. I'll try the 0.45mm pink tomorrow.


----------



## skarrd

shot the OPFS at some squirrels,didnt hit em but scared em pretty good,Gotta protect your nutz,shot the other 2 with 1/4 in steel,fun! still cold but not raining so gonna shoot some more while i can,Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Rattler

ShootnCoastie said:


> My Sumeike order from GZK arrived. I banded up my Toolman with the .60mm blue. I'll try the 0.45mm pink tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181015_162509.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181015_162532.jpg


Very nice shooter 

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

Yesterday and today


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Today I shot this:










It was the first natural I made after my rebirth- cedar. I have to say I'm getting along well with these Precise bands. I've tried the .65 and now the .55. They're plenty quick but what surprised me most was the durability. They really seem to last...


----------



## hoggy

shot these 3 sss






slingshots today.


----------



## theTurk

Shooting this 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waimser

This was a really quick build, hasnt had any sort of finish applied yet. It is just a joy to shoot.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shot these all day today ! Thanks to mr. Brooks!! 






























Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I am shocked that I had the minutes to put 25 bb's through homebuild #3, aka Paleo-Slug. And it shoots straight. !? Although behind closed doors this is my Little Sharkbite! (am I the only person that sees a Sharkfin???)
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Looks awesome Mo!!!


Mojave Mo said:


> I am shocked that I had the minutes to put 25 bb's through homebuild #3, aka Paleo-Slug. And it shoots straight. !? Although behind closed doors this is my Little Sharkbite! (am I the only person that sees a Sharkfin???)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Thanks Obijuanjoey! I like it so much that I posted it twice. If it wasn't for this Forum I would use my computer as a target!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Hey Mo that paleo-slug is awesome can you show us how you hold it!


----------



## skropi

Those two. I started with the axiom but the bands failed me, so I ended the instinctive shooting right when I was hot and accurate. No matter, I continued with the Delta Wing, hard aiming, and shooting very well ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Mojave Mo said:


> Thanks Obijuanjoey! I like it so much that I posted it twice. If it wasn't for this Forum I would use my computer as a target!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


YaMon!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Mo! Thanks bro. That is sweet!


----------



## Ibojoe

theTurk said:


> Shooting this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang dude! That's plum off the hook! Absolutely gorgeous frame.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi

Back to my roots with some ttf.


----------



## ForkLess

skarrd said:


> was working on a second can when this happened  not gonna say how many 3/8s it took,but i think im getting the hang of it


 man down!


----------



## 3danman

Goin green this morning. Lil Plinker, green precise, SS top grain pouch and 3/8" steel.Super comfy setup- not the greatest speeds in the world but very satisfying and easy to shoot. I haven't brought out my Plinker in some time. It felt like coming home


----------



## stevekt

This took longer than it should have. There was a tiny piece of the orange sticker that would not go away.


----------



## Ordo

Getting familiar with PFS design.


----------



## skropi

Shooting the Crimson Glory today, and shooting exclusively at a 1.6cm target, using my newfound technique of.........instinctual hard aiming.... Ye ye, don't ask, the important thing is that it works.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skropi said:


> Shooting the Crimson Glory today, and shooting exclusively at a 1.6cm target, using my newfound technique of.........instinctual hard aiming.... Ye ye, don't ask, the important thing is that it works.


Skropi. How do you rate shooting your Axiom in TTF? Will you ever try looped tubes on that frame? I've got one as well, but I keep leaving it at the bottom of my OTT bag at it isn't getting used!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

Mojave Mo said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the Crimson Glory today, and shooting exclusively at a 1.6cm target, using my newfound technique of.........instinctual hard aiming.... Ye ye, don't ask, the important thing is that it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Skropi. How do you rate shooting your Axiom in TTF? Will you ever try looped tubes on that frame? I've got one as well, but I keep leaving it at the bottom of my OTT bag at it isn't getting used!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

As a ttf is as good as any, and maybe better because of the lessened torque provided by the round tips (they are closer to the holding hand) 
Ott I like it too, and shot it either by aiming low, by symply referencing the bands, or instinctive.
It may not be for you, but do try shooting it for three days. First day experiment ott, second ttf, and the third shoot whatever gave you the best results. Then you will know for sure 
Just keep in mind that I shoot ttf and ott exactly the same, I don't see any difference between them, so I chose ttf for this frame when I shoot aimed style, and ott when intuitive aiming.
Forgot to add. Yep, I will try looped 2040's when I get the chance. I don't expect I'll like them, but I will give them a fair try.


----------



## M.J

Shooting the Gapper today with my last set of butterfly bands.
I love the medatative style of FAB. You have to slow down and concentrate and get into the flow state to really have success. I'm not there yet, but the enjoyment is in the journey.


----------



## skropi

M.J said:


> 1540237313293-450400619.jpg
> Shooting the Gapper today with my last set of butterfly bands.
> I love the medatative style of FAB. You have to slow down and concentrate and get into the flow state to really have success. I'm not there yet, but the enjoyment is in the journey.


That frame has a....certain charm in its simplicity.
Are these straight cut bands?


----------



## MIsling

Shot this little 3d printed bb shooter this afternoon.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

skropi said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1540237313293-450400619.jpg
> Shooting the Gapper today with my last set of butterfly bands.
> I love the medatative style of FAB. You have to slow down and concentrate and get into the flow state to really have success. I'm not there yet, but the enjoyment is in the journey.
> 
> 
> 
> That frame has a....certain charm in its simplicity.
> Are these straight cut bands?
Click to expand...

No, they're 14x9mm, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Covert5

M.J said:


> 1540237313293-450400619.jpg
> Shooting the Gapper today with my last set of butterfly bands.
> I love the medatative style of FAB. You have to slow down and concentrate and get into the flow state to really have success. I'm not there yet, but the enjoyment is in the journey.


MJ what does FAB mean again? Is it full *something* butterfly?


----------



## M.J

Yeah. F[email protected]ss butta :lol:


----------



## Covert5

Lol! GOT IT!! Thanks MJ!


----------



## skarrd

Braved the cold this afternoon to go shoot the Dark Horse for about an hour,gettin better with the PFS's hit the can about 7=8 times out of 10,despite the shivering,that was with marbles,still not so good with 3/8's,yet.


----------



## Covert5

Nice shooting skated!


----------



## raventree78

Enjoyed these today, with the scouts I'm trying to decide which rubber I like and the other two were just for fun


----------



## Covert5

Raventree78 awesome, what did you decide?


----------



## skropi

Raventree78, that orange Scout is a beauty. I hope you shoot it more than the others!


----------



## skropi

The Crimson Glory yet again. It got upgraded to a leather pouch, and microfiber will never ever again get attached to any of my bands.


----------



## raventree78

I've decided I need to test more. I can hit my target with all 3 band types. There are some differences in feel but they all 3 shoot well. 
I do shoot the orange one a lot lol. It is I think the 4 th proper slingshot I bought. It is a gen one. When I cut the slots for the tubes I did not know what I was doing and cut them too wide. However it still passes strength tests and shoots just fine.


----------



## skropi

raventree78 said:


> I've decided I need to test more. I can hit my target with all 3 band types. There are some differences in feel but they all 3 shoot well.
> I do shoot the orange one a lot lol. It is I think the 4 th proper slingshot I bought. It is a gen one. When I cut the slots for the tubes I did not know what I was doing and cut them too wide. However it still passes strength tests and shoots just fine.


Would you mind starting a thread, and explain there the different elastics you use and your opinion on them?


----------



## M.J

Going semi-old school today. '70s Milbro with long 2040s


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Nice shooting skated!


Thanks,gettin there


----------



## BushpotChef

No internet, posting from the coffee shop. My hiatus will hopefully be short lived. Shot a little before crashing last night, 6mm steels 1632 - as usual for night time tea & targets. 

Take care guys, be well & shoot sharp!









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Rayshot

Been shooting this with Usopp .55mm 16 -12 mm taper with a 7 1/4 active, using 5/16 ammo. But changing to a stronger set to shoot 5/16 and 3/8.

Made this a couple weeks ago (appx)

Don't know why they got turned sideways as they are up right in my computer.


----------



## skropi

Rayshot said:


> Been shooting this with Usopp .55mm 16 -12 mm taper with a 7 1/4 active, using 5/16 ammo. But changing to a stronger set to shoot 5/16 and 3/8.
> 
> Made this a couple weeks ago (appx)
> 
> Don't know why they got turned sideways as they are up right in my computer.
> 
> IMG_0338.JPG
> 
> IMG_0339.JPG
> 
> IMG_0341.JPG


God thats a beauty!


----------



## Northerner

Spent some time this afternoon shooting a black *POM Feihu* with .40mm Precise Apple Green bands with 1/4" & 5/16" steel ammo. I also had the same frame banded up with skinny yellow Precise for .177" steel BBs.


----------



## skropi

How do you like the feihus Northerner?


----------



## Northerner

skropi said:


> How do you like the feihus Northerner?


Very comfortable and nice to shoot. This is my first one. I spent a couple of hours with it this afternoon.


----------



## ForkLess

Deez Nutz!


----------



## ForkLess

theTurk said:


> Hey guys, opened up this topic to see what everyone else is shooting today...here's what I'm shooting my natural olive lil' plinker ✌️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 probably my favorite wood, looks like a fine shooter sir.


----------



## ForkLess

skropi said:


> The Crimson Glory yet again. It got upgraded to a leather pouch, and microfiber will never ever again get attached to any of my bands.


 Ow no what happened?


----------



## Covert5

Annihilated this can with my SlingBone!


----------



## The Norseman

My micro antler PFS.


----------



## skropi

ForkLess said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Crimson Glory yet again. It got upgraded to a leather pouch, and microfiber will never ever again get attached to any of my bands.
> 
> 
> 
> Ow no what happened?
Click to expand...

Microfiber just destroys my finger, or if it doesn't it's slippery on my callous. In any case, I am back to leather and back to shooting effortlessly.
I have all my microfiber pouches up for trade btw.


----------



## M.J

I cleaned up the ring poacher I made yesterday a little. Mostly reshaped the handle so it has a waist now. I took it out for a walk this morning and didn't like the way it shot because the straight stick shape meant that I had to grip too tightly. 
I think it's better now.


----------



## ForkLess

skropi said:


> ForkLess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Crimson Glory yet again. It got upgraded to a leather pouch, and microfiber will never ever again get attached to any of my bands.
> 
> 
> 
> Ow no what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Microfiber just destroys my finger, or if it doesn't it's slippery on my callous. In any case, I am back to leather and back to shooting effortlessly.
> I have all my microfiber pouches up for trade btw.
Click to expand...

 Yea I only have a few of em laying around, they came with a few Chinese slings I received as gifts. I did the same thing right away, was not sure how it would do compared to leather. Same go's for shoes.


----------



## skarrd

shot these today,till the rain set in,i think i like bands better for shooting 1/4 in steel,less hand slap,tubes seem to work better with heavier ammo 3/8's and 1/2 in,and marbles. made a slightly smaller dark horse to fit the shirt pocket better,shoots just as straight as big brother.


----------



## theTurk

Giving the Chinese style a go for the first time, so far I'm liking it..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

theTurk said:


> Giving the Chinese style a go for the first time, so far I'm liking it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now THAT'S a beauty. Top notch all the way!


----------



## M.J

Shooting this outstanding Osage pfs from trapperdes. Shooting Rufus-style, forks up, draw from the shoulder, push fork towards the target. It's unbelievably accurate once you get the hang of it!


----------



## JTslinger

M.J said:


> 1540237313293-450400619.jpg
> Shooting the Gapper today with my last set of butterfly bands.
> I love the medatative style of FAB. You have to slow down and concentrate and get into the flow state to really have success. I'm not there yet, but the enjoyment is in the journey.


I know someone who could cut you more butta bands any time you want.


----------



## M.J

JTslinger said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1540237313293-450400619.jpg
> Shooting the Gapper today with my last set of butterfly bands.
> I love the medatative style of FAB. You have to slow down and concentrate and get into the flow state to really have success. I'm not there yet, but the enjoyment is in the journey.
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone who could cut you more butta bands any time you want.
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

M.J said:


> Shooting this outstanding Osage pfs from trapperdes. Shooting Rufus-style, forks up, draw from the shoulder, push fork towards the target. It's unbelievably accurate once you get the hang of it!


strangely I am working on a natural almost exactly like yours,just out of the blue a couple hours ago,strange,lol. nice job .


----------



## KawKan

Wow! That is an amazing slingshot!

Funny thing, when I click on the photos they display vertically!



Rayshot said:


> Been shooting this with Usopp .55mm 16 -12 mm taper with a 7 1/4 active, using 5/16 ammo. But changing to a stronger set to shoot 5/16 and 3/8.
> 
> Made this a couple weeks ago (appx)
> 
> Don't know why they got turned sideways as they are up right in my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0338.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0339.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0341.JPG


----------



## skropi

The bands on the axiom finally gave up, at the same time with the pouch ????
So, today these two. The PSTS banded with the precise 0.75 tapered 14/11, with 16cm active for a short draw, and the feihu with pink sumeike, 18/11 with 20.5cm active for a long draw.


----------



## skropi

Nope, just the feihu today. It's the first day to give long draw a full day's practice, so better to give it my full attention. 
Guys, it so much.....FUN!!! Stress free shooting ????


----------



## M.J

It's raining now, but if I get out later it will be with this beauty of a PFS from Noah Ray:


----------



## urbanshooter

Working this out...


----------



## JPD-Madrid

Today we shoot at my secret place. i will see if it is possible to upload a video.


----------



## JPD-Madrid

Only photo is allowed.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Got called out to the quail plant today for an extra shift. Brought along the ergo PFS, killed two fiels mice and a smallish rat with 5/8 glass. No pics as no phones allowed in the pens for obvious sanitary reasons, but these 2040 singles with an active draw pulped up that rats head pretty good. Waiting for my web tech to come do the hookups at my new apt, very excited. Posting from the coffee shop, time to head home, devise a late lunch and collapse.

Been at it since 4:30 LOL. Miss following along with all your posts my friends, will be active as usual again soon! Stay safe all!























Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5

JPD- Madrid, awesome secret spot! What did you shoot?


----------



## Covert5

BC, looking good bro! I'm glad you are fitting in some shooting! Sling on!


----------



## Ordo

Shooting the trusty Scout, TBG 15 cm. active / 22-15mm.

Never had so many hits. A great day. Good bye Feihus, welcome Scout!


----------



## M.J

Shooting my Dark Tower edition Metbro today.
Short single 1842s and 3/8" steel.
Working on my forks-up game. Draw hand starts at shoulder, push forks towards the target, do your best to imagine the line from the pouch, through the bands, and to the target. I don't look at the slingshot at all, it's all done by feel. Rufus Hussey style is how I think of it.
It feels like magic when it works!


----------



## skropi

M.J said:


> 1540676271255-450400619.jpg
> Shooting my Dark Tower edition Metbro today.
> Short single 1842s and 3/8" steel.
> Working on my forks-up game. Draw hand starts at shoulder, push forks towards the target, do your best to imagine the line from the pouch, through the bands, and to the target. I don't look at the slingshot at all, it's all done by feel. Rufus Hussey style is how I think of it.
> It feels like magic when it works!


It's the perfect style to take your mind off everything  
I find that I shoot this style better if I don't hesitate even for half a second, just feel it while drawing and let go.


----------



## skropi

Today it's PSTS day!


----------



## Ibojoe

Looking to break in the Challice today, all dressed up in Sumeike.50’s and a pocketful of .395 lead.


----------



## JPD-Madrid

Today shoot with Tirador Escorial de Madrid.























Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

I think it's time to get more serious about accuracy and this is the setup (or something close to it) that I want to use.
65" full buttafly draw, 3/8" steel, and a slingshot with about a 2.5" outside width and ttf bands. 
I once said that small gap, FAB shooting "is like the finest whisky. It's slingshot shooting distilled to to its purest essence. Powerful, wonderful, addictive, and dangerous if used improperly. "
I stand by that.


----------



## skropi

Just saw that my photo wasn't uploaded. Here you are.


----------



## M.J

Those are some seriously wide fork tips!


----------



## skropi

M.J said:


> Those are some seriously wide fork tips!


Yeah, and the design allows for zero band torque on the wrist!


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Shot mine too, just for a short time We got a little break in weather from the rain before it rolled back in. It's one of my most comfortable shooters.


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> Looking to break in the Challice today, all dressed up in Sumeike.50's and a pocketful of .395 lead.


Beautiful shooter. Is that mother-of-pearl used on the fork tips , Joe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

theTurk said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to break in the Challice today, all dressed up in Sumeike.50's and a pocketful of .395 lead.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shooter. Is that mother-of-pearl used on the fork tips , Joe?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Thanks buddy. It's abolone shell on walnut.


----------



## theTurk

Ibojoe said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to break in the Challice today, all dressed up in Sumeike.50's and a pocketful of .395 lead.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shooter. Is that mother-of-pearl used on the fork tips , Joe?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks buddy. It's abolone shell on walnut.
Click to expand...

Ah okay, thought it was! Looker for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman

I'm shooting what I'll be shooting for the next four months. Black canvas Micarta Kestrel. Single 1745's.


----------



## M.J

Both what I'm shooting and what I'm shooting at 
TTF Gapper shooting at 1.25" leather Concho target sent to me by Renegade.
I had a pretty proper shooting sesh this morning, probably 50-70 shots. I'd get on a streak and hit three or four in a row and then miss a couple then hit a few more in a row. From 35' or so, not 50 yards :lol:


----------



## skropi

M.J said:


> 20181029_113013.jpg
> Both what I'm shooting and what I'm shooting at
> TTF Gapper shooting at 1.25" leather Concho target sent to me by Renegade.
> I had a pretty proper shooting sesh this morning, probably 50-70 shots. I'd get on a streak and hit three or four in a row and then miss a couple then hit a few more in a row. From 35' or so, not 50 yards :lol:


I have one of those targets, it got so many hits, and no sign of wear ????
Thanks Renegade!


----------



## BushpotChef

Spent all day at the farm. Killed two pigeons with my jacketed 1745 loop & 5/8 glass, both chest shots. Nothing special so no photos, gonna start carrying my dedicated 'kill cam' in my bag for just such an occasion. Back in town and having a coffee, life could be worse. 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## hoggy

shot two pp tac hammers today, as part of skropi's mono sling challenge.


----------



## Hulla Baloo

I shot this today and will be shooting it exclusively until February 28, 2019. My first Scout. He's been fork hit, filed on, run over, and painted 3 times. We're very close...

I'm also taking this opportunity to move from 7/16 as my primary ammo, to 5/16. I'll lose 28% of my ball diameter and 64% of the weight. My bands will barely be visible.

Why? I lost interest in hunting with this device; I've always had more fun target shooting and plinking with it anyway, so I no longer need all that trauma-inducing weight. I'm going back to the box for the winter. Should be a lot easier on my neck too.


----------



## Blue Raja

Acquired a Flatband ergo along the way and for many years simply admired it and focused on modifying some Trumark WS1s that I had also acquired along the way. Charles' excellent videos on avoiding fork hits gave me the courage to shoot it. Decided on a nostalgic look (thanks Skropi!) with braided #64 rubber bands and gypsy tabs. Great target set up for me. Still a bit antsy over fork hits, but that encourages me to concentrate and line everything up!


----------



## skarrd

took an idea from Mojave Mo with a champagne cork i found,and now this little bugger shoots 100% better, also shot these two,really like the black bands,not at all like the black thera band I have,really nice flat shooting,good power.have to find out what and where to get some.


----------



## M.J

I went for a walk with these two and some 5/16" (8mm) ammo this morning. We shot cans and bottles and pinecones. It was great! 
Then I came home, ran a few errands and decided to shoot some 10m paper just to see where the tuning really was. The above picture is 30 shots. Yes, they all hit the cardboard. This is the first paper I've shot (besides the 25yd at the ecst, which doesn't really count) in at least two years, so I'm pretty happy with it.
The feihu is very, very good. Almost automatic. The ttf Gapper is more challenging but also more consistent and rewarding. 
It's good to be back!


----------



## raventree78

Used this to bust the pictured wooden bead. At 10 meters 3/8 steel


----------



## SlingNerd

Probably Simple Shot Black Latex. I like it a lot too.



skarrd said:


> took an idea from Mojave Mo with a champagne cork i found,and now this little bugger shoots 100% better, also shot these two,really like the black bands,not at all like the black thera band I have,really nice flat shooting,good power.have to find out what and where to get some.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shot my favorite ring shooter with flat bands today.


----------



## skropi

The PSTS today. I just got 50 shots because its getting dark early and I still haven't got 1-2 led spotlights. 50 shots feels like I didn't shoot at all ????. I will get them spotlights first thing when I get paid, as it's impossible to shoot otherwise now that the day got so small.


----------



## Ordo

Shooting the Lock Fork.









With a new target.


----------



## Ibojoe

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Shot my favorite ring shooter with flat bands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181239~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181246~2.jpg


. man that's a nice ringer!


----------



## hoggy

shot these two today.
View attachment 251788


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ibojoe said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot my favorite ring shooter with flat bands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181239~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181246~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> . man that's a nice ringer!
Click to expand...

s

Thanks Joe! I carved it from a black walnut fork about three years ago. It is starting to show it age. I will probably sand it down and refinish this winter.


----------



## Ibojoe

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot my favorite ring shooter with flat bands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181239~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181246~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> . man that's a nice ringer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> s
> Thanks Joe! I carved it from a black walnut fork about three years ago. It is starting to show it age. I will probably sand it down and refinish this winter.
Click to expand...

It's a beauty and that's the cleanest flatband tube set I've ever seen. I never thought of putting a cuff on them. Nice job.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ibojoe said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot my favorite ring shooter with flat bands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181239~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181246~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> . man that's a nice ringer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> s
> Thanks Joe! I carved it from a black walnut fork about three years ago. It is starting to show it age. I will probably sand it down and refinish this winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a beauty and that's the cleanest flatband tube set I've ever seen. I never thought of putting a cuff on them. Nice job.
Click to expand...

I use the same technique to shoot single tubes on a ringshooter. I save all the broken extra small tubes and use them for flatbands and single tubes. Pictured are a simple shot extra small loop and simple shot small single tube.


----------



## hoggy

still shooting these two. tweaked the pppro clips, seemed to do better.


----------



## Rattler

Ordo said:


> Shooting the Lock Fork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lock4.jpg
> 
> With a new target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suegra.jpg


...how do you know my mother in law 

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> took an idea from Mojave Mo with a champagne cork i found,and now this little bugger shoots 100% better, also shot these two,really like the black bands,not at all like the black thera band I have,really nice flat shooting,good power.have to find out what and where to get some.


Yeah Brother. I found a cork on a walk. Threw in the drawer for the next one!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Shot my favorite ring shooter with flat bands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181239~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181246~2.jpg


Those cocktail sets are just AWESOME looking! Probably the only premade sets id pay money for, those things look like they would really send the sleeping pills! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## M.J

More paper punching with the ttf Gapper and all the buttah. 
Using 3/8" steel because I like it a lot better than 5/16".
20 shots pictured. First 10 were a little loose but I figured some stuff out and put 8 of the next 10 in the sticker.
I bashed the thumb on my draw hand whilst climbing yesterday and have a blood blister and a band aid on it, which doesn't help.


----------



## BushpotChef

M.J said:


> 15410006091291356054496.jpg
> More paper punching with the ttf Gapper and all the buttah.
> Using 3/8" steel because I like it a lot better than 5/16".
> 20 shots pictured. First 10 were a little loose but I figured some stuff out and put 8 of the next 10 in the sticker.
> I bashed the thumb on my draw hand whilst climbing yesterday and have a blood blister and a band aid on it, which doesn't help.


*looooong whistle*

Dang cowboy, seems that gapper is serving up the extra butta while its HOT! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## urbanshooter

M.J said:


> 15410006091291356054496.jpg
> More paper punching with the ttf Gapper and all the buttah.
> Using 3/8" steel because I like it a lot better than 5/16".
> 20 shots pictured. First 10 were a little loose but I figured some stuff out and put 8 of the next 10 in the sticker.
> I bashed the thumb on my draw hand whilst climbing yesterday and have a blood blister and a band aid on it, which doesn't help.


That's the best and most beautiful gapper IMHO.


----------



## M.J

I agree 
The one you made is amazing, though!


----------



## ForkLess

What or at? I will just say Pumpkin's. Happy Halloween guys!!!


----------



## Allst

Shooting this and learning. Damaged thumb in riding accident a few weeks ago so have been gripping pouch with middle and fore fingers. It results in more hand slap but the alternative was the wife's suggestion to stop and get a rocking chair.


----------



## MIsling

Shot my conus today.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

MIsling said:


> Shot my conus today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


:drool:


----------



## Covert5

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Shot my favorite ring shooter with flat bands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181239~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181246~2.jpg


Grandpa G, that's the first time I've seen a cocktail setup like that with both tubes and bands. How do you like it and how does it shoot for you?


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> took an idea from Mojave Mo with a champagne cork i found,and now this little bugger shoots 100% better, also shot these two,really like the black bands,not at all like the black thera band I have,really nice flat shooting,good power.have to find out what and where to get some.


I was thinking of the same thing! I will try that after 4 months though! Dang it! Lol


----------



## skarrd

finished this idea up and shot it today,really fills the hand and shoots Awesome,1/4in,3/8's.and marbles all hit right where you point'em.liking it a lot,no idea what the wood is came from an old bed slat.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Covert5 said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot my favorite ring shooter with flat bands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181239~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181246~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa G, that's the first time I've seen a cocktail setup like that with both tubes and bands. How do you like it and how does it shoot for you?
Click to expand...

I like the tube/band combination because they are easy to make and it enables me to shoot flat bands on my ring shooter with a quick change option. I don't know if the tubes add all that much power but with a little experimenting you could probably get a little more power than flat bands alone.

Here is a video from Charles that shows another way to quickly put flat bands on a ringshooter.
https://slingshotforum.com/topic/33600-attach-flatbands-to-ringshooters-with-no-ties/


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> finished this idea up and shot it today,really fills the hand and shoots Awesome,1/4in,3/8's.and marbles all hit right where you point'em.liking it a lot,no idea what the wood is came from an old bed slat.


She's got all the right curves!


----------



## Covert5

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot my favorite ring shooter with flat bands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181239~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1030181246~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa G, that's the first time I've seen a cocktail setup like that with both tubes and bands. How do you like it and how does it shoot for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the tube/band combination because they are easy to make and it enables me to shoot flat bands on my ring shooter with a quick change option. I don't know if the tubes add all that much power but with a little experimenting you could probably get a little more power than flat bands alone.
> Here is a video from Charles that shows another way to quickly put flat bands on a ringshooter.https://slingshotforum.com/topic/33600-attach-flatbands-to-ringshooters-with-no-ties/
Click to expand...

Grandpa G, I'll have to try that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## M.J

Wishful thinking at this point, but if it stops raining later I'm going to take the stealth bomber and some 1/2" steel and try to write a script for a new kung-fu movie called "Flying tiger, falling squirrel "


----------



## BushpotChef

@Grandpa Grumpy posted his natty with cocktail tube/flats and Ive secretly been at work on a nearly identical rig - as seems to happen to me constantly wmin this hobby LOL I love it. So without futher adieu...

Im shooting full butter w. tapered cocktails:

-1"×1/2"× 7" TBG 
-2.5" loop 2040's 
-Dads handmade leather pouch
-5/8" cat eyes

This is the most powerful setup I've so far assembled, aside from the 1745 psuedos on my starship but thats not really fair.. It HAS to be pushing 270 fps with these marbles and probably just north of 300 with .38 steels. I worked at a paintball field and played tourney ball for 4 years, so I have a pretty good 'ear' for the 300fps range (i.e. the delay typically heard from shot to hit) and its well within that. Wicked accuracy as well. Been shooting with a 1/4 twist as loving it. Havent hunted with them yet, but gonna go after some crows today at the farm as dad says they're everywhere and oddly unafraid of him and the dogs.

Have a nice day fellas, rain or no rain - it's on today.









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

BushpotChef said:


> @Grandpa Grumpy posted his natty with cocktail tube/flats and Ive secretly been at work on a nearly identical rig - as seems to happen to me constantly wmin this hobby LOL I love it. So without futher adieu...
> 
> Im shooting full butter w. tapered cocktails:
> 
> -1"×1/2"× 7" TBG
> -2.5" loop 2040's
> -Dads handmade leather pouch
> -5/8" cat eyes
> 
> This is the most powerful setup I've so far assembled, aside from the 1745 psuedos on my starship but thats not really fair.. It HAS to be pushing 270 fps with these marbles and probably just north of 300 with .38 steels. I worked at a paintball field and played tourney ball for 4 years, so I have a pretty good 'ear' for the 300fps range (i.e. the delay typically heard from shot to hit) and its well within that. Wicked accuracy as well. Been shooting with a 1/4 twist as loving it. Havent hunted with them yet, but gonna go after some crows today at the farm as dad says they're everywhere and oddly unafraid of him and the dogs.
> 
> Have a nice day fellas, rain or no rain - it's on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


You should put some eye bolts on that natural then you could slip those loops through the slots. It would save a lot of time. Never have to tie to thefork again.


----------



## BushpotChef

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Grandpa Grumpy posted his natty with cocktail tube/flats and Ive secretly been at work on a nearly identical rig - as seems to happen to me constantly wmin this hobby LOL I love it. So without futher adieu...
> 
> Im shooting full butter w. tapered cocktails:
> 
> -1"×1/2"× 7" TBG
> -2.5" loop 2040's
> -Dads handmade leather pouch
> -5/8" cat eyes
> 
> This is the most powerful setup I've so far assembled, aside from the 1745 psuedos on my starship but thats not really fair.. It HAS to be pushing 270 fps with these marbles and probably just north of 300 with .38 steels. I worked at a paintball field and played tourney ball for 4 years, so I have a pretty good 'ear' for the 300fps range (i.e. the delay typically heard from shot to hit) and its well within that. Wicked accuracy as well. Been shooting with a 1/4 twist as loving it. Havent hunted with them yet, but gonna go after some crows today at the farm as dad says they're everywhere and oddly unafraid of him and the dogs.
> 
> Have a nice day fellas, rain or no rain - it's on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> You should put some eye bolts on that natural then you could slip those loops through the slots. It would save a lot of time. Never have to tie to thefork again.
Click to expand...

Thanks GG! I probably will at some point just didnt gave any handy and these work perfrct as is for now. I tied the finished set on with tube protectors in a touch over 2 minutes, so no biggie. These are just AWESOME looking IMO. I must admit I was quite pleased with myself when I was finished. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Fiveshooter

BushpotChef said:


> @Grandpa Grumpy posted his natty with cocktail tube/flats and Ive secretly been at work on a nearly identical rig - as seems to happen to me constantly wmin this hobby LOL I love it. So without futher adieu...
> 
> Im shooting full butter w. tapered cocktails:
> 
> -1"×1/2"× 7" TBG
> -2.5" loop 2040's
> -Dads handmade leather pouch
> -5/8" cat eyes
> 
> This is the most powerful setup I've so far assembled, aside from the 1745 psuedos on my starship but thats not really fair.. It HAS to be pushing 270 fps with these marbles and probably just north of 300 with .38 steels. I worked at a paintball field and played tourney ball for 4 years, so I have a pretty good 'ear' for the 300fps range (i.e. the delay typically heard from shot to hit) and its well within that. Wicked accuracy as well. Been shooting with a 1/4 twist as loving it. Havent hunted with them yet, but gonna go after some crows today at the farm as dad says they're everywhere and oddly unafraid of him and the dogs.
> 
> Have a nice day fellas, rain or no rain - it's on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Well, I like it a lot. The crows will probably not


----------



## BushpotChef

Fiveshooter said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Grandpa Grumpy posted his natty with cocktail tube/flats and Ive secretly been at work on a nearly identical rig - as seems to happen to me constantly wmin this hobby LOL I love it. So without futher adieu...
> 
> Im shooting full butter w. tapered cocktails:
> 
> -1"×1/2"× 7" TBG
> -2.5" loop 2040's
> -Dads handmade leather pouch
> -5/8" cat eyes
> 
> This is the most powerful setup I've so far assembled, aside from the 1745 psuedos on my starship but thats not really fair.. It HAS to be pushing 270 fps with these marbles and probably just north of 300 with .38 steels. I worked at a paintball field and played tourney ball for 4 years, so I have a pretty good 'ear' for the 300fps range (i.e. the delay typically heard from shot to hit) and its well within that. Wicked accuracy as well. Been shooting with a 1/4 twist as loving it. Havent hunted with them yet, but gonna go after some crows today at the farm as dad says they're everywhere and oddly unafraid of him and the dogs.
> 
> Have a nice day fellas, rain or no rain - it's on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I like it a lot. The crows will probably not
Click to expand...

Just stopped at the gas station which has wifi now LOL no hits yet two have gone just under the beak, I dont take anything but headers on these boys Ive seen them fly 50 yards after taking a .22 LR at 100 yards. Tough as nails but nothing moves with a smashed in brain pan. Wish me luck I really wamna take one, they are of the lovely navy blue vareity and about 15 inches tall standing straight up. Quite impressive.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 3danman

I wasn't too hot on the Uniphoxx when I first got it but I've really warmed up to it. Added a little hockey tape to the waist and it's a nice little workhorse.

I've also been enjoying the Rambone, that one's lots of fun.

Here's a quick 2-piece on some cans. Not breaking any records, still getting a feel for this one. Hope everyone's having a good week!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/brf5nZNB4RWEbcUu9


----------



## Covert5

3danman said:


> I wasn't too hot on the Uniphoxx when I first got it but I've really warmed up to it. Added a little hockey tape to the waist and it's a nice little workhorse.
> I've also been enjoying the Rambone, that one's lots of fun.
> Here's a quick 2-piece on some cans. Not breaking any records, still getting a feel for this one. Hope everyone's having a good week!https://photos.app.goo.gl/brf5nZNB4RWEbcUu9


3danman, nice shooting!


----------



## 3danman

Covert5 said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't too hot on the Uniphoxx when I first got it but I've really warmed up to it. Added a little hockey tape to the waist and it's a nice little workhorse.
> I've also been enjoying the Rambone, that one's lots of fun.
> Here's a quick 2-piece on some cans. Not breaking any records, still getting a feel for this one. Hope everyone's having a good week!https://photos.app.goo.gl/brf5nZNB4RWEbcUu9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3danman, nice shooting!
Click to expand...

Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Sixty Eight Degrees and Blue Skies. Fall is arriving in the desert!

10 shots with 3/8" little metal balls just now with my Pheisty Phister! It was originally born into this world as a hand gnawed altoidshooter by Skarrd!

Just Shoot It! M.Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

These birds are crafty as usual, but today I have - as they say - 'a cunning plan'. They frequent the tree tops along the railroads at the egde of town. Im going to take a long, slow walk under the canopy looking to catch one unaware from below. This may or may not work but the bonus is theres usually critters in the under brush so Ill be covering two angles. Reaaally would like to pot a fall rabbit, so we'll see how that goes. Bringing the BW natty w/ cocktails and 5/8 marbles again.

Wish me luck shooters. 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skarrd

Mojave Mo said:


> Sixty Eight Degrees and Blue Skies. Fall is arriving in the desert!
> 
> 10 shots with 3/8" little metal balls just now with my Pheisty Phister! It was originally born into this world as a hand gnawed altoidshooter by Skarrd!
> 
> Just Shoot It! M.Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Like what you did there,that pouch is Nice!!!


----------



## Allst

Shot these this morning

And the scorpion this afternoon


----------



## Covert5

Allst said:


> Shot these this morning
> And the scorpion this afternoon


First time I've seen mummified shooters! Lol jk I'm sure those help with the overall grip of the slingshot. Actually, the one on the far left looks super comfy!

Happy sling'n!


----------



## Allst

Covert5 said:


> Allst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot these this morning
> And the scorpion this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've seen mummified shooters! Lol jk I'm sure those help with the overall grip of the slingshot. Actually, the one on the far left looks super comfy!
> 
> Happy sling'n!
Click to expand...

The wraps help to fill the hand
Very comfy


----------



## JTslinger

My first slingshot love, the OG Maxim Champ.


----------



## Covert5

JTslinger said:


> My first slingshot love, the OG Maxim Champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


JT how are those bands attached to you frame? Are those clips?


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Allst said:


> Shot these this morning
> 
> And the scorpion this afternoon


*Is that a custom Colt on the right ... it's beautiful. Elaborate banding method too. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Allst

Alfred E.M. said:


> Allst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot these this morning
> And the scorpion this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> *Is that a custom Colt on the right ... it's beautiful. Elaborate banding method too. * :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Just a cheap gypsy catapult sold on ebay
Shoots nice


----------



## Allst

*Is that a custom Colt on the right ... it's beautiful. Elaborate banding method too.

Its a cheap gypsy catapult sold on ebay
Shoots nice*


----------



## Allst

Is that a custom Colt on the right ... it's beautiful. Elaborate banding method too. [/i][/b] :thumbsup:[/quote]

Its a cheap gypsy catapult I got on ebay and rigged for flat bands


----------



## hoggy

shot these two today. got three shots each in the ring.


----------



## stevekt

Topshot and V-Hammer. First time out for both of these slingshots.


----------



## JTslinger

Covert5 said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first slingshot love, the OG Maxim Champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> JT how are those bands attached to you frame? Are those clips?
Click to expand...

They are binding posts. You'llshootyereyeout uses them all the time on the frames he makes.


----------



## Covert5

JTslinger said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first slingshot love, the OG Maxim Champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> JT how are those bands attached to you frame? Are those clips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are binding posts. You'llshootyereyeout uses them all the time on the frames he makes.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro, I gotta check those out!


----------



## BushpotChef

stevekt said:


> Topshot and V-Hammer. First time out for both of these slingshots.


That v hammer is a boss in every language LOL

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## hoggy

shot these 2 today.


----------



## raventree78

Shot this beauty today


----------



## JTslinger

Covert5 said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first slingshot love, the OG Maxim Champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> JT how are those bands attached to you frame? Are those clips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are binding posts. You'llshootyereyeout uses them all the time on the frames he makes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro, I gotta check those out!
Click to expand...

One of my favorite attachment methods.


----------



## 3danman

It was a Simple Shot kinda day today, with a friend from across the pond.

I hadn't brought out my Axiom in a while. What an awesome slingshot... Comfy, lightweight, and as versatile and anything. I was turned off by the Ocularis system when I first shot with it, but I have since come around.

I also broke a spinner today, which was lame.


----------



## skropi

@3danman
I knew you would like the Axiom Ocularis! It just takes a bit of getting used to!


----------



## 3danman

skropi said:


> @3danman
> I knew you would like the Axiom Ocularis! It just takes a bit of getting used to!


I liked it when I first got it (upon release), but my interest waned into a general "forks too high, ocularis too weird" mindset. I'm glad I banded it up again, it's definitely grown on me.


----------



## skropi

3danman said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> @3danman
> I knew you would like the Axiom Ocularis! It just takes a bit of getting used to!
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it when I first got it (upon release), but my interest waned into a general "forks too high, ocularis too weird" mindset. I'm glad I banded it up again, it's definitely grown on me.
Click to expand...

The forks don't have to be high, it is possible to adjust your grip to make it more comfy, but you are right in that there are other frames designed around extremely low forks.
Oh, here's what I shoot today, surprise surprise! I upped the draw weight a bit today, shooting the precise 0.75.


----------



## The Norseman

How’s the etching coming along?


----------



## skropi

The Norseman said:


> How's the etching coming along?


You've noticed! ???? It worked fine! No chipping if the ball doesn't hit the floor ????


----------



## Ibojoe

JTslinger said:


> My first slingshot love, the OG Maxim Champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice! I haven't seen a Maxim in a long time. An oldie but goodie for sure!


----------



## skarrd

these two today 1/4 in and marbles at the repositioned catchbox 11 yards and the 50 yd Waaaay in the back there


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> these two today 1/4 in and marbles at the repositioned catchbox 11 yards and the 50 yd Waaaay in the back there




Hey bro I'm luv'n the stack! Looks like a blast to shoot!


----------



## Ordo

Trying my home made Cherry Turtle:


----------



## hoggy

these two today.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

That's a nice shooter !! Built for speed!  nice work dude


skarrd said:


> finished this idea up and shot it today,really fills the hand and shoots Awesome,1/4in,3/8's.and marbles all hit right where you point'em.liking it a lot,no idea what the wood is came from an old bed slat.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these two today 1/4 in and marbles at the repositioned catchbox 11 yards and the 50 yd Waaaay in the back there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro I'm luv'n the stack! Looks like a blast to shoot!
Click to expand...



oh yeah BB's to 1/2 in lead,there's somethimg for them all/Thanks!


----------



## skarrd

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> That's a nice shooter !! Built for speed!  nice work dude
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> finished this idea up and shot it today,really fills the hand and shoots Awesome,1/4in,3/8's.and marbles all hit right where you point'em.liking it a lot,no idea what the wood is came from an old bed slat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks,it was fun to make,when you cant go out and shoot,build.lol. and it does shoot well.


----------



## Ibojoe

Back on the axiom champ bandwagon. This one by Mr Brooks.


----------



## M.J

Shooting my forged steel masterpiece from SharpshooterJD with double 3/4-1/2" Simple-Shot black die cut bands and 1/2" steel.


----------



## bigdh2000

M.J said:


> 1541705646977625116560.jpg
> Shooting my forged steel masterpiece from SharpshooterJD with double 3/4-1/2" Simple-Shot black die cut bands and 1/2" steel.


I have got to hook up a trade with that young man. It is such a simple design yet super effective.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

M.J said:


> 1541705646977625116560.jpg
> Shooting my forged steel masterpiece from SharpshooterJD with double 3/4-1/2" Simple-Shot black die cut bands and 1/2" steel.


Call me Mr. Jones. Now I gotta have one.....it looks like I could drop that sucker onto the desert.....no problem.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

I was shooting this stainless steel Chinese OTT clamper style frame today. I'm not sure what it's called but it shoots nice. It has a soft diaper wrap that feels great to hold. Not sure what it looks like underneath the wrap. The bands clamps on this frame are on the target side so there is no concern with bending or breaking.

*Frame*

Length = 4 5/8"

Width = 3 1/8"

Weight = 255 grams with bands

*Bands*

Bands = Precise Yellow

Band cut = 3/4" x 1/2" x 7 1/2"

Draw length = 32"

Draw wt = 8.0 lbs

Ammo = 5/16" steel

Speed = 230 fps


----------



## 3danman

It was an Ocularis day today, taking my first shots with the Jelly Bean and I brought the Axiom along for perspective.

I'm mad at myself for not having tried the JB sooner- it's exactly my kind of frame. Low OTT forks, pinky hole, small over all length. I got my 1-inch spinner from about 50 feet within a few shots. I was initially concerned about the ergos of the JB when I first gripped it, but my worries were dispelled after I sent some steel out of it. The frame feels like an extension of the hand and it points wonderfully. I look forward to shooting it more.


----------



## hoggy

shot these 4 today. shot the cubscout the best.


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Anyone heard from CJW? This appears to be his last post on what he's shooting today. No show since 10/20/18. Has he moved on, health issues, banned from the forum or found a new hobby?



Cjw said:


> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treefork

Re : RenegadeShooter

CJW was

Last Active Today, 11:26 AM


----------



## Eldon 77

hoggy said:


> shot these 4 today. shot the cubscout the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181111_135748.jpg


that is a wicked selection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Eldon 77 said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot these 4 today. shot the cubscout the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181111_135748.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> that is a wicked selection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...









just can't get enough of this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Been shooting the go to slingshot. 20/40 looped tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Been busy on the house getting ready for the holidays. So haven't been posting lately. I still check in though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Been missing you. Glad all is well.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Eldon 77 said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot these 4 today. shot the cubscout the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181111_135748.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> that is a wicked selection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just can't get enough of this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That target looks too cool to smack!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Eldon 77 said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot these 4 today. shot the cubscout the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181111_135748.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> that is a wicked selection
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just can't get enough of this one
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Eldon, which frame is that? It looks interesting. Nice spinners! Happy sling'n!


----------



## Eldon 77

Covert5 said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot these 4 today. shot the cubscout the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181111_135748.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> that is a wicked selection
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just can't get enough of this one
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eldon, which frame is that? It looks interesting. Nice spinners! Happy sling'n!
Click to expand...

it is an r10 frame that samurai built. The spinner is from aliexpress.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

Hedgeapple (Osage Orange) pfs from trapperdes with hunting bands.
Because I was hunting with it


----------



## Mooch - the anglophile

Good Morning;

What am I shooting today? Apparently 3/8" steel, a swamp green Torque, a lime green Hornet, and a hole in the back of my catchbox.

Mooch


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting my baby .. the Cholla cactus live thermal resin LBS ! .. (little big shot) .. it's cold outside .. but my hands keep my baby warm! 









Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting my baby .. the Cholla cactus live thermal resin LBS ! .. (little big shot) .. it's cold outside .. but my hands keep my baby warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Pardon my education but would that not be called a Cholla Cacti....live thermal resin.....etc....? Mo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

@MakoPat PFS set up for the cold
5/8" glass

Yeehaw. 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Flatband

I was up in the attic doing some cleaning when I saw that I had enough room to do a little shooting.

I can only sit down in the attic space. It isn't high enough to stand. Anyway, I bought this bad boy out of mothballs and rigged it up with some TBB and let fly a few.

She's a Galaxy class Starship with an extension of 16"s. With my draw to cheek anchor at 30"s, we're doing a total of 46"s draw.

Now If I really wanted to stretch her ,I could shoot full Butterfly-not today though. This is fast enough for me!


----------



## Eldon 77

Flatband said:


> I was up in the attic doing some cleaning when I saw that I had enough room to do a little shooting.
> I can only sit down in the attic space. It isn't high enough to stand. Anyway, I bought this bad boy out of mothballs and rigged it up with some TBB and let fly a few.
> She's a Galaxy class Starship with an extension of 16"s. With my draw to cheek anchor at 30"s, we're doing a total of 46"s draw.
> Now If I really wanted to stretch her ,I could shoot full Butterfly-not today though. This is fast enough for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02128.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02127.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02129.jpg


that is a real beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Eldon 77 said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was up in the attic doing some cleaning when I saw that I had enough room to do a little shooting.
> I can only sit down in the attic space. It isn't high enough to stand. Anyway, I bought this bad boy out of mothballs and rigged it up with some TBB and let fly a few.
> She's a Galaxy class Starship with an extension of 16"s. With my draw to cheek anchor at 30"s, we're doing a total of 46"s draw.
> Now If I really wanted to stretch her ,I could shoot full Butterfly-not today though. This is fast enough for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02128.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02127.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02129.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> that is a real beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...









Shooting old faithful tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork

Went with a classic today.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Haha now that you mention it .. it's probably called cholla cacti skeleton live resin! Lol grammar police mo!! 


Mojave Mo said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my baby .. the Cholla cactus live thermal resin LBS ! .. (little big shot) .. it's cold outside .. but my hands keep my baby warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my education but would that not be called a Cholla Cacti....live thermal resin.....etc....? Mo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Haha now that you mention it .. it's probably called cholla cacti skeleton live resin! Lol grammar police mo!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my baby .. the Cholla cactus live thermal resin LBS ! .. (little big shot) .. it's cold outside .. but my hands keep my baby warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my education but would that not be called a Cholla Cacti....live thermal resin.....etc....? Mo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ha! I don't have a clue! Up until your first post I thought a Cholla was an East L.A. Gangsta....?!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Taking the Mini OPFS for a walk in the woods. Do come along...

...mind those mushrooms along the path.  LOL









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skarrd

sun came out for a bit so i shot thes two this morning,short tubes are Wicked, even with 5/8's marbles


----------



## raventree78

You guys and your beautiful PFSs, I just can't get much accuracy out of one. No fork or hand hits. just no accuracy. I don't have a problem bare back but maybe I have not found the right pfs yet lol.


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> You guys and your beautiful PFSs, I just can't get much accuracy out of one. No fork or hand hits. just no accuracy. I don't have a problem bare back but maybe I have not found the right pfs yet lol.


not as accurate as regular SS,but it is more challenging and mostly fun,several fork hits and a couple knuckle busters and I have learned to Pay Attention at All times,loland with the tips from online dojo I have been picking up I am actually getting more comforatable and accurate with the PFS's,the OPFS still seems to be my favorite tho.


----------



## BushpotChef

Birch Ply Mongoose 
3/4"-1/2"x 7" Precise Red
3/8" steels 























Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 3danman

Had this out again today, still loving it. TBG felt appropriate in color for the season


----------



## Nicholson

View attachment 252786

Pulled out a natural, banded it up, and having fun!


----------



## BushpotChef

Nicholson said:


> 54916E7C-DF33-45A8-80FD-1E740C34F831.jpeg
> Pulled out a natural, banded it up, and having fun!


I reaallly like that one! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Cjw

Still shooting my go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

Cjw said:


> Still shooting my go to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If it ain't broke don't fix it  got to try one of those some day!


----------



## skarrd

Nicholson said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ 54916E7C-DF33-45A8-80FD-1E740C34F831.jpeg
> Pulled out a natural, banded it up, and having fun!


Very Nice.


----------



## KawKan

Shooting .177 steel full butterfly in the basement. Latex cut 1/4-inch by 12 inches. Old business cards for targets. Getting more than 225 fps. Good, challenging fun!


----------



## Eldon 77

KawKan said:


> BBshoot.JPG
> 
> Shooting .177 steel full butterfly in the basement. Latex cut 1/4-inch by 12 inches. Old business cards for targets. Getting more than 225 fps. Good, challenging fun!










Didnt understand this frame for long time until I watched one of tree forks videos. Don't let the forks rock back in your hand good fitted lanyard and focus. I hit that golf ball 28 times in a row a 38 feet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

Eldon 77 said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBshoot.JPG
> 
> Shooting .177 steel full butterfly in the basement. Latex cut 1/4-inch by 12 inches. Old business cards for targets. Getting more than 225 fps. Good, challenging fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt understand this frame for long time until I watched one of tree forks videos. Don't let the forks rock back in your hand good fitted lanyard and focus. I hit that golf ball 28 times in a row a 38 feet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

28 times in a row???? That's perfect shooting mate!


----------



## treefork

That is outstanding shooting .


----------



## KawKan

@Eldon 77, I'm not sure I could hit that golf ball 28 times in a row with a 9 iron!

Nice shooting, bud!


----------



## Eldon 77

treefork said:


> That is outstanding shooting .


that means a lot coming from you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Just received my Timber Wolf Gray A+ PS-1. Shooting it for the first time today.


----------



## MIsling

Shot this little guy tonight. I was down in the basement, shooting from around 21 feet. I probably won't do much more outdoor shooting until spring!









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

I hooked up a golf ball spinner in my catch box also. I got a whopping 3 consecutive hits!


----------



## Ibojoe

stevekt said:


> Just received my Timber Wolf Gray A+ PS-1. Shooting it for the first time today.


 that's a beauty there!


----------



## M.J

Changing it up a little today. Shooting my favorite homemade, "Little Cup o'Cherry", with 3/8 steel and the bands that came on the feihu.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

That looks sweet. I know there's thousands of different styles and variations, but I think a simple wood frame is always my favorite look.


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

This sling has some miles on it. China to Scotland and to the Mojave Desert. I believe it is a Dankung (oraclone?). I had a flat Dankung for a little while that I traded because I could not figure it out. That one didn't have the little retainer bumps on the loop, those bumps are a positive difference for me.

This one is curved to my hand. It has a nice handlebar tape wrap underneath, but I needed a little more phat in the grip, so I wrapped some more.
This is a blast to shoot. I think because it is metal. My ear and hand is really feeling the difference between plastic and 'not plastic' slingtools.

This is a surprise favorite today!

















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

@Mojave Mo, I think Dankung calls this frame the Antelope. I love shooting it, too, although Dankung's wrap is plenty for me. Your extra wrap looks great, but I worry about losing a camo sling!


----------



## Rayshot

Technically I shot it yesterday and intended to post then to. So here is yesterdays shooter.

It is one I made custom for Dan A., to his basic specs. I put even more than the usual attention to every mm of the shooter and especially the palm swell fit, feel and symmetry that I just had to shoot this one before it got sent out. Now, I want one like it.

The last two pics show the wood best. The middle core is a green g-10 then woven carbon fiber and African Blackwood palm swell

Oh yeah, it is an oversized Axiom Champ which would make it a fraternal twin to the Axiom.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Rayshot said:


> Technically I shot it yesterday and intended to post then to. So here is yesterdays shooter.
> 
> It is one I made custom for Dan A., to his basic specs. I put even more than the usual attention to every mm of the shooter and especially the palm swell fit, feel and symmetry that I just had to shoot this one before it got sent out. Now, I want one like it.
> 
> The last two pics show the wood best. The middle core is a green g-10 then woven carbon fiber and African Blackwood palm swell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0461.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0465.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0473.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0479.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0482.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0481.jpg


Daaaang. That is so slick!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

@Rayshot: That is a stunning slingshot. Dan is going to be so pleased, I'm sure!


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## MOJAVE MO

Bootsmann said:


> 20181118_213911.jpg


Hey Boots!!! Is that blue color in the grain, or a technique!?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann

It's more a faded black.


----------



## Blue Raja

stevekt said:


> Just received my Timber Wolf Gray A+ PS-1. Shooting it for the first time today.


Despite rumors to the contrary, Perry is back in the shop and ready for orders. Everyone should own at least 1 A+ Slingshot.


----------



## M.J

I took this super sweet pickle from Noah Ray out to the woods with me today. Phatty PFSs aren't usually my thing, but this one is perfect for point-and-shooting with all of the buttah. I took five or six shots and hit every one of them, from stumps at some distance to twigs and walnuts at 25-30'.


----------



## skarrd

finished and shot this mini semi *nibbler*,oak natural PFS mouse shooter with 5/8's by 8in active[?] TBG's and 3/8's steelys,then the temp dropped again,shoots pretty good tho


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> finished and shot this mini semi *nibbler*,oak natural PFS mouse shooter with 5/8's by 8in active[?] TBG's and 3/8's steelys,then the temp dropped again,shoots pretty good tho


Winner!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

shot my two pp tac hammers.


----------



## raventree78

Took this beauty out to bash some targets


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Took this beauty out to bash some targets


That is a Beauty,simple clean lines,Awesome.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I was prepared to shoot anything in this bag! And my ammo is at home on the bench!? I'm not joking, 15 miles or so away. I swore I had at least 50-9.5mm stashed in the car as well? But this is my favorite spot to come out an cacti-shoot. I was bringing a portable catchbox for awhile but The Man didn't appreciate that effort, so now the terrain is my target. This day is perfect as you can see. I feel good and thankful, and will be able to laugh at myself after a little reflection!

Happy Thanksgiving from the Mojave!





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

I actually cycled through a bunch of shooters today before settling on these fraternal twins. I didn't realize it before but if you set the Dankung on top of the natural the silhouettes line up almost perfect. 
I was struggling quite a bit today until I started shooting these two. Then I was finally able to start reliably hitting a bottlecap on my 20' indoor range.
I'd like to settle down with one or two frames and really practice with an eye towards improving consistent accuracy. If today is any indication it might be these two. We'll see. I think it would actually take putting the rest of my slingshots in storage.


----------



## M.J

That looks like an outstanding spot for some plinking, Moseph!
It can be hard to get away from some sort of human-generated noise here, I'd love to have an empty quiet spot like that.


----------



## hoggy

just the one today. pp hdpe ranger target tac sorry skropi, but the shingles shot i got yesterday is kicking my buttocks. also, this a new acquisition.


----------



## Ibojoe

Bootsmann said:


> 20181118_213911.jpg





Bootsmann said:


> 20181118_213911.jpg


wow! That's some grain pattern Boots. I like that one.


----------



## Eldon 77

Ibojoe said:


> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181118_213911.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181118_213911.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow! That's some grain pattern Boots. I like that one.
Click to expand...

that is a sweet shooting frame isn't it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Mojave Mo said:


> I was prepared to shoot anything in this bag! And my ammo is at home on the bench!? I'm not joking, 15 miles or so away. I swore I had at least 50-9.5mm stashed in the car as well? But this is my favorite spot to come out an cacti-shoot. I was bringing a portable catchbox for awhile but The Man didn't appreciate that effort, so now the terrain is my target. This day is perfect as you can see. I feel good and thankful, and will be able to laugh at myself after a little reflection!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving from the Mojave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


that id an awesome place,Mo,you a lucky man,i really miss the desert around Phoenix and Yuma AZ.,Thanks fort the pictures and a Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!


----------



## skarrd

found these two,while searching for something entirely different,in one of my *tool* drawers,made them about 2 years ago from an Gopher slingshots template,and then got caught up in a PP frame from Mr Hayes,and havent shot them in a lonnng while tomoroh if the sun comes out will be shooting them both,black one is 1in birch plywood with truck bed liner sprayed on it,the other is an almost 1 in peice of red oak that came from a church we were working on ten years ago


----------



## Bootsmann

Ibojoe said:


> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181118_213911.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181118_213911.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow! That's some grain pattern Boots. I like that one.
Click to expand...




Eldon 77 said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181118_213911.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181118_213911.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow! That's some grain pattern Boots. I like that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is a sweet shooting frame isn't it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks guys...i have a bunch of those little shooters


----------



## skropi

Mojave Mo said:


> I was prepared to shoot anything in this bag! And my ammo is at home on the bench!? I'm not joking, 15 miles or so away. I swore I had at least 50-9.5mm stashed in the car as well? But this is my favorite spot to come out an cacti-shoot. I was bringing a portable catchbox for awhile but The Man didn't appreciate that effort, so now the terrain is my target. This day is perfect as you can see. I feel good and thankful, and will be able to laugh at myself after a little reflection!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving from the Mojave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Heeeey, did you have that ammo I'm the car??? ????
And now we've seen the face behind the alias ????
I like deserts, they are a lot like Greece during summer lol! Any vacant jobs there for me to move? ????


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Looks pretty darn nice bro!!! .. first time I have seen you also .. good to see how everyone looks .. kinda weird until you can put a face to a name!! .. gonna have to meet up and do some cacti shooting! .. if I can hit anything  cheers dude!


Mojave Mo said:


> I was prepared to shoot anything in this bag! And my ammo is at home on the bench!? I'm not joking, 15 miles or so away. I swore I had at least 50-9.5mm stashed in the car as well? But this is my favorite spot to come out an cacti-shoot. I was bringing a portable catchbox for awhile but The Man didn't appreciate that effort, so now the terrain is my target. This day is perfect as you can see. I feel good and thankful, and will be able to laugh at myself after a little reflection!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving from the Mojave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Mojave Mo said:


> I was prepared to shoot anything in this bag! And my ammo is at home on the bench!? I'm not joking, 15 miles or so away. I swore I had at least 50-9.5mm stashed in the car as well? But this is my favorite spot to come out an cacti-shoot. I was bringing a portable catchbox for awhile but The Man didn't appreciate that effort, so now the terrain is my target. This day is perfect as you can see. I feel good and thankful, and will be able to laugh at myself after a little reflection!
> Happy Thanksgiving from the Mojave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wow Mo that place is awesome! Perfect place to achieve your Zen, dry shooting lol! What did The Man say to you back when you had a catch box?


----------



## Ibojoe

Bootsmann said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181118_213911.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181118_213911.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow! That's some grain pattern Boots. I like that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181118_213911.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181118_213911.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow! That's some grain pattern Boots. I like that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is a sweet shooting frame isn't it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys...i have a bunch of those little shooters
Click to expand...

 they just remind me of an old chestnut fence post. If i shot a pickle.... Id be chasing one of those.


----------



## Bootsmann

Haha, thanks man!


----------



## Ibojoe

Had a go with my dog wood chalice made by The Treeman. I call it Johnny Cash. One of my best favorites.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

That is awesome !!! .. I need to get me a treeman frame sometime!


Ibojoe said:


> Had a go with my dog wood chalice made by The Treeman. I call it Johnny Cash. One of my best favorites.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> That is awesome !!! .. I need to get me a treeman frame sometime!
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a go with my dog wood chalice made by The Treeman. I call it Johnny Cash. One of my best favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 yes you should. He fumed this one with amonia some how. Pictures don't do it justice. He's just gettn back to building after his move. He really comes up with some stuff. Im proud to own a bunch of em.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was prepared to shoot anything in this bag! And my ammo is at home on the bench!? I'm not joking, 15 miles or so away. I swore I had at least 50-9.5mm stashed in the car as well? But this is my favorite spot to come out an cacti-shoot. I was bringing a portable catchbox for awhile but The Man didn't appreciate that effort, so now the terrain is my target. This day is perfect as you can see. I feel good and thankful, and will be able to laugh at myself after a little reflection!
> Happy Thanksgiving from the Mojave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Mo that place is awesome! Perfect place to achieve your Zen, dry shooting lol! What did The Man say to you back when you had a catch box?
Click to expand...

He said alot. I talked my way out of four violations. If he saw the pistol in my truck I'd be getting out of county right about now!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RenegadeShooter

*THERE IT IS....... MISSED SEEING THOSE BEAUTIFUL SPS FRAMES. I'VE GOT TWO MORE ON THE WAY FROM FORUM TRADES.*


----------



## Nicholson

That SPS is a stunner!


----------



## Nicholson

I'm still gathering an opinion on the precise bands with different slingshots, I've gone through 4 bands of it so far. The affordability is a good selling point though, and it gives me a good reason to pull out my well liked Bunny Buster slingshot.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Well I have posted this before some time back, but you know that they say history repeats its self! This is my favorite go to frame today and everyday that I shoot since 2002. I have changed handles on it one time and gave it a new name a couple of years ago. It is my own Raven Star!


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Had a go with my dog wood chalice made by The Treeman. I call it Johnny Cash. One of my best favorites.


Ohhhhhh man that is sweet! :O


----------



## BushpotChef

M.J said:


> 15426534504111955929136.jpg
> I took this super sweet pickle from Noah Ray out to the woods with me today. Phatty PFSs aren't usually my thing, but this one is perfect for point-and-shooting with all of the buttah. I took five or six shots and hit every one of them, from stumps at some distance to twigs and walnuts at 25-30'.


Nothing better for light edc than a fine pickle and a Leatherman. I never leave home without em!


----------



## hoggy

shot this one today. 11 out of 20 shots hit. one of my fav frames, even though it wasn't at first.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot these tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M.J

I've been doing some reading about Taoist philosophy and one of the concepts that really struck a chord was that of "P'u", which is a Chinese word that roughly means "the uncarved block" or uncarved wood. The idea is to allow things to be what they are and appreciate them, not be mad that they're not something else.
Anyway. 
To me that said "bark-on natural "! So as I'm out and about I've been keeping my eyes open for a fork that says "I'm a slingshot " without needing to be modified. 
I've been on this hunt for a couple weeks and finally found one yesterday. 














It's buckthorn that I found in a brush pile. That's significant to me because my old house had a buckthorn hedge next to it and I've made more nats out of this wood than any other. It was the curve that really stood out, though. When held with an almost straight wrist and a thumb brace it absolutely floats in the hand. Rock solid stable with nothing more than the force required to keep the pinky finger in contact with the handle. 
I carved the tips just enough that they wouldn't abrade the bands and took off any knots or thorns that made it uncomfortable to hold, other than that it's how I found it.
It shoots beautifully! I was hitting bottlecaps very reliably with it yesterday and this morning.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'd shoot her for sure. Then a light lunch of wine and cheese and off to more shooting. After a little rubdown I'd introduce her to my Wife and Kids and begin the conversation of adding a room in the house for her. 
On a more personal note, is it a walnut scale that she wears? Actually, don't tell me. I am not sure I am worthy of knowing.
Sir if the day ever comes when she yearns of a life in the Mojave, please know she would live out her days in a life of respect and reverence! I promise that I would only feed her the finest virgin steel balls mined from a secret site deep in the Nevada desert. If she desires to keep her original tubes and pouch and only be handled on special occasions. Then what could I do? 
Wow. Thanks for sharing! May your day be filled with joy!!
Mojave Mo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

Pocket Predator HTS w/ wrist sling, braided #64 rubber bands, and gypsy tabs attached w/ flip clips that I received in a swap w/ Renegade Shooter.

3/8s steel shot, acid etched with yellow mustard and then sprayed w/ Rustoleum rubber truck undercoating.

And - a nascent Eye of Agamotto.


----------



## hoggy

shot these 4 today. first time shooting clay.


----------



## Eldon 77

.30 latex 5/8 wide simple shot kangaroo B.B. pouch 5/16 steel. This thing is a blast!! Haven't shot anything else in 8 days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

I shot my Meatbro this evening. I was shooting 5/16 steel with 1/2" tbblk straight cuts. They aren't moving crazy fast, but the draw is easy and the speed is more than enough for the 21' distance I was shooting at.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## M.J

Bootsmann said:


> 2018112619243600.jpg


Yes, please! 
That's a stunner :thumbsup:


----------



## M.J

Cycled through a few shooters again today but didn't really start hitting until I picked this one up. I had a pretty solid session after that.
I tried my hand at a little calligraphy on the bottom, oriented in the direction that I hold the slingshot. The characters are traditional Chinese for "uncarved wood".


----------



## MOJAVE MO

M.J said:


> 1543259312893-1077146538.jpg
> Cycled through a few shooters again today but didn't really start hitting until I picked this one up. I had a pretty solid session after that.
> I tried my hand at a little calligraphy on the bottom, oriented in the direction that I hold the slingshot. The characters are traditional Chinese for "uncarved wood".


That is so nice to look at.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

MIsling said:


> I shot my Meatbro this evening. I was shooting 5/16 steel with 1/2" tbblk straight cuts. They aren't moving crazy fast, but the draw is easy and the speed is more than enough for the 21' distance I was shooting at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


 That's a beauty!!


----------



## M.J

Shooting my Noah Ray pfs with some short tubes, maybe Simple-Shot medium. 
Practicing forks-up, point and shoot style at short distance.


----------



## MIsling

Ibojoe said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shot my Meatbro this evening. I was shooting 5/16 steel with 1/2" tbblk straight cuts. They aren't moving crazy fast, but the draw is easy and the speed is more than enough for the 21' distance I was shooting at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beauty!!
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I've got two slings on deck. The metal camobug is strung with 2040's from SS. The Mistrel by H.E. Norseman a single 2040 for the 1/4" steel that is in the Kangaroo GnutSac Pouch. The puck is full of 3/8", and I've got another 20 or so stashed in the car....again!

Peace!
Mojave Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

M.J said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ 1543331961697922068413.jpg
> Shooting my Noah Ray pfs with some short tubes, maybe Simple-Shot medium.
> Practicing forks-up, point and shoot style at short distance.


really like that *chubby* little PFS,good looking piece.


----------



## bigdh2000

M.J said:


> 1543331961697922068413.jpg
> Shooting my Noah Ray pfs with some short tubes, maybe Simple-Shot medium.
> Practicing forks-up, point and shoot style at short distance.


Man, you have an actual Noah Ray. Sweet.


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting this recently acquired little Chinese peghead. It's a lot smaller than it looks. Something I can pocket comfortably. I bought this because I was intrigued by it's sloped pegheads and while I do enjoy the sloped tips, I find it just a little small and hard to find a good secure grip on. The added shrink grip helps. For its price, this is a very well made shooter with a fit and finish I can't fault.


----------



## Ibojoe

It looks very comfortable. Nice size also


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## BushpotChef

Bootsmann said:


> 2018112819112200.jpg


Atta boy, get some. (Y)


----------



## BushpotChef

Im using my PC now to post can anyone tell me which button lets me upload directly?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I'm gonna shoot these two in a few minutes. I just found this place by accident......a blocked off road behind a power substation with the appropriate debris laying around. 
If you zoom in you can see both a yellow and a blue plastic ball stuck on a cactus. Beyond that and above left out if the photo is the Sun. I indicated this in the event you are uncertain.
You know those slings don't you. I'm not sponsored so I cannot publicly tell you what they are. I will tell you that this Forum made these happen via skarrd and the ukeprelude!

Peace!
M.Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Wow. I think I sent 40+ 3/8" steel rounds downrange just aiming for the yeller one before I hit it. I switched slings about every 8 shots before the hit on the Uniphoxx. I hit it again and then floundered out around 55 rounds or so. 
I have not shot ttf in awhile, and it was my first go with the Wasp, and the Sun was in my eyes, and I was in an unfamiliar area, and the day is just beautiful and I have a place to hunt steel balls in the future!

Just SlingIt!

MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Nice looking Orange Pocket Predator Scorpion


----------



## Cjw

Believe the orange one is a PP Boy Scout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M.J

Shooting my custom from Lewis Pride today with some fresh 1632 loops.
It shoots beautifully and feels almost automatic after shooting pfs the last couple days.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I shot this Wasp. And I get it. Except the name, I only see one?
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Nice wasp camo desert color that blends in and the Rangers won't hone in on it.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

RenegadeShooter said:


> Nice wasp camo desert color that blends in and the Rangers won't hone in on it.


I gave that Wasp an uneven ******* tape job and it felt horrible in my hand. I threw caution to the wind and decided to shoot it like the designer thought I'd shoot it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

pulled this one out of the closet today to post pics on another subject and ended up shooting it today,had forgotten how short the bands where,obliterated a can with 6 shots 3/8's stell,Now i remember.....


----------



## Brook

Selected for the week..shot them all yesterday..3/8 lead..8mm steel..marbles..loved every minute ????


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Mr Brooks said:


> Selected for the week..shot them all yesterday..3/8 lead..8mm steel..marbles..loved every minute


Whoa! That's quite the collection Mr. Brooks! So many frames and so little time...


----------



## Ordo

A nice and eclectic collection Mr. Brooks. Today I did 100 shots with this R10 modified slingshot that I sold, just to try the security of bands, pouch, etc.

I'm not really a TTF shooter but this one is pretty ergonomic and beauty.


----------



## Kalevala

Greetings to Germany !









Two hours with this Bigback today


----------



## Brook

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selected for the week..shot them all yesterday..3/8 lead..8mm steel..marbles..loved every minute
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! That's quite the collection Mr. Brooks! So many frames and so little time...
Click to expand...

Yeh it is problem and this is the short list????


----------



## Brook

Ordo said:


> A nice and eclectic collection Mr. Brooks. Today I did 100 shots with this R10 modified slingshot that I sold, just to try the security of bands, pouch, etc.
> I'm not really a TTF shooter but this one is pretty ergonomic and beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R103.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R105.JPG


Cheers buddy..very nice r10 you have or had


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Wow bro .. I love it!!! .. I see one of my babies in there .. and also a badass LBS that you built .. you did a perfect job dude!!!! All very nice slingshots. . Tons of fun


Mr Brooks said:


> Selected for the week..shot them all yesterday..3/8 lead..8mm steel..marbles..loved every minute


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

Hey thanks man..the lbs always has a place in team..flats for aiming..tubes for rapid fire


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Oh ya !! I am glad for that ! .. and you got it!


Mr Brooks said:


> Hey thanks man..the lbs always has a place in team..flats for aiming..tubes for rapid fire


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Mr Brooks said:


> Selected for the week..shot them all yesterday..3/8 lead..8mm steel..marbles..loved every minute


 No time to be picky Brook, just shoot em all! That's a great looking bunch! Two lbs's? Man you are livin large!


----------



## Cjw

Been shooting my go to yesterday and today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoggy

shot these 4 today. a pocket predator day. shot best with the orange tac hammer. rain finally stopped, but the wind was a bear.


----------



## Eldon 77

pocket predator day here as well. Taking a brief brake from my mono sling frame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedneckSlinger

This is for today.


----------



## RedneckSlinger

My Dankung with temporary rubber bands.


----------



## hoggy

shot these two today. learned two things from folks on the forum that i'm implementing. 1) from mr. bill hays, the finger first joint pouch anchor making for three points of contact. 2) from mr. randroid, turning my lead foot 45* towards the target, or in my case using a neutral bow stance. the black one second target on the right is when i started using the neutral bow stance. seems like i started hitting more in the middle then. thanks guys.


----------



## Covert5

Made my snail happy today!


----------



## hoggy

just two today. ninja clone (like bushpot chef) and cloaking device scout .


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I am gonna sling some 1/4" steel through my H.E. Norseman Mistrel at some terrain targets up this wash on this nasty winter day. I'm not sure how long I can shoot at this temperature....at least the wind is nill.

Just Sling It!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> just two today. ninja clone (like bushpot chef) and cloaking device scout .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181204_144858.jpg


That's good! I think SS should put out a CamoScout!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Mojave Mo said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just two today. ninja clone (like bushpot chef) and cloaking device scout .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181204_144858.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That's good! I think SS should put out a CamoScout!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

cool, me too.


----------



## hoggy

just these two today. a GTO harpy and SS Freedom Flipper


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Yup u guessed it!! LBS!!









Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Day 19 straight with this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting a Peeler-Pult. Made this for my 4 year old neice but it shoots too well to be safe for a kid... She'll have to wait till she is older or her mother will kill me for handing her something she can take out an eye with! Anyway, it shoots very well. I keep this in my kitchen drawer handy and ready for unwelcome critters.


----------



## Covert5

Killed some cans today!

Left: Happy Snail 
Bands: wrapped w/ Looped 1632s

Right: MojaveMo's PTG (point to target grip)
Bands: Cocktail band tubes

Mo! It shoots awesome! Thanks bro!


----------



## Ibojoe

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Yup u guessed it!! LBS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


That's a real beauty there Joey! The cedar really sets it apart from the rest.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Thank you my friend !! .. I also love the cedar look and feel!! 


Ibojoe said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup u guessed it!! LBS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's a real beauty there Joey! The cedar really sets it apart from the rest.
Click to expand...

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Killed some cans today!
> 
> Left: Happy Snail
> Bands: wrapped w/ Looped 1632s
> 
> Right: MojaveMo's PTG (point to target grip)
> Bands: Cocktail band tubes
> 
> Mo! It shoots awesome! Thanks bro!


Sweet!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Cjw

Shooting a couple of Roger Henries Rotating head slingshots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Wow those look amazing!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shot very briefly today,VERY briefly as it is 46 degrees and no real sunshine,about 20 rounds of 3/8 steel through each and a dozen hexnuts thru the *Ogre*


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> shot very briefly today,VERY briefly as it is 46 degrees and no real sunshine,about 20 rounds of 3/8 steel through each and a dozen hexnuts thru the *Ogre*


Hex Nuts??? Do they wizz in the air???

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Had a blast with these guys today. Both are gifts. The axiom from Port Boy, and the curvy chalice from Slingnerd.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Very very nice treeman!! .. and great work from the badass builders!! 


treeman said:


> Had a blast with these guys today. Both are gifts. The axiom from Port Boy, and the curvy chalice from Slingnerd.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

You said it Joey! I’m having a hard time putting them down.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

The bumblebee for day 22 in a row and the R 10 for about an hour this afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

I wasn't sure how wide bands and a large pouch would do on a Feihu frame but it seems to work fine. This is a fun set up.


----------



## Tree Man

My backflip from lbojoe. I’ve had it for years and it’s still one of my favs. This is my first attempt at full alby. I think the safest place to stand is in FRONT of the target! Oh well, I’ll keep at it. ????


----------



## Grandpa Pete

My Dan Hood custom.


----------



## MIsling

$4 fiehu









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Pete

And......he is picture.

GP


----------



## skarrd

Mojave Mo said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot very briefly today,VERY briefly as it is 46 degrees and no real sunshine,about 20 rounds of 3/8 steel through each and a dozen hexnuts thru the *Ogre*
> 
> 
> 
> Hex Nuts??? Do they wizz in the air???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

that they do and make a splash when they hit the squirell


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Grandpa Pete said:


> And......he is picture.
> GP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0852.JPG


Wow. That is something!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

treeman said:


> My backflip from lbojoe. I've had it for years and it's still one of my favs. This is my first attempt at full alby. I think the safest place to stand is in FRONT of the target! Oh well, I'll keep at it. ????


That backflip is one sharp slingshot


----------



## urbanshooter

Back on the Snap Jaw Turtle...


----------



## bigdh2000

Mojave Mo said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> And......he is picture.
> GP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0852.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That is something!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No thumb required on the shooting hand. Lot of thinking went into that one. Grandpa Pete has a bad thumb on his one hand and could not hold a normal slingshot for more than a few shots. Once the plywood one was correctly adjusted, a phenolic one was created. Nothing better than watching someone be able to continue the hobby they thought they might have to drop.


----------



## bigdh2000

Grandpa Pete said:


> And......he is picture.
> 
> GP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0852.JPG


Is she still serving you well? That is probably the craziest slingshot I have ever built.


----------



## Northerner

I spent some time shooting 2 Chinese frames this morning. One is an unnamed fork-clamp frame and the other a Pixiu. My draw length is 32".

*Pixiu* --- 1636 tubes --- 7 1/4" with 3 5/8" taper --- 5/16" steel at 234 fps

*Fork Clamp* --- 0.55mm Precise --- 7 1/2" x 3/4" x 1/2" --- 5/16" steel at 228 fps


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## skarrd

urbanshooter said:


> Back on the Snap Jaw Turtle...


WoW! that is a nice one!


----------



## skarrd

The Sun came out today so i took advantage of it. Started out with the *dogbone* 3/4 butterfly,and the bark on PFS,then moved on to the *chubby Ogre* for another 30 r0unds,all 3/8 steel.feelin Much better now.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting my cholla thermal infused resin LBS baby! ! 









Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

I think that one is my favorite. It’s just a beauty.


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Michael71

This one was today's choice..


----------



## Tree Man

Shooting pea gravel with my newest addition from the devils son in law set up with green sumieke from lbojoe. Thanks fellas!


----------



## Nicholson

opfs with flatbands, 3/8" steel ballbearing


----------



## Uath

I've only had this TTF Pigeon Popper for a couple of weeks. It's become my favorite metal frame. It's cast aluminum from Pro-Shot, 12.5 Cm overall, with a generous 65 mm shooting window. I love it beyond measure. I'm drawn to asymmetrical frames with upturned handles.

I have a 30" draw (77 Cm) and am shooting 9.5 mm steel balls. I've kept the bands they came with, cut down to my usual 15 Cm. They look to be tapered about 3/4" to 1/2" Theraband gold. I haven't checked. When it's time to reband, I think I'll go with 1" to 3/4" to start. I might copy Gamekeeper John's dimensions. I've been meaning to do that. What they are escapes me at the moment. I'll look it up.

I've ordered some GZK .8 bands at the suggestion of a Catapult Carnage video. They haven't come yet.

i've taken to hanging a soda can from my trap lately. It's pretty big, but I love the way they pop. So far with the Pigeon Popper, my record is six cans in-a-row from 20 meters. I've got smaller targets, but I've only shot cans (and walking in the woods stuff) with the Popper so far.


----------



## Michael71

This one today..


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Thank you my friend !! 


Ibojoe said:


> I think that one is my favorite. It's just a beauty.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork




----------



## 3danman

Uath said:


> I've only had this TTF Pigeon Popper for a couple of weeks. It's become my favorite metal frame. It's cast aluminum from Pro-Shot, 12.5 Cm overall, with a generous 65 mm shooting window. I love it beyond measure. I'm drawn to asymmetrical frames with upturned handles.
> I have a 30" draw (77 Cm) and am shooting 9.5 mm steel balls. I've kept the bands they came with, cut down to my usual 15 Cm. They look to be tapered about 3/4" to 1/2" Theraband gold. I haven't checked. When it's time to reband, I think I'll go with 1" to 3/4" to start. I might copy Gamekeeper John's dimensions. I've been meaning to do that. What they are escapes me at the moment. I'll look it up.
> I've ordered some GZK .8 bands at the suggestion of a Catapult Carnage video. They haven't come yet.
> 
> i've taken to hanging a soda can from my trap lately. It's pretty big, but I love the way they pop. So far with the Pigeon Popper, my record is six cans in-a-row from 20 meters. I've got smaller targets, but I've only shot cans (and walking in the woods stuff) with the Popper so far.


I really want to try an OTT Popper, I love the lines on them.


----------



## Tree Man

My new Oak natty from Devils son in law. Loving this Thera black with light ammo.


----------



## Ibojoe

treeman said:


> My new Oak natty from Devils son in law. Loving this Thera black with light ammo.


Classy nattie!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I have these two in my bag right now. I got in about 9 shots with the Dankung into a roadside bottle. In my location today I'll start with the Dakung and finish with the H.E. Evans Mistrel. All with 2040's, which is too much to handle for me in the cooler weather. 
Methinks I am gonna add some gypsy tabs to the Mistrel, and try out the package of ready-2-tubes that Ukprelude launch across the pond!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Mojave Mo said:


> I have these two in my bag right now. I got in about 9 shots with the Dankung into a roadside bottle. In my location today I'll start with the Dakung and finish with the H.E. Evans Mistrel. All with 2040's, which is too much to handle for me in the cooler weather.
> Methinks I am gonna add some gypsy tabs to the Mistrel, and try out the package of ready-2-tubes that Ukprelude launch across the pond!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


ive got an HDPE Gopher Mistrel from Daniel Little and I love it,only shoot flats with it though,that H.E.Evans is nicely textured.


----------



## Tree Man

This little guy with 3/8 straight cut precise orange.


----------



## Thwap

Made this yesterday, already posted in homemade forum, but wanted to update. I changed screws and shape a little. I wanted to test with a heavier band as well. This is 1.45-1.15 tbg, 13.5 active, drawn 64 ish in. SS Roo pouch. Im very happy with how this little guy handles heavy rubber. Im pointing forward a few degrees, which makes the....in pistols its the bore centerline.....height next to nothing. I could pull 100#.
Cats eyes. 40 yds. Soup can. ????


----------



## Ibojoe

Michael71 said:


> This one today..


Wow Michael that's a beauty right there. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Cjw

Shooting my newest SPS.Black Micarta with Black G10 spacers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

Shot these on the 14th and forgot to post. I was trying out different band / tube setups at a cool (52) temperature. I was surprised at how well they all performed. The speed was not as high as on a hot day but it was certainly enough for target work


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## ShootnCoastie

Got a break in the weather, a little bit of a warm spell today (if 40° is warm for you). Heading out to the trails for a morning hike, bringing this with me.


----------



## romanljc

My own


----------



## romanljc

romanljc said:


> Deleted


----------



## romanljc

romanljc said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> My own design
Click to expand...


----------



## stevekt

Shot my Pocket Predator Ranger today.


----------



## skarrd

Had about an hour of freetime before work today shot these Ogre w/clothes on and the *experiment* marbles for Ogre,1/4 in and 3/8s for exp.


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> Had about an hour of freetime before work today shot these Ogre w/clothes on and the *experiment* marbles for Ogre,1/4 in and 3/8s for exp.


nice "clothing" on that sling is it a paracord wrap? either way it adds a little class and I'd bet a little more "gripabality"  nice


----------



## Fasty

Today I shoot this slingshot, it is made of aircraft plywood, the clips are made of paper micarta. I found the template a time ago in this forum, it's called "Lance", but I can't remember where I found it. Thanks to the unknown creator, I scaled it up to 110% for my hands.
The bands are made of 1632 single tubes. They work great with my indoor setup. Today it's -1 ° C (30 ° F) outside and some snow, so shooting outside is no fun.

As you can see, I use the Trumark SA50 ammunition, 1/2 "and a weight of 2.6 grams. This ammo is easy to track when flying and hitting, bouncers are easier to find. My setup is not designed for maximum performance, I do not want to damage my interior. Shooting distance is 7 meters.
I use a catchbox made from an old HDPE canister (35 liters) with different spinning targets. Currently, a 4 cm and a 3 cm silicon target are mounted there.

Thanks for watching and your comments


----------



## KawKan

Nice work on that slingshot! It looks great.

The tubes on leather tabs is one on my favorite set-ups.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.







Going to be about 75 degrees Fahrenheit today. Perfect shooting weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thwap

Ill call this thing Garish McMarbleduster lol
Breaktime shooting range at work. Photo hunt!
An old oil filter at 25 yds, a Gatorade bottle at 35, and a steel pipe "gong" at 60. The pipe is appx 10 dia, 12 lnght


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had about an hour of freetime before work today shot these Ogre w/clothes on and the *experiment* marbles for Ogre,1/4 in and 3/8s for exp.
> 
> 
> 
> nice "clothing" on that sling is it a paracord wrap? either way it adds a little class and I'd bet a little more "gripabality"  nice
Click to expand...

yes it is and it does,Thanks.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> Had about an hour of freetime before work today shot these Ogre w/clothes on and the *experiment* marbles for Ogre,1/4 in and 3/8s for exp.


That is a good sling Skarrd!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## skarrd

my LBS got here today,just around dark-thirty,but i managed a dozen shots with 3/8 steel and another dozen 1/2 marbles before i couldnt see anymore,this thing is Wicked Cool! Joey is a master builder! Thanks My Friend!! this will get used,,,,,a lot!


----------



## skarrd

and no i didnt shoot the computer,although sometimes,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Thwap

How do i get one one of those beauts?


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bill Hays

Fasty said:


> Today I shoot this slingshot, it is made of aircraft plywood, the clips are made of paper micarta. I found the template a time ago in this forum, it's called "Lance", but I can't remember where I found it. Thanks to the unknown creator, I scaled it up to 110% for my hands.
> The bands are made of 1632 single tubes. They work great with my indoor setup. Today it's -1 ° C (30 ° F) outside and some snow, so shooting outside is no fun.
> 
> As you can see, I use the Trumark SA50 ammunition, 1/2 "and a weight of 2.6 grams. This ammo is easy to track when flying and hitting, bouncers are easier to find. My setup is not designed for maximum performance, I do not want to damage my interior. Shooting distance is 7 meters.
> I use a catchbox made from an old HDPE canister (35 liters) with different spinning targets. Currently, a 4 cm and a 3 cm silicon target are mounted there.
> 
> Thanks for watching and your comments


Tis a Shrike!


----------



## Covert5

Killed this can today by changing it up by shooting with my off side. Thanks MojaveMo!

Sling On!


----------



## Fasty

Bill Hays said:


> Fasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I shoot this slingshot, it is made of aircraft plywood, the clips are made of paper micarta. I found the template a time ago in this forum, it's called "Lance", but I can't remember where I found it. Thanks to the unknown creator, I scaled it up to 110% for my hands.
> The bands are made of 1632 single tubes. They work great with my indoor setup. Today it's -1 ° C (30 ° F) outside and some snow, so shooting outside is no fun.
> As you can see, I use the Trumark SA50 ammunition, 1/2 "and a weight of 2.6 grams. This ammo is easy to track when flying and hitting, bouncers are easier to find. My setup is not designed for maximum performance, I do not want to damage my interior. Shooting distance is 7 meters.
> I use a catchbox made from an old HDPE canister (35 liters) with different spinning targets. Currently, a 4 cm and a 3 cm silicon target are mounted there.
> Thanks for watching and your comments
> 
> 
> 
> Tis a Shrike!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fasty

Hello Bill, I hope you're not mad at me that I had copyied your design. I did this without knowing that you created it. I assure you ,first, that I will use it exclusively for my own private use and second I really found it here in this forum as a template by the name of "Lance", but I can't find it anymore.
Regards Fasty


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Could not wait until Christmas to open up my gift to myself . Ghost Gray SPS arrived in the mail today. Keeping with the theme, banded it up with some Theraband Silver I found. It's cold out, so I didn't get a lot of shots off.


----------



## mattwalt

ShootnCoastie said:


> Could not wait until Christmas to open up my gift to myself . Ghost Gray SPS arrived in the mail today. Keeping with the theme, banded it up with some Theraband Silver I found. It's cold out, so I didn't get a lot of shots off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181218_153528_resized.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181218_153553.jpg


Thats awesome. The Airwolf SPS


----------



## Cjw

Just going to shoot these for the rest of the year.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Awesome buddy!!!! .. I am super happy you like it !! This one is one of my favorite styles .. made for a pinch grip .. just wrap the middle finger around her waste ... and relax your hand .. and let we ripppp!! 


skarrd said:


> my LBS got here today,just around dark-thirty,but i managed a dozen shots with 3/8 steel and another dozen 1/2 marbles before i couldnt see anymore,this thing is Wicked Cool! Joey is a master builder! Thanks My Friend!! this will get used,,,,,a lot!


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Thwap said:


> How do i get one one of those beauts?


contact Joey j5 lujan here on the forum,he makes and sells some really Beautiful pieces,and just an all around good guy.


----------



## skarrd

even though it looked like this i still spent an hour shooting these,Really love the LBS and the Ogre3/8s only today,cutting cans [3]


----------



## skarrd

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Awesome buddy!!!! .. I am super happy you like it !! This one is one of my favorite styles .. made for a pinch grip .. just wrap the middle finger around her waste ... and relax your hand .. and let we ripppp!!
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> my LBS got here today,just around dark-thirty,but i managed a dozen shots with 3/8 steel and another dozen 1/2 marbles before i couldnt see anymore,this thing is Wicked Cool! Joey is a master builder! Thanks My Friend!! this will get used,,,,,a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

that is exactly how it fell into my hand,and cut a can with just 12 hits [out of 15 shots] it feels like an actual part of the hand.looking forward to a warmer ,brighter day.


----------



## Cjw

These will be my go to Slingshots from now on.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

Cjw said:


> These will be my go to Slingshots from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice collection,like that orance spacer!


----------



## urbanshooter

Cjw said:


> These will be my go to Slingshots from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's an amazing collection of beautiful frames... Just curious, if you don't mind me asking, it looks like the Ally SPS doesn't have its edges as well rounded as the composites? Does that affect your comfort handling it?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Too sweet !!! .. I think this LBS has found a great home!! 


skarrd said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome buddy!!!! .. I am super happy you like it !! This one is one of my favorite styles .. made for a pinch grip .. just wrap the middle finger around her waste ... and relax your hand .. and let we ripppp!!
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> my LBS got here today,just around dark-thirty,but i managed a dozen shots with 3/8 steel and another dozen 1/2 marbles before i couldnt see anymore,this thing is Wicked Cool! Joey is a master builder! Thanks My Friend!! this will get used,,,,,a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is exactly how it fell into my hand,and cut a can with just 12 hits [out of 15 shots] it feels like an actual part of the hand.looking forward to a warmer ,brighter day.
Click to expand...

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

urbanshooter said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> These will be my go to Slingshots from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> That's an amazing collection of beautiful frames... Just curious, if you don't mind me asking, it looks like the Ally SPS doesn't have its edges as well rounded as the composites? Does that affect your comfort handling it?
Click to expand...

 It's really smooth in your hand. Shoots really well. It's polished very well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

Cjw said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> These will be my go to Slingshots from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> That's an amazing collection of beautiful frames... Just curious, if you don't mind me asking, it looks like the Ally SPS doesn't have its edges as well rounded as the composites? Does that affect your comfort handling it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's really smooth in your hand. Shoots really well. It's polished very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Good to know... thanks! I've seen that ally one and it's on my radar....


----------



## Ibojoe

Broke out the Champ with some Sumeike .70’s. Some hard shooting bands for sure.


----------



## hoggy

shot these two today.


----------



## Ibojoe

hoggy said:


> shot these two today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181219_142647 (1).jpg


Gotta be lovin that Flatband! Meat and potatoes right there.


----------



## hoggy

Ibojoe said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot these two today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181219_142647 (1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be lovin that Flatband! Meat and potatoes right there.
> 
> yes it's very accurate, at least as accurate as it can be, with my amateur self.
Click to expand...


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting this homebuild. Banded it up again after giving it a rub with some wax. Still very happy with it!


----------



## Ibojoe

Urban that's a beauty there! Nice job on the final sanding. It looks so smooooth!!


----------



## urbanshooter

Ibojoe said:


> Urban that's a beauty there! Nice job on the final sanding. It looks so smooooth!!


Thanks buddy... it was a challenge to shape and sand!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner

I shot American made frames today. Distance was only 10 yards in the basement with a plastic golfball for a target. Both of these frame are nice to shoot. The speed testing was done after my plinking session.

*Pocket Predator Boyscout*

Bands = 0.55mm Precise Yellow

Cut = 3/4" x 1/2" x 8 3/4"

Draw length = 32"

Ammo = 5/16" steel

Speed = 215 fps

*Pocket Predator Ranger Tac *

Bands = 0.55mm Precise Yellow

Cut = 13/16" x 11/16" x 7 1/4"

Draw length = 32'

Ammo = 3/8" steel

Speed = 211 fps


----------



## Tree Man

I’ve been on fire with this axiom from port boy. I got the pouch leather and bands from the Devils son in law. A nice easy set up for indoor use. 3/8 straights for 1/4 “ ammo.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

treeman said:


> I've been on fire with this axiom from port boy. I got the pouch leather and bands from the Devils son in law. A nice easy set up for indoor use. 3/8 straights for 1/4 " ammo.


So nice!

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shot this some today . For now it's my edc!









Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beanflip

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Beanflip said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Eldon 77 said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann

Just a few shots today...


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Pretty much regulated to indoor shooting now. Byudzai Flatcat with GZK 1636 and Wasp ammo.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.








7:00 pm and it's still 60 degrees Fahrenheit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

looks like there will be a lot of indoor shooting for a while,so fixed up the BB shooter with the last peice of cedar,


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight. 7:45 pm and still 60 degrees Fahrenheit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Didn't mean to post twice. Was in between shooting and wrapping Christmas  gifts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> looks like there will be a lot of indoor shooting for a while,so fixed up the BB shooter with the last peice of cedar,


That's a flamin piece of cedar. Nice pickle buddy!


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like there will be a lot of indoor shooting for a while,so fixed up the BB shooter with the last peice of cedar,
> 
> 
> 
> That's a flamin piece of cedar. Nice pickle buddy!
Click to expand...

Thanks,I wish I had more of it,was a gift from one of my old bosses


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samurai Samoht

I'm shooting this beauty that I just got from Josh (aka sharpshooterjd )! This thing is awesome!


----------



## Eldon 77

That is a really cool shooter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

shot these 3 today.


----------



## Kalevala

Ten shots only today with this









Wanted to know, how well old white GZK 0,5 mm thick, 40-20 mm tapered shoots.

Distance was 21 m and ammo 9,75 mm steel.


----------



## Ordo

Today I tried the Circus Chalice with soft Esmarch bands tapered 30-15mm. Its so nice to shot easy bands once in a while.


----------



## Covert5

Ordo said:


> Today I tried the Circus Chalice with soft Esmarch bands tapered 30-15mm. Its so nice to shot easy bands once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _MG_0155.JPG


That's an awesome chalice! It reminds me of something Deathstroke would use against his enemies!


----------



## Ibojoe

[quote name="ShootnCoastie" post="1278132" timestamp="1545615315"]Pretty much regulated to indoor shooting now. Byudzai Flatcat with GZK 1636 and Wasp ammo.







F2930E60-3B2F-4DCA-8B25-CE7D97BB9488.jpeg[/quote
Booy that's a class act right there Coastie! Nice


----------



## Cjw

Everyone's gone home. So I'm going outside and shoot these for awhile.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner

Today I shot frames from 3 different countries. The temp was only 27F but the GZK and Precise flatbands performed fine. The pop can hanging at 20 yards took a beating.

Pocket Predator BoyScout - from the USA

Dobbers Catapult F1 (cast aluminum) - from UK

POM Feihu - from China

Resin Feihu hybrid - from China


----------



## raventree78

My family had a nerf war yesterday. I did not have a nerf gun so I used my 1842 bareback set up I was wearing to shoot these dart things. It was fun, I didn't use full draw as I did not want to hurt anyone and always took leg shots.


----------



## Covert5

raventree78 said:


> My family had a nerf war yesterday. I did not have a nerf gun so I used my 1842 bareback set up I was wearing to shoot these dart things. It was fun, I didn't use full draw as I did not want to hurt anyone and always took leg shots.


Awesome! How did you hold the Nerf dart in your pouch?


----------



## Ibojoe

Northerner said:


> Today I shot frames from 3 different countries. The temp was only 27F but the GZK and Precise flatbands performed fine. The pop can hanging at 20 yards took a beating.
> 
> Pocket Predator BoyScout - from the USA
> Dobbers Catapult F1 (cast aluminum) - from UK
> POM Feihu - from China
> Resin Feihu hybrid - from China


 The F1 looks as though it's made of ice


----------



## Eldon 77

Got these two for Christmas yesterday. Fabulous shooters!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

shot two today. thought that i'd try to apply mr. bill hays' techniques for the double line aiming system i saw on his tube master sniper vid. thanks mr. hays *bows* these two frames were not my favs in the beginning, but are becoming so more and more, among others. got two in the ring btw.

sidenote: looking for my wayward marbles takes me back to boyhood. it's like finding easter eggs. sorry for the long post.


----------



## raventree78

Covert5 said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family had a nerf war yesterday. I did not have a nerf gun so I used my 1842 bareback set up I was wearing to shoot these dart things. It was fun, I didn't use full draw as I did not want to hurt anyone and always took leg shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! How did you hold the Nerf dart in your pouch?
Click to expand...

I held the tip of the dart with the shaft of it pointing out to the right. I hold the "frame" in my left hand. The dart kind of spun through the air and usually hit side on.


----------



## Covert5

Raventree78, cool thanks bro!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Eldon 77 said:


> Got these two for Christmas yesterday. Fabulous shooters!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what a Christmas!! Nice!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Shooting the Fox from my friend Mr. Brooks. I’m loving this little guy!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I shot my Angy Rooster today which is a Specialty Sling of the Ogre Category. It is OTT only and shoots with an extraordinary level if satisfaction. I robbed the bands from another sling which made them too short for this unnatural fork. I will confir with Skarrd later to learn how he skinned his own ogre!

Peace!!
MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71

This one today..


----------



## Eldon 77

I am really getting into this one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting clayshot with these today...


----------



## Ibojoe

Riding my scateboard Chalice by my friend JoeyJ5. Just realized the Sumeike.50’smatch my favorite coffee cup


----------



## Ibojoe

Riding my scateboard Chalice by my friend JoeyJ5. Just realized the Sumeike.50’smatch my favorite coffee cup


----------



## Yosemite Sam

raventree78 said:


> My family had a nerf war yesterday. I did not have a nerf gun so I used my 1842 bareback set up I was wearing to shoot these dart things. It was fun, I didn't use full draw as I did not want to hurt anyone and always took leg shots.


Those darts also work really good in 1/2" gray PVC conduit as a blowgun dart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

I dug this one out of the box this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

My Sunday morning shooters









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann

This one:
https://slingshotforum.com/topic/114478-yew-pfs/


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I went out twice this week with this sling and about 20-9.5mm steel balls each time. I also brought along my 80 year old Father-in-Law to keep score!

I was picking off targets all around me on our hike, but only things that would make a noise when I hit it because his eyesight really isn't. Everytime I hit something he would giggle in a little kid voice and say, "Hey! You hit it!!".

It was the best 40 shots I've taken in a long time!

Happy New Year!

Mojave Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Tried to stick to just this one today.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Crazy Canuck said:


> Tried to stick to just this one today.


Cool paracord wrap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Crazy Canuck said:


> Tried to stick to just this one today.


Interesting wrap. Is that paracord? Never seen that pattern, also if it is paracord, did you remove the core and then wrap? It looks flat or really tightly wrapped.


----------



## BushpotChef

Been on on hiatus due to my phone screen being cracked, took these on my son's old tablet while I was at the farm for a few hours today. It was surprisingly warm out and I managed to get in a few good sessions through the day & 2 starlings while walking around. This bag I got from Sniper Sling has been just awesome. Carries my PP SERE, @MakoPat PFS, & @treeman Chalice with 200-300 marbles very comfortably . Hope to be more active on here soon as I get my phone repaired. Be safe guys & Happy New Year!
















Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Cool paracord wrap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 



ShootnCoastie said:


> Interesting wrap. Is that paracord? Never seen that pattern, also if it is paracord, did you remove the core and then wrap? It looks flat or really tightly wrapped.


Yup it's paracord. Gutted 510 in a fishscale (?) pattern. The small gap between the handles made a cool effect. Left enough for the lanyard out the bottom, and if it starts to loosen, I can just give 'er a tug to tighten it back up again.


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> Been on on hiatus due to my phone screen being cracked, took these on my son's old tablet while I was at the farm for a few hours today. It was surprisingly warm out and I managed to get in a few good sessions through the day & 2 starlings while walking around. This bag I got from Sniper Sling has been just awesome. Carries my PP SERE, @MakoPat PFS, & @treeman Chalice with 200-300 marbles very comfortably . Hope to be more active on here soon as I get my phone repaired. Be safe guys & Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


glad to see you back! nice selection of shooters to.


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been on on hiatus due to my phone screen being cracked, took these on my son's old tablet while I was at the farm for a few hours today. It was surprisingly warm out and I managed to get in a few good sessions through the day & 2 starlings while walking around. This bag I got from Sniper Sling has been just awesome. Carries my PP SERE, @MakoPat PFS, & @treeman Chalice with 200-300 marbles very comfortably . Hope to be more active on here soon as I get my phone repaired. Be safe guys & Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see you back! nice selection of shooters to.
Click to expand...

Thanks skarrd glad to be back! Been a wild last little bit LOL Happy New Year!


----------



## Ibojoe

Happy new year Chef. Good to hear from ya!


----------



## Covert5

Welcome back BC! Sorry to hear what happened to your phone. You sure that was not from a ricochet from making one of your videos? Lol j/k bro. Awesome frames you got there and I love the bag! Perfect way to sling into the new year! Happy New Year to you and your family bro!


----------



## Allst

HAPPY SLINGING FOR 2019 FELLAS


----------



## ShootnCoastie

I don't know where this 58° came from, but I'll take it.

First shots of the year with the aluminum Axiom Ocularis. Off to a good start, six hits in a row on the 4cm spinner.


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> Welcome back BC! Sorry to hear what happened to your phone. You sure that was not from a ricochet from making one of your videos? Lol j/k bro. Awesome frames you got there and I love the bag! Perfect way to sling into the new year! Happy New Year to you and your family bro!


Thanks man you as well! & haha youre not the first one to ask if thats what happened LOL no I just dropped it when my hands were a little damp and it hit the corner of my steps. POP - black screen.  & thanks for the compliments on the bag and frames they're my babies as of now haha. Gonna have to set up a giveaway and thats no joke LOL


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Went with an Ocularis again today, this time Bean Flip.


----------



## skarrd

only got a little sunshine today but managed a few rounds with these two,Lovin the LBS


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> only got a little sunshine today but managed a few rounds with these two,Lovin the LBS


Loving that LBS too man!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting the Wasp TriGrip this evening. Just arrived today. Enjoying it. Shoots good for me! A lot smaller than it looks. Fun little frame with superb fit and finish... holds like a "feihu".


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Only 2 frame hits so far with this today... :blush:


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Shooting with the forged slingshot from SharpShooterJD and the MS Hunter today. They are almost identical in width so no anchor point adjustments required.


----------



## Luck over skill

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Shooting with the forged slingshot from SharpShooterJD and the MS Hunter today. They are almost identical in width so no anchor point adjustments required.


Cool stuff man, u have some nice frames


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Luck over skill said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting with the forged slingshot from SharpShooterJD and the MS Hunter today. They are almost identical in width so no anchor point adjustments required.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool stuff man, u have some nice frames
Click to expand...

Thanks! Yah I have snagged some real beauties over the last few years if I do say so myself.


----------



## Eldon 77

These are my choices for the evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a neat little shooter for sure


----------



## MIsling

I shot this chunky natty today! 









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Luck over skill said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never seen a SS like that. Really cool!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Crazy Canuck said:


> Only 2 frame hits so far with this today... :blush:


Hahaha. Take care of those forks! Are those plastic pellets?


----------



## Crazy Canuck

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 frame hits so far with this today... :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Take care of those forks! Are those plastic pellets?
Click to expand...

Will try my best 

Yes, they are practice ammo from Simple Shot. 10mm delrin (I think) balls. Pretty zippy at closer ranges.


----------



## BushpotChef

Banded up my Chalice from @treeman with some precise anti-cold for tomorrow. Been beating up my spinners with it, tomorrow I'm gonna head to the woods and try for a rabbit or two.

Take care shooters! 









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think of the squares man?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Sneak peek!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Covert5 said:


> Sneak peek!


Intrigued.... More info on that please :bouncy:


----------



## Bootsmann

Don't underestimate small tubes. 2040 and 10mm steel do the job...


----------



## Luck over skill

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think of the squares man?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I think it's better suited for rocks man, regular flats seem better with steel and lead


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

LBS today again from my buddy port boy!! 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Luck over skill said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think of the squares man?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's better suited for rocks man, regular flats seem better with steel and lead
Click to expand...

Makes sense ! .. I like to shoot rocks with slower rubber also .. Helps them from flying crazy 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

shot these 2 today.


----------



## Eldon 77

Tonight's choices









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> LBS today again from my buddy port boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Tuff little guy looks like a classic car in the sunshine lol! 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These three today. Got a load of Alliance Sterling 105 elastics in today after reading the giant thread on them the other day 

Had to try them out on the Scorpion and Scout. Found cutting them down to 1/2" wide worked better than leaving them at 5/8". They're the perfect length for my band length. Would have had to cut down the 107's. Pleasantly surprised with these!


----------



## Eldon 77

This is the weapon of choice today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholson

Started off shooting an opfs, but decided it was a mini raptor kind of day????????


----------



## hoggy

shot these two today.


----------



## PhrednurHead

Shooting my PSS (Paint Scraper Shooter) today. Using Reliant 107 bands and shooting rocks.


----------



## woodbark

Today I wanted to shoot "over the fork" and this strange looking thing raised it's hand 

I made this piece about 6 weeks ago. I have no clue what to name it - Any suggestions ?

I added the palm swell (support) as an after thought and this sling suddenly became a bullseye beast.

It feels so comfortable now, all my effort gets put in to aim and release without the distraction of trying to hang on to the fork.

Sorry for the lack of finish, I am just still in the functionality stage of the game. Maybe when I get bored or run out of ideas I will try some "Spit N Polish"

Now, I am off to a dinner date with my siblings - Too many January Birthdays!

Cheers!


----------



## skarrd

couple dozen 3/8's through this one HDPE copy of an PP boyshot.very comforatable


----------



## Eldon 77

That's a cool little shooter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

PhrednurHead said:


> Shooting my PSS (Paint Scraper Shooter) today. Using Reliant 107 bands and shooting rocks.


PH, can we see a picture of it! Sounds interesting!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Was shooting this one today....









Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

MW great having you around.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

mattwalt said:


> MW great having you around.


Thanks brother...it's great to be back 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

This was my weapon of choice today...it was a gift from flipgun....I believe it's called a wishbone...
I don't shoot tubes very often, and I was pleasantly surprised at how accurate they are...I could hunt with this setup as long as I stayed within 12 yards...maybe 15 yards if I practiced with it for a couple days...
















Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger

MikmaqWarrior said:


> This was my weapon of choice today....I don't shoot tubes very often, and I was pleasantly surprised at how accurate they are...I could hunt with this setup as long as I stayed within 12 yards...maybe 15 yards if I practiced with it for a couple days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Tubes and tabs are a great combo.


----------



## hoggy

shot these 2. one of my top 3 frames.


----------



## Thwap

1842s and marbles


----------



## woodbark

I'm guessing this is left hand ? ...... Very interesting piece - Is this your own design/invention?

No sign of dings on the frame - Does that mean - No fork hits?

Cheers !


----------



## Eldon 77

Today it is the R-10









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Aliexpress bargain shooters with light bands for today. 
Poly Antelope with 1632 and Fat Feihu with 3/4" to 5/8" TBG.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

JTslinger said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was my weapon of choice today....I don't shoot tubes very often, and I was pleasantly surprised at how accurate they are...I could hunt with this setup as long as I stayed within 12 yards...maybe 15 yards if I practiced with it for a couple days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Tubes and tabs are a great combo.
Click to expand...

I never really gave tubes an honest chance....I've had this shooter for a couple years now and I today was really the first time I actually used it...I mean I plinked cans with it before...but today I was precision shooting with it on 1/2" target....I really didn't expect to have that kinda accuracy....but in my defense, I only used store brand tubes before switching to flats...

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwap

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/114128-my-first-pfs/
Heres a little info woodbark


----------



## BushpotChef

My 3 essential C's: Chalice & Colombian Coffee 

Have a good one everyone be safe out there!









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got a little break in the weather,and on a day off to,luck o da Irish! sot Troll and Ogre today,couple dozen marbles,3 dead cans,big smile on my face,


----------



## hoggy

skarrd said:


> got a little break in the weather,and on a day off to,luck o da Irish! sot Troll and Ogre today,couple dozen marbles,3 dead cans,big smile on my face,


COOL


----------



## hoggy

shot these 2 today. another frame that i didn't shoot well at first, but week or so of solo framing they are now a fav. got 7 out of 11 on the black. and 8 out of 10 on the orange.


----------



## Brook

BushpotChef said:


> My 3 essential C's: Chalice & Colombian Coffee
> Have a good one everyone be safe out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


Nice combo chef..is that your chalice from treeman? Looks a beauty


----------



## woodbark

Wow *skarrd ! *Those are some serious looking pieces.

Can't wait for Spring to try my hand at making a few of those beauties. Any advice on wood of choice ? ...... but then, you're way south so different choice of woods.

I just took a peek outside at a Maple - spotted a few good potentials ..... can't touch those though "City Property" :angrymod:


----------



## Brook

Shot some a 8mm and 9.5mm steel with this lot today


----------



## BushpotChef

Mr Brooks said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 essential C's: Chalice & Colombian Coffee
> Have a good one everyone be safe out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice combo chef..is that your chalice from treeman? Looks a beauty
Click to expand...

Thanks Brooks, it certainly is.

She's a beauty for sure. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbark

So *BushpotChef*, is this like a *set* or is it just a coincidence that the colors all appear to be matching and by the way, that is one very seductive piece - reminds me of ......... Oh well


----------



## Crazy Canuck

BushpotChef said:


> My 3 essential C's: Chalice & Colombian Coffee
> 
> Have a good one everyone be safe out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


If this one was in widescreen, it'd be my new desktop background. Nice shot!


----------



## BushpotChef

woodbark said:


> So *BushpotChef*, is this like a *set* or is it just a coincidence that the colors all appear to be matching and by the way, that is one very seductive piece - reminds me of ......... Oh well


I actually kind of coordinate my pictures to look like that lol thank you for your kind words. I'm going to post more now that I have another camera to use. Thanks for looking! 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 essential C's: Chalice & Colombian Coffee
> 
> Have a good one everyone be safe out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If this one was in widescreen, it'd be my new desktop background. Nice shot!
Click to expand...

I'll start taking my shots in landscape so they can be used for desktop backgrounds, thanks for your interest! 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 essential C's: Chalice & Colombian Coffee
> 
> Have a good one everyone be safe out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If this one was in widescreen, it'd be my new desktop background. Nice shot!
Click to expand...

Was thinking same 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Today's shooter!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

Eldon 77 said:


> Today's shooter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The tidiness of your rigs always inspires me to consider TTF more seriously... But I know how that will turn out!


----------



## skarrd

woodbark said:


> Wow *skarrd ! *Those are some serious looking pieces.
> 
> Can't wait for Spring to try my hand at making a few of those beauties. Any advice on wood of choice ?  ...... but then, you're way south so different choice of woods.
> 
> I just took a peek outside at a Maple - spotted a few good potentials ..... can't touch those though "City Property" :angrymod:


oak and crepe myrtle here,there are some maples,but like yours-city property-still hoping to get some though


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I just shot around 50 rounds of 9.5mm at this little chunk of mud surrounding those three bottles that are deep in the photo.

I liked the Wasp at around shot #15. That was in part to me forgetting what I was shooting and aiming off of the fork tip a few times. Then I started to dislike the Wasp when my shooting hand started to feel a little cramped around shot #40. Maybe I have taught myself that I need a palm swell?

Nice day. 52f and sunny with no wind. I was alone out here until 5 minutes a go when a guy showed up to walk his Chihuameal in Coyote territory. I might stick around. MM
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Mojave Mo said:


> I just shot around 50 rounds of 9.5mm at this little chunk of mud surrounding those three bottles that are deep in the photo.
> 
> I liked the Wasp at around shot #15. That was in part to me forgetting what I was shooting and aiming off of the fork tip a few times. Then I started to dislike the Wasp when my shooting hand started to feel a little cramped around shot #40. Maybe I have taught myself that I need a palm swell?
> 
> Nice day. 52f and sunny with no wind. I was alone out here until 5 minutes a go when a guy showed up to walk his Chihuameal in Coyote territory. I might stick around. MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I love shooting the wasp uniphoxx too but it's just not the most comfortable frame to hold on to for too long. Glad to know that it's not just me!


----------



## woodbark

:naughty: Oops! .... you just have to plunk Wily E. by accident 

*Nice piece* .... but I agree; I would have to add a palm swell for regular shooting as well! :hmm:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

So there it is. Swell it Up, Power it Down, or Trade It....?!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Mojave Mo said:


> So there it is. Swell it Up, Power it Down, or Trade It....?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


If you're up for a trade I've been looking for a phoxx for a while 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhrednurHead

Covert5 said:


> PhrednurHead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my PSS (Paint Scraper Shooter) today. Using Reliant 107 bands and shooting rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> PH, can we see a picture of it! Sounds interesting!
> 
> Covert5
> 
> If I can figure out how to get pictures from my phone to on here I would be happy to show it off. Not that it is anything worthy of showing off.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alfred E.M.

'Maybe I have taught myself that I need a palm swell?'

*Yup, had to prop up the handle on mine.*


----------



## Ibojoe

Alfred E.M. said:


> 'Maybe I have taught myself that I need a palm swell?'
> 
> *Yup, had to prop up the handle on mine.*


. Do I spy flat bands?? I know what you mean about a palm swell. I think it's just a part of the aging process. lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Here I am Ward shootin tubes for a change. 
Tiny tube shooter from Mr. Brooks.


----------



## mattwalt

YSYEO attachment on the UP - like it.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting this one with flat bands and 1/4" steel today.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting the trusty Scout (blemished) today. It's a pretty mild -4°C (24.8F) here in Nova Scotia, so I took advantage of it and smashed the $h!t outta a plastic practice golf ball until I broke it in half...round two! 









Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbark

*MikmaqWarrior* - Good on you man. Makes me feel like I'm missing out > We are 42F here in East Toronto and no snow -

I should be out doing the same and I would've, if I wasn't trying to beat a bout with a stubborn case of the dammed sniffles !

By the way, I see you prefer "shooting through the fork" with your Scout.

Cheers !!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

woodbark said:


> *MikmaqWarrior* - Good on you man. Makes me feel like I'm missing out > We are 42F here in East Toronto and no snow -
> 
> I should be out doing the same and I would've, if I wasn't trying to beat a bout with a stubborn case of the dammed sniffles !
> 
> By the way, I see you prefer "shooting through the fork" with your Scout.
> 
> Cheers !!


I'd be hunting in 42° weather....but I hear ya about the sniffles...a few colds and flus have been circulating here...I just got over a nasty cold...better to rest and get healthy...

Yeah I shoot TTF with both of my Scout's and with my Axiom Ocularis Champ....all my other shooters are OTT.....but I'm just as accurate both ways...i used to believe TTF was more accurate but discovered that was just a myth....I successfully hunt with both setups.

I think the scout an the champ are designed to be used in TTF though....it just seems more natural...

Len

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Here I am Ward shootin tubes for a change.
> Tiny tube shooter from Mr. Brooks.


I've been shooting tubes lately too...and really enjoying it....they don't seem as fast as flats but they are just as accurate....I'm actually looking forward to hunting with them....it's been quite awhile since I hunted with tubes...

BTW...I love the shooter...looks comfy

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I took my UniPhoxx out for a nibble today. My first dedicated session with it was much like eating a lettuce leaf appetizer.

So I brought the Phoxx into the shop and gave it a makeover. Now it feels like a double-meatball sandwhich with extra American Cheese!!

Just Shoot It!
M.Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

BushpotChef said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there it is. Swell it Up, Power it Down, or Trade It....?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If you're up for a trade I've been looking for a phoxx for a while
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Shoot me a PM brother.


----------



## woodbark

Mojave Mo said:


> I took my UniPhoxx out for a nibble today. My first dedicated session with it was much like eating a lettuce leaf appetizer.
> 
> So I brought the Phoxx into the shop and gave it a makeover. Now it feels like a double-meatball sandwhich with extra American Cheese!!
> 
> Just Shoot It!
> M.Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


This is what I like; *Functionality* first !... looks can come after. I just finished doctoring up one of my wood frames with Hot Glue - It works great, it's instant and easy to modify with a rasp or a hot tip.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shooting a new ttf dedicated champ today. Black walnut with olive swells. Hot off the press with usop.50's and a Flatband Miller pouch. 
Absolutely zippin the 7/16 steel


----------



## Covert5

Decapitated a can with the little "g" (guillotine)! For more info check out my post https://slingshotforum.com/topic/114700-the-little-g-guillotine-edcminimalist-slingshot/


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Shooting a new ttf dedicated champ today. Black walnut with olive swells. Hot off the press with usop.50's and a Flatband Miller pouch.
> Absolutely zippin the 7/16 steel


That frame looks delicious.....

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

Ibojoe said:


> Shooting a new ttf dedicated champ today. Black walnut with olive swells. Hot off the press with usop.50's and a Flatband Miller pouch.
> Absolutely zippin the 7/16 steel


Joe you gotta be hurtin' for some more Olive by now, what with all the olive-blinged eye candy you been putting out.


----------



## Eldon 77

My first hts. It's one the old school polymer frames and the small one at that. I'm so happy!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhrednurHead

PhrednurHead said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhrednurHead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my PSS (Paint Scraper Shooter) today. Using Reliant 107 bands and shooting rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> PH, can we see a picture of it! Sounds interesting!
> 
> Covert5
> 
> If I can figure out how to get pictures from my phone to on here I would be happy to show it off. Not that it is anything worthy of showing off.
> 
> As promised here are some pictures of my PSS (Paint Scraper Shooter) So named because it was made from an old paint scraper.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Covert5

PH, thanks for the photos man! That looks awesome! Good job on it! Happy sling'n!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Mail call today. Had to band 'em up and take 'em for a spin!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> Mail call today. Had to band 'em up and take 'em for a spin!


Absolutely love that Midget PFS...

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Was shooting my lbojoe Back-Flip ....this thing is as deadly as it is sexy....pew, pew









Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Was shooting my lbojoe Back-Flip ....this thing is as deadly as it is sexy....pew, pew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Wow that thing is smokin!


----------



## Covert5

"Chubby", by MakoPat, ravaged this can and hung out with his buddies! To see "Chubby" in action check out my post https://slingshotforum.com/topic/114718-tiny-chubby-turtle-by-makopat/


----------



## BushpotChef

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Was shooting my lbojoe Back-Flip ....this thing is as deadly as it is sexy....pew, pew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Goodness that things gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

BushpotChef said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting my lbojoe Back-Flip ....this thing is as deadly as it is sexy....pew, pew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness that things gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Very nice .. our buddy Joe sure knows how to build a great rig!!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> "Chubby", by MakoPat, ravaged this can and hung out with his buddies! To see "Chubby" in action check out my post https://slingshotforum.com/topic/114718-tiny-chubby-turtle-by-makopat/


Makopat turned out a beauty right there. Obviously it shoots....just a nice curve around that 1/2" (?) core. !

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I shot this PP Uni-Boyscout cold out of my bag at a can I found in the mud. I hit that sucker in the first 5 shots from around 35ft ir so! I missed the 6th shot by a whisker when my phone rang and it was my wife. At that second I realized I locked the keys in my car just about 10 miles outside of civilization. An hour and a half later as the sun is going down, and I am getting cold, the Jimmy finally shows up and I live another day. Cheers, Moses 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Kestrel from @skaard 
Amber latex tourneys 
Bottle caps in the underground parking at 12m

Happy Friday everyone 
















Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting my lbojoe Back-Flip ....this thing is as deadly as it is sexy....pew, pew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness that things gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice .. our buddy Joe sure knows how to build a great rig!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You got that right bro

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Was shooting my lbojoe Back-Flip ....this thing is as deadly as it is sexy....pew, pew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


That's a Joe, for sure! You could spot it a mile away!! :headbang:


----------



## Bootsmann

Shootin this two today.
Selfmade oak natty pfs and a little bit customized palm thunder


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Changed this one from flat bands to tubes, and can't put it down today


----------



## BushpotChef

I just can't put down this @treeman chalice, I put some simple shot black on again tonight with a 3/4 draw. 3/4"-1/4"×8" active length. At 21' I'm putting 80% of my shots on on my 1/2" spinner with 5/8 marbles.

Can't wait to go out to the farm tomorrow, critters beware! 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

BushpotChef said:


> I just can't put down this @treeman chalice, I put some simple shot black on again tonight with a 3/4 draw. 3/4"-1/4"×8" active length. At 21' I'm putting 80% of my shots on on my 1/2" spinner with 5/8 marbles.
> Can't wait to go out to the farm tomorrow, critters beware!
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


 I've got one as well buddy. It's ebonized black so I refer to it as Johnny Cash!


----------



## skarrd

still playin around with this one,kinda nice shootin 1/4 in after all the 3/8's and marbles also got a little hang time with Ogre and the LBS,but mostly this


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't put down this @treeman chalice, I put some simple shot black on again tonight with a 3/4 draw. 3/4"-1/4"×8" active length. At 21' I'm putting 80% of my shots on on my 1/2" spinner with 5/8 marbles.
> Can't wait to go out to the farm tomorrow, critters beware!
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got one as well buddy. It's ebonized black so I refer to it as Johnny Cash!
Click to expand...

That's a great name for it Joe LOL!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one this morning,waiting on the woman,got in about 20 3/8's and a dozen marbles [mixed 1/2 in and 5/8 in] cans and spinners were singing.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting this Natty today, I call "Nitap" which is the Mi'kmaq word for "Friend"
It was a gift from @lbojoe and @treeman....a tree-bojoe collaboration build that honors my people....It was the most thoughtful surprise slingmail I have ever received....Everytime I shoot it I feel a sence humble pride (if that makes any sense to at all).

Anyways, enough of that sappy bromance stuff...lol...it banded with Simpleshot black which is working surprisingly well in -10°C (14°F)...

I believe I could hunt with these bands, in these temperatures... within 10 yard...and an active release
















Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Nice!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

skarrd said:


> still playin around with this one,kinda nice shootin 1/4 in after all the 3/8's and marbles also got a little hang time with Ogre and the LBS,but mostly this


Nice shooter....great looking Pitty too! They are the best breed ever...smart as a whip

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm shooting this Natty today, I call "Nitap" which is the Mi'kmaq word for "Friend"
> It was a gift from @lbojoe and @treeman....a tree-bojoe collaboration build that honors my people....It was the most thoughtful surprise slingmail I have ever received....Everytime I shoot it I feel a sence humble pride (if that makes any sense to at all).
> 
> Anyways, enough of that sappy bromance stuff...lol...it banded with Simpleshot black which is working surprisingly well in -10°C (14°F)...
> 
> I believe I could hunt with these bands, in these temperatures... within 10 yard...and an active release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


That is wicked cool beyond words! Dang!!!


----------



## skarrd

MikmaqWarrior said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> still playin around with this one,kinda nice shootin 1/4 in after all the 3/8's and marbles also got a little hang time with Ogre and the LBS,but mostly this
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooter....great looking Pitty too! They are the best breed ever...smart as a whip
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks,thats my little Chole and he is pretty smart


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

skarrd said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this Natty today, I call "Nitap" which is the Mi'kmaq word for "Friend"
> It was a gift from @lbojoe and @treeman....a tree-bojoe collaboration build that honors my people....It was the most thoughtful surprise slingmail I have ever received....Everytime I shoot it I feel a sence humble pride (if that makes any sense to at all).
> 
> Anyways, enough of that sappy bromance stuff...lol...it banded with Simpleshot black which is working surprisingly well in -10°C (14°F)...
> 
> I believe I could hunt with these bands, in these temperatures... within 10 yard...and an active release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is wicked cool beyond words! Dang!!!
Click to expand...

I had to add these so people can truly appreciate what they put into this build....
This is how I received it....I removed the woodpecker feathers cause although they looked awesome, they kinda distracted me and they were gonna get all beat up from use...and I removed the Gypsy tabs so I could ban it up with flats for hunting...I couldn't get used to the tubes..

They did their homework too...all of the symbols are integral to my specific tribe...

My wife cried when she saw my reaction to opening the package and seeing this....words can't explain how I felt






























Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MikmaqWarrior said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> still playin around with this one,kinda nice shootin 1/4 in after all the 3/8's and marbles also got a little hang time with Ogre and the LBS,but mostly this
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooter....great looking Pitty too! They are the best breed ever...smart as a whip
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thread Hijack...this is Ollie. Mixed Lab,Hound,Pit....7 mos.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MikmaqWarrior said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this Natty today, I call "Nitap" which is the Mi'kmaq word for "Friend"
> It was a gift from @lbojoe and @treeman....a tree-bojoe collaboration build that honors my people....It was the most thoughtful surprise slingmail I have ever received....Everytime I shoot it I feel a sence humble pride (if that makes any sense to at all).
> 
> Anyways, enough of that sappy bromance stuff...lol...it banded with Simpleshot black which is working surprisingly well in -10°C (14°F)...
> 
> I believe I could hunt with these bands, in these temperatures... within 10 yard...and an active release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is wicked cool beyond words! Dang!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to add these so people can truly appreciate what they put into this build....
> This is how I received it....I removed the woodpecker feathers cause although they looked awesome, they kinda distracted me and they were gonna get all beat up from use...and I removed the Gypsy tabs so I could ban it up with flats for hunting...I couldn't get used to the tubes..
> 
> They did their homework too...all of the symbols are integral to my specific tribe...
> 
> My wife cried when she saw my reaction to opening the package and seeing this....words can't explain how I felt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have a sling from my tribe as well. Yours is insanely beautiful sir!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Mojave Mo said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this Natty today, I call "Nitap" which is the Mi'kmaq word for "Friend"
> It was a gift from @lbojoe and @treeman....a tree-bojoe collaboration build that honors my people....It was the most thoughtful surprise slingmail I have ever received....Everytime I shoot it I feel a sence humble pride (if that makes any sense to at all).
> 
> Anyways, enough of that sappy bromance stuff...lol...it banded with Simpleshot black which is working surprisingly well in -10°C (14°F)...
> 
> I believe I could hunt with these bands, in these temperatures... within 10 yard...and an active release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is wicked cool beyond words! Dang!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to add these so people can truly appreciate what they put into this build....
> This is how I received it....I removed the woodpecker feathers cause although they looked awesome, they kinda distracted me and they were gonna get all beat up from use...and I removed the Gypsy tabs so I could ban it up with flats for hunting...I couldn't get used to the tubes..
> 
> They did their homework too...all of the symbols are integral to my specific tribe...
> 
> My wife cried when she saw my reaction to opening the package and seeing this....words can't explain how I felt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a sling from my tribe as well. Yours is insanely beautiful sir!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you brother....got pics of yours to share?

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

MikmaqWarrior said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this Natty today, I call "Nitap" which is the Mi'kmaq word for "Friend"
> It was a gift from @lbojoe and @treeman....a tree-bojoe collaboration build that honors my people....It was the most thoughtful surprise slingmail I have ever received....Everytime I shoot it I feel a sence humble pride (if that makes any sense to at all).
> 
> Anyways, enough of that sappy bromance stuff...lol...it banded with Simpleshot black which is working surprisingly well in -10°C (14°F)...
> 
> I believe I could hunt with these bands, in these temperatures... within 10 yard...and an active release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is wicked cool beyond words! Dang!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to add these so people can truly appreciate what they put into this build....
> This is how I received it....I removed the woodpecker feathers cause although they looked awesome, they kinda distracted me and they were gonna get all beat up from use...and I removed the Gypsy tabs so I could ban it up with flats for hunting...I couldn't get used to the tubes..
> 
> They did their homework too...all of the symbols are integral to my specific tribe...
> 
> My wife cried when she saw my reaction to opening the package and seeing this....words can't explain how I felt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wow! That is super cool!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this Natty today, I call "Nitap" which is the Mi'kmaq word for "Friend"
> It was a gift from @lbojoe and @treeman....a tree-bojoe collaboration build that honors my people....It was the most thoughtful surprise slingmail I have ever received....Everytime I shoot it I feel a sence humble pride (if that makes any sense to at all).
> 
> Anyways, enough of that sappy bromance stuff...lol...it banded with Simpleshot black which is working surprisingly well in -10°C (14°F)...
> 
> I believe I could hunt with these bands, in these temperatures... within 10 yard...and an active release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is wicked cool beyond words! Dang!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to add these so people can truly appreciate what they put into this build....
> This is how I received it....I removed the woodpecker feathers cause although they looked awesome, they kinda distracted me and they were gonna get all beat up from use...and I removed the Gypsy tabs so I could ban it up with flats for hunting...I couldn't get used to the tubes..
> 
> They did their homework too...all of the symbols are integral to my specific tribe...
> 
> My wife cried when she saw my reaction to opening the package and seeing this....words can't explain how I felt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a sling from my tribe as well. Yours is insanely beautiful sir!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you brother....got pics of yours to share?
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hey! Thanks for asking!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbark

I would just wanna have that beauty hanging around my neck and I will fear no evil!


----------



## Rayshot

Went in the woods for some stump shooting today. OK and tell me why this site loaded these sideways????? They were taken and stored on my computer upright.


----------



## treefork

I thought you were just going gangster on us Ray .


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Rayshot said:


> Went in the woods for some stump shooting today. OK and tell me why this site loaded these sideways????? They were taken and stored on my computer upright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0653.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0654.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0655.JPG


Oh my...that's stunning....I mean, wow!

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MikmaqWarrior said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this Natty today, I call "Nitap" which is the Mi'kmaq word for "Friend"
> It was a gift from @lbojoe and @treeman....a tree-bojoe collaboration build that honors my people....It was the most thoughtful surprise slingmail I have ever received....Everytime I shoot it I feel a sence humble pride (if that makes any sense to at all).
> Anyways, enough of that sappy bromance stuff...lol...it banded with Simpleshot black which is working surprisingly well in -10°C (14°F)...
> I believe I could hunt with these bands, in these temperatures... within 10 yard...and an active release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is wicked cool beyond words! Dang!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to add these so people can truly appreciate what they put into this build....
> This is how I received it....I removed the woodpecker feathers cause although they looked awesome, they kinda distracted me and they were gonna get all beat up from use...and I removed the Gypsy tabs so I could ban it up with flats for hunting...I couldn't get used to the tubes..
> They did their homework too...all of the symbols are integral to my specific tribe...
> My wife cried when she saw my reaction to opening the package and seeing this....words can't explain how I felt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

We had a blast making that frame. The knowledge that we gained in researching your rich heritage was a bonus


----------



## Eldon 77

This one is my choice for the evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

Shooting this one from AlfredE.M. Got a killer deal on it ! . A Dankung Live Fox . Works great with the flats .


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> still playin around with this one,kinda nice shootin 1/4 in after all the 3/8's and marbles also got a little hang time with Ogre and the LBS,but mostly this
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooter....great looking Pitty too! They are the best breed ever...smart as a whip
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,thats my little Chole and he is pretty smart
Click to expand...

Lol I had a pitty named Chloe and she was so sweet and smart. I miss her greatly.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Mojave Mo said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this Natty today, I call "Nitap" which is the Mi'kmaq word for "Friend"
> It was a gift from @lbojoe and @treeman....a tree-bojoe collaboration build that honors my people....It was the most thoughtful surprise slingmail I have ever received....Everytime I shoot it I feel a sence humble pride (if that makes any sense to at all).
> 
> Anyways, enough of that sappy bromance stuff...lol...it banded with Simpleshot black which is working surprisingly well in -10°C (14°F)...
> 
> I believe I could hunt with these bands, in these temperatures... within 10 yard...and an active release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is wicked cool beyond words! Dang!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to add these so people can truly appreciate what they put into this build....
> This is how I received it....I removed the woodpecker feathers cause although they looked awesome, they kinda distracted me and they were gonna get all beat up from use...and I removed the Gypsy tabs so I could ban it up with flats for hunting...I couldn't get used to the tubes..
> 
> They did their homework too...all of the symbols are integral to my specific tribe...
> 
> My wife cried when she saw my reaction to opening the package and seeing this....words can't explain how I felt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a sling from my tribe as well. Yours is insanely beautiful sir!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you brother....got pics of yours to share?
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! Thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Looks like an awesome shooter....which tribe?

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

raventree78 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> still playin around with this one,kinda nice shootin 1/4 in after all the 3/8's and marbles also got a little hang time with Ogre and the LBS,but mostly this
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooter....great looking Pitty too! They are the best breed ever...smart as a whip
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,thats my little Chole and he is pretty smart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I had a pitty named Chloe and she was so sweet and smart. I miss her greatly.
Click to expand...

This was my Pitty...she was trained in two languages and new too many commands fr me to keep count of...









Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this Natty today, I call "Nitap" which is the Mi'kmaq word for "Friend"
> It was a gift from @lbojoe and @treeman....a tree-bojoe collaboration build that honors my people....It was the most thoughtful surprise slingmail I have ever received....Everytime I shoot it I feel a sence humble pride (if that makes any sense to at all).
> 
> Anyways, enough of that sappy bromance stuff...lol...it banded with Simpleshot black which is working surprisingly well in -10°C (14°F)...
> 
> I believe I could hunt with these bands, in these temperatures... within 10 yard...and an active release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is wicked cool beyond words! Dang!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to add these so people can truly appreciate what they put into this build....
> This is how I received it....I removed the woodpecker feathers cause although they looked awesome, they kinda distracted me and they were gonna get all beat up from use...and I removed the Gypsy tabs so I could ban it up with flats for hunting...I couldn't get used to the tubes..
> 
> They did their homework too...all of the symbols are integral to my specific tribe...
> 
> My wife cried when she saw my reaction to opening the package and seeing this....words can't explain how I felt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a sling from my tribe as well. Yours is insanely beautiful sir!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you brother....got pics of yours to share?
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! Thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like an awesome shooter....which tribe?
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Aoki-san, N. Japan.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

MikmaqWarrior said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this Natty today, I call "Nitap" which is the Mi'kmaq word for "Friend"
> It was a gift from @lbojoe and @treeman....a tree-bojoe collaboration build that honors my people....It was the most thoughtful surprise slingmail I have ever received....Everytime I shoot it I feel a sence humble pride (if that makes any sense to at all).
> 
> Anyways, enough of that sappy bromance stuff...lol...it banded with Simpleshot black which is working surprisingly well in -10°C (14°F)...
> 
> I believe I could hunt with these bands, in these temperatures... within 10 yard...and an active release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is wicked cool beyond words! Dang!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to add these so people can truly appreciate what they put into this build....
> This is how I received it....I removed the woodpecker feathers cause although they looked awesome, they kinda distracted me and they were gonna get all beat up from use...and I removed the Gypsy tabs so I could ban it up with flats for hunting...I couldn't get used to the tubes..
> 
> They did their homework too...all of the symbols are integral to my specific tribe...
> 
> My wife cried when she saw my reaction to opening the package and seeing this....words can't explain how I felt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wow! Again!!!


----------



## skarrd

MikmaqWarrior said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> still playin around with this one,kinda nice shootin 1/4 in after all the 3/8's and marbles also got a little hang time with Ogre and the LBS,but mostly this
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooter....great looking Pitty too! They are the best breed ever...smart as a whip
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,thats my little Chole and he is pretty smart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I had a pitty named Chloe and she was so sweet and smart. I miss her greatly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was my Pitty...she was trained in two languages and new too many commands fr me to keep count of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Chole is actually a masculine {?} form of Chloe,who was my good friends dog that she lost in a house fire,i had the privelage of taking care of her when she went on vacation [shauna that is not chloe.lol] so I told her I would name my next dog after Chloe,but turned out to be a boy dog so,,,,,Chole is nis name


----------



## skarrd

Your Blue looks like my Zoe,bet she was a sweetie too.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

skarrd said:


> Your Blue looks like my Zoe,bet she was a sweetie too.


Yes she was...I think of her every day...many times each day

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

skarrd said:


> Your Blue looks like my Zoe,bet she was a sweetie too.


And you are right, they do look alike

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I just realized that I unintentionally hijacked this thread....my apologies....got carried away with the Pitty pics and stories

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Incredibly hard to follow you guys today!

This one was a recent gift, and I was having a blast shooting it tonight.


----------



## Rayshot

treefork said:


> I thought you were just going gangster on us Ray .


That is good, Marty!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> Incredibly hard to follow you guys today!
> 
> This one was a recent gift, and I was having a blast shooting it tonight.


Sorry bro...got a little off topic there for awhile...
That's a sweet shooter...love the butt cap....always wanted to try adding one on my next build...looks sharp

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly hard to follow you guys today!
> 
> This one was a recent gift, and I was having a blast shooting it tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bro...got a little off topic there for awhile...
> That's a sweet shooter...love the butt cap....always wanted to try adding one on my next build...looks sharp
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nice little natural bud!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

it happ



MikmaqWarrior said:


> I just realized that I unintentionally hijacked this thread....my apologies....got carried away with the Pitty pics and stories
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


ens like that,i Love my Pittys and my slingshots


----------



## skarrd

Crazy Canuck said:


> Incredibly hard to follow you guys today!
> 
> This one was a recent gift, and I was having a blast shooting it tonight.


Very nice,like that long handle!


----------



## BushpotChef

My new skateboard LBS from @port boy made of course by @Joey Jfive Lujan , amazing little shooter. It'll be with me on many adventures!

No name for her just yet.. 









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Just received the Can-Able from Vly today! I am really enjoying it!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Sweet Shooter!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Looks like everyone in Canada got slingmail 

These two today from devils son in law. He did a fantastic job making these!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

I shot these 2 LBS today ! .. the chola thermal active resin/g10 and my EDC from my buddy PB!! .. 
















Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Crazy Canuck said:


> Looks like everyone in Canada got slingmail
> 
> These two today from devils son in law. He did a fantastic job making these!


Awesome naturals right there!! They are perfect, your a lucky guy


----------



## Ibojoe

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I shot these 2 LBS today ! .. the chola thermal active resin/g10 and my EDC from my buddy PB!! ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


That's a gorgeous chola. 
I'm surprised you don't have rays of light coming out of your pocket carrying that P. B. Those are some beauty's there!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Shooting .177 bbs OTT on 1632 singles probably isn't what Bill had in mind when he designed the Scorpion, but it works just fine.   :thumbsup:


----------



## PhrednurHead

SLINGDUDE said:


> Shooting .177 bbs OTT on 1632 singles probably isn't what Bill had in mind when he designed the Scorpion, but it works just fine.   :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting .177 bbs OTT on 1632 singles probably isn't what Bill had in mind when he designed the Scorpion, but it works just fine.   :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bb_scorp.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> SLINGDUDE
> 
> How do you have those tubes tied to the scorpion? I would like to try that as I can't seem to hit anything with my scorpion shooting TTF
Click to expand...


----------



## SLINGDUDE

It's quite simple really. Just lay the tube in the groove for the band tie and wrap tightly on top of the tube, forcing it to stay seated in the band tie groove. I alternated consecutive wraps by going around on the left side of the tube and then on the right of the tube. I hope that makes sense. I can try to take a couple more pics tonight if that will help. I haven't shot this set up a great deal yet, but I've seen no signs of slippage.


----------



## hoggy

SLINGDUDE said:


> It's quite simple really. Just lay the tube in the groove for the band tie and wrap tightly on top of the tube, forcing it to stay seated in the band tie groove. I alternated consecutive wraps by going around on the left side of the tube and then on the right of the tube. I hope that makes sense. I can try to take a couple more pics tonight if that will help. I haven't shot this set up a great deal yet, but I've seen no signs of slippage.


you can do similar with a torque and topshot by tying ttf in the ott grooves.


----------



## hoggy

shot this one today.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> Looks like everyone in Canada got slingmail
> 
> These two today from devils son in law. He did a fantastic job making these!


He sure does good work...sweet Natty's man...and lanyards

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

BushpotChef said:


> My new skateboard LBS from @port boy made of course by @Joey Jfive Lujan , amazing little shooter. It'll be with me on many adventures!
> 
> No name for her just yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


rool:

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I shot these 2 LBS today ! .. the chola thermal active resin/g10 and my EDC from my buddy PB!! ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


The green resin one is dope....

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

I’ve been gettin it with my chalice from @Slingnerd. Precise yellow straight cuts and marbles. Love this setup.


----------



## Ibojoe

treeman said:


> I've been gettin it with my chalice from @Slingnerd. Precise yellow straight cuts and marbles. Love this setup.


 That is such a nice Chalice.


----------



## Thwap

Not beautiful natty, but a sweeeet little shooter. 1/4 steel, 2040, tiny microfiber pouch. A "tink" instead of a "CLANK", but its very consistent...im down with ott... tubes


----------



## skarrd

Got some sunshine today and a little warmth,so shot these 3 today with 3/8s felt good to be outdoors again


----------



## woodbark

treeman said:


> I've been gettin it with my chalice from @Slingnerd. Precise yellow straight cuts and marbles. Love this setup.


*treeman* - I like that simple elegant look. I gather from your description - you really like the feel of it - Is it rounded like a "natural tree-fork"? or if not; how thick is it? - Please & thank you


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

This is what I'm shooting today. NOTHING at all...lol... it's only 1°F here in Nova Scotia...(w/wind-chill)....I REALLY need anti-cold bands....I tried to order some but the only Precise available is 3rd Gen, but they aren't labeled as "anti-cold" rather they are labeled as "all season." I ordered some... we'll see when it gets here...I wanted some of the stuff made specifically for the cold...

So, instead I'm working on a Maple board cut...it's ready for sanding now...should be done in a day or so (did a strength test and it passed)
















Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhrednurHead

SLINGDUDE said:


> It's quite simple really. Just lay the tube in the groove for the band tie and wrap tightly on top of the tube, forcing it to stay seated in the band tie groove. I alternated consecutive wraps by going around on the left side of the tube and then on the right of the tube. I hope that makes sense. I can try to take a couple more pics tonight if that will help. I haven't shot this set up a great deal yet, but I've seen no signs of slippage.


That makes perfect sense. By alternating the ties from one side to the other on the tubes you have effectively tied the tubes on with an X pattern.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

PhrednurHead said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite simple really. Just lay the tube in the groove for the band tie and wrap tightly on top of the tube, forcing it to stay seated in the band tie groove. I alternated consecutive wraps by going around on the left side of the tube and then on the right of the tube. I hope that makes sense. I can try to take a couple more pics tonight if that will help. I haven't shot this set up a great deal yet, but I've seen no signs of slippage.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes perfect sense. By alternating the ties from one side to the other on the tubes you have effectively tied the tubes on with an X pattern.
Click to expand...

Exactly! I shot several dozen shots off this rig last night and so far I'm really pleased with the results. I had to adjust my anchor point since the forks are wider than my usual shooters, but I'm decently accurate with it like this.


----------



## Eldon 77

Got these in the mail today and loving them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Heavier than I'm used to but I like it!


----------



## Eldon 77

Nice shooter love that color!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Eldon 77 said:


> Got these in the mail today and loving them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HDPE is awesome...great shooters

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> Heavier than I'm used to but I like it!


Looks sturdy...love the boldness...great color

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

woodbark said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been gettin it with my chalice from @Slingnerd. Precise yellow straight cuts and marbles. Love this setup.
> 
> 
> 
> *treeman* - I like that simple elegant look. I gather from your description - you really like the feel of it - Is it rounded like a "natural tree-fork"? or if not; how thick is it? - Please & thank you
Click to expand...

Hey WB!

It started as a lightly spalted Asian Cherry fork and then I put an intense recurve in it. More pics in the thread below.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/113966-build-and-swap-from-slingnerd/?hl=chalice


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## raventree78

Finally got my ducks in row and got back out on the range, Mainly shot this one that I made earlier this month. Shoots like a laser, if I do my part


----------



## Eldon 77

Picked this one up in a trade this week. It's another old school hts this one is made of some sort of ballistic grade resin material.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## Cjw

Shot these today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Bootsmann said:


> 20190118_135349.jpg


Is this your own frame design?

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann

Yes it is. It's pretty much the combination of a few frames.
The handle of the slim waist pfs design i made a few of, the 1 1/4" wide fork of the lbs style frame i made i few days ago and the middle section of the wasp pfs


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!


Beautiful!

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Bootsmann said:


> 20190118_135349.jpg


I love this shooter...I think it's the grain that really grabs me...looks like dead oak burl...

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190118_135349.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shooter...I think it's the grain that really grabs me...looks like dead oak burl...
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's yew

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/114860-ax-gapper/


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot these today. Supposed to be 78 degrees Fahrenheit today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woodbark

*Cjw* - Very, very elegant - Of course, the woodgrain catches the eye immediately! ..... Q: Is it Steel or Aluminum core?


----------



## skarrd

well its 40 degrees and wind howlin like a Banshee,but i tried a few shots with this one now that it has some *real* tubes on it,and now i am back in front of the heater. Sheesh!


----------



## Cjw

woodbark said:


> *Cjw* - Very, very elegant - Of course, the woodgrain catches the eye immediately! ..... Q: Is it Steel or Aluminum core?


 All SPS's have a stainless steel core.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

skarrd said:


> well its 40 degrees and wind howlin like a Banshee,but i tried a few shots with this one now that it has some *real* tubes on it,and now i am back in front of the heater. Sheesh!


 I'm thinking about barbecuing some beef and pork ribs today. Got a freezer full just begging for some barbecue sauce.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoggy

Yay bbqed meat, especially pig.

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Rubber coated Poly Antelope with looped 1632 and my new Acrylic Mannequin with TBG bands and Simple Shot Black bikini wrap.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Hey folks. Been a long while since I've been on here. Good to be back..

I've been shooting Trad Bows for many years now and Slingshots off and on the last 10-12 years or so.

Recently scored a few Simple Shot frames(Torque, Axiom Ocularius and a Scout) and Starting to get back at it. Really liking the Torque so far..

Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

My choices for cold day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

stevekt said:


> Rubber coated Poly Antelope with looped 1632 and my new Acrylic Mannequin with TBG bands and Simple Shot Black bikini wrap.


That Mannequin sure is sexy...for real...lol

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Eldon 77 said:


> My choices for cold day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 love them...

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Hey folks. Been a long while since I've been on here. Good to be back..
> 
> I've been shooting Trad Bows for many years now and Slingshots off and on the last 10-12 years or so.
> 
> Recently scored a few Simple Shot frames(Torque, Axiom Ocularius and a Scout) and Starting to get back at it. Really liking the Torque so far..
> 
> Mike
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MtnfolkMike, nice edc setup you got there and welcome back!


----------



## Blue Raja

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Hey folks. Been a long while since I've been on here. Good to be back..
> 
> I've been shooting Trad Bows for many years now and Slingshots off and on the last 10-12 years or so.
> 
> Recently scored a few Simple Shot frames(Torque, Axiom Ocularius and a Scout) and Starting to get back at it. Really liking the Torque so far..
> 
> Mike
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto - Trad archer who shoots slingshots to maintain form and focus when I cannot get outdoors. Great set-up!


----------



## Blue Raja

Dressed-up Torque

Pseudo tapered tubes, Warrior pouch, 3/8 steel shot (antiqued w/ forced patina, wood ash and Rustoleum coating), paracord wrap, jute wrist sling, skull beads, and Ceylon tea ammo crate.

Accurate and fun.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Thanks folks.. Appreciate it..


----------



## stevekt

Trying out some office rubber bands today.
Thai slingshot with #105 rubber bands, POM X6 with 8 strands of looped #32, and Poly Antelope with 6 strands of square knotted #32.


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Hey folks. Been a long while since I've been on here. Good to be back..
> 
> I've been shooting Trad Bows for many years now and Slingshots off and on the last 10-12 years or so.
> 
> Recently scored a few Simple Shot frames(Torque, Axiom Ocularius and a Scout) and Starting to get back at it. Really liking the Torque so far..
> 
> Mike
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> MtnfolkMike, nice edc setup you got there and welcome back!
Click to expand...

Welcome back! nice looking blade there,Maker?


----------



## skarrd

some frameless shooting,3/4 Butterfly with covert 5's gift,that paracord wrap[?] casing,really makes a difference in the shooting,got 6 hits out of 10 shots on aluminum can Nice


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

stevekt said:


> Trying out some office rubber bands today.
> Thai slingshot with #105 rubber bands, POM X6 with 8 strands of looped #32, and Poly Antelope with 6 strands of square knotted #32.


Nice shooters!
I love hunting with office bands

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

skarrd said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Hey folks. Been a long while since I've been on here. Good to be back..
> 
> I've been shooting Trad Bows for many years now and Slingshots off and on the last 10-12 years or so.
> 
> Recently scored a few Simple Shot frames(Torque, Axiom Ocularius and a Scout) and Starting to get back at it. Really liking the Torque so far..
> 
> Mike
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> MtnfolkMike, nice edc setup you got there and welcome back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome back! nice looking blade there,Maker?
Click to expand...

Thanks.. That little knife is made by my buddy Caleb Havens of @anglerknives It's called the Swimmer.. Probably one of the most handiest little knives around.. Check him out of you're on Instagram..

This is my usual EDC.. Sometimes I switch out a few things but for the most part it stays the same..


----------



## skarrd

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Hey folks. Been a long while since I've been on here. Good to be back..
> 
> I've been shooting Trad Bows for many years now and Slingshots off and on the last 10-12 years or so.
> 
> Recently scored a few Simple Shot frames(Torque, Axiom Ocularius and a Scout) and Starting to get back at it. Really liking the Torque so far..
> 
> Mike
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> MtnfolkMike, nice edc setup you got there and welcome back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome back! nice looking blade there,Maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.. That little knife is made by my buddy Caleb Havens of @anglerknives It's called the Swimmer.. Probably one of the most handiest little knives around.. Check him out of you're on Instagram..
> 
> This is my usual EDC.. Sometimes I switch out a few things but for the most part it stays the same..
Click to expand...

will check him out Thanks.i'm kind of a blade freak as well as SS freak


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> some frameless shooting,3/4 Butterfly with covert 5's gift,that paracord wrap[?] casing,really makes a difference in the shooting,got 6 hits out of 10 shots on aluminum can Nice


Skarrd, awesome shooting buddy! Gotta love frameless!


----------



## Allst

Nice morning with these


----------



## BushpotChef

Launching 5/8" glass from the LBS. Running some SS black 3/4"×1/4"×7" long draw, busting the bottle cap spinner at 21 ft. Literally can't believe how accurate I've gotten with this frame, gonna do a video today as its been a while & and I'm absolutely loving this. Named her Black Betty lol. Simply can't say enough good about it - simplicity and functionality embodied.

Team LBS! 









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Shot this a bunch last night. Absolutely fantastic shooter! Clay ammo so in the off chance I fork hit, the probability of serious damage is minimized.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn this cherry gapper from Treeman. Presice.40's from Mr. Brooks. Pouch from Flatband. Band ties from Alfred Monkey Nipples. How nice, all I've got in this rig is 2 short pieces of butchers twine to tie the pouch. 
It's awesome to have great friends!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today.


Love that!


----------



## skarrd

interesting day today,gloomy and overcast but warm,so,the first pic was an experiment with 1832 [?] tubes para wrapped Covert 5 style,just to see what would happen,i used some braided rope stuff i had in the garage [like giant paracord sorta] and it does make the *handling* of the frameless Much easier and grippier,then i shot the three below and tried Covert 5's over the knuckle style,extremely accurate ,for me anyway,was shooting 3/8s and 1/4 in,and BBs out of the bb shooter,at 33 feet hitting about 50 percent.Good day


----------



## woodbark

Pardon my ignorance but - THIS LOOKS BLOODY INSANE - unless it's not really your fist you are actually shooting off of :hmm:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

skarrd said:


> interesting day today,gloomy and overcast but warm,so,the first pic was an experiment with 1832 [?] tubes para wrapped Covert 5 style,just to see what would happen,i used some braided rope stuff i had in the garage [like giant paracord sorta] and it does make the *handling* of the frameless Much easier and grippier,then i shot the three below and tried Covert 5's over the knuckle style,extremely accurate ,for me anyway,was shooting 3/8s and 1/4 in,and BBs out of the bb shooter,at 33 feet hitting about 50 percent.Good day


That's scary bro...lol...wow...I can see me shattering my middle knuckle attempting that Covert 5 style...
I'd love to see a video of you shooting like that, if you got one...wow

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

woodbark said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but - THIS LOOKS BLOODY INSANE - unless it's not really your fist you are actually shooting off of :hmm:


that is what I thought as well,but tried it with rubber paintball ammo and it works BUT you Have to twist AND tweak,surprisingly accurate


----------



## skarrd

MikmaqWarrior said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting day today,gloomy and overcast but warm,so,the first pic was an experiment with 1832 [?] tubes para wrapped Covert 5 style,just to see what would happen,i used some braided rope stuff i had in the garage [like giant paracord sorta] and it does make the *handling* of the frameless Much easier and grippier,then i shot the three below and tried Covert 5's over the knuckle style,extremely accurate ,for me anyway,was shooting 3/8s and 1/4 in,and BBs out of the bb shooter,at 33 feet hitting about 50 percent.Good day
> 
> 
> 
> That's scary bro...lol...wow...I can see me shattering my middle knuckle attempting that Covert 5 style...
> I'd love to see a video of you shooting like that, if you got one...wow
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

actually covert 5 has one on his youtube channel,i don't have video capabilities,,,,,,,dinosaur flip phone,,,,,,,,


----------



## woodbark

skarrd said:


> woodbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but - THIS LOOKS BLOODY INSANE - unless it's not really your fist you are actually shooting off of :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what I thought as well,but tried it with rubber paintball ammo and it works BUT you Have to twist AND tweak,surprisingly accurate
Click to expand...

Well guess what? ... I am inclined to believe you are right about this! ... I just tried a piece of 5/16" Paracord around my middle finger and pulled really hard on it and to my surprise, it was actually very comfortable - - - I could see this working quite well with that bit of "twist & tweak" - - - - - Guess I may just be rigging one of these up and giving it a go ..... (with gloves :wacko: )


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I need my hands for playing guitar...I won't even shoot PFS...lol...

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbark

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I need my hands for playing guitar...I won't even shoot PFS...lol...
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


*I hear ya man ! *- Good to know the Guitar Profile is real as well - - - I love that instrument but have to settle for enjoying hearing it played - my brain absolutely refuses to let me learn playing this instrument  . but I do have a nephew who just happens to be the lead guitarist in a popular rock band.


----------



## skarrd

woodbark said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but - THIS LOOKS BLOODY INSANE - unless it's not really your fist you are actually shooting off of :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what I thought as well,but tried it with rubber paintball ammo and it works BUT you Have to twist AND tweak,surprisingly accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well guess what? ... I am inclined to believe you are right about this! ... I just tried a piece of 5/16" Paracord around my middle finger and pulled really hard on it and to my surprise, it was actually very comfortable - - - I could see this working quite well with that bit of "twist & tweak" - - - - - Guess I may just be rigging one of these up and giving it a go ..... (with gloves :wacko: )
Click to expand...

you will have to use 1632 tubes to fit the 550 paracord,it also works well traditional frameless as well


----------



## skarrd

the *tweak* and traditional {?} frameless


----------



## BushpotChef

We frameless bunch are getting about as nutty as folks who do tricks with sharpened balisongs - and I'm just fine with that lol. Cool idea skarrd I'm gonna give that a go tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

This one tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Running the orange Torque for my nighttime shooting session. Precise yellow 1"×1/2"×6.5" & a Warrior pouch. 5/8" marbles.









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> woodbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but - THIS LOOKS BLOODY INSANE - unless it's not really your fist you are actually shooting off of :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what I thought as well,but tried it with rubber paintball ammo and it works BUT you Have to twist AND tweak,surprisingly accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well guess what? ... I am inclined to believe you are right about this! ... I just tried a piece of 5/16" Paracord around my middle finger and pulled really hard on it and to my surprise, it was actually very comfortable - - - I could see this working quite well with that bit of "twist & tweak" - - - - - Guess I may just be rigging one of these up and giving it a go ..... (with gloves :wacko: )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you will have to use 1632 tubes to fit the 550 paracord,it also works well traditional frameless as well
Click to expand...

Skarrd, awesome shooting bro! That's good stuff right there! Awesome frameless build with 1832s! Love the spin-shot! And is that a new version of the wooden Guillotine I see there? That looks awesome! How are your bands attached and pouch attached?

Woodbark you gotta try frameless either over the back of the hand "bareback" or "traditional" style frameless! Use soft ammo first like balled up tinfoil to get the mechanics down first. Then once you get confident try it with a glove. Then when you are ready, go all out lol! With "bareback" shooting just make sure your fist is straight like in Skarrd's picture, the knuckles are barely visible. If your knuckles are up you will get hit! It happened to me lol. I'll try to make a new video because my video I posted was one of my first video posts and I wasn't even in frame when I was shooting! Lol only my target was. But if you wanna see videos, search "bareback slingshot shooting" and some good videos pop up. That's where I learned from! Checkout BushpotChef's and JoeyJFiveLujan's videos on "traditional" frameless shooting.

Sling On!


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but - THIS LOOKS BLOODY INSANE - unless it's not really your fist you are actually shooting off of :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what I thought as well,but tried it with rubber paintball ammo and it works BUT you Have to twist AND tweak,surprisingly accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well guess what? ... I am inclined to believe you are right about this! ... I just tried a piece of 5/16" Paracord around my middle finger and pulled really hard on it and to my surprise, it was actually very comfortable - - - I could see this working quite well with that bit of "twist & tweak" - - - - - Guess I may just be rigging one of these up and giving it a go ..... (with gloves :wacko: )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you will have to use 1632 tubes to fit the 550 paracord,it also works well traditional frameless as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skarrd, awesome shooting bro! That's good stuff right there! Awesome frameless build with 1832s! Love the spin-shot! And is that a new version of the wooden Guillotine I see there? That looks awesome! How are your bands attached and pouch attached?
> 
> Woodbark you gotta try frameless either over the back of the hand "bareback" or "traditional" style frameless! Use soft ammo first like balled up tinfoil to get the mechanics down first. Then once you get confident try it with a glove. Then when you are ready, go all out lol! With "bareback" shooting just make sure your fist is straight like in Skarrd's picture, the knuckles are barely visible. If your knuckles are up you will get hit! It happened to me lol. I'll try to make a new video because my video I posted was one of my first video posts and I wasn't even in frame when I was shooting! Lol only my target was. But if you wanna see videos, search "bareback slingshot shooting" and some good videos pop up. That's where I learned from! Checkout BushpotChef's and JoeyJFiveLujan's videos on "traditional" frameless shooting.
> 
> Sling On!
Click to expand...

that was a little piece /leftover from the original build,i just couldn't resist making,the bands are office rubber bands cut in half and folded thru the holes and toothpickedi forget what that is called,but the piece of toothpick goes thru the loop and friction keeps it in place at least shooting BBs


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Crazy Canuck said:


> Looks like everyone in Canada got slingmail
> 
> These two today from devils son in law. He did a fantastic job making these!


Love those nattys!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

There's snow on the ground, but it's supposed to get up to 45F today! I'm shooting this antelope frame with looped 1632 tubes and using clay ammo. The size is a little irregular, but it's just smaller than 3/8" and I can use my house as a backstop without worrying about ricochets.


----------



## skarrd

this is basically how it fastens up,this is an old flatband BB shooter i made years ago,,before i knew about office bands,the little;un is drting still ,polyurethane.


----------



## skarrd

this is basically how it fastens up,this is an old flatband BB shooter i made years ago,,before i knew about office bands,the little;un is drting still ,polyurethane.


----------



## mattwalt

skarrd said:


> this is basically how it fastens up,this is an old flatband BB shooter i made years ago,,before i knew about office bands,the little;un is drting still ,polyurethane.


One of my go-to attachment methods. I use paracord with the ends melted as the pin.


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> this is basically how it fastens up,this is an old flatband BB shooter i made years ago,,before i knew about office bands,the little;un is drting still ,polyurethane.


Aaahhh I see! Awesome and that's another sweet shooter too! Thanks for sharing bro!


----------



## Tree Man

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone in Canada got slingmail
> 
> These two today from devils son in law. He did a fantastic job making these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those nattys!
Click to expand...

 You can spot Jake's work a mile away. They are so cool. I especially like that blonde one.


----------



## Tree Man

My pecan backflip. Just for grins I split a PCG office rubber band longways. It’s surprisingly zippy with 1/4” ammo. Plenty of power for indoor shooting.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is basically how it fastens up,this is an old flatband BB shooter i made years ago,,before i knew about office bands,the little;un is drting still ,polyurethane.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my go-to attachment methods. I use paracord with the ends melted as the pin.
Click to expand...

that is my method also,pics coming


----------



## skarrd

ok here is the littlest *G* and how it is banded, paracord *toothpicks* and all


----------



## Eldon 77

I received this one today. The way this frame locks into your hand is amazing!!Great job STO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> ok here is the littlest *G* and how it is banded, paracord *toothpicks* and all


Skarrd, that's awesome buddy! I like it! Gonna try that!


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> ok here is the littlest *G* and how it is banded, paracord *toothpicks* and all


What sort of bands you got on there bro office elastic? Looks good 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok here is the littlest *G* and how it is banded, paracord *toothpicks* and all
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of bands you got on there bro office elastic? Looks good
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

*So clean & simple ... gives me ideas with 1632, many thanx. *


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok here is the littlest *G* and how it is banded, paracord *toothpicks* and all
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of bands you got on there bro office elastic? Looks good
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

yep Alliance bands,got different colors and they wing a BB or 1/4 inch pretty fast


----------



## skarrd

Alfred E.M. said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok here is the littlest *G* and how it is banded, paracord *toothpicks* and all
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of bands you got on there bro office elastic? Looks good
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So clean & simple ... gives me ideas with 1632, many thanx. *
Click to expand...

thanks. just ordered some 1632 for the same reason


----------



## Ibojoe

SLINGDUDE said:


> Shot this a bunch last night. Absolutely fantastic shooter! Clay ammo so in the off chance I fork hit, the probability of serious damage is minimized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb5.jpg


That's a great shooter there! One of my all time favorites. I think he put a little magic in there.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Ibojoe said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot this a bunch last night. Absolutely fantastic shooter! Clay ammo so in the off chance I fork hit, the probability of serious damage is minimized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great shooter there! One of my all time favorites. I think he put a little magic in there.
Click to expand...

Yeah, there's definitely some magic or voodoo or something in there. Something about it just feels "right" when you pick it up and shoot.


----------



## Eldon 77

Trying it blue this evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Back to this while I wait for the finish on a couple of new builds to cure...


----------



## BushpotChef

LBS w/ 2040's & Warrior SEAL pouch 
Some ole' 5/8" glass.

Smooth as butter, harder than a coffin nail. 









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these today


----------



## skarrd

don't know if this will work but here goes


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> don't know if this will work but here goes


Aww man the video is unavailable bro.


----------



## skarrd

Dang! it shows up on my feed


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Been shooting OTT gansta mostly lately...decided to take my scout out for a practice...got fork hits on first few shots...haven't had a fork hit in a very very long time...lol...OTT is way more forgiving...









Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know if this will work but here goes
> 
> 
> 
> Aww man the video is unavailable bro.
Click to expand...

should work now,,,,i think


----------



## woodbark

skarrd said:


> Dang! it shows up on my feed


Mine as well - Short and sweet !


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting this one now....I got tuned in with my Scout and was sniping the 1-1/2 inch plastic golfball at about 15yards like a sharpshooter...then my bands broke...back to OTT....

I think I prefer OTT gangsta over TTF...for some reason I get my shots off faster...and I'm just as accurate...it's better for hunting...for me anyways...









Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbark

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Shooting this one now....I got tuned in with my Scout and was sniping the 1-1/2 inch plastic golfball at about 15yards like a sharpshooter...then my bands broke...back to OTT....
> 
> I think I prefer OTT gangsta over TTF...for some reason I get my shots off faster...and I'm just as accurate...it's better for hunting...for me anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Thanks MikmaqWarrior! this is good information for me since I am still in the early part of the learning curve.

As a kid, all we knew was "over the fork" with our little naturals. Now, 60+ years later I find myself flip flopping between my 10+ home builts.

As you mention, lately, I too am finding the OTT much easier and cleaner to shoot. .... 2 months ago I would have doubted this since, the bands on the TTF have a much clearer path through the fork as opposed to the OTT which has to deal with the twist in the bands as well as having to clear the top. .... Well go figure  .... guess the never ending learning experience just adds to the intrigue of the sport


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

woodbark said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one now....I got tuned in with my Scout and was sniping the 1-1/2 inch plastic golfball at about 15yards like a sharpshooter...then my bands broke...back to OTT....
> 
> I think I prefer OTT gangsta over TTF...for some reason I get my shots off faster...and I'm just as accurate...it's better for hunting...for me anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MikmaqWarrior! this is good information for me since I am still in the early part of the learning curve.
> 
> As a kid, all we knew was "over the fork" with our little naturals. Now, 60+ years later I find myself flip flopping between my 10+ home builts.
> 
> As you mention, lately, I too am finding the OTT much easier and cleaner to shoot. .... 2 months ago I would have doubted this since, the bands on the TTF have a much clearer path through the fork as opposed to the OTT which has to deal with the twist in the bands as well as having to clear the top. .... Well go figure  .... guess the never ending learning experience just adds to the intrigue of the sport
Click to expand...

I've been shooting for quite a few years and am still learning new things...and learning a lot about myself as well..

I started with OTT upright instinctive 3/4 butterfly...
I switched to OTT 45° cant aiming 3/4 butterfly...
I switched to TTF aiming cheek anchor....
I switched from cheek anchor back to 3/4 butterfly (because of an injury)...
Another injury forced me to change my pouch grip from regular to a "Archer's" style grip (between my index and middle finger...
Finally, I accidentally discovered and adopted an aiming/instinctive hybrid style...

And that's where I am now...I'm kinda glad that I learned so many styles...I think it helped me discover the hybrid style I use today...I'm more accurate and consistent now 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know if this will work but here goes
> 
> 
> 
> Aww man the video is unavailable bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> should work now,,,,i think
Click to expand...

Awesome vid Skarrd! And that's how its done!


----------



## Thwap

Marbles and .25 steel


----------



## Eldon 77

Hts and 5/16.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

New addition that had to go for a spin


----------



## woodbark

*Mike, *I'm curious about the way the bands are tied to the pouch; if I'm seeing it correctly, it looks like this method would actually keep the bands flat from *fork* to *pouch*. I haven't tried this method as yet so my question for you: Does it make a significant difference to the actual performance ?


----------



## Crazy Canuck

woodbark said:


> *Mike, *I'm curious about the way the bands are tied to the pouch; if I'm seeing it correctly, it looks like this method would actually keep the bands flat from *fork* to *pouch*. I haven't tried this method as yet so my question for you: Does it make a significant difference to the actual performance ?


For OTT, I tie to the pouch with a single fold to half the bands, folded back on themselves to the outside. Forgive my messy ties, but I've got some photos showing it.










Loose, it keeps the bands flat out to the pouch where they then form a bit of a "V"










Under tension and with the twist, it seems to keep the bands fairly straight throughout the sight picture for aiming (right side of below photo is top fork when shooting for me).



















I'm not sure if this is better than other ways. I had just Googled band tying when I got started and saw a video from Gamekeeper John showing how to tie OTT vs TTF and went with that. He does a way better job of explaining it, so I'll insert the video too


----------



## woodbark

*Thanks mike *for the detailed photos and video link, knew I'd seen the method/style somewhere before. Hey, no arguments with Gamekeeper, the man is a marksman and obviously a perfectionist and he definitely makes his tie-ups look real fast and simple.

So, I tried the method on my Rambone - It does look way neater but I honestly can't say there is a noticeable difference or improvement in performance but I like Gamekeeper's style


----------



## Crazy Canuck

"Working" from home today waiting for the plumber. Feeling a little blue in anticipation of the bill


----------



## Covert5

I got MojaveMo's Black Pearl along with two additional surprise shooters, The Ogre and The White Funky! I work graves, so I only had time to band up and shoot The Black Pearl. She's so compact and comfy in the hand. She split this can with ease! I call her StarFire. Thanks so much Mo! You left me speechless buddy!


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting these "Pocket Claws" for the first time today... I am enjoying the OTT more simply because it is a touch more ergo comfy and I am more accurate with it. I am not dialing into the TTF frame well... I think I have been shooting too much OTT of late maybe?


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kcherry

Double TBG for 44 cal lead.

Single Amber Latex for 3/8 steel and clay.





  








My PPMGs




__
kcherry


__
Jan 26, 2019




My brass PPMGs


----------



## Blue Raja

Old guy kicking it old school w/ a Trumark WS-1 modded w/ a leather grip, hippie knots on wrist struts, pseudo tapered 1842's, gutted paracord gypsy tabs, wrapped and tucked w/ 64 rubber bands. Need to add some love beads.

Shooting faux antiqued 3/8 steel shot, indoors.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woodbark

Blue Raja said:


> Old guy kicking it old school w/ a Trumark WS-1 modded w/ a leather grip, hippie knots on wrist struts, pseudo tapered 1842's, gutted paracord gypsy tabs, wrapped and tucked w/ 64 rubber bands. Need to add some love beads.
> 
> Shooting faux antiqued 3/8 steel shot, indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumark WS1 mod 001.jpg


This is pretty cool Blue Raja, and very cycle-delic (new word)  if I say so myself Cheers!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Man.. I would love to get one of these SPS slingshots... Is the best way to order off his site ??


----------



## Northerner

This morning I spent some time shooting a light-weight POM Fay-Who at 10 yards in the basement. The -40F outdoor temp was not attractive for plinking. LOL... yah, my wrap & tuck is quite messy and I should have used some clean looking clear poly ribbon. Maybe soon.

*Frame* = Black POM Feihu

*Band* = GZK .50mm orange

*Cut* = 5/8" x 1/2" x 7 1/2"

*Pouch* = 1 13/16" microfiber

*Slingshot weight* = 3.8 oz (110 grams)

*Ammo* = 5/16" steel

*Draw length* = 32"

*Draw weight* = 4 3/4 lb

*Speed *= 200 fps


----------



## kcherry

A Blue Dinosaur



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Man.. I would love to get one of these SPS slingshots... Is the best way to order off his site ??
Click to expand...

 yes just order off Jim's site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today


----------



## hoggy

shot these 4 today. my pp diy tubemaster sniper












red torque






black torque & topshot


----------



## Eldon 77

Love the tube master sniper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

The weapon of choice for the evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Shot StarFire today with some 1632 looped tubes.

Ammo: 3/8 Steel

She did mighty fine against this can!


----------



## urbanshooter

Covert5 said:


> Shot StarFire today with some 1632 looped tubes.
> 
> Ammo: 3/8 Steel
> 
> She did mighty fine against this can!


Nice! We're gonna need a Nightwing, Raven and Beastboy to make it a Titans team


----------



## hoggy

Eldon 77 said:


> The weapon of choice for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We do have the same tastes in frames. I have a wood hellcat.

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Just received this in the mail today... Chinese Stainless Steel frame in the style of a HH (though the dimensions are not quite the same). Super fun frame. I don't know why but it is very easy to get on target though it is not the most comfortable frame to hold on to. I added the racquet grip wrap before use.


----------



## Eldon 77

This one tonight I really like this design.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got a small window of warm today shot the new Baby,didnt do quite as well with the 1/4 in,but we beat hell outa Eeek,he is starting to show some damage,not significant yet,but its there


----------



## skarrd

oops forgot Eeek,lol


----------



## Covert5

Can't seem to put my slingbone down. Its either I'm sitting down flipping it between my fingers or taking it out to kill a can with 3/8 steel!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Shooting my Axiom Ocularis today. With my awesome new custom ammo pouch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Cjw keeps posting SPS's... Arrived today 










Taking some work getting used to the looped tubes. Yet to find the right length for me. I'll get there eventually


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Dang... I think I need an SPS soon.


----------



## Cjw

Crazy Canuck said:


> Cjw keeps posting SPS's... Arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking some work getting used to the looped tubes. Yet to find the right length for me. I'll get there eventually


 Jim makes his a little shorter than I like. Make your own and start with a 1/2 in longer and adjust from there. I shoot only 20/40s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000

Still trying to find my preferred looped tubes length but using 1632s. It is definitely different world from flats.


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> Cjw keeps posting SPS's... Arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking some work getting used to the looped tubes. Yet to find the right length for me. I'll get there eventually
> 
> Just beautiful man, if it were me I'd be shooting flats. I've hunted with loops and they're great but just never been as consistent for me. I don't think I've ever seen an SPS wearing flats yet now that I think of it.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

BushpotChef said:


> Just beautiful man, if it were me I'd be shooting flats. I've hunted with loops and they're great but just never been as consistent for me. I don't think I've ever seen an SPS wearing flats yet now that I think of it.


I did band it up with flats briefly yesterday, then had a change of heart. Figured since all of my frames are set up with flats or single tubes, I should give the loops an honest chance. I'm using Simple Shot extra small tubes at the moment, but have a shwack of tubes en route from GZK.


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just beautiful man, if it were me I'd be shooting flats. I've hunted with loops and they're great but just never been as consistent for me. I don't think I've ever seen an SPS wearing flats yet now that I think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I did band it up with flats briefly yesterday, then had a change of heart. Figured since all of my frames are set up with flats or single tubes, I should give the loops an honest chance. I'm using Simple Shot extra small tubes at the moment, but have a shwack of tubes en route from GZK.
Click to expand...

Right on man I get that, one thing you might consider that I've had excellent results with are pseudo taper tubes. I use 2040 black for that and they're VERY smooth and awesome for targets and small pests. Either way enjoy! 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Eldon 77 said:


> This one tonight I really like this design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice


----------



## Alfred E.M.

I don't think I've ever seen an SPS wearing flats yet now that I think of it.

*Hey Chef, I bought one of these in HDPE from Stone-Spear - outfitting with flats via Chicago screws, just waiting on one more part.*

https://www.stone-spear.com/catapults/polymer-sps


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## BushpotChef

Alfred E.M. said:


> I don't think I've ever seen an SPS wearing flats yet now that I think of it.
> 
> *Hey Chef, I bought one of these in HDPE from Stone-Spear - outfitting with flats via Chicago screws, just waiting on one more part.*
> 
> https://www.stone-spear.com/catapults/polymer-sps


Al, thanks very much this is very cool. I have to ask, are these licenced? Haha

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

BushpotChef said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen an SPS wearing flats yet now that I think of it.
> 
> *Hey Chef, I bought one of these in HDPE from Stone-Spear - outfitting with flats via Chicago screws, just waiting on one more part.*
> 
> https://www.stone-spear.com/catapults/polymer-sps
> 
> 
> 
> Al, thanks very much this is very cool. I have to ask, are these licenced? Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

*Since they're not metal core ... *


----------



## BushpotChef

Alfred E.M. said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen an SPS wearing flats yet now that I think of it.
> 
> *Hey Chef, I bought one of these in HDPE from Stone-Spear - outfitting with flats via Chicago screws, just waiting on one more part.*
> 
> https://www.stone-spear.com/catapults/polymer-sps
> 
> 
> 
> Al, thanks very much this is very cool. I have to ask, are these licenced? Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Since they're not metal core ... *
Click to expand...

Gotcha 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Needed to brighten up this cloudy, gloomy day!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kalevala

After work about thirty shots with this and then it was dark again.


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice frame lucky where you getting those lead beans from bro?

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have always admired this specific frame. It reminds me of all those crazy awesome tables where they fill in the gaps with insane resin mixes and turn them into incredible tops.


----------



## Covert5

Its raining cats and dogs today and is forecasted to rain through the weekend. I shot my first natural yesterday which was gifted to me by MojaveMo! Thanks so much Mo! This was originally made by UkPrelude in Scotland! A beautiful hazelnut "Ogre" named by Mo. It is beautifully finished with the bark still on! Shot with 3/8 steel. It makes me want to be Dennis the menace and trot around town being mischievous and shoot'n out windows!

Never knew shoot'n ugly looked so good!


----------



## Eldon 77

This one is tonight's entertainment!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

How many sps frames do you have???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

25 I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

When you find something that works. That's impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Just counted them 28.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot my go to today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

I'm not a tube shooter but I'm going to order one of those things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

the simple shot this morning and the * babys* a little bit ago,just 3/8s and marbles,poor ol Eeek is starting to show some damage,LOL!


----------



## stevekt

I wanted to get some shots in before it starts raining but I didn't want to set up my full 33 foot driveway range so I made an impromptu spinner and shot 3/8 clay pottery ammo in the garden from around 21 feet with my new Aliexpress bare handled Poly Antelope banded with looped 1632.


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bootsmann

One apple a day...


----------



## Luck over skill

BushpotChef said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice frame lucky where you getting those lead beans from bro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks man, I make them myself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

These two today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

just the one today. pretty good shooting for the 1st time i think.


----------



## Eldon 77

Nice shooter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

The Alley cat is a great shooter . I've got Alley cat #1. Shoot 20/40 looped tubes on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevekt

Only had a small window of opportunity to shoot between rainstorms here in So Cal. Went through a lot of set ups quickly until the sprinkles shut me down.

Scout with discount store light exercise bands, Pom X6 with single 1745, Rubber Handled Poly Antelope with looped 2040, Bare Handled Poly Antelope with looped 1632.


----------



## lovetosling123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

lovetosling123 said:


> Heck yea man, sweet frames
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

stevekt said:


> Only had a small window of opportunity to shoot between rainstorms here in So Cal. Went through a lot of set ups quickly until the sprinkles shut me down.
> Scout with discount store light exercise bands, Pom X6 with single 1745, Rubber Handled Poly Antelope with looped 2040, Bare Handled Poly Antelope with looped 1632.


That's a classy collection buddy. I like em.


----------



## Allst

All Good


----------



## Cjw

Shooting three of my most prized slingshots. The fine work of Tom from BunnyBuster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Those are stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Shot indoors today and killed a mini coke can with my "chubby" turtle made by MakoPat!


----------



## skarrd

gloomy but warm got some time in with these 2 today,i really think these are my two best and most shot SS anymore,finished off the evening with a Good cigar and a cup of expresso,got a good day in today, oh and the tat2 is all healed up now


----------



## Covert5

Skarrd, awesome combo there bro! After your session, did you smoke your cigar and say, "I love it when a plan comes together." - Hannibal from the A-TEAM.


----------



## Ibojoe

Cjw said:


> Shooting three of my most prized slingshots. The fine work of Tom from BunnyBuster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the bunny busters. Awesome frames


----------



## Covert5

Just had some silent kills while everyone was sleeping! 
Slingbone w/ rubber ammo


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting my Backflip by lbojoe....

Using 7.1g lead egg weights (equivalent to 10.25mm lead balls) with 1-1/4" to 3/4" cut 9" active length Simpleshot black latex. It packs one helluva punch. It's a great hunting setup for ducks, geese, and porcupine...
I tried 5/8" catseye marbles but this bandset is too much. The marbles have a curve ball effect past 10 yards...I usually use 1" - 1/4" taper, which is perfect









Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

the alley cat. 2040 looped tubes & 1632 looped tubes. about the same amount of paper hits for my amatuer novice self. the same applies to my phone camera skills today too, apparently. sorry for the weird focus shot.


----------



## Cjw

Shot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

More silent but deadly kills!
Slingchux
Rubber ammo
Soft spinner
Indoor at 33ft.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> More silent but deadly kills!
> Slingchux
> Rubber ammo
> Soft spinner
> Indoor at 33ft.


Slingchux Norris!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

"You wouldn't like me when I'm angry".

This is what happens when you make a pfs angry. "Hulk Smash!"

The Bonegrip Flex PFS!
Ammo: 3/8 steel and marbles
Distance: 33 ft. 
https://slingshotforum.com/topic/115154-the-bonegrip-flex-pfs-by-bone/


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Shooting this little Chinese frame (maybe an 'antelope'? Not sure about the exact model) with clay, eco-friendly ammo today in between classes. Nothing like a little slinging to ease test anxiety!


----------



## Eldon 77

I received this one in the mail today. My good slingshot friend samurai was kind enough to build me this clone of his personal target dragon. I love the way my pinky hooks around this frame.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Eldon 77 said:


> I received this one in the mail today. My good slingshot friend samurai was kind enough to build me this clone of his personal target dragon. I love the way my pinky hooks around this frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa! That looks great!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

I thought he done a magnificent job on it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Shooting this little Chinese frame (maybe an 'antelope'? Not sure about the exact model) with clay, eco-friendly ammo today in between classes. Nothing like a little slinging to ease test anxiety!


I think I have the same frame. If someone yelled FIRE! I think I'd grab it and run. It rolled with UKprelude in Scotland before he sent it to me.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Eldon 77 said:


> I received this one in the mail today. My good slingshot friend samurai was kind enough to build me this clone of his personal target dragon. I love the way my pinky hooks around this frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad it arrived! Credit to Bill Hays for his design and many thanks for letting me do a clone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Slowly starting to get along with the SPS. Settling in on 20" cut 2040 for the loops. Finished up the evening with the PFS, because you always have to stop in a good place


----------



## stevekt

Crazy Canuck said:


> Slowly starting to get along with the SPS. Settling in on 20" cut 2040 for the loops. Finished up the evening with the PFS, because you always have to stop in a good place


Nice bands. I just spent the evening making green GZK 2040 and 1636 looped bandsets.


----------



## urbanshooter

Just got back from a short break and I picked up these two again...


----------



## Ibojoe

Mojave Mo said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this little Chinese frame (maybe an 'antelope'? Not sure about the exact model) with clay, eco-friendly ammo today in between classes. Nothing like a little slinging to ease test anxiety!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have the same frame. If someone yelled FIRE! I think I'd grab it and run. It rolled with UKprelude in Scotland before he sent it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




Mojave Mo said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this little Chinese frame (maybe an 'antelope'? Not sure about the exact model) with clay, eco-friendly ammo today in between classes. Nothing like a little slinging to ease test anxiety!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have the same frame. If someone yelled FIRE! I think I'd grab it and run. It rolled with UKprelude in Scotland before he sent it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I like that one Mo.. It looks like it's been around the block and back a few times. You just gotta love a work horse. I'd hang on to that one!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Yeah Mo, I love that frame! It just fits into your hand perfectly. A little hard to pocket cause it's so chubby, but man it's fun!


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Shooting this beauty today during breaks in the rain. 
It's a Chalice style crafted from a Sweet Gum Tree Fork. It was made by Treeman. 
It's a super comfortable shooter. Very fast too. Been shooting a lot biodegradable Clay Ammo lately. We've got a metal B.B. gun target in the yard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Crazy Canuck said:


> Slowly starting to get along with the SPS. Settling in on 20" cut 2040 for the loops. Finished up the evening with the PFS, because you always have to stop in a good place


good looking PFS,whats it made of?


----------



## Crazy Canuck

I think it's painted plywood. Got it from Wasp UK. Sadly I forget the maker, but I believe he is Italian. The splotchy paint adds a nice texture, so the grip is pretty solid.


----------



## skarrd

Crazy Canuck said:


> I think it's painted plywood. Got it from Wasp UK. Sadly I forget the maker, but I believe he is Italian. The splotchy paint adds a nice texture, so the grip is pretty solid.


well it looks really cool,almost like stone.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Thankfully much lighter  Here's a better photo of it.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Scorpion, Ranger OTT, and Wasp PFS today. Probably going to go back to flat bands on the Wasp. Not feeling much love for the tubes with it.


----------



## Covert5

I went frameless pfs/full albatross today and hacked this can!

32.5" looped 1632 tubes sheathed w/paracord
Ammo: 3/8 steel
Distance: 33 ft.


----------



## Cjw

Here's one I don't shoot. Just have it on display in a case. One of only 3 I believe. Zombie Apocalypse SPS.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

Crazy Canuck said:


> Thankfully much lighter  Here's a better photo of it.


I think it might be Tiziano Mecacci? That dude makes some beautiful acid etched steel frames... I didn't.know that he made painted plywood ones as well...


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

urbanshooter said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully much lighter  Here's a better photo of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might be Tiziano Mecacci? That dude makes some beautiful acid etched steel frames... I didn't.know that he made painted plywood ones as well...
Click to expand...

That was it. Thanks. I felt bad forgetting his name. Think they said multiplex?


----------



## Ibojoe

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Shooting this beauty today during breaks in the rain.
> It's a Chalice style crafted from a Sweet Gum Tree Fork. It was made by Treeman.
> It's a super comfortable shooter. Very fast too. Been shooting a lot biodegradable Clay Ammo lately. We've got a metal B.B. gun target in the yard.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! You got a nice one there buddy. Our friend Treeman is a natural specialist. I didn't see the but in the pictures that he sent me. 
What an amazing Chalice.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

-25C (-13F) out today before windchill... Decided to bring the woods to me!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Ibojoe said:


> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this beauty today during breaks in the rain.
> It's a Chalice style crafted from a Sweet Gum Tree Fork. It was made by Treeman.
> It's a super comfortable shooter. Very fast too. Been shooting a lot biodegradable Clay Ammo lately. We've got a metal B.B. gun target in the yard.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You got a nice one there buddy. Our friend Treeman is a natural specialist. I didn't see the but in the pictures that he sent me.
> What an amazing Chalice.
Click to expand...

Many thanks.. He is indeed a great guy and an amazing craftsman.. I'm loving this Chalice.. I's my first one in this style.. I put up a few other pics of it on my Instagram too, If you're intersted.. @mtnfolkmike This pic doesn't really do it justice..


----------



## stevekt

Took my Poly Antelope out for a spin while the sun was still shining. :target:

Bare Handled Poly Antelope

1632 looped tubes

3/8" Clay Ammo


----------



## MOJAVE MO

stevekt said:


> Took my Poly Antelope out for a spin while the sun was still shining. :target:
> 
> Bare Handled Poly Antelope
> 1632 looped tubes
> 3/8" Clay Ammo


Sweet! I've got some of those practice balls. They haven't done jacksnot for my golf game. I am thinking 30lb test fishing line and hang some in the trees on my morning walk. Pick blind shooting spots, use clay ammo, and leave the neighbors pets alone....?!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Mojave Mo said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Poly Antelope out for a spin while the sun was still shining. :target:
> 
> Bare Handled Poly Antelope
> 1632 looped tubes
> 3/8" Clay Ammo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! I've got some of those practice balls. They haven't done jacksnot for my golf game. I am thinking 30lb test fishing line and hang some in the trees on my morning walk. Pick blind shooting spots, use clay ammo, and leave the neighbors pets alone....?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Ibojoe

Been workin this maple Chalice with cedar swells for the last few days. I cut in a finger slot and a thumb pad. It’s quite comfortable


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe said:


> Been workin this maple Chalice with cedar swells for the last few days. I cut in a finger slot and a thumb pad. It's quite comfortable


Ibojoe! Awesome work! I swear I can see your reflection off the palm swell!


----------



## Eldon 77

Still shooting the target dragon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KawKan

Ibojoe said:


> Been workin this maple Chalice with cedar swells for the last few days. I cut in a finger slot and a thumb pad. It's quite comfortable


Dang, Joe, that maple is a beauty!

I love the way the way the handle curves toward the forks.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ibojoe said:


> Been workin this maple Chalice with cedar swells for the last few days. I cut in a finger slot and a thumb pad. It's quite comfortable


Joe, I think that's the nicest Chalice I have seen.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Been workin this maple Chalice with cedar swells for the last few days. I cut in a finger slot and a thumb pad. It's quite comfortable


Man...that's gorgeous!!!!

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Little ones today


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Shooting my LBS today. Love this little thing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Shooting my LBS today. Love this little thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


got that same LBS only without the lanyard hole,was that your addition? still digging that little blade to.


----------



## Ibojoe

KawKan said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been workin this maple Chalice with cedar swells for the last few days. I cut in a finger slot and a thumb pad. It's quite comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, Joe, that maple is a beauty!
> I love the way the way the handle curves toward the forks.
Click to expand...




Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been workin this maple Chalice with cedar swells for the last few days. I cut in a finger slot and a thumb pad. It's quite comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I think that's the nicest Chalice I have seen.
Click to expand...




MikmaqWarrior said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been workin this maple Chalice with cedar swells for the last few days. I cut in a finger slot and a thumb pad. It's quite comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> Man...that's gorgeous!!!!
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




KawKan said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been workin this maple Chalice with cedar swells for the last few days. I cut in a finger slot and a thumb pad. It's quite comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, Joe, that maple is a beauty!
> I love the way the way the handle curves toward the forks.
Click to expand...




Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been workin this maple Chalice with cedar swells for the last few days. I cut in a finger slot and a thumb pad. It's quite comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I think that's the nicest Chalice I have seen.
Click to expand...




MikmaqWarrior said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been workin this maple Chalice with cedar swells for the last few days. I cut in a finger slot and a thumb pad. It's quite comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> Man...that's gorgeous!!!!
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks you guys. I'm working my way to a GKJ "pocket rocket " with the finger slot and big thumb rest.


----------



## Thwap

diggin the new dub, dudes! im impressed with it. btw, the pp topshot is so nice with heavy bands! next stop, double dub dub has anyone clearanced a topshot for bigger ammo? there's not a lot of room there for big stuff to fit thru. im mainly talking a small radius on the inside of the forks, bc of the thickness of the sling, any cant, even a degree or two closes the gap so quickly. it certainly is not a flaw of the topshot however. it is among my most accurate due to the sight picture


----------



## Thwap

i also meant to ask about the lbss i keep seeing. whats the history on that? whats lbs mean?


----------



## Cjw

I believe it stands for Little Big Shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bootsmann

17mm straight cuts today


----------



## Thwap

nice set boots


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

skarrd said:


> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my LBS today. Love this little thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> got that same LBS only without the lanyard hole,was that your addition? still digging that little blade to.
> 
> Thanks man.. I'm really liking the LBS, Though now I think I'm wanting a fancy G10 one too..  I asked Joey to add the lanyard hole for me.. Glad you dig the knife too, It's a favorite of mine.. Made by my buddy Caleb of Angler knives, In SoCal..
Click to expand...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Bootsmann said:


> 17mm straight cuts today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190211_202614.jpg


Nice collection....
Did you make the organizer/holder?

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bootsmann

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17mm straight cuts today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190211_202614.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection....
> Did you make the organizer/holder?
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks man.
The organizer was made by a good friend. 
It was actually made for folding knives but i have more slings to organize than pocket knives so i use it that way.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Special delivery from New Mexico! Spent the day in the mailbox, so it took a bit to warm them up (-23C/-10F outside today), but sooooo worth the wait 










LBS Baby! I'm starting to understand 

Thanks Joey!


----------



## skarrd

DANG!!!! you got one of each  Awesome!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Right on. Nice ???????? Both those look sweet


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Bootsmann said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17mm straight cuts today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190211_202614.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection....
> Did you make the organizer/holder?
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man.
> The organizer was made by a good friend.
> It was actually made for folding knives but i have more slings to organize than pocket knives so i use it that way.
Click to expand...

I think I'll make something similar for my growing SPS collection....nice way to keep them safely organized... especially during transporting

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Thwap said:


> diggin the new dub, dudes! im impressed with it. btw, the pp topshot is so nice with heavy bands! next stop, double dub dub has anyone clearanced a topshot for bigger ammo? there's not a lot of room there for big stuff to fit thru. im mainly talking a small radius on the inside of the forks, bc of the thickness of the sling, any cant, even a degree or two closes the gap so quickly. it certainly is not a flaw of the topshot however. it is among my most accurate due to the sight picture


Interesting way of connecting tabs! I like it!


----------



## Covert5

I cut 140 calories today!

Bonegrip flex
Ammo: 3/8 steel
Distance: 33 ft.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Special delivery from New Mexico! Spent the day in the mailbox, so it took a bit to warm them up (-23C/-10F outside today), but sooooo worth the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LBS Baby! I'm starting to understand
> 
> Thanks Joey!


Your very welcome bud!! .. glad you like them .. they look great in Canada!!!  ... thanks for all the love and support bud! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Shooting my LBS today. Love this little thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like it buddy !!! Tough looking little shooter huh!  nice pic!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting this LBS today ... did some plinking around 15 meters into my catchbox ... life is good 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting these today....
Trying Precise Latex for first time (comparing it to SS black latex)

Roasted Maple SPS shaped boardcut I made (3rd Gen .7)
Alum core SPS by BarkyBow (Anti-cold .7)
Backflip by lbojoe (SS black latex)
























Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice ones buddy. Let us know how you like the gen 3. I’ve only tried the .40


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Day one of my single frame challenge with myself until the end of the month


----------



## MIsling

Looks like a pretty good choice to me!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

My flats broke. Time for tubular action!

Bonegrip Flex w/1632 looped tubes
Ammo: 3/8 steel
Distance: 33 ft.

1 dead can and 5 takedown targets.


----------



## Thwap

nice, warrior! ive been shooting prec .7 as well. how did it compare to ss black in the cold? from what ive seen, the precise is noticeably less affected by the cold (35-50f) i love the ss black but itll be my summer rubber cuz it flatout smokes in the heat here(105-115f)


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Nice ones buddy. Let us know how you like the gen 3. I've only tried the .40


I like it allot, my friend!...


Thwap said:


> nice, warrior! ive been shooting prec .7 as well. how did it compare to ss black in the cold? from what ive seen, the precise is noticeably less affected by the cold (35-50f) i love the ss black but itll be my summer rubber cuz it flatout smokes in the heat here(105-115f)


As far as I could tell Precise really is less effected by the cold....I posted a review in Bands and tubes section if you want details..

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Day one of my single frame challenge with myself until the end of the month


Sssaaawwweeeeeettttt love it buddy !! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> Day one of my single frame challenge with myself until the end of the month


I have a hard time shooting small frames but that one makes me want to try...
What did it cost you after exchange and shipping to Canada bro?

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day one of my single frame challenge with myself until the end of the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hard time shooting small frames but that one makes me want to try...
> What did it cost you after exchange and shipping to Canada bro?
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hey buddy .. I know that it's the best for me .. and I have only had good feedback .. not 1 bad thing of the LBS .. but we are all different ... not sure about the exchange .. but the shipping is 15$

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Nice weather today. Shot these


----------



## MOJAVE MO

It is 50f outside right now with a high cloud ceiling. My optimal operating temperature is closer to 73f. As fortune would have it I seem to shoot well enough with a PP or SS stock set of bands and pouch, partly because I ain't going take more than five shots today! Thanks to the forum I'm getting to experiment with all of my setups. However, when all else fails I can pick up one of my 'off the shelf' kits and ping 5 shots off of five metal posts and grow a smile a mile wide. I am going to take this back to the bench and put a little bigger swell at the rear of the grip with a bit o' foam and give it another go. #JustSlingIt










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Hey Mo which one is that? I can't tell from the side view.


----------



## stevekt

Covert5 said:


> Hey Mo which one is that? I can't tell from the side view.


Pocket Predator TAC Hammer


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Hey Mo which one is that? I can't tell from the side view.


Right?! Pocket Predator TAC Hammer. Great sling for somebody that grew up with a wrist rocket!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Today I'm shooting the roasted maple board cuts I hand-carved. It took awhile to get them banded, but they've finally been put to the test, and they passed!

I'm really loving the top one...its just so comfy... it's effortless to get the shot on target - like an extension of my hand...just point and shoot. (Loving the Precise latex too)

I'm also testing the oak ply shooter I made for my teen daughter. She's a beginner and it's a pretty small frame, so I think I'm going to make her a full size frame instead so there's less chance of accidental fork or hand hits during her learning process.

I may have to keep this one for myself. I've normally avoid small frames because my hand sometimes cramps up (but my doctor said it might actually help it) and I'm worried about hand hits cause I'm a guitarist by trade....but I really like the pocketability, so I may start practicing with it.

MW























Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Today I'm shooting the roasted maple board cuts I hand-carved. It took awhile to get them banded, but they've finally been put to the test, and they passed!
> 
> I'm really loving the top one...its just so comfy... it's effortless to get the shot on target - like an extension of my hand...just point and shoot. (Loving the Precise latex too)
> 
> I'm also testing the oak ply shooter I made for my teen daughter. She's a beginner and it's a pretty small frame, so I think I'm going to make her a full size frame instead so there's less chance of accidental fork or hand hits during her learning process.
> 
> I may have to keep this one for myself. I've normally avoid small frames because my hand sometimes cramps up (but my doctor said it might actually help it) and I'm worried about hand hits cause I'm a guitarist by trade....but I really like the pocketability, so I may start practicing with it.
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Nice look on them both!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Mojave Mo said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm shooting the roasted maple board cuts I hand-carved. It took awhile to get them banded, but they've finally been put to the test, and they passed!
> 
> I'm really loving the top one...its just so comfy... it's effortless to get the shot on target - like an extension of my hand...just point and shoot. (Loving the Precise latex too)
> 
> I'm also testing the oak ply shooter I made for my teen daughter. She's a beginner and it's a pretty small frame, so I think I'm going to make her a full size frame instead so there's less chance of accidental fork or hand hits during her learning process.
> 
> I may have to keep this one for myself. I've normally avoid small frames because my hand sometimes cramps up (but my doctor said it might actually help it) and I'm worried about hand hits cause I'm a guitarist by trade....but I really like the pocketability, so I may start practicing with it.
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice look on them both!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Mo!!

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

LBS, smacking the spinner around, and around, and around, and around. :target:

And have a great bruise going from a hand hit the other day... :blush:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> LBS, smacking the spinner around, and around, and around, and around. :target:
> 
> And have a great bruise going from a hand hit the other day... :blush:


Nice man  .. not the hand hit but the smacks of the spinner!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I've been shooting this one indoors at 18 feet the past couple of days. Shooting BBs with pseudo tapered #64 office bands.


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Ibojoe

Sporting this” button top”that I just got from the Treeman


----------



## raventree78

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I've been shooting this one indoors at 18 feet the past couple of days. Shooting BBs with pseudo tapered #64 office bands.
> 0212191318.jpg


Nice rig you have there


----------



## KawKan

Shooting the IMP2 from Florida Forks - OUTSIDE!

Broke 50 degrees F!

More snow to come.


----------



## Eldon 77

Had to take a break from my basement remodel because I got this one in the mail today. Great little shooter from beast coast slingshots









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

I'm a sucker for small / compact frames. 
Shooting this Mini Axiom today from Tony the Slinger (Fearns Forks) made from 1/2 in Birch ply with Black bands.

It's definitely a fun little shooter. I'm crazy accurate with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Day 3 of my single frame challenge with the LBS, and realize posting the same picture every day would not be good, so decided on a video today 

Started around 20', then back to 33'. Fast forwarding through the misses in the interest of time. Was happy to get 4 in a row at 33'! Loving this little shooter!

And it's winter up here in Canada, so there is furnace noise, and yes, I miss my beard...


----------



## Covert5

[quote name="Crazy Canuck" post="1291078" timestamp="1550200798"]Day 3 of my single frame challenge with the LBS, and realize posting the same picture every day would not be good, so decided on a video today 

Started around 20', then back to 33'. Fast forwarding through the misses in the interest of time. Was happy to get 4 in a row at 33'! Loving this little shooter!

And it's winter up here in Canada, so there is furnace noise, and yes, I miss my beard...

---------------

Nice shooting bro!


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome shootn! Awesome basement as well


----------



## BushpotChef

Chalice by @treeman running 3/4"-1/4"× 6.5" Precise yellow. Mixed .50 'magic' marbles my son gave me for my birthday. Practicing map work with a GI compass and chasing bunnies.

I've had worse birthdays.


----------



## 3danman

BushpotChef said:


> Chalice by @treeman running 3/4"-1/4"× 6.5" Precise yellow. Mixed .50 'magic' marbles my son gave me for my birthday. Practicing map work with a GI compass and chasing bunnies.
> 
> I've had worse birthdays.


Happy birthday guy


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Was shooting these two today. 
I went snowshoe hare hunting... unfortunately, you can't eat tracks...I harvested some forks to carve, though...so all was not wasted









Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting this made by Tony The Slinger. Sweet little frame that kinda combines the Axiom, Chalice, Plinker and Uniphoxx? All done in the best way possible IMO. Superb carved natty, really comfortable to shoot with a brace hold. Excellent craftsmanship with silky smooth finishing.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

urbanshooter said:


> Shooting this made by Tony The Slinger. Sweet little frame that kinda combines the Axiom, Chalice, Plinker and Uniphoxx? All done in the best way possible IMO. Superb carved natty, really comfortable to shoot with a brace hold. Excellent craftsmanship with silky smooth finishing.


That's beautiful !!!

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

There was a break in rain today. I quickly set up my MCB (mobile catch bag).

1 kill, New Bonegrip dual spinner, and a soft spinner.

Bonegrip Flex w/1632 looped tubes
Ammo: 3/8 steel
Distance: 33 ft.


----------



## skarrd

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Was shooting these two today.
> I went snowshoe hare hunting... unfortunately, you can't eat tracks...I harvested some forks to carve, though...so all was not wasted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


walking the woods is never a waste


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> Chalice by @treeman running 3/4"-1/4"× 6.5" Precise yellow. Mixed .50 'magic' marbles my son gave me for my birthday. Practicing map work with a GI compass and chasing bunnies.
> 
> I've had worse birthdays.


Well Happy Birthday BPC!!!


----------



## skarrd

so i was shooting this yesterday and i made the decision to follow in Canucks *footsteps* and do a 30 day single frame shoot,so from 2/15 till 3/17 this is the one


----------



## Covert5

Happy Birthday BushpotChef!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> so i was shooting this yesterday and i made the decision to follow in Canucks *footsteps* and do a 30 day single frame shoot,so from 2/15 till 3/17 this is the one


Oooooo awesome frame and good luck with your fasting bro!


----------



## Ibojoe

urbanshooter said:


> Shooting this made by Tony The Slinger. Sweet little frame that kinda combines the Axiom, Chalice, Plinker and Uniphoxx? All done in the best way possible IMO. Superb carved natty, really comfortable to shoot with a brace hold. Excellent craftsmanship with silky smooth finishing.


. That's certainly a beauty right there. Love the spaulting in it!


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Crazy Canuck

skarrd said:


> so i was shooting this yesterday and i made the decision to follow in Canucks *footsteps* and do a 30 day single frame shoot,so from 2/15 till 3/17 this is the one


Awesome skarrd! I'm really enjoying the quality time with mine. Good luck!


----------



## BushpotChef

Black walnut.
Magic marbles.
Cocktails & coffee.

It's 5 o'clock somewhere. ????


----------



## BushpotChef

Thanks to all u guys for the birthday wishes as well!


----------



## stevekt

Finally got some sun after a few days of rain. Shooting my Feihu while enjoying some beef bowl.


----------



## skarrd

gloomy and humid this AM but got some shots in,3/8s steel in 10 round sets,hits about 3 to 4 out of ten shots on the spinners and 7 to 8 on the cans.this isgonna be interesting


----------



## Cjw

Haven't been shooting last few days. Been fighting the flu and staying inside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Cjw said:


> Haven't been shooting last few days. Been fighting the flu and staying inside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That sucks! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Covert5

Cjw said:


> Haven't been shooting last few days. Been fighting the flu and staying inside.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hope you feel better soon bro!


----------



## Covert5

stevekt said:


> Finally got some sun after a few days of rain. Shooting my Feihu while enjoying some beef bowl.


Awesome Combo! Beef bowl with a side of fork and bands for dessert! You just made my stomach growl and my thumb and pointer finger twitch!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> gloomy and humid this AM but got some shots in,3/8s steel in 10 round sets,hits about 3 to 4 out of ten shots on the spinners and 7 to 8 on the cans.this isgonna be interesting


Nice sling'n bro!


----------



## Blue Raja

Cjw said:


> Haven't been shooting last few days. Been fighting the flu and staying inside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe SteveKT will send you a beef bowl? Get well soon!


----------



## Blue Raja

Custom Kit Fox Hybrid with Wolf Claw arm brace - from Perry at A+ Slingshots. This is designed to shoot heavier ammo, instinctively. It is a lot of fun, although tearing up my paper target! Looking forward to shooting it outdoors this Spring.

Homemade 50 cal clay balls (in Altoid tin) and vape tool (or whatever it is) that I use to measure the clay. Ammo is hand-rolled and air dried, dusted w/ either talc (which is now cornstarch) or possibly powdered sugar - I can't remember which.


----------



## Blue Raja

Paper target - torn to shreds by the Kit Fox Hybrid and clay ammo. This paper target survived bunch of shots w/ a Trumark WS-1, 1842 pseudo tapers and 3/8 steel shot. The clay ammo flies like bullets out of the Kit Fox. Thank you Perry and Kay!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Day 6 and started getting a tear at the pouch, so new bands today


----------



## stevekt

Pocket Predator Ranger


----------



## BushpotChef

Delta Wing
TBG 5.5" × 2040 3" Loops
Warrior pouch
5/8 glass
3/4 draw x Instinctive

40m large bean cans today, awesome fun. I see why folks call this frame the 'Wand', it's very point-shooter friendly. I imagine it would be great for birds on the fly.

Cheers shooters!


----------



## skarrd

Cjw said:


> Haven't been shooting last few days. Been fighting the flu and staying inside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


take care of yourself,and get better soon.Positive energy coming at you!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> gloomy and humid this AM but got some shots in,3/8s steel in 10 round sets,hits about 3 to 4 out of ten shots on the spinners and 7 to 8 on the cans.this isgonna be interesting


Awesome !!! Great shooting buddy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> so i was shooting this yesterday and i made the decision to follow in Canucks *footsteps* and do a 30 day single frame shoot,so from 2/15 till 3/17 this is the one


Sweeeet!! .. that's a compliment buddy .. very cool!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Day 3 of my single frame challenge with the LBS, and realize posting the same picture every day would not be good, so decided on a video today
> 
> Started around 20', then back to 33'. Fast forwarding through the misses in the interest of time. Was happy to get 4 in a row at 33'! Loving this little shooter!
> 
> And it's winter up here in Canada, so there is furnace noise, and yes, I miss my beard...


Nice shooting man !!!!! I like your form !! .. and you know I love da frame!!  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

day 2 of the LBS shoot,little ego check,shooting 1/4 in at the Eeek ball,,,,,,,,,,,only one hit out of 3 sets of ten,but in my defense ,these yellow bands shoot super fast and hard with that small ammo,traded up to 1/2 in marbles got five out of five on poor ol Eeek,no picks as it was like night time this AM


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 of my single frame challenge with the LBS, and realize posting the same picture every day would not be good, so decided on a video today
> 
> Started around 20', then back to 33'. Fast forwarding through the misses in the interest of time. Was happy to get 4 in a row at 33'! Loving this little shooter!
> 
> And it's winter up here in Canada, so there is furnace noise, and yes, I miss my beard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting man !!!!! I like your form !! .. and you know I love da frame!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You butterfly shooters make me nutty. I tried it a couple of times. The second shot I hit dead center but also grazed my cheek. No blood, but earned a case of the flinches.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Mojave Mo said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 of my single frame challenge with the LBS, and realize posting the same picture every day would not be good, so decided on a video today
> 
> Started around 20', then back to 33'. Fast forwarding through the misses in the interest of time. Was happy to get 4 in a row at 33'! Loving this little shooter!
> 
> And it's winter up here in Canada, so there is furnace noise, and yes, I miss my beard...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting man !!!!! I like your form !! .. and you know I love da frame!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You butterfly shooters make me nutty. I tried it a couple of times. The second shot I hit dead center but also grazed my cheek. No blood, but earned a case of the flinches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Cheek rubs are just your slingshot saying "I love you."


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Crazy Canuck said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 of my single frame challenge with the LBS, and realize posting the same picture every day would not be good, so decided on a video today
> 
> Started around 20', then back to 33'. Fast forwarding through the misses in the interest of time. Was happy to get 4 in a row at 33'! Loving this little shooter!
> 
> And it's winter up here in Canada, so there is furnace noise, and yes, I miss my beard...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting man !!!!! I like your form !! .. and you know I love da frame!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You butterfly shooters make me nutty. I tried it a couple of times. The second shot I hit dead center but also grazed my cheek. No blood, but earned a case of the flinches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheek rubs are just your slingshot saying "I love you."
Click to expand...

Haha!!! Is that what we call it?? A RUB?! Alright, I like rubs....I'll give it another go!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Certainly had my share of cheek rubs. My Slingshot must have really loved me. Then I figured out that just a SMALL tweek sends the ammo right around the face. No power like full butter power!!lol
Give it another try with really light bands.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Tubing it today


----------



## Rattler

Not today, but banded it up today.
Hope to shoot it tomorrow...
















Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Used this one today, the sheath was less than a dollar on ebay. We'll see how long it holds up. Fits quite a range of slingshots


----------



## Ibojoe

Today’s line up


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ibojoe said:


> Today's line up


Dang Joe, those are nice! Can't wait until we get some warm weather so I can get out and shoot.


----------



## Blue Raja

Today I am shooting Gorn!









Also enjoying reading the Ark Royal series by Christopher Nuttal - a 70 year old starship is resurrected to fend off an alien invasion. One of the Ark Royal's primary weapons is a rail gun that launches rocks (which the Ark Royal crew mines from asteroids). Inter-stellar slingshot!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

That's a fantastic target


----------



## Blue Raja

Gorn baby, Gorn!


----------



## Blue Raja

There is only one slingshot with the destructive force necessary to pierce a Gorn's bio-plating - a Federation issued Kit Fox Hybrid w/ .68 cal clay ball ammo sprinkled with dilithium dust.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting this one today
















Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Blue Raja said:


> There is only one slingshot with the destructive force necessary to pierce a Gorn's bio-plating - a Federation issued Kit Fox Hybrid w/ .68 cal clay ball ammo sprinkled with dilithium dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kit Fox 001.jpg


@Blue Raja is having way more fun than current regulations authorize!


----------



## Ibojoe

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm shooting this one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Dadgum dude that's a pretty piece of maple. Beautiful frame!


----------



## Blue Raja

Mikmaq Warrior - Great form!


----------



## Blue Raja

KawKan said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one slingshot with the destructive force necessary to pierce a Gorn's bio-plating - a Federation issued Kit Fox Hybrid w/ .68 cal clay ball ammo sprinkled with dilithium dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kit Fox 001.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> @Blue Raja is having way more fun than current regulations authorize!
Click to expand...

I am having a great time w/ my new Kit Fox Hybrid - the Gorn - not so much.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Dadgum dude that's a pretty piece of maple. Beautiful frame!
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe...it's been getting daily use since I made it 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Blue Raja said:


> Mikmaq Warrior - Great form!


Thanks man!!

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Had a little free time tonight while I'm waiting on my dry wall mud to dry. After three years of shooting I am still in love with this frame it was my first.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Shooting BBs in the the basement using a ply copy of the Axiom Champ. Target is a old business card. Four inches of new snow in Kansas today. Tomorrow afternoon I'll be checking in to the Backwoodsman Shoot in Florida! I'll be shooting real steel and eating whatever Ghost cooks up all weekend!


----------



## Blue Raja

KawKan said:


> Shooting BBs in the the basement using a ply copy of the Axiom Champ. Target is a old business card. Four inches of new snow in Kansas today. Tomorrow afternoon I'll be checking in to the Backwoodsman Shoot in Florida! I'll be shooting real steel and eating whatever Ghost cooks up all weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BusCardTarget.JPG


Have a great time in Florida and please post some photos!


----------



## Covert5

KawKan said:


> Shooting BBs in the the basement using a ply copy of the Axiom Champ. Target is a old business card. Four inches of new snow in Kansas today. Tomorrow afternoon I'll be checking in to the Backwoodsman Shoot in Florida! I'll be shooting real steel and eating whatever Ghost cooks up all weekend![/size]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BusCardTarget.JPG


Oh man that's awesome! I wish I could be there! Good luck and happy sling'n! Can't wait to see the pics and videos from that!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Today's line up


Gorgeous...the middle one especially

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Shooting this recent aquisition from DSIL. Wonderful as always!









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

And back to flat bands. It's not that I don't like tubes... It's just that I like flat bands so much more 

Also, I should really take my wedding ring off when shooting. You can see a bit of rhodium building up in a spot where my ring contacts the G10. But it makes such a soothing sound when it clinks against the frame...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Was shooting the "Alien" today....









Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

That is a stunner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


McLovin the zebra look!!!

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I keep going back to these two....

I'm really loving the precise anticold bands. I can just leave my shooters hanging from my wrist out in sub-freezing temps...the regular .70 doesn't have quite the same cold resistance but it still handles it pretty well...much better than TBG and SSblack...
















Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm shooting this one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Love this one man.. Did you make it ?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one man.. Did you make it ?
Click to expand...

Yep...I cut a maple boardcut frame, roasted it in the oven and finished it with three coats of blo...I was pleasantly surprised to find it full of Birdseye figuring...

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one man.. Did you make it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...I cut a maple boardcut frame, roasted it in the oven and finished it with three coats of blo...I was pleasantly surprised to find it full of Birdseye figuring...
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> Nice.. Came out great man.. I like it a lot.. One of my favorite designs.. Let me know if you make another..
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazy Canuck

LBS did my first can-cut tonight at 33' with 3/8" steel 










Also tried the 10m challenge... 10 times... Got 3/5 a couple of times, but will keep trying over the weekend to get better! First time ever shooting paper. Felt a lot different than hitting the spinner. And I'm sure the camera didn't help things


----------



## MIsling

I've been using this for the past couple of days.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

A photographer friend of mine asked me to tag along to Lake Erie for some photos and to do a little shooting. Unreal scenery and the LBS with a big thermos of coffee made this arctic weather semi tolerable. 1"×1/2"×6.5" Precise yellow & 3" 2040 loops worked perfectly in the -14°C weather. All hail the great white North. ????


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Brrrrr ... you tundra dwellers are some hardy folks.*


----------



## stevekt

LBS and a mini slingshot from Proshot UK.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> LBS did my first can-cut tonight at 33' with 3/8" steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also tried the 10m challenge... 10 times... Got 3/5 a couple of times, but will keep trying over the weekend to get better! First time ever shooting paper. Felt a lot different than hitting the spinner. And I'm sure the camera didn't help things
> 
> Nice shooting my friend! Have you ever shot marbles through your LBS? Just curious because I find marbles trickier with smaller frames, the LBS being a rare excepton - but you better be holding the sucker at a full 90° or you can't expect frame hits for sure. Try cocktails on their if it suits you, there giving me astounding results.


----------



## BushpotChef

Wanted to show my brother the joys of shooting cocktails (he's pure instinctive, always has been) & a big fan of the Delta Wing design for upright instinct shots. Today we looked through my frames and he spotted my torque and was very interested. Threw on a set and we went to work on some bean cans I strung up in a tree at my father's farm about 40' up - funny story there...long and the short of it is he loved them and asked me to make him a couple sets before he left, which I happily did. We hope to go after rabbits together when it warms up and I think I'll be gifling him this frame at some point, he was REALLY hammering today.

Take care shooters, stay warm.


----------



## skarrd

Day 8,still working with the 1/4 inch steelys,getting better with them,2 t0 4 out of 5,way different than 3/8s or 1/2 in or marbles,might try switching bands down to TBGs,still after 3 days of cold and rain,it was nice to shoot again


----------



## stevekt

Today's 10 meter card cut attempt with LBS.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> Day 8,still working with the 1/4 inch steelys,getting better with them,2 t0 4 out of 5,way different than 3/8s or 1/2 in or marbles,might try switching bands down to TBGs,still after 3 days of cold and rain,it was nice to shoot again


Love it buddy 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

BushpotChef said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> LBS did my first can-cut tonight at 33' with 3/8" steel
> 
> Also tried the 10m challenge... 10 times... Got 3/5 a couple of times, but will keep trying over the weekend to get better! First time ever shooting paper. Felt a lot different than hitting the spinner. And I'm sure the camera didn't help things
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting my friend! Have you ever shot marbles through your LBS? Just curious because I find marbles trickier with smaller frames, the LBS being a rare excepton - but you better be holding the sucker at a full 90° or you can't expect frame hits for sure. Try cocktails on their if it suits you, there giving me astounding results.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I do have some marbles - think 1/2" or so. I don't shoot them very often though, as I seem to prefer 3/8. Haven't had any issues with them using the LBS though - I just shoot it like a PFS, and everything sails over the top.

Noobie question, but what are cocktails? (I've had a couple tonight at the Little Big Town concert, but have a feeling that's not what we're talking about  )


----------



## Covert5

CC,

Cocktails could be a set of two different types of tubes combined together. Like in this video is made of 1632 tubes inside 1842 tubes. 




Or it can be a tube and band combination as you can see with BCs post above on his Torque. I've tried BCs setup with a tube and band combo and I was very pleased with the results.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

So today I thought I'd mix it up a bit, and... no... I didn't do that. 18 more days*  LBS Baby!!!










Really loving how the microfiber-suede Samurai Warrior pouch is performing too! On the 3rd bandset with it, and if I had to estimate, a little over 1,500 shots so far. It just keeps getting softer, but doesn't lose its shape. Great ammo feel for a smooth release. Looks to have at least a few more bandsets in it's future 










* I haven't been completely faithful... Slingmail has a habit of making you want to try the new toy, but I'm doing the best I can


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> CC,
> Cocktails could be a set of two different types of tubes combined together. Like in this video is made of 1632 tubes inside 1842 tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or it can be a tube and band combination as you can see with BCs post above on his Torque. I've tried BCs setup with a tube and band combo and I was very pleased with the results.


Ole Covert nailed it, combo tubes or tube/flats. Longer life for my flats, extra speed, smoother draw and I like how they look too. It'd be hard for me to go back to anything else to be honest.


----------



## SlingshotBill

Hey Y'all! out Carrying This badass frame using a 1.25 to 1/2 taper and sure shot pouch


----------



## BushpotChef

Brought out my old favorites when it comes to 'exotic' ammo: dice. These things fly perfect inside 30' and absolutely trash whatever they hit. Sort of like a wadcutter load, wicked for short range pests. I'm sending them out of out of my LBS × Cocktails.

Gives new meaning to 'shooting dice with my boys'.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Those look cool BPC! I tried to send you a PM for more info, but looks like your mailbox is full


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Bad BushpotChef... I'm easily led down new rabbit holes. You shouldn't take advantage of people with my condition


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Shooting the Wasp Stinger today, with some 1/4 ss and clay ammo.








also was shooting my little natty manzanita fork earlier this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

CC,

Yyyyeeeaaaahhhh! That's what I'm talk'n about!


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> Bad BushpotChef... I'm easily led down new rabbit holes. You shouldn't take advantage of people with my condition


Haha that's super awesome man, nice shooting looks like you've already got them figured out! Not sure if you're into instinctive at all, but if you are - try 3/4 draw with these suckers. It's my preferred pocket hunter and I'm loving it, might try for a video I've just had zero interest in complicating my shooting lately. Getting frustrated with my camera trying to film myself had menough saying who is this really for lol? Anyhow glad you like theme pal, keep hammering!


----------



## Eldon 77

I received this one in the mail yesterday. Anyone who's a ttf shooter this frame is a must have for your collection. I can't say enough about how comfortable this frame is to shoot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Shooting the Wasp Stinger today, with some 1/4 ss and clay ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also was shooting my little natty manzanita fork earlier this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It might just be the coffee but that little nattie looks delicious.


----------



## skarrd

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Shooting the Wasp Stinger today, with some 1/4 ss and clay ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also was shooting my little natty manzanita fork earlier this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love that natural,simple cool! also nice to see the sheath for the blade,nice!


----------



## Covert5

This was my shooting gallery today with my kills!


----------



## skarrd

took a break from the 1/4 inchers,got 2 hours of sun and Bang! raining again. Gotta love texas weather,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## urbanshooter

Trying out a different set-up. Shooting Sumeike Orange 0.7 (I think?). The LBS is fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Ibojoe

urbanshooter said:


> Trying out a different set-up. Shooting Sumeike Orange 0.7 (I think?). The LBS is fun, fun, fun!


That Sumeike, is it kindof a peachy color? I'm lovin that stuff. Looks great on your LBS


----------



## stevekt

Shot my Basic Black LBS at a whiffle golf ball target at 50 feet using 3/8 clay ammo. I shot better without the camera. ????


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Love that black LBS stevekt! I was going at the evil paper targets tonight.


----------



## urbanshooter

Yup, you are right... it is kinda pastel orange, peachy colour. Smooth and snappy stuff!



Ibojoe said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out a different set-up. Shooting Sumeike Orange 0.7 (I think?). The LBS is fun, fun, fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Sumeike, is it kindof a peachy color? I'm lovin that stuff. Looks great on your LBS
Click to expand...


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Just got this little beauty in today, from Tony The Slinger (Fearns Forks). 
Super small, compact and fun to shoot. He wasn't sure of the wood, but it's got a lot of character to it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Just got this little beauty in today, from Tony The Slinger (Fearns Forks).
> Super small, compact and fun to shoot. He wasn't sure of the wood, but it's got a lot of character to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a really good looking piece... Beautiful wood. Tony's work is stellar!


----------



## Covert5

Cut some calories today working with my slingchux @ standard draw and then followed it up by taking my veggies @ full albatross!


----------



## Ibojoe

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Just got this little beauty in today, from Tony The Slinger (Fearns Forks).
> Super small, compact and fun to shoot. He wasn't sure of the wood, but it's got a lot of character to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a handsome piece of wood. Beautiful little flip


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

urbanshooter said:


> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this little beauty in today, from Tony The Slinger (Fearns Forks).
> Super small, compact and fun to shoot. He wasn't sure of the wood, but it's got a lot of character to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really good looking piece... Beautiful wood. Tony's work is stellar!
Click to expand...




Ibojoe said:


> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this little beauty in today, from Tony The Slinger (Fearns Forks).
> Super small, compact and fun to shoot. He wasn't sure of the wood, but it's got a lot of character to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's a handsome piece of wood. Beautiful little flip
Click to expand...

Right on.. Thanks guys.. It's definitely a cool little catty.. I'm loving it so far.. Tony does some awesome work.. May swap out the tube bands for some flats.. Been shooting 1/4 in. steel and some clay ammo out of it.. They seem to fly great..


----------



## skarrd

stevekt said:


> Shot my Basic Black LBS at a whiffle golf ball target at 50 feet using 3/8 clay ammo. I shot better without the camera.


Wow! that all black is coolness itself!!!


----------



## skarrd

stevekt said:


> Shot my Basic Black LBS at a whiffle golf ball target at 50 feet using 3/8 clay ammo. I shot better without the camera.


Wow! that all black is coolness itself!!!


----------



## skarrd

back to marbles and 3/8s,the 1/4 inchers are ego busters,lol.i just love this Toxy! LBS Baby!


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> back to marbles and 3/8s,the 1/4 inchers are ego busters,lol.i just love this Toxy! LBS Baby!


 Now that's a pretty picture!!!!


----------



## welchyd1

This cheeky little fellow.


----------



## Ibojoe

Today it's "The Fox" by Mr. Brooks. 13"of usopp.50 and .44 lead. 
A devastating combination.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Safe to say, I fell off the wagon today, ending my single frame challenge. You might say I fell HARD! 










Started by thinking it wouldn't hurt to pick up the Imp and shoot some TTF, and kind of snowballed from there. I've really missed some of these frames.

I have learned a lot from sticking with one frame for a while, though. The LBS has easily become my favorite frame so far, and convinced me to stop shooting at 20', and to back it up to 33' (maximum for my basement range). As a newer shooter, I think this challenge has helped a lot with my shooting. I feel I'm now shooting the same or better sometimes at 33' than I was at 20' before starting the challenge. The improved accuracy also appears to translate to other frames, so that's good too 

Favorites for the day were the below. I was really missing PFS's, was looking forward to trying out the little peghead that recently arrived, and it felt really good to shoot some wood frames again!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevekt

It's a rainy day today so I'm doing all my shooting from under the overhang of my front porch. Shooting my poly antelope and fat feihu at my golf ball spinner in the backyard using 3/8" clay at 40 to 50 feet.


----------



## skarrd

shot the LBS today ,also like Canuck i kind of fell off the wagon,when these new bands arrived from Pocket Predator,had to try them out and they looked a little wide for the Baby,so i put them on a Wolf and fired 20 rounds of marbles,3/8s ,1/4 in and a couple 1/2 oz lead fishing sinkers,Amazing! and cheap too. they are the .075 mm's. and had to make a new neck knife to match the Baby,hopefully there will be forgiveness for my minor dalliance with the new bands,but it was for science,info,or something like that,,,,,,,,anyway they draw like TBG,but hit like tubes,Hard!and the cold didn't seem to bother them.my opinion *Thumbs Up!!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

stevekt said:


> Shot my Basic Black LBS at a whiffle golf ball target at 50 feet using 3/8 clay ammo. I shot better without the camera.


Very cool target steve ! Good shooting .. and there is something about that all black LBS! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Love that black LBS stevekt! I was going at the evil paper targets tonight.


Love it buddy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> shot the LBS today ,also like Canuck i kind of fell off the wagon,when these new bands arrived from Pocket Predator,had to try them out and they looked a little wide for the Baby,so i put them on a Wolf and fired 20 rounds of marbles,3/8s ,1/4 in and a couple 1/2 oz lead fishing sinkers,Amazing! and cheap too. they are the .075 mm's. and had to make a new neck knife to match the Baby,hopefully there will be forgiveness for my minor dalliance with the new bands,but it was for science,info,or something like that,,,,,,,,anyway they draw like TBG,but hit like tubes,Hard!and the cold didn't seem to bother them.my opinion *Thumbs Up!!!


Awesome work on the neck knife bro! I gotta get me some of those bands!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Nothing like slingmail on a terrible Monday to brighten the day! Another one from Joey Jfive Lujan, and it came out great! I had asked him to include a lanyard hole and he obliged. Made a matching lanyard and man, does she shoot like a dream. LBS Baby! :headbang:


----------



## urbanshooter

Crazy Canuck said:


> Nothing like slingmail on a terrible Monday to brighten the day! Another one from Joey Jfive Lujan, and it came out great! I had asked him to include a lanyard hole and he obliged. Made a matching lanyard and man, does she shoot like a dream. LBS Baby! :headbang:


Wow... another beauty! And that lanyard is really nicely done too!!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Was shooting this one earlier today, and I was on fire. I couldn't miss. Then the weather turned. It went from clear to bad...then it got worse...so my session was cut short, sadly























Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Crazy Canuck said:


> Nothing like slingmail on a terrible Monday to brighten the day! Another one from Joey Jfive Lujan, and it came out great! I had asked him to include a lanyard hole and he obliged. Made a matching lanyard and man, does she shoot like a dream. LBS Baby! :headbang:


Dang bro! That thing is smok'n! Awesome match and awesome work on the lanyard!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Was shooting this one earlier today, and I was on fire. I couldn't miss. Then the weather turned. It went from clear to bad...then it got worse...so my session was cut short, sadly
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Love that frame of yours! Stay warm out there!



urbanshooter said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like slingmail on a terrible Monday to brighten the day! Another one from Joey Jfive Lujan, and it came out great! I had asked him to include a lanyard hole and he obliged. Made a matching lanyard and man, does she shoot like a dream. LBS Baby! :headbang:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... another beauty! And that lanyard is really nicely done too!!
Click to expand...




Covert5 said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like slingmail on a terrible Monday to brighten the day! Another one from Joey Jfive Lujan, and it came out great! I had asked him to include a lanyard hole and he obliged. Made a matching lanyard and man, does she shoot like a dream. LBS Baby! :headbang:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang bro! That thing is smok'n! Awesome match and awesome work on the lanyard!
Click to expand...

Thanks guys!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Nothing like slingmail on a terrible Monday to brighten the day! Another one from Joey Jfive Lujan, and it came out great! I had asked him to include a lanyard hole and he obliged. Made a matching lanyard and man, does she shoot like a dream. LBS Baby! :headbang:


Oh ya man .. I need to learn how to braid cord .. lol lols great my friend.. you sure have some cordage skills for sure .. LBS baby!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Crazy Canuck said:


> Nothing like slingmail on a terrible Monday to brighten the day! Another one from Joey Jfive Lujan, and it came out great! I had asked him to include a lanyard hole and he obliged. Made a matching lanyard and man, does she shoot like a dream. LBS Baby! :headbang:


Trying to figure out what you did with that lanyard... do you mind me asking if that is a snake knot on one part? What's on the other part, is that still a snake knot or a variation of it?


----------



## Ibojoe

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Was shooting this one earlier today, and I was on fire. I couldn't miss. Then the weather turned. It went from clear to bad...then it got worse...so my session was cut short, sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Another beautiful day in Nova Scotia aah? Beautiful frame.


----------



## Ibojoe

Crazy Canuck said:


> Nothing like slingmail on a terrible Monday to brighten the day! Another one from Joey Jfive Lujan, and it came out great! I had asked him to include a lanyard hole and he obliged. Made a matching lanyard and man, does she shoot like a dream. LBS Baby! :headbang:


 That's another beauty right there Joey. Congratulations CC!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

urbanshooter said:


> Trying to figure out what you did with that lanyard... do you mind me asking if that is a snake knot on one part? What's on the other part, is that still a snake knot or a variation of it?


You got it. Snake knot for the bracelet portion of the lanyard, then looped back through the frame and finished with a snake knot fob. It isn't coming off easily


----------



## MIsling

BBs for tonight!









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

MIsling said:


> BBs for tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Awesome! Its been awhile since I've seen frameless rigs up in here! Happy Sling'n brotha!


----------



## BushpotChef

LBS x Cocktails 
00 Buck

Poachers pal combo.


----------



## urbanshooter

Crazy Canuck said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out what you did with that lanyard... do you mind me asking if that is a snake knot on one part? What's on the other part, is that still a snake knot or a variation of it?
> 
> 
> 
> You got it. Snake knot for the bracelet portion of the lanyard, then looped back through the frame and finished with a snake knot fob. It isn't coming off easily
Click to expand...

Thanks CC! I see now how it was done. Impressive with just one strand... The way you visualised it is genius!


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Ibojoe

Bootsmann said:


> 20190306_085727.jpg


That's a fine looking piece brother. I like it!


----------



## Bootsmann

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Porphyrios

Multiplex catty. My fave at the moment.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Just recieved this custom SPS design (by joe-32) in the mail today. It didn't take long for me to band her up and put her to the test.
It's the heaviest slingshot I own now because of the dual brass core, but that's not a bad thing. I really like the extra weight. It's really stable.. it's gonna be really great for heavier bands and ammo.

I know a frame doesn't have a lot to do with accuracy (it's more the shooter) but I can't seem to miss with this one. Must be the comfort factor, or maybe I'm just having a really good shooting day...either way, I'm loving it! 
















Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Just recieved this custom SPS design (by joe-32) in the mail today. It didn't take long for me to band her up and put her to the test.
> It's the heaviest slingshot I own now because of the dual brass core, but that's not a bad thing. I really like the extra weight. It's really stable.. it's gonna be really great for heavier bands and ammo.
> 
> I know a frame doesn't have a lot to do with accuracy (it's more the shooter) but I can't seem to miss with this one. Must be the comfort factor, or maybe I'm just having a really good shooting day...either way, I'm loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Beautiful!!


----------



## Blue Raja

Although I am on a single slingshot quest (Kit Fox Hybrid from Perry and Kay at A+ Slingshots) - I thought that I would try something other than my Gorn paper target. Here is what 1/2" marbles do to a take-out box. Not as dramatic as can cutting - but hope to get there by gradually decreasing the target size. Little steps.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Hard to believe it never stopped raining and at times my top band was vibrating like a guitar string from this picture.But a 15 meter can cut is always fun


----------



## Covert5

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Just recieved this custom SPS design (by joe-32) in the mail today. It didn't take long for me to band her up and put her to the test.
> It's the heaviest slingshot I own now because of the dual brass core, but that's not a bad thing. I really like the extra weight. It's really stable.. it's gonna be really great for heavier bands and ammo.
> I know a frame doesn't have a lot to do with accuracy (it's more the shooter) but I can't seem to miss with this one. Must be the comfort factor, or maybe I'm just having a really good shooting day...either way, I'm loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


That came out sweet bro! I need to pick me up one of those!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Can't put it down


----------



## urbanshooter

That is a beautiful example of an SPS style frame! I like a bit of weight too... not too much but some heft just feels good and stable.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Can't put it down


Lol I know the feeling buddy . Sometimes I lay in bed and hold her even ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Just recieved this custom SPS design (by joe-32) in the mail today. It didn't take long for me to band her up and put her to the test.
> It's the heaviest slingshot I own now because of the dual brass core, but that's not a bad thing. I really like the extra weight. It's really stable.. it's gonna be really great for heavier bands and ammo.
> 
> I know a frame doesn't have a lot to do with accuracy (it's more the shooter) but I can't seem to miss with this one. Must be the comfort factor, or maybe I'm just having a really good shooting day...either way, I'm loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


*MW - Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeezee show more pics of this fine sling art!*


----------



## Covert5

Did some indoor shooting in the wee hours of the night. While everyone was asleep, the Deadringer struck silently but deadly!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Covert5 said:


> Did some indoor shooting in the wee hours of the night. While everyone was asleep, the Deadringer struck silently but deadly!


My wife calls me "dead ringer" for the same reason... especially after a baked bean supper...lol
Nice shooting!!!!!!!!
MW

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Alfred E.M. said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just recieved this custom SPS design (by joe-32) in the mail today. It didn't take long for me to band her up and put her to the test.
> It's the heaviest slingshot I own now because of the dual brass core, but that's not a bad thing. I really like the extra weight. It's really stable.. it's gonna be really great for heavier bands and ammo.
> 
> I know a frame doesn't have a lot to do with accuracy (it's more the shooter) but I can't seem to miss with this one. Must be the comfort factor, or maybe I'm just having a really good shooting day...either way, I'm loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> *MW - Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeezee show more pics of this fine sling art!*
Click to expand...

My camera isn't very good but here's a couple more...





































Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did some indoor shooting in the wee hours of the night. While everyone was asleep, the Deadringer struck silently but deadly!
> 
> 
> 
> My wife calls me "dead ringer" for the same reason... especially after a baked bean supper...lol
> Nice shooting!!!!!!!!
> MW
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Because you would be deadly from the front and rear, I'll be sure to stand on the side of you bro! lol


----------



## raventree78

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just recieved this custom SPS design (by joe-32) in the mail today. It didn't take long for me to band her up and put her to the test.
> It's the heaviest slingshot I own now because of the dual brass core, but that's not a bad thing. I really like the extra weight. It's really stable.. it's gonna be really great for heavier bands and ammo.
> 
> I know a frame doesn't have a lot to do with accuracy (it's more the shooter) but I can't seem to miss with this one. Must be the comfort factor, or maybe I'm just having a really good shooting day...either way, I'm loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> *MW - Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeezee show more pics of this fine sling art!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My camera isn't very good but here's a couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Man that is a beautiful piece of art, lovely all around


----------



## Blue Raja

Covert5 said:


> Did some indoor shooting in the wee hours of the night. While everyone was asleep, the Deadringer struck silently but deadly!


Sounds as if The Spleen has struck again. Although not so sure about the silent part. Honestly, claiming intestinal wind as a super power. I shudder to imagine what will be next. Burp Man?


----------



## Blue Raja

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Just recieved this custom SPS design (by joe-32) in the mail today. It didn't take long for me to band her up and put her to the test.
> It's the heaviest slingshot I own now because of the dual brass core, but that's not a bad thing. I really like the extra weight. It's really stable.. it's gonna be really great for heavier bands and ammo.
> 
> I know a frame doesn't have a lot to do with accuracy (it's more the shooter) but I can't seem to miss with this one. Must be the comfort factor, or maybe I'm just having a really good shooting day...either way, I'm loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Ultra good-looking catty! An ergo like this could convert even a confirmed wrist-brace shooter like yours truly. That wrist-sling, however, is tragic. You need to upgrade to braided paracord and some skull beads.


----------



## stevekt

Took a couple of shots at the 50 foot golf ball target with this thing. Might have to spring for the real deal.


----------



## skarrd

day started well with a good can cut at 35 feet,then catastophic band faiure,,,,,,,,,, easily fixes with a set of 1832 i had from another SS,and more shooting at 25 yards with marbles,,no can cut tho,beat heck out of it,just no rips,big sad,lol.tubes shoot way different on the Baby than bands do and i was more accurate with them at 25 yds than at 35 ft,Hmmm.still got 10 more days to figure it out tho. LBS baby!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

I've really been a fan of the lanyard hole on my new purple LBS, so tonight I broke out the drill and defaced Red with the same treatment...

Shooting this pair tonight. Agree with skarrd. Shoots very different with tubes. Tons of fun! At least with both options I don't have to make a decision on preference


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> I've really been a fan of the lanyard hole on my new purple LBS, so tonight I broke out the drill and defaced Red with the same treatment...
> 
> Shooting this pair tonight. Agree with skarrd. Shoots very different with tubes. Tons of fun! At least with both options I don't have to make a decision on preference


With the tubes it reminds me of an OPFS....
Nice job on the lanyard hole. I think a lanyard is even more important on a small frame. Especially if you have large hands. I love the braided lanyards, too. Did you braid them yourself?

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

I agree. Feels a lot more confidence inspiring knowing if it slips it's not coming back at your face 

On the lanyards, I made them with a standard snake knot and just kept going and going until they were long enough. Quite the Zen process, you almost go too far if you get lost in the weaving


----------



## raventree78

stevekt said:


> Took a couple of shots at the 50 foot golf ball target with this thing. Might have to spring for the real deal.


That is a neat slingshot, do you mind sharing where you got it from? thanks


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Shooting my new Beastcoast Slingshots SidePocket today. Loving it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Shooting my new Beastcoast Slingshots SidePocket today. Loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice - what size ammo is that?


----------



## Blue Raja

Got Milk?

As Mrs. Raja patiently explains to me each morning, I am not a baby cow, hence; no milk in my English Breakfast Tea. Continuing with my 1 slingshot quest, shooting my Kit Fix Hybrid w/ 1/2" marbles and taking out my apparent ire over the lack of milk for my tea and oatmeal (steel cut, mind you!) on a defenseless, and now mercifully empty, Flaxmilk (how does one milk flax?) carton.

View attachment 258738


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Blue Raja said:


> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my new Beastcoast Slingshots SidePocket today. Loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice - what size ammo is that?
Click to expand...

Thanks you sir.. It's 3/8 SS ammo..


----------



## stevekt

In honor of International Women's Day I am shooting the Mannequin Slingshot.


----------



## Blue Raja

stevekt said:


> In honor of International Women's Day I am shooting the Mannequin Slingshot.


Not quite sure that is the point of International Women's Day - but it is nice that you are recognizing it.


----------



## Eldon 77

Got my beast coast side pocket out for the night.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

stevekt said:


> In honor of International Women's Day I am shooting the Mannequin Slingshot.


 that is my 2019 coolest thing I've seen yet!!! Absolutely love it mate 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting this guy today ! Holds like a dream!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Luck over skill said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's a Beauty!


----------



## skarrd

Crazy Canuck said:


> I agree. Feels a lot more confidence inspiring knowing if it slips it's not coming back at your face
> 
> On the lanyards, I made them with a standard snake knot and just kept going and going until they were long enough. Quite the Zen process, you almost go too far if you get lost in the weaving


how many feet/yards did you use in the weaving? if I might ask


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Guessing around 10'. Just about 2 arm spans. About 6" of waste (or SAK fobs) on each end when done.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

That is some cool looking HDPE!



Eldon 77 said:


> Got my beast coast side pocket out for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Crazy Canuck said:


> Guessing around 10'. Just about 2 arm spans. About 6" of waste (or SAK fobs) on each end when done.


Ah,thanks,sounds about what I was thinking,now that I have drilled a hole in mine I guess I will give it a try. thanks again


----------



## skarrd

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting this guy today ! Holds like a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


WoW!!!! Very Nice!


----------



## Northerner

Lion Mouth with unknown orange bands.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this guy today ! Holds like a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!!!! Very Nice!
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

stevekt said:


> In honor of International Women's Day I am shooting the Mannequin Slingshot.


Seems your mannequin is cold bro. Lol


----------



## pult421

Just a couple of harriers i been favoring.


----------



## Ibojoe

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting this guy today ! Holds like a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That thing is just crazy Joey! Just when I didn't think you could go any further....BAM!! There ya go. lol


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

pult421 said:


> Just a couple of harriers i been favoring.


Nice man. Definitely want to try one of those out soon too..


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this guy today ! Holds like a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is just crazy Joey! Just when I didn't think you could go any further....BAM!! There ya go. lol
Click to expand...

Haha thanks my friend ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

didnt get any shooting in today,work,blehh,but i drilled a hole and made a *cuff* tried a snake knot but after 3 or 4 knots they start looking strange,lumpy sorta,guess its not for my fat fingers ,so cobra knot and 3 snakes to tie it togethor,looking forward to tomorroh for some non work and shooting


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> didnt get any shooting in today,work,blehh,but i drilled a hole and made a *cuff* tried a snake knot but after 3 or 4 knots they start looking strange,lumpy sorta,guess its not for my fat fingers ,so cobra knot and 3 snakes to tie it togethor,looking forward to tomorroh for some non work and shooting


Very cool !! .. I like the look of it man !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

Taking a break from my 1 slingshot quest (the difference between a quest and a challenge is that I get to take breaks) and shot a vintage Trumark FSX 2000 that Flipgun was kind enough to send to me. Faux antiqued 3/8 steel shot from pseudo tapered 1842 and purple (a nod to Mrs. Raja) paracord gypsy tabs. Enjoying the stabilizers, although I will probably also weight the hollow handle and wrap it in sports tape. Very accurate if I remember to hold my elbow up and follow through.

Shot the Kit Fox hybrid yesterday before shooting my replica horse bow. Great warm up as the Kit Fox is also shot instinctively. Enjoyed reference point aiming today w/ the Trumark.


----------



## Eldon 77

Blue Raja said:


> Taking a break from my 1 slingshot quest (the difference between a quest and a challenge is that I get to take breaks) and shot a vintage Trumark FSX 2000 that Flipgun was kind enough to send to me. Faux antiqued 3/8 steel shot from pseudo tapered 1842 and purple (a nod to Mrs. Raja) paracord gypsy tabs. Enjoying the stabilizers, although I will probably also weight the hollow handle and wrap it in sports tape. Very accurate if I remember to hold my elbow up and follow through.
> 
> Shot the Kit Fox hybrid yesterday before shooting my replica horse bow. Great warm up as the Kit Fox is also shot instinctively. Enjoyed reference point aiming today w/ the Trumark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumark FSX 2000.jpg


now that is an interesting setup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetosling123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

day 23 of 30 with the Baby,set up a new catchbox [made from the scraps of some faied ones] out in the Far back yard,and burned a huge brush pile.Good Times,lol.really liking the tubes now that i got them figured out,even shooting 1/4 in i do better  still like the flats tho.and the lanyard does see, to make a difference to,but that might just be me.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> day 23 of 30 with the Baby,set up a new catchbox [made from the scraps of some faied ones] out in the Far back yard,and burned a huge brush pile.Good Times,lol.really liking the tubes now that i got them figured out,even shooting 1/4 in i do better  still like the flats tho.and the lanyard does see, to make a difference to,but that might just be me.


23 days straight ! .. now that's some dedication buddy ! .. I hope you get hooked ! Lol ... I bet your really getting good with that thing ... super cool ! .. I miss when I use lanyards  .. but we all do things different ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

A button top shooter made from a Ginko fork by the Treeman. 
Sumeike .45's and a SS pouch, just blazing some 7/16 steel


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ibojoe said:


> A button top shooter made from a Ginko fork by the Treeman.
> Sumeike .45's and a SS pouch, just blazing some 7/16 steel


That is gorgeous and at last I've worked out how to quote


----------



## Blue Raja

Ibojoe said:


> A button top shooter made from a Ginko fork by the Treeman.
> Sumeike .45's and a SS pouch, just blazing some 7/16 steel


Nice catty! Nice to see a set-up for 7/16 steel shot. I am a big fan of larger ammo. "Shoot big" is kind of the corollary to "aim small miss small."


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> A button top shooter made from a Ginko fork by the Treeman.
> Sumeike .45's and a SS pouch, just blazing some 7/16 steel


What a sweet natural that is !! .. great lines !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Squeezed in some sling'n. These two went at it today.

Oak lil plinker (made and gifted to me by MikeyLikesIt) with Cocktails (unknown green bands/ 1632 tubes) Versus SS Deadringer with 1632 pseudo tapers.

Oak lil plinker won this match up!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Ranger and LBS tonight - Oh Yeah! :koolaid:


----------



## skarrd

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> day 23 of 30 with the Baby,set up a new catchbox [made from the scraps of some faied ones] out in the Far back yard,and burned a huge brush pile.Good Times,lol.really liking the tubes now that i got them figured out,even shooting 1/4 in i do better  still like the flats tho.and the lanyard does see, to make a difference to,but that might just be me.
> 
> 
> 
> 23 days straight ! .. now that's some dedication buddy ! .. I hope you get hooked ! Lol ... I bet your really getting good with that thing ... super cool ! .. I miss when I use lanyards  .. but we all do things different !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

mostly use the lanyard so I can *drop* the SS to get a better load/grip on the pouch,but they look kinda cool to,getting much better with 1/4 in that's for sure,still takes a bunch of hits to cut a can in half,lol


----------



## skarrd

after the weedeating,vermin hunting,with marbles,all i got was an old shot up tin can,lol.nice wander though


----------



## Ibojoe

Blue Raja said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> A button top shooter made from a Ginko fork by the Treeman.
> Sumeike .45's and a SS pouch, just blazing some 7/16 steel
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catty! Nice to see a set-up for 7/16 steel shot. I am a big fan of larger ammo. "Shoot big" is kind of the corollary to "aim small miss small."
Click to expand...

My friend Winnie got me hooked on 7/16" steel a few years back and it's all I shoot for targets. For hunting it's .44 lead. It's just about the same size. Only problem is trying to find a target that will hold up to either. LoL


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> day 23 of 30 with the Baby,set up a new catchbox [made from the scraps of some faied ones] out in the Far back yard,and burned a huge brush pile.Good Times,lol.really liking the tubes now that i got them figured out,even shooting 1/4 in i do better  still like the flats tho.and the lanyard does see, to make a difference to,but that might just be me.
> 
> 
> 
> 23 days straight ! .. now that's some dedication buddy ! .. I hope you get hooked ! Lol ... I bet your really getting good with that thing ... super cool ! .. I miss when I use lanyards  .. but we all do things different !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mostly use the lanyard so I can *drop* the SS to get a better load/grip on the pouch,but they look kinda cool to,getting much better with 1/4 in that's for sure,still takes a bunch of hits to cut a can in half,lol
Click to expand...

Very nice !! I enjoy shooting some 1/4 inch once in a while.. it's pretty cool how flat that shoot!  .. very nice ! .. I like the look also !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> after the weedeating,vermin hunting,with marbles,all i got was an old shot up tin can,lol.nice wander though


Awesome !! .. a shot up can .. is better than no shot up can  .. she looks great buddy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Ranger and LBS tonight - Oh Yeah! :koolaid:


Ranger looks like a sweet shooter also!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Pairing up the PFS and LBS tonight.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Pairing up the PFS and LBS tonight.


ILBS haha .. nice man .. your kicking butt!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Blowing a bit of a howler today, but made a 15m can cut much more fun.

Also made a bit of an error attaching the pouch on this set, but decided to leave the opposing bands and see what happened. Result was absolutely no difference, don't know if that shows my lack of accuracy or it doesn't really matter lol


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Shooting my new Simple Shot Jelly Bean. It's a cool little frame. I've been enjoying shooting it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Right on Mike! Mine should be here either Friday or Monday depending on the Postal Service.

Speaking of mail... This came today, and needed to be banded up and shot a bit


----------



## stevekt

Crazy Canuck said:


> Right on Mike! Mine should be here either Friday or Monday depending on the Postal Service.
> 
> Speaking of mail... This came today, and needed to be banded up and shot a bit


Are those bottle caps pieces of candy?


----------



## Crazy Canuck

They're bottlecap targets made from left over material from building the BoneGrips. But candy would have been cool too


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## AKA Forgotten

Another windy day, so the occasional moving target practice.


----------



## Northerner

I just finished a 10 yard indoor shooting session with the *Lion Mouth*. Nice little nailhead frame.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Crazy Canuck said:


> Right on Mike! Mine should be here either Friday or Monday depending on the Postal Service.
> 
> Speaking of mail... This came today, and needed to be banded up and shot a bit


That's cool.. Never seen one before.. I really like those bottle caps too.. 

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the SS Jelly bean..


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Well I got a nice mail drop from Bill Hayes the other day .. so that's what I shot today .. I have been through a couple bandsets with this shooter .. and I like it! . It is definitely my kind of frame ! .. ott ... small... and short forks ! .. had a nice web and palm swell.. fits the hand nicely! .. thanks again Bill! .. the 3d printed mini Taurus! 
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Crushing cans today.

.50 glass & .38 steel
Ergo PFS w/ 2040's 
Warrior SEAL pouch


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I've shot Diddly Squat since Feb14 when my wife told me I needed to get a job after retiring on Jan24. You don't need a PHd in math to know that I got a job that keeps me married but sliced my shooting time a little! Peace! MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetosling123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Mojave Mo said:


> I've shot Diddly Squat since Feb14 when my wife told me I needed to get a job after retiring on Jan24. You don't need a PHd in math to know that I got a job that keeps me married but sliced my shooting time a little! Peace! MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Well, staying married sounds like a good thing.


----------



## devils son in law

KawKan said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've shot Diddly Squat since Feb14 when my wife told me I needed to get a job after retiring on Jan24. You don't need a PHd in math to know that I got a job that keeps me married but sliced my shooting time a little! Peace! MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well, staying married sounds like a good thing.
Click to expand...

I dunno....I think retirement sounds better!! :naughty:


----------



## Ibojoe

[quote name="Bootsmann" post="1296382" timestamp="1552563393"]







20190314_123528.jpg[/quote
That's a beauty Boots. It's got to be an amazing shooter.


----------



## Covert5

Took a quick relaxer from the stresses of life.
Oak Lil plinker w/cocktails.
Ammo: marbles 
Targets: Bonegrip dual spinner, softy spinner, and the calorie cut!

Sling On!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right on Mike! Mine should be here either Friday or Monday depending on the Postal Service.
> 
> Speaking of mail... This came today, and needed to be banded up and shot a bit
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool.. Never seen one before.. I really like those bottle caps too..
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the SS Jelly bean..
Click to expand...

Package arrived today. If the wife asks... I'm blaming you for this Mike 

First impressions are very good on the Jelly Bean and Occularis Champ.


----------



## skarrd

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Shooting my new Simple Shot Jelly Bean. It's a cool little frame. I've been enjoying shooting it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice,i like mine a lot. and Another nice Blade


----------



## skarrd

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Well I got a nice mail drop from Bill Hayes the other day .. so that's what I shot today .. I have been through a couple bandsets with this shooter .. and I like it! . It is definitely my kind of frame ! .. ott ... small... and short forks ! .. had a nice web and palm swell.. fits the hand nicely! .. thanks again Bill! .. the 3d printed mini Taurus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


that is a nice piece,wonder when they will be for sale or are they?


----------



## skarrd

Day 28 with the LBS,sunny and warm today,no work,so shot off and on most of the day marbles [1/2 in and 5/8s] 3/8s and 1/4 in steel,some clay 3/8s out back at random things [pinecones,dirt clods,etc.] I have been thinking that I should have picked one of the SS I don't shoot as well as this one shoots to better myself at aim and control etc.,so I may just do another 30 day,when I am done.the Baby is just to easy to shoot  however it is one of my most Fun to shoot.


----------



## skarrd

Mojave Mo said:


> I've shot Diddly Squat since Feb14 when my wife told me I needed to get a job after retiring on Jan24. You don't need a PHd in math to know that I got a job that keeps me married but sliced my shooting time a little! Peace! MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Glad your still out there,we missed you,and your stories


----------



## Allst

PPMGs Guys


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Crazy Canuck said:


> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right on Mike! Mine should be here either Friday or Monday depending on the Postal Service.
> 
> Speaking of mail... This came today, and needed to be banded up and shot a bit
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool.. Never seen one before.. I really like those bottle caps too..
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the SS Jelly bean..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Package arrived today. If the wife asks... I'm blaming you for this Mike
> 
> First impressions are very good on the Jelly Bean and Occularis Champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.. Right on.. Glad to help a brother out..  Good luck with the misses.. When my wife asks about knives or slingshots, I usully just smille and nod..
Click to expand...


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

skarrd said:


> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Shooting my new Simple Shot Jelly Bean. It's a cool little frame. I've been enjoying shooting it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> nice,i like mine a lot. and Another nice Blade
Click to expand...

Thanks man.. I'm digging it so far.. That little knife is made by JB Knife and Tool out of TX.. It's their Companion model..


----------



## Eldon 77

I'm shooting theses today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## MIsling

These two for today!









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Giving this away to my martial arts instructor as a birthday gift next week. Took some test shots to make sure it was good to go.


----------



## Cjw

Shot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevekt

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Shooting my new Simple Shot Jelly Bean. It's a cool little frame. I've been enjoying shooting it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the Simple Shot email this morning announcing new all black Jelly Beans were in stock so I promptly ordered one.


----------



## lovetosling123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot these yesterday. Lots of fun


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Shot this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's one of the older ones, isn't it? Softer curves around the edges.


----------



## Ibojoe

Walnut Champ. Dedicated TTF. Usopp .50 and a Flatband pouch


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I may have sorted out my new surroundings and see a few spots on my commute where I can shoot. The SPS is my best all-rounder, and I aim to have at least 3 slings out of a dozen all saddled up for my 2.4 mile commute to my new office. I can walk and shoot, or take my bike and stop a few times in either direction. I'm going to have to set up some 'hidden' targets on the trail. This could be fun! Peace! MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Scaring myself with the LBS today. Tube setup with marbles, trying Joey's fast loading and instinctive shooting. Wear your safety glasses B)

No Crazy Canucks were harmed in the filming of this video... Lesson for the day - Slow is smooth and smooth is fast...


----------



## Cjw

bigdh2000 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the older ones, isn't it? Softer curves around the edges.
Click to expand...

 yes it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

Crazy Canuck said:


> Scaring myself with the LBS today. Tube setup with marbles, trying Joey's fast loading and instinctive shooting. Wear your safety glasses B)
> 
> No Crazy Canucks were harmed in the filming of this video... Lesson for the day - Slow is smooth and smooth is fast...


Yup, you crazy bro! Lol! I tried that awhile back and got a frame hit, a hand hit, and some wild fliers! At least you had some good hits bro! I'm gonna stick to slow and sure ammo placement lol!

Happy sling'n!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shot rocks with this one Monday afternoon. White Tail Deer antler and a Rock Star pouch.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Crazy Canuck said:


> Scaring myself with the LBS today. Tube setup with marbles, trying Joey's fast loading and instinctive shooting. Wear your safety glasses B)
> 
> No Crazy Canucks were harmed in the filming of this video... Lesson for the day - Slow is smooth and smooth is fast...


Looks like you had great fun though and some excellent hits. That's all that matters on some practice sessions lol


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting the birch ply LBS today ! 
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Scaring myself with the LBS today. Tube setup with marbles, trying Joey's fast loading and instinctive shooting. Wear your safety glasses B)
> 
> No Crazy Canucks were harmed in the filming of this video... Lesson for the day - Slow is smooth and smooth is fast...


Nice shooting bud ! The more you do this ... the better you will get .. you are doing great for just starting ... it helps sometimes to shorten your active tube length .. but try that later .. you will be double taping stuff in no time ! .. very cool 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Scaring myself with the LBS today. Tube setup with marbles, trying Joey's fast loading and instinctive shooting. Wear your safety glasses B)
> 
> No Crazy Canucks were harmed in the filming of this video... Lesson for the day - Slow is smooth and smooth is fast...


One tip I have bud is dont flip the frame .. there is no need .. I have notices that that also causes fliers and fork hits .. you know the feeling of when we shoot holding the pouch and it bumps the ball over the forks when we turn the pouch .... well just pretend your turning the pouch .. when in actuality you will just be holding the ball ... but your thumb is orientated in a way that it jumps the ball over ... I know it is nerve racking lol .. but give it a try when your ready 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

This just came in... will be shooting PFS tonight! 

Interesting piece of functional resin art!


----------



## raventree78

urbanshooter said:


> This just came in... will be shooting PFS tonight!
> 
> Interesting piece of functional resin art!


That is beautiful


----------



## Covert5

urbanshooter said:


> This just came in... will be shooting PFS tonight!
> Interesting piece of functional resin art!


Wow that's a beaut! That reminds me of a cliff at the beach! Life's a beach with a pfs in hand!


----------



## Bootsmann

Some can shooting at about 10 metres with my weasel.


----------



## stevekt

The new all black JellyBean arrived today. I installed some light SSB bands and nailed the 50 foot golf ball a few times with clay ammo.


----------



## skarrd

been laid up the last couple days with an old back injury flare up,but felt better today and the sun was shining,so 3/8s and marbles from some of my faves


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> been laid up the last couple days with an old back injury flare up,but felt better today and the sun was shining,so 3/8s and marbles from some of my faves


Awesome buddy! I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> been laid up the last couple days with an old back injury flare up,but felt better today and the sun was shining,so 3/8s and marbles from some of my faves


Nice looking collection of shooters there, looks like a bundle of fun


----------



## Ibojoe

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Shot rocks with this one Monday afternoon. White Tail Deer antler and a Rock Star pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0319191416b.jpg


Now that's just old school cool right there grampa! Way cool!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Pulled out the champ put on some Sumeike.70’s and a Flatband pouch.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ibojoe said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot rocks with this one Monday afternoon. White Tail Deer antler and a Rock Star pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0319191416b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's just old school cool right there grampa! Way cool!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe! I shoot rocks quite often, but I usually shoot a little bigger rocks using a hedge apple fork and #105 office bands. No matter how much I shoot rocks I never seem to get any real accuracy.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

After reading nothing but excellent things about these here, I ordered this from dankung a couple of weeks ago and it arrived today. Haven't shot tubes since my first catapult, but had great fun and the groups were better than I expected


----------



## Ukprelude

Great frame you got there mate!!! Love the x6, is it pom or alloy?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ukprelude said:


> Great frame you got there mate!!! Love the x6, is it pom or alloy?
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


This is the POM version with Hawkes 1632 tubes. Wasn't sure what tubes they would send with it and didn't want to wait to shoot it lol

It's the first one where I can use the pinky hole with comfort. Little finger drops into place perfectly.


----------



## stevekt

AKA Forgotten said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great frame you got there mate!!! Love the x6, is it pom or alloy?
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is the POM version with Hawkes 1632 tubes. Wasn't sure what tubes they would send with it and didn't want to wait to shoot it lol
> 
> It's the first one where I can use the pinky hole with comfort. Little finger drops into place perfectly.
Click to expand...

That's a cool set up. I have an Aliexpress tube shooter waiting in the mail box when I get home. I made some 1632 bandsets last night.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

stevekt said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great frame you got there mate!!! Love the x6, is it pom or alloy?
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is the POM version with Hawkes 1632 tubes. Wasn't sure what tubes they would send with it and didn't want to wait to shoot it lol
> 
> It's the first one where I can use the pinky hole with comfort. Little finger drops into place perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a cool set up. I have an Aliexpress tube shooter waiting in the mail box when I get home. I made some 1632 bandsets last night.
Click to expand...

Nothing like the feeling of knowing there's a new catapult in the mail. Looking forward to seeing your post.

I ordered some 1632 tubing at the same time as this. So I'll be making up my first looped tubes later this week.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*The POM X6 is a neat frame for sure - I have several. Then I found something similar that I like even more, and not just bc it's cheaper - a nylon Antelope with better ears and a non-slip rubber covering. It's a purpose designed tube shooter but for versatility, it's shown with flats and plugs ... backwards no less. * 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Set-Hunting-Slingshot-Catapult-Shooting-Outdoor-Powerful-With-Rubber-Band-Bead/32916339997.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.93c94c4dwJiUIG


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Alfred E.M. said:


> *The POM X6 is a neat frame for sure - I have several. Then I found something similar that I like even more, and not just bc it's cheaper - a nylon Antelope with better ears and a non-slip rubber covering. It's a purpose designed tube shooter but for versatility, it's shown with flats and plugs ... backwards no less. *
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Set-Hunting-Slingshot-Catapult-Shooting-Outdoor-Powerful-With-Rubber-Band-Bead/32916339997.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.93c94c4dwJiUIG


Wow that does look good and so much temptation about lol I have a Ergonomic Dancing dankung catapult on order and waiting for Bill's mini Taurus family to be available.


----------



## stevekt

AKA Forgotten said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The POM X6 is a neat frame for sure - I have several. Then I found something similar that I like even more, and not just bc it's cheaper - a nylon Antelope with better ears and a non-slip rubber covering. It's a purpose designed tube shooter but for versatility, it's shown with flats and plugs ... backwards no less. *
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Set-Hunting-Slingshot-Catapult-Shooting-Outdoor-Powerful-With-Rubber-Band-Bead/32916339997.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.93c94c4dwJiUIG
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that does look good and so much temptation about lol I have a Ergonomic Dancing dankung catapult on order and waiting for Bill's mini Taurus family to be available.
Click to expand...

Order the antelope slingshot. It's $8 and it's great. It's AliExpress so by the time it shows up you'll have forgotten you ordered it and it will be like a surprise gift to yourself.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

stevekt said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The POM X6 is a neat frame for sure - I have several. Then I found something similar that I like even more, and not just bc it's cheaper - a nylon Antelope with better ears and a non-slip rubber covering. It's a purpose designed tube shooter but for versatility, it's shown with flats and plugs ... backwards no less. *
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Set-Hunting-Slingshot-Catapult-Shooting-Outdoor-Powerful-With-Rubber-Band-Bead/32916339997.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.93c94c4dwJiUIG
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that does look good and so much temptation about lol I have a Ergonomic Dancing dankung catapult on order and waiting for Bill's mini Taurus family to be available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Order the antelope slingshot. It's $8 and it's great. It's AliExpress so by the time it shows up you'll have forgotten you ordered it and it will be like a surprise gift to yourself.
Click to expand...

Some very good points there, I nearly forgot I'd ordered this beauty until it arrived lol
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32899212100.html?pid=808_0000_0131&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32899212100&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=5733iddcpXiR2SL1zduHM5W4CIpjD9XZa650P1HVTdm8LKU02DMhTVO-1CkH8GnS5


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ooops double post deleted


----------



## Alfred E.M.

stevekt said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The POM X6 is a neat frame for sure - I have several. Then I found something similar that I like even more, and not just bc it's cheaper - a nylon Antelope with better ears and a non-slip rubber covering. It's a purpose designed tube shooter but for versatility, it's shown with flats and plugs ... backwards no less. *
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Set-Hunting-Slingshot-Catapult-Shooting-Outdoor-Powerful-With-Rubber-Band-Bead/32916339997.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.93c94c4dwJiUIG
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that does look good and so much temptation about lol I have a Ergonomic Dancing dankung catapult on order and waiting for Bill's mini Taurus family to be available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Order the antelope slingshot. It's $8 and it's great. It's AliExpress so by the time it shows up you'll have forgotten you ordered it and it will be like a surprise gift to yourself.
Click to expand...

*Steve - with the buck forty epacket surcharge, my first Nylope arrived in 11 days. Then I ordered two more with the same epacket charge and they arrived in 8 days!!! All the way from China, that's straight up FAST!*


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

stevekt said:


> The new all black JellyBean arrived today. I installed some light SSB bands and nailed the 50 foot golf ball a few times with clay ammo.


Awesome !! I scored a SS Jelly Bean a few weeks ago.. I'm really liking it.. Such a fun little frame to shoot.. Ive gotten really accurate with it..

Mine is Black / Yellow, wish i would've held out for the all black version..


----------



## MakoPat

I like the yellow and black. Makes it easier to see.
I had one from SS... but sold it or traded it.

My next one will be a real SPS from Ky...I think... once I am all caught up on my trades and makery.

Been down with flu and just tomorrow will I get to sit at my bench. Wooooo! That'll be nice.

I did shoot some today... I even hit some, too.

Tomorrow I am gonna make some bands up with some Usopp Sara sent me ans warrior pouches!


----------



## stevekt

AKA Forgotten said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great frame you got there mate!!! Love the x6, is it pom or alloy?
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is the POM version with Hawkes 1632 tubes. Wasn't sure what tubes they would send with it and didn't want to wait to shoot it lol
> 
> It's the first one where I can use the pinky hole with comfort. Little finger drops into place perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a cool set up. I have an Aliexpress tube shooter waiting in the mail box when I get home. I made some 1632 bandsets last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like the feeling of knowing there's a new catapult in the mail. Looking forward to seeing your post.
> 
> I ordered some 1632 tubing at the same time as this. So I'll be making up my first looped tubes later this week.
Click to expand...

Well Ali messed up my order. I ordered a looped tube shooter and they sent me a feihu. They got the color right though. I sent a message to the seller but I am really not in the mood to send a package back to China.


----------



## MakoPat

That stinks man. Got any pics... Feihu? Is that like the one in my pic?

I have trouble trusting this no tie system. But man, it fits my hand and shoots sweet. Got it as a gift... I think.

Tomorrow I am drilling out the 2 holes on the bottom to attach a ammo mag and adding a lanyard.

I just love my pinkie ammo mag lanyard... also for peace of mind I require lanyards now.

Safety glasses and lanyards. A scar or two would make me prettier for sure... but having 2 eyes is more important to me. Hahaha...


----------



## stevekt

MakoPat said:


> That stinks man. Got any pics... Feihu? Is that like the one in my pic?


This is what I got versus what I was expecting.


----------



## MakoPat

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scaring myself with the LBS today. Tube setup with marbles, trying Joey's fast loading and instinctive shooting. Wear your safety glasses B)
> No Crazy Canucks were harmed in the filming of this video... Lesson for the day - Slow is smooth and smooth is fast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One tip I have bud is dont flip the frame .. there is no need .. I have notices that that also causes fliers and fork hits .. you know the feeling of when we shoot holding the pouch and it bumps the ball over the forks when we turn the pouch .... well just pretend your turning the pouch .. when in actuality you will just be holding the ball ... but your thumb is orientated in a way that it jumps the ball over ... I know it is nerve racking lol .. but give it a try when your ready
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

J5, C5, and C Canuk! Y'all are vibing with me right now.

Oh man, C Canuk... that is good practice and shooting. I dig your set up. I just tore my white band set J5 sent with my LBS and I was pondering tubes. Now I am definitely going tubing.

I cannot fast cycle/ semi auto... but I love instintive and my time off due illness left me time to visualize my form.

I got 6 consecutive hits on a 6.5 cm can at 10m in my version of rapid fire. Then a bunch of near misses. I am glad no one was home because they may have had me evaluated for sanity. It was so fun I may have had a fit or 2.

PS- your range is fine!


----------



## MakoPat

stevekt said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That stinks man. Got any pics... Feihu? Is that like the one in my pic?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I got versus what I was expecting.
Click to expand...

Dang! Steve, that is very frustrating... not even close, brother. You are handling it better than I would.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

MakoPat said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scaring myself with the LBS today. Tube setup with marbles, trying Joey's fast loading and instinctive shooting. Wear your safety glasses B)
> No Crazy Canucks were harmed in the filming of this video... Lesson for the day - Slow is smooth and smooth is fast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One tip I have bud is dont flip the frame .. there is no need .. I have notices that that also causes fliers and fork hits .. you know the feeling of when we shoot holding the pouch and it bumps the ball over the forks when we turn the pouch .... well just pretend your turning the pouch .. when in actuality you will just be holding the ball ... but your thumb is orientated in a way that it jumps the ball over ... I know it is nerve racking lol .. but give it a try when your ready
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> J5, C5, and C Canuk! Y'all are vibing with me right now.
> 
> Oh man, C Canuk... that is good practice and shooting. I dig your set up. I just tore my white band set J5 sent with my LBS and I was pondering tubes. Now I am definitely going tubing.
> 
> I cannot fast cycle/ semi auto... but I love instintive and my time off due illness left me time to visualize my form.
> 
> I got 6 consecutive hits on a 6.5 cm can at 10m in my version of rapid fire. Then a bunch of near misses. I am glad no one was home because they may have had me evaluated for sanity. It was so fun I may have had a fit or 2.
> 
> PS- your range is fine!
Click to expand...

Awesome my friend!!!  .. so cool to hear ! .. the LBS handles good with instinctive for me also ! .. seems to be just right  .. nice shooting Steve!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

I mean Pat!!! .. man I read too many before I commented Haha..  nice bud !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Gotta show this again... been shooting it with flats. Running on precise grey set-up for clayshot coz I am paranoid about frame hits on this and don't want to have to cry myself to sleep. So far, after close to 200 odd shots, still no hits yet... phew

Made by someone I follow on IG, not sure if he runs on this forum? I think its a fruit wood burl and it gives of a sweet toasty aroma. It's a charming rustic piece with a combination of materials that is just beautiful and unique for me.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

urbanshooter said:


> Gotta show this again... been shooting it with flats. Running on precise grey set-up for clayshot coz I am paranoid about frame hits on this and don't want to have to cry myself to sleep. So far, after close to 200 odd shots, still no hits yet... phew
> 
> Made by someone I follow on IG, not sure if he runs on this forum? I think its a fruit wood burl and it gives of a sweet toasty aroma. It's a charming rustic piece with a combination of materials that is just beautiful and unique for me.


That is very nice buddy!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

stevekt said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That stinks man. Got any pics... Feihu? Is that like the one in my pic?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I got versus what I was expecting.
Click to expand...

That's like opening a Christmas present and finding a tran set instead of the scalextric. Now that shows my age lol


----------



## skarrd

MakoPat said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Scaring myself with the LBS today. Tube setup with marbles, trying Joey's fast loading and instinctive shooting. Wear your safety glasses B)
> No Crazy Canucks were harmed in the filming of this video... Lesson for the day - Slow is smooth and smooth is fast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One tip I have bud is dont flip the frame .. there is no need .. I have notices that that also causes fliers and fork hits .. you know the feeling of when we shoot holding the pouch and it bumps the ball over the forks when we turn the pouch .... well just pretend your turning the pouch .. when in actuality you will just be holding the ball ... but your thumb is orientated in a way that it jumps the ball over ... I know it is nerve racking lol .. but give it a try when your ready
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> J5, C5, and C Canuk! Y'all are vibing with me right now.
> 
> Oh man, C Canuk... that is good practice and shooting. I dig your set up. I just tore my white band set J5 sent with my LBS and I was pondering tubes. Now I am definitely going tubing.
> 
> I cannot fast cycle/ semi auto... but I love instintive and my time off due illness left me time to visualize my form.
> 
> I got 6 consecutive hits on a 6.5 cm can at 10m in my version of rapid fire. Then a bunch of near misses. I am glad no one was home because they may have had me evaluated for sanity. It was so fun I may have had a fit or 2.
> 
> PS- your range is fine!
Click to expand...

I really like shooting tubes on my LBS,for whatever reason 1/4 in works better with tubes [for me anyway] than it did with the flats,however it is wicked either way.tried the rapid fire with an PFS and ended up with a disl;ocated knuckle,which has since healed,sortof,so I follow the *slow is smooth,smooth is fast* now,lol


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scaring myself with the LBS today. Tube setup with marbles, trying Joey's fast loading and instinctive shooting. Wear your safety glasses B)
> No Crazy Canucks were harmed in the filming of this video... Lesson for the day - Slow is smooth and smooth is fast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One tip I have bud is dont flip the frame .. there is no need .. I have notices that that also causes fliers and fork hits .. you know the feeling of when we shoot holding the pouch and it bumps the ball over the forks when we turn the pouch .... well just pretend your turning the pouch .. when in actuality you will just be holding the ball ... but your thumb is orientated in a way that it jumps the ball over ... I know it is nerve racking lol .. but give it a try when your ready
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> J5, C5, and C Canuk! Y'all are vibing with me right now.
> Oh man, C Canuk... that is good practice and shooting. I dig your set up. I just tore my white band set J5 sent with my LBS and I was pondering tubes. Now I am definitely going tubing.
> I cannot fast cycle/ semi auto... but I love instintive and my time off due illness left me time to visualize my form.
> I got 6 consecutive hits on a 6.5 cm can at 10m in my version of rapid fire. Then a bunch of near misses. I am glad no one was home because they may have had me evaluated for sanity. It was so fun I may have had a fit or 2.
> PS- your range is fine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really like shooting tubes on my LBS,for whatever reason 1/4 in works better with tubes [for me anyway] than it did with the flats,however it is wicked either way.tried the rapid fire with an PFS and ended up with a disl;ocated knuckle,which has since healed,sortof,so I follow the *slow is smooth,smooth is fast* now,lol
Click to expand...

Dislocated knuckle! Ouch bro! Yah I'm sticking to SISSIF all the way! Lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Shooting the “ Fox” made by Mr Brooks. 13”of usopp .50. Shootn.44 lead


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

urbanshooter said:


> Gotta show this again... been shooting it with flats. Running on precise grey set-up for clayshot coz I am paranoid about frame hits on this and don't want to have to cry myself to sleep. So far, after close to 200 odd shots, still no hits yet... phew
> 
> Made by someone I follow on IG, not sure if he runs on this forum? I think its a fruit wood burl and it gives of a sweet toasty aroma. It's a charming rustic piece with a combination of materials that is just beautiful and unique for me.


Right on.. Congrats on that little beauty.. David does some awesome work..


----------



## MakoPat

Ibojoe, that is a beauty! Foxy even.

Skarrd, I gotta get more 1/4" ammo. It is fun stuff and it cuts things up!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Having a bunch of fun with this little Jellybean!


----------



## skarrd

shot these today,3/8s steel out of the Baby,and 1/4 in out of the newbie,poor ol Eeek is not lookin so good,,,,,,,,


----------



## skarrd

MakoPat said:


> Ibojoe, that is a beauty! Foxy even.
> 
> Skarrd, I gotta get more 1/4" ammo. It is fun stuff and it cuts things up!


I like the 1/4 in requires more control / concentration but def more fun on cans and spinners,and on poor ol Eeek


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Shooting the " Fox" made by Mr Brooks. 13"of usopp .50. Shootn.44 lead


Sweet Fox, Joe...and loving the heavy lead....

I need to pick up a .44 Lee mould....I have a .36 and a .50....but .44 is in that "Goldie Locks" zone...not too heavy and not too light...just right...I also like .40

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Shooting the " Fox" made by Mr Brooks. 13"of usopp .50. Shootn.44 lead


My fox has fed me multiple times ! Love the fox!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> shot these today,3/8s steel out of the Baby,and 1/4 in out of the newbie,poor ol Eeek is not lookin so good,,,,,,,,


Killed that poor smiley face lol . Nice shooting my friend

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

skarrd said:


> shot these today,3/8s steel out of the Baby,and 1/4 in out of the newbie,poor ol Eeek is not lookin so good,,,,,,,,


A couple of real beauties and literally cracking shooting


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Did an early cardboard box beat up from 10m, few flyers and think I'll make up a slightly longer tubes set after a strong coffee or two. Definitely great fun to shoot though.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Weather is beautiful today (sorry to those where it isn't) so got out into the woods for a second session. 8mm (5/16) steels with the Lion Mouth and clays with the X6. Usual can cut followed by chasing the two parts of the can around the woods. Today is a good day, especially as last Sunday an overnight storage heater fell off the wall onto my foot limiting my outings to the woods.


----------



## BushpotChef

After the pigeons today, took the Torque with some white flats Mr brooks sent me and a bag full of marbles.

After that it was a trip through the woods after rabbits, took along my Natty by Mr Brooks also, 'Shogun'. Mixed ammo: 5/8" & .50 cal marbles, .32 cal lead & hex nuts not shown.

Happy days.


----------



## BushpotChef

After the pigeons today, took the Torque with some white flats Mr brooks sent me and a bag full of marbles.

After that it was a trip through the woods after rabbits, took along my Natty by Mr Brooks also, 'Shogun'. Mixed ammo: 5/8" & .50 cal marbles, .32 cal lead & hex nuts not shown.

Happy days.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Taking some time today with this beauty from DSIL.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting this one today...
Mild weather is finally here...and the Precise Anti-cold .70 doesn't like it one bit.....time to switch to the 3rd Gen .70
















Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

BushpotChef said:


> After the pigeons today, took the Torque with some white flats Mr brooks sent me and a bag full of marbles.
> 
> After that it was a trip through the woods after rabbits, took along my Natty by Mr Brooks also, 'Shogun'. Mixed ammo: 5/8" & .50 cal marbles, .32 cal lead & hex nuts not shown.
> 
> Happy days.


Love the shape of that natty....looks comfy....
Hope you had a fun hunt 

We are in a swamp right now in NS...bushwhacking feels more like going for a swim...lol

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> Taking some time today with this beauty from DSIL.


Great looking natty...Man I love his builds...

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc

One of my own designs


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

romanljc said:


> One of my own designs


Very cool

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Been shooting my Wasp Stinger the last few days. It's a cool little frame. Fun to shoot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Tonight will be spent recycling with the Ergo PFS and some .40 cal glass.


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> After the pigeons today, took the Torque with some white flats Mr brooks sent me and a bag full of marbles.
> 
> After that it was a trip through the woods after rabbits, took along my Natty by Mr Brooks also, 'Shogun'. Mixed ammo: 5/8" & .50 cal marbles, .32 cal lead & hex nuts not shown.
> 
> Happy days.


I love the cafnage a hex nut will put on a squirell,")


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Been shooting my Wasp Stinger the last few days. It's a cool little frame. Fun to shoot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do love the stinger, definitely has the right name and feels powerful when shooting


----------



## Ibojoe

Crazy Canuck said:


> Taking some time today with this beauty from DSIL.


That's natural perfection right there. Beautiful flip.


----------



## BushpotChef

MikmaqWarrior said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the pigeons today, took the Torque with some white flats Mr brooks sent me and a bag full of marbles.
> After that it was a trip through the woods after rabbits, took along my Natty by Mr Brooks also, 'Shogun'. Mixed ammo: 5/8" & .50 cal marbles, .32 cal lead & hex nuts not shown.
> Happy days.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shape of that natty....looks comfy....
> Hope you had a fun hunt
> We are in a swamp right now in NS...bushwhacking feels more like going for a swim...lol
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks man! I did have a good little trot, that Natty is super comfortable probably one of my coziest frames. I cant get over how accurate hex nuts are either, might just be my go to ammo for the next while.


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> Taking some time today with this beauty from DSIL.


Man I cant get


Crazy Canuck said:


> Taking some time today with this beauty from DSIL.


Man I can't get over how slick this thing is, I've come back to look at it like 4 times now. I think I'm gonna go cut myself one like that today or tomorrow.


----------



## stevekt

MakoPat said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That stinks man. Got any pics... Feihu? Is that like the one in my pic?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I got versus what I was expecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dang! Steve, that is very frustrating... not even close, brother. You are handling it better than I would.
Click to expand...

AliExpress just settled my dispute. I am getting a full refund and I don't have to return the item they sent.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Alfred E.M. said:


> *The POM X6 is a neat frame for sure - I have several. Then I found something similar that I like even more, and not just bc it's cheaper - a nylon Antelope with better ears and a non-slip rubber covering. It's a purpose designed tube shooter but for versatility, it's shown with flats and plugs ... backwards no less. *
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Set-Hunting-Slingshot-Catapult-Shooting-Outdoor-Powerful-With-Rubber-Band-Bead/32916339997.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.93c94c4dwJiUIG


Gave into temptation and just ordered the nylon antelope in the link ???? Many thanks for the heads up


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I spent a good part of the day trying out this tiny oak flip I just made for my 4 year old daughter. I surprised her with it this morning.
She got to try it early this morning when she first got outta bed (why she is in her PJs) and then she headed off for pre-school...but I put it through a lot of testing (you know, to make sure it's safe for her to use...lol) Anyways, by the time she got home the temp had dropped significantly, so it was too cold for her little hands to do any shooting outside, so we are going to do some shooting tomorrow..

I'm digging this tiny shooter so much I think 'm gonna make myself one!

MW





































Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

AKA Forgotten said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The POM X6 is a neat frame for sure - I have several. Then I found something similar that I like even more, and not just bc it's cheaper - a nylon Antelope with better ears and a non-slip rubber covering. It's a purpose designed tube shooter but for versatility, it's shown with flats and plugs ... backwards no less. *
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Set-Hunting-Slingshot-Catapult-Shooting-Outdoor-Powerful-With-Rubber-Band-Bead/32916339997.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.93c94c4dwJiUIG
> 
> 
> 
> Gave into temptation and just ordered the nylon antelope in the link Many thanks for the heads up
Click to expand...

*Doubt if you'll regret the purchase. It comes with a bag of clay ammo, a set of OK flat bands, and some nice slender plugs. However, I use the flats elsewhere and just make up tube sets bc the frame is born for that - adapting flats is not an improvement IMO. Also, I just gave one to an appreciative friend so I'm ordering 3 more later this week. *


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Alfred E.M. said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The POM X6 is a neat frame for sure - I have several. Then I found something similar that I like even more, and not just bc it's cheaper - a nylon Antelope with better ears and a non-slip rubber covering. It's a purpose designed tube shooter but for versatility, it's shown with flats and plugs ... backwards no less. *
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Set-Hunting-Slingshot-Catapult-Shooting-Outdoor-Powerful-With-Rubber-Band-Bead/32916339997.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.93c94c4dwJiUIG
> 
> 
> 
> Gave into temptation and just ordered the nylon antelope in the link Many thanks for the heads up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Doubt if you'll regret the purchase. It comes with a bag of clay ammo, a set of OK flat bands, and some nice slender plugs. However, I use the flats elsewhere and just make up tube sets bc the frame is born for that - adapting flats is not an improvement IMO. Also, I just gave one to an appreciative friend so I'm ordering 3 more later this week. *
Click to expand...

I'll definately keep this one for tubes as I have a whole arsenal of band shooters lol, but like you those plugs will come in useful elsewhere.

I'm amazed at how good clay balls are, been shooting them for a few weeks now and total fun. Even shooting up into treetops surprisingly accurate.

Soon as it arrives I'm sure I'll be posting on here, so thanks again ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I spent a good part of the day trying out this tiny oak flip I just made for my 4 year old daughter. I surprised her with it this morning.
> She got to try it early this morning when she first got outta bed (why she is in her PJs) and then she headed off for pre-school...but I put it through a lot of testing (you know, to make sure it's safe for her to use...lol) Anyways, by the time she got home the temp had dropped significantly, so it was too cold for her little hands to do any shooting outside, so we are going to do some shooting tomorrow..
> 
> I'm digging this tiny shooter so much I think 'm gonna make myself one!
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Lovely looking catty and a just as lovely present. Many thanks for sharing this as it really made me smile.


----------



## stevekt

Alfred E.M. said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The POM X6 is a neat frame for sure - I have several. Then I found something similar that I like even more, and not just bc it's cheaper - a nylon Antelope with better ears and a non-slip rubber covering. It's a purpose designed tube shooter but for versatility, it's shown with flats and plugs ... backwards no less. *
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Set-Hunting-Slingshot-Catapult-Shooting-Outdoor-Powerful-With-Rubber-Band-Bead/32916339997.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.93c94c4dwJiUIG
> 
> 
> 
> Gave into temptation and just ordered the nylon antelope in the link Many thanks for the heads up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Doubt if you'll regret the purchase. It comes with a bag of clay ammo, a set of OK flat bands, and some nice slender plugs. However, I use the flats elsewhere and just make up tube sets bc the frame is born for that - adapting flats is not an improvement IMO. Also, I just gave one to an appreciative friend so I'm ordering 3 more later this week. *
Click to expand...

Have you tried removing the rubber cover on one of your antelopes? I really like it without the rubber handle for for pocket carry.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

stevekt said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The POM X6 is a neat frame for sure - I have several. Then I found something similar that I like even more, and not just bc it's cheaper - a nylon Antelope with better ears and a non-slip rubber covering. It's a purpose designed tube shooter but for versatility, it's shown with flats and plugs ... backwards no less. *
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Set-Hunting-Slingshot-Catapult-Shooting-Outdoor-Powerful-With-Rubber-Band-Bead/32916339997.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.93c94c4dwJiUIG
> 
> 
> 
> Gave into temptation and just ordered the nylon antelope in the link Many thanks for the heads up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Doubt if you'll regret the purchase. It comes with a bag of clay ammo, a set of OK flat bands, and some nice slender plugs. However, I use the flats elsewhere and just make up tube sets bc the frame is born for that - adapting flats is not an improvement IMO. Also, I just gave one to an appreciative friend so I'm ordering 3 more later this week. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried removing the rubber cover on one of your antelopes? I really like it without the rubber handle for for pocket carry.
Click to expand...

*Don't think I'll ever remove the rubber coating Steve, I like the grippy texture too much. As for easy pocket carry, all of my frames slip easily into my left cargo pocket. BTW, you were the one who originally made me aware of this little gem and you have my gratitude.*


----------



## Bootsmann

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I spent a good part of the day trying out this tiny oak flip I just made for my 4 year old daughter. I surprised her with it this morning.
> She got to try it early this morning when she first got outta bed (why she is in her PJs) and then she headed off for pre-school...but I put it through a lot of testing (you know, to make sure it's safe for her to use...lol) Anyways, by the time she got home the temp had dropped significantly, so it was too cold for her little hands to do any shooting outside, so we are going to do some shooting tomorrow..
> I'm digging this tiny shooter so much I think 'm gonna make myself one!
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


That's awesome!


----------



## BushpotChef

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Shooting this one today...
> Mild weather is finally here...and the Precise Anti-cold .70 doesn't like it one bit.....time to switch to the 3rd Gen .70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Not sure how I missed this but sweet shooter man, that's your new brass core sps right? Very slick.

I've got Tapatalk again so I'll be posting more regularly and with more photos as well, happy days lol.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

This guy came in the mail today. My first wingshooter frame.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I made this compact frame for a customer and wanted to test it before I sent it out...everything was going great until about tge 5th shot...I wasn't paying attention to my form, and I launched a 5/8" catseye marble right into my thumb....it woke me up instantly, to say the least...lol

I can't twist & tweak properly because I grip the pouch between my index and middle finger (because of a thumb injury) so I had no business shooting this small frame in the first place...lesson learned...painful one at that. Oh, and ironically I named this little shooter "Li'l Savage"' ....and it totally lives up to it's name. 

MW
















Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Shooting my Axiom Champ today, with some SS black bands and clay ammo. 
Another fun SS shooter. I like it. Love the overall size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting this birch ply LBS all morning


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Hanging out with this one tonight


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting this birch ply LBS all morning


Looks good in birch brother.....

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> Hanging out with this one tonight


I like the looks of that...very nice subtle shape...with a high waste...looks like a fun time!!!

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Shooting my Axiom Champ today, with some SS black bands and clay ammo.
> Another fun SS shooter. I like it. Love the overall size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the identical shooter...great frame... haven't used it in awhile....and I've got some dollar store air dry clay here somewhere....I think I'll make some ammo and band up the champ!!

Thanks for sharing bro...good reminder is always appreciated 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

BushpotChef said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one today...
> Mild weather is finally here...and the Precise Anti-cold .70 doesn't like it one bit.....time to switch to the 3rd Gen .70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how I missed this but sweet shooter man, that's your new brass core sps right? Very slick.
> 
> I've got Tapatalk again so I'll be posting more regularly and with more photos as well, happy days lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah it's the new one and it is pretty nice...worth every penny....I actually like the heavier feel of the brass core...it's really stable when shooting heavier bands and ammo

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MikmaqWarrior said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one today...
> Mild weather is finally here...and the Precise Anti-cold .70 doesn't like it one bit.....time to switch to the 3rd Gen .70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how I missed this but sweet shooter man, that's your new brass core sps right? Very slick.
> 
> I've got Tapatalk again so I'll be posting more regularly and with more photos as well, happy days lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's the new one and it is pretty nice...worth every penny....I actually like the heavier feel of the brass core...it's really stable when shooting heavier bands and ammo
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's awesome man, I've always liked the SPS design but this one is likely my favorite.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this birch ply LBS all morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good in birch brother.....
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks my friend !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

finally got some good shooting time with this one,actually shoots well with office bands and 1/4 inch steel


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

skarrd said:


> finally got some good shooting time with this one,actually shoots well with office bands and 1/4 inch steel


That's a sexy little shooter!!!

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting this today....It makes me feel like I'm Clint Eastwood 

I was gonna post a selfie of me wearing it on my belt, but the camera just keeps focusing in on my junk...I'm sending those ones to my wife when she's at work 






























Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm shooting this today....It makes me feel like I'm Clint Eastwood
> 
> I was gonna post a selfie of me wearing it on my belt, but the camera just keeps focusing in on my junk...I'm sending those ones to my wife when she's at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Man does that thing ever look pro in thst holster!

Don't go getting the mrs. in too much trouble now LOL

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

BushpotChef said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this today....It makes me feel like I'm Clint Eastwood
> 
> I was gonna post a selfie of me wearing it on my belt, but the camera just keeps focusing in on my junk...I'm sending those ones to my wife when she's at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Man does that thing ever look pro in thst holster!
> 
> Don't go getting the mrs. in too much trouble now LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wow !!! The catty and that holster that is lol


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

BushpotChef said:


> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Man does that thing ever look pro in thst holster!

That's what she said (I bought glow in the dark Trojans) 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Had to have a look around but heres the Natty yours reminds me haha. 









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

AKA Forgotten said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this today....It makes me feel like I'm Clint Eastwood
> 
> I was gonna post a selfie of me wearing it on my belt, but the camera just keeps focusing in on my junk...I'm sending those ones to my wife when she's at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Man does that thing ever look pro in thst holster!
> 
> Don't go getting the mrs. in too much trouble now LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow !!! The catty and that holster that is lol
Click to expand...

Thanks...I think 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

BushpotChef said:


> Had to have a look around but heres the Natty yours reminds me haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


Wow...you are right... that's an uncanny resemblance...

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm shooting this today....It makes me feel like I'm Clint Eastwood
> I was gonna post a selfie of me wearing it on my belt, but the camera just keeps focusing in on my junk...I'm sending those ones to my wife when she's at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


That's awesome! Did you squint your eyes and tell your spinner, "Go ahead make my day!" LOL Happy sling'n!


----------



## stevekt

Shot my Jellybean, Lion Mouth, and Antelope at a golf ball spinner target from 40 and 50 feet with clay ammo. I'm going to put the looped bands on my Jellybean to change things up a bit.


----------



## BushpotChef

stevekt said:


> Shot my Jellybean, Lion Mouth, and Antelope at a golf ball spinner target from 40 and 50 feet with clay ammo. I'm going to put the looped bands on my Jellybean to change things up a bit.


Ouf that's a sweet trio there Steve! I love that jelly with the black latex. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my r10 by can opener









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Covert5 said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this today....It makes me feel like I'm Clint Eastwood
> I was gonna post a selfie of me wearing it on my belt, but the camera just keeps focusing in on my junk...I'm sending those ones to my wife when she's at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! Did you squint your eyes and tell your spinner, "Go ahead make my day!" LOL Happy sling'n!
Click to expand...

 yes, a couple of times, of course...I also like to say this allot..."Get three coffins ready.My mistake: four coffins".
Oh and, "you gotta ask yourself, do ya feel lucky...well do ya?"

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Stormy like my mood today... Putting a beating on that poor spinner! Makes me feel better though


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> finally got some good shooting time with this one,actually shoots well with office bands and 1/4 inch steel


woow that is one fine looking rig you got there  I need to rig something for small ammo and give it a whirl. It has been ages since I busted out the 1/4 inchers.


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## mattwalt

Mikmaq - you're got some awesome frames.


----------



## Ibojoe

Bootsmann said:


> 20190328_092358.jpg


Those are some really cool little frames. You've got those down pat my friend.


----------



## Bootsmann

Ibojoe said:


> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190328_092358.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some really cool little frames. You've got those down pat my friend.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot, i really appreciate it!


----------



## stevekt

I tried looped tubes on the Jellybean but it wasn't my cup of tea. Still managed to hit my golf ball at 40 and 50 feet but I did get a nice fork hit for my efforts.


----------



## Eldon 77

Had some ussop.55 come in the mail today so I handed up my seal target sniper. This stuff really sends 5/16 down range.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shot Blaccky this AM before work,then tried out the pouch Covert5 sent me,with marbles,works awesome! 3/8s for Blacky

good weather is here shootin instead of makin now


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Put the frames away today, and broke out the frameless with marbles. Forgot how much fun frameless is! It's always on the wrist, but I rarely remember to shoot it


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Crazy Canuck said:


> Put the frames away today, and broke out the frameless with marbles. Forgot how much fun frameless is! It's always on the wrist, but I rarely remember to shoot it


I'm going to have to give that a try soon, all the YouTube's make it look fun ????


----------



## Crazy Canuck

AKA Forgotten said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put the frames away today, and broke out the frameless with marbles. Forgot how much fun frameless is! It's always on the wrist, but I rarely remember to shoot it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to give that a try soon, all the YouTube's make it look fun
Click to expand...

Give 'er a try, just start slow and with gentler ammo until you get the hang of it. Can be intimidating at first, but think of it more as choking up on a frame, and you'll be rocking it.

I've found if I cut mine (SimpleShot extra small tube) around 21" before tying the pouch on, it leaves me with around 20" of tube. Fits well on my wrist with a couple wraps - not too tight and not flopping around. If you're not going to wear it, don't worry about the fit, and just go for a little over double your normal active length.

I like always having a slingshot on me without worrying about pocket bulge


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Crazy Canuck said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put the frames away today, and broke out the frameless with marbles. Forgot how much fun frameless is! It's always on the wrist, but I rarely remember to shoot it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to give that a try soon, all the YouTube's make it look fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give 'er a try, just start slow and with gentler ammo until you get the hang of it. Can be intimidating at first, but think of it more as choking up on a frame, and you'll be rocking it.
> 
> I've found if I cut mine (SimpleShot extra small tube) around 21" before tying the pouch on, it leaves me with around 20" of tube. Fits well on my wrist with a couple wraps - not too tight and not flopping around. If you're not going to wear it, don't worry about the fit, and just go for a little over double your normal active length.
> 
> I like always having a slingshot on me without worrying about pocket bulge
Click to expand...

Many thanks for the tips, I'll definitely give it a go and make one up tonight to those specs. Might try Clay's before I fire off steels though ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Doh sorry double post again - deleted


----------



## Eldon 77

Changing it up tonight with some tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Tubing sounds good Eldon. Joining you tonight


----------



## Eldon 77

Have the beast out today my aluminum shrike.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Wife and I were at our local Mountain Equipment Co-Op today, and in the climbing section, after convincing myself I didn't need another chalk bag for ammo, I turned to leave and saw a project I've been wanting to try just hanging there on the rack taunting me... Picked it up, took it home, and 20 minutes in the vise with a coping saw and a file, I threw some bands and a lanyard on it, and I've now done the figure eight descender project 









After these bands go, I might have to spend a bit of time with the file on the tips to smooth them a little more, but she's good to go for now!


----------



## Ukprelude

Shooting the new wasp missile 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

Back to basics for me.

Pocket Predator HTS, non-tapered bands, standard Simple Shot single ply pouch, wrap and tuck w/ #32 office rubber bands, shooting 5/16 marbles. The wrap and tuck makes a great reference point for aiming.









Took me a while to get the love-beads balanced. Still working on the proper incantations for the Eye of Agamotto.


----------



## KawKan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Wife and I were at our local Mountain Equipment Co-Op today, and in the climbing section, after convincing myself I didn't need another chalk bag for ammo, I turned to leave and saw a project I've been wanting to try just hanging there on the rack taunting me... Picked it up, took it home, and 20 minutes in the vise with a coping saw and a file, I threw some bands and a lanyard on it, and I've now done the figure eight descender project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After these bands go, I might have to spend a bit of time with the file on the tips to smooth them a little more, but she's good to go for now!


That looks like a great shooter!

I'm thinking my next descender will have grooves so I can shoot tubes TTF!


----------



## 3danman

It has been a while since I posted here on the forum. I haven't been shooting much between the winter weather and the academics.

I was lucky enough to get outside with a friend of mine yesterday, and I brought these frames along. The Scout for him to practice with (I was showing him the ropes, what better frame for that?) and the Antelope style frame is from a generous forum friend.

While my groupings aren't as keen as they were when I was shooting more frequently, I got some good shots in and I had an awesome time.

Enjoy your weekend everybody.


----------



## raventree78

Enjoyed these today. Then my target broke lol. The target was a air hockey puck.


----------



## Cjw

Still shooting my SPS's.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakoPat

raventree78 said:


> Enjoyed these today. Then my target broke lol. The target was a air hockey puck.


Is that a Tony the Slinger flip on the left? I have one from birch ply and all my new shooter friends loved it. But the youngest daughter pretty much kept it in her hand. I told her I would put some lighter bands on it for next time.

I used this one... my LBS with a phatty foregrip from Jfive. But bands with 1/2 Usopp .55mm from Sara.5/16" steel.


----------



## raventree78

Good eye it is indeed a Tony the Slinger  funny enough he was the first person I traded with on the forum and I have a few of his pieces. I have a neat ergo pocket shooter that is too small for me, if you are interested in it feel free to pm me


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Tubing sounds good Eldon. Joining you tonight


Very nice CC!! .. love it man .. and you are pretty damn crafty with the paracord! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## AKA Forgotten

While waiting for paint to dry on a wall I repaired, I got out into the woods to chase a can around with 8mm (5/16) steels and these two


----------



## Ibojoe

Today is the cherry top shot set up for big ol lead. ‘‘Tis the season for copper heads.


----------



## Eldon 77

The ppsg is the choice for Sunday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevekt

Shooting the Speedster Top Slingshot with SSB bands and clay ammo. 
50 Foot Golf Ball Approved. ????


----------



## MIsling

Shot my Meatbro this afternoon. 









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Ibojoe said:


> Today is the cherry top shot set up for big ol lead. ''Tis the season for copper heads.


Wow! I am always impressed with your frames. The finish on this one is particularly nice!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## MOJAVE MO

I've been keeping in a secret, but I am shooting frameless pretty well. My workplace makes for some discreet shots, which has been optimal for my training. How I just need to dig in and order a high quality, custom frameless kit and I'll be dialed in! Peace MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Today is the cherry top shot set up for big ol lead. ''Tis the season for copper heads.


Very nice frame !!! And go kill those suckers!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Pocket predator Boy Scout tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Ran some 7/16. Man they shred cans


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting this LBS today ! .. love it!























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Oh that’s nice Joey! Today I’ll be rockin your Chalice.


----------



## BushpotChef

1745 jacketed set
Simple Shot top grain pouch
1/2" hex nuts & .32 cal lead

Boom boom. 









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Some 1632 tube plinking with clay balls


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Fresh out of the mailbox today


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Crazy Canuck said:


> Fresh out of the mailbox today


Beautiful!!!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

This little gem arrived today, which is amazing as I only ordered it on March 25th from https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32916339997.html?spm=a2g0n.orderlist-amp.item.32916339997&aff_trace_key=794c83b52057469fb6bb79b0571f3785-1554394766680-05827-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=3958amp-L1HFPe3pf0XY9WWqcOk0YA1554394787740 First few shot at only about 8meters as I was stuck indoors. Tubes are my own, but package had lots of goodies inside.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Oh that's nice Joey! Today I'll be rockin your Chalice.


Thank you Joe ! .. and very nice ! Looks great with those bands !! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shot the Parapult [from Raventree78] this AM changed the tubes out for office band setup trying to get the *feel* for it,and i think i got it figured out,sort of,then on to the LBS and some *old schoolin* with a daisy i didnt remember having.Dang! those tubes are horrible,but it sure puts the 1/2 oz lead sinkers thru a pizza box at 35 feet,although not real acurratly,lol.,all in all a fun day.


----------



## skarrd

and just finished shooting this one,with an Raventree78 lanyard on it,Man is wizard with the paracord,


----------



## skarrd

Crazy Canuck said:


> Fresh out of the mailbox today


Just Beautiful! Wow!


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> Fresh out of the mailbox today


Doood, that's art right there. Congrats! 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann

Was shooting my new fox and a weasel today...


----------



## BushpotChef

Today's edc, got a job clearing a fallen tree and the home owner is fed up with the sparrows clearing out her feeders.

Took 2 before lunch. Also made made a little key fob from from a raventree78 lanyard that I like. Happy days.









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Yesterday's carry, went after the bridge pigeons with my Pocket Predator 'Mongoose' & some hex nuts/.32 lead. This is the little experiment I've been quiet about, trying to find a good Bandset/ammo to make this an effective setup. Works very well, going to use it most of this coming week at the farm.

Love it. 









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

I like 32 for birds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

BushpotChef said:


> Yesterday's carry, went after the bridge pigeons with my Pocket Predator 'Mongoose' & some hex nuts/.32 lead. This is the little experiment I've been quiet about, trying to find a good Bandset/ammo to make this an effective setup. Works very well, going to use it most of this coming week at the farm.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Chef - Please post a couple of pics showing how you grip that intriguing shooter. *
> 
> Sent from my SM*H*-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Alfred E.M. said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday's carry, went after the bridge pigeons with my Pocket Predator 'Mongoose' & some hex nuts/.32 lead. This is the little experiment I've been quiet about, trying to find a good Bandset/ammo to make this an effective setup. Works very well, going to use it most of this coming week at the farm.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Chef - Please post a couple of pics showing how you grip that intriguing shooter. *
> Sent from my SM*H*-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Will do Al, thanks for looking!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

Giving this a whirl


----------



## BushpotChef

Eldon 77 said:


> I like 32 for birds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's great for birds, punches nice neat holes and doesn't tear up the meat but hits super hard for such for such a small pill. Also flys nice and flat for a long way out.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting my "Li'l Savage" again...
No more hand hits.....I'm using 3/8 steel instead of 5/8 catseye marbles...and tubes instead of flats... 
















Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Feihu slingshot with mystery bands and newly acquired soft mud ammo. This slingshot was free due to a botched order from Aliexpress.


----------



## Eldon 77

Picked this guy up in a trade along with another frame from raven tree. This thing is sweet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Bootsmann said:


> Was shooting my new fox and a weasel today...


thats sure a foxy little fox. I love mine.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> shot the Parapult [from Raventree78] this AM changed the tubes out for office band setup trying to get the *feel* for it,and i think i got it figured out,sort of,then on to the LBS and some *old schoolin* with a daisy i didnt remember having.Dang! those tubes are horrible,but it sure puts the 1/2 oz lead sinkers thru a pizza box at 35 feet,although not real acurratly,lol.,all in all a fun day.


Awesome !!!! .. she is still looking good ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Weekend's off to a good start. Messing around in the basement and made a flat top frame for my frameless rig. She's not pretty, but shoots nice. Going to keep puttering away on it over the weekend. The lanyard hole will be getting opened up as a pinky hole I think.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> Weekend's off to a good start. Messing around in the basement and made a flat top frame for my frameless rig. She's not pretty, but shoots nice. Going to keep puttering away on it over the weekend. The lanyard hole will be getting opened up as a pinky hole I think.


Very cool....
You frameless guys amaze me....I could see me creating an ammo sized gap in that flat top.....wouldn't be a flat top for very long...lol
Would love to see some vids of you shooting Man...

MW

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend's off to a good start. Messing around in the basement and made a flat top frame for my frameless rig. She's not pretty, but shoots nice. Going to keep puttering away on it over the weekend. The lanyard hole will be getting opened up as a pinky hole I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool....
> You frameless guys amaze me....I could see me creating an ammo sized gap in that flat top.....wouldn't be a flat top for very long...lol
> Would love to see some vids of you shooting Man...
> 
> MW
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks 

Here's a quick one with just a couple shots. Didn't want to wake the boss up


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend's off to a good start. Messing around in the basement and made a flat top frame for my frameless rig. She's not pretty, but shoots nice. Going to keep puttering away on it over the weekend. The lanyard hole will be getting opened up as a pinky hole I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool....
> You frameless guys amaze me....I could see me creating an ammo sized gap in that flat top.....wouldn't be a flat top for very long...lol
> Would love to see some vids of you shooting Man...
> 
> MW
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Here's a quick one with just a couple shots. Didn't want to wake the boss up
Click to expand...

Nice shooting Man! Love the catch box too...

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc

This one today


----------



## Cjw

Haven't been shooting as much as I'd like to. Had the flu really bad. It triggered my asthma which I haven't had problems since I was a kid. Been having to use a abuterol inhaler. Starting to feel better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Cjw said:


> Haven't been shooting as much as I'd like to. Had the flu really bad. It triggered my asthma which I haven't had problems since I was a kid. Been having to use a abuterol inhaler. Starting to feel better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My son is experiencing the same thing right now.

Get better dude. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetosling123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Cjw said:


> Haven't been shooting as much as I'd like to. Had the flu really bad. It triggered my asthma which I haven't had problems since I was a kid. Been having to use a abuterol inhaler. Starting to feel better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hope you're feeling better Cjw. I had pretty bad asthma as a kid too. It doesn't flare up as often now, but every once in a while, and I'm scrambling trying to find where I left my inhaler.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Opened up the tube holes a bit more, as well as the lanyard hole into a pinky hole. Added a lanyard, and now the fun part. Shooting the heck out of it


----------



## BushpotChef

Saturdays mean a trip down to where I like to fish, it doubles as a quiet shooting spot. Bringing along my Road Warrior, lead & nuts & my lighter I just found and refueled. Frame is wearing double 2040s & a Dankung pouch.

The lighter won't be shot at lol.


----------



## Covert5

Cjw said:


> Haven't been shooting as much as I'd like to. Had the flu really bad. It triggered my asthma which I haven't had problems since I was a kid. Been having to use a abuterol inhaler. Starting to feel better.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm just getting over the flu myself. I have an annoying cough that's lingering. I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Cjw

Shot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## romanljc

My new favorite at the moment


----------



## BushpotChef

Mate challenged me to a can cut shootout tonight, brought along the Ninja w. a custom fibre optic pin & TBG/2040 cocktails, raventree78 lanyard & super sure pouch. 
@ 15m (indoors at his hobby farm) on standard cans. I cut 3 of 4 for the win, both of us were using 3/8" steel that he had on hand. Great fun and good practice, the last few to make the cutting shot got tricky once my arm got a little tired lol.

See yall tomorrow for Slingshot Sunday! 









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

Eldon 77 said:


> Picked this guy up in a trade along with another frame from raven tree. This thing is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool that ppsg is one of my builds ????


----------



## Brook

Not yet today but these and a couple others all week


----------



## raventree78

Shot these 3 today, lots of fun was had  Thanks Eldon 77 and Alfred E.M.


----------



## Eldon 77

This is the second part of the trade with raven tree. I don't know what it is made but man it feels great in your hand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Eldon 77 said:


> This guy came in the mail today. My first wingshooter frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your a lucky man. That's a collectors item for sure. 
Congratulations


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I work amongst the public now, both domestic and foreign. No one person, official or otherwise has commented on this item outside of 'nice jewelry'. 
The Forum introduced me to frameless shooting, of which I was confident was a joke. I like it. I do. Just Sling It! MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I had lots of fun today with this little shooter. I'm actually really accurate with it. I smacked a plastic golf ball all around the backyard out to about 20 yards with great consistency. And I cut a can really quickly from 15 yards. Not sure exactly how many shots but it wasnt that many. I was surprised at how quickly it happened. Only a couple fliers and the can cut pretty evenly. Almost every shot placed right in the middle. I'm planning on using this shooter on my next pigeon hunt!

I'm not sure why the dead ringer is so uncomfortable for me to use. I have tendon issues and arthritis in both hands, and I can't shoot the dead ringer for more than a few minutes before everything starts flaring up, but I can shoot this one all day without any inflammation...and they are about the same size. 
Maybe it's because it's an ergo..and it's a thicker frame?

I'm in no way saying the dead ringer isn't a good frame...it's actually a great little frame that I used to use all the time before my hands started hurting. I'm just wondering why this one isn't causing me the same issues..

MW























Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Eldon 77 said:


> This is the second part of the trade with raven tree. I don't know what it is made but man it feels great in your hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Milk Chocolate?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Spent most of this past week on the North Shore of Lake Tahoe, Ca. at a big cabin with some friends. There's was lots of snow. It was a blast.. I brought a few Slingshots but didn't shoot as much as I wanted.

Mini Axiom by Tony the Slinger. Swimmer knife by Angler Knives and Ammo Magnet by my buddy at 5stonesurvival. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Spent most of this past week on the North Shore of Lake Tahoe, Ca. at a big cabin with some friends. There's was lots of snow. It was a blast.. I brought a few Slingshots but didn't shoot as much as I wanted.
> 
> Mini Axiom by Tony the Slinger. Swimmer knife by Angler Knives and Ammo Magnet by my buddy at 5stonesurvival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a beautiful place to spend time with friends.....even I you didn't get to shoot as often as you planned to...I love the shooter, knife, and ammo holder man!!!

MW

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent most of this past week on the North Shore of Lake Tahoe, Ca. at a big cabin with some friends. There's was lots of snow. It was a blast.. I brought a few Slingshots but didn't shoot as much as I wanted.
> 
> Mini Axiom by Tony the Slinger. Swimmer knife by Angler Knives and Ammo Magnet by my buddy at 5stonesurvival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a beautiful place to spend time with friends.....even I you didn't get to shoot as often as you planned to...I love the shooter, knife, and ammo holder man!!!
> 
> MW
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Lake Tahoe is an amazing place. Always a good time no matter what time of year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot these, fun was definitely had  Thanks to Eldon 77 and Alfred E.M.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

BushpotChef said:


> Mate challenged me to a can cut shootout tonight, brought along the Ninja w. a custom fibre optic pin & TBG/2040 cocktails, raventree78 lanyard & super sure pouch.
> @ 15m (indoors at his hobby farm) on standard cans. I cut 3 of 4 for the win, both of us were using 3/8" steel that he had on hand. Great fun and good practice, the last few to make the cutting shot got tricky once my arm got a little tired lol.
> 
> See yall tomorrow for Slingshot Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


I'm gonna try to make a set of cocktail bands....I just gotta try them...and I love the Ninja...sweet looking shooter! 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Yesterdays' choices.

These two with marbles










These two with 3/8 steel










And making my neighbors' kids run off some energy chasing tennis balls around a soccer field


----------



## Jacoza

I just printed a modified pocket predator in a bright, almost neon yellow, that I am really enjoying. it is a contender for my everyday shooter (although I never really shoot just one sling).


----------



## BushpotChef

MikmaqWarrior said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate challenged me to a can cut shootout tonight, brought along the Ninja w. a custom fibre optic pin & TBG/2040 cocktails, raventree78 lanyard & super sure pouch.
> @ 15m (indoors at his hobby farm) on standard cans. I cut 3 of 4 for the win, both of us were using 3/8" steel that he had on hand. Great fun and good practice, the last few to make the cutting shot got tricky once my arm got a little tired lol.
> 
> See yall tomorrow for Slingshot Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try to make a set of cocktail bands....I just gotta try them...and I love the Ninja...sweet looking shooter!
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks alot man! Due to popular demand I'm going to make a video today showing how I tie a set. They're my personal favorite for most applications, being a hunter you're really going to appreciate the soft draw weight and fast snap. I feel like the short jerky snap of the tubes 'whips' the flats, so to speak, offering the additional power. They're actually fairly straightforward, I don't even own a band jig and they still aren't much of a pain.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Mojave Mo said:


> This is the second part of the trade with raven tree. I don't know what it is made but man it feels great in your hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Milk Chocolate?
Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk[/quote
I'm pretty sure that is a tootsie roll. lol. Nice one buddy.


----------



## BushpotChef

Mojave Mo said:


> I work amongst the public now, both domestic and foreign. No one person, official or otherwise has commented on this item outside of 'nice jewelry'.
> The Forum introduced me to frameless shooting, of which I was confident was a joke. I like it. I do. Just Sling It! MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I hear that man, all day every day lol!









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

BushpotChef said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate challenged me to a can cut shootout tonight, brought along the Ninja w. a custom fibre optic pin & TBG/2040 cocktails, raventree78 lanyard & super sure pouch.
> @ 15m (indoors at his hobby farm) on standard cans. I cut 3 of 4 for the win, both of us were using 3/8" steel that he had on hand. Great fun and good practice, the last few to make the cutting shot got tricky once my arm got a little tired lol.
> 
> See yall tomorrow for Slingshot Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try to make a set of cocktail bands....I just gotta try them...and I love the Ninja...sweet looking shooter!
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks alot man! Due to popular demand I'm going to make a video today showing how I tie a set. They're my personal favorite for most applications, being a hunter you're really going to appreciate the soft draw weight and fast snap. I feel like the short jerky snap of the tubes 'whips' the flats, so to speak, offering the additional power. They're actually fairly straightforward, I don't even own a band jig and they still aren't much of a pain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Much appreciated brother ...and looking forward to it 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Out for a walk in this beautiful weather, stopped for a lemonade and a quick photo lol.

Carpe diem everyone! 

Also as requested by Al E.M., here's a photo of the Mongoose being gripped:























Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

BushpotChef said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work amongst the public now, both domestic and foreign. No one person, official or otherwise has commented on this item outside of 'nice jewelry'.
> The Forum introduced me to frameless shooting, of which I was confident was a joke. I like it. I do. Just Sling It! MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that man, all day every day lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Same here, so glad this forum gave me the confidence to have a try ???? Just need yo experiment with heavier tubes than 1632 now


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

BushpotChef said:


> Out for a walk in this beautiful weather, stopped for a lemonade and a quick photo lol.
> 
> Carpe diem everyone!
> 
> Also as requested by Al E.M., here's a photo of the Mongoose being gripped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


Looks like it fits like a glove!!!

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MikmaqWarrior said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out for a walk in this beautiful weather, stopped for a lemonade and a quick photo lol.
> 
> Carpe diem everyone!
> 
> Also as requested by Al E.M., here's a photo of the Mongoose being gripped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it fits like a glove!!!
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sure does! 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting this guy all day !! ... the LBS is my favorite frame ... big ... small... thin .. thick ... it does it for me ! I believe the fork gap is ideal for accuracy .. I anchor under my eye .. high in my cheek bone ... no twist of the pouch (but I used to) .. and with a nice even release let go and watch the ball fly straight .. love it! 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting this guy all day !! ... the LBS is my favorite frame ... big ... small... thin .. thick ... it does it for me ! I believe the fork gap is ideal for accuracy .. I anchor under my eye .. high in my cheek bone ... no twist of the pouch (but I used to) .. and with a nice even release let go and watch the ball fly straight .. love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Love it Joey what bands/pouch you got there?

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting this guy all day !! ... the LBS is my favorite frame ... big ... small... thin .. thick ... it does it for me ! I believe the fork gap is ideal for accuracy .. I anchor under my eye .. high in my cheek bone ... no twist of the pouch (but I used to) .. and with a nice even release let go and watch the ball fly straight .. love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I love 'em too! New shiny one arrived today from you. Man, what an awesome shooter


----------



## skarrd

reverse *nibbler* natural today,1/4 in,3/8in,and marbles,just chasin cans


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> reverse *nibbler* natural today,1/4 in,3/8in,and marbles,just chasin cans


My goodness that's a sweet natty! Also after talking about how much I prefer finish my wraps on the shooter side of the frame, that wrap job looks saweeeeet. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

skarrd said:


> reverse *nibbler* natural today,1/4 in,3/8in,and marbles,just chasin cans


Very cool, and love the new avatar!


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> reverse *nibbler* natural today,1/4 in,3/8in,and marbles,just chasin cans
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness that's a sweet natty! Also after talking about how much I prefer finish my wraps on the shooter side of the frame, that wrap job looks saweeeeet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

thanks my friend,its very grippy too


----------



## skarrd

Crazy Canuck said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> reverse *nibbler* natural today,1/4 in,3/8in,and marbles,just chasin cans
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool, and love the new avatar!
Click to expand...

Thank you,yeah I an old Wolf now,so&#8230;.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this guy all day !! ... the LBS is my favorite frame ... big ... small... thin .. thick ... it does it for me ! I believe the fork gap is ideal for accuracy .. I anchor under my eye .. high in my cheek bone ... no twist of the pouch (but I used to) .. and with a nice even release let go and watch the ball fly straight .. love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I love 'em too! New shiny one arrived today from you. Man, what an awesome shooter
Click to expand...

That's awesome !!!!!  glad it made it bud ... and I am delighted that your liking it ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork




----------



## Ibojoe

Slinging the yew champ today


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Slinging the yew champ today


That looks so classy with that natural latex, very nice. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

For those waiting on my cocktails tubes video I did one last night but the angle and lighting sucked so I'm redoing it tonight. Thanks for your patience lol.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Just had a can chase around the woods today with 8mm (5/16) steels


----------



## stevekt

AKA Forgotten said:


> Just had a can chase around the woods today with 8mm (5/16) steels


Two of my favorites.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

stevekt said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a can chase around the woods today with 8mm (5/16) steels
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my favorites.
Click to expand...

They have become my two EDC's. Very glad you and Alfred E.M. recommend the Antelope, so a huge thanks to you both ????


----------



## Eldon 77

I received this absolute stunner from Joey today. If you don't have one his frames get one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Eldon 77 said:


> I received this absolute stunner from Joey today. If you don't have one his frames get one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a real beauty


----------



## ol'school42

My ol'school flip phone in on the blink at the moment (gotta get a new phone, if it were a slingshot I wanted...well, you all know the drill), so no pics, but practically everyone who love the sport knows what a Flatband ergo looks like. Down in my basement range because it's too cold outside for the gum bands I got with it two years ago, before a couple of surgeries (spinal) waylaid one of my favorite pastimes. Rarely shoot it, dread having a fork hit and marring the finish. Thinking of just hanging it my living room next to a blackpowder Colt Navy.


----------



## ol'school42

How do get in touch with Joey? Tried to PM him but it couldn't be done.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Been shooting the new oak natural I finished...I waited for the elder to stop in on his daily walk so I could present it to him as a surprise, but he wasn't out today. I'm going to visit him tomorrow to check in on him, if he doesn't show up tomorrow.

Gonna be hard to hand this over. It's the most comfortable natty I've ever made, owned, or held. I can't seem to miss with it. I feel like making a replacement just so I can keep it for myself...lol...the struggle is real 












































Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

ol said:


> How do get in touch with Joey? Tried to PM him but it couldn't be done.


You can get ahold of him on Facebook...or comment on one of his posts on here...his inbox is probably full

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Taking a little break from my normal shooters. I have been shooting and collecting for about years now and this my very first natural.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'school42

Thanks to Nova Scotia gent MikmaqWarrior. By the way that Natural's grip, well, that's art, man.


----------



## skarrd

havent shot in a couple days,was shooting frameless,with 5/8s marbles and took a couple *fork* hits,another bone chip off the old knuckle,so i am back to the frames again,at least for a while,lol


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

ol said:


> Thanks to Nova Scotia gent MikmaqWarrior. By the way that Natural's grip, well, that's art, man.


Thanks bro! Glad I could help 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Can’t seem to stay away from the Top Shot for long. It’s always in the rotation.


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Ibojoe

Look at that weasel!! Nice one Boots!


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

I used my plane black axium ocularis


----------



## Brook

Something for the weekend


----------



## Ibojoe

Mr Brooks said:


> Something for the weekend


That's a very foxy collection my friend! Beautiful Flips man!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Today it's my Carbon fiber LBS!! 
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Mr Brooks said:


> Something for the weekend


Love it bro!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Can't seem to stay away from the Top Shot for long. It's always in the rotation.


Very nice !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Eldon 77 said:


> I received this absolute stunner from Joey today. If you don't have one his frames get one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice shooters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Eldon 77 said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> nice shooters
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## J3ff

That is a sweet collection l.o.s. I am huge fan of simple shot


----------



## Ibojoe

J3ff said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> nice shooters
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's quite a nice SS collection. Love it!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Das nice


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Can't seem to stay away from the Top Shot for long. It's always in the rotation.


That's a beauty Joe...wow

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Tried this combination this morning. Shoots just as well with bands as it does tubes. If it warms up a little today I'll have a trip to the woods.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. Custom Bill Hays G10 Ranger, Aluminum frame made by Biker Mike, and Custom Target Master from Tom at BunnyBuster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakoPat

Wooooooooo! 
CJW... you have fine frames friend.

All those look sweet... that Bunny Buster Target Master is SOME flip.

The Turk has made a living historical post that reads like a tapestry of Slingery.

Carry on now!


----------



## BushpotChef

MakoPat said:


> Wooooooooo!
> CJW... you have fine frames friend.
> 
> All those look sweet... that Bunny Buster Target Master is SOME flip.
> 
> The Turk has made a living historical post that reads like a tapestry of Slingery.
> 
> Carry on now!


For real though I often think that when I scroll this thread, it's pretty bloody impressive. Here's my contributions for the day: Finally warm enough to use natural latex again and I'm very happy about it. I added a firbre optic pin to my Torque and redressed it and my Mr.Brooks natty with the new latex. Please excuse the fork hit blemish, that would be the fine handy work of my 5 year old. He was so upset and sorry, I just told him hey buddy, these things are made to be shot - it happens lol. I'm after the starlings and grackles today, he's hanging out with papa in the garage.

Chef's having a good day, how about you guys? 





































Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Having a great high desert Sunday as well. Dug deep into the toy box to re-acquaint with a project from a couple years ago.*

*BTW, I like your latest avatar Chef Daddy. *


----------



## J3ff

To nice a day not to shoot


----------



## Eldon 77

The rain has pushed back to the basement at least I have these two to keep me company









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

An early birthday present from me, to me. A Jack Koehler Alley Cat. Pseudo-tapered 1842s w/ a Warrior pouch. Shot a bunch of 5/8 marbles - first day shooting outdoors! Not a barn burner - will probably try another band set. Very accurate, especially when I follow a good shot sequence and very forgiving when I don't. The thumb and index finger hooks take some getting used to. Covering them w/ pencil grips makes a big difference. Jack included 2 band sets, some practice ammo and taconite, and two extra tube pieces for use on the forks if the o-rings wear out. I upgraded the lanyard w/ one that I braided from jute and yarn. I made a cord-stop from a piece of tubing and tightened it w/ a wrap and tuck rubber band.

Jack sent me #66 - which happens to be my age at my next birthday.

The Alley Cat is a dream to shoot. Jack has some and some Beavers for sale on the big auction site and at his web site.


----------



## BushpotChef

Blue Raja said:


> An early birthday present from me, to me. A Jack Koehler Alley Cat. Pseudo-tapered 1842s w/ a Warrior pouch. Shot a bunch of 5/8 marbles - first day shooting outdoors! Not a barn burner - will probably try another band set. Very accurate, especially when I follow a good shot sequence and very forgiving when I don't. The thumb and index finger hooks take some getting used to. Covering them w/ pencil grips makes a big difference. Jack included 2 band sets, some practice ammo and taconite, and two extra tube pieces for use on the forks if the o-rings wear out. I upgraded the lanyard w/ one that I braided from jute and yarn. I made a cord-stop from a piece of tubing and tightened it w/ a wrap and tuck rubber band.
> 
> Jack sent me #66 - which happens to be my age at my next birthday.
> 
> The Alley Cat is a dream to shoot. Jack has some and some Beavers for sale on the big auction site and at his web site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alley Cat.jpg


That's a wicked little frame enjoy Blue 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Closing out Slingshot Sunday with a little PFS x headlamp action at the train tracks. Been shooting bottle caps consistently lately so I'm pretty confident I can pot a bunny if the right shot presents itself. Wish me luck gents, & good evening to you all.

@MakoPat Derringer PFS
2040 Tubes x SS Top grain pouch
.32 lead balls









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shootin this today,finally took ol Eeek out,with marbles [mix of 1/2 in and 5/8s in] RIP Eeek


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> Closing out Slingshot Sunday with a little PFS x headlamp action at the train tracks. Been shooting bottle caps consistently lately so I'm pretty confident I can pot a bunny if the right shot presents itself. Wish me luck gents, & good evening to you all.
> 
> @MakoPat Derringer PFS
> 2040 Tubes x SS Top grain pouch
> .32 lead balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


Nice.Liking the new avatar buddy!


----------



## BushpotChef

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Having a great high desert Sunday as well. Dug deep into the toy box to re-acquaint with a project from a couple years ago.*
> 
> *BTW, I like your latest avatar Chef Daddy. *


Thanks Al! That was from my trip up north with photographer friend of mine. Brought along the LBS & took a few photos of the Arctic looking scenery.
















Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> shootin this today,finally took ol Eeek out,with marbles [mix of 1/2 in and 5/8s in] RIP Eeek


Oh man I need me a Nibbler, did you make that beauty yourself? 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'school42

I have forgotten how to post a photo, guys, but it was 38 degrees today so I took out the first sling I made from a bamboo cutting board banded with 107 Sterling office bands with one of Rayshots pouches, a little shooter from Simpleshot, a Jelly Bean (wicked little beast), and my go-to Pocket Predator Top Shot. I love those last two for both fitting into my vest pocket & able to use both band & tubes, though the Torque gets the nod for slipping into a back pocket of my jeans.

ps

somebody tell me how to post a photo.


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Closing out Slingshot Sunday with a little PFS x headlamp action at the train tracks. Been shooting bottle caps consistently lately so I'm pretty confident I can pot a bunny if the right shot presents itself. Wish me luck gents, & good evening to you all.
> 
> @MakoPat Derringer PFS
> 2040 Tubes x SS Top grain pouch
> .32 lead balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.Liking the new avatar buddy!
Click to expand...

Thanks man you too, 'The Old Wolf' haha. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Crazy Canuck

skarrd said:


> shootin this today,finally took ol Eeek out,with marbles [mix of 1/2 in and 5/8s in] RIP Eeek


R.I.P. Eeek. You had a fruitful life, and will always be remembered fondly!


----------



## Eldon 77

A true classic tonight the seal sniper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> shootin this today,finally took ol Eeek out,with marbles [mix of 1/2 in and 5/8s in] RIP Eeek
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man I need me a Nibbler, did you make that beauty yourself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

yep,found just the right branch and it just sortof formed itself


----------



## J3ff

This all I got


----------



## Cjw

Shot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakoPat

Crazy Canuck said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> shootin this today,finally took ol Eeek out,with marbles [mix of 1/2 in and 5/8s in] RIP Eeek
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P. Eeek. You had a fruitful life, and will always be remembered fondly!
Click to expand...

Alas, poor Eeek... we knew him well.

To be or not be? Has been answered.


----------



## Eldon 77

Knocked the dust off of another classic tonight the HTS. Love this frame.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shot these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Cjw said:


> Shot these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

A little home-made tonight.


----------



## Covert5

Cjw said:


> Shot these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Live long and prosper!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Cjw said:


> Shot these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow all nice, but that middle one is a beauty


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Got out into the woods mixing it up with bands and tubes. Really enjoying how quick and easy it is to change them. My wife got her hands on my shooting gilet ????


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> shootin this today,finally took ol Eeek out,with marbles [mix of 1/2 in and 5/8s in] RIP Eeek
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man I need me a Nibbler, did you make that beauty yourself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep,found just the right branch and it just sortof formed itself
Click to expand...

Goodness man that's the Universe reaching out its hand, awesome find! 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> A little home-made tonight.


Doood you keep turning out the lovely minis! You could call this guy the FB.LBS: Fat Boy LBS 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Threw together a setup to launch 6mm 0.28g airsoft BB's:

Precise blue (3/4"×1/4"×6.5") x 1632 loop (3") cocktails
Micro fibre pouch 
Chalice by @treeman

Shooting this 3/4 butterfly, and am I ever pleasantly surprised how powerful and accurate these things can be. At 40 ft. I'm putting 8/10 in on a Pepsi king can with no real hassle and there's even a slight breeze today. No swerving shots, the odd on will penetrate at shorter distances say 20 ft. The bbs are biodegradable and the price is right, I got 10,000 heavyweight bbs for $10 - & you just can't beat that.

*side note* : The restaurant I used to work at was closing down, and Chef got to have the old cutting boards they were ready to toss out. 3 big blue (20"x30"?) HDPE cutting boards, about 1/2" thick. Any suggestions for what I should do with this stuff are welcome, I'm gonna make myself an OPFS for sure..

Thanks for looking shooters, be safe & shoot straight! 























Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Haven't shot this one in a while. This was my very first slingshot. Killing some 3 cm spinners tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Was shooting these today.
It was a bit chilly here in Nova Scotia - just a few degrees above freezing. The tubes were slooow...but the anticold precise wasn't...

MW





































Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Was shooting these today.
> It was a bit chilly here in Nova Scotia - just a few degrees above freezing. The tubes were slooow...but the anticold precise wasn't...
> 
> LM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


Beauties!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

urbanshooter said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting these today.
> It was a bit chilly here in Nova Scotia - just a few degrees above freezing. The tubes were slooow...but the anticold precise wasn't...
> 
> LM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Beauties!
Click to expand...

Thanks 

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These guys tonight.


----------



## J3ff

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Where did you get those sweet things? I want a custome axiom but dont know from where to get one.


----------



## Cjw

J3ff said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get those sweet things? I want a custome axiom but dont know from where to get one.
Click to expand...

 Dan Hood makes them. There called Stealth Shots. Great slingshots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Cjw said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get those sweet things? I want a custome axiom but dont know from where to get one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dan Hood makes them. There called Stealth Shots. Great slingshots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Awesome thank you


----------



## raventree78

MikmaqWarrior those are some amazing frames you are turning out


----------



## Ibojoe

Bootsmann said:


> 20190415_184530.jpg


Awesome trip there mr Boots. That simple design is very eye catching. Love em!


----------



## Bootsmann

Ibojoe said:


> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190415_184530.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome trip there mr Boots. That simple design is very eye catching. Love em!
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy!


----------



## bigdh2000

J3ff said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get those sweet things? I want a custome axiom but dont know from where to get one.
Click to expand...

Like Chris said, you just ask me...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

raventree78 said:


> MikmaqWarrior those are some amazing frames you are turning out


Thank you raventree 

MW

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shot this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brook

This week I have mostly been shooting Ibojoe natty


----------



## Ibojoe

So glad you’re enjoying the stump.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These guys today.


----------



## stevekt

I just received this stick shooter from eBay. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

That's really funky! How are you liking it?


----------



## stevekt

Crazy Canuck said:


> That's really funky! How are you liking it?


I like it. I can shoot better than I thought I would be able to with it. I've shot clay ammo with 1632, 2040, and the thin unknown tube it came with. It's not a bad addition to my arsenal but at $12 it's a tad overpriced for what it is. Also it took 5 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Ibojoe

These guys are a blast.


----------



## Covert5

stevekt said:


> I just received this stick shooter from eBay. It's pretty fun.


Looks like fun! Reminds me of a stiletto


----------



## Cjw

Shot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakoPat

I love this thread.
This page is particularly vicarious with a hint of envious.

I did not have much time to shoot, but I did shoot some...and these are my shirt pocket set as of today.

The new one is Dragon Master's Y Pocket Shooter. Dayhiker has a thread.


----------



## stevekt

Covert5 said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just received this stick shooter from eBay. It's pretty fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like fun! Reminds me of a stiletto
Click to expand...

Stripper shoes are usually fun.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Shooting my new Beastcoast Slingshots Harrier today. I'm loving it. Super fast with these White bands Joseph supplied.

Hope all you folks are well. Was camping at a big Traditional Archery Shoot Tuesday to Sunday of last week. It was a blast. Took a bunch of Slingshots and clay Ammo. Set up a few targets and had everyone shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shot my newly made birch natty all day, banded up with 1842 dankung singles and 3/8 steel. 
I'm really enjoying dankung tubes. It shoots 3/8 at a pretty good speed when maxed out at 45" draw....not as fast as flats but fast enough for hunting at 10 yards...

My 4 year old daughter and my wife were both shooting with me today too...at seperate times. It was fun. My wife is actually doing really well. She shoots cross dominant and is already on target after only about a dozen shot attempts. And my daughter, well she does everything with determination. She gets up real close to the target...but she doesnt like missing...and i can respect that...lol

Life is good

MW
















Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

This trio for the weekend... Happy Easter!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

urbanshooter said:


> This trio for the weekend... Happy Easter!


Nice looking trio man...frames to be proud of 

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

MikmaqWarrior said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This trio for the weekend... Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking trio man...frames to be proud of
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

urbanshooter said:


> This trio for the weekend... Happy Easter!


Woah !! .. nice trio my friend ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

MakoPat said:


> I love this thread.
> This page is particularly vicarious with a hint of envious.
> 
> I did not have much time to shoot, but I did shoot some...and these are my shirt pocket set as of today.
> 
> The new one is Dragon Master's Y Pocket Shooter. Dayhiker has a thread.


Hey, combining a pinky loop with an ammo magnet is genius!

Especially for a pocket shooter!

How is it working for you?


----------



## MakoPat

KawKan said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.
> This page is particularly vicarious with a hint of envious.
> I did not have much time to shoot, but I did shoot some...and these are my shirt pocket set as of today.
> The new one is Dragon Master's Y Pocket Shooter. Dayhiker has a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, combining a pinky loop with an ammo magnet is genius!
> Especially for a pocket shooter!
> How is it working for you?
Click to expand...

It is working fine. If you make one or two leave a little extra space (not much). I carry 5 on it all day every day and have lost 0.

It had increased my number of shots slung per session greatly.

I may do a how to video, but my hands are always in the way for those. But the steps are simple enough. Fishtail weave is comfy and tangle-free.

1. Make a 2 strand loop.
2. Secure magnets with 2 half hitches.
3. Tie a single over hand knot around both strands.
4. A bunch of over and under weaving.
5. Single over knot.

pics are in order from bottom to top.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.Its always been one of the most accurate slingshots for me. Can not shoot it for months and when I pick it up it's spot on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.Its always been one of the most accurate slingshots for me. Can not shoot it for months and when I pick it up it's spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


who is that one made by?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Biker Mike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

It is a cool looking shooter!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

This 1 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

That's a real beauty!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Here are my choices for the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

The Scorpion was stinging today


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Crazy Canuck said:


>


Nice !! That looks like a fun little shooter CC.. I like it


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting this LBS (little big shot) today .. sure holds and shoots good ! 
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight. My go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KawKan

MakoPat said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.
> This page is particularly vicarious with a hint of envious.
> I did not have much time to shoot, but I did shoot some...and these are my shirt pocket set as of today.
> The new one is Dragon Master's Y Pocket Shooter. Dayhiker has a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, combining a pinky loop with an ammo magnet is genius!
> Especially for a pocket shooter!
> How is it working for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is working fine. If you make one or two leave a little extra space (not much). I carry 5 on it all day every day and have lost 0.
> 
> It had increased my number of shots slung per session greatly.
> 
> I may do a how to video, but my hands are always in the way for those. But the steps are simple enough. Fishtail weave is comfy and tangle-free.
> 
> 1. Make a 2 strand loop.
> 2. Secure magnets with 2 half hitches.
> 3. Tie a single over hand knot around both strands.
> 4. A bunch of over and under weaving.
> 5. Single over knot.
> 
> pics are in order from bottom to top.
Click to expand...

I just cut and pasted this into my file of slingshot projects, MakoPat.

Small chance of mine coming out as clean looking as yours, but I'm going to give a shot.

Seems like a very handy item!

Thanks!


----------



## Ibojoe

My Easter picks


----------



## MakoPat

Kawkan... you will be surprised. It is clean because you can bunch it up as you go.

Here what I shot today. My LBS and Y Pocket Shooter.

I found an ink pen and stuck in the mud in our ditch/creek. Backdrop was a clay bank... retrieved most of my steel. But bad news... the pen didn't make it (I sent the bit to recycling. Leave No Trace.)

The last pic is entitled- Best Friends


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Had planned on finishing my can chase with tubes today, but things didn't feel right and signs of a late night party in the woods when I arrived.

They must have kept the bull in the field across the brooke up late, as usually he ignores me (but I always keep an eye on him), today he got as close as two strands of barbed wire would allow and started snorting. Time for a strategic retreat.


----------



## Ibojoe

Bootsmann said:


> 20190420_211714.jpg


Nice looking LBS Boots. Love your photography.


----------



## Bootsmann

Ibojoe said:


> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190420_211714.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking LBS Boots. Love your photography.
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe!
It's a modified Amigo template from xxdollarbillxx
https://slingshotforum.com/topic/14822-the-3-mini-amigos-by-xxdollarbillxx/
Don't have a lbs from joey but those amigos are quite similar to his design i guess. As shooting pfs a long time i probably have a weakness for such small frames....love them


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Happy Easter everyone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

This is from yesterday - Kit Fox Hybrid versus Bug target.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting this one today. Just a simple birch ply boardcut. It just finished curing so i banded it up with Precise .65...
First time using the .65 and i'm liking it...reminds me of .030 natural latex



















































Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


>


Those are beautiful bro

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Those are beautiful bro
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Could definitely say the same for the ones you've been cranking out lately!


----------



## skarrd

made these after vreceiving a parapult from Raventree78 a while back,my fred flintstones couldnt quite wrap around the parapult,so the *ropapult* was born.they shoot well with 3/8s and marbles,not so well with 1/4 in and fishing weights.loads of fun and still semi pocketable.


----------



## Blue Raja

@MikmaqWarrior - another beautiful slingshot marred by a tragic lanyard! Rumor has it that help is on the way! Let me know what you think the samples. It looks as though you are going to need more.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Blue Raja said:


> @MikmaqWarrior - another beautiful slingshot marred by a tragic lanyard! Rumor has it that help is on the way! Let me know what you think the samples. It looks as though you are going to need more.


Lol...exactly.... i can't wait to see what you sent!
My frames have been slummin' it like a hot chick wearing grandma's hand-me-downs...lol

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

skarrd said:


> made these after vreceiving a parapult from Raventree78 a while back,my fred flintstones couldnt quite wrap around the parapult,so the *ropapult* was born.they shoot well with 3/8s and marbles,not so well with 1/4 in and fishing weights.loads of fun and still semi pocketable.


I'm way too impressionable! Nicely done skarrd! I can't resist this wicked, pocketable little sling. Raventree78 came up with something magical there with that idea for sure! I hope he doesn't mind, but I had to attempt to make one after seeing this post.



















Was just shooting marbles with it, and this thing is crazy! I can't shoot it sideways and aim, but was doing pretty good with straight up and instinctive shooting at around 10'. Going to stick to "softer" ammo and closer ranges until I get the hang of it. Definitely a learning curve, but a great fun idea


----------



## bigdh2000

skarrd said:


> made these after vreceiving a parapult from Raventree78 a while back,my fred flintstones couldnt quite wrap around the parapult,so the *ropapult* was born.they shoot well with 3/8s and marbles,not so well with 1/4 in and fishing weights.loads of fun and still semi pocketable.


Had one made for me a while ago by Firefly. Great fun.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

No bulls in sight today ???? So got out with my antelope and 0.45 Precise bands.

Did get out late afternoon yesterday and got to shoot tubes. Wasn't going to let a little thing like a bull ruin my catty plans lol


----------



## J3ff

AKA Forgotten said:


> No bulls in sight today ???? So got out with my antelope and 0.45 Precise bands.
> 
> Did get out late afternoon yesterday and got to shoot tubes. Wasn't going to let a little thing like a bull ruin my catty plans lol


I have one of those exact same style but have no idea where to reference. I am all over the place with it. Also with looped tubes though which I do not like


----------



## Bootsmann

Didn't have much time for shooting today.
Just took a few shots with my Amigo this evening...


----------



## AKA Forgotten

J3ff said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bulls in sight today ???? So got out with my antelope and 0.45 Precise bands.
> Did get out late afternoon yesterday and got to shoot tubes. Wasn't going to let a little thing like a bull ruin my catty plans lol
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of those exact same style but have no idea where to reference. I am all over the place with it. Also with looped tubes though which I do not like
Click to expand...

Top outer edges of forks there are sighting cutouts on this version. Some versions don't have the cutout and I use where the band /tubes meet the top of the fork for reference.

Also this one came with plugs to attach flat bands, the plugs are available separately though and really useful.


----------



## J3ff

AKA Forgotten said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bulls in sight today ???? So got out with my antelope and 0.45 Precise bands.
> Did get out late afternoon yesterday and got to shoot tubes. Wasn't going to let a little thing like a bull ruin my catty plans lol
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of those exact same style but have no idea where to reference. I am all over the place with it. Also with looped tubes though which I do not like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top outer edges of forks there are sighting cutouts on this version. Some versions don't have the cutout and I use where the band /tubes meet the top of the fork for reference.
> 
> Also this one came with plugs to attach flat bands, the plugs are available separately though and really useful.
Click to expand...

Ok it has the sights on it but I didn't like it. So I got something from simpleshot and now it's all i use the other is just collecting dust


----------



## AKA Forgotten

J3ff said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bulls in sight today ???? So got out with my antelope and 0.45 Precise bands.
> Did get out late afternoon yesterday and got to shoot tubes. Wasn't going to let a little thing like a bull ruin my catty plans lol
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of those exact same style but have no idea where to reference. I am all over the place with it. Also with looped tubes though which I do not like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top outer edges of forks there are sighting cutouts on this version. Some versions don't have the cutout and I use where the band /tubes meet the top of the fork for reference.
> 
> Also this one came with plugs to attach flat bands, the plugs are available separately though and really useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok it has the sights on it but I didn't like it. So I got something from simpleshot and now it's all i use the other is just collecting dust
Click to expand...

Our preferences are very individual and the smallest thing can decide if we like or not lol

I enjoy this one so much I've recently ordered a metal version from Dankung which has almost the same dimensions and sighting. But another metal version which is slightly larger and doesn't have the sighting, I enjoy using and is a excellent catapult, yet I don't use it anywhere near as often.


----------



## J3ff

AKA Forgotten said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bulls in sight today ???? So got out with my antelope and 0.45 Precise bands.
> Did get out late afternoon yesterday and got to shoot tubes. Wasn't going to let a little thing like a bull ruin my catty plans lol
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of those exact same style but have no idea where to reference. I am all over the place with it. Also with looped tubes though which I do not like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top outer edges of forks there are sighting cutouts on this version. Some versions don't have the cutout and I use where the band /tubes meet the top of the fork for reference.
> 
> Also this one came with plugs to attach flat bands, the plugs are available separately though and really useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok it has the sights on it but I didn't like it. So I got something from simpleshot and now it's all i use the other is just collecting dust
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our preferences are very individual and the smallest thing can decide if we like or not lol
> 
> I enjoy this one so much I've recently ordered a metal version from Dankung which has almost the same dimensions and sighting. But another metal version which is slightly larger and doesn't have the sighting, I enjoy using and is a excellent catapult, yet I don't use it anywhere near as often.
Click to expand...

Yeah individual taste goes a long way.


----------



## stevekt

J3ff said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bulls in sight today ???? So got out with my antelope and 0.45 Precise bands.
> Did get out late afternoon yesterday and got to shoot tubes. Wasn't going to let a little thing like a bull ruin my catty plans lol
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of those exact same style but have no idea where to reference. I am all over the place with it. Also with looped tubes though which I do not like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top outer edges of forks there are sighting cutouts on this version. Some versions don't have the cutout and I use where the band /tubes meet the top of the fork for reference.
> 
> Also this one came with plugs to attach flat bands, the plugs are available separately though and really useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok it has the sights on it but I didn't like it. So I got something from simpleshot and now it's all i use the other is just collecting dust
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our preferences are very individual and the smallest thing can decide if we like or not lol
> 
> I enjoy this one so much I've recently ordered a metal version from Dankung which has almost the same dimensions and sighting. But another metal version which is slightly larger and doesn't have the sighting, I enjoy using and is a excellent catapult, yet I don't use it anywhere near as often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah individual taste goes a long way.
Click to expand...

I have the same poly Antelope slingshot. I shoot looped 1632 tubes on it. It is easily one of my favorites.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

stevekt said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bulls in sight today ???? So got out with my antelope and 0.45 Precise bands.
> Did get out late afternoon yesterday and got to shoot tubes. Wasn't going to let a little thing like a bull ruin my catty plans lol
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of those exact same style but have no idea where to reference. I am all over the place with it. Also with looped tubes though which I do not like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top outer edges of forks there are sighting cutouts on this version. Some versions don't have the cutout and I use where the band /tubes meet the top of the fork for reference.
> 
> Also this one came with plugs to attach flat bands, the plugs are available separately though and really useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok it has the sights on it but I didn't like it. So I got something from simpleshot and now it's all i use the other is just collecting dust
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our preferences are very individual and the smallest thing can decide if we like or not lol
> 
> I enjoy this one so much I've recently ordered a metal version from Dankung which has almost the same dimensions and sighting. But another metal version which is slightly larger and doesn't have the sighting, I enjoy using and is a excellent catapult, yet I don't use it anywhere near as often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah individual taste goes a long way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same poly Antelope slingshot. I shoot looped 1632 tubes on it. It is easily one of my favorites.
Click to expand...

Same here, when I have the time I shoot it with 1632 tubes and switch to 0.45 flat bands. So easy and quick to re-band, I can enjoy the best of both worlds for my shooting.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

stevekt said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bulls in sight today So got out with my antelope and 0.45 Precise bands.
> Did get out late afternoon yesterday and got to shoot tubes. Wasn't going to let a little thing like a bull ruin my catty plans lol
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of those exact same style but have no idea where to reference. I am all over the place with it. Also with looped tubes though which I do not like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top outer edges of forks there are sighting cutouts on this version. Some versions don't have the cutout and I use where the band /tubes meet the top of the fork for reference.
> 
> Also this one came with plugs to attach flat bands, the plugs are available separately though and really useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok it has the sights on it but I didn't like it. So I got something from simpleshot and now it's all i use the other is just collecting dust
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our preferences are very individual and the smallest thing can decide if we like or not lol
> 
> I enjoy this one so much I've recently ordered a metal version from Dankung which has almost the same dimensions and sighting. But another metal version which is slightly larger and doesn't have the sighting, I enjoy using and is a excellent catapult, yet I don't use it anywhere near as often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah individual taste goes a long way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same poly Antelope slingshot. I shoot looped 1632 tubes on it. It is easily one of my favorites.
Click to expand...

*Bad news guys. This rubber jacketed nylon Antelope has been taken off the market. I tried to order 3 more and got some gibberish about 'quality issues' - all listings for this model have disappeared from AliExpress. There appears to be one version available but it's wrapped, not rubber coated. *


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Alfred E.M. said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bulls in sight today So got out with my antelope and 0.45 Precise bands.
> Did get out late afternoon yesterday and got to shoot tubes. Wasn't going to let a little thing like a bull ruin my catty plans lol
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of those exact same style but have no idea where to reference. I am all over the place with it. Also with looped tubes though which I do not like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top outer edges of forks there are sighting cutouts on this version. Some versions don't have the cutout and I use where the band /tubes meet the top of the fork for reference.
> 
> Also this one came with plugs to attach flat bands, the plugs are available separately though and really useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok it has the sights on it but I didn't like it. So I got something from simpleshot and now it's all i use the other is just collecting dust
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our preferences are very individual and the smallest thing can decide if we like or not lol
> 
> I enjoy this one so much I've recently ordered a metal version from Dankung which has almost the same dimensions and sighting. But another metal version which is slightly larger and doesn't have the sighting, I enjoy using and is a excellent catapult, yet I don't use it anywhere near as often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah individual taste goes a long way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same poly Antelope slingshot. I shoot looped 1632 tubes on it. It is easily one of my favorites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Bad news guys. This rubber jacketed nylon Antelope has been taken off the market. I tried to order 3 more and got some gibberish about 'quality issues' - all listings for this model have disappeared from AliExpress. There appears to be one version available but it's wrapped, not rubber coated. *
Click to expand...

I had the same experience, tried to order two more and had the same message, but I hoped it was only temporary. I find that rubber grip excellent.


----------



## stevekt

I do not recommend the wrapped poly antelope. I cut off the tennis wrap and it was a low quality plastic casting.


----------



## J3ff

Mine is metal with a leather wrap


----------



## AKA Forgotten

stevekt said:


> I do not recommend the wrapped poly antelope. I cut off the tennis wrap and it was a low quality plastic casting.


Thanks for the warning, definitely one to avoid. Typical that everytime I find something just as I like it, it either gets changed or disappears.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shot this ott brace hold Trueblood ! .. happy with the results ! Braces very nicely .. low forks and a hooked handle allows stability with almost no wrist or hand strain .. even though its slimline .. holds well ! Also has a brass lanyard sleeve ... this frame is 10mm thick 























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shot this ott brace hold Trueblood ! .. happy with the results ! Braces very nicely .. low forks and a hooked handle allows stability with almost no wrist or hand strain .. even though its slimline .. holds well ! Also has a brass lanyard sleeve ... this frame is 10mm thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


awesome frame!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

Very nice frame


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Eldon 77 said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot this ott brace hold Trueblood ! .. happy with the results ! Braces very nicely .. low forks and a hooked handle allows stability with almost no wrist or hand strain .. even though its slimline .. holds well ! Also has a brass lanyard sleeve ... this frame is 10mm thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> awesome frame!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you Eldon ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

Spent some time shooting the *LMS* today (*L*ion *M*outh *S*lingshot). It shoots great with either a thumb brace hold or pincher style. Today was pincher hold. Light weight, peghead design, unique style, cheap, accurate and fun to shoot.


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my true blood for a minute tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## skarrd

Crazy Canuck said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> made these after vreceiving a parapult from Raventree78 a while back,my fred flintstones couldnt quite wrap around the parapult,so the *ropapult* was born.they shoot well with 3/8s and marbles,not so well with 1/4 in and fishing weights.loads of fun and still semi pocketable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm way too impressionable! Nicely done skarrd! I can't resist this wicked, pocketable little sling. Raventree78 came up with something magical there with that idea for sure! I hope he doesn't mind, but I had to attempt to make one after seeing this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just shooting marbles with it, and this thing is crazy! I can't shoot it sideways and aim, but was doing pretty good with straight up and instinctive shooting at around 10'. Going to stick to "softer" ammo and closer ranges until I get the hang of it. Definitely a learning curve, but a great fun idea
Click to expand...

same here couldn't shoot sideways,so I tried the stiffer *rope*and I can shoot that sideways,it is an Awesome little shooter tho,chased a pinecone around yesterday,lol


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shot this ott brace hold Trueblood ! .. happy with the results ! Braces very nicely .. low forks and a hooked handle allows stability with almost no wrist or hand strain .. even though its slimline .. holds well ! Also has a brass lanyard sleeve ... this frame is 10mm thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Dang!!! that is another wicked one!!!! And OTT,too!!!


----------



## skarrd

drug out an oldie today,one of the first *pinch* shooters i ever made,took it outback to shoot with Zoey who couldnt have been less interested,fun afternoon


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Typical UK, two days of hot sunshine and back to shooting in the rain again lol

Seemed to be a 50% game today with a straight forward 12 to 13 meter can cut. Last 50% of the cut was with my bands split about 50% at the pouch end, was determined to finish the cut though and possibly my cleanest ever.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

skarrd said:


> drug out an oldie today,one of the first *pinch* shooters i ever made,took it outback to shoot with Zoey who couldnt have been less interested,fun afternoon


Don't know if it's my end, but can't see your pictures ????


----------



## Ibojoe

Crazy Canuck said:


>


 Boy that beauty jumped of the page. Like a breath of fresh air. Awesome frame buddy!!


----------



## Covert5

AKA Forgotten said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> drug out an oldie today,one of the first *pinch* shooters i ever made,took it outback to shoot with Zoey who couldnt have been less interested,fun afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if it's my end, but can't see your pictures
Click to expand...

Yeah, I too can't see your pictures bro.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Exploring Mr. Penguin's personality lately ... holds and shoots very well. Strict quarter inch diet ... stingitty sting sting. *


----------



## Ibojoe

Cool bean Alfred!


----------



## stevekt

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Exploring Mr. Penguin's personality lately ... holds and shoots very well. Strict quarter inch diet ... stingitty sting sting. *


I might have to try single tube OTT like that. I tried looped tubes oriented vertically kind of TTF-ish and it was not great. Then I tried flats TTF and got a lot of fork hits. The Jellybean does look sharp in all black.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

stevekt said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Exploring Mr. Penguin's personality lately ... holds and shoots very well. Strict quarter inch diet ... stingitty sting sting. *
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to try single tube OTT like that. I tried looped tubes oriented vertically kind of TTF-ish and it was not great. Then I tried flats TTF and got a lot of fork hits. The Jellybean does look sharp in all black.
Click to expand...

*This arrangement might go against Simple's Ocularis recommendations, but I push the bearings in very deep - no slippage even with skinny 1632.*


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Finally got my hands on a Torque tonight


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


>


Love this frame brother

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shot this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lunasling

Crazy Canuck said:


> Opened up the tube holes a bit more, as well as the lanyard hole into a pinky hole. Added a lanyard, and now the fun part. Shooting the heck out of it


Fine lookin frame !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwap

crazy beautiful frame, crazy!
im shooting marbles in the desert. 
.8 precise short draw, and 2050 long draw.
2050s generate nice speed for thickish rubber


----------



## J3ff

Nice set ups


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Kind of all over the place with a few frames today, but this one's still my fav


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> drug out an oldie today,one of the first *pinch* shooters i ever made,took it outback to shoot with Zoey who couldnt have been less interested,fun afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if it's my end, but can't see your pictures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I too can't see your pictures bro.
Click to expand...

hmmm I will try and repost


----------



## skarrd

Crazy Canuck said:


> Kind of all over the place with a few frames today, but this one's still my fav


LBS is my Favorite too,when I cant hit the side of a barn,from inside the barn,i go grab the *baby* and within 10 or 15 shots Bang back on the hit cycle


----------



## skarrd

Repost from the other day,hopefully they will show up for those who couldnt see them


----------



## skarrd

shot these today 3/8s steel,marbles and 22 mags,lol we got feral hogs coming into the pasture where i shoot,a slingshot just wont stop em.


----------



## Cjw

Shot this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Repost from the other day,hopefully they will show up for those who couldnt see them


That's an interesting one bro, I like it!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

skarrd said:


> Repost from the other day,hopefully they will show up for those who couldnt see them


Thanks for the re-post, well worth the wait


----------



## Bootsmann

..


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice pair there Boots. Portboy just made me something like that and I’m lovin it!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

When the wife's away, CC will play


----------



## Cjw

Shot my go to today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakoPat

Crazy Canuck said:


> When the wife's away, CC will play


Hey Canuk! That is a good looking flip. I think it is the same as this one, but I opted out of a pinkie hole gor a foregrip and slim palm swell with magnet pinkie lanyard and Roma tabs.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Oh, it's all your fault my friend


----------



## Brook

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shot this ott brace hold Trueblood ! .. happy with the results ! Braces very nicely .. low forks and a hooked handle allows stability with almost no wrist or hand strain .. even though its slimline .. holds well ! Also has a brass lanyard sleeve ... this frame is 10mm thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah boy!


----------



## Brook

3060..12mm leads


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Was shooting this today, banded up with the new 100% Slingshot 0.70
I was pleasantly surprised. The chrony numbers were impressive

MW









Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Was shooting this today, banded up with the new 100% Slingshot 0.70
> I was pleasantly surprised. The chrony numbers were impressive
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


I like that frame. What were you getting on your chrony?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot this ott brace hold Trueblood ! .. happy with the results ! Braces very nicely .. low forks and a hooked handle allows stability with almost no wrist or hand strain .. even though its slimline .. holds well ! Also has a brass lanyard sleeve ... this frame is 10mm thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Dang!!! that is another wicked one!!!! And OTT,too!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy  .. it feels great in the hand ! And still fits great in the pocket 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Recycling some cardboard this morning, hopefully back to the woods tomorrow.


----------



## KawKan

Crazy Canuck said:


> When the wife's away, CC will play


Was that her cutting board?

LOL?


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

KawKan said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the wife's away, CC will play
> 
> 
> 
> Was that her cutting board?
> 
> LOL?
Click to expand...

LOL, no. I'm not quite that crazy 

Some 1/2" HDPE I got from a local plastics company.

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk - Please forgive any typos.


----------



## Duke1066

Nothing fancy or expensive, but it always rides well in my back pocket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

Crazy Canuck said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the wife's away, CC will play
> 
> 
> 
> Was that her cutting board?
> LOL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, no. I'm not quite that crazy
> Some 1/2" HDPE I got from a local plastics company.
> Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk - Please forgive any typos.
Click to expand...

Yeah, despite popular misconceptions "crazy" and "foolish" are not synonymous. Hahaha...


----------



## Eldon 77

True blood ttf with tubes today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Still working my way through this HDPE sheet. Shooting these two today.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

J3ff said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting this today, banded up with the new 100% Slingshot 0.70
> I was pleasantly surprised. The chrony numbers were impressive
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like that frame. What were you getting on your chrony?
Click to expand...

https://youtu.be/wkCelJUV5Xs
Results were pretty good considering the low temperature...i think the fastest shot was 269.9fps..

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> Still working my way through this HDPE sheet. Shooting these two today.


Very cool shooters man...what are you using for wrap on the top one?

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting this one today...









Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still working my way through this HDPE sheet. Shooting these two today.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool shooters man...what are you using for wrap on the top one?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks 

The wrap is flocking from SimpleShot. Grippy patterned heat shrink.


----------



## Ukprelude

My alloy sps









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

MikmaqWarrior said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting this today, banded up with the new 100% Slingshot 0.70
> I was pleasantly surprised. The chrony numbers were impressive
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like that frame. What were you getting on your chrony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://youtu.be/wkCelJUV5Xs
> Results were pretty good considering the low temperature...i think the fastest shot was 269.9fps..
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I dont own a chrony but everytime I see people use them they are close like that why? Would a better reading be closer the target to see your velocity at the target


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Finally got around to sorting out a lanyard fixing on my Lion Mouth, so it's off to the woods for a can chase and some clay figures shooting. Will give me a chance to really try out these kangaroo leather Pouches at the same time.

Hopefully when I get back my "like limit" for the day here won't be exceeded lol


----------



## Alfred E.M.

AKA Forgotten said:


> Finally got around to sorting out a lanyard fixing on my Lion Mouth, so it's off to the woods for a can chase and some clay figures shooting. Will give me a chance to really try out these kangaroo leather Pouches at the same time.
> 
> Hopefully when I get back my "like limit" for the day here won't be exceeded lol


*I'd 'like' each if the software allowed ... stylish rigs. *


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Alfred E.M. said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to sorting out a lanyard fixing on my Lion Mouth, so it's off to the woods for a can chase and some clay figures shooting. Will give me a chance to really try out these kangaroo leather Pouches at the same time.
> 
> Hopefully when I get back my "like limit" for the day here won't be exceeded lol
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd 'like' each if the software allowed ... stylish rigs. *
Click to expand...

Trouble is there's so much advice and pictures of cathy's to like lol

Thanks mate. Really enjoying adding lanyard's, didn't realise how useful they are and of course something else I've learned from here.


----------



## urbanshooter

Enjoying my two skateboard deck frames. One is the LBS variant and another, a basic frame with LBS elements incorporated. There is something magical about the LBS that I just love... and I guess it's part of the sickness to want try and combine elements we like from the frames we love.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Had a session with the Lion Mouth and Antelope with bands, grabbed a bite to eat and went back out to the woods with tubes shooting 7mm and 8mm steels.

Plenty of heavy showers, but didn't spoil the enjoyment in the slightest. Hope everyone is having as good a day as I am.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

urbanshooter said:


> Enjoying my two skateboard deck frames. One is the LBS variant and another, a basic frame with LBS elements incorporated. There is something magical about the LBS that I just love... and I guess it's part of the sickness to want try and combine elements we like from the frames we love.


They are stunning.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Y Pocket Shooter & The Champ today. Got a bunch of snow last night, so no plans to leave the house. Just hanging out, shootin' in the basement all day.


----------



## kcherry

My PPMG brass.

Band: Precise Orange - 12x7x155mm
Pouch: Simple Shoot Kangaroo 
Ammo: 3/8 soft clay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcherry

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That looks sweet I like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevekt

Rambini with single 2040's and clay ammo. First time trying this set up. I like it.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

J3ff said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting this today, banded up with the new 100% Slingshot 0.70
> I was pleasantly surprised. The chrony numbers were impressive
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like that frame. What were you getting on your chrony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://youtu.be/wkCelJUV5Xs
> Results were pretty good considering the low temperature...i think the fastest shot was 269.9fps..
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont own a chrony but everytime I see people use them they are close like that why? Would a better reading be closer the target to see your velocity at the target
Click to expand...

You get the fastest possible reading because its when the ammo is leaving the pouch...after it exits it starts to slow down
..plus theres more chance of accidentally hitting the chrony the further away you are from it...can be an expensive accident..

I worry about it so much i can hardly hit the target im using for reference to keep the shot over the sensors...lol...

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

MikmaqWarrior said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting this today, banded up with the new 100% Slingshot 0.70
> I was pleasantly surprised. The chrony numbers were impressive
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like that frame. What were you getting on your chrony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://youtu.be/wkCelJUV5Xs
> Results were pretty good considering the low temperature...i think the fastest shot was 269.9fps..
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont own a chrony but everytime I see people use them they are close like that why? Would a better reading be closer the target to see your velocity at the target
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get the fastest possible reading because its when the ammo is leaving the pouch...after it exits it starts to slow down
> ..plus theres more chance of accidentally hitting the chrony the further away you are from it...can be an expensive accident..
> 
> I worry about it so much i can hardly hit the target im using for reference to keep the shot over the sensors...lol...
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I get not wanting to hit the chrony, but having the velocity to your game right out of the pouch and at the target maybe 40 feet away is like you said two different speeds


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

J3ff said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting this today, banded up with the new 100% Slingshot 0.70
> I was pleasantly surprised. The chrony numbers were impressive
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like that frame. What were you getting on your chrony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://youtu.be/wkCelJUV5Xs
> Results were pretty good considering the low temperature...i think the fastest shot was 269.9fps..
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont own a chrony but everytime I see people use them they are close like that why? Would a better reading be closer the target to see your velocity at the target
Click to expand...

And the down range velocity can be calculated afterwards by calculating in the distance to target a ballostic coefficient and such...im not a math wiz so i havent quite gotten to that point yet...but there are online calculators that yoi can input the numbers and it will calculate for you

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

MikmaqWarrior said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting this today, banded up with the new 100% Slingshot 0.70
> I was pleasantly surprised. The chrony numbers were impressive
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like that frame. What were you getting on your chrony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://youtu.be/wkCelJUV5Xs
> Results were pretty good considering the low temperature...i think the fastest shot was 269.9fps..
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont own a chrony but everytime I see people use them they are close like that why? Would a better reading be closer the target to see your velocity at the target
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the down range velocity can be calculated afterwards by calculating in the distance to target a ballostic coefficient and such...im not a math wiz so i havent quite gotten to that point yet...but there are online calculators that yoi can input the numbers and it will calculate for you
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ok. first I need a chrony. Thanks for the information


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

J3ff said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting this today, banded up with the new 100% Slingshot 0.70
> I was pleasantly surprised. The chrony numbers were impressive
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like that frame. What were you getting on your chrony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://youtu.be/wkCelJUV5Xs
> Results were pretty good considering the low temperature...i think the fastest shot was 269.9fps..
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont own a chrony but everytime I see people use them they are close like that why? Would a better reading be closer the target to see your velocity at the target
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get the fastest possible reading because its when the ammo is leaving the pouch...after it exits it starts to slow down
> ..plus theres more chance of accidentally hitting the chrony the further away you are from it...can be an expensive accident..
> 
> I worry about it so much i can hardly hit the target im using for reference to keep the shot over the sensors...lol...
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get not wanting to hit the chrony, but having the velocity to your game right out of the pouch and at the target maybe 40 feet away is like you said two different speeds
Click to expand...

I keep my range at within 25 yards...and i know that 260fps with 3/8 steel has more than adequate energy to take any small game i hunt with a properly placed headshot...at that distance...even further....this comes from actually taking game...not doing calculations...
But i fo know what your point is, and its very valid....especially for those hunters that take body shots (which i wont do)

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

J3ff said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting this today, banded up with the new 100% Slingshot 0.70
> I was pleasantly surprised. The chrony numbers were impressive
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like that frame. What were you getting on your chrony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://youtu.be/wkCelJUV5Xs
> Results were pretty good considering the low temperature...i think the fastest shot was 269.9fps..
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont own a chrony but everytime I see people use them they are close like that why? Would a better reading be closer the target to see your velocity at the target
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the down range velocity can be calculated afterwards by calculating in the distance to target a ballostic coefficient and such...im not a math wiz so i havent quite gotten to that point yet...but there are online calculators that yoi can input the numbers and it will calculate for you
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. first I need a chrony. Thanks for the information
Click to expand...

 No prob...im no expert but i will help if i can...so feel free to ask anytime 

MW

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

MikmaqWarrior said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting this today, banded up with the new 100% Slingshot 0.70
> I was pleasantly surprised. The chrony numbers were impressive
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like that frame. What were you getting on your chrony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://youtu.be/wkCelJUV5Xs
> Results were pretty good considering the low temperature...i think the fastest shot was 269.9fps..
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont own a chrony but everytime I see people use them they are close like that why? Would a better reading be closer the target to see your velocity at the target
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get the fastest possible reading because its when the ammo is leaving the pouch...after it exits it starts to slow down
> ..plus theres more chance of accidentally hitting the chrony the further away you are from it...can be an expensive accident..
> 
> I worry about it so much i can hardly hit the target im using for reference to keep the shot over the sensors...lol...
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get not wanting to hit the chrony, but having the velocity to your game right out of the pouch and at the target maybe 40 feet away is like you said two different speeds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep my range at within 25 yards...and i know that 260fps with 3/8 steel has more than adequate energy to take any small game i hunt with a properly placed headshot...at that distance...even further....this comes from actually taking game...not doing calculations...
> But i fo know what your point is, and its very valid....especially for those hunters that take body shots (which i wont do)
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Its illegal to buy until with slingahots where I currently live so it's all calculated practice for me for now.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

MikmaqWarrior said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting this today, banded up with the new 100% Slingshot 0.70
> I was pleasantly surprised. The chrony numbers were impressive
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like that frame. What were you getting on your chrony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://youtu.be/wkCelJUV5Xs
> Results were pretty good considering the low temperature...i think the fastest shot was 269.9fps..
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont own a chrony but everytime I see people use them they are close like that why? Would a better reading be closer the target to see your velocity at the target
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the down range velocity can be calculated afterwards by calculating in the distance to target a ballostic coefficient and such...im not a math wiz so i havent quite gotten to that point yet...but there are online calculators that yoi can input the numbers and it will calculate for you
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing that one up guys, I always wondered myself.


----------



## MakoPat

Can we all take a minute to appreciate The Turk. 220 pages on one post!

This has to be the best thread ever. Still going strong. I am going to take a few pages a day and read this whole spectacular thing! I bet there is a plethora of tangents here that are treasures of their own.

Sling safe and straight, friends.

One question- is The Turk also called Berk?


----------



## Northerner

Today I was shooting the *LMS* (*L*ion *M*outh *S*lingshot). Lots of slingshot fun for only $7.00. The frame is like a low fork Feihu with a comfortable, well rounded ergo shape. Light weight, no sharp edges, peghead tips, small, accurate.


----------



## stevekt

AKA Forgotten said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was shooting this today, banded up with the new 100% Slingshot 0.70
> I was pleasantly surprised. The chrony numbers were impressive
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like that frame. What were you getting on your chrony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://youtu.be/wkCelJUV5Xs
> Results were pretty good considering the low temperature...i think the fastest shot was 269.9fps..
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont own a chrony but everytime I see people use them they are close like that why? Would a better reading be closer the target to see your velocity at the target
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the down range velocity can be calculated afterwards by calculating in the distance to target a ballostic coefficient and such...im not a math wiz so i havent quite gotten to that point yet...but there are online calculators that yoi can input the numbers and it will calculate for you
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for clearing that one up guys, I always wondered myself.
Click to expand...

Spend $80 to $200 of your hard earned money on a chronograph and take a couple of shots at it with a high powered slingshot. Then you'll understand why people use it at such close distances.


----------



## Sticks-n-stones

Pretty much everything that launches projectiles has it's speed measured at the point of origin. Rifles, pistols, bows, paintball guns, and slingshots are all speed tested with the chrony setup near the point that the ammo leaves the weapon.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Back to the woods with an audience of cows again today. Tried a whole session with 7mm (9/32) steels. These 1632 tubes pack a punch with small shot. Happily nailed some 12m (39') plus sniper shots, before I left before I found out what a red can does to a bull lol


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

MakoPat said:


> Can we all take a minute to appreciate The Turk. 220 pages on one post!
> 
> This has to be the best thread ever. Still going strong. I am going to take a few pages a day and read this whole spectacular thing! I bet there is a plethora of tangents here that are treasures of their own.
> 
> Sling safe and straight, friends.
> 
> One question- is The Turk also called Berk?


This is the coolest thread...make sure to hydrate cause theres enough slingporn here to keep ya heavy drooling for a very long time..

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

MikmaqWarrior said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we all take a minute to appreciate The Turk. 220 pages on one post!
> 
> This has to be the best thread ever. Still going strong. I am going to take a few pages a day and read this whole spectacular thing! I bet there is a plethora of tangents here that are treasures of their own.
> 
> Sling safe and straight, friends.
> 
> One question- is The Turk also called Berk?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the coolest thread...make sure to hydrate cause theres enough slingporn here to keep ya heavy drooling for a very long time..
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Have to agree, it must be the most extensive record of the history of catapult / slingshot types available.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I was shooting this today.
Punching holes through 1/2" particle board for sh!ts n gigs...

MW









Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my all time favorite tonight. The fugularris









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Cjw said:


> Shooting these tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


absolutely beautiful as usual. You should really do a pic of your whole collection sometime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann

...


----------



## bigdh2000

Eldon 77 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely beautiful as usual. You should really do a pic of your whole collection sometime.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Trust me, you are not ready to see that level of awesome. It will cause you to have a heart attack...


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> Y Pocket Shooter & The Champ today. Got a bunch of snow last night, so no plans to leave the house. Just hanging out, shootin' in the basement all day.


CC I have to get one of those Y shooters man there cool. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Had a few of these little guys hanging around the house, decided they'd make perfect cannon fodder for my @MakoPat Derringer PFS.

1/2" marbles x 2040's @ 12m scrambled them pretty good. 
















Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Bootsmann said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190430_111804.jpg


The picture says it all. Love that little frame.


----------



## Ibojoe

Been lovin on these from Portboy. Thanks again buddy!!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Back to the woods shooting 7mm steels with 1632 tubes again. And then I discovered a slow worm, that hissed or spat, but at least the bull was chilled out today. A most unusual day ...


----------



## Crazy Canuck

BushpotChef said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y Pocket Shooter & The Champ today. Got a bunch of snow last night, so no plans to leave the house. Just hanging out, shootin' in the basement all day.
> 
> 
> 
> CC I have to get one of those Y shooters man there cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm waiting for some phenolic to arrive later this week and will be making a couple more. Give me a week or 2, and I'll shoot you a PM for your address 

And again tonight.


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my beanflip original tonight. Great design!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Pete

This is the only slingshot I shoot these days. It's custom made by Dan Hood, especially for me after I hurt my left hand in a motorcycle accident,

GP


----------



## J3ff

Still plinking with my axiom ocularis, but I got a champ on the way. With some targets in the mean time still killing cans.


----------



## bigdh2000

Grandpa Pete said:


> This is the only slingshot I shoot these days. It's custom made by Dan Hood, especially for me after I hurt my left hand in a motorcycle accident,
> 
> GP


Definitely the craziest thing I have ever made. Love the leather you added to it. Makes it look super clean.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

MakoPat said:


> Can we all take a minute to appreciate The Turk. 220 pages on one post!
> 
> This has to be the best thread ever. Still going strong. I am going to take a few pages a day and read this whole spectacular thing! I bet there is a plethora of tangents here that are treasures of their own.
> 
> Sling safe and straight, friends.
> 
> One question- is The Turk also called Berk?


Yep, Berk the Turk 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out with the antelope again. This is becoming a habit, but shooting with clay ammo today. No sign of the bull or even the cows, but there was a trail of deep hoof prints along the path and clearing I shoot in. Might need a new location me thinks lol


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting my F-16 with flatbands today.


----------



## skarrd

wind howlin like a Banshee today so in the garage at 16 feet with the BB shooters,and working on a couple others that my phone wont upload yet,,,,,,POC flip phone.it will be the target when the new one gets here *said with an evil laugh*


----------



## Ibojoe

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Shooting my F-16 with flatbands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0501191531.jpg


Every time I see this wire frame my eyes pop out. Coolest wire frame ever!!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ibojoe said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my F-16 with flatbands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0501191531.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see this wire frame my eyes pop out. Coolest wire frame ever!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe! I really like shooting this one. I have to put a few shots through this every chance I get. It shoots great.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Decided to try something different today and found a couple of new places to shoot also.

Antelope with clays, went for a stick on a branch from about 10m (33'). Ok it wasn't the thinnest of sticks, but after a few near misses each time I did surprising hit it and even cut in in two eventually.

Next up was my trusty Lion Mouth, same range for the first time ever I managed a dandelion cut. Usually I ruffle their seeds, but after three or four shots, felled that weed. Feeling more than a little happy then went for a buttercup that had stepped forward. Lucky shot got it first shot, although never found the flower again.

Sorry for the long post, just tell me to shut up lol


----------



## skarrd

finished this one this morning,been shooting it all afternoon,3/8s clay and marbles,wickedly accurate and beats the snot out of aluminium cans at 35 feet


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Tested this one today. It shoots just as nice as the full size natural version.
I think im gonna make myself one for EDC...






























Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Playing with Stubbs & Chubbs tonight.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Crazy Canuck said:


> Playing with Stubbs & Chubbs tonight.


Be careful...That's how i ended up with 5 kids bro 

Seriously though.. Those two sure are beautiful man

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my Wingshooter Recurve tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's heking cool


----------



## Ibojoe

Eldon 77 said:


> Shooting my Wingshooter Recurve tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's just classic!


----------



## Bootsmann

...


----------



## Eldon 77

Ibojoe said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my Wingshooter Recurve tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's just classic!
Click to expand...

she is a sweet shooter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Took an old friend along today and forgotten how much fun it is to shoot. Going to have to fit a lanyard though as it feels strange now shooting without one.


----------



## Eldon 77

The old reliable Boy Scout tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Arrived yesterday from Aliexpress. The yin yang logo is kind of cheesy but it's a good frame.


----------



## J3ff

Double posted and dont know how to delete


----------



## J3ff

Came in this afternoon. Having a blast i love the small frame.


----------



## Covert5

J3ff said:


> Came in this afternoon. Having a blast i love the small frame.


Can't see the picture from my end, but I'm glad you are having a blast!

Sling on!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Finding a kind of therapy in knocking out a quick frame project after work on Fridays to start the weekend off with some fun. This one came out nice tonight, and it's pretty fun to shoot too


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Crazy Canuck said:


> Finding a kind of therapy in knocking out a quick frame project after work on Fridays to start the weekend off with some fun. This one came out nice tonight, and it's pretty fun to shoot too


That one looks fun man.. Nice job.. I gotta start trying to build more frames..


----------



## Crazy Canuck

And again today after throwing some pants on it


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Crazy Canuck said:


> And again today after throwing some pants on it


Another stunner is born


----------



## Crazy Canuck

AKA Forgotten said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again today after throwing some pants on it
> 
> 
> 
> Another stunner is born
Click to expand...

Thanks 

I downloaded the template for this one a while ago, but never got around to making it. Trying to get through a small sheet of paper phenolic by cutting out a frame a week. This week was the Pickle Bone, next week is the Tiny Turtle


----------



## Blue Raja

Beautiful day here in Colorado; clear, calm, moderate, sun is still low enough that I was able to find a bunch of marbles in the grass. Shooting my Kit Fox Hybrid with Wolf Claw arm brace by A+ Slingshots. This is a slingshot that you grab with a firm hammer grip and then wrestle the heavy TB tubes into submission. Designed for instinctive shooting with 1/2" steel shot, this is clearly not your father's wrist rocket.

Paper target (bug) and dollar store marbles.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Crazy Canuck said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again today after throwing some pants on it
> 
> 
> 
> Another stunner is born
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I downloaded the template for this one a while ago, but never got around to making it. Trying to get through a small sheet of paper phenolic by cutting out a frame a week. This week was the Pickle Bone, next week is the Tiny Turtle
Click to expand...

Never realised until I came here that there are so many types, looking forward to seeing more


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Blue Raja said:


> Beautiful day here in Colorado; clear, calm, moderate, sun is still low enough that I was able to find a bunch of marbles in the grass. Shooting my Kit Fox Hybrid with Wolf Claw arm brace by A+ Slingshots. This is a slingshot that you grab with a firm hammer grip and then wrestle the heavy TB tubes into submission. Designed for instinctive shooting with 1/2" steel shot, this is clearly not your father's wrist rocket.
> 
> Paper target (bug) and dollar store marbles.
> 
> Kit Fox v Bug 05 04 2019.jpg
> 
> Bug 05 04 2019.jpg


That is wide !! Great target choice also lol


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Bmad motorcycle festival on this weekend, so my wife and I had to go drool over the Indian motorcycles. A quick sharp session today.


----------



## J3ff

Just got this yesterday still breaking it in.


----------



## Eldon 77

A pair of ppsg's today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Shooting my Wasp UniPhoxx today. Thanks again to Crazy Canuk. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vic R

Grandpa Pete said:


> This is the only slingshot I shoot these days. It's custom made by Dan Hood, especially for me after I hurt my left hand in a motorcycle accident,
> GP


Where do you even tie the bands? I'm confused


----------



## stevekt

One of my favorites.


----------



## KawKan

AKA Forgotten said:


> Bmad motorcycle festival on this weekend, so my wife and I had to go drool over the Indian motorcycles. A quick sharp session today.


Nice work on the lanyard/hole.


----------



## Blue Raja

AKA Forgotten said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful day here in Colorado; clear, calm, moderate, sun is still low enough that I was able to find a bunch of marbles in the grass. Shooting my Kit Fox Hybrid with Wolf Claw arm brace by A+ Slingshots. This is a slingshot that you grab with a firm hammer grip and then wrestle the heavy TB tubes into submission. Designed for instinctive shooting with 1/2" steel shot, this is clearly not your father's wrist rocket.
> 
> Paper target (bug) and dollar store marbles.
> 
> Kit Fox v Bug 05 04 2019.jpg
> 
> Bug 05 04 2019.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That is wide !! Great target choice also lol
Click to expand...

Thanks - found the bug during one of my random internet searches and created a target out of it.

The wide forks provide the leverage necessary to wrestle those TB black tubes into submission.

It really is a remarkable slingshot - one of my top three shooters.


----------



## Blue Raja

Grandpa Pete said:


> This is the only slingshot I shoot these days. It's custom made by Dan Hood, especially for me after I hurt my left hand in a motorcycle accident,
> 
> GP


Can you post a photo of how you grip it? Looks like a very cool design. What sort of bands do you use?


----------



## AKA Forgotten

KawKan said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bmad motorcycle festival on this weekend, so my wife and I had to go drool over the Indian motorcycles. A quick sharp session today.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work on the lanyard/hole.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Feels a much more secure hold now, might even try some heavier bands and larger ammo when I get the chance.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Blue Raja said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful day here in Colorado; clear, calm, moderate, sun is still low enough that I was able to find a bunch of marbles in the grass. Shooting my Kit Fox Hybrid with Wolf Claw arm brace by A+ Slingshots. This is a slingshot that you grab with a firm hammer grip and then wrestle the heavy TB tubes into submission. Designed for instinctive shooting with 1/2" steel shot, this is clearly not your father's wrist rocket.
> 
> Paper target (bug) and dollar store marbles.
> 
> Kit Fox v Bug 05 04 2019.jpg
> 
> Bug 05 04 2019.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That is wide !! Great target choice also lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - found the bug during one of my random internet searches and created a target out of it.
> 
> The wide forks provide the leverage necessary to wrestle those TB black tubes into submission.
> 
> It really is a remarkable slingshot - one of my top three shooters.
Click to expand...

I'm going to have to do some random searching and see what I can find lol

Definitely looks fun to shoot and anything that saves wrestling bands is fine by me.


----------



## raventree78

Went out BB (.177) shooting this am. Shot a handful of setups that I have put together recently. Some worked like a charm, others not so much. The picture shows from left to right what worked the best to me. The one at the top the pouch stretched after a few shots and the BBs would not stay in the pouch while firing so no real results on it. The one all the way to the right had bad hand slap with the 1632 singles. The two on the left used office rubber to great effect and the two in the middle had thin simple shot black and theraband gold.

This was a lot of fun. After a couple palmfuls of BBs though my fingers were crampy so I called it quits and will go at it again later


----------



## raventree78

J3ff said:


> Just got this yesterday still breaking it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190504_081147.jpg


Hey, just curious what type of wrap are you using on your forks in the grip area? Looks neat


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my milk chocolate shooter as mo calls it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Eldon 77 said:


> Shooting my milk chocolate shooter as mo calls it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does look tasty


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Pickle Bone and BoneGrip today.


----------



## Sticks-n-stones

Spending some quality time with my LBS today!


----------



## stevekt

Went golf ball hunting with my LBS.


----------



## lovetosling123

Practicing anchor point today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

Crazy Canuck said:


> Pickle Bone and BoneGrip today.


C. Canuk,

You have good bones.

I shot these today with my dad. I had just met and traded with Drew Bilbrey here in Cookeville, TN yesterday.

We had agreed to a trade and he patiently waited for my end of the trade.

1st flip is a partial bark-on maple with pine cone butt. I love it and it fits my hand well for hammer grip.

2nd is a lil'pfs, also Drew's work. Very fun.

3rd is a gift from The Norseman all the way from Alaska. I believe je said it is iron wood. It is a fun pfs. And I can hit with it. I call it peanut.

4th My handiwork Y Pocket Shooter. I did very well with it today.

5th My custom LBS. I shot beat with it today and was quickly required to retire it in order ro level the playing field. hahaha...

Brought a starter kit ziplock for my 14 year old niece, my big brother's kid.

I planted a seed of makery in his mind. The baggie had much extra tubes and pouches and etc... My big brother and dad are fine carpenters.

Now we all wait to see.

PS- I also signed The World's Most Traveled slingshot. It is on Jorg's forum- The Slingshot Channel.

Oh and at about 28'... the first shot in front of my brother and Dad.

I shot a 5/16" steel through a 2 liter soda lid into the bottle!

I have had a great weekend... even with a mild migraine. Now for the dark, cold, and quiet place, please.


----------



## skarrd

Blue Raja said:


> Beautiful day here in Colorado; clear, calm, moderate, sun is still low enough that I was able to find a bunch of marbles in the grass. Shooting my Kit Fox Hybrid with Wolf Claw arm brace by A+ Slingshots. This is a slingshot that you grab with a firm hammer grip and then wrestle the heavy TB tubes into submission. Designed for instinctive shooting with 1/2" steel shot, this is clearly not your father's wrist rocket.
> 
> Paper target (bug) and dollar store marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kit Fox v Bug 05 04 2019.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bug 05 04 2019.jpg


that is where I have seen that frame style before,it is an awesome shooter


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Tried some TTF for a change today, but needs some practice as I was hopeless lol So had a nice long chasing a can session shooting 8mm (5/16) and 9.5mm (3/8) steels OTT


----------



## Ibojoe

MakoPat said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pickle Bone and BoneGrip today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C. Canuk,
> You have good bones.
> I shot these today with my dad. I had just met and traded with Drew Bilbrey here in Cookeville, TN yesterday.
> We had agreed to a trade and he patiently waited for my end of the trade.
> 1st flip is a partial bark-on maple with pine cone butt. I love it and it fits my hand well for hammer grip.
> 2nd is a lil'pfs, also Drew's work. Very fun.
> 3rd is a gift from The Norseman all the way from Alaska. I believe je said it is iron wood. It is a fun pfs. And I can hit with it. I call it peanut.
> 4th My handiwork Y Pocket Shooter. I did very well with it today.
> 5th My custom LBS. I shot beat with it today and was quickly required to retire it in order ro level the playing field. hahaha...
> Brought a starter kit ziplock for my 14 year old niece, my big brother's kid.
> I planted a seed of makery in his mind. The baggie had much extra tubes and pouches and etc... My big brother and dad are fine carpenters.
> Now we all wait to see.
> PS- I also signed The World's Most Traveled slingshot. It is on Jorg's forum- The Slingshot Channel.
> Oh and at about 28'... the first shot in front of my brother and Dad.
> I shot a 5/16" steel through a 2 liter soda lid into the bottle!
> I have had a great weekend... even with a mild migraine. Now for the dark, cold, and quiet place, please.
Click to expand...

That was some good swapping Pat.


----------



## Ibojoe

Sticks-n-stones said:


> Spending some quality time with my LBS today!


Man that's a beauty there!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ibojoe said:


> Sticks-n-stones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending some quality time with my LBS today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's a beauty there!
Click to expand...

Everyone of those are a classic, love seeing them


----------



## Plinker1

First time shooting tubes.


----------



## Blaze

I've been shooting my wasp uniphoxx today with 15-10mm taper and 6mm BB's. I'm loving the light set up.


----------



## Sticks-n-stones

Ibojoe said:


> Sticks-n-stones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending some quality time with my LBS today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's a beauty there!
Click to expand...

Thank you, I think she's a looker too!


----------



## Sticks-n-stones

AKA Forgotten said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticks-n-stones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending some quality time with my LBS today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's a beauty there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone of those are a classic, love seeing them
Click to expand...

Fantastic slinger, Joey is cranking out a fine product!


----------



## skarrd

Decided to do a little TTF shooting this am,and about the 28th shot,,,,,,,band failure,so i went to the closet and brought out my very first Bill Hays SS,i love this one,when i first got it i accidently killed an opossum with it and a marble,the opossum was face down in my garbage can [about 40 feet] and i planned on nailing his fat butt just to chase him off,but for whatever reason,when i released he turned and lifted his head up and it nailed him in the neck,boke it ,sad as it was i was impressed with the accuracy and power and have been a fan ever since


----------



## JASling

skarrd said:


> Decided to do a little TTF shooting this am,and about the 28th shot,,,,,,,band failure,so i went to the closet and brought out my very first Bill Hays SS,i love this one,when i first got it i accidently killed an opossum with it and a marble,the opossum was face down in my garbage can [about 40 feet] and i planned on nailing his fat butt just to chase him off,but for whatever reason,when i released he turned and lifted his head up and it nailed him in the neck,boke it ,sad as it was i was impressed with the accuracy and power and have been a fan ever since


Great story 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

MakoPat said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pickle Bone and BoneGrip today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C. Canuk,
> You have good bones.
> I shot these today with my dad. I had just met and traded with Drew Bilbrey here in Cookeville, TN yesterday.
> We had agreed to a trade and he patiently waited for my end of the trade.
> 1st flip is a partial bark-on maple with pine cone butt. I love it and it fits my hand well for hammer grip.
> 2nd is a lil'pfs, also Drew's work. Very fun.
> 3rd is a gift from The Norseman all the way from Alaska. I believe je said it is iron wood. It is a fun pfs. And I can hit with it. I call it peanut.
> 4th My handiwork Y Pocket Shooter. I did very well with it today.
> 5th My custom LBS. I shot beat with it today and was quickly required to retire it in order ro level the playing field. hahaha...
> Brought a starter kit ziplock for my 14 year old niece, my big brother's kid.
> I planted a seed of makery in his mind. The baggie had much extra tubes and pouches and etc... My big brother and dad are fine carpenters.
> Now we all wait to see.
> PS- I also signed The World's Most Traveled slingshot. It is on Jorg's forum- The Slingshot Channel.
> Oh and at about 28'... the first shot in front of my brother and Dad.
> I shot a 5/16" steel through a 2 liter soda lid into the bottle!
> I have had a great weekend... even with a mild migraine. Now for the dark, cold, and quiet place, please.
Click to expand...

MakoPat,

Now that's an awesome weekend! Great shooting! I see you tried the cocktail tubes/bands set up! Don't you love that set up!


----------



## StringSlap

Really, really like this setup. PPMG+ with 1842 tubes.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

For today - 3/8 steel with flats, marbles and clay with tubes.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Beating up the golfball target with this one today...
















Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Beating up the golfball target with this one today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


Das nice


----------



## Eldon 77

Felt like tubes tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

The champ again


----------



## MakoPat

Covert5 said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pickle Bone and BoneGrip today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C. Canuk,
> You have good bones.
> I shot these today with my dad. I had just met and traded with Drew Bilbrey here in Cookeville, TN yesterday.
> We had agreed to a trade and he patiently waited for my end of the trade.
> 1st flip is a partial bark-on maple with pine cone butt. I love it and it fits my hand well for hammer grip.
> 2nd is a lil'pfs, also Drew's work. Very fun.
> 3rd is a gift from The Norseman all the way from Alaska. I believe je said it is iron wood. It is a fun pfs. And I can hit with it. I call it peanut.
> 4th My handiwork Y Pocket Shooter. I did very well with it today.
> 5th My custom LBS. I shot beat with it today and was quickly required to retire it in order ro level the playing field. hahaha...
> Brought a starter kit ziplock for my 14 year old niece, my big brother's kid.
> I planted a seed of makery in his mind. The baggie had much extra tubes and pouches and etc... My big brother and dad are fine carpenters.
> Now we all wait to see.
> PS- I also signed The World's Most Traveled slingshot. It is on Jorg's forum- The Slingshot Channel.
> Oh and at about 28'... the first shot in front of my brother and Dad.
> I shot a 5/16" steel through a 2 liter soda lid into the bottle!
> I have had a great weekend... even with a mild migraine. Now for the dark, cold, and quiet place, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MakoPat,
> Now that's an awesome weekend! Great shooting! I see you tried the cocktail tubes/bands set up! Don't you love that set up!
Click to expand...

Yes. I love these roostertails. Making more.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

J3ff said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating up the golfball target with this one today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Das nice
Click to expand...

Thanks man 

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Eldon 77 said:


> Felt like tubes tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that frame dude  really nice!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Well, at least I can't be blamed for the extinction of the dinosaurs lol Unwrapped a new spinner today that's been sitting on the shelf for ages.


----------



## JASling

AKA Forgotten said:


> Well, at least I can't be blamed for the extinction of the dinosaurs lol Unwrapped a new spinner today that's been sitting on the shelf for ages.


What does that target setup consist of? 
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

jas451208.js said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least I can't be blamed for the extinction of the dinosaurs lol Unwrapped a new spinner today that's been sitting on the shelf for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that target setup consist of?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's this one, but you will need a 8mm spanner. Really was fun, made a change from my normal spinners.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-METAL-TARGETS-ON-1-DOUBLE-STEEL-SPINNER-AIR-RIFLE-GUN-SHOOTING-PLINKING-DATX/262419827389?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3Db7a23ea151eb46d19e2f28bf1464b140%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D14%26sd%3D262419827389%26itm%3D262419827389&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Aadfc3979-7193-11e9-849c-74dbd1809a51%7Cparentrq%3A9797d1c016a0aa13f5ac8110ffe3ff64%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## stevekt

I was determined to hit a 50 foot golf ball shot with this cheapo eBay slingshot and I finally got a clean hit after 3 or 4 handfuls of clay ammo.

Using poorly designed slingshots gives me a greater appreciation for ones that are designed well and it tests my understanding of slingshot shooting mechanics and concepts.


----------



## Eldon 77

I received this guy in the mail today!!! Thumper by can opener.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Eldon 77 said:


> I received this guy in the mail today!!! Thumper by can opener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you make that


----------



## Eldon 77

J3ff said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received this guy in the mail today!!! Thumper by can opener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make that
Click to expand...

no I picked it up in a trade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Eldon 77 said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received this guy in the mail today!!! Thumper by can opener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I picked it up in a trade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Cool nice get


----------



## Eldon 77

Thank you I am very pleased with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Just the champ again today


----------



## StringSlap

Bamboo core pfs I got in trade from raventree78. His lanyards are awesome!


----------



## bigdh2000

Eldon 77 said:


> I received this guy in the mail today!!! Thumper by can opener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks very similar to one I made years ago. At the very least, I believe I made the HDPE slab used. I do not recall anyone else combining those two colors. Enjoy.


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y Pocket Shooter & The Champ today. Got a bunch of snow last night, so no plans to leave the house. Just hanging out, shootin' in the basement all day.
> 
> 
> 
> CC I have to get one of those Y shooters man there cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for some phenolic to arrive later this week and will be making a couple more. Give me a week or 2, and I'll shoot you a PM for your address
> 
> And again tonight.
Click to expand...

Dood youre too kind, but I happily accept lol! I think it's gonna be an awesome instinct shooter 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Finally dressed up my starship with some cocktails, and holy crap is it ever something. It shooting flat out to 50' almost no drop, maybe 2 inches. They're tbg 1"×1/2"×5.5" & 7" loops of 2040 black. This thing is just too much fun, can't wait to get out hunting with it. 









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

In my bag today: my Cubone PFS with 5/8" glass and mystery white flats sent by @Mr.Brooks. Also have my Pocket Predator 'Mongoose' set up for 6mm steel, wearing 1/2"× 7" natural latex and a micro fibre pouch.

Day off & I'm loving it lol.
















Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sticks-n-stones

PPMG banded with TBG


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Got out just as the sun was setting with the SZS, skinny bands shooting 6mm (1/4) steels at 10m (33'). One way of opening a can, but I don't recommend eating the contents.


----------



## JASling

Just got this one today  Beautiful sling in my opinion. 





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

jas451208.js said:


> Just got this one today  Beautiful sling in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


that is a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

The ppsg and the ppmg today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

BushpotChef said:


> Finally dressed up my starship with some cocktails, and holy crap is it ever something. It shooting flat out to 50' almost no drop, maybe 2 inches. They're tbg 1"×1/2"×5.5" & 7" loops of 2040 black. This thing is just too much fun, can't wait to get out hunting with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


Okay, man! We really, really need to see a target demolition montage video!

Or maybe a chrony if ya got one. Nah. break stuff... we need that.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These guys today. New addition of the aluminum OPFS from Pocket Predator.


----------



## J3ff

jas451208.js said:


> Just got this one today  Beautiful sling in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That's really nice


----------



## JASling

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

My latest Topshot made by Tim the Toolman 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

Luck over skill said:


> My latest Topshot made by Tim the Toolman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice !!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Luck over skill said:


> My latest Topshot made by Tim the Toolman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MakoPat said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally dressed up my starship with some cocktails, and holy crap is it ever something. It shooting flat out to 50' almost no drop, maybe 2 inches. They're tbg 1"×1/2"×5.5" & 7" loops of 2040 black. This thing is just too much fun, can't wait to get out hunting with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, man! We really, really need to see a target demolition montage video!
> 
> Or maybe a chrony if ya got one. Nah. break stuff... we need that.
Click to expand...

Haha thanks man I definitely will get some footage of it shooting it's a riot lol. Sadly I don't own a chrony right now but I'm guessing it's about 320 fps or so given my experience in tournament paintball I have a good idea of what 300 fps looks like.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

SniperSling S-Shock x Simple Shot black 3/4"×1/2"×7.5" & 3/8" steels









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Enjoying my murdered HDPE SPS from Stone-Spear ... bead blasted and stainless Chicago Screwed.*


----------



## stevekt

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Enjoying my murdered HDPE SPS from Stone-Spear ... bead blasted and stainless Chicago Screwed.*


Looks sharp Alfred.


----------



## BushpotChef

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Enjoying my murdered HDPE SPS from Stone-Spear ... bead blasted and stainless Chicago Screwed.*


Super slick looking Al 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got a simple shot champ,very slick,so put some grip tape and a pair of *pants* on him,shoots Awesome! also broke out a BB shooter to liven things up.the area around us is flooded from the rains this week [which apparently arent over yet] so nothin to do but shoot


----------



## Alfred E.M.

stevekt said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Enjoying my murdered HDPE SPS from Stone-Spear ... bead blasted and stainless Chicago Screwed.*
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sharp Alfred.
Click to expand...

*Thanks Steve, Chef. One thing I learned - using a countersink in a drill press on HDPE doesn't work well - requires the slowest speed and a very light touch or it melts the plastic to a mush.*


----------



## MIsling

I shot my cast ranger today.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

My champ and my first home made.


----------



## StringSlap

Will be shooting my G10 SERE in a bit.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Frame build Friday continues this week. I've really been enjoying finishing the week off and starting the weekend with a new frame. Henry's La Cholita in 1/2" HDPE tonight. Fun shooter


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The finish has finally set on my Mo-Hays Sideshooting Meatloaf Sammich. Apparently I was not paying attention to my band-up as I have a little bite taken out of the rubber? I shot it about ten times then came unglued looking at that flawed band....swap time!

















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mojave Mo said:


> The finish has finally set on my Mo-Hays Sideshooting Meatloaf Sammich. Apparently I was not paying attention to my band-up as I have a little bite taken out of the rubber? I shot it about ten times then came unglued looking at that flawed band....swap time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wow that is a beauty


----------



## lovetosling123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakoPat

Alfred E.M. said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Enjoying my murdered HDPE SPS from Stone-Spear ... bead blasted and stainless Chicago Screwed.*
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sharp Alfred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks Steve, Chef. One thing I learned - using a countersink in a drill press on HDPE doesn't work well - requires the slowest speed and a very light touch or it melts the plastic to a mush.*
Click to expand...

I use my countersink with a little homemade handle or a hand ratchet. It works pretty good, but requires some patient wet sanding and heat gun applications.

I openly admit that my hdpe skills are very low. I went back to wood and aluminum.

Yesterday at 38'(11.5m) with 5/16" (8mm) steels I got some good shots on some expired 8 oz (240ml) sodas. I thought I was videoing...but I wasn't. So still shots is all I have to share.

LBS custom & Y Pocket Shooter.


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These today.


----------



## Duke1066

Fresh bands, new epoxy coat is cured. I'm headed out to shoot now!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Not shot PFS for a while, so decided to try this setup out. Can definitely say it was fun lol


----------



## Duke1066

Why limit myself to only one?! I like to take them all!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Duke1066 said:


> Why limit myself to only one?! I like to take them all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always good to have options lol Some nice catty's there


----------



## MOJAVE MO

AKA Forgotten said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The finish has finally set on my Mo-Hays Sideshooting Meatloaf Sammich. Apparently I was not paying attention to my band-up as I have a little bite taken out of the rubber? I shot it about ten times then came unglued looking at that flawed band....swap time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is a beauty
Click to expand...

Thanks AKA....she is a bruiser for sure!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mojave Mo said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The finish has finally set on my Mo-Hays Sideshooting Meatloaf Sammich. Apparently I was not paying attention to my band-up as I have a little bite taken out of the rubber? I shot it about ten times then came unglued looking at that flawed band....swap time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is a beauty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks AKA....she is a bruiser for sure!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Bet she holds well


----------



## BushpotChef

Duke1066 said:


> Fresh bands, new epoxy coat is cured. I'm headed out to shoot now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My goodness she's a beauty, I'd call her Eleanor lol.

Enjoy Duke!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

StringSlap said:


> Will be shooting my G10 SERE in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bishopg10.jpeg


Officially sick of not having one of these in G10 LOL.

Don't get me wrong I love my red poly SERE but goodness that thing looks serious. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Had me a sweet ole time smashing cans today, shot instinctive only 3/4 draw with my Shogun natty by @Mr.Brooks . Man does natural latex ever send the pill in warmer weather, especially maxed out and active shooting. Determined to film myself shooting this way at some point in the next few days.









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke1066

BushpotChef said:


> Duke1066 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh bands, new epoxy coat is cured. I'm headed out to shoot now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness she's a beauty, I'd call her Eleanor lol.
> 
> Enjoy Duke!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It was red; I took a chance on the black epoxy coat. It's holding up well and looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke1066

BushpotChef said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be shooting my G10 SERE in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bishopg10.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Officially sick of not having one of these in G10 LOL.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love my red poly SERE but goodness that thing looks serious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That is my new "Must Have"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

StringSlap said:


> Will be shooting my G10 SERE in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bishopg10.jpeg


Thats not a sere. That's a Hammer Take down. I believe that's the one Bill Hays made for me and I traded to another forum member.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StringSlap

Cjw said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be shooting my G10 SERE in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bishopg10.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a sere. That's a Hammer Take down. I believe that's the one Bill Hays made for me and I traded to another forum member.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## Eldon 77

Pounding the spinners tonight with my favorite FUG









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sticks-n-stones

Eldon 77 said:


> Pounding the spinners tonight with my favorite FUG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to get one of those, hopefully I can score one on the next batch YSYEO puts out!


----------



## Eldon 77

Sticks-n-stones said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pounding the spinners tonight with my favorite FUG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get one of those, hopefully I can score one on the next batch YSYEO puts out!
Click to expand...

you will not be disappointed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Gave this beastie some exercise today. Wasn't my best shooting as full of cold (or hayfever) and breathless. But six chalk "lego" men went out and these came back.


----------



## BushpotChef

Going for a mother's day mooch, my mother's passed on so I like to spend it in the woods with her memory. I cut a few nattys, have a few beers, shoot up the cans & enjoy a quiet Sunday. Today I bring along the SERE & Scout clone both wearing TBG, the latter wearing 2040 cocktails. Wish me luck I find a few nice ones, either way it should be a pleasant afternoon.

Give your mama a hug for me, Chef out! 
















Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Trying something different today. Ott with a scout shooting 5/8 marbles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Eldon 77 said:


> Trying something different today. Ott with a scout shooting 5/8 marbles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

BushpotChef said:


> Going for a mother's day mooch, my mother's passed on so I like to spend it in the woods with her memory. I cut a few nattys, have a few beers, shoot up the cans & enjoy a quiet Sunday. Today I bring along the SERE & Scout clone both wearing TBG, the latter wearing 2040 cocktails. Wish me luck I find a few nice ones, either way it should be a pleasant afternoon.
> 
> Give your mama a hug for me, Chef out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


I like your thinking, hope you had a cracking day and lovely memories


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


>


That one on the right is sweet what is it called? 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Played with the Pocket Predator Top Shot today switching out between single 1842 and looped 1632.


----------



## MIsling

BushpotChef said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one on the right is sweet what is it called?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's a lizard, designed by flicks. He made some really nice ones.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/45534-a-little-keyring-lizard/


----------



## Duke1066

Range Therapy; I spent the late afternoon with my newest creation: a denim-resin OTT, at my home made suburban 10m range.







[/img]

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

BushpotChef said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one on the right is sweet what is it called?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




MIsling said:


> That's a lizard, designed by flicks. He made some really nice ones.
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/45534-a-little-keyring-lizard/


Thanks. Yup, it's a Lizard from flicks's template. I've wanted one for a little while, and was looking for a project yesterday 

That keyring one in the link is too cool!


----------



## AlDermietzel

Wolf today 









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> My latest Topshot made by Tim the Toolman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 WOW! You ain't playing! No more messin around just shot for the top. 
Splendid Top Shot there buddy.


----------



## Duke1066

AlDermietzel said:


> Wolf today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


So cool!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

Duke1066 said:


> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So cool!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you dude! That gzk is some punchy stuff too, just put 5 9mm steel balls into the bottom of a beans tin from 10m! All but 1 punched right through!









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Poly SPS with pseudo tapered 1745's.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

stevekt said:


> Poly SPS with pseudo tapered 1745's.


*I like how you wrapped it. * :thumbsup:


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Is that poly SPS wrapped with that "no tie tape" band attachment stuff? If so, neat idea! I also like it!!


----------



## stevekt

SLINGDUDE said:


> Is that poly SPS wrapped with that "no tie tape" band attachment stuff? If so, neat idea! I also like it!!


Yes.


----------



## stevekt

Alfred E.M. said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poly SPS with pseudo tapered 1745's.
> 
> 
> 
> *I like how you wrapped it. * :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Thanks. Could be tidier. Might re do it.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting my personal LBS ! Made from my J5 cholla cactus resin/toxic green g10 .. I love this one .. looks cool and holds great .. i narrowed the fork tips a bit on this one.. for me it is dead on ! Hope you all like it!






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting my personal LBS ! Made from my J5 cholla cactus resin/toxic green g10 .. I love this one .. looks cool and holds great .. i narrowed the fork tips a bit on this one.. for me it is dead on ! Hope you all like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wow that is another cracker, always outstanding craftsmanship


----------



## Eldon 77

Going ott again today with this guy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Duke1066 said:


> Range Therapy; I spent the late afternoon with my newest creation: a denim-resin OTT, at my home made suburban 10m range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very cool slinger! Diggin that catch box too!


----------



## skarrd

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting my personal LBS ! Made from my J5 cholla cactus resin/toxic green g10 .. I love this one .. looks cool and holds great .. i narrowed the fork tips a bit on this one.. for me it is dead on ! Hope you all like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


that is so cool! another Beauty!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight. Just came in the mail.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

AKA Forgotten said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my personal LBS ! Made from my J5 cholla cactus resin/toxic green g10 .. I love this one .. looks cool and holds great .. i narrowed the fork tips a bit on this one.. for me it is dead on ! Hope you all like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is another cracker, always outstanding craftsmanship
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my personal LBS ! Made from my J5 cholla cactus resin/toxic green g10 .. I love this one .. looks cool and holds great .. i narrowed the fork tips a bit on this one.. for me it is dead on ! Hope you all like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> that is so cool! another Beauty!
Click to expand...

Thanks my friend! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight. Just came in the mail.
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Old school right there.


----------



## Bootsmann

...


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Guilty of band abuse today, but I wanted to try my first build out ???? Shot hard Clay's and 6mm (1/4") to 8mm (5/16") steels. Snagging the bands on a holly tree cut short my band life though


----------



## Alfred E.M.

AKA Forgotten said:


> Guilty of band abuse today, but I wanted to try my first build out Shot hard Clay's and 6mm (1/4") to 8mm (5/16") steels. Snagging the bands on a holly tree cut short my band life though


*Very nice build.*


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Alfred E.M. said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty of band abuse today, but I wanted to try my first build out Shot hard Clay's and 6mm (1/4") to 8mm (5/16") steels. Snagging the bands on a holly tree cut short my band life though
> 
> 
> 
> *Very nice build.*
Click to expand...

Many thanks, didn't realise it would feel so good shooting a own build ????


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

AKA Forgotten said:


> Guilty of band abuse today, but I wanted to try my first build out  Shot hard Clay's and 6mm (1/4") to 8mm (5/16") steels. Snagging the bands on a holly tree cut short my band life though


You know I like it!!  nice one bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

skarrd said:


> Duke1066 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Range Therapy; I spent the late afternoon with my newest creation: a denim-resin OTT, at my home made suburban 10m range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> very cool slinger! Diggin that catch box too!
Click to expand...

Yeah, what Skaard said.

catchbox is slick.


----------



## Eldon 77

Haven't shot this guy for a while my target dragon. Thank you samurai!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

That's cool eldon77


----------



## Eldon 77

J3ff said:


> That's cool eldon77


It is a Bill Hays approved clone. Samurai has the original G-10 custom. He was kind enough to make it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Eldon 77 said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool eldon77
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Bill Hays approved clone. Samurai has the original G-10 custom. He was kind enough to make it for me.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Dope


----------



## Duke1066

I just finished a long overdue prototype, so Tonight it's this one: My new favorite!!.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke1066

Bootsmann said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190514_191650.jpg


I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE! What is it made from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke1066

AKA Forgotten said:


> Guilty of band abuse today, but I wanted to try my first build out  Shot hard Clay's and 6mm (1/4") to 8mm (5/16") steels. Snagging the bands on a holly tree cut short my band life though


Very cool, nice clean work! What is it made from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann

Duke1066 said:


> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190514_191650.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE! What is it made from?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks man, it's made out phenolic...very tough stuff.
I little bit like linen micarta but much more bomb proof in my opinion.


----------



## StringSlap

Aluminum Shrike with 2040 tubes and home made pouch. Thanks to Eldon 77 for the Shrike!!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty of band abuse today, but I wanted to try my first build out  Shot hard Clay's and 6mm (1/4") to 8mm (5/16") steels. Snagging the bands on a holly tree cut short my band life though
> 
> 
> 
> You know I like it!!  nice one bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you bro, from a craftsman like yourself I'm honoured ????


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Eldon 77 said:


> Haven't shot this guy for a while my target dragon. Thank you samurai!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeahhh!! Sure enjoyed making that one for you. Hope it's treating you well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Trying out my first GZK sling today! Its the GZK TTF Hammer Pro. Loving it so far!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Trying out my first GZK sling today! Its the GZK TTF Hammer Pro. Loving it so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

The magnificent quartet


----------



## stevekt

GZK carbon fiber OPFS saw some action today with 1745's and clay ammo.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Cycling back and forth between these tonight.


----------



## Cjw

Shot this tonight. Just came in the mail .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tog77

Haven't been slinging for a couple of years, but got the old cattys out recently and am smitten again. Got a bit frustrated today on the 40mm spinner, but a slight change of anchor point and the vicious murder of a can soon saw me right.

Homemade sps clone, 0.6mm precise premades from ebay, cut to a relaxing 17cm, 8mm steels


----------



## Rattler

...no sling today
















Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sticks-n-stones

Duke1066 said:


> I just finished a long overdue prototype, so Tonight it's this one: My new favorite!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dig the 1911 grip! Maybe you should shoot some .45 cal out of her so she can feel like her 1911 sisters. :headbang:


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Pairing up the Lizard and LBS tonight.


----------



## Cjw

Shot this tonight.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

started out the day with the tubes again,and then a package arrived from Jacoza,with a printed SS and a little one also,awesome work and feels good shoots 1/4 in and 3/8s right on target,lost sunshine for today looking forward to more shooting tomorroh!


----------



## stevekt

Poly Antelope with looped 1632 and clay ammo.

I'm going to have set up the driveway range this weekend so I can shoot some 3/8 steel.


----------



## romanljc

This one is up next for me to try out


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.Really like it.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StringSlap

Finished my first build and shot it tonight!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

^^ Nicely done!

Finished these up tonight and taking 'em for a spin.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting my baby today! .. LBS with some grey sumeiki tapers and a gzk pouch 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Just a quick 25 or 30 6mm (1/4") steels at paper with my SZS Lion Mouth so far today before work


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Pair of PFS's today


----------



## kcherry

Blasting some twigs off trees with the 3/8 Clay with a prefab Simpleshot band set. Precise Orange and Kangaroo pouch. It's amazing how much fun this is and ridiculously cheap. These are soft clay so each one explodes on impact.

You can also aim in front of your target and dust bugs with clay shrapnel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## stevekt

Despite its gimmicky appearance the Mannequin Slingshot is actually a very good shooter.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

stevekt said:


> Despite its gimmicky appearance the Mannequin Slingshot is actually a very good shooter.


Good to see she's suitably dressed lol


----------



## Cjw

Been shooting these all day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Just back from the woods with this trio, definitely going to put looped 1632's back on the PFS though, more fun that way for me


----------



## Eldon 77

R-10 for me today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rattler

the TriGrip is my most comfortable ss









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Rotating these two


----------



## skarrd

so I have had more time with the Jacoza Camo SS and pinch BB shooter both are nice,the camo is really comfy in my Fred Flintstone hands and shoots better than I can,very smooth yet somewhat *grippy* handle was able to average about 6 out of 10 shots on EEEK #2 with 3/8s,little less hit average with 1/4 in and wailed the tar out of him with 5/8s marbles although the pouch is kind of tight on a marble,i made the pinchy into a BB shooter and beat up an soda can,no real penetration even at 16 feet but lots of pings and dings so for a little shooter quite accurate and manageable.Extremely please with both


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Couldn't resist, so refueled myself, got the tubes back on and went out with this Wasp duo to shoot off some big boys. In my book that's 9.5mm (3/8") steels and 0.65 sumeike bands. The 1632 tubes also handled the bigger ammo well.


----------



## MIsling

Shooting my latest build this evening.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Today's contenders


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting this today ! CF LBS!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting this today ! CF LBS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That is gorgeous


----------



## stevekt

Shooting this top slot side shooter today.


----------



## J3ff

Testing this today I made it for my brother making sure it's good to go.


----------



## AlDermietzel

Missile again today of course! Also fished this out of my old room, time to see if I can still shoot OTT!























Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Holiday Monday hanging out with a few phenolic friends


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

AKA Forgotten said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today ! CF LBS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous
Click to expand...

Thanks my friend !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Dankung Antelope I got in trade with J3ff.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Stating the day off with a cup of joe and a few shots with the Joey


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Gave the Popeye a try with Precise 0.5. Both arrived today, so that extra added fun


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these tonight.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Duke1066

AKA Forgotten said:


> Gave the Popeye a try with Precise 0.5. Both arrived today, so that extra added fun


 very cool I ordered one of these yesterday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shooting this one tonite,tomorroh it gets rebanded with Simpleshot red rockchuckers and goes to a new home,,,,,,sigh.


----------



## StringSlap




----------



## AKA Forgotten

Duke1066 said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the Popeye a try with Precise 0.5. Both arrived today, so that extra added fun
> 
> 
> 
> very cool I ordered one of these yesterday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Found the clips a little fiddly feeding in the band first couple of attempts, but soon got use to them. Definitely a lovely catty, enjoy ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out experimenting with PFS tube attachments today, before I bite the bullet and try making one. Also got some spinner practice in, which I confess I quickly get bored with. Maybe need to get myself some steel spinners lol


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting my basic skatedeck frame...


----------



## Ibojoe

urbanshooter said:


> Shooting my basic skatedeck frame...


I like that one! So simple it's beautiful bet it shoots great


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> shooting this one tonite,tomorroh it gets rebanded with Simpleshot red rockchuckers and goes to a new home,,,,,,sigh.


Sorry for your loss. That's a beautiful nattie!


----------



## Ibojoe

Shooting the ash cup by mr brooks.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Last piece of 3/8 phenolic


----------



## tog77

Wanted to try TTF, so I got a cheap scout clone (hedging my bets - if I didn't like TTF I could still use it for OTT/tubes).

It had a heck of a mold line around it, but nothing a sharp knife and a bit of wet and dry couldn't fix.

I only had chance to shoot it for a small time last night, but I seemed to be more accurate - more hits and smaller missess on a 40mm target from 10m. I can't attribute it entirely to TTF though, as the ergonomics helped a lot too, especially with a pinch grip as opposed to the brace grip I've been using up to now. My biggest issue now is pouch release.

Banded up with my usual 0.6mm cheapo ebay bands, loaded with 8mm steel.


----------



## urbanshooter

The Enzo is finally ready to shoot and I have been enjoying it with big smile!!!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

urbanshooter said:


> The Enzo is finally ready to shoot and I have been enjoying it with big smile!!!


Don't blame you for the smile, it's a beauty


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Getting to know this little fellow at the moment, trying 6mm (1/4") steels.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

urbanshooter said:


> The Enzo is finally ready to shoot and I have been enjoying it with big smile!!!


Freaking awesome dude!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Daaaang!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Pfs/Ofps for me today


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this tonight. Should be in the mail box when I get home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevekt

Played with all of these today after work. All made golf ball shots at 40 and 50 feet. The OPFS was being finicky and took some time before getting the shots so it has it's own "special" photo.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Quick session before work today and something tells.me I'm going to like this one lol Have a great weekend everyone and shoot straight


----------



## AKA Forgotten

stevekt said:


> Played with all of these today after work. All made golf ball shots at 40 and 50 feet. The OPFS was being finicky and took some time before getting the shots so it has it's own "special" photo.


You got some crackers there


----------



## Bootsmann

...ghost frames today


----------



## Ibojoe

Bootsmann said:


> ...ghost frames today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190525_125259.jpg


What an awesome pair! Some real beauties buddy!!


----------



## Ibojoe

It’s Champ Saturday!


----------



## Bootsmann

Ibojoe said:


> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...ghost frames today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190525_125259.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome pair! Some real beauties buddy!!
Click to expand...

Thanks man


----------



## J3ff

Haven't shot in like a week due to weather. Going with the pp s.e.r.e. I got from stringslap angle my champ


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These two today.


----------



## stevekt

I spent most of the day shooting arrows and throwing knives but I did manage to send a handful of clay ammo down range with the Wasp Uniphoxx.


----------



## urbanshooter

A weekend out of town and this is what came with me...


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this later today. One of my all time favorites.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner

I spent quite a bit of time shooting these frames today. Distance was 20 yards on a hanging pop can target. All 3 are great shooting frames.

Resin "Chin"

Wasp Stinger

Shock with custom hickory handle


----------



## J3ff

Just this today


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Playing with rubber bands again today.









Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk - Please forgive any typos.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Last couple of days been having fun shooting these. 8mm (5/16") steels with the Popeye and 9.5mm (3/8") steels with the Stinger.


----------



## Cjw

Back to shooting my go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berkshire bred

Taking these 4 out for a spin in an hour or so.


----------



## stevekt

This morning's session consisted of the stick shooter with 1632 and Rambini with 2040.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Kind of all over the place tonight. Big frames, small frames, light bands, heavy bands.









Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## J3ff

This spalted monkypod natural and my champ


----------



## Ibojoe

J3ff said:


> This spalted monkypod natural and my champ


Nothin like an old school nattie.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the “Fox” today made by Mr Brooks with usopp.50


----------



## bigdh2000

Haven't shot in two weeks. Too busy setting up the dust collector.


----------



## skarrd

dust collector is a major important tool!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out with the Popeye today,sorry for the poor picture, it's a still from a YouTube


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Ibojoe

AKA Forgotten said:


> Out with the Popeye today,sorry for the poor picture, it's a still from a YouTube


That's a really clean looking shooter.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ibojoe said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out with the Popeye today,sorry for the poor picture, it's a still from a YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really clean looking shooter.
Click to expand...

I'm impressed with it. Also the no-tie clip forks are really good, wasn't sure if I was going to like them, but so quick and easy to change bands in the field


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Bootsmann said:


> 20190529_151100.jpg


That's a little beauty


----------



## Alfred E.M.

AKA Forgotten said:


> Out with the Popeye today,sorry for the poor picture, it's a still from a YouTube


*'Popeye' lol. That's a good nickname for this little power pack.*


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Alfred E.M. said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out with the Popeye today,sorry for the poor picture, it's a still from a YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> *'Popeye' lol. That's a good nickname for this little power pack.*
Click to expand...

It's what Wu Jim calls them, but as you say fits this little beastie perfectly lol


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this morning


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Finally got some decent weather this afternoon. Shooting my F-16 with flat bands.


----------



## raventree78

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Finally got some decent weather this afternoon. Shooting my F-16 with flat bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0529191900b~2.jpg


That has to be the nicest F-16 out there


----------



## J3ff

My champ and monkey pod natty I dont know if I like natural forms I'm still trying to decide


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

raventree78 said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> F
> Finally got some decent weather this afternoon. Shooting my F-16 with flat bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0529191900b~2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That has to be the nicest F-16 out there
Click to expand...

Thank you! It has been about three years since I came up with this modification and it looks a little worse for wear.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These two tonight.









Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these tonight.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grandpa Pete

This has got to one of the longest running and most interesting topic ever.

GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete

skarrd said:


> dust collector is a major important tool!


I wish I had one.......I use a broom and dust pan and once in a while a compressor. The shop I used to work in had a major dust collector with intakes at each piece of machinery.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Bootsmann said:


> 20190529_151100.jpg


Nice


----------



## raventree78

Crazy Canuck said:


> These two tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


Love the one on the left, looks like a real shooter


----------



## urbanshooter

Enjoying a bit of variety for the weekend...


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## StringSlap

Shrike with 22-15mm SS black and raventree78 lanyard.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner

Chinese Pincher frame converted to Hammer-Pinch with a hickory handle. I have 2 hickory handles and one stainless steel for this steel fork set. I'll likely end up making a few more handles with slightly different contours to see how they feel. I like the design and it shoots nice. Today I was shooting it with .55mm Precise Yellow, GZK pouch and 1/4" steel ammo. I measured off 50 yards (150') and shot at an aluminum pie plate with a 9" diameter. A series of 50 consecutive shots resulted in 17 hits.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

My Big Dan Hood custom


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Crazy Canuck said:


> Stating the day off with a cup of joe and a few shots with the Joey


Now that is a nice looking SS


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Ibojoe said:


> Shooting the ash cup by mr brooks.


Love natural, old school SS


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevekt

Shooting this top slot pinch grip from Aliexpress today.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Torque & OPFS today. Finally getting around to trying out the Torque Flip Clips. So far, so good


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Got out for a session of can chasing around the woods with these two today before the heavy showers arrived. Really happy with the sniping shots as the can tried to hide in the grass and behind rocks. Distance and angles changing with virtually every shot adds to the fun.

10m (33') thistle pruning didn't go so well, close but no cigar. I'm sure the buggers have learned to duck and weave at the last second ????

Really enjoying shooting the Popeye, going to have to get a second one. Excellent slip in the pocket every day carry and it looks ????


----------



## raventree78

Shot these bb can busters this morning


----------



## Ibojoe

Grandpa Pete said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stating the day off with a cup of joe and a few shots with the Joey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a nice looking SS
Click to expand...

Gotta agree that's an amazing custom.


----------



## Ibojoe

Olive Champ Sunday. This beauty made by Portboy has a stainless steel core 13" of usopp.50 and SS pouch.
I'm really proud of this one


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ibojoe said:


> Olive Champ Sunday. This beauty made by Portboy has a stainless steel core 13" of usopp.50 and SS pouch.
> I'm really proud of this one


Wow you should be proud, that is stunning !!!

Can I ask how do you find the feel of the usopp bands?


----------



## quarterinmynose

On the way home the East Coast Slingshot Tournament. Shot this frame made by pult421 for all my scores, and took out a flower or two in the parking lot this morning with it.


----------



## Ibojoe

quarterinmynose said:


> KIMG0218.jpg
> On the way home the East Coast Slingshot Tournament. Shot this frame made by pult421 for all my scores, and took out a flower or two in the parking lot this morning with it.


That's an extremely cool looking frame. Beautiful


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Ibojoe said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stating the day off with a cup of joe and a few shots with the Joey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a nice looking SS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta agree that's an amazing custom.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. @wombat definitely made a beauty!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Purple LBS today










Along with these wooden wonders


----------



## J3ff

This is becoming the norm


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Carried these 2 all weekend .. and didnt even know they were in my pocket























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Carried these 2 all weekend .. and didnt even know they were in my pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think that bottom one is my all time favourite


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Remembered yesterday had a roll of Usopp 0.55 hidden away, so this combo today. Wonder if anyone else makes band sets at 4am


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Purple LBS today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with these wooden wonders


Sweet !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ndavis5411

The TTF I just finished the other day. 3/4" to 1/2" taper TBG and 3/8 ammo. I LOVE these Folgers cans. They are perfect little catch boxes!


----------



## J3ff

Ndavis5411 said:


> The TTF I just finished the other day. 3/4" to 1/2" taper TBG and 3/8 ammo. I LOVE these Folgers cans. They are perfect little catch boxes!
> 
> I like that cattie


----------



## Ndavis5411

J3ff said:


> Ndavis5411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TTF I just finished the other day. 3/4" to 1/2" taper TBG and 3/8 ammo. I LOVE these Folgers cans. They are perfect little catch boxes!
> 
> I like that cattie
Click to expand...

Thank you!!! I am definitely going to use the Canadian Maple hardwood I have left to make more out of it! It is a really good looking wood!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Had the need for some 9.5mm (3/8") steels to unwind after work this evening


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting this one today. Deer antler ring shooter with 117b office bands and 5/16 steel.


----------



## skarrd

AKA Forgotten said:


> Got out for a session of can chasing around the woods with these two today before the heavy showers arrived. Really happy with the sniping shots as the can tried to hide in the grass and behind rocks. Distance and angles changing with virtually every shot adds to the fun.
> 
> 10m (33') thistle pruning didn't go so well, close but no cigar. I'm sure the buggers have learned to duck and weave at the last second
> 
> Really enjoying shooting the Popeye, going to have to get a second one. Excellent slip in the pocket every day carry and it looks


I love chasing those Wiley cans around,especially when they sneak in the front yard


----------



## AKA Forgotten

skarrd said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got out for a session of can chasing around the woods with these two today before the heavy showers arrived. Really happy with the sniping shots as the can tried to hide in the grass and behind rocks. Distance and angles changing with virtually every shot adds to the fun.
> 
> 10m (33') thistle pruning didn't go so well, close but no cigar. I'm sure the buggers have learned to duck and weave at the last second
> 
> Really enjoying shooting the Popeye, going to have to get a second one. Excellent slip in the pocket every day carry and it looks
> 
> 
> 
> I love chasing those Wiley cans around,especially when they sneak in the front yard
Click to expand...

When they volunteer themselves it would be impolite not to lol


----------



## skarrd

finally got some time to shoot the past couple days the woods and river were awesome,lots of wild pinecones and river debris to plink,with marbles and clay.


----------



## skarrd

Ndavis5411 said:


> The TTF I just finished the other day. 3/4" to 1/2" taper TBG and 3/8 ammo. I LOVE these Folgers cans. They are perfect little catch boxes!


Nice! goodlooking shooter


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> finally got some time to shoot the past couple days the woods and river were awesome,lots of wild pinecones and river debris to plink,with marbles and clay.


THAT is a true-to-life Nibbler man! I am not a big fan of the PDF look of a Nibbler....it has got to be natural to be a real Nibbler!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pult421

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have an original hustler. Thats cool. As far as i know, i have one, david has one, matt has one and jovanyhas one. Or had, not sure. And i sold one to andy pandy. Pretty awesome to see it lile that years later.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pult421

Shooting this one here on a 35mm spinner. Precise natural latex 15mm to 12mm taper. 8 inches active shooting length.


----------



## J3ff

Shooting this homemade with my thickest bands yet 1-1/4 to 1 taper has quite the juice and of coarse my champ.

Edit last minute decided to add my monkey natty


----------



## Ibojoe

Still hooked on the Portboy Champ 
Quite a frame buddy


----------



## urbanshooter

Ibojoe said:


> Still hooked on the Portboy Champ
> Quite a frame buddy


That's a beautiful frame!!!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

urbanshooter said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still hooked on the Portboy Champ
> Quite a frame buddy
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful frame!!!
Click to expand...

Totally agree and beautifully crafted


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Still hooked on the Portboy Champ
> Quite a frame buddy


Two bad we don't live closer to each other we make a good team fella nice refine


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> finally got some time to shoot the past couple days the woods and river were awesome,lots of wild pinecones and river debris to plink,with marbles and clay.


That is a sweet set up! Really like the cord work, just sets it off


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this tonight. One of my favorite slingshots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Cjw that thing is beautiful


----------



## Cjw

J3ff said:


> Cjw that thing is beautiful


 Yea it's a Stealth Shot by Dan Hood. With Abalone scales. It's one of the easiest to shoot Slingshots I've ever owned. I have 3 of his Stealth Shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Cjw said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw that thing is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it's a Stealth Shot by Dan Hood. With Abalone scales. It's one of the easiest to shoot Slingshots I've ever owned. I have 3 of his Stealth Shots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Do you have a photo of the others


----------



## urbanshooter

Enjoying a bit of variant candy with the latest addition - Lil' Hippo Gapper on the far right. It came from exactly the same material as the one next to it but with some BLO, it really pops. The LBS is of course my first and still true love... can't wait for my next LBS!!!


----------



## urbanshooter

J3ff said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw that thing is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it's a Stealth Shot by Dan Hood. With Abalone scales. It's one of the easiest to shoot Slingshots I've ever owned. I have 3 of his Stealth Shots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a photo of the others
Click to expand...

Dan Hood has a Youtube channel I enjoy ogling and I think you might too. Just look for "BIGDH2000" on Youtube. Loads of frigging nice Stealthshots and other highly desirable frames.


----------



## bigdh2000

"Dan Hood has a Youtube channel I enjoy ogling..."

:lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks.


----------



## Cjw

J3ff said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw that thing is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it's a Stealth Shot by Dan Hood. With Abalone scales. It's one of the easiest to shoot Slingshots I've ever owned. I have 3 of his Stealth Shots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a photo of the others
Click to expand...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Those are nice


----------



## urbanshooter

bigdh2000 said:


> "Dan Hood has a Youtube channel I enjoy ogling..."
> 
> Thanks.


I just hope you know it's not you I'm ogling at


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Gave this one it's first workout today


----------



## Slua

Using simpleshot's Hammer XT to shoot BBs may sound like an overkill to someone.
It's a great practice for a newbie like me who enjoys the stability very much!
I indeed may've ordered an overkill for a first good slingshot but it feels so good in hand.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Slua said:


> Using simpleshot's Hammer XT to shoot BBs may sound like an overkill to someone.
> It's a great practice for a newbie like me who enjoys the stability very much!
> I indeed may've ordered an overkill for a first good slingshot but it feels so good in hand.


Small ammo is an excellent way to improve pouch release and also great fun lol


----------



## skarrd

shot this little *mutt* today its on its way to being rehomed with a lady i work with


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000

urbanshooter said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dan Hood has a Youtube channel I enjoy ogling..."
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope you know it's not you I'm ogling at
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Shot my SPS last night. Tubes have come so far since that design was developed.


----------



## Court215

Out with these two...


----------



## J3ff

Tubes are cool and all


----------



## SLINGDUDE

yesterday and this morning until I hit my thumb. ouch.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

SLINGDUDE said:


> yesterday and this morning until I hit my thumb. ouch.
> 
> gnat.jpg


Good job you were shooting soft ammo ???? Looks worth the pain though lol


----------



## Northerner

This afternoon I spent some time with 3 Chinese pegheads. Lots of traditional fun.

Feihu

Lion Mouth

The "Witch's Chin"


----------



## J3ff

May champ and natty and maybe my homemade (r)evaluation by clever moniker.


----------



## stevekt

Rambini with 2040 tubes and clay ammo.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Nice shot Steve


----------



## romanljc

This one


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my newly acquired roger henrie starship tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Eldon 77 said:


> Shooting my newly acquired roger henrie starship tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I bet that thing is a lot of fun! The rotating heads have always intrigued me.


----------



## Eldon 77

It's really different. Getting used to the forks being way out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

been playing with the BB shooters this week,shooting at 35 feet [instead of 16] lot of misses lots of fun,BBs definatly challenge the skills,hopefully improve them as well


----------



## Crazy Canuck

This one arrived the other day, and I can't stop playing around with it


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight. Custom Fang made for me a few years ago by Sadarath in Greece. Beautiful slingshot.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Court215

On the Delaware with the Michealangelo SPS


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this again this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AKA Forgotten

These are keeping me busy this weekend, new bands on the Lion Mouth for tomorrow's session(s)


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my hybrid canable by can opener tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These two today


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight again. Forgot how much I really love these frames. Sadarath made 5 for me 3 different sizes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,didnt realize how many BB shooters i have Lord! i think they multiply when i'm not looking


----------



## Blue Raja

Clear skies, warm, breezy to windy conditions, perfect day to shred a paper bug target. Kit Fox hybrid, TB black heavy tubes, 5/8 marbles.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Pairing these two today. Almost like they were supposed to be together


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Crazy Canuck said:


> Pairing these two today. Almost like they were supposed to be together


They do look good together


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Sorry forgot text


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Today was a good day, two sessions in the woods. Antelope (with tubes) and Lion Mouth first session and second session with the Lion Mouth.


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> these 2 today,didnt realize how many BB shooters i have Lord! i think they multiply when i'm not looking


Man you make some sweet bb shooters  that one on the left looks the trick!


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my newly acquired BFT made by the man himself beanflip









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Dug a few out of one of the slingshot drawers to shoot tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Got the big guns out today haha


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 today,didnt realize how many BB shooters i have Lord! i think they multiply when i'm not looking
> 
> 
> 
> Man you make some sweet bb shooters  that one on the left looks the trick!
Click to expand...

thanks that one was actually made from a *sample* flooring piece from home depot,originally meant to be a full size shooter but the dog got a hold of it and damaged the fork tips so modified into BB shooter lol


----------



## raventree78

lol the dog saw the potential for an awesome BB shooter maybe?


----------



## smithyuk

Made myself a natty so been playing with that, I usually shoot ttf but liking the ott.









Sent from my crystal ball


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Natural for me today


----------



## smithyuk

AKA Forgotten said:


> Natural for me today


It's raining here so not out today unless it holds up. Nice natural also.

Sent from my crystal ball


----------



## AKA Forgotten

smithyuk said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natural for me today
> 
> 
> 
> It's raining here so not out today unless it holds up. Nice natural also.
> 
> Sent from my crystal ball
Click to expand...

Go on get out there, I promise it's fun shooting in the rain lol Many thanks, my first real wood make


----------



## smithyuk

AKA Forgotten said:


> smithyuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natural for me today
> 
> 
> 
> It's raining here so not out today unless it holds up. Nice natural also.
> 
> Sent from my crystal ball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go on get out there, I promise it's fun shooting in the rain lol Many thanks, my first real wood make
Click to expand...

Fair weather shooter me  although the pigeons will be sitting tight today

Sent from my crystal ball


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Sadarath made 5 for me 3 different sizes.


There's a name I haven't heard in a while. Someone visited him a few months back, Terry I believe, and had an absolute ball with him.


----------



## Cjw

bigdh2000 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadarath made 5 for me 3 different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a name I haven't heard in a while. Someone visited him a few months back, Terry I believe, and had an absolute ball with him.
Click to expand...

 How's he doing. I know Greece isn't doing so well. Any way I can contact him.?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

My LBS in CF is the only sling I own without a palm swell. It fits in the crease at the base of my fingers and thus gives my middle finger a nice purchase at the waist of the fork. This fork width is a favorite, this sling is easy in any pocket you have. This is not a paid advertisement, I am just gloating. To those of you that think I might try to modify this sling. I am a better man now. MM p.s. I get to shoot around 25 rounds of 9mm clay ammo around the facility. I'm leaving my mark here and there!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mojave Mo said:


> My LBS in CF is the only sling I own without a palm swell. It fits in the crease at the base of my fingers and thus gives my middle finger a nice purchase at the waist of the fork. This fork width is a favorite, this sling is easy in any pocket you have. This is not a paid advertisement, I am just gloating. To those of you that think I might try to modify this sling. I am a better man now. MM p.s. I get to shoot around 25 rounds of 9mm clay ammo around the facility. I'm leaving my mark here and there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Definitely has the wow factor, I love it


----------



## Court215

Rainin outside today so I’m in the dungeon basement with the orange scout


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the look of that one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Thanks man, really liking the tube setup at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

shooting these today,Thanks to Misling


----------



## raventree78

Today was a Pocket Predator day


----------



## Crazy Canuck

LBS tonight 










Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## stevekt

Basic Black LBS


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

stevekt said:


> Basic Black LBS


I like that black Steve. Some clean fork tips, is that some kind of cover?
Looks really nice.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ibojoe said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basic Black LBS
> 
> 
> 
> I like that black Steve. Some clean fork tips, is that some kind of cover?
> Looks really nice.
Click to expand...

Tiny strip of velcro?


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Can recycling and thistle pruning for me today. Have a great day everyone


----------



## stevekt

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basic Black LBS
> 
> 
> 
> I like that black Steve. Some clean fork tips, is that some kind of cover?
> Looks really nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tiny strip of velcro?
Click to expand...

It's nylon ribbon tape. It's sold at GZK, Pocket Predator, Aliexpress, and most of the usual slingshot shopping places.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Traveling for work this week. Shooting 6mm airsoft bbs into my "portable catch box".








Edit: Not sure why the pic is sideways. Ugh.


----------



## Ibojoe

Today was the button top ginkgo fork by Treeman. Awesome little shooter!


----------



## Ibojoe

Today was the button top ginkgo fork by Treeman. Awesome little shooter!


----------



## raventree78

SLINGDUDE said:


> Traveling for work this week. Shooting 6mm airsoft bbs into my "portable catch box".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190612_182802.jpg
> 
> Edit: Not sure why the pic is sideways. Ugh.


Neat-o man practice when and where you can


----------



## raventree78

Ibojoe said:


> Today was the button top ginkgo fork by Treeman. Awesome little shooter!


Gorgeous frame there, looks like it would be a joy to use


----------



## StringSlap

Shot my awesome new Trueblood for the first time tonight. Shoots as good as it looks! Pic does not do it justice!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Indoors at work today, glad one of my colleagues left his sweet stick sitting around. I know I shouldn't have, but too much temptation ????


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These two are staying near the top of the rotation. 









Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## J3ff

My champ in ttf and ocularis in ott trying to be good with both.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Projectile Pilot

Figured it's about time to join this epic thread with my homemade rocking what's left of some resistance bands, three layers with each at about 0.24mm if I remember correctly. Sending 3/8" steel around 265 fps with somewhat of a butterfly draw until one layer broke. And of course the trusty Torque with 1842 natural, throwing 7/16" steel in the 213 fps range


----------



## skarrd

shooting the Misling today with black simpleshot bands and the LBS ,for comparison.with 3/8s they are about neck and neck with 1/4 in Wow the Misling really shines,hitting 7-8 out of 10 with both on a can at 35 feet.LBS is still Da Baby tho


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Old habits die hard - harvesting 1/4" bearings during a bicycle hubectomy, even though I have thousands in my stash. *


----------



## 31610

Shooting a mini Choyera


----------



## J3ff

That's a nice one pb


----------



## 31610

J3ff said:


> That's a nice one pb


Thanks I did a trade with a fella I traded a stainless pickle bone and I got that little gem


----------



## J3ff

Port boy said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice one pb
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I did a trade with a fella I traded a stainless pickle bone and I got that little gem
Click to expand...

Nice


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These two tonight


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

What to shoot tomorrow?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

I made my self a bb shooting in addition to what I normally shoot so this is it for a while


----------



## romanljc

Today I was shooting this one


----------



## J3ff

Neat


----------



## Projectile Pilot

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Old habits die hard - harvesting 1/4" bearings during a bicycle hubectomy, even though I have thousands in my stash. *


I've been beating the snot out of the bearings I swapped out of my transmission with a 3lb hammer to get those little treasures inside but no luck so far. Crazy thing is I'm more curious about their diameter than the desire to actually shoot them!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Projectile Pilot said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Old habits die hard - harvesting 1/4" bearings during a bicycle hubectomy, even though I have thousands in my stash. *
> 
> 
> 
> I've been beating the snot out of the bearings I swapped out of my transmission with a 3lb hammer to get those little treasures inside but no luck so far. Crazy thing is I'm more curious about their diameter than the desire to actually shoot them!
Click to expand...

*Might be a dead end ... * :iono:


----------



## urbanshooter

Small gaps for the weekend...


----------



## Ibojoe

urbanshooter said:


> Small gaps for the weekend...


Wow there's some fine pickles


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. One with 20/40 tubes the other with 16/36. Probably only going to shoot these for the next few weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner

*Black POM Feihu* with .177cal BBs this afternoon. I was doing well at 20 yards and even made quite a few hits on a pop can from 30 yards.


----------



## SJAaz

Northerner said:


> *Black POM Feihu* with .177cal BBs this afternoon. I was doing well at 20 yards and even made quite a few hits on a pop can from 30 yards.


Interesting! Kind of a novel shape, I like it. When you are shooting a pop cans, what kind of impact do the BBs make with the setup you have there? Say from 10 meters. I ask because I'm thinking of making a BB shooter for the boy next door.


----------



## J3ff

I use 1/4 in strait cut its fast enough to keep a flat trajectory for 10 meters but not enough impact to pierce cardboard it just sticks in it.


----------



## Northerner

SJAaz said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Black POM Feihu* with .177cal BBs this afternoon. I was doing well at 20 yards and even made quite a few hits on a pop can from 30 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting! Kind of a novel shape, I like it. When you are shooting a pop cans, what kind of impact do the BBs make with the setup you have there? Say from 10 meters. I ask because I'm thinking of making a BB shooter for the boy next door.
Click to expand...

I always shoot at a hanging pop can with BBs. From 20 yards the can swings when hit and rocks around. The noise is satisfying from that distance and often a hole is punched through the can. I prefer getting the BBs going 230-250fps. Draw weight for that kind of speed with BBs is very reasonable. For 10 metre shooting you can get away with a 5-6 pound draw weight and still drill holes in pop cans.

*EDIT:* I just checked the speed with the Feihu. It's banded with .50mm GZK cut to 5/8" x 1/2" x 7 1/4". Speed is 230fps with the little BBs and my 32" draw length. Draw weight is guessed at maybe 5 or 6 pounds.


----------



## Ibojoe

Olive champ Saturday


----------



## raventree78

Ibojoe said:


> Olive champ Saturday


Beautiful frame there


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out for a pre breakfast plink today trying out some 0.7 Precise. Might need to adjust my taper for a little more speed as I'm more use to Sumeike on the thicker bands


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Got out for a second session, this time thistle pruning with one of my own


----------



## Eldon 77

After insane week at work I finally get to try this guy out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Shirt pocketed CF LBS by J5. Clay ammo right pocket, marbles left pocket.
I haven't marked the distance to this light pole in the middle of the photo but I almost own it now! If you blow up the photo you can see my hits running up the pole. The hits over 6ft off the ground represent adjustments if any cars are parked behind my target. 
Just Shoot It! MM
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mojave Mo said:


> Shirt pocketed CF LBS by J5. Clay ammo right pocket, marbles left pocket.
> I haven't marked the distance to this light pole in the middle of the photo but I almost own it now! If you blow up the photo you can see my hits running up the pole. The hits over 6ft off the ground represent adjustments if any cars are parked behind my target.
> Just Shoot It! MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


A confident shot is an accurate shot lo and of course a beautiful LBS


----------



## Thwap

couple long draw tube shooters. 5/8 marbles black on the jellybean are 1745s,orange on the topshot are 2050s.


----------



## stevekt

Poly Antelope with 1632's and clay ammo. I managed 3 consecutive hits on the 50 foot golf ball.


----------



## 31610

New bb shooter ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I just popped the band on my EDC CF LBS by J5. However, had my Tortured SPS with C5 2040 loops all ready to go and sling clay balls across the street to a firehydrant. I am surprised that the clay has enough mass to work with these tubes. 
My first 6 shots where on target...maybe a first for me! MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Isn't the owner of the white van going to be upset if you miss the hydrant?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

stevekt said:


> Isn't the owner of the white van going to be upset if you miss the hydrant?


Absolutely. I work with him! I accomplished my feat before he returned from lunch!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aza

Tac Hammer


----------



## skarrd

AKA Forgotten said:


> Got out for a second session, this time thistle pruning with one of my own


that's a Beauty there!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Saw a frameless thread pop up today, and realized I hadn't had much frameless practice lately. Had to fix that tonight


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AKA Forgotten

skarrd said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got out for a second session, this time thistle pruning with one of my own
> 
> 
> 
> that's a Beauty there!
Click to expand...

Thank you, the addiction has began lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> New bb shooter


That's one awesome mule. I mean a thing of beauty.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Indoors today, getting bored with the wet summer ????


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Dug Stubbs out of the pile for tonight.


----------



## Ibojoe

Ol Stumpy is a beauty!!


----------



## Vic R

Crazy Canuck said:


> Dug Stubbs out of the pile for tonight.


You're so lucky for having that


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Vic R said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dug Stubbs out of the pile for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> You're so lucky for having that
Click to expand...

Thank you. I got very lucky with the timing. Was one of Perry's personal shooters he put up a couple months ago.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these again tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vic R

Crazy Canuck said:


> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dug Stubbs out of the pile for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> You're so lucky for having that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I got very lucky with the timing. Was one of Perry's personal shooters he put up a couple months ago.
Click to expand...

I can't tell but is it a peghead shooter?


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Yup. It's a Sweet Midget peghead shooter in English Yew.


----------



## Vic R

Crazy Canuck said:


> Yup. It's a Sweet Midget peghead shooter in English Yew.


Any opinions on it? How well does it shoot. It looks beautiful!!


----------



## Ibojoe

This is the one I call stumpy. It's about a half inch shorter than a regular Champ. 
My edc Built by my friend Slingnerd in olive.


----------



## Court215

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## urbanshooter

Ibojoe said:


> This is the one I call stumpy. It's about a half inch shorter than a regular Champ.
> My edc Built by my friend Slingnerd in olive.


That's a beautiful build and a frame anyone would be proud to edc!


----------



## Bootsmann

Titanium opfs all the way today...


----------



## Court215

Got this in the mail a few days ago. It’s a fun chunk o metal


----------



## AKA Forgotten

T'was a brace of Stingers today. 8mm (5/16") and 9.5mm (3/8") steels.


----------



## stej

Man, I remember him two days ago. Is he still active? He was great craftsman.



Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight. Custom Fang made for me a few years ago by Sadarath in Greece. Beautiful slingshot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samurai Samoht

GZK TTF Hammer Pro!


----------



## Grandpa Pete

I just got the Antelope I ordered on line. It's a bit heavy and the tubes are two short but it looks like it will shoot and that I will be able to handle it with my screwed up right hand as long as I keep the banding ( or tubing ) light I think it will work just fine.

GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Ibojoe said:


> This is the one I call stumpy. It's about a half inch shorter than a regular Champ.
> My edc Built by my friend Slingnerd in olive.


That frame is drop dead gorgeous .


----------



## stevekt

This OTT hammer grip slingshot arrived from Aliexpress today. It was $15 and I bought it as an alternative to the $59 GZK hammer OTT. Fit and finish could be better but it functions fine. Not having seen the GZK hammer OTT in person, I can probably assume their fit and finish is appropriate for their higher price tag. Still managed to drill the 50 foot golf ball within the first few handfuls of clay ammo.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

Shot these yesterday, (Wednesday). Good times


----------



## Ibojoe

Court215 said:


> Absolutely stunning!





urbanshooter said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I call stumpy. It's about a half inch shorter than a regular Champ.
> My edc Built by my friend Slingnerd in olive.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful build and a frame anyone would be proud to edc!
Click to expand...




Grandpa Pete said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I call stumpy. It's about a half inch shorter than a regular Champ.
> My edc Built by my friend Slingnerd in olive.
> 
> 
> 
> That frame is drop dead gorgeous .
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. If you ever get a chance to swap with Slingnerd you definitely should. Awesome builder!


----------



## bigdh2000

Ibojoe said:


> This is the one I call stumpy. It's about a half inch shorter than a regular Champ.
> My edc Built by my friend Slingnerd in olive.


Very nice.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Quiet day at work, so had a de-constructive afternoon ???? Indoors so only had 8m (26')


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Shot the J5 Original, then my tubed-up Mojave Mo copy. My version shoots like it is sitting on a bowl of jello. 
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

Ibojoe said:


> This is the one I call stumpy. It's about a half inch shorter than a regular Champ.
> My edc Built by my friend Slingnerd in olive.


That was a really early frame of mine. Your touch up and refinishing work are the real winners here, Joe!

Gosh, it almost looks like stone.


----------



## Court215

Cousins...PSTS and HareSplitter Lite.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These three beauties tonight. 









Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## StringSlap

Got my GZK Iron Man today. Shooting full butterfly for the first time. So far liking the frame and FB!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 31610

Playing with the demon ring


----------



## urbanshooter

Kinda missed this after seeing Tony's latest offerings... Banded it up again, this time with Sumeike 0.55, for light duty... The "small mouth bass" is a really good shape. Beautiful to look at. Small and fun to shoot.


----------



## Ibojoe

Rockin the skateboard chalice by Joey J5. An awesome little shooter.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Honest Gov'ner he drew first ???? 25 x (8mm 5/16") steels swinging catchbox ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Back and forth between these on my "ready" table this weekend.


----------



## Covert5

Its raining out. And I'm in my new empty apartment. Testing out the essentials of course!

My frameless albatross rig modified with an overhand knot to shoot standard draw. Sling'n rubber .68 ammo about 33ft. If you zoom in, you can see my soft target hanging in my mobile catch bag.

Sling On!


----------



## Covert5

Crazy Canuck said:


> Back and forth between these on my "ready" table this weekend.


Awesome pieces right there!


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Its raining out. And I'm in my new empty apartment. Testing out the essentials of course!
> My frameless albatross rig modified with an overhand knot to shoot standard draw. Sling'n rubber .68 ammo about 33ft. If you zoom in, you can see my soft target hanging in my mobile catch bag.
> Sling On!


welcome back man !


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Thanks! Good to see you posting again C5. Nice new digs, and hope things are going well with the wedding plans


----------



## SJAaz

That drywall aint going to last long! :imslow: Hope you're a shot than me! :looney:


----------



## MIsling

I've really been enjoying this one recently.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

SJAaz said:


> That drywall aint going to last long! :imslow: Hope you're a shot than me! :looney:


The good thing about drywall is it patches fast and easy.

And C5 doesn't miss too much.


----------



## Eldon 77

Just got this guy in the mail today. From the man himself flat band Miller. Shooting 5/8 marbles with this classic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Shredding up the recycling bin with a Pom


----------



## skarrd

been caught up with house/yard work the past week,but found some time for thes shooting 1/4 in steels at 35 ft and 50 ft,


----------



## NaturalFork

These two today.


----------



## Ibojoe

Diggin that "Jellybean"! 
Wow just an amazing page of slingshots!!


----------



## J3ff

What latex are you using on that jellybean


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

NaturalFork said:


> These two today.


Hey how do you like that steel frame? I think I've seen it on Amazon before. Thought about getting it but never pulled the trigger...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Its raining out. And I'm in my new empty apartment. Testing out the essentials of course!
> 
> My frameless albatross rig modified with an overhand knot to shoot standard draw. Sling'n rubber .68 ammo about 33ft. If you zoom in, you can see my soft target hanging in my mobile catch bag.
> 
> Sling On!


Glad your back C5! I'm shooting some of your loops today! MM

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic R

Eldon 77 said:


> Just got this guy in the mail today. From the man himself flat band Miller. Shooting 5/8 marbles with this classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shooter. Was too late myself to get ergos


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Shooting my Tortured SPS with 2040 Custom's by Covert5. Fits in the shirt pocket, clay ammo in my shorts pocket, targets everywhere! MM
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

This is it for today


----------



## mtncurman

Shooting a few I made.


----------



## stevekt

Moxie hammer and Wasp Uniphoxx.


----------



## J3ff

Added this to today's arsenal. I like the look of the uniphoxx does it shoot comfortably, what do you typically shoot with it ammo and band wise?


----------



## NaturalFork

J3ff said:


> What latex are you using on that jellybean


Amber precise. .65 I think.


----------



## NaturalFork

MikeyLikesIt said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> These two today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey how do you like that steel frame? I think I've seen it on Amazon before. Thought about getting it but never pulled the trigger...
Click to expand...

You can get them on aliexpress for $8. And they are 100% worth it.


----------



## Eldon 77

Vic R said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this guy in the mail today. From the man himself flat band Miller. Shooting 5/8 marbles with this classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooter. Was too late myself to get ergos
Click to expand...

it was the last one he had

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic R

Eldon 77 said:


> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this guy in the mail today. From the man himself flat band Miller. Shooting 5/8 marbles with this classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooter. Was too late myself to get ergos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was the last one he had
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I asked a couple months ago


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight. Black Micarta.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

mtncurman said:


> 6D17A736-747D-4D67-89F4-0360C8976B13.jpeg
> Shooting a few I made.


Man! Those little guys are really something!! Beautiful pickles


----------



## Bootsmann




----------



## Covert5

Thanks everybody its good to be back! Yah I'll be using rubber ammo for now. Don't want to leave any evidence for the new wifey to find! Lol Boy do I miss the eye candy on this thread!

Sling On!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Revolution for me today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Eldon did you make that what's it made of?


----------



## Northerner

Lion Mouth and a couple of pincher frames. I launched about 400 shots from 20 yards and had an excellent time.


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my J-5 true blood tonight. This is one of my all time favorite frames.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

Stunning frame mate

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aza

Eldon 77 said:


> Revolution for me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Took these out to the range this morning


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Popeye v The Joker today. Bit optimistic 8mm (5/16") with 0.45 Precise, but had to be done


----------



## Eldon 77

This is the one that got me started years ago. I still absolutely love to shoot this frame.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Finished this one tonight and had to take it for a test drive. Fun little shooter!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi

Cjw, I believe this is the most beautiful SPS I've seen to date!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Frameless and my LBS today  LBS baby!! 
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stej

Looks like micarta, right? What fabric?



Crazy Canuck said:


> Finished this one tonight and had to take it for a test drive. Fun little shooter!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

stej said:


> Looks like micarta, right? What fabric?
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished this one tonight and had to take it for a test drive. Fun little shooter!
Click to expand...

Yes, it's 1/2" linen phenolic. Tough stuff


----------



## urbanshooter

This one for the evening...


----------



## skarrd

Broke out the scorpion this AM,tried out AKAForgottens style and just put 10 marbles in my pocket,hung a new can and shot till my pocket was empty,hit the first 2 missed the 3rd and hit every one after that,didnt cut the can but it wont ever reproduce again


----------



## AKA Forgotten

skarrd said:


> Broke out the scorpion this AM,tried out AKAForgottens style and just put 10 marbles in my pocket,hung a new can and shot till my pocket was empty,hit the first 2 missed the 3rd and hit every one after that,didnt cut the can but it wont ever reproduce again


Nice shooting sir and love the catty's. Lucky 13 hits is my record for a can cut (not always consecutively), usually more lol That can looks definitely recycled now though


----------



## Northerner

Malaysian latex *+* Chinese pincher forks *+* American Hickory *+ *Canadian effort

Comfortable *+* small *+ *accurate


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

[quote name="urbanshooter" post="1320806" timestamp="1561560686"]This one for the evening...







[/quote
WOW Urban that is absolutely gorgeous dude!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Maple Top Shot and a black walnut Champ today


----------



## Ibojoe

Maple Top Shot and a black walnut Champ today


----------



## Eldon 77

Picked this one up this week and trying her out tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Shooting the Sam thing as always finally a break in the weather darn hurricane season


----------



## urbanshooter

It's in my hand! Brilliant is usual by Joey. It has a dark ethereal beauty, like moonlight in a forest... so I'm calling this one the Forest Moon LBS!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

urbanshooter said:


> It's in my hand! Brilliant is usual by Joey. It has a dark ethereal beauty, like moonlight in a forest... so I'm calling this one the Forest Moon LBS!


That is gorgeous


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

urbanshooter said:


> It's in my hand! Brilliant is usual by Joey. It has a dark ethereal beauty, like moonlight in a forest... so I'm calling this one the Forest Moon LBS!


Awesome!!!!! She made it! . I am glad that you like it man .. thanks again for all your support! .. I like the name ! .. perfect description as always ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

urbanshooter said:


> It's in my hand! Brilliant is usual by Joey. It has a dark ethereal beauty, like moonlight in a forest... so I'm calling this one the Forest Moon LBS!


*That's cool in so many ways, congrats * :thumbsup: * ... how thick is it? *


----------



## urbanshooter

Alfred E.M. said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in my hand! Brilliant is usual by Joey. It has a dark ethereal beauty, like moonlight in a forest... so I'm calling this one the Forest Moon LBS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's cool in so many ways, congrats *  * ... how thick is it? *
Click to expand...

Thanks Alfred... Joey is an outstanding builder! This one is 13 mm thick.


----------



## Covert5

urbanshooter said:


> It's in my hand! Brilliant is usual by Joey. It has a dark ethereal beauty, like moonlight in a forest... so I'm calling this one the Forest Moon LBS!


That's a stunner right there!


----------



## Ibojoe

urbanshooter said:


> It's in my hand! Brilliant is usual by Joey. It has a dark ethereal beauty, like moonlight in a forest... so I'm calling this one the Forest Moon LBS!


Wow! That Joey is just a pretty darn good builder ya know? WOW!! That's cool.


----------



## stej

BBshooter. Ugly, from HDPE, but it's a lot of fun. And this one is currently the most accurate for me.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight. Fantastic shooter.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight. Fantastic shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ah yes, this is my favourite from Dan!


----------



## skropi

Shooting this little Chinese catty today. Its the most uncomfortable frame I ever held, but its made of steel, and its the perfect frame to practice my rusty 3/4 butterfly.


----------



## Vic R

skropi said:


> Shooting this little Chinese catty today. Its the most uncomfortable frame I ever held, but its made of steel, and its the perfect frame to practice my rusty 3/4 butterfly.


Looks really ergo? What makes it uncomfortable?


----------



## skropi

Vic R said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this little Chinese catty today. Its the most uncomfortable frame I ever held, but its made of steel, and its the perfect frame to practice my rusty 3/4 butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really ergo? What makes it uncomfortable?
Click to expand...

Ok, maybe I was a bit harsh. Holding this frame pinch grip is fine, not perfect, because of its small size and its lack of contours, but fine. 
Holding it with a thumb brace, as I do, is really not very comfy. I don't mind it though! 
Hey, for its price, its a frame anyone should buy as an edc!


----------



## J3ff

My EDC is a champ


----------



## skropi

J3ff said:


> My EDC is a champ


So...you have only one edc? That's very un-slingshot like lol. 
My edc will be a surprise for ya all, just wait a bit ????


----------



## J3ff

I have a few I shoot at home but I only take one on the road with me


----------



## urbanshooter

I considered picking that up but thought it looked too blocky and the finger choils/ridges just didn't look right for me... I am sure it'll suit some guys tho... I would wrap that for sure if I had it. Maybe with raquet grip?


----------



## Ibojoe

Back to my olive champ


----------



## Ibojoe

Back to my olive champ


----------



## Ibojoe

Lovin this little Champ


----------



## skropi

You love this little champ because it's one of the most good looking champs in existence ????


----------



## skropi

urbanshooter said:


> I considered picking that up but thought it looked too blocky and the finger choils/ridges just didn't look right for me... I am sure it'll suit some guys tho... I would wrap that for sure if I had it. Maybe with raquet grip?


You were right. You described exactly the reason its not a comfortable frame. Well, it does have the advantage of cost and durability, so it's ok for trying out stuff without fear of fork hitting a nice frame.
If this frame gets a fork hit, it's the steel ball that will get damaged lol.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Something of of birdy boiler last couple of days and I got eaten by bugs yesterday, so indoors today


----------



## stevekt

Shooting this Aliexpress pinch grip today.


----------



## 31610

skropi said:


> Shooting this little Chinese catty today. Its the most uncomfortable frame I ever held, but its made of steel, and its the perfect frame to practice my rusty 3/4 butterfly.


 u know if u put some time into that and rounded it out a little more probably be the cats meow is it stainless or aluminum or a mystery metal


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whadafork

Hit a few unexpected shots at 25m. It's my favourite PC model atm.


----------



## skropi

Port boy said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this little Chinese catty today. Its the most uncomfortable frame I ever held, but its made of steel, and its the perfect frame to practice my rusty 3/4 butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> u know if u put some time into that and rounded it out a little more probably be the cats meow is it stainless or aluminum or a mystery metal
Click to expand...

Stainless steel confirmed! I will probably go on modifying it in the future. Wouldn't some nice scales work too?


----------



## Ibojoe

whadafork said:


> Hit a few unexpected shots at 25m. It's my favourite PC model atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4d6509f032e848a4930c47899f07b79.jpg


I be liking the looks of that frame. It looks very comfortable and a nice size too. I can see how it's your favorite.


----------



## Ibojoe

Getting ready to work out the yew Champ made by Mr Brooks. 13” of usopp.50 and some 7-16” steel should do the trick.


----------



## Cjw

Deciding if I want to shoot 1 of these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro Or Maybe one of these.


----------



## JASling

Just got this one today!!! So excited and I am loving it. Shoots great a small learning curve for straight wrist but it's going great  I think I got lucky with the number as well cant be happier  #100
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Picked this guy up this week and finally getting to shoot her tonight. The aiming plates took a little getting used to. This makes my fourth HTS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Projectile Pilot

skropi said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this little Chinese catty today. Its the most uncomfortable frame I ever held, but its made of steel, and its the perfect frame to practice my rusty 3/4 butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> u know if u put some time into that and rounded it out a little more probably be the cats meow is it stainless or aluminum or a mystery metal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stainless steel confirmed! I will probably go on modifying it in the future. Wouldn't some nice scales work too?
Click to expand...

Scales would probably be easier than shaping stainless too unless you've got power tools. When I ran laser cutters (sheet metal and round or square tubes) I always crossed my fingers there were no stainless jobs on the schedule because if the presets didn't make clean cuts it was a kick in the groin fixing the parts cut until I could dial them in, even with power tools to do so


----------



## Blue Raja

Cjw said:


> Deciding if I want to shoot 1 of these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro Or Maybe one of these.


Like those 2 Koehler slingshots. I have an Alley Cat - my favorite precision shooter.


----------



## Cjw

Blue Raja said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deciding if I want to shoot 1 of these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro Or Maybe one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like those 2 Koehler slingshots. I have an Alley Cat - my favorite precision shooter.
Click to expand...

 Alley cat is a great Slingshot I have 2 of them one is Alley cat #1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

Enjoying this...


----------



## skropi

These two today. The Scorpion is my go to fixed anchor frame, and the no name chinese slingshot is my training wheels in long draw, as I dont want to fork hit a nice frame. Interestingly, I have become fond of this little uncomfortable frame lol. Its worth noting that with some experimentation it can become.....less uncomfortable!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

urbanshooter said:


> Enjoying this...


Wow .. she looks great with you my friend

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow .. she looks great with you my friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's a photogenic frame cos you did an awesome job building it


----------



## Ibojoe

Shooting this olive Tody’s mule By Portboy with burning scull bands and a Rayshot pouch


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my milk chocolate shooter today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Taking my Mo-Hays Ringshooter out today!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kcherry

Shredding some cans at the family reunion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Bit of variety today, target setup with the Popeye and hunting setup with the Stinger


----------



## Beanflip

New camlock ttf I received this week.


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting this little jewel made by can opener tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

It's been raining for the past few days i made up a set of bb bands and the spouse ain't to happy but I gotta shoot indoors


----------



## skarrd

urbanshooter said:


> Enjoying this...


Another Beauty my friend! Awesome!


----------



## skarrd

been raining for a week now,all my shooting is indoors with the BB shooters [and the Blowguns]


----------



## Blue Raja

Busy at work for the last two weeks and not able to shoot. Finally got outdoors today. Very warm and no wind. About 50 rounds of marbles with my A+ Kit Fox Hybrid.









Kind of the magnum of my slingshot collection. Sometimes you just want a bigger hole.


----------



## skropi

Beanflip said:


> New camlock ttf I received this week.


I've seen these frames, but was a bit sceptical about the attachment system. Do you find it works ok?


----------



## skropi

Birch plywood Uniphoxx, with GZK 1mm, 10mm/8mm taper, 23.5cm active...... I love this design! 
Those bands are spaghetti thin lol, draw weight is almost zero, but the speed is good at 47" draw length.


----------



## Ibojoe

Just got this Popeye frame from Alfredmonkeynipples My first metal frame.


----------



## skarrd

skropi said:


> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this little Chinese catty today. Its the most uncomfortable frame I ever held, but its made of steel, and its the perfect frame to practice my rusty 3/4 butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really ergo? What makes it uncomfortable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, maybe I was a bit harsh. Holding this frame pinch grip is fine, not perfect, because of its small size and its lack of contours, but fine.
> Holding it with a thumb brace, as I do, is really not very comfy. I don't mind it though!
> Hey, for its price, its a frame anyone should buy as an edc!
Click to expand...

it looks interesting,is this an aliexpress SS or,,,,?


----------



## raventree78

Ripped up some cans with these lovely frames and some 5/16 ammo this am


----------



## skropi

skarrd said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this little Chinese catty today. Its the most uncomfortable frame I ever held, but its made of steel, and its the perfect frame to practice my rusty 3/4 butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really ergo? What makes it uncomfortable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, maybe I was a bit harsh. Holding this frame pinch grip is fine, not perfect, because of its small size and its lack of contours, but fine.
> Holding it with a thumb brace, as I do, is really not very comfy. I don't mind it though!
> Hey, for its price, its a frame anyone should buy as an edc!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it looks interesting,is this an aliexpress SS or,,,,?
Click to expand...

Yup, AliExpress. I think it costs around 10$.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tubes on the Hammer. I initially set this up for my wife to chuck clay in the back yard. I am pleasantly surprised at how accurate and easy to shoot this setup is. Just Shoot It! MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

. Skard PFS ????


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

urbanshooter said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow .. she looks great with you my friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a photogenic frame cos you did an awesome job building it
Click to expand...

 thank you

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Something of a pfs day today. Really must give this thing some TLC sometime, it's taken a lot of beatings since I got it when I forget the pouch twist.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

My Tortured SPS with tubes by Covert5. This sling has an automatic target centering software program designed by me. MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Still loving the mule!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ibojoe said:


> Still loving the mule!


It's a beauty


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my PPSG clone made by Mr Brooks tonight. I like it better than my pro shot model









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

skropi said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this little Chinese catty today. Its the most uncomfortable frame I ever held, but its made of steel, and its the perfect frame to practice my rusty 3/4 butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really ergo? What makes it uncomfortable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, maybe I was a bit harsh. Holding this frame pinch grip is fine, not perfect, because of its small size and its lack of contours, but fine.
> Holding it with a thumb brace, as I do, is really not very comfy. I don't mind it though!
> Hey, for its price, its a frame anyone should buy as an edc!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it looks interesting,is this an aliexpress SS or,,,,?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, AliExpress. I think it costs around 10$.
Click to expand...

Thanks,i think I will give it a try,looks very *pocketable*


----------



## Vic R

Ibojoe said:


> Still loving the mule!


You always have the nicest looking shooters. Your champs and the ash fork you have are beauties...


----------



## Ibojoe

Vic R said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still loving the mule!
> 
> 
> 
> You always have the nicest looking shooters. Your champs and the ash fork you have are beauties...
Click to expand...

Thank you. Just blessed with good friends that are awesome builders.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Kept the pfs theme running today with my bamboo chopping board, courtesy of the excellent range of templates here. Also couldn't resist giving Popeye some exercise in the lovely weather we're having


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Simple-Shot Tuesday for me. Left to Right: 
My Modi-Dead Ringer (MakoPatCoBuild), my IBJoe Custom Axiom Backflip, and my HareSplitter Lite. If you haven't shot the Dead Ringer by SS I highly recommend you get one to shoot after you've exhausted yourself on your 'big' shooter. Small ammo, small bands, and shoot for another hour. It is also a great sling to own if you are saving up for a J5 LBS. The fork widths are the same however the hold is significantly different. Happy Slinging! MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Tonight I'm shooting this guy from trip wire slingshots. Great frame









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

skropi said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> New camlock ttf I received this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen these frames, but was a bit sceptical about the attachment system. Do you find it works ok?
Click to expand...

They are good but vary with the quality of fork you buy. I have one titanium OTT that is very good quality. This one was less expensive but still works fine.


----------



## Metamorph

This is my go to right now. Love it's heft. Part of the Dankung 100 year line.









Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Court215

Got this in the mail from pro-shot a few days ago, the finish is amazing as usual and it absolutely melts into
the hand.


----------



## mtncurman

Light setups today and some 3/8's


----------



## Northerner

I spent some time shooting the new *Popeye* that Alfred EM so generously sent me this week. The guy has generosity like I have never seen before. Many thanks!

The Popeye shoots great and feels very comfortable in the hand.


----------



## Eldon 77

Doing something a little different tonight going ott. Trying to figure out the torque.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These two tonight


----------



## stevekt

Shot the Moxie Hammer today and took the Bottle Cap Challenge.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

mtncurman said:


> 36308FDD-C203-4564-9ECD-DA79486174CF.jpeg
> Light setups today and some 3/8's


You sure do like the PFS  I make a parapult that is essentially a PFS made from paracord. If you are interested in trying on feel free to PM me


----------



## AKA Forgotten

stevekt said:


> Shot the Moxie Hammer today and took the Bottle Cap Challenge.


Nice shooting


----------



## Covert5

stevekt said:


> Shot the Moxie Hammer today and took the Bottle Cap Challenge.


Awesome shot bro!


----------



## stevekt

AKA Forgotten said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot the Moxie Hammer today and took the Bottle Cap Challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting
Click to expand...




Covert5 said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot the Moxie Hammer today and took the Bottle Cap Challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shot bro!
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. ????


----------



## mtncurman

raventree78 said:


> mtncurman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36308FDD-C203-4564-9ECD-DA79486174CF.jpeg
> Light setups today and some 3/8's
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do like the PFS  I make a parapult that is essentially a PFS made from paracord. If you are interested in trying on feel free to PM me
Click to expand...

PFS is pretty much all I shoot, it's just soo much fun! I am actually in the process of making a parapult based off one I saw you post a while back, great minds must think alike.


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my original HTS today. I had forgot how much I liked this frame.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Brought a few out to shoot today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Cjw said:


> Brought a few out to shoot today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


those are some beautiful Bill Hays frames

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Eldon 77 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brought a few out to shoot today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> those are some beautiful Bill Hays frames
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 The one in the middle top is a custom laminated G10 Bill made in 2011. I've owned 4 Rangers. But this one is finished to perfection. It's so smooth and polished. Feels great in your hand. I shoot it Better than any of Bills other slingshots I've owned. Wish he still made the Customs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

my 2 favorites today with 1/4 in steels,the LBS is amazing with the 1/4 in,the dark horse is ok with them but better with 3/8s


----------



## raventree78

mtncurman said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtncurman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36308FDD-C203-4564-9ECD-DA79486174CF.jpeg
> Light setups today and some 3/8's
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do like the PFS  I make a parapult that is essentially a PFS made from paracord. If you are interested in trying on feel free to PM me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PFS is pretty much all I shoot, it's just soo much fun! I am actually in the process of making a parapult based off one I saw you post a while back, great minds must think alike.
> 
> Lol yup they are fun and are not really hard to make
Click to expand...


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Got out to the cooler woods before the birdy boiler fired up today.

First tried out some Burning Skull Band 0.45 tapered 1510 for clays with the Popeye. Surprised how smooth they are and looking forward to trying out the 0.65 with some bigger boys.

Finished the can off with my Bamboo cutting board 0.45 Precise tapered 2015 and 8mm (5/16") steels


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like an SPS Fireworks show!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

stevekt said:


> Shot the Moxie Hammer today and took the Bottle Cap Challenge.


Yes!! What was the challenge btw??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Mojave Mo said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot the Moxie Hammer today and took the Bottle Cap Challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!! What was the challenge btw??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If you look up "bottle cap challenge" you'll find videos of a bunch of martial artists like Max Holloway and Jason Statham removing caps from bottles with spinning kicks. I decided to use a slingshot instead of a kick.


----------



## stevekt

SPS just arrived today. 
It is now 50 Foot Golf Ball Certified.


----------



## Eldon 77

Tonight's choice the trip wire hell cat









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

It’s an internet challenge, to roundhouse kick a bottle cap off of a bottle. Steve just upped the ante. Great shot Btw SteveKt!!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Bit of a mixture today shooting these beasties. Popeye went for a walk of course wearing Precise gen3 0.45, one Stinger Precise gen3 0.5 and the other Stinger Burning Skull Band 0.65. First real outing for the BSB, very much like Precise gen3 but smoother.

Now time for a beer as it's 26°C (84°C in real money) out there and like a birdy boiler. We don't usually do any weather without rain in England ????


----------



## Ibojoe

Champs again today. Long set andantes short set of Burning skulls. Some smooth bands.


----------



## Eldon 77

Today it's my maxim champ with some tubes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot

I am going with a Maxim Champ too. Had this one on the bench for months in it's basic outline and thickness. Finished it up last night.

American cherry about 5/8 thick, with an insect track filled with epoxy.

Shooting .75 mm latex 18 mm tapered to 13mm with a 7 1/4 active length and 5/16 steel and a SuperSure Superlight pouch.


----------



## Projectile Pilot

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow .. she looks great with you my friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a photogenic frame cos you did an awesome job building it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Those green bands really set off that frame


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Keeping it simple today thanks to urbanshooter 










Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## SJAaz

mussed up sorry..


----------



## SJAaz

[Man, I am terrible when it comes to these photos. Anyway I got old scout, quasimodo, and elvira.... scout is rigged for 7/16..Quasi.3/16 and elvira...17cal BBs

attachment=266214:0706191132.jpg]


----------



## JPD-Madrid

Just finished the shot with my son today in this underground tunnel.
















Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vic R

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do you only shoot SPS? I just found out about them and they seem super simple. Are they good?


----------



## Metamorph

Another little Chinese number. Even though its kinda small, I like shooting this one hammer grip style. One of my favorites so far.









Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

I decided to switch to my thumper by can opener tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Vic R said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Do you only shoot SPS? I just found out about them and they seem super simple. Are they good?
Click to expand...

 It what I shoot 95%of the time. There great in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beanflip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot

Crazy Canuck said:


> Keeping it simple today thanks to urbanshooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


I like simple.


----------



## Rayshot

JPD-Madrid said:


> Just finished the shot with my son today in this underground tunnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Cool shooter on the right.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Letting em' fly with my Tortured SPS running on SS 2040's. If I could only have two slings then an SPS would be one of them!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Mojave Mo said:


> Letting em' fly with my Tortured SPS running on SS 2040's. If I could only have two slings then an SPS would be one of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 I've always told people what I shoot. But never pushed it on anybody. I wish more people would try the SPS . Look up James West shooting SPS on YouTube.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Cjw said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letting em' fly with my Tortured SPS running on SS 2040's. If I could only have two slings then an SPS would be one of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I've always told people what I shoot. But never pushed it on anybody. I wish more people would try the SPS . Look up James West shooting SPS on YouTube.
> I know you have MM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Vic R said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Do you only shoot SPS? I just found out about them and they seem super simple. Are they good?
Click to expand...

 Besides shooting the SPS's I shoot for Flatbands Dan Hoods Stealth Shot and these others. I own probably 300 other slingshot s of different makers.














To give you an Idea here are some of my slingshots.













































































. Have a lot more in storage. Have 7 Roger Henries RH , probably 20 Bunnybuster's. Have a few of the New Chinese Titanium OTT and TTF slingshots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vic R

Cjw said:


> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Do you only shoot SPS? I just found out about them and they seem super simple. Are they good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It what I shoot 95%of the time. There great in my opinion.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Which one would you recommend to be a first purchase from them? Some of them are pricey


----------



## Vic R

Cjw said:


> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Do you only shoot SPS? I just found out about them and they seem super simple. Are they good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides shooting the SPS's I shoot for Flatbands Dan Hoods Stealth Shot and these others. I own probably 300 other slingshot s of different makers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give you an Idea here are some of my slingshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Have a lot more in storage. Have 7 Roger Henries RH , probably 20 Bunnybuster's. Have a few of the New Chinese Titanium OTT and TTF slingshots.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Extremely nice collection. Really nice flatband ergos too. Thanks for showing me them.


----------



## Cjw

Vic R said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Do you only shoot SPS? I just found out about them and they seem super simple. Are they good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It what I shoot 95%of the time. There great in my opinion.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one would you recommend to be a first purchase from them? Some of them are pricey
Click to expand...

 You should get a Scout from Simple Shot or one of Bill Hays Pocket Predator slingshots. Their priced very well. Lowest price SPS is about $60 . Would be like this but you could get different colors.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vic R

Would it be better to save up for a more expensive SPS or is it the same thing as a cheap one.


----------



## Cjw

His Cheaper Baltic birch SPS's shoot just as well as the $250 customs . They still have the Stainless Steel core and the wood is Resin impregnated. They are very durable. I have 28 different SPS's everything from G10, Micarta, Cocobola, and they all shoot the same. As long as you get the tube or flat bands cut to your length and match the ammo for your bands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Rayshot said:


> I am going with a Maxim Champ too. Had this one on the bench for months in it's basic outline and thickness. Finished it up last night.
> 
> American cherry about 5/8 thick, with an insect track filled with epoxy.
> 
> Shooting .75 mm latex 18 mm tapered to 13mm with a 7 1/4 active length and 5/16 steel and a SuperSure Superlight pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1079.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1081.JPG


Wow!! That's an amazing champ. Absolutely top notch!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Shelf queen Sunday!! DK stainless steel cored. Usopp purple people eaters, Rayshot super light pouch and .40 lead.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These two today. Another urbanshooter frame and little yew peghead. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Eldon 77

These were my choices for a long hot afternoon. My j5 true blood, a can opener hybrid, and a torque. I'm still trying to figure out the torque.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Switched to my can opener R-10 now that I'm back in the basement for the night. I absolutely love shooting this thing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000

Several has asked, so I will add my thoughts here as well. The SPS with Baltic Birch ply scales is an excellent option for the cost. You get the quality Jim produces at a more affordable rate. If you end up really liking it, there is nothing like the feel of G10. If you are really lucky like Chris and I have been, you have one of the old school models before Jim very slightly changed his overall process. The older ones seem to have a "softer" or slightly more rounded curve on the edges that just adds so much for me. The two I have are both from that era and are never leaving my collection.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I have un-made this LBS clone around 5 times now. It is Ergo RH with a problem of symmetry or poor band work or too little coffee! Three bizarre flyers within 10 shots does not a quality sling make! 
I'll take some paper to the fork tips, maybe a little file and make sure everything is center straight, then give it another go. 
It also might be the 'Jinx of the Clone'. I mean. It is MY clone, it is an 'approved for personal use only clone', but is still a clone. 
Ain't no clone gonna do it like the real thing!!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

My Modified PSTS Red Dot 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot a lot today with a variety of slingshots, sure was fun


----------



## skarrd

Cjw said:


> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Do you only shoot SPS? I just found out about them and they seem super simple. Are they good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides shooting the SPS's I shoot for Flatbands Dan Hoods Stealth Shot and these others. I own probably 300 other slingshot s of different makers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give you an Idea here are some of my slingshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Have a lot more in storage. Have 7 Roger Henries RH , probably 20 Bunnybuster's. Have a few of the New Chinese Titanium OTT and TTF slingshots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

WOW!!!


----------



## Eldon 77

I picked this guy a few months ago and forgot I even had it. My PPMG clone. I have no idea who made it but it does have a makers mark. Great shooter!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Eldon 77 said:


> I picked this guy a few months ago and forgot I even had it. My PPMG clone. I have no idea who made it but it does have a makers mark. Great shooter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's very nice! Whoever built her did a fine job.


----------



## Ibojoe

My friend in Vegas sent me this cool little Popeye. My first metal frame and it’s a blast to play with. The band pockets make it slip in and out of the pocket with ease. Thanks again Alfred!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I am going to shoot fancy today and take out my Mo-Hays Lil' Ranger. I call her my Fat Lip. Just Shoot It!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

Mojave Mo said:


> I am going to shoot fancy today and take out my Mo-Hays Lil' Ranger. I call her my Fat Lip. Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Looks comfy. Is it about an inch thick? Full hand web contact on back of frame?


----------



## Ibojoe

Northerner said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to shoot fancy today and take out my Mo-Hays Lil' Ranger. I call her my Fat Lip. Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks comfy. Is it about an inch thick? Full hand web contact on back of frame?
Click to expand...

Dude that thing is gonna break any second!!! hahahaha. She's just drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Northerner

I spent time shooting tiny BBs with a pair of great frames today. At 20 yards there is very little lag time between the pouch release and connection on a pop can. I only draw 32" but someone who shoots butterfly or even 3/4 butterfly could likely get 300fps with BBs and the Pink bands.

*Popeye* - Sumeike Pink - 19mm x 12mm x 185mm = *263 fps*

*Pincher* - Sumeike Pink - 19mm x 12mm x 175mm = *277 fps*


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Gave these two an outing today, still a birdie boiler here


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Northerner said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to shoot fancy today and take out my Mo-Hays Lil' Ranger. I call her my Fat Lip. Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks comfy. Is it about an inch thick? Full hand web contact on back of frame?
Click to expand...

Yes and yes! It is as full as a fat lip!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to shoot fancy today and take out my Mo-Hays Lil' Ranger. I call her my Fat Lip. Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks comfy. Is it about an inch thick? Full hand web contact on back of frame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude that thing is gonna break any second!!! hahahaha. She's just drop dead gorgeous!
Click to expand...

Indeed IBJ!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sharp eye

After long time (1 year) shooting break I tried today my home custom made Scorpion inspired slingshot. Well, it will take a lot of practice to be back in the proper shape again.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Getting along well with this little guy tonight.










Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## stevekt

GZK Capricorn Hammer arrived today. 
This is a discounted blemished model but it looks pretty good to me. 
50 Foot Golf Ball Certified.


----------



## Eldon 77

The FUG tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

sharp eye said:


> After long time (1 year) shooting break I tried today my home custom made Scorpion inspired slingshot. Well, it will take a lot of practice to be back in the proper shape again.


That thing is absolutely stunning!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting my new "FRK CANCER ribbon BB shooter. (in Breast Cancer Pink) I also had the colon cancer Blue one out for a test drive.
Not sure why nobody else has done this. It took my mother-in-law being diagnosed with aggressive simple cell lung cancer for me to comnect the dots. The wife and I are trying to raise money to allieviate the financial stressors. I figured this would be my way to contribute. It just made sense. 
I'm gonna give half of the proceeds to my mother-in-law to help out. Her husband had to take a leave of absence from.his Jon to help.take care of her through the chemo and radiation therapy. Even after he goes back to.work I will continue to donate half to the Canadian Cancer Society.
I'm thinking about making ones for.heavier ammo too.

Let me know what you think please

MW






































Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm shooting my new "FRK CANCER ribbon BB shooter. (in Breast Cancer Pink) I also had the colon cancer Blue one out for a test drive.
> Not sure why nobody else has done this. It took my mother-in-law being diagnosed with aggressive simple cell lung cancer for me to comnect the dots. The wife and I are trying to raise money to allieviate the financial stressors. I figured this would be my way to contribute. It just made sense.
> I'm gonna give half of the proceeds to my mother-in-law to help out. Her husband had to take a leave of absence from.his Jon to help.take care of her through the chemo and radiation therapy. Even after he goes back to.work I will continue to donate half to the Canadian Cancer Society.
> I'm thinking about making ones for.heavier ammo too.
> 
> Let me know what you think please
> 
> MW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


Amazing work for an great cause.


----------



## skropi

sharp eye said:


> After long time (1 year) shooting break I tried today my home custom made Scorpion inspired slingshot. Well, it will take a lot of practice to be back in the proper shape again.


Good to have you back!


----------



## raventree78

MikmaqWarrior how would one go about buying one of these? also do you do custom colors? thanks and prayers for your family.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

T'was off to the woods today with the intention of shooting Clay's with the Antelope. But the 1632 tubes from Dankung must be magical, as I finished the session with 9.5mm (3/8") steels. Resistance to temptation was futile lol


----------



## raventree78

Used these to shred some cans today


----------



## Northerner

Today was the Popeye with a few different bandsets..... Precise Orange, Precise Yellow and Sumeike Pink. It only takes a minute to switch out the bands for comparisons.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Northerner said:


> Today was the Popeye with a few different bandsets..... Precise Orange, Precise Yellow and Sumeike Pink. It only takes a minute to switch out the bands for comparisons.


Definitely one of those slingshots where there's nothing to dislike


----------



## skropi

Am I the only one that doesn't like this clamp attachment system? I just find it a bit limiting when it comes to band length. Hmmmm, am I just not giving it the chance it deserves?


----------



## JASling

skropi said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like this clamp attachment system? I just find it a bit limiting when it comes to band length. Hmmmm, am I just not giving it the chance it deserves?


I'm with you on this one.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

skropi said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like this clamp attachment system? I just find it a bit limiting when it comes to band length. Hmmmm, am I just not giving it the chance it deserves?


The Popeye will take any length. I assume you mean a limited width. The Popeye will accommodate bands up to 20mm wide. You could likely go a mm wider and have a tiny overhang on each side (22mm). When I shot my own boardcuts I preferred 3/4" or 7/8" wide tapered bands so the Popeye is right where I want it. I have seen other clamp attachment frames that have 25mm width and I think I have seen 26 and maybe 28mm on a few.

This afternoon I was shooting 1/4" steel at 278fps and 5/16" at 246fps (with Popeye). That's fast enough for 50 yard plinking. For hunting I would likely stick with the 20mm clamp and double up the bands for more power with heavier ammo. I was never a fan of 25+mm fork tips but to each their own. I like a narrow frame width with 80mm outside the forks. A fat fork tip wouldn't leave me much gap. The Popeye is definitely for the small frame fan.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Arrived today and have to be shooting it tonight 










Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## Eldon 77

Getting out my comfort zone with this guy. It's still a blast to shoot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I just knocked out 10 shots with my LBS UnClone. This thing is getting into my head. It is pretty, and has a little Mo-Funk in it.....but. If I don't hit my I intended target on or before the 3rd shot then something or somebody is out of whack! MM
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

Mojave Mo said:


> I just knocked out 10 shots with my LBS UnClone. This thing is getting into my head. It is pretty, and has a little Mo-Funk in it.....but. If I don't hit my I intended target on or before the 3rd shot then something or somebody is out of whack! MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Your clone is full of character mate!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Mojave Mo said:


> I just knocked out 10 shots with my LBS UnClone. This thing is getting into my head. It is pretty, and has a little Mo-Funk in it.....but. If I don't hit my I intended target on or before the 3rd shot then something or somebody is out of whack! MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Dayum!!!! Love it MO!! LBS BABY!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> Arrived today and have to be shooting it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


Woooooowwwiiieeeeee!!!! I like this one man!!! .. and I am very happy that you love it dude .. so awesome 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

So sweetness from England ????????????????????????????


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Some day's it's easy to understand why this is called the Stinger. 8mm (5/16") steels.


----------



## 31610

Haha forgot to attach


----------



## 31610

AKA Forgotten said:


> Some day's it's easy to understand why this is called the Stinger. 8mm (5/16") steels.


i was not fast enough


----------



## spewing

I was tidying my office yesterday and found a tube set I made a while ago.

Single 1632 tubes with tabs made from a used pouch with some extra cut outs for more grip.

Gave some 6mm steal some real zip (250mm tubes pretty much full butterfly with a 1300mm draw)

I originally made them because no mater what I do I just can't tie sudo tapers in 1632 with out them slipping. Anything larger and I'm fine but 1632 just slips :banghead:


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Port boy said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some day's it's easy to understand why this is called the Stinger. 8mm (5/16") steels.
> 
> 
> 
> i was not fast enough
Click to expand...

Think it was close on the button though lol


----------



## Northerner

AKA Forgotten said:


> Some day's it's easy to understand why this is called the Stinger. 8mm (5/16") steels.


I went with the Stinger today too. But my ammo was little 1/4" steel. It was biting into a root beer can hanging at 20 yards.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Northerner said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some day's it's easy to understand why this is called the Stinger. 8mm (5/16") steels.
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the Stinger today too. But my ammo was little 1/4" steel. It was biting into a root beer can hanging at 20 yards.
Click to expand...

Use to use 1/4" steel when I got my first Stinger, haven't used it for a while. Might give it another try as I have 15/10 0.45 Precise gen3 and BSB bands already cut for Clay's.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

raventree78 said:


> MikmaqWarrior how would one go about buying one of these? also do you do custom colors? thanks and prayers for your family.


Inbox me my friend...I'm trying to offer all of the colors available...just depends on my mixing and matching skills

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my Bill Hays seal target sniper made from G-10 and diamond wood. A true classic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

old school with PP smart clamps [first try with the clamps] amazing!


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Haha forgot to attach


Dude you got some awesome frames right there! That Brook is some kind of craftsman. Two beauties!!
Here's mine. I love it.


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha forgot to attach
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you got some awesome frames right there! That Brook is some kind of craftsman. Two beauties!!
Click to expand...

yep I have had a lucky month I say !


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Going to pull my very special SPS Birch out of the bag. It has a unique provenance which meant I was coveting it instead of shooting it.
Just Shoot It!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mojave Mo said:


> Going to pull my very special SPS Birch out of the bag. It has a unique provenance which meant I was coveting it instead of shooting it.
> Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It does look a beauty


----------



## MOJAVE MO

AKA Forgotten said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to pull my very special SPS Birch out of the bag. It has a unique provenance which meant I was coveting it instead of shooting it.
> Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It does look a beauty
Click to expand...

Just the basic SPS Birch model AKA. They have a few in special coloring now as well. I don't use Facebook but that is a good place to check them out. This SPS was owned by a competitive shooter, so I know it shoots straight!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

Mojave Mo said:


> Going to pull my very special SPS Birch out of the bag. It has a unique provenance which meant I was coveting it instead of shooting it.
> Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Really like that band-set. Can you explain how you put it together?


----------



## Eldon 77

I picked this guy up for a dollar at a yard sale sometime back. I never got around to shooting it much until tonight. Going old school.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Blue Raja said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to pull my very special SPS Birch out of the bag. It has a unique provenance which meant I was coveting it instead of shooting it.
> Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Really like that band-set. Can you explain how you put it together?
Click to expand...

Hey Blue! That bandset is a Covert5 e'Special. He is a master with the bands for sure. I thought I could reproduce it, but he is using magic voodoo stuff when he puts them together!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Mojave Mo said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to pull my very special SPS Birch out of the bag. It has a unique provenance which meant I was coveting it instead of shooting it.
> Just Shoot It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Really like that band-set. Can you explain how you put it together?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Blue! That bandset is a Covert5 e'Special. He is a master with the bands for sure. I thought I could reproduce it, but he is using magic voodoo stuff when he puts them together!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Magic voodoo!!! Lol That's awesome Mo! I'm glad you are enjoying them. Sling On, my friends!

Blue I'm glad the band's sparked your interest. They are a cocktail flatband/tube set that I've seen made on here by others. I haven't found a tutorial on it, I just tried to copy the pictures as close as I can and I added a paracord flair to them. I love those sets. If you are interested you can PM me and I'll try to explain as best as I can on how to make them. I will try to make a video on them in the near future!


----------



## skropi

This little design of mine (still in experimental mode), because I got tired of the steel Chinese one due to comfort issues, and of course my all time favourite, the Scorpion. 
3/4 butterfly, 16m pop can destruction today. Moved out to 16m in a futile attempt to prolong pop can life expectancy.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Put my shades on and tried Sumeike 0.45 with 6mm (1/4") steels


----------



## skarrd

Eldon 77 said:


> I picked this guy up for a dollar at a yard sale sometime back. I never got around to shooting it much until tonight. Going old school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Memory there,this was my first *professional* SS. Got one on my 10th BD from my uncle Henry,Loooooooonnnnnnnnggggggg time ago


----------



## Ibojoe

Eldon 77 said:


> I picked this guy up for a dollar at a yard sale sometime back. I never got around to shooting it much until tonight. Going old school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that's a clean Wham-o. Nice purchase!


----------



## Ibojoe

The shelf queens are coming out for some fresh air. 
A Flatband pocket shooter with gum rubber and big lead.


----------



## Eldon 77

I think I'm going to do the same this morning without the gum rubber and big lead









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Good to see the oldies coming out


----------



## Vic R

Ibojoe said:


> The shelf queens are coming out for some fresh air.
> A Flatband pocket shooter with gum rubber and big lead.


Nice shooter, I got one of those too


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting one of these Chinese slingshots right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These two this afternoon.


----------



## Eldon 77

This little guy is tonight's choice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Shooting the Capricorn Hammer with GZK .65 black/white bands.


----------



## skropi

Its rough looking, a bit assymetric, as a result of its 10min time to be finished, it doesnt even have some blo finish, sanded to....600 grit, and this in a hurry. 
Still, I quite like this little sucker, as I am shooting it two days straight ????


----------



## raventree78

skropi said:


> Its rough looking, a bit assymetric, as a result of its 10min time to be finished, it doesnt even have some blo finish, sanded to....600 grit, and this in a hurry.
> Still, I quite like this little sucker, as I am shooting it two days straight


That is a neat frame and if it works that is all the beauty it needs


----------



## skropi

raventree78 said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its rough looking, a bit assymetric, as a result of its 10min time to be finished, it doesnt even have some blo finish, sanded to....600 grit, and this in a hurry.
> Still, I quite like this little sucker, as I am shooting it two days straight
> 
> 
> 
> That is a neat frame and if it works that is all the beauty it needs
Click to expand...

I just wanted to practice with something close to a PFS, and that steel Chinese frame was really starting to dig in my nerves ???? 
This is just an opfs, with 1.2cm bigger fork width, and the obvious fork gap!


----------



## Covert5

Finally got around to some shooting today. Been busy with the move. Shot these beauts today made by master craftsman MakoPat. This is from his one year forum anniversary mystery box give away! I tell ya, I sliced through these cans like butter!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

With all these lovely wooden slingshots being posted, decided to go with the flow. Strangely wasn't tempted to get any of my others out of my pocket.


----------



## Ibojoe

AKA Forgotten said:


> With all these lovely wooden slingshots being posted, decided to go with the flow. Strangely wasn't tempted to get any of my others out of my pocket.


That's a nice nattie there I'm really developing a liking for yew wood.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ibojoe said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all these lovely wooden slingshots being posted, decided to go with the flow. Strangely wasn't tempted to get any of my others out of my pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice nattie there I'm really developing a liking for yew wood.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Me too, I'm really surprised every time I shot it by the colours and grain.


----------



## Eldon 77

This was my decision for my Sunday morning shooter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Shooting this one this morning.


----------



## Blue Raja

Covert5 said:


> Finally got around to some shooting today. Been busy with the move. Shot these beauts today made by master craftsman MakoPat. This is from his one year forum anniversary mystery box give away! I tell ya, I sliced through these cans like butter!


Covert5 - I was fortunate to receive the sibling to your V fork slingshot in my Mako Pat mystery box. Fantastic shooter and as you noted, really flings ammo! Mako Pat is an incredible craftsman.


----------



## Blue Raja

Cjw said:


> Shooting one of these Chinese slingshots right now.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cjw - I've been thinking about this one or the one that Bill Hays sells. Pinch grip seems to work best for me. Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## 31610

Hang out with Leo and J5 the lbs needs a new band ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this group today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Well two cans with ttf think it’s natural time go right around the block


----------



## 31610

Well u have to appreciate new rubbers man the 107 r a pull .killing cans as fast as I can pound them back need set up my spinners .pfs next see how that goes ????


----------



## JASling

Loving her 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Switched back to my normal style of shooting this afternoon. My true blood by J-5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Well keep getting company and everyone is long winded guess this is the last one today man I was doing ok but u can not tell them to beat it lol guess there’s always tomorrow ????


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Pablo88 said:


> Today I was shooting my 1st PFS slingshot original design by Sanch.
> 
> I was using medium dipped tubes from simple shot and 9.5 steel.


Nice sling and shooting with it...........you mean to say they actually let y'all have slingshots out in Calif. ? :naughty: :rofl:


----------



## Court215

JASling said:


> Loving her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Very cool! Really like the sights!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Back to my usual setup today, Stinger rigged with Precise gen3 3 0.45 and Warrior Knight pouch, shooting 8mm (5/16") steels.


----------



## JASling

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic R

SLINGINSHOT said:


> Pablo88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I was shooting my 1st PFS slingshot original design by Sanch.
> I was using medium dipped tubes from simple shot and 9.5 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sling and shooting with it...........you mean to say they actually let y'all have slingshots out in Calif. ? :naughty: :rofl:
Click to expand...

They sure do, I've been shooting them here in California


----------



## stevekt

SLINGINSHOT said:


> Pablo88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I was shooting my 1st PFS slingshot original design by Sanch.
> 
> I was using medium dipped tubes from simple shot and 9.5 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sling and shooting with it...........you mean to say they actually let y'all have slingshots out in Calif. ? :naughty: :rofl:
Click to expand...

You actually replied to a post from 2016? :imslow:

California has decent weapon laws. They're not the best and not the worst.


----------



## Eldon 77

Tonight's choice the scorpion 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Projectile Pilot

This may be my go-to frame. Been smacking that CO2 powerlet, destroyed a pingpong ball, and cut a can in what seemed like less than 20 shots all from 5-8 yards. And only missed the soup can a few times from the back of the 8. Crazy to think that only 6 months ago I was happy they all went in the catch box from 8 yards!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Projectile Pilot said:


> This may be my go-to frame. Been smacking that CO2 powerlet, destroyed a pingpong ball, and cut a can in what seemed like less than 20 shots all from 5-8 yards. And only missed the soup can a few times from the back of the 8. Crazy to think that only 6 months ago I was happy they all went in the catch box from 8 yards!


Nice shooting !!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting this all day! .. modified LBS .. 2mm shorter fork tips. I like to live on the edge!!  a little cholla cactus .. and some g10 .. 10m thick 
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting this all day! .. modified LBS .. 2mm shorter fork tips. I like to live on the edge!!  a little cholla cactus .. and some g10 .. 10m thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wow!!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

AKA Forgotten said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this all day! .. modified LBS .. 2mm shorter fork tips. I like to live on the edge!!  a little cholla cactus .. and some g10 .. 10m thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!
Click to expand...



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

That resin is just cool Joey!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

stevekt said:


> SLINGINSHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pablo88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I was shooting my 1st PFS slingshot original design by Sanch.
> 
> I was using medium dipped tubes from simple shot and 9.5 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sling and shooting with it...........you mean to say they actually let y'all have slingshots out in Calif. ? :naughty: :rofl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually replied to a post from 2016? :imslow:
> 
> California has decent weapon laws. They're not the best and not the worst.
Click to expand...

yeah, what can I say, little behind and just perusing the forum, LOL........just because the posts are old, doesn't mean they're no good.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> That resin is just cool Joey!!


agreed , very cool, and I'm LOVING that Jade G10


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> That resin is just cool Joey!!


Thanks Joe!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

SLINGINSHOT said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That resin is just cool Joey!!
> 
> 
> 
> agreed , very cool, and I'm LOVING that Jade G10
Click to expand...

Thanks man!! .. appreciate that! I like jade also!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miskatona

Shooting my ever trusty hunter senior by pro shot, with single 1745's and 8mm steel. Also pictured is my release device.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Miskatona said:


> Shooting my ever trusty hunter senior by pro shot, with single 1745's and 8mm steel. Also pictured is my release device.


Cool, have any details on that release device ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

The target dragon tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today, lots of fun. I was on fire, got bored with spinners shot up some pencils. Then I got too cocky, put up a playing card face on as a target, had a case of the yips for a few shots but finally settled in and got some decent groups to end the day. Most of the shooting was done with the H.H., man that thing is a charm. If I did my part it more than did its.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

My beasties for the day. Still can't decide between Precise gen3 or Sumeike 0.45, so I'll shoot both lol


----------



## Miskatona

SLINGINSHOT said:


> Miskatona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my ever trusty hunter senior by pro shot, with single 1745's and 8mm steel. Also pictured is my release device.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, have any details on that release device ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I got mine off eBay for $60 aud, the listing has since been removed but I'm 99% sure its the same release that dankung sell on their site for the same price. Brilliant little device for those suffering arthritis or any pouch hand injury.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Black Spot with TBB 25-19 taper and 8mm steel ammo. 100 shots on paper target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20161010_212151.jpg


I'm sorry, but I only count 99 on paper.......you sure it's 100 or are you just pulling our leg ? :rofl: :naughty:

J/K brother, nice grouping indeed.


----------



## raventree78

Shot some paper today, need to do this more often, the paper never lies lol.


----------



## skropi

The Little Black Sweety (lbs) today.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

AKA Forgotten said:


> My beasties for the day. Still can't decide between Precise gen3 or Sumeike 0.45, so I'll shoot both lol


Cool, I am diggin on that zombie green Wasp frame..........is that Velcro ties you're using on the bands at the fork tips ?


----------



## J3ff

Where are folks getting those lbs frames


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

J3ff said:


> Where are folks getting those lbs frames


PM Joey J5 Lujan on the forum. Seems like he's got a dozen new ones everytime I log on.


----------



## J3ff

MikeyLikesIt said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are folks getting those lbs frames
> 
> 
> 
> PM Joey J5 Lujan on the forum. Seems like he's got a dozen new ones everytime I log on.
Click to expand...

Ok thank you


----------



## AKA Forgotten

SLINGINSHOT said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> My beasties for the day. Still can't decide between Precise gen3 or Sumeike 0.45, so I'll shoot both lol
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I am diggin on that zombie green Wasp frame..........is that Velcro ties you're using on the bands at the fork tips ?
Click to expand...

That Stinger does stand out lol I'm trying rapid tie tape. Been using it for a while with my Lion Mouth and other peg heads, but Ambrose Draper posted saying he was trying it on other types of fork, so I thought I'd give it a go. Doing it's job really well, but only tried it on light bands so far.

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=ddb46f2cd249459bab4fa2ea85f02638


----------



## Long John

Not shooting this today






















It's that aluminum Hydra frame/core from stone-spear. Eric Au designed n made some sweet stuff. I'll be pickin up one his wallets from Skinth as soon my old ratty gives out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

This little guy was waiting on me when I got home. Well I had to band it up and shoot it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Laid up with a migraine yesterday... Feels good to be up and about today, and to get some shooting in. 









Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## Covert5

Set up my mobile catch bag at a local baseball field and pitched some 3/8 at some cans in the strike zone. They didn't stand a chance and they're out!

On the left:

A Mikeylikesit special w/cocktail bandtubes.

On the right:
A Bonegrip flex with looped tunes.


----------



## Eldon 77

Crazy Canuck said:


> Laid up with a migraine yesterday... Feels good to be up and about today, and to get some shooting in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


What is the top frame called. I'm not a big ott shooter but that one looks like it would great to carry with me on the farm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

It's the Dragon Master Pocket Shooter from the template section here. Awesome frame. I've made a couple with the pinky hole, but this one I decided to try it without, and really like how it turned out.


----------



## 31610

Crazy Canuck said:


> It's the Dragon Master Pocket Shooter from the template section here. Awesome frame. I've made a couple with the pinky hole, but this one I decided to try it without, and really like how it turned out.


did u make it full size how do u like the colt pfs I have thought about that one just have not made it was unsure


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Yup. Went with full size. Haven't had much luck (comfort-wise) when trying to scale templates down. Just sticking to making smaller frames 

The Colt PFS is a blast to play with. Good point-n'-shoot. I've held off on trying that one out for a while too, but glad I got around to it eventually.


----------



## 31610

Well between u and pat I going to try the dragon master looks fun !


----------



## Crazy Canuck

For sure! Pat was the one twisted my rubber arm on that one.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> For sure! Pat was the one twisted my rubber arm on that one.


Haha . Man that's funny .. twisted my rubber arm! .. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skropi said:


> The Little Black Sweety (lbs) today.


Looking good skropi!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Broke out the “olive sisters” I’m really likin these!


----------



## skropi

This one....once again!


----------



## kevmar

This is a very easy frame to get accurate with.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Broke out the "olive sisters" I'm really likin these!


Hey IBJ is your Axiom Backflip there gaining weight??!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Pocket Predator Taurus with modified flip clips and grip. Aluminum Casting by ProShot Catapults.


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Broke out the "olive sisters" I'm really likin these!


Joe some nice shooters ya got need me one


----------



## 31610

Shooting bolbs and a little home brew hh loving them ????????


----------



## Eldon 77

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Pocket Predator Taurus with modified flip clips and grip. Aluminum Casting by ProShot Catapults.


That thing looks sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Tonight's choice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Port boy said:


> Shooting bolbs and a little home brew hh loving them


Awesome lineup bro!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Shooting bolbs and a little home brew hh loving them


Yeah that little red handled jobber is especially cool. Have an awesome weekend buddy!


----------



## Ibojoe

Think I’ll spend some time this weekend with my skateboard Chalice.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

First day of vacation! Hanging out, relaxing, and doing some Pickle Bone plinking. Someone's getting the wrong idea though...


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Crazy Canuck said:


> First day of vacation! Hanging out, relaxing, and doing some Pickle Bone plinking. Someone's getting the wrong idea though...


I wonder why ???????????? That's one cute ...... dog ????


----------



## 31610

Crazy Canuck said:


> First day of vacation! Hanging out, relaxing, and doing some Pickle Bone plinking. Someone's getting the wrong idea though...


I love the pickle bone one of my favourite if that one works for u b toons slim pickings will also do the trick


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I put my Approved LBS J5 UnClone through another 25 rounds at the slingrange and was happy with about 20 shots. However, my Natural Catchbox is not in total agreement!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mojave Mo said:


> I put my Approved LBS J5 UnClone through another 25 rounds at the slingrange and was happy with about 20 shots. However, my Natural Catchbox is not in total agreement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hadn't thought of playing the shot off the cushions ????


----------



## Long John

Waitin on a wood pecker...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Feihu and Capricorn with light bands and clay ammo.


----------



## urbanshooter

Grabbed the OPFS this morning... shooting at random stuff on the balcony. Harmless but still fun clay ammo... and lucky too cos I tried to take a shot at a passing bug and got a frame hit unstead . No damage to frame and the bug passed by safely to carry on buzzing.


----------



## Thwap

old skewl with marksman and green dub...satisfying trajectory with marbles


----------



## AKA Forgotten

At work, so indoors today. But chrony arrived, so I can have different fun tomorrow


----------



## AlDermietzel

Finding out if I can still shoot ott after shooting ttf for a year. Gamekeeper Chunky milbro mk1 and a wasp spinner









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

AKA Forgotten said:


> At work, so indoors today. But chrony arrived, so I can have different fun tomorrow


I need me one of those stingers, they've only got brown left though 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

AlDermietzel said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> At work, so indoors today. But chrony arrived, so I can have different fun tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> I need me one of those stingers, they've only got brown left though
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Keep checking them as the don't take too long to get back in stock. Well worth the wait ????


----------



## Eldon 77

Me and these two guys made it through an afternoon of 107 with the heat index.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

This baby today has a job to do ????


----------



## Cjw

Shot this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting flats bands today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Trying to figure this one out this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

A+ Slingshot Kit Fox Hybrid with modified flat-bands. Shooting 3/8 steel shot at a paper target. Also re-wove the lanyard and added a bunch of love beads - got to have the love beads.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Home from a weekend away, but straight to the basement for some shooting before unpacking


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

[quote name="Crazy Canuck" post="1327972" timestamp="1563762025"]Home from a weekend away, but straight to the basement for some shooting before unpacking 








[/quote

Nice, glad to see another basement blaster, lol.......I have close to almost 50' of hallway I can shoot down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

SLINGINSHOT said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home from a weekend away, but straight to the basement for some shooting before unpacking
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, glad to see another basement blaster, lol.......I have close to *almost 50' of hallway* I can shoot down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

A bit jealous here... I max out at around 36ish feet. But can't complain. Heat in the winter, AC in the summer


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Randomly picking from my ready-table today.










Off to a good start this morning. Shooting well with the Joey


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this am


----------



## Northerner

This afternoon I spent an hour with the* LMS* (*L*ion *M*outh *S*lingshot) and the *Popeye*. Two of my favorites!


----------



## Ukprelude

Northerner said:


> This afternoon I spent an hour with the* LMS* (*L*ion *M*outh *S*lingshot) and the *Popeye*. Two of my favorites!


Got my popeye on order mate!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ukprelude said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> 
> This afternoon I spent an hour with the* LMS* (*L*ion *M*outh *S*lingshot) and the *Popeye*. Two of my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> Got my popeye on order mate!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My second Popeye arrived today, this one from Aliexpress ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Pocket Predator this early a.m...!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Trying a different taper today (or could be yesterday now lol) with these two


----------



## Eldon 77

This guy was waiting on me tonight when I got home. I will never give up my ttf shooters but I am starting to like this ott thing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Shooting e'Lefty Warthog right now with some airsoft pellets. I am an RH shooter that managed to make myself a LH slingshot by accident. This is the second time I've done this, so that's something.
My second shot was good enough to let me know the sling will sling, and some LH practice will do me some good! MM
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

I shot these two this evening.
















Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Mojave Mo said:


> Shooting e'Lefty Warthog right now with some airsoft pellets. I am an RH shooter that managed to make myself a LH slingshot by accident. This is the second time I've done this, so that's something.
> My second shot was good enough to let me know the sling will sling, and some LH practice will do me some good! MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That is something ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Long John said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting e'Lefty Warthog right now with some airsoft pellets. I am an RH shooter that managed to make myself a LH slingshot by accident. This is the second time I've done this, so that's something.
> My second shot was good enough to let me know the sling will sling, and some LH practice will do me some good! MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is something ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Somethin' of a hazard, or I REALLY need more LH practice!! Nope. This sling actually stinks in about 3 ways! I can re-fix, or go shoot something that is really something!! SPS to ease my angst! RH btw....MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Well definitely shooting of to one side ran out of light to get second cut


----------



## Eldon 77

Ott and marbles again tonight. I might be getting hooked.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Decided to mix it up again today


----------



## Northerner

I had to stick around the house for a while yesterday so I made this Popeye style of frame from black 3/4" UV resistant HDPE. I shot it for a bit this morning and it feels great. The light weight would make it a good pocket carry for plinking or hunting. The frame isn't pretty with fancy materials or fine sanding detail but it's very functional and a scratch or nick won't upset me at all.

*HDPE Popeye style*

Length = 110 mm

Width = 82 mm

Weight = 60 grams

Bands - Pink Sumeike .45mm

Cut = 20mm x 12mm x 177mm

Draw length = 32"

Speed = 1/4" steel at 270fps, 5/16" steel at 238fps (@70F temp)


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Northerner said:


> I had to stick around the house for a while yesterday so I made this Popeye style of frame from black 3/4" UV resistant HDPE. I shot it for a bit this morning and it feels great. The light weight would make it a good pocket carry for plinking or hunting. The frame isn't pretty with fancy materials or fine sanding detail but it's very functional and a scratch or nick won't upset me at all.
> 
> *HDPE Popeye style*
> Length = 110 mm
> Width = 82 mm
> Weight = 60 grams
> 
> Bands - Pink Sumeike .45mm
> Cut = 20mm x 12mm x 177mm
> Draw length = 32"
> Speed = 1/4" steel at 270fps, 5/16" steel at 238fps (@70F temp)


Looks just the job, can see that getting plenty of use alongside the Lion Mouth


----------



## urbanshooter

Northerner said:


> I had to stick around the house for a while yesterday so I made this Popeye style of frame from black 3/4" UV resistant HDPE. I shot it for a bit this morning and it feels great. The light weight would make it a good pocket carry for plinking or hunting. The frame isn't pretty with fancy materials or fine sanding detail but it's very functional and a scratch or nick won't upset me at all.
> 
> *HDPE Popeye style*
> Length = 110 mm
> Width = 82 mm
> Weight = 60 grams
> 
> Bands - Pink Sumeike .45mm
> Cut = 20mm x 12mm x 177mm
> Draw length = 32"
> Speed = 1/4" steel at 270fps, 5/16" steel at 238fps (@70F temp)


That looks really good as a utilitarian EDC!


----------



## JPD-Madrid

Same tunnel as last time. Shooting target to practice for Spanish national tournament in next week. Behaviours like a thief, we were worrying about the police. p









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These two tonight.


----------



## Eldon 77

Just got this guy back from the shop today. Raven tree done a truly outstanding overhaul on it. If don't have any of his paracord work you should. Top notch work.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

havent been shooting in about 10 days due to sunshine on the poison ivy rash i have-dont ask please-but its starting to go away and i snuck out early AM with these 2 and some 1/4 in. Dang! it felt good


----------



## Thwap

the vegatapault for big marbles, 1842, drawn 66"

the jelly bean has tb blue for airsoft, drawn 28" to anchor

killin pop cans.


----------



## urbanshooter

Just received this from Queeney's in the UK. I might reband it the other way round if it holds okay ( expect it will be fine as it is symmetrical). Clean work. Backed with what looks to be dyed mupliplex. Lovely little PFS I think I am gonna enjoy!


----------



## Ibojoe

DK today.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Just playing today with Precise gen3 0.5


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this tonight.Came in the Mail yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner

Cjw said:


> Going to shoot this tonight.Came in the Mail yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice frame! I like the slender handle and the way the forks tips are rounded right out to where you put your thumb. I don't like sharp edges.


----------



## JASling

Finally got some tubes 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

AKA Forgotten said:


> Just playing today with Precise gen3 0.5


Cool ! A target face without a face! Nice shootn.


----------



## Ibojoe

Champ time! Lovin these usopp bands.


----------



## Allst

The current EDC - very sweet


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ibojoe said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just playing today with Precise gen3 0.5
> 
> 
> 
> Cool ! A target face without a face! Nice shootn.
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe, at least he couldn't give me the eye lol


----------



## raventree78

Allst said:


> The current EDC - very sweet


That is a sweet frame, is it a custom made piece?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Crazy Canuck said:


> These two tonight.


Yup. Good looking slings!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

*Long post ahead, but TLDR - OPFS today* 

One of the benefits of living at the base of the Rocky Mountains is that we can take off and go for a hike when we can find the time. I may be a bit biased, but truly believe this is one of the most beautiful places on earth, and my wife and I love getting out there as often as possible. Today was around a 12.3km loop, and couldn't have asked for a nicer day.










Ran into a wild post. Was pretty hairy while scrambling in the pocket, but once we got loaded, OPFS and clay ammo made short work of it.



















Even tagged a bear twice from around 12m! 



















And a look back at one of the two valleys we were wandering through today.


----------



## Ukprelude

Crazy Canuck said:


> *Long post ahead, but TLDR - OPFS today*
> 
> One of the benefits of living at the base of the Rocky Mountains is that we can take off and go for a hike when we can find the time. I may be a bit biased, but truly believe this is one of the most beautiful places on earth, and my wife and I love getting out there as often as possible. Today was around a 12.3km loop, and couldn't have asked for a nicer day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran into a wild post. Was pretty hairy while scrambling in the pocket, but once we got loaded, OPFS and clay ammo made short work of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even tagged a bear twice from around 12m!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a look back at one of the two valleys we were wandering through today.


"NAILED IT!!!" looks like a beautiful place 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting this scaled down R-10 this evening. Very cool little shooter.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

raventree78 said:


> Allst said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current EDC - very sweet
> 
> 
> 
> That is a sweet frame, is it a custom made piece?
Click to expand...

Its a standard frame from Proshot Catapults


----------



## StringSlap

Jahrey G2 and Hare Splitter getting a workout tonight.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Only had a few minutes and got my first 10 shots off with the GZK TTF Hammer received today. 9 out of 10 hits on a 40mm spinner from 10m!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Only had a few minutes and got my first 10 shots off with the GZK TTF Hammer received today. 9 out of 10 hits on a 40mm spinner from 10m!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That must be the nicest I have seen of this type of frame... That handle looks beautiful!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

urbanshooter said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only had a few minutes and got my first 10 shots off with the GZK TTF Hammer received today. 9 out of 10 hits on a 40mm spinner from 10m!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That must be the nicest I have seen of this type of frame... That handle looks beautiful!
Click to expand...

The G10 handle is also a little bit thicker than the synthetic handle. Both are great but I am appreciating the heft of the G10.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

Crazy Canuck said:


> *Long post ahead, but TLDR - OPFS today*
> 
> One of the benefits of living at the base of the Rocky Mountains is that we can take off and go for a hike when we can find the time. I may be a bit biased, but truly believe this is one of the most beautiful places on earth, and my wife and I love getting out there as often as possible. Today was around a 12.3km loop, and couldn't have asked for a nicer day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran into a wild post. Was pretty hairy while scrambling in the pocket, but once we got loaded, OPFS and clay ammo made short work of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even tagged a bear twice from around 12m!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a look back at one of the two valleys we were wandering through today.


You live in a 0lace I dream of some visiting. If you ever make to Tn I will show you around my neck of Appalachia...old and smaller shrunken mtns, valley, and plateau.

Bias or none, you are correct...maybe the most beautiful place on earth. Appalachia is beautiful, too. I never been up to Buckskin Dave's Allegheny portion...but I will one day.

I also hate to tell ya...you hit that near in the shoulder...they can still run 2 miles at 15mph on 3 legs. hahaha


----------



## MakoPat

I will be shooting my 2nd LBS today with 3/8" or 5/16" steels and 1/2" straight cut 1mm flats.

J5 sold me a rough cut frame (as a kindness) so I could finish it to fit my hand. Bamboo and birch look good and feel even better to me.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Today was a Popeye day


----------



## Long John

Simple shootin'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting this guy tonight with some 1/2 trumark marbles.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

Eldon 77 said:


> Shooting this guy tonight with some 1/2 trumark marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like a nice small shooter. What's the wood?


----------



## Eldon 77

Northerner said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this guy tonight with some 1/2 trumark marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a nice small shooter. What's the wood?
Click to expand...

I have no idea what it is made of. It was a gift from Raventree. It's a pretty cool little shooter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Projectile Pilot

My last Amazon impulse buy. With an actual sight to aim with my consistency has gone up remarkably because I can anchor a bit lower which feels more natural. Three cans cut in a little under 20 minutes from 7 yards with ease tonight


----------



## skropi

I know, I am becoming boring, but yet again.........the slick black beauty! 
Should I say it....? Yeah, LBS baby!


----------



## skarrd

this one yesterday,was experimenting with band length and anchor points,cheek/under eye anchor,5 1/2 inch active,3/8s steel and 5/8s marbles cans did not stand a chance


----------



## Eldon 77

I picked this one this morning with more trumark marbles









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Eldon 77 said:


> I picked this one this morning with more trumark marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a very nice nattie. Looks like it's made of mother of pearl. Nice!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skropi said:


> I know, I am becoming boring, but yet again.........the slick black beauty!
> Should I say it....? Yeah, LBS baby!


I'm shooting your LBS little brother this morning!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

You seem to rig up some finely finished band sets friend. I really like the way Bushpotchef, you n Urbanshooter (to name a few) tie your sets with the outer paracord sleeve on pseudos too. I suppose looks can be deceiving, but I doubt it in this case 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Fired some shots with the Mannequin slingshot this morning.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skropi said:


> I know, I am becoming boring, but yet again.........the slick black beauty!
> Should I say it....? Yeah, LBS baby!


Nice, can't wait to my own LBS, they look amazingly comfy to shoot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Metal cores today










Sacrilege I know, but I prefer flats on my SPS


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Crazy Canuck said:


> Metal cores today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacrilege I know, but I prefer flats on my SPS


I have yet to try flats on my SPS. I watched a video of a UK shooters just shredding everything in view with his Flatted SPS!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JASling

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hello Cjw was wondering what type of tubes and set up you use if you don't mind telling me? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

JASling said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Cjw was wondering what type of tubes and set up you use if you don't mind telling me? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 20/40 looped tubes. Sometimes 16/36 looped tubes. Shoot 3/8 steel .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Cjw said:


> JASling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Cjw was wondering what type of tubes and set up you use if you don't mind telling me? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20/40 looped tubes. Sometimes 16/36 looped tubes. Shoot 3/8 steel .
> Buy my tubes from GZK.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Champ today with some BSB’s, Rayshot super light pouch and 7/16” steel.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Chrony day with a couple of my Wasp Stingers. Broke a band but no big deal as I was plinking with 2.5g fishing shot at the time ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. Custom Black Micarta SPS from Jim Harris and Custom G10 mule from Dan Hood. 20/40 looped tubes as always.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lovetosling123

Shooting this one today! My usual REBEL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetosling123

lovetosling123 said:


> Shooting this one today! My usual REBEL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I have my frameless kit and about 12 rounds in the shirt pocket--9mm Clay. I'm gonna take a slow walk around the block as it is 115degrees or so today. Just Shoot It!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Going to shoot this tonight.Came in the Mail yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hope you like it and enjoy shooting with it.


----------



## SJAaz

Today I shot Daisy Mae. Not well I might add. I can keep them all in a 6" circle at 25 feet, but to save my soul, I can't tighten the group. Makes me nuts. Have to use paper because there is no way these old tired eyes going to see that BB scoot.


----------



## JASling

Had to get me a second one and already mummified her up. I can say it will shoot like the modified one 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ringshooters today. Deer antler and black walnut natural with 117b office bands and 3/8" steel.


----------



## raventree78

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Ringshooters today. Deer antler and black walnut natural with 117b office bands and 3/8" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20190729_122748.jpg


Those look sweet  gotta make or acquire one some day.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

raventree78 said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringshooters today. Deer antler and black walnut natural with 117b office bands and 3/8" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20190729_122748.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Those look sweet  gotta make or acquire one some day.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I followed Henry's excellent tutorial when I make mine.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevekt

Made a new outfit for the Mannequin slingshot. This time I used band tying tape instead of rubber. It's almost time for a new golf ball.


----------



## skarrd

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringshooters today. Deer antler and black walnut natural with 117b office bands and 3/8" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20190729_122748.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Those look sweet  gotta make or acquire one some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I followed Henry's excellent tutorial when I make mine.
Click to expand...

those are nice! would that tutorial be on here somewhere?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

skarrd said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringshooters today. Deer antler and black walnut natural with 117b office bands and 3/8" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20190729_122748.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Those look sweet  gotta make or acquire one some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I followed Henry's excellent tutorial when I make mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are nice! would that tutorial be on here somewhere?
Click to expand...

Yes it is in the tutorial section. I will try to find it and post a link tomorrow.


----------



## 3danman

Hope everyone is having a good summer. Been away for a while but still kicking. Trying to get out shooting more before school starts up again, but I'm having fun and staying busy-- work, gym, forest... Take care everyone!


----------



## raventree78

Took these 3 out today, shredded a can with each, good times


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringshooters today. Deer antler and black walnut natural with 117b office bands and 3/8" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20190729_122748.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Those look sweet  gotta make or acquire one some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I followed Henry's excellent tutorial when I make mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are nice! would that tutorial be on here somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is in the tutorial section. I will try to find it and post a link tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Found it! Be sure to read the whole build thread. There are some safety concerns about the eye bolt size and how deep to set them in.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/14170-natural-ring-shooter/?hl=ringshooter


----------



## SJAaz

Took the old tortured torque out this morning while it was cool. (a mere 86 F). COULD NOT miss! Shot everything in sight. Man, I have had some bad days lately, but I was in a zone this AM. Geeze I hope Nat is reading this. . . Cast your roses to the living not the dead.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These two today


----------



## MakoPat

Shooting these today. I made some bb band sets and it turns out that I love them...I can even hit with them at 20'.

That bottom pic is a Tootsie Pop.


----------



## KawKan

"I made some bb band sets and it turns out that I love them...I can even hit with them at 20'."

Way to go Pat! I love the chained #32s! They don't last long if stretch to the max (can't resist) but hey, they at 67 cents a sack!


----------



## Cjw

Looped tube shooters today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JASling

Cjw said:


> Looped tube shooters today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do you prefer GZK tubes over Dankung or SS tubes?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

JASling said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looped tube shooters today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer GZK tubes over Dankung or SS tubes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 The Dankung tubes will break at a point. The GZK will start to loose speed at a point. Never had the GZK tubes break can tell when they start to loose speed after 1600 to 1800 shots it's time to replace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JASling

Cjw said:


> JASling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looped tube shooters today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer GZK tubes over Dankung or SS tubes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dankung tubes will break at a point. The GZK will start to loose speed at a point. Never had the GZK tubes break can tell when they start to loose speed after 1600 to 1800 shots it's time to replace.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks and that is a lot of shots for a set!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Yew Champ from mr Brooks. Usopp reds and 44 lead


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Funny I have an idea of what I want to shoot, then I leave the house with something else. This sling was a big surprise from Ukprelude. It holds like a little Slipper Lobster and shoots like a champ. It is a Dankung of some type. I've tried a couple of these an prefer the ones with the tube bumps on the frame. MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringshooters today. Deer antler and black walnut natural with 117b office bands and 3/8" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20190729_122748.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Those look sweet  gotta make or acquire one some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I followed Henry's excellent tutorial when I make mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are nice! would that tutorial be on here somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is in the tutorial section. I will try to find it and post a link tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found it! Be sure to read the whole build thread. There are some safety concerns about the eye bolt size and how deep to set them in.
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/14170-natural-ring-shooter/?hl=ringshooter
Click to expand...

Thanks GG I appreciate the info


----------



## skarrd

shot this one today,marbles and 3/8s clay


----------



## Ibojoe

Skard that’s a nice nattie.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Tiny Turtle kind of day B)


----------



## stevekt

Rambone and LBS today with clay ammo. Bands were a bit heavy for clay on the Rambone.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Playing some mahogany today


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I am not shooting today. I am hauling 4-13 year old girls to all of the 'cool spots' today. The world is my target and I ain't packing a sling......?!?!

P.S. This isn't my sling. I have a fantasy relationship with it and keep it filed under 'wow'. I think this sling is owned by You'll Shoot Yer Eye Out. Regardless, thanks to the real owner for sharing!! MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love that color combo! :wub: :thumbsup:


----------



## Covert5

Mojave Mo said:


> I am not shooting today. I am hauling 4-13 year old girls to all of the 'cool spots' today. The world is my target and I ain't packing a sling......?!?!
> P.S. This isn't my sling. I have a fantasy relationship with it and keep it filed under 'wow'. I think this sling is owned by You'll Shoot Yer Eye Out. Regardless, thanks to the real owner for sharing!! MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wowzerz!!!


----------



## skarrd

Mojave Mo said:


> I am not shooting today. I am hauling 4-13 year old girls to all of the 'cool spots' today. The world is my target and I ain't packing a sling......?!?!
> 
> P.S. This isn't my sling. I have a fantasy relationship with it and keep it filed under 'wow'. I think this sling is owned by You'll Shoot Yer Eye Out. Regardless, thanks to the real owner for sharing!! MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wow is Right!!! Wicked setup!


----------



## skarrd

got my old Torque back for a little bit today,my Grandaughter wanted a handle wrap like the one Raventree did for Eldon,only purple and black,so she got a handle wrap and I got to shoot some BBs and 1/4 inch,for a bit,Awwww


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> got my old Torque back for a little bit today,my Grandaughter wanted a handle wrap like the one Raventree did for Eldon,only purple and black,so she got a handle wrap and I got to shoot some BBs and 1/4 inch,for a bit,Awwww


Nice work


----------



## raventree78

Took these lovely frames out for a few rounds, had a lot of fun


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Trying short draw, full 5x extension, going to have to chrony this one


----------



## bigdh2000

Mojave Mo said:


> I am not shooting today. I am hauling 4-13 year old girls to all of the 'cool spots' today. The world is my target and I ain't packing a sling......?!?!
> 
> P.S. This isn't my sling. I have a fantasy relationship with it and keep it filed under 'wow'. I think this sling is owned by You'll Shoot Yer Eye Out. Regardless, thanks to the real owner for sharing!! MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Matt (You'll Shoot...) built it as well as shoots it at all tournaments. It was his shooter at the World Cup as well.


----------



## Ibojoe

AKA Forgotten said:


> Trying short draw, full 5x extension, going to have to chrony this one


Nice shootn buddy. You've obviously got that stinger under control


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ibojoe said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying short draw, full 5x extension, going to have to chrony this one
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shootn buddy. You've obviously got that stinger under control
Click to expand...

Thank you ???? Did take a little adjusting to when I first got it, but now love it. Got 5.1/2 of them now


----------



## urbanshooter

Enjoying this one...


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Y Shooter and frameless today


----------



## AlDermietzel

Dankung is still in the post but I couldn't wait to try loops, so PP scorpion with 2040s today. Having 2 little tubes on a ttf makes aiming very quick and easy, I like it 
















Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

GZK Hammer with .62 bands.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

I might not be able to shoot for a bit a couple of hurricanes coming through. I really like that sps cjw real beauty


----------



## Court215

Silver & Gold!!


----------



## MakoPat

Court215 said:


> Silver & Gold!!


Hahahaha! This one got me in the feeling...in a good way.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. Aluminum SPS , Stealth Shot, Rotating Head from Roger Henrie with band clamps from Bill Hays.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Kickin' back with the Mule today. 









Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## Eldon 77

I own three different fugs and have a fourth coming. I have never shot them ott the way Matt does himself. I must say WOW I'm pretty impressed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Shot the same old champ today


----------



## Eldon 77

My fugularirs this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Projectile Pilot

Started the shot count part of this natural test this morning but the bean can wasn't having it. Kept hitting the dents in just such a way it would launch the ball back out into the room but I did alright on the spinner. Especially considering I was shooting within a half hour of getting out of bed!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

CanH8r said:


> Custom Beanflip Ocularis...


I don't usually go for ovularía slings, but that one is beautiful....love the colors and materials

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Giving clays their freedom today, can chase through the woods with the Antelope.


----------



## Cjw

It's looped tube day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

I have been shooting for about 5 years now and never built my own frame. Well I had this piece of box elder laying around. This guy shoots great I just haven't decided what kind of finish I want.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

Both get the same amount of attention 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Eldon 77 said:


> I have been shooting for about 5 years now and never built my own frame. Well I had this piece of box elder laying around. This guy shoots great I just haven't decided what kind of finish I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah! You know I like that one. Nice job.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

SPS tonight. 









Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## StringSlap

Eldon 77 said:


> My fugularirs this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome frame, but my OCD is kicking in... Could you please flip that one skull the right way up?!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

6mm (1/4") day with the skinny bands and Wasp Stinger


----------



## raventree78

Eldon 77 said:


> I have been shooting for about 5 years now and never built my own frame. Well I had this piece of box elder laying around. This guy shoots great I just haven't decided what kind of finish I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a sweet slingshot


----------



## 31610

Messing with this little fella boy u need your glasses on with the worm hole attachment got two slaps to the face mean little frame ????


----------



## spewing

Port boy said:


> Messing with this little fella boy u need your glasses on with the worm hole attachment got two slaps to the face mean little frame ????


That's really nice. Looks like a toy but I bet it could deliver a real stinging blow. 
Have you got any more pictures from other angles, particularly the tube attachment?


----------



## SlingFaceKilla

So the champ is what ive been shooting today. Bbbbuuuutttt the dankung is my EDC so its a shooter everyday.


----------



## 31610

There ya go


----------



## Ibojoe

Comparing ussap and BSB’s on some Champs.


----------



## MIsling

I shot bbs this evening.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Alright got a coat of stain on it last night now she's ready to shoot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Eldon 77 said:


> Alright got a coat of stain on it last night now she's ready to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking better all the time


----------



## Covert5

Eldon 77 said:


> Alright got a coat of stain on it last night now she's ready to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome work!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Popeye went gypsy tabs today


----------



## Ibojoe

MIsling said:


> I shot bbs this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


That's a very nice Challis right there! I mean very nice.


----------



## spewing

Port boy said:


> There ya go


Thanks. What size hole do you drill to jam what size tube?


----------



## 31610

The hole is just big enough for 1632 tube to slide in and the locking hole I think is next bit down the one I have is from metrogade goods u can not buy anymore but if u look at OOAK Forge have one called horny monster kinda the same but not cheap


----------



## Northerner

Was shooting the *Lion Mouth* with *.45mm Sumeike* this afternoon. Great combination for plinking!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

I don't know why lately I can't get enough of marbles over the top.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Ibojoe said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shot bbs this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very nice Challis right there! I mean very nice.
Click to expand...

Thanks! It's my favorite for bbs.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Spent time on the dark side today. Cracking frame though from West Yorkshire Catapults. This is the Peck.


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot these tonight.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

AKA Forgotten said:


> Popeye went gypsy tabs today


 Cool, I've got one of these Popeye frames on the way in from China........VERY slow boat, getting anxious, lol.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye went gypsy tabs today
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I've got one of these Popeye frames on the way in from China........VERY slow boat, getting anxious, lol.
Click to expand...

Well worth the wait. But know what you mean, I hate waiting for slingmail lol Both of mine did need the clamps cleaning up, looked like they were coated with oily graphite, but easily done.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

AKA Forgotten said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye went gypsy tabs today
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I've got one of these Popeye frames on the way in from China........VERY slow boat, getting anxious, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well worth the wait. But know what you mean, I hate waiting for slingmail lol Both of mine did need the clamps cleaning up, looked like they were coated with oily graphite, but easily done.
Click to expand...

Yessir.......got another off of Amazon that's supposed to be Stainless, called a "Tongtu ", nice pinch grip frame with wood handles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

Eldon 77 said:


> I don't know why lately I can't get enough of marbles over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the best way to lose one's marbles. I have become a dedicated OTT shooter. I cannot explain it either.

I have to try marbles more often. I have a bunch people have sent me...but I play a game for my own amusement where I try to shoot the same 3 or 5 steels all week without losing them.

It also helps me get more steps in.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Mule and Pickle Bone tonight









Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## 31610

The pickle bone rocks eh on my favourites almost shoots itself ????????


----------



## Eldon 77

I couldn't stand it anymore and went ttf tonight. I brought my Roger Henerie rotating head starship. Precise .50 with 5/16 steel. Talk about fast









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Projectile Pilot

Ibojoe said:


> Comparing ussap and BSB's on some Champs.


Definitely interested in reviewing your data if it hasn't been posted yet, particularly the purple bands


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Blast of rapid fire 15 x 6mm (1/4") steels and 15 x clays through the chrony today. Plus a few Clay's after as I was having so much fun.

Not an ad as I don't get anything from it, but Wasp have green Stingers back in stock and a nice looking new OPFS. My order is in ????


----------



## AlDermietzel

AKA Forgotten said:


> Blast of rapid fire 15 x 6mm (1/4") steels and 15 x clays through the chrony today. Plus a few Clay's after as I was having so much fun.
> 
> Not an ad as I don't get anything from it, but Wasp have green Stingers back in stock and a nice looking new OPFS. My order is in


Ooh don't have to tell me twice ! They've got 2 new pfs designs all the camo dipped models back in stock and a new ott frame too the "devil"! Very tempted but I'm already waiting for sling mail from Dankung but it's taking it's sweet time and I need a new frame to play with!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

AlDermietzel said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blast of rapid fire 15 x 6mm (1/4") steels and 15 x clays through the chrony today. Plus a few Clay's after as I was having so much fun.
> 
> Not an ad as I don't get anything from it, but Wasp have green Stingers back in stock and a nice looking new OPFS. My order is in
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh don't have to tell me twice ! They've got 2 new pfs designs all the camo dipped models back in stock and a new ott frame too the "devil"! Very tempted but I'm already waiting for sling mail from Dankung but it's taking it's sweet time and I need a new frame to play with!
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Waiting for slingmail is worse than a dripping tap ???? The Devil is tempting but I'm hooked on Stinger shapes and OPFS' ???? ????


----------



## Eldon 77

Taking this little guy for a test drive tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Sweet little number eldon


----------



## Eldon 77

J3ff said:


> Sweet little number eldon


Its the first peg head style frame I have ever shot. It took a little getting used to but I'm starting to like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

AKA Forgotten said:


> Blast of rapid fire 15 x 6mm (1/4") steels and 15 x clays through the chrony today. Plus a few Clay's after as I was having so much fun.
> Not an ad as I don't get anything from it, but Wasp have green Stingers back in stock and a nice looking new OPFS. My order is in


Nice shootn and some really nice band ties. Very clean.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ibojoe said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blast of rapid fire 15 x 6mm (1/4") steels and 15 x clays through the chrony today. Plus a few Clay's after as I was having so much fun.
> Not an ad as I don't get anything from it, but Wasp have green Stingers back in stock and a nice looking new OPFS. My order is in
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shootn and some really nice band ties. Very clean.
Click to expand...

Thank you, it's fast attachment tape ????


----------



## StringSlap

Rockslinger original I recently got in trade from treefork. Shooting 2040 tubes.


----------



## Eldon 77

Today's choice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot these tonight.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Getting to know each other tonight 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!









Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## skarrd

Wow! CC thats a Beauty!!!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Thanks skarrd. It's definitely a neat frame. Wants to be shot instinctively, so it's taking some time to get used to one another. Like any good relationship, it's going to take some work


----------



## Ibojoe

Crazy Canuck said:


> Getting to know each other tonight
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


Oh my! She's drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Oak Chalice by PB. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Oak Chalice by PB. Have a great weekend everyone.


buddy glad u like that one it's a sweetheart fella


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Slingmail today. So as soon as they're banded, I'll be shooting these for the weekend ????


----------



## Eldon 77

This is this mornings pick









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

Ibojoe said:


> Oak Chalice by PB. Have a great weekend everyone.


That's nice, Joe! PB makes a nice frame, no doubt!


----------



## 31610

devils son in law said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oak Chalice by PB. Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice, Joe! PB makes a nice frame, no doubt!
Click to expand...

u to man I was ripping cans up with that gem u sent me ????love this frame me and the Devils son in-law killing monsters


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting my birch ply Mule today, FINALLY have a working phone/camera again so you'll be hearing from Chef around gain plenty. Happy shooting everyone!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

BushpotChef said:


> Shooting my birch ply Mule today, FINALLY have a working phone/camera again so you'll be hearing from Chef around gain plenty. Happy shooting everyone!


Welcome back ????


----------



## Northerner

Shooting the poly Popeye again. This is more of a lightweight workhorse than a pretty boy.

*HDPE Popeye*

*Precise .50mm Orange*

5/8" x 7/16" x 7 1/2"

32" draw

8 lb draw weight

5/16" steel = 235 fps

1/4" steel = 260 fps


----------



## Crazy Canuck

BushpotChef said:


> Shooting my birch ply Mule today, FINALLY have a working phone/camera again so you'll be hearing from Chef around gain plenty. Happy shooting everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0040.JPG


Have missed you BPC, good to have you back


----------



## 31610

Well was shooting this came into home to switch it up what’s. Next ?


----------



## J3ff

As usual my ss champ


----------



## 31610

J3ff said:


> As usual my ss champ


haha brother u need some more frames variety is the spice to life M8


----------



## J3ff

I know but I dont want to get a frame and then not like it I have some I dont like already. Also is it better to be a jack of all trades or a master of one


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Simple Shot Saturday with my HareSplitterLite! Shoots like butta!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

J3ff said:


> I know but I dont want to get a frame and then not like it I have some I dont like already. Also is it better to be a jack of all trades or a master of one


i get it but a couple tree forks might surprise ya and there pretty cheap .I know about wasted cash on something u waited a couple weeks to find u hate it


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

AKA Forgotten said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye went gypsy tabs today
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I've got one of these Popeye frames on the way in from China........VERY slow boat, getting anxious, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well worth the wait. But know what you mean, I hate waiting for slingmail lol Both of mine did need the clamps cleaning up, looked like they were coated with oily graphite, but easily done.
Click to expand...

Got the Popeye frame in @AKA Forgotten and you're right about having to clean the clamps up......heavy little sucker too, but holds great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Well had I IBOJOE out this thing rocks I love it one of my top 5 always worried about a fork hit but he never built it for me to sit in a box Thanks Joe ????


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Starting the day off with these two. Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.










Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye went gypsy tabs today
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I've got one of these Popeye frames on the way in from China........VERY slow boat, getting anxious, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well worth the wait. But know what you mean, I hate waiting for slingmail lol Both of mine did need the clamps cleaning up, looked like they were coated with oily graphite, but easily done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got the Popeye frame in @AKA Forgotten and you're right about having to clean the clamps up......heavy little sucker too, but holds great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh yep, definitely a solid little beastie ????


----------



## raventree78

Port boy said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual my ss champ
> 
> 
> 
> haha brother u need some more frames variety is the spice to life M8
Click to expand...

Fear the man who has one slingshot


----------



## 31610

raventree78 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual my ss champ
> 
> 
> 
> haha brother u need some more frames variety is the spice to life M8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fear the man who has one slingshot
Click to expand...

true enough look at J5 with his lbs can't argue stone cold facts but on the other hand I like making stuff so I could not just make one frame but I have a good idea of what frames work with me like the mule is working well just like the movie wild erup when he shoots the rifle lol


----------



## BushpotChef

@Crazy Canuck & @A K A Forgotten

Thanks fellas good to be back!


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> Starting the day off with these two. Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


Duuude, I have to get one of those forks on the right made by ya. I shoot the snot out of my y shooter but that thing is just CLASS. Very sweet!!


----------



## MIsling

I shot one of my older frames this evening.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting my resin Feihu with 9.5mm steels tonight. Precise .70 yellow 3/4"-1/4"x6.5"

Blam.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

BushpotChef said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting the day off with these two. Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.
> 
> 
> 
> Duuude, I have to get one of those forks on the right made by ya. I shoot the snot out of my y shooter but that thing is just CLASS. Very sweet!!
Click to expand...

Thank you. That one is waaaaaay beyond me, my friend. That one's all Sharker


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight. One of my favorite slingshots ever. Stealth Shot by Dan Hood. It was accurate for me from first Shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Well rounded out the day with couple more frames was good day !


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> Shooting my birch ply Mule today, FINALLY have a working phone/camera again so you'll be hearing from Chef around gain plenty. Happy shooting everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0040.JPG


welcome back BC,wondered were you went,nice frame


----------



## skarrd

cutting cans with the champ,this afternoon,and then the mailman brought this one,needed a little smoothing around the grooves but shoots awesome,this is gonna be a fun one


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out first thing with these two. Mostly shooting the Wasp Wide-Boy PFS, initially with clays and then 8mm (5/16") steels once I found my confidence ????


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Well had I IBOJOE out this thing rocks I love it one of my top 5 always worried about a fork hit but he never built it for me to sit in a box Thanks Joe


Feel the curve my friend. Fire away!!


----------



## devils son in law

Port boy said:


> Well had I IBOJOE out this thing rocks I love it one of my top 5 always worried about a fork hit but he never built it for me to sit in a box Thanks Joe


I can spot that unique finish a mile away!! That's a stunner, PB !


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Today is gonna be the SPS Bandalero. I am so pleased with this sling it just makes me laugh to shoot it. The feel and view from the back is like an SPS, a Ranger, and an LBS got together and made the 'Bandy'. MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Cashews? That's just nuts... Dig the rig-

Hey Chef!


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my birch ply Mule today, FINALLY have a working phone/camera again so you'll be hearing from Chef around gain plenty. Happy shooting everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0040.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back BC,wondered were you went,nice frame
Click to expand...

Thanks Man! Took a little hiatus but never stopped shooting, glad to be back!


----------



## BushpotChef

Hulla Baloo said:


> Cashews? That's just nuts... Dig the rig-
> 
> Hey Chef!


What's up Hulla?! Too long pal!


----------



## Eldon 77

My Sunday morning choice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I drool over that ranger every time you post it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Eldon 77 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> I drool over that ranger every time you post it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 yea it's one nicest finished slingshots I own. Feels perfect in the hand. Was made in 2011.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

While I'm waiting on my new one to dry I'm going to shoot this one tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

finaly got a chance to shoot this one today,man is it nice,a little *crampy* on the fingers at first,but easily gotten used to,hits dead on with 1/4 in and 3/8s,not gonna try a marble just yet.the bands -whatever they are- have a nice stretch and snap to them.all in all nice for the price.


----------



## AlDermietzel

Got my pocket thunder in the post this morning, first dankung I've ever owned or used, liking it 









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Will be shooting these again tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

This one was finally dry by the time got home from. This thing is a marble throwing machine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Two Nattys for a little fun at the girlfriends parents place. Snapped some pipe filters at lunch shooting instinctive using homemade 10-12mm clay balls. My black walnut natty is running 5"x1"x1/2" TBG + 3.5" 2040 loops Then I went off to the woodlot by their place with their dog Stanley (Beagle) to look for squirrels. None were had but we took a few shots at the local blackbird population with hex nuts from my Wishbone natty wth 1745 long tubes. Took two but honestly wasn't concerned with recovery & photos as it was about 40C here today and the Mosquitos were psychotic out there lol. Here's my tools for the day, happy times!


----------



## MIsling

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

MIsling said:


> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


If you don't mind me asking is that a design of yours or is it a forum template? I really like the look of that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Eldon 77 said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking is that a design of yours or is it a forum template? I really like the look of that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It is a design by MJ, called the Mojo. Have fun!

https://slingshotforum.com/files/file/131-mojo-template/


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> Metal cores today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacrilege I know, but I prefer flats on my SPS


What's that smoking little piece to the left of your SPS there my friend? :O


----------



## skropi

skarrd said:


> finaly got a chance to shoot this one today,man is it nice,a little *crampy* on the fingers at first,but easily gotten used to,hits dead on with 1/4 in and 3/8s,not gonna try a marble just yet.the bands -whatever they are- have a nice stretch and snap to them.all in all nice for the price.


I loved this little frame with all my heart! I used it to learn the small fork width, while I was waiting for my lbs to arrive. 
I wasnt holding it pinch grip, I used a thumb brace hold. Do try holding it that way, you may find it more comfortable!


----------



## skropi

Shooting my two natties today. The M60 (the big one), I shoot instinctively, while the Old Stubby (the small one), is shot hard aiming style.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

BushpotChef said:


> What's that smoking little piece to the left of your SPS there my friend?


That one's a Colt PFS from a Mr Muz template at the other place. Aluminum core and phenolic pins/scales


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ok this is Skropi's fault lol Got out to exercise my natty today with 8mm (5/16") steels


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that smoking little piece to the left of your SPS there my friend?
> 
> 
> 
> That one's a Colt PFS from a Mr Muz template at the other place. Aluminum core and phenolic pins/scales
> 
> Oh my goodness, I've been looking for a new PFS for a while now that's things just SLICK for some reason!!
Click to expand...


----------



## skropi

AKA Forgotten said:


> Ok this is Skropi's fault lol Got out to exercise my natty today with 8mm (5/16") steels


VERY nice natty!!! What wood is that? The grain and the knots are wonderful!

PS. Make it your.......main frame ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten

skropi said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this is Skropi's fault lol Got out to exercise my natty today with 8mm (5/16") steels
> 
> 
> 
> VERY nice natty!!! What wood is that? The grain and the knots are wonderful!
> 
> PS. Make it your.......main frame ????
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, we decided here it's elm. The colours are lush and was easy to work with. Started as a rough cut a guy gave me for making him some band sets lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Learning the Little Big Shot. Very cool little frame.


----------



## AlDermietzel

Trying to get my head around this one still 









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

AKA Forgotten said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this is Skropi's fault lol Got out to exercise my natty today with 8mm (5/16") steels
> 
> 
> 
> VERY nice natty!!! What wood is that? The grain and the knots are wonderful!
> 
> PS. Make it your.......main frame ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate, we decided here it's elm. The colours are lush and was easy to work with. Started as a rough cut a guy gave me for making him some band sets lol
Click to expand...

Sorry I was having a senile moment back there lol It's actually Yew of course.


----------



## Eldon 77

These two were in the mail when I got home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These guys tonight









Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out in the wet with the X6 today ????


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

AKA Forgotten said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye went gypsy tabs today
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I've got one of these Popeye frames on the way in from China........VERY slow boat, getting anxious, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well worth the wait. But know what you mean, I hate waiting for slingmail lol Both of mine did need the clamps cleaning up, looked like they were coated with oily graphite, but easily done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got the Popeye frame in @AKA Forgotten and you're right about having to clean the clamps up......heavy little sucker too, but holds great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yep, definitely a solid little beastie
Click to expand...

@AKA Forgotten...........I actually had a little trouble with the Popeye sling from Ali Express, with one of the clamp jaws being boogered up and the screw would not thread in

tight enough to close the clamp down onto the band.

So, I opened a dispute asking if they could send another set of jaws and screws as I didn't want to go through the hassle of returning it to China, and they opted to just give me a refund instead.

That works I guess, so now, I will try to get a tap and see if I can rethread it myself, to get the screw to go on in................


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Crazy Canuck said:


> These guys tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


@Crazy Canuck..........super nice LBS, and I really, really like that Aluminum cored and Phenolic Pickle Bone PFS


----------



## AKA Forgotten

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye went gypsy tabs today
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I've got one of these Popeye frames on the way in from China........VERY slow boat, getting anxious, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well worth the wait. But know what you mean, I hate waiting for slingmail lol Both of mine did need the clamps cleaning up, looked like they were coated with oily graphite, but easily done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got the Popeye frame in @AKA Forgotten and you're right about having to clean the clamps up......heavy little sucker too, but holds great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yep, definitely a solid little beastie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @AKA Forgotten...........I actually had a little trouble with the Popeye sling from Ali Express, with one of the clamp jaws being boogered up and the screw would not thread in
> tight enough to close the clamp down onto the band.
> So, I opened a dispute asking if they could send another set of jaws and screws as I didn't want to go through the hassle of returning it to China, and they opted to just give me a refund instead.
> That works I guess, so now, I will try to get a tap and see if I can rethread it myself, to get the screw to go on in................
Click to expand...

My aliexpress one did take more cleaning, especially the threads. The Wu Jim still needed cleaning, but threads nice and smooth from the start.

Sorry to hear your intro to the Popeye wasn't as smooth as mine. Hope you're shooting it soon and having as much fun as the rest of us with it.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Thank you Darrell 

They pair up well together as the bands are the same distance apart. They shoot almost the same, but still feel very different with the weights.


----------



## Ibojoe

Crazy Canuck said:


> These guys tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


Now that's a beautiful LBS!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Bandolero arrived today, so that's what's getting shot tonight. Love the size of it.

















Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## BushpotChef

AKA Forgotten said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye went gypsy tabs today
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I've got one of these Popeye frames on the way in from China........VERY slow boat, getting anxious, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well worth the wait. But know what you mean, I hate waiting for slingmail lol Both of mine did need the clamps cleaning up, looked like they were coated with oily graphite, but easily done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got the Popeye frame in @AKA Forgotten and you're right about having to clean the clamps up......heavy little sucker too, but holds great.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yep, definitely a solid little beastie
Click to expand...

Hey ALA would you happen to have a pic of the pop eye frame you speak of lol?


----------



## Court215

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Slingshot-Stainless-Steel-Hunting-Catapult-with-Rubber-Band-Free-Tie-2019/153456813377?hash=item23babd2541:g:BSQAAOSwKWJcuToP

Here's a link to the popeye frame, hope that helps


----------



## Hardensteel936

Got the motor in my scooby all unhooked with my little brother then enjoyed some shooting with this fella before work I'm not a fan of the tube bb bands on this but switched to some flat bands and had a much better time!
View attachment 268858


----------



## Island made

Good morning, got a chance to take a few shots on some cans before work. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## JASling

Island made said:


> Good morning, got a chance to take a few shots on some cans before work. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3345936D-D7CB-4E08-9C0D-070569ACB1A1.jpeg


What frame is that it's really eye-catching and I like it 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

JASling said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, got a chance to take a few shots on some cans before work.  Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3345936D-D7CB-4E08-9C0D-070569ACB1A1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> What frame is that it's really eye-catching and I like it
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks!!! I appreciate, It's one I made myself. Brass and aluminum. I will put a little post about it soon in the home made section, as a few people seem to like it.


----------



## BushpotChef

Court215 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Slingshot-Stainless-Steel-Hunting-Catapult-with-Rubber-Band-Free-Tie-2019/153456813377?hash=item23babd2541:g:BSQAAOSwKWJcuToP
> 
> Here's a link to the popeye frame, hope that helps


Thanks that does help, any reason it's named the Popeye?


----------



## urbanshooter

Island made said:


> JASling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, got a chance to take a few shots on some cans before work. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3345936D-D7CB-4E08-9C0D-070569ACB1A1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> What frame is that it's really eye-catching and I like it
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!! I appreciate, It's one I made myself. Brass and aluminum. I will put a little post about it soon in the home made section, as a few people seem to like it.
Click to expand...

Please do! We always enjoy a good dose of slingporn


----------



## Northerner

BushpotChef said:


> Court215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Slingshot-Stainless-Steel-Hunting-Catapult-with-Rubber-Band-Free-Tie-2019/153456813377?hash=item23babd2541:g:BSQAAOSwKWJcuToP
> 
> Here's a link to the popeye frame, hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that does help, any reason it's named the Popeye?
Click to expand...

Popeye Review

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/117812-another-popeye-review/

Maybe you are too young to remember the old Popeye and Olive Oyl cartoon. Popeye's arms were smaller at the top and quite large at the forearm. The Popeye slingshot has larger fork ends that are smaller at lower part of the fork. The frame is sometimes called the "Sailor" as well.


----------



## Ibojoe

Still at the LBS. mixing it up with this spaulted pecan nattie that’s only slightly larger.


----------



## Blue Raja

Island made said:


> Good morning, got a chance to take a few shots on some cans before work. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3345936D-D7CB-4E08-9C0D-070569ACB1A1.jpeg


Great frame - please post some more about it!


----------



## Island made

Blue Raja said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, got a chance to take a few shots on some cans before work. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3345936D-D7CB-4E08-9C0D-070569ACB1A1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Great frame - please post some more about it!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I will soon. I'm working on another now with brass forks. Then I will have a set off 3 all a little different but with the same kind of vibe. When it's done all post the 3 together in the home made section.


----------



## Island made

Seems like I've been seeing a lot of nattys lately, made me want to get this one out. This is my designated slinger for big rocks, and aerial shooting. Hope yas all like it.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Trying BSB white 0.55 again today, this time with a 2014 taper, 8mm (5/16") steels. And it's excellent


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These two this morning. Happy Friday everyone 









Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## AlDermietzel

The pocket thunder's had a makeover!









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these tonight. Both Hawaiian Koa.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flatband

Love that wood! Slingshot ain't to shabby either!


----------



## Vic R

AlDermietzel said:


> The pocket thunder's had a makeover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Any opinions on the dankung shooters? Are they good for beginners? I kinda like them.


----------



## Eldon 77

Just got this guy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

Flatband said:


> Love that wood! Slingshot ain't to shabby either!


How are you Gary? You doing any shooting?


----------



## J3ff

Same old same today but I did order a popeye some warrior pouches and some 1/4 steel


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Brain full of fog, so try to keep my typos down and will post less today ???? Out with this beauty. Have a great weekend everyone ????


----------



## Island made

Good morning everyone. Out for a few min with this one this morning. Happy weekend. 
God bless.


----------



## Island made

First few shots with the new one.


----------



## Eldon 77

Something new today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> First few shots with the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A46D81E6-E509-445E-A543-8147CA0D36A9.jpeg


You are putting up some excellent slingcraft my friend. I am looking forward to seeing and hearing more about your work! Moses

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made

Mojave Mo said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> First few shots with the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A46D81E6-E509-445E-A543-8147CA0D36A9.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> You are putting up some excellent slingcraft my friend. I am looking forward to seeing and hearing more about your work! Moses
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the kind words. Really appreciate all the kind feedback on this forum.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these Roger Henrie beauties tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Island made said:


> First few shots with the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A46D81E6-E509-445E-A543-8147CA0D36A9.jpeg


That's just plain awesome man wow


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot some Bunnybuster's Tomorrow morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StringSlap

Tonight's activities called for stealth and discretion!


----------



## urbanshooter

These...


----------



## Island made

urbanshooter said:


> These...


Man love those!! The middle one looks super comfy.


----------



## urbanshooter

Island made said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> These...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man love those!! The middle one looks super comfy.
Click to expand...

Thanks man! It's a homemade with design credit to Joey Lujan coz it's derived from the LBS. The shaping was done like a Chinese style feihu and it turned out very comfy.


----------



## Pluto41

Here is one of mine. I don't shoot it often. Just two shots today because i don't want to damage this catapult. I found this one in 2013 when i was on holiday and of course on the first day my catapult broke... So i was a bit upset and went into the bushes to have a piss. And there i found him. Or perhaps he found me. Dunno. His name is "Eernewoude"


----------



## SlingFaceKilla

This great little thing made by skarrd is my EDC and since receiving it hasnt been a day that it hasnt been shot. Today's no different. I did the paracord grip/lanyard to give a bit more get to the handle.


----------



## Cjw

Deciding what to shoot from this group tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

May take the sling bow at the top and shoot it. Drag out the old archery target from the garage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Pluto41 said:


> Here is one of mine. I don't shoot it often. Just two shots today because i don't want to damage this catapult. I found this one in 2013 when i was on holiday and of course on the first day my catapult broke... So i was a bit upset and went into the bushes to have a piss. And there i found him. Or perhaps he found me. Dunno. His name is "Eernewoude"


That's a beauty, love the grain


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mixing it up today


----------



## Eldon 77

This mornings choice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic R

Cjw said:


> Deciding what to shoot from this group tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice looking @Flatband shooter you got there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Ss champ as usual. Anoied though I hate the days you cant hit the broad side of barn if your life depends on right after a day you couldn't miss if you tried.


----------



## MIsling

A chunky natty for today.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Got a few shots in with this little one this afternoon while the girls were having a nap


----------



## Ibojoe

J3ff said:


> Ss champ as usual. Anoied though I hate the days you cant hit the broad side of barn if your life depends on right after a day you couldn't miss if you tried.


It's so funny how slingshots do just that. You can be on fire one minute and ice cold the next. 
The Champ is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## raventree78

SlingFaceKilla said:


> This great little thing made by skarrd is my EDC and since receiving it hasnt been a day that it hasnt been shot. Today's no different. I did the paracord grip/lanyard to give a bit more get to the handle.


Neat looking set up! Skarrd does great work and the paracord sets it off


----------



## raventree78

Ibojoe said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ss champ as usual. Anoied though I hate the days you cant hit the broad side of barn if your life depends on right after a day you couldn't miss if you tried.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny how slingshots do just that. You can be on fire one minute and ice cold the next.
> The Champ is one of my all time favorites.
Click to expand...

Nice group of Champs, what would such a group be called? a pride maybe?


----------



## AKA Forgotten

This landed today, so I've been on the dark TTF side. Not found the coffee and biscuits yet ????????


----------



## Ibojoe

raventree78 said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ss champ as usual. Anoied though I hate the days you cant hit the broad side of barn if your life depends on right after a day you couldn't miss if you tried.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny how slingshots do just that. You can be on fire one minute and ice cold the next.
> The Champ is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice group of Champs, what would such a group be called? a pride maybe?
Click to expand...

A pride is good. Most all are built by my forum friends around the world. Some beautiful work guys!!


----------



## Ibojoe

This Champ brought to you by PB up in Canada eh.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

raventree78 said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ss champ as usual. Anoied though I hate the days you cant hit the broad side of barn if your life depends on right after a day you couldn't miss if you tried.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny how slingshots do just that. You can be on fire one minute and ice cold the next.
> The Champ is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice group of Champs, what would such a group be called? a pride maybe?
Click to expand...

or maybe a Harem, LOL.


----------



## Covert5

Been busy working. I’m day 5 of 7. Found some time to shoot during my break from inside my car. I shot my frameless full albatross. If you zoom in on the first tree at the very bottom on the cement curb I have my orange 1-inch target that I always carry around with me courtesy of MakoPat! Thanks bro! Never leave home without it!


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting my Chalice by @treeman with some old formula TBG 6.5"x3/4"X1/4". Shooting 3/8" steelies, looking to take a few dives for dinner tonight.

Wish me luck, & happy shooting everyone!


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> This Champ brought to you by PB up in Canada eh.


thats awesome it's working out for ya next couple or so weeks I am going to bust one out for myself before I am out of stainless no what I mean eh


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

SlingFaceKilla said:


> This great little thing made by skarrd is my EDC and since receiving it hasnt been a day that it hasnt been shot. Today's no different. I did the paracord grip/lanyard to give a bit more get to the handle.


you made it look even better


----------



## skarrd

J3ff said:


> Ss champ as usual. Anoied though I hate the days you cant hit the broad side of barn if your life depends on right after a day you couldn't miss if you tried.


I have days like that All the time lol


----------



## skarrd

thes today,off and on all day


----------



## urbanshooter

Gonna band-up this just unpacked Aliexpress slingmail as soon as I get home... Should be interesting... nice small gap (like an LBS), comfortable and well made... Very tempting to customise the handle scales.


----------



## Ibojoe

BushpotChef said:


> Shooting my Chalice by @treeman with some old formula TBG 6.5"x3/4"X1/4". Shooting 3/8" steelies, looking to take a few dives for dinner tonight.
> Wish me luck, & happy shooting everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0282.JPG


That's a beauty!! How did you come up with a Treeman?


----------



## Ibojoe

Yew Champ by Mr Brooks.


----------



## Island made

First few shots with this one this morning. Have a great day!!


----------



## raventree78

Shooting my ott Scorpion this am. Did a trade with Mojave Mo recently and he sent me some clay ammo. I took it out and used half the bag to roll a can around with. Now I gotta order me a couple pounds of the stuff  I had so much fun it was like being a kid again. Where I shoot I can't leave steel or glass laying around because it degrades so slowly, not a problem with the clay, so I can roll cans all day long. Also it is fun to shoot at say a concrete block and watch the ammo burst lol 

So thanks Mo you got me hooked, like a true friend! Now I need to re-read the posts on shooting clay ammo while I wait for mine to get here.


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> First few shots with this one this morning. Have a great day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F247D407-8985-40DD-9B7A-6659401F3396.jpeg


That's a beaut! Where did you score that queen bee?


----------



## Covert5

Island Made,

Disregard, I saw your awesome post! That's some eye candy right there!


----------



## Island made

Covert5 said:


> Island Made,
> Disregard, I saw your awesome post! That's some eye candy right there!


Thanks bud!! Glad you like. I really appreciate it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> First few shots with this one this morning. Have a great day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F247D407-8985-40DD-9B7A-6659401F3396.jpeg


Geez. Your game is good man!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

raventree78 said:


> Shooting my ott Scorpion this am. Did a trade with Mojave Mo recently and he sent me some clay ammo. I took it out and used half the bag to roll a can around with. Now I gotta order me a couple pounds of the stuff  I had so much fun it was like being a kid again. Where I shoot I can't leave steel or glass laying around because it degrades so slowly, not a problem with the clay, so I can roll cans all day long. Also it is fun to shoot at say a concrete block and watch the ammo burst lol
> 
> So thanks Mo you got me hooked, like a true friend! Now I need to re-read the posts on shooting clay ammo while I wait for mine to get here.


Right On!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Been a while since I shot straight cut, so out with 1818 (3/4" ish) Precise gen3 0.55.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The sun is coming up and pigeons are moving out past 250ft! I need to get more scientific with my rubber and and pouches instead of thinking like an 8 year old. Single 2040's that feel just about perfect! I can hit a 2.5' foot target (attic vent) at about 250ft which seems okay enough. Should I be able to kill a can at that distance? Anyway.

This GGF-16V.1Mo is better than Lemon Meringue pie. I've got V.2 and V.3 on the bench with a couple of changes to the pinch width. I dig the 4" wide fork. I don't know why. Familiarity? MM
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Mojave Mo said:


> The sun is coming up and pigeons are moving out past 250ft! I need to get more scientific with my rubber and and pouches instead of thinking like an 8 year old. Single 2040's that feel just about perfect! I can hit a 2.5' foot target (attic vent) at about 250ft which seems okay enough. Should I be able to kill a can at that distance? Anyway.
> This GGF-16V.1Mo is better than Lemon Meringue pie. I've got V.2 and V.3 on the bench with a couple of changes to the pinch width. I dig the 4" wide fork. I don't know why. Familiarity? MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Awesome job on those mods it an eye catcher.


----------



## BushpotChef

Mojave Mo said:


> The sun is coming up and pigeons are moving out past 250ft! I need to get more scientific with my rubber and and pouches instead of thinking like an 8 year old. Single 2040's that feel just about perfect! I can hit a 2.5' foot target (attic vent) at about 250ft which seems okay enough. Should I be able to kill a can at that distance? Anyway.
> This GGF-16V.1Mo is better than Lemon Meringue pie. I've got V.2 and V.3 on the bench with a couple of changes to the pinch width. I dig the 4" wide fork. I don't know why. Familiarity? MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That's sick looking with those mods Mo wicked job man! Are these available from you or she a one off?


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my Chalice by @treeman with some old formula TBG 6.5"x3/4"X1/4". Shooting 3/8" steelies, looking to take a few dives for dinner tonight.
> Wish me luck, & happy shooting everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0282.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beauty!! How did you come up with a Treeman?
Click to expand...

Thanks very much pal I got her in a build and swap a while back she's one of my top 5's to shoot. I literally smile every time I pick it up lol.


----------



## Eldon 77

Taking a break from ott and marbles. Going back to my roots with ttf and 5/16 ammo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

For the next month. These will be the only two I will shoot. Black Micarta SPS and Black G10 Stealth Shot. My two favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

All good shooters today


----------



## MOJAVE MO

BushpotChef said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sun is coming up and pigeons are moving out past 250ft! I need to get more scientific with my rubber and and pouches instead of thinking like an 8 year old. Single 2040's that feel just about perfect! I can hit a 2.5' foot target (attic vent) at about 250ft which seems okay enough. Should I be able to kill a can at that distance? Anyway.
> This GGF-16V.1Mo is better than Lemon Meringue pie. I've got V.2 and V.3 on the bench with a couple of changes to the pinch width. I dig the 4" wide fork. I don't know why. Familiarity? MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's sick looking with those mods Mo wicked job man! Are these available from you or she a one off?
Click to expand...

Thanks BPC! I'm giving a whirl to the Grandpa Grumpy Original F-16 Mod! See more of the story in the Slingshot Modifications thread. Here is a photo of his that inspired me.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

A horny monster last couple days ????????


----------



## 31610

Again ????


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> For the next month. These will be the only two I will shoot. Black Micarta SPS and Black G10 Stealth Shot. My two favorite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Excuse me while I grab my popcorn and see how long you can resist shooting some of the other beauties in your collection.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Change of rigging today with the Wasp Stinger, HTH BP1 Roo leather pouch on 1818 0.55 BSB bands tied for TTF with 8mm steels.


----------



## BushpotChef

My Y shooter made from ply - My Ply-shooter. Marbles and 3/8" steels. Mystery red bands that are shooting AWESOME cut to 3/4"x7.5" straights.

Happy days.


----------



## skarrd

shooting the B-52 clones today with 3/8s steel and 5/8s marbles


----------



## Ibojoe

bigdh2000 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the next month. These will be the only two I will shoot. Black Micarta SPS and Black G10 Stealth Shot. My two favorite.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me while I grab my popcorn and see how long you can resist shooting some of the other beauties in your collection.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking I could handle a month of those. That Stelth especially!


----------



## Ibojoe

Man this little sucker is a blast.


----------



## Island made

12mm steel with full butterfly bands. This little guys packs a big punch.


----------



## skarrd

shootin these two today,before the rain hits and while i am waiting on clear cote to dry on f-16 handle, using 3/8s steel got 11 in a row with LBS and 9 in a row with Taurus at 35 feet got 1 out of 5 with LBS and 0 out of 5 with Taurus at 25 yards.then the rain hit,so now i am indoors Literally watching the paint dry,LOL!


----------



## Eldon 77

I picked this guy from pocket predators sight. This thing is a solid frame I would recommend it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

What did you band it with? Today is the champ with 1/2 steel and the ocularis with 7/16 steel.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

urbanshooter said:


> Just received this from Queeney's in the UK. I might reband it the other way round if it holds okay ( expect it will be fine as it is symmetrical). Clean work. Backed with what looks to be dyed mupliplex. Lovely little PFS I think I am gonna enjoy!


Nice little shooter my friend!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> DK today.


Very nice buddy!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> *Long post ahead, but TLDR - OPFS today*
> 
> One of the benefits of living at the base of the Rocky Mountains is that we can take off and go for a hike when we can find the time. I may be a bit biased, but truly believe this is one of the most beautiful places on earth, and my wife and I love getting out there as often as possible. Today was around a 12.3km loop, and couldn't have asked for a nicer day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran into a wild post. Was pretty hairy while scrambling in the pocket, but once we got loaded, OPFS and clay ammo made short work of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even tagged a bear twice from around 12m!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a look back at one of the two valleys we were wandering through today.


Looks like an aawweessoommee time my friend!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

MakoPat said:


> I will be shooting my 2nd LBS today with 3/8" or 5/16" steels and 1/2" straight cut 1mm flats.
> 
> J5 sold me a rough cut frame (as a kindness) so I could finish it to fit my hand. Bamboo and birch look good and feel even better to me.


Looks good man !! . LBS Baby! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skropi said:


> I know, I am becoming boring, but yet again.........the slick black beauty!
> Should I say it....? Yeah, LBS baby!


Ohhhh ya man!! Gotta say u
It!! Haha LBS baby! .. she looks great buddy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Mojave Mo said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am becoming boring, but yet again.........the slick black beauty!
> Should I say it....? Yeah, LBS baby!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting your LBS little brother this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Love it !!! .. LBS baby!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Crazy Canuck said:


> These two today


Man I love it!!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting this LBS all day today 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> shootin these two today,before the rain hits and while i am waiting on clear cote to dry on f-16 handle, using 3/8s steel got 11 in a row with LBS and 9 in a row with Taurus at 35 feet got 1 out of 5 with LBS and 0 out of 5 with Taurus at 25 yards.then the rain hit,so now i am indoors Literally watching the paint dry,LOL!


Very cool my friend 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Man this little sucker is a blast.


Glad your still lovin her Joe! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Shooting the usual this morning, along with its little brother. 
Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## SlingFaceKilla

Gonna be shootin this lil guy today thanks to skarrd.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting same two.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Carried and shot this today .. so smooth
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mostly the Wide-Boy today ????


----------



## AlDermietzel

Can't seem to let go of this one









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting my Mongoose, headed out to a friends property with some 1/2" steel, we've got bunnies that need potting lol. Red 1"x1/2"x7" mystery bands shooting fast as hell, must be in the 240's.

Happy Slingshot Sunday everyone!


----------



## Tree Man

My new ebonised natty peghead.Dressed out with usopp purple people eaters from Joe and a homemade pouch out of some nice leather that DSIL gave me.


----------



## 31610

Just got 3 done trying out the mid sized one it rocks I really like !


----------



## 31610

Baby bones first kill ????


----------



## BushpotChef

Made mysef this little natty PFS this morning, had the fork for some time now. Deadwood black walnut, banded with precise yellow 3/4"-1/4"x6.5" & shooting 3/8" steelies. Super fun little shooter.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

BushpotChef said:


> Made mysef this little natty PFS this morning, had the fork for some time now. Deadwood black walnut, banded with precise yellow 3/4"-1/4"x6.5" & shooting 3/8" steelies. Super fun little shooter.
> 
> IMG_0351.JPG
> IMG_0350.JPG
> IMG_0349.JPG


Very nice ????


----------



## raventree78

BushpotChef said:


> Shooting my Mongoose, headed out to a friends property with some 1/2" steel, we've got bunnies that need potting lol. Red 1"x1/2"x7" mystery bands shooting fast as ****, must be in the 240's.
> 
> Happy Slingshot Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0334.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0333.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0335.JPG


That mongoose looks sweet, neat frame for sure


----------



## BushpotChef

AKA Forgotten said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made mysef this little natty PFS this morning, had the fork for some time now. Deadwood black walnut, banded with precise yellow 3/4"-1/4"x6.5" & shooting 3/8" steelies. Super fun little shooter. IMG_0351.JPGIMG_0350.JPGIMG_0349.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
Click to expand...

Thanks very much AKA!


----------



## BushpotChef

raventree78 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my Mongoose, headed out to a friends property with some 1/2" steel, we've got bunnies that need potting lol. Red 1"x1/2"x7" mystery bands shooting fast as ****, must be in the 240's.
> Happy Slingshot Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0334.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0333.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0335.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> That mongoose looks sweet, neat frame for sure
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot my friend I've given 2 to fellow hunters to get their thoughts & so far reviews have been quite positive. Basically wanted my own take on a vert grip thumb braced hunter & Rd what came out the other end. Still have some refining on the shape but it's the only purely chef made (board cut) design.

Happy so far !


----------



## Island made

Well it's one of them high-stress days at work....so grabbed a handful of hex nuts and the opfs, beat around a few cans. Now I feel much better


----------



## BushpotChef

Me and my son didn't some shooting before he went to his grandmas today, took out my @Mr.Brooks natty & he took his LBS as per usual lol. Good times!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

BushpotChef said:


> Me and my son didn't some shooting before he went to his grandmas today, took out my @Mr.Brooks natty & he took his LBS as per usual lol. Good times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0326.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0336.JPG


Very nice man !!! Keep him shooting!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

This popeye Just came in today from aliexpress.the warrior pouches from berk off etsy. Good slinger hefty comfy to hold and berks pouches are amazing they dont give the callous and blister like others. Great stuff.


----------



## Island made

Got a few night time shots in this evening.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Got a few night time shots in this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 433EDECB-C4DD-4F6A-9DB6-A6B77BE3A209.jpeg


Looks like a 'Hog Basher' to me!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Mojave Mo said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few night time shots in this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 433EDECB-C4DD-4F6A-9DB6-A6B77BE3A209.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a 'Hog Basher' to me!!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Haha thanks. That's the one I use for those pesky *****.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The GGF-16V.1Mo today. Single 2040's anchored at the jawbone and this sling will hit anything!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Ya knew this was coming! The PP by the J5. 
Set it up with 14" of original GZK white (my favorite) and .44 lead. 
It's so sweet!!


----------



## J3ff

I managed to get a little in. 7/16 off the popeye and 1/4 off my champ.


----------



## Eldon 77

My original Hathcock Target Sniper









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

started the day off with the trumark and PP clips,pouch tie broke so i put one of my own on it,shooting 5/16s,neighbors kid gave me a handful of them,and shot with me for a while,new neighbors,good folks [and my dogs like him] never shot 5/16s before,Dang! they pack a wallop on an aluminium can. finished the day off with the mini Taurus and my Coyote,still using the 5/16s,gonna have to invest in some of them. End of the day Coyote was the winner for most hits in a row personel best 22 hits in a row  and those Allied 117s are Amazing


----------



## skarrd

Eldon 77 said:


> My original Hathcock Target Sniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one of these also,Wabbit Slayer!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting the same Two again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Shooting the same Two again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Definitely impressed you can stick to only two. Have you noticed if it has helped with your accuracy?


----------



## Ibojoe

treeman said:


> My new ebonised natty peghead.Dressed out with usopp purple people eaters from Joe and a homemade pouch out of some nice leather that DSIL gave me.


Now that's a black beauty. Likin that one!


----------



## raventree78

Compact fun today


----------



## Eldon 77

raventree78 said:


> Compact fun today


Those are some good looking shooters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Eldon 77 said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compact fun today
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some good looking shooters
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Yes sir they are, especially the one in the top right
> 
> Sure had fun shredding cans this morning!
Click to expand...


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Reading the posts here earlier today I realised I hadn't shot the X6 for a while, so I have now lol


----------



## Eldon 77

The GZK hammer pro might possibly be my new favorite slingshot. If you a ttf shooter I highly recommend this frame.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

Few shots with this one this morning before work, just came in the post 






























Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Shooting this today, trying out a new band cut, a little more extreme taper. Trying to find the perfect cut for this fall grouse season. This one is shooting pretty good with 12 mm steel.


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> Shooting this today, trying out a new band cut, a little more extreme taper. Trying to find the perfect cut for this fall grouse season. This one is shooting pretty good with 12 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B6DBE9C0-B70E-4695-9E7C-7C87849CFACA.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A9BC86E5-E372-4301-A97D-88D6A6BF5D5B.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9EB4B67C-B0BD-401A-B190-FA84D1CB308F.jpeg


Any chance of posting more pics of that frame? Looks great!


----------



## Island made

@ StringSlap. Thanks!! Here's a few more pics. There's also a few in the homemade section. Built it a few weeks ago, I don't typically shoot punch grip, but I actually really like it



















And my hands aren't really that dirty lol. I just got off work so it takes a few good scrubbing store get the black out haha.


----------



## Eldon 77

Trying the flip clips out on the torque.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

AlDermietzel said:


> Few shots with this one this morning before work, just came in the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


 of

Liking that rig with cocktails, very nice!


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting my Pocket Hunter today. Last day of corn detasseling. going to walk the back roads after work and scan for doves. Running Precise 0.75 3/4"-1/4"x6.5" with .36 cal lead.

Included a photo of how's it held as I always seem to get asked that whenever I post about this frame lol.


----------



## SlingFaceKilla

So far I'm starting the day off right with this little feller. I just added a simple paracord wrap for a little extra grip.


----------



## raventree78

Had a bunch of fun with these two this morning


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Spinner bashing today, hopefully out to the woods with these later can bashing


----------



## Levergun hunter

Barnett Black Widow nothing special (for now)


----------



## Northerner

*Pocket Predator OTT Mini-Taurus *

*Precise Gen2 Yellow .55mm *

3/4" x 7/16" x 7 3/8"

32" draw

5/16" steel = 251 fps

7mm steel = 230 fps

3/8" steel = 198 fps

The Mini-T was smashing pop cans at 20 yards. It's a small but comfortable frame.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

I am shooting a board cut frame that I recently received from the Devil's Son-in-law. Don't know what kind of wood it is but it's very heavy and tight grain and with the gold bands it really puts the 3/8 steel out with some velocity .

GP


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,really liking that little chinese shooter,especially with the 1/4 in and 5/16ths steel.


----------



## Ibojoe

Really proud of my new parasite from J5. 
It has 13" of gzk original white slingin 7/16 steel


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ibojoe said:


> Really proud of my new parasite from J5.
> It has 13" of gzk original white slingin 7/16 steel


Simply stunning


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Popeye and the Wide-Boy went to the woods today.


----------



## J3ff

I think we are on the same page forgotten. I'm about to head into the wilds with my popeye and when she's ready wife


----------



## Eldon 77

Today's choices.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

J3ff said:


> I think we are on the same page forgotten. I'm about to head into the wilds with my popeye and when she's ready wife


Might have time to make up a band set or two ????


----------



## J3ff

I made a new set just for today


----------



## AKA Forgotten

J3ff said:


> I made a new set just for today


Have fun with Popeye and look forward to a picture


----------



## StringSlap

Chasing squirrels with a Hare!


----------



## mtncurman




----------



## Grandpa Pete

A mini, BB shooter,


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Grandpa Pete said:


> A mini, BB shooter,


Nice GP, working on one of these myself currently, out of Maple.
I'm gonna use #64 Alliance Crepe Gold office bands on it for BB's up to 1/4" steel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

This again


----------



## Cjw

Shooting same two.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vic R

Grandpa Pete said:


> A mini, BB shooter,


Nice looking fork you got there


----------



## skarrd

experimental *fat* Coyote,gonna take him out today and see how it shoots,with 5/16ths and 1/4 in steels


----------



## Tree Man

I'm taking this spalted Scarlett Oak out for it's maiden voyage today. I'm. Thinking straight cut usopps for marbles.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

treeman said:


> I'm taking this spalted Scarlett Oak out for it's maiden voyage today. I'm. Thinking straight cut usopps for marbles.


Gorgeous grain on that Oak natural @Treeman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Spending the weekend on the lake camping and fishing with the family. Brought these guys along to shoot. Enjoy the rest of your weekend guys!!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Just me and these in the woods today


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking this spalted Scarlett Oak out for it's maiden voyage today. I'm. Thinking straight cut usopps for marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous grain on that Oak natural @Treeman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy! I've had this fork for a while. I had no idea it was hiding such beautiful spalting.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

treeman said:


> I'm taking this spalted Scarlett Oak out for it's maiden voyage today. I'm. Thinking straight cut usopps for marbles.


Tats a nice looking piece of wood.


----------



## Eldon 77

I just can't get enough of this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Hare Splitter is becoming a favorite!


----------



## BushpotChef

Snipersling S-Shock
Precise 0.75 3/4"-1/4"x6.5"
8mm pinched split sinkers (48 gn)
Micro fibre pouch

Labor Day bunny hunting. ????

Happy Shooting Guys!


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> experimental *fat* Coyote,gonna take him out today and see how it shoots,with 5/16ths and 1/4 in steels


Love it man!


----------



## BushpotChef

Grandpa Pete said:


> A mini, BB shooter,


Sweet little shooter GP.


----------



## BushpotChef

Eldon 77 said:


> I just can't get enough of this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you say you scored that on the pocket predator site? Looks like a super sweet TTF !


----------



## Eldon 77

BushpotChef said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't get enough of this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say you scored that on the pocket predator site? Looks like a super sweet TTF !
Click to expand...

No Mr chef that is the gzk hammer pro. A very well designed ttf shooter. This is the one I picked up from pocket predator.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Been huntin this guy for a month. He's Been living in my friends attic. 
Took him with the pocket Parasite usopp.55 and 7/16 steel.


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Been huntin this guy for a month. He's Been living in my friends attic.
> Took him with the pocket Parasite usopp.55 and 7/16 steel.


what kinda snake it that Joe nice shot man


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ibojoe said:


> Been huntin this guy for a month. He's Been living in my friends attic.
> Took him with the pocket Parasite usopp.55 and 7/16 steel.


Nice shooting


----------



## urbanshooter

Ibojoe said:


> Been huntin this guy for a month. He's Been living in my friends attic.
> Took him with the pocket Parasite usopp.55 and 7/16 steel.


Amazing shooting! I hate snakes. We get pythons, large monitor lizards and the occassional cobra... now that I know they can be taken with a slingshot... muahahahah!!! I can't wait to get my hands on my own Pocket Parasite!


----------



## JPD-Madrid

It was yesterday, at a Spanish competition hold for a local festival of city Tarancón









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. Black Micarta. 20/40 looped tubes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MIsling

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Projectile Pilot

Grabbed some clays the other day and little pocket frame while I was there, definitely surprised by the accuracy of both. Figured it would be a casual frame I'd never be a stellar shot with but here's my first try on paper from 6-7 yards


----------



## skarrd

Fat Coyote and its skinny brother to,1/4 in,5/16s and 3/8s the skinny is actually a bit more accurate,but that may just be the band differences between them,will just have to shoot them some more i guess


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> Fat Coyote and its skinny brother to,1/4 in,5/16s and 3/8s the skinny is actually a bit more accurate,but that may just be the band differences between them,will just have to shoot them some more i guess


I'm loving that fat coyote I feel you want a second opinion on how's she's shoots let me know lol!


----------



## BushpotChef

If you want* lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> Fat Coyote and its skinny brother to,1/4 in,5/16s and 3/8s the skinny is actually a bit more accurate,but that may just be the band differences between them,will just have to shoot them some more i guess


I just think it is cool as ice that your Coyote looks like a Coyote!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Round 1 - fun over the weekend:


----------



## bigdh2000

Round 2 - fun over the weekend:


----------



## bigdh2000




----------



## MOJAVE MO

bigdh2000 said:


> 69273760_937784293224985_6998830868768751616_n.jpg


Yowza!!! Whadda ship!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Trying some more long draw tapers with my mystery red bands, 3/4"-1-4"x8". Shooting 8mm lead as usual lately with a nice black micro fibre pouch, loving the look of red bands on my black Mule.

'Pestilence':


----------



## Samurai Samoht

J5 Custom TTF Pocket Parasite today!


----------



## Eldon 77

These guys were waiting for me when I got home. Awesome shooters from Porters custom slings. Thank you so much samurai









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

treeman said:


> I'm taking this spalted Scarlett Oak out for it's maiden voyage today. I'm. Thinking straight cut usopps for marbles.


That's a beauty right there buddy!


----------



## AlDermietzel

A few shots with my favourite tonight, just so much fun to shoot. It could do with a re-wrap as the fabric wrap is starting to fray but it doesn't take away from the comfort so I suppose it doesn't matter. Snapped my bands just as it got too dark to shoot so that'll do for today 























Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I shot two flips today, but I had not shot this one for awhile. I decided to band it a little different than normal. The way that I banded it with its 3 1/2 inch extended forks gave me about a 4.7 stretch ratio with my 33 inch draw length for about a 36 1/2 inch draw length. I did not measure the speed with my 1/2 inch diameter steel, but I would guess about 215 FPS. It had more pop than I had my catch box set up for and put dents in the back of it. I decided it was a little hot for my 82 year old age, but I enjoyed it any way. I have not been shooting much as I have a torn rotator cuff that as just got to the place I can practice again! I have already taken the bands off to save for my favorite flip!


----------



## Northerner

*Peghead Friday* .. a pair of Lion Mouths and a pair of chunky Lion Mouths. All shot great today.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

First outing with the Matt Redding / GZK H.H that arrived today. Also first time using GKZ bands.


----------



## Cjw

Been shooting the same two all week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made

Getting a few shots in with this one this morning, before we have to hunker down for hurricane Dorian. 
Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Court215

Swear I didn’t do this on purpose...


----------



## J3ff

Got this going on today


----------



## Eldon 77

Still hanging in there with the hammer pro from gzk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

My gapper from MakoPat


----------



## skarrd

these the past couple days,been trying to get the mini bike fixed brfore summers over


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the Portboy Champ


----------



## raventree78

This and only this


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Lovin these!!


----------



## MIsling

I shot my Feihu with bbs this evening!


----------



## Eldon 77

I can't quit shooting this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Been shooting this H.H since it arrived and has become my EDC together with a Wasp Stinger


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

I'm still shooting the same thing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I did not shoot a different flip today, but because I changed my anchor point a little and started shooting a little high, I moved my bands a little (shorten the top one a tad). I will try it out in the morning unless it is wet out!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

treeman said:


> My new ebonised natty peghead.Dressed out with usopp purple people eaters from Joe and a homemade pouch out of some nice leather that DSIL gave me.


Really nice man!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentSkySerpent

Been shooting Scout all week. Time to give Hammer a spin...









Lähetetty minun SM-T835 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## bigdh2000

Some of you will understand when I say...

My Don Arturo collection...


----------



## Ibojoe

LBS BABY!!!


----------



## Northerner

*OTT Mini-Taurus*

*Band* = Gen2 Precise .55mm Yellow

*Cut* = 14mm x 9mm x 170mm (fork to pouch)

*Pouch* = 45mm x 12mm microfiber

*Ammo* = 7mm steel

*Draw* = 32"

*Speed *= 250fps


----------



## Eldon 77

I took a brief break from my hammer to shoot my Drew Billburry natty and dollar marbles









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Got of early got to cycle through some different frames ????


----------



## Tree Man

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new ebonised natty peghead.Dressed out with usopp purple people eaters from Joe and a homemade pouch out of some nice leather that DSIL gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice man!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bigdh2000 said:


> Some of you will understand when I say...
> 
> My Don Arturo collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190911_171426.jpg


and for those of us that don't ? You just gonna leave us hanging in the dark like that brother , LOL ?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Eldon 77 said:


> I took a brief break from my hammer to shoot my Drew Billburry natty and dollar marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice natural from Drew you got there Eldon, but it's BILBREY


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Northerner said:


> *Peghead Friday* .. a pair of Lion Mouths and a pair of chunky Lion Mouths. All shot great today.


Hey, that pic would look great silk screened onto a T-Shirt !  :thumbsup:


----------



## raventree78

Took out some cans and a spinner with this earlier today  went through a flat bandset and tried out some different tube sets


----------



## StringSlap

My MakoPat frame with SS black 5/8 straight cut (6.5" active at 32" draw). Shooting 1/2 steel for the first time tonight and it made a huge difference! With 3/8 and clay I went from connecting with my 2"x2" target maybe 40-50%, to now hitting almost every shot. A prime example of the importance of the band-pouch-ammo relationship!


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this today. So glad I'm not still trying to find the go to slingshot. And trying to find the perfect band set. This works for me. And have about 100 meters of tubes in reserve.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ordo

I'm shooting Thumby with the remains of SimpleShot Black Latex that I bought on february 11, 2018, still working!


----------



## Eldon 77

This is my Saturday afternoon shooter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala

Longshe TTF (slingshooting.com) and trying some new bands.


----------



## Island made

Just a natural in its simplest form. I felt like a kid today, made this one up in just a few min with a good ole Swiss Army knife from a yellow birch that fell in the hurricane.


----------



## raventree78

Island made said:


> Just a natural in its simplest form. I felt like a kid today, made this one up in just a few min with a good ole Swiss Army knife from a yellow birch that fell in the hurricane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A60B20AA-3543-46CA-A095-948D3AFE3C75.jpeg


Sometimes simple is best, nice job getting back to the roots of the hobby


----------



## StringSlap

SPS with usopp .55 cut 3/4" straight with 7.5" active. First bandset I cut myself.


----------



## Eldon 77

I haven't shot this guy in a while. My small HTS with.30 latex









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today. Black Micarta.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Here’s today’s flavour


----------



## Rattler

... Need to drink more beer, I need cans...









Gesendet von meinem AGS2-W09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Rattler said:


> ... Need to drink more beer, I need cans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem AGS2-W09 mit Tapatalk


Same here but I usually prefer bottled beer lol Good choice the ???? Stinger


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mostly shooting this one at the moment


----------



## StringSlap

MakoPat gapper.


----------



## Eldon 77

Finishing the day off with the Cub Scout









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shot my two favorites tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nike

Good Job :violin:


----------



## bigdh2000

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you will understand when I say...
> 
> My Don Arturo collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190911_171426.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> and for those of us that don't ? You just gonna leave us hanging in the dark like that brother , LOL ?
Click to expand...

Don Arturo - sometimes referred to as the Chilean Sniper. Once you watch one of his videos where he walks to and from his catchbox you will understand...

https://www.youtube.com/user/Arturito0350/videos


----------



## Ibojoe

StringSlap said:


> SPS with usopp .55 cut 3/4" straight with 7.5" active. First bandset I cut myself.[/size]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spsusopp.jpeg


You did good buddy. The usopp.55 is some nice elastic.


----------



## Ibojoe

Fall is on its way! Time to shoot some lead!!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ibojoe said:


> Fall is on its way! Time to shoot some lead!!


My favourite season and nothing like the feel of shooting lead. Beautiful catty


----------



## Northerner

*OTT Mini-Taurus*

Precise Yellow .55mm

15mm x 10mm x 170mm

7mm and 5/16" steel

32" draw length


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting the fidget spinner PFS full butterfly with 8mm steel from 1/2"x7.5" straight cut mystery red bands. Making tinfoil out of the cans I find out back at work lol. I call this little guy the 'Stargazer'.

Have a good one everyone!


----------



## MakoPat

Eldon 77 said:


> I took a brief break from my hammer to shoot my Drew Billburry natty and dollar marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drew is the natural fork whisperer!

I am gonna get mine out and fling some DG marbles, too.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Fall is on its way! Time to shoot some lead!!


Wooow man, that's a real head turner. Gotta love the lead too haha. Happy slinging my friend!


----------



## JASling

Got this one today and she is a beaut shoots good too 
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

I been doing a mono-slingshot week long challenge with my Jester by Metro.

It only took me 11 days to get in a week of shooting. I may be gifted at time management.

And last day shooting was my best in 2 years.


----------



## BushpotChef

JASling said:


> Got this one today and she is a beaut shoots good too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Daaang this little fellas SWEET


----------



## KawKan

@Makopat: Great shooting, Bud!

And that Jester looks sweet!


----------



## Eldon 77

In my opinion one of the best ttf designs ever the R-10. I have three and one on the way. This one was made by can opener.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

made this the other day,finally got to shoot today3/8s steel,black thera bands,not bad shooter


----------



## Eldon 77

skarrd said:


> made this the other day,finally got to shoot today3/8s steel,black thera bands,not bad shooter


That is a really cool banding jig.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Not much light after work but a couple shoots better than none right .i hung some 1.5 inch spinners but losing ammo on a good hit seems the spinner throws ammo out I don’t see it hit back stop or hear it hit bottom of barrel ? It’s out front couple feet this happen to u guys


----------



## Eldon 77

Port boy said:


> Not much light after work but a couple shoots better than none right .i hung some 1.5 inch spinners but losing ammo on a good hit seems the spinner throws ammo out I don't see it hit back stop or hear it hit bottom of barrel ? It's out front couple feet this happen to u guys


i have the same trouble with wasp spinners. I have pretty much went to the micro fiber ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

I made a spinner from my catch barrel and them bad boys send ammo off my homes roof so I stopped than got the silicone ones there better but still losing ammo but I do have a microfibre one I got in a trade guess I string it up next just got new people next store don’t want to scare them


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these again tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

Eldon 77 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> made this the other day,finally got to shoot today3/8s steel,black thera bands,not bad shooter
> 
> 
> 
> That is a really cool banding jig.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks,i copied it from the SS ones with a few Mods.lol


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Not much light after work but a couple shoots better than none right .i hung some 1.5 inch spinners but losing ammo on a good hit seems the spinner throws ammo out I don't see it hit back stop or hear it hit bottom of barrel ? It's out front couple feet this happen to u guys


I use hunks of scrap leather for spinners,they work somewhat better but you still lose some


----------



## bigdh2000

skarrd said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much light after work but a couple shoots better than none right .i hung some 1.5 inch spinners but losing ammo on a good hit seems the spinner throws ammo out I don't see it hit back stop or hear it hit bottom of barrel ? It's out front couple feet this happen to u guys
> 
> 
> 
> I use hunks of scrap leather for spinners,they work somewhat better but you still lose some
Click to expand...

The only problem I have with leather is the sound when it is hit by ammo isn't as exciting...


----------



## AlDermietzel

This one this morning before work, think I might have a new favourite, shame the metal packaging dankung sent it in scratched it 









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Man that is pretty Al!! Fits the hand nicely I’ll bet.


----------



## AlDermietzel

Ibojoe said:


> Man that is pretty Al!! Fits the hand nicely I'll bet.


Cheers man ! Yeah it is really nice in the hand, smaller than my other dk but it fits like a glove. Only cost me $12 delivered to the UK for free

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

St t


----------



## AKA Forgotten

AlDermietzel said:


> This one this morning before work, think I might have a new favourite, shame the metal packaging dankung sent it in scratched it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Beautiful, love my X6


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The temps in the desert are such that I can shoot from the vehicle without running it for the A/C. Not too many shots with my CF-LBS today though. I'm distracted by the likelihood of being transferred out of the area after 15 years. 
All the better really now that S. Nevada is transforming into SouthEastCalifornia. Perhaps the SlingGods are about to enhance my life soon???









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

AlDermietzel said:


> This one this morning before work, think I might have a new favourite, shame the metal packaging dankung sent it in scratched it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


One of my favorite frames!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my favorites again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

The R-10 again. This one was made by my super awesome slingshot friend Samurai.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Best way to start the day, out with 10mm steels.


----------



## Northerner

*OTT Mini-Taurus*... this time with *Precise .50mm Gen2 Orange*. Skinny bands seem to work best with this frame. Accuracy was very good with a cut of 13mm x 10mm x 174mm and using 7mm steel ammo. Speed was 255fps with my 32" draw length. No finger slaps either!


----------



## MIsling

Meatbro!









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Chinese flatband ring
TBG 3/4"x7.5" straight cuts
SS top grain pouch
.36 cal lead
Large Double double - Dark Roast

Good morning, Vietnam!


----------



## Ibojoe

The PP and LBS by J5. Amazing frames


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> The PP and LBS by J5. Amazing frames


Sweet frames & nice shootin Joe!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Today was a opfs day, or at least the evening was ????


----------



## Eldon 77

This guy tonight. I'm just bouncing back and forth with ott and ttf









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Mojave Mo said:


> The temps in the desert are such that I can shoot from the vehicle without running it for the A/C. Not too many shots with my CF-LBS today though. I'm distracted by the likelihood of being transferred out of the area after 15 years.
> All the better really now that S. Nevada is transforming into SouthEastCalifornia. Perhaps the SlingGods are about to enhance my life soon???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hang in there buddy. Maybe you will get transferred here to the river valley. I think that would be awesome!


----------



## Ibojoe

A sweet little oak Challis by the Portboy. I’ve shot a bunch of Challises but this one shoots special. Thanks again my friend.


----------



## OscarDiant

Ver película online - https://blog.libero.it/wp/veronlinegratispelicula/2019/09/16/ad-astra-ver-pelicula-online/

Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas película 
Ad Astra pelicula completas 
Ad Astra pelicula 4 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas peliculas 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas ver pelicula online 
Ad Astra ver pelicula 
Ad Astra descargar peliculas gratis 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas ver peliculas en linea gratis 
Ad Astra descargar pelicula gratis 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas youtube cine 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas cine completas en chilena 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas pelicula mexicanas 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas pelicula cristianas 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas descargar película 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas pelicula infantiles 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas pelicula en mexicana 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas pelicula online hd 
Ad Astra pelicula fox 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas si pelicula 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas pelicula 24 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas película 
Ad Astra Ver película 
Ad Astra Ver pelicula online 
Ad Astra Ver película online 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas ver pelicula gratis 
Ad Astra ver pelicula latino 
Ad Astra ver mexicana 
Ad Astra Ver pelicula català 
Ad Astra ver pelicula galego 
Ad Astra ver película euskara 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas y descargar peliculas gratis 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas y descargar peliculas 
Ad Astra pelicula online gratis 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas online pelicula chilena 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas película latino online 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas película completa


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The temps in the desert are such that I can shoot from the vehicle without running it for the A/C. Not too many shots with my CF-LBS today though. I'm distracted by the likelihood of being transferred out of the area after 15 years.
> All the better really now that S. Nevada is transforming into SouthEastCalifornia. Perhaps the SlingGods are about to enhance my life soon???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there buddy. Maybe you will get transferred here to the river valley. I think that would be awesome!
Click to expand...

Ibjoe! I won't feint intellect!! Is that in Tennessee.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck sitas

Eldon, bet that hurt! I just made a new ott and the very first shot hit my hand . MAN.Bet you didn't know slingshots can fly.


----------



## MakoPat

MIsling said:


> Meatbro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Oh my! That one is a beauty.

I just got this teak beauty in a trade from across the pond and after lining up on a tulip poplar leaf I made this shot and just went inside.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Teak! I'm not sure I've seen a teak sling yet? A pirate would've owned one for sure. But more important @MakoPat....I can understand your first photo which is really a puzzle, or perhaps I've never seen a poplar leaf..??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Mojave Mo said:


> Teak! I'm not sure I've seen a teak sling yet? A pirate would've owned one for sure. But more important @MakoPat....I can understand your first photo which is really a puzzle, or perhaps I've never seen a poplar leaf..??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I don't see it either. Looks sorta like a lid off a bottle. Could that be the problem?


----------



## Covert5

HAPPY BATMAN DAY ALL!!!

Shot my BAT-A-PULT to celebrate.

Sliced a can with 3/8 steel, shot the mini target with mud ammo, and chased half the can around a baseball field with some mud ammo.

LONG LIVE THE BAT!

Sling On my friends!


----------



## KawKan

Pow! Zing! Good that Gotham is safe once again!


----------



## Aza

Burtini said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so content with only one frame style? Have you at least tried something other than an SPS?
Click to expand...


----------



## MIsling

MakoPat said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meatbro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! That one is a beauty.
> 
> I just got this teak beauty in a trade from across the pond and after lining up on a tulip poplar leaf I made this shot and just went inside.
Click to expand...

Thanks Pat! It is probably my favorite build. Nice shooting!


----------



## mtncurman

Shooting these 3 almost exclusively lately.


----------



## Cjw

Aza said:


> Burtini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so content with only one frame style? Have you at least tried something other than an SPS?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 Does this tell you if I've tried other frames. These are just a few of my frames. I have probably close to 300 . The two are my favorites.







.

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StringSlap

Little bamboo shooter I made today.


----------



## J3ff

Hiking with this today. Didn't find a good view but this is ok.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out with these two again today. Heavy showers at times, but learn the woods and know how to stay dry lol Some muppet left a empty plastic vodka bottle behind, but it didn't go to waste


----------



## Ibojoe

The amazing Parasite by J5. Every thing you need, nothing you don't. 
Set up with 13" of original gzk white. 7-16"steel.


----------



## duffman6988

This is my very first sling shot as an adult and i love it more than i remember


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to this morning. 16/36 tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> A sweet little oak Challis by the Portboy. I've shot a bunch of Challises but this one shoots special. Thanks again my friend.


i liked that little guy to that's a small target u have there bud


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Shooting a cheap Ali Express sling this morning, 8mm steel, from 15' 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic R

duffman6988 said:


> This is my very first slingshot as an adult and i love it more than i remember


Nice shooter!


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Shooting a cheap Ali Express sling this morning, 8mm steel, from 15'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a real comfy looking sling brother. 
Nice shooting too!!


----------



## Island made

Steeling a few shots with this one while the girls are napping.


----------



## BushpotChef

Still rocking my frameless ring with 3/4"x7.5" TBG straight cuts. Today I decided to bring out some mixed clays and go after the house sparrows as they're starting to make nests in the barn rafters again. Took 4 at lunch we'll see what happens later.

Happy Slingshot Sunday!


----------



## Eldon 77

Playing marbles today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting a cheap Ali Express sling this morning, 8mm steel, from 15'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's a real comfy looking sling brother.
> Nice shooting too!!
Click to expand...

It's not bad at all for a cheap one, thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

OPFS. I'd name it, but it is an OPFS. 4" active 2040's with a GZK pouch that feels nice with a marble in it. I'm knew to shooting a real OPFS, but I get it!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

no shooting for awhile ,cutting up trees that came down in Imelda got my hands Tore up,she did a number on us here in Montgomery county.be back soon


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> no shooting for awhile ,cutting up trees that came down in Imelda got my hands Tore up,she did a number on us here in Montgomery county.be back soon


Hope you guys are all alright. We are still cleaning up after Dorian. 
Be safe.


----------



## raventree78

StringSlap said:


> Little bamboo shooter I made today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mygapper3.jpeg


Sweet looking shooter, looks like it would be nice in the hand.


----------



## CrowShot

I have a simple y-rod slingshot with a wolf head carved on it. It has pink paracord gypsy tabs and it's attached a rubber tube I got at Wal-Mart (I forgot what style it is, it's a replacement tube for the Daisy slingshots they have).

I have to admit, this is my favorite one.


----------



## fogcreature

__
https://flic.kr/p/2hjpuLx


----------



## fogcreature

I find myself picking this one up constantly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> no shooting for awhile ,cutting up trees that came down in Imelda got my hands Tore up,she did a number on us here in Montgomery county.be back soon


Glad you're alright man hope to hear you're out blasting again soon!

Prayers from your friends in the.Notth!


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> no shooting for awhile ,cutting up trees that came down in Imelda got my hands Tore up,she did a number on us here in Montgomery county.be back soon


Glad you're alright man hope to hear you're out blasting again soon!

Prayers from your friends in the.Notth!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

CrowShot said:


> I have a simple y-rod slingshot with a wolf head carved on it. It has pink paracord gypsy tabs and it's attached a rubber tube I got at Wal-Mart (I forgot what style it is, it's a replacement tube for the Daisy slingshots they have).
> 
> I have to admit, this is my favorite one.


I would not shoot that slingshot especially with those heavy Daisy tubes. These carved novelty souvenir slingshots are made of very light weight wood. One fork hit and you could have a piece of wood coming back at your eye.


----------



## CrowShot

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> CrowShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a simple y-rod slingshot with a wolf head carved on it. It has pink paracord gypsy tabs and it's attached a rubber tube I got at Wal-Mart (I forgot what style it is, it's a replacement tube for the Daisy slingshots they have).
> I have to admit, this is my favorite one.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not shoot that slingshot especially with those heavy Daisy tubes. These carved novelty souvenir slingshots are made of very light weight wood. One fork hit and you could have a piece of wood coming back at your eye.
Click to expand...

When it comes to wooden Y-rod forks, what do you recommend for strength and sturdyness?


----------



## duffman6988

My grampas sling shot i modified


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

CrowShot said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrowShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a simple y-rod slingshot with a wolf head carved on it. It has pink paracord gypsy tabs and it's attached a rubber tube I got at Wal-Mart (I forgot what style it is, it's a replacement tube for the Daisy slingshots they have).
> I have to admit, this is my favorite one.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not shoot that slingshot especially with those heavy Daisy tubes. These carved novelty souvenir slingshots are made of very light weight wood. One fork hit and you could have a piece of wood coming back at your eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes to wooden Y-rod forks, what do you recommend for strength and sturdyness?
Click to expand...

A fork from any tree that produces a nut or fruit will be strong enough for a slingshot. Cabinet grade plywood at least 3/4" thick is good. You might get by with 1/2" plywood if you use light bands. Those Daisy bands are not really that good for slingshots. They pull hard and you don't get much for your effort. There are many better options for bands that will give more speed with less draw weight.


----------



## KawKan

Mini Taurus OTT, 3/8 steel, SS black, from 10 meters. Time to pack for Alabama and the SEST!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome group Ray! They better bring their A game.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

KawKan said:


> Mini Taurus OTT, 3/8 steel, SS black, from 10 meters. Time to pack for Alabama and the SEST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0171.JPG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's some really nice shooting Ray, I haven't had a chance to band my OTT Taurus up yet and shoot it, but this gives me

hope that it's accurate in the right hands, and that I personally MIGHT be able to hit the broadside of a barn with it, LOL.

Y'all have fun at SEST.....I cannot make it this year, but hope to be able and make it 2020.


----------



## MakoPat

Mojave Mo said:


> Teak! I'm not sure I've seen a teak sling yet? A pirate would've owned one for sure. But more important @MakoPat....I can understand your first photo which is really a puzzle, or perhaps I've never seen a poplar leaf..??
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


No leaf... that's a lid of a water bottle.

Wrong pic! haha


----------



## MakoPat

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Taurus OTT, 3/8 steel, SS black, from 10 meters. Time to pack for Alabama and the SEST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0171.JPG
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's some really nice shooting Ray, I haven't had a chance to band my OTT Taurus up yet and shoot it, but this gives me
> hope that it's accurate in the right hands, and that I personally MIGHT be able to hit the broadside of a barn with it, LOL.
> 
> Y'all have fun at SEST.....I cannot make it this year, but hope to be able and make it 2020.
Click to expand...

I am going to make it down Saturday for sure.


----------



## KawKan

MakoPat said:


> I am going to make it down Saturday for sure.


That's great!

I'll either be at the pavilion, or the practice range! See you there, Pat!


----------



## KawKan

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome group Ray! They better bring their A game.


Thanks, Joe!

If my A game shows up (LOL!) I'm hoping to finish in the top 10. And I'll be beaming, bud!

I can't count on my consistency, but I can count on spending time with some great people. The list gets longer every year.


----------



## StringSlap

The can cuttin' cousins got a workout tonight.









Also, thanks to Icarryheat, did some shooting with a Redding original HH! Awesome frame!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Have had this Maple natural done for a while now, but never banded and shot it till today.......depressed a bit as the first shot was a direct fork hit which took a nice chunk out of the right fork. 
SimpleShot black bandset for 3/8 steel
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

This part of a trade with another forum member. This thing is fantastic. I have never just picked up a frame and shot as well as I did with this one. I think it's called a barracuda























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

I had a brief session with this one tonight.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Beanflip said:


> I had a brief session with this one tonight.
> 3413D483-2565-43FA-9F1A-3EF6EDB9213F.jpeg


Looks nice, Mike. What's the material and how do you like that style of pouch?


----------



## Covert5

Beanflip said:


> I had a brief session with this one tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3413D483-2565-43FA-9F1A-3EF6EDB9213F.jpeg


That's an interesting one Bean! Haven't seen an ocularis set up like that. How do you like it? Did you make that one?


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Have had this Maple natural done for a while now, but never banded and shot it till today.......depressed a bit as the first shot was a direct fork hit which took a nice chunk out of the right fork.
> SimpleShot black bandset for 3/8 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats beautiful buddy. I really love the look of that


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Eldon 77 said:


> This part of a trade with another forum member. This thing is fantastic. I have never just picked up a frame and shot as well as I did with this one. I think it's called a barracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sweet looking little shooter Eldon 77, looks very comfy for sure.


----------



## Beanflip

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a brief session with this one tonight. 3413D483-2565-43FA-9F1A-3EF6EDB9213F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice, Mike. What's the material and how do you like that style of pouch?
Click to expand...

I forget the exact material but it is my design 3D printed by Shapeways. I may share the link in the future. 
I'm still testing the pouches but I do like them. I was hoping to find a pouch that was more consistent in its properties than leather and the "pits" hold the ball centered well.


----------



## Beanflip

Covert5 said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a brief session with this one tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3413D483-2565-43FA-9F1A-3EF6EDB9213F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting one Bean! Haven't seen an ocularis set up like that. How do you like it? Did you make that one?
Click to expand...

I like it a lot and yes, my design 3D printed.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Had a spinners day. This HMH landed today and had a quick plink. Shooting the HH at work most of day as internet was down due to hub failure lol


----------



## Eldon 77

Another frame I picked up in the same trade. A stallion carved out of hawthorn. This is a sweet shooter.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> no shooting for awhile ,cutting up trees that came down in Imelda got my hands Tore up,she did a number on us here in Montgomery county.be back soon
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys are all alright. We are still cleaning up after Dorian.
> Be safe.
Click to expand...

doing OK ,Thanks.the cleanup after is always worse,at least the house didn't flood.Good Luck to you all too.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these tonight.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Like that one @cjw, the green and black looks great together 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Way out my comfort zone with this little guy. It's a hoot to shoot!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

First time shooting a chalice frame and I am sold! I was on tonight. Hit more than I missed. Felt good so I put up this 1" diameter plastic ball and popped it first try from 20 feet. Best shot to date.


----------



## urbanshooter

I may be biased but I don't think it would make any difference to the fact that this frame just shoots great! It's also really small and pocketable. I'm genuinely in love with it. Joey did an amazing job with the micarta and resin swells. The Pocket Parasite is another fine addition to the J5 line-up! J5 rocks!


----------



## Ibojoe

I totally agree. He did mine in cammo G-10. I couldn’t think of a better design. So much so that he’s building me a second one just like the first.


----------



## 31610

Well looks like a J5 kinda day guess I pull out my LBS baby man guess have get me a PP ????????????


----------



## StringSlap

Ibojoe said:


> I totally agree. He did mine in cammo G-10. I couldn't think of a better design. So much so that he's building me a second one just like the first.


I have a PP on the way from Joey! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Covert5

urbanshooter said:


> I may be biased but I don't think it would make any difference to the fact that this frame just shoots great! It's also really small and pocketable. I'm genuinely in love with it. Joey did an amazing job with the micarta and resin swells. The Pocket Parasite is another fine addition to the J5 line-up! J5 rocks!





Ibojoe said:


> I totally agree. He did mine in cammo G-10. I couldn't think of a better design. So much so that he's building me a second one just like the first.


Did you guys attach your bands to the frame with that tape stuff?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Hmmm, I am shooting the Flip that I like the most. I do shoot other flips, but this is my go to flip.


----------



## urbanshooter

Covert5 said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be biased but I don't think it would make any difference to the fact that this frame just shoots great! It's also really small and pocketable. I'm genuinely in love with it. Joey did an amazing job with the micarta and resin swells. The Pocket Parasite is another fine addition to the J5 line-up! J5 rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. He did mine in cammo G-10. I couldn't think of a better design. So much so that he's building me a second one just like the first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you guys attach your bands to the frame with that tape stuff?
Click to expand...

Not me... I used the regular elastic ribbon from China that comes in a roll.


----------



## Covert5

urbanshooter said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be biased but I don't think it would make any difference to the fact that this frame just shoots great! It's also really small and pocketable. I'm genuinely in love with it. Joey did an amazing job with the micarta and resin swells. The Pocket Parasite is another fine addition to the J5 line-up! J5 rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. He did mine in cammo G-10. I couldn't think of a better design. So much so that he's building me a second one just like the first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you guys attach your bands to the frame with that tape stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me... I used the regular elastic ribbon from China that comes in a roll.
Click to expand...

Urbanshooter, cool thanks bro. It looks real clean.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Sun-up. Back on the wire with my GGF-16MoModV.1 giving the pigeons a good morning wake-up call!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

A pair of *Lion Mouths* and a pair of *OTT Mini-Taurus* frames. Both are great shooting slingshots.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vic R

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hmmm, I am shooting the Flip that I like the most. I do shoot other flips, but this is my go to flip.
> 
> DSCF3705.JPG


You use a mouthpiece while shooting?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Vic R said:


> Tex-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I am shooting the Flip that I like the most. I do shoot other flips, but this is my go to flip.
> 
> DSCF3705.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> You use a mouthpiece while shooting?
Click to expand...

I clamp my mouth together for anchor point stability and if my old teeth start hurting, yes I put in the mouthpiece!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Well I just shot the Hawk! The bands were a new set, but had been broke in and I only shot about 25 or 30 shots (big hand full). The first 2 shots was over the plate, so I adjusted my anchor point. The rest were on the plate and quite a few went through the same spot (you can tell by sound if no torn out hole). Photo taken on my trucks hood! The bands are going back on my favorite flip. :what:


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

Happiness is a J5 frame and a rosette full of ammo... And because it deserves a better photo!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting my favorite frame today. A black walnut ringshooter with 3/8" steel and extra small tubes from Simple Shot.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

This pair all weekend ????


----------



## Island made

This is the lineup for today.


----------



## Ibojoe

urbanshooter said:


> Happiness is a J5 frame and a rosette full of ammo... And because it deserves a better photo!


That's a great picture of it. He pays so much attention to the details. I'll bet it feels good in hand.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

Cjw said:


> Shooting these tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cjw, I am shocked bro! Are you feeling okay? Those are 4 different shooters in one day! The end is coming!

Lol Sling On!


----------



## Ibojoe

Pulling the wishbones by Flipgun. Really fun little guys.


----------



## urbanshooter

Ibojoe said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is a J5 frame and a rosette full of ammo... And because it deserves a better photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great picture of it. He pays so much attention to the details. I'll bet it feels good in hand.
Click to expand...

Oh yes he does! Joey does a great job and this one feels warm and organic in hand! I'm really enjoying this frame.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Just picked this up recently, solid shooter and extremely comfortable!


----------



## devils son in law

Ibojoe said:


> Pulling the wishbones by Flipgun. Really fun little guys.


Those Wishbones are really fun to shoot, I have one as well. Flipgun is cooler than the backside of a pillow!


----------



## Eldon 77

It's a beautiful Sunday morning in southern Illinois and we are shelling corn. Here is my improvised catch box for between loads









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Cjw said:


> Shooting these tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I still drool over those two pocket predator frames

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Eldon 77 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> When pocket predator made good stuff! Still good, just not the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## gunslingster

Wow, a whole thread just full of beauties. I am in my element!


----------



## mtncurman

Decided to go green this afternoon.


----------



## J3ff

Nice


----------



## Cjw

All tubes today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woodbark

*s*o what's with all the *"over the fork"* slingshots ? . . . Is this the preferred setup?


----------



## StringSlap

Cjw said:


> All tubes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've recently become a huge fan of the SPS. I am incredibly envious of your collection!


----------



## StringSlap

Can't get enough of this Whippet Chalice!


----------



## skarrd

woodbark said:


> *s*o what's with all the *"over the fork"* slingshots ? . . . Is this the preferred setup?


for me it is,that is how we made them 50 years ago when I was a kid [Flagstaff,AZ] I have a couple thru the fork shooters,but still more comforatable with OTT,just preference I guess,plus the ability to use a narrower shorter fork.IMHO.


----------



## J3ff

Just this today


----------



## skarrd

this was my selection for the mono sling challenge,and a can cut the day before the dog fight,few more days i be back in the sling and will continue with this one as its the one i need the most practice with


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this morning, was having fun cutting cans and then spinning spinners. But then the gnats found me and it went from 0 to super annoying in no time so I packed it up. I may try to get back to the range later though


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting one of my favorites this am


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

StringSlap said:


> Can't get enough of this Whippet Chalice![/size]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chalcan.jpeg


Dude that's a beautiful Chalice! Lovin that one!!


----------



## Cjw

Just got in the mail.Shooting it right now. As you can see my cell phone picture doesn't do it justice







.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Just got in the mail.Shooting it right now. As you can see my cell phone picture doesn't do it justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Probably one of the best Jim ever made of that design.


----------



## Aza

Not sure where I've ended up but is this the vendor advertising for SPS Slingshots ?


----------



## SJAaz

Aza said:


> Not sure where I've ended up but is this the vendor advertising for SPS Slingshots ?


Look under manufactures forums. good luck.


----------



## Cjw

Aza said:


> Not sure where I've ended up but is this the vendor advertising for SPS Slingshots ?


 No this is the guy with the most SPS slingshots showing what he shoots from day to day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andy23

This one today. It fits perfect in my hand.


----------



## J3ff

Andy23 can we see the other side of that


----------



## Andy23

J3ff said:


> Andy23 can we see the other side of that


Sure, mate! I hold it pinch grip.


----------



## J3ff

Nice


----------



## 31610

Shooting bad today I think dodging walnuts is messing with me ????


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Shooting bad today I think dodging walnuts is messing with me


I'm likin that one buddy. What's the white bands??


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Enjoying the Scout LT today!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Port boy said:


> Shooting bad today I think dodging walnuts is messing with me





Ibojoe said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting bad today I think dodging walnuts is messing with me
> 
> 
> 
> I'm likin that one buddy. What's the white bands??
Click to expand...

them bands r sheshou guru .75mm .they have some good snap to them i made 4 sets for my g10 guys 13 to 18mm and 15to 20mm really send the 8mm steel well :headbang:


----------



## Island made

Few shots with these this evening.


----------



## Cjw

Shot these tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Cjw said:


> Shot these tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Im curious with all of the different scale materials you shoot on the sps do you find any certain one that out performs the rest?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

I have really been digging these two natties.

Small one with tubes(1745, I think) is osage from Kawkan...6mm steels.

The white is Hackberry from M. Cornelison with .54 GZK at 5/8" straight cuts...8mm steels.


----------



## bigdh2000

Island made said:


> Few shots with these this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7E11F4E9-8FB0-4D77-A14B-661EECA990E1.jpeg


Been meaning to ask - is there a picture of the one on the right dismantled. Curious to see how it assembles.


----------



## Cjw

Eldon 77 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot these tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Im curious with all of the different scale materials you shoot on the sps do you find any certain one that out performs the rest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 All shoot well but I usually prefer the G10 or Micarta frames.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made

bigdh2000 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few shots with these this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7E11F4E9-8FB0-4D77-A14B-661EECA990E1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Been meaning to ask - is there a picture of the one on the right dismantled. Curious to see how it assembles.
Click to expand...

For sure man. Real simple....just a 5/16 pilot and a countersunk 1/4" grade 8 socket head bolt holding her all together.

Most of my slings I do like this, unless it's a wood handle, then I typically use a 1/4" stainless pin epoxied through the handle.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

LBS baby!! Some bsb .72 8mm steel









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Island made said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few shots with these this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7E11F4E9-8FB0-4D77-A14B-661EECA990E1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Been meaning to ask - is there a picture of the one on the right dismantled. Curious to see how it assembles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure man. Real simple....just a 5/16 pilot and a countersunk 1/4" grade 8 socket head bolt holding her all together.
> 
> Most of my slings I do like this, unless it's a wood handle, then I typically use a 1/4" stainless pin epoxied through the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD9411BD-0ABC-464D-928F-77E0F5C78DF5.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01E9EE74-2101-4C8C-A711-C0F954A2F6DB.jpeg
Click to expand...

If the pictured one or one similar every goes up for sale or trade, let me know...


----------



## BushpotChef

Hathcock Target Sniper
3/4"x7" SS Black latex
Top grain pouch
5/8" marbles

Really happy with this setup, can't wait to do some hunting with it

Happy Friday shooters!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

No shootin', moving sale instead. Y'all need anything?! 
Mojave Mo, soon to be Moonshine Mo as we soon start our trek to N. Carolina!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

I take the old school snow shoes moonshine Mo


----------



## 31610

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> LBS baby!! Some bsb .72 8mm steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


gee J5 hope ya never fall in the water with that much ammo u go straight to the bottom


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> I take the old school snow shoes moonshine Mo


Sweet aren't they? Original Lund Military Issue WWII to my GrandPops. Still work great!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Trying this bad boy out ????????


----------



## Tony the slinger

Shooting my Small Mouth Bass. This has been my go to frame for a while.


----------



## Ibojoe

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> LBS baby!! Some bsb .72 8mm steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Soooooo nice!


----------



## Ibojoe

I’m so enjoying these.


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> I'm so enjoying these.


wow Joe what a nice set lol never figured I say that to a fella  lol


----------



## J3ff

My edc (right) and my new backup with some 7/16 steel


----------



## devils son in law

Port boy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so enjoying these.
> 
> 
> 
> wow Joe what a nice set lol never figured I say that to a fella  lol
Click to expand...

Oh my.......


----------



## 31610

Haha I know Jake hey it’s a different times


----------



## Court215

Bronze fox


----------



## JTslinger

This is what I have been shooting the most both during and after SEST.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


thats a cool frame really like it


----------



## StringSlap

A little pine branch natty I put together for my son. With 64 rubber bands it's surprisingly zippy with airsoft ammo!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

This today


----------



## JTslinger

Shot these two today. I must say, I'm really impressed with the frame from PocketPredator.


----------



## Court215

Camping at the AT, delta wing vs mighty T-Rex and wasp spinner


----------



## Cjw

Brought this out to shoot tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

CJW can I borrow some ????


----------



## MIsling

These two today!

















Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> I'm so enjoying these.


 aawweessoommee my friend !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> LBS baby!! Some bsb .72 8mm steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo nice!
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Port boy said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> LBS baby!! Some bsb .72 8mm steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> gee J5 hope ya never fall in the water with that much ammo u go straight to the bottom
Click to expand...

Hhaha no doubt about it! Big ole badass magnet from my buddy Jason! Its getting put through its paces !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Why so many of the same slings?


----------



## Cjw

Because I collect slingshots . I have over 300 . And I prefer the SPS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Well today I pulled out my conus from the man him self . Arturo from chili .. the creator of the conus .. this one was his personal shooter and I talked him into trading  hope u guys like it!
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aza

Can we have 5 minutes without the SPS advertising. Too much man. Same pics 10 times a day


----------



## Cjw

I've been shooting SPS slingshots since 2013 and posting them and nobody's had a problem but you. I've had guys complain when I stopped posting them. Deal with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aza

Yeah, no worries mate. I'll read something else for a while


----------



## Eldon 77

Got a break from harvest today it rained. I'm shooting my John Webb rabbit stopper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Cjw said:


> I've been shooting SPS slingshots since 2013 and posting them and nobody's had a problem but you. I've had guys complain when I stopped posting them. Deal with it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I love seeing your slings brother, you have an amazing collection.


----------



## Covert5

Cjw said:


> I've been shooting SPS slingshots since 2013 and posting them and nobody's had a problem but you. I've had guys complain when I stopped posting them. Deal with it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Like the title of this thread says, "What are you shooting today?" If those are what Cjw is shooting for the day then that's what he's shooting. Awesome slingshots! Sling On my brotha!


----------



## Cjw

The title of this post is what are you shooting today. So I post what I'm shooting. Im not going to post something I don't shoot to make someone happy. If someone only shoots naturals every day their free to post that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Covert5 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shooting SPS slingshots since 2013 and posting them and nobody's had a problem but you. I've had guys complain when I stopped posting them. Deal with it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Like the title of this thread says, "What are you shooting today?" If those are what Cjw is shooting for the day then that's what he's shooting. Awesome slingshots! Sling On my brotha!
Click to expand...

 Thanks for the support guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck

At least 4 of his 10 posts are directed your way. Maybe he's a fan after all 

Kickin' with the mule today.


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this tonight with 16/36 looped tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Crazy Canuck said:


> At least 4 of his 10 posts are directed your way. Maybe he's a fan after all
> 
> Kickin' with the mule today.


 Mule is a great design. Love the one Dan Hood made me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000

Shot this the entire SEST weekend and still doing so daily. An important lesson I learned from CJW...find what works for you and stick to it if you want to be good. I went from bottom five to top ten at the Tournament in one year.


----------



## JASling

Cjw said:


> Going to shoot this tonight with 16/36 looped tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Quick question for you Cjw, hope you don't mind, what point in the sling do you use as your aiming point?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Beautiful slingshot Dan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

JASling said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to shoot this tonight with 16/36 looped tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for you Cjw, hope you don't mind, what point in the sling do you use as your aiming point?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I use the band groove on the side of the SPS line it up the the bottom of the target and as long as my tubes are lined up all is good. I pull to the middle of my ear lobe. I know with the tube length I cut it will hit dead center of the target for the distance I shoot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting with my woman today, she gave the HTS an honest go and shoots TTF herself but she said the SERE is still her go to frame and she ain't lying. She shoots the crap out of her SERE, cans at 12m are easy money for her already! We rolled some clays, had some coffee, trashed some cans - she's a keeper for sure!

Good times,, Happy Slingshot Sunday y'all!


----------



## BushpotChef

Cjw said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shooting SPS slingshots since 2013 and posting them and nobody's had a problem but you. I've had guys complain when I stopped posting them. Deal with it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Like the title of this thread says, "What are you shooting today?" If those are what Cjw is shooting for the day then that's what he's shooting. Awesome slingshots! Sling On my brotha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support guys.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Here, here! Sling on CJW do your thing brother!


----------



## Cjw

Brought this out tonight. Bunnybuster Alaskan Hunter. One of my favorite flat band shooters.


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> At least 4 of his 10 posts are directed your way. Maybe he's a fan after all
> 
> Kickin' with the mule today.


Loving that mule buddy where'd you score that if I may?


----------



## Ibojoe

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Well today I pulled out my conus from the man him self . Arturo from chili .. the creator of the conus .. this one was his personal shooter and I talked him into trading  hope u guys like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wow! Now that's a collectors item. It's a beauty!!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Going to have to buy me a performance catapult after seeing all these post.


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Beautiful slingshot Dan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks.


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Brought this out tonight. Bunnybuster Alaskan Hunter. One of my favorite flat band shooters.


There's a name I haven't heard in a while.


----------



## 31610

Liking the little champ


----------



## Crazy Canuck

BushpotChef said:


> Loving that mule buddy where'd you score that if I may?


Thanks. It's one I made over the summer. Pretty happy with it, and it shoots well for me, even though it's *HUGE* compared to my usual frames I shoot


----------



## Island made

Something a little different for me today.

My brother gave me this last night, I'm pretty impressed with it.


----------



## Tree Man

I'm shooting the HammerHead today. 
Bsb straights and 1/2" glass.


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this morning


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Took a few shots this morning with this cool little Drew Bilbrey Oak and Resin natural.....3/8" straight cut TBG, GZK pouch, and 1/4" steel....might need to step up to 3/8 steel 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting her a few more times before I send her off. Cool sling just not for me.


----------



## Ibojoe

treeman said:


> I'm shooting the HammerHead today.
> Bsb straights and 1/2" glass.


That be like a rocket launcher! Like the new arm rest.


----------



## MakoPat

Ibojoe said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting the HammerHead today.
> Bsb straights and 1/2" glass.
> 
> 
> 
> That be like a rocket launcher! Like the new arm rest.
Click to expand...

I love it. Hammerhead? I bet you can hammer down hard with this.

After seeing Big Dan's and this one...I am thinking hard...an extended for custom may be the solution to my super short draw length.

With enough practice I could hunt again.


----------



## Tree Man

MakoPat said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting the HammerHead today.
> Bsb straights and 1/2" glass.
> 
> 
> 
> That be like a rocket launcher! Like the new arm rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it. Hammerhead? I bet you can hammer down hard with this.
> 
> After seeing Big Dan's and this one...I am thinking hard...an extended for custom may be the solution to my super short draw length.
> 
> With enough practice I could hunt again.
Click to expand...

I have mine sighted in @ twenty paces. It's deadly accurate, and the power is only limited by how strong you can pull. It shoots full size arrows through a whisker biscuit as well. My next mod will be to add a stabilizer I think. Great fun!


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting the HammerHead today.
> Bsb straights and 1/2" glass.
> 
> 
> 
> That be like a rocket launcher! Like the new arm rest.
Click to expand...

It's actually breaking the marbles when they hit the backstop! Might have to dial it back a bit.( Or not. Lol!)


----------



## MakoPat

Still shooting this Hackberry treefork.

Cut some of the last of my GZK .54mm white at 5/8" straight. Hitting hard for my.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting a Barnett Strike 9 with flat bands and 5/16" steel today.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

[quote name="MakoPat" post="1348412" timestamp="1570555963"]Still shooting this Hackberry treefork.

Cut some of the last of my GZK .54mm white at 5/8" straight. Hitting hard for my.[/quote

Pat, you ever seen any spalted Hackberry? ( pretty stuff )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

The Wasp collection is growing!


----------



## BushpotChef

Did some work with my @Mako Pat Derringer PFS full butterfly and my lady let about 200 clays fly. She was actually calling and making hits on my bottle cap spinner from the 12m we shoot! Going to take some video today & get it posted,really loving full FB-PFS, startlingly accurate compared to what i would have thought I was capable of it remind me of shooting frameless somewhat.

Happy shooting everyone!


----------



## BushpotChef

Side notes:

The glove I'm wearing in the picture is from a very sweet pair of Under Armour football gloves my woman uses for when we go play airsoft or paintball. Since she's RHH and I'm LHH, she kindly gave me her left glove to use and she uses the right one. MSRP: $40-60

Ammo was a mixed bag of 3/8" and 5/8" marbles, 3/8 lead & steel and a big bag of clays from 3/8"-3/4".. I don't even know how many shots combined we let go but we were out there for a little over 2 hours shooting just about non stop aside from switching frames or grabbing a drink lol.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Shooting her a few more times before I send her off. Cool sling just not for me.


That's so funny I have a frame in my sketchbook I've been meaning to cut that looks just like this one, did you make it or purchase may I ask?


----------



## 31610

Few shots before the graveyard shift ????


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting this tonight. Solid shooter.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skropi said:


> The Wasp collection is growing!


Nice, lovin that zombie green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

I am absolutely amazed how well a $4.00 piece of plastic shoots. This is fun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic R

MakoPat said:


> Still shooting this Hackberry treefork.
> 
> Cut some of the last of my GZK .54mm white at 5/8" straight. Hitting hard for my.


That's a sweet looking natty. Who made it?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This SPS might be my favorite of your collection Cjw! Brass pins and warm woods....feels like the Old West.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Mojave Mo said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> This SPS might be my favorite of your collection Cjw! Brass pins and warm woods....feels like the Old West.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This is my favorite.







The core was cut thicker by mistake so it's heavier than all my others. Just feels different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made

Few shots before work on this frosty morning with the original heavy hitter.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Can't get enough of the tube shooters. Probably my favorite slings.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Few shots before work on this frosty morning with the original heavy hitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33FB9E0F-5F05-471D-8D9C-D6971F839737.jpeg


very cool Shane..........Frosty huh, LOL.....was 63° here in Georgia this morning......NICE !

You ever think about drilling holes for lanyards, or maybe drilling / tapping a hole in the end of the handle, that one could attach a magnetic ammo holder

to, which would also offset and balance the heavy Brass head piece ? Just a thought................. :hmm: :iono: :bowdown:


----------



## Island made

@ SLING-N-SHOT. The past week has been right around -5 Celsius I guess that would be around...23 maybe lol

That's a great idea. I never shoot with a lanyard, but I could definitely do that for sure. I have tapped the handle on one of mine to attach a flashlight for night shooting.

But a magnetic ammo holder would be great!

The the new "thumper" you will notice I have a piece off brass pressed in the bottom of the handle for a counter balance, it does really give it a much nicer centre of gravity.

Thanks for the ideas Darrell!


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn my favorite shelf queen. The olive Champ with a stainless steel core. Sumeike.70 with 7-16" steel. 
Thanks Jason!!


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn my favorite shelf queen. The olive Champ with a stainless steel core. Sumeike.70 with 7-16" steel.
> Thanks Jason!!


That's a beauty right there.


----------



## 31610

Glad your digging it Joe was not sure about it if ya like it lol .i am getting a couple shots with my hunter and English fox bbq some chicken for my lunch tonight ???? good day so far


----------



## 31610

Well had a little time for a small frame so got out my hh home brewed with permission from mr Redding broke the band set so that’s all for today happy shooting fellas


----------



## 31610

O man done it again


----------



## StringSlap

Not home from work yet, but I WILL be shooting my new J5 Pocket Parasite tonight!


----------



## Island made

StringSlap said:


> Not home from work yet, but I WILL be shooting my new J5 Pocket Parasite tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20191010_164033_111.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20191010_164033_115.jpg


That's an amazing looking frame Steve


----------



## StringSlap

Yeah Shane, it's pretty awesome! I'm always amazed at how much smaller most frames are in person compared to the pics. I don't think that will be the issue with yours though!


----------



## Island made

StringSlap said:


> Yeah Shane, it's pretty awesome! I'm always amazed at how much smaller most frames are in person compared to the pics. I don't think that will be the issue with yours though!


I think you will find they fill your hand very well.


----------



## MakoPat

Vic R said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still shooting this Hackberry treefork.
> Cut some of the last of my GZK .54mm white at 5/8" straight. Hitting hard for my.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sweet looking natty. Who made it?
Click to expand...

Matthew Cornelison down in Ala.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

StringSlap said:


> Not home from work yet, but I WILL be shooting my new J5 Pocket Parasite tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20191010_164033_111.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20191010_164033_115.jpg


Gorgeous shooter I gotta have one commissioned


----------



## urbanshooter

StringSlap said:


> Not home from work yet, but I WILL be shooting my new J5 Pocket Parasite tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20191010_164033_111.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20191010_164033_115.jpg


Woo Hoo! You've got the one with the cool cholla swells! Congrats! I think you're gonna enjoy shooting that


----------



## urbanshooter

Shooting this tonight. This took a really really long time to get to me... but it's finally in my hand... phew!!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Shooting this 3D printed frame this morning that I got from Jacoza as an adder to a main trade we worked out some time back.

Bands are #64 Alliance Sterling office bands with small Ali Express BB pouch























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Cans infected by deadly parasite! Was doing some damage until the band broke.


----------



## StringSlap

Taking advantage of a rare weekday off by myself! Shooting a bunch of frames. Don't know how many shots I've taken, but I'm wearing a hoodie and the kangaroo pocket was darn near full of clay!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JTslinger

Shot these beauties today. Right is my StealthShot that I used at SEST. Middle is a Torque wrapper by Jesse Harris. Right is a Vesper made by Peppermack.


----------



## StringSlap

Cjw said:


> Shooting these tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey Cjw, I did quite a bit of shooting today and a big part was with the two SPS I have. I can see why you favor them so much and have collected them. I have not tried a frame that fits so comfortably in hand and comes on aim so quickly than these do. They are pretty much perfect.


----------



## Island made

We're gone away for thanksgiving weekend to my in-laws and forgot to take a sling. Then my father In law took this one out. I forgot I gave it to him about 5 years age. I made it 12 years ago. Fun to shoot it again!








And happy thanking weekend to all fellow Canadians


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my favorite slingshots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Gotta cut our some fresh bands first but it will be my popeye


----------



## JASling

Capuchin









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Will be shooting this beauty soon.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight. My go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

Been shooting this all weekend...


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this am, shredded some cans-good times


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn this "looker" by Tony the Slinger. USSOP .65 and 7/16 steel. 
Amazing job Tony!!


----------



## kcherry

Well i wasn't planning on shooting myself today, but while drawing back a 50 cal steel ball, the pouch slipped through my finger and thumb. Hadn't shot myself in quite awhile, but I don't miss it.

A good reminder to myself to pay more attention.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Still shooting this little guy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbark

kcherry said:


> Well i wasn't planning on shooting myself today, but while drawing back a 50 cal steel ball, the pouch slipped through my finger and thumb. Hadn't shot myself in quite awhile, but I don't miss it.
> 
> A good reminder to myself to pay more attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bloody hell, that is a brute force hit - even took out a piece of the fork crotch . . . not surprising with that much band power !!


----------



## Ibojoe

Going with my Parasite today. These are great shooters!!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Shooting the Gherkin Gapper in Bamboo/MDF with .177 BB's. Great for urban plinking and easy carry.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

woodbark said:


> kcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i wasn't planning on shooting myself today, but while drawing back a 50 cal steel ball, the pouch slipped through my finger and thumb. Hadn't shot myself in quite awhile, but I don't miss it.
> 
> A good reminder to myself to pay more attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody ****, that is a brute force hit - even took out a piece of the fork crotch . . . not surprising with that much band power !!
> 
> I have only done that one time and of course I was trying another shooter's flip. It was a day before the 2003 tournament during practice and I really smacked myself good, but I still won the tournament, bandage and all!
Click to expand...


----------



## Court215

SS torque


----------



## Ordo

I tried Tony The Slinger beautiful fork wiht 1mm. thick bands (way too much for me).


----------



## Ibojoe

Woweeee!!!! That’s a beauty!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Ordo said:


> I tried Tony The Slinger beautiful fork wiht 1mm. thick bands (way too much for me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 foro.JPG


Very nice! Remember seeing that a while ago. What is the fork width on this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

JASling said:


> Capuchin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That is nice, I like that a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VBdeadhead96

My EDC the beanflip, wish I had a cast brass or aluminum one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts

Love that Beanflip. One of my top two. I see you have a little rust on there. I found some 7/16 white plastic ball bearings on eBay for pretty cheap. Also forgot it in my hoodie pocket at a stadium and walked right through a metal detector. Great choice my friend. That too will be what I shoot with today.

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191015/75411c9cdc4317c6b41fed2a2e8fd10e.plist


----------



## VBdeadhead96

I see where it could look like rust lol it's actually 1/2 peewee marbles, what ammo do you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts

I shoot 3/8 clay usually. Mainly because I have a habit of shooting at anything that I think I can hit and I don’t need to be breaking all sorts of stuff and making people more mad than I probably already am.


----------



## MakoPat

Ordo said:


> I tried Tony The Slinger beautiful fork wiht 1mm. thick bands (way too much for me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 foro.JPG


Ordo, I am so happy you won this beauty. But 1mm! That is a lot of juice.

.55mm is my favorite.


----------



## Ordo

MakoPat said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Tony The Slinger beautiful fork wiht 1mm. thick bands (way too much for me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 foro.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> Ordo, I am so happy you won this beauty. But 1mm! That is a lot of juice.
> 
> .55mm is my favorite.
Click to expand...

True. I can't move 1 mm. If I do I shake like having a seizure.

Somebody asked: In between forks its 45 mm.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Finished up this little gem and been shooting it today with some 8mm steel .. too much fun! .. 
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Finished up this little gem and been shooting it today with some 8mm steel .. too much fun! ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Joey, that's gotta be my favourite lbs yet!!! Love the colours man.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Island made said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up this little gem and been shooting it today with some 8mm steel .. too much fun! ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Joey, that's gotta be my favourite lbs yet!!! Love the colours man.
Click to expand...

Thank you brother 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

Tossin clay at a pine cone


----------



## Covert5

Court215 said:


> Tossin clay at a pine cone


At first I thought you were shooting a frameless setup! Lol Awesome set up!

Sling On brotha!


----------



## 31610

Few shots not a lot of light no more or heat 12c and rain man I hate this transition to winter :-(


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

My second variation of this frame came today. I m really starting to like this style of frame









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Thumper from Island Made! Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Island made

Today is going to be a great day!!! Cut these two cans in 12 shots from 25 meters (that's really good for me) 
And just got an email from the PO saying I have slingmail waiting for me at home!! .......now how to get off early????


----------



## BushpotChef

Out shooting with my chick today, she's rocking the Pocket Predator HTS with .70 natural latex cut to 7" ABL in TTF & Im running the @MakoPat Derringer with 3/4"x8" TBG shooting full butterfly. We're shooting a mix of 5/8" marbles & 1/2"-3/4" clays and absolutely mangling cans. Couldn't be happier for her progress she's shooting more often than me at times and is tracking her groups with pictures of her paper targets.

Happy days, have a good one everyone!


----------



## BushpotChef

Court215 said:


> Tossin clay at a pine cone


Dang that's a gorgeous shooter right there, don't wanna drop that in the woods there won't be any finding that one lol!


----------



## Blue Raja

@Island made - I think that a doctor's note is in order.

Certified Work Release

To Whom It May Concern:

Upon examination, it appears that Island Made is suffering from an extremely rare form of transient catapultry. I am gravely concerned that if he is not immediately released from his work duties for the remainder of the day, he may be prone to episodic relapses. In light of the transient nature of his syndrome, he should be able to return to light duties within a week and regular duties the following week. Please provide him with every accommodation.

Please let me know if you have any questions or need any additional information.

Dr. B. Raja,
Fellow, North American Academy of Recreational Medicine


----------



## Island made

@ Blue Raja. Haha you are a funny guy!! I will save this one for next time just so happens I have to skip out an hour early to get my firearms license renewed


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

BushpotChef said:


> Out shooting with my chick today, she's rocking the Pocket Predator HTS with .70 natural latex cut to 7" ABL in TTF & Im running the @MakoPat Derringer with 3/4"x8" TBG shooting full butterfly. We're shooting a mix of 5/8" marbles & 1/2"-3/4" clays and absolutely mangling cans. Couldn't be happier for her progress she's shooting more often than me at times and is tracking her groups with pictures of her paper targets.
> 
> Happy days, have a good one everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0716.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0715.JPG


Love that little chunky shooter!


----------



## JTslinger

Bands on the Starship are a bit to short.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Awe Yeaaaaaa


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Starting to get colder up here in Canada, broke out my winter boots for my chalice. Precise anti cold [email protected] 3/4"x8.5" active length. Taking it for a night walk tonight with my headlamp to work in the bands a little. Going out with my lady tomorrow to teach her how to shoot a PFS, should be a riot lol. Sticking with 5/8" glass, easier to grip than smaller ammo when the weather gets cooler. Cheers guys, happy slingin!


----------



## BushpotChef

MikeyLikesIt said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out shooting with my chick today, she's rocking the Pocket Predator HTS with .70 natural latex cut to 7" ABL in TTF & Im running the @MakoPat Derringer with 3/4"x8" TBG shooting full butterfly. We're shooting a mix of 5/8" marbles & 1/2"-3/4" clays and absolutely mangling cans. Couldn't be happier for her progress she's shooting more often than me at times and is tracking her groups with pictures of her paper targets.
> Happy days, have a good one everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0716.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0715.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> Love that little chunky shooter!
Click to expand...

Thanks man! Courtesy of @MakoPat !


----------



## nike

Great ！ :violin:


----------



## raventree78

Tore up some cans with these this morning  what a great way to start the day lol!


----------



## 31610

Finally got to give my IBOJOE champ out it’s nice ???? thanks Joe


----------



## Island made

Having a blast with the newly acquired G2 this evening!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


u probably shot the most tubes on the forum what's the best ones to buy ?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> @ Blue Raja. Haha you are a funny guy!! I will save this one for next time just so happens I have to skip out an hour early to get my firearms license renewed


They let Canadians have a firearm ? ( who knew ) j/k 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ Blue Raja. Haha you are a funny guy!! I will save this one for next time just so happens I have to skip out an hour early to get my firearms license renewed
> 
> 
> 
> They let Canadians have a firearm ? ( who knew ) j/k
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Haha I know crazy ehh. And we don't even have to register them


----------



## Cjw

Port boy said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> u probably shot the most tubes on the forum what's the best ones to buy ?
Click to expand...

 My favorites are Dankung premium 20/40s GZK 20/40 and 16/36 .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

The 16/36 has me interested going to look into that not the first time I heard that thanks


----------



## Ibojoe

Kicking off my weekend with my olive Mule from PB. Love this frame!!


----------



## Northerner

This morning I used my *Dobbers Catapults F1 *to launch a bunch of 7mm steel at a hanging pop can at 20 yards. The frame is currently banded up with 20mm x 13mm x 190mm Sumeike Pink .45mm. It's a great shooter!


----------



## BushpotChef

Frameless ring
TBG 3/4" straight cuts 
SS top grain pouch 
5/8" marbles

Booyah!


----------



## Tony the slinger

Taking a few test shots with this new frame I just finished up. Checking the ergonomics and feel of it.


----------



## ForkLess

Tiny Tiny Palm Swell Turtle.

Just finished it, I have been working to find a almost invisible frame with & unlimited grip. This is what I came up with..... Thank you CAN OPENER!!!! You get the most power from this small frame. It is banded up with Duel bands at 1 /12 inch tapered down to 5/8th. Very powerful very small very cheap, Might be the most powerful smallest frame out there next to frameless. But I like frames just not forks!

Happy Shooting all!!!

FoRkLeSs


----------



## ForkLess

Tony the slinger said:


> Taking a few test shots with this new frame I just finished up. Checking the ergonomics and feel of it.


Nice! Love it! A new sling is born every sec.


----------



## ForkLess

Northerner said:


> This morning I used my *Dobbers Catapults F1 *to launch a bunch of 7mm steel at a hanging pop can at 20 yards. The frame is currently banded up with 20mm x 13mm x 190mm Sumeike Pink .45mm. It's a great shooter!


It is very elegant!


----------



## ForkLess

Island made said:


> Having a blast with the newly acquired G2 this evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AF3505F4-DE58-41BD-93E8-6F8EB4F773D6.jpeg


Now that's a monster! Is it quiet? I just started making some heaver frames and noticed they are much quieter? Is this a thing?


----------



## Island made

ForkLess said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a blast with the newly acquired G2 this evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AF3505F4-DE58-41BD-93E8-6F8EB4F773D6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a monster! Is it quiet? I just started making some heaver frames and noticed they are much quieter? Is this a thing?
Click to expand...

Not sure about quieter, but I mostly shoot heavy frames, they make for a very smooth steady shot for sure


----------



## kcherry

Can't wait to band it up. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

This tonight.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

ForkLess said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a blast with the newly acquired G2 this evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AF3505F4-DE58-41BD-93E8-6F8EB4F773D6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a monster! Is it quiet? I just started making some heaver frames and noticed they are much quieter? Is this a thing?
Click to expand...

I think heavier frames certainly "feel" quieter because they have a better dampening absorbtion of vibrations. Whether it is really quieter probably depends more on designs that reduce band slams, especially if shooting TTF. For OTT, designs that reduce band contact on the frame seem to be quieter, though I am not 100% sure of cause and effect. Also, the angle or position of the tie as well as shape of the fork tip, influences how the bands come back and slap around... And if you really want quieter, shoot tubes!

Having said all that, I am not sure it is always about the weight but rather density and rigidity of the material? G10 for example is light but it feels good with similar dampening effects of heavier frames. Anyway, just my random thoughts...


----------



## Ibojoe

Tony the slinger said:


> Taking a few test shots with this new frame I just finished up. Checking the ergonomics and feel of it.


I'll test that beauty for ya buddy!! That's stunning!!


----------



## Tony the slinger

Ibojoe said:


> Tony the slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a few test shots with this new frame I just finished up. Checking the ergonomics and feel of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll test that beauty for ya buddy!! That's stunning!!
Click to expand...

 Thank you, brother! Haha This one is headed to Etsy soon ????


----------



## KawKan

Banging cans with this bamboo spoon gapper this morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

A few warm up shots with this one before going on a quick hunt.


----------



## Cjw

Brought out a few this morning. Always loved the Scout.
And my favorite Stealth Shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Court215

Tryin to hit these bones I’ve been finding around my shooting spot in the woods, clay anmo


----------



## Island made

Cjw said:


> Brought out a few this morning. Always loved the Scout.
> And my favorite Stealth Shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Amazing lineup there.

I am getting a stealth shot, should be here next week!! The wait is really testing my patients lol


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi

Today it is Wolf day!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

It's SPS time today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi

Those babies today!


----------



## bigdh2000

Been shooting the Bill Hays Boy Scout ergo edition. Really like it. Also making a new Stealth Shot for myself.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

KawKan said:


> Banging cans with this bamboo spoon gapper this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those Boo-Shooters!


----------



## Court215

Breakin bones with the Delta Wing


----------



## MakoPat

I have had a very generous year as far as recieving flips goes. So I am taking out my 2 LBS and sticking to them and the same setups for a while.

I have made a note Mikeylikesit...chunky pfs.

My shooting goals will be daily paper plates and steadily catching up on my work bench. I want to get all trades caught up by Thanksgiving.

Thanks for all the kindness, generosity, and general state of coolness...and most of all for sharing.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

in the process of printing myself a new slang right now.


----------



## Tree Man

Ipdvolvoz said:


> in the process of printing myself a new slang right now.


That's cool! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

I'll post some pics, excited about this one.


----------



## Eldon 77

I'm still shooting this guy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

Shot my CCW today and sliced a can. You can see the details and the CCW in action here:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/119940-ccw/


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Finished I'll shoot it tonight!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Shot my CCW today and sliced a can. You can see the details and the CCW in action here:
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/119940-ccw/


Hey C5......are you still making an AluChain from all the can tabs you've killed off?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Finished I'll shoot it tonight!


This tech skill is just nutty to me! Can you print me up a bike frame, or maybe a parachute possibly???

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Finished I'll shoot it tonight!


That's amazing!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Mojave, if the printer was big enough a frame could be made. It is cool stuff.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Working with the GZK TTF Hammer today. Just started the 4 Week Mono Sling Challenge up again if anyone wants to join in! https://slingshotforum.com/topic/107665-4-week-mono-sling-challenge/page-7#entry1351962


----------



## Covert5

Mojave Mo said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot my CCW today and sliced a can. You can see the details and the CCW in action here:https://slingshotforum.com/topic/119940-ccw/
> 
> 
> 
> Hey C5......are you still making an AluChain from all the can tabs you've killed off?
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hey Mo!! Thanks for remembering that post. I actually stopped making the aluminum pop tab chain because it was becoming too much of a hassle! It was getting to dang long! Lol But killing cans will never get old!

Sling-On brotha!


----------



## Covert5

I annihilated a can today with my CCW shooting 5/16 steel this time. 1632 tubes zips the smaller ammo real fast, but increases the band slaps. Noth'n wrong with a little slap to turn up the heat right? Lol


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Paper popping pocket parasite. Working on my short band shootin. Love this thing!


----------



## THWACK!

Actually, it's not what I shot today, but what I shot yesterday...

Local cats have been scratching up the cars in the community parking lot as they climb to the top of the vehicles to "chill out", or whatever the cats call it. I don't know, I don't speak "cat". Anyway, I've been baiting them with sardine in a humane trap, and I've caught and relocated two already. Now there's yet another cat, and I've been trying to catch him but the dozens/hundreds? of lizards in my community quickly eat the sardine offering. Yesterday my dog alerted me to a chubby lizard in the patio, about 15' from my door - so that's what I shot, though yesterday.

3/8" steel propelled by a WASP via TBG, Albatross style.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

THWACK! said:


> Actually, it's not what I shot today, but what I shot yesterday...
> 
> Local cats have been scratching up the cars in the community parking lot as they climb to the top of the vehicles to "chill out", or whatever the cats call it. I don't know, I don't speak "cat". Anyway, I've been baiting them with sardine in a humane trap, and I've caught and relocated two already. Now there's yet another cat, and I've been trying to catch him but the dozens/hundreds? of lizards in my community quickly eat the sardine offering. Yesterday my dog alerted me to a chubby lizard in the patio, about 15' from my door - so that's what I shot, though yesterday.
> 
> 3/8" steel propelled by a WASP via TBG, Albatross style.
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> Dear THWACK!,
> 
> I think that what the cats are doing, after achieving the zenith of their vehicle scratching and ascending pursuit, may properly be referred to as a "cat nap". I don't know much about cats. Now, I know that if two girls/women are fighting, it's called a "catfight", but if two female cats are fighting, would that be a "girlfight"? Inquiring mimes want to know...
> 
> Regards and capitulations,
> 
> THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

Cjw said:


> Shooting my go to tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My "go to" wears lipstick.

THWACK!


----------



## Northerner

This morning I spent some time shooting a Chinese peghead frame. This frame looks like a thick Lion Mouth. Frame size is 80mm x 118mm. It's a comfortable little peghead with no sharp edges. I currently have it rigged up for 10 yard shooting in the basement.

*GZK .50mm Orange Bands *

16mm x 12mm x 180mm (810mm draw length)

7mm steel ammo

205 fps


----------



## BushpotChef

@Athena86 has challenged me to go frameless for as long as possible, but no shorter than a week. So the first pic is her confiscating all the frames I normally have with me, and the second is what I'm left with.

Sort of a Slingpocolypse scenario: All you've got is tubing and leather - how effective can you be?

Reached out to 20m on a soda can today with my first shot so I'm confident I can still do some work this way. 

View attachment 273962


----------



## BushpotChef

@Athena86 has challenged me to go frameless for as long as possible, but no shorter than a week. So the first pic is her confiscating all the frames I normally have with me, and the second is what I'm left with.

Sort of a Slingpocolypse scenario: All you've got is tubing and leather - how effective can you be?

Reached out to 20m on a soda can today with my first shot so I'm confident I can still do some work this way, but it sure feels weird not having at least a couple frames on me... I'm hoping I'll adjust lol.

Cheers all!

BPC


----------



## bingo

Using these 2 next few days banded up with 25 20 .65 precise ????


----------



## bingo

Dont look much but it is ????


----------



## Eldon 77

Taking a break from my peg head shooter with this guy tonight. Running.45 100% slingshot latex on her and it fast.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

LBS BABY!!! 
Never thought they'd be this much fun to shoot. Extreme fun!!


----------



## Tree Man

My new PP from lbojoe.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this after I drink my coffee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made

Shredding can with this beautiful stealth shot form Dan hood. 
Loving this one Dan!!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Been shooting this a lot lately. Just a simple 3D printed sling. The shape feels great in thew hand.


----------



## Eldon 77

Back to shooting this guy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got a little warm spell [60degrees] cut a couple cans with thw champ,getting un-rusty again


----------



## 31610

Well a ttf kinda day tryed to do a shooting vid everything was against it happening.finally got one and deleted it trying to edit! Owell tomorrow ????


----------



## bingo

Varnished these up wish a never now


----------



## nike

:violin: Must go shooting today I think


----------



## Northerner

Shooting the bull again today.

*Precise Gen2 Orange .50mm*

13mm x 10mm x 180mm (810mm draw length)

5/16" steel ammo

230fps


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

I want to try out an sps but I dont wanna buy one and then not like it


----------



## BushpotChef

Still running a 2040 frameless set, cut a can before heading out yesterday morning. Accuracy is getting where I want it again, tomorrow will be spent shooting quite a bit.

Happy Slingshot Sunday shooters!


----------



## Island made

Shooting the stealth shot and the thumper before church this morning.

Hope everyone's having a great weekend


----------



## ConnorA9

I'm about to shoot my 'Imp' BB shooter by Wasp Slingshots.


----------



## BushpotChef

treeman said:


> My new PP from lbojoe.


That's a gorgeous little shooter! @lbojoe Did you make that one? I've been looking at them for a while wicked design, so small but looks very functional. Like a minimalist Scout in OTT or something lol.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting SPS's and Mules this morning. All with looped tubes of course.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JASling

Cjw do you feel any difference between the black and Amber tubes?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Black are a little stiffer when you pull them back. But accuracy is the same. The thing with tubes is you have to find the right length for you. The standard draw length and divide by 5 or 6 may not be best for you. When I start a new package of tubes I make the first set with my normal cut length and shoot it about 30 shots. Then I can tell if I need to lengthen or shorten the rest of the tube sets by the way it shoots and impact point.
I have my tubes cut so when I line up the tying groove on the side of my SPS with the bottom of my target it hits center of target. With slight adjustment for size of target. I normally shoot about 40 feet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000

Island made said:


> Shredding can with this beautiful stealth shot form Dan hood.
> Loving this one Dan!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34D268B8-098F-48F2-8989-ABD9A685B776.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1261BBD8-0C27-42F3-9200-84B3BC3A8F12.jpeg


Awesome. Glad you like it.


----------



## Ibojoe

These little parasites are total function without the excess. Great design, they shoot right where you're looking. 
Got permission to build Chris one. Really liked it so I built myself another. LoL!


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> These little parasites are total function without the excess. Great design, they shoot right where you're looking.
> Got permission to build Chris one. Really liked it so I built myself another. LoL!


thats nice Joe I have one coming soon myself keeping up with u guys


----------



## duffman6988

This sling shot i found in my grandpas garage while cleaning it out. Its my first and my favorite for sentinental reasons


----------



## Covert5

Took turns slicing up a can with these three. The CCW, Slingchucks, and the Guillotine.


----------



## Court215

Simple shot kind o day


----------



## bingo

Small one shot sweet 5 6 shots


----------



## bingo

Next for practice session


----------



## bingo

Wit to try today


----------



## BushpotChef

2040 frameless rig 
Simple Shot top grain pouch
1/2" clay

Coffee & clays, happy days. ????


----------



## BushpotChef

bingo said:


> Wit to try today


A lovely selection there, bring em all! Lol


----------



## bingo

Smashing lighters and pots for thses 4 yesterday ????


----------



## MIsling

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Twenty shots...


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight. 20/40 premium Dankung tubes .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

Do you shoot at night time cjw a like your sps collection ????


----------



## Cjw

bingo said:


> Do you shoot at night time cjw a like your sps collection


yes I can shoot at night. I have LED flood lights to light my catch box. So it's lit up like daytime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JASling

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight. 20/40 premium Dankung tubes .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What size of ammo do you shoot with 2040 tubes?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

JASling said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this tonight. 20/40 premium Dankung tubes .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> What size of ammo do you shoot with 2040 tubes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Usually 3/8 Steel. Sometimes 7/16 Steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this morning


----------



## Island made

bigdh2000 said:


> Twenty shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20191029_214715.jpg


Nice shooting Dan. I'm glad it's doing you justice.

I can't put the stealth shot down!! Love it!


----------



## Ibojoe

My first attempt at a split frame. Osage and walnut/maple laminate. I gained a lot of respect for members who build these.
Rigged up with usopp's and 7/16 steel


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> My first attempt at a split frame. Osage and walnut/maple laminate. I gained a lot of respect for members who build these.
> Rigged up with usopp's and 7/16 steel


looks awesome Joe very nice work hats of to u bro think I make u an updated magnet if your interested?


----------



## 31610

Trying out some new frameless rigs and mikes g2 every thing working well !


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Trying out some new frameless rigs and mikes g2 every thing working well !


Hey Port boy, what size tubes are those frameless rigs?


----------



## Tony the slinger

Ibojoe said:


> My first attempt at a split frame. Osage and walnut/maple laminate. I gained a lot of respect for members who build these.
> Rigged up with usopp's and 7/16 steel


Gorgeous work Joe!


----------



## bingo

Popped the lighter 3rd shot with the first natty then on to pots and pvc with the 2nd getting the eye in now ????


----------



## 31610

is it me or we missing pages :iono:


----------



## bingo

2nd natural a used


----------



## bingo

Again


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out some new frameless rigs and mikes g2 every thing working well !
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Port boy, what size tubes are those frameless rigs?
Click to expand...

hey c5 2040 and 1636 gzk very nice tubes well compared to the bargain crap i got


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting this guy tonight and I killed my favorite spinner. It was definitely a good one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Trying out some new frameless rigs and mikes g2 every thing working well !


I love the G2's I have made a couple including one with the shorter forks [kept that one] they shoot spot on


----------



## bigdh2000

Island made said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20191029_214715.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting Dan. I'm glad it's doing you justice.
> 
> I can't put the stealth shot down!! Love it!
Click to expand...

That Thumper is doing her thing...


----------



## Island made

Test driving this all brass pocket thumper before sending it out. 
And trying out the o-ring attachment method Darell (SLING-N-SHOT) mentioned. Both working great!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Test driving this all brass pocket thumper before sending it out.
> And trying out the o-ring attachment method Darell (SLING-N-SHOT) mentioned. Both working great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A8790387-4ACB-4479-AE8F-D57BF6979E79.jpeg


That's a gorgeous frame buddy. I've always thought of these with a natural patena and only have shiny spots where the hand makes contact. Very cool slingshot


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test driving this all brass pocket thumper before sending it out.
> And trying out the o-ring attachment method Darell (SLING-N-SHOT) mentioned. Both working great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A8790387-4ACB-4479-AE8F-D57BF6979E79.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> That's a gorgeous frame buddy. I've always thought of these with a natural patena and only have shiny spots where the hand makes contact. Very cool slingshot
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe.

Shoot it for a couple weeks without polishing and that's what will happen. I like mine with patena as well


----------



## Eldon 77

This guy was in the mail today. I picked him up in a trade. The titanium Phoenix by sniper slings. I really like this one the fork gap is adjustable you can dial this one in to fit perfect.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Crushing cans with MakoPat's Mini-SPS and full looped 1632s. First time I set up 1632s for full loop butterfly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

KawKan said:


> Crushing cans with MakoPat's Mini-SPS and full looped 1632s. First time I set up 1632s for full loop butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey KawKan! Your setup looks sweet! How did the full loop butterfly/albatross do for ya? I as well shoot butterfly/albatross, but I've never seen it set up with full looped tubes! Can we see that bad boy in action?


----------



## THWACK!

Today I shot my Pocket Predator slingshots; HTS, Boyscout, Polymer Ranger, Poly Seal Sniper; plus my Flippinout/Simple- Shot; Axiom Champ and Scout (original, what may be referred to as a "generation 1" by generationists and other soothsayers); and a WASP Uniphoxx.

Out of all of them, I found that I was shooting the WASP* most accurately/consistently, and the Scout came in 2nd place. Both were banded OTT.

Your mileage may vary, but for me, a small/pocketable/lightweight slingshot, for which I believe I paid a whopping $10.95 USD, plus shipping, won the day.

Enjoy!

THWACK!

*When I originally ordered a camo green WASP, just to try it out, I paid, for the price of one, 13.50 pounds, and shipping at 10.95 pounds.

When I discovered that I liked it, I placed an order for ALL the other colors, red, camo brown, black,RS blue (translucent -really "purdy"), and still paid only 10.95 pounds in shipping, for ALL of them, not each - now THAT is a bargain! Paid thru PayPal, which converted the currency (and added a tiny fee for their services). Great deal!


----------



## Island made

This one today.


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> This one today. 5F76B2F3-D6CA-4633-9794-7DA1B58059A5.jpeg 92C2286B-5361-4E6B-91A4-53532AE96B0F.jpeg


I just love the look of those frames!


----------



## Island made

treeman said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one today. 5F76B2F3-D6CA-4633-9794-7DA1B58059A5.jpeg 92C2286B-5361-4E6B-91A4-53532AE96B0F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the look of those frames!
Click to expand...

Thanks bud. Appreciate that. We'll have to get you one


----------



## MakoPat

My go to steady & ready set up is 5/16"(16mm) straight cut .55mm Usopp on this skate deck LBS.

Or my Alabama Hackberry from Matthew Cornelison. It has my last .54mm white GZK.

always Warrior microfiber Knight pouches. And a QuickShot full of ammo on my belt loop. Keeps the ammo quiet and handy reloading for my pinkie lanyard magnets.

Oh my addled mind! (I had some minor vehicle repairs...always scatters my thoughts) I forgot to mention this flip wallet that Covert5 sent me. It is so FUNtastic! It is banded with a wrist frameless kit that I was using on the C5 stick shooter.


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s a nice LBS.


----------



## KawKan

Covert5 said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crushing cans with MakoPat's Mini-SPS and full looped 1632s. First time I set up 1632s for full loop butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey KawKan! Your setup looks sweet! How did the full loop butterfly/albatross do for ya? I as well shoot butterfly/albatross, but I've never seen it set up with full looped tubes! Can we see that bad boy in action?
Click to expand...

It was fun shooting, and the full loops really send the ammo down range in a hurry. I'm pulling the tubes a little more than four times the relaxed length (13 inches). The draw weight isn't bad with the thin tubes. I'll see about getting a vid up. One of the first guys I saw shoot butterfly live and in person was MJ. He used an SPS frame and full looped 2040s with 1/2-inch steel.


----------



## MakoPat

I would love to see that video.


----------



## J3ff

This for today now that its cooled off a bit.


----------



## THWACK!

THWACK! said:


> Today I shot my Pocket Predator slingshots; HTS, Boyscout, Polymer Ranger, Poly Seal Sniper; plus my Flippinout/Simple- Shot; Axiom Champ and Scout (original, what may be referred to as a "generation 1" by generationists and other soothsayers); and a WASP Uniphoxx.
> 
> Out of all of them, I found that I was shooting the WASP* most accurately/consistently, and the Scout came in 2nd place. Both were banded OTT.
> 
> Your mileage may vary, but for me, a small/pocketable/lightweight slingshot, for which I believe I paid a whopping $10.95 USD, plus shipping, won the day.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> *When I originally ordered a camo green WASP, just to try it out, I paid, for the price of one, 13.50 pounds, and shipping at 10.95 pounds.
> 
> When I discovered that I liked it, I placed an order for ALL the other colors, red, camo brown, black,RS blue (translucent -really "purdy"), and still paid only 10.95 pounds in shipping, for ALL of them, not each - now THAT is a bargain! Paid thru PayPal, which converted the currency (and added a tiny fee for their services). Great deal!


For those who are going to ask, my third most consistently accurate slingshot of the day was the Flippinout/Simple-Shot "Axiom Champ", which is identical to the WASP in all dimensions, but the WASP was more stable because of the pinky hole, which I utilized.


----------



## THWACK!

J3ff said:


> This for today now that its cooled off a bit.


Weather forecasters said that today (which, by 3 minutes was yesterday), here in south Florida, might be a record-setting day for heat, but there weren't even snowballs. Go figure.

If you happen to stop by the Kanile'a factory, please tell them that "Mahalo Mike" LOVES his K-2T tenor uke.

Thanks!


----------



## skropi

THWACK! said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I shot my Pocket Predator slingshots; HTS, Boyscout, Polymer Ranger, Poly Seal Sniper; plus my Flippinout/Simple- Shot; Axiom Champ and Scout (original, what may be referred to as a "generation 1" by generationists and other soothsayers); and a WASP Uniphoxx.
> 
> Out of all of them, I found that I was shooting the WASP* most accurately/consistently, and the Scout came in 2nd place. Both were banded OTT.
> 
> Your mileage may vary, but for me, a small/pocketable/lightweight slingshot, for which I believe I paid a whopping $10.95 USD, plus shipping, won the day.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> *When I originally ordered a camo green WASP, just to try it out, I paid, for the price of one, 13.50 pounds, and shipping at 10.95 pounds.
> 
> When I discovered that I liked it, I placed an order for ALL the other colors, red, camo brown, black,RS blue (translucent -really "purdy"), and still paid only 10.95 pounds in shipping, for ALL of them, not each - now THAT is a bargain! Paid thru PayPal, which converted the currency (and added a tiny fee for their services). Great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are going to ask, my third most consistently accurate slingshot of the day was the Flippinout/Simple-Shot "Axiom Champ", which is identical to the WASP in all dimensions, but the WASP was more stable because of the pinky hole, which I utilized.
Click to expand...

Great to see another Wasp lover  I also plan to get the Uniphoxx in all colours too!


----------



## J3ff

THWACK! said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> This for today now that its cooled off a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Weather forecasters said that today (which, by 3 minutes was yesterday), here in south Florida, might be a record-setting day for heat, but there weren't even snowballs. Go figure.
> 
> If you happen to stop by the Kanile'a factory, please tell them that "Mahalo Mike" LOVES his K-2T tenor uke.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Will do


----------



## lobohunter

I love the power of this sweet little back pocket slingshot









Sent from my Z719DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Wow that’s a lot of rubber.


----------



## Court215

Island made said:


> This one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5F76B2F3-D6CA-4633-9794-7DA1B58059A5.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92C2286B-5361-4E6B-91A4-53532AE96B0F.jpeg


Now they have band clips too?!?!? These look awesome!!


----------



## Court215

KawKan said:


> Crushing cans with MakoPat's Mini-SPS and full looped 1632s. First time I set up 1632s for full loop butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny but I don't think I've noticed anyone do this before. Really like the look the setup though! Reminded me of a Portuguese man o war or something, looks deadly!!


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one today. 5F76B2F3-D6CA-4633-9794-7DA1B58059A5.jpeg 92C2286B-5361-4E6B-91A4-53532AE96B0F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the look of those frames!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bud. Appreciate that. We'll have to get you one
Click to expand...

let me know when you're ready for a trade. give me a head start tho. I expect it would take something special for my end of the deal.


----------



## Island made

treeman said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one today. 5F76B2F3-D6CA-4633-9794-7DA1B58059A5.jpeg 92C2286B-5361-4E6B-91A4-53532AE96B0F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the look of those frames!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bud. Appreciate that. We'll have to get you one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you're ready for a trade. give me a head start tho. I expect it would take something special for my end of the deal.
Click to expand...

Hey buddy. Tried to pm you. But it said you weren't taking messages.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my favorites this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jshperdue

Simple shot Scout LT and some 7/16” steel.


----------



## KawKan

MakoPat said:


> I would love to see that video.


Yo, I just posted up!

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/120186-shooting-full-looped-1632-tubes-butterfly/


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one today. 5F76B2F3-D6CA-4633-9794-7DA1B58059A5.jpeg 92C2286B-5361-4E6B-91A4-53532AE96B0F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the look of those frames!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bud. Appreciate that. We'll have to get you one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you're ready for a trade. give me a head start tho. I expect it would take something special for my end of the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey buddy. Tried to pm you. But it said you weren't taking messages.
Click to expand...

Whatda? Lemme look into this....


----------



## Tree Man

treeman said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one today. 5F76B2F3-D6CA-4633-9794-7DA1B58059A5.jpeg 92C2286B-5361-4E6B-91A4-53532AE96B0F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the look of those frames!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bud. Appreciate that. We'll have to get you one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you're ready for a trade. give me a head start tho. I expect it would take something special for my end of the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey buddy. Tried to pm you. But it said you weren't taking messages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatda? Lemme look into this....
Click to expand...

Ok. I'm good. It turns out my messenger box was full.


----------



## MastaBlasta

first post here


----------



## MakoPat

Jshperdue said:


> Simple shot Scout LT and some 7/16" steel.


That is a fine set up!


----------



## Eldon 77

Going to shoot ttf for a couple of nights so I brought out my ppsg clone made by mr Brooks. .030 medical latex 7/16 to 9/16 taper shooting 5 1/16 ammo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

KawKan said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see that video.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, I just posted up!
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/120186-shooting-full-looped-1632-tubes-butterfly/
Click to expand...

Thank you, Kawkan. That was awesome shooting in the Kansas wind. I will never likely leave Tn for good... but your patch of Kansas and that wind is temptingly pleasant.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Shooting the Natty Fat Stacks today. It's not real accurate (the tubes don't line up consistently on the rings) but it's a lot of fun! I'm thinking about turning them 90 degrees to get a more consistent draw. I saw Henry the Hermit do something similar with all his ring shooters.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Shooting the Natty Fat Stacks today. It's not real accurate (the tubes don't line up consistently on the rings) but it's a lot of fun! I'm thinking about turning them 90 degrees to get a more consistent draw. I saw Henry the Hermit do something similar with all his ring shooters.


I'd shoot that just for the name! Yup, spin those eyes a quarter turn, she'll shoot like a beauty then!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

I received a *TTF Mini-Taurus* on Friday so today I was shooting the TTF and my two OTT versions for comparison. They all shoot great. I'll be having lots of fun deciding which version I like best.


----------



## Ibojoe

MastaBlasta said:


> 2e51f2c3-6792-4eb5-aad2-c86274e87676.jpg
> 
> first post here


 NICE ONE. WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!


----------



## Island made

These guys tonight!


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my new R-10









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athena86

@Bushpotchef & I are shooting marbles and pigeon poppers today I have my HTS and he has his Dankung and a frameless set.

Have a nice day everyone. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athena86

@Bushpotchef writing from Athenas phone, mines battery finally went kaput but I'll post periodically from hers until mines repaired.

Here's what I was shooting this weekend, wishbone natty with 1745 tubes & pigeon poppers. Take care all! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

This little guy was waiting for me when I got home.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

The English Yew Champ by Mr Brooks.


----------



## Dayhiker

Tag said:


> I just received this slingshot in the mail today, my wife and I ordered in honor of my favorite Mother-In-Law She is 83 years young and has battled cancer for over thirty years, off and on. She still works in the food court as a cashier a couple hours a day. I would like to thank Nathan, his wife and the rest of the wonderful people at Simple Shot Slingshots for their contribution to help fight this miserable disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg I apologize for the poor lighting, this is one of the pink slingshots simple shots is selling.


This is exactly what I have been shooting every day for the past 3 weeks... great fork, ain't it?


----------



## Island made

Shooting this one, on this snowy morning.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Shooting this one, on this snowy morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6572A4C6-6A20-4CCF-984A-B119B1888CEC.jpeg


Snow?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Mojave Mo said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one, on this snowy morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6572A4C6-6A20-4CCF-984A-B119B1888CEC.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Snow?
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Haha yup that time of year gonna be messy here the next few days. Gonna snow pretty heavy this weekend


----------



## SJAaz

Still trying to get the hang of this forkless stuff. I was doing pretty good, then everything went south on me. Back to the basics. Going to try a solid anchor instead of this BF stuff and see if I can get the feel back.
View attachment 275470


----------



## Island made

1745 day today.


----------



## skarrd

i was *rooting* thru some stuff,in search of something completely unrelated,and found this one. this is the very first BB shooter i ever made,years ago,a copy of one i saw on the forums.i had forgotten what a great little shooter it is,and now that its in the 30-40 degree weather here i am hooting indoors,so perfect timing


----------



## bingo

Afew cans to shoot at past an hour with this favourite natty ????


----------



## Eldon 77

Just got my Taurus ott and loving it

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desert drifter

Dusted off the Dankung "Jorg Sprave Special Edition". Shooting Fabcell "mudballs".


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> i was *rooting* thru some stuff,in search of something completely unrelated,and found this one. this is the very first BB shooter i ever made,years ago,a copy of one i saw on the forums.i had forgotten what a great little shooter it is,and now that its in the 30-40 degree weather here i am hooting indoors,so perfect timing


Hey Skarrd,

That's an awesome looking little shooter bro!


----------



## KawKan

skarrd said:


> i was *rooting* thru some stuff,in search of something completely unrelated,and found this one. this is the very first BB shooter i ever made,years ago,a copy of one i saw on the forums.i had forgotten what a great little shooter it is,and now that its in the 30-40 degree weather here i am hooting indoors,so perfect timing


Looks like a fun one!

Made me think, I have several old shooters banded up with Gold's Gym Green.

A surprising performer!


----------



## Island made

Today's lineup.


----------



## J3ff

This but with ss black bands


----------



## Court215

Going PC


----------



## Northerner

It was a bit cold on the hands but I spent some time shooting outdoors with a pair of *Pocket Predator Mini-Taurus* frames today. The straight-wrist hammer-pinch is a great concept but I'm still trying to figure out which fork style I prefer. Both are comfortable frames with no sharp edges. Both are small and shoot accurately. My final decision might have to wait until summer when I can stretch out the shooting distances to 30, 40 and 50 yards.


----------



## bingo

Afew practice shots a cans wi some gzk black


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> i was *rooting* thru some stuff,in search of something completely unrelated,and found this one. this is the very first BB shooter i ever made,years ago,a copy of one i saw on the forums.i had forgotten what a great little shooter it is,and now that its in the 30-40 degree weather here i am hooting indoors,so perfect timing


Cool little BB shooter @skarrd........looks like HDPE from a thin cutting board maybe ? I like that it looks like an arrowhead, since I flint knapped for 3-4 years, so I could not resist the urge

to take a Dremel to it and carve in some flake patterns to make it REALLY look like an arrowhead, lol. ( sorry, just the artist in me coming out I guess )


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bingo said:


> Afew practice shots a cans wi some gzk black


@bingo, love seeing your pics brother, but was wondering why they all come out looking hazy or smoky ? Are you using some kind of software or

filter to make them look like that ?


----------



## Ibojoe

Dp


----------



## Ibojoe

I ran up on some linitex for winter hunting. Nothing affects this stuff so I found it Fitting to rig up a Flatband pocket shooter made by my friend Gary Miller. Plus I used one of his cupped pouches. 
A WOMPING combination!!


----------



## 31610

Trying out the wishbone


----------



## bingo

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> must just be my shity phone hope you all cam see them anyway ☹
> 
> Afew practice shots a cans wi some gzk black
> 
> 
> 
> @bingo, love seeing your pics brother, but was wondering why they all come out looking hazy or smoky ? Are you using some kind of software or
> filter to make them look like that ?
Click to expand...


----------



## bingo

A need to make my self a ne of them catch boxes ????


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Trying out the wishbone


That's a fine wishbone there buddy!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Trying out the wishbone


My 79year old Father-in-Law snagged my Flipgun Wishbone and took it with him back to Scotland to keep the bunnies away from his Parsley. He said it was the best of all my slings because he didn't have to actually grasp it with his bent old hands. Mum says she thinks he shoots it every day when he should be doing his chores. Good times!. MM

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

This one again.

Precise Yellow .55mm tapered bands

Small microfiber pouch

7mm steel ammo

20 yard pop can plinking


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Shooting an Altoid Mule by PortBoy. It's cold out, so I'm only managing a few shots of clay ammo here and there when I pop outside for something.


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting this little guy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was *rooting* thru some stuff,in search of something completely unrelated,and found this one. this is the very first BB shooter i ever made,years ago,a copy of one i saw on the forums.i had forgotten what a great little shooter it is,and now that its in the 30-40 degree weather here i am hooting indoors,so perfect timing
> 
> 
> 
> Cool little BB shooter @skarrd........looks like HDPE from a thin cutting board maybe ? I like that it looks like an arrowhead, since I flint knapped for 3-4 years, so I could not resist the urge
> 
> to take a Dremel to it and carve in some flake patterns to make it REALLY look like an arrowhead, lol. ( sorry, just the artist in me coming out I guess )
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yessir HDPE cutting board,i love the flint/knapped look,i'm just not that talented


----------



## skarrd

Today,sitting by thre side of the road having a road/yard sale shooting BBs[not so well] and marbles[much better] from the SS champ,at some water bottles and trash,at about 35-40 feet,passing time waiting for customers,lol.Awesome way to spend the day if you look close you might see the remnants of the water bottles in the *valley*


----------



## Island made

Shooting this little spatula shooter I made this morning. Took about 15 min total to make and it's a lot of fun to shoot!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Shooting this little spatula shooter I made this morning. Took about 15 min total to make and it's a lot of fun to shoot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0FDAADCB-E9B6-42CF-931B-B6E944161DDE.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4E60FDBC-6AA6-42A4-B0C0-6DE84E2B035D.jpeg


 man you did a great job on that.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this little spatula shooter I made this morning. Took about 15 min total to make and it's a lot of fun to shoot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0FDAADCB-E9B6-42CF-931B-B6E944161DDE.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4E60FDBC-6AA6-42A4-B0C0-6DE84E2B035D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> man you did a great job on that.
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe, I just used a dovetail hand saw, and an 1 1/4" hole saw in an old handcrank drill for the fork gap.
Sanded it up quick and rubbed some linseed oil on it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very cool Shane.....is that green tube on the left slipping a little on you ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting an SPS as usual. 20/40 looped tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very cool Shane.....is that green tube on the left slipping a little on you ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good eye! I was wondering who was gonna be the first to ask that. 
No it's not, the tubing was uneven lengths, so to make the active length even I just choked up a bit on that one. And took the pic before I trimmed the right side lol


----------



## 31610

Changed up the wishbone tube ????


----------



## SJAaz

I was wondering who was gonna be the first to ask that..

.

We all noticed...'cause that's what we do. Nice job. Just goes to show that there is always time to make a sling if you really want to. I'll bet it shoots just like the high dollar ones too!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StringSlap

SPS with my new preferred band setup... TBG 7/8 straight with 8" active length (draw around 39-40").


----------



## skarrd

shooting the * Pawoopa* today,5/16ths,3/8s steel 5/8s marbles and some BBs while it was warm


----------



## Crazy Canuck

New toy in the mail this week. G10 Imp from Wasp.


----------



## urbanshooter

Peghead Hippo I just finished...


----------



## Island made

Yew recurve natty from treeman!! 
First shots with this beaut, 30 consecutive hits from 15 yards on a skinny pop can. 28th shot cut the can, then shot the half twice!!

Thanks so much Chris!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

urbanshooter said:


> Peghead Hippo I just finished...


Whoa! That is the kind of chubby I can get my grips around! Wait....that didn't sound right either...??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Shooting with this beauty today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> Yew recurve natty from treeman!!
> First shots with this beaut, 30 consecutive hits from 15 yards on a skinny pop can. 28th shot cut the can, then shot the half twice!!
> 
> Thanks so much Chris! 52F5D9FB-86C5-4B77-88BD-1157D06EC403.jpeg


You are so very welcome my friend. Great shooting!


----------



## Ibojoe

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Shooting with this beauty today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's one of the prettiest frames I've seen. I'm going to have to have a TTF model. I'm still on the OTT model


----------



## Tree Man

My new favorite from Island Made. I love this frame so much!!!


----------



## MakoPat

Ibojoe said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting with this beauty today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the prettiest frames I've seen. I'm going to have to have a TTF model. I'm still on the OTT model
Click to expand...

I am definitely getting one soon(ish) in OTT.

But today I shot my LBS. And I cut a can with 90 shots...a new personal record.


----------



## StringSlap

treeman said:


> My new favorite from Island Made. I love this frame so much!!!


They are pretty awesome aren't they?!


----------



## Tree Man

StringSlap said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new favorite from Island Made. I love this frame so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty awesome aren't they?!
Click to expand...

the heft of them makes them so smooth to shoot. Amazing!


----------



## desert drifter

For the past week or 10 days I've been trying to re-claim my shooting form. Its been awhile. Snow on the ground, low temperatures makes for perfect indoor shooting.

I'm shooting 8mm airsoft BBs out of my Montie Gear "Y-shot". Bands are 1 1/8" TB parallel bands w/leather pouch.









Here is a pic of my homemade sight made from a thin piece of micarta and nickel-silver rod.









'drif


----------



## skarrd

started a new *mono sling* endeaver yesterday with the mini taurus,the yellow bands broke [again] this am so i switched to TBG golds,and a pigskin pouch,i love this little beast,shoots everything,except BBs,and now the weather is getting cold again :banghead:


----------



## JASling

New slings (SPS & bloodshot from stonespear) and what I am shooting, 
SPS and Dankung (favorite sling)























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Very happy with this!


----------



## Tree Man

urbanshooter said:


> Very happy with this!
> Who wouldn't be happy with that?


----------



## Ibojoe

LBS baby!!!


----------



## Andy23

This one's today. I forgot how nice it was to shoot tubes.


----------



## Cjw

JASling said:


> New slings (SPS & bloodshot from stonespear) and what I am shooting,
> SPS and Dankung (favorite sling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


 The stone spear aluminum clone .SPS is a great slingshot. Feels really good in the hand. It just doesn't have the weight of a true SPS so it has more recoil felt when shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JASling

Cjw said:


> JASling said:
> 
> 
> 
> New slings (SPS & bloodshot from stonespear) and what I am shooting,
> SPS and Dankung (favorite sling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The stone spear aluminum clone .SPS is a great slingshot. Feels really good in the hand. It just doesn't have the weight of a true SPS so it has more recoil felt when shooting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

I would agree. It's indeed really light, trying to get used to it. Mine came with some sharp edges which just killed my looped tubes, sanded it a little and all is good now but not a good first impression. I will give it a week and see how we get along

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Test driving the Tex-Shooter wire frame .That can was stubborn would not come apart ????


----------



## raventree78

Andy23 said:


> This one's today. I forgot how nice it was to shoot tubes.


Quick question is the washer on the Scout LT lanyard to use as a screw driver to swap bands or is it something I am not understanding? Thanks


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

treeman said:


> My new PP from lbojoe.


Beautiful!!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> LBS baby!!!


That's great shooting buddy!!! LBS baby!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

urbanshooter said:


> Very happy with this!


Amazing work!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Shooting with this beauty today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it man !! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Island made said:


> These guys tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F0BC628B-49B9-47AE-A6FA-D04CD7BF7FAC.jpeg


Love it ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JASling

Cjw said:


> Shooting this right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good morning Cwj, I apologise if I am reasking the question but I don't remember if I asked it to begin with and don't seem to find it when I search for it. Which do you prefer over GZK tubes, Dankung black and Dankung premium? 
Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Actually been shooting better with The Dankung black. But I think I just need to cut the premium a little shorter. I'll try that later but right now I have a bunch of the black tube sets made up all ready.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these right now. 20/40 looped black Dankung, 20/40 premium Dankung and 16/36 GZK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakoPat

LBS and a can bottom...plenty of misses, too.

3/8" steels and .55mm Usopp 5/8" x 6" straight cut.


----------



## Ibojoe

Loads of fun popping sodas Pat. Nice LBS!!


----------



## KawKan

Nice shooting!

Your target area shrunk pretty quick, there, Bud!


----------



## 31610

Quick can cut before work ????


----------



## Ibojoe

Osage pocket parasite, usopp.55 and 3/8 steel. A very speedy little set up. 
PB, that wire looks fun!!


----------



## Island made

Shooting this beautiful one this morning from my friend Ibojoe, before work.







Thanks Joe!!


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Osage pocket parasite, usopp.55 and 3/8 steel. A very speedy little set up.
> PB, that wire looks fun!!


Its a cool little frame ! Not the best looker yet but definitely a little can killer.Your PP looks fun as well and little magnet looks like it's holding up


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I haven't shot diddly in 3 weeks, maybe 4. However I have assembled and installed two bedroom closets, a washer and dryer, a large file cabinet, two bedroom doors, a dishwasher, a dining room table, a couple of ceiling fans, two kitchen lights, two furnace UV lights (for mold destruction?!?) numerous door locks and knobs and a refrigerator as well.
The thing I learned and want to share with y'all is this. The English translation for the word IKEA is "my wife must really hate my guts".









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Mojave Mo said:


> I haven't shot diddly in 3 weeks, maybe 4. However I have assembled and installed two bedroom closets, a washer and dryer, a large file cabinet, two bedroom doors, a dishwasher, a dining room table, a couple of ceiling fans, two kitchen lights, two furnace UV lights (for mold destruction?!?) numerous door locks and knobs and a refrigerator as well.
> The thing I learned and want to share with y'all is this. The English translation for the word IKEA is "my wife must really hate my guts".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I can always count on you for a good laugh! I'm glad you're settling in.


----------



## 31610

Mojave Mo said:


> I haven't shot diddly in 3 weeks, maybe 4. However I have assembled and installed two bedroom closets, a washer and dryer, a large file cabinet, two bedroom doors, a dishwasher, a dining room table, a couple of ceiling fans, two kitchen lights, two furnace UV lights (for mold destruction?!?) numerous door locks and knobs and a refrigerator as well.
> The thing I learned and want to share with y'all is this. The English translation for the word IKEA is "my wife must really hate my guts".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


O man that's rough ! Tell ya a secret get your catch box up than if u have to go outside u can aleast take couple shots hehehe I got busted in the summer I was doing a laminate floor with wife and I had to go outside to make a couple cuts and guess what she came out and guess who was shooting at a can well the barking started (I am in side doing the floor and your out here playing with your slingshot blablabla or something like that ) Get the catch box up fella


----------



## Island made

@ Pb You do that too!! My wife finds in funny why I love taking the trash out so much!!!!


----------



## 31610

Ya I almost get patted down on exit of the house o going out to play eh Mr Smith


----------



## Island made

This morning shooting this natty from Drew Bilbrey, linitex bands from Ibojoe, pouch from treeman.








Then at lunch time, shooting these two LBS's from my friend Joey!! Man did Christmas come early!?!?!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> This morning shooting this natty from Drew Bilbrey, linitex bands from Ibojoe, pouch from treeman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 580017DD-2F5E-449A-985F-6C44143CC245.jpeg
> 
> Then at lunch time, shooting these two LBS's from my friend Joey!! Man did Christmas come early!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 073104B2-F2F0-4B2D-AF07-FB88365F22DC.jpeg


Nice, I LOVE, LOVE that black and blue butt cap on Drew's sling ! 
I gotta [email protected] Bilbrey, what was used to get that look ? 
JOEY's slings are awesome as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

I’m gonna put a post about them. I don’t know what it either lol There is like a pine cone in it tho!! Really cool


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

MakoPat said:


> LBS and a can bottom...plenty of misses, too.
> 
> 3/8" steels and .55mm Usopp 5/8" x 6" straight cut.


Shooting buddy!! LBS BABY!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Port boy said:


> Quick can cut before work


Very nice work buddy!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Little bit of a pickle in my pocket today... though I think this one is really more of a gapper...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

urbanshooter said:


> Little bit of a pickle in my pocket today... though I think this one is really more of a gapper...


@Urbanshooter.....very nice Pickle Bone shooter, and I love the Turquoise colored bands.
Where did you get the bands / material if I may ask ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little bit of a pickle in my pocket today... though I think this one is really more of a gapper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Urbanshooter.....very nice Pickle Bone shooter, and I love the Turquoise colored bands.
> Where did you get the bands / material if I may ask ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

TQ brother!!! I am having fun with it! The bands are Sumeike 0.6 and the frame is G10, made by "Tripwire".


----------



## Ibojoe

Mojave Mo said:


> I haven't shot diddly in 3 weeks, maybe 4. However I have assembled and installed two bedroom closets, a washer and dryer, a large file cabinet, two bedroom doors, a dishwasher, a dining room table, a couple of ceiling fans, two kitchen lights, two furnace UV lights (for mold destruction?!?) numerous door locks and knobs and a refrigerator as well.
> The thing I learned and want to share with y'all is this. The English translation for the word IKEA is "my wife must really hate my guts".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha


----------



## Ibojoe

Up and shot the mule!! Olive with a stainless steel core by Port Boy.


----------



## Cjw

What do you think I'm shooting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Just got a mail drop from J5 getting a couple shots off before work ????


----------



## urbanshooter

Port boy said:


> Just got a mail drop from J5 getting a couple shots off before work


That's an awesome pair!! Love your venom PP and that retro LBS looks amazing too! Joey's slingmail rocks!


----------



## 31610

urbanshooter said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a mail drop from J5 getting a couple shots off before work
> 
> 
> 
> That's an awesome pair!! Love your venom PP and that retro LBS looks amazing too! Joey's slingmail rocks!
Click to expand...

ya i like it the Venom good call :thumbsup: ya i am a sucker for retro stuff for sure i am a seventies produce haha The cool thing with Joey give him an idea and he will run with it .Very happy with the frames


----------



## urbanshooter

Port boy said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a mail drop from J5 getting a couple shots off before work
> 
> 
> 
> That's an awesome pair!! Love your venom PP and that retro LBS looks amazing too! Joey's slingmail rocks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya i like it the Venom good call  ya i am a sucker for retro stuff for sure i am a seventies produce haha The cool thing with Joey give him an idea and he will run with it .Very happy with the frames
Click to expand...

True that! Joey's artistic versatility is quite inspiring. I think my LBS-PFS might be with the same retro micarta as your LBS. It's got a warm retro, feel good vibe of the easy days... I am a 70's child too!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Osage pocket parasite, usopp.55 and 3/8 steel. A very speedy little set up.
> PB, that wire looks fun!!


Just awesome my friend !! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Island made said:


> This morning shooting this natty from Drew Bilbrey, linitex bands from Ibojoe, pouch from treeman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 580017DD-2F5E-449A-985F-6C44143CC245.jpeg
> 
> Then at lunch time, shooting these two LBS's from my friend Joey!! Man did Christmas come early!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 073104B2-F2F0-4B2D-AF07-FB88365F22DC.jpeg


Man those 2 look cool together !!  glad your lovin em man !!! ... your very welcome.. and thank you also !!! Love my thumper!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Port boy said:


> Just got a mail drop from J5 getting a couple shots off before work


Heck ya buddy!!  .. so glad your liking em !!! . Hope that Parasite gets attached permanently to your pocket !!!  .. thanks again for the support my friend !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

urbanshooter said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a mail drop from J5 getting a couple shots off before work
> 
> 
> 
> That's an awesome pair!! Love your venom PP and that retro LBS looks amazing too! Joey's slingmail rocks!
Click to expand...

Thanks brother !! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a mail drop from J5 getting a couple shots off before work
> 
> 
> 
> Heck ya buddy!!  .. so glad your liking em !!! . Hope that Parasite gets attached permanently to your pocket !!!  .. thanks again for the support my friend !
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

thinking I am going to use it all winter.I always going between frames I try to stick to the pp and see how I do


----------



## raventree78

Had a go with this one on Thanksgiving Day. Scout set up light and biodegradable air-soft bbs. I like this set up because I can roll cans around the yard and not stress about the bbs as they break down fairly quickly.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting an SPS as usual.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting these two in the basement today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today.


----------



## urbanshooter

These beauties...


----------



## Ibojoe

Holy cow!! 3? I’m jealous. That’s a fine trio!!


----------



## AlDermietzel

A bit under the weather today, but got out in the garden for a bit with these 2. Mostly shooting the pom with gzk 1842 loops and 10mm steel and 10mm lead. The 1842 seems to do well in the cold, - 2c here this morning. My shots kept bouncing out of my backstop, turns out it was frozen stiff as a board 









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Shooting my Pocket Thumper! Knocking the snot out of 1.5" styrofaom balls.


----------



## Eldon 77

Running my titanium Phoenix from sniper sling tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Ibojoe said:


> Holy cow!! 3? I'm jealous. That's a fine trio!!


Errrm... they multiply when I'm not looking? Heheh... thanks


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

urbanshooter said:


> These beauties...


 ..  love it my friend! .. I forgot you already had 2 pinecone LBS !! Thought you only had the 1 .. well we better start thinking of something else I guess  .. thanks for all the love buddy .. appreciate you!! LBS BABYYY!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Banded and shot this Drew Bilbrey original!


----------



## bigdh2000

Island made said:


> I'm gonna put a post about them. I don't know what it either lol There is like a pine cone in it tho!! Really cool


Pine cone and resin. Drew and I trade a lot of notes...


----------



## bigdh2000

Covert5 said:


> Banded and shot this Drew Bilbrey original!


That was one crazy build.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

StringSlap said:


> Shooting my Pocket Thumper! Knocking the snot out of 1.5" styrofaom balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3hits.jpeg


Love it buddy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Banded and shot this Drew Bilbrey original!


So amazing and original that one!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting this guy tonight

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Eldon 77 said:


> Shooting this guy tonight
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you find that design comfortable? The edges on the back side of the pinch cut into my thumb and index finger. I put mine on the trade table a SEST.


----------



## Ibojoe

The olive Champ by PB. Sumeike.70 bands and 7/16 steel.


----------



## Island made

What better way to start the day off, than with some early morning shooting.


----------



## Eldon 77

The little plinker tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

Port boy said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a mail drop from J5 getting a couple shots off before work
> 
> 
> 
> Heck ya buddy!!  .. so glad your liking em !!! . Hope that Parasite gets attached permanently to your pocket !!!  .. thanks again for the support my friend !
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thinking I am going to use it all winter.I always going between frames I try to stick to the pp and see how I do
Click to expand...

Port Boy,

My PP comes in tomorrow.I am going to shoot daily.

I cannot pledge a mono frame though...you and Fidencio have stuff in the mail to me.

And I just have some many special flips to be that faithful.


----------



## MakoPat

Port boy said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a mail drop from J5 getting a couple shots off before work
> 
> 
> 
> Heck ya buddy!!  .. so glad your liking em !!! . Hope that Parasite gets attached permanently to your pocket !!!  .. thanks again for the support my friend !
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thinking I am going to use it all winter.I always going between frames I try to stick to the pp and see how I do
Click to expand...

Port Boy,

My PP comes in tomorrow.I am going to shoot daily.

I cannot pledge a mono frame though...you and Fidencio have stuff in the mail to me.

And I just have some many special flips to be that faithful.


----------



## skarrd

shooting these two this month,sortof mono sling,one factory and one natural [one of my Favorite naturas] with5/16ths and 3/8s only this month


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my tricked out torque tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meriole

Aiming for a bird or a rat in the house haha


----------



## 31610

MakoPat said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a mail drop from J5 getting a couple shots off before work
> 
> 
> 
> Heck ya buddy!!  .. so glad your liking em !!! . Hope that Parasite gets attached permanently to your pocket !!!  .. thanks again for the support my friend !
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thinking I am going to use it all winter.I always going between frames I try to stick to the pp and see how I do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Port Boy,
> 
> My PP comes in tomorrow.I am going to shoot daily.
> 
> I cannot pledge a mono frame though...you and Fidencio have stuff in the mail to me.
> 
> And I just have some many special flips to be that faithful.
Click to expand...

haha Mako that is the problem to many cool frames to just pick one .Well guess a guy can have a couple with different set ups that be fine i think :thumbsup: someone told me u really need more than one frame with u because bands break plain and simple


----------



## Ibojoe

Paired a thumper up with a parasite for a long and short draw. Fun pursued!!


----------



## spewing

The surf was crap so came home and went out to the garage.

Shooting the Torque.

10mm steel with looped 1632 at about 280mm drawn out pretty much full butterfly in excess of 1300mm

Steel cans take a lot more of a beating than aluminium









That last bit took quite a while to break









Then back to the 30mm spinner


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Paired a thumper up with a parasite for a long and short draw. Fun pursued!!


Love it!! I have to get myself a pocket parasite soon!


----------



## Court215

Finally banded up this really cool shooter I got from Randy Knapps collection. Some really comfy shaping on this one


----------



## devils son in law

Court215 said:


> Finally banded up this really cool shooter I got from Randy Knapps collection. Some really comfy shaping on this one


Do you know who made that frame, Court? I have one very similar by doug dynasty, I love it.


----------



## Court215

I’m not sure of the maker, was hoping someone might shed some light on it. It’s a really sweet little shooter


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlDermietzel

Those pesky cans don't stand a chance today, my 2 most accurate slings
















Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

spewing said:


> The surf was crap so came home and went out to the garage.
> 
> Shooting the Torque.
> 10mm steel with looped 1632 at about 280mm drawn out pretty much full butterfly in excess of 1300mm
> 
> Steel cans take a lot more of a beating than aluminium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1227.JPG
> 
> That last bit took quite a while to break
> Now that's a well worn catch box! Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1228.JPG
> 
> Then back to the 30mm spinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1229.JPG


----------



## Ibojoe

Keeping the Thumpers thumpin!!


----------



## Blue Raja

Modified Daisy F-16

Shortened the forks and bent them towards the target, stuffed the grip with plumber's putty, medium resistance SPRI bands cut 1.5" parallel and folded lengthwise. Pouch is scrap leather laminated with duct tape. 3/8" steel shot.

This is a shooter and fast becoming my go-to slingshot.


----------



## Island made

Shooting this one today.


----------



## Island made

Blue Raja said:


> Modified F-16
> 
> Shortened the forks and bent them towards the target, stuffed the grip with plumber's putty, medium resistance SPRI bands cut 1.5" parallel and folded lengthwise. Pouch is scrap leather laminated with duct tape. 3/8" steel shot.
> 
> This is a shooter and fast becoming my go-to slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-16 001.jpg


And that's how you turn a few items from Walmart into a great piece of sling craft!!


----------



## 31610

Killing a can ???? pocket parasite loves chewing aluminum


----------



## Eldon 77

PP Taurus ott today. Usopp yellow and white.45 latex 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

@Island Made

Guilty as charged! This is definitely a "Wally World Special." Other than the leather scrap that I used for the pouch - everything was sourced at the local Walmart. This includes duct tape to laminate the pouch, #32 rubber bands to tie the pouch to the bands, the band material, #64 rubber bands for wrap and tuck, plumber's putty for the handle, para-cord and jute twine for the lanyard, and even the 3/8" steel shot.

Daisy F-16 frames are a bargain and with a bit of effort can be turned into a very comfortable and accurate hammer grip.


----------



## 31610

Well figured my shooting was done for the day but nope little frameless and bbq at 11:00 at night


----------



## spewing

Got home from work today and there was still some light left.

Still shooting the Torque. The frame I keep coming back to.

I was running out of 1632 and couldn't find any at a reasonable price so bought some 1636.

I tied some up as really short pseudo tapers for an easy attachment to the Torque. 50mm tapper and 280mm active length with a 1300mm plus draw.

Really giving 8mm steel some whack

Every time I have tried pseudo tapers with 1632 they have slipped, never had a problem with bigger tubes so wasn't expecting 1636 to hold but its showing no signs of slipping.

*Result*


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I'm gonna take my Obijoe J5 approved Semi-Faux Ergo LBS clone out for a walk today. It is just like the real thing....butt knot!























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Mojave Mo said:


> I'm gonna take my Obijoe J5 approved Semi-Faux Ergo LBS clone out for a walk today. It is just like the real thing....butt knot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wow that's a beaut!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take my Obijoe J5 approved Semi-Faux Ergo LBS clone out for a walk today. It is just like the real thing....butt knot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's a beaut!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Island!! A proven shooter and lots of help from The Forum on this build!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbark

Shooting over the top is starting to annoy me! . . My knuckles are sore from getting whacked all the time !

Am I the only one with this dilemma ?


----------



## Island made

woodbark said:


> Shooting over the top is starting to annoy me! . . My knuckles are sore from getting whacked all the time !
> 
> Am I the only one with this dilemma ?


I shoot ott a lot. And never get hand slap. Sound to me like your bands and ammo are not paired up well.


----------



## Tree Man

woodbark said:


> Shooting over the top is starting to annoy me! . . My knuckles are sore from getting whacked all the time !
> 
> Am I the only one with this dilemma ?


you might need to increase the weight of your ammo, or reduce the power of your bands.


----------



## woodbark

Thank you *Island made* & *treeman . . *I'll be damned ! I believed you have diagnosed my problem precisely, makes total sense. I have been shooting indoors with "garbanzo beans" but with the same heavy bands I use outdoors with 3/8 steel balls. Now that I think of it, I don't have this problem with the heavier steel ammo.

On the other hand, I never get hand slap with my TTF slings, regardless of ammo weight! . . . Guess it's just one of those things!

Anyhow, since I must use the beans for indoor shooting; I will definitely band up a lighter OTT and give it a go. Cheers all !


----------



## woodbark

Well, watta ya know; I shot some beans from a slingshot with light bands and guess what - NO HAND SLAP !! - - Thanks guys :bowdown:


----------



## Island made

woodbark said:


> Well, watta ya know; I shot some beans from a slingshot with light bands and guess what - NO HAND SLAP !! - - Thanks guys :bowdown:


Awesome!! Glad ya gotter figured out buddy.


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> woodbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, watta ya know; I shot some beans from a slingshot with light bands and guess what - NO HAND SLAP !! - - Thanks guys :bowdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!! Glad ya gotter figured out buddy.
Click to expand...

 glad we could help


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn my 2 favorites "for the time being". LoL ???? 
Pocket Parasite and Pocket Thumper. Usopp purple .65 and yellow.55. Good stuff!


----------



## bigdh2000

woodbark said:


> On the other hand, I never get hand slap with my TTF slings, regardless of ammo weight! . . . Guess it's just one of those things!


You can get band slap from TTF as well. It tends to hit your thumb instead of index finger.


----------



## AlDermietzel

Something a bit different this morning, single 1745s for a chilled one









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Paired a thumper up with a parasite for a long and short draw. Fun pursued!!


Oooohhhh brother !!! Now that's a whole lot of fun !!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Gonna take a few shots with this little one tonight. Finally getting the anodizing right!!


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> Gonna take a few shots with this little one tonight. Finally getting the anodizing right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17EBEFEC-A36C-4655-A016-0D33FA370AE6.jpeg


Duuuuuude! Looks great!!


----------



## Island made

StringSlap said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna take a few shots with this little one tonight. Finally getting the anodizing right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17EBEFEC-A36C-4655-A016-0D33FA370AE6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Duuuuuude! Looks great!!
Click to expand...

Appreciate that buddy!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Island made said:


> Gonna take a few shots with this little one tonight. Finally getting the anodizing right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17EBEFEC-A36C-4655-A016-0D33FA370AE6.jpeg


Nice one man !! Looks great !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Shot my mini taraus today. Took a few shots to get back in the swing of things, but man, that is a nice design.


----------



## Ibojoe

Trying out the new Simple Black on Tony's SMB. A fine combination. 
Anyone else tried this? Every thing about it screams GZK black. It's sure better than the old stuff.


----------



## Tony the slinger

Ibojoe said:


> Trying out the new Simple Black on Tony's SMB. A fine combination.
> Anyone else tried this? Every thing about it screams GZK black. It's sure better than the old stuff.


Sweet! Glad your enjoying that one


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Gonna take a few shots with this little one tonight. Finally getting the anodizing right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17EBEFEC-A36C-4655-A016-0D33FA370AE6.jpeg


WOW Shane, that anodizing looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

I spent some time today shooting this chubby little peghead. It's a nice shooting frame and the $7 price makes it a great deal.


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna take a few shots with this little one tonight. Finally getting the anodizing right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17EBEFEC-A36C-4655-A016-0D33FA370AE6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Shane, that anodizing looks great
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Darrell. It was giving me a run for my money, but i think we finally gotter


----------



## Island made

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna take a few shots with this little one tonight. Finally getting the anodizing right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17EBEFEC-A36C-4655-A016-0D33FA370AE6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one man !! Looks great !!
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you my friend!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Gonna take a few shots with this little one tonight. Finally getting the anodizing right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17EBEFEC-A36C-4655-A016-0D33FA370AE6.jpeg


Good grief Island!!? More metal black magic????

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Mojave Mo said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna take a few shots with this little one tonight. Finally getting the anodizing right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17EBEFEC-A36C-4655-A016-0D33FA370AE6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief Island!!? More metal black magic????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

He's obviously using some sort of magic wizard trickery.


----------



## Eldon 77

Here is my choice for Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Packing this today in my holster ! .. hey PB !!! Can you tell I carry this all the time !?! .. my bottle opener LBS In stainless steel from my buddy PB! 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Pocket Thumper with 1/2" TBG. Awesome combo for close range basement shooting.


----------



## Island made

treeman said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna take a few shots with this little one tonight. Finally getting the anodizing right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17EBEFEC-A36C-4655-A016-0D33FA370AE6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief Island!!? More metal black magic????
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's obviously using some sort of magic wizard trickery.
Click to expand...

You guys are just silly


----------



## Ibojoe

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Packing this today in my holster ! .. hey PB !!! Can you tell I carry this all the time !?! .. my bottle opener LBS In stainless steel from my buddy PB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nothing looks better on a frame than use spots and wear marks. Very cool buddy!


----------



## 3danman

Happy to be able to contribute properly to this thread. I had my first shooting sesh in nearly a year (?) yesterday. I wasn't exactly splitting hairs, but that's not what this is about.  I hope everyone is well!


----------



## 31610

Ha J5 it looks perfect definally seen some action


----------



## 31610

Well got out for a short session with my pocket Thumper. Boy it’s a sweet little frame guys


----------



## Ibojoe

3danman said:


> Happy to be able to contribute properly to this thread. I had my first shooting sesh in nearly a year (?) yesterday. I wasn't exactly splitting hairs, but that's not what this is about.  I hope everyone is well!


Hey buddy it's good to see ya chime back in. Missed ya. Welcome back!


----------



## Island made

Some early morning shots before the sun was up. Thanks ibojoe for the elastic!!! Loving it!


----------



## raventree78

It was a Simple Shot kind of day


----------



## desert drifter

I've been shooting 8mm airsoft BBs from a Chinese unbranded stainless peg frame compact sling. I built a folding BB trap measuring 14" x 18" out of dimensional birch and 20-22 ounce marine cotton canvas duck. The leather BB cup is also home made.

























After shooting a few thousand BBs into this trap I finally hit 16 hits out of 25 into a 10 cm circle from 10m.









I wont be happy until I prove to myself it wasn't a fluke by accomplishing it 3 times in a row.

What kind of paper makes a clean hole? I'm using card stock from Hobby Lobby. Either that or wadcutter ammo LOL.

'drif


----------



## KawKan

@desert drifter: Good looking group - especially for airsoft.

Good looking box, too.

I'm afraid if spherical ammo penetrates the paper, there will be tears.

The only solution I know of is to shoot steel at a paper target mounted on steel place. Nice clean holes, no tears.

Oh, if the plate is angled downward, it sends the ricochets to the bottom of the box.


----------



## SJAaz

Regular printer paper taped over card board makes a fairly clean hole. But I see that you tried that. Have to move the target around or change cardboard. It gets pretty ragged. I tried backing one target with ducttape.
Questionable results, but you can try it.


----------



## 3danman

Ibojoe said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to be able to contribute properly to this thread. I had my first shooting sesh in nearly a year (?) yesterday. I wasn't exactly splitting hairs, but that's not what this is about.  I hope everyone is well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy it's good to see ya chime back in. Missed ya. Welcome back!
Click to expand...

Thanks so much! As always, just a quick glance at the forum is all it takes to remind me what an awesome community and hobby this is. Best wishes to all --


----------



## Ibojoe

Broke out my little guys. English Ash cup by Mr Brooks and of course the Lbs by J5. 
Loads of fun in small packages!!


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Broke out my little guys. English Ash cup by Mr Brooks and of course the Lbs by J5.
> Loads of fun in small packages!!


2 great looking shooters right there!!


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> Some early morning shots before the sun was up. Thanks ibojoe for the elastic!!! Loving it! FC2EA638-E0D3-4243-827F-AD9A48A844FD.jpeg


real nice that shooter Shane ????


----------



## Knotty

desert drifter said:


> What kind of paper makes a clean hole? I'm using card stock from Hobby Lobby. Either that or wadcutter ammo LOL.
> 
> 'drif


Carefully bake the paper in an oven to get it crisp w/o burning.


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some early morning shots before the sun was up. Thanks ibojoe for the elastic!!! Loving it! FC2EA638-E0D3-4243-827F-AD9A48A844FD.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> real nice that shooter Shane
Click to expand...

Thank you John. I appreciate that.


----------



## desert drifter

Knotty said:


> desert drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of paper makes a clean hole? I'm using card stock from Hobby Lobby. Either that or wadcutter ammo LOL.
> 
> 'drif
> 
> 
> 
> Carefully bake the paper in an oven to get it crisp w/o burning.
> 
> Never thought of that. It sounds like it would work perfectly. I've have only one concern about it. How am I going to explain what I'm doing to my wife? I know what her reaction is going to be :nono: :nono: :nono: . And then she will have me hauled away in a padded van wearing a straight jacket.
> 
> 'drif
Click to expand...


----------



## Covert5

Just got a new 1'x 1' mobile catch box to carry around so I can kill some cans or shoot on the go when I run out of clay ammo when I'm out and about. Very please at how it's holding up.

Killed a can with my Jedi Slingchux with some 3/8 steel and 5/8 marbles.


----------



## desert drifter

Covert5 I've been looking at those for sometime now. I think they would be perfect for traveling, camping etc. Something small, compact and handy to sling a few shots at while your on the go. Might as well bite the bullet and look for one.

'drif


----------



## Blue Raja

Knotty said:


> desert drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of paper makes a clean hole? I'm using card stock from Hobby Lobby. Either that or wadcutter ammo LOL.
> 
> 'drif
> 
> 
> 
> Carefully bake the paper in an oven to get it crisp w/o burning.
Click to expand...

Mrs. Raja is going to love this!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Just picked up a torque


----------



## J3ff

I haven't been able to shoot for a while now but since my hours are back to normal I can start up again. This today


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Shooting this one a bit today after work.....cheap lil frame but comfy and fun.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Back on this...


----------



## StringSlap

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Shooting this one a bit today after work.....cheap lil frame but comfy and fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one of those. May have been the very first slingshot I bought when I got started. Surprisingly comfortable but I could never come to terms with that top slot attachment. Still don't like 'em!


----------



## J3ff

urbanshooter said:


> Back on this...


What is that latex.


----------



## urbanshooter

J3ff said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back on this...
> 
> 
> 
> What is that latex.
Click to expand...

It's Sumeike 0.45.


----------



## J3ff

urbanshooter said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back on this...
> 
> 
> 
> What is that latex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Sumeike 0.45.
Click to expand...

What ammo are you using would you use 11mm with that


----------



## urbanshooter

J3ff said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back on this...
> 
> 
> 
> What is that latex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Sumeike 0.45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ammo are you using would you use 11mm with that
Click to expand...

I use that for 6.35 mm, 7 mm and clayshot. If I were shooting 11mm I'd choose an 0.65 or 0.7 elastic.


----------



## Ibojoe

I never get to far away from these guys. They almost shoot all by themselves and right now my favorites.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> I never get to far away from these guys. They almost shoot all by themselves and right now my favorites.


Nice pairing for sure lbojoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

desert drifter said:


> Covert5 I've been looking at those for sometime now. I think they would be perfect for traveling, camping etc. Something small, compact and handy to sling a few shots at while your on the go. Might as well bite the bullet and look for one.
> 
> 'drif


Hey desert drifter, yah I can fit this in a backpack and it's light. They make smaller ones at 6"x6". I got mine on eBay, but the seller no longer has it. There are others on eBay for cheap just search "slingshot target box."

Sling-On!


----------



## bingo

Spent a hour with this natural today????


----------



## MIsling

My latest build!

















Thanks to @deraNdy76 for such a great design.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/107769-the-bullfrog-ott-topslot/


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Great! It has a nice 'workhorse' look to it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> I never get to far away from these guys. They almost shoot all by themselves and right now my favorites.


Joe, I think You and I had a very similar morning of shooting.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never get to far away from these guys. They almost shoot all by themselves and right now my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I think You and I had a very similar morning of shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9B5ADB89-5DD6-4FBB-B450-BDB8ED882814.jpeg
Click to expand...

Yeah I guess I'm hooked because I've got 2 exact setups. 1 set for 3/8 and a matching set for 7/16. 
I feel like shootn the mule today though. She's a good mule but I'm gonna shoot her anyway. Hahahaha
Hurry and get some bands on yours!!


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never get to far away from these guys. They almost shoot all by themselves and right now my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I think You and I had a very similar morning of shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9B5ADB89-5DD6-4FBB-B450-BDB8ED882814.jpeg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I guess I'm hooked because I've got 2 exact setups. 1 set for 3/8 and a matching set for 7/16.
> I feel like shootn the mule today though. She's a good mule but I'm gonna shoot her anyway. Hahahaha
> Hurry and get some bands on yours!!
Click to expand...

Banding mine now!!!


----------



## Northerner

The lunchtime temp today was right at the freezing point so I got outside to shoot three nice frames. Metal doesn't feel so wonderful during the winter but the poly is fine.

*Lion Mouth ... TTF Mini-Taurus ... Chubby Peghead*


----------



## Island made

Here she is In all her glory!! Shoots amazing, already put meat in the freezer. Thanks again Port Boy!


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Here she is In all her glory!! Shoots amazing, already put meat in the freezer. Thanks again Port Boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 483AF10D-7105-4C28-802A-AEBF138300CE.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1CE98882-CBE5-43B8-8DEA-042484C53262.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E6D8DD37-8DDF-4D61-B9C6-8FA1B6C586BA.jpeg


Wow looks good man ready to rock !


----------



## AlDermietzel

Ti's the season to be Phoxxy









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Well out with my thumper than little girl next came out to play had to shut it down


----------



## Eldon 77

My Sunday morning choice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

AlDermietzel said:


> Ti's the season to be Phoxxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Oooo jolly rancher slingshot!!


----------



## JASling

Put some flats on the Capuchin  love this frame









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ran out of light :-( before I get the can apart


----------



## Ibojoe

PBs Champ all dressed in Sumeike white. Smoothness. Pure smoothness


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> PBs Champ all dressed in Sumeike white. Smoothness. Pure smoothness


dang that's a sweet frame Joe


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Ran out of light :-( before I get the can apart


Nice shooting Jason! Sure gave that can a "thumping"


----------



## 31610

I bin shooting Thumper and frameless . I switch between the two


----------



## urbanshooter

A trinity for festive shooting... Blessed Christmas to everyone!!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> PBs Champ all dressed in Sumeike white. Smoothness. Pure smoothness
> 
> 
> 
> dang that's a sweet frame Joe
Click to expand...

The ol boy that built it did a fine job
Hey Urban Shooter, some beautiful frames there!! 
A Blessed Christmas to you as well my friend!


----------



## Eldon 77

My Christmas Eve choice. I can not get enough of these little guys.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Did some holiday indoor sling'n and sliced these two!


----------



## MIsling

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

These today it's nice sunny 80 with a cool breeze soni thought I should use it.


----------



## Ibojoe

Pocket parasite with green GZK bands. Just out flipping some 3/8” steel. Having some Christmas Eve fun


----------



## AlDermietzel

My Mum has obviously been paying attention and got me a red wasp wolf for my Christmas pressie bless her ! For once I've got boxing day off, so I've taken the dog out and done some stump shooting and beer drinking ! I hope you've all had a lovely Christmas !









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Killed this can today with the PFS Bonegrip Flex! I changed up the ammo because I was getting some pretty good band slaps with 3/8 steel. Went with the heavy hitters - lead sinkers and these huge almost marble sized steel ammo from MakoPat! Thanks bro!


----------



## bingo

Use these metal lids as targets often have never burst one yet this was first shot with a new heavy hitter frame awesome


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> Use these metal lids as targets often have never burst one yet this was first shot with a new heavy hitter frame awesome


Oh ya buddy!!! Nice shooting!!! I guess I don't have to ask if it's working well for you!


----------



## bingo

It works very well bro a haven't had the chance to get out yet but made a quick target out the bk door ???? lol couldn't wait any longer a use them lids quite often and only burst 1 or 2 with a load of shots that was the first shot ????


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Covert5 said:


> Killed this can today with the PFS Bonegrip Flex! I changed up the ammo because I was getting some pretty good band slaps with 3/8 steel. Went with the heavy hitters - lead sinkers and these huge almost marble sized steel ammo from MakoPat! Thanks bro!


Those Bonegrip slings just look so danged comfy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

My popeye in the rain


----------



## 31610

Was out having a fire figured might as well have some shots and a beer ! Lol ????


----------



## Covert5

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killed this can today with the PFS Bonegrip Flex! I changed up the ammo because I was getting some pretty good band slaps with 3/8 steel. Went with the heavy hitters - lead sinkers and these huge almost marble sized steel ammo from MakoPat! Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> Those Bonegrip slings just look so danged comfy
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sling-N-Shot, yah bro it's one of my favorite frames. So comfy in the hand. I could almost shoot it without fully gripping it! Hopefully I get to go to a shoot next year. If I do, this for sure will be my primary. I can shoot for hours with this bad boy!


----------



## 31610

Well the band set gave up before the can


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Well the band set gave up before the can


Nice shooting!! Shoot marbles and you can cut a can in about 6 shots lol.


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the band set gave up before the can
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting!! Shoot marbles and you can cut a can in about 6 shots lol.
Click to expand...

ya than u have to replace can all the time . Also marbles bounce back bad even fast than u shot them lol to many windows around


----------



## Blue Raja

Hitting it (literally) old school.

Trumark WS-1. 1.75" SPRI medium bands folded in half lengthwise. Pouch is scrap pseudo suede laminated with duct tape. 3/8" steel shot. Leather wrapped handle - no other mods.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Blue Raja said:


> Hitting it (literally) old school.
> 
> Trumark WS-1. 1.75" SPRI medium bands folded in half lengthwise. Pouch is scrap pseudo suede laminated with duct tape. 3/8" steel shot. Leather wrapped handle - no other mods.
> 
> Can Cut 12 28 2019.jpg


1.75" wide bands seems like over kill for 3/8" steel. I don't know the thickness of your bands but I have never used more than 3/4" wide bands even with very thin bands for 3/8" steel.

Cut your bands in half and you will probably get more speed and less draw weight. You might get more band life and improve accuracy. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn my little cherry gapper from The Treeman. Included it with my Pocket Parasite for size comparison. 
It's a wonderful shooter.


----------



## J3ff

Nice one joe


----------



## Eldon 77

The rain has pushed me back to the basement. This is my Sunday afternoon choice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting it (literally) old school.
> 
> Trumark WS-1. 1.75" SPRI medium bands folded in half lengthwise. Pouch is scrap pseudo suede laminated with duct tape. 3/8" steel shot. Leather wrapped handle - no other mods.
> 
> Can Cut 12 28 2019.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 1.75" wide bands seems like over kill for 3/8" steel. I don't know the thickness of your bands but I have never used more than 3/4" wide bands even with very thin bands for 3/8" steel.
> 
> Cut your bands in half and you will probably get more speed and less draw weight. You might get more band life and improve accuracy. Just my opinion.
Click to expand...

Grandpa Grumpy - Thanks for the advice.

I am shooting medium SPRI exercise bands that I buy at Wally World. I have no idea of their thickness, they are designated "light" "medium" and "heavy" on the box, which also has a latex warning so I am assuming that they are latex. The mediums are very thin. They did not last long and really lacked power when I tried them in a single length about 3/4" wide. They shoot really well @ 1.5" doubled. They are not difficult to draw and seem to last a long time.

I draw about 31" and use about 7" active band length. This is my indoor target set-up.


----------



## Blue Raja

My first slingshot was a Trumark FS-1 almost 50 years ago. I ordered it from the back of a magazine. I think that it was $2.95. It came with a single white marble in the hollow handle. I had no idea how to shoot it. After a few tries, I abandoned it with a bunch of other possessions as I prepared for grad. school. Hopefully, someone found it and put it to good use.

After trying a bunch of ergos, I returned to Trumarks. I tried an FS-1, a WS-1, and an FSX-2000 (with stabilizers, sights, and rotating forks!). I find that I shoot the WS-1 better than the other Trumarks. In fact, the WS-1 holds it own against all of my other slingshots, including my favorite, a Kit Fix Hybrid with a Wolf Claw arm brace from A+ Slingshots.

Here is my WS-1 with minimal mods. I took off the original tubes and pouch and simply wrapped and tucked some 1.5" SPRI exercise bands, doubled, and made a pouch from fake suede laminated with duct tape, 3" x 7/8". I wrapped a strip of leather around the plastic handle.

This is a great target set up and it feels as though I am shooting my recurve. I hold it upright (vertical) and draw to my check and aim "instinctively."

Cutting cans is a lot of fun - but for practice, it is difficult to beat a piece of cardboard for tracking each of the shots. Cardboard don't lie!


----------



## J3ff

This


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Blue that leather wrap handle speaks to me of the Wild Wild West!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

@Mojave Mo - the stock plastic handle works fine, but is a bit narrow for my taste. I wrap the handle w/ either hemp twine or leather. Agreed, it gives the WS-1 a jaunty look.

thanks!


----------



## Covert5

Can cut with the Slingbone today!


----------



## Blue Raja

Covert5 said:


> Can cut with the Slingbone today!


 Green tea?


----------



## Covert5

Blue Raja said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can cut with the Slingbone today!
> 
> 
> 
> Green tea?
Click to expand...

Green tea does a body good! Keeps you young! Couple that with a slingshot, you got yourself the fountain of youth brotha! Lol

Sling-On!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Custom PPMG+ Today!


----------



## Eldon 77

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Custom PPMG+ Today!


WOW. That thing is amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

That's dope


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my custom made wolverine made Porters custom slings of Canada.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

@Covert5 - I am actually with you on that. Mrs. Raja is a massage therapist and nutritional counselor. Green tea is the morning drink of choice at the Raja residence. Coffee is banned as a neuro-toxin. Since I work from home, I am able to take frequent breaks to shoot my slingshot, and have a cup of green tea.

Sling-on, brothers and sisters!


----------



## skarrd

headed out to shoot these today and by the time i got to the woods the weather dropped,so i went home and shot BBs in the garage,,,,,yay :banghead:


----------



## urbanshooter

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Custom PPMG+ Today!


That's a sweet frame!!! Who's the builder, if I may ask?


----------



## Samurai Samoht

urbanshooter said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Custom PPMG+ Today!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sweet frame!!! Who's the builder, if I may ask?
Click to expand...

This was done by PVS Custom Slingshot Catapults 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Last can kill for me for the year 2019!

My CCW- Concealed Catapult Wallet

Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Happy New Year folks.

Haven't shot this Fish made Hunter Catapult in awhile, so threw some new .75 Precise bands on it today. 
Such a fun little no nonsense frame. I've also got a Hunter Ergo too, sirca 2010 I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akiva9999

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Happy New Year folks.
> 
> Haven't shot this Fish made Hunter Catapult in awhile, so threw some new .75 Precise bands on it today.
> Such a fun little no nonsense frame. I've also got a Hunter Ergo too, sirca 2010 I believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a JB knife and tool I see?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Hot off the press. A dedicated TTF backflipped Champ. Sumeike white and one of those coveted J5 pouches. 
A fine pouch Joey. Thank you very much!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

That is gorgeous @lbojoe......what are you using for the palm swell, very interesting material ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

I just can't get enough of this frame. This will definitely be my go to this year. Running .50 100% slingshot brand latex with 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is gorgeous @lbojoe......what are you using for the palm swell, very interesting material ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to know what that palm swell is as well, if I'm not mistaken that's what you used on my backflip.


----------



## Ibojoe

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is gorgeous @lbojoe......what are you using for the palm swell, very interesting material ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's white oak root that just happened not to split when it dried.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

akiva9999 said:


> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year folks.
> 
> Haven't shot this Fish made Hunter Catapult in awhile, so threw some new .75 Precise bands on it today.
> Such a fun little no nonsense frame. I've also got a Hunter Ergo too, sirca 2010 I believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a JB knife and tool I see?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes sir !! This is the Companion.. Carry it almost everyday.. Love it.. The folks at JBK & T great


----------



## raventree78

Used these to ring in the new year


----------



## Island made

Finally got some shooting time in. This was the lineup today.


----------



## 31610

Mini monster down


----------



## akiva9999

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> akiva9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mtnfolk Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year folks.
> 
> Haven't shot this Fish made Hunter Catapult in awhile, so threw some new .75 Precise bands on it today.
> Such a fun little no nonsense frame. I've also got a Hunter Ergo too, sirca 2010 I believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a JB knife and tool I see?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir !! This is the Companion.. Carry it almost everyday.. Love it.. The folks at JBK & T great
Click to expand...

Nice! I'm a fan too, met them at a blade show outside of Austin last year... very down to earth people, and super friendly. I switch my daily carry between their EDU or the Alpha Wolf from Knives of Alaska

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard

A marriage made in Milwaukee! Thanks to Tex Shooter for the band recommendations (black mambas from Saunders) Thanks to Terry Taylor's Bonegrip Lhh ott. Works very well with7/16 steel!


----------



## 31610

Ishtar time shooting and cooking


----------



## Tree Man

Nice!


----------



## Ibojoe

Let’s shoot. Let’s eat!! Looks fun, my catch box is next to the outdoor kitchen. Need some activity to keep warm. LoL


----------



## urbanshooter

First slingmail of 2020... will be banding this up tonight as soon as I get home... Got it from Wujim. It's pretty well made and a lot smaller than I thougt it would be! Right hand hold for me...

I don't get why photos keep getting turned on their side...


----------



## Covert5

urbanshooter said:


> First slingmail of 2020... will be banding this up tonight as soon as I get home... Got it from Wujim. It's pretty well made and a lot smaller than I thougt it would be! Right hand hold for me...
> I don't get why photos keep getting turned on their side...


Wow that's a beauty!!!


----------



## Covert5

The awesome Bonegrip OTT!


----------



## Ibojoe

urbanshooter said:


> First slingmail of 2020... will be banding this up tonight as soon as I get home... Got it from Wujim. It's pretty well made and a lot smaller than I thougt it would be! Right hand hold for me...
> I don't get why photos keep getting turned on their side...


Wow that brass and G-10 go together so well. Gorgeous frame buddy! Congratulations.


----------



## 31610

Well here how things r going to day ????


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Well here how things r going to day


Awesome cut bro!!!


----------



## Covert5

Warming up with this one today. Gifted to me by Mikeylikesit!


----------



## 31610

Well found a can that takes a licking it’s a big target but thick . My 6mm Just leaves dimples so got some bigger grapes and more rubber still no hole haha. See if I can get it apart tomorrow ????


----------



## Blue Raja

Port boy said:


> Well found a can that takes a licking it's a big target but thick . My 6mm Just leaves dimples so got some bigger grapes and more rubber still no hole haha. See if I can get it apart tomorrow


Dang - maybe we should start reviewing cans?

"Much like a Sumo wrestler, the Sapporo beer can is thick, sturdy, and virtually indestructible. According to Sapporo, It's thick walls are designed to keep the beer icy-cold and to protect its contents when drinking in "rugged" locations. Sapporo takes the additional step of actually hot welding the seams, as opposed to simply cold folding. It took me over 100 shots with 3/8" steel and heavy bands before I was able to make my first hole. I suspect that the can will last through thousands of shots. Shot with smaller ammo and lighter bands, the Sapporo can should last through generations of slingshot shooting."


----------



## 31610

Blue Raja said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well found a can that takes a licking it's a big target but thick . My 6mm Just leaves dimples so got some bigger grapes and more rubber still no hole haha. See if I can get it apart tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Dang - maybe we should start reviewing cans?
> 
> "Much like a Sumo wrestler, the Sapporo beer can is thick, sturdy, and virtually indestructible. According to Sapporo, It's thick walls are designed to keep the beer icy-cold and to protect its contents when drinking in "rugged" locations. Sapporo takes the additional step of actually hot welding the seams, as opposed to simply cold folding. It took me over 100 shots with 3/8" steel and heavy bands before I was able to make my first hole. I suspect that the can will last through thousands of shots. Shot with smaller ammo and lighter bands, the Sapporo can should last through generations of slingshot shooting."
Click to expand...

well I never new all that info lol I like the beer . I have never seen it come in this can before . The can is heavy if it had a uniform size be awesome for a alcohol stove way better than a normal can ! Guess I am set up for a long time I bought 3 of them . I guess the best part is I can shoot it for a long time still get my .10 refund hahaha


----------



## urbanshooter

One more pic of this well made frame from Wujim...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

urbanshooter said:


> One more pic of this well made frame from Wujim...


Dang, that is a sweet frame ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Dialing this baby in before taking her out. Made by MakoPat!


----------



## akiva9999

urbanshooter said:


> One more pic of this well made frame from Wujim...


thats so pretty, I dont think I could bring myself to shoot it!


----------



## Island made

Well, I'm not usually one for frameless because I love the craftsmanship that each builder puts into there frames. But I had a busy day working around the property, hunt this can in a tree and fired off a shot every time I walked by. After about 6 hours I had the can cut lol.


----------



## Covert5

Warm'n up for today's can cut with this naughty natty!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Covert5 said:


> Warm'n up for today's can cut with this naughty natty!


That looks like a "nice" natty to me, not naughty at all , lol.....very nice indeed.

Do you know what kind of wood it is, because it looks a whole lot like the same wood I posted about on my New Year's Roundup post a few days ago ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Out bashing cans today day WI these 2 no much about for the freezer plus a forgot my phone ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Brought these out. 16/36 looped tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

Cjw, awesome sling run today bro!


----------



## Covert5

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm'n up for today's can cut with this naughty natty!
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a "nice" natty to me, not naughty at all , lol.....very nice indeed.
> Do you know what kind of wood it is, because it looks a whole lot like the same wood I posted about on my New Year's Roundup post a few days ago ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks bro, it's gonna be hazel!

Sling-On!


----------



## Eldon 77

Sorry to be so boring but I haven't shot anything else this year. The only change is I'm running ussop .55 latex on it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Eldon, I've been shooting the hell out of the one you sent me too. Great shooter.


----------



## lobohunter

My new edc









Sent from my Z719DL using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Almost got it dang company came ! Tryed tell them to beat it lol


----------



## Blue Raja

A+ Slingshot Kit Fox Hybrid with Wolf Claw arm brace, double dose of heavy SPRI bands, Simple Shot standard leather pouch. 3/8" steel. Shooting instinctive.

It slices, it dices, it shreds a Dr. Pepper can in no time, flat! End kitchen drudgery and make cooking a blast with your new Popeil pocket slingshot!


----------



## Ibojoe

Can’t seem to get too far away from this olive champ by PB. Sumeike white and 7/16 steel.


----------



## bigdh2000

I love catching up on what everyone has been shooting. The wide range of shapes and styles just proves what we always say, you need to find what works for you. There are some frames and band setups in here that I couldn't hit a barn door with on my best day. At the same time, what I shoot is not for everyone either. Granted, being a builder I test everything I make before I send it out. I have shot some wild combinations for me. It also allows me to understand what each element brings and lets me build better slingshots when a custom order comes in.

Here is some shooting I did over the weekend. Pucker factor was high...


----------



## Blue Raja

bigdh2000 said:


> I love catching up on what everyone has been shooting. The wide range of shapes and styles just proves what we always say, you need to find what works for you. There are some frames and band setups in here that I couldn't hit a barn door with on my best day. At the same time, what I shoot is not for everyone either. Granted, being a builder I test everything I make before I send it out. I have shot some wild combinations for me. It also allows me to understand what each element brings and lets me build better slingshots when a custom order comes in.
> 
> Here is some shooting I did over the weekend. Pucker factor was high...


That is one cool starship! Great shooting, as always.


----------



## skarrd

just this one today,black SS band set,and 3/8s steel


----------



## Covert5

Getting ready for today's can cut with this tiny chubby turtle by MakoPat!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Waiting on this slingmail to arrive.


----------



## Island made

Beautiful sunny day with these guys today.


----------



## bingo

Nice Shane ???? weather is rotten here


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting the ranger tonight.


----------



## skarrd

complete change today,Kestral [from Gopher SS] and marbles and TBG, out by the pond


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Very nice cjw


----------



## Blue Raja

A Pocket Predator TAC Hammer - courtesy of a trade with Raventree78. I received the slingshot, one of his very well made wrist lanyards, and a cool magnet attached to an NBA neck lanyard.

Banded with medium SPRI exercise bands, 1.5", doubled, and a fake leather pouch laminated with duct tape. Shooting 3/8" steel shot, instinctively. 37 shots to cut the can.

Thank you Raventree78!


----------



## bingo

Smashing this target today got nice weather for a change


----------



## Northerner

Was shooting this little Chinese hammer frame today. Price was a whopping $13 for the frame, 3 bandsets, 2 metal sights, 2 hex keys, 2 short sections of extra fiber optic rod, 2 extra sight screws and a 4cm silicone flapper target. It seems to shoot well with mild .50mm GZK bands and 7mm steel.


----------



## Covert5

Warming up for today's can cut with Simpleshot's Dead ringer.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

Today's can killer: MojaveMo's Hare Splitter!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Today's can killer: MojaveMo's Hare Splitter!


Lordy! It didn't fall apart?!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Mojave Mo said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's can killer: MojaveMo's Hare Splitter!
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy! It didn't fall apart?!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nope! This is a thing of beauty my friend!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

This arrived a few days ago (sorry it's not my usual glamor shot  ). Thanks to all who gave it attention here on the forum, and to those who recommended it specifically for me. You know my taste 

I haven't taken it outside yet but it points well and it feels excellent. A delightful weight it has.

Happy New Year everyone. Tonight I'm enjoying the feel of this slingshot while watching old footage of Neil Peart's drumming. One of my favorite all time rock n roll heros, very sad to hear of his passing. Listen to some Rush when you get a second.


----------



## Eldon 77

3danman said:


> This arrived a few days ago (sorry it's not my usual glamor shot  ). Thanks to all who gave it attention here on the forum, and to those who recommended it specifically for me. You know my taste
> 
> I haven't taken it outside yet but it points well and it feels excellent. A delightful weight it has.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone. Tonight I'm enjoying the feel of this slingshot while watching old footage of Neil Peart's drumming. One of my favorite all time rock n roll heros, very sad to hear of his passing. Listen to some Rush when you get a second.


working man was just playing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

The popeyes are great


----------



## duffman6988

This fauxx scout. the original was $130 on amazon.ca! Its down to 80 now. And this one was $14, plus i think its better because its one piece. I seen an original break at the handle once.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner

Shooting this one again.


----------



## Covert5

Knock..knock..who's there? Can. Can who? Exactly because Can is dead! Courtesy of the Door knocker by Mojave Mo!


----------



## akiva9999

Covert5 said:


> Knock..knock..who's there? Can. Can who? Exactly because Can is dead! Courtesy of the Door knocker by Mojave Mo!


love this frame!


----------



## Cjw

Brought this out to shoot today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Shooting a new rig ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Hugging the grill getting a few shots in. Man it’s cold!!


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Hugging the grill getting a few shots in. Man it's cold!!


Hahaha cold joe we just got 28 hours of rain know it's -12 with 15 inches of ice pellets lol crazy weather


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Hugging the grill getting a few shots in. Man it's cold!!


Someday I gotta go over for some of your Sunday brisket!! if only you weren't 35 hours away


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugging the grill getting a few shots in. Man it's cold!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha cold joe we just got 28 hours of rain know it's -12 with 15 inches of ice pellets lol crazy weather
Click to expand...

Same here buddy. Rained all day yesterday, and now we're under a foot of ice.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think that SPS may be my second favorite out of your SPS quiver!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Mojave Mo said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> I think that SPS may be my second favorite out of your SPS quiver!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 what's funny in one of my favorites is one of my cheapest SPS's . This one. The material never gets cold or warm no matter what the weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugging the grill getting a few shots in. Man it's cold!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha cold joe we just got 28 hours of rain know it's -12 with 15 inches of ice pellets lol crazy weather
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here buddy. Rained all day yesterday, and now we're under a foot of ice.
Click to expand...

Shane, I was gonna hit "like" on your and @portboy's post........but brother, there ain't NOTHING to like about weather like that, lol  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

How much money is sps S do you own? Just curious.


----------



## Cjw

A few thousand dollars. All were different prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Still shooting this guy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugging the grill getting a few shots in. Man it's cold!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha cold joe we just got 28 hours of rain know it's -12 with 15 inches of ice pellets lol crazy weather
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here buddy. Rained all day yesterday, and now we're under a foot of ice.
Click to expand...

I don't see how you guys even function in that kind of weather!


----------



## J3ff

Ibojoe said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugging the grill getting a few shots in. Man it's cold!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha cold joe we just got 28 hours of rain know it's -12 with 15 inches of ice pellets lol crazy weather
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here buddy. Rained all day yesterday, and now we're under a foot of ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how you guys even function in that kind of weather!
Click to expand...

 I know the rainy season puts a real damper on things uh


----------



## ChuckyVorhees

I switched over to frameless since I can take it anywhere without a rosing suspicion that it is a weapon...


----------



## Northerner

This morning I spent some time shooting a pair of accurate and very well designed frames. Both are banded with .50mm GZK orange to launch 8mm (5/16") steel ammo.

*Pocket Predator TTF Mini-Taurus*

*OTT Lion Mouth *


----------



## AlDermietzel

Shooting the wolf non stop lately. I normally only shoot ttf but im really getting to grips with OTT with this frame. I find I'm getting just as accurate OTT with this. The frame is so comfortable to hold and shoot, I love the scalloped tips and curvature. My favourite frame at the moment























Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

There was a break in the weather so I got a few in.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love that toxic green color, what's it made out of ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Love that toxic green color, what's it made out of ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 It's a polymer that Jim used for awhile to make a less costly SPS. Still has the Stainless steel core. They were about $50.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

Prepared for today's can cut with this collab sling between Portboy and MakoPat!


----------



## Ibojoe

Between pocket parasites, I’m playing with this extended fork wireframe. I’m pulling next to no draw weight but just zipping 7/16 steel. Can’t wait to butterfly on this thing.


----------



## Island made

Nothing shiny or blingy today. Getting some lunch time shots in with this little guy.


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> Nothing shiny or blingy today. Getting some lunch time shots in with this little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8C1F82DE-70F8-419E-9E85-C68F8ECF07BE.jpeg


Oooo that's an awesome tube version of your thumper!


----------



## bigdh2000

Island made said:


> Nothing shiny or blingy today. Getting some lunch time shots in with this little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8C1F82DE-70F8-419E-9E85-C68F8ECF07BE.jpeg


Nice wave attachment.


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


As far as looks go, this has to be my favorite in your collection.


----------



## JASling

bigdh2000 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> As far as looks go, this has to be my favorite in your collection.
Click to expand...

And this one would match really well with my Metrograde with the color scheme

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Nothing shiny or blingy today. Getting some lunch time shots in with this little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8C1F82DE-70F8-419E-9E85-C68F8ECF07BE.jpeg


That's a beauty there Shane! What ya doing to the handles now?


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing shiny or blingy today. Getting some lunch time shots in with this little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8C1F82DE-70F8-419E-9E85-C68F8ECF07BE.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beauty there Shane! What ya doing to the handles now?
Click to expand...

You noticed that?! Playing around with etching a little bit. Gives an interesting look to it. And a very nice grippy feel.


----------



## bingo

Nice one bro ????


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Banded up the chalice today. One if my favorite frames so far.


----------



## KawKan

Shooting .177 caliber steel with 1/4-inch butterfly bands on a flat-topped copy of the Jelly Bean


----------



## Covert5

KawKan said:


> Shooting .177 caliber steel with 1/4-inch butterfly bands on a flat-topped copy of the Jelly Bean


Ooooooweeee! Awesome frame and that's what I call a tight group therapy session brotha!


----------



## Covert5

Prepared these three for todays can massacre, C/O Skarrd! He took my Guillotine design and made it bigger and more comfy, with the best one - Version 3, being thicker and with the cool look'n shape. Thanks again buddy!


----------



## 8rnw8

Covert5 said:


> Prepared these three for todays can massacre, C/O Skarrd! He took my Guillotine design and made it bigger and more comfy, with the best one - Version 3, being thicker and with the cool look'n shape. Thanks again buddy!


What in the... is that a slingshot???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

8rnw8 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prepared these three for todays can massacre, C/O Skarrd! He took my Guillotine design and made it bigger and more comfy, with the best one - Version 3, being thicker and with the cool look'n shape. Thanks again buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> What in the... is that a slingshot???
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

8rnw8,

LMAO! Yes it is. From mini altoid shooter to what you see now! Lol

Before:





And after thanks to Skarrd!


----------



## 8rnw8

Covert5 said:


> 8rnw8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prepared these three for todays can massacre, C/O Skarrd! He took my Guillotine design and made it bigger and more comfy, with the best one - Version 3, being thicker and with the cool look'n shape. Thanks again buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> What in the... is that a slingshot???
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8rnw8,
> 
> LMAO! Yes it is. From mini altoid shooter to what you see now! Lol
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after thanks to Skarrd!
Click to expand...

Wow!!! I love it! (Also you are much braver than I, shooting 3/8 indoors, upstairs, and from a PFS, but clearly have the skill to do so. I shoot 3/8 in my basement, but with full size slings)

Are you thinking about selling these? I'd be interested in buying one.

Would also LOVE to see this in HDPE or G10 for a bulletproof weatherproof version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice rendition of the jelly bean Ray. The plugs were the only thing I didn’t like about it.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

A little hammer time tonight.


----------



## Grumblecakes

I am shooting a Mamba OTT designed by JaWu on Thingiverse. Got in a bottle of dark grey impact-resistant resin for my 3d printer so I decided to print up this neat design. I do like the center hole for the index finger - makes it somewhat slip-proof and more comfortable as I have small hands.


----------



## J3ff

Just a few shots from the uniphoxx today. It hecking muddy I hate the rainy season. It makes yearn for Washington state almost.


----------



## Covert5

Ipdvolvoz said:


> A little hammer time tonight.


That's a nice unique one I haven't seen before!


----------



## Covert5

Grumblecakes said:


> I am shooting a Mamba OTT designed by JaWu on Thingiverse. Got in a bottle of dark grey impact-resistant resin for my 3d printer so I decided to print up this neat design. I do like the center hole for the index finger - makes it somewhat slip-proof and more comfortable as I have small hands.


Wow that one is unique too!


----------



## Covert5

8rnw8 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8rnw8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prepared these three for todays can massacre, C/O Skarrd! He took my Guillotine design and made it bigger and more comfy, with the best one - Version 3, being thicker and with the cool look'n shape. Thanks again buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> What in the... is that a slingshot???
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8rnw8,
> LMAO! Yes it is. From mini altoid shooter to what you see now! Lol
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> And after thanks to Skarrd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!! I love it! (Also you are much braver than I, shooting 3/8 indoors, upstairs, and from a PFS, but clearly have the skill to do so. I shoot 3/8 in my basement, but with full size slings)
> Are you thinking about selling these? I'd be interested in buying one.
> Would also LOVE to see this in HDPE or G10 for a bulletproof weatherproof version.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

8rnw8,

I wish I had the time to make and sell these, but I'll make a template and post it on the templates section for whoever wants to make it and try it out!

Thanks bro! Sling-On!


----------



## raventree78

KawKan said:


> Shooting .177 caliber steel with 1/4-inch butterfly bands on a flat-topped copy of the Jelly Bean


Loving that jelly bean, I don't care for rounded fork tips so that shooter is eye candy to me


----------



## Island made

Shooting the j5 parasite this morning. Drove a 1/8" end mill to the bone yesterday. A tad tender on the fork supporting finger lol.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Island made said:


> Shooting the j5 parasite this morning. Drove a 1/8" end mill to the bone yesterday. A tad tender on the fork supporting finger lol. D62BD060-2317-4A80-B0F9-D95FD120A740.jpeg


Ouch!


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Shooting the j5 parasite this morning. Drove a 1/8" end mill to the bone yesterday. A tad tender on the fork supporting finger lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D62BD060-2317-4A80-B0F9-D95FD120A740.jpeg


well that was a silly thing to do lad ! Pay attention man we have more trades to do be safe


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

TTF TODAY.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Shooting the j5 parasite this morning. Drove a 1/8" end mill to the bone yesterday. A tad tender on the fork supporting finger lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D62BD060-2317-4A80-B0F9-D95FD120A740.jpeg


I don't know what an end mill is but I know what a bone INSIDE the finger is!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8rnw8

Covert5 said:


> 8rnw8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8rnw8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prepared these three for todays can massacre, C/O Skarrd! He took my Guillotine design and made it bigger and more comfy, with the best one - Version 3, being thicker and with the cool look'n shape. Thanks again buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> What in the... is that a slingshot???
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8rnw8,
> LMAO! Yes it is. From mini altoid shooter to what you see now! Lol
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> And after thanks to Skarrd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!! I love it! (Also you are much braver than I, shooting 3/8 indoors, upstairs, and from a PFS, but clearly have the skill to do so. I shoot 3/8 in my basement, but with full size slings)
> Are you thinking about selling these? I'd be interested in buying one.
> Would also LOVE to see this in HDPE or G10 for a bulletproof weatherproof version.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8rnw8,
> 
> I wish I had the time to make and sell these, but I'll make a template and post it on the templates section for whoever wants to make it and try it out!
> 
> Thanks bro! Sling-On!
Click to expand...

 Sounds great. Let us know when it's up, and great idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting one of pocket predators best tonight.


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the j5 parasite this morning. Drove a 1/8" end mill to the bone yesterday. A tad tender on the fork supporting finger lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D62BD060-2317-4A80-B0F9-D95FD120A740.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> well that was a silly thing to do lad ! Pay attention man we have more trades to do be safe
Click to expand...

Ya wasn't as fun as I imagined it to be Definitely more trades in the future...but first I have to get some building done and off to you In retaliation for all the stuff you sent me.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

You ever have a frame you just can't quit shooting? I did switch it up a bit tonight went precise .55 bands on her.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Eldon 77 said:


> You ever have a frame you just can't quit shooting? I did switch it up a bit tonight went precise .55 bands on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your commitment to that frame is making me think I need to get onboard!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Had to replace the bands. Couldn't hit the broad side of a barn tonight.


----------



## bingo

Works a treat ????


----------



## 31610

No can cut just cold paws ????


----------



## Covert5

Preparing for today's can cut with this LBS from CrazyCanuck! Thanks brotha!


----------



## 31610

Kill that can C5 ???? my can got lucky lol the old wind has some good bite to it today


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> Works a treat


Looks awesome brother.


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> No can cut just cold paws


I hear ya buddy. Hard to cut a can when you can't feel your fingers!!


----------



## bingo

Pretty nippy here aswell guys no as nippy as wer you guys are rite anuff cheers Shane my favorite shooter now lol ????????


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the j5 parasite this morning. Drove a 1/8" end mill to the bone yesterday. A tad tender on the fork supporting finger lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D62BD060-2317-4A80-B0F9-D95FD120A740.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> well that was a silly thing to do lad ! Pay attention man we have more trades to do be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya wasn't as fun as I imagined it to be Definitely more trades in the future...but first I have to get some building done and off to you In retaliation for all the stuff you sent me.
Click to expand...

Sorry you hurt yourself, but just so you know, a little blood on mine is completely acceptable! :neener:


----------



## Island made

StringSlap said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the j5 parasite this morning. Drove a 1/8" end mill to the bone yesterday. A tad tender on the fork supporting finger lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D62BD060-2317-4A80-B0F9-D95FD120A740.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> well that was a silly thing to do lad ! Pay attention man we have more trades to do be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya wasn't as fun as I imagined it to be Definitely more trades in the future...but first I have to get some building done and off to you In retaliation for all the stuff you sent me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you hurt yourself, but just so you know, a little blood on mine is completely acceptable! :neener:
Click to expand...

Haha, I'll polish it off before I send them in saying that....if everything goes right, they should get there wings tomorrow and begins their journey your way!


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the j5 parasite this morning. Drove a 1/8" end mill to the bone yesterday. A tad tender on the fork supporting finger lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D62BD060-2317-4A80-B0F9-D95FD120A740.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> well that was a silly thing to do lad ! Pay attention man we have more trades to do be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya wasn't as fun as I imagined it to be Definitely more trades in the future...but first I have to get some building done and off to you In retaliation for all the stuff you sent me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you hurt yourself, but just so you know, a little blood on mine is completely acceptable! :neener:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I'll polish it off before I send them in saying that....if everything goes right, they should get there wings tomorrow and begins their journey your way!
Click to expand...

No way!! Can't wait brother! Thank you!!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Court215

Icy blue Bone Grip, man is this thing comfy! And a custom crop top delta wing in brass and g10. Was tryin to get a shot o these two when a muskrat decided he had to check out these sweet shooters as well!


----------



## AlDermietzel

Court215 said:


> Icy blue Bone Grip, man is this thing comfy! And a custom crop top delta wing in brass and g10. Was tryin to get a shot o these two when a muskrat decided he had to check out these sweet shooters as well!


Wow a beautiful pair of frames!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

that custom delta wing looks very nice! I've always been a fan of that design but the standard size from wasp is a bit too big for me.


----------



## bingo

Ano theses are on other post but ther beautys ???? cheers PB


----------



## Covert5

Acclimating to the LBS baby!


----------



## Eldon 77

Mixing it up tonight. A slightly smaller version of my daily driver. Running ussop .55 and 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made

Shooting this beaut today, sporting the new ss black given to me by the one and only Ibojoe.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No can cut just cold paws
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya buddy. Hard to cut a can when you can't feel your fingers!!
Click to expand...

Must be all that white sand you and Port Boy got up there. LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Switching it up to my second favorite shooter. The P.P. Taurus ott. Still running ussop.55 and 8mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Brrrrrrr. Theraband black and bbs isn't the best cold weather set up.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JTslinger

This is the way. I have spoken.


----------



## bingo

Can bottoms was today's targets getn dialed in WI theses 2 ????


----------



## Island made

This beautiful treeman frame today.


----------



## Ibojoe

It's a beautiful sunny afternoon here. Slipped outside with this Thumper- Parasite combo. 
Life is good!


----------



## Tree Man

Hey Shane look what I'm shooting. Lol! I finally got the chance to spend some time with this little gem!
Man I love this frame.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting the usual. One with 20/40 Dankung tubes the other two with 16/36 GZK tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

Treeman very nice ????


----------



## Eldon 77

I have been so focused on accuracy and my form lately I needed to take a break. Having fun with my Gary Flatband Miller ergo today l. Running theraband gold and dollar store marbles









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

This is all I can do right now


----------



## Island made

treeman said:


> Hey Shane look what I'm shooting. Lol! I finally got the chance to spend some time with this little gem!
> Man I love this frame.


Awesome buddy! Glad your loving it!


----------



## Cjw

Going to put some 20/40s on this and shoot tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cjw said:


> Going to put some 20/40s on this and shoot tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dang. She is so pretty I'd put a dress on her and take her out for dinner!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

That is hecking beautiful


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Hey Shane look what I'm shooting. Lol! I finally got the chance to spend some time with this little gem!
> Man I love this frame.


Awesome buddy! Glad your loving it![/quote
Sorry Chris but that beauty was accidentally shipped to the wrong address. 
That is totally awesome!!


----------



## Island made

An Ibojoe morning today.


----------



## Covert5

After a long graveyard shift, shot my pocket carnival game!


----------



## Court215

Covert5 said:


> After a long graveyard shift, shot my pocket carnival game!


Haha awesome way to unwind


----------



## bingo

These today ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

Little black natty and a first can cut


----------



## Covert5

Congrats bingo! Well done!


----------



## Covert5

Didn't realize I was running low on rubber. These two buddies are sharing a bandset today!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Always make sure you got enough rubber bro.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Back to normal shooting the chunky version of my daily driver. Running.45 mm 100% slingshot brand latex on it. This stuff is really snappy with 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Playing with some power today with the long Tom. Sumeike.65 and 7/16 steel. 
(Without the cold hand slaps) This thing will flat throw some steel!


----------



## bingo

Looks like some tool that ????


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Little black natty and a first can cut


well hats off to ya sir ! i will drink to that m8 :drinkup:


----------



## Northerner

I followed Eldon's lead today and spent time shooting my two *Chunky Peghead* frames. One is banded with GZK .50mm Orange and the other has Precise .50mm Orange. Ammo was 5/16" steel.


----------



## Covert5

Prep'n for today's can cut with the Bonegrip PFS Flex!!!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Going to exclusively shoot these this year. I want to get real good and shooting something instead of just OK at shooting everything.


----------



## Island made

I bet y'all didn't know Black Beauty was a mule! Shooting the PortBoy mule this morning.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> I bet y'all didn't know Black Beauty was a mule! Shooting the PortBoy mule this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFEED3D3-5F0A-4066-9BEC-79C53C932B88.jpeg


Wholy cow thats a nice mule!!! Good job PB!!


----------



## KawKan

Island made said:


> I bet y'all didn't know Black Beauty was a mule! Shooting the PortBoy mule this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFEED3D3-5F0A-4066-9BEC-79C53C932B88.jpeg


She may work like a Mule, but she looks like a Thoroughbred!


----------



## AlDermietzel

I've got a Dankung antelope in the post, to get me in the mood I was shooting my x6 pom today with 2040 loops and 8mm steel. Pretty pleased with this little cluster of shots into the bottom of this bean tin from 10m









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Looks pretty accurate ????


----------



## bingo

Cracking mule Shane ????


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> I bet y'all didn't know Black Beauty was a mule! Shooting the PortBoy mule this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFEED3D3-5F0A-4066-9BEC-79C53C932B88.jpeg


I was thinking more like the black squirrel plague or Black Death hahaha . Nice pic fella !


----------



## Covert5

Testing out a cocktail set I made with some scrap rubber.


----------



## Eldon 77

I got this guy in the mail tonight from double L slingshot supplies. Excellent little frame.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

AlDermietzel said:


> I've got a Dankung antelope in the post, to get me in the mood I was shooting my x6 pom today with 2040 loops and 8mm steel. Pretty pleased with this little cluster of shots into the bottom of this bean tin from 10m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice sling and shootin ! 
May I ask on these type of slings, what your sighting reference is on the fork, or do you just line the tubes up over each other like flat bands and place that in line with your target ? 
( never shot any tubes, but have a Taurus tube sling coming from Tony The Slinger )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Dankung antelope in the post, to get me in the mood I was shooting my x6 pom today with 2040 loops and 8mm steel. Pretty pleased with this little cluster of shots into the bottom of this bean tin from 10m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sling and shootin !
> May I ask on these type of slings, what your sighting reference is on the fork, or do you just line the tubes up over each other like flat bands and place that in line with your target ?
> ( never shot any tubes, but have a Taurus tube sling coming from Tony The Slinger )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you mate ! It's a really fun sling to shoot. That's a good question! I was asking that question myself not so long ago! With loop shooters the most common way to aim is between the bands. So keep the frame horizontal, pull back to your anchor point and aim right down the middle of the bands. You can imagine it sort of like a side by side shotgun. Hope this photo I found helps it makes sense. Enjoy your new sling, I've got one of those myself and love it!
















Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeathyCopie

My Choice for today.

I really like this style of fork. Most of my homemade Cattys are of a similar style and suit my larger than average hands.

25-20 GZK .76 green and 9.5mm steels.


----------



## J3ff

Eldon 77 said:


> I got this guy in the mail tonight from double L slingshot supplies. Excellent little frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those popeye frames are great I love mine


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the Yew Champ made by Mr Brooks. GZK bands and pouch from Joey. Great stuff


----------



## Island made

Took a few shots this morning with this power house. Matt Redding HH from StringSlap sporting .5" wide linitex from Ibojoe and shooting 5/8" steel.


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> Took a few shots this morning with this power house. Matt Redding HH from StringSlap sporting .5" wide linitex from Ibojoe and shooting 5/8" steel. B54D53C9-56FB-4175-A3A1-482BF8C4E2C7.jpeg


POW!!!!


----------



## AlDermietzel

Got home from work to some sling mail from dankung. Black antelope, 10m of 1842 premium, and a few freebies. The last 30 minutes of daylight were spent gleefully obliterating a can, there was not a lot left of it by the time I finished 






























Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Went back to straight flats!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Took a few shots this morning with this power house. Matt Redding HH from StringSlap sporting .5" wide linitex from Ibojoe and shooting 5/8" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B54D53C9-56FB-4175-A3A1-482BF8C4E2C7.jpeg


Stag scales are so cool!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

AlDermietzel said:


> Got home from work to some sling mail from dankung. Black antelope, 10m of 1842 premium, and a few freebies. The last 30 minutes of daylight were spent gleefully obliterating a can, there was not a lot left of it by the time I finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


I just gave that sling to my daughters knucklehead boyfriend for Christmas. So simple, amazingly accurate!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

AlDermietzel said:


> Got home from work to some sling mail from dankung. Black antelope, 10m of 1842 premium, and a few freebies. The last 30 minutes of daylight were spent gleefully obliterating a can, there was not a lot left of it by the time I finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
> 
> NICE! But, too bad Diet Coke sucks! HAHA, Nice frame though!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting the old wire frame this evening. Gifted to me and wrapped by Raventree78. Like my childhood but updated and much sweeter.


----------



## Ibojoe

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Shooting the old wire frame this evening. Gifted to me and wrapped by Raventree78. Like my childhood but updated and much sweeter.


That is an awesome weave! Wow nice frame all around.


----------



## bingo

A will try this out ????


----------



## StringSlap

Island Made Heavy Hitter with paracord tabs and 1745 singles. A very, very good combo with 7/16 and 3/8!


----------



## AlDermietzel

Ipdvolvoz said:


> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home from work to some sling mail from dankung. Black antelope, 10m of 1842 premium, and a few freebies. The last 30 minutes of daylight were spent gleefully obliterating a can, there was not a lot left of it by the time I finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
> NICE! But, too bad Diet Coke sucks! HAHA, Nice frame though!
Click to expand...

 I'm trying to mitigate the damage Christmas did to my waistline. In my head drinking diet coke instead of regular coke is good enough haha

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Just a natural day ????


----------



## Eldon 77

Back to my usual daily driver. Still running precise.55 with 8 mm steel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afishhunter

The Breeze. I'm shooting the breeze.


----------



## skarrd

Drug this one out of mothballs,for some can cuttin [if the drizzle lets up] not really a TTF shooter,this and the PP Scorpion are the only ones i can hit consistantly with


----------



## bingo

Natural finished up and shooting well ????


----------



## bingo

????????


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting the chunky one today. I have broke wasp spinners, the microfiber ones, now I'm trying the silicone ones









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Killing some cans in the snow rain crap ????


----------



## bingo

Nice shooting bud ????


----------



## Ibojoe

That plinker is really something PB. Awesome job on that one!


----------



## 31610

Thanks guys ! I love this plinker fits me well haha guess because I made it for me . My thumper and plinker and Joey s pp all pretty much same size love them


----------



## Island made

Still shooting Jason's mule.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Still shooting Jason's mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7138BC39-E7B7-4A3C-8134-B007EF798F9E.jpeg


Yo Island! Can I get a side photo of your Mule? I can see it is pinned, does it have a black core? I've been seeking a Mule since Old Miser (RIP) loaded a video for me a while back. It might be time for me to start drawing one up! Thanks, Moses

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

These 2 today until hands got too cold lol


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Still shooting Jason's mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7138BC39-E7B7-4A3C-8134-B007EF798F9E.jpeg


 looks good Man U really liking that bad boy eh m8 .


----------



## Eldon 77

Same old same old. Fresh ussop .55 band set on her. Happy birthday mo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Mojave Mo said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still shooting Jason's mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7138BC39-E7B7-4A3C-8134-B007EF798F9E.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Island! Can I get a side photo of your Mule? I can see it is pinned, does it have a black core? I've been seeking a Mule since Old Miser (RIP) loaded a video for me a while back. It might be time for me to start drawing one up! Thanks, Moses
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

hey bud the core is 10 mm ply scaled with oak but I turned the wood black with vinegar and steel wool . The pins r more for show I thought the brass and black wood looked good together. Just good epoxy is fine or good wood glue u don't need pins . U can find a mule template no real need to draw unless u don't have a printer


----------



## Covert5

It's been awhile since I shot this one. I had a hard time shooting it because it was meant to be a TTF shooter, but I don't have the skills to shoot TTF through a 3/4" fork gap. I finally found a way to band her up with tubes for OTT shooting. Testing her out before my next can kill. This was made by STO. He called it the 'tuner.' Haven't seen him around lately. Anyone heard from STO?


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> It's been awhile since I shot this one. I had a hard time shooting it because it was meant to be a TTF shooter, but I don't have the skills to shoot TTF through a 3/4" fork gap. I finally found a way to band her up with tubes for OTT shooting. Testing her out before my next can kill. This was made by STO. He called it the 'tuner.' Haven't seen him around lately. Anyone heard from STO?


see him every so often on the gram


----------



## bingo

Out for a hour or so on the cans lol


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still shooting Jason's mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7138BC39-E7B7-4A3C-8134-B007EF798F9E.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> looks good Man U really liking that bad boy eh m8 .
Click to expand...

Loving it dude!


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> Out for a hour or so on the cans lol


Looks good man! Those bands you been using lately, are this natural latex? Or maybe precise gen3?


----------



## Island made

Stealth shot from big dh today. Sporting butter bands from Ibojoe


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out for a hour or so on the cans lol
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good man! Those bands you been using lately, are this natural latex? Or maybe precise gen3?
Click to expand...

these are banded up with .65 precise


----------



## 8rnw8

Island made said:


> Stealth shot from big dh today. Sporting butter bands from Ibojoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBE225CF-DE5A-48B2-9E36-9498508488F4.jpeg


 Wow! That's almost too pretty to shoot!


----------



## Ibojoe

Hey Mo here’s one of Jason’s mules in olive with a stainless steel core. I never miss a chance to show it off.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Mo here's one of Jason's mules in olive with a stainless steel core. I never miss a chance to show it off.


Yup. That is a Mule alright! Something about them, that is for sure!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Hey Joe remember this one ? Wish this guy pop back up :-(


----------



## Covert5

Decided to go another day with the Tuner! Anyone else got a Tuner? If so please pm me. I got a couple of questions about it. Thanks!

Sling-On!


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Hey Joe remember this one ? Wish this guy pop back up :-(


If I remember correctly that went to Brooky. Miss that guy!


----------



## 31610

Yep ????


----------



## bigdh2000

No shooting here, but plenty of building.


----------



## Covert5

Frameless killer today.


----------



## meltonactual

Found a flock of cans. A couple of them were trying to fly away.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got to try this box out with a mule thanks PB ????????


----------



## bingo

Shooting well ????????


----------



## Covert5

Frameless Albatross killer today!


----------



## 8rnw8

Hadn't shot in a couple days so I got everybody out.

I would likely be a better shot if I focused on just one slingshot till I got my form down, but there are different things I like about each of these.

Plus I'm too indecisive. Lol.


----------



## 31610

8rnw8 said:


> Hadn't shot in a couple days so I got everybody out.
> I would likely be a better shot if I focused on just one slingshot till I got my form down, but there are different things I like about each of these.
> Plus I'm too indecisive. Lol.


 wow fella that's quite a spread u have going on ! I really want one them bone grips and a ysyeo frames and one them new scouts . Nice collection m8


----------



## 8rnw8

Port boy said:


> 8rnw8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't shot in a couple days so I got everybody out.
> I would likely be a better shot if I focused on just one slingshot till I got my form down, but there are different things I like about each of these.
> Plus I'm too indecisive. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> wow fella that's quite a spread u have going on ! I really want one them bone grips and a ysyeo frames and one them new scouts . Nice collection m8
Click to expand...

Thanks Port Boy! I highly recommend the Bonegrip and the Fugetaboutit. Both makers were awesome to work with and both slingshots feel incredible.

The new scout is my favorite simpleshot to date. Even though I have big hands, the ergonomics on the smaller scout LT are just perfect.


----------



## bingo

More on the black natty today cut my last can then on the smaller target ???? ????


----------



## Island made

Our baby is home from the hospital and there's finally some sun!! It a good day! This is whats in my pockets today.


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> Our baby is home from the hospital and there's finally some sun!! It a good day! This is whats in my pockets today. D5B202BB-FA84-466E-ADCF-6B1CA8ECB261.jpeg


gd stuff buddy nice cutter and slingshot ????


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our baby is home from the hospital and there's finally some sun!! It a good day! This is whats in my pockets today. D5B202BB-FA84-466E-ADCF-6B1CA8ECB261.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> gd stuff buddy nice cutter and slingshot
Click to expand...

Thank man, it's a good blade for the price.


----------



## Covert5

Shot one of my covert shooters today, the Slingbone!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Our baby is home from the hospital and there's finally some sun!! It a good day! This is whats in my pockets today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D5B202BB-FA84-466E-ADCF-6B1CA8ECB261.jpeg


Nice Shane , hope the little one is feeling much better and y'all all get some much needed rest my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Island made said:


> Our baby is home from the hospital and there's finally some sun!! It a good day! This is whats in my pockets today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D5B202BB-FA84-466E-ADCF-6B1CA8ECB261.jpeg


Is that a gerber flat iron? if so how do you like it?


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our baby is home from the hospital and there's finally some sun!! It a good day! This is whats in my pockets today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D5B202BB-FA84-466E-ADCF-6B1CA8ECB261.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Shane , hope the little one is feeling much better and y'all all get some much needed rest my friend.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks brother, she is doing much better now! And yes, we will be doing lots of resting.


----------



## Island made

raventree78 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our baby is home from the hospital and there's finally some sun!! It a good day! This is whats in my pockets today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D5B202BB-FA84-466E-ADCF-6B1CA8ECB261.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a gerber flat iron? if so how do you like it?
Click to expand...

Yes it is, I actually quite enjoy it, for the price it is very well made and feels solid. Holds a razor edge decently long. The only thing you'll have to do is put a drop of locktite on the pivot bolt as it backs out with use. But, for 35 buck it's hard to beat. And it just looks super unique!


----------



## Ibojoe

Covert5 said:


> Shot one of my covert shooters today, the Slingbone!


Super cool weave wrap on that handle!


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot one of my covert shooters today, the Slingbone!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cool weave wrap on that handle!
Click to expand...

Thanks Ibojoe! It's called the headhunter's knot.


----------



## bingo

Afew little nattys today ????????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my favorites tonight. SPS's Dan Hood's Stealth Shot, custom Dan Hood Mule.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my chunky peg head. Running burning skull .50 latex I picked up at double l slingshot supplies. I really like this latex.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Sporting the J-5 in the sunshine!


----------



## Grumblecakes

Shooting this new printed frame with 0.7mm bands from Pocket Predator and 10mm steel. Many thanks to Jacoza for sharing his cool designs with me! This one is called “Dragon Blade”. Very comfortable and I like that it can handle both OTT and TTF.


----------



## Tree Man

Its a hammerhead kinda day


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> Its a hammerhead kinda day


Ohyes itis!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

2 natural build over wkend ???? pics are better outdoors


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bingo said:


> 2 natural build over wkend  pics are better outdoors


Bingo, I like that your slings all look very symmetrical, nice and old school'ish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting the red star model with precise.55 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Cjw said:


> Shooting these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 fella u have lots nice frames wow ! I am guessing u don't let the noobs use them


----------



## Cjw

The friends I shoot with are experienced shooters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 natural build over wkend  pics are better outdoors
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo, I like that your slings all look very symmetrical, nice and old school'ish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

just the way I like them my friend and thanks ????????


----------



## 31610

Out killing cans with my bingo frame ????


----------



## Island made

These today. The one on the far left being the star of the show (a treeman masterpiece)


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> These today. The one on the far left being the star of the show (a treeman masterpiece) E2ACCAF8-A6C2-42C5-9D02-27DF147FE0A9.jpeg


beautys man nice ????


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Out killing cans with my bingo frame ????


its working for you my friend awesome ????????


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Out killing cans with my bingo frame ????


that be squirrel tracks a see lol ????


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out killing cans with my bingo frame
> 
> 
> 
> that be squirrel tracks a see lol
Click to expand...

i have a ton of them the black walnut trees attract them


----------



## J3ff

We dont have squirrels around these parts at least not that I've seen they have been replaced by chickens


----------



## 31610

J3ff said:


> We dont have squirrels around these parts at least not that I've seen they have been replaced by chickens


 funny creatures to watch two little red squirrels out today just chirping up a storm . The little Canadian red squirrel is a crazy and tough little customer he run black squirrels out his trees .the blacks ones r 5 times his size


----------



## J3ff

Port boy said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have squirrels around these parts at least not that I've seen they have been replaced by chickens
> 
> 
> 
> funny creatures to watch two little red squirrels out today just chirping up a storm . The little Canadian red squirrel is a crazy and tough little customer he run black squirrels out his trees .the blacks ones r 5 times his size
Click to expand...

Closest thing to that I seen here is the rooster try to chase the peacocks away any they are pretty tough till the peacocks get annoyed.


----------



## J3ff

Port boy said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have squirrels around these parts at least not that I've seen they have been replaced by chickens
> 
> 
> 
> funny creatures to watch two little red squirrels out today just chirping up a storm . The little Canadian red squirrel is a crazy and tough little customer he run black squirrels out his trees .the blacks ones r 5 times his size
Click to expand...


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> These today. The one on the far left being the star of the show (a treeman masterpiece) E2ACCAF8-A6C2-42C5-9D02-27DF147FE0A9.jpeg


I'd call that chalice the masterpiece!


----------



## Island made

treeman said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> These today. The one on the far left being the star of the show (a treeman masterpiece) E2ACCAF8-A6C2-42C5-9D02-27DF147FE0A9.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> I'd call that chalice the masterpiece!
Click to expand...

Thanks brother. But that's just a board cut


----------



## 31610

Doing some outdoor cooking and frameless


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Doing some outdoor cooking and frameless


Awesome grill'n and shoot'n bro!


----------



## bingo

Them sausage look good ????????


----------



## bingo

Afew shots today bit wet for it ????


----------



## Covert5

Using the force with my jedi slingchux!


----------



## Northerner

*DanKung OTT Ergo ... .55mm Precise Gen2 yellow bands ... 5/16" steel ammo*


----------



## Eldon 77

My daily driver running burning skull .50 mm and 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Eldon 77 said:


> My daily driver running burning skull .50 mm and 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eldon I am so pumped with that sling you sent over! I did some squirrel chasing at about 100ft. Extra comfortable. Latex is very snappy too, overpowered the balls at target distance, but sweet at 80+. Dig it!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daily driver running burning skull .50 mm and 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Eldon I am so pumped with that sling you sent over! I did some squirrel chasing at about 100ft. Extra comfortable. Latex is very snappy too, overpowered the balls at target distance, but sweet at 80+. Dig it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Im glad your enjoying it my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

..... Clay ammo, not balls!...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shooting the *Rib Bone* again today,still trying to cut a can with BBs,at 16 feet,Dang its tuff,got over 60 shots,very few misses and still hasnt split,Dented up pretty good SS small black tubes,BBs,cheek anchor.tomorroh sposed to be nice so maybe some real slinging outside


----------



## 31610

A bb cut cool I used 6mm and it takes forever and a couple days to cut . Wish u luck tomorrow


----------



## Ibojoe

Just testing this one out for a friend.


----------



## bingo

Just banded these up ????????


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Just testing this one out for a friend.


That's one lucky friend!!


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> Just banded these up


Those are nice John! Love the finish.


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just banded these up
> 
> 
> 
> Those are nice John! Love the finish.
Click to expand...

thanks bro ????


----------



## Island made

Shooting this beautiful Ibojoe frame today. Banded with some BSB Joe just sent me, as well as a warrior pouch! 
Thanks my friend.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Natty time... 
And, waiting on this Hydra to show up.


----------



## Covert5

Banded up and shot my snail today!


----------



## Tree Man

Tabs and tubes today on my new natty from PortBoy. Love it!


----------



## bingo

treeman said:


> Tabs and tubes today on my new natty from PortBoy. Love it!


nice natural treeman ????


----------



## Tree Man

bingo said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tabs and tubes today on my new natty from PortBoy. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> nice natural treeman ????
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy. It's my newest from Port boy. It's a fantastic frame.


----------



## bingo

treeman said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tabs and tubes today on my new natty from PortBoy. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> nice natural treeman ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks buddy. It's my newest from Port boy. It's a fantastic frame.
Click to expand...

got a nice shape to it ????


----------



## Island made

The temp is -ALOT today, perfect for trying out my new precise anti-cold. It's performing wonderfully! Now if I can get my fingers to....


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> The temp is -ALOT today, perfect for trying out my new precise anti-cold. It's performing wonderfully! Now if I can get my fingers to.... 38BCDF27-5B2F-4933-8A17-BFEE9F8CDAD0.jpeg


beauty Shane ????


----------



## StringSlap

Island Made Chalice!


----------



## Island made

StringSlap said:


> Island Made Chalice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chalmarb.jpeg


Awesome man! Hope it's shooting straight for you brother.


----------



## bingo

StringSlap said:


> Island Made Chalice!
> chalmarb.jpeg


that's a peach ????


----------



## 31610

treeman said:


> Tabs and tubes today on my new natty from PortBoy. Love it!


u have it set up for marbles nice how is it working for u ?


----------



## Tree Man

Port boy said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tabs and tubes today on my new natty from PortBoy. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> u have it set up for marbles nice how is it working for u ?
Click to expand...

I finally got the band length right. I hadn't shot tubes in a while. It's sending marbles like a bat outta haides. I love it. 
Tomorrow I be slinging the "Tiger G10"


----------



## 31610

treeman said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tabs and tubes today on my new natty from PortBoy. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> u have it set up for marbles nice how is it working for u ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I finally got the band length right. I hadn't shot tubes in a while. It's sending marbles like a bat outta haides. I love it.
> Tomorrow I be slinging the "Tiger G10"
Click to expand...

cool love to here your feed back on the Tigre and the natty


----------



## bingo

Getn this natty afew cans tomorrow ????


----------



## bingo

Nattys the day ????


----------



## Tree Man

My new " Tiger G10" from Port Boy. Love this thing!


----------



## 31610

Looking good ! I always thought u were a 1/4 steel guy ? How r the marbles going over pretty good


----------



## 31610

O man it’s so cold out today I was playing with some different ammo to find the sweet spot I hit low a couple times and smoked holes in my barrel !


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> O man it's so cold out today I was playing with some different ammo to find the sweet spot I hit low a couple times and smoked holes in my barrel !


nice frame that PB ????


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> O man it's so cold out today I was playing with some different ammo to find the sweet spot I hit low a couple times and smoked holes in my barrel !
> 
> 
> 
> nice frame that PB
Click to expand...

 thanks bingo black walnut always makes a nice lookin natty


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> O man it's so cold out today I was playing with some different ammo to find the sweet spot I hit low a couple times and smoked holes in my barrel !
> 
> 
> 
> nice frame that PB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bingo black walnut always makes a nice lookin natty
Click to expand...

its a beautiful frame PB ????


----------



## dogcatchersito

I shoot these every day. The dangkung, and my Martin Coleman are my top. My matchstick one is pulling in real close to be favorite.

And yes I prefer to shoot tubes, real fun.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Port boy said:


> Looking good ! I always thought u were a 1/4 steel guy ? How r the marbles going over pretty good


I shoot the small stuff when I'm shooting indoors. The weather has been warm enough to get outside and fling some marbles. I love this frame Buddy. I have it set up with simple shot black straight cuts


----------



## Ibojoe

Shot my very first hammer grip today. Thanks a million Flip!!


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Shot my very first hammer grip today. Thanks a million Flip!!


That's gotta be the best hammer I've seen! Amazing work flip!


----------



## 31610

Black walnut horses foot live this beast


----------



## J3ff

Ibojoe said:


> Shot my very first hammer grip today. Thanks a million Flip!!


That's a beauty


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Black walnut horses foot live this beast


beauty PB ????????


----------



## dogcatchersito

Port boy said:


> Black walnut horses foot live this beast


Is that your everyday brotha?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

dogcatchersito said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black walnut horses foot live this beast
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your everyday brotha?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

no I had never tried it till today I made two of them


----------



## 31610

Few more shoots with maple wasp


----------



## Northerner

Star version of the Lion Mouth ... 13mm x 10mm Precise Orange .50mm .... light draw weight ... 215fps with 8mm steel... great shooting frame!

This frame arrived today from Eldon on a trade. The trade was 100% trust on his side because I drove to Minnesota to pick up the package and then send off my side of the trade. Great guy to deal with!

*Peghead fever ... comfortable curvy peghead madness *


----------



## Eldon 77

I guess I will shoot the same. Running.50 mm jing ji yong pi Jin latex from the slingshot place on it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

2 natural today but was wet si no long shooting today ????


----------



## RoundBall

First can cut
75% BB's 25% 1/4" steel 
15ft.


----------



## Covert5

RoundBall said:


> First can cut
> 75% BB's 25% 1/4" steel
> 15ft.


Congrats roundball!


----------



## bingo

9.5s and portboys mule destroy cans in no time that's in wild wind ????


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Eldon 77 said:


> I guess I will shoot the same. Running.50 mm jing ji yong pi Jin latex from the slingshot place on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like a super comfy frame, got a link to where you purchased it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> 9.5s and portboys mule destroy cans in no time that's in wild wind


looking good John them 9.5 just love eating up Stella cans


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9.5s and portboys mule destroy cans in no time that's in wild wind
> 
> 
> 
> looking good John them 9.5 just love eating up Stella cans
Click to expand...

man it destroyed them cans was afew minutes once a got dialled in it was eatin them up lol


----------



## dogcatchersito

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will shoot the same. Running.50 mm jing ji yong pi Jin latex from the slingshot place on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a super comfy frame, got a link to where you purchased it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I would also like to know.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Was shooting till the 2 little girls came out


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Was shooting till the 2 little girls came out


horse shoe is a beauty ????????


----------



## Eldon 77

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will shoot the same. Running.50 mm jing ji yong pi Jin latex from the slingshot place on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a super comfy frame, got a link to where you purchased it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

To be honest I bought this particular frame from Ali express and it took forever. I would recommend going through C.N. Slingshot. Wu Jim seems a lot more reliable. 10.00 US shipped from him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

I'm shooting both of them today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

Today I installed *BSB .45mm white bands* on my new Star emblem *Lion Mouth*. Nice band!

17mm x 13mm x 190mm

810mm draw length

8mm steel

205 fps

Dealer link

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32866093248.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.15.35101b16Zckm1j&dp=5908b2a026829819fd78afc5529a8d51&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%253A%252F%252Fslingshotforum.com%252Findex.php%253Fapp%253Dmembers%2526module%253Dmessaging%2526section%253Dview%2526do%253DshowConversation%2526topicID%253D77032%2526sort%253D%2526st%253D160&mall_affr=pr3&dp=5908b2a026829819fd78afc5529a8d51&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%253A%252F%252Fslingshotforum.com%252Findex.php%253Fapp%253Dmembers%2526module%253Dmessaging%2526section%253Dview%2526do%253DshowConversation%2526topicID%253D77032%2526sort%253D%2526st%253D160&mall_affr=pr3&aff_request_id=018426b4c555480e8d90a655f74cb881-1581200265983-02871-VnYZvQVf&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1581200265983&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=018426b4c555480e8d90a655f74cb881-1581200265983-02871-VnYZvQVf&terminal_id=bacb5c2c50a44df18179fe9d62613804

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32869514921.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.28.14e11b16Qr2Zkd&dp=2a96b6bb9e6ce43f3226d644bd618254&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%253A%252F%252Fslingshotforum.com%252Findex.php%253Fapp%253Dmembers%2526module%253Dmessaging%2526section%253Dview%2526do%253DshowConversation%2526topicID%253D77032%2526sort%253D%2526st%253D160&mall_affr=pr3&dp=2a96b6bb9e6ce43f3226d644bd618254&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%253A%252F%252Fslingshotforum.com%252Findex.php%253Fapp%253Dmembers%2526module%253Dmessaging%2526section%253Dview%2526do%253DshowConversation%2526topicID%253D77032%2526sort%253D%2526st%253D160&mall_affr=pr3&aff_request_id=e55937d3d0164f0ead39bd6ca4dfddd0-1581200263512-04966-VnYZvQVf&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1581200263512&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=e55937d3d0164f0ead39bd6ca4dfddd0-1581200263512-04966-VnYZvQVf&terminal_id=bacb5c2c50a44df18179fe9d62613804

Wu Jim link

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=30c43808503f4e2d9bce495f64c9bae7


----------



## skarrd

All my 3/8s steelys are in the rock tumbler with some sand,i left the lid off my ammo tub and of course,it rained,and they rusted,but will be back on it in a day or two,meanwhile BBs in the garage,lol


----------



## Ibojoe

The olive champ from PB. One of my all time favorites


----------



## 31610

Lookin good Joe !


----------



## bingo

Its a beauty ????


----------



## AlDermietzel

Bit of OTT with the battered old faithful









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Nice evening-3 and calm so some 6mm steel and a head lamp ????


----------



## Eldon 77

Feeling a little bit different tonight so I dusted off the scorpion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Nice evening-3 and calm so some 6mm steel and a head lamp ????


awesome cant beat a headlamp ????????


----------



## dogcatchersito

Northerner said:


> Today I installed *BSB .45mm white bands* on my new Star emblem *Lion Mouth*. Nice band!
> 
> 17mm x 13mm x 190mm
> 810mm draw length
> 8mm steel
> 205 fps
> 
> Dealer link
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32866093248.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.15.35101b16Zckm1j&dp=5908b2a026829819fd78afc5529a8d51&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%253A%252F%252Fslingshotforum.com%252Findex.php%253Fapp%253Dmembers%2526module%253Dmessaging%2526section%253Dview%2526do%253DshowConversation%2526topicID%253D77032%2526sort%253D%2526st%253D160&mall_affr=pr3&dp=5908b2a026829819fd78afc5529a8d51&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%253A%252F%252Fslingshotforum.com%252Findex.php%253Fapp%253Dmembers%2526module%253Dmessaging%2526section%253Dview%2526do%253DshowConversation%2526topicID%253D77032%2526sort%253D%2526st%253D160&mall_affr=pr3&aff_request_id=018426b4c555480e8d90a655f74cb881-1581200265983-02871-VnYZvQVf&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1581200265983&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=018426b4c555480e8d90a655f74cb881-1581200265983-02871-VnYZvQVf&terminal_id=bacb5c2c50a44df18179fe9d62613804
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32869514921.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.28.14e11b16Qr2Zkd&dp=2a96b6bb9e6ce43f3226d644bd618254&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%253A%252F%252Fslingshotforum.com%252Findex.php%253Fapp%253Dmembers%2526module%253Dmessaging%2526section%253Dview%2526do%253DshowConversation%2526topicID%253D77032%2526sort%253D%2526st%253D160&mall_affr=pr3&dp=2a96b6bb9e6ce43f3226d644bd618254&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%253A%252F%252Fslingshotforum.com%252Findex.php%253Fapp%253Dmembers%2526module%253Dmessaging%2526section%253Dview%2526do%253DshowConversation%2526topicID%253D77032%2526sort%253D%2526st%253D160&mall_affr=pr3&aff_request_id=e55937d3d0164f0ead39bd6ca4dfddd0-1581200263512-04966-VnYZvQVf&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1581200263512&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=e55937d3d0164f0ead39bd6ca4dfddd0-1581200263512-04966-VnYZvQVf&terminal_id=bacb5c2c50a44df18179fe9d62613804
> 
> Wu Jim link
> https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=30c43808503f4e2d9bce495f64c9bae7


Thanks for the links fellow slinger

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Valery

Сегодня такая. Сделана из микарты и бамбука по чертежу, который я нашел на этом форуме


----------



## Covert5

My snail again today killed these four. He did the 4th can in 10 shots!

You can see the video here and join us in the massacre!

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/121212-2020-personal-can-cut-challenge/page-19

Sling-On!


----------



## Tree Man

Valery said:


> Сегодня такая. Сделана из микарты и бамбука по чертежу, который я нашел на этом форуме


Today is like that. Made from mikarta and bamboo according to the drawing that I found on this forum


----------



## Ibojoe

Valery said:


> Сегодня такая. Сделана из микарты и бамбука по чертежу, который я нашел на этом форуме


Very nice frame!


----------



## The island boy.

My can cuts in the past 2 days and i was shoting 1/4” steel with 3/8 to 1/4” taper on all of my slings at 30 feet shooting range 60 shots per can


----------



## 31610

The island boy. said:


> My can cuts in the past 2 days and i was shoting 1/4" steel with 3/8 to 1/4" taper on all of my slings at 30 feet shooting range 60 shots per can


nice shooting M8 .


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

A little PFS today.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Same as usual just switch to a 3/4 straight cut


----------



## The island boy.

Port boy said:


> The island boy. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My can cuts in the past 2 days and i was shoting 1/4" steel with 3/8 to 1/4" taper on all of my slings at 30 feet shooting range 60 shots per can
> 
> 
> 
> nice shooting M8 .
Click to expand...

 thanks man


----------



## Eldon 77

This was part of a trade I made with northerner a variation of the jelly bean. He sent it to ready to run without plum sanct band bands and some 7 mm steel. This thing is fun.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one yesterday,before the rain and cold hit,out of nowhere,Texas,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bingo

Dialled in this natty today ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Ripping it up with new frame !


----------



## J3ff

That's nice pb


----------



## 31610

J3ff said:


> That's nice pb


thanks M8


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Ripping it up with new frame !


nice ????


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n Portboy! Me too! Got this new frame today. It was gifted to me by my step dad! This is what my sling is yelling: GGGGGGOOOOOAAAALLLLL! Lol!


----------



## urbanshooter

Gonna try this new arrival from Wasp... The fit and finish is flawless!


----------



## Ibojoe

Urban, that's a nice looking frame! Didn't know they had something that wasn't party colored.
I like that one!


----------



## Island made

Shooting my bingo natty this morning, Thank for this one John.


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> Shooting my bingo natty this morning, Thank for this one John. 3D5E0089-596C-4044-A2BF-DDAC54BBBDA8.jpeg


awesome Shane how does it shoot for you bro ????


----------



## urbanshooter

Ibojoe said:


> Urban, that's a nice looking frame! Didn't know they had something that wasn't party colored.
> I like that one!


Thanks Joe, it's a solid frame! CNC aluminium and powder-coated. Available right now in either black or something they call Castrol green. I really can't find anything wrong with its fit and finish... it is fantastically well made. Wasp is doing a really stellar job with their quality control.... And it has an 85 mm fork width that I enjoy shooting. It's not gonna replace the Pocket Parasite which locks better into the hand and is more comfortable for its size but this will have a place in my rotation for sure! It just looks great...


----------



## Covert5

urbanshooter said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban, that's a nice looking frame! Didn't know they had something that wasn't party colored.
> I like that one!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Joe, it's a solid frame! CNC aluminium and powder-coated. Available right now in either black or something they call Castrol green. I really can't find anything wrong with its fit and finish... it is fantastically well made. Wasp is doing a really stellar job with their quality control.... And it has an 85 mm fork width that I enjoy shooting. It's not gonna replace the Pocket Parasite which locks better into the hand and is more comfortable for its size but this will have a place in my rotation for sure! It just looks great...
Click to expand...

That's a sweet frame!


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my bingo natty this morning, Thank for this one John. 3D5E0089-596C-4044-A2BF-DDAC54BBBDA8.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> awesome Shane how does it shoot for you bro
Click to expand...

Shoots great brother! It's the perfect size for me and it feels great!


----------



## Ibojoe

Diggin the curve! Got some Sumeike toxic green.50 on there flippin 3/8 steel.


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my bingo natty this morning, Thank for this one John. 3D5E0089-596C-4044-A2BF-DDAC54BBBDA8.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> awesome Shane how does it shoot for you bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shoots great brother! It's the perfect size for me and it feels great!
Click to expand...

awesome man that's made my day Shane excellent bro ????


----------



## bingo

Out a stroll for bunnies ther with the head lamp nowt about so a can got it with a natty from PB ???? ????


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Diggin the curve! Got some Sumeike toxic green.50 on there flippin 3/8 steel.


That's one stunning flip Joe! It needs a post all to itself!!!


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diggin the curve! Got some Sumeike toxic green.50 on there flippin 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one stunning flip Joe! It needs a post all to itself!!!
Click to expand...

I agree! A beauty! How is it held in your hand?


----------



## dogcatchersito

Ok, can't seem to put this one down. This is a Martin Coleman special and man is it good. Sometimes the best gift is handcrafted simplicity. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

dogcatchersito said:


> Ok, can't seem to put this one down. This is a Martin Coleman special and man is it good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


love it bruva kicking it old school ;-)


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Diggin the curve! Got some Sumeike toxic green.50 on there flippin 3/8 steel.


Joe that's awesome ! I have backflip envy


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Out a stroll for bunnies ther with the head lamp nowt about so a can got it with a natty from PB


 dude u chewed that can right off u never even hit the top half ! Nice shooting


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out a stroll for bunnies ther with the head lamp nowt about so a can got it with a natty from PB
> 
> 
> 
> dude u chewed that can right off u never even hit the top half ! Nice shooting
Click to expand...

???? thanks man a was ther for a wee bit at it but lol ????


----------



## StringSlap

Ibojoe said:


> Diggin the curve! Got some Sumeike toxic green.50 on there flippin 3/8 steel.


That's a stunner Joe!


----------



## Eldon 77

This was another part of my trade with northerner. This little modified feihu fork is an awesome shooter. Running some orange precise .50 and 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

That's gorgeous! Love the Sumeike green as well! Looks good on the frame


----------



## dogcatchersito

God



Eldon 77 said:


> This was another part of my trade with northerner. This little modified feihu fork is an awesome shooter. Running some orange precise .50 and 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God I'm jelly of your Lion Mouths and Feihu catty's. I will have mine on order by weekend. They gonna take a good while to get here though.


----------



## Eldon 77

dogcatchersito said:


> God
> 
> 
> 
> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was another part of my trade with northerner. This little modified feihu fork is an awesome shooter. Running some orange precise .50 and 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> God I'm jelly of your Lion Mouths and Feihu catty's. I will have mine on order by weekend. They gonna take a good while to get here though.
Click to expand...

I don't think you will be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valery

Продолжаю с маленьким шутером


----------



## skarrd

shot these 2 today,the 58-60 degrees was playing with the yellow PP bands,but the TBG seemed just fine,go figger


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diggin the curve! Got some Sumeike toxic green.50 on there flippin 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one stunning flip Joe! It needs a post all to itself!!!
Click to expand...




Covert5 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diggin the curve! Got some Sumeike toxic green.50 on there flippin 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one stunning flip Joe! It needs a post all to itself!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! A beauty! How is it held in your hand?
Click to expand...




Port boy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diggin the curve! Got some Sumeike toxic green.50 on there flippin 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe that's awesome ! I have backflip envy
Click to expand...




StringSlap said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diggin the curve! Got some Sumeike toxic green.50 on there flippin 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a stunner Joe!
Click to expand...

You guys are too kind. This one falls right into the hand and more importantly for me stays put. This one has a little more curve than the law alows, so I kept it. Great for people with arthritis. Excellent design Day Hiker!


----------



## bingo

More night shooting loln???? ????


----------



## Eldon 77

I haven't shot this guy for a while. Pocket Predator ott Taurus

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner

*Pocket Predator TTF Mini-Taurus*


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Cjw that's beautiful


----------



## bingo

Hard shooting today wind is wild


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting 3 from Performance Catapults. SPS, EPS and Bandelero.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Playing in the snow with this little devil ????


----------



## 31610

So snow hard see frame that last pic


----------



## Covert5

Warmed up with my Blue Moon and 3/8 steelys!


----------



## Eldon 77

Back to my LMS tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger

Played a little Switch in the morning waiting for it to warm up a bit, then shot these two beauties.


----------



## Island made

Today's frame.


----------



## dogcatchersito

This maple peghead looks amazing.


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> Today's frame. 803059A2-FFF4-4CFF-9F0E-496C09CEBB75.jpeg


Love the look of that one.


----------



## Covert5

Warm'n up again with Blue Moon!


----------



## AlDermietzel

Squeezed in some decent shooting today in between the rain . Starting to wear through this spinner now, it's seen some serious abuse though
















Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Let my English fox ???? out today love this frame !


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Let my English fox ???? out today love this frame !


loving the name bro ????


----------



## 31610

Fella that made it for me was a English ????


----------



## bingo

Its a beauty man why fox tho lol ????


----------



## Island made

dogcatchersito said:


> This maple peghead looks amazing.


Thank you!


----------



## Island made

treeman said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's frame. 803059A2-FFF4-4CFF-9F0E-496C09CEBB75.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look of that one.
Click to expand...

Thanks brother. It's all from your inspiration!!


----------



## 31610

I love bbq frameless Sunday rolls around ????


----------



## bingo

Nice ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

Warmed up with my CCW today!


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Let my English fox out today love this frame !


Wow! That Brook could sure build a nice frame. Love mine too! That right there is a beauty!


----------



## Ibojoe

Thumpin today!!


----------



## 31610

Good day for a thumper Joe ????


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Thumpin today!!


It's an honour to have your shooting them my friend.


----------



## Northerner

*Lion Mouth* banded with White .45mm BSB

*Lion Mouth *banded with Yellow .55mm USOPP


----------



## Covert5

Went out for lunch today and took my Spitting Cobra out!


----------



## 31610

Craving some ttf today


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my hook peg head from my awesome slingshot friend northerner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

That's a nice eldon


----------



## Eldon 77

J3ff said:


> That's a nice eldon


Thank you it is a sweet shooter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Craving some ttf today


beautiful bro ????


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craving some ttf today
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bro
Click to expand...

thanks my friend


----------



## Ibojoe

It’s the J-5 show today. Pocket Parasite with a brand spankin new set of BSB .65’s


----------



## AlDermietzel

Getting to grips with this one which didn't take long, shoots lovely!









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Here is my weekend line up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

It's official can't quite put H.O.D.A.D down shooting this today. Definitely very destructive, accurate, and comfy. I love aiming on some Ragu lids they take a beating and still keep ticking.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Been on a serious PFS kick lately.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dogcatchersito

Eldon 77 said:


> Here is my weekend line up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the top white one? Is that a homemade or bought?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

dogcatchersito said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my weekend line up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What is the top white one? Is that a homemade or bought?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It is a modified version of the jelly bean made by simple shot. Northerner made made this one for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Got off the press. Puttn a red cedar curve through its paces. BSBs.65 and 3/8 steel. 
Hard to get a good picture in all this cloud cover.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ibojoe said:


> Got off the press. Puttn a red cedar curve through its paces. BSBs.65 and 3/8 steel.
> Hard to get a good picture in all this cloud cover.


That is a beautiful slingshot!


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Got off the press. Puttn a red cedar curve through its paces. BSBs.65 and 3/8 steel.
> Hard to get a good picture in all this cloud cover.


That's beautiful my friend! Almost as nice as mine 








For those who don't know..Joe made mine as well


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Got off the press. Puttn a red cedar curve through its paces. BSBs.65 and 3/8 steel.
> Hard to get a good picture in all this cloud cover.


Ibojoe you are KILLING it with that curve. It is definitely your thing. With you approval I am trying to copy it on some Red Oak right now. All in all I am failing miserably but will end up with a worthy sling with some character, maybe might end up shootable!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Ibojoe said:


> Got off the press. Puttn a red cedar curve through its paces. BSBs.65 and 3/8 steel.
> Hard to get a good picture in all this cloud cover.


That shape is fascinating, Joe.


----------



## Tree Man

Love those curves my friend


----------



## MOJAVE MO

One of my best straight wrist shooters designed by SimpleShot, made by Proshot, the Haresplitter Lite. Great shooter for a relaxed grip. Hey Ibojoe..... You also make the Axiom Backflip correct? You made one for me that a new shooter in my world actually begged to take it off of me. My only joy in that gift is that he tells me he shoots it everyday back in the Mojave.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Ibojoe said:


> Got off the press. Puttn a red cedar curve through its paces. BSBs.65 and 3/8 steel.
> Hard to get a good picture in all this cloud cover.


Man Joe, That is beautiful !!. From center to center, about how wide is the gap would you say? Looks to be less than 4 but more than 3.


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe said:


> Got off the press. Puttn a red cedar curve through its paces. BSBs.65 and 3/8 steel.
> Hard to get a good picture in all this cloud cover.


Wow I'm luv'n that curve Ibojoe! Awesome work! Would you consider that a hare splitter?


----------



## Ibojoe

Covert5 said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got off the press. Puttn a red cedar curve through its paces. BSBs.65 and 3/8 steel.
> Hard to get a good picture in all this cloud cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I'm luv'n that curve Ibojoe! Awesome work! Would you consider that a hare splitter?
Click to expand...

It's a plinker design and a wingshooter recurve taken to the extreme. I'm just lookin for something that won't fly out of my hand. 
I'm working towards that end curve wrapping around my pinky.


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got off the press. Puttn a red cedar curve through its paces. BSBs.65 and 3/8 steel.
> Hard to get a good picture in all this cloud cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I'm luv'n that curve Ibojoe! Awesome work! Would you consider that a hare splitter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a plinker design and a wingshooter recurve taken to the extreme. I'm just lookin for something that won't fly out of my hand.
> I'm working towards that end curve wrapping around my pinky.
Click to expand...

its cool Joe I love it


----------



## 31610

Only shooting half a slingshot today ????????


----------



## Ibojoe

You forgot to build a handle. You must have good hands, there’s no way I could shoot that but it looks really fun.


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> You forgot to build a handle. You must have good hands, there's no way I could shoot that but it looks really fun.


 I new I forgot something haha it's a neat frame just might not be for everyone


----------



## J3ff

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got off the press. Puttn a red cedar curve through its paces. BSBs.65 and 3/8 steel.
> Hard to get a good picture in all this cloud cover.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful slingshot!
Click to expand...

Indeed it is very nice


----------



## Covert5

Chased this little fella around the parking lot today with frameless and some clays!


----------



## dogcatchersito

Covert5 said:


> Chased this little fella around the parking lot today with frameless and some clays!


Glad to see someone else using Clay's. Are those the 10mm or 12's?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shot these a bit today,trying to figure out which direction i like the rings facing,so i can do this to an antler piece i have,just BBs and 1/4 in steels for now


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

dogcatchersito said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chased this little fella around the parking lot today with frameless and some clays!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see someone else using Clay's. Are those the 10mm or 12's?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Clay's are usually my EDC. They are pretty accurate. I was hitting quackshot at 45 ft. These clays are 10mm.


----------



## meltonactual

My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

My titanium Phoenix by sniper slings. .50 orange precise 8mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

meltonactual said:


> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like everything about this. I have 4 of these frames.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

meltonactual said:


> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The nut and screw holding the tubes in place, did you add that or did it come with the shooter?


----------



## dogcatchersito

Covert5 said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The nut and screw holding the tubes in place, did you add that or did it come with the shooter?
Click to expand...

They come like that. Perfect for tabs too, I would get rubber washers though.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo P

These 2 today


----------



## wll

dogcatchersito said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like everything about this. I have 4 of these frames.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Your did a great job on that frame, it looks very, very nice. I never even thought of using the nut/screw arrangement like you did .... again very, very nice job.

wll


----------



## Covert5

dogcatchersito said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The nut and screw holding the tubes in place, did you add that or did it come with the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They come like that. Perfect for tabs too, I would get rubber washers though.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Cool, can you please provide the link? I'd like to check it out! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dogcatchersito

Covert5 said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The nut and screw holding the tubes in place, did you add that or did it come with the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They come like that. Perfect for tabs too, I would get rubber washers though.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, can you please provide the link? I'd like to check it out! Thank you for sharing!
Click to expand...

Here you go: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015AMVLBO?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

dogcatchersito said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The nut and screw holding the tubes in place, did you add that or did it come with the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They come like that. Perfect for tabs too, I would get rubber washers though.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, can you please provide the link? I'd like to check it out! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015AMVLBO?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's the one. It comes with some absolute crap bands and a faux leather pouch. There is a nylon cord wrap that can be stripped and discarded (unless you know a one legged person that needs a replacement shoelace). Throw away the bands and pouch. Keep the screws and nuts. Re-wrap the handle with paracord or grip tape and install whatever bands are your thing. I tried bands and tubes and tabs. I found that for me, using the screws to clamp the tubes in place is the most accurate set up. Looped tubes around the metal loop ears always seemed to drift around as I shot and resulted in a "wandering zero". I cut a leather pouch in half, punched some holes for the screw anchors and made tabs out of them. I attached my tubes to the tabs but it made them a bit too short. The band slap wore out the knuckle on my middle finger. Heavy flat bands anchored with the screws also beat the tar out of my index and middle finger. The Daisy tubes clamped in the screw anchors are pretty accurate, the proper length for my draw, and don't slap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

wll said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like everything about this. I have 4 of these frames.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your did a great job on that frame, it looks very, very nice. I never even thought of using the nut/screw arrangement like you did .... again very, very nice job.
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

Thanks wll! I'm still pretty new to grownup slingshots. I feel like I just got a couple of street cred points!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

meltonactual said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The nut and screw holding the tubes in place, did you add that or did it come with the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They come like that. Perfect for tabs too, I would get rubber washers though.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, can you please provide the link? I'd like to check it out! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015AMVLBO?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the one. It comes with some absolute crap bands and a faux leather pouch. There is a nylon cord wrap that can be stripped and discarded (unless you know a one legged person that needs a replacement shoelace). Throw away the bands and pouch. Keep the screws and nuts. Re-wrap the handle with paracord or grip tape and install whatever bands are your thing. I tried bands and tubes and tabs. I found that for me, using the screws to clamp the tubes in place is the most accurate set up. Looped tubes around the metal loop ears always seemed to drift around as I shot and resulted in a "wandering zero". I cut a leather pouch in half, punched some holes for the screw anchors and made tabs out of them. I attached my tubes to the tabs but it made them a bit too short. The band slap wore out the knuckle on my middle finger. Heavy flat bands anchored with the screws also beat the tar out of my index and middle finger. The Daisy tubes clamped in the screw anchors are pretty accurate, the proper length for my draw, and don't slap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I always had an issue with Daisy slingshot bands life span. Used plumbing surgical tubing from Lowe's half the cost and just as thick as Daisy's bands. Last a whole heck of a lot longer to boot. That may be of some use to you, hate to see you spending more money on the bands than the sling cost.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

dogcatchersito said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The nut and screw holding the tubes in place, did you add that or did it come with the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They come like that. Perfect for tabs too, I would get rubber washers though.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, can you please provide the link? I'd like to check it out! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015AMVLBO?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the one. It comes with some absolute crap bands and a faux leather pouch. There is a nylon cord wrap that can be stripped and discarded (unless you know a one legged person that needs a replacement shoelace). Throw away the bands and pouch. Keep the screws and nuts. Re-wrap the handle with paracord or grip tape and install whatever bands are your thing. I tried bands and tubes and tabs. I found that for me, using the screws to clamp the tubes in place is the most accurate set up. Looped tubes around the metal loop ears always seemed to drift around as I shot and resulted in a "wandering zero". I cut a leather pouch in half, punched some holes for the screw anchors and made tabs out of them. I attached my tubes to the tabs but it made them a bit too short. The band slap wore out the knuckle on my middle finger. Heavy flat bands anchored with the screws also beat the tar out of my index and middle finger. The Daisy tubes clamped in the screw anchors are pretty accurate, the proper length for my draw, and don't slap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always had an issue with Daisy slingshot bands life span. Used plumbing surgical tubing from Lowe's half the cost and just as thick as Daisy's bands. Last a whole heck of a lot longer to boot. That may be of some use to you, hate to see you spending more money on the bands than the sling cost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Dang. Never thought of it that way. I guess I am paying about $4 for every tube set. That's 73 cents less than I paid for the frame. To Lowe's I goes, I suppose. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

meltonactual said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The nut and screw holding the tubes in place, did you add that or did it come with the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They come like that. Perfect for tabs too, I would get rubber washers though.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, can you please provide the link? I'd like to check it out! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015AMVLBO?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the one. It comes with some absolute crap bands and a faux leather pouch. There is a nylon cord wrap that can be stripped and discarded (unless you know a one legged person that needs a replacement shoelace). Throw away the bands and pouch. Keep the screws and nuts. Re-wrap the handle with paracord or grip tape and install whatever bands are your thing. I tried bands and tubes and tabs. I found that for me, using the screws to clamp the tubes in place is the most accurate set up. Looped tubes around the metal loop ears always seemed to drift around as I shot and resulted in a "wandering zero". I cut a leather pouch in half, punched some holes for the screw anchors and made tabs out of them. I attached my tubes to the tabs but it made them a bit too short. The band slap wore out the knuckle on my middle finger. Heavy flat bands anchored with the screws also beat the tar out of my index and middle finger. The Daisy tubes clamped in the screw anchors are pretty accurate, the proper length for my draw, and don't slap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always had an issue with Daisy slingshot bands life span. Used plumbing surgical tubing from Lowe's half the cost and just as thick as Daisy's bands. Last a whole heck of a lot longer to boot. That may be of some use to you, hate to see you spending more money on the bands than the sling cost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dang. Never thought of it that way. I guess I am paying about $4 for every tube set. That's 73 cents less than I paid for the frame. To Lowe's I goes, I suppose. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not a problem brotha, that's what this community is all about. Always lending a hand and knowledge.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Little natty today for a hour while dry


----------



## Court215

Almost...


----------



## wll

dogcatchersito said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like everything about this. I have 4 of these frames.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Have you tried looped tubes inside a cuff using your same system ?

I'm looking at ways to speed up tubing change and shoot OTT. My rubber peg system using a small gypsy loop tie in a weld nut works very well and is pretty quick to change but I'm not fond of the way it looks. I have since gone back to the Chinese looped tube method, but my aim, with my anchor point is through the area where the tubes wrap around the inside section of eye of the fork, so I can't get as precise as I want to be.

With OTT I can put my target right on top of the pulled tube attachment area and be much more accurate, and as you stated you must be careful to set your tubes on the eye at the same place as variances in accuracy can occur if you don't.

wll


----------



## meltonactual

wll said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like everything about this. I have 4 of these frames.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried looped tubes inside a cuff using your same system ?
> 
> I'm looking at ways to speed up tubing change and shoot OTT. My rubber peg system using a small gypsy loop tie in a weld nut works very well and is pretty quick to change but I'm not fond of the way it looks. I have since gone back to the Chinese looped tube method, but my aim, with my anchor point is through the area where the tubes wrap around the inside section of eye of the fork, so I can't get as precise as I want to be.
> 
> With OTT I can put my target right on top of the pulled tube attachment area and be much more accurate, and as you stated you must be careful to set your tubes on the eye at the same place as variances in accuracy can occur if you don't.
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

I tried some looped tubes. I wasn't able to keep them from drifting around on the eye loop. Also, there is burr on the end of one of the forks that nicks the rubber loops when I slip them through the gap. I had a band nearly pop on me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Chased a golf ball around the yard with my mini heavy hitter and clay ammo.


----------



## Island made

StringSlap said:


> Chased a golf ball around the yard with my mini heavy hitter and clay ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20200226_172200.jpg


You don't know how great it is to see someone enjoying your work. Glad you like it buddy!!


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chased a golf ball around the yard with my mini heavy hitter and clay ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20200226_172200.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know how great it is to see someone enjoying your work. Glad you like it buddy!!
Click to expand...

Shooting that one the most these days. But even when I'm not shooting that one, I'm still shooting one of yours!


----------



## 31610

Haha u never see a white golf ball at my house


----------



## dogcatchersito

wll said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My after lunch frame: Chinese PC-M4 steel frame, Daisy tubes, dollar store marbles and a scrap leather ammo bag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like everything about this. I have 4 of these frames.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried looped tubes inside a cuff using your same system ?
> 
> I'm looking at ways to speed up tubing change and shoot OTT. My rubber peg system using a small gypsy loop tie in a weld nut works very well and is pretty quick to change but I'm not fond of the way it looks. I have since gone back to the Chinese looped tube method, but my aim, with my anchor point is through the area where the tubes wrap around the inside section of eye of the fork, so I can't get as precise as I want to be.
> 
> With OTT I can put my target right on top of the pulled tube attachment area and be much more accurate, and as you stated you must be careful to set your tubes on the eye at the same place as variances in accuracy can occur if you don't.
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

Not gonna lie I haven't found an easy way to do this. When I loop my tubes I tie them as close as I can to the frame. I think grinding out a groove on the tube loops would help. And snuggling the tubes tie super close is the best it can be.

Or use the Peggy (from Beanflips post) idea and matchstick attach the tubes and orient them in ott way. Best I have come up with so far.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my chunky peg head tonight. Running.50 Jing Ji Zhuan Yong Pi Jim latex from the slingshot place. I really like this latex for 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Dusted off the POM X6 after winter storage. Launching some odd shaped porcelain balls, approx 3/8" in size.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Leo P said:


> These 2 today


Nice shooters! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## StringSlap

Eldon 77 said:


> Shooting my chunky peg head tonight. Running.50 Jing Ji Zhuan Yong Pi Jim latex from the slingshot place. I really like this latex for 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Eldon, is the shipping cost/time from Jan reasonable?


----------



## Eldon 77

It's been about 5 or 6 months since ordered from him. For 2 full rolls of latex and a few different sample rolls the shipping was around $9.00 US. It took about 2 weeks to get it. He is a really cool guy to deal with. He will answer any questions you send him on messenger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the latest curve. This one is from an ash fork. Sumeike .50's
Any one else out there shootn?


----------



## 31610

So cool Joe that bottom pic looks like some kind of exotic bird . The flamingo flip


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the latest curve. This one is from an ash fork. Sumeike .50's
> Any one else out there shootn?


Gettin' curvier by the build!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the latest curve. This one is from an ash fork. Sumeike .50's
> Any one else out there shootn?





Port boy said:


> So cool Joe that bottom pic looks like some kind of exotic bird . The flamingo flip


Hahaha didn't see that one. Thanks buddy. Just finally got the bottom to curl around my little finger. This is coming right along.


----------



## Island made

Port boy mule and J5 parasite this morning. Both sporting elastic from Ibojoe, new ss black and ussop purple.


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> Port boy mule and J5 parasite this morning. Both sporting elastic from Ibojoe, new ss black and ussop purple. 045078D7-F884-4CBC-9129-D2551B2FF6DB.jpeg 39B2F302-998A-4139-BE5F-E00487FD0FA5.jpeg


those are a awesome pair ????


----------



## bingo

Wee natty ????


----------



## Got2Shoot

Wasp Wolf









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

Gettin in some practice on the pheasant target


----------



## 31610

Nice frames fella also cool target


----------



## Court215

Thanks my friend, oak natty by Atlas and the steadfast Fug, some great shooters too


----------



## 31610

This can cut was for my southern bro Joe ! New natty is way cool shooter smashing with 13mm steel . This the only way to start a snow day haha


----------



## meltonactual

PC-M4 version 2.0. I tied paracord tabs into the tube ends and attached them with the stock screws. I took it for a spin and fragmented a big chunk of sidewalk chalk that I tossed out into the yard from the porch. Range was about 25-30 feet. Heavy hitting and accurate. I'm going to take her out in the morning and try to smash a soup can before work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my red star frame tonight. Running BSB yellow and 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

The uniphoxx till it started to rain


----------



## dogcatchersito

Court215 said:


> Gettin in some practice on the pheasant target


Loving your Natty there

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

H.O.D.A.D has taken another Ragu lid. I can't eat anymore spaghetti for the lids. Also gave it some mother of Pearl inlays not sure how I feel about them though..?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

dogcatchersito said:


> H.O.D.A.D has taken another Ragu lid. I can't eat anymore spaghetti for the lids. Also gave it some mother of Pearl inlays not sure how I feel about them though..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


From what I can tell,the inlay looks good ?
Maybe it is the pattern of the bug trail with the inlay that's bugging you ?
A solid pattern or shape usually looks better with inlay imho.....like the MOP moon I inlaid on this flute, with a black wolf inlaid on top of it, just as an example ?
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> H.O.D.A.D has taken another Ragu lid. I can't eat anymore spaghetti for the lids. Also gave it some mother of Pearl inlays not sure how I feel about them though..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can tell,the inlay looks good ?
> Maybe it is the pattern of the bug trail with the inlay that's bugging you ?
> A solid pattern or shape usually looks better with inlay imho.....like the MOP moon I inlaid on this flute, with a black wolf inlaid on top of it, just as an example ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOPS....didn't mean to include my old truck, sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> H.O.D.A.D has taken another Ragu lid. I can't eat anymore spaghetti for the lids. Also gave it some mother of Pearl inlays not sure how I feel about them though..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can tell,the inlay looks good ?
> Maybe it is the pattern of the bug trail with the inlay that's bugging you ?
> A solid pattern or shape usually looks better with inlay imho.....like the MOP moon I inlaid on this flute, with a black wolf inlaid on top of it, just as an example ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I like the bug trails, I think if they were bigger it might have been easier to fill. I was hoping that the mother of Pearl would pop more also, would use a tung oil next time with the M.O.P. Going to use a finer powder of it I think , next go around.

Lolz I figured but truck looks nice none the less.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Today it’s the trusty Pocket Parasite. Precise.50 & 7/16 steel.


----------



## Got2Shoot

A little natural I made.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Natty ????


----------



## dogcatchersito

Got2Shoot said:


> A little natural I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dogcatcher approves of this shooter 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

bingo said:


> Natty


Dogcatcher approves of this one too.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shooting these today,almost forgot how nice the Kestrel is to shoot,Tham

nks to Port Boy for reminding me i had it,the ringshooter was just out for a test drive with either 16/32s or 18/36s not sure as i canniblized them from another SS


----------



## Eldon 77

Had some leftover simple shot black .70 so I cut some light tapers shooting 8 mm steel. My LMS frame.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

skarrd said:


> shooting these today,almost forgot how nice the Kestrel is to shoot,Tham
> nks to Port Boy for reminding me i had it,the ringshooter was just out for a test drive with either 16/32s or 18/36s not sure as i canniblized them from another SS


great idea wi them hooks s man an nice kez ????


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

More PFS shooting


----------



## bingo

This bad boy ????


----------



## raventree78

Got out to the range yesterday and had some can cutting fun with these


----------



## Ibojoe

Spring is springing here so it's time to shoot a bunch. 
Today's lineup.


----------



## Got2Shoot

Another Natty I made last night from my pile of forks.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Today I'm following Ibojoe in the way of the curve! Here's a natty I finished up plagiarizing Joe's design.


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Today I'm fallowing Ibojoe in the way of the curve! Here's a natty I finished up plagiarizing Joe's design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D48BA54B-355B-477F-AF36-A2D19A9F9025.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4A7E973A-1659-4A5F-886C-61D32981B2ED.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69C4A4FA-C408-4229-A106-3BCD17FFFA9F.jpeg


nice one that frame has more curves than a country road lol


----------



## Got2Shoot

Island made said:


> Today I'm following Ibojoe in the way of the curve! Here's a natty I finished up plagiarizing Joe's design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D48BA54B-355B-477F-AF36-A2D19A9F9025.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4A7E973A-1659-4A5F-886C-61D32981B2ED.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69C4A4FA-C408-4229-A106-3BCD17FFFA9F.jpeg


I need to make one of those curved slingshot at some point. They look awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm fallowing Ibojoe in the way of the curve! Here's a natty I finished up plagiarizing Joe's design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D48BA54B-355B-477F-AF36-A2D19A9F9025.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4A7E973A-1659-4A5F-886C-61D32981B2ED.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69C4A4FA-C408-4229-A106-3BCD17FFFA9F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> nice one that frame has more curves than a country road lol
Click to expand...

Haha. Thanks buddy!


----------



## Island made

Got2Shoot said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm following Ibojoe in the way of the curve! Here's a natty I finished up plagiarizing Joe's design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D48BA54B-355B-477F-AF36-A2D19A9F9025.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4A7E973A-1659-4A5F-886C-61D32981B2ED.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69C4A4FA-C408-4229-A106-3BCD17FFFA9F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make one of those curved slingshot at some point. They look awesome.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

There great man, joe's got a great thing going. Here's a much more beautiful one made by Ibojoe himself


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Spring is springing here so it's time to shoot a bunch.
> Today's lineup.


awesome bunch there buddy ????


----------



## JASling

These two today 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

I managed a few shots with this one before my fingers got too cold.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting an SPS as usual.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JASling

Cjw said:


> Shooting an SPS as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That my favorite sps from your collection 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

Windy day on the Delaware river, red oak natty


----------



## Ibojoe

MIsling said:


> I managed a few shots with this one before my fingers got too cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Man that's a nice one. Gorgeous frame!


----------



## Eldon 77

Changing it up tonight. Shooting my J-5 Trueblood. Running Dankung 1632 premium loops TTF with 8mm steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Ibojoe said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed a few shots with this one before my fingers got too cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's a nice one. Gorgeous frame!
Click to expand...

Thanks! It is one of my favorite builds so far. Is the picture blurry for you? I usually post pictures through Tapatalk, but it recently got updated and won't allow me to upload them at original quality.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ZS1

Hello All,

I tested my Vintage Pocket Rocket banded up with flats yesterday.

This is my first banding with flats as suitable elastic is almost impossible to find around here , the bands were made from a latex exercise band 0.50 millimeters thick.

I was not impressed with the performance , the bands are too thin , they were straight cut to 25 millimeters wide and roughly attached to the frame as this was a test run only.

Perhaps I should double-up on the bands.

I think that I will go back to tubes   .

Thanks for looking.



Cheers.


----------



## Ibojoe

MIsling said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed a few shots with this one before my fingers got too cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's a nice one. Gorgeous frame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It is one of my favorite builds so far. Is the picture blurry for you? I usually post pictures through Tapatalk, but it recently got updated and won't allow me to upload them at original quality.
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

A little blurry but still a gorgeous frame!


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Today I'm following Ibojoe in the way of the curve! Here's a natty I finished up plagiarizing Joe's design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D48BA54B-355B-477F-AF36-A2D19A9F9025.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4A7E973A-1659-4A5F-886C-61D32981B2ED.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69C4A4FA-C408-4229-A106-3BCD17FFFA9F.jpeg


Holy Tollido!! Thats some nice curves!! You sure got the hang of wood working quick! Beautiful build!


----------



## Ibojoe

LBS Sunday!! Almost forgot how good these shoot.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

ZS1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I tested my Vintage Pocket Rocket banded up with flats yesterday.
> 
> This is my first banding with flats as suitable elastic is almost impossible to find around here , the bands were made from a latex exercise band 0.50 millimeters thick.
> 
> I was not impressed with the performance , the bands are too thin , they were straight cut to 25 millimeters wide and roughly attached to the frame as this was a test run only.
> 
> Perhaps I should double-up on the bands.
> 
> I think that I will go back to tubes   .
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Check out the mod that Chris did on his YouTube channel Catapult Carnage.

I recently bought a Barnett Black Widow and am gonna try his mod.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> ZS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I tested my Vintage Pocket Rocket banded up with flats yesterday.
> 
> This is my first banding with flats as suitable elastic is almost impossible to find around here , the bands were made from a latex exercise band 0.50 millimeters thick.
> 
> I was not impressed with the performance , the bands are too thin , they were straight cut to 25 millimeters wide and roughly attached to the frame as this was a test run only.
> 
> Perhaps I should double-up on the bands.
> 
> I think that I will go back to tubes   .
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the mod that Chris did on his YouTube channel Catapult Carnage.
> 
> I recently bought a Barnett Black Widow and am gonna try his mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I like the Chinese handcuff method for attaching flatbands to a bent rod slingshot. You can easily convert between flats and tubes and no tools needed to do the mod.


----------



## bingo

Out a walk today just mooching about ????


----------



## Ibojoe

Eldon 77 said:


> Changing it up tonight. Shooting my J-5 Trueblood. Running Dankung 1632 premium loops TTF with 8mm steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So cool! So you can run that ttf or ott without changing anything? Right? That's a gorgeous J5!


----------



## Eldon 77

Ibojoe said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing it up tonight. Shooting my J-5 Trueblood. Running Dankung 1632 premium loops TTF with 8mm steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So cool! So you can run that ttf or ott without changing anything? Right? That's a gorgeous J5!
Click to expand...

Yes no changing anything just slip off the tubes and tie on some flat bands. Ttf is the only way I like to shoot tubes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Haven't shot cans in a long while. 13 shots LMS .50 precise 8 mm steel 36 feet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZS1

Hello All,

Thanks to those that responded to my post (No. 7094).

I will not be modifying my Pocket Rocket as this frame cannot be replaced , but I will investigate and modify another cheap wire frame.

I am not convinced that flat bands are better than tubes , at least with the elastic that is available to me , flats are also a pain to make  .

Just my present opinion.

Cheers.


----------



## Covert5

Breakfast of champions!


----------



## 31610

Suns a shining snow is melting and I am shooting


----------



## raventree78

Had a motley crew at the range today


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting this frame made by my awesome slingshot friend samurai. The cat ttf shooting some really light simple shot black tapers and 1/4 inch steel. I could shoot this thing for hours.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> This bad boy


that's a nice one,beauty


----------



## dogcatchersito

Covert5 said:


> Breakfast of champions!


Did you change it the grips on your toucan?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

dogcatchersito said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast of champions!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you change it the grips on your toucan?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I got mine like that bro. It was a gift.


----------



## Ibojoe

Gave the spinner a good thumpin yesterday.


----------



## bingo

Got2Shoot said:


> Another Natty I made last night from my pile of forks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice ????


----------



## bingo

Hitter today got some sun for a while ????


----------



## Island made

Shot these guys before work this morning.


----------



## Covert5

These two today!


----------



## dogcatchersito

Covert5 said:


> These two today!


How did you get your bone grip catty? I haven't found the maker of these in a while.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Hot off the press. A dedicated TTF backflipped Champ. Sumeike white and one of those coveted J5 pouches.
> A fine pouch Joey. Thank you very much!!


I like!!! Great work brother!! And I love the pouch !  ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Island made said:


> Shot these guys before work this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 994FF833-B0FA-459A-9863-5AFBE329108F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09A426E8-80FB-4435-A410-4860713F17A6.jpeg


Awesome my friend! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Smashing bottle caps with my storm trooper LBS! 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Smashing bottle caps with my storm trooper LBS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


nice frame J I only be able use that bad boy in the summer ! Ever dropped in winter never find until spring lol


----------



## Covert5

dogcatchersito said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These two today!
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get your bone grip catty? I haven't found the maker of these in a while.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You can order a Bonegrip from here: [email protected]

The maker's name is Terry Taylor. He is a great guy and awesome to work with. I have two - the Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork and the Bonegrip PFS Flex and I love both of them!


----------



## urbanshooter

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Smashing bottle caps with my storm trooper LBS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's a cool frame for sure! Heck, it even has an inbuilt excuse for any misses... Stormtroopers have terrible aim  ...in your hands however, it'll be a Shocktrooper...


----------



## Ibojoe

Brought the olive queens out for some fresh air.


----------



## dogcatchersito

Covert5 said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These two today!
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get your bone grip catty? I haven't found the maker of these in a while.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can order a Bonegrip from here: [email protected]
> 
> The maker's name is Terry Taylor. He is a great guy and awesome to work with. I have two - the Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork and the Bonegrip PFS Flex and I love both of them!
Click to expand...

Thanks brotha will have to get ahold of them to get one as well.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## James West

Champ's away


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Brought the olive queens out for some fresh air.


crackers Joe


----------



## Got2Shoot

Ibojoe said:


> Brought the olive queens out for some fresh air.


I love that mule.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

James West said:


> Champ's away


WOW James, that has to be a real Rayshot. Right? Gorgeous Champ!! That's one to be proud of for sure.


----------



## wll

I may be shooting this one later today, It is just one of my modified F-16's using a small gypsy loop and a rubber peg as a stopper. when I put it together. The wrap around the finger lanyard starting from the bottom of the sling to around the top fork with the fingers slid in between greatly helps position the sling in the hand and makes it much more comfortable to hold, It keep the slingshot high in the hand even when your finger are open. The paracord wrap handle makes the slingshot only about 5/16" thick, so the slingshot is extremely pocketable.

The F-16 is truly a very fine slingshot and can handle any elastic that you throw at it. The F-16 and the Chinese Cheapo wire slings are two of my all time favorites because they work, are not fancy, are inexpensive and can handle just about any elastic you can put on them.

The Modified F-16 minus tubes is below:










The below pic is of the tie that I use most of the time to install the tubes ... running the looped tubes through the paracord loop and using the cut piece of rubber tubing as a stop. The looped tubes MUST be stretched a lot to fit through the para loop and then when the rubber peg is installed there is no way they can come out because it is such a tight fit.










wll


----------



## 31610

Shooting my brand new frame from KawKan what a nice shooting little frame love it


----------



## James West

Ibojoe said:


> James West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Champ's away
> 
> 
> 
> WOW James, that has to be a real Rayshot. Right? Gorgeous Champ!! That's one to be proud of for sure.
Click to expand...

It sure is i absolutely love it.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Port boy said:


> Shooting my brand new frame from KawKan what a nice shooting little frame love it


That's a nice fork. What is the wood?


----------



## 31610

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my brand new frame from KawKan what a nice shooting little frame love it
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice fork. What is the wood?
Click to expand...

Osage very nice wood I love it . Perfect size plinker


----------



## Ibojoe

James has me thinking Champ today. This one byMr. Brooks.


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Shooting my brand new frame from KawKan what a nice shooting little frame love it


That looks like a tough shooter right there. One of the hardest woods I know of. Can just tell it shoots good.


----------



## MIsling




----------



## Got2Shoot

I just got this cocobolo slingshot from Copperhead Catapults. Ronnie did an awesome job. He also made one of purple and silver spectraply for my daughter.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Got2Shoot said:


> I just got this cocobolo slingshot from Copperhead Catapults. Ronnie did an awesome job. He also made one of purple and silver spectraply for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got2Shoot said:


> I just got this cocobolo slingshot from Copperhead Catapults. Ronnie did an awesome job. He also made one of purple and silver spectraply for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


crackers my friend ????


----------



## Island made

My frame from Pat today. Love this thing!


----------



## 31610

Shooting the pair


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Shooting the pair


Canvas Micarta always looks so cool. I got into it after seeing Winnie's EDC awhile back.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Out with the twins. All day long.


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Out with the twins. All day long.


very nice man ????


----------



## bingo

8 steels fresh band today shooters ????


----------



## bingo

Pics


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Out with the twins. All day long.


a need me one a them ?


----------



## J3ff

Those are amazing g2s


----------



## KawKan

Whoa, @MIsling!

We need a post about this shooter! Maybe build photos! Maybe a template. Do I hear Bullfrog?



MIsling said:


> flower +bullfrog.jpg


----------



## KawKan

OH, I found the Bullfrog thread!

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/107769-the-bullfrog-ott-topslot/

Very cool!


----------



## Covert5

Bark on hazel natty


----------



## Court215

Island made said:


> My frame from Pat today. Love this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1CE71558-DCDD-4EE4-8697-7EE3D585CADC.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62795E57-0305-4F7C-8BA4-97DA0E7D7480.jpeg


Such a cool frame, love the Gypsy tab attachments and great shape. Awesome work Pat!


----------



## Covert5

Plink'n at quackshot in a parking lot frameless and with 9.5 mm clays.


----------



## MIsling

KawKan said:


> OH, I found the Bullfrog thread!
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/107769-the-bullfrog-ott-topslot/
> Very cool!


Yep, that's the one! A very nice pocketable frame.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Shooting my first homemade oak natty. Shoots great!


----------



## AlDermietzel

These two today, until the run started 









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

This beans tin has been hanging on all morning, 1842 certainly gets 10mm steel moving
















Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Beautiful day killing cans ????


----------



## 31610

Was shooting awesome than this happened:-( always the way need another band


----------



## dogcatchersito

Yeah I get more bands breaking at the pouch (quicker) when I shot flats. With tubes it takes a good while.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ya hard to bet the longevity of tubes for sure . I might rig it with tubes next


----------



## dogcatchersito

Port boy said:


> Ya hard to bet the longevity of tubes for sure . I might rig it with tubes next


Yeah,I want to know how you like that. I just made another catty to test band life. Because H.O.D.A.D is already on forth set since creation. Not that long for band life but may convert it to tubes as well.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Still rocking this one from Pat.


----------



## Eldon 77

This is probably one my favorite slingshots in my collection. My can opener R-10. Trying out the new simple shot black .50 with 8 mm steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

That's nice eldon


----------



## Covert5

Taking advantage of the weather before it rains the next couple of days.


----------



## Ibojoe

Brought out this little spaulted pecan nattie for some fresh air. I’m thinking spring has sprung here in Arkansas.


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Brought out this little spaulted pecan nattie for some fresh air. I'm thinking spring has sprung here in Arkansas.


nice Joe sweet frame


----------



## Covert5

These today in TTF configuration, but shooting it pfs style!


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Brought out this little spaulted pecan nattie for some fresh air. I'm thinking spring has sprung here in Arkansas.


real nice ????


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my chunky peg head tonight. Running simple shot .50 mm latex 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

Recycling cans with this lovely thing today!!


----------



## bingo

devils son in law said:


> Recycling cans with this lovely thing today!!


beauty ????


----------



## bingo

These out a quick walk today afew shots at some cans


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Brought out this little spaulted pecan nattie for some fresh air. I'm thinking spring has sprung here in Arkansas.


Sweet nattie, I harvested a bunch of Pecan logs a good while ago, would love for it to have some spalting like this does !

I gave Dan Hood a log or two and I'm sure he'll cut into them before I ever do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

I was out and about and had fun with my CCW!


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

I'm shooting this baby! I call it the Dennis. From Dennis the menace! Just cut a can from 20 yards. First day shooting it!

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Mikmaq_indian said:


> I'm shooting this baby! I call it the Dennis. From Dennis the menace! Just cut a can from 20 yards. First day shooting it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


Dont mind the old work shirt for a back stop hahaha

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Still rocking this bad boy.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Mikmaq_indian said:


> Mikmaq_indian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this baby! I call it the Dennis. From Dennis the menace! Just cut a can from 20 yards. First day shooting it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind the old work shirt for a back stop hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What work shirt(?)....I can't get past the killer sling, beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

*Red Star Lion Mouth with .45mm white BSB latex*


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Mikmaq_indian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikmaq_indian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this baby! I call it the Dennis. From Dennis the menace! Just cut a can from 20 yards. First day shooting it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind the old work shirt for a back stop hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What work shirt(?)....I can't get past the killer sling, beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lol thanks my friend!

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Took this bad lad out today


----------



## Ibojoe

devils son in law said:


> Recycling cans with this lovely thing today!!


I could look at that one all day. It's a gorgeous can killer.


----------



## Valery

Сегодня так


----------



## dogcatchersito

Mikmaq_indian said:


> Mikmaq_indian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this baby! I call it the Dennis. From Dennis the menace! Just cut a can from 20 yards. First day shooting it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind the old work shirt for a back stop hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Another person rocking the nattys, loving it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Mini mule little mule and ttf fork 6 and 8 mm steels


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

dogcatchersito said:


> Mikmaq_indian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikmaq_indian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this baby! I call it the Dennis. From Dennis the menace! Just cut a can from 20 yards. First day shooting it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind the old work shirt for a back stop hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person rocking the nattys, loving it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Honestly my favorite to shoot is nattys! Something about having a stick in my hand with rubber bands makes me feel like a badass I guess lol

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

Mikmaq_indian said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikmaq_indian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikmaq_indian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this baby! I call it the Dennis. From Dennis the menace! Just cut a can from 20 yards. First day shooting it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind the old work shirt for a back stop hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person rocking the nattys, loving it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly my favorite to shoot is nattys! Something about having a stick in my hand with rubber bands makes me feel like a badass I guess lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I completely get it, I almost an thinking about using bicycle tire inner tubes for bands. Make that look super old school.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

Shooting this Natty tonight. It can shoot either ttf or ott. No need to change the way the bands are, it's got grooves for the ott inspired by my brotha MO.

Thanks bro for showing your design.

Also inlay design from SLING-N-SHOT, thanks for sharing how to execute that.
























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,1/2 in marbles and 3/8s steelys


----------



## Ibojoe

bingo said:


> Mini mule little mule and ttf fork 6 and 8 mm steels


I don't know how to make the pictures gigantic but that mule certainly deserves it. Beautiful mule PB!! Your blessed to own that one Bingo!!


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini mule little mule and ttf fork 6 and 8 mm steels
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to make the pictures gigantic but that mule certainly deserves it. Beautiful mule PB!! Your blessed to own that one Bingo!!
Click to expand...

thanks joe ther awesome ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO

dogcatchersito said:


> Shooting this Natty tonight. It can shoot either ttf or ott. No need to change the way the bands are, it's got grooves for the ott inspired by my brotha MO.
> 
> Thanks bro for showing your design.
> 
> Also inlay design from SLING-N-SHOT, thanks for sharing how to execute that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


YaMon!! It does make for a cleaner draw. That and I really do like tubes thanks to Cjw and my SPS.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

These 3 today got some dry weather for a change


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Cut (blew up) my first can with this little fella, my son cut for me a while back! Hand picked and everything! Thanks JR!










Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Indoors because of the rain with these two today.


----------



## Covert5

Mikmaq_indian said:


> Cut (blew up) my first can with this little fella, my son cut for me a while back! Hand picked and everything! Thanks JR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


Congratulations Mikmaq_indian! Awesome kill!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> Mikmaq_indian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut (blew up) my first can with this little fella, my son cut for me a while back! Hand picked and everything! Thanks JR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Mikmaq_indian! Awesome kill!
Click to expand...

nice natty


----------



## skarrd

shooting this one today,just out back at pinecones,3/8s clay on SS medium tubes,it also has the Mo grooves but only for OTT,works real well


----------



## StringSlap

Shooting my oak natty again. My nephew was over today with his high tech Glock airsoft pistol. Challenged him to a contest. First one to hit my 1.5" ball target wins. I won!


----------



## bingo

For tomorrow's cans ????????


----------



## dogcatchersito

skarrd said:


> shooting this one today,just out back at pinecones,3/8s clay on SS medium tubes,it also has the Mo grooves but only for OTT,works real well


Good man!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Shooting a nice little gapper by Treeman. Lone the lines on this one.


----------



## raventree78

Worked over my 3 inch leather spinner with these two this morning


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> shooting this one today,just out back at pinecones,3/8s clay on SS medium tubes,it also has the Mo grooves but only for OTT,works real well


I dig the look of bark on natty's. I'm gonna try to pull one off!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

StringSlap said:


> Shooting my oak natty again. My nephew was over today with his high tech Glock airsoft pistol. Challenged him to a contest. First one to hit my 1.5" ball target wins. I won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oakTBG.jpeg


Glock-Zero. Natty-Won.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

All great slingers there guys! I'm shooting this baby today! Killing cans together! Roasted maple!









Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Test drove these this morning before sending to Alabama.


----------



## 31610

Stainless handles Shane ? Very nice polish job


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I heard Alabama is shut down until further notice. If you want you can ship them to N. Carolina and I will hold onto them until they reopen.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

skarrd said:


> shooting this one today,just out back at pinecones,3/8s clay on SS medium tubes,it also has the Mo grooves but only for OTT,works real well


Whoo that's sharp! I was just thinking of doing something similar with one of my nattys


----------



## 31610

Sunday fun day ????


----------



## MIsling

I shot a couple of frames today, but I was shooting the best with this one.


----------



## BushpotChef

Frameless rig: 
1745 & Warrior pouch (suede)
Hornady .45's (135 gr.)
3/4" butterfly .
















Colt aluminum core by @MakoPat (Thanks again brother!)
Amber 1745 loops 
Warrior Pouch (leather)
Magnetic ammo holder (6mm steel in photo)
Been using Hornady .36's (65 gr.) to GREAT effect
















Basically my EDC right now as it's been a touch warmer lately so I'm not completely stuck with cold weather elastic & cocktails which are my normal go to but it's nice to switch up. I've basically been carrying my LBS x cold weather cocktails with (.45/.36 lead) for the past two months solid and while powerful and effective - I'm no mono sling shooter lol. Here's a pic of that setup:









Take care guys, happy slingin'!


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Today I'm shooting the "wolverine" made from my favorite wood to use for forks (maple). This baby is super consistent and comfortable in the hand! I'm going to have lots of fun slinging with this baby!






















Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Shooting my curvy chalice today, inspired by my beautiful Osage spoonrest frame from my good friend Ibojoe. 
Sporting gzk .66 bands in full butterfly.


----------



## dogcatchersito

Island made said:


> Shooting my curvy chalice today, inspired by my beautiful Osage spoonrest frame from my good friend Ibojoe.
> Sporting gzk .66 bands in full butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C8DE0FE1-8B81-47AF-939A-E11E45D4E028.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E4526D6B-560B-4FA2-9794-C17F92999431.jpeg


Yeah buddy, that has the Joe curve all in it. That is a good homage piece.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Very nice


----------



## BushpotChef

Island made said:


> Shooting my curvy chalice today, inspired by my beautiful Osage spoonrest frame from my good friend Ibojoe.
> Sporting gzk .66 bands in full butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C8DE0FE1-8B81-47AF-939A-E11E45D4E028.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E4526D6B-560B-4FA2-9794-C17F92999431.jpeg


Ouff. Gorgeous frame brother!


----------



## Ibojoe

The Treeman Taterbug with a new set of BSB .65’s


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> The Treeman Taterbug with a new set of BSB .65's


well I guess u r buddy sweet frame


----------



## Island made

dogcatchersito said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my curvy chalice today, inspired by my beautiful Osage spoonrest frame from my good friend Ibojoe.
> Sporting gzk .66 bands in full butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C8DE0FE1-8B81-47AF-939A-E11E45D4E028.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E4526D6B-560B-4FA2-9794-C17F92999431.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah buddy, that has the Joe curve all in it. That is a good homage piece.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks dude!


----------



## Island made

BushpotChef said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my curvy chalice today, inspired by my beautiful Osage spoonrest frame from my good friend Ibojoe.
> Sporting gzk .66 bands in full butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C8DE0FE1-8B81-47AF-939A-E11E45D4E028.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E4526D6B-560B-4FA2-9794-C17F92999431.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Ouff. Gorgeous frame brother!
Click to expand...

Thanks chef! Good to see you back around.


----------



## BushpotChef

Island made said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my curvy chalice today, inspired by my beautiful Osage spoonrest frame from my good friend Ibojoe.
> Sporting gzk .66 bands in full butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C8DE0FE1-8B81-47AF-939A-E11E45D4E028.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E4526D6B-560B-4FA2-9794-C17F92999431.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Ouff. Gorgeous frame brother!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chef! Good to see you back around.
Click to expand...

Thanks man glad to be back!


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Stainless handles Shane ? Very nice polish job


Thanks Jason. Nope just aluminum lol. Sometimes I do stainless on the small ones like yours, but on these full size ones it makes them VERY heavy.


----------



## Court215

Fug in the pine barrens. Haha can’t get the pic to post upright


----------



## Tree Man

Court215 said:


> Fug in the pine barrens. Haha can't get the pic to post upright


Wheres your favorite place in the barrens? I was at Batsto last week. It was glorious.


----------



## 31610

In the spirit ☘☘


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> In the spirit ☘☘


fine pair ????


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

I'm plinking with this guy, "shooting star" now that it's done! Shoots very nice! 3/8 ammo.
















Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mikmaq_indian said:


> I'm plinking with this guy, "shooting star" now that it's done! Shoots very nice! 3/8 ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


Thats one slick natty.


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

mattwalt said:


> Mikmaq_indian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm plinking with this guy, "shooting star" now that it's done! Shoots very nice! 3/8 ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one slick natty.
Click to expand...

Thank you my friend! It wouldn't let me upload the other pic I had of all the stars. Trying to resize the pics because they are too big.

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Been wanting to make a classic styled natty like this for ages. The fork has been avoiding me.


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Top and bottom of the fork. It's a beaut!
















Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Hi my name is Bobby and I have a slingshot addiction! Yeah the forks try to hide on me too but I like to climb! I have a box full of dried forks that's over a year old. Sealed all the ends with wood glue (2 coats) and let sit in a warm place. Turning them around every so often. So I have a lot to make. I went the other day in the bush and got a few for next year. There is something about shooting a nattie that I just cant get enough of!

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Natties have a very natural feel in the hand. I like them a lot. In fact they can be as or in some cases more accurate than 'store' bought ones. I made my son a small natty - its uncannily accurate... And even for its size feels amazing in my big hand.

Think the imperfections in something thats organic - simply works - and is somehow more human...

Though I have the odd one which simply didn't work out as expected.


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Oh yeah I totally agree! They sure are awesome! I was heavy into making them few years back. Then I got into osage orange longbow builds. It was fun but lots of work to find osage staves without traveling too far. Slingshots are everywhere but tough to get at times lol I do everything by hand from sawing to sealing. I think it means more that way. I also focus on 1 and no more. I want to give that one slinger my 100% attention, other than when i take shooting I hahaha sorry I blab a lot and it tends to go off topic lol

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting my LBS with my Precise cold weather x 2040 cocktails & .45 leads. The second picture from my avatar was posted this time last year up north from here near Sudbury. I was using Precise banana yellow with 2040 in the same style with .36 leads back then. Still a pretty potent setup but nothing like cold weather performance elastic. Blast from the recent past lol, happy shooting guys.


----------



## meltonactual

Baltic birch OPFS with a slap guard. Shooting BBs and 1/4 inch steel. The 3/8 steel was just a photo bomb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

meltonactual said:


> Baltic birch OPFS with a slap guard. Shooting BBs and 1/4 inch steel. The 3/8 steel was just a photo bomb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a really cool setup! I love the slapguard setup on there.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Giving a little love to this plywood Axiom Champ. Currently have it banded with some black bands from SimpleShot and chucking 3/8" porcelain ammo. It felt a little big for my hands at first, but with throwing some lighter bands on there it's doing just fine.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Mikmaq_indian said:


> Oh yeah I totally agree! They sure are awesome! I was heavy into making them few years back. Then I got into osage orange longbow builds. It was fun but lots of work to find osage staves without traveling too far. Slingshots are everywhere but tough to get at times lol I do everything by hand from sawing to sealing. I think it means more that way. I also focus on 1 and no more. I want to give that one slinger my 100% attention, other than when i take shooting I hahaha sorry I blab a lot and it tends to go off topic lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


Agree with @mattwalt, that is a stunning little natural Bobby, and I like your energy and outlook towards them in reference to your process.
I could REALLY take a note from your book in focusing on just one at a time till done.

I tend to have WAY too forks in the fire, and get lost in not completing one before I start another.
My problem is lack of time, so I tend to do different steps of the process when and where I have time, and wind up with multiple going at once.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

I haven't shot this guy in a good while. My pocket predator standard sideshooter. .25 medical latex and 8 mm steel. This was my very first slingshot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Mikmaq_indian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I totally agree! They sure are awesome! I was heavy into making them few years back. Then I got into osage orange longbow builds. It was fun but lots of work to find osage staves without traveling too far. Slingshots are everywhere but tough to get at times lol I do everything by hand from sawing to sealing. I think it means more that way. I also focus on 1 and no more. I want to give that one slinger my 100% attention, other than when i take shooting I hahaha sorry I blab a lot and it tends to go off topic lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with @mattwalt, that is a stunning little natural Bobby, and I like your energy and outlook towards them in reference to your process.
> I could REALLY take a note from your book in focusing on just one at a time till done.
> 
> I tend to have WAY too forks in the fire, and get lost in not completing one before I start another.
> My problem is lack of time, so I tend to do different steps of the process when and where I have time, and wind up with multiple going at once.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. Yeah I use to have like 4 projects going at once. Then I started to realize I wasn't sanding them good enough, I was rushing the BLO. I made one for my best friend and it was the only one I was working on at the time and it turned out beautiful. I compared the ones prior and my one I made for my buddy and was like holy crap what a difference. So patience Is key my friend!

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Port boy said:


> In the spirit ☘☘


I like that small frame a lot, is the template commonly available and if so where would one find it? Thanks


----------



## BushpotChef

Mikmaq_indian said:


> I'm plinking with this guy, "shooting star" now that it's done! Shoots very nice! 3/8 ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


I have a natty that looks exactly like that one I named the Cubone, sweet little shooters they are!


----------



## BushpotChef

'Derringer' PFS by @MakoPat
3/4"x9.5" TBG (OG) straight cuts
SS top grain pouch
Hornady .36 lead
*Flashlight ammo holder made by my father*

This should be a fun change of pace for the day. Happy shooting everyone!


----------



## dogcatchersito

BushpotChef said:


> 'Derringer' PFS by @MakoPat
> 3/4"x9.5" TBG (OG) straight cuts
> SS top grain pouch
> Hornady .36 lead
> *Flashlight ammo holder made by my father*
> 
> This should be a fun change of pace for the day. Happy shooting everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B911370E-73DA-4BD9-884C-6396FE71994C.jpeg


How do you like the straight cuts? I'm planning on going that route instead of using tapers.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

MikeyLikesIt said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltic birch OPFS with a slap guard. Shooting BBs and 1/4 inch steel. The 3/8 steel was just a photo bomb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is a really cool setup! I love the slapguard setup on there.
Click to expand...

Thanks! My knuckles love it too.


----------



## BushpotChef

dogcatchersito said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Derringer' PFS by @MakoPat
> 3/4"x9.5" TBG (OG) straight cuts
> SS top grain pouch
> Hornady .36 lead
> *Flashlight ammo holder made by my father*
> 
> This should be a fun change of pace for the day. Happy shooting everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B911370E-73DA-4BD9-884C-6396FE71994C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the straight cuts? I'm planning on going that route instead of using tapers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I actually really like them, I've used straight cuts exclusively for my PFS setups for the past year and it seems to be the best route - for me at least. I want my PFS setups to last which is why I generally use tubes, I do a ton of shooting when using a PFS. I shoot side style (gangsta) and 3/4 butterfly, and I gapshot aim.


----------



## bingo

Gzk .66 22 12 7 inches ????


----------



## AlDermietzel

Had to complete my Wasp collection and pick up a delta wing, very glad I did. Started the day with 18-12 1mm gzk and 9.5mm steel, and ended with 23-18 0.8mm 100% and 11mm steel









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

BushpotChef said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Derringer' PFS by @MakoPat
> 3/4"x9.5" TBG (OG) straight cuts
> SS top grain pouch
> Hornady .36 lead
> *Flashlight ammo holder made by my father*
> 
> This should be a fun change of pace for the day. Happy shooting everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B911370E-73DA-4BD9-884C-6396FE71994C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the straight cuts? I'm planning on going that route instead of using tapers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually really like them, I've used straight cuts exclusively for my PFS setups for the past year and it seems to be the best route - for me at least. I want my PFS setups to last which is why I generally use tubes, I do a ton of shooting when using a PFS. I shoot side style (gangsta) and 3/4 butterfly, and I gapshot aim.
Click to expand...

I have never done gap aiming, I have usually set up an imaginary reference point. The same point works on all cattys except the pfs. That one is kinda far away from fork when I imagine it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

This guy was waiting in the mailbox when I got home from work. I think it's made of POM very comfortable shooter. Running precise .55 and 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

Eldon 77 said:


> This guy was waiting in the mailbox when I got home from work. I think it's made of POM very comfortable shooter. Running precise .55 and 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice alien. I have still not banded mine up.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## JASling

Beanflip said:


> 7BBA55B0-2B67-4BFA-9705-A241B9BA6945.jpeg


Really interesting sling, I like it 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

On the Delaware river


----------



## 31610

Anybody else feeling frustrated about the things going on around us ? I can not sleep I am in my pjs killing a can at 6:00am at -1c grrrrrrr


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Anybody else feeling frustrated about the things going on around us ? I can not sleep I am in my pjs killing a can at 6:00am at -1c grrrrrrr


aye bro me


----------



## bingo

Havin a bash wi these 3 ????


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Shooting this girl today!









Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Havin a bash wi these 3


looking good bud


----------



## Ibojoe

bingo said:


> Havin a bash wi these 3


Man you're getting a very nice collection there. Some real stand outs.


----------



## BushpotChef

Port boy said:


> Anybody else feeling frustrated about the things going on around us ? I can not sleep I am in my pjs killing a can at 6:00am at -1c grrrrrrr


I hear ya man, took a bean can out to the field by my place and pounded it with marbles at about 9am with a Thermos of coffee.

Just about turned it into tin foil lol..


----------



## Ibojoe

Tried some precise.40 for butterfly flipping 3/8 steel. Zips right along out of my little Pocket Parasite.


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Havin a bash wi these 3
> 
> 
> 
> Man you're getting a very nice collection there. Some real stand outs.
Click to expand...

thanks Joe ????????


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Tried some precise.40 for butterfly flipping 3/8 steel. Zips right along out of my little Pocket Parasite.


beauty ????


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Havin a bash wi these 3
> 
> 
> 
> looking good bud
Click to expand...

thanks man ????????


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Court215 said:


> Fug in the pine barrens. Haha can't get the pic to post upright


I run my pics through an app on my phone that lets me edit and when saved it is oriented correct to post.
The app I use is called Square Fit but there are many. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

This beauty banded up with anti cold precise.7 ????????


----------



## BushpotChef

Chalice by @treeman (One of my prized frames)
Usopp white .7 @ 5/8"x11"
Warrior pouch (leather)
.45 Hornady leads
Full butterfly

HO.
LEE.
CRAP.

This is just nutty..I'm going for a hunt later today, & I cannot wait to use this setup for real. Happy hunting!????


----------



## bingo

BushpotChef said:


> Chalice by @treeman (One of my prized frames)
> Usopp white .7 @ 5/8"x11"nicely done ????
> Warrior pouch (leather)
> .45 Hornady leads
> Full butterfly
> 
> HO.
> LEE.
> CRAP.
> 
> This is just nutty..I'm going for a hunt later today, & I cannot wait to use this setup for real. Happy hunting!????
> 
> F7D72E7B-42CE-4E57-95FA-3DB7CE2BDFB8.jpeg


----------



## houndone

Sitting here inside, cold and rainy outside, just wearing my Hammer XT that came in the mail today!!!!!

https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/1b212xxx/hammer-bundle-xt-slingshot-head-xt-handle


----------



## Covert5

Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork and 3/8 steelys!


----------



## skarrd

shooting this yesterday with these,getting ready for da wabbits,pouring down rain today so no hunting wabbits,lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Beanflip said:


> 7BBA55B0-2B67-4BFA-9705-A241B9BA6945.jpeg


TTF Ocularis? Interesting!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> shooting this yesterday with these,getting ready for da wabbits,pouring down rain today so no hunting wabbits,lol


Good stuff man same here! What on Earth are those squarish looking bits of hardware called - they look evil!

Also that frame is sweet as, gonna be using that one for them are ya?


----------



## dogcatchersito

skarrd said:


> shooting this yesterday with these,getting ready for da wabbits,pouring down rain today so no hunting wabbits,lol


Who is the maker of that frame? Interest had been peaked!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

CCW today with clays at 10 and 17 yards! Plink'n fun at my targets on a parking block.


----------



## bingo

Getn no bad with this frame ????


----------



## Valery

Сегодня так


----------



## Ibojoe

Valery said:


> Сегодня так


That's a beauty there!


----------



## MIsling

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Ml what are those mad if how didbyiubmake them and what it the pouch method to sling them


----------



## 31610

Sunday frame


----------



## Ibojoe

Had the “Thumpers” out today. Had a blast!


----------



## 31610

Good day


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Had the "Thumpers" out today. Had a blast!


nice Joe ????????


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Good day


2nd down is a beauty bro ????


----------



## 31610

That’s my flipgun wishbone u need to talk to him and get one fella it’s the cats meow


----------



## Eldon 77

You guys talked me into it. Here is my thumper made by the man himself can opener. Running precise .55 and 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

J3ff said:


> Ml what are those mad if how didbyiubmake them and what it the pouch method to sling them


Darts! They aren't particularly practical for day to day shooting, but they are fun.

There are a couple of other members on here that I learned to make them from. Joey J5 Lujan and Ghost are two that come to mind. If you search the forum for darts, or flechettes they have some good posts and I think a couple of videos on the subject. I'll get a picture up of my "pouch".


----------



## MIsling

I am using heavy mono fishing line, weedeater line works as well.
















Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger

Toolman Special with binding posts.


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> shooting this yesterday with these,getting ready for da wabbits,pouring down rain today so no hunting wabbits,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff man same here! What on Earth are those squarish looking bits of hardware called - they look evil!
> 
> Also that frame is sweet as, gonna be using that one for them are ya?
Click to expand...

thanks they are 1/2 in square nuts,esed for chain link fence gate hinges,they are evil,but they do have a very slight curve factor to them, about 1 inch at 30 feet depending on the flatter side orientation,and yes knocks rabbits Dead dead,lol


----------



## skarrd

dogcatchersito said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> shooting this yesterday with these,getting ready for da wabbits,pouring down rain today so no hunting wabbits,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the maker of that frame? Interest had been peaked!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I made it,modified Nibbler design


----------



## skarrd

was Awesomly gifted by Mojave Mo with these 2 beautys,a J5 original and a nice Wasp,was raining when they got here friday,so banded and shot BBs and 1/4 inch in the garage,today still wet but no rain so gave this Baby some 3/8s clays at random targets,Amazing SSthe sea glass is inletted ,which probably doesnt show,so it fits like a natural extension,tomorroh i band up the Wasp and eventually get back to can cutting,lol. Thanks Mo this is an amazing gift


----------



## Covert5

Raining and too late to kill cans because my neighbors will be pissed. Lol plink'n indoors with my Slingchucks/slingchux using marbles!


----------



## urbanshooter

I think it's day 6 of lockdown... and I am begining to make a mess going through some of my frames...


----------



## Covert5

urbanshooter said:


> I think it's day 6 of lockdown... and I am begining to make a mess going through some of my frames...


Awesome collection! What is the tiger striped one at the top of your plastic container? Can we take a closer look at that one?


----------



## urbanshooter

Covert5 said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's day 6 of lockdown... and I am begining to make a mess going through some of my frames...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome collection! What is the tiger striped one at the top of your plastic container? Can we take a closer look at that one?
Click to expand...

Thanks C5... I think you might be referring to this one? It's a homebuild with some LBS DNA... Just multiplex. BLO and wipe on varnish finish...


----------



## Covert5

Urbanshooter, yah that's the one! Awesome looking shooter! Great shape, clean lines, looks super comfy! Awesome work you did on that one!


----------



## urbanshooter

Covert5 said:


> Urbanshooter, yah that's the one! Awesome looking shooter! Great shape, clean lines, looks super comfy! Awesome work you did on that one!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Ordo

Trying this minimalist design:


----------



## The island boy.

Having fun shooting my G2 today


----------



## 31610

Stuck on this fella


----------



## 31610

O man again !


----------



## BushpotChef

Aluminum core Colt by @MakoPat
1745 amber loops
6mm steels
10 m indoors

Just plain fun!


----------



## raventree78

urbanshooter said:


> I think it's day 6 of lockdown... and I am begining to make a mess going through some of my frames...


Nice collection


----------



## bingo

These 2 beautys ????????


----------



## Ironarmknives

Got these shot all three today


----------



## BushpotChef

Ironarmknives said:


> Got these shot all three today


I have the exact same roll cutter mat haha


----------



## Covert5

Super stoked today! Finally figured out how to shoot this frame set up TTF. It's a Tuner by STO. Shooting it with 3/8 steelys!


----------



## Ironarmknives

Small ttf ? 
I just took a hand hit 
Littlefoot ttf Small Lol not a lot of room for mistakes working on a different pouch release thanks to dgui. Video ! On the opfs and went to shoot little mixed it up I guess 
Ouch !!!!!!!! Drew blood 9.5 steel full draw 
Made me talk to God I got religious oh god oh god oh god !!
That tuning fork thing just looks scary Lol you can tap it on a tree right before you shoot and humm and you'll know you're in C


----------



## Island made

Got some shooting in with my favourite 2 year old!!


----------



## dogcatchersito

HODAD is back. Wrapped in theraband black. Couple of shots in punched through my new Ragu target. I like it but it's a little on the thin side, going to make the shift to simple-shot black laytex.

Bands are 4cm straight cuts, folded over. 
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironarmknives

Island made said:


> Got some shooting in with my favourite 2 year old!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 080A1291-FC64-4850-B510-D4976696B1B7.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15B8FAA7-F4AC-49FF-9524-554BEA772D4E.jpeg


 Beautiful age all the way up till about 10 then all hell let's loose enjoy while you can 
Tomorrow she will be 20 as long as she'll let you pay attention to her to her


----------



## BushpotChef

Island made said:


> Got some shooting in with my favourite 2 year old!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 080A1291-FC64-4850-B510-D4976696B1B7.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15B8FAA7-F4AC-49FF-9524-554BEA772D4E.jpeg


That's awesome mate start them young and they'll shoot for life!



dogcatchersito said:


> HODAD is back. Wrapped in theraband black. Couple of shots in punched through my new Ragu target. I like it but it's a little on the thin side, going to make the shift to simple-shot black laytex.
> 
> Bands are 4cm straight cuts, folded over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thats a sweet little catchbox, gotta love a metal target that 'plink!' is hard to beat lol.


----------



## bingo

Natural today ????


----------



## dogcatchersito

BushpotChef said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some shooting in with my favourite 2 year old!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 080A1291-FC64-4850-B510-D4976696B1B7.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15B8FAA7-F4AC-49FF-9524-554BEA772D4E.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome mate start them young and they'll shoot for life!
> 
> 
> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> HODAD is back. Wrapped in theraband black. Couple of shots in punched through my new Ragu target. I like it but it's a little on the thin side, going to make the shift to simple-shot black laytex.
> 
> Bands are 4cm straight cuts, folded over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a sweet little catchbox, gotta love a metal target that 'plink!' is hard to beat lol.
Click to expand...

It took me a couple hours to build but way better than the canvas one I had. Only thing that hurts metal plinking targets is clay ammo shatters after a great hit. But I also love that too, so Win! Win!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Yeah eventually you have to set up a proper box, & yeah its sweet shooting a metal target I sometimes hit my steel spinner with marbles just to hear the pop from a dead on hit lol.


----------



## The island boy.

Shooting my G2 today


----------



## Northerner

The island boy. said:


> Shooting my G2 today


Details please. Who makes that frame? It closely resembles a Pride Targa but the handle is different...... thanks


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting this guy tonight. Precise.55 and 8 mm steel. Very cool pocket shooter.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Eldon 77 said:


> Shooting this guy tonight. Precise.55 and 8 mm steel. Very cool pocket shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


???? cool shooter ????


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Shooting this little bugger today! Kind of fun believe it or not!









Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

POM with 1632 loops, 8mm steel and a few clays along with a few cans of beer are keeping me entertained during the lock down









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Same again need band up the r10 bands are nearly done in natty is shooting well ????


----------



## bingo

AlDermietzel said:


> POM with 1632 loops, 8mm steel and a few clays along with a few cans of beer are keeping me entertained during the lock down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


like your ammo holder


----------



## AlDermietzel

bingo said:


> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> POM with 1632 loops, 8mm steel and a few clays along with a few cans of beer are keeping me entertained during the lock down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> like your ammo holder
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. I got it free from a guy on ebay I buy band stuff from

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

AlDermietzel said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> POM with 1632 loops, 8mm steel and a few clays along with a few cans of beer are keeping me entertained during the lock down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> like your ammo holder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers mate. I got it free from a guy on ebay I buy band stuff from
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

mine was a gift very similar ????


----------



## skarrd

switched back to the OPFS for a change and 12 shots in ,Dang! went to reband and had another thought,so made a *fat* opfs slightly larger [1/4 inch all around] and went back to it,not really very good with the opfs but it is a lot of fun to shoot,and after 2 days in the wood with NO sign of rabbits i needed a change


----------



## Eldon 77

My chunky peg head tonight. Running.50 simple shot black and 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

skarrd said:


> switched back to the OPFS for a change and 12 shots in ,Dang! went to reband and had another thought,so made a *fat* opfs slightly larger [1/4 inch all around] and went back to it,not really very good with the opfs but it is a lot of fun to shoot,and after 2 days in the wood with NO sign of rabbits i needed a change


I might have to send you one of my nattys. To put that dope symbol on them.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironarmknives

Ok it 
Midnight does that count as what I'm shooting today ! 
Couldn't sleep so I'm up ready for the day went to bed early 
Today is pfs day 
First I'll shoot my Idaho freedom Turtle I just made it yesterday and it's already knocking shit down 
3/4 " thick scrap piece of aluminum was given to me free 














Then bonegrip flex pfs and a doodles opfs speed shooting


----------



## Ironarmknives

I live just north west of the lanyard hole LOL


----------



## raventree78

Perfect slingshot weather this morning so I took advantage of it with a nice long range session.  Shot all of these today, variety is the spice of life lol.


----------



## bingo

Todays target cut can inthis amount of shots


----------



## bingo

Done it yassss


----------



## Covert5

Clone with looped 1632s


----------



## 31610

Liking this frame


----------



## Ibojoe

Took the Queen out for some fresh spring air.


----------



## 31610

Test drive of chalice before finishing ????


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Took the Queen out for some fresh spring air.


Every time you post that one I just stare at it for a while. That's a beautiful one. Awesome work Port boy!!


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Test drive of chalice before finishing


I bet it drives great! It looks amazing even before the finish.


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the Queen out for some fresh spring air.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time you post that one I just stare at it for a while. That's a beautiful one. Awesome work Port boy!!
Click to expand...

Thanks M8 our friend Joe had a helping hand in it to


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the Queen out for some fresh spring air.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time you post that one I just stare at it for a while. That's a beautiful one. Awesome work Port boy!!
Click to expand...

was handling like a champ bro check out the bands . I did a salvage bands r no were the same and still worked great hehe


----------



## Court215

Bronze Phoxx


----------



## skarrd

dogcatchersito said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> switched back to the OPFS for a change and 12 shots in ,Dang! went to reband and had another thought,so made a *fat* opfs slightly larger [1/4 inch all around] and went back to it,not really very good with the opfs but it is a lot of fun to shoot,and after 2 days in the wood with NO sign of rabbits i needed a change
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to send you one of my nattys. To put that dope symbol on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

ahh,thats a bindrune made with my initials in Nordic runeology glad you like it though


----------



## skarrd

tubed this one up and its a bit on the slim and slippery side,will need some mods,and i dont know if its the tubes,the release,or the frame but i couldnt get it to hit twice in the same spot,i added a palm *brace* and it shot a little better. gonna put some flats on it tomorroh and see if they do any better


----------



## Ibojoe

That palm swell is straight out of Alfredmonkeynipples's playbook. Love it!! 
I've never tried one but always liked the looks of those. Maybe the flats will help ya out. Pretty frame!


----------



## Ironarmknives

Made yesterday shooting today


----------



## Cjw

Shooting a SPS and a couple of Roger Henries Rotating head slingshots. With 16/36 tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tree Man

Its chucking down rain, so its indoor shooting today. My tiger g10 from port boy, the walnut spoon rest from lbojoe, and my olive lil thumper from island made. All incredible frames.


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Just finished up this oak beauty! Giving her some test shots shortly!


























































Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays

Cjw said:


> Shooting a SPS and a couple of Roger Henries Rotating head slingshots. With 16/36 tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I bet if you were to take one of those rotating heads and put it on a bonegrip type handle you'd end up with something pretty special


----------



## Eldon 77

Ott Taurus today. Running BSB yellow.50 with 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Scout LT with .65 GZK.


----------



## dogcatchersito

Another set up for HODAD.
frame: Natty
Bandset: 2x24 straight cut (simpleshot black)
Pouch: 6mm pouch

Think I found my bands for good.

First pic before shooting
Second after shooting
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

It’s a orange black kinda day


----------



## Ironarmknives

Like that tube holder I would says orange and black one 
The bone grip is nice


----------



## skarrd

Shootin this baby out back today,almost forgot how much fun marbles are  tomorroh,if no rain,back out front with 3/8s steels again


----------



## Eldon 77

Felt like something different this morning my Bill Hays seal master sniper. Diamond wood and g10. It took a while to get used to the huge fork gap again. Running precise.55 and 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ironarmknives said:


> Like that tube holder I would says orange and black one
> The bone grip is nice


 thanks it's a thin at 6 mm and not very tall . A pocket bone lol lots of fun


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the curve today with Simple black .60’s


----------



## Island made

This is more like "what are your shooting yesterday" had an awesome afternoon at our grandparents. Even had my grandfather shooting a sling for the first time since he was a kid!

Here's @the island boy shooting the heavy hitter full butter with 30 natural latex and glass marbles.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the curve today with Simple black .60's


Love that sling!


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> This is more like "what are your shooting yesterday" had an awesome afternoon at our grandparents. Even had my grandfather shooting a sling for the first time since he was a kid!
> 
> Here's @the island boy shooting the heavy hitter full butter with 30 natural latex and glass marbles. 9E87B904-CC74-4710-A5C1-655F5F968354.jpeg 3C962637-B2B0-4339-B972-EC29CD17AF8F.jpeg


Well did he hit it?


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> It's a orange black kinda day


Dang PB, those are sweet as Halloween candy!


----------



## BushpotChef

Taking out the Chalice by @treeman & my Y Shooter by @Crazy Canuck . Got a nice little selection of small targets to bust, some 5/8" glass & 3/4" clays, and it's a lovely 17 C outside. Heading to the field next to my house to stretch out to 20 yards, should be a good time. 

Happy Slingshot Sunday everyone!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Nice seeing that one again BPC 

Pickle Bone and Y Shooter for me today.


----------



## meltonactual

Sweet gum natural, simpleshot black bands and ss kangaroo BB pouch. That Fosters can was talking smack about my momma. We showed him!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Just finished this one, so taking it for a spin today


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter

Soothing my boredom with the peghead hippo today...


----------



## Island made

Took the pocket thumpers out this morning, 20 shots with each with 5/8 glass. Went 39 for 40 on my 2" spinner at 18 yards (missed the last shot)


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> Took the pocket thumpers out this morning, 20 shots with each with 5/8 glass. Went 39 for 40 on my 2" spinner at 18 yards (missed the last shot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 088CC32C-3097-4C33-846D-EEB48568B9F7.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB641A93-910A-4C9C-B63A-DDBE6AD31CAF.jpeg


Dang! That's some solid shoot'n with a pair of solid frames! Awesome!


----------



## Ironarmknives

So today it is snowing outside so I am going to work on my speed shooting at 15 feet in the gallery shooting a 2 mm or 3 mm target for focus I seem to be a little off 0PFS I'm going to work on draw point anchor point all at the same time so I'm faster and on target at full draw at same time . 
Bill Hayes pocket predator Hathcock sniper frame seeing if it will be the right size I want over the top I have a HDPE frame that size but it's only through the forks wish I had the money I'd buy a G 10 skinny target sniper new one maybe on the 9th payday . 
And last but not least Terry's BoneGrip but tubes same as opfs to See if shooting with the Bone Grip is as efficient as an opfs for speed it's hard to beat a opfs for beanflipping


----------



## bingo

This little beauty ????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> This little beauty


Beaut!


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Shooting 3/8 steel, theraband gold, recycling cans with this oak beauty!
















Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## The island boy.

I’m shooting my rock washed pocket heavy hitter with full butterfly bands


----------



## The island boy.

I’m shooting my rock washed pocket heavy hitter with full butterfly bands


----------



## Covert5

Configured my Snellie to shoot Mantis with 3/8 steelys!


----------



## Ironarmknives

Covert5 said:


> Configured my Snellie to shoot Mantis with 3/8 steelys!


love that


----------



## 31610

Started working on a Sapporo bottom


----------



## MIsling

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Thumpin today with gen3 precise. Such fun!


----------



## Ibojoe

Thumpin today with gen3 precise. Such fun!


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Thumpin today with gen3 precise. Such fun!


Man you keep those babies shining!


----------



## Island made

MIsling said:


> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Started working on a Sapporo bottom


Nice shooting brother! I'm not that good with tubes. 10 yards I'm right, past that it's your best guess with tubes.


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started working on a Sapporo bottom
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting brother! I'm not that good with tubes. 10 yards I'm right, past that it's your best guess with tubes.
Click to expand...

Tubes r cool just have to get used to them but once u do it's all good m8 .


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Letting some .177 Crossman Copperhead BB's fly in the warehouse at work just before heading home, from 25 ft, with this 3D printed sling I got from Jacoza, banded up with office rubber bands.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting my red star peg head tonight. Running mystery latex and 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Letting some .177 Crossman Copperhead BB's fly in the warehouse at work just before heading home, from 25 ft, with this 3D printed sling I got from Jacoza, banded up with office rubber bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Darrel that's one awesome frame buddy I like it


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Eldon 77 said:


> Shooting my red star peg head tonight. Running mystery latex and 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the shape of those peg head shooters, looks very comfy in the hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironarmknives

Yes what he said , Bill Hayes has some of those already cut I wanted to get one but I'm afraid like yours it looks really wide 
Can u shoot bigger than bbs like ott who make that one saw some on eBay guy from California 20 bucks 25 bucks I think but I think Bill Hayes would be better 
Love it 
Need more slings damn you guys


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Port boy said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letting some .177 Crossman Copperhead BB's fly in the warehouse at work just before heading home, from 25 ft, with this 3D printed sling I got from Jacoza, banded up with office rubber bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Darrel that's one awesome frame buddy I like it
Click to expand...

It's very comfortable in the hand, but I'd like to duplicate it in wood, and thicker, more rounded, but have to ask @Jacoza for permission first 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Got the *honey do* list caught up [for now] and took the FrankenOPFS for a test run,3/8s steel,3/4 inch wide TBG,8 inch active,also first ever can cut with an OPFS/PFS of any kind


----------



## skarrd

also an update on the Wasp,put flats on it 5/8s tbg 9 in active hits a lot better with 1/4 in and 3/8s,still need a little tuning,or my hand does,lol


----------



## Crazy Canuck

I'm shooting the same as yesterday. Really enjoying this frame so far!










But since I don't want to be boring posting the same frame every day, here's something different. It only took 15 months or so for her to ask, but Mrs. Crazy Canuck wanted to learn to shoot a slingshot tonight!!!

Set her up with the Bandolero and recorded some of the results. Forgive my messy basement


----------



## KawKan

Great vid of Mrs. CC learning to shoot!

She went from 0 to 60 in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Royleonard

Catapult Canucks Cool!


----------



## bingo

And again sometime hard to put down this wee hitter


----------



## NSFC

I am hoping to finish a mixed media natural iron wood,laminate wood, and hdpe slingshot today. the second one I'm at a design hold on a complex joinery laminate mixed media one that a is complicated fabrication. I want a knee or arm joint knuckle part on the handle end to be the plug for the ammo cash that will be in the handle. I've got some calls out to some taxidermists out in my neck of the woods, but have not heard back. But i'm shooting this one today.


----------



## NSFC

I'm off with my dog to hike in my woods and this slingshot for some different shooting. I'm going to finish the natural mixed media fork today. I'll post some pictures of that one and the other I'm working on and tell you guys how the hike and shooting practice went.


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Got the *honey do* list caught up [for now] and took the FrankenOPFS for a test run,3/8s steel,3/4 inch wide TBG,8 inch active,also first ever can cut with an OPFS/PFS of any kind


Awesome congrats on the opfs can kill brotha!


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> And again sometime hard to put down this wee hitter


That's awesome! Glad your still loving it!!


----------



## Covert5

Crazy Canuck said:


> I'm shooting the same as yesterday. Really enjoying this frame so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since I don't want to be boring posting the same frame every day, here's something different. It only took 15 months or so for her to ask, but Mrs. Crazy Canuck wanted to learn to shoot a slingshot tonight!!!
> 
> Set her up with the Bandolero and recorded some of the results. Forgive my messy basement


Lol that's awesome bro! Looks like she's been converted!


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again sometime hard to put down this wee hitter
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! Glad your still loving it!!
Click to expand...

????


----------



## NSFC

I just got finished with this. I'm pleased with its accuracy, and its kind pretty. I dropped it twice so it passed its durability test right?


----------



## Eldon 77

Back to my LMS frame. I love this thing. Running precise.55 with 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironarmknives

For the last this few day on fire with this 
Hathcock sniper I think older style 
It must be the right fork height and w for the way I Pull in position my arms because this thing is a target shooting but and a big butt it's a tad to wide for my grip , I have the new hatchcock Target sniper it fits better by spreading out my hand but the dang things to fat think a carbon 1/2 "Hathcock sniper target is probably the ticket With just the frame taped works put new bands black Per Syse .6 really nice band shooting marbles and Steelers 
Thinking of trimming this frame bocote wood


----------



## CelloDan

Crazy Canuck said:


> I'm shooting the same as yesterday. Really enjoying this frame so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since I don't want to be boring posting the same frame every day, here's something different. It only took 15 months or so for her to ask, but Mrs. Crazy Canuck wanted to learn to shoot a slingshot tonight!!!
> 
> Set her up with the Bandolero and recorded some of the results. Forgive my messy basement


Congratulations Mrs. Crazy Canuck !!! 

Hi everyone, my first post here. 
I must say that I probably won't have the time to post often but I just could not pass this opportunity to thank Mike for introducing me and patiently coaching me with my slingshot learning.
TY Mike, you are a great coach and teacher!
Mike and I belong to a knife forum. He posted some pics of knives and slingshots last year and I made a comment about how cool it would be to learn to shoot .
Before I knew it I had this awesome package at my door. How very generous and selfless !
Mike and I exchanged many emails as I had so many questions and he patiently answered them and guided me.
The weather looks good for tomorrow and after a long winter here in Canada I am looking forward to setting up my catch box in my backyard and shoot my jelly bean  ( one the slingshots Mike sent me )
TY Mike 
Cheers everyone
(I hope I can post the pics ok )


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Awesome to see you posting here, Dan. Have fun with that Jelly Bean tomorrow my friend 

I have to wait until next week for nice enough weather to shoot outdoors, so still stuck in the basement for now.

I was shooting these two today. Wife stuck with the Bandolero. I was pleasantly surprised she wanted to shoot again today!


----------



## J3ff

Nice lbs canuck


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Thanks J3ff. Joey sure knows how to make 'em


----------



## Thor_Magnus

Hand made in Thailand. Its a Bad Motorscooter!


----------



## joseph_curwen

A new natural i made last sunday, unknown wood, maybe plum tree

Here with 11mm steel





  








natural




__
joseph_curwen


__
Apr 2, 2020


----------



## Ironarmknives

Bonegrip super flex pfs 
Can drills how many times can I hit a can in one minute 20feet and 33'


----------



## NSFC

I'm working on setting some targets up at different locations on the trails around my woods and my dog and I are taking this hdpe and laminate wood shooter out. I usually don't have much luck with this one. I'm considering selling it. Practice ,practice, practice!

View attachment 287062


View attachment 287066


I hope this didnt get posted twice, im still learning this site.


----------



## NSFC

I'm working on setting some targets up at different locations on the trails around my woods and my dog and I are taking this hdpe and laminate wood shooter out. I usually don't have much luck with this one. I'm considering selling it. Practice ,practice, practice!

















I hope this didnt get posted twice, im still learning this site.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

CelloDan said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting the same as yesterday. Really enjoying this frame so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since I don't want to be boring posting the same frame every day, here's something different. It only took 15 months or so for her to ask, but Mrs. Crazy Canuck wanted to learn to shoot a slingshot tonight!!!
> 
> Set her up with the Bandolero and recorded some of the results. Forgive my messy basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Mrs. Crazy Canuck !!!
> 
> Hi everyone, my first post here.
> I must say that I probably won't have the time to post often but I just could not pass this opportunity to thank Mike for introducing me and patiently coaching me with my slingshot learning.
> TY Mike, you are a great coach and teacher!
> Mike and I belong to a knife forum. He posted some pics of knives and slingshots last year and I made a comment about how cool it would be to learn to shoot .
> Before I knew it I had this awesome package at my door. How very generous and selfless !
> Mike and I exchanged many emails as I had so many questions and he patiently answered them and guided me.
> The weather looks good for tomorrow and after a long winter here in Canada I am looking forward to setting up my catch box in my backyard and shoot my jelly bean  ( one the slingshots Mike sent me )
> TY Mike
> Cheers everyone
> (I hope I can post the pics ok )
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard with a very cool way to get introduced to this childish horseplay!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

The snow is almost gone so the outside shooting season finally begins.

The *Pocket Predator TTF Mini Taurus* got some exercise today.


----------



## skarrd

this one today really liking this PFS [FrankenOPFS]


----------



## Court215

Toast Man from OOAK Forge, really sweet little shooter


----------



## Covert5

Court215 said:


> Toast Man from OOAK Forge, really sweet little shooter


That looks cool! I'm guessing the hole is not there to help you hold the frame, but for the knuck feature?


----------



## Court215

Yeah I believe it’s for the knuck but it lends well to the hold also. I kinda pinch grip it and put my pointer finger through the hole


----------



## 31610

Raining but had to try this bad boy out


----------



## Ibojoe

Reconnected with the Oak nattie by PB yesterday.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77

Just bought this guy and taking it for a test drive today. The pocket predator ranger tac. Running simple shot black .50 and 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Good stuff


----------



## NSFC

I just finished a really heavy duty catch box. I made it out of a big old house floor speaker. The 70's or 80's style. This beast is 1/2 an in thick particle wood. I took off the speaker and the front off and lined the back with carpet. It still has the black suede material and plastic corner protectors. It looks like I spent a lot of time/effort on it. but I just cut the front off. I works/looks great.


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Reconnected with the Oak nattie by PB yesterday.


nice ????


----------



## skarrd

well i have 3 new frames to shoot and the rain has been constant All day,so been in the garage with these and BBs


----------



## Ironarmknives

Will shoot both tomorrow made my first batch hdpe made these 
Will finish sanding putting band grooves cleaning up tonight shoot tomorrow if I Polish them above about one 150 gets pretty slick


----------



## raventree78

Ironarmknives said:


> Will shoot both tomorrow made my first batch hdpe made these
> Will finish sanding putting band grooves cleaning up tonight shoot tomorrow if I Polish them above about one 150 gets pretty slick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EBC17DD4-030B-4D7A-A9C8-2A4D1381AEA0.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F3462F71-C3C3-4505-A497-4FF40081ABF6.jpeg


Neat lookin slingshots, they should last forever


----------



## Ibojoe

Chopped down Champ today with BSB .65 and 7/16 steel


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Chopped down Champ today with BSB .65 and 7/16 steel


That is absolutely stunning brother!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Chopped down Champ today with BSB .65 and 7/16 steel


That grain is amazing lbojoe, WOW !
What are you using on the palm swells if I can ask ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

My favourite today. I shoot best with this one. Wolf with 0.80 100% and 11mm (7/16) steel smashing some cans









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tree Man

I'm shooting this little olive jewel from island boy. ALL day!


----------



## Island made

Today's lineup.


----------



## Eldon 77

Titanium Phoenix from sniper slings. Running.55 precise and 8 mm steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chopped down Champ today with BSB .65 and 7/16 steel
> 
> 
> 
> That grain is amazing lbojoe, WOW !
> What are you using on the palm swells if I can ask ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks my friend. That's a piece of white oak root I found years back. Never have found anymore like it.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these tonight. SPS and a couple of Mules.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s a fine mule!!


----------



## JASling

Most I have shot in a while with all of these 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got some time between rain showers and took the Maple PFS out for a quick spin,at 3/4 in thick i think thats about my limit for comforatability,1/2 in is better,but with 3/4 TBG it Shoots! then rebande Goliath [HODAD clone] and settled in for some can cutting with 5/8s and 1/2 in marbles,really like the SSred/rock chucker bands


----------



## SLINGDUDE

For some reason I decided to rig up a champ with single 1636 tubes today. They fit nicely in the TTF band grooves but no matter how tight I tied, one side would just barely slip. A couple .177 bbs later and my problem was solved. These toobs ain't goin' nowhere now.


----------



## bigdh2000

Out with the family this weekend. Son has gained a lot of muscle this past few months and was letting them zip across the lake with me. Apparently the software is still so backwards it can only post the one picture upside down. Sorry.


----------



## Ibojoe

bigdh2000 said:


> Out with the family this weekend. Son has gained a lot of muscle this past few months and was letting them zip across the lake with me. Apparently the software is still so backwards it can only post the one picture upside down. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_144759.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_144814.jpg


Any way you turn em, Absolutely gorgeous frames. WOW!!!


----------



## bigdh2000

Ibojoe said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out with the family this weekend. Son has gained a lot of muscle this past few months and was letting them zip across the lake with me. Apparently the software is still so backwards it can only post the one picture upside down. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_144759.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_144814.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Any way you turned Absolutely gorgeous frames. WOW!!!
Click to expand...

One on the left is by Island. One on the right is made by me. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Island made

bigdh2000 said:


> Out with the family this weekend. Son has gained a lot of muscle this past few months and was letting them zip across the lake with me. Apparently the software is still so backwards it can only post the one picture upside down. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_144759.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_144814.jpg


Awesome to see you folks all out together!! And so cool to see your still getting some use out of that thumper but might I say, that little frame that big dh junior has is something else!!


----------



## devils son in law

bigdh2000 said:


> Out with the family this weekend. Son has gained a lot of muscle this past few months and was letting them zip across the lake with me. Apparently the software is still so backwards it can only post the one picture upside down. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_144759.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_144814.jpg


Look at the grip and how he draws the bands back.....that little guy is a Natural, Dan!!! :target:


----------



## Tree Man

Two good frames for two good dudes


----------



## bigdh2000

Island made said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out with the family this weekend. Son has gained a lot of muscle this past few months and was letting them zip across the lake with me. Apparently the software is still so backwards it can only post the one picture upside down. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_144759.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_144814.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome to see you folks all out together!! And so cool to see your still getting some use out of that thumper but might I say, that little frame that big dh junior has is something else!!
Click to expand...

Thanks. He knows this guy that makes to order...


----------



## bigdh2000

devils son in law said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out with the family this weekend. Son has gained a lot of muscle this past few months and was letting them zip across the lake with me. Apparently the software is still so backwards it can only post the one picture upside down. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_144759.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_144814.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the grip and how he draws the bands back.....that little guy is a Natural, Dan!!! :target:
Click to expand...

All of that has happened in the last three months. He grew in stature, strength, mental perception, etc. Best of all, he learns by watching finally. All I have to correct is direction of shot. He is still learning to see what is downrange before he shoots that direction. I hardly have to watch him any more. It used to be exhausting and I was lucky to get one shot off for every ten of his with the constant supervision required.


----------



## joseph_curwen

Today i try 1/2 inch steel with 3/4inch .7 precise straight bands,

The speed is 190 fps

I really like those heavy ammos. I regret that i don't have them that much...





  








12 mm steel




__
joseph_curwen


__
Apr 7, 2020


----------



## Covert5

joseph_curwen said:


> Today i try 1/2 inch steel with 3/4inch .7 precise straight bands,
> 
> The speed is 190 fps
> 
> I really like those heavy ammos. I regret that i don't have them that much...


Awesome frame! Is the cover on your fingers to protect you from band slaps? What is it made of?


----------



## joseph_curwen

Covert5 said:


> joseph_curwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i try 1/2 inch steel with 3/4inch .7 precise straight bands,
> 
> The speed is 190 fps
> 
> I really like those heavy ammos. I regret that i don't have them that much...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome frame! Is the cover on your fingers to protect you from band slaps? What is it made of?
Click to expand...

Thank you Covert5

It is indeed my "finger armor" 

a simple square of thick leather, with two small notches to keep an hair band in place

i don't have hand slap with 1/2 steel, but now, i am used to wear it.


----------



## NSFC

cool shooter, nice color the yellow / gold bands set it off. Hand slaps are no fun for anyone. I had a ring on and it actually cut my bands I had just put on. I never had much luck with pfs. I even tried a stick shot with no luck. I struggled so much i sold them. My goal is to be able to shoot both off them by the end of summer. I'll have make or trade for some.


----------



## bingo

Back on the nattys ????????


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I had a nice long shooting session with this one today.


----------



## Ibojoe

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I had a nice long shooting session with this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe Curve.jpg


Man you take excellent pictures! Hope it shot good for ya. It's different for sure.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ibojoe said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a nice long shooting session with this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe Curve.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Man you take excellent pictures! Hope it shot good for ya. It's different for sure.
Click to expand...

It is an excellent shooter. I also tried to compare some of the various bands you sent with it. Thanks some much. You are very generous.


----------



## 31610

Switching it up


----------



## skarrd

can shredding today with 1/4 inch steels,i am liking this PFS more and more


----------



## Island made

Today is all about power! Shooting my original HH gifted to me by StringSlap, banded with gen3 .65 precise cut 1 1/8 to 3/4 in full butter sending 5/8 steel down range at 275 FPS. According to my calculations (a online calculator) that's in the ballpark of 42 foot pounds. Yup......that should do it.


----------



## NSFC

I like the Will Rogers Quote. Im going to text that to a few people today. Good words spread between good people.


----------



## JASling

Island made said:


> Today is all about power! Shooting my original HH gifted to me by StringSlap, banded with gen3 .65 precise cut 1 1/8 to 3/4 in full butter sending 5/8 steel down range at 275 FPS. According to my calculations (a online calculator) that's in the ballpark of 42 foot pounds. Yup......that should do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 858DA826-7B4D-4CA0-825E-111DC92FB98C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92611BE2-9407-4C7C-8115-421DAAED5A38.jpeg


Sweet, what online calculator do you use?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

JASling said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is all about power! Shooting my original HH gifted to me by StringSlap, banded with gen3 .65 precise cut 1 1/8 to 3/4 in full butter sending 5/8 steel down range at 275 FPS. According to my calculations (a online calculator) that's in the ballpark of 42 foot pounds. Yup......that should do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 858DA826-7B4D-4CA0-825E-111DC92FB98C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92611BE2-9407-4C7C-8115-421DAAED5A38.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, what online calculator do you use?
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This is the one I've used for years, nice and simple to use. http://www.1728.org/energy.htm


----------



## JASling

Island made said:


> JASling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is all about power! Shooting my original HH gifted to me by StringSlap, banded with gen3 .65 precise cut 1 1/8 to 3/4 in full butter sending 5/8 steel down range at 275 FPS. According to my calculations (a online calculator) that's in the ballpark of 42 foot pounds. Yup......that should do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 858DA826-7B4D-4CA0-825E-111DC92FB98C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92611BE2-9407-4C7C-8115-421DAAED5A38.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, what online calculator do you use?
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the one I've used for years, nice and simple to use. http://www.1728.org/energy.htm
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironarmknives

Today I'm shooting " my hand" that scab just came off from the last hit hit in the exact same spot 
Sorry I don't think you can handle the pictures blood everywhere Lol got to love it !!!! 
Really shot all slings in the last two days


----------



## skarrd

Goliath today till the Skeeters came out


----------



## 31610

Was shooting ok changed up to new band can not hit anything. Changing band !!!


----------



## Eldon 77

This guy was waiting for me when I got home. S Shock from sniper slings. Really comfortable shooter. Precise.55 and 8 mm steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sachem

They r simple.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Island made said:


> Today is all about power! Shooting my original HH gifted to me by StringSlap, banded with gen3 .65 precise cut 1 1/8 to 3/4 in full butter sending 5/8 steel down range at 275 FPS. According to my calculations (a online calculator) that's in the ballpark of 42 foot pounds. Yup......that should do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 858DA826-7B4D-4CA0-825E-111DC92FB98C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92611BE2-9407-4C7C-8115-421DAAED5A38.jpeg


Wow!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Sachem said:


> They r simple.


That's a sweet little tube shooter!


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Out plinking with this ole girl today!









Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Was shooting ok changed up to new band can not hit anything. Changing band !!!


Dude that is a real beauty there!! Nice job on that one.


----------



## Ibojoe

The Taterbug by Treeman. .60 Simple blacks.


----------



## Kottonmouth

AaronMB said:


> Bean Flip, shooting 1/4" steel with 1/2" SS black.


Just got the Jellybean for my wife and thinking of getting her a Beanflip as well. What are your thoughts on the Beanflip?


----------



## KawKan

If you got her the Jellybean to fit her hand size, the Beanflip may be a stretch for her.



Kottonmouth said:


> AaronMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bean Flip, shooting 1/4" steel with 1/2" SS black.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Jellybean for my wife and thinking of getting her a Beanflip as well. What are your thoughts on the Beanflip?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironarmknives

Ibojoe said:


> The Taterbug by Treeman. .60 Simple blacks.


Want one of those someday in bocote !!!!!
Yours would due ! Until then lol nice sling never shot one but bet I like it


----------



## Kottonmouth

KawKan said:


> If you got her the Jellybean to fit her hand size, the Beanflip may be a stretch for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Kottonmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AaronMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bean Flip, shooting 1/4" steel with 1/2" SS black.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Jellybean for my wife and thinking of getting her a Beanflip as well. What are your thoughts on the Beanflip?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hand size was definitely the main reason I chose it, so I may look for something a little smaller


----------



## 31610

Put a new band set on back in business. Strange how a band set can be wonky. Chop it up for band ties lol ????


----------



## skarrd

took a chance shooting 5/8s marbles,9th shot was a fork hit,R.I.P. little blackie,,,,,tear


----------



## Tree Man

Port boy said:


> Put a new band set on back in business. Strange how a band set can be wonky. Chop it up for band ties lol ????


Thats nice, but not as nice as mine.


----------



## 31610

treeman said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a new band set on back in business. Strange how a band set can be wonky. Chop it up for band ties lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nice, but not as nice as mine.
Click to expand...

haha mine was the first one i had a handle on it for yours .


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> took a chance shooting 5/8s marbles,9th shot was a fork hit,R.I.P. little blackie,,,,,tear


Oh man! Sorry to hear that bro. Say it ain't so! RIP LITTLE BLACKIE!


----------



## dogcatchersito

Mikmaq_indian said:


> Out plinking with this ole girl today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


I'm in love with your Natty sir. Simple Elegance at its finest.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

skarrd said:


> took a chance shooting 5/8s marbles,9th shot was a fork hit,R.I.P. little blackie,,,,,tear


Wow that did some damage. Thank goodness it wasn't your hand.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironarmknives

Today's fun 
Just made this test run day 
First 5 shots nailed can 33' 
The fork height is just right that's why I made it !!!! 
Hdpe first batch 
Still need some polishing but my brand new Dremel tool broke


----------



## hoggy

1st time shooting in some time. also 1st time shooting the loop tube taurus. reminded me of the scopion the way it fills the webbing of the hand. thnk i'm going to do a quad sling shoot using the these frames.


----------



## 31610

Ironarmknives said:


> Today's fun
> Just made this test run day
> First 5 shots nailed can 33'
> The fork height is just right that's why I made it !!!!
> Hdpe first batch
> Still need some polishing but my brand new Dremel tool broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBB94958-7160-46DD-8DA6-006ECF40E22B.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61783E02-C97B-4A1E-B932-481AA8FBB74C.jpeg


pop the deremel apart clean out the brushes might work happened to mine with plastic. Gets jammed up


----------



## Ironarmknives

10-4


----------



## hoggy

slung 1632 looped tubes on the taurus loop tuber and shot 20 bbs. got 15 out of 20 on paper. could just be me, but it seems to prefer the looped tubes over looped bands.


----------



## Ordo

Shooting Circus Chalice with experimental thumb support.


----------



## 31610

Test driving a frame I am working on ????


----------



## skarrd

working on another PFS with som mods,no more marbles out of this one


----------



## AlDermietzel

Keeping it simple and classic today. Deltawing with some very lazily tied tbg and 9.5mm steel.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Ordo said:


> Shooting Circus Chalice with experimental thumb support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumb chalice.JPG


That's a very good idea.


----------



## KawKan

Solid looking oak frame. Fascinating work on the swells. Did you split one knotty section to get the two swells? I guess it will look better with the finishing coats, but it is awesome now!



Port boy said:


> Test driving a frame I am working on


----------



## 31610

KawKan said:


> Solid looking oak frame. Fascinating work on the swells. Did you split one knotty section to get the two swells? I guess it will look better with the finishing coats, but it is awesome now!
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test driving a frame I am working on
Click to expand...

i think it's maple fork I cut a piece of close to the Y and faced the end grain up .


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> took a chance shooting 5/8s marbles,9th shot was a fork hit,R.I.P. little blackie,,,,,tear


Sorry to hear of your loss Brother Skaard. Pizza be with you!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

This is the first sling shot I made for myself. Its small but accurate and comfortable. I like shooting the older ones because I can tell how far/ how much ive learned from making sling shots compared to what i make now. Its good to see everyone shooting.


----------



## 31610

2 for the maple ???? monster love this natty ????


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Slinging with this hog again. It's so comfortable in the hand and easy on the eyes too! Shooting 3/8 steel from 15 yard. TBG 1"to3/4" taper 6.5". Shoots so nice!









Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Port boy said:


> 2 for the maple  monster love this natty


Beautiful maple natty my friend! 

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Found it on the road one morning after a storm . That’s also a cool one u have fella gotta love old school


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Port boy said:


> Found it on the road one morning after a storm . That's also a cool one u have fella gotta love old school


Those are the best finds! Thanks a lot. Yea old school is what I'm use to. I love the look of some of these new slingshots but you cant beat a natty!

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

got some on paper, but not at the accuracy level i wanted. did like my 1632 looped tube bb rig though. still learning, still seeking, still on the journey.


----------



## NSFC

Just finished this, banded it and it only took me ten minutes to fall in love with it. The material I used is 2 different types of hdpe, copper pins, oak, cherry, apple, walnut and laminate wood its core is a natural branch from unknown species of tree. It has rubber gypsy tabs that I think I'm switching too from the leather ones. I shoot left handed gangster style, it is a mix of hammer grip with a thumb brace. Its ergonomic and very comfortable.


----------



## 31610

Apple natty


----------



## 31610

Maple top shot out ????


----------



## 31610

First time with the one I got from flip in the poke a pig contest


----------



## 31610

Last one haha for today maple chalice . I keep flipping band set to frames I have not had out in a while . Band set made from latex from our man IBOJOE thanks buddy


----------



## StringSlap

I was having a good day today shooting this sps type frame. I was doing well at around 25-30 feet so I moved it back closer to 50. Was hitting pretty well so finished off the can from that distance.


----------



## Mikmaq_indian

Port boy said:


> Apple natty


Bad ass my friend!!

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Mikmaq_indian said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apple natty
> 
> 
> 
> Bad *** my friend!!
> Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I like that one has a cool look shots well to thanks man


----------



## Eldon 77

Shooting this little guy tonight don't know what kind of wood it is but man it's comfortable. Running BSB .50 and 8 mm steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Maple top shot out


Nice frame! The Topshot is a great frame!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maple top shot out
> 
> 
> 
> Nice frame! The Topshot is a great frame!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Thanks that wood fit that design perfect well I think it did


----------



## Ironarmknives

Today is Gallery day 
So speed drills opfs and bonegrip pfs 
And I'm shooting these two most of the day 
Made both 
3/4" aluminum "bone, Turtle - littlefoot " I made yesterday two tools grinder and file i'm keeping the rough texture on it it's actually very smooth except for the polishing just aluminum and picture sometimes are fun lol real good shooter the weight is nice , shooting 00buck lead 40-60 grains yellow Chinese bands small pouch " this little guy could Handel big ammo easy .

And the littlefoot hdpe made last week nice point of aim was dead on with this make I put Carlos Hathcock sniper tips size on the littlefoot and it's a good shooter marbles down


----------



## AlDermietzel

Will be shooting this one the second I get home from work. I'm so glad wasp started making this one again. I wanted one for ages but I kept missing the boat. Its such a tiny frame but it fits my large hands like a glove and will handle whatever band setup I want. I've even shot 0.8mm full width tapers and 11mm steel no problem. Had to order myself another in toxic green 









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Port boy said:


> Maple top
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maple top s
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maple top shot out
> 
> 
> 
> cool
> 
> that is so cool
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andy23

Today I gathered all my slingshots and I played with every one of them. I love them all ????


----------



## Eldon 77

I couldn't make up my mind today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironarmknives

Pick the one with the yellow band


----------



## 31610

Going UK style ???? The Raptor is a rocking frame !


----------



## Tree Man

Here's my Easter spread


----------



## Island made

These two gems on this gorgeous Easter Sunday.


----------



## 31610

Maple with yew champ before dinner ????????


----------



## Ibojoe

Enjoyed some linitex and a big ol bag of marbles between storms today.


----------



## Luck over skill

Port boy said:


> Maple top shot out


that looks real nice man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Luck over skill said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maple top shot out
> 
> 
> 
> that looks real nice man
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks bro


----------



## Covert5

Toucan today.


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Covert5

Beanflip said:


>


I think you have enough bands to last you through 3 more pandemics!


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Maple with yew champ before dinner


Dude you're breaking out the good stuff now. Love that Champ!! 
I'm gonna get the yew out today.


----------



## Andy23

This one today!


----------



## Ibojoe

Andy23 said:


> This one today!


Nice setup there.


----------



## romanljc

This one using a lighter band set up then normal on this works good .


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Shooting this J5 beauty today! Custom TrueBlood.


----------



## JASling

Shooting my Heavy Hitter by Shane with some Scout XT clips they don't fit perfectly but with a little effort I can make them work. I like clips but there is something about wrap and tuck that makes me feel a little more "classic" for say  clips can't beat the good old wrap and tuck on that























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

These guys tonight


----------



## Ibojoe

Broke out the yew champ by Mr. Brooks. Sumeike whites.65.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> These guys tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19FDF866-A6B5-4766-900D-AF4F532BE689.jpeg


Dude that's a gorgeous thumper.


----------



## wll

Shot this Chinese ring sling with Simple Shot flats .. this thing shot like a rocket ship, I was very, very impressed.










Will have another go at it tomorrow.

wll


----------



## StringSlap

Shooting my Island Made pocket thumper yesterday and today. For some reason whenever I'm shooting really well I seem to have this frame in my hand!


----------



## Ibojoe

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Shooting this J5 beauty today! Custom TrueBlood.


Holy cow!!! That is a creation right there!! Beautiful frame


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Thanks brother! I couldn't be happier with Joeys work on this. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironarmknives

Made these three this week so going to shoot all three after I change up the bands some
But the wide frame bonegrip was the only one I could hit the 50 yard pistol gone with so mainly shooting the Bone Grip


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19FDF866-A6B5-4766-900D-AF4F532BE689.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that's a gorgeous thumper.
Click to expand...

Thanks brother! It's just my original bruised and battered pocket thumper with a shiny new brass handle.


----------



## skarrd

This one today,finally got some more 3/8s steels,


----------



## Ironarmknives

Today my breath was so bad when I got up this morning I figured there was only one thing to shoot
I made this this morning I got up at two I normally get up at three set around made this 2 1/2 hours 
So I shoot it today but sling mail is here so by the end of the day I will be shooting many other things


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

Ibojoe said:


> Enjoyed some linitex and a big ol bag of marbles between storms today.


How do you like the linitex bands?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always loved this frame design

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Brass pocket thumper this evening. Took the family down to the pond had a blast doing some shooting.


----------



## Eldon 77

My s shock from sniper slings tonight. .55 precise and 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow buddy! That's a gorgeous top shot. Wow!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Love this “Little Pocket Thumper”!


----------



## Ironarmknives

Think today is pocket Predator Hathcock Target sniper G 10 medium version I don't know what the bands are they are yellow they are butterfly marvels Steelers double odd buck shooting it all


----------



## Sachem

Just this tiny 6 mm titanium alloy wired slingshot.

It's simple & portable. Also strong enough for 1842 tube.


----------



## Island made

Spalted unicorn this morning. (Chalice)


----------



## 31610

Out with this pair


----------



## J3ff

Island made that is beautiful


----------



## Island made

J3ff said:


> Island made that is beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Island made

Tonight's lineup.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

GZK TTF Hammer today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> Tonight's lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3CEC9E41-B921-4F49-8E24-AE9CEA5587ED.jpeg


Awesome line-up! Fun in the sun!


----------



## hoggy

shot 8 these 6 are the best.


----------



## BAT

I´m shooting with my 3D printed Nexus 3 design.


----------



## hoggy

shot these 4 today. narrowing down my contest frame.


----------



## skarrd

shooting these today,a Paladin clone/homemade design i stole from Mr.Hayes a few years back and the fidget shooter with flats,neithers bands are strong enough for can cutting [too much active length] but its still fun denting up the can with 3/8s stellys. surprisingly both are spot on shooters


----------



## 31610

Well a band set in but I am on to the Shane frame now I started to bingo the can more consistent. Pretty happy very nice frame Shane thanks again ???? so I figured I try this 3 inch circle stuff with the pfs lizard . Well that’s not going to well I tell ya looks more like a dot to dot than a grouping dang man I need a few hours in front of the catch box ! Well the the bright side I can not get much worse can only get better I hope haha


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Well a band set in but I am on to the Shane frame now I started to bingo the can more consistent. Pretty happy very nice frame Shane thanks again ???? so I figured I try this 3 inch circle stuff with the pfs lizard . Well that's not going to well I tell ya looks more like a dot to dot than a grouping dang man I need a few hours in front of the catch box ! Well the the bright side I can not get much worse can only get better I hope haha


nice frame dude ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. Green G10 SPS and Black pearled resin scaled SPS. Both with 16/36 GZK looped tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoggy

quest for online contest frame






shot these 6 today, not a slouch among them. 4 bulls, the black scorpion with 2


----------



## bingo

Wee nattys ????


----------



## skarrd

no shooting today,just watching the rain and the wind


----------



## 31610

Out with Ttf thumper . Also made a 3 inch leather spinner and attached it to some tube see if this helps me out any .


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Brought out the twins for some fun in the sun yesterday.


----------



## Island made

Shooting this beautiful J5 mega this morning. With Jaydans permission of course


----------



## Ibojoe

WOW! That’s really nice!


----------



## bingo

These 2 today one for 8s one for 9.5s


----------



## Cjw

Shooting some SPS's this morning as Usual. 20/40 looped tubes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J3ff

Island that is beautiful


----------



## Thwap

airsoft, with simpleshot precuts .4 12-8 taper.
and today im drinking an awesome ipa from seattlr


----------



## skarrd

rain,wind,And hail today so shooting BBs in the garage again today


----------



## ashikrafi

i feel i am not that accurate with tubes compare to flat bands.. how about you ?/



theTurk said:


> Hey guys, opened up this topic to see what everyone else is shooting today...here's what I'm shooting my natural olive lil' plinker ✌️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Haven't been able to get away from this thumper. 
Lovin the precise gen3.


----------



## NSFC

I just came in from blasting away a can I picked up on the side of the road on my/dogs walk this morning. I should do more good deeds because I shot more accurate this morning. Maybe karma or maybe its me getting better? No deferentially karma!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> DSCF2997.JPG
> 
> I just came in from blasting away a can I picked up on the side of the road on my/dogs walk this morning. I should do more good deeds because I shot more accurate this morning. Maybe karma or maybe its me getting better? No deferentially karma!


I am not sure if you've notice but the end of your handle is on fire! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwap

i forgot my pic. have a good week, guys


----------



## bingo

Wee natty again ????


----------



## hoggy

shot 4 but one's tab kept coming off. 3 sss slingshots and a pocket rocket with bands. the pocket rocket and the sss turtle, as i call it, 1 & 2, got the best hits and scores. gonna work on that bitty one and see if i can do better with it.


----------



## 31610

First time shooting home rolled clay ???? or any clay to be honest


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ironarmknives

I'm shooting this today !!!!! Hts g10 is what the report said and I have a complete report on everybody who owns an HTS so one of you did the window thing ! 
"Me whistling and turning my head and walking away slowly " they don't have an emoji for that lol 
Even though it's my window in my house that I'm tearing down I still feel guilty as shit shoot in the window !!! 
Lol guess that means I'm still one of the good guys !!!!!







They said that it was marbles that got the window 
Woo missed that I got Steely's Lol 














Took a fall yesterday putting the porch on my man cave took the roof off the old house use the sheeting to put on the man cave . It's fun tearing down the house better than smashing dishes up against the wall 
Ya last two screws one step back to far 10' fall hit hard I feel like I've been Buck off a horse so just One thing to do today shoot slings all day 
Big day getting that down to where it's at house smells worse than any drug house in South America I ever smelled 
So big bonfire at my house for the next couple weekends all the elk you can eat all the beer you can drink if you drink The sober ones will sit around and watch you drunk one shoot your slingshot and laugh and have a great time 
I know it looks ugly but that's why it's being tore down Great piece of property comes with a 50 x 25 complete insulated metal shop building 1200 sqft Studio apartment man cave so until I build a log cabin that is home 
Bad house !!!!!!







Man cave


----------



## skarrd

this one today,with 3/8s steels,finally some sun and no wind


----------



## Ironarmknives

Today is accuracy day 
No speed 
Using bonegrip pfs "flex" finding myself about a red c-- hair from contact so doing something wrong finding that today !!!!!! 
And it's power day long shots bonegrip wide frame for that


----------



## bingo

Tryin out this natty ????


----------



## hoggy

shot these 6 today.


----------



## 31610

Not much shooting going on today. Guess I have time fix the band on Thumper


----------



## skarrd

this baby today,shortened the bands from 10 inch active to 7 inch active and destructed these cans,instead of just denting them,3/88

s steels


----------



## dogcatchersito

Port boy said:


> First time shooting home rolled clay  or any clay to be honest


Bro!!!!! How was it? Did the ammo work as well as you hoped? Also did it for true?

If you can't tell I love your home grown ammo right now.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot these lovely frames yesterday, hope to get back on the range today. Definitely need more range time


----------



## 31610

dogcatchersito said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time shooting home rolled clay  or any clay to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> Bro!!!!! How was it? Did the ammo work as well as you hoped? Also did it for true?
> If you can't tell I love your home grown ammo right now.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

my lizard has the right bands to send the .5 but ammo is tight in pouch but the couple I shot went well . The 3/8 little light for the lizard but 1636 frameless rig works well with it . I need to make up couple band sets and I think it will be ok . I am surprised at how well it went . That said your not going to be punching holes and ripping cans and I guessing the wind would mess with ya . But I do think it has its place like back yard if u r in close to neighbors or ya don't want steel all over lawn . Be good to teach noobs pfs for sure . I was on the fence about it but had to try and it was fun . Get a brick roll couple up and give it a try I am thinking u would want at least .5


----------



## 31610

U can see the weight for the .5 . Scale only weighs.5 grams


----------



## derspunk

Sachem said:


> Just this tiny 6 mm titanium alloy wired slingshot.
> 
> It's simple & portable. Also strong enough for 1842 tube.


Hello,
I really like the wire slingshots. Is it possible for you to tell me where I can order this slingshot.


----------



## bingo

Todays line up ????????


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Todays line up


looking good John nice picks


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todays line up
> 
> 
> 
> looking good John nice picks
Click to expand...

thanks man ????????


----------



## hoggy

shot these 6 today. alley cat 64 didn't do as well as usual. i attribute it to a different tube set that i remedied and changed back.


----------



## dogcatchersito

Well I been seeing you guys get after her for the last week. So I grabbed HODAD and did the same, found a unlikely yet fun Target. It was a plastic planter that was just tossed away. Set it upside down on the low side of a hill about 35-40 feet to give myself a challenge. Although once HODAD dials in it's game over. At least an hour's worth of slow decline and destruction.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

Port boy said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time shooting home rolled clay  or any clay to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> Bro!!!!! How was it? Did the ammo work as well as you hoped? Also did it for true?
> If you can't tell I love your home grown ammo right now.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my lizard has the right bands to send the .5 but ammo is tight in pouch but the couple I shot went well . The 3/8 little light for the lizard but 1636 frameless rig works well with it . I need to make up couple band sets and I think it will be ok . I am surprised at how well it went . That said your not going to be punching holes and ripping cans and I guessing the wind would mess with ya . But I do think it has its place like back yard if u r in close to neighbors or ya don't want steel all over lawn . Be good to teach noobs pfs for sure . I was on the fence about it but had to try and it was fun . Get a brick roll couple up and give it a try I am thinking u would want at least .5
Click to expand...

I bought a pouch jig just for that size ammo. I been making them like crazy can send you some to try out.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironarmknives

skarrd said:


> this baby today,shortened the bands from 10 inch active to 7 inch active and destructed these cans,instead of just denting them,3/88
> s steels


Like that shooter u have saw it before somewhere wanted on they look cool


----------



## MIsling

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Got Thumper out and Dead ringer and some frameless


----------



## Ibojoe

Totally addicted to this “Island Made” with BSB .65’s


----------



## J3ff

Ibojoe said:


> Totally addicted to this "Island Made" with BSB .65's


I would be worried if you weren't.


----------



## bingo

MIsling said:


> a like that ????????
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Today’s pick


----------



## Ironarmknives

Nothing took the first day off in 3-4 months will not touch a sling today .


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Today's pick


nice shooters bro ????


----------



## MIsling

bingo said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a like that
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks man!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

MIsling said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a like that
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

beauty ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting at my usual targets.


----------



## Court215

Able to get in a few shots before the heavier rains came


----------



## Ironarmknives

Today old school David and goliath "shift" got lots of stones need picked up and move so the throwing size are swinging size I will swing at targets great practice because of my hip problem I don't like walking on rocks so it's nice to get this thing and just wing them out over there 75 yards away 
Yesterday was a no slingshot day but I did take 4 slingshots 2 Chinese made and two HDEP that I made I put bands on them went over to two different neighbors houses showed the kids Bill Hays's video on how to line up a shot gave them a handful of marbles and told them to have fun now they will have sling flu for the rest of their life two boys two girls and a mom she texted me last night and asked me if I had one for her because the kids would not let her use theirs and she really enjoyed it so 5 people slung flu now just in two hours 







I've had this sling since Jimmy Carter was president late 1970's always in back pack


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the home made Pocket Parasite designed by J-5. Sumeike .65 &a SS pouch


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the home made Pocket Parasite designed by J-5. Sumeike .65 &a SS pouch


That looks even better when its banded up.


----------



## SJAaz

Now how cool is that? Shoot better than me all ready!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Lol band fail


----------



## Cjw

Shooting some of my most treasured slingshots. Some BunnyBusters and a Rotating head from Roger Henrie.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

Ironarmknives said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> this baby today,shortened the bands from 10 inch active to 7 inch active and destructed these cans,instead of just denting them,3/88
> s steels
> 
> 
> 
> Like that shooter u have saw it before somewhere wanted on they look cool
Click to expand...

Gopher slingshots made them a few years back,i have an HDPE one,i nade this one a 1/4 inch smaller between the grips,than the original,just to seeif it would be more comforatable [arthritis] it is .


----------



## skarrd

shootin the jellybean today,couldnt hit for beans so put it up and went mini bike ridin,try again tomorroh,cause the jelly is one of my best shooters


----------



## Covert5

I went outside today and shot my Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork with some clays. Quackshot got some good airtime and got one in the neck!


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> shootin the jellybean today,couldnt hit for beans so put it up and went mini bike ridin,try again tomorroh,cause the jelly is one of my best shooters


That's awesome. I try to ride every day it's not raining. Is yours old school?


----------



## Ordo

Shooting Big Thumby, one of the most succesfull thumb support designs I'm experimenting with. Very, very stable. Only valid for thumb support grip, of course.


----------



## NSFC

Im working on finishing up a natural iron wood fork with a hip bone incorporated in it. Its cold and rainy out so its a good day to work on some art/projects. I knew it was going to be like this today so I got my target practice in with the speaker box ammo catch.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. Micarta SPS , Aluminum SPS and 2 Gen.1 scouts from Simpleshot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made

These today.


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> shootin the jellybean today,couldnt hit for beans so put it up and went mini bike ridin,try again tomorroh,cause the jelly is one of my best shooters
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome. I try to ride every day it's not raining. Is yours old school?
Click to expand...

Naw just a mini moto with a 212 predator in it,to replace the 97 that it came with,they do get the cobwebs out of your thoughts


----------



## Cjw

It's an SPS evening shoot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

This is the mini I was riding yesterday and the sling I am shooting today,Scorpion with 5/8s marbles using the *catch ball* method,


----------



## bingo

Cjw said:


> Shooting some of my most treasured slingshots. Some BunnyBusters and a Rotating head from Roger Henrie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


nice them dude ????


----------



## 31610

Champ


----------



## Ironarmknives

These two today both of these are faster and more accurate for me than that 0PFS 
Like all three with the Bone and Short bands no thinking about any grip whatsoever just grab shoot 
Love it 
The littlefoot Hdpe. is very accurate and fast set up that way it's through the forks but I tied bands on very accurate good shooter 
So raining today i'll take a few foundations for my porch and shoot shoot shoot and shoot







Was going to shoot this but don't want to fork hit it befor trying to trade it it's way too beautiful for me to mess up Just can't hold a thing right so I don't want to try to shoot if I can't hold it right dang it !


----------



## hoggy

shot these 4 today. 2 tac hammers, tripwire pegasus tuber and uni ranger tuber


----------



## StringSlap

skarrd said:


> This is the mini I was riding yesterday and the sling I am shooting today,Scorpion with 5/8s marbles using the *catch ball* method,


I miss my mini bike! Had one very similar to yours.


----------



## StringSlap

Shooting my Island Made Pocket Thumper. I just shoot this one really well. Critters better hope I don't start hunting with this!


----------



## Ironarmknives

bingo said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting some of my most treasured slingshots. Some BunnyBusters and a Rotating head from Roger Henrie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> nice them dude
Click to expand...

Like the bone handles right up my Allie


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight. Dan Hood Stealth Shot. Love these slingshots. Was accurate from first shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

This pocket Thumper is turning into my lucky charm. 
Spring has sprung!


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> This pocket Thumper is turning into my lucky charm.
> Spring has sprung!


Oh ya!! Now that looks fun! Scary...but fun! Nice shooting brother.


----------



## NSFC

Good one ( the snake, shooting , and the slingshot) You almost got yourself enough snake for a belt.

N.S.F.C.





















Im going shooting with my cousin today. I made the altoids tin mini for her. She lives a nomadic life, so things are minimal for her. The big dot slingshot is what im going to help her train on, she really like this one, and I dont shoot it much(its the second sling I made). Its going to be a good day.


----------



## hoggy

shot these 4 today. the black tac hammer was the champ of the day for the 2nd day in a row.


----------



## hoggy

Ironarmknives said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting some of my most treasured slingshots. Some BunnyBusters and a Rotating head from Roger Henrie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> nice them dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the bone handles right up my Allie
> 
> nice frames
Click to expand...


----------



## 31610

Need cut some bands


----------



## 31610

Got the tank out


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Got the tank out


Correct statement. Plenty of room to ge a marble through that one buddy. LoL


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the tank out
> 
> 
> 
> Correct statement. Plenty of room to ge a marble through that one buddy. LoL
Click to expand...

 Shane does not know it yet but we r going to do trade and I am sending them to him . He has the big paws for them frames


----------



## 31610

Knocked the dust off


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the tank out
> 
> 
> 
> Correct statement. Plenty of room to ge a marble through that one buddy. LoL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shane does not know it yet but we r going to do trade and I am sending them to him . He has the big paws for them frames
Click to expand...

Wow! I know it now lol!! That's awesome! What would you like??


----------



## Ibojoe

These are pretty good. Especially with the usopp blue.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samurai Samoht

This bad boy today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the home made Pocket Parasite designed by J-5. Sumeike .65 &a SS pouch


Wowwwwww!! Bro this is the best parasite i have seen !! You did a lovely job!!! Kudos on this thing my friend!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Samurai Samoht said:


> This bad boy today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhhh ya buddy!!  she is lookin lovely!!! . i hope your having alot of fun with this TB buddy! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Port boy said:


> Need cut some bands


Killin it man !! Looks great! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

Medieval shooter from OOAK Forge


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Samurai Samoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bad boy today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh ya buddy!!  she is lookin lovely!!! . i hope your having alot of fun with this TB buddy!
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It is an absolute pleasure to shoot with!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Putting a few rounds through this...


----------



## bigdh2000

My stupidity over the weekend...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

bigdh2000 said:


> My stupidity over the weekend...


It is actually comforting see that a SlingPro can have a stupid weekend. Can you make two of them for a set of earrings for the wife for Mother's Day?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Dang.. 

Make a nice little key fob.LOL

Admit it D, at heart you really are a frameless sort of guy!


----------



## skarrd

shooting these today H.O.D.A.D. clone and Jr. black SS on Sr,and TBG on Jr.


----------



## skarrd

also puts a couple dozen rounds thru this one


----------



## Mag

Shooting my GZK-Titanium TTF with this little pouch-setup today, anyone know if magnetic pouches are tourny legal?


----------



## NSFC

Never Settle For Common

Just came in from busting open a full can of black spray paint inside my catch box with the hippy monster. Its a mess but was really fun. I wanted the inside black anyway.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made

Shooting and grilling my new starship from island boy, natty from DSIL and a thumper of course.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dogcatchersito

skarrd said:


> shooting these today H.O.D.A.D. clone and Jr. black SS on Sr,and TBG on Jr.


Loving it, nothing beats a hand molded Natty.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

This guy


----------



## Ironarmknives

My gift from @Mr Muz today put some bands on and went to work 
My flex conus pfs is nice not much bigger than an OPFS but definitely feels the hand the texture of the flex is fantastic for just putting it anywhere you want and it sticks 
Same as the Bone Grip but you half to hold onto the conus like opfs the bonegrip I don't even hold it just maybe with my pinky 
Once I found my point of aim very good shooter like it a whole bunch will be shooting it for years to come . I found the right band combo for it and it is Shootin really nice It's first can Took a while because I had to find my aim point and figure out how to shoot it after that mean machine


----------



## skarrd

NSFC said:


> DSCF3126.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3128.JPG
> 
> Never Settle For Common
> 
> Just came in from busting open a full can of black spray paint inside my catch box with the hippy monster. Its a mess but was really fun. I wanted the inside black anyway.


awesome! Love the bone work


----------



## Court215

Pfs in the Pine Barrens


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Court215 said:


> Pfs in the Pine Barrens


cool PFS, but WAY cooler backdrop! 
Where is that ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

Haha the pine barrens in NJ, just happened to find a crystal clear water hole


----------



## hoggy

gave my 28 year old son a scout today and this is the result of our combined shooting. he got the hang of it pretty good. not his 1st slingshot, but his 1st scout. sorry for the dark pic.


----------



## 31610

Spring is close haha . I always shoot the heads of the tulips ???? every spring drives the wife around the bend


----------



## Island made

I just can't seem to miss with the Ibojoe curve.


----------



## dogcatchersito

Port boy said:


> Spring is close haha . I always shoot the heads of the tulips  every spring drives the wife around the bend


Hahahaha now that's a Bart Simpson move if I ever heard it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

dogcatchersito said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spring is close haha . I always shoot the heads of the tulips  every spring drives the wife around the bend
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha now that's a Bart Simpson move if I ever heard it.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

ya it's fun I can not lie ! Me and the boys bin doing it for years


----------



## Ironarmknives

Think I have sling mail but more by wed. So I ll wait to go into town but today is opfs day ? I don't know the one I ll choose lol 







Lol I wouldn't shoot those there for my coffee table the Red white and blue one I will shoot all month in July but the rest of them stay beautiful 
But for real shooting today is the flex conus it in my hand was the most consecutive shooter I've ever shot 
Doing speed drill with bonegrip super flex and some trying to consecutively hit a bottle cap at 33 feet with pocket predator HTSG 10


----------



## bingo

These 2 today natty and a mule ????


----------



## Covert5

Ironarmknives said:


> Think I have sling mail but more by wed. So I ll wait to go into town but today is opfs day ? I don't know the one I ll choose lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD01651C-4EEC-4BA3-A7CA-2E37A679872D.jpeg
> Lol I wouldn't shoot those there for my coffee table the Red white and blue one I will shoot all month in July but the rest of them stay beautiful
> But for real shooting today is the flex conus it in my hand was the most consecutive shooter I've ever shot
> Doing speed drill with bonegrip super flex and some trying to consecutively hit a bottle cap at 33 feet with pocket predator HTSG 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEA18575-D8E2-42FF-8D5E-133F530E232A.jpeg


Awesome setups you got there! I'm love'n that Conus bro! It looks like it's filled with beer! You imagine if one was made like a Conus beer mug! That would be epic!


----------



## JASling

The goblet with full butterfly and another broken spinner 
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful, Cocobolo ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, Cocobolo ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ironarmknives

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Very pretty beautiful wood it's deadly to me and allergic to it but beautiful wood Can't do the dust 
But I could pick something up that Purdy and shoot it


----------



## NSFC

Im not shooting today. Its raining and windy I dont have an indoor range. So I had two shooting secession yesterday in preparation for today. One was target practice and one was what ever I could find in the woods. My hands need a break.

I am working on some slingshot builds one is for the ssotm! So watch out friends.


----------



## bingo

Todays selection ????????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Stuck on the boo ????


----------



## Ironarmknives

Flexing the muscle today I'm shooting my brand new Bone Grip PFS red white and blue and also my new flex conus both got cans at 3:15am to start the day now work time I ll be done a 7:30 then time for slinging 
The bonegrip pfs is my daily shooter but the one I had was set up for speed shooting my all black one and I needed to match my bonegrip wide fork lol 
so ordered it and what a nice flaming Red white and blue did I get . The conus was a gift and ends up being in my hands one of my most accurate got real bocote conus on the way !!!!! 
Good morning with both slings I bet I only missed both them can maybe five shoots I missed to tear them cans


----------



## belgianbeard

Ironarmknives said:


> Flexing the muscle today I'm shooting my brand new Bone Grip PFS red white and blue and also my new flex conus both got cans at 3:15am to start the day now work time I ll be done a 7:30 then time for slinging
> The bonegrip pfs is my daily shooter but the one I had was set up for speed shooting my all black one and I needed to match my bonegrip wide fork lol
> so ordered it and what a nice flaming Red white and blue did I get . The conus was a gift and ends up being in my hands one of my most accurate got real bocote conus on the way !!!!!
> Good morning with both slings I bet I only missed both them can maybe five shoots I missed to tear them cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16B9BC4C-1562-4918-912E-3DD7695EE644.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F3764DA7-F93F-406D-8769-3770010185A6.jpeg


Those are both such interesting slingshots!

I love the look of the bonegrip. Seems like it would just melt in your hand.

I don't know if I've seen one like that conus, it looks really cool and different


----------



## Ironarmknives

belgianbeard said:


> Ironarmknives said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flexing the muscle today I'm shooting my brand new Bone Grip PFS red white and blue and also my new flex conus both got cans at 3:15am to start the day now work time I ll be done a 7:30 then time for slinging
> The bonegrip pfs is my daily shooter but the one I had was set up for speed shooting my all black one and I needed to match my bonegrip wide fork lol
> so ordered it and what a nice flaming Red white and blue did I get . The conus was a gift and ends up being in my hands one of my most accurate got real bocote conus on the way !!!!!
> Good morning with both slings I bet I only missed both them can maybe five shoots I missed to tear them cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16B9BC4C-1562-4918-912E-3DD7695EE644.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F3764DA7-F93F-406D-8769-3770010185A6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both such interesting slingshots!
> I love the look of the bonegrip. Seems like it would just melt in your hand.
> I don't know if I've seen one like that conus, it looks really cool and different
Click to expand...

 Yes the Bone Grip is the most comfortable well fitting sling shot I have ever put in my hand His flex literally forms in your hand 
He just came out with a new one on his wide fork both flex and harder resin that way you have the flex handle with the hard top 
Mine is on order . I own 4 of them when that one gets here two pfs flex one set up for speed shooting and u see the Red white and blue pfs is set up muscle and my wide RWB is a hunter big bands , and when my new red white and blue highbred shows up it will be set up light butterfly . My main shooters for the year !
But when I go to the gallery I shoot a different set of slingshotS lol 
But I need to settle down so I'm settling down with this conus and this red white and blue bone PFS 
FOr every day shooting I'll use my pocket predator Hathcock sniper for real target shooting in the gallery until the @Bone gets here . 
The conus was a gift and it is my most consecutive hitting Slingshot I have I made contact over and over and over with it easy to hold beautiful slingshot if I would've had been stuck in the one slingshot I would've never found this one I have two real nice bocote conus coming one smaller than the other 







This one is on its way 








And this is his new one lol yes I do own that yellow one in the video he signed it prototype number one for me but it's a right handed shooter for you oddball right handed people 
I figured it would be a great collectors item because when people start shooting this he's going to catch on fire and sell a lot


----------



## bingo

Afew nattys today ????????


----------



## dogcatchersito

NSFC said:


> Im not shooting today. Its raining and windy I dont have an indoor range. So I had two shooting secession yesterday in preparation for today. One was target practice and one was what ever I could find in the woods. My hands need a break.
> 
> I am working on some slingshot builds one is for the ssotm! So watch out friends.


Yesterday was rough for our state, but today is looking much better

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironarmknives

When it rain here that is shooting time !!!!! No working out side gallery time !!!!! 
No wife to naggggggg ! 
Rain day !!!!!!! And I can call it even if I see two drops Lol lol 
And it's raining today no dump run 
Time to play with Nugget and sling !!!!







He got his bone flex and ready he loves milk- water jugs 
I hit it he Chases it down grabs it runs with the pallet inside making all kinds of noise set it down somewhere different I have a different target to shoot out every day he gets to run a bunch we get to play 
Great shooting day


----------



## Protegimus

My first attempt at a picture so apologies if I get this wrong: https://i.imgur.com/uGwmLFY.jpg

I carry a foraging bag & inside that I carry one of these: https://www.hunter.de/en/our-collection/unterkategorien/ext/1331015/4/0/42747230/Belt%2Bbag%2BBugrino%2BStandard.html

Ive found this perfectly fits my 'Suffolk Slingshots The Wipeout' plus about 100 ball bearings, which are 9.5mm steel. I also have attached a magnetic picky upy thing for collecting the ammo.

I'm currently learning so only shoot targets and am using an abandoned barn: https://i.imgur.com/vwEDOHR.jpg

My target I made out of an old suitcase ( https://i.imgur.com/XJ5tGXl.jpg) that I found. I put some paracord through the sides & threaded a curtain through, then hung a can. The curtain stops the shots going anywhere & the suitcase means I can pack it all away & bought a cheap dog bed & bowl which I put in there too so halfway round our walk we can stop off, I shoot & he chills out next to me. The barn is halfway through our walk.

If none of these links work I've probably just posted the worst post ever.


----------



## StringSlap

Island Made Heavy Hitter with 2040 Dankung tubes.


----------



## Ibojoe

StringSlap said:


> Island Made Heavy Hitter with 2040 Dankung tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHtubes.jpeg


That's got to be a smooth shooter. Love it!


----------



## 31610

Lizard out basking in the sun


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Protegimus said:


> My first attempt at a picture so apologies if I get this wrong: https://i.imgur.com/uGwmLFY.jpg
> 
> I carry a foraging bag & inside that I carry one of these: https://www.hunter.de/en/our-collection/unterkategorien/ext/1331015/4/0/42747230/Belt%2Bbag%2BBugrino%2BStandard.html
> Ive found this perfectly fits my 'Suffolk Slingshots The Wipeout' plus about 100 ball bearings, which are 9.5mm steel. I also have attached a magnetic picky upy thing for collecting the ammo.
> I'm currently learning so only shoot targets and am using an abandoned barn: https://i.imgur.com/vwEDOHR.jpg
> 
> My target I made out of an old suitcase ( https://i.imgur.com/XJ5tGXl.jpg) that I found. I put some paracord through the sides & threaded a curtain through, then hung a can. The curtain stops the shots going anywhere & the suitcase means I can pack it all away & bought a cheap dog bed & bowl which I put in there too so halfway round our walk we can stop off, I shoot & he chills out next to me. The barn is halfway through our walk.
> 
> If none of these links work I've probably just posted the worst post ever.


Welcome to the Forum! And ALL of your links worked and your post is excellent.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoggy

git r done.


----------



## bingo

3 nattys today ????????


----------



## 31610

Little picture happy haha I just happy to get out for a tour and some shooting and fresh air


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Little picture happy haha I just happy to get out for a tour and some shooting and fresh air


PB, cool shooting session bro!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting the slorb tonight gifted to me by my buddy jacoza, unique design and super comfortable and accurate with low forks.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

Shot my Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork outside with quackshot! He was getting some good air time!


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Shot my Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork outside with quackshot! He was getting some good air time!


 nice frame C5 ! Almost have my ducks head knocked off


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot my Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork outside with quackshot! He was getting some good air time!
> 
> 
> 
> nice frame C5 ! Almost have my ducks head knocked off
Click to expand...

Lol! Yeah me too bro! I had my clay ammo get stuck inside his body several times! Good shoot'n and good times! Lol!


----------



## NSFC

Im shootin in the rain from the poarch with this hdpe laminate wood with leather gypsy tabs I made a few months ago. Its got some weight to it and bigger forks than im used to but its good to expand your shooting skills and try hard things. This goes in life and in slingshots.


----------



## Covert5

A little frameless to get quackshot in the air before going grocery shopping!


----------



## 31610

Ironarmknives said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little picture happy haha I just happy to get out for a tour and some shooting and fresh air
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like one nice piece of art furniture that that sling is hanging on Love that tree
> Oya pfs cool also
Click to expand...

i have bin watching that tree for a few years I have never seen a tree grow like that before . Not sure how it would even happen any idea .


----------



## wll

Shooting an old Olive Green Ranger and a wooden Mr Funky sling. Mr Funky is not the most comfortable slingshot but it is good sling for keeping in the car and if you need to ditch it in the weeds fast you can chuck it as far as you can, hopefully you won't find it again ;- ) .. Mr Funky works, wish I can remember where I got it, has single 1/4OD tubes on it for longevity and a respectable performance if I should need it. (I actually do like this POS for some reason and would never chuck it :- )

The ranger is solid and it works, easy to put flats on, is reasonable in size and very solid. have not used it in the past just because it still is a bit on the wide side for me, but I'm still able to use it. The ranger has the original Theraband Gold from about 3 years ago on it. I did change the pouch to a slightly smaller one.

Hoping they both shoot good when I go out this afternoon ;- )










wll


----------



## skarrd

Been out testing these the past couple days,repurposed potato peler with SS medium tubes and 3/8s clay and steel,and a new CRKT blade.the *Spud* shoots better as a PFS,despite the wide forks,and the blade is OK,a few quirks but still OK


----------



## raventree78

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Really like that shade of green suits the frame well


----------



## Valery

Классика же вечна!


----------



## belgianbeard

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:291548]


----------



## ATO75

This is my best friend. The GZK Hammer pro


----------



## 31610

Stallion natural


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Stallion natural


That is sharp PB. Didja carve that one?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Yep Mo I made this one ???? Be a good frame for u to make from that nice black walnut u have .


----------



## ATO75

Port boy said:


> Yep Mo I made this one ???? Be a good frame for u to make from that nice black walnut u have .


Man that's nice


----------



## 31610

ATO75 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Mo I made this one Be a good frame for u to make from that nice black walnut u have .
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's nice
Click to expand...

 Thanks


----------



## NSFC

Im not shooting this today, Im saying goodbye. Its sold and going to a new home. Its never easy saying bye to a good friend. I thought you guys would send it off properly/ or like one lat look.

Happy mothers day everyone.


----------



## Cjw

It's an SPS morning. 20/40 , 18/42 and 16/36 looped tubes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

shot this little tuber today as well as the

se two,finally got that barnett to shoot straight


----------



## bingo

2 little nattys today ????????


----------



## Covert5

Was exhausted after work last night, but managed to squeeze a couple of shots with some clays.


----------



## dogcatchersito

Covert5 said:


> Was exhausted after work last night, but managed to squeeze a couple of shots with some clays.


Love clay impact. Are those the 12mm (1/2 inch)?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

dogcatchersito said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was exhausted after work last night, but managed to squeeze a couple of shots with some clays.
> 
> 
> 
> Love clay impact. Are those the 12mm (1/2 inch)?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah they are a lot of fun. I'm shooting 9.5 mm (3/8 inch).


----------



## ATO75

Got the Hammer Pro TTF out today. I usually shoot my OTT but I got some BSB .65 bands in today and wanted to try them out. 
I like them.


----------



## Island made

Tonight's lineup.


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> Tonight's lineup. 7C149142-8242-46FB-90ED-AF5CE1C3082D.jpeg


nice ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StringSlap

Thumper. 1842. SS small micro fiber pouch. Greatness!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Eldon 77 said:


> My s shock from sniper slings tonight. .55 precise and 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey. Anybody seen Eldon lately? He was at the range almost everyday up to this post? I owe him a frame and shot him a PM to chat. AWOL. If you know him and can reach him them please see if he is alright out there.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Dang son, like a duck to water! Atta girl Mrs.CC 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Deadwood oak natty x .45 lead balls x 3/4"x8" Gum rubber straight cuts

No school like the old school.









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Shooting my go to tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Old School right there. Is that one of Jim's firsts?


----------



## dogcatchersito

MOJAVE MO said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My s shock from sniper slings tonight. .55 precise and 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. Anybody seen Eldon lately? He was at the range almost everyday up to this post? I owe him a frame and shot him a PM to chat. AWOL. If you know him and can reach him them please see if he is alright out there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Just noticed he hasn't posted in awhile. He was pretty regular on his post.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Unwinding after work with some frameless and clays.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting this tonight. Not sure what I am gonna band it with.


----------



## Cjw

bigdh2000 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my go to tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Old School right there. Is that one of Jim's firsts?
Click to expand...

its actually this one from a different angle.i bought it off an old member (Wildwood)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to again tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dogcatchersito

For those of you who know my everyday carry. May have thought I would ever shoot anything different. But your boy did it son!!!

Took out my SimpleShot Scout XT. Fitted with simpleshot .7mm bands 2x24cm straight cut. Dye cut leather pouch.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

dont usually shoot wrist braced SS,but since i rebanded this with flats {SS rock chuckers] i cant put it down,the*lifted * fork tips seem to lend themselves to OTT shooting,


----------



## bingo

A favourite natty ????????


----------



## MOJAVE MO

dogcatchersito said:


> For those of you who know my everyday carry. May have thought I would ever shoot anything different. But your boy did it son!!!
> 
> Took out my SimpleShot Scout XT. Fitted with simpleshot .7mm bands 2x24cm straight cut. Dye cut leather pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Haha! Don't be ashamed. I swear I was one I found a 'production' frame in my mailbox. However, can't deny they come from some of the best shooters in the country.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

This beauty this morning.


----------



## bingo

Little change ttf shooting now ????????


----------



## dogcatchersito

MOJAVE MO said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who know my everyday carry. May have thought I would ever shoot anything different. But your boy did it son!!!
> 
> Took out my SimpleShot Scout XT. Fitted with simpleshot .7mm bands 2x24cm straight cut. Dye cut leather pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Don't be ashamed. I swear I was one I found a 'production' frame in my mailbox. However, can't deny they come from some of the best shooters in the country.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I won't lie it felt pretty good, I just wish this was a "XXT" scout. Need just a bit more for my hybrid style of shooting. It is pretty accurate though and solid, as well as light. I'm enjoying it this will be my backup piece, after H.O.D.A.D in case I get a snapped band. So been using this to stay close to accurate with it Incase I need it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

bingo said:


> A favourite natty


Starting to remind me of my everyday. Same color scheme and all. Lolz I like it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

Making the most of being stuck at home by swanning around with these two in my pocket ! No idea what bands these are as they were given to me but they sure do chuck some 3/8









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Got these in the mail the other day and got them out to the range today


----------



## BushpotChef

Glad they arrived alright man enjoy!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

End of the work day shooting feels good


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

My shooting gallery after work today with frameless and some clays. I was able to get one in the bottle at 60 feet.


----------



## Covert5

Tested these bands out today. Surieen.55 mm from aliexpress. Pretty snappy stuff. Sends 3/8 steelys down range pretty well. I like the real light draw weight.


----------



## Betegie

Self made out of pine tree, dried, then grooved with file and polished with sandpaper, then decorated with soldering iron and covered with varnish. Definietely not even close to good, but as the first ones (made by myself) will do the job.


----------



## Island made

Betegie said:


> Self made out of pine tree, dried, then grooved with file and polished with sandpaper, then decorated with soldering iron and covered with varnish. Definietely not even close to good, but as the first ones (made by myself) will do the job.


I think those are beautiful!!


----------



## Betegie

Island made said:


> I think those are beautiful!!


Thanks! It took me nearly 20 hours, but there is nothing more pleasant than making your own slingshot, in the garden, after a hard day of intelectually exhausting work.

Cheers.


----------



## dogcatchersito

Betegie said:


> Self made out of pine tree, dried, then grooved with file and polished with sandpaper, then decorated with soldering iron and covered with varnish. Definietely not even close to good, but as the first ones (made by myself) will do the job.


Don't think you give yourself enough credit. Those look outstanding and very unique.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Betegie said:


> Self made out of pine tree, dried, then grooved with file and polished with sandpaper, then decorated with soldering iron and covered with varnish. Definietely not even close to good, but as the first ones (made by myself) will do the job.


Those are wicked man if thats your starting point you're well on your way!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Challenged myself today with the frameless. Took about 35 clay shots at 60ft., but I was able to hit this cap 2x and get one through the opening and out the other end of this container. If you look closely, you can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Island made

Covert5 said:


> Challenged myself today with the frameless. Took about 35 clay shots at 60ft., but I was able to hit this cap 2x and get one through the opening and out the other end of this container. If you look closely, you can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


Nice shooting my friend!


----------



## Island made

Tonight shooting the;

Ibojoe winner 
Brass pocket thumper 
And a permission build lbs mega.


----------



## dogcatchersito

Island made said:


> Tonight shooting the;
> 
> Ibojoe winner
> Brass pocket thumper
> And a permission build lbs mega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7DABAF12-D783-458F-961C-392AF53E3C1B.jpeg


Is that other one a scout template?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

dogcatchersito said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight shooting the;
> Ibojoe winner
> Brass pocket thumper
> And a permission build lbs mega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7DABAF12-D783-458F-961C-392AF53E3C1B.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Is that other one a scout template?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That beautiful wooden one, you would have to ask ibojoe. But I would say it's a pocket parasite


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting the SPS tonight.


----------



## Ibojoe

WOW this thing is awesome!!


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> WOW this thing is awesome!!


Dont have to say that twice DANG :O

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Tonight shooting the;
> Ibojoe winner
> Brass pocket thumper
> And a permission build lbs mega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7DABAF12-D783-458F-961C-392AF53E3C1B.jpeg


Lots of hot sauce please!


----------



## Thwap

been shooting the scout lt all week. my current good setup is reverse looped 1632s, 14.5 active, 66" draw. small and medium marbles. pouch is a large lightweight microfiber.i cuffed the tubes and stuck them down the tie slots, and it has held for a few hundred shots...light draw,smokin speeds, and im not pulling the tubes way too far like i usually do????


----------



## afishhunter

Will be "shooting" the one that arrived today, starting tomorrow.
I never had a shephard's sling before.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Custom J5 TrueBlood again!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

This GORGEOUS walnut spoon rest from our own lbojoe. Set up with butterfly training wheels.


----------



## luk

stainless opfs


----------



## hoggy

just the one today.






pp HTS kit


----------



## Covert5

Chubby Turtle by MakoPat with some clays vs. Quackshot.


----------



## afishhunter

DaRn rain. I didn't get to try the shephard's sling.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

been awake since 3 AM shooting BBs in the garage till I get sleepy again,little oak PFS,. blades handle is one of the forks I had to remove because of a big wormhole right thru the center,seemed appropriate to stick a hidden tang into it


----------



## bingo

skarrd said:


> been awake since 3 AM shooting BBs in the garage till I get sleepy again,little oak PFS,. blades handle is one of the forks I had to remove because of a big wormhole right thru the center,seemed appropriate to stick a hidden tang into it


lovely bud ????


----------



## BushpotChef

Straight cut gum rubber, homemade pouch, deadwood natty & marbles. Shooting against the ties Rufus Hussey style.

Life is good.









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> been awake since 3 AM shooting BBs in the garage till I get sleepy again,little oak PFS,. blades handle is one of the forks I had to remove because of a big wormhole right thru the center,seemed appropriate to stick a hidden tang into it


Ahhh those sleepless night! But hey it tuned out to be a productive night! Awesome bb shooter and sweet blade handle! Awesome work bro!


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> been awake since 3 AM shooting BBs in the garage till I get sleepy again,little oak PFS,. blades handle is one of the forks I had to remove because of a big wormhole right thru the center,seemed appropriate to stick a hidden tang into it
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh those sleepless night! But hey it tuned out to be a productive night! Awesome bb shooter and sweet blade handle! Awesome work bro!
Click to expand...

Thanks,its getting bto be the norm,seems like a few hours is good enough anymore,lol


----------



## skarrd

my SSOTM entry today


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Chubby Turtle by MakoPat with some clays vs. Quackshot.


like the chubby turtles,i have a *gapper* turtle[chubby] that I love,not as nice looking as yours tho


----------



## Island made

The ibojoe winner and my port boy black beauty.


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> The ibojoe winner and my port boy black beauty. B3F9AB0C-7D4D-4680-9F66-645C5696A553.jpeg 7488CF4B-6884-454A-AD92-5F422925B8E4.jpeg


2 crackers Shane ????????


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> The ibojoe winner and my port boy black beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B3F9AB0C-7D4D-4680-9F66-645C5696A553.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7488CF4B-6884-454A-AD92-5F422925B8E4.jpeg


Gorgeous frames bro! Looks like a beautiful, perfect day on your end. Happy sling'n!


----------



## Ibojoe

LBS BABY!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Shooting the Y-Shoot that I got from Covert5. This french frame was designed for shooting tubes TTF with a ball-in-tube attachment method. So of course the first thing I did was band it up to shoot OTT with straight cut medical latex and a good ole wrap-and-tuck. Works marvelously, and with a little quick-and-dirty grip enhancement, its a really good shooter.


----------



## 31610

These two before work I hate graveyard shift


----------



## bingo

[quote name="Port boy" post="1410648" timestamp="1589922688"]

These two before work I hate graveyard shift[/quote sweet pair dude ????????


----------



## hoggy

1st chance in a few days to shoot due to rain. and still had a chance of more. anyway, shot these 4.







dang it, sorry for the blur, the other pic was out of frame but in focus.


----------



## BushpotChef

80% Mule by @MakoPat
2040 loops
Warrior Pouch
5/8" Cat eyes

Funky fresh.









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Sun out afew shots in at a can


----------



## 31610

Shooting one my most prized frames from IBOJOE! It’s so cool ???? I a lucky dude to get one ????


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

hoggy said:


> 1st chance in a few days to shoot due to rain. and still had a chance of more. anyway, shot these 4.
> 
> 20200520_133954.jpg dang it, sorry for the blur, the other pic was out of frame but in focus.


I am curious as to what these frames are. Also, does the color of the tubes indicate draw weight or power?


----------



## hoggy

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st chance in a few days to shoot due to rain. and still had a chance of more. anyway, shot these 4.
> 
> 20200520_133954.jpg dang it, sorry for the blur, the other pic was out of frame but in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious as to what these frames are. Also, does the color of the tubes indicate draw weight or power?
> 
> the 2 folders are pocket rockets. the black is a marksman talon and the white paracord a cyclone, i think. the yellow tubes are daisy, the reds are hypervelocities and the blues what came on the cyclone.
Click to expand...


----------



## dogcatchersito

Port boy said:


> Shooting one my most prized frames from IBOJOE! It's so cool  I a lucky dude to get one


My God Joe does extraordinary frames. That one is beautiful.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

hoggy said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st chance in a few days to shoot due to rain. and still had a chance of more. anyway, shot these 4.
> 
> 20200520_133954.jpg dang it, sorry for the blur, the other pic was out of frame but in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious as to what these frames are. Also, does the color of the tubes indicate draw weight or power?
> the 2 folders are pocket rockets. the black is a marksman talon and the white paracord a cyclone, i think. the yellow tubes are daisy, the reds are hypervelocities and the blues what came on the cyclone.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks! How do the draw weights compare? I have used the Daisy tubes before - they were a little too heavy for me.


----------



## hoggy

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st chance in a few days to shoot due to rain. and still had a chance of more. anyway, shot these 4.
> 
> 20200520_133954.jpg dang it, sorry for the blur, the other pic was out of frame but in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious as to what these frames are. Also, does the color of the tubes indicate draw weight or power?
> the 2 folders are pocket rockets. the black is a marksman talon and the white paracord a cyclone, i think. the yellow tubes are daisy, the reds are hypervelocities and the blues what came on the cyclone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! How do the draw weights compare? I have used the Daisy tubes before - they were a little too heavy for me.
> 
> yellow & blue heavy, reds lighter. but as you can see i shoot them all pretty much the same. i'm wondering if these style of tubes can be tuned like bands? anyone that knows chime on in.
Click to expand...


----------



## 31610

dogcatchersito said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting one my most prized frames from IBOJOE! It's so cool  I a lucky dude to get one
> 
> 
> 
> My God Joe does extraordinary frames. That one is beautiful.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yup it's beautiful indeed Joe can whip up some nice stuff ! I should get it out more but I just hate to have me put my stamp on it lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Hey PB I had your Champ out yesterday along with one of mine trying to get the hang of 3/8"steel. 
The queens needed a little fresh air. LoL ????


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Hey PB I had your Champ out yesterday along with one of mine trying to get the hang of 3/8"steel.
> The queens needed a little fresh air. LoL


 lol that's what I thought I have not had my backflip chalice out for a while she need some sun and fresh air . I only shooting 5/16 just giving her a little snack hehe


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Hey PB I had your Champ out yesterday along with one of mine trying to get the hang of 3/8"steel.
> The queens needed a little fresh air. LoL ????


ther crackers bro ????


----------



## hoggy

hey brother & sister figers. a comparison just for jollies. topshot & torque, looped tubes and banded. as can be seen i shoot them about the same. still trying to dodge the rain too, for another couple of days.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

hoggy said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st chance in a few days to shoot due to rain. and still had a chance of more. anyway, shot these 4.
> 
> 20200520_133954.jpg dang it, sorry for the blur, the other pic was out of frame but in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious as to what these frames are. Also, does the color of the tubes indicate draw weight or power?
> the 2 folders are pocket rockets. the black is a marksman talon and the white paracord a cyclone, i think. the yellow tubes are daisy, the reds are hypervelocities and the blues what came on the cyclone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! How do the draw weights compare? I have used the Daisy tubes before - they were a little too heavy for me.
> yellow & blue heavy, reds lighter. but as you can see i shoot them all pretty much the same. i'm wondering if these style of tubes can be tuned like bands? anyone that knows chime on in.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes single tubes can be tuned somewhat and still fit these wire frames. Such as a small tube inserted in a larger tube or cocktail tubes where a length of larger tube is connected to a smaller tube. I would suggest trying some other tubes. There are many tubes that will give same or better speed and much less draw weight. It is also easy to attach flat bands an the endless tapering variations. You can also use smaller looped tubes as in this video.


----------



## hoggy

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st chance in a few days to shoot due to rain. and still had a chance of more. anyway, shot these 4.
> 
> 20200520_133954.jpg dang it, sorry for the blur, the other pic was out of frame but in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious as to what these frames are. Also, does the color of the tubes indicate draw weight or power?
> the 2 folders are pocket rockets. the black is a marksman talon and the white paracord a cyclone, i think. the yellow tubes are daisy, the reds are hypervelocities and the blues what came on the cyclone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! How do the draw weights compare? I have used the Daisy tubes before - they were a little too heavy for me.
> yellow & blue heavy, reds lighter. but as you can see i shoot them all pretty much the same. i'm wondering if these style of tubes can be tuned like bands? anyone that knows chime on in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes single tubes can be tuned somewhat and still fit these wire frames. Such as a small tube inserted in a larger tube or cocktail tubes where a length of larger tube is connected to a smaller tube. I would suggest trying some other tubes. There are many tubes that will give same or better speed and much less draw weight. It is also easy to attach flat bands an the endless tapering variations. You can also use smaller looped tubes as in this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man that's cool. thank you sir. i forgot i've seen that vid before.
Click to expand...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Thanks for that GG! Learned me some tricks right there.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today 3/8s steel with the SSOTM entry and 1/4 steel in with the altoids entry


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> these 2 today 3/8s steel with the SSOTM entry and 1/4 steel in with the altoids entry


Cool little BB shooter @skaard, mind
If I "borrow" that design to make my own ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

This one a bit this morning...... cheap Chinese top slot poly frame with 3/8 steel and 25 ft









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> This one a bit this morning...... cheap Chinese top slot poly frame with 3/8 steel and 25 ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a cheap Chinese peg head that was my first sling. It's actually my go to and it's funny, because it is the cheapest sling I have but probably the one I am most accurate with.


----------



## hoggy

1st shooting of the Duke. thanks Magic Mo and Bill Hays. sorry for the blurry pic, i was a little nervous from how good this frame shot. i beat the rain too, btw. it started shortly after i finished shooting.


----------



## dogcatchersito

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> This one a bit this morning...... cheap Chinese top slot poly frame with 3/8 steel and 25 ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that a Amazon find? Looks slick as hell I like it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot this trio this morning


----------



## BushpotChef

raventree78 said:


> Shot this trio this morning


Love that LT wrap man very cool

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

raventree78 said:


> Shot this trio this morning


He Rave.... Izat a Catapult Carnage on the left??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> 1st shooting of the Duke. thanks Magic Mo and Bill Hays. sorry for the blurry pic, i was a little nervous from how good this frame shot. i beat the rain too, btw. it started shortly after i finished shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200522_112014.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200522_112057.jpg


Good call on thanking Bill. I'd hate for that dude to be denting my mailbox!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ipdvolvoz said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one a bit this morning...... cheap Chinese top slot poly frame with 3/8 steel and 25 ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cheap Chinese peg head that was my first sling. It's actually my go to and it's funny, because it is the cheapest sling I have but probably the one I am most accurate with.
Click to expand...

Have had a peg head on order now from China for about two months......saw it hit the states last week so should get it soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

dogcatchersito said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one a bit this morning...... cheap Chinese top slot poly frame with 3/8 steel and 25 ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Was that a Amazon find? Looks slick as **** I like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No Sir, believe I found this one on Ali-Express ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

Messing around with the GKJ (Gamekeeper John) limited run hunting catty. Little strong but may for some simpleshot blacks on here after awhile.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 today 3/8s steel with the SSOTM entry and 1/4 steel in with the altoids entry
> 
> 
> 
> Cool little BB shooter @skaard, mind
> If I "borrow" that design to make my own ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

course not I would be honored


----------



## raventree78

MOJAVE MO said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot this trio this morning
> 
> 
> 
> He Rave.... Izat a Catapult Carnage on the left??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No sir that is a clone of the Simple Shot Maxim Champ Flipkung.


----------



## Valery

Моя жена не может найти разделочную доску. Я знаю, куда она пошла, но не скажу ей! :hmm:


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Valery said:


> Моя жена не может найти разделочную доску. Я знаю, куда она пошла, но не скажу ей! :hmm:


I hope you wife never finds out where the cutting board went. She might use her knife on you.


----------



## Valery

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Valery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Моя жена не может найти разделочную доску. Я знаю, куда она пошла, но не скажу ей! :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> Надеюсь, твоя жена никогда не узнает, куда делась разделочная доска. Она может использовать свой нож против тебя.
Click to expand...

У меня замечательная жена! Мы не ссорились уже 20 лет!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 today 3/8s steel with the SSOTM entry and 1/4 steel in with the altoids entry
> 
> 
> 
> Cool little BB shooter @skaard, mind
> If I "borrow" that design to make my own ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> course not I would be honored
Click to expand...

Cool, thanks brother 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Double the fun today with a couple of J5pocket parasites.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Double the fun today with a couple of J5pocket parasites.


You have TWO!? LOL

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Yeah! Ain't they somethin? One fore butterfly and one for short anchor. 
When I first shot the first one I just had to have another.


----------



## belgianbeard

Tried the noob version of the can cutting challenge today.

Took me 46 hits (not shots) to cut the can.

Ammo used: 3/8" steel and 17/32" marbles

Bands: #107 alliance bands ( 1 full band per side)

Distance: 5.87m / 19.25ft / 231"


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Royleonard

belgianbeard said:


> Tried the noob version of the can cutting challenge today.
> 
> Took me 46 hits (not shots) to cut the can.
> 
> Ammo used: 3/8" steel and 17/32" marbles
> 
> Bands: #107 alliance bands ( 1 full band per side)
> 
> Distance: 5.87m / 19.25ft / 231"


Some are harder than others believe it or not!


----------



## belgianbeard

Royleonard said:


> belgianbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the noob version of the can cutting challenge today.
> 
> Took me 46 hits (not shots) to cut the can.
> 
> Ammo used: 3/8" steel and 17/32" marbles
> 
> Bands: #107 alliance bands ( 1 full band per side)
> 
> Distance: 5.87m / 19.25ft / 231"
> 
> 
> 
> Some are harder than others believe it or not!
Click to expand...

Cutting the can at 10 meters will definitely be a challenge. I'll get there sooner or later


----------



## ForkLess

Today Girlfriend & I went out slinging. She normally prefers her tiny turtle, but has been shooting her apple wood Hathcock. She is a sniper! I was plinking every lighter I could find with my new Glass tiny tiny turtle. To much fun!


----------



## Island made

These today. They get along quite well together


----------



## ForkLess

Island made said:


> These today. They get along quite well together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAB34AC0-0AD3-4419-8295-362359A605A4.jpeg


LOVE EM!


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,wasting BBs,shooting *instinct* at anything that wasn't moving,lazy kind of day,,,,,for a change


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. One of my most expensive and one of my least expensive. These are my two favorites out of the 30 SPS's I own.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

Tryin out this natty tbg and 8 steels ????????


----------



## hoggy

shot the Duke today with some airsoft bbs.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

well rebanded the PFS Natty with SS blacks [.o8 i think] heavys to cut some cans,and 3 shots into it the rains came,so it was into the garage and a BB shooter today


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> well rebanded the PFS Natty with SS blacks [.o8 i think] heavys to cut some cans,and 3 shots into it the rains came,so it was into the garage and a BB shooter today


You're always shootn something cool my friend. How ya likin that black buddy? Pretty snappy ehh? 
Lasts a long time too.


----------



## bingo

Got the nattys out today for a hour ????????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these again tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Still no Eldon77 y'all? I'm not a stalker, honestly. The guy has been AWOL after a longtime of daily shooting. He did me a solid a few months back and I want to Slingback his generosity. I feel like a mule for not logging his address. Any chance one of you know him, or have his address? Mo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

I have traded with the guy a lot. I have been wondering g where he was too.


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> well rebanded the PFS Natty with SS blacks [.o8 i think] heavys to cut some cans,and 3 shots into it the rains came,so it was into the garage and a BB shooter today
> 
> 
> 
> You're always shootn something cool my friend. How ya likin that black buddy? Pretty snappy ehh?
> Lasts a long time too.
Click to expand...

it is pretty snappy,and not to bad to pull,i like it


----------



## skarrd

these today,rebanded my Coyote BB shooter with 1/32 inch s

traight cut TBG 8 inch active,shootin 3/8s steels,,really liking the SS blacks


----------



## skarrd

1/2 inch,Dang,fat fingers


----------



## wll

Today I did a lot of testing with small ball slingshots and this one I did shoot a lot. It is a Chinese small wire sling (Mini Cheapo) with 1745 singles on it and a small pouch. This set up was a very nice surprise, it was zinging 1/4" steel ball with majority authority. I set it up with about 525% elongation. A little bit over 6" active and a 32.5"+ draw on its second go around this afternnon.

The purpose of this small sling is it is very small and light, and 1/4" steel is very light and takes up very little room in your vest pocket, I can have LOTS of ammo with me. It's for plinking with a good bit more power than a 177 cal BB, so it has some (but not much) punch for pest HOSPS and Starlings, nothing bigger than that. It started out shooting this am in the 225 fps range, but after shortening up the tubes a little, changing to a smaller pouch, and the weather warming up, it was in the 267fps + range with my 32.5+" draw, a huge difference !!










wll


----------



## Covert5

These two today from the Chef! Wasp Delta Wing and Tiny snappy turtle! Thanks again Chef!


----------



## bingo

New natty today with 8 steels ????????


----------



## hoggy

mo must've put some mojo magic the Duke for me. i think i'm going to have to change the frame i'm most accurate with.













does well with 3/8" marbles or 3/8" steel. next time, dollartree marbles.


----------



## AlDermietzel

Having fun making some wood targets, hanging them up round the garden and popping them with the wolf and ussop yellow/white









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Just got this in the mail today so I will be shooting this Titan Hunter from catapult Carnage. Fun frame so far!????


----------



## ATO75

Port boy said:


> End of the work day
> shooting feels good


Yup, nothing feels better than enjoying a beer then crushing the can after a day at work!


----------



## ATO75

Port boy said:


> End of the work day
> shooting feels good


Yup, nothing feels better than enjoying a beer then crushing the can after a day at work!


----------



## ATO75

Port boy said:


> End of the work day
> shooting feels good


Yup, nothing feels better than enjoying a beer then crushing the can after a day at work!


----------



## Ibojoe

A curvy plinker in Osage.


----------



## Island made

My treeman yew recurve this morning, and some aerial shots with an opfs.


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> My treeman yew recurve this morning, and some aerial shots with an opfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1D780CB-CA66-4FD9-AAF5-17B83095F9EF.jpeg


Wow that recurve is something else!


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe said:


> A curvy plinker in Osage.


Gotta love that curve!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> My treeman yew recurve this morning, and some aerial shots with an opfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1D780CB-CA66-4FD9-AAF5-17B83095F9EF.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that recurve is something else!
Click to expand...

I thought for a second that it was painted or dipped!?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

These 2 today haven't shot the mule for a while ????????


----------



## Covert5

I have a wedgie to pick! Lol!


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today. as usual, the Duke hits at least half the shots and was the ace of the day.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 3 today. as usual, the Duke hits at least half the shots and was the ace of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200527_135447.jpg


Nice shootin' Pilgrim.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoggy

shot these 4 today. 3 rangers and an amazon black widow. the ranger is right up there with the torque and topshot, most especially the Duke.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe Osage curve, and my bingo birch natural. Both top shelf slings. That get shot a lot.


----------



## bingo

Got this bad boy out again ????????


----------



## ATO75

Cjw said:


> Shooting my go to tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Pro


That is real nice! What frame is that?


----------



## bingo

And these 2 this natty shoots well ????


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Ibojoe Osage curve, and my bingo birch natural. Both top shelf slings. That get shot a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E354692C-AD0F-4E15-ACD3-A17BB2A8AC25.jpeg


Those are some beauties right there.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Ibojoe Osage curve, and my bingo birch natural. Both top shelf slings. That get shot a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E354692C-AD0F-4E15-ACD3-A17BB2A8AC25.jpeg


I wish I could find osage in my area! Both those frames are real nice!


----------



## skarrd

the *bone chalice?* till the rains then into the garage with the newest Boo shooter and BBs


----------



## ATO75

Here is todays line up. I got 2 new frames in today. The GZK sideways and the GZK Smoant both are great frames but the Titan Hunter is quickly becoming the frame I reach for first. Put a whoopin on some cans and flippers with all 3 today!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

ATO75 said:


> Here is todays line up. I got 2 new frames in today. The GZK sideways and the GZK Smoant both are great frames but the Titan Hunter is quickly becoming the frame I reach for first. Put a whoopin on some cans and flippers with all 3 today!


I've been eyeballin' those Titan Hunters. Seems like a winner!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> the *bone chalice?* till the rains then into the garage with the newest Boo shooter and BBs


Pulling a little palm swell Skaard? I haven't seen that one yet. Looks like a keeper!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

MOJAVE MO said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is todays line up. I got 2 new frames in today. The GZK sideways and the GZK Smoant both are great frames but the Titan Hunter is quickly becoming the frame I reach for first. Put a whoopin on some cans and flippers with all 3 today!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been eyeballin' those Titan Hunters. Seems like a winner!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Man it is really nice to shoot and you cant even tell it's in your pocket. Checks all the boxes for me!


----------



## Cjw

ATO75 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my go to tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Pro
> 
> 
> 
> That is real nice! What frame is that?
Click to expand...

 Performance Catapults SPS. Made by Jim Harris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe Osage curve, and my bingo birch natural. Both top shelf slings. That get shot a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E354692C-AD0F-4E15-ACD3-A17BB2A8AC25.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some beauties right there.
Click to expand...

Thank you! Both were made by awesome friends here on the forum.


----------



## dogcatchersito

Island made said:


> Ibojoe Osage curve, and my bingo birch natural. Both top shelf slings. That get shot a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E354692C-AD0F-4E15-ACD3-A17BB2A8AC25.jpeg


Loving that Birch natural you got there. The cut on it is amazing.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

ATO75 said:


> Here is todays line up. I got 2 new frames in today. The GZK sideways and the GZK Smoant both are great frames but the Titan Hunter is quickly becoming the frame I reach for first. Put a whoopin on some cans and flippers with all 3 today!


I like that GZK Sideways, still hoping they make that into an OTT.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Went for a good hike today and took along the scout LT. Shot a little bit when I stopped for lunch. Hard to beat that for a range backdrop. I almost always see cans littered when I'm out hiking, but not a single piece of trash on this trail! Restored a little bit of faith in humanity.

I just substituted these all natural, biodegradable, vegan "tree cans" instead










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

The Mo-Challice.


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> The Mo-Challice.


nice a like that ????????


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

What I've been shooting lately because of my finger. My trigger surgery recovery has be rifled with complications. Been swollen and sore since February 4th. The only bandset and ammo I can use is 1/4" steel with 3/4 BF or 3/8" with full butterfly and light bandsets...









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

MW - thats a beautiful frame. Hope the finger heals soon.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

mattwalt said:


> MW - thats a beautiful frame. Hope the finger heals soon.


Thanks bro...been since February 4th...so I too hope it heals soon...lol...its making slow progress...but any progress is good 

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Thats a long time to be having issues...


----------



## ATO75

MikmaqWarrior said:


> What I've been shooting lately because of my finger. My trigger surgery recovery has be rifled with complications. Been swollen and sore since February 4th. The only bandset and ammo I can use is 1/4" steel with 3/4 BF or 3/8" with full butterfly and light bandsets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about that finger! Hope it heals up soon. At least you are able to shoot that beautiful frame!


----------



## hoggy

my misrepresentation of a can cut attempt. ha, i kill me.


----------



## Covert5

Got out early this morning before some errands. Outside with The Wedge, my carnival shooting gallery, and some clays.


----------



## greenwart

Dollar Tree marbles and a glued up frame. 107's pseudo 4.5 4.5. Packs a wallop. Need to build up some finger strength. Learning and had to remind myself just like firearms a good base and foot placement. Erect chest , breath,focus.
Started to smack the can pretty consistently. Got my shooting fix for the day.

Had to sort out the marbles by color then size. Just eyeballed if there were different batches. Like the true ammo nut I am bought 9 bags. Should last a little while.


----------



## hoggy

greenwart said:


> Dollar Tree marbles and a glued up frame. 107's pseudo 4.5 4.5. Packs a wallop. Need to build up some finger strength. Learning and had to remind myself just like firearms a good base and foot placement. Erect chest , breath,focus.
> Started to smack the can pretty consistently. Got my shooting fix for the day.
> 
> Had to sort out the marbles by color then size. Just eyeballed if there were different batches. Like the true ammo nut I am bought 9 bags. Should last a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200529_145511.jpg


i too am a fan of dollartree marbles


----------



## hoggy

shot these 2 in the later part of today.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to all day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> the *bone chalice?* till the rains then into the garage with the newest Boo shooter and BBs
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling a little palm swell Skaard? I haven't seen that one yet. Looks like a keeper!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

actually a finger holder,its a slippery little beast,lol


----------



## ATO75

This guy came in yesterday and I cut a can with it just to try it out. Today I shot 200 bb's through this frame at a 40mm flipper. I dont really like the g10 handle but man does this frame shoot nice. I hope GZK will offer different handle options. I have nicknamed this frame Beatle Juice!


----------



## skarrd

tried something different today,courtesy of posts by Wil,reversed the forks on a B-52,banded with PP tapered bands,3/8s steels,really like the way it shoots,doesnt fold up so well anymore tho,lol


----------



## ATO75

hoggy said:


> shot these 2 in the later part of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200529_154838.jpg


I bought some splatter targets and they are cool but paper plates seem like the way to go. Way better priced.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoggy

shot these 2 today. proof right there, that the Duke does not like 1/2" marbles, 3/8" ok, 1/2" no. first time shooting 1/4" steel with 1632 looped tubes.


----------



## hoggy

shot these 2 later today. good showing for both.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> shot these 2 later today. good showing for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200530_171532.jpg


Izat a Khoeler Hoggy?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot these 2 later today. good showing for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200530_171532.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Izat a Khoeler Hoggy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> yep it sure is, #64. i got it off ebay last year. thanks to my confidence building Duke, my shooting is getting better. there was a time i'd have been happy with half the hits. crazy, huh?
Click to expand...


----------



## Tree Man

Gold silver and bronze in any order you please.


----------



## ATO75

treeman said:


> Gold silver and bronze in any order you please.


Those are awesome! What wood are they?


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict

https://i.imgur.com/vx91r5G.jpg

Rambone 2.0 of course 
GZK ss4


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict

ATO75 said:


> This guy came in yesterday and I cut a can with it just to try it out. Today I shot 200 bb's through this frame at a 40mm flipper. I dont really like the g10 handle but man does this frame shoot nice. I hope GZK will offer different handle options. I have nicknamed this frame Beatle Juice!


I got the same sling last month. My kids calls it my zebra slingshot lol. It's my 1st TTF & fiber sights. How close to the bands do u run the fiber sights? I'm shooting at 10 meters.


----------



## ATO75

2020Slingshotaddict said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy came in yesterday and I cut a can with it just to try it out. Today I shot 200 bb's through this frame at a 40mm flipper. I dont really like the g10 handle but man does this frame shoot nice. I hope GZK will offer different handle options. I have nicknamed this frame Beatle Juice!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same sling last month. My kids calls it my zebra slingshot lol. It's my 1st TTF & fiber sights. How close to the bands do u run the fiber sights? I'm shooting at 10 meters.
Click to expand...

I just shot a review on this frame today. On this frame I dont use the sight at all. I just use the dimp in the fork. I shoot 10 meters but tried a shot from around 23-25 today and nailed it. I use the sight on my hammer pro ttf and ott they come with a different sight. Not the u sight that comes with the ss4. If you try to shoot the ss4 with out the sight you may have to adjust your anchor point up or down but it was perfect for me at the corner of my mouth.


----------



## Tree Man

ATO75 said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gold silver and bronze in any order you please.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are awesome! What wood are they?
Click to expand...

The one in the back is a walnut 'spoonrest' from lbojoe, then there's the one in the middle. Thats a brass and Aluminum heavy hitter from Island made. Both incredible frames! Bringing up the rear is a snakehead frame that I made from a linden fork.


----------



## bingo

Winding down from wkend ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today. 2 SPS's and 2 BunnyBusters.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATO75

I was shooting the Titan Hunter and the GZK Smoant today. Both frames are very similar in shape and size. The fork width and gap are only 3/16 different. I struggle to hit a 40mm flipper with the smoant but can beat the hell out of one with the Titan Hunter! Dont know why. The T.H feels a little more comfortable and much lighter. I will put one of my bands on the Smoant as the pouch attachment on the band set that came with it failed after about 150shots. Maybe my bands will make a difference.


----------



## bingo

Wrong thread lol


----------



## hoggy

just 2 today


----------



## wll

Was shooting my Luck Ring with 3050's on it until squatters harassed me enough so I left ... accused me of shooting Ravens using rocks with this slingshot .... OMG ! Telling them that ravens are a protected bird and a felony to shoot did not matter, telling her they were a mating pair and had young in the tree next to me did not matter. As she kept rambling it became quite apparent I was not dealing with someone with a full deck of cards !

Anyway, I was shooting great today, my shoots were more than in the zone, they were there ;- )










wll


----------



## 31610

Shooting this


----------



## skarrd

still playing with the reversed fork B-52,idea by Wil, 3/8s steel in the first pic,5/8s marbles in the other 2


----------



## wll

skarrd said:


> still playing with the reversed fork B-52,idea by Wil, 3/8s steel in the first pic,5/8s marbles in the other 2


Skarrd,

The main reason I use the reversed fork is when attached I don't loose any draw length and on some tying methods pick up 1/4" to 3/8" extra draw length. 3/8" x 5 is another 1.875" of active length power I can gain.

wll


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting these lately...with really light bands and 1/4" steel due to my f'd up finger
















Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got some new band to try out from a trade simpleshot black a think ????????


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Shooting this


The new phone is taking great pics. That's a real beauty my friend!


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict

My $7 favorite GZK. 1st bandset I made. My nephew calls it my ninja. It was $7 I couldn't help myself. I figured it would be tricky at best but it's stupid accurate! When I have an off shooting day I grab this bad boy and the planets align lol!
Not sure why it's doubling these pics. Sorry. Thanks confusion a talk app lol. 














Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict

ATO75 said:


> 2020Slingshotaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy came in yesterday and I cut a can with it just to try it out. Today I shot 200 bb's through this frame at a 40mm flipper. I dont really like the g10 handle but man does this frame shoot nice. I hope GZK will offer different handle options. I have nicknamed this frame Beatle Juice!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same sling last month. My kids calls it my zebra slingshot lol. It's my 1st TTF & fiber sights. How close to the bands do u run the fiber sights? I'm shooting at 10 meters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just shot a review on this frame today. On this frame I dont use the sight at all. I just use the dimp in the fork. I shoot 10 meters but tried a shot from around 23-25 today and nailed it. I use the sight on my hammer pro ttf and ott they come with a different sight. Not the u sight that comes with the ss4. If you try to shoot the ss4 with out the sight you may have to adjust your anchor point up or down but it was perfect for me at the corner of my mouth.
Click to expand...

I messed around with it more this weekend and found my groove with it. I ordered all 3 fiber sights GZK offered because he didn't show all of them. I'll post a picture of the others as I feel they are much better setup then that crazy U shape one he sends with it. 
I had to file the hole in my frame to get any of my sights to fit. Didn't take much. I bought the ss4 because I wanted to try a fiber optic frame & a sideways setup. 
Did yours come with a child's size set of bands lol? I can't complain he hooked me up with tons of band supplies so I made some custom ones this weekend. I just didn't get why the would send that band set for that lovely frame!

You mention you don't like the g10? Just looks wise? It's pretty slick material and it's 100 degrees by me. Hard to hold onto after a bit of sweat comes on.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

2020Slingshotaddict said:


> My $7 favorite GZK. 1st bandset I made. My nephew calls it my ninja. It was $7 I couldn't help myself. I figured it would be tricky at best but it's stupid accurate! When I have an off shooting day I grab this bad boy and the planets align lol!
> Not sure why it's doubling these pics. Sorry. Thanks confusion a talk app lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_171047.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_171104.jpg
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Those are fine bands. I'm revisiting some greens this week and that pouch is probably the best on the market. Nice setup.


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict

Ibojoe said:


> 2020Slingshotaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> My $7 favorite GZK. 1st bandset I made. My nephew calls it my ninja. It was $7 I couldn't help myself. I figured it would be tricky at best but it's stupid accurate! When I have an off shooting day I grab this bad boy and the planets align lol!
> Not sure why it's doubling these pics. Sorry. Thanks confusion a talk app lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_171047.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_171104.jpg
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Those are fine bands. I'm revisiting some greens this week and that pouch is probably the best on the market. Nice setup.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Gzk sent the 0.58 green gzk latex and a grab bag of pouches. I knew it was time to get over my fear of making a band set. Few YouTube videos and a cutter and I was off and running. I'm very happy with how it turned out. This is my 1st fiber pouch and I must say wow is it soft and supple! 
I'm full on addicted now lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today. 1/4" steel for littlefoot & torque. 3/8" for amazon black widow and the Duke.


----------



## hoggy

hoggy said:


> these 4 today. 1/4" steel for littlefoot & torque. 3/8" for amazon black widow and the Duke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200601_153643.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200601_153647.jpg


the amazon black widow's is proving to be useable.


----------



## Island made

Shooting my ibojoe backflip champ with .65 bsb and a gzk pouch from J5. This frame is always banded and on my rotation.


----------



## ATO75

2020Slingshotaddict said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020Slingshotaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy came in yesterday and I cut a can with it just to try it out. Today I shot 200 bb's through this frame at a 40mm flipper. I dont really like the g10 handle but man does this frame shoot nice. I hope GZK will offer different handle options. I have nicknamed this frame Beatle Juice!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same sling last month. My kids calls it my zebra slingshot lol. It's my 1st TTF & fiber sights. How close to the bands do u run the fiber sights? I'm shooting at 10 meters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just shot a review on this frame today. On this frame I dont use the sight at all. I just use the dimp in the fork. I shoot 10 meters but tried a shot from around 23-25 today and nailed it. I use the sight on my hammer pro ttf and ott they come with a different sight. Not the u sight that comes with the ss4. If you try to shoot the ss4 with out the sight you may have to adjust your anchor point up or down but it was perfect for me at the corner of my mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I messed around with it more this weekend and found my groove with it. I ordered all 3 fiber sights GZK offered because he didn't show all of them. I'll post a picture of the others as I feel they are much better setup then that crazy U shape one he sends with it.
> I had to file the hole in my frame to get any of my sights to fit. Didn't take much. I bought the ss4 because I wanted to try a fiber optic frame & a sideways setup.
> Did yours come with a child's size set of bands lol? I can't complain he hooked me up with tons of band supplies so I made some custom ones this weekend. I just didn't get why the would send that band set for that lovely frame!
> 
> You mention you don't like the g10? Just looks wise? It's pretty slick material and it's 100 degrees by me. Hard to hold onto after a bit of sweat comes on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ya I like the regular sights way better than the u sights. The single and double regular site are way better in my opinion. The g10 handle is comfortable but ugly and slippy. I would rather have gotten the wrapped version I think. It would be cool if there was replacement options like micarta or camo g10. I have 4 frames from gzk all came with 2 band sets, 1 short 1 long. Gzk always sends extras. It's awesome. You get good quality stuff with fast shipping and extra goodies. All in all I love the frame. I have 2 other frames coming from the codesigner Nick Hegarty too. I cant wait!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting this one today - single 2040s and 5/16" steel.


----------



## wll

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Shooting this one today - single 2040s and 5/16" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200522_112049.jpg


Grumpy, your a man after my own heart .. how did they fly ?

wll


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

wll said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one today - single 2040s and 5/16" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200522_112049.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpy, your a man after my own heart .. how did they fly ?
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

Great. I think single 2040s and 5/16" are an ideal combination.


----------



## wll

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one today - single 2040s and 5/16" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200522_112049.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpy, your a man after my own heart .. how did they fly ?
> 
> wll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. I think single 2040s and 5/16" are an ideal combination.
Click to expand...

How far you shooting ...10 yards or further. Is this backyard plinking ?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

30 to 40 feet in the backyard. I am a target shooter not a hunter.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

wll said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one today - single 2040s and 5/16" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200522_112049.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpy, your a man after my own heart .. how did they fly ?
> 
> wll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. I think single 2040s and 5/16" are an ideal combination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How far you shooting ...10 yards or further. Is this backyard plinking ?
Click to expand...

30 to 40 feet in the backyard. I am a target shooter not a hunter.


----------



## wll

Ya, I do need to start shooing more in that range. If my company sells and I clear things out, I would love to set up a 15 yard indoor range, I would shoot probably 1/4" / 5/16" steel with light 1636 singles and that would be just great. No need for super power, just enough poop to get to the target in a reasonably flat trajectory without pulling the the tendons out of my finger bones (if ya know what I mean) ;- ) I could spend hours just working on form and sight picture without the wind, travel time, drug addicts and all the rest of the stuff I go through to find a place to shoot.

Thanks for the input Grandpa Grumpy ;- )

wll


----------



## Valery

Первая натуральная рогатка за много лет и первые выстрелы из нее.


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting this amazing frame sent to me by my good friend @MikmaqWarrior , I'm told it's some of earlier work but a favorite of mine! Maple roasted oak and a birch ply core, my crappy pics can't do this frame justice. Got it running 5/8"×3/8"×8.5" Usopp white and Warrior Seal pouch. Sending .36 lead like lightning. 

Thanks again!
















Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

The Mo-dacious Conus!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Today I'm shooting this beautiful mini-conus that was made and gifted to me by @Bugsbrew. I didn't fully realize just how great this design was until I had my surgery. It's the only frame that I can shoot with full power hunting bands atm. It fits comfortably in the palm without putting too much pressure on my incision sight. I normally use finger brace, which has been impossible until the strength returns to my finger.























Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

BushpotChef said:


> Shooting this amazing frame sent to me by my good friend @MikmaqWarrior , I'm told it's some of earlier work but a favorite of mine! Maple roasted oak and a birch ply core, my crappy pics can't do this frame justice. Got it running 5/8"×3/8"×8.5" Usopp white and Warrior Seal pouch. Sending .36 lead like lightning.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


real nice ????


----------



## ForkLess

wll said:


> Today I did a lot of testing with small ball slingshots and this one I did shoot a lot. It is a Chinese small wire sling (Mini Cheapo) with 1745 singles on it and a small pouch. This set up was a very nice surprise, it was zinging 1/4" steel ball with majority authority. I set it up with about 525% elongation. A little bit over 6" active and a 32.5"+ draw on its second go around this afternnon.
> 
> The purpose of this small sling is it is very small and light, and 1/4" steel is very light and takes up very little room in your vest pocket, I can have LOTS of ammo with me. It's for plinking with a good bit more power than a 177 cal BB, so it has some (but not much) punch for pest HOSPS and Starlings, nothing bigger than that. It started out shooting this am in the 225 fps range, but after shortening up the tubes a little, changing to a smaller pouch, and the weather warming up, it was in the 267fps + range with my 32.5+" draw, a huge difference !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll


Cant get a bb OTT to not slap me in the knuckle. I got 1/4 inch steel to shoot soft. But not the .177 I made a TTF mini .177 that never hit me but slow to shoot.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

BushpotChef said:


> Shooting this amazing frame sent to me by my good friend @MikmaqWarrior , I'm told it's some of earlier work but a favorite of mine! Maple roasted oak and a birch ply core, my crappy pics can't do this frame justice. Got it running 5/8"×3/8"×8.5" Usopp white and Warrior Seal pouch. Sending .36 lead like lightning.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


You are very welcome, my friend...I'm glad you are enjoying it 

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today. had to replace bandsets on the red scorpion and the Duke.


----------



## Cjw

I'm going to be shooting these 4 only for the next few months. 20/40 and 16/36 tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wll

ForkLess said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I did a lot of testing with small ball slingshots and this one I did shoot a lot. It is a Chinese small wire sling (Mini Cheapo) with 1745 singles on it and a small pouch. This set up was a very nice surprise, it was zinging 1/4" steel ball with majority authority. I set it up with about 525% elongation. A little bit over 6" active and a 32.5"+ draw on its second go around this afternnon.
> 
> The purpose of this small sling is it is very small and light, and 1/4" steel is very light and takes up very little room in your vest pocket, I can have LOTS of ammo with me. It's for plinking with a good bit more power than a 177 cal BB, so it has some (but not much) punch for pest HOSPS and Starlings, nothing bigger than that. It started out shooting this am in the 225 fps range, but after shortening up the tubes a little, changing to a smaller pouch, and the weather warming up, it was in the 267fps + range with my 32.5+" draw, a huge difference !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> Cant get a bb OTT to not slap me in the knuckle. I got 1/4 inch steel to shoot soft. But not the .177 I made a TTF mini .177 that never hit me but slow to shoot.
Click to expand...

Ya my BB shooter hits me in the knuckle sometimes too, but I always wear a shooting glove so it doesn't bother me. Shooting a Looped config with BB's is to much. Single 2040's, or 1636's are just fine for the 177 cal BB's i have been shooting. Easy pulling !!

wll


----------



## ATO75

BushpotChef said:


> Shooting this amazing frame sent to me by my good friend @MikmaqWarrior , I'm told it's some of earlier work but a favorite of mine! Maple roasted oak and a birch ply core, my crappy pics can't do this frame justice. Got it running 5/8"×3/8"×8.5" Usopp white and Warrior Seal pouch. Sending .36 lead like lightning.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Man that's a beauty right there! I like the shape.


----------



## bingo

These beautys today ????????


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the Flip-Flip Backflip today.


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the Flip-Flip Backflip today.


That is so cool! Did you make that?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the Flip-Flip Backflip today.


Oh man, that emits so much cool brother ...innovative machines have been turning I see...it must allow your wrist to flip forward and allowing it to anchor in your palm?

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

I am shooting the Titan Hunter and the GZK Smoant today. 5 shots at each target The Titan Hunter is now my go to. I just love to shoot that thing. The Smoant shoots well too but there is something about the grip that bothers me. I think I will try to wrap it.


----------



## hoggy

Cjw said:


> I'm going to be shooting these 4 only for the next few months. 20/40 and 16/36 tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


been thinking of doing the same with my pp kit frames.


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict

ATO75 said:


> I am shooting the Titan Hunter and the GZK Smoant today. 5 shots at each target The Titan Hunter is now my go to. I just love to shoot that thing. The Smoant shoots well too but there is something about the grip that bothers me. I think I will try to wrap it.


You just had to tell me AFTER I ordered from gzk again lol! I like the look of his wrapped ones but worry about the longevity & pia of a rewrap. Those super flat and 90degree tip corners probably make for a great sight anchor point

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

2020Slingshotaddict said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting the Titan Hunter and the GZK Smoant today. 5 shots at each target The Titan Hunter is now my go to. I just love to shoot that thing. The Smoant shoots well too but there is something about the grip that bothers me. I think I will try to wrap it.
> 
> 
> 
> You just had to tell me AFTER I ordered from gzk again lol! I like the look of his wrapped ones but worry about the longevity & pia of a rewrap. Those super flat and 90degree tip corners probably make for a great sight anchor point
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The wrapped one is the titan hunter. It is awesome Chris from Catapult Carnage (youtube) makes them. He also has a video on how to wrap them. Looks pretty simple and it is fun to add your own style to your favorite shooters. Did you order a smoant?


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict

ATO75 said:


> 2020Slingshotaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting the Titan Hunter and the GZK Smoant today. 5 shots at each target The Titan Hunter is now my go to. I just love to shoot that thing. The Smoant shoots well too but there is something about the grip that bothers me. I think I will try to wrap it.
> 
> 
> 
> You just had to tell me AFTER I ordered from gzk again lol! I like the look of his wrapped ones but worry about the longevity & pia of a rewrap. Those super flat and 90degree tip corners probably make for a great sight anchor point
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wrapped one is the titan hunter. It is awesome Chris from Catapult Carnage (youtube) makes them. He also has a video on how to wrap them. Looks pretty simple and it is fun to add your own style to your favorite shooters. Did you order a smoant?
Click to expand...

I love catapult Carnage channel. He has some great POV aiming videos that really helped me get going (and hit stuff lol). I didn't realize that was his own brand setup! I'll check that out. 
I ordered a GZK hammer pro OTT & 2 dirt cheap OTT slings that were new on the GZK site.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

2020Slingshotaddict said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020Slingshotaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting the Titan Hunter and the GZK Smoant today. 5 shots at each target The Titan Hunter is now my go to. I just love to shoot that thing. The Smoant shoots well too but there is something about the grip that bothers me. I think I will try to wrap it.
> 
> 
> 
> You just had to tell me AFTER I ordered from gzk again lol! I like the look of his wrapped ones but worry about the longevity & pia of a rewrap. Those super flat and 90degree tip corners probably make for a great sight anchor point
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wrapped one is the titan hunter. It is awesome Chris from Catapult Carnage (youtube) makes them. He also has a video on how to wrap them. Looks pretty simple and it is fun to add your own style to your favorite shooters. Did you order a smoant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love catapult Carnage channel. He has some great POV aiming videos that really helped me get going (and hit stuff lol). I didn't realize that was his own brand setup! I'll check that out.
> I ordered a GZK hammer pro OTT & 2 dirt cheap OTT slings that were new on the GZK site.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If you want one of his slingshots shoot him a message on facebook messenger. I have the Hammer pro ott and ttf. Both are great. The handle is very comfortable. He has a few cool cheaper frames that I have my eye on too. You will have to keep us posted on how your new frames shoot.


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict

ATO75 said:


> 2020Slingshotaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020Slingshotaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting the Titan Hunter and the GZK Smoant today. 5 shots at each target The Titan Hunter is now my go to. I just love to shoot that thing. The Smoant shoots well too but there is something about the grip that bothers me. I think I will try to wrap it.
> 
> 
> 
> You just had to tell me AFTER I ordered from gzk again lol! I like the look of his wrapped ones but worry about the longevity & pia of a rewrap. Those super flat and 90degree tip corners probably make for a great sight anchor point
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wrapped one is the titan hunter. It is awesome Chris from Catapult Carnage (youtube) makes them. He also has a video on how to wrap them. Looks pretty simple and it is fun to add your own style to your favorite shooters. Did you order a smoant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love catapult Carnage channel. He has some great POV aiming videos that really helped me get going (and hit stuff lol). I didn't realize that was his own brand setup! I'll check that out.
> I ordered a GZK hammer pro OTT & 2 dirt cheap OTT slings that were new on the GZK site.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want one of his slingshots shoot him a message on facebook messenger. I have the Hammer pro ott and ttf. Both are great. The handle is very comfortable. He has a few cool cheaper frames that I have my eye on too. You will have to keep us posted on how your new frames shoot.
Click to expand...

I will for sure let you know how I like all the slings! I found Chris on FB just now. Going to have to hold off as I'm trying to not let myself get too crazy lol....

I have family in UK. We are supposed to go end of next month but not sure we we be able to with everything going on. If we go I wanna get a gamekeeper John and I'll get one of Chris's too. Thanks for the info!

You said you made a video of the ss4 do you have a YouTube channel too?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

2020Slingshotaddict said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020Slingshotaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020Slingshotaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting the Titan Hunter and the GZK Smoant today. 5 shots at each target The Titan Hunter is now my go to. I just love to shoot that thing. The Smoant shoots well too but there is something about the grip that bothers me. I think I will try to wrap it.
> 
> 
> 
> You just had to tell me AFTER I ordered from gzk again lol! I like the look of his wrapped ones but worry about the longevity & pia of a rewrap. Those super flat and 90degree tip corners probably make for a great sight anchor point
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wrapped one is the titan hunter. It is awesome Chris from Catapult Carnage (youtube) makes them. He also has a video on how to wrap them. Looks pretty simple and it is fun to add your own style to your favorite shooters. Did you order a smoant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love catapult Carnage channel. He has some great POV aiming videos that really helped me get going (and hit stuff lol). I didn't realize that was his own brand setup! I'll check that out.
> I ordered a GZK hammer pro OTT & 2 dirt cheap OTT slings that were new on the GZK site.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want one of his slingshots shoot him a message on facebook messenger. I have the Hammer pro ott and ttf. Both are great. The handle is very comfortable. He has a few cool cheaper frames that I have my eye on too. You will have to keep us posted on how your new frames shoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will for sure let you know how I like all the slings! I found Chris on FB just now. Going to have to hold off as I'm trying to not let myself get too crazy lol....
> I have family in UK. We are supposed to go end of next month but not sure we we be able to with everything going on. If we go I wanna get a gamekeeper John and I'll get one of Chris's too. Thanks for the info!
> You said you made a video of the ss4 do you have a YouTube channel too?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 ya I do it is called ATO. 
I posted the ss4 video in the video section here. If you search titanium sideways slingshot you should see it.


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict

ATO75 said:


> 2020Slingshotaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020Slingshotaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020Slingshotaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting the Titan Hunter and the GZK Smoant today. 5 shots at each target The Titan Hunter is now my go to. I just love to shoot that thing. The Smoant shoots well too but there is something about the grip that bothers me. I think I will try to wrap it.
> 
> 
> 
> You just had to tell me AFTER I ordered from gzk again lol! I like the look of his wrapped ones but worry about the longevity & pia of a rewrap. Those super flat and 90degree tip corners probably make for a great sight anchor point
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wrapped one is the titan hunter. It is awesome Chris from Catapult Carnage (youtube) makes them. He also has a video on how to wrap them. Looks pretty simple and it is fun to add your own style to your favorite shooters. Did you order a smoant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love catapult Carnage channel. He has some great POV aiming videos that really helped me get going (and hit stuff lol). I didn't realize that was his own brand setup! I'll check that out.
> I ordered a GZK hammer pro OTT & 2 dirt cheap OTT slings that were new on the GZK site.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want one of his slingshots shoot him a message on facebook messenger. I have the Hammer pro ott and ttf. Both are great. The handle is very comfortable. He has a few cool cheaper frames that I have my eye on too. You will have to keep us posted on how your new frames shoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will for sure let you know how I like all the slings! I found Chris on FB just now. Going to have to hold off as I'm trying to not let myself get too crazy lol....
> I have family in UK. We are supposed to go end of next month but not sure we we be able to with everything going on. If we go I wanna get a gamekeeper John and I'll get one of Chris's too. Thanks for the info!
> You said you made a video of the ss4 do you have a YouTube channel too?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya I do it is called ATO.
> I posted the ss4 video in the video section here. If you search titanium sideways slingshot you should see it.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy. Watching your accuracy vlog. I just graduated to a 30mm slapper so I might have to follow your lead!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

Spent some time this warm afternoon shooting a pair of *Pocket Predator TTF Mini-Taurus* frames. One is banded with .50mm GZK and the other with .45mm 100% Slingshot. All shooting was from 20 yards.


----------



## 31610

24 inches of 2040 tube frameless full butter first can cut mile stone ????????


----------



## skarrd

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm shooting these lately...with really light bands and 1/4" steel due to my f'd up finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


Good Looking Slings ,take care of that finger


----------



## skarrd

shooting the modified B-52 today,3/8s steel,with PP yellow tapereds and the PP band/tube clamps


----------



## Ibojoe

Popping turtles with this one.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Popping turtles with this one.


Are turtles currently in season?! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Popping turtles with this one.


Oh my Joe...that's a stunner!!!

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got these out today ????????


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Popping turtles with this one.


Those are awesome. Did you make them?


----------



## skarrd

these this morning,LOL!


----------



## skarrd

this one later today


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> these this morning,LOL!


I gotta get some of those lol very cool sling as well

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> shooting the modified B-52 today,3/8s steel,with PP yellow tapereds and the PP band/tube clamps


Those tube clamps working well for you on this type of sling ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bingo said:


> Got these out today


Hey bingo, you got an EBay or Amazon link to that cheap Chinese metal frame, LOL

I'm of course kidding.....we ALL know where that metal mastery comes from 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got these out today
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bingo, you got an EBay or Amazon link to that cheap Chinese metal frame, LOL
> 
> I'm of course kidding.....we ALL know where that metal mastery comes from
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

awesome liitle frame should try on out ????????


----------



## bingo

bingo said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got these out today
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bingo, you got an EBay or Amazon link to that cheap Chinese metal frame, LOL
> 
> I'm of course kidding.....we ALL know where that metal mastery comes from
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome liitle frame should try on out ????????
Click to expand...

try one out dude ther mega


----------



## nike

A beer bottle :violin:


----------



## BushpotChef

Maple deadwood natty 
8.5" straights #32 gum rubber
Heavy duty pouch
.45 lead balls

Sure hits hard 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Valery

Продолжаю с натуралом. Очень удобная!


----------



## hoggy

these 2 kinfolks today. good showing for both. BSBW stands for boyshot black widow btw.


----------



## Ibojoe

The twins are out for some fresh air today. Long and short BSB.65. Just can’t let these sit too long.


----------



## bingo

[quote name="Ibojoe" post="1417628" timestamp="1591296944"]

The twins are out for some fresh air today. Long and short BSB.65. Just can't let these sit too long.[/quote beautys ????


----------



## 31610

Stuck on this


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> shooting the modified B-52 today,3/8s steel,with PP yellow tapereds and the PP band/tube clamps
> 
> 
> 
> Those tube clamps working well for you on this type of sling ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

yessir,these are the 2nd pair I got,the others are on a *dedicated* marksman for 50 yard shooting,they do make bands easier to attach and seem strong enough,no slippage.


----------



## skarrd

today,shooting clay ammo,that i made using MikMakWarrior tutorial [from youtube] came out pretty good,will def be making some more,shot at ol peter wabbit,with the newly banded,in SS black,and wrapped *whatchamacallit*


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> today,shooting clay ammo,that i made using MikMakWarrior tutorial [from youtube] came out pretty good,will def be making some more,shot at ol peter wabbit,with the newly banded,in SS black,and wrapped *whatchamacallit*


Awesome bro! can you please sling over the link for that. I can't find it and I wanna try making some. Thanks brotha!


----------



## bingo

Got a dry spell for half an hour ????????


----------



## KawKan

Shooting my flat topped Jelly Bean copy with 3/8-inch steel and .55 Sumeike. Took 10 shots from 33 feet. Went Hoggy Wild!


----------



## Covert5

KawKan said:


> Shooting my flat topped Jelly Bean copy with 3/8-inch steel and .55 Sumeike. Took 10 shots from 33 feet. Went Hoggy Wild!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaperPlate.jpg


Gorgeous, jelly bean!


----------



## BushpotChef

Still shooting my favorite natty, swapped out the lead for marbles, and finally added a @raventree78 lanyard, quite pleased. 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> Shooting my flat topped Jelly Bean copy with 3/8-inch steel and .55 Sumeike. Took 10 shots from 33 feet. Went Hoggy Wild!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaperPlate.jpg


cool


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today. hoggy wild even with high humidity and raggedy bugs trying to eat me alive.


----------



## KawKan

hoggy said:


> 20200605_193746.jpg
> 
> these 4 today. hoggy wild even with high humidity and raggedy bugs trying to eat me alive.


You are the King of the Pocket Predator kits, hoggy!

That's a good looking bunch. Good shooting, too!


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> today,shooting clay ammo,that i made using MikMakWarrior tutorial [from youtube] came out pretty good,will def be making some more,shot at ol peter wabbit,with the newly banded,in SS black,and wrapped *whatchamacallit*
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome bro! can you please sling over the link for that. I can't find it and I wanna try making some. Thanks brotha!
Click to expand...

sure thing ,may take a minute,lol


----------



## skarrd

skarrd said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> today,shooting clay ammo,that i made using MikMakWarrior tutorial [from youtube] came out pretty good,will def be making some more,shot at ol peter wabbit,with the newly banded,in SS black,and wrapped *whatchamacallit*
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome bro! can you please sling over the link for that. I can't find it and I wanna try making some. Thanks brotha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure thing ,may take a minute,lol
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today different attachment methods


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200605_193746.jpg
> 
> these 4 today. hoggy wild even with high humidity and raggedy bugs trying to eat me alive.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the King of the Pocket Predator kits, hoggy!
> 
> That's a good looking bunch. Good shooting, too!
> 
> thank you sir.
Click to expand...


----------



## 31610

Got 6 baby bunnies on my range hopping around ????


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> today,shooting clay ammo,that i made using MikMakWarrior tutorial [from youtube] came out pretty good,will def be making some more,shot at ol peter wabbit,with the newly banded,in SS black,and wrapped *whatchamacallit*
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome bro! can you please sling over the link for that. I can't find it and I wanna try making some. Thanks brotha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure thing ,may take a minute,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks brotha!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATO75

Shooting the Titan Hunter and cut my first cards today. First one took 7 shots and didnt go all the way through the second was a complete cut and got it in 3. Felt really good!


----------



## ATO75

Cjw said:


> Shooting these again today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was chatting with a guy on Instagram who makes slingshots just like these. Are these from prime fork catapults? Looks like it is good for flat bands and tubes? How do you like them?


----------



## BushpotChef

Maple natty
SS black 8.5"×3/4"
Homebrew pouch
5/8" Marbles









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

ATO75 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting these again today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> I was chatting with a guy on Instagram who makes slingshots just like these. Are these from prime fork catapults? Looks like it is good for flat bands and tubes? How do you like them?
Click to expand...

 The only true SPS slingshots are made by Jim Harris from Performance Catapults. I love the SPS. The only 2 slingshots i shoot really are the SPS and the Stealth Shot from Dan Hood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shot this one this afternoon.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

The original is made by Jim Harris, all others are the same though, just don't have his name on it.


----------



## Cjw

Ipdvolvoz said:


> The original is made by Jim Harris, all others are the same though, just don't have his name on it.


Not the same. Most copies are aluminum core. And even Romany custom catapults one of the premier slingshot makers in England said he could never get the exact contours the same as Jim. I've shot a few of the copies and they don't feel the same in your hand. They have sharper squared off edges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JASling

Shooting the one I got for my Holster trade 
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

JASling said:


> Shooting the one I got for my Holster trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Oh man that's nice! I like that one.


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today. hoggy wild.


----------



## 31610

Thin line Thumper today


----------



## ATO75

Cjw said:


> Ipdvolvoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original is made by Jim Harris, all others are the same though, just don't have his name on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same. Most copies are aluminum core. And even Romany custom catapults one of the premier slingshot makers in England said he could never get the exact contours the same as Jim. I've shot a few of the copies and they don't feel the same in your hand. They have sharper squared off edges.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

I am going to have to get my hands on one of those!


----------



## Valery

Для любой ситуации!


----------



## Ibojoe

Having a little TTF action. Yew Champ by Mr. Brooks.


----------



## bigdh2000

ATO75 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipdvolvoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original is made by Jim Harris, all others are the same though, just don't have his name on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same. Most copies are aluminum core. And even Romany custom catapults one of the premier slingshot makers in England said he could never get the exact contours the same as Jim. I've shot a few of the copies and they don't feel the same in your hand. They have sharper squared off edges.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to have to get my hands on one of those!
Click to expand...

https://www.performancecatapults.com/


----------



## Covert5

Just got my J5 pocket parasite this weekend! She even looks hotter in person! And she shoots great! Now time for some cans!


----------



## urbanshooter

Covert5 said:


> Just got my J5 pocket parasite this weekend! She even looks hotter in person! And she shoots great! Now time for some cans!


Nice!!! Great to see that beauty in your good hands! Congrats on acquiring that beauty


----------



## bingo

Been shooting these most of the wkend ????????????


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. found out that i do not like the scout in hammer grip. so the 2 in hammer grip got turned back. also that focusing on the small circle was helpful.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Any of you have a simple shot rambone that is collecting dust that you want to sell?


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Just got my J5 pocket parasite this weekend! She even looks hotter in person! And she shoots great! Now time for some cans!


Nice! Joeys slings are beautiful and shoot as good as they look!


----------



## skarrd

just got this one done,and now learning to shoot it 3/4 butterfly with 1/4 in steels,for now


----------



## Covert5

Urbanshooter and Skarrd, thanks guys having fun in the sun!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting this one today. Had an amazing day too...couldn't seem to miss...









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Having a little TTF action. Yew Champ by Mr. Brooks.


Gorgeousness

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Skarrd, thats a beaut of a Conus! Awesome build bro!


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today. i guess i'm on a hoggy wild quint frame shoot this week. i tried a dollartree played las vegas playing card, but went back to my go to target of cheap paper plate. a couple in the bull and still on the hoggy wild journey. that black and yellow box is a dollartree toolbox i use as a quick flip carry. sorry for the crappy pic. it was 90*+ at the time i shot today.


----------



## bingo

These 2 again hard to put this mule down thanks PB ????????


----------



## Ibojoe

Broke out the curvy plinker spoon rest in Osage.


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> These 2 again hard to put this mule down thanks PB


 sweet glad your getting along with it bro


----------



## ATO75

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Shooting this one today. Had an amazing day too...couldn't seem to miss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


 ya got to love days like that.


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 again hard to put this mule down thanks PB
> 
> 
> 
> sweet glad your getting along with it bro
Click to expand...

awesome bro got it set up correctly now ????????


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Gonna shoot this tonight, been loving t using the straight cut bands.


----------



## 31610

In between coats


----------



## Tag

made up some 1842 tubes. Taking the G10 BoyShot outin the morning


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Broke out the curvy plinker spoon rest in Osage.


That is the sweetest dang frame Ive seen in ages goodness gracious :]

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

BushpotChef said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke out the curvy plinker spoon rest in Osage.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the sweetest dang frame Ive seen in ages goodness gracious :]
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I concur, sexy beast that one is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Tag said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg made up some 1842 tubes. Taking the G10 BoyShot outin the morning


SWEET


----------



## BushpotChef

Fresh set 
















Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

5 today, hoggy wild, the Duke, Taurus looped tuber, Littlefoot, Torque and SSSmini. Three bulls, the Duke, Torque and SSSmini


----------



## dogcatchersito

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Shot this one this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200606_173451.jpg


That is a most have right there. Looks so beautiful.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

hoggy said:


> these 5 today. i guess i'm on a hoggy wild quint frame shoot this week. i tried a dollartree played las vegas playing card, but went back to my go to target of cheap paper plate. a couple in the bull and still on the hoggy wild journey. that black and yellow box is a dollartree toolbox i use as a quick flip carry. sorry for the crappy pic. it was 90*+ at the time i shot today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200609_103515.jpg


Man you sure do love the scout XT brotha. I can't complain I got 2 myself because I ordered wrong color.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

dogcatchersito said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 5 today. i guess i'm on a hoggy wild quint frame shoot this week. i tried a dollartree played las vegas playing card, but went back to my go to target of cheap paper plate. a couple in the bull and still on the hoggy wild journey. that black and yellow box is a dollartree toolbox i use as a quick flip carry. sorry for the crappy pic. it was 90*+ at the time i shot today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200609_103515.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Man you sure do love the scout XT brotha. I can't complain I got 2 myself because I ordered wrong color.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> yes sir. i like it in pinch grip best. hammer grip has too much hanging out in the wind for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## ATO75

Shooting the Hammer Pro Ott today. I didnt have much time for a long shooting session but I got these warrior pouches in and had to try them out. At first look they looked huge compared to the pouches I normally shoot but I really like them. The leather pouches feel great and the grip is great too.


----------



## dogcatchersito

hoggy said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 5 today. i guess i'm on a hoggy wild quint frame shoot this week. i tried a dollartree played las vegas playing card, but went back to my go to target of cheap paper plate. a couple in the bull and still on the hoggy wild journey. that black and yellow box is a dollartree toolbox i use as a quick flip carry. sorry for the crappy pic. it was 90*+ at the time i shot today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200609_103515.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Man you sure do love the scout XT brotha. I can't complain I got 2 myself because I ordered wrong color.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> yes sir. i like it in pinch grip best. hammer grip has too much hanging out in the wind for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I do a hybrid hold pinch with thumb brace support. I wish they made a Scout Double XT. With a lot more handle to hold on to.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Shooting my Axiom Ocularis and a copperhead that we encountered at the end of our driveway on the way out for a family walk. Two shots, one to the neck and a follow up to the side of the head, +/- 20 feet with 3/8 steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

meltonactual said:


> Shooting my Axiom Ocularis and a copperhead that we encountered at the end of our driveway on the way out for a family walk. Two shots, one to the neck and a follow up to the side of the head, +/- 20 feet with 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, you gonna tan the skin ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my Axiom Ocularis and a copperhead that we encountered at the end of our driveway on the way out for a family walk. Two shots, one to the neck and a follow up to the side of the head, +/- 20 feet with 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, you gonna tan the skin ?
> 
> Unfortunately, the wife does not abide home tanning of skins and she discouraged me from attempting the preservation of the head. Trust me, if I was allowed to do so, I would have a snake skin wallet and a hat with a snake head striking out from the hat band.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

It would be awesome if you preserved the head in a resin swell!


----------



## hoggy

dogcatchersito said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 5 today. i guess i'm on a hoggy wild quint frame shoot this week. i tried a dollartree played las vegas playing card, but went back to my go to target of cheap paper plate. a couple in the bull and still on the hoggy wild journey. that black and yellow box is a dollartree toolbox i use as a quick flip carry. sorry for the crappy pic. it was 90*+ at the time i shot today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200609_103515.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Man you sure do love the scout XT brotha. I can't complain I got 2 myself because I ordered wrong color.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> yes sir. i like it in pinch grip best. hammer grip has too much hanging out in the wind for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do a hybrid hold pinch with thumb brace support. I wish they made a Scout Double XT. With a lot more handle to hold on to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> i do that on my torques and pp diy kits.
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

meltonactual said:


> Shooting my Axiom Ocularis and a copperhead that we encountered at the end of our driveway on the way out for a family walk. Two shots, one to the neck and a follow up to the side of the head, +/- 20 feet with 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did you smell cucumbers? i read that copperheads emit a musk that smells like that.


----------



## Royleonard

meltonactual said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my Axiom Ocularis and a copperhead that we encountered at the end of our driveway on the way out for a family walk. Two shots, one to the neck and a follow up to the side of the head, +/- 20 feet with 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, you gonna tan the skin ?
> 
> Unfortunately, the wife does not abide home tanning of skins and she discouraged me from attempting the preservation of the head. Trust me, if I was allowed to do so, I would have a snake skin wallet and a hat with a snake head striking out from the hat band.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saved her life and can't keep a trophy that's just wrong!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## meltonactual

Royleonard said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my Axiom Ocularis and a copperhead that we encountered at the end of our driveway on the way out for a family walk. Two shots, one to the neck and a follow up to the side of the head, +/- 20 feet with 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, you gonna tan the skin ?
> 
> Unfortunately, the wife does not abide home tanning of skins and she discouraged me from attempting the preservation of the head. Trust me, if I was allowed to do so, I would have a snake skin wallet and a hat with a snake head striking out from the hat band.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saved her life and can't keep a trophy that's just wrong!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well, she puts up with my BS and my slingshot addiction. I can't fault her for not wanting animal carcasses drying out on the back porch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

hoggy said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my Axiom Ocularis and a copperhead that we encountered at the end of our driveway on the way out for a family walk. Two shots, one to the neck and a follow up to the side of the head, +/- 20 feet with 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> did you smell cucumbers? i read that copperheads emit a musk that smells like that.
Click to expand...

I've never heard that. I didn't smell anything coming from the snake, but I sure am going to double check the next time I have a cucumber just to make sure that I'm not dumping salt, pepper and vinegar on a copperhead!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Covert5 said:


> It would be awesome if you preserved the head in a resin swell!


I really should have at least taken the skin. That would look pretty sweet applied to a frame. Oh well, next time around I suppose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. hey Mo, me and the Duke doing the hoggy shuffle. the ninjy tac hammer, (all black, bands, ppro attachment and grippy thingy) and the Duke both got 2 bulls. #1 ninjy tac hammer most hits 10/10, #2 the Duke 6/10. learned too that the Duke shoots best with this bandset with corner of the lip anchor.


----------



## skarrd

these 3 today,just to kill 1 dang can,nothin to write home about,maybe tomorroh will be better


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shot this one again today. F-16 with single 1632s and 5/16" steel.


----------



## Covert5

Shot this little tiny awesome frame by Portboy! Quackshot was amused too with some air time!


----------



## 31610

Awesome C5 !


----------



## Ibojoe

Covert5 said:


> Shot this little tiny awesome frame by Portboy! Quackshot was amused too with some air time!


That's the "lil giant"!!beautiful frame!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 5 today, hoggy wild. hey Mo, me and the Duke doing the hoggy shuffle. the ninjy tac hammer, (all black, bands, ppro attachment and grippy thingy) and the Duke both got 2 bulls. #1 ninjy tac hammer most hits 10/10, #2 the Duke 6/10. learned too that the Duke shoots best with this bandset with corner of the lip anchor.


Nice shootin' Pilgrim!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Refitted my F16 and blew some holes in a couple cans with 1/4 steel. It's been raining all day so I played kick the can from the shelter of back porch. Started at about ten feet and shot them across the yard out to fifty feet until I knocked them into the tree line.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Trying this out ????????


----------



## BushpotChef

bingo said:


> Trying this out


Thats some sweet looking latex what brand is that?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

meltonactual said:


> Refitted my F16 and blew some holes in a couple cans with 1/4 steel. It's been raining all day so I played kick the can from the shelter of back porch. Started at about ten feet and shot them across the yard out to fifty feet until I knocked them into the tree line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool frame! I have thought about buying some steel rod and making something similar. I just wasn't sure how to attach the bands without forging tips. Are the tips just round with a groove on that guy then wrap and tuck the bands to it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

ATO75 said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refitted my F16 and blew some holes in a couple cans with 1/4 steel. It's been raining all day so I played kick the can from the shelter of back porch. Started at about ten feet and shot them across the yard out to fifty feet until I knocked them into the tree line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool frame! I have thought about buying some steel rod and making something similar. I just wasn't sure how to attach the bands without forging tips. Are the tips just round with a groove on that guy then wrap and tuck the bands to it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

@ATO75.....you can buy some grooved( aiming reference) set collars from the Pocket Predator site, and use flat bands as you normally would with an OTT setup on those wire frames.

Or, if you want to make your own out of aluminum rod, you can use the matchstick method of attachment for TTF, as in this video from Sharpshooter JD ( Josh )






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting my F16 wire rod shooter from @SJAaz with 5/8" marbles, a Dankung pouch, @raventree78 lanyard & Precise .75 . An absolute joy, first matchstick attachment shooter I've had & I love it. 

Thanks again my friend!









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Out of all my frames this Titan Hunter is the one I shoot the best. I cant really explain why but for some reason it is like this frame was made for me. Do you guys have a go to frame?


----------



## bingo

BushpotChef said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying this out
> 
> 
> 
> Thats some sweet looking latex what brand is that?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

.65 precise not bad stuff ????????


----------



## ATO75

bingo said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying this out
> 
> 
> 
> Thats some sweet looking latex what brand is that?
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .65 precise not bad stuff
Click to expand...

I shoot .65 precise too on my Titan hunter. I really like it. Seems to shoot forever.


----------



## bingo

ATO75 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying this out
> 
> 
> 
> Thats some sweet looking latex what brand is that?
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .65 precise not bad stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shoot .65 precise too on my Titan hunter. I really like it. Seems to shoot forever.
Click to expand...

its not bad stuff at all a **** the .7 it lasts well ????????


----------



## meltonactual

ATO75 said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refitted my F16 and blew some holes in a couple cans with 1/4 steel. It's been raining all day so I played kick the can from the shelter of back porch. Started at about ten feet and shot them across the yard out to fifty feet until I knocked them into the tree line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool frame! I have thought about buying some steel rod and making something similar. I just wasn't sure how to attach the bands without forging tips. Are the tips just round with a groove on that guy then wrap and tuck the bands to it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The band attachment is a set of smart clamps from pocket predator. They attach with a set screw and they clamp the bands down to the fork tips. You can attach the bands fork tip back or fork tip forward. If you don't want to go with the smart clamps, you can attach the bands directly via whatever tying method you use. I recommend covering the fork tips with a small section of tubing as an attachment point for the bands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Blitzed this Olaf toy with my Conus. It was semi flex rubber but the 3\4" clays were coming in hot apparently. 15 shots ruined it.









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Outdoors with Mo-dacious Conus and the shoot'n gallery.


----------



## wll

meltonactual said:


> Refitted my F16 and blew some holes in a couple cans with 1/4 steel. It's been raining all day so I played kick the can from the shelter of back porch. Started at about ten feet and shot them across the yard out to fifty feet until I knocked them into the tree line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a great rework of a F-16, I really love it, you did a very nice job !!

wll


----------



## bingo

Time for a test run ????????


----------



## ForkLess

GF & I Taking the family out, turtles need feeding.


----------



## bingo

Accuracy testing out this little natty on bean can bottom ????????????


----------



## bingo

Try again lol ????


----------



## BushpotChef

Can't put down my F16 today, laying the hate with 12mm clays. Really had to screw around with my anchor point, for some reason I was holding a 2" group but it wouldn't shift and keep my reference point the same. Got her figured out and haven't missed much since. 

Thanks again @SJAaz !










Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

trying something a little different with the *mystery* greens,1/4 in and 3/8s steelspretty snappy,really wings the 1/4s and lobs the 3/8s


----------



## skarrd

also this one,trying 3/4 butterfly again, with clays,tearin up the pinecones


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> trying something a little different with the *mystery* greens,1/4 in and 3/8s steelspretty snappy,really wings the 1/4s and lobs the 3/8s


Gotta love mystery rubber!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> also this one,trying 3/4 butterfly again, with clays,tearin up the pinecones


That's a cool looking little tube shooter @skarrd.....who made that one ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

wll said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refitted my F16 and blew some holes in a couple cans with 1/4 steel. It's been raining all day so I played kick the can from the shelter of back porch. Started at about ten feet and shot them across the yard out to fifty feet until I knocked them into the tree line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great rework of a F-16, I really love it, you did a very nice job !!
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

Thanks wll! I recall that you have posted some pretty sweet metal frame setups. That's a great compliment coming from a metal frame / wire frame aficionado.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting the Horny Devil with 3050 tubes, paracord tabs, big thick heavy pouch, 1" 345 gn. marbles. Obliterating cans!

This thing is almost silly. 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Went tubular with Portboy's micro thumper.


----------



## BushpotChef

Rolling some 3/4" clay for the A.M. walk. Bringing 4 slings, which I almost never do:

-Horny Devil 3050 tubes × heavy pouch
-Mr. Brooks natty 1.25"× 5/8"×6.5" SS black & Topshot pouch
-Deadwood natty 8"×3/4" gum rubber & medium leather pouch
-F16 custom 3/4"×3/8"×7.5" Precise .75 & Dankung pouch

Gonna be a good hunt  .









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today, hoggy wild. blue camo ranger skeleton. the Duke. boyshot black widow. amazon black widow. green ranger. uni ranger skeleton. green ranger and blue camo ranger skeleton got bulls.


----------



## ForkLess

They are all coming out! This is not good.

For cans!


----------



## BushpotChef

@MikmaqWarrior SMB Custom
@SJAaz F16 Custom
@Mr.Brooks natty
Deadwood Conus
Deadwood Maple Natty
Horny Devil tube hunter

Mixed 5/8" marbles & 3/4" clays 
















Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe “winner” with simple shot pouch and sassy pinks in full butter.


----------



## Island made

BushpotChef said:


> @MikmaqWarrior SMB Custom
> @SJAaz F16 Custom
> @Mr.Brooks natty
> Deadwood Conus
> Deadwood Maple Natty
> Horny Devil tube hunter
> Mixed 5/8" marbles & 3/4" clays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


That's a killer lineup chef!


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> also this one,trying 3/4 butterfly again, with clays,tearin up the pinecones
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cool looking little tube shooter @skarrd.....who made that one ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks,i *copied *the attachment method from one of Mo's builds,the frame was one I started months ago and didn't really like till I saw Mo's,then remodified it,and now its a shooter


----------



## skarrd

shot the Conus yesterday with reduced bands,from 1"x8" TBG to 3/4"x(".

right now insomnia] in the garage shooting BBs with these 4


----------



## skarrd

3/4"x9" TBG


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting this one this morning. 1632s with 5/16" steel.


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. the Duke, alleycat, orange tac hammer w/green wrap, black tac hammer w/orange wrap, ninjy tac hammer. 2 bulls btw, ninjy tac hammer and black tac hammer with orange wrap.


----------



## bingo

2 nattys????????


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting the ranger.


----------



## urbanshooter

Plinking with my LBS-Hippo today. Built with Joey's permission some time ago. This frame resides in my kitchen drawer for bugs and off-range geckos. I took it out today to fire off rounds at a baby monitor lizard that was hovering over the koi pond... just clayshot, won't really hurt it... It'll have a chance to grow big and if it learns not to be tempted by the koi, it might get old


----------



## Island made

Beautiful Jersey red oak frame From Treeman sporting .65 white bsb and a gzk pouch.


----------



## dogcatchersito

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Shooting this one this morning. 1632s with 5/16" steel.





Island made said:


> Beautiful Jersey red oak frame From Treeman sporting .65 white bsb and a gzk pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 101F44E5-FD22-40FF-93B5-FEB3B2F6CA01.jpeg


@Grandpa Grumpy That is a beautiful catty you got there.

@Island made Wow Treeman's handy work looks outstanding. 
Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. 3 bulls, the Duke, butterscotch wooden ranger and tripwire pegasus tuber. most target hits, tripwire pegasus tuber.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Beautiful Jersey red oak frame From Treeman sporting .65 white bsb and a gzk pouch. 101F44E5-FD22-40FF-93B5-FEB3B2F6CA01.jpeg


that is a sexy frame right there!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting the original pocket predator ranger again tonight. One of my favorite frames. Perfect size and extremely accurate without even trying.


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> Beautiful Jersey red oak frame From Treeman sporting .65 white bsb and a gzk pouch. 101F44E5-FD22-40FF-93B5-FEB3B2F6CA01.jpeg


beauty dude ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Beautiful Jersey red oak frame From Treeman sporting .65 white bsb and a gzk pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 101F44E5-FD22-40FF-93B5-FEB3B2F6CA01.jpeg


What the heck kinda witchcraft wood grain is going on there?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today modded B-52 w/PP yellow tapers and smart clamps,and Slim w/TBG 3/4inx9in,3/8s steels


----------



## 31610

Thumper today he the one in me pocket . I have to change it up soon I guess ! So many nice frames so little time to shoot


----------



## urbanshooter

This pair today...


----------



## Island made

urbanshooter said:


> This pair today...


Those are beautiful frames bud!


----------



## Island made

MOJAVE MO said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Jersey red oak frame From Treeman sporting .65 white bsb and a gzk pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 101F44E5-FD22-40FF-93B5-FEB3B2F6CA01.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck kinda witchcraft wood grain is going on there?
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The grain is insane on this one! I don't know how Chris does it, but this thing is a different colour in every different light.


----------



## Island made

Well guys, you know I had to jump on the conus train...this ones not done yet, I will anodize it this weekend testing some colours for a future project. But these are fun! And by far my favourite pfs.


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> Well guys, you know I had to jump on the conus train...this ones not done yet, I will anodize it this weekend testing some colours for a future project. But these are fun! And by far my favourite pfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D508AF32-74A1-49B4-BB4D-C3577CDB2392.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B756EB3D-1129-48C7-A79E-78E06479DAB3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 78A6D4A1-E49C-494E-8AD9-41756F5C04A6.jpeg


Awesome Shane! I can't wait to see the finished product! Full metal Conus!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Well guys, you know I had to jump on the conus train...this ones not done yet, I will anodize it this weekend testing some colours for a future project. But these are fun! And by far my favourite pfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D508AF32-74A1-49B4-BB4D-C3577CDB2392.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B756EB3D-1129-48C7-A79E-78E06479DAB3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 78A6D4A1-E49C-494E-8AD9-41756F5C04A6.jpeg


Didn't I prophecy an Island Made Conus somewhere on the Forum? Signed, Mostradamus.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Island made said:


> Well guys, you know I had to jump on the conus train...this ones not done yet, I will anodize it this weekend testing some colours for a future project. But these are fun! And by far my favourite pfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D508AF32-74A1-49B4-BB4D-C3577CDB2392.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B756EB3D-1129-48C7-A79E-78E06479DAB3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 78A6D4A1-E49C-494E-8AD9-41756F5C04A6.jpeg


Wow... that's just a gorgeously well machined piece. Can't wait to see this one all finished up and anodized... What colour are you going for this time? Amazing work buddy!


----------



## Island made

Covert5 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys, you know I had to jump on the conus train...this ones not done yet, I will anodize it this weekend testing some colours for a future project. But these are fun! And by far my favourite pfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D508AF32-74A1-49B4-BB4D-C3577CDB2392.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B756EB3D-1129-48C7-A79E-78E06479DAB3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 78A6D4A1-E49C-494E-8AD9-41756F5C04A6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Shane! I can't wait to see the finished product! Full metal Conus!
Click to expand...

Thanks brother! You will get to check it out first hand if you catch my drift


----------



## Island made

MOJAVE MO said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys, you know I had to jump on the conus train...this ones not done yet, I will anodize it this weekend testing some colours for a future project. But these are fun! And by far my favourite pfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D508AF32-74A1-49B4-BB4D-C3577CDB2392.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B756EB3D-1129-48C7-A79E-78E06479DAB3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 78A6D4A1-E49C-494E-8AD9-41756F5C04A6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I prophecy an Island Made Conus somewhere on the Forum? Signed, Mostradamus.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Haha I think you did Mo. this is the first one....there's still another one cookin.


----------



## Island made

urbanshooter said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys, you know I had to jump on the conus train...this ones not done yet, I will anodize it this weekend testing some colours for a future project. But these are fun! And by far my favourite pfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D508AF32-74A1-49B4-BB4D-C3577CDB2392.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B756EB3D-1129-48C7-A79E-78E06479DAB3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 78A6D4A1-E49C-494E-8AD9-41756F5C04A6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... that's just a gorgeously well machined piece. Can't wait to see this one all finished up and anodized... What colour are you going for this time? Amazing work buddy!
Click to expand...

Thank you my friend. Appreciate that! This one is going to be a purple/violet I'm thinking.


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. the orange torque got the bull. the topshot got 1st for the most target hits 7 and the Duke got 2nd with 5.


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys, you know I had to jump on the conus train...this ones not done yet, I will anodize it this weekend testing some colours for a future project. But these are fun! And by far my favourite pfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D508AF32-74A1-49B4-BB4D-C3577CDB2392.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B756EB3D-1129-48C7-A79E-78E06479DAB3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 78A6D4A1-E49C-494E-8AD9-41756F5C04A6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Shane! I can't wait to see the finished product! Full metal Conus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother! You will get to check it out first hand if you catch my drift
Click to expand...

!!! Oh dang! Shane you are insane in the membrane bro!


----------



## meltonactual

I tried a flat band frameless rig today. 0.75 mm Precise yellow band set. They come from Precise as a loop, so after a successful first try at frameless yesterday I started looking at those looped flat bands in a new light. I took out a Coke Zero can with 3/8 steel shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Well guys, you know I had to jump on the conus train...this ones not done yet, I will anodize it this weekend testing some colours for a future project. But these are fun! And by far my favourite pfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D508AF32-74A1-49B4-BB4D-C3577CDB2392.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B756EB3D-1129-48C7-A79E-78E06479DAB3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 78A6D4A1-E49C-494E-8AD9-41756F5C04A6.jpeg


That is Wicked Cool,if you decide to sell them,please let me know


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this morning


----------



## bingo

These 2 beautys thanks PB ????????????


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. the magic mo natty fork and the magic mo chalice BOTH got bulls. also shot the Duke and black widow boyscout. chalice and boyscout tied for most target hits. mo don't make no junk. was trying to beat the rain, heard thunder a couple of times too. so was kind of eyeing the skies to make sure i didn't get zzzzed by lightening. ain't got no time for no lightening.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 4 today, hoggy wild. the magic mo natty fork and the magic mo chalice BOTH got bulls. also shot the Duke and black widow boyscout. chalice and boyscout tied for most target hits. mo don't make no junk. was trying to beat the rain, heard thunder a couple of times too. so was kind of eyeing the skies to make sure i didn't get zzzzed by lightening. ain't got no time for no lightening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200619_144651.jpg


You kept that psuedo-set on the Chalice? That Mo-Natty Frankenstick was something to prove to myself that hunka-hunk of slinging junk didn't need to be perfect to have fun with! Enjoy my brother!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 4 today, hoggy wild. the magic mo natty fork and the magic mo chalice BOTH got bulls. also shot the Duke and black widow boyscout. chalice and boyscout tied for most target hits. mo don't make no junk. was trying to beat the rain, heard thunder a couple of times too. so was kind of eyeing the skies to make sure i didn't get zzzzed by lightening. ain't got no time for no lightening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200619_144651.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You kept that psuedo-set on the Chalice? That Mo-Natty Frankenstick was something to prove to myself that hunka-hunk of slinging junk didn't need to be perfect to have fun with! Enjoy my brother!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

both sling the ammo down the range very well. i like the mo natty frakenstick, that's a cool name. pseudo-set works very well, i even pseudoed the mo natty frankenstick too.


----------



## ATO75

Got this gzk yeyan in the mail today! Did a little shooting with it. It is a well made quality frame but I cant seem to dial it in. I think the frame width is to small for my shooting style......of maybe just an off day! I will have to shoot it again to see if I'm going to keep it.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Anyone shoot a revolution here? Post pics.


----------



## treefork




----------



## MOJAVE MO

ATO75 said:


> Got this gzk yeyan in the mail today! Did a little shooting with it. It is a well made quality frame but I cant seem to dial it in. I think the frame width is to small for my shooting style......of maybe just an off day! I will have to shoot it again to see if I'm going to keep it.


Hey AT. I just saw that frame and took a couple of photos of it. What are the set-screws for that are next to the binding clamp screw? Also, does the fork have dramatic forktip ramps?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

MOJAVE MO said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this gzk yeyan in the mail today! Did a little shooting with it. It is a well made quality frame but I cant seem to dial it in. I think the frame width is to small for my shooting style......of maybe just an off day! I will have to shoot it again to see if I'm going to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey AT. I just saw that frame and took a couple of photos of it. What are the set-screws for that are next to the binding clamp screw? Also, does the fork have dramatic forktip ramps?
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

there is a U shaped sight post that goes in a hole that the set screw locks in place. It has the same problems as the smoant. The clamp screw doesnt let the sight go deep enough to make the sight useful. The forks are sloped quite a bit but I do not know the angle. Close to 45° I think. The frame is small for me. I have another from dankung called the apollo that I cant seem to shoot either. Oddly enough the fork width is the same. So far anything under 90mm gives me trouble. The smoant fork width is similar to the titan hunter and I can shoot them both really well off the fork. The u sights are just silly in my opinion


----------



## ATO75

ATO75 said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this gzk yeyan in the mail today! Did a little shooting with it. It is a well made quality frame but I cant seem to dial it in. I think the frame width is to small for my shooting style......of maybe just an off day! I will have to shoot it again to see if I'm going to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey AT. I just saw that frame and took a couple of photos of it. What are the set-screws for that are next to the binding clamp screw? Also, does the fork have dramatic forktip ramps?
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is a U shaped sight post that goes in a hole that the set screw locks in place. It has the same problems as the smoant. The clamp screw doesnt let the sight go deep enough to make the sight useful. The forks are sloped quite a bit but I do not know the angle. Close to 45° I think. The frame is small for me. I have another from dankung called the apollo that I cant seem to shoot either. Oddly enough the fork width is the same. So far anything under 90mm gives me trouble. The smoant fork width is similar to the titan hunter and I can shoot them both really well off the fork. The u sights are just silly in my opinion
Click to expand...

 this is a review of the smoant I did. You get a good look at the sight and its design.


----------



## BushpotChef

treefork said:


>


Peanut butter and JEALOUS. :O haha

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Island made said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MikmaqWarrior SMB Custom
> @SJAaz F16 Custom
> @Mr.Brooks natty
> Deadwood Conus
> Deadwood Maple Natty
> Horny Devil tube hunter
> Mixed 5/8" marbles & 3/4" clays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's a killer lineup chef!
Click to expand...

Thanks pal it was a heck of a shoot!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Went blitz with some of my 3/4" clay balls, recycled some aluminum and a little tin.

Frameless Usopp white 5/8"×3/8×7.5 @ 3/4 butter

Fresh out of the hospital and I'm sending it like Zeus haha. Nobody worry about me Chefs ticket isn't punched yet  Thanks for all the support fellas

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Glad you feeling better BPC,you know they say only the good die young,guess thats why i'm still around,lol


----------



## skarrd

this Baby yesterday


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> Glad you feeling better BPC,you know they say only the good die young,guess thats why i'm still around,lol


My dude @skarrd thanks my friend!

Aint no rest for the wicked, stay frosty! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Adonis

Good day Slingshot shooters

I am shooting about one to two hours daily using the followings:

Titanium H.H catapult by Matt Redding's and the Polycarbonate Scorpion by Bill hayes

Also I am shooting twice a week The Scout XT Slingshot by simple-shot and The Torque Slingshot

Peace to you all, we all love shooting our slingshot


----------



## bingo

Got rained off last night mules vs bean can ????????????


----------



## 31610

G10 day


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> G10 day


Joe likey the G-10! You should let those two get married. Parasite already has his tux. LoL . Nice ones buddy!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bingo said:


> These 2 beautys thanks PB


Nice ones......just curious @bingo, but why do all your pics look smoky or frosted ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

First attempt at a match light this morning before the heat got too bad.ended up knocking the buisness end off 6 and split 2 in half but no flames. Practice, practice, practice


----------



## Tag

Hopefully going to try kangaroo pouches and RED 1632 tubes Red is my wife’s favorite color


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Tag said:


> Hopefully going to try kangaroo pouches and RED 1632 tubes Red is my wife's favorite color


Where do you get your 1632 tubes Tag, and do they carry toxic green 1632 ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 beautys thanks PB
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ones......just curious @bingo, but why do all your pics look smoky or frosted ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

not the best camera on my phone


----------



## raventree78

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully going to try kangaroo pouches and RED 1632 tubes Red is my wife's favorite color
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get your 1632 tubes Tag, and do they carry toxic green 1632 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

GZK has green 1632


----------



## hoggy

my spot to stand and these 4 today, hoggy wild.















as a slingshootist, a term borrowed from the man, the myth, the legend, THE DUKE, i try to figure out flyers and miss hits nowadays. anyways, for the past few times the Duke has been sending some flyers. so after evaluating, researching and ciphering, i have figured out it was anchor point. moved my anchor thumb to the 1st joint and reined it in some. tomorrow, 2nd thumb joint to see if i get back on track. tomorrow brother and sister figers, same hoggy time, same hoggy channel, if it don't rain. also airsoft bbs must be for more closer or something no hits at all.


----------



## ATO75

hoggy said:


> my spot to stand and these 4 today, hoggy wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200621_143639.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200621_145519.jpg
> as a slingshootist, a term borrowed from the man, the myth, the legend, THE DUKE, i try to figure out flyers and miss hits nowadays. anyways, for the past few times the Duke has been sending some flyers. so after evaluating, researching and ciphering, i have figured out it was anchor point. moved my anchor thumb to the 1st joint and reined it in some. tomorrow, 2nd thumb joint to see if i get back on track. tomorrow brother and sister figers, same hoggy time, same hoggy channel, if it don't rain. also airsoft bbs must be for more closer or something no hits at all.


 lol I have worn out a spot in the grass too.......struggles of a slinger.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Had some peg head action today. Heavy BSB’s with .44 lead


----------



## Covert5

LBS baby!


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> G10 day
> 
> 
> 
> Joe likey the G-10! You should let those two get married. Parasite already has his tux. LoL . Nice ones buddy!
Click to expand...

haha nice set of frames my friend need to bust the tbg on parasite but it's now working bad so hot last couple days


----------



## LittleScar86

Newbie here.

Got this little guy to shoo away a gator from my brothers new houses pond. Pegged him a couple times with some clay beads and haven't seen it in a few days. Now I kinda can't stop shooting it. Threw on some 1mm bands today and wow...???? Brother and nephew want their own slingshot now too. Not a bad accessory for the SHTF bag either.


----------



## raventree78

LittleScar86 said:


> Newbie here.
> 
> Got this little guy to shoo away a gator from my brothers new houses pond. Pegged him a couple times with some clay beads and haven't seen it in a few days. Now I kinda can't stop shooting it. Threw on some 1mm bands today and wow... Brother and nephew want their own slingshot now too. Not a bad accessory for the SHTF bag either.


Welcome, slingshots are addictive but those afflicted with the slingshotitis are some of the best people in the world


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 beautys thanks PB
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ones......just curious @bingo, but why do all your pics look smoky or frosted ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not the best camera on my phone
Click to expand...

got the same problem with the new hoyty toyty phone,my old flip phone had a better camera,lol


----------



## Ibojoe

LittleScar86 said:


> Newbie here.
> Got this little guy to shoo away a gator from my brothers new houses pond. Pegged him a couple times with some clay beads and haven't seen it in a few days. Now I kinda can't stop shooting it. Threw on some 1mm bands today and wow... Brother and nephew want their own slingshot now too. Not a bad accessory for the SHTF bag either.


Welcome!!


----------



## hoggy

LittleScar86 said:


> Newbie here.
> 
> Got this little guy to shoo away a gator from my brothers new houses pond. Pegged him a couple times with some clay beads and haven't seen it in a few days. Now I kinda can't stop shooting it. Threw on some 1mm bands today and wow... Brother and nephew want their own slingshot now too. Not a bad accessory for the SHTF bag either.


welcome & enjoy


----------



## hoggy

hoggy said:


> my spot to stand and these 4 today, hoggy wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200621_143639.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200621_145519.jpg
> 
> as a slingshootist, a term borrowed from the man, the myth, the legend, THE DUKE, i try to figure out flyers and miss hits nowadays. anyways, for the past few times the Duke has been sending some flyers. so after evaluating, researching and ciphering, i have figured out it was anchor point. moved my anchor thumb to the 1st joint and reined it in some. tomorrow, 2nd thumb joint to see if i get back on track. tomorrow brother and sister figers, same hoggy time, same hoggy channel, if it don't rain. also airsoft bbs must be for more closer or something no hits at all.


on further reflection and seeing another post, i think i just need to raise my anchor point a bit.


----------



## Covert5

LBS before breakfast baby!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

A little Hydra action this AM.


----------



## hoggy

shot 5 today, hoggy wild. the Duke, seal sniper, ranger tac, cubscout, sideshooter the Duke, ranger tac and cubscout got bulls. worked with anchor point adjustment today, a new and foreign concept to me until now.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

hoggy said:


> 20200622_114139.jpg shot 5 today, hoggy wild. the Duke, seal sniper, ranger tac, cubscout, sideshooter the Duke, ranger tac and cubscout got bulls. worked with anchor point adjustment today, a new and foreign concept to me until now.


How is the side shooter? I am considering getting one as I strickly shoot TTF.


----------



## hoggy

Ipdvolvoz said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200622_114139.jpg shot 5 today, hoggy wild. the Duke, seal sniper, ranger tac, cubscout, sideshooter the Duke, ranger tac and cubscout got bulls. worked with anchor point adjustment today, a new and foreign concept to me until now.
> 
> 
> 
> How is the side shooter? I am considering getting one as I strickly shoot TTF.
> 
> it shoots great. just like the hts, boyscout and cubscout.
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

pm shoot, hoggy wild. the Duke, tubemaster sniper kit, universal ranger kit, seal sniper large kit, and hathcock target sniper kit. tubemaster sniper got the bull. seal sniper large most target hits #1. #2 hathcock target sniper kit. #3 tie the Duke & universal ranger kit.


----------



## BushpotChef

Okay forgive my laboured breathing - I just came home after a HORRIFIC day to a package from my pal @Port boy ... And boy am I excited. This thing is just plain art. I literally looked over at my other sling hung up and said "Don't get jealous ladies, but this is my new favorite thing on Earth." 

If you'll excuse Ive got cans that need recycling,

Carry on gentlemen. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

LittleScar86 said:


> Newbie here.
> 
> Got this little guy to shoo away a gator from my brothers new houses pond. Pegged him a couple times with some clay beads and haven't seen it in a few days. Now I kinda can't stop shooting it. Threw on some 1mm bands today and wow...???? Brother and nephew want their own slingshot now too. Not a bad accessory for the SHTF bag either.


I have been eyeballin' these frames. Good to hear they are decent.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KawKan

Well, that is a better than average Conus.

So we'll all take a pause while you shred some cans for the cause!


----------



## 31610

KawKan said:


> Well, that is a better than average Conus.
> 
> So we'll all take a pause while you shred some cans for the cause!


think we need the Chefs feed back on the little conus . if he likes it and how it shoots


----------



## BushpotChef

Can't stop blasting with my Conus! Brought along my F16 & 'Rufus' Deadwood natty it's gonna be a good shoot 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Had a little TTF action yesterday.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Had a little TTF action yesterday.


Wholly smokes! That's a beautiful flip Joe!


----------



## BushpotChef

Island made said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a little TTF action yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wholly smokes! That's a beautiful flip Joe!
Click to expand...

Agreed!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. alleycat, amazon black widow, and 3 tac hammers. 3 bulls, 2 by the black w/orange wrap tac hammer, 1 by the ninjy tac hammer. 3 way tie for most target hits, all tac hammers. orange w/green wrap, black w/orange wrap and ninjy tac hammer. i remember the days of being happy getting one hit, let alone any bulls.


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Had a little TTF action yesterday.


Man that's nice!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 5 today, hoggy wild. alleycat, amazon black widow, and 3 tac hammers. 3 bulls, 2 by the black w/orange wrap tac hammer, 1 by the ninjy tac hammer. 3 way tie for most target hits, all tac hammers. orange w/green wrap, black w/orange wrap and ninjy tac hammer. i remember the days of being happy getting one hit, let alone any bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200623_144619.jpg


I wanna know if you have saved all of your targets from that first one you hit?!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 5 today, hoggy wild. alleycat, amazon black widow, and 3 tac hammers. 3 bulls, 2 by the black w/orange wrap tac hammer, 1 by the ninjy tac hammer. 3 way tie for most target hits, all tac hammers. orange w/green wrap, black w/orange wrap and ninjy tac hammer. i remember the days of being happy getting one hit, let alone any bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200623_144619.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna know if you have saved all of your targets from that first one you hit?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> lol, not from the beginning, but a month or three's worth. getting about time to throw some away.
Click to expand...


----------



## bingo

Been out with the port boy mule ????????


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

TTF all day everyday.


----------



## ForkLess

Daughter & I went out shooting these guys. Hers she calls the "Super Bee" I bent out of some thick steel wire some time ago for her to learn OTT. It is her favorite slingshot. Mine in red sporting tapered butterfly bands.


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> Okay forgive my laboured breathing - I just came home after a HORRIFIC day to a package from my pal @Port boy ... And boy am I excited. This thing is just plain art. I literally looked over at my other sling hung up and said "Don't get jealous ladies, but this is my new favorite thing on Earth."
> 
> If you'll excuse Ive got cans that need recycling,
> 
> Carry on gentlemen.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


That is definatly a Beauty! very nice


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,Baby conus with 1/2 inch TBG straight cut and 1/4 inch steels,and the Mama conus 3/4inch TBG straights, 3/8s steels,didnt have time for Daddy conus today,lol


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay forgive my laboured breathing - I just came home after a HORRIFIC day to a package from my pal @Port boy ... And boy am I excited. This thing is just plain art. I literally looked over at my other sling hung up and said "Don't get jealous ladies, but this is my new favorite thing on Earth."
> If you'll excuse Ive got cans that need recycling,
> Carry on gentlemen.
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is definatly a Beauty! very nice
Click to expand...

WOW! Congratulations buddy. Awesome job on that one PB. She's a beauty!


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay forgive my laboured breathing - I just came home after a HORRIFIC day to a package from my pal @Port boy ... And boy am I excited. This thing is just plain art. I literally looked over at my other sling hung up and said "Don't get jealous ladies, but this is my new favorite thing on Earth."
> If you'll excuse Ive got cans that need recycling,
> Carry on gentlemen.
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is definatly a Beauty! very nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! Congratulations buddy. Awesome job on that one PB. She's a beauty!
Click to expand...

Thanks man yeah she's just beauty 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today. black scorpion champ of the day twice, bulls & most target hits. tie for 2nd most target hits, skeleton blue camo ranger & magic mo chalice.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 6 today. black scorpion champ of the day twice, bulls & most target hits. tie for 2nd most target hits, skeleton blue camo ranger & magic mo chalice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200624_101702.jpg


No slippage on the psuedo? That's cool. Thanks for being my Guinea Hoggy tester! I think I'm gonna tie another. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

shoots just fine mo. thanks again.


----------



## bingo

These 2 and some fine weather ????????


----------



## ForkLess

A little gift I got  cleaned up, polished, banded up with tapered butterfly therabands. Cut a leather strap from old belt with my roller cuter, Wish me luck sharping it :blink: . But there is a great post on that now.

Thanks to everyone that made this happen! Cant want to see others popping up  Her brethren!

Ok I am going to go shoot this sling!


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today,hoggy wild. 5 bulls, gypsy boyshot 1, camo & brown scout 2, ninjy black camo clone 1 and ninjy green camo 1. most target hits gypsy boyshot.


----------



## BushpotChef

ForkLess said:


> A little gift I got  cleaned up, polished, banded up with tapered butterfly therabands. Cut a leather strap from old belt with my roller cuter, Wish me luck sharping it :blink: . But there is a great post on that now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that made this happen! Cant want to see others popping up  Her brethren!
> 
> Ok I am going to go shoot this sling!


Dope, another member of the secret agency!

Choice of ammo?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

I love new toys!


----------



## Covert5

Recently acquired a secondhand sling made by Sharker. Smaller than I thought it would be. Nonetheless, a beautiful piece and comfy grip. My first slingshot with top slots. Very happy with it. I call this one 'the cub'


----------



## BushpotChef

Ouf she's a beaut I remember Sharker always knocking out amazing works of art

Enjoy pal!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Covert5 said:


> Recently acquired a secondhand sling made by Sharker. Smaller than I thought it would be. Nonetheless, a beautiful piece and comfy grip. My first slingshot with top slots. Very happy with it. I call this one 'the cub'


Wow that's quite a find. She's a real beauty!!


----------



## raventree78

Shot these two today


----------



## Covert5

Taking the Mo-dacious Conus with me on a hike today! Set her up with tabs and some cocktails. Pine cones watch out!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Taking the Mo-dacious Conus with me on a hike today! Set her up with tabs and some cocktails. Pine cones watch out!


I've been going to psuedo-school this last week. A dozen more attempts and I should have figured out my mojo.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. the champ of the day in bulls and most target hits, the magic mo chalice.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> 20200626_095948.jpg
> these 5 today, hoggy wild. the champ of the day in bulls and most target hits, the magic mo chalice.


Dang brother Hoggy. I'm gonna try making me one now! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Shooting theses 2 today ????????


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200626_095948.jpg
> these 5 today, hoggy wild. the champ of the day in bulls and most target hits, the magic mo chalice.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang brother Hoggy. I'm gonna try making me one now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

cool.


----------



## ForkLess

BushpotChef said:


> ForkLess said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little gift I got  cleaned up, polished, banded up with tapered butterfly therabands. Cut a leather strap from old belt with my roller cuter, Wish me luck sharping it :blink: . But there is a great post on that now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that made this happen! Cant want to see others popping up  Her brethren!
> 
> Ok I am going to go shoot this sling!
> 
> 
> 
> Dope, another member of the secret agency!
> 
> Choice of ammo?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Right now it is set up for 8mm but will most likely bump it up 9 1/2mm with duel bands. She is very accurate with this set up although, bottle cap accurate.


----------



## Covert5

MOJAVE MO said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the Mo-dacious Conus with me on a hike today! Set her up with tabs and some cocktails. Pine cones watch out!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been going to psuedo-school this last week. A dozen more attempts and I should have figured out my mojo.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So Im back from my 6 mile hike to some waterfalls, more like a a storm drain! Lol But it was fun and had to do some bouldering. Did a little shooting and found a Mural in your honor Mo! Lol


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these again tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the Mo-dacious Conus with me on a hike today! Set her up with tabs and some cocktails. Pine cones watch out!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been going to psuedo-school this last week. A dozen more attempts and I should have figured out my mojo.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Im back from my 6 mile hike to some waterfalls, more like a a storm drain! Lol But it was fun and had to do some bouldering. Did a little shooting and found a Mural in your honor Mo! Lol
Click to expand...

It looks prehistoric. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Couple of Champs today with BSB’s and 7/16 steel.


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Couple of Champs today with BSB's and 7/16 steel.


crackers ????


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Love this sling, pocket predator side shooter.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Shooting theses 2 today


how u getting along with the ttf John is it working out for ya


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting theses 2 today
> 
> 
> 
> how u getting along with the ttf John is it working out for ya
Click to expand...

a am getting on good with it Jason a like to leave it for a bit then get it out see how am shooting thanks again man ????????


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the Mo-dacious Conus with me on a hike today! Set her up with tabs and some cocktails. Pine cones watch out!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been going to psuedo-school this last week. A dozen more attempts and I should have figured out my mojo.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Im back from my 6 mile hike to some waterfalls, more like a a storm drain! Lol But it was fun and had to do some bouldering. Did a little shooting and found a Mural in your honor Mo! Lol
Click to expand...

Cocktails on a Conus!?

CHEF LIKEY.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting theses 2 today
> 
> 
> 
> how u getting along with the ttf John is it working out for ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a am getting on good with it Jason a like to leave it for a bit then get it out see how am shooting thanks again man
Click to expand...

 good to here man and no problems John I got another one for ya to try soon ;-)


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> Taking the Mo-dacious Conus with me on a hike today! Set her up with tabs and some cocktails. Pine cones watch out!


A Conus Cocktail!?

CHEF LIKEY.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting theses 2 today
> 
> 
> 
> how u getting along with the ttf John is it working out for ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a am getting on good with it Jason a like to leave it for a bit then get it out see how am shooting thanks again man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good to here man and no problems John I got another one for ya to try soon ;-)
Click to expand...

a did notice my grip on my nattys changed a little ????


----------



## Valery

Немного размялся.


----------



## skarrd

this one arrived fro Aliexpress thursday,[forgot i even ordered it] lost internet that night,been shooting it and riding the minibike all weekend,lol


----------



## dogcatchersito

skarrd said:


> this one arrived fro Aliexpress thursday,[forgot i even ordered it] lost internet that night,been shooting it and riding the minibike all weekend,lol


Wow, great minds think alike! I also recently ordered one of these as well. I did not expect it to be as small as it is though. I can only get four fingers on it. My pinky is left in the cold.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Those are some beautiful pegheads guys. 
The great nephews came yesterday and tried to wear my mini bike out! LoL . Stretched a bunch of elastic too.
Lovin this little nattie Carl. Thank you so much my friend!!


----------



## dogcatchersito

Ibojoe said:


> Those are some beautiful pegheads guys.
> The great nephews came yesterday and tried to wear my mini bike out! LoL . Stretched a bunch of elastic too.


Sounds like good problems to have in the days we have. They are learning a skill that may be of great value later on. The minibike is just down right fun for them too. Lolz

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

I spent some time this afternoon shooting the following two slingshots with 7mm steel ammo. Both are great shooters.

Lion Mouth peghead --- Precise .55mm

Pocket Predator Mini-Taurus TTF --- 100% slingshot .45mm


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. tennessee camporee special, amazon pinch grip, thunder no tie and the Duke. 3 bulls, the Duke, tennessee camporee special and amazon pinch grip. champ of the day, amazon pinch grip #1, #2 thunder no tie, #3 tennessee camporee special and #4 the Duke.















this is my ammo pouch.


----------



## bingo

Shooting r10 and a birch ply


----------



## Kottonmouth

Going frameless today with some GZK tube and a Warrior Navy Seal pouch shooting 3/8ths. Just shooting leafs and small branches out of trees.


----------



## bingo

This again ???? with .66 gzk


----------



## BushpotChef

Me and this lovely thing are out for a stroll. I'm getting to the point where I can't see myself shooting anything else as much as I take thing out. Yesterday out of nowhere my lady says "Check out the bobber that got caught in that branch (we were by the river), see if you can hit it". She flashed me one of those 'Betcha cant do it' smiles, probably 12 yard shot - respectable IMO for a 3/4" (I'm guessing) bobber. Me and the Conus obliged her on the first shot with a marble and blew it into oblivion.

I must say, nothing quite makes me smile like her saying "Nice shot babe." 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## wll

For me, it will be my "Loser" slingshot with newly tied 3050 Pseudos with a 2.5" loop and a 6"+ active. Looking forward to seeing how she does with 3/8" steel ... would love in the 260fps area if possible.










wll


----------



## BushpotChef

Is that whole frame covered in orange tubing?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess

My Secret Agent!

This thing is great for wicked fast light ammo (8mm), fast bands makes for nice hand slaps. The frame its self helps recoil away hand slaps allowing a looser grip. At 12 1/2 inch's long, duel tapered bands. These bands are hand slap free and shoot hard enough to punch holes in steel soup can. For a 150 cm draw.

This thing is extremely accurate as to expect from a Bill Hays design.

Other test's shown same bands cut at 10 1/2 inch's caused nasty hand slap with other frames, minimal hand slap with Secret Agent.


----------



## bingo

Afew nattys and lighters ????????????


----------



## wll

BushpotChef said:


> Is that whole frame covered in orange tubing?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Yes, it is Orange Dub Dub .... The secret to doing this is Dawn liquid soap inside the tubes and on the frame. You MUST hold on to the tubing with a dry rag.

If you don't use soap, good luck, if you don't use a dry rag to hold the tubing you will never get a firm hold on it and it will slip out of your fingers. You will be working on this till the cows come home and then some without the soap and dry rag !!

wll


----------



## BushpotChef

wll said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that whole frame covered in orange tubing?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is Orange Dub Dub .... The secret to doing this is Dawn liquid soap inside the tubes and on the frame. You MUST hold on to the tubing with a dry rag.
> 
> If you don't use soap, good luck, if you don't use a dry rag to hold the tubing you will never get a firm hold on it and it will slip out of your fingers. You will be working on this till the cows come home and then some without the soap and dry rag !!
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

That's awesome I'll have to try that sometime 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

Shooting my everyday carry and Wasp "DeltaWing". The wasp one is pretty fun to shoot still taking me time to get used to it. Nothing beats my Natty though! Old habits seem to die very hard.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

dogcatchersito said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one arrived fro Aliexpress thursday,[forgot i even ordered it] lost internet that night,been shooting it and riding the minibike all weekend,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great minds think alike! I also recently ordered one of these as well. I did not expect it to be as small as it is though. I can only get four fingers on it. My pinky is left in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I know,i ordered it cause I was trying to figure out the pistol grip/fat bottomed lady kind of grip,and then the sling I was gonna di it on turned out a bad fork all the way into the handle,however my pinky is used to being all by himself and it is a fun little shooter


----------



## skarrd

dogcatchersito said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some beautiful pegheads guys.
> The great nephews came yesterday and tried to wear my mini bike out! LoL . Stretched a bunch of elastic too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like good problems to have in the days we have. They are learning a skill that may be of great value later on. The minibike is just down right fun for them too. Lolz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

mini bikes are FUN and not just for the kids,LOL!


----------



## BushpotChef

wll said:


> For me, it will be my "Loser" slingshot with newly tied 3050 Pseudos with a 2.5" loop and a 6"+ active. Looking forward to seeing how she does with 3/8" steel ... would love in the 260fps area if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll


Also what size tubing? Thanks!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

I've been shooting the Crickets...


----------



## Ibojoe

Enjoying the J-5 twins with some pink power. Hard to believe they zip 7/16 steel the way they do.


----------



## wll

BushpotChef said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it will be my "Loser" slingshot with newly tied 3050 Pseudos with a 2.5" loop and a 6"+ active. Looking forward to seeing how she does with 3/8" steel ... would love in the 260fps area if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> Also what size tubing? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> u
> That is Orange Dub Dub (Roylan), the ID is close to 1/4" I just ordered some 1/4ID x 1/32 wall tubing from Latex-Tubing.com to possibly make a couple more of these.
> 
> wll
Click to expand...


----------



## ForkLess

urbanshooter said:


> I've been shooting the Crickets...


I really like these crickets, they look like wonderful shooters.


----------



## dogcatchersito

skarrd said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one arrived fro Aliexpress thursday,[forgot i even ordered it] lost internet that night,been shooting it and riding the minibike all weekend,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great minds think alike! I also recently ordered one of these as well. I did not expect it to be as small as it is though. I can only get four fingers on it. My pinky is left in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know,i ordered it cause I was trying to figure out the pistol grip/fat bottomed lady kind of grip,and then the sling I was gonna di it on turned out a bad fork all the way into the handle,however my pinky is used to being all by himself and it is a fun little shooter
Click to expand...

Yeah I need to band it up. I'm worried about losing grip on it though my hands just engulf this little guy.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 7 today, hoggy wild. black camo skeleton ranger, gypsy boyshot, the Duke, blue camo skeleton ranger, thunder no tie, amazon black widow, amazon pinch grip. 2 bulls, black camo skeleton ranger & amazon black widow. most hits amazon pinch grip #1, amazon black widow #2, thunder no tie #3.


----------



## bingo

Tryin out some bsb band on the natty gd band ????????


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. the Duke, 2 y shot pinkys, tennessee camporee special and the magic mo chalice. 4 bulls, 2 by y shot pinky dark camo, 1 magic mo chalice and 1 tennessee camporee special. #1 y shot pinky dark camo and the Duke 7 hits. #2 y shot pinky kught camo and tennesse camporee special 6 hits. #3 magic mo chalice 2 hits


----------



## Ibojoe

A Pocket Thumper and a Pocket Parasite.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> 20200702_144816.jpg
> these 5 today, hoggy wild. the Duke, 2 y shot pinkys, tennessee camporee special and the magic mo chalice. 4 bulls, 2 by y shot pinky dark camo, 1 magic mo chalice and 1 tennessee camporee special. #1 y shot pinky dark camo and the Duke 7 hits. #2 y shot pinky kught camo and tennesse camporee special 6 hits. #3 magic mo chalice 2 hits


You are like a HumanSlingCalculator!?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Ha, you kill me mo


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one arrived fro Aliexpress thursday,[forgot i even ordered it] lost internet that night,been shooting it and riding the minibike all weekend,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great minds think alike! I also recently ordered one of these as well. I did not expect it to be as small as it is though. I can only get four fingers on it. My pinky is left in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know,i ordered it cause I was trying to figure out the pistol grip/fat bottomed lady kind of grip,and then the sling I was gonna di it on turned out a bad fork all the way into the handle,however my pinky is used to being all by himself and it is a fun little shooter
Click to expand...

You could always drill a small hole and affix a pinkie lanyard loop to it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Me and the beast went a-thrashin' with some .75" bearings. Good Lord - the carnage! I've yet to hunt with this yet but the summer is young, tomorrow just might be the day. I could probably graze a bunnys ears with this setup and still drop it LOL jk obviously. Only took 4 shots to blitz this can and each one gave me a genuine chuckle. 

Two other positives: drawing this setup all day then switching back to modern flats does wonders for your pouch grip IMO. Two: my accuracy sharpens a little more each time, that smooth soft draw of the flats becomes that much more pronounced and you really learn to smooth out your movements.

Who else is launching cannon balls? 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one arrived fro Aliexpress thursday,[forgot i even ordered it] lost internet that night,been shooting it and riding the minibike all weekend,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great minds think alike! I also recently ordered one of these as well. I did not expect it to be as small as it is though. I can only get four fingers on it. My pinky is left in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know,i ordered it cause I was trying to figure out the pistol grip/fat bottomed lady kind of grip,and then the sling I was gonna di it on turned out a bad fork all the way into the handle,however my pinky is used to being all by himself and it is a fun little shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could always drill a small hole and affix a pinkie lanyard loop to it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I had not thought about that. I love this forum bouncing ideas off of each other.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

dogcatchersito said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one arrived fro Aliexpress thursday,[forgot i even ordered it] lost internet that night,been shooting it and riding the minibike all weekend,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great minds think alike! I also recently ordered one of these as well. I did not expect it to be as small as it is though. I can only get four fingers on it. My pinky is left in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know,i ordered it cause I was trying to figure out the pistol grip/fat bottomed lady kind of grip,and then the sling I was gonna di it on turned out a bad fork all the way into the handle,however my pinky is used to being all by himself and it is a fun little shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I need to band it up. I'm worried about losing grip on it though my hands just engulf this little guy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

true,it shoots like an OPFS,fingers right up by the tips of the forks,i went with 5/8s wide TBG,and spent the last 2 days figuring out its sweet spot,it is a challenge for big hands,lol


----------



## skarrd

found this was the best way to hold it,put the mean green bands back on her,can killer now


----------



## skarrd

first 2 pics were yesterday,shooting pine cones and leaves with 3/8s clays,2nd pics are from today with 3/8s steels,the green bands are much more manageable now after a day with 5/8s TBG,kind of likin this little chubster


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> first 2 pics were yesterday,shooting pine cones and leaves with 3/8s clays,2nd pics are from today with 3/8s steels,the green bands are much more manageable now after a day with 5/8s TBG,kind of likin this little chubster


Nice! Absolutely love the license plate!! So classic.


----------



## bingo

Natty and some sumeiki band and 9.5s ????????


----------



## ATO75

I was poking around ebay a few weeks back and saw some Gamekeeper catapult kits. This one caught my eye with it's cool shape. Just needed a little sanding and some band grooves on the tips. I decided to hit it with a torch to add a little personal touch to it. Turns out to be a win. It is really comfortable, shoots well and I think it looks nice too. First time shooting theraband too. I dont know where all the hate comes from. I dont find it bad at all. I passed 200 shots through it today and it still looks new. What are your thoughts on theraband?


----------



## BushpotChef

ATO75 said:


> I was poking around ebay a few weeks back and saw some Gamekeeper catapult kits. This one caught my eye with it's cool shape. Just needed a little sanding and some band grooves on the tips. I decided to hit it with a torch to add a little personal touch to it. Turns out to be a win. It is really comfortable, shoots well and I think it looks nice too. First time shooting theraband too. I dont know where all the hate comes from. I dont find it bad at all. I passed 200 shots through it today and it still looks new. What are your thoughts on theraband?


That turned out out great! & I like Theraband too, it isnt what it used to be but its still good stuff IMO.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

BushpotChef said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was poking around ebay a few weeks back and saw some Gamekeeper catapult kits. This one caught my eye with it's cool shape. Just needed a little sanding and some band grooves on the tips. I decided to hit it with a torch to add a little personal touch to it. Turns out to be a win. It is really comfortable, shoots well and I think it looks nice too. First time shooting theraband too. I dont know where all the hate comes from. I dont find it bad at all. I passed 200 shots through it today and it still looks new. What are your thoughts on theraband?
> 
> 
> 
> That turned out out great! & I like Theraband too, it isnt what it used to be but its still good stuff IMO.
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks what has changed? Performance? Or longevity?


----------



## Covert5

This just came in from Serbia. A custom SPS made of G10 and brass liners, set up with how I like kawkan's term: "belts and suspenders!" I call her the Black Stallion.


----------



## Tag

I get my tubes from simple shot. Not sure what colors he has


----------



## Ibojoe

Covert5 said:


> This just came in from Serbia. A custom SPS made of G10 and brass liners, set up with how I like kawkan's term: "belts and suspenders!" I call her the Black Stallion.


Holy cow!! That's an absolute beauty right there!! Amazing work. Congratulations buddy!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> This just came in from Serbia. A custom SPS made of G10 and brass liners, set up with how I like kawkan's term: "belts and suspenders!" I call her the Black Stallion.


What??! I was watching that frame!! How long to receive after your purchase? I'm asking because I just grabbed that Blue Titan last week!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 5, hoggy wild. ranger, boyscout black widow, uni ranger, taurus looped tuber and tripwire pegasus tuber. 5 bulls, 3 for taurus looped tuber, 1 for uni ranger and for boyscout black widow. m#ost target hits: #1 taurus looped tuber-8, #2 tripwire pegasus tuber-7 and #3 boyscout black widow-3


----------



## ATO75

BushpotChef said:


> Me and the beast went a-thrashin' with some .75" bearings. Good Lord - the carnage! I've yet to hunt with this yet but the summer is young, tomorrow just might be the day. I could probably graze a bunnys ears with this setup and still drop it LOL jk obviously. Only took 4 shots to blitz this can and each one gave me a genuine chuckle.
> 
> Two other positives: drawing this setup all day then switching back to modern flats does wonders for your pouch grip IMO. Two: my accuracy sharpens a little more each time, that smooth soft draw of the flats becomes that much more pronounced and you really learn to smooth out your movements.
> 
> Who else is launching cannon balls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Holy smokes you could drop a deer with steel that size. Lol


----------



## ATO75

My boy came home and wanted to shoot. So I went out for a second shooting session. We cut 12 cans and the fading light and mosquitoes made us quit. We could have shot all night. Cans are so much fun!


----------



## Covert5

MOJAVE MO said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just came in from Serbia. A custom SPS made of G10 and brass liners, set up with how I like kawkan's term: "belts and suspenders!" I call her the Black Stallion.
> 
> 
> 
> What??! I was watching that frame!! How long to receive after your purchase? I'm asking because I just grabbed that Blue Titan last week!!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hey Mo, awesome! Did you get the one with the clips? Joe-032 does amazing work. It took about 3 1/2 weeks. The envelope was covered with stamps lol!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just came in from Serbia. A custom SPS made of G10 and brass liners, set up with how I like kawkan's term: "belts and suspenders!" I call her the Black Stallion.
> 
> 
> 
> What??! I was watching that frame!! How long to receive after your purchase? I'm asking because I just grabbed that Blue Titan last week!!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Mo, awesome! Did you get the one with the clips? Joe-032 does amazing work. It took about 3 1/2 weeks. The envelope was covered with stamps lol!
Click to expand...

Yup. That's the one!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

MOJAVE MO said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just came in from Serbia. A custom SPS made of G10 and brass liners, set up with how I like kawkan's term: "belts and suspenders!" I call her the Black Stallion.
> 
> 
> 
> What??! I was watching that frame!! How long to receive after your purchase? I'm asking because I just grabbed that Blue Titan last week!!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Mo, awesome! Did you get the one with the clips? Joe-032 does amazing work. It took about 3 1/2 weeks. The envelope was covered with stamps lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. That's the one!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oooo that one is sawweeeeet! I'm excited for you bro! I can't wait till you get that one and post it!


----------



## Island made

Having a g10 day today.


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> My boy came home and wanted to shoot. So I went out for a second shooting session. We cut 12 cans and the fading light and mosquitoes made us quit. We could have shot all night. Cans are so much fun!


Awesome!!


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> Having a g10 day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EB58A8CF-913B-41DC-9FC9-680DAEB20886.jpeg


That's an awesome line up brotha!!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Having a g10 day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EB58A8CF-913B-41DC-9FC9-680DAEB20886.jpeg


Wow! That's a lot of G-10! Happy shootn!!


----------



## Ibojoe

ATO75 said:


> My boy came home and wanted to shoot. So I went out for a second shooting session. We cut 12 cans and the fading light and mosquitoes made us quit. We could have shot all night. Cans are so much fun!


Man you guys are twins! Sounds like an awesome shootn session.


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Having a g10 day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EB58A8CF-913B-41DC-9FC9-680DAEB20886.jpeg


well what a collection Shane !


----------



## Ibojoe

Oak plinker by PB. Purple ussop's and a super light Rayshot pouch. 
Fun in the sun!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

ATO75 said:


> My boy came home and wanted to shoot. So I went out for a second shooting session. We cut 12 cans and the fading light and mosquitoes made us quit. We could have shot all night. Cans are so much fun!


12 cans! Awesome that you guys got out!

I'm a mosquito magnet and they are super bad in the Fraser Valley right now. I'm told it has to do with the fact our waterways have risen 3 times in the last couple months so we have more hatching than ever before. Normally we see it rise once a year.


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. the Duke and the Magic Mo Chalice. both got 3 bulls. the Duke champ of the day with the most target hits. both are wondermous frames.


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boy came home and wanted to shoot. So I went out for a second shooting session. We cut 12 cans and the fading light and mosquitoes made us quit. We could have shot all night. Cans are so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are twins! Sounds like an awesome shootn session.
Click to expand...

it was a lot of fun. Whoever's shot cuts the can gets the point. We play best of 5. The competition gets serious. Lol


----------



## ATO75

Samurai Samoht said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boy came home and wanted to shoot. So I went out for a second shooting session. We cut 12 cans and the fading light and mosquitoes made us quit. We could have shot all night. Cans are so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 12 cans! Awesome that you guys got out!
> I'm a mosquito magnet and they are super bad in the Fraser Valley right now. I'm told it has to do with the fact our waterways have risen 3 times in the last couple months so we have more hatching than ever before. Normally we see it rise once a year.
Click to expand...

It has been so hot and nasty here in the east it is tuff to get out. It's been close to 40°c for weeks in my area. Sucks having a water ban and a fire ban. At least I can shoot. I am thinking about making an indoor range to shoot at.


----------



## StringSlap

IslandMade Pocket Heavy Hitter with my tab/tube setup!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> 20200706_145421.jpg
> these 2 today, hoggy wild. the Duke and the Magic Mo Chalice. both got 3 bulls. the Duke champ of the day with the most target hits. both are wondermous frames.


Brother Hoggy it pumps me up when you are hitting with those frames! Truly a testimony to the Dayhiker and Pocket Predator designs!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Pretty much guarantee this one is in my pocket or the glove box of my truck. This one gets beat around and shot ALOT. starting to get a good patina. Like an old rifle or knife, the older it gets the better it looks lol.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Oak plinker by PB. Purple ussop's and a super light Rayshot pouch.
> Fun in the sun!!


That's a gorgeous frame you got there brother. And a smooooth setup!


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> Pretty much guarantee this one is in my pocket or the glove box of my truck. This one gets beat around and shot ALOT. starting to get a good patina. Like an old rifle or knife, the older it gets the better it looks lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 831B2F8A-F338-420C-BF73-9CF84429B52B.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDFA4643-D584-459F-8E96-0B7765281A2F.jpeg


I gotta stick to one and shoot it a lot. That looks awesome!


----------



## dogcatchersito

Was out shooting the Ála Grande by my brother Mo. Was not hitting very much still trying to get used to the larger fork gap. Still hunting down the perfect reference point. Give me another week or two should be hitting things at 60 feet with this. I will say this is the most comfortable catty I have shot though, the Gap acts as a brace. Making that the most comfy grip known to man.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

dogcatchersito said:


> Was out shooting the Ála Grande by my brother Mo. Was not hitting very much still trying to get used to the larger fork gap. Still hunting down the perfect reference point. Give me another week or two should be hitting things at 60 feet with this. I will say this is the most comfortable catty I have shot though, the Gap acts as a brace. Making that the most comfy grip known to man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


GoDogGo! Anyone that can drive tacks with a H.O.D.A.D. will be able to figure that sucker out!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

MOJAVE MO said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was out shooting the Ála Grande by my brother Mo. Was not hitting very much still trying to get used to the larger fork gap. Still hunting down the perfect reference point. Give me another week or two should be hitting things at 60 feet with this. I will say this is the most comfortable catty I have shot though, the Gap acts as a brace. Making that the most comfy grip known to man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> GoDogGo! Anyone that can drive tacks with a H.O.D.A.D. will be able to figure that sucker out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I gotta admit brotha your design will end up being more accurate than H.O.D.A.D. You have the forks on the money and they are level as heck. I noticed that from shooting it, very impressive!! I'm taking down a couple notes from you.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Pretty much guarantee this one is in my pocket or the glove box of my truck. This one gets beat around and shot ALOT. starting to get a good patina. Like an old rifle or knife, the older it gets the better it looks lol.
> 831B2F8A-F338-420C-BF73-9CF84429B52B.jpeg BDFA4643-D584-459F-8E96-0B7765281A2F.jpeg


That is nice! Brass?


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,still trying to find a cheap lawnmower to replace the one that died,sheesh,it rains it pours,lol


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much guarantee this one is in my pocket or the glove box of my truck. This one gets beat around and shot ALOT. starting to get a good patina. Like an old rifle or knife, the older it gets the better it looks lol. 831B2F8A-F338-420C-BF73-9CF84429B52B.jpeg BDFA4643-D584-459F-8E96-0B7765281A2F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice! Brass?
Click to expand...

Thanks brother! Yes, it's brass. Here's what it looks like polished.


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much guarantee this one is in my pocket or the glove box of my truck. This one gets beat around and shot ALOT. starting to get a good patina. Like an old rifle or knife, the older it gets the better it looks lol. 831B2F8A-F338-420C-BF73-9CF84429B52B.jpeg BDFA4643-D584-459F-8E96-0B7765281A2F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice! Brass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother! Yes, it's brass. Here's what it looks like polished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5D173598-DC69-4701-B920-69980994A74B.jpeg
Click to expand...

Shane that's a masterpiece brotha!


----------



## BushpotChef

ATO75 said:


> My boy came home and wanted to shoot. So I went out for a second shooting session. We cut 12 cans and the fading light and mosquitoes made us quit. We could have shot all night. Cans are so much fun!


Just plain awesome, nice shooting fellas those cans got turned into tin foil!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

2 nattys birch and hazel ????????


----------



## Ibojoe

Pocket Thumper today with Simple.40’s. Really zippy!


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much guarantee this one is in my pocket or the glove box of my truck. This one gets beat around and shot ALOT. starting to get a good patina. Like an old rifle or knife, the older it gets the better it looks lol. 831B2F8A-F338-420C-BF73-9CF84429B52B.jpeg BDFA4643-D584-459F-8E96-0B7765281A2F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice! Brass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother! Yes, it's brass. Here's what it looks like polished. 5D173598-DC69-4701-B920-69980994A74B.jpeg
Click to expand...

Wow that's nice. I like the shape too.....you know what I think I like the aged look on it though. Adds character????


----------



## ATO75

BushpotChef said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boy came home and wanted to shoot. So I went out for a second shooting session. We cut 12 cans and the fading light and mosquitoes made us quit. We could have shot all night. Cans are so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Just plain awesome, nice shooting fellas those cans got turned into tin foil!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm sure the guy at the recycling plant is scratching his head every week. ???? what the hell happened to all these cans. Lol we cut about 30 of them a week. Lol we have problems.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much guarantee this one is in my pocket or the glove box of my truck. This one gets beat around and shot ALOT. starting to get a good patina. Like an old rifle or knife, the older it gets the better it looks lol. 831B2F8A-F338-420C-BF73-9CF84429B52B.jpeg BDFA4643-D584-459F-8E96-0B7765281A2F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice! Brass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother! Yes, it's brass. Here's what it looks like polished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5D173598-DC69-4701-B920-69980994A74B.jpeg
Click to expand...

Shinin like a diamond!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I'm gonna put a few clay rounds through one of these three today. I don't leave any of these three banded up. I like to show them off and let them be touched when a conversation turns to Slingshots. I Iet a guest touch a banded frame a couple of years ago. That mistake won't be repeated! Designed and Carved by the Treeman.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Rocking the SMB by @MikmaqWarrior today, bout to empty this can then turn it inside out lol.









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ringing a fishing bell with 1/4" steel and this little walnut natty I made...
I banded it with Precise .70 cut really thin. 3/8"-1/2" taper with 9" active length. 
Nice light draw and it throws the ammo pretty flat









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter

Man it has been awhile. I shot this one I got from Bill today really a good feeling slingshot. I have a set of double 1745 's pulling from the front. You don't see many guys shooting like this now days but it is a good way to shot for a number of reasons.


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> I'm gonna put a few clay rounds through one of these three today. I don't leave any of these three banded up. I like to show them off and let them be touched when a conversation turns to Slingshots. I Iet a guest touch a banded frame a couple of years ago. That mistake won't be repeated! Designed and Carved by the Treeman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk Nice!


----------



## skarrd

played around with these three,then cut a can with the mini/crepe myrtle Conus


----------



## BushpotChef

Sending these monsters today: 1\2" hex nuts with .36 lead centres. Out after the tree dogs again, gum rubber on a new natty I absolutely love. Got a @raventree78 lanyard on it which is real nice too.

Ought to be a good trek. 






























Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter

Today I am shooting one of Rayshots creations. Now that I can shoot again if I had to choose one this would be it.


----------



## KawKan

Wingshooter said:


> Today I am shooting one of Rayshots creations. Now that I can shoot again if I had to choose one this would be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2442.jpg


Great to have you back, Roger!


----------



## BushpotChef

Conus x .36 lead

Boom.









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today, hoggy wild. alleycat, taurus looped tuber, sss mini, sss carved natty, topshot and torque. all with 1632 looped tubes and 3/8" marbles. 33'/10m/11yrds, 3 bulls, alleycat 1 and taurus looped tuber 2. most hits alleycat and taurus looped tuber 5


----------



## Ibojoe

Wingshooter said:


> Today I am shooting one of Rayshots creations. Now that I can shoot again if I had to choose one this would be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2442.jpg


Very cool frame Roger. Great to see you're shootn again!!


----------



## BushpotChef

Going throwback with the Jolly Roger 'Big Iron' x 3/4" straight cuts of SS Black & some marbles 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Two Secret Agents shooting .36 lead, loving this new one and my gen1 never gets old. 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the tiny Challice made by The Treeman


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. tubemaster sniper kit, ranger sniper kit, seal sniper kit and hathcock target sniper kit. 1 bull with the tubemaster sniper kit


----------



## BushpotChef

hoggy said:


> these 4 today, hoggy wild. tubemaster sniper kit, ranger sniper kit, seal sniper kit and hathcock target sniper kit. 1 bull with the tubemaster sniper kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200711_171812.jpg


Those are sooooo sweet! What do yiu mean by kits?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shooting my *chubby girl* today,as well as some frameless BB shootin and the Trix OPFS,also experimenting with tubes on the last 2,buffer vs. no buffer for longevity and accuracy,i seem to have better accuracy with no buffers,so shooting equal numbers and sizes of steell to see how long they last


----------



## Island made

Treeman cobra with sumeiki butter bands and the ibojoe Osage lil plinker with gzk white butter bands.


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. 4 bulls, red scorpion 1, black scorpion 3. champ of the day, black scorpion, 3 bulls and 8 total target hits.


----------



## ATO75

I decided to give the yeyan another try today with a new band set set up for me. Much better! I was so close to giving it away.


----------



## ATO75

Wingshooter said:


> Today I am shooting one of Rayshots creations. Now that I can shoot again if I had to choose one this would be it.
> IMG_2442.jpg


That is gorgeous! What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Wingshooter

ATO75 said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am shooting one of Rayshots creations. Now that I can shoot again if I had to choose one this would be it.
> IMG_2442.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous! What kind of wood is that?
> 
> Sumac, the picture doesn't do it justice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wingshooter

Today I am shooting one of my own. A natural from sagebrush. It is very difficult to get a good fork from Sagebrush this one is a good one fits my hand really well. It has a fine grain but is not a strong wood. It is hard to get a fork rom sage because of the tendencies for the wood to split at the fork.


----------



## 31610

Shooting my ssotm entry working good


----------



## bingo

That is a entry for the ssotm Jason cracker bud really nice ????????


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> That is a entry for the ssotm Jason cracker bud really nice


 thanks John turned out ok shoots even better m8 ;-)


----------



## ATO75

Wingshooter said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am shooting one of Rayshots creations. Now that I can shoot again if I had to choose one this would be it.
> IMG_2442.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous! What kind of wood is that?
> Sumac, the picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sumac? Like staghorn sumac? I made a flute out of staghorn sumac a while back. It is gorgeous wood. I never noticed any Y branches.....time to look


----------



## Island made

Also got a few shots in with this one from Dan Hood. This is an awesome pfs btw!


----------



## Valery

Пострелял по жестяной банке.


----------



## BushpotChef

Island made said:


> Also got a few shots in with this one from Dan Hood. This is an awesome pfs btw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FB4A3ECD-7482-4128-9128-5D187FB2BA9A.jpeg


Man thats sweet!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot these two today


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Shooting my ssotm entry working good


That one is extra special PB. Makes me reluctant to enter mine. Beautiful work my friend!


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my ssotm entry working good
> 
> 
> 
> That one is extra special PB. Makes me reluctant to enter mine. Beautiful work my friend!
Click to expand...

I hear that!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Welcome back fire ant beautiful Natty


----------



## Ordo

Shooting one of my favorites.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ordo said:


> Shooting one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23.jpg


That's a beauty! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Leo frame this evening.


----------



## 31610

Nice pick Shane love mine


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

raventree78 said:


> Shot these two today


Robert, what secures the green tubes in the fork tips, friction or steel ball in the end of the tubes ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Leo frame this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95BB6C43-0440-426D-9BFD-09F80F96C164.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5F43124E-E872-41C6-AA62-7B65AEF496E4.jpeg


Nice....LOVE toxic green / black, beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot these two today
> 
> 
> 
> Robert, what secures the green tubes in the fork tips, friction or steel ball in the end of the tubes ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

There is a .177 ball in the tube, it fits into a tapered hole in the fork.


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. bull champ of the day ninjy tac hammer. champ of the day #1 the duke most hits, #2 ninjy tac hammer, #3 magic mo chalice.


----------



## Ibojoe

Having a LBS blast!
Much fun


----------



## hoggy

my torque arsenal tearing up the paper, hoggy wild. 2 blacks, 2 greens, 2 oranges, 1 grape and 1 red


----------



## hoggy

my topshot arsenal, hoggy wild. my second shooting session today. 2 greens, 1 orange, 1 black and 1 red. 4 bulls, black topshot 2, green topshot black lanyard 1 and red topshot 1. i shot 1/4" ammo in the red topshot as well as the black torque with orange wrap that i shot earlier.


----------



## Wingshooter

Another natural from sagebrush.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Having a LBS blast!
> Much fun


You made me do it Joe.....LBS BABY!!


----------



## 31610

Out pounding some evening aluminum feeling good shooting great ;-)


----------



## Ibojoe

I love looking at slingshots. Some really pretty ones lately!!


----------



## Rayshot

This is made of African Blackwood with a 1/16 inch thick green g10 core.

I love the feel of this. It is weird that I have many many made so similar and with the CA finish yet, this one feels different. The difference in feel especially with similar thickness SS like this, is likely due to it's weight as the wood is dense and heavy.

Too, to view this SS in anything but bright lighting it looks black. I wanted to be sure the subdued graining could be seen. Click the picture to see it bigger.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Rayshot said:


> This is made of African Blackwood with a 1/16 inch thick green g10 core.
> 
> I love the feel of this. It is weird that I have many many made so similar and with the CA finish yet, this one feels different. The difference in feel especially with similar thickness SS like this, is likely due to it's weight as the wood is dense and heavy.
> 
> Too, to view this SS in anything but bright lighting it looks black. I wanted to be sure the subdued graining could be seen. Click the picture to see it bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2166.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2167.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2001.jpg


Yup! I can see it. Very deep and rich!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got the little hitter frame out ????????


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> Got the little hitter frame out


Glad your getting some use out of that John! I gotta ask tho..why do you shoot it finger pads out? Do you find it more comfortable without them? I'm always looking for input. And let me know what you would like different and I'll make changes to your next one


----------



## hoggy

these 7 today, hoggy wild. all with 1632 tubes and .25" steel, 5 shots each. 3 bulls, littlefoot-2 & black torque with orange wrap-1. cotdb-littlefoot-2 cotdth-red topshot-4


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the little hitter frame out
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your getting some use out of that John! I gotta ask tho..why do you shoot it finger pads out? Do you find it more comfortable without them? I'm always looking for input. And let me know what you would like different and I'll make changes to your next one
Click to expand...

a have tryd it both ways now Shane a like it better that way it more comfortable a dont really shoot using the pads finger seem to wrap better with them at the front


----------



## Tree Man

My brass and aluminum little hitter from island made set up with .40 gzks for .177 bbs


----------



## Ibojoe

Rayshot said:


> This is made of African Blackwood with a 1/16 inch thick green g10 core.
> 
> I love the feel of this. It is weird that I have many many made so similar and with the CA finish yet, this one feels different. The difference in feel especially with similar thickness SS like this, is likely due to it's weight as the wood is dense and heavy.
> 
> Too, to view this SS in anything but bright lighting it looks black. I wanted to be sure the subdued graining could be seen. Click the picture to see it bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2166.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2167.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2001.jpg


WOW Ray!! That's some fine work right there! Beautiful Champ!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> My brass and aluminum little hitter from island made set up with .40 gzks for .177 bbs


Is that Olive laid into the fork, or is it photoshop slingtrickery?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today,hoggy wild. green scorpion, black widow taurus looped tuber, gypsy boyshot, tennessee camporee special, yshot pinky hole light camo and yshot pinky hole dark camo. 3 way tie for champ of the day target hits #1, green scorpion, gyspsy boyshot and yshot pinky hole light camo, 4 each. #2 tie black widow taurus looped tuber & tennessee camporee special, 3 each. champ of the day bull gypsy boyshot, 1


----------



## bingo

Big mule out ????????


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 6 today,hoggy wild. green scorpion, black widow taurus looped tuber, gypsy boyshot, tennessee camporee special, yshot pinky hole light camo and yshot pinky hole dark camo. 3 way tie for champ of the day target hits #1, green scorpion, gyspsy boyshot and yshot pinky hole light camo, 4 each. #2 tie black widow taurus looped tuber & tennessee camporee special, 3 each. champ of the day bull gypsy boyshot, 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200716_135525.jpg


Again great focus shooting all those styles in a session. I'd be bananas after the 3rd frame change!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 6 today,hoggy wild. green scorpion, black widow taurus looped tuber, gypsy boyshot, tennessee camporee special, yshot pinky hole light camo and yshot pinky hole dark camo. 3 way tie for champ of the day target hits #1, green scorpion, gyspsy boyshot and yshot pinky hole light camo, 4 each. #2 tie black widow taurus looped tuber & tennessee camporee special, 3 each. champ of the day bull gypsy boyshot, 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200716_135525.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Again great focus shooting all those styles in a session. I'd be bananas after the 3rd frame change!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> thanks for the compliment brother figer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brass and aluminum little hitter from island made set up with .40 gzks for .177 bbs
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Olive laid into the fork, or is it photoshop slingtrickery?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh I assure you its the real deal. 
I love this thing


----------



## greenwart

Nothing! I went outside for some target therapy and it is 99 and the heat index is 104 and sunny. I will get up early and get some rounds in. Need to practice so I can eliminate some tomato thieves.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a LBS blast!
> Much fun
> 
> 
> 
> You made me do it Joe.....LBS BABY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC7D35FE-41ED-4FAA-906A-7FC22D7F3B82.jpeg
Click to expand...

Just got 2 LBS's in from Joey this week.... I'll have to take some pics and post them for y'all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is made of African Blackwood with a 1/16 inch thick green g10 core.
> 
> I love the feel of this. It is weird that I have many many made so similar and with the CA finish yet, this one feels different. The difference in feel especially with similar thickness SS like this, is likely due to it's weight as the wood is dense and heavy.
> 
> Too, to view this SS in anything but bright lighting it looks black. I wanted to be sure the subdued graining could be seen. Click the picture to see it bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2166.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2167.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2001.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! I can see it. Very deep and rich!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

2nd that, very nice @Rayshot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

treeman said:


> My brass and aluminum little hitter from island made set up with .40 gzks for .177 bbs


Nice ! Hey Chris, would you equate the .40 GZK season to maybe Theraband Blue ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brass and aluminum little hitter from island made set up with .40 gzks for .177 bbs
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ! Hey Chris, would you equate the .40 GZK season to maybe Theraband Blue ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Honestly, im not the one to speak to about that as I've never shot thera blue. I know these 40s are zipping them soo fast, I need tracer rounds. Im assuming its a flat trajectory, i just can't see them half the time.


----------



## Ibojoe

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a LBS blast!
> Much fun
> 
> 
> 
> You made me do it Joe.....LBS BABY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC7D35FE-41ED-4FAA-906A-7FC22D7F3B82.jpeg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just got 2 LBS's in from Joey this week.... I'll have to take some pics and post them for y'all
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congratulations buddy! Welcome to the LBS club. They are such a fun little shooter. When he named them Little Big Shots, he was right. 
They shoot like a full size. Can't wait to see em


----------



## BushpotChef

Banded up my antler shooter from my pal @bingo all the way in Scotland, boy is it ever sweet..3/4"×9.5" SS Black sending 8 & 9mm steel like a lightning bolt!

Love this shooter, very nostalgic for me 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

BushpotChef said:


> Banded up my antler shooter from my pal @bingo all the way in Scotland, boy is it ever sweet..3/4"×9.5" SS Black sending 8 & 9mm steel like a lightning bolt!
> Love this shooter, very nostalgic for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Ya! That's a nice one! I love antler flips. Something about them.


----------



## Ibojoe

Flatband Pocket Shooter with linitex and 44 lead. 
Kinda old school.


----------



## bingo

BushpotChef said:


> Banded up my antler shooter from my pal @bingo all the way in Scotland, boy is it ever sweet..3/4"×9.5" SS Black sending 8 & 9mm steel like a lightning bolt!
> 
> Love this shooter, very nostalgic for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


awesome bro that looks


----------



## hoggy

BushpotChef said:


> Banded up my antler shooter from my pal @bingo all the way in Scotland, boy is it ever sweet..3/4"×9.5" SS Black sending 8 & 9mm steel like a lightning bolt!
> 
> Love this shooter, very nostalgic for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


i have thought about doing that.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I've been shooting this one the past few days.


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today, hoggy wild. had to shoot much earlier than usual due to the high humidity and high temps. it was 80° at 8am, just to give a gauge of the potential for today. black widow boyscout, cubscout, sideshooter, seal sniper, black widow ranger tac and green ott ranger tac.


----------



## Wingshooter

I found an area where the sage is a lot greener than where I am at. It is along an irrigation ditch. The sap wood on this one is so thick I left it on.


----------



## skarrd

Those sage brush shooters are neat!,never thought of them when i was in AZ,Dang!


----------



## skarrd

these this Early morning,now i;m indoors again hiding from the Heat,98 degrees and 20% humidity


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Wingshooter said:


> I found an area where the sage is a lot greener than where I am at. It is along an irrigation ditch. The sap wood on this one is so thick I left it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2467.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2471.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2472.jpg


Hey Roger! Very cool looking slings you are getting out of the sage! Tons of character.


----------



## Northerner

I spent some time with a pair of *TTF Mini-Taurus* frames this afternoon. I started shooting at 30 yards... then 40 ... and then a bit at 50. I was getting a loopy trajectory at 50 but still managed a couple of hits. At 30 I managed 9/10 on an 8" pie plate... at 40 I managed 5/10 on the plate. Then I went back to 30 and did 4/10, 3/10 and 4/10 on a hanging pop can. Some days it goes great and other days I get frustrated and stay at 20 yards.


----------



## 31610

Pounding a coke can with some Canadian lumber ;-)


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Pounding a coke can with some Canadian lumber ;-)


Man that's a nice looking pair PB. Very nice lumber. LoL


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wingshooter

I went out first thing and gathered up some forks to carve on. You have to look through a lot of sage to get this many forks.









I cleaned this one up. You just never know what you will find under this bark. I banded it up to try it out and was getting hand slaps with this band and ammo setup. I retied the bands to the front pulling against the ties and got rid of the hand slap. With these light bands and 3/8 clay I have been tying all these to the front. This one is shooting good so I will put a finish on it.


----------



## bingo

Wee natty light bands good fun ????????


----------



## Ibojoe

Osage curvy plinker and the Taterbug by Treeman today. These fit like a glove.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Osage curvy plinker and the Taterbug by Treeman today. These fit like a glove.


2 beauties for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Osage curvy plinker and the Taterbug by Treeman today. These fit like a glove.


Joe, that's some beautiful hardware!


----------



## Island made

Can't put these guys down this week.


----------



## Wingshooter

Ibojoe said:


> Osage curvy plinker and the Taterbug by Treeman today. These fit like a glove.


Love the look of that Osage.


----------



## greenwart

Bb set up. 1/2 1/4 0.075 precise.7 inch active. Home depot laminate from 12 yds.














I have been hitting the 1lb. coffee can 9 out of 10 from approximately 10yds. Working on my anchor point to be more consistent. Just wish my chrony was working. I think it got blasted too many time at the range. It will work sometimes.


----------



## Wingshooter

Sage natural using light bands and 3/8 clay ammo. I set these up to pull against the ties to eliminate hand slap. I am a big sissy when it comes to hand slap.


----------



## Rayshot

Ibojoe said:


> Osage curvy plinker and the Taterbug by Treeman today. These fit like a glove.


I too find the curves of that plinker have eye appeal and it looks comfy.


----------



## bingo

Wee natty ????


----------



## ATO75

Man it has been so hot outside these days. I got out for some practice after not shooting for a week. My grouping was pretty decent I had 2 flyers but the other 8 shots were in a 4cm group. Still room for improvement but I am happy with this result.


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Osage curvy plinker and the Taterbug by Treeman today. These fit like a glove.


Man those are some nice frames. That osage plinker kind of reminds me of a wasp. I bet they are both fun to shoot.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Doing a little 1632 frameless tube rig shooting today using .177 bb's from 20 ft out

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valery

Собрал урожай.


----------



## BushpotChef

Cant put down my antler shooter, cut this can of vienna sausages lol.









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Valery said:


> Собрал урожай.


Love that little shooter Valery.....who made it and where'd you get it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valery

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Valery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Собрал урожай.
> 
> 
> 
> Обожаю этого маленького стрелка Валерия.....кто его сделал и где ты его взял ?
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone с помощью Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Сам сделал. Кусочек дуба и украденная у жены разделочная доска из бамбука.


----------



## BushpotChef

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I've been shooting this one the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200712_094236.jpg


Folks, this is how you set up some proper cocktails.

Top marks GG I bet those suckers send the goods!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

BushpotChef said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shooting this one the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200712_094236.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Folks, this is how you set up some proper cocktails.
> 
> Top marks GG I bet those suckers send the goods!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah cocktails are good for power, but I was only shooting 5/16 steel with these. They're made from Simple Shot extra small tubes and 1/2" wide generic resistance bands.


----------



## 31610

Little gem


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Little gem


nice bro ????


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Valery said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Собрал урожай.
> 
> 
> 
> Обожаю этого маленького стрелка Валерия.....кто его сделал и где ты его взял ?
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone с помощью Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Сам сделал. Кусочек дуба и украденная у жены разделочная доска из бамбука.
Click to expand...

Valery says: 
I did it myself. A piece of oak and a bamboo cutting board stolen from his wife....nice, looks like a template I've seen on one of the forums, looks very comfy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

*Pocket Predator TTF Mini-Taurus **... **Precise Gen3 Green .45mm **... **small 50mm x13mm MF pouch**. *

This set-up pulls at just under 6 lbs at my 32" draw length. Today I was launching quarter inch steel at 20 yards and found it difficult to miss the pop can. I sure hope this keeps up! Just after the session I clocked the bands while they were still warm from being outside.... 245fps with a stretched out draw, anchoring on my ear flap (tragus). This would be an excellent competition rig for 10, 15 and 20m targets.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the twins all dressed up in pinks. 
Awesome elastic for 3/8" steel


----------



## Wingshooter

Here is another out of the same batch I cut the other day. Banded 3/4 to 1/2 7 1/2 inch shooting 3/8 clay balls. The balls weigh 1.1 grain I have this one tied to pull against the ties.


----------



## Tree Man

Back to my roots. Magnolia natty with tabs and tubes for 1/4" steelys


----------



## bingo

Just a little walk ????


----------



## skarrd

shot these 2,in between rain showers,using the reverse fork method-Thanks Wil- shooting indoors with the frameless BB rig when it was raining.and now the sun is shining brightly,Gotta love s.Texas


----------



## hoggy

Northerner said:


> *Pocket Predator TTF Mini-Taurus **... **Precise Gen3 Green .45mm **... **small 50mm x13mm MF pouch**. *
> 
> This set-up pulls at just under 6 lbs at my 32" draw length. Today I was launching quarter inch steel at 20 yards and found it difficult to miss the pop can. I sure hope this keeps up! Just after the session I clocked the bands while they were still warm from being outside.... 245fps with a stretched out draw, anchoring on my ear flap (tragus). This would be an excellent competition rig for 10, 15 and 20m targets.


cool, thanks for this, expecting a ttf & ott taurus today.


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today, hoggy wild. champ of the day bulls, ott taurus-1. champ of the day target hits, #1 ttf taurus & ott taurus both 4, #2 magic mo chalice-3.


----------



## bingo

Banded up ready for a session ????


----------



## Covert5

Shot these set up with some mini flatbands with some clay ammo. Furthest hits yet with clays at 72 ft.


----------



## NSFC

Can gutted and torn in two at 35m and 34 1/4 steel ammo. Not the best but not the worst just another great day shooting.

I have not had this cannibal out in a month or two. Why I dot know because it is a great friend.


----------



## bingo

This and 8 steels ????


----------



## raventree78

Used this to cut a can in thirds this am


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,my little Chubita started out with 8 1/2 active,but kept tearing at the pouch,once on each side,now shooting wit 6 1/2 active,super can killer  also the Maple Conus,for back up,awesome day for shooting today


----------



## hoggy

raventree78 said:


> Used this to cut a can in thirds this am


small ranger skeleton is cool.


----------



## raventree78

hoggy said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used this to cut a can in thirds this am
> 
> 
> 
> small ranger skeleton is cool.
Click to expand...

Agreed, it fits in the hand really nicely


----------



## MOJAVE MO

raventree78 said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used this to cut a can in thirds this am
> 
> 
> 
> small ranger skeleton is cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, it fits in the hand really nicely
Click to expand...

With your Paracord Skills I am somewhat surprised you haven't done a Raventree78 job on that skeleton?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Big ply frame ????????????


----------



## hoggy

these 8 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ibojoe

Hanging with the curvy plinker with Sumeike.50’s. Zipping the 3/8 steel!


----------



## Ibojoe

Hanging with the curvy plinker with Sumeike.50's. Zipping the 3/8 steel!
Oops ????.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> these 2 today,my little Chubita started out with 8 1/2 active,but kept tearing at the pouch,once on each side,now shooting wit 6 1/2 active,super can killer  also the Maple Conus,for back up,awesome day for shooting today


Oooooh, little Chubita is purdy ! Is that African Padauk wood ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

MOJAVE MO said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used this to cut a can in thirds this am
> 
> 
> 
> small ranger skeleton is cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, it fits in the hand really nicely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With your Paracord Skills I am somewhat surprised you haven't done a Raventree78 job on that skeleton?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I had to pick up some cord, I will post the results when I get it right


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe said:


> Hanging with the curvy plinker with Sumeike.50's. Zipping the 3/8 steel!
> Oops .


Love'n those curves bro! I should try those sumieke.5's


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 today,my little Chubita started out with 8 1/2 active,but kept tearing at the pouch,once on each side,now shooting wit 6 1/2 active,super can killer  also the Maple Conus,for back up,awesome day for shooting today
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, little Chubita is purdy ! Is that African Padauk wood ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> supposed to be *redwood* [aliexpress buy] shes a shooter tho
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

rebanded from the red rock chuckers to the yellow [.075?] from PP,i really like these bands,and the pouche ties Do last longer when you cuff them will be shooting later today,when the sun comes up


----------



## Island made

Shooting this beautiful frame from my friend DSIL


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very nice natural Shane....good job on that Jake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Cleaned up my antler natty with some 400 grit paper, gave it a once over with the propane torch, 2 coats of BLO & threw on some fresh 3/4"×8" SS Black & of my own pouches. Very happy with final result. 

Thanks again @bingo !





































Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Looks good,i love my antler sling,looks sorta like yours too


----------



## skarrd

as a matter of fact i think i will be shooting mine today,Thanks BPC


----------



## Island made

These 2 this morning.


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> as a matter of fact i think i will be shooting mine today,Thanks BPC





BushpotChef said:


> Cleaned up my antler natty with some 400 grit paper, gave it a once over with the propane torch, 2 coats of BLO & threw on some fresh 3/4"×8" SS Black & of my own pouches. Very happy with final result.
> Thanks again @bingo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Love those antler nattys guys! Gonna have to go dig mine out.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> These 2 this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2A6034D8-DDBD-4142-982D-4E29DF380864.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0BEDD925-4939-4DBA-A36B-B11BD4856D44.jpeg


That's quite an awesome pair of frames there my friend!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kalevala

Orange GZK 0,72 (25-15) frameless & 10 mm steel :headbang:


----------



## wll

I was shooting this 3D printed Conus, using light flats and 1/4" steel ... that steel flies as if Hillary Clinton was following them ... they are moving out fast !! This is such a departure of my normal slingshot it is going to take a little getting use to, it is a very cool way to shoot ;- )

I'm going out again tonight to see how she does, going to work on accuracy a bit more.










wll


----------



## Palmettoflyer

wll said:


> I was shooting this 3D printed Conus, using light flats and 1/4" steel ... that steel flies as if Hillary Clinton was following them ... they are moving out fast !! This is such a departure of my normal slingshot it is going to take a little getting use to, it is a very cool way to shoot ;- )
> 
> I'm going out again tonight to see how she does, going to work on accuracy a bit more.
> 
> wll


Looking good. I need to look into the Tough PLA. Glad to hear you are enjoying it.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Started off with a little spinner practice with the FUG design by YSYEO and built by me.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Followed up with a little PFS Mule can cutting!


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn som TBG on the parasite from my good friend Carl.


----------



## ATO75

Kalevala said:


> IMG_1913.jpg
> 
> Orange GZK 0,72 (25-15) frameless & 10 mm steel :headbang:


Great shooting as always brother. I love gzk orange. It is a really smooth band.


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn som TBG on the parasite from my good friend Carl.


Sweet frame.


----------



## Island made

Alright....had to bring out the antler frame. Sporting linatex from my friend Joe. It always amazes me the speed this stuff shoots at.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Alright....had to bring out the antler frame. Sporting linatex from my friend Joe. It always amazes me the speed this stuff shoots at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1C3CBD4B-4768-4C7A-810B-4CD0315D7176.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E20496E4-5BF9-4CC8-A808-670267BA742C.jpeg


Man I have spent many many hours in the forest wild camping over the last 20 years in deep forest. In 2018 I spent 40 nights wild camping foraging and looking for antlers for knife handles with no luck. I hope it will eventually happen so I can make the knife I have in my head and a slingshot. That would be an awesome addition to my traditional bushcraft kit. That is a beautiful frame you have there.


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild.

View attachment 298976


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild.









sorry for the double post


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 4 today, hoggy wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200727_111632.jpg
> sorry for the double post


So Brother Hoggy. Do you shoot three rounds, then go make notes on the Target? Or do you have a Targeting-Assistant to make a note after every shot? Inquiring minds need to know!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 4 today, hoggy wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200727_111632.jpg
> sorry for the double post
> 
> 
> 
> So Brother Hoggy. Do you shoot three rounds, then go make notes on the Target? Or do you have a Targeting-Assistant to make a note after every shot? Inquiring minds need to know!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> naw, i just shoot the allotted shots, mark on my EXPENSIVE target with abbreviated name & amount. all the ciphering of champ of the day comes after the final frame.
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright....had to bring out the antler frame. Sporting linatex from my friend Joe. It always amazes me the speed this stuff shoots at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1C3CBD4B-4768-4C7A-810B-4CD0315D7176.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E20496E4-5BF9-4CC8-A808-670267BA742C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Man I have spent many many hours in the forest wild camping over the last 20 years in deep forest. In 2018 I spent 40 nights wild camping foraging and looking for antlers for knife handles with no luck. I hope it will eventually happen so I can make the knife I have in my head and a slingshot. That would be an awesome addition to my traditional bushcraft kit. That is a beautiful frame you have there.
> 
> hope that you find some antlers.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting the Ibojo curvy spoon rest today.
It's a beautiful shooter.


----------



## 31610

New frame from treeman killing mini lighter


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Alright....had to bring out the antler frame. Sporting linatex from my friend Joe. It always amazes me the speed this stuff shoots at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1C3CBD4B-4768-4C7A-810B-4CD0315D7176.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E20496E4-5BF9-4CC8-A808-670267BA742C.jpeg


Alright! Thats a Nice one,i love the antlers very primitive/modern


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,between the winds and rains,put some new clothes on the Antler shooter


----------



## skarrd

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright....had to bring out the antler frame. Sporting linatex from my friend Joe. It always amazes me the speed this stuff shoots at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1C3CBD4B-4768-4C7A-810B-4CD0315D7176.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E20496E4-5BF9-4CC8-A808-670267BA742C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Man I have spent many many hours in the forest wild camping over the last 20 years in deep forest. In 2018 I spent 40 nights wild camping foraging and looking for antlers for knife handles with no luck. I hope it will eventually happen so I can make the knife I have in my head and a slingshot. That would be an awesome addition to my traditional bushcraft kit. That is a beautiful frame you have there.
> 
> finding good sheds is tricky,i was fortunate to have been give a shed by a friend and it had just the one good fork on it,for a SS,got a couple sections for knife handle and ferro rod holders,and stuff
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. scout lt roadster & torque x clip sportser. in my hands the roadster likes ott and ttf not at all. i like the torque x clips. also tried pinch grip on the torque for the first time. thanks luck over skill after seeing your vid of you doing same.


----------



## Island made

Had some fun with this one this evening.


----------



## 31610

Shane that spruce goose looks cool buddy u shooting it full butter ?


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Shane that spruce goose looks cool buddy u shooting it full butter ?


Thanks brother! It's a fun one. Ya shooting 1/4" steel with a 13" active length. Shooting like a laser lol


----------



## bingo

That does look good one Shane ????


----------



## Ibojoe

Getting in a little peg head action. BSB .65 and 7/16 steel. Such fun!


----------



## nike

My B is shooting today :violin:


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. the scout lt roadster, the torque x clip sportster, the Duke and the Magic Mo Chalice.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Getting in a little peg head action. BSB .65 and 7/16 steel. Such fun!


Oh that's a nice one Joe!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Got a little light band BB plinking in this morning before work with this curvaceous little natural I carved a while back.....very fun and pocketable shooter, and will easily take heavier bands.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## hoggy

hoggy wild log, supplemental. ha, i kill me. as rambo was doing in the rambo 2 the book, i think, just a little zen slinging.


----------



## J3ff

I was trying to only use one sling for the whole year and I almost made it till this bad boy came in and I couldn't help my self.


----------



## Island made

That’s a beauty Darrell. Are those sumeiki bands?


----------



## Island made

J3ff said:


> I was trying to only use one sling for the whole year and I almost made it till this bad boy came in and I couldn't help my self.


That's sharp looking with the black and grey frame and black bands.


----------



## Wingshooter

Today I shot the Ranger Bill gave me 3 years ago. At that time my arthritis was getting bad and I could not shoot the frame. For some reason this summer the arthritis went in to submission and now I can shoot it comfortable. It is one of those from Hogans casting. This is an excellent shooting slingshot I have always liked the wider frames and this fits great.

Now don't ask me what I have done to alleviate the arthritis because I really don't know. I will chalk it up to clean living and a clear conscious.


----------



## J3ff

Thank you island and good for you wing


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> That's a beauty Darrell. Are those sumeiki bands?


Thanks Shane, yes they are......LOVE that Turquoise color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Did not know what to shoot today so I went frameless kinda how my cloth decision was haha just a mask and a frameless rig !


----------



## hoggy

Wingshooter said:


> Today I shot the Ranger Bill gave me 3 years ago. At that time my arthritis was getting bad and I could not shoot the frame. For some reason this summer the arthritis went in to submission and now I can shoot it comfortable. It is one of those from Hogans casting. This is an excellent shooting slingshot I have always liked the wider frames and this fits great.
> 
> Now don't ask me what I have done to alleviate the arthritis because I really don't know. I will chalk it up to clean living and a clear conscious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2507.jpg


ranger ergo? SWEET, on my wishlist.


----------



## 31610

Using a couple I have not had out in a while


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my sniper sling s shock. Running Sumeikie.50 and 8 mm steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

I shoot the same sling today but its starting to rain


----------



## Ryan43

J3ff said:


> I shoot the same sling today but its starting to rain


This has been my go to shooter for about the last 6 months

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Mine arrived just yesterday and I love it is going to be my new go to


----------



## skarrd

these 2 i found some more cans to kannibalize


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting my sniper sling s shock. Running Sumeikie.50 and 8 mm steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back bro.


----------



## Ibojoe

Couple of Champs today. Sumeike white and monster green.


----------



## bingo

Nice Joe ????


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Just picked me up a Chinese clone of the Scout. Been shooting it for a few days now and it is a sweet machine. Couldn't afford the Simple Shot at the moment, but have shot it, and honestly it is pretty much the same.


----------



## Ryan43

I am shooting my red star LMS with ussop yellow and white.45









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> I am shooting my red star LMS with ussop yellow and white.45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, got a link to where you purchased that Red Star ? 
It looks very comfy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Off for a walk ????


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StringSlap

Exercising the little guys today. Thanks Shane and Darrell!


----------



## 31610

Two today


----------



## bingo

Little neech natty trial ????


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild, scorpion sting. got a bull too and here comes the coolest part. i shot the red one last. while setting up for a shot, one of the hummingbirds i feed flew up and hovered at Red. i recognized him too.


----------



## Ryan43

Tonight its my J5 Trueblood. Running 1632 Dankung loops ttf with 8 mm steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Tonight its my J5 Trueblood. Running 1632 Dankung loops ttf with 8 mm steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

StringSlap said:


> Exercising the little guys today. Thanks Shane and Darrell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opfs_mhh.jpeg


YW Steve, so you're shootin the Pauper and the Prince then, in that order left to right, lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> Tonight its my J5 Trueblood. Running 1632 Dankung loops ttf with 8 mm steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW, that's a beauty right there, and I bet a lot of fun with those 1632 tubes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

just the 1 today, hoggy wild. .25" g10 medium hts. black camo meditape wrap, cuts to allow tubes to be shot ott or ttf.


----------



## Ryan43

I have been going through my tote full of frames and realized man I have a lot of slingshots. I'm going to shoot a different one every day until I go through the whole box. I'm starting with my covert hunter my for me by my truly awesome slingshot friend Tom Porter. Running BSB white .50 and 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valery

Я получил готовые наборы очень интересных трубок из Китая. На фотографии видно, что трубка 1745 вставлена в трубку 1632. (та часть, которая на фото имеет красноватый оттенок) оказалась своеобразной"псевдоконусной петлей". Мне это очень понравилось.


----------



## Island made

Long draw on the J5 parasite and short draw on the thumper.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ryan43 said:


> I have been going through my tote full of frames and realized man I have a lot of slingshots. I'm going to shoot a different one every day until I go through the whole box. I'm starting with my covert hunter my for me by my truly awesome slingshot friend Tom Porter. Running BSB white .50 and 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this (are you) the shooter previously known as Eldon77?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

going on a daily mono sling, hoggy wild. today's shooter, my purple torque. got 3 bulls.


----------



## Ryan43

MOJAVE MO said:


> I have been going through my tote full of frames and realized man I have a lot of slingshots. I'm going to shoot a different one every day until I go through the whole box. I'm starting with my covert hunter my for me by my truly awesome slingshot friend Tom Porter. Running BSB white .50 and 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this (are you) the shooter previously known as Eldon77?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk[/quote Yes Mo. I had to change my profile so I could get back into the forum. It would accept my user name or my email anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ryan43 said:


> I have been going through my tote full of frames and realized man I have a lot of slingshots. I'm going to shoot a different one every day until I go through the whole box. I'm starting with my covert hunter my for me by my truly awesome slingshot friend Tom Porter. Running BSB white .50 and 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this (are you) the shooter previously known as Eldon77?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk[/quote Yes Mo. I had to change my profile so I could get back into the forum. It would accept my user name or my email anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]Good Grief!!! Welcome back! Actually I am a little embarassed to be so happy that you didn't leave and start your own Forum!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Wee natty ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> going on a daily mono sling, hoggy wild. today's shooter, my purple torque. got 3 bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200805_113344.jpg


Yo Hoggy Brother! Didja get that FlatCatPro??!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Hey mo, yep, sure did. It's in preshipping mode now.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Ryan43 said:


> I have been going through my tote full of frames and realized man I have a lot of slingshots. I'm going to shoot a different one every day until I go through the whole box. I'm starting with my covert hunter my for me by my truly awesome slingshot friend Tom Porter. Running BSB white .50 and 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man! I enjoyed making that for you! I knew this had to be your new username as soon as I saw that Trueblood and this Covert Hunter.


----------



## Bellman

hoggy said:


> Hey mo, yep, sure did. It's in preshipping mode now.


Is your PM inbox full? Thanks.

Charles


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Been enjoying this GZK Crazy Power TTF Mini. Super comfortable to shoot with.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> Hey mo, yep, sure did. It's in preshipping mode now.


Cool!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mo, yep, sure did. It's in preshipping mode now.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!!
> Update: it's due Saturday, yay me.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## BushpotChef

One gnarly shoot today! Clays, BB's, marbles, steel, lead, he's nuts & arrows - the fun never stops! 

SERE
Conus
Antler shooter
Cobra
Chalice

Booyah!









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Tonight's choice is another Bill Hays design the valiant. The one was made for me samurai as well. Running BSB yellow.50 and 8 mm steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

this one today, hoggy wild. marksman small bent frame. 3 bulls. continuing my self imposed daily monosling challenge.


----------



## bingo

2nattys today while it's dry ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> 20200806_084529_HDR.jpg
> this one today, hoggy wild. marksman small bent frame. 3 bulls. continuing my self imposed daily monosling challenge.


I gotta tell you that seeing just one frame on your daily shoot is difficult to digest! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

So brother figer magic mo, is that a request to go back to my original 2 or better flip shooting? Truthfully, i'm kind of at a loss my own self just shooting ONE frame a day. Ha, i kill me


----------



## BushpotChef

PP Taurus Mini TTF
Precise Yellow .75 3/4"×1/2"×7.5"
Dankung pouch 
.36 cal Hornady lead balls
Black Coffee
Greek Yogurt

Headed out to the woods today, it's nice & cool out. Gonna do some plinking & test out my new hammock. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Ripping up cans with my new oak natty.

Using 3/8-inch steel powered by Simple-Shot black cut for butterfly shooting.


----------



## Ibojoe

Heading out with my Grampa Grumpy nattie! Precise gen 3 Roo pouch and 3/8" steel. 
This a real beauty! Thanks GG!!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ibojoe said:


> Heading out with my Grampa Grumpy nattie! Precise gen 3 Roo pouch and 3/8" steel.
> This a real beauty! Thanks GG!!


I hope it does good for you,Joe.


----------



## skarrd

been shooting these the past couple days,trying to get a feel for a *poachers friend* idea for the SSOTM contest this month,natural or board cut or something else entirely,Hmmmm


----------



## BushpotChef

Ohhh MAN I love that poacher! Is that a one off?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

New natty .65 bands 8 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

the board cuts are copys/templates i made from white oak and beirch plywood,the other 2 are gifts from nature,slightly re worked


----------



## BushpotChef

Going minimalist today:

-2040 butterfly loop 
-Warrior pouch
-3/8" steel

Headed to the woods.
















Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> New natty .65 bands 8 steels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


That's a nice one brother!!


----------



## Ibojoe

I agree. Beautiful nattie Bingo


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Put a couple hundred down range with this odd thing today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

craigbutnotreally said:


> Put a couple hundred down range with this odd thing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So is it as cool as it looks?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

craigbutnotreally said:


> Put a couple hundred down range with this odd thing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have been seeing these on Facebook. Looks like you can move the handle side to side and get different fork to handle angles too.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting an SPS as usual.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## craigbutnotreally

MOJAVE MO said:


> So is it as cool as it looks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It's pretty neat. But just that. Neat. Not really practical. lol


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I have been seeing these on Facebook. Looks like you can move the handle side to side and get different fork to handle angles too.


Yep. Change the handle position. Adjust the fork gap. Heck if you really wanted to you could slam the forks forward or back.


----------



## bingo

Wee trial run ss bands 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Today's collection out 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Testing out some older bands with my new jig

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## T0m0

The Reaper made by Tim Oram Suffolk Slingshots UK


----------



## BushpotChef

T0m0 said:


> The Reaper made by Tim Oram Suffolk Slingshots UK


Sweet catty, those look like some workhorse tapers you got on there lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## wll

Will be chronographing this baby in a few hours, has Pseudo 2050's on her, a real handful -- will be shooting 5/8" steel, 1/4oz lead and 1/2oz lead oval sinkers. This is a real powerhouse set up !










wll


----------



## BushpotChef

wll said:


> Will be chronographing this baby in a few hours, has Pseudo 2050's on her, a real handful -- will be shooting 5/8" steel, 1/4oz lead and 1/2oz lead oval sinkers. This is a real powerhouse set up !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll


5/8" steel!? What are you after boss - DINOSAURS? Hahaha

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Shot the "Thin Mint" today with Simple black from Grampa Grumpy Rayshot premium and 7/16 steel. 
A deadly setup.


----------



## StringSlap

One I'm calling double mint. Looped 1632 is working out excellent. New Island Made Stanley. Shoots very differently from the frames I usually shoot. Taking a bit to get it sorted.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Shot the "Thin Mint" today with Simple black from Grampa Grumpy Rayshot premium and 7/16 steel.
> A deadly setup.


I'm never going to get over how bad I want to join you on a snake hunt this is bad LOL. 

Nice kill & nicer frame man!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Spent the day with this guy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Secret Agent gen2 with 2040 pseudo's and a micro fibre pouch. Slinging 6mm steels, much fun 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one again today,3/8s steels and 5/8s marbles,still trying to figure out my SSOTM entry.........


----------



## BushpotChef

A pal from work invited me over for a fire tonight. Him & I are gonna go after some night time cotttontails at his property & see if we get lucky, him with his Hatsan AT44.22 & me with my beautiful @MakoPat 80% mule with 3/4"×9" straight cuts of OG TBG & .36 cal lead. I know times are hard right now but thats why we have to try that much harder to enjoy the good times when they happen!

Cheers from Canada & Happy Saturday...

...I LIVE FOR NIGHT TIME HUNTING!  
















Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> this one again today,3/8s steels and 5/8s marbles,still trying to figure out my SSOTM entry.........


Broooo.. Thats just gorgeous! Looks like it was stained with a fine Columbian coffee! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Shot the "Thin Mint" today with Simple black from Grampa Grumpy Rayshot premium and 7/16 steel.
> A deadly setup.


Got em!!!!! ... Nice shot brother!! And nice frame!!!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Island made said:


> Long draw on the J5 parasite and short draw on the thumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F3D4C8EC-CF9F-41AD-88F0-146218422DBF.jpeg


Love it brother !!! That there is some duo!!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ryan43 said:


> Tonight its my J5 Trueblood. Running 1632 Dankung loops ttf with 8 mm steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it man !!!  that looped 1632 are some hard shooting setup huh! The T.B. is looking good!!

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Getting in a little peg head action. BSB .65 and 7/16 steel. Such fun!


Thats awesome !!

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

2 nattys









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my two favorites today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

Fresh off the Island! A great thin little EDC made by my friend Shane. He also sent a roll of BSB .65. It is soooo smoooooth. Thanks buddy! I’ll be putting som notches in this one.


----------



## hoggy

skarrd said:


> this one again today,3/8s steels and 5/8s marbles,still trying to figure out my SSOTM entry.........


nice rig, me like


----------



## hoggy

my dynamic duo out the back door with clay balls due to hateful rain. a downed fence post was my target.


----------



## Ibojoe

Hoggy, Those are fine!!


----------



## bingo

Some practice on head shots and today's line up 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

1st 7 shots only one head shot need more practice 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Next 7 shots 3 head shots 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Next 7 shots 3 head shots 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

shooting session 2 & 3 for today.









this one is the 2nd session, 2 cats, flat cat oro and alley cat









session 3, me & the mrs. hers is the scout lt, mine the pp taurus ttf. she hit the catchbox pretty good, but no target yet. those are my shots. one from her flip to show her it could be done.


----------



## skarrd

playing around today,1/4 in steels and 3/8s steels,respectively,the black SS bands are 5/8s,the TBG 1/2 in,also found a fallen branch with some good forks  Good day despite the heat/humidity


----------



## skarrd

oops,those are the 3/4 in SS blacks


----------



## hoggy

Ibojoe said:


> Hoggy, Those are fine!!


thanks, i enjoy them.


----------



## hoggy

these 2 favvy fav slings today, hoggy wild. the Duke & Magic Mo Chalice. 3 bulls, Magic Mo Chalice-2 & the Duke-1


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> oops,those are the 3/4 in SS blacks


Those blacks are pretty snappy huh? I just love a mini bike dressed in forks.


----------



## Ibojoe

I’ve been breaking in the jade Pocket Parasite. Can’t get enough of em. It’s getting so that I not only like em small, I like em thin as well. Dressed in SS black .50’s today.


----------



## bingo

This natty and .66 gzk bands but 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

My red star LMS tonight. Trying out some gzk .54 green and 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Ibojoe said:


> I've been breaking in the jade Pocket Parasite. Can't get enough of em. It's getting so that I not only like em small, I like em thin as well. Dressed in SS black .50's today.


Wow Joe you beat the fluff outta that spinner, I have never seen that before that I can recall, I am impressed


----------



## Ibojoe

That one just keeps hanging around. Starting to see fluff fly off it now. They don’t make any noise but they sure take a beating.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> I've been breaking in the jade Pocket Parasite. Can't get enough of em. It's getting so that I not only like em small, I like em thin as well. Dressed in SS black .50's today.


Caught em with the Critter Splitter lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Pretty accurate 8steels ss bands and ,7 precise 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> oops,those are the 3/4 in SS blacks
> 
> 
> 
> Those blacks are pretty snappy huh? I just love a mini bike dressed in forks.
Click to expand...

they are snappy  the forks were a surprise find while looking for a shooting spot


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. 3 bulls, green topshot, ninjy black widow torque & orange torque with flipclips x. also a looped tube & flatband shoot.


----------



## bingo

Beech natty 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

another session today with these 4, hoggy wild. figured i'd better get in another due to rain chances from this afternoon on. i guess it's best to get a bull with the one and only shot with a frame. uni ranger skeleton's one and only shot, a bull.


----------



## Island made

My Osage curve from ibojoe never gets too far away! Love this one. Shooting clays with white bsb bands.


----------



## Ibojoe

You did good on those clays my friend.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> You did good on those clays my friend.


Thanks brother, but that would be Alanna that rolled those lol. Turns out she really enjoys it!! There a blast to shoot and they go to dust on impact so there safe to shoot around the yard. They shoot straight out to about 20 yards too.


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. tennesse camporee special, green ranger tac ott, y shot light camo & y shot dark camo. 2 bulls tennessee camporee special and y shot light camo. good shooters one and all, even with my advanced beginner self.


----------



## Covert5

Shot my slingchux and frameless with clays after work.


----------



## BushpotChef

Thought it appropriate to pair my Kicking Horse 'Kick A$$' Coffee with my @MakoPat Mule. Rocking some 3/8" steel & looking for train track cottontails.

Happy Friday shooters  









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting this little resin peg head tonight. Running ussop.45 yellow and white with 8 mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Another resin peg head this morning. Running sumeike.50 and 8 mm steel.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Going for a solo evening hike to rip cans and hunt doves at a permission. Bringing along:

Antler Shooter × 5/8" marbles
Conus × .36 lead
Small Mouth Bass × 3/8" steel
Mule × .36 lead
Deadwood Stubby × .45 lead
Cobra PFS × .177 BB's & 6mm steel
Mini Taurus TTF × .36 lead

Happy Slingshot Saturday!









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ryan43

Switching it up this afternoon my BFT made and signed by the man himself beanflip. Running BSB white .50 and 8 mm steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Giving some mega love today... LBS baby!


----------



## Ibojoe

Dude that mega is absolutely stunning! Love that one!!


----------



## urbanshooter

Ibojoe said:


> Dude that mega is absolutely stunning! Love that one!!


Thanks man! Joey sure knows how to put them together!!!


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my can opener R-10 this morning. Running BSB .55 yellow and 8 mm steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting some BunnyBusters and a couple of Roger Henries slingshots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

are you feeling ok?


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Cjw said:


> Shooting some BunnyBusters and a couple of Roger Henries slingshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are you feeling ok?


----------



## Cjw

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting some BunnyBusters and a couple of Roger Henries slingshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Are you feeling ok?
Click to expand...

 Was going through the closet and found a treasure trove of slingshots. Probably 20 BunnyBusters and 20 of Roger Henries slingshots. Recurve Hunters and Rotating Heads.Found about 10 Scouts in every color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Momma nature not playing nice today raining bad but managed get a couple shots


----------



## ATO75

urbanshooter said:


> Giving some mega love today... LBS baby!


 that frame is gorgeous!


----------



## ATO75

I carved out a frame from a beech Y branch I collected this spring. It is the first time I carved out a natty. All the others I've made I just stuck bands on a debarked branch. Man I wanted to shoot it so badly but I had to wait for the clear coat to dry. It shoots so nice and it is the most comfortable frame I have to hold. I couldn't be happier how this turned out.


----------



## Cjw

Brought a few more to shoot tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KawKan

Looks like that was made to fit!

Very nice shaping, by the way.



ATO75 said:


> I carved out a frame from a beech Y branch I collected this spring. It is the first time I carved out a natty. All the others I've made I just stuck bands on a debarked branch. Man I wanted to shoot it so badly but I had to wait for the clear coat to dry. It shoots so nice and it is the most comfortable frame I have to hold. I couldn't be happier how this turned out.


----------



## ATO75

KawKan said:


> Looks like that was made to fit!
> Very nice shaping, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I carved out a frame from a beech Y branch I collected this spring. It is the first time I carved out a natty. All the others I've made I just stuck bands on a debarked branch. Man I wanted to shoot it so badly but I had to wait for the clear coat to dry. It shoots so nice and it is the most comfortable frame I have to hold. I couldn't be happier how this turned out.
Click to expand...

 Hey thanks brother, I went out and cut a few more today. I have a few ideas to try....I hope they will be as good as this one.


----------



## BushpotChef

ATO75 said:


> I carved out a frame from a beech Y branch I collected this spring. It is the first time I carved out a natty. All the others I've made I just stuck bands on a debarked branch. Man I wanted to shoot it so badly but I had to wait for the clear coat to dry. It shoots so nice and it is the most comfortable frame I have to hold. I couldn't be happier how this turned out.


Thats a fine shooter there my friend excellent !

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> I carved out a frame from a beech Y branch I collected this spring. It is the first time I carved out a natty. All the others I've made I just stuck bands on a debarked branch. Man I wanted to shoot it so badly but I had to wait for the clear coat to dry. It shoots so nice and it is the most comfortable frame I have to hold. I couldn't be happier how this turned out.


That is beautiful!


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Momma nature not playing nice today raining bad but managed get a couple shots


You best be proud of that one buddy!


----------



## ATO75

BushpotChef said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I carved out a frame from a beech Y branch I collected this spring. It is the first time I carved out a natty. All the others I've made I just stuck bands on a debarked branch. Man I wanted to shoot it so badly but I had to wait for the clear coat to dry. It shoots so nice and it is the most comfortable frame I have to hold. I couldn't be happier how this turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a fine shooter there my friend excellent !
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks man!


----------



## urbanshooter

ATO75 said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giving some mega love today... LBS baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that frame is gorgeous!
Click to expand...

Thank you! A J5 beauty. That carved natty of yours is a beauty... perfect shape for comfy shooting


----------



## skarrd

this one saturday


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I carved out a frame from a beech Y branch I collected this spring. It is the first time I carved out a natty. All the others I've made I just stuck bands on a debarked branch. Man I wanted to shoot it so badly but I had to wait for the clear coat to dry. It shoots so nice and it is the most comfortable frame I have to hold. I couldn't be happier how this turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful!
Click to expand...

 thanks my friend. She shoots real nice too.


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> this one saturday


Very nice buddy!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting this tabbed tube flip today...lightly roasted birch with blo finish...
I'm having a pretty terrible shooting day though...lol...gotta get used to tubes again..it's been about 8 months

Len






























Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

What a beauty!!! Great frame my friend


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

treeman said:


> What a beauty!!! Great frame my friend


Thanks Chris 

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

nice

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Heck yeah Len! That’s right on the button my friend!


----------



## Ibojoe

Cammo today. Shane’s MPFS and J-5’s Pocket Parasite.


----------



## Island made

A chalice day today.


----------



## Ryan43

Fug it tonight. Running BSB .55 and 8 mm steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> A chalice day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3ED14B02-0ED5-4BDB-B3B3-A6DE9EA2F21F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6E792620-7CC0-4934-A607-CA6C81B04F67.jpeg


Ooooooh, dang those are a couple of gorgeous frames Shane....is that some of the olive wood cutting board material?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> A chalice day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3ED14B02-0ED5-4BDB-B3B3-A6DE9EA2F21F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6E792620-7CC0-4934-A607-CA6C81B04F67.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh, dang those are a couple of gorgeous frames Shane....is that some of the olive wood cutting board material?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks brother! Yes it is just an olive wood cutting board from home sense lol


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Cammo today. Shane's MPFS and J-5's Pocket Parasite.


Man, both of those are nice...Joey's Pocket Parasite looks comfy

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Island made said:


> A chalice day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3ED14B02-0ED5-4BDB-B3B3-A6DE9EA2F21F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6E792620-7CC0-4934-A607-CA6C81B04F67.jpeg


Beautiful Chalice's...grain like that gets my heartrate up

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

That's a pretty little shooter.


----------



## bingo

Little mule type natty 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

5 today, hoggy wild.







3 bulls















didn't see that i cut off the butterscotch ranger, dang it.

thinking about a pinky hole in that tubemaster sniper.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Hunting for forks, pheasants, and fun today
















Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

The Lock


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ordo said:


> The Lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _MG_0531.JPG


And somebody else is rowing in circles! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Oh man I was happy today when I got home. Found my EVO in the mailbox along with some gong chi .65 bands. I love goblet style frames. I put the bands on set up a can and instantly I knew I could knock the junk off a house flywith this thing. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## BushpotChef

wll said:


> I was shooting this 3D printed Conus, using light flats and 1/4" steel ... that steel flies as if Hillary Clinton was following them ... they are moving out fast !! This is such a departure of my normal slingshot it is going to take a little getting use to, it is a very cool way to shoot ;- )
> 
> I'm going out again tonight to see how she does, going to work on accuracy a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll


Where on earth did you aquire that thing!?

Awesome!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Island made said:


> Alright....had to bring out the antler frame. Sporting linatex from my friend Joe. It always amazes me the speed this stuff shoots at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1C3CBD4B-4768-4C7A-810B-4CD0315D7176.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E20496E4-5BF9-4CC8-A808-670267BA742C.jpeg


Gotta love Linatex!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Am I the only person drooling while scrolling this thread?

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Am I the only person drooling while scrolling this thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


Not even close bro  haha

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

BushpotChef said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only person drooling while scrolling this thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close bro  haha
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good...cause for a minute I was feeling like I was all alone in the world...lol

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my first natty tonight. Running BSB .55 yellow and 8 mm steel. Thank you so much Bingo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting my first natty tonight. Running BSB .55 yellow and 8 mm steel. Thank you so much Bingo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy bro 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

MikmaqWarrior said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only person drooling while scrolling this thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close bro  haha
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good...cause for a minute I was feeling like I was all alone in the world...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> right here with ya!
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

these 2 this morning,before the heat,and a can cut with this one after the sun started going down,this heat and humidity are killer,literally


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> these 2 this morning,before the heat,and a can cut with this one after the sun started going down,this heat and humidity are killer,literally


Hey skarrd I can't find the post with your fidget PFSs did you keep the outer bearing ring in place when you used Occularis plugs? If you could repost that would be great as me and other members using Tapatalk are having issues right now from what I can tell.

Thanks boss!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Boy skarrd the one on the right in this picture is a sweet looking shooter, you made it?


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> A chalice day today. 3ED14B02-0ED5-4BDB-B3B3-A6DE9EA2F21F.jpeg 6E792620-7CC0-4934-A607-CA6C81B04F67.jpeg


My goodness those are gorgeous!


----------



## Ibojoe

Linitex and lead on my Flatband pocket shooter. 
Makes me feel like a kid again. Thanks Gary!!


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Linitex and lead on my Flatband pocket shooter.
> Makes me feel like a kid again. Thanks Gary!!


looking nice Joe that frame has bit of a look like the Tex shooter kinda cup . We from here anyway


----------



## 31610

Having a blast with this baby before bed


----------



## bingo

Nice colours man 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## fajars3977

My G10 HTS with modified original version of flip clip.


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today, hoggy wild. 3 of my favvy fav style of frames. about ran out of places to write what was what. butterscotch wood ranger got the only bull.


----------



## Ibojoe

[quote name="Port boy" post="1444404" timestamp="1597844283"]Having a blast with this baby before bed[/quotethats a beauty there Jason. Get some rest my friend!


----------



## Ibojoe

fajars3977 said:


> My G10 HTS with modified original version of flip clip.


I had to kinda look past the frame. That's a beautiful car!!!!


----------



## fajars3977

hoggy said:


> these 6 today, hoggy wild. 3 of my favvy fav style of frames. about ran out of places to write what was what. butterscotch wood ranger got the only bull.
> 20200819_133523.jpg


Are those the rangers? Really nice


----------



## fajars3977

Ibojoe said:


> fajars3977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My G10 HTS with modified original version of flip clip.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to kinda look past the frame. That's a beautiful car!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks!! It handles very well too and both (slingshot n car) can go fast too hehehe


----------



## hoggy

fajars3977 said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 6 today, hoggy wild. 3 of my favvy fav style of frames. about ran out of places to write what was what. butterscotch wood ranger got the only bull.
> 20200819_133523.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Are those the rangers? Really nice
Click to expand...

yes, the 1st one is a pp small ranger aluminum core that i had mojave mo build for me, called the Duke. then there's the green and red pp ranger tac. and finally a wood frame i traded for that i call butterscotch wood ranger.


----------



## bigdh2000




----------



## hoggy

torques tearing it up, hoggy wild. after the 1st two frames i had to rotate the target due to it getting tore up. dollartree marbles at 30'/10m/11yds, 10 shots.


----------



## bingo

Natty line up 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 this morning,before the heat,and a can cut with this one after the sun started going down,this heat and humidity are killer,literally
> 
> 
> 
> Hey skarrd I can't find the post with your fidget PFSs did you keep the outer bearing ring in place when you used Occularis plugs? If you could repost that would be great as me and other members using Tapatalk are having issues right now from what I can tell.
> 
> Thanks boss!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> let me go look for the pics,but yes i left the outer bearing ring in the frame so the ocularis plugs would *snug up* you do have to sand the metal edges just a bit,but just to smoothe the *sharp* edge off.
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Boy skarrd the one on the right in this picture is a sweet looking shooter, you made it?


thank you,yes sir couple years ago,one of my favorite target shooters


----------



## skarrd

here ya go BPC,hope this will help,since last post one of the rings came loose,but a bit of epoxy fixed it [them]


----------



## skarrd

made this up yesterday morning [insomnia] and and took it out to shoot,with 3/8s steels-too heavy/slow- will be trying it out with 1/4 in steels today,1/2 in straight cutsTBG


----------



## Ibojoe

Enjoying the purple people eaters on PB's Little Plinker. 
This is a winning combination for 3/8" steel.


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. 4 bulls


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting my two favorite mass produced slings this evening.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

These two that is.


----------



## skarrd

Got some Awesome pouches from Raventree78 this morning so rebanded the Pocet Poacher with 5/8s straight cut SS blacks and a kangaroo pouch,amazing feel,been shooting at everything with 3/8s steels and clays


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very nice Steven( think that's right isn't it ? )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATO75

I decided to learn how to shoot from 20m today. This was my 3rd round of 10 shots. Not the best but not bad for a first session. Right after this I went to an 8cm flipper and hit it 6 out of 11 from 20m. Feels like a lot of progress for 1 day. Tested out some gong chi bands and switch from 8mm to 9.5mm ammo for the 20m shots. Fealt great and achievable.


----------



## Stankard757

Out and about line up..3/8 in. clay







Apple wood Conus, Natty PFS, Spring Breaker PFS and the always OG Scout


----------



## Ibojoe

Breaking in this curvy Pocket Parasite.


----------



## Island made

This thumper today. And testing out this quick little hammer grip I made for my wife to learn on.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Breaking in this curvy Pocket Parasite.


wowzers!! That's beautiful Joe. A masterpiece that is!


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very nice Steven( think that's right isn't it ? )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,and yep thats me


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,decsender with 3/8s steel,pocket poacher with 1/2 in marbles,really like the descender cant beleive i waited this long to make one


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> This thumper today. And testing out this quick little hammer grip I made for my wife to learn on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6579CC31-9A61-4AF7-845F-8BE881F21EA6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEE6E68-0C63-4021-918A-7B64E147CB42.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 841B82B2-4B9A-43BA-98D9-F9C88C99A492.jpeg


Beauties Shane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> This thumper today. And testing out this quick little hammer grip I made for my wife to learn on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6579CC31-9A61-4AF7-845F-8BE881F21EA6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEE6E68-0C63-4021-918A-7B64E147CB42.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 841B82B2-4B9A-43BA-98D9-F9C88C99A492.jpeg


Wow Shane you just keep figuring ways to keep bringing those thumpers. That is outstanding! The pomel is amazing!


----------



## Tree Man

My magnolia natty with 2mm solid tubes and a homemade pouch. A sweet set up for .177s


----------



## bingo

Went for a tube trial today aswell 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

treeman said:


> My magnolia natty with 2mm solid tubes and a homemade pouch. A sweet set up for .177s


Nice Chris, Magnolia makes a great shooter.

Where'd you get the solid tubes ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> My magnolia natty with 2mm solid tubes and a homemade pouch. A sweet set up for .177s


Nice Chris, Magnolia makes a great shooter.

Where'd you get the solid tubes ?

I got these in a trade a while back, just never put them to use until now. Lemme see if i can dig up where they're from.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## craigbutnotreally

An Ebay special. Had some rough edges from frame hits. Smoothed them out to keep the bands from wearing. Dude I got it from painted the forks with what looked like nail polish. So I removed it and repolished the metal. Finally the wrap was fraying so just rewrapped it. Finally got to shoot it today and it fits the hand nicely.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

craigbutnotreally said:


> An Ebay special. Had some rough edges from frame hits. Smoothed them out to keep the bands from wearing. Dude I got it from painted the forks with what looked like nail polish. So I removed it and repolished the metal. Finally the wrap was fraying so just rewrapped it. Finally got to shoot it today and it fits the hand nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Looks like a Titan hunter. Or someone tried to copy one. Either way it should shoot like a boss! Nice find
The fork tips on my titan hunter actually reflects the sun light right in your eye and the glare hides the target. Most likely that's why it was done.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

ATO75 said:


> craigbutnotreally said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Ebay special. Had some rough edges from frame hits. Smoothed them out to keep the bands from wearing. Dude I got it from painted the forks with what looked like nail polish. So I removed it and repolished the metal. Finally the wrap was fraying so just rewrapped it. Finally got to shoot it today and it fits the hand nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Titan hunter. Or someone tried to copy one. Either way it should shoot like a boss! Nice find
> The fork tips on my titan hunter actually reflects the sun light right in your eye and the glare hides the target. Most likely that's why it was done.
Click to expand...

Yep. It was one of the older ones before he switched to the higher quality parachord.

Yeah that's what I was thinking too on the paint. I polished it for now but if the glare starts to bother me I'll probably take it to my blasting cabinet.


----------



## ATO75

craigbutnotreally said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craigbutnotreally said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Ebay special. Had some rough edges from frame hits. Smoothed them out to keep the bands from wearing. Dude I got it from painted the forks with what looked like nail polish. So I removed it and repolished the metal. Finally the wrap was fraying so just rewrapped it. Finally got to shoot it today and it fits the hand nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Titan hunter. Or someone tried to copy one. Either way it should shoot like a boss! Nice find
> The fork tips on my titan hunter actually reflects the sun light right in your eye and the glare hides the target. Most likely that's why it was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It was one of the older ones before he switched to the higher quality parachord.
> 
> Yeah that's what I was thinking too on the paint. I polished it for now but if the glare starts to bother me I'll probably take it to my blasting cabinet.
Click to expand...

At some point I will order another but I will see if I can get a brushed finish on the fork tip. It only seems to be a problem when the sun is high. Other than that it shoots like a dream. Im sure you will enjoy it. Its my favorite frame I own.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn this natural beauty from Grampa Grumpy.


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn this natural beauty from Grampa Grumpy.


Nice Joe 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

What wood is that. Its beautiful!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn this natural beauty from Grampa Grumpy.


That is definitely and naturally a beauty that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Shootin spoons with my new split frame PFS, the always PVC Spring Breaker and my spalted oak Natty????????..







And YAY! the split frame didn't break


----------



## Island made

Stealth shot from Dan Hood today.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Stealth shot from Dan Hood today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2EBE6994-856D-4F61-B1DB-86F80196D377.jpeg


My goodness brother you have some nice frames. That is darn sexy! Lol


----------



## Ibojoe

These Wishbones are a blast from my friend Flipgun! BB's to 3/8 steel.
These are 2 from my Flip collection. Nothing else quite like em. Thanks buddy!


----------



## bingo

Small board cut frame aade afew weeks bk shoots well wi 8 and 9 steels BSB .75 22 12 tapers 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

2 amazon black widows today, hoggy wild. both got the same amount of target hits. red & black black widow got a bull.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Scout LT and 8- 3/8" clay balls from 23 paces, about 60ft. 4 missed, 4 hit.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Scout LT and 8- 3/8" clay balls from 23 paces, about 60ft. 4 missed, 4 hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Why 8?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scout LT and 8- 3/8" clay balls from 23 paces, about 60ft. 4 missed, 4 hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Why 8?
Click to expand...

Dunno. Stuck on that number right now. I feel like I'm on my game if I hit something within 3 shots. If it takes me 4 shots to hit my target them I toss four more for a best of 8. I was shooting a good distance around branches and stuff from a little bump. This piece of metal had a cool ring to it through the trees.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

MOJAVE MO said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scout LT and 8- 3/8" clay balls from 23 paces, about 60ft. 4 missed, 4 hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Why 8?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno. Stuck on that number right now. I feel like I'm on my game if I hit something within 3 shots. If it takes me 4 shots to hit my target them I toss four more for a best of 8. I was shooting a good distance around branches and stuff from a little bump. This piece of metal had a cool ring to it through the trees.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I bet there is no doubt when you hit that. BIIIING!!!!


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stealth shot from Dan Hood today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2EBE6994-856D-4F61-B1DB-86F80196D377.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness brother you have some nice frames. That is darn sexy! Lol
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy, there's some awesome and talented builders on here.


----------



## ATO75

Shooting the EVO today trying to cut cards. Got threw 1/3 of the way on 6 cards. On the 7th my bands broke under the cuff.... never saw it coming. Put a nice dent in my frame.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

ATO75 said:


> Shooting the EVO today trying to cut cards. Got threw 1/3 of the way on 6 cards. On the 7th my bands broke under the cuff.... never saw it coming. Put a nice dent in my frame.


Well a dent is better had by shooting than dropping it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

ATO75 said:


> Shooting the EVO today trying to cut cards. Got threw 1/3 of the way on 6 cards. On the 7th my bands broke under the cuff.... never saw it coming. Put a nice dent in my frame.


Hey that EVO is pretty neat looking, if you don't mind, I would like to know where you got it from. Thanks


----------



## Valery

I made myself a big slingshot for a small pocket.  It's collapsible!


----------



## Reed Lukens

When I was waiting Friday for UPS to show up, I got the death call... they had moved my order out to today... My old Marksman had to sit through the weekend again with no bands 
But today they came and the first thing I did was tube up the marksman for some quick shooting. The Saunders tubes went on really easy and here I'd been buying bands from CVS for decades until they stopped carrying them. And the Saunders Wing came in and I bought the Mamaba bands for it and everything came together for the end of the day shoot. Shooting 7/16ths steel and Clod poppers was fun and it was the first time that I didn't use marbles for ammo in the last 30 years


----------



## ATO75

raventree78 said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the EVO today trying to cut cards. Got threw 1/3 of the way on 6 cards. On the 7th my bands broke under the cuff.... never saw it coming. Put a nice dent in my frame.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that EVO is pretty neat looking, if you don't mind, I would like to know where you got it from. Thanks
Click to expand...

I got it from catty shack catapults. They have their own brand of bands and some other you don't see many places. Cool store.


----------



## Island made




----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> 18FBB702-DD61-4961-8F23-EF26CA8D32E7.jpeg


Nice work buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yea that looks nice! It's got a little attitude built into it, like it is looking for a fight!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Scout LT and 8- 3/8" clay balls from 23 paces, about 60ft. 4 missed, 4 hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


when i see that i hear that song bang a gong (get it on)


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild, and all 3 are shooters.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> 18FBB702-DD61-4961-8F23-EF26CA8D32E7.jpeg


Brother that looks even better with the linitex. It's flexing it's muscle.


----------



## Ibojoe

Absolutely lovin these Joey! Thanks again!!


----------



## JASling

Self made figure 8, full 
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Valery said:


> I made myself a big slingshot for a small pocket.  It's collapsible!


Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Working with the Champ and Kraken today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> 18FBB702-DD61-4961-8F23-EF26CA8D32E7.jpeg


What are the bands on that beauty. They look super thick?


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Looks like Linatex.


----------



## raventree78

ATO75 said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the EVO today trying to cut cards. Got threw 1/3 of the way on 6 cards. On the 7th my bands broke under the cuff.... never saw it coming. Put a nice dent in my frame.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that EVO is pretty neat looking, if you don't mind, I would like to know where you got it from. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it from catty shack catapults. They have their own brand of bands and some other you don't see many places. Cool store.
Click to expand...

Thanks man, I'll check them out


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18FBB702-DD61-4961-8F23-EF26CA8D32E7.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> What are the bands on that beauty. They look super thick?
Click to expand...




craigbutnotreally said:


> Looks like Linatex.


Yes sir fellas, that's linatex


----------



## bingo

Mule board cut made a while bk 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. tubemaster sniper by ryan43, two nattys by dsil, oak & maple. and finally, as he calls it, ugliest fork by magic mo. dsilon got 2 bulls and most target hits-12 3/8" steel for the tubemater sniper, bbs for the rest


----------



## skarrd

this one this morning,1/4 inch and 3/8s steels,still working on the release


----------



## Stankard757

Fowler Hornet .5 GZK and a PVC Mr. Muz finger frame 1842 dankung. 3/8 in clay..


----------



## raventree78

Had a lot of fun at the range today


----------



## JASling

raventree78 said:


> Had a lot of fun at the range today


That Kraken looks sweet 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

raventree78 said:


> Had a lot of fun at the range today


What's the one on the bottom?


----------



## craigbutnotreally

This one today. I cant shoot with a face anchor. I cant keep my release clean like I can butterfly. But I wanted to learn. So made up a light set of bands to practice annnnd cue frame hit right as I'm about to call it a night. See the right fork. Oh well. Guess I dont have to worry about it happening on this frame anymore. Haha.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

was shootin BBs frameless in the garage,then this happened,however the spinner came to the rescue,lol


----------



## raventree78

JASling said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lot of fun at the range today
> 
> 
> 
> That Kraken looks sweet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks, it is an interesting design, almost awkward and comfortable at the same time. At least to me.



Stankard757 said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lot of fun at the range today
> 
> 
> 
> What's the one on the bottom?
Click to expand...

That is a Wasp Uniphoxx. with a broken band set  The cork kind of gives it a palm swell and makes it feel nicer in the hand to me.


----------



## hoggy

raventree78 said:


> Had a lot of fun at the range today


glad to see someone else that shoots a small ranger skeleton nekkid too.


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ibojoe

The Thumpers from "The Island" today. They handle fowl weather so well. 
Thanks Shane!!


----------



## skarrd

since figuring out how to avoid *fork hits* with 3/8s steel,i have been working on release and today got my first 2 cans frameless  red 1745s at 14 inches and green mysterys at 14 inches,now for the question on the greens,is there a size of tubes between 1632s and 1745s,cause the greens are smaller [barely] than 1745 and bigger than 1632?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Sometimes a frame build comes out perfect. Just the right size and shape. I was testing this one for the first time today, I I couldn't miss with it. I think I'll be keeping it for myself...lol

MW (Len)
















Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> since figuring out how to avoid *fork hits* with 3/8s steel,i have been working on release and today got my first 2 cans frameless  red 1745s at 14 inches and green mysterys at 14 inches,now for the question on the greens,is there a size of tubes between 1632s and 1745s,cause the greens are smaller [barely] than 1745 and bigger than 1632?


2040 and 1842?


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> since figuring out how to avoid *fork hits* with 3/8s steel,i have been working on release and today got my first 2 cans frameless  red 1745s at 14 inches and green mysterys at 14 inches,now for the question on the greens,is there a size of tubes between 1632s and 1745s,cause the greens are smaller [barely] than 1745 and bigger than 1632?


I believe 1636 tubes brotha.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> The Thumpers from "The Island" today. They handle fowl weather so well.
> Thanks Shane!!


I'm honoured your still getting some use out of them my friend!


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> since figuring out how to avoid *fork hits* with 3/8s steel,i have been working on release and today got my first 2 cans frameless  red 1745s at 14 inches and green mysterys at 14 inches,now for the question on the greens,is there a size of tubes between 1632s and 1745s,cause the greens are smaller [barely] than 1745 and bigger than 1632?
> 
> 
> 
> 2040 and 1842?
> 
> thanks i beleive they are 1842s,dont know why i thought the 18s were bigger,lol
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> since figuring out how to avoid *fork hits* with 3/8s steel,i have been working on release and today got my first 2 cans frameless  red 1745s at 14 inches and green mysterys at 14 inches,now for the question on the greens,is there a size of tubes between 1632s and 1745s,cause the greens are smaller [barely] than 1745 and bigger than 1632?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe 1636 tubes brotha.
> 
> figured it out,barely,they are 1842s,mind was out of commision i guess,lol
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. black widow ranger, orange crush ranger, and ninja turtle ranger


----------



## bingo

A board cut mule frame 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetosling123

Finally banded up the Tube Master I recently made and I'm lovin it! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Natural .7 sumikie 8 and 9.5 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

retro today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

this one today,poppin pine cones and sticks,3/8s clays


----------



## 31610

Got this little guy band to the moon working well


----------



## Island made

I got to pop a couple cans yesterday while the girls were napping one with my mule from port boy, this thing is awesome! Thank buddy.

And one with my bone grip given to me by my friend Covert5. Another awesome frame!


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> I got to pop a couple cans yesterday while the girls were napping one with my mule from port boy, this thing is awesome! Thank buddy.
> And one with my bone grip given to me by my friend Covert5. Another awesome frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D399F162-D6DE-4F95-9011-85C9F221738C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2C9C7614-9868-4D7C-A212-11ABDCB4911E.jpeg


Dude! That mule is totally off the hook! Beautiful job on that Jason! Here's mine from PB


----------



## StringSlap

Island Made Thumper with 10" active TBG (5/8 straight, 3/4 butter) and HTH English leather dogbone pouch!


----------



## Island made

Shooting 1/4 steels and 3/8 clays with this little Baltic birch pocket thumper.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Shooting 1/4 steels and 3/8 clays with this little Baltic birch pocket thumper. 038A3C49-1C37-454C-A478-E5E915D243D5.jpeg FCE0242E-93DB-4AC1-A831-D60480D4D4FE.jpeg


 wow man another beauty! I really like those shaped slingshots.


----------



## ATO75

EVO, BSB.65 and some 3/8 steel today


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. hey mo, well a nyuk, nyuk, nyuk, 2 of the 3 bulls were with the Duke and the Magic Mo Chalice.


----------



## 31610

Got them dressed up last night ready for an outing today


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> I got to pop a couple cans yesterday while the girls were napping one with my mule from port boy, this thing is awesome! Thank buddy.
> And one with my bone grip given to me by my friend Covert5. Another awesome frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D399F162-D6DE-4F95-9011-85C9F221738C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2C9C7614-9868-4D7C-A212-11ABDCB4911E.jpeg





Ibojoe said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to pop a couple cans yesterday while the girls were napping one with my mule from port boy, this thing is awesome! Thank buddy.
> And one with my bone grip given to me by my friend Covert5. Another awesome frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D399F162-D6DE-4F95-9011-85C9F221738C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2C9C7614-9868-4D7C-A212-11ABDCB4911E.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! That mule is totally off the hook! Beautiful job on that Jason! Here's mine from PB
Click to expand...

wow who a guy talk to to get such as some mules ;-)


----------



## Stankard757

Port boy said:


> Got them dressed up last night ready for an outing today


Ok a slingshot that can shoot and open my beer is probably the coolest thing I've ever seen????????????


----------



## 31610

Stankard757 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got them dressed up last night ready for an outing today
> 
> 
> 
> Ok a slingshot that can shoot and open my beer is probably the coolest thing I've ever seen
Click to expand...

 I made 3 of them bad boys nice little frame . But I had to stop making them test fitting the opener was a little hard on me haha


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting 1/4 steels and 3/8 clays with this little Baltic birch pocket thumper. 038A3C49-1C37-454C-A478-E5E915D243D5.jpeg FCE0242E-93DB-4AC1-A831-D60480D4D4FE.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> wow man another beauty! I really like those shaped slingshots.
Click to expand...

Thanks brother! These multiplex ones are a good "back pocket" "don't care if I lose it" frame lol


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to pop a couple cans yesterday while the girls were napping one with my mule from port boy, this thing is awesome! Thank buddy.
> And one with my bone grip given to me by my friend Covert5. Another awesome frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D399F162-D6DE-4F95-9011-85C9F221738C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2C9C7614-9868-4D7C-A212-11ABDCB4911E.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to pop a couple cans yesterday while the girls were napping one with my mule from port boy, this thing is awesome! Thank buddy.
> And one with my bone grip given to me by my friend Covert5. Another awesome frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D399F162-D6DE-4F95-9011-85C9F221738C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2C9C7614-9868-4D7C-A212-11ABDCB4911E.jpeg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude! That mule is totally off the hook! Beautiful job on that Jason! Here's mine from PB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow who a guy talk to to get such as some mules ;-)
Click to expand...

Talk to a guy that goes by "port boy" He is a little strange...But he makes a killer frame.


----------



## 31610

One more today


----------



## Stankard757

Port boy said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got them dressed up last night ready for an outing today
> 
> 
> 
> Ok a slingshot that can shoot and open my beer is probably the coolest thing I've ever seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made 3 of them bad boys nice little frame . But I had to stop making them test fitting the opener was a little hard on me haha
Click to expand...

Sit, I will graciously sacrifice myself and time to be your official bottle opener tester ????????


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

This one today.


----------



## Ibojoe

Best friends.


----------



## Stankard757

Had to work this weekend.???? Got a little shootin time before my shift.

Traveling buddies are a Spring Breaker PFS with .6 SS black butterfly setup, Hornet same band 6.5 AL and an 1842 frameless.


----------



## 31610

Stankard757 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got them dressed up last night ready for an outing today
> 
> 
> 
> Ok a slingshot that can shoot and open my beer is probably the coolest thing I've ever seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made 3 of them bad boys nice little frame . But I had to stop making them test fitting the opener was a little hard on me haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sit, I will graciously sacrifice myself and time to be your official bottle opener tester
Click to expand...

 ok with two of us testing and fine tuning we should be ok ;-) when u want to start this madness haha


----------



## Stankard757

Port boy said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got them dressed up last night ready for an outing today
> 
> 
> 
> Ok a slingshot that can shoot and open my beer is probably the coolest thing I've ever seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made 3 of them bad boys nice little frame . But I had to stop making them test fitting the opener was a little hard on me haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sit, I will graciously sacrifice myself and time to be your official bottle opener tester
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok with two of us testing and fine tuning we should be ok ;-) when u want to start this madness haha
Click to expand...

Wait let me stock the fridge first!!!????????????


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Shooting 1/4 steels and 3/8 clays with this little Baltic birch pocket thumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 038A3C49-1C37-454C-A478-E5E915D243D5.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FCE0242E-93DB-4AC1-A831-D60480D4D4FE.jpeg


Thats a neat one there!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

This hottie today!


----------



## skarrd

these 2,1/4 inch steels out of 1/2 inch TBG on the yellow,and 3/8s steels out of 5/8s SS blacks on the red one


----------



## Ibojoe

Curvy Parasite. Having a blast with these tubes.


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> This hottie today!


Ouu I like, how do you have those tied on there bro?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Curvy Parasite. Having a blast with these tubes.


Oh my :O

Thats just incredible, whats those little wooden balls and what is that knob on the rear, adjustable palm swell? Very cool.

Sorry for all the questions guy's, still stuck home on Dr.'s orders lol.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Tea, toast, and a morning plink with a little birch natty.

Wishing everyone a great day! 

MW (Len)









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Tea, toast, and a morning plink with a little birch natty.
> 
> Wishing everyone a great day!
> 
> MW (Len)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


Looks like you are living the dream. Have a great day brother


----------



## Ibojoe

BushpotChef said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curvy Parasite. Having a blast with these tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my :O
> Thats just incredible, whats those little wooden balls and what is that knob on the rear, adjustable palm swell? Very cool.
> Sorry for all the questions guy's, still stuck home on Dr.'s orders lol.
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's my ssotm entry (page 14) I think. I turned some matching ammo. Glad you like it.


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Curvy Parasite. Having a blast with these tubes.


That frame still amazes me


----------



## Tree Man

ATO75 said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea, toast, and a morning plink with a little birch natty.
> 
> Wishing everyone a great day!
> 
> MW (Len)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you are living the dream. Have a great day brother
Click to expand...

what?! No jelly? Lol nice frame right there my friend


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

treeman said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea, toast, and a morning plink with a little birch natty.
> 
> Wishing everyone a great day!
> 
> MW (Len)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you are living the dream. Have a great day brother
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what?! No jelly? Lol nice frame right there my friend
Click to expand...

No jelly for me Chris. I gained a few extra pounds that I'm tryin to drop. I consumed too much jelly during this pandemic I think...lol

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one this morning,before the sun got to bad,3/8s steels.Black SS .08 bands 5/8s straight cut


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Curvy Parasite. Having a blast with these tubes.


What an awesome little frame. Whats the fork width on that beauty?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Curvy Parasite. Having a blast with these tubes.


This has to be the sexiest frame I've seen in a very long time my friend...unbelievably stunning!

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This hottie today!
> 
> 
> 
> Ouu I like, how do you have those tied on there bro?
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The master carver, Treeman's work of art and innovative design! He had no name for it, but I call it the tunnel thru band attachment. There are literally two holes drilled though the bottom of the frame up thru the forks. The bands are a single looped tube!


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This hottie today!
> 
> 
> 
> Ouu I like, how do you have those tied on there bro?
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The master carver, Treeman's work of art and innovative design! He had no name for it, but I call it the tunnel thru band attachment. There are literally two holes drilled though the bottom of the frame up thru the forks. The bands are a single looped tube!
Click to expand...

Yeah I actually saw his post on SSOTM before you wrote back so I got a few pictures to look at, extremely interesting!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot

G10 Downsized Axiom Champ with wideNed forks. I made the first
The one like this In 2012 I believe. It was 3 layer bamboo with a palm swell. Made two of the bamboo. I think I gave the other one to Nathan of Simple-shot

A BB shooter

View attachment 302434


----------



## Rayshot

G10 Downsized Axiom Champ with wideNed forks. I made the first
The one like this In 2012 I believe. It was 3 layer bamboo with a palm swell. Made two of the bamboo. I think I gave the other one to Nathan of Simple-shot

A BB shooter


----------



## SLINGDUDE

That's a nice looking shooter Ray! So downsized and widened? Curious what the outside fork width is on this one. I'm really digging it!


----------



## lovetosling123

I









Switched from tubes to bands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot

SLINGDUDE said:


> That's a nice looking shooter Ray! So downsized and widened? Curious what the outside fork width is on this one. I'm really digging it!


The fork width is 74 mm. It is the BB Champ I make. The difference is that the outline is just a continuation of the ttf to the waist. I have a "natural" one that only needs the finesse sanding and finish.


----------



## hoggy

these 7 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## KawKan

hoggy said:


> these 7 today, hoggy wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200902_144901.jpg


Looks like Hoggy Hammer Grip mania!


----------



## Ibojoe

Rayshot said:


> G10 Downsized Axiom Champ with wideNed forks. I made the first
> The one like this In 2012 I believe. It was 3 layer bamboo with a palm swell. Made two of the bamboo. I think I gave the other one to Nathan of Simple-shot
> A BB shooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1CF955AE-13CC-4AC4-A07C-419133E8BA28.jpeg


Really nice one Ray! I'm likin that one my friend!!


----------



## Island made

J5 parasite today!


----------



## Ibojoe

My friend that is a NICE setup! It’s one of my all time favorites that he’s built. Looks even better all dressed up in white.


----------



## Wingshooter

I have been shooting the Rotating Head sling. It haven't shot these in some time and I am wondering why ever stopped.


----------



## BushpotChef

Wingshooter said:


> I have been shooting the Rotating Head sling. It haven't shot these in some time and I am wondering why ever stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2536.jpg


My goodness that's a beauty!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> J5 parasite today! AB3B4D91-4833-458B-8361-6FA3EFC4C09C.jpeg


Where could a guy buy one of those? If my wife asks im asking for a friend! Lol


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> J5 parasite today! AB3B4D91-4833-458B-8361-6FA3EFC4C09C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Where could a guy buy one of those? If my wife asks im asking for a friend! Lol
Click to expand...

Just pm Joey j5 on here, or on Instagram or Facebook. He's an awesome dude and a good friend.


----------



## skarrd

these this morning,surprise the TBGs actually shot better than the .08 SS blacks with 3/8s steels,but the blacks Excelled with 5/8s marbles


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Let's see some different slings! Too many pantie same everyday!


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> these this morning,surprise the TBGs actually shot better than the .08 SS blacks with 3/8s steels,but the blacks Excelled with 5/8s marbles


I have the same Leatherman Skeletool 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Today i was shooting my Mark Johnson custom Tadpole.  lovely to shoot























Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today. love the FlipKungs not so much the Hydra


----------



## Ibojoe

Got this from lovetisling123 yesterday! Getting ready to dress it up this afternoon.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Got this from lovetisling123 yesterday! Getting ready to dress it up this afternoon.


Hey, that's nice!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Today i was shooting my Mark Johnson custom Tadpole.  lovely to shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


That is a very cool sling Joey....got a pic of it in your hand, how it's held?

Does Mark have a website ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

raventree78 said:


> Shot these today. love the FlipKungs not so much the Hydra


I love the looks of those flipkungs.


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. a favvy fav frame. got a dead center with the red scorpion.


----------



## BushpotChef

Katana II by @Quercusuber 
TBG 3/4"×1/2"×7.5"
.36 lead

An absolute piece of sling artistry.

Thank you so much my friend, she's going everywhere with me this weekend. 
















Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Sometimes a frame build comes out perfect. Just the right size and shape. I was testing this one for the first time today, I I couldn't miss with it. I think I'll be keeping it for myself...lol
> 
> MW (Len)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


Beauty!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

BushpotChef said:


> Katana II by @Quercusuber
> TBG 3/4"×1/2"×7.5"
> .36 lead
> 
> An absolute piece of sling artistry.
> 
> Thank you so much my friend, she's going everywhere with me this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


I can't get over the lines, beautiful

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Took a 15 min break and quickly cycled through these today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Nice work Q cracker 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

BushpotChef said:


> Katana II by @Quercusuber
> TBG 3/4"×1/2"×7.5"
> .36 lead
> 
> An absolute piece of sling artistry.
> 
> Thank you so much my friend, she's going everywhere with me this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


I recognize Qs builds before I even read the posts or see his maker's mark...beautiful

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Samurai Samoht said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes a frame build comes out perfect. Just the right size and shape. I was testing this one for the first time today, I I couldn't miss with it. I think I'll be keeping it for myself...lol
> 
> MW (Len)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

BushpotChef said:


> Katana II by @Quercusuber
> TBG 3/4"×1/2"×7.5"
> .36 lead
> 
> An absolute piece of sling artistry.
> 
> Thank you so much my friend, she's going everywhere with me this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Man thats nice. I bet to shoots like a dream too.


----------



## skarrd

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Today i was shooting my Mark Johnson custom Tadpole.  lovely to shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


interesting looking frame,good looking too


----------



## KawKan

hoggy said:


> these 3 today, hoggy wild. a favvy fav frame. got a dead center with the red scorpion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200904_153954.jpg


Oh, oh!

Someone has that Scorpion venom in their bloodstream!

Center bulls, beware!


----------



## Island made

Giving this one a test drive tonight before it get shipped off.


----------



## BushpotChef

ATO75 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Katana II by @Quercusuber
> TBG 3/4"×1/2"×7.5"
> .36 lead
> 
> An absolute piece of sling artistry.
> 
> Thank you so much my friend, she's going everywhere with me this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Man thats nice. I bet to shoots like a dream too.
Click to expand...

Thank you, yes it's really something. Q takes cares that every edge, while being defined, is super smooth & comfortable.

Highly recommend 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Decided to give my PFS Mule some love this afternoon. Built by Stankard757. Thanks Mike! Still shooting it well. By the way, the can FUBAR is a Coors Light, left at my house by a friend. I am in no way responsible for it showing up at my house! :WasntMe:


----------



## BushpotChef

Palmettoflyer said:


> Decided to give my PFS Mule some love this afternoon. Built by Stankard757. Thanks Mike! Still shooting it well. By the way, the can FUBAR is a Coors Light, left at my house by a friend. I am in no way responsible for it showing up at my house! :WasntMe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-6841.JPG


That little sucker is slick!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Thanks 
It is a design that I came up with early this spring. The template is on the Community forum site resources.


----------



## Stankard757

Palmettoflyer said:


> Decided to give my PFS Mule some love this afternoon. Built by Stankard757. Thanks Mike! Still shooting it well. By the way, the can FUBAR is a Coors Light, left at my house by a friend. I am in no way responsible for it showing up at my house! :WasntMe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-6841.JPG


Nice to see her again. I need to break that Skim Board back out and make some more PFS haven't used it in awhile.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. 2 mini taurus looped tubers, a mini taurus Warrior, for fork hits (5) and finally, the mini taurus ott. the mini taurus Warrior & the mini taurus ott the only bulls.









loving this pastime/hobby/sport/OBSESSION


----------



## raventree78

Did some can cutting with these fun frames this am. Really enjoying them


----------



## MOJAVE MO

This Titan Hunter from Catapult Carnage in the UK showed up last night. Think I'll get out to the forest today, might have to wait until tomorrow though. We flew our youngest kid out to visit friends for the long weekend which means I am the only person in the house that needs to be managed by the Commander and Chief.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Shooting these today...

Island Made Thumper, HTH super fiber dog bone pouch and SS ,6 black. Thanks Shane, Ben and Mike! 12" active cut 1/2" straight, shooting 3/4 butterfly. Sending 1/4 steel like mini meteors!









OPFS with TBG 10" active, 1/2" straight, 3/4 butterfly, 1/4 steel. Hot combo! Thanks, Darrell!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting this birch natty today.
Heading out on a fishing trip with my best friend. I might bag a few doves if the opportunity presents itself 
















Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting a new custom tube shooter from Dan Hood. Beautiful slingshot as are all of Dans slingshots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

1842 frameless, Fowler Hornet .6 SS black 1/2 straight, Spring Breaker .6 Ss black 3/4-1/2 12 in AL, Natty .5 GZK and my new new just arrived today a PP OTT Taurus mini. Thanks Bellman!!









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Looks like it was a good day! The collection is growing!


----------



## ATO75

MOJAVE MO said:


> This Titan Hunter from Catapult Carnage in the UK showed up last night. Think I'll get out to the forest today, might have to wait until tomorrow though. We flew our youngest kid out to visit friends for the long weekend which means I am the only person in the house that needs to be managed by the Commander and Chief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thats a great frame! I have one just like it. Did you buy the medium? It has to be my favorite frame!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

ATO75 said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Titan Hunter from Catapult Carnage in the UK showed up last night. Think I'll get out to the forest today, might have to wait until tomorrow though. We flew our youngest kid out to visit friends for the long weekend which means I am the only person in the house that needs to be managed by the Commander and Chief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great frame! I have one just like it. Did you buy the medium? It has to be my favorite frame!
Click to expand...

I went with the large from reading the specifications. I'm glad I did because it fits just right. I can brace hold with my thumb or hold it deep in the web of my hand. I managed 4 shots with 3/8" steel before getting called to dispatch a baby Copperhead with the hedge shears.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn this lovely Pocket Parasite from J-5. Awesome frames. Every detail is perfect. .65 BSB’s and 7/16” steel.


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn this lovely Pocket Parasite from J-5. Awesome frames. Every detail is perfect. .65 BSB's and 7/16" steel.


Yup I am going to need one of these in my life what awesome little frames.


----------



## ATO75

ATO75 said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootn this lovely Pocket Parasite from J-5. Awesome frames. Every detail is perfect. .65 BSB's and 7/16" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I am going to need one of these in my life what awesome little frames.
Click to expand...

What is the fork width on that beauty?


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn this lovely Pocket Parasite from J-5. Awesome frames. Every detail is perfect. .65 BSB's and 7/16" steel.


Joe that frame is just packed with class


----------



## StringSlap

Island Made pocket Heavy Hitter with HTH pouch. Really liking this SS .6 black elastic!


----------



## Cjw

It's an all SPS morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

ATO75 said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootn this lovely Pocket Parasite from J-5. Awesome frames. Every detail is perfect. .65 BSB's and 7/16" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I am going to need one of these in my life what awesome little frames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the fork width on that beauty?
Click to expand...

Parasites are 3 1/4" tip to tip. Perfect for me. They shoot big for such a pocketable frame. You won't be sorry when you get one.


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootn this lovely Pocket Parasite from J-5. Awesome frames. Every detail is perfect. .65 BSB's and 7/16" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe that frame is just packed with class
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy. I'm really proud of this one.


----------



## Northerner

*Pocket Predator TTF Mini-Taurus *

Tune can target hanging at 20 yards

USOPP Black .55mm

7mm steel ammo at 255 fps


----------



## ATO75

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Today i was shooting my Mark Johnson custom Tadpole.  lovely to shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


Thats a beauty right there.


----------



## Stankard757

Play slings for the day









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm shooting this birch natty today.
> Heading out on a fishing trip with my best friend. I might bag a few doves if the opportunity presents itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


Very nice 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

bingo said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this birch natty today.
> Heading out on a fishing trip with my best friend. I might bag a few doves if the opportunity presents itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Gave this little guy a couple shots after I got it built up ;-)


----------



## Stankard757

Port boy said:


> Gave this little guy a couple shots after I got it built up ;-)


Digital camo micarta?

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Stankard757 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave this little guy a couple shots after I got it built up ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Digital camo micarta?
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 no g10 https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/12-x-5-x-3-8-in-dark-desert-digital-camo-g10-forging-handle-material/A-p8934168e


----------



## ATO75

Port boy said:


> Gave this little guy a couple shots after I got it built up ;-)


That is slick


----------



## ATO75

Titan hunter today dressed in .70 Gnol
I like these bands. They got some stank on them.


----------



## ATO75

Titan hunter today dressed in .70 Gnol
I like these bands. They got some stank on them.


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Gave this little guy a couple shots after I got it built up ;-)


Dude!!! That came out killer!


----------



## 31610

Thanks Shane the mule one frame I should be good at think I have over 10 under my belt


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## ATO75

Beanflip said:


> EC51C1B4-2D8A-40DD-875D-C046839A219D.jpeg


Hey man thats cool. I have never seen plugs set up like that on a ttf before. Awesome


----------



## ATO75

I was out shooting these 2 before breakfast with a coffee before the no-see-um's chased me back indoors.


----------



## BushpotChef

ATO75 said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> EC51C1B4-2D8A-40DD-875D-C046839A219D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man thats cool. I have never seen plugs set up like that on a ttf before. Awesome
Click to expand...

Me neither & Im intrigued lol!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Gave this little guy a couple shots after I got it built up ;-)


Very nice big guy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

This is going for a trial directly set up with .7 ss band 22 12 tapers 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> This is going for a trial directly set up with .7 ss band 22 12 tapers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Ya buddy! I recognize that beauty!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting this 3D printed top slot frame that was sent to me last year. I can't remember the name of this design, but I'm liking it. I had to drill the slot holes a little bigger to get the bands to seat properly though...but it's great now

Trying out some .65 Precise in my preferred hunting dimensions...my finger seems to be handling the extra draw weight, which is good 

Anyone know what model this is?

I'd like to get permission from the designer to make a few wooden versions - for myself

Len























Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

This little cracker from my bud portboy 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

bingo said:


> This little cracker from my bud portboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Looks like a workhorse man sweet!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm shooting this 3D printed top slot frame that was sent to me last year. I can't remember the name of this design, but I'm liking it. I had to drill the slot holes a little bigger to get the bands to seat properly though...but it's great now
> Trying out some .65 Precise in my preferred hunting dimensions...my finger seems to be handling the extra draw weight, which is good
> Anyone know what model this is?
> I'd like to get permission from the designer to make a few wooden versions - for myself
> Len
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


going out on a limb but I say has a pp kinda look to it Len


----------



## ATO75

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm shooting this 3D printed top slot frame that was sent to me last year. I can't remember the name of this design, but I'm liking it. I had to drill the slot holes a little bigger to get the bands to seat properly though...but it's great now
> 
> Trying out some .65 Precise in my preferred hunting dimensions...my finger seems to be handling the extra draw weight, which is good
> 
> Anyone know what model this is?
> 
> I'd like to get permission from the designer to make a few wooden versions - for myself
> 
> Len
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


Very nice! I love .65 precise. I shot an interesting video with those bands today. They are not the fastest ou there but There isn't a band I am more consistent with. ???? that is a beauty frame right there. How do you get the bands to stay in there?


----------



## mattwalt

Len - PM'd you on this guy.

Port Boy - SimpleShot look actually with a large 'tweek'


----------



## 31610

Your thinking dead ringer Matt


----------



## BushpotChef

Port boy said:


> Your thinking dead ringer Matt


Thats where my brain went lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Port boy said:


> Your thinking dead ringer Matt


Nope - recognised it right away.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting one of my less costly SPS's today. One of my favorites.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

ATO75 said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting this 3D printed top slot frame that was sent to me last year. I can't remember the name of this design, but I'm liking it. I had to drill the slot holes a little bigger to get the bands to seat properly though...but it's great now
> 
> Trying out some .65 Precise in my preferred hunting dimensions...my finger seems to be handling the extra draw weight, which is good
> 
> Anyone know what model this is?
> 
> I'd like to get permission from the designer to make a few wooden versions - for myself
> 
> Len
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! I love .65 precise. I shot an interesting video with those bands today. They are not the fastest ou there but There isn't a band I am more consistent with.  that is a beauty frame right there. How do you get the bands to stay in there?
Click to expand...

Top slot band attachment...roll up the bands a little and stretch them so they slide down into the slot...

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these today


----------



## JASling

Been shooting this one scary accurately lately full butterfly .7 bands with 9.5 and 11mm steel.

Anyone notice the fork hit in the first pic?
If no then I did a good job for say 
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

JASling said:


> Been shooting this one scary accurately lately full butterfly .7 bands with 9.5 and 11mm steel.
> 
> Anyone notice the fork hit in the first pic?
> If no then I did a good job for say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That looks great! That's either a great hammered finish or you were really determined to shoot full butterfly. Lol


----------



## 10.1k

Found a piece of aged blackthorn in the woods and this is what sje looks like





















Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I carved this oak natty a couple of weeks ago, finished it with blo, put it aside to cure, and completely forgot about it...lol...I stumbled across it this evening and decided to throw some bands on it and test it out. Works great. It's really comfy and easy to get on target with...feels like a keeper

Len























Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Well, that is an awesome shooter, Bean!

Clever assembly of the ply. I didn't think you could recreate your HDPE Ocularis in ply.

But, you pulled it off, Bud!



Beanflip said:


> EC51C1B4-2D8A-40DD-875D-C046839A219D.jpeg


----------



## skarrd

10.1k said:


> Found a piece of aged blackthorn in the woods and this is what sje looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200907_215641.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200907_215720.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


Thats a nice looking peice of wood there,Excellent job bringing it back to life


----------



## skarrd

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I carved this oak natty a couple of weeks ago, finished it with blo, put it aside to cure, and completely forgot about it...lol...I stumbled across it this evening and decided to throw some bands on it and test it out. Works great. It's really comfy and easy to get on target with...feels like a keeper
> 
> Len
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


Another Beauty! still like that chuncky one tho lol


----------



## BushpotChef

Osage fork by Mr.Brooks × 5/8" marbles
SMB by @MikmaqWarrior × .36 lead
Alu core Colt by @MakoPat × .45 lead
Antler shooter by @bingo × 5/8" clays

Headed to an old spot I haven't hit in a while today, thought I'd bring along some options. These are my favorite non-synthetic frames in my collection. 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Cjw said:


> Shooting a new custom tube shooter from Dan Hood. Beautiful slingshot as are all of Dans slingshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad you like it.


----------



## bigdh2000

Well, here we go...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

10.1k said:


> Found a piece of aged blackthorn in the woods and this is what sje looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200907_215641.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200907_215720.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


That has some great character...very nice!!

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

skarrd said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I carved this oak natty a couple of weeks ago, finished it with blo, put it aside to cure, and completely forgot about it...lol...I stumbled across it this evening and decided to throw some bands on it and test it out. Works great. It's really comfy and easy to get on target with...feels like a keeper
> 
> Len
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Another Beauty! still like that chuncky one tho lol
Click to expand...

Thanks man!
yeah I'm looking forward to shooting that chunky one. I let the blo finish cure for a few days, so it should be ready for bands tomorrow or the next day

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

bigdh2000 said:


> Well, here we go...


Great shooting, Dan (I make the same exact sound and headshake when I miss..lol) Nice recovery too!! 
I find my shooting goes to sh*t when a camera is recording...or when I have an audience at all...my nerves get the best of me

Len

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

mattwalt said:


> Len - PM'd you on this guy.
> 
> Port Boy - SimpleShot look actually with a large 'tweek'


This is an awesome looking 3D print. I've been wanting to try the slot bands on my prints. Any chance to get a PM with more information about this frame?

Thanks,


----------



## Beanflip

JASling said:


> Been shooting this one scary accurately lately full butterfly .7 bands with 9.5 and 11mm steel.
> 
> Anyone notice the fork hit in the first pic?
> If no then I did a good job for say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I really like the hammered finish.


----------



## JASling

Beanflip said:


> JASling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting this one scary accurately lately full butterfly .7 bands with 9.5 and 11mm steel.
> 
> Anyone notice the fork hit in the first pic?
> If no then I did a good job for say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the hammered finish.
Click to expand...

Thanks  did it myself, but no more fork hit though 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Lovin this awesome Pocket Parasite by J-5


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Lovin this awesome Pocket Parasite by J-5


That's a crackin frame, my friend!

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. ss .25" maxim skeleton, pp .25" g10 med hts blank, the Duke and Magic Mo Chalice.


----------



## StringSlap

Finally got a chance to hit the woods and take some pot shots at various targets of opportunity! Made me realize that I'll never be a truly good shot if I just keep shooting in my basement/yard with mostly fixed distances. Had a few first try hits on pine cones and stuff, but really had to home in on more than I like to admit!


----------



## Ibojoe

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin this awesome Pocket Parasite by J-5
> 
> 
> 
> That's a crackin frame, my friend!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy! I'm surprised this one doesn't shoot all by its self! LOL.
I think this is the prettiest one yet.


----------



## cavedweller

Marble Cannon. Can't remember what the tube is but the OD is 7mm. Big wide forks. Not much use for smaller ammo but great for flinging marbles at horrible ceramic figurines. Loads of fun.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Well, this fatty is doing exactly what I designed it to do. It takes all of the pressure off of my index finger...very fun to shoot...easy to get on target...can't wait to put it to work hunting!!!

Len























Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

hoggy said:


> these 4 today, hoggy wild. ss .25" maxim skeleton, pp .25" g10 med hts blank, the Duke and Magic Mo Chalice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200908_164033.jpg


Wee did you purchase the little bags

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

bingo said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 4 today, hoggy wild. ss .25" maxim skeleton, pp .25" g10 med hts blank, the Duke and Magic Mo Chalice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200908_164033.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Wee did you purchase the little bags
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

nope, got the one on the left at academy sports and the one on the right off amazon from rothco. i have 3 camo and 3 black, they're meant to be ammo bags but work great as sling bags.


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today, hoggy wild. 1/2" marbles at 10m, 10 shots each.


----------



## StringSlap

Got back out into the woods again! This time with my pocket Thumper with clips. It's about a 30 mile drive, but there are over 800 acres of lightly traveled woods. Been trying 1/4 and 3/8 steel, 3/8 and 1/2 clay and marbles. Marbles have performed well at various distances. The clay is a bit unpredictable at longer ranges. The 1/4 steel loses its steam too quickly. The 3/8 steel has been performing very well and may be the winner. Light enough to fly flat for a decent distance and heavy enough to hit hard. Next time out I will compare 3/8 to 7/16.


----------



## ATO75

Today I was shooting the Titan hunter and the Scout LT. I wish I had the camera rolling. One of those days when you can't seem to miss. I wish I could shoot like that every day.


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> Got back out into the woods again! This time with my pocket Thumper with clips. It's about a 30 mile drive, but there are over 800 acres of lightly traveled woods. Been trying 1/4 and 3/8 steel, 3/8 and 1/2 clay and marbles. Marbles have performed well at various distances. The clay is a bit unpredictable at longer ranges. The 1/4 steel loses its steam too quickly. The 3/8 steel has been performing very well and may be the winner. Light enough to fly flat for a decent distance and heavy enough to hit hard. Next time out I will compare 3/8 to 7/16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clips1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clips2.jpg


Thats a beauty slingshot right there. I like 3/8 ammo too. I recently switched back from 8mm because of rising prices and shipping costs. I might not go back to 8 mm. I am shooting 3/8 really well and they make quick work of cans.


----------



## ATO75

hoggy said:


> these 6 today, hoggy wild. 1/2" marbles at 10m, 10 shots each.
> 20200909_153557.jpg


Do You find it tuff when you switch to different frames? It usually takes me a few shots to get back on target.


----------



## Island made

StringSlap said:


> Got back out into the woods again! This time with my pocket Thumper with clips. It's about a 30 mile drive, but there are over 800 acres of lightly traveled woods. Been trying 1/4 and 3/8 steel, 3/8 and 1/2 clay and marbles. Marbles have performed well at various distances. The clay is a bit unpredictable at longer ranges. The 1/4 steel loses its steam too quickly. The 3/8 steel has been performing very well and may be the winner. Light enough to fly flat for a decent distance and heavy enough to hit hard. Next time out I will compare 3/8 to 7/16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clips1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clips2.jpg


Love seeing that long elastic!!


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got back out into the woods again! This time with my pocket Thumper with clips. It's about a 30 mile drive, but there are over 800 acres of lightly traveled woods. Been trying 1/4 and 3/8 steel, 3/8 and 1/2 clay and marbles. Marbles have performed well at various distances. The clay is a bit unpredictable at longer ranges. The 1/4 steel loses its steam too quickly. The 3/8 steel has been performing very well and may be the winner. Light enough to fly flat for a decent distance and heavy enough to hit hard. Next time out I will compare 3/8 to 7/16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clips1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clips2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing that long elastic!!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I regret not really giving butterfly a fair chance earlier in my sling journey. I guess it was just something that I had to work up to. Like PFS! Now I can't imagine shooting any other way.


----------



## hoggy

ATO75 said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 6 today, hoggy wild. 1/2" marbles at 10m, 10 shots each.
> 20200909_153557.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Do You find it tuff when you switch to different frames? It usually takes me a few shots to get back on target.
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

hoggy said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 6 today, hoggy wild. 1/2" marbles at 10m, 10 shots each.
> 20200909_153557.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Do You find it tuff when you switch to different frames? It usually takes me a few shots to get back on target.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Stankard757

This afternoon fun..
Mini taurus, Skim board OPFS and a new one. 3/8 steel









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

ATO I'm pretty much the same with all frames...bad


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

hoggy said:


> ATO I'm pretty much the same with all frames...bad


lol, right there with ya hoggy, 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Lovin this awesome Pocket Parasite by J-5


There she is !!  .. So glad you like it my friend!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

skarrd said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i was shooting my Mark Johnson custom Tadpole.  lovely to shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> interesting looking frame,good looking too
Click to expand...

Thanks man!!  it shoots and holds nicely!

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i was shooting my Mark Johnson custom Tadpole.  lovely to shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very cool sling Joey....got a pic of it in your hand, how it's held?
> 
> Does Mark have a website ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I will take a pic and post it buddy! Im not sure if he has a website . but u can find him on facebook under his name .. Or Johnsons custom catapults  .. Its a nice design . shoots well and holds great

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Man that's a beauty!! Super cool design!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Wait g on this bad boy to show up.


----------



## Ibojoe

This J5 is killer!


----------



## hoggy

Ibojoe said:


> This J5 is killer!


definitely a copperhead killer


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Stankard757

Today's play dates. Spring breaker PFS .6 SS black, bamboo (R)evolution .5 GZK and the taurus mini .7 Sumeike. 









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Going hunting with a buddy on the edge of town, taking along ole' faithful the SMB × TBG & .36 lead.

11°C. Hot coffee made. Let's boogie. 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Thump'n away with my Portboy special!


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild


----------



## skarrd

,hunting the Wiley Pinecone in the back pasture today,3/8s clays


----------



## ATO75

BushpotChef said:


> Going hunting with a buddy on the edge of town, taking along ole' faithful the SMB × TBG & .36 lead.
> 
> 11°C. Hot coffee made. Let's boogie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


I think I have seen that frame before. Is that from Mi'kmaq Warrior?


----------



## hoggy

hoggy said:


> these 2 today, hoggy wild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200911_160409.jpg


dang it 3 not 2


----------



## skarrd

these 3 this evening,3/8s steels,started out frameless,till i forgot to *bump*,took a fork hit,so switched over to the other 2 to try and cut some cans


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

This morning's shooter.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Rayshot custom OTT Champ. It's made from the same material used in the "Bone Grip" slingshots. Virtually indestructible and super cool!


----------



## Ibojoe

SLINGDUDE said:


> Rayshot custom OTT Champ. It's made from the same material used in the "Bone Grip" slingshots. Virtually indestructible and super cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200912_121726.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200912_114458.jpg


Love that one, its a beauty!!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATO75

I was out shooting the review for the evo today. It was a blast. I setup a bunch of targets in the Bush and had at them. It was so much fun.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Ibojoe said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rayshot custom OTT Champ. It's made from the same material used in the "Bone Grip" slingshots. Virtually indestructible and super cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200912_121726.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200912_114458.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Love that one, its a beauty!!
Click to expand...

Thanks, Joe!


----------



## BushpotChef

ATO75 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going hunting with a buddy on the edge of town, taking along ole' faithful the SMB × TBG & .36 lead.
> 
> 11°C. Hot coffee made. Let's boogie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have seen that frame before. Is that from Mi'kmaq Warrior?
Click to expand...

Certainly is my friend, the Small Mouth Bass.

Absolutely killer 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

shootin these today,funny thing these little BB shooters are more accurate at 40 feet on an aluminium can than they are at 20 feet on paper,or it could just be me,lol. also tried out some flats in frameless style,interesting difference in shootabilitys,hmmm


----------



## ATO75

BushpotChef said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going hunting with a buddy on the edge of town, taking along ole' faithful the SMB × TBG & .36 lead.
> 11°C. Hot coffee made. Let's boogie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have seen that frame before. Is that from Mi'kmaq Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly is my friend, the Small Mouth Bass.
> Absolutely killer
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh man I saw that frame on his Instagram feed and was amazed. Good to see its in good hands!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.All looped tube shooters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

ATO75 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going hunting with a buddy on the edge of town, taking along ole' faithful the SMB × TBG & .36 lead.
> 11°C. Hot coffee made. Let's boogie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have seen that frame before. Is that from Mi'kmaq Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly is my friend, the Small Mouth Bass.
> Absolutely killer
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man I saw that frame on his Instagram feed and was amazed. Good to see its in good hands!
Click to expand...

Thanks alot my friend, I love it 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Pocket dump.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

These are always edc









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

slingshot_toddly said:


> These are always edc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That bottom one is 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

bingo said:


> slingshot_toddly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are always edc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That bottom one is
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

They are a s1 set by mone waller.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

These 2 today 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Nice natty.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

JASling said:


> These 2 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice natty.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Shot the Titan hunter for about 45 minutes then it started raining. So I started carving out this maple natty. Its still got some work to do but should be a fun light band shooter when its done.


----------



## Stankard757

slingshot_toddly said:


> Pocket dump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Really like the top one

Skate boards?

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetosling123

Took the tube master out today after the storm and got a fork hit!!! 
Now it's time to fix this thing!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

put different *bands* on the BB shooter,shot in the garage till the clouds covered the sun,and went and shot the red 1745 frameless at cans,till the clouds moved again,back in the garage BBs


----------



## ATO75

Well I gave 3/4 butterfly a shot today. Got some hits but it didn't go so well. Got some lovely band kisses on my cheek though. Lol


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Well I gave 3/4 butterfly a shot today. Got some hits but it didn't go so well. Got some lovely band kisses on my cheek though. Lol


Hey buddy, not sure on your butter technique..but if you turn your pouch 90 degrees and put your thumb in front of the ball so it "speed bumps" on release and you will never get a face hit again

Be careful tho...once you go butter there's no going back.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I gave 3/4 butterfly a shot today. Got some hits but it didn't go so well. Got some lovely band kisses on my cheek though. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, not sure on your butter technique..but if you turn your pouch 90 degrees and put your thumb in front of the ball so it "speed bumps" on release and you will never get a face hit again
> Be careful tho...once you go butter there's no going back.
Click to expand...

To be honest I have no idea what I am doing. Just kinda figuring it out I guess. My left and right was good but my up and down was terrible. I just need to practice more and maybe watch some videos.


----------



## Beanflip

Shot these today!


----------



## AUSSIE4

Here's what I am shooting today, Titan Hunter and a pine natural I made. Both wearing 20/15 .6 sumeike set up for shooting 8mm steel very fast, touching 330fps. I shoot them both for target shooting and hunting.


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I gave 3/4 butterfly a shot today. Got some hits but it didn't go so well. Got some lovely band kisses on my cheek though. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, not sure on your butter technique..but if you turn your pouch 90 degrees and put your thumb in front of the ball so it "speed bumps" on release and you will never get a face hit again
> Be careful tho...once you go butter there's no going back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest I have no idea what I am doing. Just kinda figuring it out I guess. My left and right was good but my up and down was terrible. I just need to practice more and maybe watch some videos.
Click to expand...

You will find that even tho butterfly is a "floating" anchor, technically you still anchor because when I shoot the bands touch the exact same spot on my cheek every time.


----------



## Island made

This is the first frame my friend ibojoe sent me, it's still one of my very favourites.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I gave 3/4 butterfly a shot today. Got some hits but it didn't go so well. Got some lovely band kisses on my cheek though. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, not sure on your butter technique..but if you turn your pouch 90 degrees and put your thumb in front of the ball so it "speed bumps" on release and you will never get a face hit again
> Be careful tho...once you go butter there's no going back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest I have no idea what I am doing. Just kinda figuring it out I guess. My left and right was good but my up and down was terrible. I just need to practice more and maybe watch some videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will find that even tho butterfly is a "floating" anchor, technically you still anchor because when I shoot the bands touch the exact same spot on my cheek every time.
Click to expand...

Ya that was what I was thinking too. I am sure the problem was my pouch hand. It just felt wrong. Next time I try this I will record it just for me to help diagnose bad shots.


----------



## ATO75

AUSSIE4 said:


> Here's what I am shooting today, Titan Hunter and a pine natural I made. Both wearing 20/15 .6 sumeike set up for shooting 8mm steel very fast, touching 330fps. I shoot them both for target shooting and hunting.


Man I love the Titan Hunter. What a great slingshot. It is probably the one I shoot the best. What size did you get? I have the medium.


----------



## AUSSIE4

ATO75 said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I am shooting today, Titan Hunter and a pine natural I made. Both wearing 20/15 .6 sumeike set up for shooting 8mm steel very fast, touching 330fps. I shoot them both for target shooting and hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I love the Titan Hunter. What a great slingshot. It is probably the one I shoot the best. What size did you get? I have the medium.
Click to expand...

Yeah I love it too. Made a shot the other day putting out a tealight candle from 10m, only took me 15 shots to hit the flame never tried it before. I also have the medium and it is the slingshot I also shoot the best.


----------



## BushpotChef

Island made said:


> This is the first frame my friend ibojoe sent me, it's still one of my very favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0E95ADC5-4DF4-45F7-9B2B-11D4B9FAAD9C.jpeg


Ouuuuuuuu...Ahhhhh... :O !

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

My custom lucky gator foot LBS all weekend! 









Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

My new flip from @flipgun


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> This is the first frame my friend ibojoe sent me, it's still one of my very favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0E95ADC5-4DF4-45F7-9B2B-11D4B9FAAD9C.jpeg


Wow that is gorgeous. Amazing work. What kind of wood is that!


----------



## ATO75

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> My custom lucky gator foot LBS all weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


That is so cool!


----------



## BushpotChef

Going hunting with my @MojaveMo F16 hunter with some 3/4"×9" straight cuts of SniperSlings new 0.6 elastic & .36 lead. Been hush hush about it until I could give some solid feedback, its been about 2 weeks of shooting it almost everyday alongside my other frames.

Full review to come...this things SICK. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first frame my friend ibojoe sent me, it's still one of my very favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0E95ADC5-4DF4-45F7-9B2B-11D4B9FAAD9C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is gorgeous. Amazing work. What kind of wood is that!
Click to expand...

Joseph makes a beautiful frame! And the best finish bar none! This is cedar.


----------



## raventree78

Took these bad lads to the range, had a lot of fun too


----------



## BushpotChef

raventree78 said:


> Took these bad lads to the range, had a lot of fun too


Nice set there man! You gotta coin stuck in the WASP? I did the same thing to my old one haha!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

raventree78 said:


> Took these bad lads to the range, had a lot of fun too


Nice line up. I have my first wasp coming. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## BushpotChef

I guess I could have attached a picture :









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

BushpotChef said:


> I guess I could have attached a picture :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Yo BPC! I'm glad you can 'hold' it. Makery is complicated if you only know how to make one size frame!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

BushpotChef said:


> I guess I could have attached a picture :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


That is one nice F-16. I have to get mine out and shoot it soon.


----------



## ATO75

BushpotChef said:


> I guess I could have attached a picture :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Hey thats really cool!


----------



## BushpotChef

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could have attached a picture :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is one nice F-16. I have to get mine out and shoot it soon.
Click to expand...

Thanks alot GG, never had one like this I must say it stands out in my collection. Everyone who sees it wants to try it out haha. One thing I know it it will be my shooter of choice when I give darts a serious go. These wide a$$ed forks are perfect!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

raventree78 said:


> Took these bad lads to the range, had a lot of fun too


Like the one on top right.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Usually my almost daily practice consists of shooting tight groups with 7 to 8 mm steel ammo at circles drawn on corrugated cardboard placed at 10 yards.

Today was different, as it is acorn season, and that I found an old oak tree with XL-sized acorns: roughly 3 cm long, 15 mm wide...did I say heavy? This seasonal ammo packs a healthy punch on tin cans: mine was suspended at about 8 yards, and needless to say that it had a bad day. Shoot acorns at hard surfaces, and they will fragment very nicely indeed: no time for boredom here!

My homemade steel rod slingshot with double layered flat bands and a large pouch sent those bullet-shaped acorns to the target with impressive accuracy. I can only suggest that you give this a try, particularly as the ammo concerned is free and abundant anywhere there are oak trees.

Acorn harvest time is around mid-September, but make sure you use them while they're green and fresh to get the best ballistic properties out of them. B)


----------



## BushpotChef

Pebble Shooter said:


> Usually my almost daily practice consists of shooting tight groups with 7 to 8 mm steel ammo at circles drawn on corrugated cardboard placed at 10 yards.
> 
> Today was different, as it is acorn season, and that I found an old oak tree with XL-sized acorns: roughly 3 cm long, 15 mm wide...did I say heavy? This seasonal ammo packs a healthy punch on tin cans: mine was suspended at about 8 yards, and needless to say that it had a bad day. Shoot acorns at hard surfaces, and they will fragment very nicely indeed: no time for boredom here!
> 
> My homemade steel rod slingshot with double layered flat bands and a large pouch sent those bullet-shaped acorns to the target with impressive accuracy. I can only suggest that you give this a try, particularly as the ammo concerned is free and abundant anywhere there are oak trees.
> 
> Acorn harvest time is around mid-September, but make sure you use them while they're green and fresh to get the best ballistic properties out of them. B)


Oh please please pop a pest with that bad boy! Hahaha very cool PS!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

BushpotChef said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took these bad lads to the range, had a lot of fun too
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set there man! You gotta coin stuck in the WASP? I did the same thing to my old one haha!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Yup the original factory emblem came out so I just glued a dime in there lol
Click to expand...




ATO75 said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took these bad lads to the range, had a lot of fun too
> 
> 
> 
> Nice line up. I have my first wasp coming. Can't wait to try it out.
> 
> The wasps are nice, I have the uniphoxx and the delta wing and they are both great to shoot
Click to expand...




Ipdvolvoz said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took these bad lads to the range, had a lot of fun too
> 
> 
> 
> Like the one on top right.
> 
> Yeah that one is a right good shooter
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. all 3 good shooters. may just keep these 3 in the hoggy wild lineup, with one or two guest additions, for awhile.


----------



## Stankard757

(R)evolution, mini Taurus, Natty PFS, Spring Breaker PFS


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

These two today..


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

ATO75 said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My custom lucky gator foot LBS all weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool!
Click to expand...

Thank you!!

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My custom lucky gator foot LBS all weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

i concur, that is cool.


----------



## raventree78

Man oh man was it an awesome day at the range  beautiful weather in the 60's, light breeze, over cast, nice and quiet. I was not on fire with accuracy but was definitely in the "zone". I cut a bunch of cans and had a great time. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

hoggy said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My custom lucky gator foot LBS all weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i concur, that is cool.
Click to expand...

Thank you man!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My custom lucky gator foot LBS all weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Would be cool with a spider or scorpion.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZippyBands

Brushpotchef,

I sure do like the looks of the modified F-16 with the two small welded ears!

I don't have a welder and no one that I know sells these, so I guess I will just have to look enviously at your slingshot or buy a welder.....!


----------



## BushpotChef

ZippyBands said:


> Brushpotchef,
> I sure do like the looks of the modified F-16 with the two small welded ears!
> 
> I don't have a welder and no one that I know sells these, so I guess I will just have to look enviously at your slingshot or buy a welder.....!


Thanks man! You may be able to start a thread on here, asking if anyone is capable of making one for you? I personally got my from Mojave MO, although I'm fairly sure mine is a one-off as he mentioned what a task it was to shape the handle LOL. Good luck on your search!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today hoggy wild.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Island made said:


> This is the first frame my friend ibojoe sent me, it's still one of my very favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0E95ADC5-4DF4-45F7-9B2B-11D4B9FAAD9C.jpeg


Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Thumpin today with my Island Made.


----------



## Ibojoe

Thumpin today with my Island Made.


----------



## Ibojoe

Thumpin today with my Island Made.


----------



## Island made

raventree78 said:


> Man oh man was it an awesome day at the range  beautiful weather in the 60's, light breeze, over cast, nice and quiet. I was not on fire with accuracy but was definitely in the "zone". I cut a bunch of cans and had a great time. What more could you ask for?


Hey! I recognize that curvy walnut there! That's probably the nicest frame Ibojoe ever made. Treasure that one buddy.


----------



## raventree78

Island made said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man oh man was it an awesome day at the range  beautiful weather in the 60's, light breeze, over cast, nice and quiet. I was not on fire with accuracy but was definitely in the "zone". I cut a bunch of cans and had a great time. What more could you ask for?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I recognize that curvy walnut there! That's probably the nicest frame Ibojoe ever made. Treasure that one buddy.
Click to expand...

For sure man! I am torn, it is so beautiful that I feel dumb taking the risk shooting it but that is what it was made for. It sets in the hand so nice and is just a joy to experience.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Island made said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man oh man was it an awesome day at the range  beautiful weather in the 60's, light breeze, over cast, nice and quiet. I was not on fire with accuracy but was definitely in the "zone". I cut a bunch of cans and had a great time. What more could you ask for?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I recognize that curvy walnut there! That's probably the nicest frame Ibojoe ever made. Treasure that one buddy.
Click to expand...

I like your work.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Keeping it light today..


----------



## Tree Man

I rigged my snakehead for "small ball". I love this setup. 2mm solid rounds on heavy leather tabs for .177 bbs. Hummmmmmmbaby!


----------



## Tree Man

ZippyBands said:


> Brushpotchef,
> I sure do like the looks of the modified F-16 with the two small welded ears!
> 
> I don't have a welder and no one that I know sells these, so I guess I will just have to look enviously at your slingshot or buy a welder.....!


Or reach out to Moses.......


----------



## StringSlap

Hit the woods today with my Island Made chalice!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

BushpotChef said:


> ZippyBands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushpotchef,
> I sure do like the looks of the modified F-16 with the two small welded ears!
> 
> I don't have a welder and no one that I know sells these, so I guess I will just have to look enviously at your slingshot or buy a welder.....!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! You may be able to start a thread on here, asking if anyone is capable of making one for you? I personally got my from Mojave MO, although I'm fairly sure mine is a one-off as he mentioned what a task it was to shape the handle LOL. Good luck on your search!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yo Zippy. Not much trickery in this F-16 modification that I copied straight from the Grandpa Grumpy design. I've been to New Mexico and you can easily find an ol' geezer to weld the grip grabbers on in any fashion you choose. The handle can be a task but it is doable! I made three, chopped one into a PFS, sold one, and kept one. I've been thinking I should put together a dozen more as my welder is blind in one eye and is looking a little pale these days.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MOJAVE MO said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZippyBands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushpotchef,
> I sure do like the looks of the modified F-16 with the two small welded ears!
> 
> I don't have a welder and no one that I know sells these, so I guess I will just have to look enviously at your slingshot or buy a welder.....!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! You may be able to start a thread on here, asking if anyone is capable of making one for you? I personally got my from Mojave MO, although I'm fairly sure mine is a one-off as he mentioned what a task it was to shape the handle LOL. Good luck on your search!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Zippy. Not much trickery in this F-16 modification that I copied straight from the Grandpa Grumpy design. I've been to New Mexico and you can easily find an ol' geezer to weld the grip grabbers on in any fashion you choose. The handle can be a task but it is doable! I made three, chopped one into a PFS, sold one, and kept one. I've been thinking I should put together a dozen more as my welder is blind in one eye and is looking a little pale these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Do it Mo! The world needs more of your wicked F-16's!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

BushpotChef said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZippyBands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushpotchef,
> I sure do like the looks of the modified F-16 with the two small welded ears!
> 
> I don't have a welder and no one that I know sells these, so I guess I will just have to look enviously at your slingshot or buy a welder.....!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! You may be able to start a thread on here, asking if anyone is capable of making one for you? I personally got my from Mojave MO, although I'm fairly sure mine is a one-off as he mentioned what a task it was to shape the handle LOL. Good luck on your search!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Zippy. Not much trickery in this F-16 modification that I copied straight from the Grandpa Grumpy design. I've been to New Mexico and you can easily find an ol' geezer to weld the grip grabbers on in any fashion you choose. The handle can be a task but it is doable! I made three, chopped one into a PFS, sold one, and kept one. I've been thinking I should put together a dozen more as my welder is blind in one eye and is looking a little pale these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it Mo! The world needs more of your wicked F-16's!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Put me on that list


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tree Man said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZippyBands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushpotchef,
> I sure do like the looks of the modified F-16 with the two small welded ears!
> 
> I don't have a welder and no one that I know sells these, so I guess I will just have to look enviously at your slingshot or buy a welder.....!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! You may be able to start a thread on here, asking if anyone is capable of making one for you? I personally got my from Mojave MO, although I'm fairly sure mine is a one-off as he mentioned what a task it was to shape the handle LOL. Good luck on your search!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Zippy. Not much trickery in this F-16 modification that I copied straight from the Grandpa Grumpy design. I've been to New Mexico and you can easily find an ol' geezer to weld the grip grabbers on in any fashion you choose. The handle can be a task but it is doable! I made three, chopped one into a PFS, sold one, and kept one. I've been thinking I should put together a dozen more as my welder is blind in one eye and is looking a little pale these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it Mo! The world needs more of your wicked F-16's!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put me on that list
Click to expand...

Deal. I'm not kidding about Benny from Benny's Yard Art. Not many people are buying giant pterodactyl's made out of discarded Chrysler bumpers welded together. I bet he'd be happy to weld a bunch of F-16's into shape.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MOJAVE MO said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZippyBands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushpotchef,
> I sure do like the looks of the modified F-16 with the two small welded ears!
> 
> I don't have a welder and no one that I know sells these, so I guess I will just have to look enviously at your slingshot or buy a welder.....!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! You may be able to start a thread on here, asking if anyone is capable of making one for you? I personally got my from Mojave MO, although I'm fairly sure mine is a one-off as he mentioned what a task it was to shape the handle LOL. Good luck on your search!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Zippy. Not much trickery in this F-16 modification that I copied straight from the Grandpa Grumpy design. I've been to New Mexico and you can easily find an ol' geezer to weld the grip grabbers on in any fashion you choose. The handle can be a task but it is doable! I made three, chopped one into a PFS, sold one, and kept one. I've been thinking I should put together a dozen more as my welder is blind in one eye and is looking a little pale these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it Mo! The world needs more of your wicked F-16's!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put me on that list
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deal. I'm not kidding about Benny from Benny's Yard Art. Not many people are buying giant pterodactyl's made out of discarded Chrysler bumpers welded together. I bet he'd be happy to weld a bunch of F-16's into shape.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You're gonna have alot of happy people on your hands man she's a beast!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

BushpotChef said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZippyBands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushpotchef,
> I sure do like the looks of the modified F-16 with the two small welded ears!
> 
> I don't have a welder and no one that I know sells these, so I guess I will just have to look enviously at your slingshot or buy a welder.....!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! You may be able to start a thread on here, asking if anyone is capable of making one for you? I personally got my from Mojave MO, although I'm fairly sure mine is a one-off as he mentioned what a task it was to shape the handle LOL. Good luck on your search!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Zippy. Not much trickery in this F-16 modification that I copied straight from the Grandpa Grumpy design. I've been to New Mexico and you can easily find an ol' geezer to weld the grip grabbers on in any fashion you choose. The handle can be a task but it is doable! I made three, chopped one into a PFS, sold one, and kept one. I've been thinking I should put together a dozen more as my welder is blind in one eye and is looking a little pale these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it Mo! The world needs more of your wicked F-16's!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So have you figured out that 4" Fork Gap Yet?! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MOJAVE MO said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZippyBands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushpotchef,
> I sure do like the looks of the modified F-16 with the two small welded ears!
> 
> I don't have a welder and no one that I know sells these, so I guess I will just have to look enviously at your slingshot or buy a welder.....!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! You may be able to start a thread on here, asking if anyone is capable of making one for you? I personally got my from Mojave MO, although I'm fairly sure mine is a one-off as he mentioned what a task it was to shape the handle LOL. Good luck on your search!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Zippy. Not much trickery in this F-16 modification that I copied straight from the Grandpa Grumpy design. I've been to New Mexico and you can easily find an ol' geezer to weld the grip grabbers on in any fashion you choose. The handle can be a task but it is doable! I made three, chopped one into a PFS, sold one, and kept one. I've been thinking I should put together a dozen more as my welder is blind in one eye and is looking a little pale these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it Mo! The world needs more of your wicked F-16's!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So have you figured out that 4" Fork Gap Yet?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes sir I have to anchor quite low (corner of mouth!) much like my SERE, but it's just great. Cant stress enough what a sweet frame it is for consistency, taking it out for another hunt in the morning. 

It's on my short list to get this (& its mini counterpart) out to the masses. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Coyote TTF from Sling-Tech. Have been enjoying my Torque a lot and wanting to try something ergo like that but TTF. Sling-Tech shipped quickly and the Coyote was about what I was hoping for. Very nice all around. Came with two GZK bands (black and yellow/orange) which were great but had to try the Gong Chi green 0.7 that also just arrived from Cattyshack. And color clashes that would make my wife give me that look they are a great combo.

The frame is a tad large for my smallish hands but still comfortable to shoot. HDPE body is light but feels good. The grooves for tying the bands are deeper than on other frames I gotten recently. A bit more work to get the first wrap in but after that very nice, feels like the bands are anchored to the frame extra well. No lanyard hole but figure that is easy to add if I want. Very happy with it overall.

One thing I really like about the frame is the wide fork tips, 33mm. No problem with getting wide bands on, just like the Torque.

Also like the Gong Chi bands. The Gong Chi pulls about 20% harder than Simpleshot black 0.8 for same cut (25-20 taper, 6.25 inch active, Simpleshot 0.8 pulls ~16 lbs, Gong Chi 0.7 pulls ~19.5lbs). For the good bit of extra pull weight the Gong Chi delivers a modest velocity boost, ~220 fps with 7/16 steel vs 210 with the Simpleshot 0.8 this afternoon. Both really zip them out there pretty well and got the 3/8 steel going up around 250 fps. Not sure which I will settle on after pondering the modest fps gain for the heavier pull.

All in all a great day playing with some new options.


----------



## Stankard757

High Desert Flipper said:


> Coyote TTF from Sling-Tech. Have been enjoying my Torque a lot and wanting to try something ergo like that but TTF. Sling-Tech shipped quickly and the Coyote was about what I was hoping for. Very nice all around. Came with two GZK bands (black and yellow/orange) which were great but had to try the Gong Chi green 0.7 that also just arrived from Cattyshack. And color clashes that would make my wife give me that look they are a great combo.
> 
> The frame is a tad large for my smallish hands but still comfortable to shoot. HDPE body is light but feels good. The grooves for tying the bands are deeper than on other frames I gotten recently. A bit more work to get the first wrap in but after that very nice, feels like the bands are anchored to the frame extra well. No lanyard hole but figure that is easy to add if I want. Very happy with it overall.
> 
> One thing I really like about the frame is the wide fork tips, 33mm. No problem with getting wide bands on, just like the Torque.
> 
> Also like the Gong Chi bands. The Gong Chi pulls about 20% harder than Simpleshot black 0.8 for same cut (25-20 taper, 6.25 inch active, Simpleshot 0.8 pulls ~16 lbs, Gong Chi 0.7 pulls ~19.5lbs). For the good bit of extra pull weight the Gong Chi delivers a modest velocity boost, ~220 fps with 7/16 steel vs 210 with the Simpleshot 0.8 this afternoon. Both really zip them out there pretty well and got the 3/8 steel going up around 250 fps. Not sure which I will settle on after pondering the modest fps gain for the heavier pull.
> 
> All in all a great day playing with some new options.


Nice. The sling looks interesting might take a look at it.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Thumpers this morning have a great Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Ibojoe

Ahaa, something new has been added. Top slots! Love it brother!


----------



## hoggy

Tree Man said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZippyBands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushpotchef,
> I sure do like the looks of the modified F-16 with the two small welded ears!
> 
> I don't have a welder and no one that I know sells these, so I guess I will just have to look enviously at your slingshot or buy a welder.....!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! You may be able to start a thread on here, asking if anyone is capable of making one for you? I personally got my from Mojave MO, although I'm fairly sure mine is a one-off as he mentioned what a task it was to shape the handle LOL. Good luck on your search!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Zippy. Not much trickery in this F-16 modification that I copied straight from the Grandpa Grumpy design. I've been to New Mexico and you can easily find an ol' geezer to weld the grip grabbers on in any fashion you choose. The handle can be a task but it is doable! I made three, chopped one into a PFS, sold one, and kept one. I've been thinking I should put together a dozen more as my welder is blind in one eye and is looking a little pale these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it Mo! The world needs more of your wicked F-16's!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put me on that list
> 
> me too, me too, me too.
Click to expand...


----------



## BushpotChef

hoggy said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZippyBands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushpotchef,
> I sure do like the looks of the modified F-16 with the two small welded ears!
> 
> I don't have a welder and no one that I know sells these, so I guess I will just have to look enviously at your slingshot or buy a welder.....!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! You may be able to start a thread on here, asking if anyone is capable of making one for you? I personally got my from Mojave MO, although I'm fairly sure mine is a one-off as he mentioned what a task it was to shape the handle LOL. Good luck on your search!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Zippy. Not much trickery in this F-16 modification that I copied straight from the Grandpa Grumpy design. I've been to New Mexico and you can easily find an ol' geezer to weld the grip grabbers on in any fashion you choose. The handle can be a task but it is doable! I made three, chopped one into a PFS, sold one, and kept one. I've been thinking I should put together a dozen more as my welder is blind in one eye and is looking a little pale these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it Mo! The world needs more of your wicked F-16's!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put me on that list
> me too, me too, me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

See what I'm saying @MOJAVE MO !?

They're what the people neeeeed!! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. 2 bulls, 1 for black torque and 1 for black widow hts.


----------



## Cjw

Thought I'd shoot my Alley Cat and Flat Cat Pro. Need to get out my King Cat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Thumpers this morning have a great Wednesday everyone!
> 4B4566F6-6C13-43E2-86B1-05264F93948A.jpeg


Wow those are gorgeous! I love the black and red.


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thumpers this morning have a great Wednesday everyone! 4B4566F6-6C13-43E2-86B1-05264F93948A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow those are gorgeous! I love the black and red.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Thumpin today with my Island Made.


Beautuful brother!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Cjw said:


> Thought I'd shoot my Alley Cat and Flat Cat Pro. Need to get out my King Cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


cool, i have two like that too.


----------



## hoggy

just the fowler sparrow today, hoggy wild. thought it was supposed to rain all day, but didn't, so i got out and shot. 3 bulls.


----------



## ATO75

hoggy said:


> just the fowler sparrow today, hoggy wild. thought it was supposed to rain all day, but didn't, so i got out and shot. 3 bulls.
> 20200917_165520_HDR.jpg


How do you like that frame? I have one coming snail mail. 2 weeks in and not any where close. Its killing me. How do you like.


----------



## hoggy

ATO75 said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just the fowler sparrow today, hoggy wild. thought it was supposed to rain all day, but didn't, so i got out and shot. 3 bulls.
> 20200917_165520_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that frame? I have one coming snail mail. 2 weeks in and not any where close. Its killing me. How do you like.
> 
> it's a very nice frame, got a good feel and feels nice in the hand. i shoot it in a pinch/side brace grip
Click to expand...


----------



## ATO75

Epic day shooting these three cutting cards.


----------



## KawKan

hoggy said:


> just the fowler sparrow today, hoggy wild. thought it was supposed to rain all day, but didn't, so i got out and shot. 3 bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200917_165520_HDR.jpg


Nice shooting, Hoggy!

You really had that Sparrow dialed in for 12-16. Great 5-shot group, buddy!


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just the fowler sparrow today, hoggy wild. thought it was supposed to rain all day, but didn't, so i got out and shot. 3 bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200917_165520_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting, Hoggy!
> You really had that Sparrow dialed in for 12-16. Great 5-shot group, buddy!
Click to expand...

Thanks. Figured why i was all over the place. One side of the bands was getting to unloosen. After the correction, more better


----------



## skarrd

still piddlin with this one,put a mid frame finger lanyard on it,but i think the pinky lanyard works better


----------



## urbanshooter

The Sparrow just landed... I know what I'll be shooting for the next few days... It's a lovely frame. Smaller than I thought it would be and it feels good!
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

urbanshooter said:


> The Sparrow just landed... I know what I'll be shooting for the next few days... It's a lovely frame. Smaller than I thought it would be and it feels good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Nice photos that looks great, first shots of it I actually like TBH. I didn't realize those fork tips have a flat side, that's a nice aesthetic touch. Let us know how you're getting on with it 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

urbanshooter said:


> The Sparrow just landed... I know what I'll be shooting for the next few days... It's a lovely frame. Smaller than I thought it would be and it feels good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I have one coming too but it is taking so long. Glad to hear people are liking them though.


----------



## bingo

These 2 beautiful frames 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Man there are so many amazing and beautiful slingshots out there. And then we have the incredible people that make and use and discuss them. What an awesome hobby we are involved in


----------



## SLINGDUDE

urbanshooter said:


> The Sparrow just landed... I know what I'll be shooting for the next few days... It's a lovely frame. Smaller than I thought it would be and it feels good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Maybe i just overlooked them somewhere, but I dont recall seeing dimensions for this frame. I'm curious what the outside fork width is.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

raventree78 said:


> Man there are so many amazing and beautiful slingshots out there. And then we have the incredible people that make and use and discuss them. What an awesome hobby we are involved in


Here, Here!!! I'll shoot to that!


----------



## urbanshooter

SLINGDUDE said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sparrow just landed... I know what I'll be shooting for the next few days... It's a lovely frame. Smaller than I thought it would be and it feels good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i just overlooked them somewhere, but I dont recall seeing dimensions for this frame. I'm curious what the outside fork width is.
Click to expand...

I don't recall seeing the dimensions published either!

Measured dimensions on my frame are:

Frame width - 83.5 mm
Frame Height - 143 mm
Shooting Gap - 40.5 mm
Fork size - 21.5 mm

I think the numbers may be a little weird because it's really modelled after a hand carved natty? Simple Shot says it's "exact" but I'd be a little skeptical... There is no way a hand carved natty can be so flawlessly symmetrical? I believe they 3D scanned it, then digitally touched-up its symmetry for production...

I also notice a very slight slope back on the tips... very slight though and almost unnoticeable...

Someone called this a synthetic natural and I think that's accurate? It's a "synnatty"! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Synnatty!! I like it haha. Thanks for the reply and the dimensions Urbanshooter! That's exactly what I needed to know. I think there might be a sparrow in my future now.


----------



## Island made

Shooting ibojoe's ssotm winner. Love this thing! Thanks brother.


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. 3 bulls, 2 for the Magic Mo Chalice & 1 for the Black Widow Sere


----------



## hoggy

urbanshooter said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sparrow just landed... I know what I'll be shooting for the next few days... It's a lovely frame. Smaller than I thought it would be and it feels good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i just overlooked them somewhere, but I dont recall seeing dimensions for this frame. I'm curious what the outside fork width is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't recall seeing the dimensions published either!
> 
> Measured dimensions on my frame are:
> 
> Frame width - 83.5 mm
> Frame Height - 143 mm
> Shooting Gap - 40.5 mm
> Fork size - 21.5 mm
> 
> I think the numbers may be a little weird because it's really modelled after a hand carved natty? Simple Shot says it's "exact" but I'd be a little skeptical... There is no way a hand carved natty can be so flawlessly symmetrical? I believe they 3D scanned it, then digitally touched-up its symmetry for production...
> 
> I also notice a very slight slope back on the tips... very slight though and almost unnoticeable...
> 
> Someone called this a synthetic natural and I think that's accurate? It's a "synnatty"!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk
> 
> cool, a synnatty
Click to expand...


----------



## SJAaz

BushpotChef said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZippyBands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brushpotchef,
> I sure do like the looks of the modified F-16 with the two small welded ears!
> 
> I don't have a welder and no one that I know sells these, so I guess I will just have to look enviously at your slingshot or buy a welder.....!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! You may be able to start a thread on here, asking if anyone is capable of making one for you? I personally got my from Mojave MO, although I'm fairly sure mine is a one-off as he mentioned what a task it was to shape the handle LOL. Good luck on your search!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Zippy. Not much trickery in this F-16 modification that I copied straight from the Grandpa Grumpy design. I've been to New Mexico and you can easily find an ol' geezer to weld the grip grabbers on in any fashion you choose. The handle can be a task but it is doable! I made three, chopped one into a PFS, sold one, and kept one. I've been thinking I should put together a dozen more as my welder is blind in one eye and is looking a little pale these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it Mo! The world needs more of your wicked F-16's!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Chef.... You have a F16 unless you traded it off.


----------



## skarrd

these 2,experimenting with the different type finger lanyards


----------



## ATO75

Got some goodies in the mail box today. My first wasp. It needs home made bands.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Island made said:


> Shooting ibojoe's ssotm winner. Love this thing! Thanks brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 274A0949-06CD-439F-94EF-EFC1E82220CE.jpeg


Thats a beauty!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

A little BB shooting on my morning walk.


----------



## Stankard757

When you're only set up for hanging targets windy days SUCK!!


----------



## bingo

Traded a SPS frame with Steve thanks and a board cut a made 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ty_higg

Been lurking a while but this is my first post. I've got this lil board cut I bought on me today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

ty_higg said:


> Been lurking a while but this is my first post. I've got this lil board cut I bought on me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome!! You'll like it here. That's a nice frame there!


----------



## ATO75

ty_higg said:


> Been lurking a while but this is my first post. I've got this lil board cut I bought on me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shape how does it shoot.


----------



## ty_higg

ATO75 said:


> ty_higg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been lurking a while but this is my first post. I've got this lil board cut I bought on me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shape how does it shoot.
Click to expand...

It shoots pretty good I mostly shoot it with clay ammo and haven't tried steel yet. But I'm happy with it as long as I aim a lil lower I can be fairly accurate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ty_higg

I bought it more as a novelty due to its size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

ty_higg said:


> I bought it more as a novelty due to its size
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice set up all the way around....love the frame, REALLY love the Spyderco, and looks like a nice little light....what brand is the light ?

BTW.....if you get tired of the little frame, I'll gladly make and trade you a nice natural for it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ty_higg

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> ty_higg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it more as a novelty due to its size
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice set up all the way around....love the frame, REALLY love the Spyderco, and looks like a nice little light....what brand is the light ?
> 
> BTW.....if you get tired of the little frame, I'll gladly make and trade you a nice natural for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I may have to keep that in mind! Thank you I'm a big spyderco fan and this one was a gift from my fiancée from DLTs recent sprint. The light is a Okluma DC1 it's a pricey light, but the warranty is amazing and I broke 3 flashlights last year so I decided to make the jump to this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ty_higg

Also forgot to add it's a gamekeeper John catapult

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Finally back at home from my 2 week business trip and got a chance to pop a can with a few shots from my Dogwood Conus and BoneGrip PFS. Tag teamed the can cut and then worked on the top a bit. Great to be back home away from the smoke haze skies of California.

Pouch on the Conus is made by William Wallace. Very thin Roo that have great feel and a perfect size for 3/8" ammo. Shooting a Roo pouch from SuperSure which is amazing too!


----------



## ty_higg

Here's some better pictures of the lil guy. It's really well done 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

ty_higg said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty_higg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it more as a novelty due to its size
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice set up all the way around....love the frame, REALLY love the Spyderco, and looks like a nice little light....what brand is the light ?
> 
> BTW.....if you get tired of the little frame, I'll gladly make and trade you a nice natural for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have to keep that in mind! Thank you I'm a big spyderco fan and this one was a gift from my fiancée from DLTs recent sprint. The light is a Okluma DC1 it's a pricey light, but the warranty is amazing and I broke 3 flashlights last year so I decided to make the jump to this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

WOW....you aren't kidding about that being a pricey light.
My EDC is a Spyderco Paramilitary with the Digi-Cam scales, and I added a deep carry Titanium clip with the Punisher skull cutout in it, and also a custom ribbed, glow in the dark backspacer, but have several Spyderco blades.....and even bought one of the Rubicon's when they came out, which I still have, new in the box, never carried

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ty_higg

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> ty_higg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty_higg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it more as a novelty due to its size
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice set up all the way around....love the frame, REALLY love the Spyderco, and looks like a nice little light....what brand is the light ?
> 
> BTW.....if you get tired of the little frame, I'll gladly make and trade you a nice natural for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have to keep that in mind! Thank you I'm a big spyderco fan and this one was a gift from my fiancée from DLTs recent sprint. The light is a Okluma DC1 it's a pricey light, but the warranty is amazing and I broke 3 flashlights last year so I decided to make the jump to this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW....you aren't kidding about that being a pricey light.
> My EDC is a Spyderco Paramilitary with the Digi-Cam scales, and I added a deep carry Titanium clip with the Punisher skull cutout in it, and also a custom ribbed, glow in the dark backspacer, but have several Spyderco blades.....and even bought one of the Rubicon's when they came out, which I still have, new in the box, never carried
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah it's a nice penny but I bought used and a flashlight is used almost more than my knife sometimes so I felt the jump for a lifetime light would be best instead of going through a couple more. The PM2 or 3 is a hard knife to beat imo. I have two PM2s and a PM3 and even though I have some higher end knives they still see a lot of my pocket time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these again tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

these again,got some SS.06 and had to try it out,little thicker than the TBG,not by much tho,and shoots Hard with 3/8s and 5/16 steels,fits a little tighter in the spinners,now will ahve to give it a try on a full size,with a bit more width


----------



## stevekt

Simple Shot Sparrow with 0.66 GZK bands.


----------



## urbanshooter

stevekt said:


> Simple Shot Sparrow with 0.66 GZK bands.


Super shot and a nice clean cut! You're proving the Sparrow is a capable frame in expert hands 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

No gourds were harmed by the Sparrow...









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

stevekt said:


> Simple Shot Sparrow with 0.66 GZK bands.


sweet shot


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Really liking that Sparrow frame......would some please post a few pics of it in-hand , the way you'd grip it?

I want to see how tall the forks are from the waist of it, tks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Really liking that Sparrow frame......would some please post a few pics of it in-hand , the way you'd grip it?
> 
> I want to see how tall the forks are from the waist of it, tks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





























the way i hold it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

hoggy said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really liking that Sparrow frame......would some please post a few pics of it in-hand , the way you'd grip it?
> 
> I want to see how tall the forks are from the waist of it, tks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200920_071256.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200920_071304.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200920_071313.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200920_071322.jpg
> the way i hold it.
Click to expand...

Tks Hoggy ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really liking that Sparrow frame......would some please post a few pics of it in-hand , the way you'd grip it?
> 
> I want to see how tall the forks are from the waist of it, tks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200920_071256.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200920_071304.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200920_071313.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200920_071322.jpg
> the way i hold it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tks Hoggy !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> no prob sling brother figer
Click to expand...


----------



## ATO75

Out for a morning shoot this morning with these 2. Wasp Uniphoxx ott and Nick Hegarty ss4 ttf. Gzk .62 on the wasp and theraband gold on the ssf. I need to figure out theraband. Any tips for elongation on theraband?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> This J5 is killer!


Ohhhh yeah buddy . so glad you are lovin it! .. Snake killer!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ty_higg

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Really liking that Sparrow frame......would some please post a few pics of it in-hand , the way you'd grip it?
> 
> I want to see how tall the forks are from the waist of it, tks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




















Here's another from my sparrow For reference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ty_higg

I will say I find it to be an extremely comfortable frame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

These two today. Shooting 1/2 clay.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt

ATO75 said:


> Out for a morning shoot this morning with these 2. Wasp Uniphoxx ott and Nick Hegarty ss4 ttf. Gzk .62 on the wasp and theraband gold on the ssf. I need to figure out theraband. Any tips for elongation on theraband?


480-500%


----------



## Ibojoe

Happiness is:: good friends that send you exquisite slingshots!!


----------



## ATO75

mattwalt said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out for a morning shoot this morning with these 2. Wasp Uniphoxx ott and Nick Hegarty ss4 ttf. Gzk .62 on the wasp and theraband gold on the ssf. I need to figure out theraband. Any tips for elongation on theraband?
> 
> 
> 
> 480-500%
Click to expand...

Thanks man ill give those a try


----------



## ATO75

ty_higg said:


> Here's some better pictures of the lil guy. It's really well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh cool a gamekeeper catapult. I bought one of the kits from John. It was all routed out and just needed sanding. It was around $17cad really nice but I wish I got a finished one now. There are no signatures on the kit items.


----------



## ATO75

Went out for another shoot today. I had bad luck 2 bands popped at the forks and I ate it in the face. Bands were good. Rattled me after that.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Happiness is:: good friends that send you exquisite slingshots!!


That's some mighty fine slingcraft you have there my friend! That poor thumper is humbled amongst all those masterpieces tho.


----------



## cavedweller

I was shooting my new Wasp today, trying out different bands to use with 6mm and 8mm hex nuts when I next go out ratting. Basically, I discovered that pretty much any bands between .50 and .80 fling hex nuts in a vicious manner.

This slingshot...



...did a bunch of THIS today:


----------



## Stankard757

Having a little home built day..








A couple of naturals, a PVC and a cutting board..


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. the flatcat, alleycat & tripwire looped tuber pegasus.


----------



## Island made

Stankard757 said:


> Having a little home built day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200920_175014_Film1.jpg
> A couple of naturals, a PVC and a cutting board..


That's a nice bunch of frames!


----------



## ATO75

cavedweller said:


> I was shooting my new Wasp today, trying out different bands to use with 6mm and 8mm hex nuts when I next go out ratting. Basically, I discovered that pretty much any bands between .50 and .80 fling hex nuts in a vicious manner.
> 
> This slingshot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...did a bunch of THIS today:


Do those hex nuts fly straight?


----------



## Stankard757

Island made said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a little home built day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200920_175014_Film1.jpg
> A couple of naturals, a PVC and a cutting board..
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice bunch of frames!
Click to expand...

Thanks, Island made.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Mostly Scout LT with light bands (0.5, 18-12) and 5/16" steel for target practice and simple recurve. Enjoying rediscovering both pastimes from my past. And getting better with each, though always a few flyers with each as well. Also a bit of Coyote with heavier bands (0.8, 25-20 and 7/16" steel) beating up a spoon. Beautiful late afternoon / early evening in the desert with a few "beanie" (Gambles) quail running around. Would be heaven if every evening could be like this evening.


----------



## Stankard757

High Desert Flipper said:


> Mostly Scout LT with light bands (0.5, 18-12) and 5/16" steel for target practice and simple recurve. Enjoying rediscovering both pastimes from my past. And getting better with each, though always a few flyers with each as well. Also a bit of Coyote with heavier bands (0.8, 25-20 and 7/16" steel) beating up a spoon. Beautiful late afternoon / early evening in the desert with a few "beanie" (Gambles) quail running around. Would be heaven if every evening could be like this evening.


What is the black and yellow SS?

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Sling-tech Coyote. I was looking for a Torque like ergo that was TTF and came across this. It is a molded HDPE so flat in one dimension while being very shapely and ergo in the other. Has nice wide fork tips (33mm I think) like the Torque for wide bands. Like it a lot so far and thinking of adding a scale to get palm swell / hand webbing support. https://sling-tech.com/product/the-coyote-slingshot/


----------



## skarrd

stevekt said:


> Simple Shot Sparrow with 0.66 GZK bands.


Awesome cut!


----------



## Ibojoe

The Taterbug by Treeman.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

ATO75 said:


> Went out for another shoot today. I had bad luck 2 bands popped at the forks and I ate it in the face. Bands were good. Rattled me after that.


On both frames??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

New one for a trial today









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> The Taterbug by Treeman.


Thats really nice


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today, hoggy wild. 1 bull with the tubemaster sniper.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

stevekt said:


> Simple Shot Sparrow with 0.66 GZK bands.


Awesome shot!!


----------



## BushpotChef

ATO75 said:


> cavedweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was shooting my new Wasp today, trying out different bands to use with 6mm and 8mm hex nuts when I next go out ratting. Basically, I discovered that pretty much any bands between .50 and .80 fling hex nuts in a vicious manner.
> 
> This slingshot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...did a bunch of THIS today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do those hex nuts fly straight?
Click to expand...

Straight as a freeway for 10-15 yards, squeeze a .32 cal lead ball in the centre for even better flight stability & of course impact energy. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Out with the Rez Dog today such a sweet fall day


----------



## Samurai Samoht

GZK Crazy Power Mini today. 3/8" (9.5mm) steel and GZK .54 bands.


----------



## BushpotChef

2040 20" frameless loop × .36 cal lead

Full butterfly. 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## cavedweller

ATO75 said:


> cavedweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was shooting my new Wasp today, trying out different bands to use with 6mm and 8mm hex nuts when I next go out ratting. Basically, I discovered that pretty much any bands between .50 and .80 fling hex nuts in a vicious manner.
> 
> This slingshot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...did a bunch of THIS today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do those hex nuts fly straight?
Click to expand...

Initial results show that they are actually pretty good. Certainly as straight as steel ball ammo at rat killing range.


----------



## skarrd

Rat shooting is good,around here the woods rats are almost as big as the squirrels,but you dont want to eat them,lol


----------



## skarrd

shooting this one earlier today,3/8s steels and 5/8s marbles,running out of pinecones tho


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> shooting this one earlier today,3/8s steels and 5/8s marbles,running out of pinecones tho


Like the handle wrap

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Port boy said:


> Out with the Rez Dog today such a sweet fall day


Wait a minute WHAT AM I seeing here. 1 awesome frame, jalapenos, chocolate habanero, scotch bonnet? Possibly Trinidad scorpion?


----------



## 31610

No the big green pepper is normal. But your bang on the money with everything else lol still have carrots and beets and a couple zucchini left


----------



## ATO75

Port boy said:


> No the big green pepper is normal. But your bang on the money with everything else lol still have carrots and beets and a couple zucchini left


Lol I didn't even notice the big green pepper......hot peppers excite me. Are you a hot sauce guy?


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.From Dan Hood. Love this Slingshot. It's a tack driver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> shooting this one earlier today,3/8s steels and 5/8s marbles,running out of pinecones tho
> 
> 
> 
> Like the handle wrap
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Thanks,another experiment that actually worked
Click to expand...


----------



## ATO75

Finally got my Sparrow. Absolutely hated the bands it came with. It was like shooting with a bicycle tube. Swapped them up with precise and bam???? shoots great!


----------



## Island made

Heavy hitters In the rain this morning.

Have a great Wednesday guys and gals!!


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today, hoggy wild. 5 bulls. 4 for the flipkung maxim skeleton and 1 for the white tubemaster sniper.


----------



## ATO75

hoggy said:


> 20200923_131608_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200923_132036.jpg
> these 6 today, hoggy wild. 5 bulls. 4 for the flipkung maxim skeleton and 1 for the white tubemaster sniper.


Nice shooting brother!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this again tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scrat

Cjw said:


> Shooting this again tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cjw, what frame is that!? I'm assuming a pocket parasite drilled for tubes? That thing is too cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Scrat said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this again tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw, what frame is that!? I'm assuming a pocket parasite drilled for tubes? That thing is too cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 It's a tube Stealth shot from Dan Hood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

My travel partners. Pretty much shooting these everyday while away at work..


----------



## Northerner

This afternoon I was shooting an AliExpress *Hammer Frame* banded with pink Sumeike .45mm and a *Lion Mouth* banded with white BSB .45mm. Ammo was 7mm steel and distance was 20 yards. These are two excellent OTT flatband shooters. The hanging pop can didn't stand a chance.


----------



## stevekt

Mini Taurus OTT with GZK bands.


----------



## ATO75

GZK sideways and the Titan hunter today!


----------



## StringSlap

Shot this OPFS while in the woods yesterday.


----------



## Tombo

My other slingers are getting lonely, somehow this guy keeps finding his way into my pocket. Here he awaits my lunch break


----------



## Island made

Tombo said:


> My other slingers are getting lonely, somehow this guy keeps finding his way into my pocket. Here he awaits my lunch break


Hey! You and I have very similar looking work benches


----------



## Island made

Shooting this one this morning before I shipped it off to its new home


----------



## JASling

That blue looks sweet!! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

JASling said:


> That blue looks sweet!!
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks, brother.


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Shooting this one this morning before I shipped it off to its new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1F974B9-DBE5-43D3-9E4F-A7EDCFB1E2F2.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DB5DF0B2-B7A0-4F74-A4A7-9E54DCEFE8E6.jpeg


wow bro that's sharp !


----------



## bingo

A bit darker bro  beauty dude

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Some BB shooting today lol fun stuff 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one this morning before I shipped it off to its new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1F974B9-DBE5-43D3-9E4F-A7EDCFB1E2F2.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DB5DF0B2-B7A0-4F74-A4A7-9E54DCEFE8E6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> wow bro that's sharp !
Click to expand...

Thanks my friend.


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Some BB shooting today lol fun stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


takes a while to peel a can with them eh dude ;-)


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one this morning before I shipped it off to its new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1F974B9-DBE5-43D3-9E4F-A7EDCFB1E2F2.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DB5DF0B2-B7A0-4F74-A4A7-9E54DCEFE8E6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> wow bro that's sharp !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks my friend.
Click to expand...

man how u know I love royal blue how long before I get it  your the best m8


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one this morning before I shipped it off to its new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1F974B9-DBE5-43D3-9E4F-A7EDCFB1E2F2.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DB5DF0B2-B7A0-4F74-A4A7-9E54DCEFE8E6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> wow bro that's sharp !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man how u know I love royal blue how long before I get it  your the best m8
Click to expand...

Dang!! You figured it out


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this one this morning before I shipped it off to its new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1F974B9-DBE5-43D3-9E4F-A7EDCFB1E2F2.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DB5DF0B2-B7A0-4F74-A4A7-9E54DCEFE8E6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> wow bro that's sharp !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man how u know I love royal blue how long before I get it  your the best m8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dang!! You figured it out
Click to expand...

 Ya


----------



## 31610

Man shooting like it’s my first time dang maybe cut the grass try again


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Shooting this one this morning before I shipped it off to its new home F1F974B9-DBE5-43D3-9E4F-A7EDCFB1E2F2.jpeg DB5DF0B2-B7A0-4F74-A4A7-9E54DCEFE8E6.jpeg


Really nice.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Shooting this one this morning before I shipped it off to its new home F1F974B9-DBE5-43D3-9E4F-A7EDCFB1E2F2.jpeg DB5DF0B2-B7A0-4F74-A4A7-9E54DCEFE8E6.jpeg


Gorgeous frame. I love the color


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Throwing steel down range with this bad boy today! Just picked it up at the mail box. Custom Tim Foster Axiom Champ Ocularis.


----------



## 31610

Samurai Samoht said:


> Throwing steel down range with this bad boy today! Just picked it up at the mail box. Custom Tim Foster Axiom Champ Ocularis.


wow that's a nice one man that's a keeper


----------



## ATO75

Samurai Samoht said:


> Throwing steel down range with this bad boy today! Just picked it up at the mail box. Custom Tim Foster Axiom Champ Ocularis.


Thats a beauty you have there brother.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Port boy said:


> Samurai Samoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing steel down range with this bad boy today! Just picked it up at the mail box. Custom Tim Foster Axiom Champ Ocularis.
> 
> 
> 
> wow that's a nice one man that's a keeper
Click to expand...

Its a show stopper, especially in person! Pegging my spinners right out of the gate too.


----------



## ATO75

Port boy said:


> Man shooting like it's my first time dang maybe cut the grass try again


Happens to the best of us man. Just this week I was nailing a 2.5mm flipper at will went in to eat and couldn't hit a darn thing. Lol who knows


----------



## KawKan

Shooting 3/8-inch steel, butterfly with 1632 tubes.









I keep meaning to finish this natty - shorten the handle, drill a lanyard hole, sand the ends and wipe on some BLO. But every time I pick it up, I go shooting!


----------



## Tombo

Finally got these beauties banded - I received them after about a month waiting, and cut a can each to celebrate the beginning of the weekend! Aside from the matte black complete, they were all purchased as frames straight from wasp, and I'm using this new flinger opportunity to try out some fresh elastic recipes. That sumeiki 4.5 seems to consistently surprise and delite! As to the frames, I'd say I'm elated too have them, Wasp has got to make the prettiest production level frames. They shoot and feel nice in the hand too!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Did a little stinging with this Wasp Uniphoxx!


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> Shooting this one this morning before I shipped it off to its new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1F974B9-DBE5-43D3-9E4F-A7EDCFB1E2F2.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DB5DF0B2-B7A0-4F74-A4A7-9E54DCEFE8E6.jpeg


Wow Shane that looks sweet!


----------



## Covert5

Took a couple of stress relieving shots at quackshot after work! If you zoom in on the middle railing of the fence, you'll see quackshot sitting on it at about 33' away. If you zoom in on the left corner of the middle parking block, you'll see quackshot sitting on it about 60' away. I'm really liking the warrior micro fiber samurai pouch with my 1632 tube frameless rig hooked up on my slingchux!

Sling-On friends!


----------



## skarrd

played with the frameless configurations today,tubes and flats,3/8s steel and 5/8s marbles,closed finger [pfs?] and open finger,flats are much easier open finger than the tubes [1842s] but shoot lower,tubes are decidely easir to wrap on the wrist though and,forme,slightly more accurate,closed finger.Major Yay! No fork hits


----------



## ATO75

Tombo said:


> Finally got these beauties banded - I received them after about a month waiting, and cut a can each to celebrate the beginning of the weekend! Aside from the matte black complete, they were all purchased as frames straight from wasp, and I'm using this new flinger opportunity to try out some fresh elastic recipes. That sumeiki 4.5 seems to consistently surprise and delite! As to the frames, I'd say I'm elated too have them, Wasp has got to make the prettiest production level frames. They shoot and feel nice in the hand too!


I got my first Wasp slingshots and flippers a few weeks ago. I love the uniphoxx frame. It is an awesome slingshot for entry level shooters and seasoned veterans. I have to say their flippers are great too. Metter than most I have tried.


----------



## ATO75

Got out for an early morning shoot with these 2. As I get to know the sparrow I am starting to love it. It shoots really well and a pleasure to hold in your hand. I always have a few shots with my go to Titan Hunter.


----------



## Tombo

ATO75 said:


> Got out for an early morning shoot with these 2. As I get to know the sparrow I am starting to love it. It shoots really well and a pleasure to hold in your hand. I always have a few shots with my go to Titan Hunter.


How much do those titan hunters go for? They sure are handsome!


----------



## ATO75

Tombo said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got out for an early morning shoot with these 2. As I get to know the sparrow I am starting to love it. It shoots really well and a pleasure to hold in your hand. I always have a few shots with my go to Titan Hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> How much do those titan hunters go for? They sure are handsome!
Click to expand...

I think they are 65£ uk and 70£ international shipping included


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting the bone shot this morning.


----------



## bingo

8 steels for the little one 9.5 for the bigger 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Thumper with Sumeike .5 and HTH pouch.


----------



## skarrd

finished this one up and got about 50-60 shots thru it so far [going for 100] 107 office bands,ladys glove skin pouch,shoots Way better than expected


----------



## JASling

Loving this one lately shooting 9.5mm steel with .7 15-10mm taper bands full butterfly style 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

I took the Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro out of storage and set it up with a new Precise 0.7 bandset. I really don't like this rubber for my normal frames but it seems like a good match on the WRP.


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> finished this one up and got about 50-60 shots thru it so far [going for 100] 107 office bands,ladys glove skin pouch,shoots Way better than expected


I like that stubby. I can see how it would shoot great. Nice job my friend!.


----------



## Ibojoe

stevekt said:


> I took the Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro out of storage and set it up with a new Precise 0.7 bandset. I really don't like this rubber for my normal frames but it seems like a good match on the WRP.


I always wanted one of those to shoot darts out of. Seems like it would be perfect. Ever try it?


----------



## stevekt

Ibojoe said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro out of storage and set it up with a new Precise 0.7 bandset. I really don't like this rubber for my normal frames but it seems like a good match on the WRP.
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted one of those to shoot darts out of. Seems like it would be perfect. Ever try it?
Click to expand...

No, never tried it. I feel like I don't get a very good sight picture with the WRP so I would be reluctant to try shooting something as risky as darts out of this thing.


----------



## ATO75

stevekt said:


> I took the Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro out of storage and set it up with a new Precise 0.7 bandset. I really don't like this rubber for my normal frames but it seems like a good match on the WRP.


Omg if Darth Vader had a slingshot it would be that. What a cool slingsaber you have there.


----------



## Tombo

Went on a mountain bike ride this morning, and decided to bring board cut LT with me, slipped it into the Camelback incase I got bored waiting for my buddies. Ended up being nice to have because my buddy was almost an hour late showing up. I brought clay ammo and shot at a can I had in the truck


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## KawKan

skarrd said:


> finished this one up and got about 50-60 shots thru it so far [going for 100] 107 office bands,ladys glove skin pouch,shoots Way better than expected


Love that antler piece!

How are the 107s working out with the bbs?

Getting any handslap?


----------



## Tombo

Ended up wanting to shoot the clear wasp wolf when I got home from riding, and ended up costing 4 cans quite quickly with it with smart shot placement, and this slingshot hits PERFECTLY on the top corner of the band in OTT. These bands are just awesome, too. they are .45 sumeiki with a wide taper and they launch 3/8 steel PERFECTLY for can cutting. Got these 4 cans in about a half hour...


----------



## ATO75

Tombo said:


> Ended up wanting to shoot the clear wasp wolf when I got home from riding, and ended up costing 4 cans quite quickly with it with smart shot placement, and this slingshot hits PERFECTLY on the top corner of the band in OTT. These bands are just awesome, too. they are .45 sumeiki with a wide taper and they launch 3/8 steel PERFECTLY for can cutting. Got these 4 cans in about a half hour...


What was your taper on those? I have started to experiment with light bands and 3/8 ammo. Do they shoot pretty flat?


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> finished this one up and got about 50-60 shots thru it so far [going for 100] 107 office bands,ladys glove skin pouch,shoots Way better than expected
> 
> 
> 
> I like that stubby. I can see how it would shoot great. Nice job my friend!.
> 
> Thanks,made it to 100 BBs,
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

KawKan said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> finished this one up and got about 50-60 shots thru it so far [going for 100] 107 office bands,ladys glove skin pouch,shoots Way better than expected
> 
> 
> 
> Love that antler piece!
> 
> How are the 107s working out with the bbs?
> 
> Getting any handslap?
> 
> Thanks,the 107s are perfect for BBs,IMO,even shooting 1/4 inch,no handslap,,,,,yet,lol
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

got to the 100 BB mark with the antler PFS,from 40 feet,didnt hardly dent the can,just pockmarks,so got the 1842 frameless and cut the can with 3/8s steels


----------



## Ibojoe

Shot a complete circle around it.


----------



## Tombo

ATO75 said:


> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up wanting to shoot the clear wasp wolf when I got home from riding, and ended up costing 4 cans quite quickly with it with smart shot placement, and this slingshot hits PERFECTLY on the top corner of the band in OTT. These bands are just awesome, too. they are .45 sumeiki with a wide taper and they launch 3/8 steel PERFECTLY for can cutting. Got these 4 cans in about a half hour...
> 
> 
> 
> What was your taper on those? I have started to experiment with light bands and 3/8 ammo. Do they shoot pretty flat?
Click to expand...

Yes, they shoot mostly flat for me at around 35 feet, but it's fairly important in my experience that you get at least 500% stretch, any less any they arc a little. I haven't shot these bands much further out than 35ish yet because the color is not exactly "low profile", and I haven't really had too much time outside of my own home area since I started experimenting with this bandset. This particular bandset is sumeikie 4.5 tapered 24/18 or there about. The focus of this experimentation has been to make the lightest pulling bands that shoot straight and do a good job killing cans since that's what I primarily shoot - and to qualify that, it seems to me that I get the best clobber from shots just fast enough to shoot straight, NOT a blistering fast shot that is barely just barely accurate, YMMV. For OTT shooters, my experimentation avoids doubled bands, and this 4.5 formulation hits that lower speed value perfectly in a single layer. I have experience with the .5 sumeiki too in similar taper and set up, and that stuff is also awesome, definitely flat, even with longer shots. They seem to shoot straight up past about 50 ft, but I have done somewhat limited shots at that distance... Hope that helps


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Shot a complete circle around it.


Great shooting and awesome frame!


----------



## ATO75

Tombo said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up wanting to shoot the clear wasp wolf when I got home from riding, and ended up costing 4 cans quite quickly with it with smart shot placement, and this slingshot hits PERFECTLY on the top corner of the band in OTT. These bands are just awesome, too. they are .45 sumeiki with a wide taper and they launch 3/8 steel PERFECTLY for can cutting. Got these 4 cans in about a half hour...
> 
> 
> 
> What was your taper on those? I have started to experiment with light bands and 3/8 ammo. Do they shoot pretty flat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they shoot mostly flat for me at around 35 feet, but it's fairly important in my experience that you get at least 500% stretch, any less any they arc a little. I haven't shot these bands much further out than 35ish yet because the color is not exactly "low profile", and I haven't really had too much time outside of my own home area since I started experimenting with this bandset. This particular bandset is sumeikie 4.5 tapered 24/18 or there about. The focus of this experimentation has been to make the lightest pulling bands that shoot straight and do a good job killing cans since that's what I primarily shoot - and to qualify that, it seems to me that I get the best clobber from shots just fast enough to shoot straight, NOT a blistering fast shot that is barely just barely accurate, YMMV. For OTT shooters, my experimentation avoids doubled bands, and this 4.5 formulation hits that lower speed value perfectly in a single layer. I have experience with the .5 sumeiki too in similar taper and set up, and that stuff is also awesome, definitely flat, even with longer shots. They seem to shoot straight up past about 50 ft, but I have done somewhat limited shots at that distance... Hope that helps
Click to expand...

I have found the same thing with a similar taper. I have been useing .54 gzk ( the lightest I have used so far) from 25-20 and I have found it increased my accuracy quite a bit. I am working my way down in weight. I have some other Gong Chi white .50 coming to try out but I haven't thought about going down as low as .45. I will hav to give that a try. I am a target shooter as well and love to bust cans so heavy bands are not needed for me if I can lighter band sets to shoot flat at the same distance. Thanks for sharing your knowledge. I appreciate it. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Tombo

ATO75 said:


> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up wanting to shoot the clear wasp wolf when I got home from riding, and ended up costing 4 cans quite quickly with it with smart shot placement, and this slingshot hits PERFECTLY on the top corner of the band in OTT. These bands are just awesome, too. they are .45 sumeiki with a wide taper and they launch 3/8 steel PERFECTLY for can cutting. Got these 4 cans in about a half hour...
> 
> 
> 
> What was your taper on those? I have started to experiment with light bands and 3/8 ammo. Do they shoot pretty flat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they shoot mostly flat for me at around 35 feet, but it's fairly important in my experience that you get at least 500% stretch, any less any they arc a little. I haven't shot these bands much further out than 35ish yet because the color is not exactly "low profile", and I haven't really had too much time outside of my own home area since I started experimenting with this bandset. This particular bandset is sumeikie 4.5 tapered 24/18 or there about. The focus of this experimentation has been to make the lightest pulling bands that shoot straight and do a good job killing cans since that's what I primarily shoot - and to qualify that, it seems to me that I get the best clobber from shots just fast enough to shoot straight, NOT a blistering fast shot that is barely just barely accurate, YMMV. For OTT shooters, my experimentation avoids doubled bands, and this 4.5 formulation hits that lower speed value perfectly in a single layer. I have experience with the .5 sumeiki too in similar taper and set up, and that stuff is also awesome, definitely flat, even with longer shots. They seem to shoot straight up past about 50 ft, but I have done somewhat limited shots at that distance... Hope that helps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have found the same thing with a similar taper. I have been useing .54 gzk ( the lightest I have used so far) from 25-20 and I have found it increased my accuracy quite a bit. I am working my way down in weight. I have some other Gong Chi white .50 coming to try out but I haven't thought about going down as low as .45. I will hav to give that a try. I am a target shooter as well and love to bust cans so heavy bands are not needed for me if I can lighter band sets to shoot flat at the same distance. Thanks for sharing your knowledge. I appreciate it. Have a good weekend.
Click to expand...

Not all .45 is treated the same. GZK green, for instance, I've only been able to get it to shoot decent stretching more like 600%, but it is SOOO light. It's lighter than SS .40, lighter than single strand 1632 at 450% stretch... Light as a feather. Does do OK in pretty wide tapers for bb's, 1/4", and 3/8 clay... I think my typical taper for beginner rigs is 14/11 or in that range for SS .4, and with the gzk green 4.5, to get similar results, I either change active band length from 7 to 6", or I widen the taper to 20/16 AND reduce active band to 6.5, or 1/2" shorter than normal for me. But the sumeiki and precise both .5 and 4.5 are great. Let me know if you get some/try it, would be great to hear more data points


----------



## ATO75

Tombo said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up wanting to shoot the clear wasp wolf when I got home from riding, and ended up costing 4 cans quite quickly with it with smart shot placement, and this slingshot hits PERFECTLY on the top corner of the band in OTT. These bands are just awesome, too. they are .45 sumeiki with a wide taper and they launch 3/8 steel PERFECTLY for can cutting. Got these 4 cans in about a half hour...
> 
> 
> 
> What was your taper on those? I have started to experiment with light bands and 3/8 ammo. Do they shoot pretty flat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they shoot mostly flat for me at around 35 feet, but it's fairly important in my experience that you get at least 500% stretch, any less any they arc a little. I haven't shot these bands much further out than 35ish yet because the color is not exactly "low profile", and I haven't really had too much time outside of my own home area since I started experimenting with this bandset. This particular bandset is sumeikie 4.5 tapered 24/18 or there about. The focus of this experimentation has been to make the lightest pulling bands that shoot straight and do a good job killing cans since that's what I primarily shoot - and to qualify that, it seems to me that I get the best clobber from shots just fast enough to shoot straight, NOT a blistering fast shot that is barely just barely accurate, YMMV. For OTT shooters, my experimentation avoids doubled bands, and this 4.5 formulation hits that lower speed value perfectly in a single layer. I have experience with the .5 sumeiki too in similar taper and set up, and that stuff is also awesome, definitely flat, even with longer shots. They seem to shoot straight up past about 50 ft, but I have done somewhat limited shots at that distance... Hope that helps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have found the same thing with a similar taper. I have been useing .54 gzk ( the lightest I have used so far) from 25-20 and I have found it increased my accuracy quite a bit. I am working my way down in weight. I have some other Gong Chi white .50 coming to try out but I haven't thought about going down as low as .45. I will hav to give that a try. I am a target shooter as well and love to bust cans so heavy bands are not needed for me if I can lighter band sets to shoot flat at the same distance. Thanks for sharing your knowledge. I appreciate it. Have a good weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all .45 is treated the same. GZK green, for instance, I've only been able to get it to shoot decent stretching more like 600%, but it is SOOO light. It's lighter than SS .40, lighter than single strand 1632 at 450 stretch
Click to expand...

Agreed gzk green I cut my bands for a 600% and orange is a 550%-600%. Gzk as a whole seem to be far more stretchy than most other brands I have tried.


----------



## Island made

Black, silver, and orange day today. Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## JASling

Island made said:


> Black, silver, and orange day today. Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDAD4DD8-F8D3-41F0-A8DD-AADEE4BFE92F.jpeg


That Metro is looking sweet 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

JASling said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black, silver, and orange day today. Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDAD4DD8-F8D3-41F0-A8DD-AADEE4BFE92F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> That Metro is looking sweet
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you for it, brother! It really shines in ttf


----------



## JASling

Island made said:


> JASling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black, silver, and orange day today. Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDAD4DD8-F8D3-41F0-A8DD-AADEE4BFE92F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> That Metro is looking sweet
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for it, brother! It really shines in ttf
Click to expand...

Never tried it ttf sadly, but still glad you are enjoying it 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my favorite slingshots this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevekt

Scout with Alliance Sterling 105 office rubber bands and a Harbor Freight welding apron pouch.


----------



## bingo

Took these for a quick mooch 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

bingo said:


> Took these for a quick mooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


That's an awesome kit. What are the frames?


----------



## Northerner

Had this *AliExpress OTT Hammer Grip Frame* out shooting today. It has stainless steel forks and a laminated wood handle. It also came with an adjustable steel sight but I shoot it bare. It's a solid feeling frame with a small size.


----------



## Stankard757

Back home after a looooong week. Decided to band up the Conus and the split frame for some can surgery..








Be safe and have a blast!


----------



## ATO75

Out shooting the Titan Hunter today getting some 20m practice in and this happened. I love the way Gong Chi green shoots but this is the second time this has happened following the reccomended elongation and ate one in the face. Trust is gone. This has never happened with any of my other brands I use.


----------



## Tombo

ATO75 said:


> Out shooting the Titan Hunter today getting some 20m practice in and this happened. I love the way Gong Chi green shoots but this is the second time this has happened following the reccomended elongation and ate one in the face. Trust is gone. This has never happened with any of my other brands I use.


Have you had the same experience when tied in? I've only had a band failure at the fork with a "clamp" attachment, but not with tie in, I wonder if the band would be more resilient with tie in?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

ATO75 said:


> Out shooting the Titan Hunter today getting some 20m practice in and this happened. I love the way Gong Chi green shoots but this is the second time this has happened following the reccomended elongation and ate one in the face. Trust is gone. This has never happened with any of my other brands I use.


Ouch.....hope you had your safety glasses on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Tombo said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out shooting the Titan Hunter today getting some 20m practice in and this happened. I love the way Gong Chi green shoots but this is the second time this has happened following the reccomended elongation and ate one in the face. Trust is gone. This has never happened with any of my other brands I use.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had the same experience when tied in? I've only had a band failure at the fork with a "clamp" attachment, but not with tie in, I wonder if the band would be more resilient with tie in?
Click to expand...

The first time it happened was on my evo with a wrap and tuck attachment. I have had a lot of problems with these bands breaking prematurely. I am lucky if I get 200 shots out of them. They break mostly at the pouch but I have had at least 6 snaps right in the center with no warning and 2 at the fork on 2 different frames.


----------



## ATO75

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out shooting the Titan Hunter today getting some 20m practice in and this happened. I love the way Gong Chi green shoots but this is the second time this has happened following the reccomended elongation and ate one in the face. Trust is gone. This has never happened with any of my other brands I use.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.....hope you had your safety glasses on
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I didn't but got lucky glasses from now on.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Black, silver, and orange day today. Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDAD4DD8-F8D3-41F0-A8DD-AADEE4BFE92F.jpeg


Man Shane, that G10 you built is amazing! Is that the Thumper or Heavy Hitter? Nice work brother!.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black, silver, and orange day today. Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDAD4DD8-F8D3-41F0-A8DD-AADEE4BFE92F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Man Shane, that G10 you built is amazing! Is that the Thumper or Heavy Hitter? Nice work brother!.
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe! That is a modified thumper (wider fork tips for shooting thin elastic) the thumper is my more "curvy" design and the heavy hitters are the more classic "U" shaped forks


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Black, silver, and orange day today. Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDAD4DD8-F8D3-41F0-A8DD-AADEE4BFE92F.jpeg


Brother those are incredible. I bet they are sweet shooters too.


----------



## hoggy

these 7 today, hoggy wild. 2 bulls, 1 for black scorpion and 1 for green scorpion.


----------



## ATO75

Well I got some mail today with some .50 gong chi white bands. Decided to give them a shot. Man they shoot really nice. I hope to test them out tomorrow.


----------



## Stankard757

Enjoying a day off Round 2..


----------



## ATO75

Stankard757 said:


> Enjoying a day off Round 2..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_181438_Film1.jpg


Nice shooting!


----------



## Stankard757

ATO75 said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying a day off Round 2..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_181438_Film1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting!
Click to expand...

Thanks

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

changed over to some [leftover] amber SS 1632s and ran another 50 BBs thru this baby,dead on shooter,only problem is cramps in thumb n finger,need to use a thinner pouch,spent the rest of the day/evening mini bikin with the neighbor kids,lol


----------



## Covert5

ATO75 said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro out of storage and set it up with a new Precise 0.7 bandset. I really don't like this rubber for my normal frames but it seems like a good match on the WRP.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg if Darth Vader had a slingshot it would be that. What a cool slingsaber you have there.
Click to expand...

I was thinking of the samething! Stevekt that is awwsome!


----------



## raventree78

You now Cjw I hope one day to have my preferences narrowed down similarly to what you do when it comes to slingshots. To know what I like / what works for me and have a variety to pick from when I feel like mixing it up. But I am having fun searching for that combo


----------



## Tree Man

ATO75 said:


> Out shooting the Titan Hunter today getting some 20m practice in and this happened. I love the way Gong Chi green shoots but this is the second time this has happened following the reccomended elongation and ate one in the face. Trust is gone. This has never happened with any of my other brands I use.


Maybe the clips are too tight? I'm certainly not the guy to ask, but its my understanding that the clips don't have to be super tight .


----------



## ATO75

Tree Man said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out shooting the Titan Hunter today getting some 20m practice in and this happened. I love the way Gong Chi green shoots but this is the second time this has happened following the reccomended elongation and ate one in the face. Trust is gone. This has never happened with any of my other brands I use.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the clips are too tight? I'm certainly not the guy to ask, but its my understanding that the clips don't have to be super tight .
Click to expand...

It happened on a wrap and tuck too. I am going to throw that roll out and open the other one and see how that one does.


----------



## bigdh2000

ATO75 said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It happened on a wrap and tuck too. I am going to throw that roll out and open the other one and see how that one does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

For a while, this was happening pretty frequently with a lot of the latex coming out of China. Even Simple Shot had some issues as well. If you look closely at the latex when laid out, you will see the imperfections that cause the problem. They tend to go across the entire width of the roll. Just work around them. If it still causes you concern, you now have a whole roll of latex for ties.


----------



## ATO75

bigdh2000 said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It happened on a wrap and tuck too. I am going to throw that roll out and open the other one and see how that one does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a while, this was happening pretty frequently with a lot of the latex coming out of China. Even Simple Shot had some issues as well. If you look closely at the latex when laid out, you will see the imperfections that cause the problem. They tend to go across the entire width of the roll. Just work around them. If it still causes you concern, you now have a whole roll of latex for ties.
Click to expand...

True it won't be a loss thats for sure. Its just too bad they shoot so nice


----------



## skarrd

new 1632s and a thinner pouch,BBs and 177 lead pellets,really liking this one


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> new 1632s and a thinner pouch,BBs and 177 lead pellets,really liking this one


I love that one buddy.


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> new 1632s and a thinner pouch,BBs and 177 lead pellets,really liking this one
> 
> 
> 
> I love that one buddy.
Click to expand...

Thanks my friend,it is way better than i thought it would be


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> new 1632s and a thinner pouch,BBs and 177 lead pellets,really liking this one
> 
> 
> 
> I love that one buddy.
Click to expand...

Agreed Shane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Thanks guys, i love it to


----------



## Tombo

Shooting my wasp yesterday, and it broke those sumeiki 4.5 I've been loving. I had those bands from friday-Monday and they broke at the pouch, by far the fastest it's ever happened, but I probably had about 200-300 rounds, which I've read is somewhat normal for these sumeiki bands. After they broke, I grabbed my Bubinga board cut and finished the can, then started and almost completed a second can when THOSE bands broke! They are SS black .4 20/15 tapers that I've probably put 1000 rounds through.

After the band failures, I had just a dangler remaining, and so I grabbed the nearest tubed slinger to finish the job.

Now off to make some new bands!


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the curvy Osage Plinker.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the curvy Osage Plinker.


----------



## hoggy

these lucky 7 today, hoggy wild. 3 bulls. deadringer-1 and the 1st shotting session too, beanflip-1, and topshot-1


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the curvy Osage Plinker.


Man I love this frame. Great shape and beautiful


----------



## stevekt

I rigged up my GZK OTT Hammer to shoot arrows! It shot better than I expected.


----------



## Tombo

Shooting my Bubinga board cut OTT. I made a new set of bands for it - this time I opted for thicker .6 sumeiki so that I could have the bands be as narrow as the fork tips. In this case, I went with 16/10 taper. I've also started tying my pouches specific for either TTF, or in this case, OTT and the resulting sight picture is picture perfect! The bands send 3/8 flat at 40 ft, and the 5/16 flys fast and flat, I was able to hit a littered beer can from roughly 60ft while out walking the pup!


----------



## ATO75

Tombo said:


> Shooting my Bubinga board cut OTT. I made a new set of bands for it - this time I opted for thicker .6 sumeiki so that I could have the bands be as narrow as the fork tips. In this case, I went with 16/10 taper. I've also started tying my pouches specific for either TTF, or in this case, OTT and the resulting sight picture is picture perfect! The bands send 3/8 flat at 40 ft, and the 5/16 flys fast and flat, I was able to hit a littered beer can from roughly 60ft while out walking the pup!
> PXL_20201001_002211753.jpg
> PXL_20201001_010021490.jpg


Good looking puppy you have there. Nice frame too.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

ATO75 said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out shooting the Titan Hunter today getting some 20m practice in and this happened. I love the way Gong Chi green shoots but this is the second time this has happened following the reccomended elongation and ate one in the face. Trust is gone. This has never happened with any of my other brands I use.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the clips are too tight? I'm certainly not the guy to ask, but its my understanding that the clips don't have to be super tight .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It happened on a wrap and tuck too. I am going to throw that roll out and open the other one and see how that one does.
Click to expand...

I got some Gong Chi recently and am really happy with it- very zippy. Had two bands tear but both were at the pouch. Don't think it will set a durability record but love the way it shoots and no random tears with face slaps for me. Fingers crossed that I got a good roll. I had a roll of natural latex that I put away recently after two bands from it tore in the middle and face slapped me without warning. No fun.


----------



## Cjw

raventree78 said:


> You now Cjw I hope one day to have my preferences narrowed down similarly to what you do when it comes to slingshots. To know what I like / what works for me and have a variety to pick from when I feel like mixing it up. But I am having fun searching for that combo


 I've shot a lot of different Slingshots through the years before I found the SPS . Once I figured out how to shoot looped tubes my search was over. For flats my go to is Dan Hoods Stealth Shot. It practically shoots it's self.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Reed Lukens

Today was my first day of really shooting my new to me Purple Performance SPS with the looped tubes. Any ideas what tubes these are? I shot it first after putting the clear coats on Spike, the Dragon Slingshot this morning.

Then I picked up and shot the Raptor frame next for the very first time and hit the quarter sized spinner 3 times in a row at about 18 yards, it's dead on accurate for me at that distance, my 2 new frames are great. I like the tubes and I'm going to be buying what you guys recommend for tube sizes and building my own. I have a 32" draw.

So now... I have 9 slingshots, counting the 2 more in the mail coming this week, where just a few weeks back... I just had Old Faithful, my 1970's Marksman Wrist Rocket left and was looking for a new second after breaking another that I had...

The plywood LT frame that I bought from Tombo is a straight shooter and still as of today, my most accurate on my 29 yard target. I've got 10, 20 and 30 yard targets in my front yard, with the 20 being used the most with the orange spinners. Then I also have cans to blast and open land for miles full of targets in the forest.

Spike is a bb shooter, so I keep it firing on the 10 & 20 only because I can see and hear those targets  I ended up putting 3 coats of Krylon Clear Glaze on it today and it was dry and ready to shoot by this afternoon.

I shoot them all every day with my Saunders Wing and the Marksman Wrist Rocket's being the last in each session because I start with the lightest pull (the Axiom Ocularis) and work my way up in draw weight. I love them all and they all have their good points, but we're heading out to see the grandkids in a few weeks and I'll be giving the Simpleshot's to them. I like the Simpleshot Scout LT, but it's just sitting at the bottom for me right now as far as accuracy because it's just a touch small, where the Custom LT from Tombo fits me perfectly.

For me, I'm always looking for the perfect frame, so I'll keep a few for a while and then give them away, if they get beat out for the top shooters. I bought another used Axiom Ocularis tonight and then won the LBS Custom Pocket Parasite in the raffle today, so I'm hopefully done for this week 

 Thanks guys, you're keeping me addicted


----------



## hoggy

hoggy said:


> these lucky 7 today, hoggy wild. 3 bulls. deadringer-1 and the 1st shotting session too, beanflip-1, and topshot-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200930_160511.jpg


one of the 3 bulls was with the flipkung not the beanflip


----------



## ATO75

High Desert Flipper said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out shooting the Titan Hunter today getting some 20m practice in and this happened. I love the way Gong Chi green shoots but this is the second time this has happened following the reccomended elongation and ate one in the face. Trust is gone. This has never happened with any of my other brands I use.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the clips are too tight? I'm certainly not the guy to ask, but its my understanding that the clips don't have to be super tight .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It happened on a wrap and tuck too. I am going to throw that roll out and open the other one and see how that one does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got some Gong Chi recently and am really happy with it- very zippy. Had two bands tear but both were at the pouch. Don't think it will set a durability record but love the way it shoots and no random tears with face slaps for me. Fingers crossed that I got a good roll. I had a roll of natural latex that I put away recently after two bands from it tore in the middle and face slapped me without warning. No fun.
Click to expand...

I am shooting the gong chi white with no problems actually I really like them. The green shoot fantastic too saddly the first roll I bought broke at many random spots. But I caught them before breaking. The 2 surprise fork failures were a surprise as I do check my forks often. I have to say both green and white are a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## bigdh2000

Reed Lukens said:


> Today was my first day of really shooting my new to me Purple Performance SPS with the looped tubes. Any ideas what tubes these are? I shot it first after putting the clear coats on Spike, the Dragon Slingshot this morning.
> 
> Then I picked up and shot the Raptor frame next for the very first time and hit the quarter sized spinner 3 times in a row at about 18 yards, it's dead on accurate for me at that distance, my 2 new frames are great. I like the tubes and I'm going to be buying what you guys recommend for tube sizes and building my own. I have a 32" draw.
> 
> So now... I have 9 slingshots, counting the 2 more in the mail coming this week, where just a few weeks back... I just had Old Faithful, my 1970's Marksman Wrist Rocket left and was looking for a new second after breaking another that I had...
> 
> The plywood LT frame that I bought from Tombo is a straight shooter and still as of today, my most accurate on my 29 yard target. I've got 10, 20 and 30 yard targets in my front yard, with the 20 being used the most with the orange spinners. Then I also have cans to blast and open land for miles full of targets in the forest.
> 
> Spike is a bb shooter, so I keep it firing on the 10 & 20 only because I can see and hear those targets  I ended up putting 3 coats of Krylon Clear Glaze on it today and it was dry and ready to shoot by this afternoon.
> 
> I shoot them all every day with my Saunders Wing and the Marksman Wrist Rocket's being the last in each session because I start with the lightest pull (the Axiom Ocularis) and work my way up in draw weight. I love them all and they all have their good points, but we're heading out to see the grandkids in a few weeks and I'll be giving the Simpleshot's to them. I like the Simpleshot Scout LT, but it's just sitting at the bottom for me right now as far as accuracy because it's just a touch small, where the Custom LT from Tombo fits me perfectly.
> 
> For me, I'm always looking for the perfect frame, so I'll keep a few for a while and then give them away, if they get beat out for the top shooters. I bought another used Axiom Ocularis tonight and then won the LBS Custom Pocket Parasite in the raffle today, so I'm hopefully done for this week
> 
> Thanks guys, you're keeping me addicted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200930_214716.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200930_214837.jpg


I believe Jim Harris uses 1636 tubes these days, not to be confused with 1632.


----------



## Ibojoe

Here’s A picture of a slingshot !


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Here's A picture of a slingshot !


Man some of the frames you guys have make me want to throw mine away. Lol


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

ATO75 said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's A picture of a slingshot !
> 
> 
> 
> Man some of the frames you guys have make me want to throw mine away. Lol
Click to expand...

Well, feel free to throw them downhill from you all the way to Loganville, GA LOL and I'll give em a good home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Roasted box elder heavy hitter natural...(that's a mouthful)


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Today I was shooting this oven roasted maple natty that a carved awhile back. This is the first time it's had bands on it. It's very comfy.
My wife and I went for a drive to look for pigeons but they were out feeding. I could see them back in the corn fields flying in and out of the cow corn. Should've been out later in the evening when they return to roost. We had fun anyway...I set up a few cans to bash.
















Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's A picture of a slingshot !
> 
> 
> 
> Man some of the frames you guys have make me want to throw mine away. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, feel free to throw them downhill from you all the way to Loganville, GA LOL and I'll give em a good home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

i concur


----------



## hoggy

these 13 today, hoggy wild. on the quest of chasing the dragon.


----------



## skarrd

playing with these 3 frameless,1/4 in para-1745,850 para-2040,and 550para-1636,also the little Bugger with 1/2 in TBG 7inch active. all with 3/8s steels


----------



## ATO75

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's A picture of a slingshot !
> 
> 
> 
> Man some of the frames you guys have make me want to throw mine away. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, feel free to throw them downhill from you all the way to Loganville, GA LOL and I'll give em a good home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lol you called it first brother I will warm up my arm. Lol


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Roasted box elder heavy hitter natural...(that's a mouthful) 9F8C9A29-2F2F-4CB7-B8CC-CEF18991C621.jpeg 769D9EF2-A3FC-4E7B-A8BF-ACE9ABD50705.jpeg


My goodness. You are killing me


----------



## Stankard757

hoggy said:


> these 13 today, hoggy wild. on the quest of chasing the dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201001_161825.jpg


So that's where all the Topshots went

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these 3 frameless rigs,1/4in para-1745,850 para-2040, and 550 para-1632]36],as well as the little Bugger with 1/2 in TBG,7 in active,all with 3/8s steels


----------



## skarrd

Oh Lort! it posted twice! Sheesh Dang computer!


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> these 3 frameless rigs,1/4in para-1745,850 para-2040, and 550 para-1632]36],as well as the little Bugger with 1/2 in TBG,7 in active,all with 3/8s steels


Love the shape of that frame brother!


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted box elder heavy hitter natural...(that's a mouthful) 9F8C9A29-2F2F-4CB7-B8CC-CEF18991C621.jpeg 769D9EF2-A3FC-4E7B-A8BF-ACE9ABD50705.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness. You are killing me
Click to expand...

Haha thanks buddy


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> Roasted box elder heavy hitter natural...(that's a mouthful)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9F8C9A29-2F2F-4CB7-B8CC-CEF18991C621.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 769D9EF2-A3FC-4E7B-A8BF-ACE9ABD50705.jpeg


Wow those natty HH are nice!


----------



## KawKan

skarrd said:


> Oh Lort! it posted twice! Sheesh Dang computer!


Yeah, but it was so cool I hit "Like" on both posts!


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> Oh Lort! it posted twice! Sheesh Dang computer!


love your new pic haha the captain ! Rest his soul I always like the bad guys in the movies haha


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Roasted box elder heavy hitter natural...(that's a mouthful)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9F8C9A29-2F2F-4CB7-B8CC-CEF18991C621.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 769D9EF2-A3FC-4E7B-A8BF-ACE9ABD50705.jpeg


Gorgeous Shane, love that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Here's A picture of a slingshot !


Nice!


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 3 frameless rigs,1/4in para-1745,850 para-2040, and 550 para-1632]36],as well as the little Bugger with 1/2 in TBG,7 in active,all with 3/8s steels
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shape of that frame brother!
Click to expand...

Thanks Brother!


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Lort! it posted twice! Sheesh Dang computer!
> 
> 
> 
> love your new pic haha the captain ! Rest his soul I always like the bad guys in the movies haha
Click to expand...

Thanks,yep ol Sid was a killer,lol,tough tho,at least he made it to the 3rd movie R.I.P.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tombo

Got a little slingmail this week: I ordered some Ray pouches on Sunday and received them today. I tied them to some 1636 tubes I ordered from dankung over a month ago and received Monday. I had been lending my boss my SS axiom occularis for some time now, and just got it back yesterday. Seemed like a great excuse to put together a new rig!

This is the first time I've shot the axiom occularis with double tubes, and I have to say it's pretty weird. It impacts low vs the TTF notch, if I want to hit mid can from 35 ft, I'm aiming at the top of the can. It's very awkward. Anyone else notice this? Might not be using these tubes on this flinger for long, but I'll have to try them on the torque or other tube shooter to confirm its the frame I'm not liking

Really looking the roo pouch from sureshot! Thanks ray! Figure a great way to give a pouch a workout is to mate it with tubes - looking forward to watching it gain the patina of use


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Today I'm shooting my face less and the target more. Past few days actually.

Err, I mean PP Taurus TTF, which I am really loving. After surveying lots of frames this one is becoming a favorite- very nice feel in my smaller hand.

Less aggressive anchor point (cheek instead of ear) has solved face rub. Also liking the feel of 90 deg pouch twist. Now just have to get a lot more practice in to develop some muscle memory and see if I can get dialed into the inside of the ring. Still enjoying climbing that learning curve and the lovely fall evenings in the desert.


----------



## hoggy

Stankard757 said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 13 today, hoggy wild. on the quest of chasing the dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201001_161825.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> So that's where all the Topshots went
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

ha ha ha.


----------



## ZippyBands

High Desert Flipper,

The PP Taurus TTF is indeed a fun and accurate sling. I do like mine a lot and also shoot it with a 90 degree twist. The narrower fork works well with my cheek hold and TTF style.

Your photo of the sunset looks like it may have been of the Organ Mountains in southern NM. Do you live in Las Cruces or near there? That sunset photo is a classic from that area.



> Still enjoying climbing that learning curve and the lovely fall evenings in the desert.


I live in Albuquerque, north of you. We also have some pretty nice sunsets. What I don't see are many other slingshot shooters in my area. There have to be some hiding in the sagebrush, but I just don't bump into them. Are there any known local groups of shooters?

Slingshots seem to be more exotic than many other hobbies. There are lots of folks who own the usual Daisy slings and shoot them a few times a year. But, there don't seem to be many serious sling owners who use them regularly and build them.


----------



## Tombo

Bunch of stuff today, because it's Friday.
The Wasp and GZK resin resonated the most today


----------



## skarrd

High Desert Flipper said:


> Today I'm shooting my face less and the target more. Past few days actually.
> 
> Err, I mean PP Taurus TTF, which I am really loving. After surveying lots of frames this one is becoming a favorite- very nice feel in my smaller hand.
> 
> Less aggressive anchor point (cheek instead of ear) has solved face rub. Also liking the feel of 90 deg pouch twist. Now just have to get a lot more practice in to develop some muscle memory and see if I can get dialed into the inside of the ring. Still enjoying climbing that learning curve and the lovely fall evenings in the desert.


Nice!Those mountains and desert remind me of home {Arizona} Thanks


----------



## skarrd

One of my favorite SS slings,SS .08,can murdilator


----------



## Ibojoe

Thumpin today. BSB’s .65.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted box elder heavy hitter natural...(that's a mouthful)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9F8C9A29-2F2F-4CB7-B8CC-CEF18991C621.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 769D9EF2-A3FC-4E7B-A8BF-ACE9ABD50705.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Shane, love that
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Darrell.


----------



## Island made

This masterpiece from Darrell (SLING-N-SHOT)


----------



## Northerner

Just finished a 20 yard shooting session with a pair of *TTF Mini-Taurus *frames. One is banded with black USSOP .55mm and the other with the milder green Precise .45mm. Both shoot well with 7mm steel.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

ZippyBands said:


> High Desert Flipper,
> 
> The PP Taurus TTF is indeed a fun and accurate sling. I do like mine a lot and also shoot it with a 90 degree twist. The narrower fork works well with my cheek hold and TTF style.
> 
> Your photo of the sunset looks like it may have been of the Organ Mountains in southern NM. Do you live in Las Cruces or near there? That sunset photo is a classic from that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still enjoying climbing that learning curve and the lovely fall evenings in the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Albuquerque, north of you. We also have some pretty nice sunsets. What I don't see are many other slingshot shooters in my area. There have to be some hiding in the sagebrush, but I just don't bump into them. Are there any known local groups of shooters?
> 
> Slingshots seem to be more exotic than many other hobbies. There are lots of folks who own the usual Daisy slings and shoot them a few times a year. But, there don't seem to be many serious sling owners who use them regularly and build them.
Click to expand...

ZippyBands,

Yes, in Las Cruces with the Organ mountains and lots of open BLM land around. I imagine the 505 is pretty much the same with the lovely Sandias in the backdrop. I am the only slinger I know of in the area. Also one of the few archers. But then again not many people out enjoying our open land in general.

I go out almost every day (pass through on my way to and from work) and occasionally see people with firearms, either target shooting or hunting coyotes or doves depending on the time of year. Sadly, some of them just shooting up shit and leaving lots of trash behind.

But I am just about the only one who ever brings a bow out and definitely the only slingshot that has been out there. Probably for the year and maybe the decade. There is a local archery shop with an indoor range and I have pondered stopping in to see if they were interested in dealing slings / setting up a catch inside, maybe even forming a group or league if it caught on down here. But I'm alone down here as far as I am aware. And that isn't all bad, especially since I am all good hanging out with myself having fun out in the desert.

Getting back into this after several decades away I have had a blast looking at all the variety of slings and bands etc.. Have tried a bunch out and going from frame to frame to frame hasn't done anything to help with accuracy. It has let me find those that seem to work best for me, and the TTF Taurus is at the top of the pile currently. It is also the only sling I have ordered twice so far- just ordered the second a few days ago. Planning on dressing one with light bands and the other with heavy so I can go back and forth without changing bands as often. After that, I am planning on sticking to that frame mostly and work on getting accuracy up. After that, who knows, maybe get back to enjoying a few of the other very nice frames I have tied out.


----------



## Stankard757

Today's inventory..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Northerner said:


> Just finished a 20 yard shooting session with a pair of *TTF Mini-Taurus *frames. One is banded with black USSOP .55mm and the other with the milder green Precise .45mm. Both shoot well with 7mm steel.


Northerner, it sounds like I took a plan out of your playbook! I just ordered a second Taurus, first frame I have doubled up on. And, like you, I am planning on setting one up light and one heavy. Currently thinking SS 0.4 or 0.5 for the light, and Gong Chi green 0.65 or 0.7 for the heavy. Hoping to get the light and heavy frames putting 5/16" and 7/16" steel out on similar flight paths respectively. Feeling like I'm gonna have a fun month or three working mostly with one frame and seeing how much I can improve accuracy. Mostly focusing on light ammo but eventually seeing if I can duplicate with heavy as well.


----------



## ZippyBands

The aggressive metallic intruder sneaked around the perimeter of the quiet yard, looking for steel balls to eat. Normally, there are plenty lying around. But, this time something was different. The setting sun glinted off the resident, security guard who had been training and was now quietly resting in the shadows .

The aluminum armored intruder did not see the guard in the shadows and continued to search for steel. Suddenly, out of the long shadows came an object at high speed. It was headed right toward the intruder. The errant visitor did not have a chance! The first hurtling object created a crippling dent. This was followed by more dents. He jumped and danced using every evasive trick in the book. But, it was of no avail. Steel started to rip through his body. It was chaotic! The carnage went on for long and painful minutes. Finally, all was quiet. The intruder laid on the ground, ripped in half! It was an awful sight!

Later the guard celebrated the victory with his friends from the shop. There was joy in Mudville!

(Homemade special, 18/12 mm, SS blk 0.5 mm, 5/16" steel)


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Desert Flipper

skarrd said:


> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm shooting my face less and the target more. Past few days actually.
> 
> Err, I mean PP Taurus TTF, which I am really loving. After surveying lots of frames this one is becoming a favorite- very nice feel in my smaller hand.
> 
> Less aggressive anchor point (cheek instead of ear) has solved face rub. Also liking the feel of 90 deg pouch twist. Now just have to get a lot more practice in to develop some muscle memory and see if I can get dialed into the inside of the ring. Still enjoying climbing that learning curve and the lovely fall evenings in the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!Those mountains and desert remind me of home {Arizona} Than
Click to expand...

Skarrd, I can't take the Phx heat but LOVE norther AZ. Spend as much time as we can up around Show Low and Pinetop area when we are able.


----------



## Tombo

Been really liking the way this bubinga board cut is shooting with the new bands, spent some time dialing it in today with a couple sticker targets in cardboard, and if course, cut some cans with it - and today it did something I'm not sure it will ever do again, or if I can ever do again - cut this can in half in TWO shots! I know, I wouldn't believe it if you told me either!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

High Desert Flipper said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm shooting my face less and the target more. Past few days actually.
> 
> Err, I mean PP Taurus TTF, which I am really loving. After surveying lots of frames this one is becoming a favorite- very nice feel in my smaller hand.
> 
> Less aggressive anchor point (cheek instead of ear) has solved face rub. Also liking the feel of 90 deg pouch twist. Now just have to get a lot more practice in to develop some muscle memory and see if I can get dialed into the inside of the ring. Still enjoying climbing that learning curve and the lovely fall evenings in the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!Those mountains and desert remind me of home {Arizona} Than
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skarrd, I can't take the Phx heat but LOVE norther AZ. Spend as much time as we can up around Show Low and Pinetop area when we are able.
Click to expand...

yeah the heat is a killer at times,Flagstaff/Prescott were my *vaction* areas,lol


----------



## Ibojoe

A beautiful morning here in Arkansas. Black Rifle Coffee and a J-5 Pocket Parasite.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> A beautiful morning here in Arkansas. Black Rifle Coffee and a J-5 Pocket Parasite.


Same same brother. Here is my Sunday morning suit carry.


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful morning here in Arkansas. Black Rifle Coffee and a J-5 Pocket Parasite.
> 
> 
> 
> Same same brother. Here is my Sunday morning suit carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4BD624A3-00FB-4254-83AF-E04B4030EA6A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5F910B67-38DE-4380-9710-FE895A1DCEDE.jpeg
Click to expand...

Those look familiar! So glad they are being put to use!!


----------



## ZippyBands

Tombo,

I am really liking your Bubinga frame too! It appears to have a narrower frame in a pinch-grip style. Those work well for me. The shape, wood and finish seem to invite you to pick it up for a try.



> Been really liking the way this bubinga board cut is shooting with the new bands, spent some time dialing it in today with a couple sticker targets in cardboard, and if course, cut some cans with it - and today it did something I'm not sure it will ever do again, or if I can ever do again - cut this can in half in TWO shots! I know, I wouldn't believe it if you told me either!
> 
> Attached Thumbnails


Did you make it from a Forum template or your own design?

A two shot "can-kill" is pretty unusual. Did you use large marbles? Shoot your disk cutter ... or maybe use explosive ammo! (...I want some!)

In any case, it sounded like you were having fun and had a good day shooting. That is all that counts in the long run.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this one today. With 16/36 looped tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this one tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoggy

just this little bugger today, hoggy wild. 4 bulls. 40 shots 10m/33'/11yds 1632 and 3/8" steel.


----------



## ZippyBands

Hoggy,.

Ah yes, I do see that little, tan camouflaged, rattlesnake ready to strike the target.

Did the little guy rattle before striking?



> just this little bugger today, hoggy wild. 4 bulls. 40 shots 10m/33'/11yds 1632 and 3/8" steel.


----------



## Tombo

ZippyBands said:


> Tombo,I am really liking your Bubinga frame too! It appears to have a narrower frame in a pinch-grip style. Those work well for me. The shape, wood and finish seem to invite you to pick it up for a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been really liking the way this bubinga board cut is shooting with the new bands, spent some time dialing it in today with a couple sticker targets in cardboard, and if course, cut some cans with it - and today it did something I'm not sure it will ever do again, or if I can ever do again - cut this can in half in TWO shots! I know, I wouldn't believe it if you told me either!Attached Thumbnails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make it from a Forum template or your own design? A two shot "can-kill" is pretty unusual. Did you use large marbles? Shoot your disk cutter ... or maybe use explosive ammo! (...I want some!) In any case, it sounded like you were having fun and had a good day shooting. That is all that counts in the long run.
Click to expand...

Thank you for appreciating the BBC, as I've started calling it! What you described is true, but I actually shoot it mostly in a supported grip. My design was inspired by the axiom occularis, but I didn't outline it, I just freehand drew the outline with a sharpie on a board I had split to make a matching handle/Saya camp knife. My only real objective was to take advantage of a near perfectly sized piece of drop and make my own (and first) handmade shootable slingshot, and the only other objective was I wanted it to be ott. I liked the overall shape I drew, so I cut it out and sorta freehanded the shapes and contours on the front of the slingshot, leaving the back basically square aside from a mild bevel to make it holdable. Honestly, I sometimes want to contour the back of it a bit more, but part of me wants to leave it as is for posterity as my first slingshot, since there are other things that are not ideal about the build, but it shoots just fine and I like it!.

As for the two shot can kill - I really wasn't shooting well at the time, as it was dark out and I was shooting from my extended shooting table (aka, from inside my kitchen, haha), which puts me at roughly 40ft. I shot out 5 cans , and I didn't count, but I'd guess that two of those cans in that sequence were AT LEAST 40 shot cuts - and the cans tell the story, mangled ripped up cans (provided the photo from the can cut thread to show the 5 in question). This is partially why I was dumbstruck when it happened! I want even excited, as much as I was just surprised, since I honestly wasn't expecting a result like I got, as I had never seen anything like that.









The 2 shot cut was 3/8" steel, I would say slow to moderate speed from my sumeiki .6 16/10 with a 35" draw at 500%.

Looking at the can forensics, there is one hole that would have been a partial glance, like hitting slightly off center mass, so it creased and cut the can on the front side, clean exit on the back. The second hit hit almost the same area, which was now "strengthened" because of the crease, so the can absorbed and buckled the second shot, then tore right in half along the tear created from the first shot. That's my guess anyway, but I'm no ballistics expert, just intuitively what it looks like. I think the relatively low speed of my band/ammo helps - but again, i have no way of measuring speed apart from my on intuition and the sound it makes, and damage it causes. I am a professional metal fabricator, so I do have a fair amount of experience with metal to help me create the forensic snap shot - but like you said, everything must be perfect for this to work. I would love if someone had the lab equipment to try this... But I also wonder all you shooting fanatics with probably years of experience with slingshots on me, I wonder how many have reported a two to three shot kill. I imagine it is only really possible with more or less my same technique.

My recent technique has been to try and get one or two really good center mass hits that create a tear, and then I aim for the bottom of the can wear the creased area strengthens it, and so that if I hit it with my relatively slow ammo, it won't penetrate, but instead will "catch" the round, and cause a tearing motion, literally pulling the bottom of the can away from the clipped in top. I've gotten to the point where I can repeat this approach with success - obvious success is varied, but since starting this technique maybe a week or two ago, I've certainly recorded more low hit count can cuts than before.

I admit something about this 2 shot cut - I wasn't even trying to cut it with the second shot, I was still trying for a center mass shot to tear it more, but a luckily shot, the stars aligned, etc etc., I think I stumbled upon a major anomaly. However, I've probably sent an average of 800-1000 shots down range on a weekly basis, with daily visits to my backyard range. I've cut probably a hundred cans since the beginning of September... So maybe the numbers aligned, not the stars. Haha


----------



## Stankard757

Today's line up for what I call around the stand. Starting top left 2 hits each target clockwise 3 rounds for each sling
















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

i like that paper taget holding idea ther.Good shooting!


----------



## Tombo

Shooting my PP HTS with a newly formulated set of GZK 4.5 bands. I Tied in a complimentary Blue Roo laminate pouch from Ray at SuperSure with my recent purchase. I'm gonna call this an opportunity for retribution for two items I received several weeks back, the HTS and GZK 4.5; both of which were met with my luke warm enthusiasm. I solved my lack of enthusiasm for the PP HTS by replacing the stock bands with these GZK experiments, and I solved the GZK problem by shortening my active band length by a whole inch vs normal.

The results? The HTS is AWESOME, just as I had anticipated when I ordered it, shame it took me so long to give it another go! Puts 'em right where you want 'em. The GZK bands are also awesome, after research, I found most people saying the gzk 4.5 was super stretch and needed 600% elongation... And these Blue Roo's from Rayshot!? They make this whole package sing, and I love the color scheme!


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> i like that paper taget holding idea ther.Good shooting!


Can't beat them. They're cheap and can take a bounding. The old bungee cord is something I tried and works great.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

ZippyBands said:


> Hoggy,.
> 
> Ah yes, I do see that little, tan camouflaged, rattlesnake ready to strike the target.
> 
> Did the little guy rattle before striking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just this little bugger today, hoggy wild. 4 bulls. 40 shots 10m/33'/11yds 1632 and 3/8" steel
> 
> 
> 
> cool analogy, it'd be cool to put a rattlesnake on the lanyard.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tombo

^ hoggy - or maybe a rattler on a target to add aural intetest! You've just given the world a great idea. Extra bonus points if you use an actual rattlesnake rattle... None near me here, so I might just use that expired ibuprofen in the medicine cabinet...


----------



## hoggy

@tombo believe it or not, i have a rattlesnake rattle, somewhere, that an air force friend gave from texas gave me.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Shooting this today...I think my favorite overall fork width is 85mm... I'm way more consistent with that frame size. I love tiny frames too though..









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Got this one in the mail today from eBay.


----------



## Tombo

Put new bands on my Sparrow. It had 27/22 .5 sumeiki green, but It was before I started canting the bands for OTT specific, and didn't like the sight picture with the twisted bands. Decided to go with my current fav formula - sumeiki .45 and I attached a brand new single layer Blue Roo pouch from Rayshot. What a beautiful pouch! And the colors of the pouch/bands are nice, but unfortunately the pink doesn't go well with the orange... But still shoots awesome!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> @tombo believe it or not, i have a rattlesnake rattle, somewhere, that an air force friend gave from texas gave me.


https://youtu.be/b-G33DtsYg8

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> @tombo believe it or not, i have a rattlesnake rattle, somewhere, that an air force friend gave from texas gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> dang it, now i'm gonna have to get me a rattlesnake rattle. i guess the name of the deadringer will now be timber rattler, a type from around here. thanks for the suggestion tombo & magic mo.
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

my timber rattler today, hoggy wild. 1 bull. 40 shots. 3/8" steel. single tube, 33'/10m/11yds


----------



## bingo

No had this mule out for a while an a natural a made abit bk









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> No had this mule out for a while an a natural a made abit bk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Those are real nice buddy.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Shooting this today...I think my favorite overall fork width is 85mm... I'm way more consistent with that frame size. I love tiny frames too though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


Nice....LOVE that frame design Len, that yours or from an available template ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens

The J5 came in today, now... what do I band it up with


----------



## 10.1k

Shooting this at work
Made it for a pal, he insisted how he wanted it, its got a 4" x 1" pouch for rocks, works well with the big tubes









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Shooting this today...I think my favorite overall fork width is 85mm... I'm way more consistent with that frame size. I love tiny frames too though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


I am with ya on that 85 to 90 is my sweet spot.


----------



## 10.1k

And these two tonight 
The first catty i made the scoutish and a cheeky little bit of silver birch, that stuff is heavy!!

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## 10.1k

No pic...soz









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

stevekt said:


> Got this one in the mail today from eBay.


I have seen something similar on the GZK website. How does it shoot?


----------



## ATO75

bingo said:


> No had this mule out for a while an a natural a made abit bk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Those are sweet.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Working with the GZK Crazy Power Mini TTF again! Bands are 3/4" straight cut 0.58 GZK and throwing 3/8' steel.


----------



## ATO75

Samurai Samoht said:


> Working with the GZK Crazy Power Mini TTF again! Bands are 3/4" straight cut 0.58 GZK and throwing 3/8' steel.


How do you like it? Man I was so close to pulling the trigger on one of those!


----------



## 31610

Fb frameless last couple of days


----------



## Samurai Samoht

ATO75 said:


> Samurai Samoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working with the GZK Crazy Power Mini TTF again! Bands are 3/4" straight cut 0.58 GZK and throwing 3/8' steel.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like it? Man I was so close to pulling the trigger on one of those!
Click to expand...

I was hesitant for a long time hoping GZK would come out with a G10 Handle for this sling but as soon as I started shooting with it this sling went straight to the top of my favourite slings from GZK and easily into my top 5. Super comfortable for my hand (Medium work glove). The smaller dimensions are exactly what I have been shooting with for a while now so it took no time at all to be dialed in.


----------



## Tombo

Shooting my multi-ply side shooter. Been a while since I've shot TTF, rusty at first!


----------



## stevekt

ATO75 said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this one in the mail today from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen something similar on the GZK website. How does it shoot?
Click to expand...

This is the same slingshot as sold by GZK. I paid about $9 US shipped from eBay. GZK sells their's for $5 + $25 shipping. I didn't have $59 worth of stuff to get free shipping so I went with eBay. It's a great bargain. I recommend it.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today...I think my favorite overall fork width is 85mm... I'm way more consistent with that frame size. I love tiny frames too though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice....LOVE that frame design Len, that yours or from an available template ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks my friend...This is my own design...the "Rez Dawg" I'm glad you like it

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

I took about 3 shots in the backyard with clay ammo. I didn't pull back as far as my anchor point because it was pretty terrifying. I put it away before something bad happened. ????


----------



## 10.1k

Just finished this little chestnut number









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## 10.1k

Bsb turned up just in time & wasp tough pouches 2"1/4 x 5/8, shoots on the button, finished it with blo in between sands, had to put in the microwave too as green. Then two coats of gun stock tru oil after 600grit






























Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MikmaqWarrior said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today...I think my favorite overall fork width is 85mm... I'm way more consistent with that frame size. I love tiny frames too though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice....LOVE that frame design Len, that yours or from an available template ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks my friend...This is my own design...the "Rez Dawg" I'm glad you like it
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Cool, do you allow anyone to try and make their own from this design ?
I wanted to humbly ask first, as I'd never do it w/out your blessings

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today...I think my favorite overall fork width is 85mm... I'm way more consistent with that frame size. I love tiny frames too though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice....LOVE that frame design Len, that yours or from an available template ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks my friend...This is my own design...the "Rez Dawg" I'm glad you like it
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, do you allow anyone to try and make their own from this design ?
> I wanted to humbly ask first, as I'd never do it w/out your blessings
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Go right ahead my friend...I appreciate you asking first...the design is like my baby...lol...

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MikmaqWarrior said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this today...I think my favorite overall fork width is 85mm... I'm way more consistent with that frame size. I love tiny frames too though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice....LOVE that frame design Len, that yours or from an available template ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks my friend...This is my own design...the "Rez Dawg" I'm glad you like it
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, do you allow anyone to try and make their own from this design ?
> I wanted to humbly ask first, as I'd never do it w/out your blessings
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go right ahead my friend...I appreciate you asking first...the design is like my baby...lol...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Len, appreciate the blessings 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No had this mule out for a while an a natural a made abit bk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Those are real nice buddy.
Click to expand...

Thanks to Jason and myself thanks buddy

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Tombo said:


> Shooting my multi-ply side shooter. Been a while since I've shot TTF, rusty at first!


Very cool frame.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

Had out the pair of *TTF Mini-Taurus* frames this afternoon. Instead of a pop can I shot paper targets for groupings. Usually I get 8 good shots and a couple of crazy flyers.

Here is an example of frustration. Distance was 20 yards. The first 8 shots went into a nice 8cm (3 1/8") group. The 9th and 10th shots went high. I got too excited about the nice cluster and messed up, twice... lol.


----------



## Stankard757

Traveling light for work PVC Spring Breaker with .6 SS black 5/8 - 1/2 taper homemade leather pouch shooting 3/8 clay.


----------



## Court215

Got this in the mail today


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. 2 bulls, 1-mini taurus ott & 1-the Duke.


----------



## Stankard757

Around the targets with these three..


----------



## Tombo

Tombo said:


> Just picked these two up in the forum classifieds, (thanks Court215!). Somehow the brass milbro replica beat out the SPS as far as intrigue, so I banded it up to give the frame a feel
> 
> Used the opportunity to make up a band set with the supersure roo pouch. This is sorta an experimental rig, likely to try other band configurations, but for now it shoots awesome, looking forward to trying other possibilities for bad attachment on this frame, more on that later.


Just picked these two up in the forum classifieds, (thanks Court215!). Somehow the brass milbro replica beat out the SPS as far as intrigue, so I banded it up to give the frame a feel

Used the opportunity to make up a band set with the supersure roo pouch. This is sorta an experimental rig, likely to try other band configurations, but for now it shoots awesome, looking forward to trying other possibilities for bad attachment on this frame, more on that later.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Shot the Pocket Parasite today finally. I put Sumike .6 on it with a Simpleshot pouch.


----------



## raventree78

10.1k said:


> Shooting this at work
> Made it for a pal, he insisted how he wanted it, its got a 4" x 1" pouch for rocks, works well with the big tubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


Wow nice, that thing is a beauty and a beast


----------



## raventree78

stevekt said:


> I took about 3 shots in the backyard with clay ammo. I didn't pull back as far as my anchor point because it was pretty terrifying. I put it away before something bad happened.


Yeah man a super high end frame like that, you can't take chances with. might have to relegate that one as a safe king.


----------



## Ibojoe

Been enjoying this Yew Champ made by Mr. Brooks. It’s sporting som GZK green .66 short bands.


----------



## Ibojoe

Been enjoying this Yew Champ made by Mr. Brooks. It’s sporting som GZK green .66 short bands.


----------



## Ibojoe

Reed Lukens said:


> Shot the Pocket Parasite today finally. I put Sumike .6 on it with a Simpleshot pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201007_184222.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201007_184301.jpg


That's an absolute beauty right there. Congratulations on the win. Enjoy one of the finest.


----------



## ty_higg

Yesterday and today with a favorite 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

ty_higg said:


> Yesterday and today with a favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasp frame and a cruwear spidey! I like your style.


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. 1 bull, taurus looped tuber black & red lanyard.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

ATO75 said:


> ty_higg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday and today with a favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp frame and a cruwear spidey! I like your style.
Click to expand...

That's a SimpleShot frame, not a Wasp 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty_higg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday and today with a favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp frame and a cruwear spidey! I like your style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a SimpleShot frame, not a Wasp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well thats embarrassing! I knew that too. I have wasp on my brain.....just ordered one.


----------



## skarrd

another natty/nibbler,shooting from the porch to avoid the rain drizzles,can barely see the can,but its cut,lol. i love this style frame,gonna have to find an aluminum core somewhere/day.


----------



## Scrat

I'm dipping my foot into the tube waters. Made some looped 1632 sets and put them on my scout LT. I'm really liking how they shoot 3/8 and 5/16. If they last as long as people say I may be a convert. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> another natty/nibbler,shooting from the porch to avoid the rain drizzles,can barely see the can,but its cut,lol. i love this style frame,gonna have to find an aluminum core somewhere/day.


That's awesome, buddy!


----------



## Reed Lukens

I couldn't get a bb to register in the last couple hundred shots, so I fired a few 44cal out of my Dragon Head bb shooter today and still pulled 230+fps  















Then I pulled 240+ with the new LBS with the .6 Sumeike bands that I made up and 44cal ammo. I shot this most of the day. I have the chrono set up so that when I get the perfect shots, I get good readings and cut the can or hit the bottom spinner. I leave the chrono running and shoot through it every time I aim for the 20 yard targets.


----------



## Tombo

Made some custom .6 precise bands for the new to me SPS. Supersure super pouch with 20/13 tapered bands.


----------



## Court215

Tombo said:


> Made some custom .6 precise bands for the new to me SPS. Supersure super pouch with 20/13 tapered bands.


Dressed up nicely.


----------



## Court215

Pretty much my workhorse frame, out in the woods for a bit today


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> another natty/nibbler,shooting from the porch to avoid the rain drizzles,can barely see the can,but its cut,lol. i love this style frame,gonna have to find an aluminum core somewhere/day.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome, buddy!
Click to expand...

Thanks Brother


----------



## richnew

Court215 said:


> Pretty much my workhorse frame, out in the woods for a bit today


Ahhh I remember this one 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this morning


----------



## Tombo

It sure is shiny, maybe that's why I keep wanting to carry it on my dog walk


----------



## Scrat

Tombo said:


> It sure is shiny, maybe that's why I keep wanting to carry it on my dog walk


Man that thing is purdy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

I trimmed down the single 1632s to about 6 in AL on my newly tabbed BB shooter. Got some 1/4 steel. I think it's a good combo but I'm not quite dialed in yet. Did some work on this can but couldn't get consistent hits on my spinner. I'm gonna blame it on the poor lighting. Tomorrow I'll try again starting on paper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Well,today i banged this out and after the rains got a few shots in with 1/2 inch marbles,14 inch AL 2040s,from a frameless butterfly rig that didnt work out for me,lol. this promises to be a Fun learning experiance  when the rains quit


----------



## Court215

skarrd said:


> Well,today i banged this out and after the rains got a few shots in with 1/2 inch marbles,14 inch AL 2040s,from a frameless butterfly rig that didnt work out for me,lol. this promises to be a Fun learning experiance  when the rains quit


Dude that looks really fun, I gotta make some kind of starship destroyer!


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> Well,today i banged this out and after the rains got a few shots in with 1/2 inch marbles,14 inch AL 2040s,from a frameless butterfly rig that didnt work out for me,lol. this promises to be a Fun learning experiance  when the rains quit


Nice, that thing looks mean, bet it will demolish, well anything


----------



## skarrd

it was fun,and took my mind off the crappy weather for awhile,and i am thinking with the right ammo/tubes it Will demolish anything,LOL


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tombo

Couldn't sleep in, so I made new bands in Warriors colors to compliment this axiom champ


----------



## Island made

My pocket thumper and the stealth shot form Dan Hood.


----------



## Ibojoe

I like the patina on that Thumper! Looks like a day of fun.


----------



## Ibojoe

Cleaning up my heavy steel game in time for squirrel season.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> I like the patina on that Thumper! Looks like a day of fun.


Looks well loved huh Joe, lol ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

This weekend's travel partners. As always the Springbreaker PFS and broke out my first built skim board OPFS. Working on that short draw...









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> My pocket thumper and the stealth shot form Dan Hood. AD7EC899-0C1E-41D9-B65F-7753E3352930.jpeg 6CE9A260-BA2D-484B-AC0E-B60362297D06.jpeg


Man you have an awesome collection. Dan makes some sweet frames too.


----------



## 31610

Shooting a mule today


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Cleaning up my heavy steel game in time for squirrel season.


Wholly smokes!! Watch out squirrels!


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Shooting a mule today


That finished up beautiful Jason.


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patina on that Thumper! Looks like a day of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks well loved huh Joe, lol ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have this silly thing where I can polish it after I build it. Same with my saxophones..I will clean them of course, but I just love a patina.


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pocket thumper and the stealth shot form Dan Hood. AD7EC899-0C1E-41D9-B65F-7753E3352930.jpeg 6CE9A260-BA2D-484B-AC0E-B60362297D06.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Man you have an awesome collection. Dan makes some sweet frames too.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy! I've been really blessed by folks here on the forum. I gotta put a post together one day of my collection.


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting a mule today
> 
> 
> 
> That finished up beautiful Jason.
Click to expand...

thanks Shane seemed like it was a month of Sunday's to do it


----------



## BushpotChef

Court215 said:


> Got this in the mail today


Gorgeous shooter, also curious how you drew the clean little bullseye on there?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

Got this little one from Aliexpress.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Slingmail-
The Green Axiom from High Desert Flipper 
The bands and pouch set up from Tombo 
Together, they rock 
















Thanks Guys 
I switched out the lanyard, 
added the buckle, 
then added it to the team 








The one lanyard stays on my wrist and then I just clip on one of the 7 slingsots and continue the fun


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Court215

BushpotChef said:


> Court215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous shooter, also curious how you drew the clean little bullseye on there?
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Freehanded it, just like in the proverb


----------



## Court215

...????????


----------



## Court215

Might as well finish em off with the pyroraptor


----------



## BushpotChef

Court215 said:


> ...


That's awesome man, where did you get that?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

Tried to send you the link, I think your inbox is full


----------



## BushpotChef

Court215 said:


> Tried to send you the link, I think your inbox is full


I'll clear it thank you 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Court215 said:


> Might as well finish em off with the pyroraptor


Now that's tight ! Nice shootn brother.


----------



## Tree Man

Reed Lukens said:


> Slingmail-
> The Green Axiom from High Desert Flipper
> The bands and pouch set up from Tombo
> Together, they rock
> 
> 20201010_174508.jpg
> 20201010_174544.jpg
> 
> Thanks Guys
> I switched out the lanyard,
> added the buckle,
> then added it to the team
> 
> 20201010_181027.jpg
> The one lanyard stays on my wrist and then I just clip on one of the 7 slingsots and continue the fun


Thats a great idea!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Tree Man said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slingmail-
> The Green Axiom from High Desert Flipper
> The bands and pouch set up from Tombo
> Together, they rock 20201010_174508.jpg20201010_174544.jpg
> Thanks Guys
> I switched out the lanyard,
> added the buckle,
> then added it to the team 20201010_181027.jpg
> The one lanyard stays on my wrist and then I just clip on one of the 7 slingsots and continue the fun
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great idea!
Click to expand...

Thanks, Stringslap and Raventree78 came up with it. I just ran with it. 
https://slingshotforum.com/topic/117830-i-would-like-to-hear-your-thoughts-on-lanyards/?p=1325006


----------



## Tombo

Made this last night, it started life as part of a bracket assembly at work, but was going to go into the scrap bin. Originally, there was two large countersunk holes, I used one of the holes as a basis for the fork gap, and then cut / ground away the profile. 1842 single tubes. Tried shooting it standard OTT, and already got a fork hit! Replaced the 0.6 precise flat bands, because that four kit also yielded damage to the band. Chose this 1842 thinking it would be more durable in case I have more hiccups along the way. Thinking this is going to be my first time playing with a pickle-ish style slingshot, certainly it seems the one inch for a cap is a little small for standard shooting. Little too afraid to shoot it in my backyard with steel for fear of putting ammo through a window, so out to walk the dog to find some opportunistic target shooting


----------



## Court215

Tombo said:


> Made this last night, it started life as part of a bracket assembly at work, but was going to go into the scrap bin. Originally, there was two large countersunk holes, I used one of the holes as a basis for the fork gap, and then cut / ground away the profile. 1842 single tubes. Tried shooting it standard OTT, and already got a fork hit! Replaced the 0.6 precise flat bands, because that four kit also yielded damage to the band. Chose this 1842 thinking it would be more durable in case I have more hiccups along the way. Thinking this is going to be my first time playing with a pickle-ish style slingshot, certainly it seems the one inch for a cap is a little small for standard shooting. Little too afraid to shoot it in my backyard with steel for fear of putting ammo through a window, so out to walk the dog to find some opportunistic target shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142226384.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142234883.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142301879.jpg


Nice work on that, maybe try some clay ammo for a while. What I did while tryin to learn pickle


----------



## Court215

Ibojoe said:


> Court215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well finish em off with the pyroraptor
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's tight ! Nice shootn brother.
Click to expand...

Thanks brother, might have to try shootin for some of those badges soon!


----------



## Tombo

Court215 said:


> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made this last night, it started life as part of a bracket assembly at work, but was going to go into the scrap bin. Originally, there was two large countersunk holes, I used one of the holes as a basis for the fork gap, and then cut / ground away the profile. 1842 single tubes. Tried shooting it standard OTT, and already got a fork hit! Replaced the 0.6 precise flat bands, because that four kit also yielded damage to the band. Chose this 1842 thinking it would be more durable in case I have more hiccups along the way. Thinking this is going to be my first time playing with a pickle-ish style slingshot, certainly it seems the one inch for a cap is a little small for standard shooting. Little too afraid to shoot it in my backyard with steel for fear of putting ammo through a window, so out to walk the dog to find some opportunistic target shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142226384.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142234883.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142301879.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work on that, maybe try some clay ammo for a while. What I did while tryin to learn pickle
Click to expand...

Thanks pal, watched a couple of videos, sent 50 5/16 rounds on my dog walk with no issues, using the speed bump and 90° twist. Was able to hit a mylar balloon from probably 30ft, a can from maybe 15 ft, and a stop sign from about 30ft, all using a side hold, 90 degree twist, thumb speed bump, both eyes open, and no aiming. Pretty fun, but really feel I need to spend some time at a safe backstop dialing this in before I shoot it in the yard around glass


----------



## ATO75

Getting some practice in today. I took a few days off and picked of a wierd habit. Got it figured out.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

It took me well over two years to score this frame from the generous Court215 who peeled this G10 SPS out of his collection.
The SPS is the only frame I have more than one of. I really want to defy the collector bug so this aquisition is more about the journey to get my hands on one.
Yea I could have gone out an bought one new via SPS, but I honestly have bad luck buying new frames! I do enjoy trading 'out and up' and selling an occasional frame which is what allowed me to land this peach!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

What tubes are you using.?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cjw said:


> What tubes are you using.?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'll be using Black SS 2040's as I've got a few sets tied, ready, and packed away. I installed these from Court215 for the photo op. I saw your post on the 1632's. That is going to be something I look into after I have settled into our new digs.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

I really like SS new 16/32 tubes. Tried to order some more last night but they were already sold out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

Tombo said:


> Made this last night, it started life as part of a bracket assembly at work, but was going to go into the scrap bin. Originally, there was two large countersunk holes, I used one of the holes as a basis for the fork gap, and then cut / ground away the profile. 1842 single tubes. Tried shooting it standard OTT, and already got a fork hit! Replaced the 0.6 precise flat bands, because that four kit also yielded damage to the band. Chose this 1842 thinking it would be more durable in case I have more hiccups along the way. Thinking this is going to be my first time playing with a pickle-ish style slingshot, certainly it seems the one inch for a cap is a little small for standard shooting. Little too afraid to shoot it in my backyard with steel for fear of putting ammo through a window, so out to walk the dog to find some opportunistic target shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142226384.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142234883.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142301879.jpg


Sweet! 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Court215 said:


> Might as well finish em off with the pyroraptor


that's good shooting, you're tearing it up.


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. that secret agent extended is an awesome shooter, hoggy's wild seal of approval.


----------



## Court215

hoggy said:


> Court215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well finish em off with the pyroraptor
> 
> 
> 
> that's good shooting, you're tearing it up.
Click to expand...

Thank you my friend, just tryin to keep up


----------



## Court215

MOJAVE MO said:


> It took me well over two years to score this frame from the generous Court215 who peeled this G10 SPS out of his collection.
> The SPS is the only frame I have more than one of. I really want to defy the collector bug so this aquisition is more about the journey to get my hands on one.
> Yea I could have gone out an bought one new via SPS, but I honestly have bad luck buying new frames! I do enjoy trading 'out and up' and selling an occasional frame which is what allowed me to land this peach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


This makes me very happy, so glad your enjoying it


----------



## mattwalt

Mo loving that sps. Nice colour combo. When I can get an sps think i'd have made the big time. Always looked like sweet frames. Been pestering cjw but don't think hes written me into his will as yet...


----------



## Reed Lukens

Shooting the Raptor today. It's running really good wth a set of .6 Sumeike with 1" x 21/32" tapered bands.


----------



## skarrd

Tombo said:


> Made this last night, it started life as part of a bracket assembly at work, but was going to go into the scrap bin. Originally, there was two large countersunk holes, I used one of the holes as a basis for the fork gap, and then cut / ground away the profile. 1842 single tubes. Tried shooting it standard OTT, and already got a fork hit! Replaced the 0.6 precise flat bands, because that four kit also yielded damage to the band. Chose this 1842 thinking it would be more durable in case I have more hiccups along the way. Thinking this is going to be my first time playing with a pickle-ish style slingshot, certainly it seems the one inch for a cap is a little small for standard shooting. Little too afraid to shoot it in my backyard with steel for fear of putting ammo through a window, so out to walk the dog to find some opportunistic target shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142226384.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142234883.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142301879.jpg


ingenious! good recycling/upcycling!


----------



## AlDermietzel

Cannot put this little frame down, ripped this can to pieces with 8mm steel. I've been thinking of picking up a more expensive frame but I was having trouble with finding my optimal fork width, but now I'm thinking 85mm is the way to go . I only like thumb brace so I'm thinking of a small titan hunter 























Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

AlDermietzel said:


> Cannot put this little frame down, ripped this can to pieces with 8mm steel. I've been thinking of picking up a more expensive frame but I was having trouble with finding my optimal fork width, but now I'm thinking 85mm is the way to go . I only like thumb brace so I'm thinking of a small titan hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


You can't go wrong with the Titan hunter it is my favorite frame. I bought the medium and love it. That 85-90 mm is right in my sweet spot. Have you tried a sparrow from ss yet? I think the fork width is 83 if I remember correctly. Great little shooter. Chris over at catapult carnage also has a new frame called the classic he is selling you might want to check that guy out too. Looks like a great shooter.


----------



## AlDermietzel

ATO75 said:


> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot put this little frame down, ripped this can to pieces with 8mm steel. I've been thinking of picking up a more expensive frame but I was having trouble with finding my optimal fork width, but now I'm thinking 85mm is the way to go . I only like thumb brace so I'm thinking of a small titan hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You can't go wrong with the Titan hunter it is my favorite frame. I bought the medium and love it. That 85-90 mm is right in my sweet spot. Have you tried a sparrow from ss yet? I think the fork width is 83 if I remember correctly. Great little shooter. Chris over at catapult carnage also has a new frame called the classic he is selling you might want to check that guy out too. Looks like a great shooter.
Click to expand...

It's been on my radar for a long while, but i could never decide between the 85mm or the 90mm size. After putting in some time with my stinger (86mm) and my wolf (90mm) I think i prefer the narrower fork for my anchor point. Chris' new frame looks nice too, the 80mm could be a good choice for me too. I do love the look of the sparrow although unfortunately because I live in the uk the delivery costs more than the frame itself. Hopefully a UK retailer will pick some up soon as I'd love to to try one. I'm a bit fan of your youtube channel by the way, your videos on the titan have got me convinced 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

skarrd said:


> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made this last night, it started life as part of a bracket assembly at work, but was going to go into the scrap bin. Originally, there was two large countersunk holes, I used one of the holes as a basis for the fork gap, and then cut / ground away the profile. 1842 single tubes. Tried shooting it standard OTT, and already got a fork hit! Replaced the 0.6 precise flat bands, because that four kit also yielded damage to the band. Chose this 1842 thinking it would be more durable in case I have more hiccups along the way. Thinking this is going to be my first time playing with a pickle-ish style slingshot, certainly it seems the one inch for a cap is a little small for standard shooting. Little too afraid to shoot it in my backyard with steel for fear of putting ammo through a window, so out to walk the dog to find some opportunistic target shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142226384.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142234883.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201011_142301879.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ingenious! good recycling/upcycling!
Click to expand...

Thanks Skaard! I definitely love the upcycling aspects of small item creation, and my job is an architectural fabricator gives me a near endless supply of high-end lumber, not to mention a huge assortment of mild steel, aluminum, brass, copper, etc etc etc. Part of me feels it's a shame to cut brand new material since there's so much raw material in my scrap pile at work!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting this baby today! . mini Pocket Parasite ! 









Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

AlDermietzel said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot put this little frame down, ripped this can to pieces with 8mm steel. I've been thinking of picking up a more expensive frame but I was having trouble with finding my optimal fork width, but now I'm thinking 85mm is the way to go . I only like thumb brace so I'm thinking of a small titan hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You can't go wrong with the Titan hunter it is my favorite frame. I bought the medium and love it. That 85-90 mm is right in my sweet spot. Have you tried a sparrow from ss yet? I think the fork width is 83 if I remember correctly. Great little shooter. Chris over at catapult carnage also has a new frame called the classic he is selling you might want to check that guy out too. Looks like a great shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been on my radar for a long while, but i could never decide between the 85mm or the 90mm size. After putting in some time with my stinger (86mm) and my wolf (90mm) I think i prefer the narrower fork for my anchor point. Chris' new frame looks nice too, the 80mm could be a good choice for me too. I do love the look of the sparrow although unfortunately because I live in the uk the delivery costs more than the frame itself. Hopefully a UK retailer will pick some up soon as I'd love to to try one. I'm a bit fan of your youtube channel by the way, your videos on the titan have got me convinced
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hey thanks man I appreciate the kind words. I appreciate it. I am finding that 80 to 90 range suits ny style of shooting. The Evo is slightly larger (95mm I think) and a great frame but I am not as accurate with it as I am with the T.H. those 5mm seem to make a difference. Have a good week my friend


----------



## Tombo

Working on my SOTM entry this morning


----------



## bingo

Little natty today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

*Pocket Predator TTF Mini-Taurus *

White BSB .45mm bands

7" x 11/16" x 1/2"

32" ear anchor point

252fps with 7mm ... 231fps with 8mm (5/16")


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. 3/8" steel, 10m/11yds/33', 20 shots each. 1st bull with secret agent extended and #2 marksman 3010. that's only the 2nd time i've shot both the secret agent extended and the both marksman 3010s btw.


----------



## ATO75

I felt like shooting this natty today.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Tombo said:


> Working on my SOTM entry this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201012_141432486.jpg


Now that's a nice work station 
Love that table! 
Looks like you're loving that wide ott style, looking good Tom


----------



## Reed Lukens

I was searching for a new drain for our sink in my garage this afternoon and found a new box of marbles. So I put the Marksman Wrist Rocket to work today and I really loved shooting marbles again. I know there's more, I just need to find all of my hiding places again 
I've got an order of 5/16"s coming tomorrow, so the speed badge tests will start


----------



## Ibojoe

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting this baby today! . mini Pocket Parasite !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


Holy cow Joey!! That's a fine one there.


----------



## Court215

Equinox from Martin Hemsworth, great little frame


----------



## bingo

Little port boys mule and a natural ,

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

It had been a while since I shot my Hammer Pro TTF. So I dug it out of the frame box banded her up and shot some 15 meter shots off the deck to hide from the rain. I miss this frame. It is going back into the rotation. Gong chi .50 are a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> It had been a while since I shot my Hammer Pro TTF. So I dug it out of the frame box banded her up and shot some 15 meter shots off the deck to hide from the rain. I miss this frame. It is going back into the rotation. Gong chi .50 are a pleasure to shoot.


I have been eyeing that frame for a long time...just a little to pricy For me.


----------



## Covert5

Court215 said:


> Equinox from Martin Hemsworth, great little frame


That's awesome group therapy right there Court215!


----------



## Stankard757

These 2 today split frame opfs w/ .5 BSB and a bamboo Revolution w/ .7 Sumeike


----------



## Tombo

Put fresh bands on this gem, 5/16 all day, or lobbing 3/8 .45 gzk expirement, and shooting my bracket gapper at trash I see on my dog walk. Managed to shatter a glass single shot bottle from about 20 ft in two attempts with 5/16.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this baby today! . mini Pocket Parasite !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow Joey!! That's a fine one there.
Click to expand...

Thanks alot buddy!!!  i am enjoying it ! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these 2,still learning the Starship,but the natty nibbler is a familiar friend,bothe with 3/8s steels,tomorroh the 5/16ths tests


----------



## hoggy

these 3 yesterday, hoggy wild. the magic mo ugly frame had a band fail, that's why only the 1 shot. the other 2 are devil's son in law nattys. all 3 nice shooters. the one on the left was the bull getter. bbs at 33'


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 3 yesterday, hoggy wild. the magic mo ugly frame had a band fail, that's why only the 1 shot. the other 2 are devil's son in law nattys. all 3 nice shooters. the one on the left was the bull getter. bbs at 33'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201013_164133.jpg


Oh my. I forgot I burdened you with that little mess! All the more reason to send you my PP beauty queen!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 3 yesterday, hoggy wild. the magic mo ugly frame had a band fail, that's why only the 1 shot. the other 2 are devil's son in law nattys. all 3 nice shooters. the one on the left was the bull getter. bbs at 33'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201013_164133.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. I forgot I burdened you with that little mess! All the more reason to send you my PP beauty queen!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> it's all good. the loop pulled through before i could get it dialed in. retyed and ready for hoggy wild duty.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibojoe

Court215 said:


> Equinox from Martin Hemsworth, great little frame


That's a very cool little frame! Good shootn too!


----------



## Ibojoe

Osage Pocket Parasite with Simple .50’s. Lovin these bands!


----------



## Court215

Ibojoe said:


> Court215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Equinox from Martin Hemsworth, great little frame
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very cool little frame! Good shootn too!
Click to expand...

Thank you my friend!


----------



## Court215

Little session with the crop top heavy delta wing


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Court215 said:


> Little session with the crop top heavy delta wing


Nice friggin shootin brother.....you sure you ain't cheating, LOL ? J/K

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Osage Pocket Parasite with Simple .50's. Lovin these bands!


Wow! I don't remember that one brother! I'm shooting it's brother, my favourite ibojoe frame with white bsb short bands and a gzk pouch. 
Thanks for this one my friend.


----------



## ATO75

Getting reacquainted with ttf. 10 shots in the center and 5 on each corner. I am loving this hammer pro today.


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Getting reacquainted with ttf. 10 shots in the center and 5 on each corner. I am loving this hammer pro today.


That's some fine shooting buddy!


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting reacquainted with ttf. 10 shots in the center and 5 on each corner. I am loving this hammer pro today.
> 
> 
> 
> That's some fine shooting buddy!
Click to expand...

I fell apart on the bottom left and top right. Couldn't get my feet right. I'm very happy about the rest though. I'm hoping there will be enough light out after dinner for another shoot.


----------



## Tombo

Trying to put the time in with this guy, honestly Its not my favorite, but I'm starting to warm up to it, replacing the stock bands with OTT specific bands and sliding in a SuperSure pouch makes a difference for sure


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today


----------



## Stankard757

Tombo said:


> Trying to put the time in with this guy, honestly Its not my favorite, but I'm starting to warm up to it, replacing the stock bands with OTT specific bands and sliding in a SuperSure pouch makes a difference for sure


Try cutting a bicycle inner tube trim to fit and slide on like you would a pistol grip. Worked wonders on mine. The tube I use is for a 10 speed









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. 1 bull with the dsil maple, the one on the bottom left.


----------



## Scrat

Getting some quality time in with this one today. The more I shoot it the more I like it. Today one of those really good days when things just click. I was able to go 4/5 on a 3cm spinner from 33 ft, which is probably a personal best. it makes it even cooler to do that with one I made. What a fun hobby. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting my awesome Pocket Parasite from my bro iboJoe!  i added some tabs and white .55 bsb for 5/16 steel









Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Osage Pocket Parasite with Simple .50's. Lovin these bands!


Thats a awesome shooter buddy . and those bands are really good . some of the best i have shot for sure

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valery

I bought several slingshots on Aliexpress. The first one came, it turned out to be very convenient and accurate.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osage Pocket Parasite with Simple .50's. Lovin these bands!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I don't remember that one brother! I'm shooting it's brother, my favourite ibojoe frame with white bsb short bands and a gzk pouch.
> Thanks for this one my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF319A71-ADD6-4719-8CBC-2650AF6EFBD1.jpeg
Click to expand...

Man it does my heart good to know you're enjoying that frame. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Ibojoe

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting my awesome Pocket Parasite from my bro iboJoe!  i added some tabs and white .55 bsb for 5/16 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


It's nice to know that you're Shootn some wood every once and a while. LoL . Glad you're liking it my friend.


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. wind was up due to impending cold front, so it was hard to dial in.


----------



## Tombo

hoggy said:


> these 3 today, hoggy wild. wind was up due to impending cold front, so it was hard to dial in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201015_141145.jpg


Haven't seen that ammo before, what is it?


----------



## hoggy

It's .25g airsoft bb


----------



## bingo

Big port boy mule out for a moch today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Made some new (Stronger) Hardware for this Little guy today. Love the white bsb


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Made some new (Stronger) Hardware for this Little guy today. Love the white bsb 1319ADAB-9F7C-4A76-B2B0-E1F0E047EDEB.jpeg 27218BCB-9976-41F8-9817-B718A1B2F238.jpeg


Thats a beauty right there.


----------



## ATO75

Got this Wasp Venator in the mail today. Instantly one of my favorites. I love this frame!


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Got this Wasp Venator in the mail today. Instantly one of my favorites. I love this frame!


Man I never seen one of those before. You can tell just by the look of it it's an awesome frame!


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made some new (Stronger) Hardware for this Little guy today. Love the white bsb 1319ADAB-9F7C-4A76-B2B0-E1F0E047EDEB.jpeg 27218BCB-9976-41F8-9817-B718A1B2F238.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a beauty right there.
Click to expand...

Thanks! My buddy, Steve (stringslap) gifted me this one. The fasteners that came on it were far to tiny to hold the bands and just stripped, so I made some heavy duty hardware and its an awesome shooter.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this Wasp Venator in the mail today. Instantly one of my favorites. I love this frame!
> 
> 
> 
> Man I never seen one of those before. You can tell just by the look of it it's an awesome frame!
Click to expand...

They are pretty new. Aluminum frame, 90mm fork width, 24mm tips made for thumb brace grip..... im in love. Lol It is really comfortable and shoots excellent.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my awesome Pocket Parasite from my bro iboJoe!  i added some tabs and white .55 bsb for 5/16 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to know that you're Shootn some wood every once and a while. LoL . Glad you're liking it my friend.
Click to expand...

I sure am buddy!!  .. Its a dandy!

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shootin one of my favorite pocket shooters,set up for 5/16s,also the starship with 5/16s today,starting to get the hang of it,lot of fun,although i think my 50 yard target may still be safe,,,,,for the moment


----------



## slingshot_toddly

My monkey slingshot 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Well my weekend starts a little sooner then ya all ;-) so I am kicking it off with the 4 b s burgers beer full butter and bb s . Wish u all the best weekend guys ????


----------



## Tombo

Named this one today, upon it's first (and second!) inaugural can cut. Allow me to introduce to you, the Black Metal Gapper, or BMG! It's the first slingshot I've owned that requires a pickle fork style shot. Now, having been playing with it for about a week, I can finally put together some pretty OK groups - enough that I at least don't miss my catch box from 40 ft. Super excited! Now time to make a more traditional pickle fork


----------



## Stankard757

Tombo said:


> Named this one today, upon it's first (and second!) inaugural can cut. Allow me to introduce to you, the Black Metal Gapper, or BMG! It's the first slingshot I've owned that requires a pickle fork style shot. Now, having been playing with it for about a week, I can finally put together some pretty OK groups - enough that I at least don't miss my catch box from 40 ft. Super excited! Now time to make a more traditional pickle fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201016_010630223.jpg


Where do we place our orders..

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Some PFS action with my work setups









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scrat

Got this dankung fox from Court125 today! The frame is pristine and He sent it nicely banded up with plugs and an extra band set. it shoots great with the flats but I plan on it being my looped tube shooter. It was already dark when I got the tubes on it but I moved my catchbox in the garage and after a little fiddling was smacking my 3cm spinner from 8 yards. I've been really wanting a stainless tube shooter. Big Thanks to Court125 for hooking me up with a great deal!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Stankard757 said:


> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Named this one today, upon it's first (and second!) inaugural can cut. Allow me to introduce to you, the Black Metal Gapper, or BMG! It's the first slingshot I've owned that requires a pickle fork style shot. Now, having been playing with it for about a week, I can finally put together some pretty OK groups - enough that I at least don't miss my catch box from 40 ft. Super excited! Now time to make a more traditional pickle fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201016_010630223.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Where do we place our orders..
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I might know a guy... ;-) PS, did you receive this bands you won OK?


----------



## Stankard757

Tombo said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Named this one today, upon it's first (and second!) inaugural can cut. Allow me to introduce to you, the Black Metal Gapper, or BMG! It's the first slingshot I've owned that requires a pickle fork style shot. Now, having been playing with it for about a week, I can finally put together some pretty OK groups - enough that I at least don't miss my catch box from 40 ft. Super excited! Now time to make a more traditional pickle fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201016_010630223.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Where do we place our orders..
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might know a guy... ;-) PS, did you receive this bands you won OK?
Click to expand...

I'm away at work will check tomorrow when I get home. Wifey is being mean and won't tell me

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Scrat said:


> Got this dankung fox from Court125 today! The frame is pristine and He sent it nicely banded up with plugs and an extra band set. it shoots great with the flats but I plan on it being my looped tube shooter. It was already dark when I got the tubes on it but I moved my catchbox in the garage and after a little fiddling was smacking my 3cm spinner from 8 yards. I've been really wanting a stainless tube shooter. Big Thanks to Court125 for hooking me up with a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my first dedicated tube slingshot yesterday. After shooting it I wish I would have bought one like this with a squared fork. I was shocked by the draw weight on the tubes that came with it. It felt like I was drawing my Bow. Lol I made a new set, I can't wait to try it out today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

Scrat said:


> Got this dankung fox from Court125 today! The frame is pristine and He sent it nicely banded up with plugs and an extra band set. it shoots great with the flats but I plan on it being my looped tube shooter. It was already dark when I got the tubes on it but I moved my catchbox in the garage and after a little fiddling was smacking my 3cm spinner from 8 yards. I've been really wanting a stainless tube shooter. Big Thanks to Court125 for hooking me up with a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So glad you like it bro!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Tombo

Made a new one last night and cut a can with it, now I must decide at 6am which gets the pocket treatment for my Friday workday...


----------



## Stankard757

Tombo said:


> Made a new one last night and cut a can with it, now I must decide at 6am which gets the pocket treatment for my Friday workday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201016_131718320.jpg


That's cool almost got a peghead look to it. Good job

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Stankard757 said:


> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a new one last night and cut a can with it, now I must decide at 6am which gets the pocket treatment for my Friday workday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201016_131718320.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool almost got a peghead look to it. Good job
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy! I'm actually not familiar with a peg head, I did a quick search but didn't really find a obvious picture of one. I'll have to take a look a little bit later when I'm not on my way to work My goal with this one was to once again not waste scrap material, I was cutting out one and three quarter holes with a large annular bit on our mill, actually I was just trying to make one and a half inchish steel circles, so the flat bar that I cut the circle out of was drop, And whenever I see a circle cut out of material that's a reasonable size, it always looks like a slingshot to me!


----------



## Tombo

...made a decision, hahah


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Tombo said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a new one last night and cut a can with it, now I must decide at 6am which gets the pocket treatment for my Friday workday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201016_131718320.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool almost got a peghead look to it. Good job
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks buddy! I'm actually not familiar with a peg head, I did a quick search but didn't really find a obvious picture of one. I'll have to take a look a little bit later when I'm not on my way to work My goal with this one was to once again not waste scrap material, I was cutting out one and three quarter holes with a large annular bit on our mill, actually I was just trying to make one and a half inchish steel circles, so the flat bar that I cut the circle out of was drop, And whenever I see a circle cut out of material that's a reasonable size, it always looks like a slingshot to me!
Click to expand...

Peg Head

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Thanks, Darrell

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

ATO75 said:


> Got this Wasp Venator in the mail today. Instantly one of my favorites. I love this frame!


I saw this on the website and liked the look of it, but now I've seen it in real life I've gone and ordered one. Can't wait 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

AlDermietzel said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this Wasp Venator in the mail today. Instantly one of my favorites. I love this frame!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this on the website and liked the look of it, but now I've seen it in real life I've gone and ordered one. Can't wait
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I am going to try and review it this weekend. You are going to love it. The Venator is a great shooter


----------



## HunterSon

SS Scout LT with .7 SS black bands,

SS Scout LT with 1632 looped tubes,

SS Ocularis with looped 2040 tubes,

SS Torque with looped 1636 tubes,

GZK Ti bead-stuck with 1745 tubes.


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. the thunder no tie, amazon black widow red and amazon black widow black. 2 bulls by the amazon black widow red. 33' 1/4" steel ammo. 25 shoots each.


----------



## ATO75

Wasp Venator today! I am so pleased with this frame. What a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Tombo

ATO75 said:


> Wasp Venator today! I am so pleased with this frame. What a pleasure to shoot.


We should all band together when it's time to order from wasp! I love their products, but feel like I need to spend a couple hundred dollars just to make it worth spending on the shipping to the states!


----------



## ATO75

Tombo said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp Venator today! I am so pleased with this frame. What a pleasure to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> We should all band together when it's time to order from wasp! I love their products, but feel like I need to spend a couple hundred dollars just to make it worth spending on the shipping to the states!
Click to expand...

I dont mind paying a little extra for shipping from wasp. I can get stuff from them shipped to Canada in 7 days. I live 5 hours by car from Boston and it takes 3 weeks and almost the same price to arrive here. I won't even talk about dankung shipping. Lol


----------



## 10.1k

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting this baby today! . mini Pocket Parasite !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


Fantastic j5

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Shooting the cherry ???? bomb ????


----------



## ATO75

Port boy said:


> Shooting the cherry ???? bomb ????


Oh wow thats nice?


----------



## 31610

Thanks only thing is it’s mini wish I could stretch it out lol .


----------



## ATO75

Port boy said:


> Thanks only thing is it's mini wish I could stretch it out lol .


Oh man lol I did not expect that.


----------



## 31610

Haha this is my smallest frame I have the cherry is next smallest


----------



## MOJAVE MO

HunterSon said:


> SS Scout LT with .7 SS black bands,
> SS Scout LT with 1632 looped tubes,
> SS Ocularis with looped 2040 tubes,
> SS Torque with looped 1636 tubes,
> GZK Ti bead-stuck with 1745 tubes.


Nice line-up and welcome to The Forum!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Crepe myrtle pfs natty and indra Firmansyah broadbill.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting Alley Cat with 20/40 looped tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Valery

I continue to have fun with the new slingshot.


----------



## hoggy

HunterSon said:


> SS Scout LT with .7 SS black bands,
> 
> SS Scout LT with 1632 looped tubes,
> 
> SS Ocularis with looped 2040 tubes,
> 
> SS Torque with looped 1636 tubes,
> 
> GZK Ti bead-stuck with 1745 tubes.


nice collection & setups


----------



## hoggy

Port boy said:


> Thanks only thing is it's mini wish I could stretch it out lol .









small frames are cool. the upper left one is a sss natty.


----------



## hoggy

Cjw said:


> Shooting Alley Cat with 20/40 looped tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


cool, cats are good frames.


----------



## Ibojoe

The Taterbug by Chris “The Treeman” !


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> The Taterbug by Chris "The Treeman" !


Man thats a beauty right there


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I'll be shooting this for at least the next 7 days and nights. I use an instinctive shooting technique to compensate against the screeching and tearing of the ammo as it leaves the frame. I will be putting this up in the Slingshot Classifieds at the end of the month if anyone is interested. 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Valery said:


> I continue to have fun with the new slingshot.


I got one of those and they are fun.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

MOJAVE MO said:


> I'll be shooting this for at least the next 7 days and nights. I use an instinctive shooting technique to compensate against the screeching and tearing of the ammo as it leaves the frame. I will be putting this up in the Slingshot Classifieds at the end of the month if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Man that looks like a killer

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

MOJAVE MO said:


> I'll be shooting this for at least the next 7 days and nights. I use an instinctive shooting technique to compensate against the screeching and tearing of the ammo as it leaves the frame. I will be putting this up in the Slingshot Classifieds at the end of the month if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 There's a sling in there some where

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

MOJAVE MO said:


> I'll be shooting this for at least the next 7 days and nights. I use an instinctive shooting technique to compensate against the screeching and tearing of the ammo as it leaves the frame. I will be putting this up in the Slingshot Classifieds at the end of the month if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Your entry for SOTM October?

Also, just the black metal gapper, My pup, and myself out for a stroll before the heat of the day


----------



## Cjw

It's an SPS kinda morning. 20/40,16/36 and 1632 looped tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

Shooting these today


----------



## Stankard757

This morning can action..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10.1k

Shooting this today , silver birch. Only shaped and roughed up with course wire wool, banded her up with .76gzk 1" x 1" 1/4 taper 7" active for 3/8 steel and 1/2 lead. Absolutely brutal at 30ft. My first pfs.
Took band set off to sand






























Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

10.1k said:


> Shooting this today , silver birch. Only shaped and roughed up with course wire wool, banded her up with .76gzk 1" x 1" 1/4 taper 7" active for 3/8 steel and 1/2 lead. Absolutely brutal at 30ft. My first pfs.
> Took band set off to sand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


That looks like a big ole handful of fun.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Well I cant seem to put this thing down. I really like the offset handle on this frame.


----------



## Stankard757

Spinner fun..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> I'll be shooting this for at least the next 7 days and nights. I use an instinctive shooting technique to compensate against the screeching and tearing of the ammo as it leaves the frame. I will be putting this up in the Slingshot Classifieds at the end of the month if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Dang! that looks just like mine,and that ammo does *screech* like a cat *passing*razor blades


----------



## Tree Man

Moses, im sure there's a rotating head frame in there somewhere


----------



## Island made

Busting some skeet OPFS style this morning.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Today and this week- shooting PP Taurus TTF. The first frame I have doubled down on and ordered a second for. Have one banded light for 5/16" and the other for 3/8 and 7/16".

I have had a ton of fun trying different frames and seeing what feels good in my hand, shoots consistently for me, etc. My accuracy has come along well enough to be affected by the different POI with each frame. And trying several different ones hasn't been much help for getting accuracy much better than that. So have settled on the Taurus and will stick with that for a while to see about getting anchor and fundamentals solid and work on improving accuracy so that I am shooting smaller centers out of the targets.

Interestingly the PP scorpion was almost my second. Very different from the Taurus but something about the PP's, they are do really well with me. Both are comfortable in my hand and these two have been shooting among the smallest groups for me. So when I expand back out to more than one frame in the rotation, the Scorpion is likely first in line for my next doubling down.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.20/40 looped tubes. One of my favorites.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cavedweller

I put some looped 1842 (probably) on my homemade looper shooter and flung a few 8mm hex nuts at a can. Holy crap! I noticed that if the nuts hit sideways they stood a good chance of getting through the can, but if they hit flat they'd impart a whacking great wollop and leave a very respectable dent. Either way I figure I could hunt with this setup.


----------



## wll

Went out of my office this am and touched off a few 3/8" with this Chinese wire sling loaded up with 3050 single tubes. Anytime I can send some steel flying it is fun;- )










wll


----------



## Stankard757

Today's lineup..


----------



## StringSlap

The three amigos tonight!


----------



## Island made

StringSlap said:


> The three amigos tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T3.jpg


I forgot you had 3 of them lol.


----------



## ATO75

Out shooting the venator today. Collected some tree forks too.


----------



## Ibojoe

cavedweller said:


> I put some looped 1842 (probably) on my homemade looper shooter and flung a few 8mm hex nuts at a can. Holy crap! I noticed that if the nuts hit sideways they stood a good chance of getting through the can, but if they hit flat they'd impart a whacking great wollop and leave a very respectable dent. Either way I figure I could hunt with this setup.


You can definitely hunt with that. Nice can busting there. Gotta love that power!


----------



## cavedweller

This was some pretty old tube I didn't even know I had anymore, but it still seems perfectly good. I'm getting pretty much the same performance out of 3.5mm solid round bands looped like that as well.

The hex nuts are a strange thing. I don't think they stay true in flight after much distance so are not as accurate as something like 10-12mm steel ball would be on this slingshot, but the nuts are really nasty for shorter shots of about rat hunting distance so it doesn't really matter. But if I was out hunting for pigeon or pheasant or something I think I'd have to stick with round ammo for best accuracy.

So far I've never found a single all purpose slingshot setup. Nothing I've used so far is faster than .5 to .65 tapered flats for smaller ammo like 6-8mm steel but the flats I've used so far don't seem to handle the heavier ammo as well so I've got this homemade looper jobbie for flinging heavier stuff.

I've also got a "marble cannon" with wide forks that uses something like 5070 tube and a big pouch that is really only useful for flinging marbles, but it does it wonderfully.

Wish I could find a slingshot that would fling bowling balls. But then I probably couldn't afford the ammo. Would be a bit heavy in my pocket anyway.


----------



## raventree78

Was on the range for a while this morning, the weather was perfect - nice temperature and a very light breeze. Nice weather and a brace of slingshots, what more could a man ask for


----------



## bingo

These baby's tonight 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,the ringshooter with 1636 looped and an experiment with a *flat top* [i dont know what they are called,but ive seen a few and wanted to try it out,shooting 1/4 in and 5/16s steels


----------



## AlDermietzel

Instant favorite this one, shoots lovely









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

AlDermietzel said:


> Instant favorite this one, shoots lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


That frame just screams comfort. I'm loving the looks of those big thumb pads.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the Small Mouth Bass by Tony The Slinger. 
With Sumeike.7's and a Rayshot pouch.


----------



## Tombo

I think this little guy has technically become my EDC, though I personally don't like that term. But at least for the last week or so, The BMG lives in and out of my pocket, changes pants with me, goes to work with me... Doesn't mean that it's the only thing I'm shooting, but so far it's the only one I've shot today.


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. my timber rattlers, deadringer, axiom & maxim. 4 bulls, 2-timber rattler maxim 2- timber rattler deadringer.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the Small Mouth Bass by Tony The Slinger.
> With Sumeike.7's and a Rayshot pouch.


Wow thats gorgeous!


----------



## cavedweller

Been shooting the same thing again today as an ongoing experiment but I was wrong about the hex nuts not being able to go through a can flatways. I was pleasantly surprised to see this hex nut shaped hole to prove me wrong.


----------



## Stankard757

hoggy said:


> these 3 today, hoggy wild. my timber rattlers, deadringer, axiom & maxim. 4 bulls, 2-timber rattler maxim 2- timber rattler deadringer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201020_120901_HDR.jpg


All I see is paracord

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Took these 2 walk today for a hour









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. timber rattler ranger skeleton, dayglo ranger skeleton, flatcat & alleycat. 1 bull-dayglo ranger skeleton


----------



## Stankard757

Today's contestants..Natty PFS, Split frame PFS and the Hornet









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Decided to name this frame 'BOLT. I broke the GZK 4.5 green bands on it, so decided to try the Simple Shot .5 Elastic I got a little while ago. Made some 20/13.3 tapers, hoping it'll cut cans with 3/8 and shoot long and straight with 5/16. I find myself using this frame as my "sniper" - if I think I'm one shot away from cutting a can and struggling with any other frame to finish, I'll pick this guy up and usually hit right where I want to in a shot or two.


----------



## skarrd

Tiger Lily today! Thanks go out to Stankard757 for the green pvc pipe idea [although its painted over] much more stable than the white 1/4 inch pvc,5/16s with 1842 tubes,6 in AL,really starting to like these 5/16s  although i did take the *cuffs* of the tubes,they never seem to work right for me


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> Tiger Lily today! Thanks go out to Stankard757 for the green pvc pipe idea [although its painted over] much more stable than the white 1/4 inch pvc,5/16s with 1842 tubes,6 in AL,really starting to like these 5/16s  although i did take the *cuffs* of the tubes,they never seem to work right for me


Got blue / turquoise, now

What did you paint it with?









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just rattle-canned it with some Krylon,that blue looks like its even thicker than the green,Hmmmm


----------



## Stankard757

Ill get a thickness tomorrow definitely feels denser

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting my gator hand LBS again today .. Cant put it down 









Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Getn wet today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

just the one today, hoggy wild, Rooster. 1st time ever shooting RHH. after a change of eye closing (shutting the right) and 2 fork hits ( sorry mo) i started getting it together. when i was shooting with right eye open i was shooting WIDE RIGHT missing the target, imagine that, ha, i kill me. but once i shut the right eye, more better.









the poke reminds of the bag maddie ross carried her horse pistol in.


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> just rattle-canned it with some Krylon,that blue looks like its even thicker than the green,Hmmmm


Blue is a 1/2 inch, the green I got is 1/4
















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shootin Tiger Lily,after Flat top took a fork hit 

i think the 1842s are better suited to 3/8s than 5/16s,at least on a short AL,got a lot less hand slap today with the 3/8s,well except for poor Flat top that is


----------



## Stankard757

Sad day for the flat top

But now it kinda looks like a South Park character.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> just rattle-canned it with some Krylon,that blue looks like its even thicker than the green,Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Blue is a 1/2 inch, the green I got is 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Man i apreciate the info.Gonna have to get some blue now,lol


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Sad day for the flat top
> 
> But now it kinda looks like a South Park character.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


i know which one,LMAO!


----------



## skarrd

this one


----------



## ATO75

First time in a week I was able to shoot. The rain stopped for about 30 minutes. Not my best shooting but not bad with no warm up.


----------



## Court215

Usual setup


----------



## hoggy

cavedweller said:


> Been shooting the same thing again today as an ongoing experiment but I was wrong about the hex nuts not being able to go through a can flatways. I was pleasantly surprised to see this hex nut shaped hole to prove me wrong.


that's a nice frame and a hard hitter too.


----------



## AlDermietzel

8mm steel, 0.55 bsb and the ts6 this morning for a quick can cut
















Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

These 2 beautys today accurate frames guys thanks again portboy and island made 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. 4 magic mo touched or built frames. the first, the one, the only, the Duke. the 2nd, the Magic Mo Chalice. the 3rd, the cloaked scout i call Worf. and last but not least, Rooster. 33', 3/8" steel, 20 shots. 3 bulls. 2 - Worf and 1 - Rooster. this is the 2nd time i've shot Rooster. to borrow from an 80s song..."hey mo' well a nyuck, nyuck, nyuck, doing the hoggy shuffle."


----------



## skarrd

Well,the Happy Halloweeners and the scrap-doodle were all on the roster ,then this happened,Ahh well into the garage for some BB shootin


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 4 today, hoggy wild. 4 magic mo touched or built frames. the first, the one, the only, the Duke. the 2nd, the Magic Mo Chalice. the 3rd, the cloaked scout i call Worf. and last but not least, Rooster. 33', 3/8" steel, 20 shots. 3 bulls. 2 - Worf and 1 - Rooster. this is the 2nd time i've shot Rooster. to borrow from an 80s song..."hey mo' well a nyuck, nyuck, nyuck, doing the hoggy shuffle."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201023_145829.jpg


A Bull on that Bird already?! Yikes. Well, it is a Pocket Predator SideShooter. I think you'll be lighting matches in no time!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Shooting these guys today. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## 31610

No shooting tornado warnings coming in over phone golf ball ice chunks coming down :-(


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> Well,the Happy Halloweeners and the scrap-doodle were all on the roster ,then this happened,Ahh well into the garage for some BB shootin


. That little BB shooter looks comfy as heck, and a whole lotta fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> No shooting tornado warnings coming in over phone golf ball ice chunks coming down :-(


Yikes! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Chech it out Mo it’s smashing windshields out . I guess god is slinging today


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Chech it out Mo it's smashing windshields out . I guess god is slinging today


Shoot from indoors buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

bingo said:


> These 2 beautys today accurate frames guys thanks again portboy and island made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

bingo said:


> These 2 beautys today accurate frames guys thanks again portboy and island made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Nice frames you have there.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Shooting these guys today. Happy weekend everyone! 9EE5EEE9-BE59-47AC-A747-3903B78BD671.jpeg


Have a great weekend my friend.


----------



## ATO75

Port boy said:


> Chech it out Mo it's smashing windshields out . I guess god is slinging today


Holy smokes thats some serious hail.


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> Shooting these guys today. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9EE5EEE9-BE59-47AC-A747-3903B78BD671.jpeg


Have a good wkend buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Chech it out Mo it's smashing windshields out . I guess god is slinging today


I'm with bingo! Shoot through an open window at them hail bro! Lol


----------



## Stankard757

White oak Natty PFS .6 SS black and Bamboo (R)evolution .7 Sumeike

Stay safe and have a blast









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Port boy said:


> Chech it out Mo it's smashing windshields out . I guess god is slinging today


dang, that's some big stuff, stay safe.


----------



## 10.1k

Shooting this birch beast today, with .50 lead at lead. .76 gzk. 1" × 1"1_4 tapers 10" active. With steamed hh pouch. This thing is great









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,the Happy Halloweeners and the scrap-doodle were all on the roster ,then this happened,Ahh well into the garage for some BB shootin
> 
> 
> 
> . That little BB shooter looks comfy as heck, and a whole lotta fun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks.one of those*experiments* that actually turned out good


----------



## Covert5

This idea just hit me! Took my old take down targets and set them up in my portable catch box using magnets! Now I got a pretty good shooting gallery with a combo of a spinner, take down targets, and I can set it up for some can kills! Shot at these today with Islandmade's awesome mini heavy hitter!


----------



## skarrd

Cool idea


----------



## Soske

Torque I drilled some extra holes in to shoot 2040 tubes full butterfly better


----------



## Soske

Torque I drilled some extra holes in to shoot 2040 tubes full butterfly better


----------



## Ibojoe

10.1k said:


> Shooting this birch beast today, with .50 lead at lead. .76 gzk. 1" × 1"1_4 tapers 10" active. With steamed hh pouch. This thing is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


That's some serious slingin right there. Love it!!


----------



## Ibojoe

An early peg head by "The Treeman". 
Gzk green


----------



## spewing

Soske said:


> Torque I drilled some extra holes in to shoot 2040 tubes full butterfly better


Is that a tube through the hole then held by the wrap?
I'm assuming that's the target side, tubes over the top to shoot?


----------



## ATO75

Shot these 2 today. It took a while to warm up this morning...... it was also 3°c out.


----------



## Tombo

Shooting my SOTM entry for this month: the best shooting daisy WR around!


----------



## bingo

Got afew out while it's dry little natural the most accurate









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Soske

spewing said:


> Soske said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torque I drilled some extra holes in to shoot 2040 tubes full butterfly better
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a tube through the hole then held by the wrap?
> I'm assuming that's the target side, tubes over the top to shoot?
Click to expand...


----------



## Soske

Soske said:


> spewing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soske said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torque I drilled some extra holes in to shoot 2040 tubes full butterfly better
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a tube through the hole then held by the wrap?
> I'm assuming that's the target side, tubes over the top to shoot?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Soske

spewing said:


> Soske said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torque I drilled some extra holes in to shoot 2040 tubes full butterfly better
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a tube through the hole then held by the wrap?
> 
> I'm assuming that's the target side, tubes over the top to shoot?
Click to expand...

No they come out of the holes on the shooter side. Secured on the target side however you want. I usually wrap around the forks below the holes


----------



## hoggy

just rooster today, hoggy wild. 33', 3/8" steel, 40 shots.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATO75

My son and I had a blast shooting the nattys we made.


----------



## raventree78

Soske said:


> spewing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soske said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torque I drilled some extra holes in to shoot 2040 tubes full butterfly better
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a tube through the hole then held by the wrap?
> 
> I'm assuming that's the target side, tubes over the top to shoot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they come out of the holes on the shooter side. Secured on the target side however you want. I usually wrap around the forks below the holes
Click to expand...

Hey bud that is a neat setup you have going there. If you don't mind could you please post some more pictures of your setup? Thanks


----------



## Tree Man

My two tone chalice from Flipgun set up with green dub dubs from Darrell for big glass. This is a mean-tempered rig!


----------



## ATO75

Tree Man said:


> My two tone chalice from Flipgun set up with green dub dubs from Darrell for big glass. This is a mean-tempered rig!


Thats an awesome set up man. I bet those tubes are nasty!


----------



## Tree Man

ATO75 said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two tone chalice from Flipgun set up with green dub dubs from Darrell for big glass. This is a mean-tempered rig!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats an awesome set up man. I bet those tubes are nasty!
Click to expand...

They love the heavy ammo. Definitely not the fastest, but they plow through the target.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tree Man

I'm loving this walnut spoonrest and linatex from lbojoe.


----------



## ATO75

Tree Man said:


> I'm loving this walnut spoonrest and linatex from lbojoe.


Wow that is incredible! Just gorgeous wood. What exactly is Linatex? I have seen people useing it on the forum. How does it compare to latex and commonly used slingshot bands?


----------



## Tree Man

ATO75 said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving this walnut spoonrest and linatex from lbojoe.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is incredible! Just gorgeous wood. What exactly is Linatex? I have seen people useing it on the forum. How does it compare to latex and commonly used slingshot bands?
Click to expand...

Linatex is a really durable elastic that is made to line pipes and coal shafts etc. It stretches as much as 8:1. It has a fairly stiff draw, but throws heavy ammo really well. I recommend it.


----------



## Tombo

The BOLT was let loose this morning, and I was really grooving. Set out to cut a can or two, ended up killing 7, and the bands broke on the final shot of the 7th can! You can take a guess at how many shots it took over at my "show me your at home shooting setup" thread, and the winner will receive two bandsets made by me! Visit that thread for more details.


----------



## ATO75

Tree Man said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving this walnut spoonrest and linatex from lbojoe.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is incredible! Just gorgeous wood. What exactly is Linatex? I have seen people useing it on the forum. How does it compare to latex and commonly used slingshot bands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linatex is a really durable elastic that is made to line pipes and coal shafts etc. It stretches as much as 8:1. It has a fairly stiff draw, but throws heavy ammo really well. I recommend it.
Click to expand...

Where do they sell this stuff?


----------



## craigbutnotreally

ATO75 said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving this walnut spoonrest and linatex from lbojoe.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is incredible! Just gorgeous wood. What exactly is Linatex? I have seen people useing it on the forum. How does it compare to latex and commonly used slingshot bands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linatex is a really durable elastic that is made to line pipes and coal shafts etc. It stretches as much as 8:1. It has a fairly stiff draw, but throws heavy ammo really well. I recommend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do they sell this stuff?
Click to expand...

Simpleshot carries it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Titan Hunter and I cut my first card with it today. First hit was on the lower corner as you can see. Second was right down the middle and a clean cut. I was stoked. Took about 15 shots but hell I'll take it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

One of my very favourites. This was my first trade from my good buddy Chris (treeman)


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> One of my very favourites. This was my first trade from my good buddy Chris (treeman)
> 800A69CE-81FC-4841-BE69-39D7E261F87B.jpeg


Wow thats gorgeous!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> One of my very favourites. This was my first trade from my good buddy Chris (treeman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 800A69CE-81FC-4841-BE69-39D7E261F87B.jpeg


Beautiful sling Shane( Chris is amazing).....but also really cute pup too. How about a close up of the pup too ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my very favourites. This was my first trade from my good buddy Chris (treeman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 800A69CE-81FC-4841-BE69-39D7E261F87B.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful sling Shane( Chris is amazing).....but also really cute pup too. How about a close up of the pup too ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks brother! I just put up a post all of her own


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice, I like the orange accent a lot on that one


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Today was PP taurus and Scorpion. Comparing regular taper vs "sharpened" tapers. I wanted to check out these sharpened or step tapers where the taper occurs in the middle ~1/3 of the band with the ends being essentially straight bands- the fork end wide and the pouch end narrow.

The advertising hype on one of the Chinese site that sells the bands and jigs is increased velocity with these "sharpened" tapers. Sounded too good to be true but for the price of a couple of cheap jigs I had to try. I will try to get numbers and more detail up soon but have been comparing sharpened vs linear tapers for several different bands including Precise 3rd 0.5 and 0.75, SS 0.8, and Gong Chi 0.65.

The quick answer is that the claim of added velocity fell totally flat in my hands. The "sharpened" and straight tapers had almost exactly the same velocity- hard to find a difference. The only difference I saw was that the sharpened tapers seemed to lag barely behind, a few %, when using a ball that was too heavy for the band. They behaved more like the narrow end than a regular taper with heavier balls. But when balls and bands were matched, no real difference between the regular linear and sharpened tapers in my hands. All my testing was short (cheek or ear) draw. Not sure if a difference would be seen with butterfly or not.

The rest of the story is interesting though. The sharpened tapers have lighter draw weights. Enough to feel the difference when switching back and forth. About 10% lighter than the standard taper as measured carefully- i.e. sling frame in a vise, measure draw weight with a luggage scale pulled along a yardstick to get length accurate. So while I didn't see a velocity increase getting the same velocity with a noticably lighter draw was pretty cool.

Not quite the revolutionary quantum leap ahead it might have been, but I think cool enough to keep playing with for a bit. Tapers tested so far are 25-20. I also got jigs for 20-15 and 20-12 so will do more playing around. Wondering if same and maybe bigger effect might be seen with steeper tapers on bigger bands, maybe 3:2 ratios like 24-16 or 27-18. Anyways, always something new to try and I can't help myself from goofing around.

And please pardon the off topic, but today I also had great fun shooting my first successful bow build- a longbow from red oak boards. Got a couple dozen shots in and it lived to fling another day. First success out of 6 tries for building bows. And while I had the chrony out, it didn't do so badly. It pulls ~41 lbs, and was putting hunting weight arrows out at 151-154 fps. The 45 lb bear recurve that I still have from my youth (that the arrows are matched to) was putting the same arrows out at 162-166 fps. Neither is astounding, but pretty cool to have built a bow that is in the ballpark with a modest commercial laminated recurve. Bonus was first time in decades shooting without a site and actually hit a few times from 15 yards along with the rest of the scatter that looks like a first time without a site. Looking forward to more slings and bows for a while to come- keeping life exciting for sure!


----------



## skarrd

more micro shooting,Coffin n Ghost,1842s with 5/16s steels,and 1636s with 1/4 in steels.alternating 12 shots,took a while but they did cut the can at 35 ft. these little shooters are a lot of fun


----------



## skarrd

Also finished this one up and was shooting BBs in the garage while waiting for the rain to pass,


----------



## Ordo

Shooting my favorite while invoking this horrible vudu doll.


----------



## bingo

Afew naturals today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting my TTF LBS today 









Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this afternoon at one of my new microfiber spinners from Simple Shot


----------



## Tombo

First time taking this on a dog walk. Maybe I'm just a little enamored with the new bands


----------



## Island made

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting my TTF LBS today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


That is sweet buddy! Gonna need one of them one day.


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my TTF LBS today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is sweet buddy! Gonna need one of them one day.
Click to expand...

I think that's the first TTF lbs that I've seen. Sweet shooter dude!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> Also finished this one up and was shooting BBs in the garage while waiting for the rain to pass,


That is just too cool Steven....where are you getting that thicker PVC pipe ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight. 20/40 looped tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoflyer

A little can stinging with a Wasp IMP this afternoon!


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also finished this one up and was shooting BBs in the garage while waiting for the rain to pass,
> 
> 
> 
> That is just too cool Steven....where are you getting that thicker PVC pipe ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Brother it was i the construction trash at the subdivision their building behind my house,i was riding the mini bike around there and saw a broken piece,grabbed it and gave it a try,just new building sewer/water pipe.Got the idea from Stankard757,apparently the Blue water pipe is 1/2 in thick,so now im on the look out


----------



## skarrd

shot the PVC minis this morning [monday] then got the ol Daisy and some can cutting ensued,love the little shooters but dont want to ignore the *normals*


----------



## Ibojoe

Tree Man said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my TTF LBS today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is sweet buddy! Gonna need one of them one day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's the first TTF lbs that I've seen. Sweet shooter dude!
Click to expand...

Me too. That's just super cool. I'll be thinking of getting one of those. That's awesome!


----------



## hoggy

just Rooster today, hoggy wild. trying to work the RHH. got 3 bulls.

View attachment 307018


----------



## hoggy

just Rooster today, hoggy wild. trying to work the RHH. got 3 bulls.







dang it, sorry for the double post.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> just Rooster today, hoggy wild. trying to work the RHH. got 3 bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201027_112132.jpg dang it, sorry for the double post.


That is outstanding. So did you draw a sightline through the center of the band or are you 'eyeballin' it?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just Rooster today, hoggy wild. trying to work the RHH. got 3 bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201027_112132.jpg dang it, sorry for the double post.
> 
> 
> 
> That is outstanding. So did you draw a sightline through the center of the band or are you 'eyeballin' it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> eyeballin' it with mr.hays candy & stick reference. may have to make a sightline stick.
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

Rooster 2nd round, hoggy wild. making up for not shooting yesterday and possibility of shameful hurricane aftereffects coming tomorrow & thursday. no bulls, but a couple close ones. hey, if'd've used my stickers, i'd have had 3 bulls this time too. that circle i drew is smaller than the stickers, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ibojoe

Axiom Champ by “Mr Brooks”


----------



## Stankard757

Today's contestants. 20 shots each starting top left clockwise winner is the one that gets the most hits. Winner or winners get to kill the cans.
















These two tied









And a pic of my shoes just for Monroe
Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Got some sling mail from prime fork today. So I had to band them up real quick and try them out.....love them both.


----------



## Court215

Tryin to hit spotted lanternflies walkin along the Delaware


----------



## 31610

Out with a Canadian dragon he seems to like the cold


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Mule I recently finished. Banded up with some 0.5 BSB I just got to try out. This BSB seems like great stuff. Super smooth and it stretches a lot further than other stuff I've shot. Might be my new go to. Really liking it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Out with a Canadian dragon he seems to like the cold


Dragons are usually warm inside PB. LoL ! Really nice one buddy!!


----------



## KawKan

Test shooting work in progress! Cut this Lizard from a piece of oak flooring. Banded for 5/16 - 8mm right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spewing

KawKan said:


> Test shooting work in progress! Cut this Lizard from a piece of oak flooring. Banded for 5/16 - 8mm right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really nice


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. 2 bulls, Rooster-1 & Magic Mo Chalice-1. Rooster, the Duke, Magic Mo Chalice, Worf and DSIL Chalice.


----------



## ATO75

KawKan said:


> Test shooting work in progress! Cut this Lizard from a piece of oak flooring. Banded for 5/16 - 8mm right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice and great idea. I wish I would have thought of that before I threw away all that black walnut floors I had left over. Great job brother


----------



## ATO75

Yup I really like this GZK crazy power mini. Shoots really nice and no tie forks tips too.


----------



## Court215

In the basement on a rainy day, really fun session with this stealth shot from Dan Hood


----------



## 31610

Port boy said:


> Out with a Canadian dragon he seems to like the cold


haha ya I remember samady Sam . This how I feel shooting the dragon ????


----------



## Island made

Custom ss scout and disc golf!


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Custom ss scout and disc golf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EE106342-D0BB-42D4-A1A3-7D407AF98BC2.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32F3E7F6-933E-4716-AAB8-7B1FEA73EAE5.jpeg


That frame is gorgeous! Nice spot too. It feels great to get out to the bush and shoot doesnt it?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 5 today, hoggy wild. 2 bulls, Rooster-1 & Magic Mo Chalice-1. Rooster, the Duke, Magic Mo Chalice, Worf and DSIL Chalice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201029_155854.jpg


Switch shooting at the same session? Your brain must be hurtin' Hoggy!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Court215 said:


> In the basement on a rainy day, really fun session with this stealth shot from Dan Hood


Nice frame and nice accuracy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shootin these today,olive wood *b00* shooter w/PP pouch,took about 20-25 shots to get it *broken in*,nice i like it,then back to the garage for some BB 1/4 inch with what is starting to be my favorite little frame.107 office bands,pigskin pouch,next wil try 1632 tubes and TBG flats,feels plenty strong enuff,Thanks again to Stankard757 for the idea


----------



## Stankard757

Work traveling buddy...


----------



## slingshot_toddly

A pfs made from dead wood
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> shootin these today,olive wood *b00* shooter w/PP pouch,took about 20-25 shots to get it *broken in*,nice i like it,then back to the garage for some BB 1/4 inch with what is starting to be my favorite little frame.107 office bands,pigskin pouch,next wil try 1632 tubes and TBG flats,feels plenty strong enuff,Thanks again to Stankard757 for the idea


Hey give this a try surprisingly comfortable..














You got me wanting to break out my pvc after I finish up my current projects.????


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Custom ss scout and disc golf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EE106342-D0BB-42D4-A1A3-7D407AF98BC2.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32F3E7F6-933E-4716-AAB8-7B1FEA73EAE5.jpeg


dude u really out done yourself with that frame it's dang sweet Shane .


----------



## Ibojoe

Finally got a frost. Time to break out the cammo. J-5 Pocket Parasite.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 5 today, hoggy wild. 2 bulls, Rooster-1 & Magic Mo Chalice-1. Rooster, the Duke, Magic Mo Chalice, Worf and DSIL Chalice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201029_155854.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Switch shooting at the same session? Your brain must be hurtin' Hoggy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> bro man gotta do what a bro man gotta do. ha, i kill me.
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

just 1 today, hoggy wild. black widow torque.


----------



## StringSlap

Island Made wood Heavy Hitter.


----------



## bingo

StringSlap said:


> Island Made wood Heavy Hitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH_can.jpg


Nice 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> shootin these today,olive wood *b00* shooter w/PP pouch,took about 20-25 shots to get it *broken in*,nice i like it,then back to the garage for some BB 1/4 inch with what is starting to be my favorite little frame.107 office bands,pigskin pouch,next wil try 1632 tubes and TBG flats,feels plenty strong enuff,Thanks again to Stankard757 for the idea
> 
> 
> 
> Hey give this a try surprisingly comfortable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200811_161110_Film1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200811_161244_Film1.jpg
> 
> You got me wanting to break out my pvc after I finish up my current projects.
Click to expand...

that will be My next project,ive been playing with the curve the other way [90 degrees] but right now i am piddling with some of that thick blue pvc,pics soon


----------



## skarrd

these 3 today,took a break and went out to the river and shot,had to trade the 1842 tubes for some 1632s on the wooden PFS,put em on the pvc PFS,,blasted a bunch of deadwood floating downstream,3/8s clays.good day,now back to projects


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> these 3 today,took a break and went out to the river and shot,had to trade the 1842 tubes for some 1632s on the wooden PFS,put em on the pvc PFS,,blasted a bunch of deadwood floating downstream,3/8s clays.good day,now back to projects


The turtle hdpe?

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

beleive so,it was a cutting board,works like HDPE,thin tho,kind of *fragile* feeling,so just using lighter tubes and 1/4 inch with it


----------



## skarrd

you can see how thin it is and translucent when held up to light,still a good shooter for light loads,also the handle is a little shorter than a traditional turtle for ease of carry


----------



## Covert5

Awesome frames Skarrd! The pfs on the bottom reminds me of Martian ManHunter!


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> shootin these today,olive wood *b00* shooter w/PP pouch,took about 20-25 shots to get it *broken in*,nice i like it,then back to the garage for some BB 1/4 inch with what is starting to be my favorite little frame.107 office bands,pigskin pouch,next wil try 1632 tubes and TBG flats,feels plenty strong enuff,Thanks again to Stankard757 for the idea


Skard you are always pushing the envelope. I think it's so cool that you can shoot those. Love the curves! Awesome builds brother!!


----------



## Stankard757

New kid's virgin can..








Stay safe and have a blast!


----------



## raventree78

Took these out to shoot today


----------



## raventree78

Stankard757 said:


> New kid's virgin can..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201031_120233_Film1.jpg
> 
> Stay safe and have a blast!


Congrats on the first can cut  Here's to many more


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

PP Scorpion and Taurus today. More practice whacking the spinners and learning about latex and tapers while enjoying a beautiful fall day out in the desert. Gathering a good bit of data on regular vs sharpened tapers and hoping to get some of it summarized and posted soon. Also a bit more time with homemade oak longbow. A great early afternoon all around.


----------



## Stankard757

Shooting some spinners with the wife..


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the new curve today with BSB.65 and a Raventree pouch. Just zippin some 3/8 steel!


----------



## 31610

That’s so cool Joe your a master builder buddy


----------



## Ibojoe

Happy Halloween slingshot friends!


----------



## Island made

Joe, that is stunning!


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Ibojoe said:


> Happy Halloween slingshot friends!


Wow

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Happy Halloween slingshot friends!


Happy Halloween Joe!


----------



## Tombo

A bolt, a sparrow, and something secret...


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Happy Halloween,

Prepped for the arrival of ghosts and goblins by banding up these awesome slingmail frames from Sling-N-Shot. Thanks Darrell!


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the new curve today with BSB.65 and a Raventree pouch. Just zippin some 3/8 steel!


That is sweet!


----------



## ATO75

I was shooting this Prime Fork Beagle today. Man it is a real fun shooter.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight. 20/40 looped tubes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StringSlap

Shooting my new wood Heavy Hitter (These need a name, Shane!). Shot the SSB die cut .5 and Sumeike .5 back to back. The SS is very good but I have to give the edge to the Sumeike. Hard to put a finger on it, but there is just something in the draw and feel of the shot that the Sumeike has that appeals to me and I swear I shoot it a bit more accurately.


----------



## Court215

On with these two today, Happy Halloween slingers


----------



## Soske

Made this one and shooting it tonight. Super small and light. Super glue finish. 2040 single tubes butterfly


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Awesome frames Skarrd! The pfs on the bottom reminds me of Martian ManHunter!


Thanks my friend,your the one got me hooked on small frames/big shooters


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> shootin these today,olive wood *b00* shooter w/PP pouch,took about 20-25 shots to get it *broken in*,nice i like it,then back to the garage for some BB 1/4 inch with what is starting to be my favorite little frame.107 office bands,pigskin pouch,next wil try 1632 tubes and TBG flats,feels plenty strong enuff,Thanks again to Stankard757 for the idea
> 
> 
> 
> Skard you are always pushing the envelope. I think it's so cool that you can shoot those. Love the curves! Awesome builds brother!!
> 
> Thanks brother,the smaller frames are a lot of fun to shoot,with the smaller ammos,and extremely pocket friendly
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

this one today  very happy with it,shoots amazing


----------



## slingshot_toddly

skarrd said:


> this one today  very happy with it,shoots amazing


The can never stood a chance.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Shooting the crazy power mini today with my son. We decided to kick some pumpkin butt. Lol I hope everyone had a fun and safe Halloween.


----------



## hoggy

3 Magic Mo frames today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Cjw said:


> Shooting this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


YAWN.....


----------



## KawKan

Banded up this Oak Lizard for the first time today.

It works!


----------



## Tombo

The BBC back at it


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Took some time from chasing spinners and testing bands to cut a few cans with my fav's on a lovely desert afternoon- PP Scorpion and Taurus. Got really excited after going 5 for 5 solid hits from 12 yards on first can. Thought I might get it in 10 shots or less. Got to 9 for 9 and it hanging precariously. Then 9 for 10. Ended up needing 4 more to finish it. Then backed up a few paces and cut the second one with not too many more shots. Love being able to get a bit of time to relax like this most days.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the new curve today with BSB.65 and a Raventree pouch. Just zippin some 3/8 steel!


Sweet!! Beautiful sling!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> 3 Magic Mo frames today, hoggy wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201101_134448.jpg


Hat Trick!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

These 2 today with some sumeike









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

ATO75 said:


> Shooting the crazy power mini today with my son. We decided to kick some pumpkin butt. Lol I hope everyone had a fun and safe Halloween.


Dang! the woman cooked our pumpkins,,,,,,good pies though


----------



## ATO75

AlDermietzel said:


> These 2 today with some sumeike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


How do you like that venator? I love mine


----------



## AlDermietzel

ATO75 said:


> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 today with some sumeike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that venator? I love mine
Click to expand...

Yeah it's a cracking frame it's now my go to frame if i actually want to hit the thing im aiming at 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Cjw said:


> Shooting this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That one has interesting colors, that "factory"?


----------



## hoggy

hat trick again, hoggy wild.


----------



## skarrd

the second blue pvc,with .08 SS blacks ,shooting 5/16s and 3/8s steels,was getting hand slap with the 5/16s,so switched to 3/8s,decimated the can


----------



## skarrd

Oh,and one of the new PP pouches,very nice


----------



## bingo

Had the little champ and natural a stroll today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Don't get much more Canadian then a maple natural.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Same as usual for the past few weeks- PP Scorpion and Taurus. Rewarded myself for having voted early with some extra time in the desert this morning. Mostly working on paper anywhere from 8 to 20 yards- may see if I get good enough to try for an accuracy badge soon. Another beautiful day to spend some wonderful time.


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> Don't get much more Canadian then a maple natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 96F5CD19-CC45-43AC-BBC9-A079FEED1D0D.jpeg


Nice one buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s so cool guys. Must be nattie day. I banded this baby by “Grampa Grumpy” this morning.


----------



## hoggy

scorpion hat trick today, hoggy wild. those are raventree lanyards btw, hoggy wild seal of approval.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Don't get much more Canadian then a maple natural. 96F5CD19-CC45-43AC-BBC9-A079FEED1D0D.jpeg


Thats a beauty right there. How are those pouches?


----------



## ATO75

Shootin' the crazy power mini today. It gets dark so early now not much time to shoot after work anymore.


----------



## skarrd

2nd pvc finished,flattened,1/2 in straight cut SS .07 blacks,7 in AL,maiden can cut


----------



## skarrd

pocket predator pouch also


----------



## Covert5

Skarrd you are turning out some beautiful pvc frames brotha!


----------



## Covert5

ATO75 said:


> Shootin' the crazy power mini today. It gets dark so early now not much time to shoot after work anymore.


ATO75, looks like it's time to have an indoor setup!


----------



## ATO75

Covert5 said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootin' the crazy power mini today. It gets dark so early now not much time to shoot after work anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75, looks like it's time to have an indoor setup!
Click to expand...

Ya I know but my better half isn't feeling it.


----------



## Covert5

ATO75 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootin' the crazy power mini today. It gets dark so early now not much time to shoot after work anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75, looks like it's time to have an indoor setup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I know but my better half isn't feeling it.
Click to expand...

She can't know what she can't hear! Indoor shoot'n while she's sleep'n bro! Lol!


----------



## ATO75

Covert5 said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootin' the crazy power mini today. It gets dark so early now not much time to shoot after work anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75, looks like it's time to have an indoor setup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I know but my better half isn't feeling it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She can't know what she can't hear! Indoor shoot'n while she's sleep'n bro! Lol!
Click to expand...

Thats the plan lol.


----------



## Tombo

The BOLT, dawning new elastics and well loved SuperSure roo pouch, found it's way to work with me...









To send off his cousin who will be finding a new home ???? at lunch time


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild.

View attachment 307538


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild.







dang it, sorry for the double post.


----------



## KawKan

New slingshot day!

Shredding cans with my S-Jungle from Snipersling.com.









Very nice. I can't find any mold marks, and the camo coating is superb.
Shooting 3/8 (9.5mm) steel with the bands and pouch that came with the slingshot. Appears to be .55 Precise cut to about 9 inches (230mm).


----------



## bingo

Had these out today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Skarrd you are turning out some beautiful pvc frames brotha!


thanks brother,got 2 more to post,i finished today,well last night actually


----------



## skarrd

took little blue out and got an unbeleivable 16 shots [13 hits] 5/16s steel can cut,amazed!

then got out the green meanie,with 2040s inaugural can cut 22-24 shots 3/8s steel

and the last of my blue experiments Bob,with .06 SS blacks,8 in AL,5/16s steels almost 30 shots,lolnot amazed!,good day today


----------



## Stankard757

Really like the flat top turtle You're building a nice little PVC collection.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

It’s nattie week. Shootn this beauty from my friend Carl. “Catapults and carving “


----------



## Stankard757

Little can and spinner action..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

Stankard757 said:


> Little can and spinner action..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Loving that little natty on the bottom of the table.


----------



## Stankard757

dogcatchersito said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little can and spinner action..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Loving that little natty on the bottom of the table.
Click to expand...

The Natty with black bands?

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Inaugural can bash for this one..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Koehler hat trick, hoggy wild.


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Really like the flat top turtle You're building a nice little PVC collection.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


i know,Dang! but they are fun to make,gonna go back to wood for awhile tho,got a bunch of naturals getting dryer by the day,lol


----------



## bingo

Plinking some cans out a walk today









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## pirateking

Nostalgia. Meet "KUNG". From my earlier times. Always liked this frame tabbed. These SS large pouches work great, with the usual T-nuts. Only way I shoot looped tubes [1842]. Not very ammo weight sensitive, so marbles do fine practice. Mostly lurks on a shelf now, for REAL varmints, but I gotta stay familiar. Somebody 'liked' this wayback once, and it kinda freaked me out a little? Just fyi


----------



## ATO75

A little recycling with the GZK crazy power mini today. I am really liking these no tie forks.


----------



## bingo

Was shooting these 2 again today awesome shooters 8 steels with the champ and 9.5 with the mule 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Remember this one Jake? Our first trade years ago. I got it , you got a cheap plastic frame. 
Anyway my first trade with DSIL. I call it...
"Ain't my butt cute?"


----------



## ATO75

I made this guy today and just had to shoot it.The sparrow is all personality with no looks. I was thinking it would look great in wood so I made one out of an ash fork.....with a few tweaks. Too bad the ash borers got to it.


----------



## ATO75

Stankard757 said:


> Little can and spinner action..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Nice collection you have there man.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Remember this one Jake? Our first trade years ago. I got it , you got a cheap plastic frame.
> Anyway my first trade with DSIL. I call it...
> "Ain't my butt cute?"


Joe, I never noticed how cute your butt was! That a beauty brother.


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> I made this guy today and just had to shoot it.The sparrow is all personality with no looks. I was thinking it would look great in wood so I made one out of an ash fork.....with a few tweaks. Too bad the ash borers got to it.


That's a nice one! The wood one is a hundred times nicer than the plastic!


----------



## Stankard757

ATO75 said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little can and spinner action..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection you have there man.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Pulled a couple extras out for the wife to try.

The wood Sparrow came out great 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this guy today and just had to shoot it.The sparrow is all personality with no looks. I was thinking it would look great in wood so I made one out of an ash fork.....with a few tweaks. Too bad the ash borers got to it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice one! The wood one is a hundred times nicer than the plastic!
Click to expand...

I would like to find a piece of ash untouched by the bugs. It is beautiful wood. I think I will take the handle down a little more hopefully it will remove some of the holes.


----------



## Northerner

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this guy today and just had to shoot it.The sparrow is all personality with no looks. I was thinking it would look great in wood so I made one out of an ash fork.....with a few tweaks. Too bad the ash borers got to it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice one! The wood one is a hundred times nicer than the plastic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to find a piece of ash untouched by the bugs. It is beautiful wood. I think I will take the handle down a little more hopefully it will remove some of the holes.
Click to expand...

Nice frame. The holes are character. I would leave them be and just apply some BLO to pop the grain.


----------



## ATO75

Northerner said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this guy today and just had to shoot it.The sparrow is all personality with no looks. I was thinking it would look great in wood so I made one out of an ash fork.....with a few tweaks. Too bad the ash borers got to it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice one! The wood one is a hundred times nicer than the plastic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to find a piece of ash untouched by the bugs. It is beautiful wood. I think I will take the handle down a little more hopefully it will remove some of the holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice frame. The holes are character. I would leave them be and just apply some BLO to pop the grain.
Click to expand...

I just gave it a quick wipe with mineral oil. I should get some BLO.


----------



## ATO75

Northerner said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this guy today and just had to shoot it.The sparrow is all personality with no looks. I was thinking it would look great in wood so I made one out of an ash fork.....with a few tweaks. Too bad the ash borers got to it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice one! The wood one is a hundred times nicer than the plastic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to find a piece of ash untouched by the bugs. It is beautiful wood. I think I will take the handle down a little more hopefully it will remove some of the holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice frame. The holes are character. I would leave them be and just apply some BLO to pop the grain.
Click to expand...

I just gave it a quick wipe with mineral oil. I should get some BLO.


----------



## ATO75

Northerner said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this guy today and just had to shoot it.The sparrow is all personality with no looks. I was thinking it would look great in wood so I made one out of an ash fork.....with a few tweaks. Too bad the ash borers got to it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice one! The wood one is a hundred times nicer than the plastic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to find a piece of ash untouched by the bugs. It is beautiful wood. I think I will take the handle down a little more hopefully it will remove some of the holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice frame. The holes are character. I would leave them be and just apply some BLO to pop the grain.
Click to expand...

Sorry for the posts. My internet was lagging.


----------



## ATO75

Stankard757 said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little can and spinner action..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection you have there man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Pulled a couple extras out for the wife to try.
> The wood Sparrow came out great
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Your Wife shoots too? I tried to get my wife to try but no dice.


----------



## Stankard757

She started this week and so far she's laid claim to my Fowler Hornet. Ill fight her for that one.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

All the way from page 1. 
"The river birch". By The Treeman. 
Time certainly fly's


----------



## Island made

J-5 parasite today.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> J-5 parasite today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE3F628A-EAAF-4135-8107-57E79569130A.jpeg


Man that is gorgeous. I would love to get one of those with a tiny red maple lear inches handle!


----------



## Tombo

Aside from the BMG going on dog walks, and a shot here or there, the Bolt with it's fresh .5 SS bands has dominated my shooting time so far this month. After 15 cans, time for new bands once again.


----------



## Ordo

A can slaughter!


----------



## Island made

"Drewshot" from Drew Bilbrey this evening.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> J-5 parasite today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE3F628A-EAAF-4135-8107-57E79569130A.jpeg


That's a beauty Shane!!


----------



## raventree78

Got these out this morning


----------



## Island made

Beautiful morning with a fresh set of butter bands.


----------



## Island made

DP


----------



## bingo

Had some fun today for a hour 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild.


----------



## skarrd

no shooting today,put the shinto to work on a Big project,lol


----------



## High Desert Flipper

PP Taurus TTF. Also made a video that I hope will pass muster for an accuracy badge- hit 3/5 then 4/5 on film. Target is 2 and 1/16" outer circle with 0.75" red dot. Gong Chi green 0.65, 20-15 "sharpened" tapers, with 3/8" steel.


----------



## Ibojoe

Punching cardboard with the new curvy Pocket Parasite. BSB .65 and a Raventree pouch. 7/16 steel. 
An awesome combination.


----------



## 31610

That’s a nice frame Joe


----------



## hoggy

ATO75 said:


> I made this guy today and just had to shoot it.The sparrow is all personality with no looks. I was thinking it would look great in wood so I made one out of an ash fork.....with a few tweaks. Too bad the ash borers got to it.


nice frame, i like yours more better.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Punching cardboard with the new curvy Pocket Parasite. BSB .65 and a Raventree pouch. 7/16 steel.
> An awesome combination.


Just beautiful buddy!!! . u know i love a good Pocket Parasite!!! . great work!

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Island made said:


> "Drewshot" from Drew Bilbrey this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7C630B1E-D39D-49BC-9F30-FCEE7485A6DA.jpeg


I got a pfs on its way to me made by him.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Like a g10.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

High Desert Flipper said:


> PP Taurus TTF. Also made a video that I hope will pass muster for an accuracy badge- hit 3/5 then 4/5 on film. Target is 2 and 1/16" outer circle with 0.75" red dot. Gong Chi green 0.65, 20-15 "sharpened" tapers, with 3/8" steel.


that's some good shooting


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild. 2 bulls with the secret agent extended tuber.


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild. 5 bulls, 4 for Worf w/orange tubes and 1 for camo with swamp green screws.


----------



## Court215

Felt good to get a few shots off again, been about a week. Prong tip maxim by Lee Silva


----------



## Ibojoe

Court215 said:


> Felt good to get a few shots off again, been about a week. Prong tip maxim by Lee Silva


That's an awesome frame. Dude your left and right is TIGHT! I've always struggled with it.


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Punching cardboard with the new curvy Pocket Parasite. BSB .65 and a Raventree pouch. 7/16 steel.
> An awesome combination.


Thats gorgeous


----------



## ATO75

hoggy said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this guy today and just had to shoot it.The sparrow is all personality with no looks. I was thinking it would look great in wood so I made one out of an ash fork.....with a few tweaks. Too bad the ash borers got to it.
> 
> 
> 
> nice frame, i like yours more better.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy, shoots really nice too.


----------



## Court215

Ibojoe said:


> Court215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Felt good to get a few shots off again, been about a week. Prong tip maxim by Lee Silva
> 
> 
> 
> That's an awesome frame. Dude your left and right is TIGHT! I've always struggled with it.
Click to expand...

Haha thanks brotha but that's not exactly par for the course. Ya know I was thinkin about it and that frame might be all the way back from when simple-shot was still called flippin-out slingshots, miss when they had all that artisanal stuff on there


----------



## bingo

Out for a walk today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

timber rattler hat trick today, hoggy wild. 5 bulls. 3-timber rattler axiom, 1-timber rattler deadringer, 1-timber rattler maxim, all 3 are skeleton frames.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

S1 by Mone Waller.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CHgT6oelBm6/

















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Oh my that’s a beauty.


----------



## Ibojoe

‘Tis the season for a cammo Pocket Parasite by J-5 and some Black Rifle coffee.


----------



## bingo

Natural and big port boy mule









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Ibojoe said:


> 'Tis the season for a cammo Pocket Parasite by J-5 and some Black Rifle coffee.


SWEET, love me some camo.


----------



## hoggy

amazon sling hat trick today, hoggy wild. 2 bulls, 2 near bulls.


----------



## skarrd

got the Green Bands,with some Amazing pouches, from Tombo's contest,was gonna bust up some cans,however due to the *lovely* weather,all i shot were BBs and 1/4 inin the garage,Both i might at at what seemed like sub-sonic speed,lol. hopefully tomorroh will be better.Thanks Tombo for the contest and the bands. Very Nice


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> got the Green Bands,with some Amazing pouches, from Tombo's contest,was gonna bust up some cans,however due to the *lovely* weather,all i shot were BBs and 1/4 inin the garage,Both i might at at what seemed like sub-sonic speed,lol. hopefully tomorroh will be better.Thanks Tombo for the contest and the bands. Very Nice


That is a baddazz wrap you put on that natty brother!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

After a few weeks with a lot of paper and spinners, I decided to relax on a 2020 Friday the 13th with a PP vs cans happy hour. Scorpion, Taurus, and Side Shooter all got to devour a can on another beautiful afternoon in the high desert.


----------



## AlDermietzel

Venator in the wind and rain today. With 0.65 bsb white























Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Such a comfortable looking slingshot. It that powder coated aluminum?


----------



## AlDermietzel

Ibojoe said:


> Such a comfortable looking slingshot. It that powder coated aluminum?


It's a lovely frame to hold, perfect size for with 90mm width. Yes it's powder coated aluminium, it's also available in polished and satin aluminium

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

Ibojoe said:


> Such a comfortable looking slingshot. It that powder coated aluminum?


It's a lovely frame to hold, perfect size for with 90mm width. Yes it's powder coated aluminium, it's also available in polished and satin aluminium

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

Ibojoe said:


> Such a comfortable looking slingshot. It that powder coated aluminum?


It's a lovely frame to hold, perfect size for with 90mm width. Yes it's powder coated aluminium, it's also available in polished and satin aluminium

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

Ibojoe said:


> Such a comfortable looking slingshot. It that powder coated aluminum?


It's a lovely frame to hold, perfect size for with 90mm width. Yes it's powder coated aluminium, it's also available in polished and satin aluminium

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

I tried cutting a steel soup can today. This one is gonna take some patience and persistence.


----------



## Island made

Woods walk today with the new "Halberd" as well as my New England Arms 12 gauge and Charlee!!


----------



## bingo

High Desert Flipper said:


> I tried cutting a steel soup can today. This one is gonna take some patience and persistence.


It's good fun that 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

High Desert Flipper said:


> I tried cutting a steel soup can today. This one is gonna take some patience and persistence.


It's good fun that 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Bone and Natty day!!









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Bone and Natty day!!









DANG INTERNET!!!!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Bone and Natty day!!









STOP UPLOADING!!!!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the Green Bands,with some Amazing pouches, from Tombo's contest,was gonna bust up some cans,however due to the *lovely* weather,all i shot were BBs and 1/4 inin the garage,Both i might at at what seemed like sub-sonic speed,lol. hopefully tomorroh will be better.Thanks Tombo for the contest and the bands. Very Nice
> 
> 
> 
> That is a baddazz wrap you put on that natty brother!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Agreed, that wrap looks fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the Green Bands,with some Amazing pouches, from Tombo's contest,was gonna bust up some cans,however due to the *lovely* weather,all i shot were BBs and 1/4 inin the garage,Both i might at at what seemed like sub-sonic speed,lol. hopefully tomorroh will be better.Thanks Tombo for the contest and the bands. Very Nice
> 
> 
> 
> That is a baddazz wrap you put on that natty brother!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Agreed, that wrap looks fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> Bone and Natty day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP UPLOADING!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Had the same issue earlier myself,,,, something fishy's going on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Out with my new frame from Mr Allen and bbq my super . It’s a neat little frame


----------



## 31610

Out with my new frame from Mr Allen and bbq my super . It’s a neat little frame


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the Green Bands,with some Amazing pouches, from Tombo's contest,was gonna bust up some cans,however due to the *lovely* weather,all i shot were BBs and 1/4 inin the garage,Both i might at at what seemed like sub-sonic speed,lol. hopefully tomorroh will be better.Thanks Tombo for the contest and the bands. Very Nice
> 
> 
> 
> That is a baddazz wrap you put on that natty brother!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Thanks Brother,its comfy
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the Green Bands,with some Amazing pouches, from Tombo's contest,was gonna bust up some cans,however due to the *lovely* weather,all i shot were BBs and 1/4 inin the garage,Both i might at at what seemed like sub-sonic speed,lol. hopefully tomorroh will be better.Thanks Tombo for the contest and the bands. Very Nice
> 
> 
> 
> That is a baddazz wrap you put on that natty brother!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, that wrap looks fantastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Thanks Brother,boredom on a rainy day makes a comfy grip
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

got a chance to shoot the new bands today,3/8s steel seem to be its food of choice,took a few shots to get dialed in and then it was can carnage


----------



## Tombo

skarrd said:


> got a chance to shoot the new bands today,3/8s steel seem to be its food of choice,took a few shots to get dialed in and then it was can carnage


Awesome! Did you cut them? Or leave them full length? Mine get cut and folded for 7" active for my 35" cheek anchor, and they do lob the 3/8" in a can devastating way, but I've been shooting at 40ft primarily and find i have to plan to arc with the 3/8, or use 5/16 for reliably flat trajectory..... So but that logic, you must be shooting butterfly?


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> got a chance to shoot the new bands today,3/8s steel seem to be its food of choice,took a few shots to get dialed in and then it was can carnage


Nice kill and awesome paracord skills brotha!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> got a chance to shoot the new bands today,3/8s steel seem to be its food of choice,took a few shots to get dialed in and then it was can carnage


Nice kill and awesome paracord skills brotha!


----------



## Covert5

Lol oh man! I did the double post too!


----------



## AlDermietzel

Bit of a change this morning, forgot how heavy these tubes are, i feel like I've been doing pull ups all morning. 1842 dk premium full loops and 11mm steel









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

AlDermietzel said:


> Venator in the wind and rain today. With 0.65 bsb white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


What a great frame. I will be testing out some bsb .50 and .55 soon but I am having trouble finding a reccomended elongation. When testing at home they just seem to stretch for ever. What do you use?


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Morning everyone. Hope the weekend is going well. It's been a while since I've checked in, and realized I missed you all 

Shooting a couple from DSIL and a little OPFS today.


----------



## Covert5

Crazy Canuck said:


> Morning everyone. Hope the weekend is going well. It's been a while since I've checked in, and realized I missed you all
> 
> Shooting a couple from DSIL and a little OPFS today.


Good to see you shoot'n bro!


----------



## Ibojoe

Absolutely gorgeous frames. Glad you stopped by.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Crazy Canuck said:


> Morning everyone. Hope the weekend is going well. It's been a while since I've checked in, and realized I missed you all
> 
> Shooting a couple from DSIL and a little OPFS today.


Those are awesome

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the Green Bands,with some Amazing pouches, from Tombo's contest,was gonna bust up some cans,however due to the *lovely* weather,all i shot were BBs and 1/4 inin the garage,Both i might at at what seemed like sub-sonic speed,lol. hopefully tomorroh will be better.Thanks Tombo for the contest and the bands. Very Nice
> 
> 
> 
> That is a baddazz wrap you put on that natty brother!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, that wrap looks fantastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

i concur


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild. Magic Mo Chalice the only bull getter.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> 20201116_125743.jpg
> hat trick today, hoggy wild. Magic Mo Chalice the only bull getter.


What patience brother Hoggy. RH TTF, LH OTT, and OTT Tubes and Tabs in the same session. Some would say you like a challenge!?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Slingback from Drew Bilbrey.












































Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201116_125743.jpg
> hat trick today, hoggy wild. Magic Mo Chalice the only bull getter.
> 
> 
> 
> What patience brother Hoggy. RH TTF, LH OTT, and OTT Tubes and Tabs in the same session. Some would say you like a challenge!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

gotta be known for something, accuracy sure ain't it, ha, i kill me.


----------



## skarrd

Tombo said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a chance to shoot the new bands today,3/8s steel seem to be its food of choice,took a few shots to get dialed in and then it was can carnage
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Did you cut them? Or leave them full length? Mine get cut and folded for 7" active for my 35" cheek anchor, and they do lob the 3/8" in a can devastating way, but I've been shooting at 40ft primarily and find i have to plan to arc with the 3/8, or use 5/16 for reliably flat trajectory..... So but that logic, you must be shooting butterfly?
> 
> i didnt cut or fold them,,,,yet,tied them at 7in AL,and shoot from back of the ear anchor,shooting at 35 feet,3/4 BF is about the best my rotators will do tho,lol,they seem to shoot vet ry flat trajectory with the 3/8s,get a little drop with 1/2 in steels other than that they are great
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a chance to shoot the new bands today,3/8s steel seem to be its food of choice,took a few shots to get dialed in and then it was can carnage
> 
> 
> 
> Nice kill and awesome paracord skills brotha!
> 
> Thanks my friend,i like piddlin around with knots,keeps the mind and hands busy
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

hoggy said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the Green Bands,with some Amazing pouches, from Tombo's contest,was gonna bust up some cans,however due to the *lovely* weather,all i shot were BBs and 1/4 inin the garage,Both i might at at what seemed like sub-sonic speed,lol. hopefully tomorroh will be better.Thanks Tombo for the contest and the bands. Very Nice
> 
> 
> 
> That is a baddazz wrap you put on that natty brother!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, that wrap looks fantastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i concur
> 
> Thanks Hoggy
Click to expand...


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

hoggy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201116_125743.jpg
> hat trick today, hoggy wild. Magic Mo Chalice the only bull getter.
> 
> 
> 
> What patience brother Hoggy. RH TTF, LH OTT, and OTT Tubes and Tabs in the same session. Some would say you like a challenge!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gotta be known for something, accuracy sure ain't it, ha, i kill me.
> 
> Hoggy, tried to PM you, but box is full
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

slingshot_toddly said:


> Slingback from Drew Bilbrey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


cool


----------



## hoggy

Ipdvolvoz said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201116_125743.jpg
> hat trick today, hoggy wild. Magic Mo Chalice the only bull getter.
> 
> 
> 
> What patience brother Hoggy. RH TTF, LH OTT, and OTT Tubes and Tabs in the same session. Some would say you like a challenge!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gotta be known for something, accuracy sure ain't it, ha, i kill me.
> 
> Hoggy, tried to PM you, but box is full
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i emptied some stuff
Click to expand...


----------



## Tombo

Got "a new slingshot" that flings poop and pee into tiny little diapers, so it's affecting my can count.


----------



## Tombo

skarrd said:


> ?
> i didnt cut or fold them,,,,yet,tied them at 7in AL,and shoot from back of the ear anchor,shooting at 35 feet,3/4 BF is about the best my rotators will do tho,lol,they seem to shoot vet ry flat trajectory with the 3/8s,get a little drop with 1/2 in steels other than that they are great


That's great, glad they are working out! Hope they last a while for you, I've only been getting maybe 200ish shots out of a set, but they are are a nice feeling set of bands! Slingshot looks great btw, and glad you got the bands and are putting them to use!


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild. grape ape torque, black widow beanflip, and black widow uni ranger skeleton.


----------



## 10.1k

skarrd said:


> got the Green Bands,with some Amazing pouches, from Tombo's contest,was gonna bust up some cans,however due to the *lovely* weather,all i shot were BBs and 1/4 inin the garage,Both i might at at what seemed like sub-sonic speed,lol. hopefully tomorroh will be better.Thanks Tombo for the contest and the bands. Very Nice


Lovely job with the paracord, forks not too shabby either 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Tombo said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> i didnt cut or fold them,,,,yet,tied them at 7in AL,and shoot from back of the ear anchor,shooting at 35 feet,3/4 BF is about the best my rotators will do tho,lol,they seem to shoot vet ry flat trajectory with the 3/8s,get a little drop with 1/2 in steels other than that they are great
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, glad they are working out! Hope they last a while for you, I've only been getting maybe 200ish shots out of a set, but they are are a nice feeling set of bands! Slingshot looks great btw, and glad you got the bands and are putting them to use!
> 
> oh yeah they are nice,put them on a PFS today for a little 3/4 BF,they are stretchy [8in active] put nasty holes in cans,broke 1 of my spinners,Nice
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

Tombo said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> i didnt cut or fold them,,,,yet,tied them at 7in AL,and shoot from back of the ear anchor,shooting at 35 feet,3/4 BF is about the best my rotators will do tho,lol,they seem to shoot vet ry flat trajectory with the 3/8s,get a little drop with 1/2 in steels other than that they are great
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, glad they are working out! Hope they last a while for you, I've only been getting maybe 200ish shots out of a set, but they are are a nice feeling set of bands! Slingshot looks great btw, and glad you got the bands and are putting them to use!
> 
> oops,answered on the wrong post,sorry
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

10.1k said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the Green Bands,with some Amazing pouches, from Tombo's contest,was gonna bust up some cans,however due to the *lovely* weather,all i shot were BBs and 1/4 inin the garage,Both i might at at what seemed like sub-sonic speed,lol. hopefully tomorroh will be better.Thanks Tombo for the contest and the bands. Very Nice
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely job with the paracord, forks not too shabby either
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk
> 
> Thanks,that funny lookin fork is actually one of my better shooters
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

got Flaca n Gorda out today,Flaca got the green Tombo bandset for some 3/4 BF with 3/8s steels,Gorda still has her *mystery

* bands on,3/8s steels also


----------



## THWACK!

Toolshed said:


> Since I am stuck more of less indoors due to the knee surgery, I have banded up one of my wishbones with some super light bands and I use it when "Training" the new kitten. I REALLY mean stay the #@(^ off of the kitchen table you little $#!+
> 
> Yes, the ammo is cat food. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2840.JPG


What - so you smack the cat with something it likes???????????????????

Is that the new "positive training" method, because you used something it likes instead of dislikes while you pelletinize it?

I'm confused - think I need to see Dr. Phil...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

Haven't started to shoot yet today, but yesterday, aside from my refrigerator dying, was a good day, because I shot Nathan's "Axiom Champ", Bill's "Scorpion",

and WASP's "Uniphoxx".

Gotta tell ya - no slingshot gives me as much joy as the Uniphoxx (which I have in most of the colors offered).

The Axiom Champ is very much like the Uniphoxx, but lacks the convenient hole in the handle, which provides additional stability for a small frame slingshot.

No images posted because it's 0506 hrs and my camera doesn't get up this early - besides, y'all know what those slingshots look like.

Stay safe!!!!!

THWACK!


----------



## 10.1k

What a picturesque place. Done a bit of research on some of the breaking bad locations. Where Walter burys the money is beautiful, cant remember the name, but its gonna be on the bucket list

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

"ADDENDUM" (doesn't mean that you should add me to your "dumb people" list)

In addition to the forementioned slingshots which I enumerated early, I also shot my WASP "Stinger" - feels small for my hand, although, since it is my latest received slingshot, maybe I just haven't gotten used to it. You may see it "for sale or trade" soon, I'll see.

THWACK!


----------



## AlDermietzel

Got this pair from hegarty slings. £18 inc delivery for the pair! Cleaned up the band groves a bit, wacked on some bands and gave them both a few shots. Might need to get myself a fancy hmh









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss

Nice!

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss

AlDermietzel said:


> Got this pair from hegarty slings. £18 inc delivery for the pair! Cleaned up the band groves a bit, wacked on some bands and gave them both a few shots. Might need to get myself a fancy hmh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


They look great.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Out a walk for a hour today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 10.1k

slingshot_toddly said:


> Slingback from Drew Bilbrey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Thats fantastic todd. Loved skating as a lad. I jumped on boys deck a couple of months ago thinking I could show him a bit of the old magic.....turns out im nowhere near the level I used to be, also hurts alot more when you stack it. Defo getting a long board in spring . Great catty mate

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

10.1k said:


> slingshot_toddly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slingback from Drew Bilbrey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fantastic todd. Loved skating as a lad. I jumped on boys deck a couple of months ago thinking I could show him a bit of the old magic.....turns out im nowhere near the level I used to be, also hurts alot more when you stack it. Defo getting a long board in spring . Great catty mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks. Ya I definitely can't skate like I used to when I was teenager.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bingo said:


> Out a walk for a hour today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


. 
Nice John, I can see an Island Made sling, but what is that on the handle end of the wood frame, can't quite tell what that is ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens

Tombo said:


> Got "a new slingshot" that flings poop and pee into tiny little diapers, so it's affecting my can count.


Congratulations Tom  
The diaper arena leaves you with long lasting memories, piles of them


----------



## bingo

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out a walk for a hour today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nice John, I can see an Island Made sling, but what is that on the handle end of the wood frame, can't quite tell what that is ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes island made frame Darrel do you mean the scales on the frame ?

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out a walk for a hour today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nice John, I can see an Island Made sling, but what is that on the handle end of the wood frame, can't quite tell what that is ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes island made frame Darrel do you mean the scales on the frame ?

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out a walk for a hour today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nice John, I can see an Island Made sling, but what is that on the handle end of the wood frame, can't quite tell what that is ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes Darrel island made frame and the lanyards you mean it's at the bottom end of the frame 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild









dang it, raggedy double post


----------



## High Desert Flipper

More Scorpion today. And got a deck of cards. Took a large number of shots to get a partial, and a much larger number of shots to leave the next card unscathed. Hoping to improve as I work my way through the deck. Also thinking I shouldn't have started with a Joker.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

More Scorpion today. And got a deck of cards. Took a large number of shots to get a partial, and a much larger number of shots to leave the next card unscathed. Hoping to improve as I work my way through the deck. Also thinking I shouldn't have started with a Joker.


----------



## Stankard757

High Desert Flipper said:


> More Scorpion today. And got a deck of cards. Took a large number of shots to get a partial, and a much larger number of shots to leave the next card unscathed. Hoping to improve as I work my way through the deck. Also thinking I shouldn't have started with a Joker.


How do you think the Scorpion would fit a medium sized hand?

Most PP frames are on the large side for me.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Stankard757 said:


> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Scorpion today. And got a deck of cards. Took a large number of shots to get a partial, and a much larger number of shots to leave the next card unscathed. Hoping to improve as I work my way through the deck. Also thinking I shouldn't have started with a Joker.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think the Scorpion would fit a medium sized hand?
> 
> Most PP frames are on the large side for me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> I am 5'7" and my hands are average to smallish for my height, and the scorpion works well for me. I was hesitant to try it after reading about how the other PP frames generally fit big hands best. After hemming and hawing for a while, I wish I hadn't waited, I love the Scorpion and it is comfortable in my hand. The Taurus fits my smallish hands fantastically. The Scorpion feels fine. I also have a side shooter and that one feels large in my hands but it still shoots well for me. I have been very happy with all PP frames I have tried.
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

shot my SSOTM entry today,trying to get a *feel* for it,this can took almost 70 shots to cut,learned a lot about this sling,,,,

wide,forward facing forks are weird,cool as they may look,took a while to figure point of aim,aparently,it is directly under the tip of the upper fork-weird-even with variable anchors,also i am not really a hammer grip kinda shooter -even with a comfy grip-not giving up on her,cause when she hits,Dang!!! she hits hard,but i am going to have to rethink my shooting style with this one


----------



## Valery

I am mastering a new shooting technique. Little by little it starts to work out.


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice shootn brother.


----------



## ATO75

High Desert Flipper said:


> More Scorpion today. And got a deck of cards. Took a large number of shots to get a partial, and a much larger number of shots to leave the next card unscathed. Hoping to improve as I work my way through the deck. Also thinking I shouldn't have started with a Joker.


Nice shooting! Who makes that and what is the fork width?


----------



## Ibojoe

Dialed up some power! Long Tom with .40 latex and 7/16 steel. Just knocking the snot out of the spinners.


----------



## hoggy

torques tearing it up, hoggy wild. two styles of slingshooting, looped tubes and flatbands with flip clips.


----------



## 10.1k

Shooting this mob today, 3 bandsets let go & the walnut ppmg keeps slipping on on the left fork, mainly indoors shooting so cant blame the weather, so took a step back & got the ftp900 out. Loads of fun and can shoot the wings off of flys at 50yds.
















Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

cans and spinner today,with this one


----------



## bingo

Had these 2 out for today's walk 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got dark on way home









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one today,with 3/4 in straight cut .07 SS blacks,finished with 1/2 in straight .08 SS blacks,5/16s steels


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## Ibojoe

TTF pocket Parasite, BSB .65’s and a Raventree pouch.


----------



## Court215

Ibojoe said:


> TTF pocket Parasite, BSB .65's and a Raventree pouch.


Man that's a beaut! Nice setting too


----------



## Crazy Canuck

These three for my Saturday shooters. Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## bingo

Banded these little beautys for 8 steels gzk .62 and sumikie .7 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 10.1k

Finally got this chunky silver birch finished, with car body laquer as board with the tru oil finish atm as all my slings been finished that way!
Banded up with tapered 1" - 1"1/4 .65 bsb 9" active & wasp 2"1/4 ×9/16 microfibre pouch. This thing is my go to, loved it before & the upgrade has made it better



















































Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Time for new tubes on the BMG, opted for 1636 singles with SuperSure Blue Roo pouch. Reused a section of the old tubes to sleeve the new ones


----------



## Stankard757

10.1k said:


> Finally got this chunky silver birch finished, with car body laquer as board with the tru oil finish atm as all my slings been finished that way!
> Banded up with tapered 1" - 1"1/4 .65 bsb 9" active & wasp 2"1/4 ×9/16 microfibre pouch. This thing is my go to, loved it before & the upgrade has made it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


Dude! Liking that

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Tombo said:


> Time for new tubes on the BMG, opted for 1636 singles with SuperSure Blue Roo pouch. Reused a section of the old tubes to sleeve the new ones


That is a boss slingshot, did you make it? I really like it


----------



## skarrd

10.1k said:


> Finally got this chunky silver birch finished, with car body laquer as board with the tru oil finish atm as all my slings been finished that way!
> Banded up with tapered 1" - 1"1/4 .65 bsb 9" active & wasp 2"1/4 ×9/16 microfibre pouch. This thing is my go to, loved it before & the upgrade has made it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


Thats a Beauty! i can see why you love it!


----------



## Ibojoe

A super dooper custom ergo from “Flatband “. One of my most prized!


----------



## Tree Man

skarrd said:


> shot my SSOTM entry today,trying to get a *feel* for it,this can took almost 70 shots to cut,learned a lot about this sling,,,,
> wide,forward facing forks are weird,cool as they may look,took a while to figure point of aim,aparently,it is directly under the tip of the upper fork-weird-even with variable anchors,also i am not really a hammer grip kinda shooter -even with a comfy grip-not giving up on her,cause when she hits,Dang!!! she hits hard,but i am going to have to rethink my shooting style with this one


I've run into the same issues. They sure are fun tho. Once dialed in .... POW!!!


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> A super dooper custom ergo from "Flatband ". One of my most prized!


You lucky duck!!


----------



## Tombo

raventree78 said:


> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for new tubes on the BMG, opted for 1636 singles with SuperSure Blue Roo pouch. Reused a section of the old tubes to sleeve the new ones
> 
> 
> 
> That is a boss slingshot, did you make it? I really like it
Click to expand...

Thanks man, yes I did make it. It's actually surprisingly very nice to shoot despite its size. It's because it's size, however, that it seems to go with me just about everywhere I go. Fun little slingshot for opportunistic Target shooting


----------



## Tombo

The BMG got a makeover. After putting on the lighter tubes and fresh pouch yesterday, I ended up tearing up a couple of cans in the yard with this guy, and made me want to make it a little bit more comfortable for extended shooting time, as it was, a couple dozen shots was just fine, but if I wanted to shoot it for an hour, it would start to be uncomfortable. Here's a little experiment in adhesive free and knotless leather cord wrap. So far the wrap is holding up nicely, and it does add really nice texture, grip, comfort, and I happen to think it looks pretty nice too! I also retired the tubes with orange elastic to help tie the whole thing together color-wise.


----------



## hoggy

just rooster today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## ATO75

Got some sling mail today. Custom Casper and Beagle from Prime Fork Catapults dressed in .55 BSB


----------



## Scrat

Really like the looks of that black and green one. That's a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Scrat said:


> Really like the looks of that black and green one. That's a beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

ATO75 said:


> Scrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the looks of that black and green one. That's a beauty. Me too it is a great shooter too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Hoss

They both look nice, I really like the black and green one.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

SimpleShot Hammer, light bands, 3/8" steel shot. My indoor target set-up.


----------



## skarrd

Tombo said:


> The BMG got a makeover. After putting on the lighter tubes and fresh pouch yesterday, I ended up tearing up a couple of cans in the yard with this guy, and made me want to make it a little bit more comfortable for extended shooting time, as it was, a couple dozen shots was just fine, but if I wanted to shoot it for an hour, it would start to be uncomfortable. Here's a little experiment in adhesive free and knotless leather cord wrap. So far the wrap is holding up nicely, and it does add really nice texture, grip, comfort, and I happen to think it looks pretty nice too! I also retired the tubes with orange elastic to help tie the whole thing together color-wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201122_154143209.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201122_154109077.jpg


Lookin Good!!


----------



## skarrd

shooting Tiger Lily today 5/16s and 3/8s,still working with the SSOTM entry,,,,,,,,,,,,frustrating


----------



## raventree78

Tombo said:


> The BMG got a makeover. After putting on the lighter tubes and fresh pouch yesterday, I ended up tearing up a couple of cans in the yard with this guy, and made me want to make it a little bit more comfortable for extended shooting time, as it was, a couple dozen shots was just fine, but if I wanted to shoot it for an hour, it would start to be uncomfortable. Here's a little experiment in adhesive free and knotless leather cord wrap. So far the wrap is holding up nicely, and it does add really nice texture, grip, comfort, and I happen to think it looks pretty nice too! I also retired the tubes with orange elastic to help tie the whole thing together color-wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201122_154143209.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201122_154109077.jpg


Nice work man, that leather sets it off too


----------



## Scrat

Shooting the scout LT at a retired decorative pumpkin. The pumpkin held up surprisingly well.

I started out with .5 precise shooting 5/16 and 3/8 steel. 









I wasn't Getting any through and through shots. So I swapped to .7 precise with 3/8, 7/16 steel and some lead. Those at least busted it up enough that most of my shots fell out. 









I must've hit two of the lead balls with steel ones and got these cool divots.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

just the Duke today, hoggy wild.


----------



## 31610

Trying to figure this ant ???? out


----------



## Ibojoe

ATO75 said:


> Got some sling mail today. Custom Casper and Beagle from Prime Fork Catapults dressed in .55 BSB


Dude those are really something. I'd say that was an excellent purchase! Gorgeous frames!


----------



## Ibojoe

My "Island Made Thumper" with .65 BSB's and 7/16 steel. 
Got squirrel season stacked in my favor.


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> My "Island Made Thumper" with .65 BSB's and 7/16 steel.
> Got squirrel season stacked in my favor.


Nice shooting Joe 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

rebanded the Alien,or re tubed her,getting the hang of these Wide forks,1842s 7in AL with 5/16s steels,


----------



## bingo

Afew natural a made 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Check it out guys:: page 500 and still going.


----------



## hoggy

ninji black widow tac hammer today, hoggy wild. 100 shots RHH. that's a raventree lanyard btw, hoggy wild seal of approval.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bingo said:


> Afew natural a made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Love the shape of that one in the middle especially, but all are nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afew natural a made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shape of that one in the middle especially, but all are nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Check it out guys:: page 500 and still going.


Dang!!!!


----------



## skarrd

gray,gloomy and wet here today,so just BBs in the garage with these 2


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some sling mail today. Custom Casper and Beagle from Prime Fork Catapults dressed in .55 BSB
> 
> 
> 
> Dude those are really something. I'd say that was an excellent purchase! Gorgeous frames!
Click to expand...

They shoot really nice too and snuggle into your hand. Lots of fun to shoot


----------



## bingo

Tryin out the 100% .65 decent stuff and a pit locating pouch today 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

ninji black widow tac hammer today, hoggy wild. LHH, 60 shots.


----------



## 31610

Shooting one them can cans that just doesn’t want give up the ghost ! The dragon does not seem to mine the snow


----------



## skarrd

Makery and BBs today


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> Makery and BBs today


Loving these little PVC shooter designs you're coming up with Steven

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Island Made Thumper with GZK .62 orange. Also finally found a use for all the hot sauce bottles I go through!















The GZK .62 orange is working out fairly well. Took about 40 shots to get used to it and then threw up a target. Five shots. Two in the bull and three just above.


----------



## Ibojoe

Heck yeah! Gave that target the sauce!! Nice shootn brother


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Check it out guys:: page 500 and still going.


That is a lot of passion and dedication!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss

Shot for the first time this morning, shoots great!
7/16" steel balls, 0.8mm thick rubber and 20mmx25mm tapered bands. This setup is really powerful.









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Out a stroll today good band this 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

The perfect day to shoot the Flipgun “wishbone”


----------



## Ordo

Oh, that's a cute one!


----------



## hoggy

Magic Mo Chalice today, hoggy wild.


----------



## ATO75

Shooting these 2 today. Custom beagle from Prime Fork Catapults and this little guy I bought from Nick Hegarty. Just cant for the life of me remember its name. Lol I think it is the H10


----------



## raventree78

Shooting this beast this morning


----------



## hoggy

just a scout today, hoggy wild. my attempt at 5/5 with 40 ha, i kill me.














also got this used from amazon today, hoggy wild.


----------



## bingo

Afew naturals today at cans a walk









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

*(R)evolution* designed by Clever Moniker, made by Ordo.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Shooting my pinecone inlaid LBS with 5/16 steel at 25' and wait for it......got my first EVER can cut, lol.
I finally got my new catch box to where it's usable again.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Good shooting, Darrell

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Outstanding! Congratulations on the can cut and the new catch box!

Great shooting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makery and BBs today
> 
> 
> 
> Loving these little PVC shooter designs you're coming up with Steven
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Brother,trying to find a good pocket friendly *mini* for EDC


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Shooting my pinecone inlaid LBS with 5/16 steel at 25' and wait for it......got my first EVER can cut, lol.
> I finally got my new catch box to where it's usable again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!!


----------



## raventree78

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Shooting my pinecone inlaid LBS with 5/16 steel at 25' and wait for it......got my first EVER can cut, lol.
> I finally got my new catch box to where it's usable again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome dude, can cuts are the best


----------



## Ibojoe

Wow Darrell that’s a beauty of a LBS!! WOW !


----------



## ATO75

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Shooting my pinecone inlaid LBS with 5/16 steel at 25' and wait for it......got my first EVER can cut, lol.
> I finally got my new catch box to where it's usable again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a gorgeous frame brother. Nice catchbox too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Wee natty lighter pop got this 2nd shot then had the left over for another hit 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## 10.1k

Been shooting lots this week & the throwing knifes seen a bit of floor too!























Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## 10.1k

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Shooting my pinecone inlaid LBS with 5/16 steel at 25' and wait for it......got my first EVER can cut, lol.
> I finally got my new catch box to where it's usable again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shooting mate & fantastic catty

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## 10.1k

hoggy said:


> just a scout today, hoggy wild. my attempt at 5/5 with 40 ha, i kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201127_135750.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201127_080820.jpg also got this used from amazon today, hoggy wild.


The poor mans shooting sport.... love it. I would ask for a link, but I dont think its readily available 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Garage time and shooting time. Shooting the bolt with new .45 sumeiki elastic, and just finished up 3 bolts ready for their Christmas destinations: 3 different nephew gifts. Always uncle's who encourage the mischief, am I right!?


----------



## Hoss

Tombo said:


> Garage time and shooting time. Shooting the bolt with new .45 sumeiki elastic, and just finished up 3 bolts ready for their Christmas destinations: 3 different nephew gifts. Always uncle's who encourage the mischief, am I right!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201128_204844800.jpg


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

10.1k said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a scout today, hoggy wild. my attempt at 5/5 with 40 ha, i kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201127_135750.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201127_080820.jpg also got this used from amazon today, hoggy wild.
> 
> 
> 
> The poor mans shooting sport.... love it. I would ask for a link, but I dont think its readily available
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk
> 
> amazon search of jack koehler
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

scout lt today, hoggy wild.


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> Wee natty lighter pop got this 2nd shot then had the left over for another hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Good Shooting! lighters are tough.


----------



## skarrd

Tombo said:


> Garage time and shooting time. Shooting the bolt with new .45 sumeiki elastic, and just finished up 3 bolts ready for their Christmas destinations: 3 different nephew gifts. Always uncle's who encourage the mischief, am I right!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201128_204844800.jpg


Truth! Well we always get blamed anyway


----------



## Covert5

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Shooting my pinecone inlaid LBS with 5/16 steel at 25' and wait for it......got my first EVER can cut, lol.
> I finally got my new catch box to where it's usable again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome LBS and shoot'n Darrell! Congrats on your first kill!


----------



## Ibojoe

Wow! That’s a beauty right there!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Who remembers the old .40 latex? It’s really devastating to cans, especially with .44 lead. The J5 Parasite Ripped this one in half in 3 shots. Personal best.


----------



## Stankard757

After a long two weeks finally some spinner fun.









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Who remembers the old .40 latex? It's really devastating to cans, especially with .44 lead. The J5 Parasite Ripped this one in half in 3 shots. Personal best.


3 shots??!! I've yet to hear of a shot count that low. Incredible!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## skarrd

cold and drizzly rain today,so BBs in the garage,and trying out a shirt pocket idea [meant for 1/4 inch ,but indoors its BBs]


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe said:


> Who remembers the old .40 latex? It's really devastating to cans, especially with .44 lead. The J5 Parasite Ripped this one in half in 3 shots. Personal best.


Whoa 3 shots! Amazing! Awesome shoot'n!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> cold and drizzly rain today,so BBs in the garage,and trying out a shirt pocket idea [meant for 1/4 inch ,but indoors its BBs]


Awesome builds brother Skarrd! How do you hold the ones with the hole in the center?


----------



## Covert5

Stankard757 said:


> After a long two weeks finally some spinner fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Awesome frames and awesome spinners! I gotta do that with my quackshot!


----------



## Ibojoe

Covert5 said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who remembers the old .40 latex? It's really devastating to cans, especially with .44 lead. The J5 Parasite Ripped this one in half in 3 shots. Personal best.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa 3 shots! Amazing! Awesome shoot'n!
Click to expand...

I was really shocked when it came apart. I got 2 side by side in the center then one on the bottom rim. The force of the low shot just ripped it in half. Can Opener used 1/2" steel. I've got some on the. Way.


----------



## bingo

These little natural today at some cans out a walk. 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

And again lol 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands

those look like some good shooters....they got a good size to them


----------



## bingo

Got Bands said:


> those look like some good shooters....they got a good size to them


Small but comfortable 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Got some surprise slingmail today! Desert ironwood conus! Banded it up with some unknown red .45 and was slinging 1/4 steel. I shoot so-so with pfs but for some reason I'm very accurate with conus frames.


----------



## raventree78

StringSlap said:


> Got some surprise slingmail today! Desert ironwood conus! Banded it up with some unknown red .45 and was slinging 1/4 steel. I shoot so-so with pfs but for some reason I'm very accurate with conus frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iron_conus_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iron_conus_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iron_conus_3.jpg


Man that is a beauty


----------



## Covert5

StringSlap said:


> Got some surprise slingmail today! Desert ironwood conus! Banded it up with some unknown red .45 and was slinging 1/4 steel. I shoot so-so with pfs but for some reason I'm very accurate with conus frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iron_conus_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iron_conus_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iron_conus_3.jpg


Wow! That's a chocolate dream! Happy sling'n!


----------



## StringSlap

Conus the Barbarian! The quarter inch killer! Awesome combo with .45 and 1/4 steel.


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> cold and drizzly rain today,so BBs in the garage,and trying out a shirt pocket idea [meant for 1/4 inch ,but indoors its BBs]
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome builds brother Skarrd! How do you hold the ones with the hole in the center?
Click to expand...

hold it like a PFS only tighter,and with the thumb down of course,basically the hole is there so the tubes can be fastened in the slots out of the way


----------



## skarrd

StringSlap said:


> Got some surprise slingmail today! Desert ironwood conus! Banded it up with some unknown red .45 and was slinging 1/4 steel. I shoot so-so with pfs but for some reason I'm very accurate with conus frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iron_conus_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iron_conus_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iron_conus_3.jpg


That is a Beauty!!!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> cold and drizzly rain today,so BBs in the garage,and trying out a shirt pocket idea [meant for 1/4 inch ,but indoors its BBs]
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome builds brother Skarrd! How do you hold the ones with the hole in the center?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hold it like a PFS only tighter,and with the thumb down of course,basically the hole is there so the tubes can be fastened in the slots out of the way
Click to expand...

Awesome bro! Thanks for sharing! I almost thought your thumb would go in the center!


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the "Tiny Challice" by the Treeman. It turns 1 year old this month. 
She's wearing Sumeike .50's


----------



## SJAaz

She's a beauty!


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the "Tiny Challice" by the Treeman. It turns 1 year old this month.
> She's wearing Sumeike .50's


Wow! A year old already! I remember seeing the ultra sound pictures (build along pics) crazy how time flies!

That is a beauty.


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the "Tiny Challice" by the Treeman. It turns 1 year old this month.
> She's wearing Sumeike .50's


They grow up so fast dont they? Lol.


----------



## hoggy

this one today, hoggy wild. i've been watching it for some time on ebay. the price came down, i made an offer, they counteroffered and badda, bing, badda boom, it's here today.


----------



## KawKan

skarrd said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> cold and drizzly rain today,so BBs in the garage,and trying out a shirt pocket idea [meant for 1/4 inch ,but indoors its BBs]
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome builds brother Skarrd! How do you hold the ones with the hole in the center?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hold it like a PFS only tighter,and with the thumb down of course,basically the hole is there so the tubes can be fastened in the slots out of the way
Click to expand...

Love the fastening scheme. But I'm not seeing a lot of difference between this Holy PFS and a slingring kind of thing. You're pretty much shooting frameless, my man!


----------



## KawKan

hoggy said:


> this one today, hoggy wild. i've been watching it for some time on ebay. the price came down, i made an offer, they counteroffered and badda, bing, badda boom, it's here today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201201_133510.jpg


So, I'm guessing this is the Black Widow Scout!?

Love that book, too!


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one today, hoggy wild. i've been watching it for some time on ebay. the price came down, i made an offer, they counteroffered and badda, bing, badda boom, it's here today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201201_133510.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm guessing this is the Black Widow Scout!?
> 
> Love that book, too!
> 
> yep, it's a black widow and a good book too.
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> cold and drizzly rain today,so BBs in the garage,and trying out a shirt pocket idea [meant for 1/4 inch ,but indoors its BBs]
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome builds brother Skarrd! How do you hold the ones with the hole in the center?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hold it like a PFS only tighter,and with the thumb down of course,basically the hole is there so the tubes can be fastened in the slots out of the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome bro! Thanks for sharing! I almost thought your thumb would go in the center!
Click to expand...

probably could shoot it that way,gently,lol.


----------



## skarrd

KawKan said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> cold and drizzly rain today,so BBs in the garage,and trying out a shirt pocket idea [meant for 1/4 inch ,but indoors its BBs]
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome builds brother Skarrd! How do you hold the ones with the hole in the center?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hold it like a PFS only tighter,and with the thumb down of course,basically the hole is there so the tubes can be fastened in the slots out of the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the fastening scheme. But I'm not seeing a lot of difference between this Holy PFS and a slingring kind of thing. You're pretty much shooting frameless, my man!
Click to expand...

yes it its not really a pfs hold,but a sorta like pfs/hammer/type hold,or possibly an extended frameless anchor,either way it is fun to shoot


----------



## hoggy

the scout black widow today, with favvy fav ammo 1/2" marbles, hoggy wild.


----------



## Court215

Pride Targa, love this frame


----------



## hoggy

Court215 said:


> Pride Targa, love this frame


that's some good shooting. :bowdown:


----------



## Court215

hoggy said:


> Court215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pride Targa, love this frame
> 
> 
> 
> that's some good shooting. :bowdown:
Click to expand...

Aww man thanks brotha, Im only shootin from about 25' in my basement though. One day I'll have 10m...one day.


----------



## hoggy

Court215 said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pride Targa, love this frame
> 
> 
> 
> that's some good shooting. :bowdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww man thanks brotha, Im only shootin from about 25' in my basement though. One day I'll have 10m...one day.
> 
> still impressive a very nice grouping.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibojoe

Thumpin some mt dew cans with the “Island made”. Stretching original white GZKS. Another blast from the past. Still some of my favorite elastic.


----------



## bingo

Bashing a can with some of my favourite and 8 steels in the snow today's walk a like the thinner rubber just now the 100% is good band and the gzk .62 on little hitter frame 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

bingo said:


> Bashing a can with some of my favourite and 8 steels in the snow today's walk a like the thinner rubber just now the 100% is good band and the gzk .62 on little hitter frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


The can until a ran out of ammo 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

first one 5/16s,second one 5/8s marbles, .08 SS blacks 1/2 in straights,7 1/2 AL,still cold but at least the sun was out


----------



## hoggy

black widow HTS today with 1/2" marbles, hoggy wild.


----------



## Tobor8Man

Another basement shooter - PP Scorpion from Court 215. Some hand slap, hence the glove. Shoots high for me, so I am aiming low. Working on reshaping the grip and drilling out the pinky divot.

Maybe Court 215 can identify the bands for us. DIY pinch pouch and 3/8 steel shot. I circled the hits on the target so you can see them.


----------



## Court215

Tobor8Man said:


> Another basement shooter - PP Scorpion from Court 215. Some hand slap, hence the glove. Shoots high for me, so I am aiming low. Working on reshaping the grip and drilling out the pinky divot.
> 
> Maybe Court 215 can identify the bands for us. DIY pinch pouch and 3/8 steel shot. I circled the hits on the target so you can see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion 12 03 2020.jpg


Glad to see it gettin some love and nice job on that pinch pouch! As for the bands I think they're just some .65 (maybe .7) premade sets I got off of eBay. I tend to throw a pack in here and there whenever ordering stuff and sometimes lose track of what's what


----------



## Tobor8Man

Court215 said:


> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another basement shooter - PP Scorpion from Court 215. Some hand slap, hence the glove. Shoots high for me, so I am aiming low. Working on reshaping the grip and drilling out the pinky divot.
> 
> Maybe Court 215 can identify the bands for us. DIY pinch pouch and 3/8 steel shot. I circled the hits on the target so you can see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion 12 03 2020.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see it gettin some love and nice job on that pinch pouch! As for the bands I think they're just some .65 (maybe .7) premade sets I got off of eBay. I tend to throw a pack in here and there whenever ordering stuff and sometimes lose track of what's what!
Click to expand...

Oh yeah - been shooting the ol' Scorp a bunch of late. Whatever the bands are, they have a nice taper ratio.


----------



## vince4242

Shooting my newest creation The Bad Boy Scout !! It is a mod of Bill Hays Pocket Predator Boy Scout. It has 1632 tubes for shooting 1/4" and BB's. Shoots great and fits my hand like a glove!! If you look at the top right corner there is a fiber optic site epoxied in for a sharp bright corner to aim off of.


----------



## vince4242

Very nice grouping there Tobor!! looks like you are on target!

Cheers


----------



## Tobor8Man

vince4242 said:


> Shooting my newest creation The Bad Boy Scout !! It is a mod of Bill Hays Pocket Predator Boy Scout. It has 1632 tubes for shooting 1/4" and BB's. Shoots great and fits my hand like a glove!! If you look at the top right corner there is a fiber optic site epoxied in for a sharp bright corner to aim off of.


Interesting band attachment. Can you tell us more about it? OTT or TFF?


----------



## Tobor8Man

vince4242 said:


> Very nice grouping there Tobor!! looks like you are on target!
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, sir! Starting to come together for me.


----------



## vince4242

The way the tubes are positioned I guess it could be shot either way. Me personally I am an Ott guy. It was made with 1632 tubes specifically in mind and it doesn't have any grooves for bands. Even though I guess I could cut grooves into it if I ever wanted to use it for that, but really I just want it for light pocketable plinking. Any heavy shooting will be done with my titanium Chinese shooter.

Cheers


----------



## vince4242

Sorry I didn't catch the second part of that question Tobor. I put a more thorough description in the homemade slingshot section. But it is made out of 5/8 inch OSB and coated in epoxy. There is also a picture of the original Boy Scout that I copied it from which also shoots a very well.


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Thumpin some mt dew cans with the "Island made". Stretching original white GZKS. Another blast from the past. Still some of my favorite elastic.


Still my all time favorite elastic. I guess that frame is ok too. Lol.


----------



## Tobor8Man

/



Tree Man said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thumpin some mt dew cans with the "Island made". Stretching original white GZKS. Another blast from the past. Still some of my favorite elastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Still my all time favorite elastic. I guess that frame is ok too. Lol.
Click to expand...

Yahooooo! Mountain Dew!


----------



## Ibojoe

I've really been into ripping cans lately. Here's one by an English oak Champ made by Mr. Brooks. BSB's and 7/16 steel. 
A Raventree pouch.


----------



## Stankard757

To windy for paper so played some dancing cans with these two..

With the Natty PFS as the all day carry

Stay safe and have a blast!
















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

Very nice PFS! Looks like a good can crushing day.

Cheers


----------



## Stankard757

vince4242 said:


> Very nice PFS! Looks like a good can crushing day.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you. If your talking about the Natty I made a couple awhile back ended up giving all but this one away.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far! LBS this afternoon.


----------



## KawKan

The spoon rest cedar natty.

She holds very comfortably.

Need to work on one with wider forks for butterfly shooting!


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> vince4242 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice PFS! Looks like a good can crushing day.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. If your talking about the Natty I made a couple awhile back ended up giving all but this one away.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

that is a good looking natural/natty


----------



## skarrd

still to cold for outdoor shooting,been hitting the spinners with the BB shooterspast few days


----------



## skarrd

these 3 mostly,BBs and 1/4 inch


----------



## Island made

My brass pocket thumper I've been carrying for the past year just got packed in a box for shipping so I guess the Halberd and I are gonna get real acquainted!


----------



## 31610

Best wishes from Ontario dude farewell


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Shooting the new, absolutely sweet Fug that Monroe (Palmettoflyer) made for me.....love it Monroe !

Shooting 5/16 steel from 25 ft, and roughly 50 shots or so.....the hole in top center is from the nail I keep these targets hung on.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Pocket companions for the day while building in the backyard. Spinners setup on the target stand.









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Shooting the new, absolutely sweet Fug that Monroe (Palmettoflyer) made for me.....love it Monroe !
> 
> Shooting 5/16 steel from 25 ft, and roughly 50 shots or so.....the hole in top center is from the nail I keep these targets hung on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See I knew you that you were a good shot! And that's with a new and unfamiliar frame!


----------



## Hoss

Good shooting!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss

I love that slingshot!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Shooting the new, absolutely sweet Fug that Monroe (Palmettoflyer) made for me.....love it Monroe !
> Shooting 5/16 steel from 25 ft, and roughly 50 shots or so.....the hole in top center is from the nail I keep these targets hung on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome frame and awesome shoot'n Darrell!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

StringSlap said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the new, absolutely sweet Fug that Monroe (Palmettoflyer) made for me.....love it Monroe !
> 
> Shooting 5/16 steel from 25 ft, and roughly 50 shots or so.....the hole in top center is from the nail I keep these targets hung on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> See I knew you that you were a good shot! And that's with a new and unfamiliar frame!
Click to expand...

LOL......but Monroe calibrated this frame for me Steve...told me wherever I put the corner of the top fork is where she hits, haha....Tks brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Best wishes from Ontario dude farewell


What?????????


----------



## Court215

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Shooting the new, absolutely sweet Fug that Monroe (Palmettoflyer) made for me.....love it Monroe !
> Shooting 5/16 steel from 25 ft, and roughly 50 shots or so.....the hole in top center is from the nail I keep these targets hung on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That fug is just super cool and nice shootin too!!


----------



## Court215

Quick 20-30 shots or so before a trip to the post office. This inexpensive hammer shooter is pretty solid, and those weird fins on the sides are actually pretty comfy and add some stability


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes from Ontario dude farewell
> 
> 
> 
> What?????????
Click to expand...

Just farewell to my personal thumper


----------



## Ibojoe

Had an awesome weekend!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Court215 said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the new, absolutely sweet Fug that Monroe (Palmettoflyer) made for me.....love it Monroe !
> Shooting 5/16 steel from 25 ft, and roughly 50 shots or so.....the hole in top center is from the nail I keep these targets hung on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That fug is just super cool and nice shootin too!!
Click to expand...

Yessir, Monroe did a jam up job on it and Kudos/ thanks to Matt (YSYEO) for allowing Monroe to make his awesome design for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Little plinker from Dan Hood today. Absolutely love this frame. Thanks Dan!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Little plinker from Dan Hood today. Absolutely love this frame. Thanks Dan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6CB811F3-867B-4A04-B383-158358BF4B1D.jpeg


Shane.....what's up with your hands brother....no metal smudges, you slacking off my friend, lol ?
Nice frame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Island made said:


> Little plinker from Dan Hood today. Absolutely love this frame. Thanks Dan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6CB811F3-867B-4A04-B383-158358BF4B1D.jpeg


Glad it still brings enjoyment...


----------



## 10.1k

Shooting the plus size model for a week now and she's bang on .
5/8 straight cut, 10" active, moulded hth pouch with 3/8 steel and whatever else gets picked up









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little plinker from Dan Hood today. Absolutely love this frame. Thanks Dan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6CB811F3-867B-4A04-B383-158358BF4B1D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Shane.....what's up with your hands brother....no metal smudges, you slacking off my friend, lol ?
> Nice frame
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Haha. Sunday morning service I was playing guitar, and evening service I was playing keyboard and I won't play my tele or my Roland with dirty hands lol. Not to worry, There back to normal now


----------



## skarrd

Fatty and Skinny today in the Cold sunshine


----------



## StringSlap

The Heavy Hitter and Conus did most of the can bashing tonight, but these all got some exercise tonight!


----------



## 31610

StringSlap said:


> The Heavy Hitter and Conus did most of the can bashing tonight, but these all got some exercise tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conus_hh.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brass_row.jpg


 my my Mr Parker looks like a lambo dealership;-)


----------



## StringSlap

Port boy said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Heavy Hitter and Conus did most of the can bashing tonight, but these all got some exercise tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conus_hh.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brass_row.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> my my Mr Parker looks like a lambo dealership;-)
Click to expand...

I would have put them all out, but the counter isn't long enough! :rofl:


----------



## raventree78

Ibojoe said:


> Had an awesome weekend!


Lol that certainly looks like an awesome week end


----------



## Stankard757

Braved the cold no shoes or socks for the mini conus's virgin can cut..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Tryin out the little green frame and little port boys mule and a new frame a bought fory Oldmans Xmas gift need a trial 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

And again lol 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

And again lol 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

A long lunch with a little longer range can cutting and paper punching from ~20 yds with my ever reliable Taurus. Beautiful early afternoon to be out in the desert.


----------



## Stankard757

Today's all day carry. Spinners and cans









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

Today I'm working on the bill Hayes pocket Predator Boy Scout that I made from a old cutting board. It looks rough but it feels really good in the hand especially 1632 set up. Back to work so I'm in the parking lot with BB's shooting at soda cans and bottle caps.


----------



## 31610

Little cartridge not giving up easy it fights back to couple shots came back at me lol


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Slingmail from rvacatapults!
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10.1k

slingshot_toddly said:


> Slingmail from rvacatapults!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Thats fantastic mate

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn this masterpiece by Darrell. Strapped on some black .40’s


----------



## hoggy

pocket predator double hat trick today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ibojoe

Today is the “Small Mouth Bass” by Tony The Slinger. Sumeike’s .70.


----------



## hoggy

mini taurus hat trick, hoggy wild.


----------



## Stankard757

Hours of fun..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Today is the "Small Mouth Bass" by Tony The Slinger. Sumeike's .70.


That is a real looker Joe, sweet frame my Tony for sure ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Day 2 of shooting the Island Made frames that I got from Shane. Beautiful afternoon here in South Carolina and perfect weather for enjoying a little target shooting and can destruction.

Accuracy check with the Maple slice from the Island! Banded with BSB 0.5 for aim and anchor with a medium size pouch and 8mm ammo.









Shifted gears to the long bands and crushed this can with 3/8" ammo.









And last, another flat tire by the big brass PFS.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

A little mooch to test out the slingshot!!






Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Palmettoflyer said:


> Day 2 of shooting the Island Made frames that I got from Shane. Beautiful afternoon here in South Carolina and perfect weather for enjoying a little target shooting and can destruction.
> 
> Accuracy check with the Maple slice from the Island! Banded with BSB 0.5 for aim and anchor with a medium size pouch and 8mm ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-0421.JPG
> 
> Shifted gears to the long bands and crushed this can with 3/8" ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-0435.jpg
> 
> And last, another flat tire by the big brass PFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-0447.JPG


Great shooting, Monroe!


----------



## Valery

Made myself a new shooter


----------



## Island made

Palmettoflyer said:


> Day 2 of shooting the Island Made frames that I got from Shane. Beautiful afternoon here in South Carolina and perfect weather for enjoying a little target shooting and can destruction.
> 
> Accuracy check with the Maple slice from the Island! Banded with BSB 0.5 for aim and anchor with a medium size pouch and 8mm ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-0421.JPG
> 
> Shifted gears to the long bands and crushed this can with 3/8" ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-0435.jpg
> 
> And last, another flat tire by the big brass PFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-0447.JPG


glad there shooting for you! Man that's some fine shooting my friend.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Island made said:


> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 of shooting the Island Made frames that I got from Shane. Beautiful afternoon here in South Carolina and perfect weather for enjoying a little target shooting and can destruction.
> 
> Accuracy check with the Maple slice from the Island! Banded with BSB 0.5 for aim and anchor with a medium size pouch and 8mm ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-0421.JPG
> 
> Shifted gears to the long bands and crushed this can with 3/8" ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-0435.jpg
> 
> And last, another flat tire by the big brass PFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-0447.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> glad there shooting for you! Man that's some fine shooting my friend.
Click to expand...

Thank you, good frames make it easy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

Today I tried a selection of my favourites.


----------



## Ibojoe

A very fine selection Ordo.


----------



## Stankard757

Spinners and cans between the "Honey Do's"









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Took my ott champ out to the swamp today.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

SLINGDUDE said:


> Took my ott champ out to the swamp today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201212_174331.jpg


Nice, now that definitely looks like Louisiana, but where's the gator, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

a little plinking today between showers


----------



## Stankard757

Love to do "quality control"









Today's playthings..









Stay safe and have a blast!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

I see @Stankard757 is as good as his word.

He broke out the split frame opfs again!

It's a beauty!


----------



## Stankard757

KawKan said:


> I see @Stankard757 is as good as his word.
> He broke out the split frame opfs again!
> It's a beauty!


Yes, Sir and thank you still one of my favorites

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## afishhunter

Too much white stuff on the ground, and it is almost 20 degrees below freezing outside. 

All I can do is draw and slowly release, for "exercise" of right shoulder for flexibility, while in my room.


----------



## Court215

Shot a few cards at the usual 25’ with this thumbhole OTT shooter from OOAK, haha could hit everywhere except the snail on the first card! Had to put up a new one for some fresh hoo-doo and that seemed to do the trick! Fun shootin sesh!


----------



## Ibojoe

"Flatband custom Ergo" by the man himself!
BSB's and 7/16 steel. What a frame Gary!!


----------



## hoggy

just the Mojave Mo cloaked scout i named Worf, hoggy wild.


----------



## vince4242

Here is my F16, I just started shooting it in the last couple of days and really liked the feel and the accuracy of it. I will be doing this a more detailed review of it tomorrow. But the Highlight is once I put the fiber optic sight on it I was able to hit 9 of the 10 40 mm spinners!!?. That is a very good thing for me even with my most accurate slingshot.

Cheers


----------



## raventree78

Did you use constrictor knot to attach the fiber optic piece? BTW I think that is an interesting idea and plan to try it out myself


----------



## vince4242

I used the clear tying tape, it let some light through so that the fiber optic will be bright. I just did a square knot on my two tie points. Once it gets set it will push into the silicone and not move again. Hope it works for you.

Cheers


----------



## Court215

Tested out this daisy before sending it to a young shooter. Roughed the prongs for the wrist brace and hot glued it in place, also swapped out the tubes for flats using the PocketPredator rings. Just wanted to make sure everything held in place but you can definitely get accurate with these things


----------



## raventree78

vince4242 said:


> I used the clear tying tape, it let some light through so that the fiber optic will be bright. I just did a square knot on my two tie points. Once it gets set it will push into the silicone and not move again. Hope it works for you.
> 
> Cheers


Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## vince4242

Yeah give it a try, or one millimeter fiber optic rod and I'm still having great success with my F-16!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> just the Mojave Mo cloaked scout i named Worf, hoggy wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201215_141441.jpg


You also have a Scout LT right? Which do you like/shoot better?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

vince4242 said:


> Here is my F16, I just started shooting it in the last couple of days and really liked the feel and the accuracy of it. I will be doing this a more detailed review of it tomorrow. But the Highlight is once I put the fiber optic sight on it I was able to hit 9 of the 10 40 mm spinners!!?. That is a very good thing for me even with my most accurate slingshot.
> 
> Cheers


The never ending mystery of being able to hit a dime with a $5 wire frames slingshot! I just found a couple of those fiber optic rods in a little zip-lock hiding in a drawer. Thinking I've got a plan for them!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Today's tools of "canstruction". A new new sling from @bottlecap, Taurus OTT and the spit frame OPFS.










Stay safe and have a blast

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Joey again today


----------



## bingo

Gave this 30 odd shots till it started to rain









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Happy Sunday, all!


----------



## Covert5

Sliced by HuntMaster from Pocket Predator!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Swapped out to the Sweet Midget for this afternoon. Love this li'l guy


----------



## Reed Lukens

Been shooting these for a couple days. Just playing with the ZDP2 mostly. I made a set of superbands for the Pocket Predator Taurus today and it took me a few hours. Hand cut triple 12" .45 Sumeike, for trying to beat my 500fps mark 
Yesterday was the SPS with 2040 Simpleshot Black tubes from StringSlap, shooting rocks in the desert on another all day Side x Side ATV ride with a couple buddies around Turtle Rock


----------



## Court215

Reed Lukens said:


> 20201218_195426.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201218_195318.jpg
> Been shooting these for a couple days. Just playing with the ZDP2 mostly. I made a set of superbands for the Pocket Predator Taurus today and it took me a few hours. Hand cut triple 12" .45 Sumeike, for trying to beat my 500fps mark
> Yesterday was the SPS with 2040 Simpleshot Black tubes from StringSlap, shooting rocks in the desert on another all day Side x Side ATV ride with a couple buddies around Turtle Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> received_720990815194499.jpeg


Looks like an amazing place to shoot!


----------



## Court215

A quick 25 shots at 25 feet


----------



## hoggy

1st shots with the PP Tuber ProTy, hoggy wild. extra windy today


----------



## BushpotChef

Hey guys, I know I've been absent lately many other hobbies on the go! But I still have my sling handy and am headed out for a quick hunt today. I'll be taking along my Mr.Brooks natty with SniperSling yellow 3/4"×10.5" straight cuts & .36 cal lead. Should be great!

Hope alls been well (given the climate) slingers, be safe & Merry Christmas!









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

Thats a really nice slingshot. Love it.


----------



## Island made

Pocket thumper dressed in bsb 3/4"x3/8"x14" active. Shooting 1/2" steel.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Tubing tonight


----------



## skarrd

these today,started out with Tiger Lily,and finished with a *work in progress*,and got one side of the new wall painted,Good day


----------



## raventree78

Island made said:


> Pocket thumper dressed in bsb 3/4"x3/8"x14" active. Shooting 1/2" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D372EBE6-B440-4F3E-BB70-57CBCA71ED65.jpeg


Woow that is eye catching bling right there and I am sure it shoots as good as it looks


----------



## Island made

Same Thumper and a friction folder today have a great Tuesday friends!!


----------



## Ibojoe

A little cedar plinker with gzks and 7/16 steel.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> A little cedar plinker with gzks and 7/16 steel.


Oh WOW Joe, that is beautiful brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

Today I was shooting my D1 with an aluminum handle. I was having a very precise morning and doing some serious damage to a 20 and 30 mm spinners.! You have to really enjoy a good slingshot in a very call Mind for some awesome shooting.


----------



## bingo

Tryin out some new tapers on some bands the little champ is on fire thanks Jason 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Crazy Canuck said:


> Joey again today


Wow thats a really nice frame!


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Pocket thumper dressed in bsb 3/4"x3/8"x14" active. Shooting 1/2" steel. D372EBE6-B440-4F3E-BB70-57CBCA71ED65.jpeg


Thats a beauty right there! 1/2 steel must have some serious stopping power.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Same Thumper and a friction folder today have a great Tuesday friends!! CCB8E9AE-F02A-4E26-9991-BD104CE4F43B.jpeg


I have been thinking about trying out one of those friction folders. How are they in a pocket? Comfortable?


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> A little cedar plinker with gzks and 7/16 steel.


Gorgous. I haven't been out shooting in 2 weeks...... man I miss it.


----------



## Stankard757

Havin fun with spinners and cans..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Had some extra time so Round 2..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

tuber hat trick today, hoggy wild


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## hoggy

View attachment 309922


hat trick today, hoggy wild. 2 pocket predator magic mo built frames, Rooster & the Duke and one pure magic mo frame, the Magic Mo Chalice.


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild. 2 pocket predator magic mo built frames, Rooster & the Duke and one pure magic mo frame, the Magic Mo Chalice. Dang it, sorry for the double post.


----------



## Stankard757

Sniping spinners today ..








And this one pocket carry..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> 20201223_130000.jpg
> hat trick today, hoggy wild. 2 pocket predator magic mo built frames, Rooster & the Duke and one pure magic mo frame, the Magic Mo Chalice. Dang it, sorry for the double post.


Heck I like a DoublePost like that!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

Christmas Eve walk the Targa, hope everyone’s having a great night


----------



## Ibojoe

Man Court that's an amazing Targa! 
Got a new batch of 1/2" steel. TTF Parasite.


----------



## Stankard757

Couldn't help myself braved the cold and wind for the new FUG and the Feihu's virgin "canstruction"..









Only had to pickup the target stand a half a dozen times

Stay safe have a blast and Merry Christmas!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

started Christmas morning,with coffee and a Good cigar,followed by some can cutting with 1/2 in wide .08 SS blacks,[cold weather] 5/16s steels then it warmed up a bit so i switched to the micros [waiting on the woman to get ready to go to the in laws] for some BB and 1/4 in shooting,then off to a feast and back home fat and happy


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting my go tonight PP CUB SCOUT
not my prettiest , but, most accurate work horse.


----------



## Court215

Ibojoe said:


> Man Court that's an amazing Targa!
> Got a new batch of 1/2" steel. TTF Parasite.


Thanks bud! It's a very special frame to me and shoots lights out. That TTF parasite is a work of art as well!!


----------



## Court215

Earlier while having the morning coffee, 25 shots with the targa


----------



## skarrd

got this in the mail today,truly a micro,but an amazing shooter,got 8 hits out of 10 shots right out of the box,looks like 1632 tubes and a *pit*pouch,shooting 1/4 in steels at 35 feettubes are a bit long but after 50 shots this can was partially cut,then it got Cold. over priced-yep,loads of fun-double Yep,altoids box possibility-oh yeah,definately! i love it.


----------



## skarrd

forgot the can cut.....attempt,lol


----------



## Ibojoe

The Christmas Champ by Treeman, .50 blacks and 7/16 steel. 
My first ever double can cut.


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> The Christmas Champ by Treeman, .50 blacks and 7/16 steel.
> My first ever double can cut.


Great shooting snd gorgeous frame.


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe said:


> The Christmas Champ by Treeman, .50 blacks and 7/16 steel.
> My first ever double can cut.


Congrats Ibojoe! She's a beaut and that's some surgical shoot'n!


----------



## Stankard757

Bit warmer today for some spinner action..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

RVA CATAPULTS


----------



## Stankard757

Today's contestants in the can and spinner run are...








And the winner by a long shot is...








THE LIZARD

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Late afternoon "Canstruction" with the mini conus. .









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Just got to try this bad boy out wow love it . Still have two from Monroe to try but it’s to dirty out


----------



## Court215

Scout lt, ridin in this cool little holster my lady got me for xmas!


----------



## bingo

Afew little natural out today 8 steel and 8.7 steel 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

BushpotChef said:


> Hey guys, I know I've been absent lately many other hobbies on the go! But I still have my sling handy and am headed out for a quick hunt today. I'll be taking along my Mr.Brooks natty with SniperSling yellow 3/4"×10.5" straight cuts & .36 cal lead. Should be great!
> 
> Hope alls been well (given the climate) slingers, be safe & Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Love it bro

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild.


----------



## MakoPat

Ibojoe said:


> "Flatband custom Ergo" by the man himself!
> BSB's and 7/16 steel. What a frame Gary!!


That is awesome!


----------



## Stankard757

Cans and spinners with the Pickle Bone and the Split frame. In between projects and Honey dos..









Stay safe and have a blast

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Took these two out today, first time I have shot in quite a while, finally healed up. (tendonitis in the pouch gripping thumb) Cut a couple cans, it was a fun time


----------



## Stankard757

raventree78 said:


> Took these two out today, first time I have shot in quite a while, finally healed up. (tendonitis in the pouch gripping thumb) Cut a couple cans, it was a fun time


 Bicycle inner tubes for ranger bands..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Picked up this nice little resin frame from one of the Instagram guys. I figured at just $14 I didn't have anything to lose. It was a well spent $14! Just a nice little no frills frame that fits my hand well and does what a slingshot should do. Giving this one to my son, so I have two more on the way! And I swore that I was going to stop buying frames, but at that price it's a no-brainer!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

StringSlap said:


> Picked up this nice little resin frame from one of the Instagram guys. I figured at just $14 I didn't have anything to lose. It was a well spent $14! Just a nice little no frills frame that fits my hand well and does what a slingshot should do. Giving this one to my son, so I have two more on the way! And I swore that I was going to stop buying frames, but at that price it's a no-brainer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple.jpg


Ha, never took you for a " Purple Rain " kind of guy Steve, lol ( j/k )

Looks like a no frills, Bona fide shooter I'm sure your son will love....solid purchase brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Nice score should shoot well buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this nice little resin frame from one of the Instagram guys. I figured at just $14 I didn't have anything to lose. It was a well spent $14! Just a nice little no frills frame that fits my hand well and does what a slingshot should do. Giving this one to my son, so I have two more on the way! And I swore that I was going to stop buying frames, but at that price it's a no-brainer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, never took you for a " Purple Rain " kind of guy Steve, lol ( j/k )
> 
> Looks like a no frills, Bona fide shooter I'm sure your son will love....solid purchase brother!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




bingo said:


> Nice score should shoot well buddy
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


The seller was having a year end clean out of some of his frames that had slight imperfections, so I figured it couldn't hurt to try one. I was amazed at how well it shot for me. Was hitting dead center left/right, but just a bit higher than my usual Island Made Thumpers. I just started connecting shot after shot. First time out I hit my 2.5" spinner 13 out of 16 times. I was sold. Have one coming that is mottled black, red and white and one that looks like orange and brown ply.


----------



## Reed Lukens

I pulled out the Taurus, threw on a triple band set up yesterday, but couldn't get over 490fps for the 500fps badge... the bands were too long, then I broke a center band a couple inches up from the pouch. So I went back to double banded .45 Sumeike to get the 400fps badge, zeroed in the chronograph with another sling and hit the 408 on the first shot. So I pulled out the camera and filmed the rest, error2, error2, no reading, 416fps and I just needed a couple more, but then... my Chinese pouch lost an ear... lol. So I pulled out the slingshot that I got from Tombo and shot the 300fps badge instead. Right now, I just don't have a place to upload it to YouTube, but I will next week when our house closes


----------



## StringSlap

Dusted off the Island Made Stanley for some late night shooting. Got it a few months ago and it just wasn't clicking with me. Couldn't hit a thing with it. Figured that my band making and shooting have improved enough to give it another try. Put 2040's on. Left them a little too long, so they were pretty anemic with 3/8. Tried 1/4 and things got a whole lot better! Was shooting it almost as well as my regular frames.


----------



## ATO75

Port boy said:


> Just got to try this bad boy out wow love it . Still have two from Monroe to try but it's to dirty out


Wow thats a beauty frame. We need some close ups of that one bud!


----------



## raventree78

Stankard757 said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took these two out today, first time I have shot in quite a while, finally healed up. (tendonitis in the pouch gripping thumb) Cut a couple cans, it was a fun time
> 
> 
> 
> Bicycle inner tubes for ranger bands..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes sir, they make the frames easier to hold on to lol


----------



## vince4242

That is is a great idea worth the ranger bands. I used them a lot in my camping life.

I use gaffer tape in my slippery frames.

Cheers


----------



## bingo

Out for walk in the snow 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

SlingshotBill said:


> Flatband Ergo with double narrow TBG
> 
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


I've the prototype for that frame, made for the National Slingshot Association by Gary "Flatband" for Chief AJ's self-marketing reincarnation of the NSA.

Don't we all love Gary????

THWACK!


----------



## Hoss

StringSlap said:


> Picked up this nice little resin frame from one of the Instagram guys. I figured at just $14 I didn't have anything to lose. It was a well spent $14! Just a nice little no frills frame that fits my hand well and does what a slingshot should do. Giving this one to my son, so I have two more on the way! And I swore that I was going to stop buying frames, but at that price it's a no-brainer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple.jpg


Nice and bright!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

I cut some cans with these 3 today.

My old reliable Fat LBS (scales put on by me), my new Mi'qmak Warrior mini, and a Drew Bilbray cedat Opinel No.8 natty.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MakoPat said:


> I cut some cans with these 3 today.
> 
> My old reliable Fat LBS (scales put on by me), my new Mi'qmak Warrior mini, and a Drew Bilbray cedat Opinel No.8 natty.


Yo MakoMan tell me about the two wooden 'handles' at the top of the photo framing the bottles...??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Can't beat building and shootin..


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Fresh from the mailbox. Really liking it so far! Merry Christmas to me


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> Can't beat building and shootin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201230_163546_Film1.jpg


How's that FUG shooting for ya Mike, in the TTF configuration ? 
Like that better than OTT config ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat building and shootin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201230_163546_Film1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> How's that FUG shooting for ya Mike, in the TTF configuration ?
> Like that better than OTT config ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not bad so far, Darrell. Haven't shot it OTT yet switching tonight for tomorrow.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Stankard757 said:


> Can't beat building and shootin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201230_163546_Film1.jpg


I really like the looks of that natty in the center. Great size and shape. I bet it's a shooter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Scrat said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat building and shootin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201230_163546_Film1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the looks of that natty in the center. Great size and shape. I bet it's a shooter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Ill be putting up a build thread for it in the next couple of days.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Only Had enough time for about 10 shots at the spinner before it got too dark. Shooting with a natty seems a little more satisfying to me though. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

MOJAVE MO said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut some cans with these 3 today.
> My old reliable Fat LBS (scales put on by me), my new Mi'qmak Warrior mini, and a Drew Bilbray cedat Opinel No.8 natty.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo MakoMan tell me about the two wooden 'handles' at the top of the photo framing the bottles...??
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hey Mo,

those are called chishikunbo, a.k.a. Okinawan Net Pullers. Okinawan fishermen used them to... you guessed... pull in their fishing nets. And also as fist loads for p7nching drunken sailors or whoever needed a good slap. They could also be used pinch really hard. Let me te you never want to get into a pinching contest with an old Okinawan fisherman. Nunca!!

Those are made of some cherry cut in Short Mtn. Tennessee in 1919. A maintenance man gave to me from hia grandfather's barn rafters.

He noticed me making hickory bows and canes when I was Tenn. Tech. I made him a fancy cane with a brass ball hame in return. I have never had any wood polish up like this cherry. I assume it's because of the age... but I ain't got a clue.


----------



## MakoPat

StringSlap said:


> Dusted off the Island Made Stanley for some late night shooting. Got it a few months ago and it just wasn't clicking with me. Couldn't hit a thing with it. Figured that my band making and shooting have improved enough to give it another try. Put 2040's on. Left them a little too long, so they were pretty anemic with 3/8. Tried 1/4 and things got a whole lot better! Was shooting it almost as well as my regular frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stanley.jpg


I love this Stanley!


----------



## MakoPat

THWACK! said:


> SlingshotBill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatband Ergo with double narrow TBG
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I've the prototype for that frame, made for the National Slingshot Association by Gary "Flatband" for Chief AJ's self-marketing reincarnation of the NSA.
> 
> Don't we all love Gary????
> 
> THWACK!
Click to expand...

I know I sure love him. I'd be intolerable if I had that prototype! I'd have T-shirts and bumper stickers made. And it would be the 1st line of my resumè. Haha... but I am only partially joking.

His frames are definitely shooters.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MakoPat said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut some cans with these 3 today.
> My old reliable Fat LBS (scales put on by me), my new Mi'qmak Warrior mini, and a Drew Bilbray cedat Opinel No.8 natty.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo MakoMan tell me about the two wooden 'handles' at the top of the photo framing the bottles...??
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Mo,
> 
> those are called chishikunbo, a.k.a. Okinawan Net Pullers. Okinawan fishermen used them to... you guessed... pull in their fishing nets. And also as fist loads for p7nching drunken sailors or whoever needed a good slap. They could also be used pinch really hard. Let me te you never want to get into a pinching contest with an old Okinawan fisherman. Nunca!!
> 
> Those are made of some cherry cut in Short Mtn. Tennessee in 1919. A maintenance man gave to me from hia grandfather's barn rafters.
> 
> He noticed me making hickory bows and canes when I was Tenn. Tech. I made him a fancy cane with a brass ball hame in return. I have never had any wood polish up like this cherry. I assume it's because of the age... but I ain't got a clue.
Click to expand...

Very cool! I'm on it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

MakoPat said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusted off the Island Made Stanley for some late night shooting. Got it a few months ago and it just wasn't clicking with me. Couldn't hit a thing with it. Figured that my band making and shooting have improved enough to give it another try. Put 2040's on. Left them a little too long, so they were pretty anemic with 3/8. Tried 1/4 and things got a whole lot better! Was shooting it almost as well as my regular frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stanley.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I love this Stanley!
Click to expand...

It's quite nice. I'll get some better pics for you.


----------



## StringSlap

MakoPat said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusted off the Island Made Stanley for some late night shooting. Got it a few months ago and it just wasn't clicking with me. Couldn't hit a thing with it. Figured that my band making and shooting have improved enough to give it another try. Put 2040's on. Left them a little too long, so they were pretty anemic with 3/8. Tried 1/4 and things got a whole lot better! Was shooting it almost as well as my regular frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stanley.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I love this Stanley!
Click to expand...

Some better pics MakoPat. Hard to capture the contrast in the scales. Looks much better in person.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made ssotm


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Hope everyone has a safe and happy New Years!


----------



## vince4242

Had some fun this morning really focusing on my 30 and 20 mm was able to hit two out of three on the 20 millimeter Spinners and had a really good shooting session this morning. With my Old Faithful D1 With The Dragon King 2 handle.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Pfs natural from crepe myrtle.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## 31610

Beating on a cold shot


----------



## Island made

Sporting the J5 lbs mallard today wearing .5 ssblack butter bands! If you guys have never tried out one of Joey's lbs's out you gotta! There awesome.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Trying to get me a TTF one


----------



## THWACK!

raventree78 said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took these two out today, first time I have shot in quite a while, finally healed up. (tendonitis in the pouch gripping thumb) Cut a couple cans, it was a fun time
> 
> 
> 
> Bicycle inner tubes for ranger bands..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir, they make the frames easier to hold on to lol
Click to expand...

I've enjoyed using 3M VetWrap or a clone to facilitate a good grip.

THWACK!


----------



## raventree78

THWACK! said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took these two out today, first time I have shot in quite a while, finally healed up. (tendonitis in the pouch gripping thumb) Cut a couple cans, it was a fun time
> 
> 
> 
> Bicycle inner tubes for ranger bands..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir, they make the frames easier to hold on to lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've enjoyed using 3M VetWrap or a clone to facilitate a good grip.
> 
> THWACK!
Click to expand...

I use that sometimes too. At the local Tractor Supply Co. they sell wide wraps made for horses but I cut them to the needed width and they work very well


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Mesquite speed shooter!









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Doing some paper practice from 33 ft today. Left was with 3/8 and right was 5/16 steel. 15 shots on each. My release is definitely not quite as consistent with the 5/16 yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice accuracy scrat !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice accuracy scrat !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I buckled down the past month or so and almost exclusively shot my scout. I really think it helped tighten up my groups.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Scrat said:


> Doing some paper practice from 33 ft today. Left was with 3/8 and right was 5/16 steel. 15 shots on each. My release is definitely not quite as consistent with the 5/16 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shootn Scrat!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Scrat said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice accuracy scrat !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I buckled down the past month or so and almost exclusively shot my scout. I really think it helped tighten up my groups.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That also reminded me I bought a Scout LT some time back and haven't even shot it yet. 
I also want to pick up a set of the thumbscrews for it from SS too.....it's a great holding little frame, just need to shoot it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

Scrat that is some very tight grouping. Shouldn't take much to get the 8 mmmm dead On Target.


----------



## bingo

Out for afew shots today









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Scrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice accuracy scrat !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I buckled down the past month or so and almost exclusively shot my scout. I really think it helped tighten up my groups.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That also reminded me I bought a Scout LT some time back and haven't even shot it yet.
> I also want to pick up a set of the thumbscrews for it from SS too.....it's a great holding little frame, just need to shoot it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's a great frame, you should break it out!
I really like the thumb screws. With those plus the handle weight it gives the frame some heft that I think helps a little with accuracy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Dug out the ImP for some 1/4 steel . Man can’t remember last time I had this little baby out


----------



## Island made

Shooting the new maple natural and some clays


----------



## 31610

Can not get enough the plinker such a nice frame


----------



## hoggy

trying to can cut today, not so hoggy wild.


----------



## skarrd

this one today,3/8s steels


----------



## Court215

Took a break from paper today and did some spinner smashin, birch Sps


----------



## Ibojoe

Rippin some cans with the J-5 parasite.


----------



## raventree78

Shot these two today, lots of fun for sure!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Nice


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> Shooting the new maple natural and some clays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 97DCD9F5-FBF9-4A7F-8DDD-03809AC3418B.jpeg


Is that .6 Sumeike?


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting the secret agent tonight with .55 precise . Such a great frame.


----------



## StringSlap

When I need to repeatedly hit a fairly small target, I reach for my Thumper! Never disappoints and gets things done!


----------



## bingo

The little natty got left out today run out a light 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Christmas money slingmails today. the orange Scorpion slingmailed in Saturday. the Seal Sniper slingmailed it today. hoggy wild.


----------



## Facewizard13

Empty open field and a lonely can. Pure bliss









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one today,in between raking and burning,Dang leaves,,,,,,


----------



## bingo

Afew naturals today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Stanley nautrals today...


----------



## hoggy

seal sniper hat trick today, hoggy wild. temp was dropping too, BRRRR & stuff.


----------



## Stankard757

PFS Canstruction with the Fat Lizard and my Natty PFS









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the latest from “The Treeman”!


----------



## bingo

Little ones today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

just the one today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

The Stanley Natural today by Mone Waller of RVA catapults .


----------



## bingo

Port boy mule and champ today and a natural an Sps frames shortened up my active length on some bands today plus tryin out some .8 gzk on the little champ decent band and the BSB is good in cold temps 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

Me.....ouch....









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

My Christmas present from Ibojoe. This frame is an absolute joy to shoot!


----------



## J3ff

My s shock today


----------



## vince4242

Hi all, I had a few minutes in between deliveries today so I pulled out my old BB shooter that I made several months ago. It is made out of single sheet normal copy paper with spray adhesive on every layer. I ended up letting it sit for a day and that stack of paper turned into something as hard as wood.!

Shot about 10 BB's at a one shot little plastic liquor bottle in the parking lot and hit every shot dead on! Very good BB shooter and it has a nice sharp corner for me to aim off of. Fun little project that took a few hours and looking forward to do something similar with blue jeans and epoxy soon.


----------



## StringSlap

And the wind cried Mary... But the can cried mercy!


----------



## skarrd

shooting these off and on all day,cold as my ex wifes heart,so short sessions shooting,long sessions warming up,ncan cuts playing around with a spinner idea,peice of leather glue on front,shooting 5/16s steels,the monsters bands are Way to long for any power with 5/16s unless your shooting butterfly,then it performs pretty well,however my rotator doesnt,lol. hoping for some warmer weather and some CANibalizing


----------



## KawKan

Shooting BBS inside with ply Jelly Bean with 2mm latex. Warm up on big target, then 10 on the small one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

After being lost in the mail for 3 weeks this blank finally showed up. Sanded corners. Bead blasted. Wrapped. Not a fan of the "hooks" for TTF. Might remove them. They dig into my hand. But it's fun to shoot.


----------



## Stankard757

Spinners and cans

Round 1 mini Conus and the FUG..









Round 2 Fat Lizard and the Pickle Bone..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

Nice shooting Kawkan!

Stankard what is your grudge with cans?? You are just messing them up today!

Cheers


----------



## Stankard757

vince4242 said:


> Nice shooting Kawkan!
> 
> Standard what is your grudge with cans?? You are just messing them up today!
> 
> Cheers


LONG! couple days at work  letting off some steam and testing out some new spinner material so lots of rounds

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss

Facewizard13 said:


> Me.....ouch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Double Ouch

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Same shooting different day


----------



## J3ff

Same shooting different day


----------



## skarrd

this one today 5/16s and 3/8s steels


----------



## Reed Lukens

I've been wearing the frameless and shooting a lot with it. I had a SureShot Rock pouch on one side but it was too heavy for the 2040 tubes, so I tied on this little white pouch with the SS75 pouch for shooting bb's up to rocks. Then I put a fastener on my Pocket Predator HuntMaster Prototype and have been playing with different band sets on it.


----------



## Tree Man

Tabs and tubes on my wishbone from flipgun. This thing is so much fun!


----------



## Tree Man

Tabs and tubes on my wishbone from flipgun. This thing is so much fun!


----------



## KawKan

Pocket Predator proto arrived!

















It came with bands cut to a good length for me, so I put it right to work!


----------



## Stankard757

Some quality time with the Fowler Hornet and my Conus from @Palmettoflyer









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Baltic birch heavy hitter today with butterfly 1745 tubes, thank you to Steve (stringslap) for the tubes! (Along with lots of other awesome stuff I still gotta post)

This is the first time I've tried tubes full butterfly. not nearly as fast as flats of course, but man these things are shooting accurately with 7/16" steel.


----------



## bingo

Little natural out for trial shoots well









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

This one again. Got the TTF hooks removed. Much better in my hands now.


----------



## Tree Man

The three amigos. 'Nuff said.


----------



## StringSlap

Tag team tonight!


----------



## bingo

Nice and fresh for a walk today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Rippin cans with my new experimental. .50 as blacks and 7/16 steel.


----------



## skarrd

the only thing i'm shooting today is my Finger at the weather,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## StringSlap

Hit the woods with my Baltic birch Heavy Hitter today! First stop was Sagamore Hill, Teddy Roosevelt's former residence. Amazing property! Couldn't bring myself to actually shoot while on such a historic site, so on to the next area. Only got the chance for a couple of shots (too crowded) but still had fun.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

StringSlap said:


> Hit the woods with my Baltic birch Heavy Hitter today! First stop was Sagamore Hill, Teddy Roosevelt's former residence. Amazing property! Couldn't bring myself to actually shoot while on such a historic site, so on to the next area. Only got the chance for a couple of shots (too crowded) but still had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bb_hh.jpg


That is one gorgeous frame Steve, and the blue marbles frame it out perfectly.....That Shane guy [mention]Island made [/mention] is some kind of fancy builder for sure ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Oh man I got this FTC from wasp in the mail today. I just had to dress it up and take a few shots at some cans. Another homerun from wasp.


----------



## hoggy

been a bit. these 4 PP kits today, hoggy wild


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

ATO75 said:


> Oh man I got this FTC from wasp in the mail today. I just had to dress it up and take a few shots at some cans. Another homerun from wasp.


. Got one of these coming on a trade, looks like a great frame design

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man I got this FTC from wasp in the mail today. I just had to dress it up and take a few shots at some cans. Another homerun from wasp.
> 
> 
> 
> . Got one of these coming on a trade, looks like a great frame design
> I really like it. I much prefer the mustang grip! I find my hand is a little wide for the raptor grip. I think you will love it. I put some snipersling .60 on it and it shoots like a dream!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## raventree78

craigbutnotreally said:


> This one again. Got the TTF hooks removed. Much better in my hands now.


Those are really nice frames, I like your mod. I have tubes slipped over the horns on mine but am seriously considering something along the lines of your mod


----------



## Reed Lukens

I spent the day with the frameless crew today. I was shooting mostly rocks from each, some Clod Poppers also. Man the 3050 with the Rockstar really packs a wallop. I was thinking about building a set of double tube, but the 3050 at full draw is perfect


----------



## Stankard757

Backyard fun with the Blood Wood Mule, ply TTF ergo, the Hornet and my split frame OPFS..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Like that hornet except for the fowler stuff on it..... Dislike that guy.


----------



## vince4242

Reed very nice... nothing like smacking a spinner with nothing but your hand and some latex! I got out of frameless shooting since it got cold. I will have to try again at accuracy once it warms up and I can do it outside where I can make mistakes. I also love the 3050 it is faster and lighter draw weight than 1842. I haven't tried a double tube with it yet but I'm thinking about giving it a shot as a hunting set up, when you set up the double tube I'm curious what to draw weights going to be?

Cheers


----------



## Stankard757

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Like that hornet except for the fowler stuff on it..... Dislike that guy.


Not a big fan of branding period. But its a shooter non the less.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Like that hornet except for the fowler stuff on it..... Dislike that guy.


What's wrong with Fowler, seems ok to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

La Gorda n La Flaca today.for the couple hours of warmth we got


----------



## bigdh2000

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ipdvolvoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like that hornet except for the fowler stuff on it..... Dislike that guy.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Fowler, seems ok to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I get along with him fine but some find his persona a little much to deal with. If you can get him to set down his camera and just be himself, he is pretty cool.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the cammo Pocket Parasite from J-5


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Testing out these nattys I finished up last night.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

I had enough time for 7 shots at the spinners on the way out the door this morning lol. I'm really looking forward to longer days again. 









On the positive side the precise actually shot pretty decent in the cold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the cammo Pocket Parasite from J-5


*DROOLS*


----------



## hoggy

simpleshot aluminum flipkung, timber rattler hat trick, hoggy wild. dead ringer, maxim & axiom.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Island made

Blue brass Halberd today.


----------



## lovetosling123

Finally banded these up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these arrived saturday,one for tubes and one for bands,wont be shooting for anothe 5-7 days but then these look like they will be fun


----------



## Court215

lovetosling123 said:


> Finally banded these up!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude those are sweet!


----------



## lovetosling123

Court215 said:


> lovetosling123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally banded these up!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Dude those are sweet!
Click to expand...

 Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

skarrd said:


> these arrived saturday,one for tubes and one for bands,wont be shooting for anothe 5-7 days but then these look like they will be fun


Crap! I didn't need to know about these! Black and green incoming 

Hope the healing's going well!


----------



## skarrd

yes sir,thanks,my daughter is a nurse and my son in law is a paramedic/firefighter  i think your gonna like these ,the material feels slick but they grip well,should shoot well too


----------



## Island made

Shooting the "little tike" today


----------



## Stankard757

Spinners and cans. Ironwood Conus from @ Clint, split frame opfs and a new natty finished last night









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

Not me!!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild. black widow scout, camo scout & black widow tac hammer.

View attachment 311636


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild. black widow scout, camo scout & black widow tac hammer.









dang it, sorry for the double post.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Blue brass Halberd today. 2223E894-A222-484A-AEB5-CE67DA2F120A.jpeg


Gorgeous frame!


----------



## ATO75

lovetosling123 said:


> Finally banded these up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice frames


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Shooting the "little tike" today 130F968A-A7C4-4D6E-8F4C-6DE8168C93BD.jpeg


Another beauty! What materials did you use on that one?


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the "little tike" today 130F968A-A7C4-4D6E-8F4C-6DE8168C93BD.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Another beauty! What materials did you use on that one?
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy! This one is all g10. I call it the little tike because it looks like it's from toys r us lol


----------



## Court215

Walk in the Pine Barrens with the stealth shot


----------



## raventree78

Facewizard13 said:


> Not me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Hey that is pretty trick, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get it? thanks


----------



## Facewizard13

raventree78 said:


> Facewizard13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that is pretty trick, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get it? thanks
Click to expand...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BXRDL18/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_M76bGbQJBDJTA?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Facewizard13 said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facewizard13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that is pretty trick, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get it? thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BXRDL18/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_M76bGbQJBDJTA?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks!


----------



## craigbutnotreally

raventree78 said:


> craigbutnotreally said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one again. Got the TTF hooks removed. Much better in my hands now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are really nice frames, I like your mod. I have tubes slipped over the horns on mine but am seriously considering something along the lines of your mod
Click to expand...

 Yeah I don't shoot TTF so just cut right to the chase. Pulled out a file and some sand paper and went to work. Worthwhile to me. Went from something I'd probably never shoot to something I do regularly since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Just lovin this one with 1/2” steel.


----------



## hoggy

King Cat (Jack Koehler) hat trick today, hoggy wild. Alley Cat, Flat Cat & Beaver.


----------



## Facewizard13

Ibojoe said:


> Just lovin this one with 1/2" steel.


What bands do you use with the 1/2" steel

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Had a hour stroll in afternoon with these 2 natural 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Court215 said:


> Walk in the Pine Barrens with the stealth shot


Hope it still shoots well...


----------



## 31610

First shots with bark on natty


----------



## bingo

Had these 2 beautys out for a blast with 8 steels nice walk thanks for these guys 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Facewizard13 said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just lovin this one with 1/2" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> What bands do you use with the 1/2" steel
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I use .60 black 3/4 to1/2. 13" active with a 63" draw.


----------



## StringSlap

Thumper with 1745 singles and marbles. Hammering the target.


----------



## lovetosling123

I am in love with this frame now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

lovetosling123 said:


> I am in love with this frame now!
> Really nice! Who makes it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

lovetosling123 said:


> I am in love with this frame now!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey that's a beautiful frame there brother! You do fine work. It looks sooooo comfortable.


----------



## lovetosling123

Ibojoe said:


> lovetosling123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with this frame now!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's a beautiful frame there brother! You do fine work. It looks sooooo comfortable.
Click to expand...

Thank you! It's definitely my favorite frame I've made so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

ATO75 said:


> lovetosling123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with this frame now!
> Really nice! Who makes it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Just saw in the other posts that you are the maker of this slingshot. ???????????????????? 
Amazing work brother!


----------



## bingo

Tryin out heavy pouch a made an some gong chi band from my buddy Carl 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

Took a quick couple five minute shooting sessions with this this morning in 20 degree Temps. Had to get pretty clothes for these light bands but it was fun shooting outside. My Micarta PP Boy Scout is a fun pocketable slingshot!


----------



## hoggy

one of my favvy favs today, hoggy wild. RHH Rooster, core by pocket predator built by mojave (magic) mo. yes, brother & sister figers, hoggy, master of swine fu can shoot LHH & RHH.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Shooting some 1/4" with this little natty I recently finished.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Lots of spinners and a couple of cans for the new arrivals..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

I know i know . i havent been so active lately .. Sorry guys!! . but i do stop in from time to time .. Lol hope you guys are all well! .. Today i was shooting my mini Pocket Parasite ! 









Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Just lovin this one with 1/2" steel.


Just too purdy buddy!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn the cammo Pocket Parasite from J-5


Awesome buddy!! Your a killer with that frame!! Nice pic! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Rippin cans with my new experimental. .50 as blacks and 7/16 steel.


Love it! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Island made said:


> Sporting the J5 lbs mallard today wearing .5 ssblack butter bands! If you guys have never tried out one of Joey's lbs's out you gotta! There awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CA7C3A85-B19D-43BE-8769-9E348FB67855.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9958425D-31F9-4B38-AB86-453E1DAA0666.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5F991596-A467-49C3-BB26-CA5F49494FC1.jpeg


Still looking good buddy! . the mallard !  LBS baby!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Today's carry. Carbon fibre HMH, a full size sling that weighs less then a marble I think lol.


----------



## bingo

Twisty natural 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> Today's carry. Carbon fibre HMH, a full size sling that weighs less then a marble I think lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 529C3BC1-45D5-457B-A9EF-E6BFCC5B6DA1.jpeg


Drop dead gorgeous bro!


----------



## Stankard757

Cans, lots of spinners and two Tostitos tops. With the Bloodwood Mule and FUG..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Banded up this one for some weekend fun!


----------



## craigbutnotreally

This natural again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Stankard757 said:


> Cans, lots of spinners and two Tostitos tops. With the Bloodwood Mule and FUG..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


 Who makes the FUGs? Ives seen them a lot lately. Looks like a cool design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

craigbutnotreally said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cans, lots of spinners and two Tostitos tops. With the Bloodwood Mule and FUG..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes the FUGs? Ives seen them a lot lately. Looks like a cool design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Youllshootyereyeout (YSYEO) on facebook and I believe the vendor thread

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I know i know . i havent been so active lately .. Sorry guys!! . but i do stop in from time to time .. Lol hope you guys are all well! .. Today i was shooting my mini Pocket Parasite !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a little beauty right there buddy! Very nice folder too. Love it!
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Crazy Canuck said:


>


Love the shape of that frame and that palm swell is cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Havin fun with these three in between finishing up another natty. Spinners, cans and what ever else I find









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglerockdude

I know i posted somewhere...I am going to resist the temptation to just buy and buy sling shots...but when there is a beauty like this...its so hard.


----------



## 3danman

Hi everyone. Been a while 

Had my first shooting sesh in a long time today. School, life, and limited shooting spaces brought me away from the hobby for a while but I hope to make a return. I think a bad year for mental health would have been alleviated some if I had been shooting more frequently...

I had to pay my dues with BBs to ease back in and remember my good habits. They're an old favorite so that's okay.

Rigs included my clear Uniphoxx with 1632 singles, a steel Antelope from my good friend Ward wearing some 1.5+5" 1632 pseudos, and a Popeye with 1/4" strips of Sumeike .6mm, I think.

Good thing shooting a slingshot is kinda like riding a bike!  I quickly found success at about 50 feet with all of these frames, shooting best with the antelope which pleased me. Lightly rainy and very muddy at my location here in the PNW, so I called it a day when the can was sufficiently aerated.

Hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected at the moment.


----------



## Scrat

Some can and spinner shooting today with the scout. I bought some simple shot .5 die cuts a while back and finally tried them out. I'm a fan. I've been shooting almost exclusively precise. They are different for sure but they send both 5/16 and 3/8 down range plenty fast enough for target shooting. 








I also worked on a board cut today. After giving it a good sand, I couldn't resist banding it up one more time. I went out to take one shot with it. It was dark and I don't have any lights on my target so I can only see the outline of my catch box. Sent one blind 5/16 down range and heard the unmistakable smack of a silicon spinner hit.

This can only mean the sling gods are pleased. If all else fails at least I have a lucky slingshot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Sorry double post


----------



## craigbutnotreally

3danman said:


> Hi everyone. Been a while
> 
> Had my first shooting sesh in a long time today. School, life, and limited shooting spaces brought me away from the hobby for a while but I hope to make a return. I think a bad year for mental health would have been alleviated some if I had been shooting more frequently...
> 
> I had to pay my dues with BBs to ease back in and remember my good habits. They're an old favorite so that's okay.
> 
> Rigs included my clear Uniphoxx with 1632 singles, a steel Antelope from my good friend Ward wearing some 1.5+5" 1632 pseudos, and a Popeye with 1/4" strips of Sumeike .6mm, I think.
> 
> Good thing shooting a slingshot is kinda like riding a bike!  I quickly found success at about 50 feet with all of these frames, shooting best with the antelope which pleased me. Lightly rainy and very muddy at my location here in the PNW, so I called it a day when the can was sufficiently aerated.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected at the moment.


 Glad to hear you're back in the swing of things. I think this past year has been hard on us all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Welcome back! slings are a great mental health/meditation tool,and ya cant go wrong here.

Sling on


----------



## skarrd

getting back to it,slowly and lightly,1/2 in straight cut SS.07 and 1/4 in steels with the flippin pickle,the clear doesnt affect referencing at all,actually think it helps a little,nice little PFS


----------



## spewing

skarrd said:


> getting back to it,slowly and lightly,1/2 in straight cut SS.07 and 1/4 in steels with the flippin pickle,the clear doesnt affect referencing at all,actually think it helps a little,nice little PFS


The clear does look really cool.

If they do the torque in a limited run of clear all be ordering one.


----------



## bingo

This little natty was the pocket piece today on my fork hunt 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

This darned can emptied my pocket before it actually cut but I turned it into shrapnel. lol


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> getting back to it,slowly and lightly,1/2 in straight cut SS.07 and 1/4 in steels with the flippin pickle,the clear doesnt affect referencing at all,actually think it helps a little,nice little PFS


Glad you are back to it brotha Skarrd! I picked up the same one in clear! When I'm holding it, I have to remind myself im not shoot'n frameless! Lol

Happy sling'n and Sling-On!


----------



## 3danman

Thanks everyone. I try not to unduly compare things to meditation, but I think the mental exercise and process of shooting sports (especially ones so deliberate as slingshooting or archery) really do make for some good brain therapy. You all know that though  Have a good week! :target:


----------



## hoggy

Glad you're back 3danman


----------



## skarrd

This one today,may have rushed the heavier bandset but,it is what it is,definatly lighter bands tomorroh


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> This one today,may have rushed the heavier bandset but,it is what it is,definatly lighter bands tomorroh


Dude! Really like that already got a fork set aside. Outstanding

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Thanks,i guess PFS is my preffered style,even in nattys,lol


----------



## StringSlap

Big frame with little bands and ammo. Heavy Hitter with .40 Sobong TaiChi and 5/16. Made confetti out of each half after cutting.


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. all was lovey dovey with the G&NN until my self tied psuedo taped tube decided to shame itself to the unforbidden kingdom. BUT, hey mo, well a nyuck, nyuck, nyuck look at me and the Duke doing the hoggy shuffle. got TWO bulls and one dead center


----------



## VBdeadhead96

I'm not... am I the only one with a builders block going on? Not only with slingshots. I haven't made anything in a month and that's like 27 days too long...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

VBdeadhead96 said:


> I'm not... am I the only one with a builders block going on? Not only with slingshots. I haven't made anything in a month and that's like 27 days too long...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It happens to everyone. I usually find something easy to build sometimes not sling related to get out of the funk

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## bigdh2000

VBdeadhead96 said:


> I'm not... am I the only one with a builders block going on? Not only with slingshots. I haven't made anything in a month and that's like 27 days too long...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right there with you. Decided to reset and reorganize the shop.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Got a few few naturals in the mail from Texas and a stickshot from from my friend Mone Waller.























Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

Toddly I like that single line tube shooter you have. Any problems with Return to Sender? Try that myself and got one square in the chest with 3/8 inch steel. That pretty much knocked the wind out of me for trying to send lines. But maybe 1632 tubing and Clay wouldn't be that bad what do you think?

Cheers


----------



## slingshot_toddly

vince4242 said:


> Toddly I like that single line tube shooter you have. Any problems with Return to Sender? Try that myself and got one square in the chest with 3/8 inch steel. That pretty much knocked the wind out of me for trying to send lines. But maybe 1632 tubing and Clay wouldn't be that bad what do you think?
> 
> Cheers


No not all and I prefer flatlands

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Sorry not sure why so many pictures came up in the post.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know i know . i havent been so active lately .. Sorry guys!! . but i do stop in from time to time .. Lol hope you guys are all well! .. Today i was shooting my mini Pocket Parasite !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a little beauty right there buddy! Very nice folder too. Love it!
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you very much brother !!  i appreciate that 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> This darned can emptied my pocket before it actually cut but I turned it into shrapnel. lol


Nothing like shreading a can up !! .. Nice flip buddy!! . looks so comfortable! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## snydes

eaglerockdude said:


> I know i posted somewhere...I am going to resist the temptation to just buy and buy sling shots...but when there is a beauty like this...its so hard.


I just ordered that one from Amazon earlier in the week .... will be probably a month before I get it - will let you know how it works out when I get it. I like the steel band clamp system & thats one of the best I've seen that uses it. With all the glued on pieces, I hope it doesn't just explode if I have a frame hit.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Out in the snow with this one. I haven't been able to put it down since I finished it. I don't know why but its randomly my most accurate frame for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Whoops forgot the pic. Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

This lot today nice line up 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

My road buddy today!









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Bloodwood Mule and Elephant Foot natty









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Trying out the new Hydra today,very nice,not my normal frame style,but comforatable and easy to shoot/hit with


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Playing around with a pair from wombat today


----------



## 3danman

skarrd said:


> Trying out the new Hydra today,very nice,not my normal frame style,but comforatable and easy to shoot/hit with


Looks fun! I need to try a Hydra...


----------



## bingo

Afew shots in the rain 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Fun in the cold and the snow with the Beech split frame OPFS, mini OPFS and a new natty. 
















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Out walking the pup with the kiddo, and taking occasional shots with the BMG


----------



## skarrd

stared the day with a new build,about 30 shots in got careless/distracted and now its back to the drawing board. Dang!


----------



## ATO75

3danman said:


> Thanks everyone. I try not to unduly compare things to meditation, but I think the mental exercise and process of shooting sports (especially ones so deliberate as slingshooting or archery) really do make for some good brain therapy. You all know that though  Have a good week! :target:


I agree 100%


----------



## ATO75

Crazy Canuck said:


> Playing around with a pair from wombat today


Wow I love that 1 on the left. I have got to try a pickle fork one of these days.


----------



## skarrd

also this one,after the devastating fork hit earlier i was paranoid and over wrapped an tucked.lol. this is a spinner only shooter,for now,1632 tubes 7in AL,pit pouch,1/4 in and 5/16 in steels


----------



## JTslinger

skarrd said:


> stared the day with a new build,about 30 shots in got careless/distracted and now its back to the drawing board. Dang!


What is the blue material?


----------



## Stankard757

JTslinger said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> stared the day with a new build,about 30 shots in got careless/distracted and now its back to the drawing board. Dang!
> 
> 
> 
> What is the blue material?
Click to expand...

Blue pvc

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> stared the day with a new build,about 30 shots in got careless/distracted and now its back to the drawing board. Dang!


Man how cold was it to make blue pvc that brittle?

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Mule again, waiting for epoxy to cure 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## skarrd

JTslinger said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> stared the day with a new build,about 30 shots in got careless/distracted and now its back to the drawing board. Dang!
> 
> 
> 
> What is the blue material?
> 
> 1/2 in blu PVC with crepe myrtle palm swell
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> stared the day with a new build,about 30 shots in got careless/distracted and now its back to the drawing board. Dang!
> 
> 
> 
> Man how cold was it to make blue pvc that brittle?
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> not that cold-63 degrees,i was using 1 in TBGs,with a 6in AL,and forgot to twist the pouch,hit right in the crotgh of the fork,with a 3/8s steel,right above the web of my hand [small blessings]
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

made this today out of 1/8th in aluminium,experimental,gonna work up to 1/4 in.learned steel is easier to work than aluminium,but not as much funAND Always remember to twist that pouch


----------



## StringSlap

Thumper with Precise .40 green apple. That stuff is nasty with 5/16! Not too shabby with 3/8 either.


----------



## Ibojoe

This Island beauty.


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> This Island beauty.


haha I guess u are Joe be hard leave that baby on the counter top .


----------



## ATO75

skarrd said:


> stared the day with a new build,about 30 shots in got careless/distracted and now its back to the drawing board. Dang!


OH no! What happened? That sucks!


----------



## 31610

Going take couple my stainless guys for a go


----------



## 31610

Well the .5 on LBS did not like 8mm or 6mm steel but the bb s was working well . The bone with the dankung1842 was working with 8mm and the wrench was working awesome. But bare hands started to not like it haha . Happy shooting guys


----------



## vince4242

Nice Works Skarrd, looks like you did a number on those cans.


----------



## ATO75

Carved this little guy out this morning.


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## slingshot_toddly

Out shooting a natural a friend made me.















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

vince4242 said:


> Nice Works Skarrd, looks like you did a number on those cans.


thanks,yep short wide bands and 3/8s tear stuff up,kind of why i like the 5/16s and 1/2 in bands,the cans last longer-suffer more [/] lol


----------



## skarrd

ATO75 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> stared the day with a new build,about 30 shots in got careless/distracted and now its back to the drawing board. Dang!
> 
> 
> 
> OH no! What happened? That sucks!
> 
> forgot to twist the pouch,fork hit
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Going take couple my stainless guys for a go


say brother hows that stainless to work,as compared to aluminium?


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Hope everyone's had a good weekend!


----------



## Covert5

Who says you need a license for a CCW! One of my EDCs. Never leave home without it!

Here's a couple of fun quick videos:


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Covert5 said:


> Who says you need a license for a CCW! One of my EDCs. Never leave home without it!
> 
> Here's a couple of fun quick videos:


Thats way cool. I would love to copy this if you don't mind.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

slingshot_toddly said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says you need a license for a CCW! One of my EDCs. Never leave home without it!
> Here's a couple of fun quick videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats way cool. I would love to copy this if you don't mind.
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Slingshot_toddly, of course! I'm glad you enjoyed it! Happy sling'n and Sling-On brotha!


----------



## urbanshooter

Giving this one a spin... The Wasp FTC. Nothing wrong with this. Enjoying it... Good frame!


----------



## skarrd

shot the aluminium till ran out of cans,then switched over to the spinner with 1/4 in steels.blue turtle was the ultimate winner there,wedge-with tabs-came in second,greenie is apparently a BB only shooter


----------



## bingo

Smashing this soup can for a bit with the frame from c5 can challenge









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Smashing this soup can for a bit with the frame from c5 can challenge









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglerockdude

As I am a 3 month newbie, I am going thru many new purchases, slingshots as well as bands/pouches.

Today I went old school(relatively)....got my very first real purchase, a Scout XT, and put on a new band set I made yesterday. UNTAPERED .66mm GZK bands...tied on with leftover band. No amber or crystal string.

I realized I had not shot anything un-tapered at all....shoots pretty dang good.

And no wasted latex -cutter wheel frustration!


----------



## StringSlap

Well, we are at about 16" of snow and counting, so no better way to pass the time than slinging! Taking care of things with a Thumper and my new favorite bands for 5/16. Precise .45 cut 1/2 - 5/8 (12 - 16 mm) at 500% elongation.


----------



## ATO75

Shooting my favorite natty today!


----------



## slingshot_toddly

ATO75 said:


> Shooting my favorite natty today!


Nice natty!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

slingshot_toddly said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting my favorite natty today!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice natty!
> Sent from my SM-G981U using
> Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks man!


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## vince4242

Took my BAD Boy Scout out today in the parking lot at work. 60 degrees lots of little liquor bottles in bottle caps to bounce around the parking lot with clay ammo. Good to have just a fun play session without being so serious and just Watching Little one shot bottle caps bounce around in the parking lot .

Cheers


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Nice little crepe myrtle natural for the day. #natty









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

Very nice natural Toddly . It has some cool patterns And Grains to it . Looks like a great shooter

Cheers


----------



## vince4242

Very nice natural Toddly . It has some cool patterns And Grains to it . Looks like a great shooter

Cheers


----------



## slingshot_toddly

vince4242 said:


> Very nice natural Toddly . It has some cool patterns And Grains to it . Looks like a great shooter
> 
> Cheers


Thank you my friend from Texas sent it to me and I love the feel of it

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Mr.Pickles, Elephant Foot natty and mini OPFS..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

I finally found my venator buried in a pile of bands. I was able to get 30 minutes of shooting with my long lost old friend and a new one before it got dark.


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today 5/16s.and 3/8s steels


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## raventree78

Stankard757 said:


> Mr.Pickles, Elephant Foot natty and mini OPFS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Lol that Mr. Pickles is neat. Interesting show too


----------



## Ibojoe

Finally gonna get out with the Halbert.


----------



## Stankard757

Spinners and cans on the cold windy morning. Bloodwood Mule and pulled out the (R)evolution









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Went back out with Mr. Pickles and the Split frame opfs..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Gotta love new toy day


----------



## ATO75

Crazy Canuck said:


> Gotta love new toy day


I think I am going to give one of those a shot. The price is right and it should take the beating I will probably give it. Lol


----------



## eaglerockdude

Still playing with bands/pouches from my big shipment. These are BSB white (Burning Skull Bands) .45mm. 1 inch to 1/2 inch taper to match forks of the torque. Also tried Warrior pouch for the first time. I really like it...and these bands sing...zawhump!

This is the Burning Skull Brand owner. JIDILAOYAO 极地老妖

He is famous for "frameless" shooting.


----------



## skarrd

Crazy Canuck said:


> Gotta love new toy day


Oh Yeah,these are neat little slingers


----------



## eaglerockdude

Do they shoot just like a regular slingshot? Or are there some limitations.. or do you think they shoot better....just asking because obviously I have never shot one...



skarrd said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love new toy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah,these are neat little slingers
Click to expand...


----------



## slingshot_toddly

eaglerockdude said:


> Do they shoot just like a regular slingshot? Or are there some limitations.. or do you think they shoot better....just asking because obviously I have never shot one...
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love new toy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah,these are neat little slingers
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You got learn to speed bump the ammo over the top of the frame with a twist and tweak.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

slingshot_toddly said:


> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they shoot just like a regular slingshot? Or are there some limitations.. or do you think they shoot better....just asking because obviously I have never shot one...
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love new toy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah,these are neat little slingers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got learn to speed bump the ammo over the top of the frame with a twist and tweak.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk
> 
> they are a bit different and require a deal of learning,look on youtube for some shooting tips,and practice with Light ammo till you feel comforatable,they are a lot of fun and can be even more addictive than regular ss,lol
Click to expand...


----------



## StringSlap

Was using these as part of my 3/8 bandset testing. Needed a bunch of frames! Busted up a few cans during the process.


----------



## eaglerockdude

slingshot_toddly said:


> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they shoot just like a regular slingshot? Or are there some limitations.. or do you think they shoot better....just asking because obviously I have never shot one...
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love new toy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah,these are neat little slingers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got learn to speed bump the ammo over the top of the frame with a twist and tweak.
> 
> Sounds like you can shoot your knuckle off!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Island made

Gotta test em out before you send them out


----------



## brettepic13

theTurk said:


> Hey guys, opened up this topic to see what everyone else is shooting today...here's what I'm shooting my natural olive lil' plinker ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blooded my lbs today 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Pickle Bone today.


----------



## Court215

Mr pickles from YSYEO, this thing is awesome!


----------



## eaglerockdude

just kidding.


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Court215 said:


> Mr pickles from YSYEO, this thing is awesome!


lol, he's definitely got a bit of attitude going on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Spinners, cans and salsa tops with the Elephant Foot and Torque..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Thumper, Precise .4 3/4 str8, Rayshot super thin laminated cowhide pouch. Twelve shots to can bifurcation. So close on the card cut!


----------



## skarrd

Mr.Pickles arrived today,this is gonna be an Awesome shooter,Big Thanks to YSYEO for such speedy service and unique design


----------



## Stankard757

Backyard time with the split frame OPFS and testing out new PFS natty









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Enjoying the honeymoon phase with this one


----------



## Stankard757

Crazy Canuck said:


> Enjoying the honeymoon phase with this one


Sweet Mule!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Enjoying the feel of wood again these days


----------



## bingo

Took these on my walk today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

been some time since shooting due to goings ons and weather, mainly weather. just the one today, hoggy wild. 1st shot with my ebay find ss hammer lt, hoggy wild seal of approval.


----------



## Court215

From yesterday, all about 30-35 shots in my modest 25 foot basement range. Started off with the equinox from Martin Hemsworth, one of my all time favorites. The upturned handle locks it in so nicely. Then tried my hand at some pickle-paper-plate-poppin with the Mr Pickles from YSYEO. Im really diggin this little guy, the slim waist and shape really allow for a very repeatable grip and having a quick band change pfs is pretty sweet!


----------



## eaglerockdude

Just got this a day ago(a Fowler Hornet from Makery and Mischief) and set it up today with .45 GZK's/Fowler pouch with a little taper. Man...this thing so easy to shoot and incredibly accurate. Effortless. I think I found my perfect configuration. Has to be my new number 1. Really surprised me for some reason.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island Made Catapults. The Halbert.


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today before the rains,the New Gorda n Flaca


----------



## bingo

Afew nattys 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

The Toast Man from OOAK Forge


----------



## Stankard757

So Mr. Pickles and the Fat Lizard went on a unicorn safari..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

just this one today, hoggy wild. the Magic Mo Chalice. the only frame i shoot half butterfly.


----------



## bingo

Out in the snow 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> just this one today, hoggy wild. the Magic Mo Chalice. the only frame i shoot half butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210210_120304.jpg


The same tube-set as well? You've got skills and patience too brother!


----------



## skarrd

will be shooting snowballs in a couple days,LOL


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just this one today, hoggy wild. the Magic Mo Chalice. the only frame i shoot half butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210210_120304.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> The same tube-set as well? You've got skills and patience too brother!
> 
> nothing amazing. having an undetermined amount of frames keeps bandsets/tubesets fresher & newer. as for shooting it, it is a favvy fav frame, and my half bf is long draw.
Click to expand...


----------



## Valery

В первый раз я сделал рогатку из ПНД.


----------



## Ibojoe

Kind of an experimental frame in white oak. I’m liking the big thumb pad.


----------



## Elsenham 177

I'm shooting a simple shot jelly bean,and a natural made from eucalyptus.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Got a new toy from a friend.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## Island made

This baby today!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Had a go at full-butterfly today and discovered two things. My shoulders are too old and even a barn door is relatively safe ???? Back to semi for me


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Back to my usual draw pfs today ????


----------



## Kalevala

AKA Forgotten said:


> Back to my usual draw pfs today


That looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Kalevala said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to my usual draw pfs today
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Thank you bro ????????


----------



## raventree78

Ibojoe said:


> Kind of an experimental frame in white oak. I'm liking the big thumb pad.


Wow that is nice looking, also looks very comfortable. I think the thumb pad arrangement would be useful


----------



## Slingshot28

Shooting my bb slingshot.


----------



## bingo

Afew little naturals 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mixed it up a bit today, definitely enjoying pfs shooting more at the moment


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Happy holiday Monday!


----------



## eaglerockdude

Nice video and nice shooting...Even has a soundtrack...Life is good.



Island made said:


> This baby today!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Good to see the snowdrops starting to wake up out there, Spring is coming


----------



## bingo

Little pinky mule from port boy and a frame a win









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

Mr pickles on the Delaware


----------



## raventree78

Shot these the other day, just got the chance to post the picture. It really felt awesome, first time out in quite a while due to some health issues and weather issues. Man it is fun to tear up some cans


----------



## StringSlap

Thumper with .55 100% Slingshot. For such an easy drawing and smooth shooting band they are getting good penetration on steel cans.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

StringSlap said:


> Thumper with .55 100% Slingshot. For such an easy drawing and smooth shooting band they are getting good penetration on steel cans.
> 
> steel_can1.jpg steel_can2.jpg


 Well thumped, what ammo was that?


----------



## StringSlap

AKA Forgotten said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper with .55 100% Slingshot. For such an easy drawing and smooth shooting band they are getting good penetration on steel cans.
> 
> steel_can1.jpg steel_can2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Well thumped, what ammo was that?
Click to expand...

This is the Thumper. Shooting 3/8 steel.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

StringSlap said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper with .55 100% Slingshot. For such an easy drawing and smooth shooting band they are getting good penetration on steel cans.
> 
> steel_can1.jpg steel_can2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Well thumped, what ammo was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the Thumper. Shooting 3/8 steel.
> 
> thump_yellow.jpg
Click to expand...

Beautiful frame, and even more impressive with 0.55 band


----------



## Covert5

AKA Forgotten said:


> Good to see the snowdrops starting to wake up out there, Spring is coming


AKA Forgotten, gorgeous frames! That axe is just plain awesome!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Covert5 said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see the snowdrops starting to wake up out there, Spring is coming
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten, gorgeous frames! That axe is just plain awesome!
Click to expand...

Thank you, wanted one for a long time since one of the discussions on templates here. Holds and shoots beautifully


----------



## The Norseman

Shooting my pride and joy today.


----------



## Ibojoe

WoW! What a frame!


----------



## KawKan

@The Norseman: Great looking frame! Is it one of your builds?


----------



## StringSlap

The target that just won't die! Don't know how many times it's been thoroughly thumped, but it just keeps hanging together!


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> Thumper with .55 100% Slingshot. For such an easy drawing and smooth shooting band they are getting good penetration on steel cans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel_can1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel_can2.jpg


Where can I find 100% bands? I have heard a lot of good things!
Looks like they have some stank on them!


----------



## The Norseman

KawKan said:


> @The Norseman: Great looking frame! Is it one of your builds?


No, unfortunately my scrollsaw won't handle G-10. It's a Doberman Knives Saleos. I think I picked it up from LuckOverSkill a while back.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Old trusty.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

TGIF! Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## StringSlap

ATO75 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper with .55 100% Slingshot. For such an easy drawing and smooth shooting band they are getting good penetration on steel cans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel_can1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel_can2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find 100% bands? I have heard a lot of good things!
> Looks like they have some stank on them!
Click to expand...

I like them a lot. Very soft feel to them. I am only shooting them at 3/4 straight, or 15-20 taper. Very nice target setup with good impact. They are Jan Nowak's "brand" and available from his site. I have no idea what the shipping is like though. I got them from my buddy Bingo and I think he got them from one of the FB guys. I'm sure they are most likely re-branded for him and would love to find out who actually makes them.


----------



## eaglerockdude

shot my hornet some today. Weather in LA today...73 degrees..


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

eaglerockdude said:


> shot my hornet some today. Weather in LA today...73 degrees..


Nice weather and nice sling.....but I'll take Georgia and 42* over California any day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Norseman- Wow! That's a beauty!


----------



## Covert5

The Norseman said:


> Shooting my pride and joy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doberman Knives Slingshot.jpg


Norseman! That's an awesome look'n frame you got there bro! I gotta look them up, thanks for sharing! Also, awesome Leatherman bracelet you got there. Always prepared!

Sling-On!


----------



## Court215

This lil guy has pretty much been goin everywhere with me


----------



## slingshot_toddly

eaglerockdude said:


> shot my hornet some today. Weather in LA today...73 degrees..


Very nice. Most places are frozen right lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Shot this trio today at both cans and spinners. After shooting board cuts and the torque a lot lately, the scout LT with clips, weight, and scales seemed like a bit much, so I stripped it down skeleton style with wrap and tuck. It's like having a whole new frame. It practically disappears in you're pocket. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman

I'm shooting my kestrel today.









The can didn't stand a chance.


----------



## hoggy

great shooting slingshootists


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mixing it up with leads and steels today


----------



## skarrd

The Norseman said:


> Shooting my pride and joy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doberman Knives Slingshot.jpg


NICE! I always wanted one of his slings and blades


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The Norseman said:


> Shooting my pride and joy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doberman Knives Slingshot.jpg


In tracked backwards to a couple of your threads on the Doberman Saleos in 2018. Doberman Knives became AKM Slingshots for a little while. It seems the maker blew a disc in his back around that time that messed up his life pretty good. Like we discussed a few years ago I imagine you can work on a Norseman version of the Saleos and make a lot of new friends here on the Forum. As long as you continue to respect the origin of any frame (like you've always have) then I think you'd be good to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglerockdude

Court215 said:


> This lil guy has pretty much been goin everywhere with me


----------



## Stankard757

Spinners and a couple of cans. Split frame and the mini OPFS. 









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Court215 said:


> This lil guy has pretty much been goin everywhere with me


Ya know he's got his own Instagram page so he's gotta shoot good.


----------



## 31610

Got to try the natty bingo sent over to me . Fine little shooter


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Sticking with pfs at the moment


----------



## Northerner

HDPE Blue-white-blue frame that I made a while ago. I dusted it off, trimmed up the handle a bit and banded it up. I've been shooting BBs at a pop can hanging at 20 yards. Velocity clocks at 270fps.


----------



## Stankard757

Heck yeah! Get to shoot 2 days in a row. Spinners, cans and yes a unicorn Bloodwood Mule, Hornet and latest PFS









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Took out old reliable and cut a can before I got too cold and had to pack it up, good times


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Inaugurated this ones first session with its first can cut today. Shoots like a dream. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Last can of the weekend. Having just finished the thinner is faster testing, there is still some primal satisfaction from 7/16" tossed out by the 0.82 bands (and they aren't far behind the doubled up thin bands).


----------



## Court215

Finally got a clean card cut, shooting session at 25’


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Court215 said:


> Finally got a clean card cut, shooting session at 25'


 Huge congratulations, nothing describes the feeling of it finally passing all the way through


----------



## skarrd

nice day today,Mr Pickles and stainless pfs,spinners and cans,personel best on the spinner [PFS anyway] 5 hits out of 5 shots


----------



## AKA Forgotten

skarrd said:


> nice day today,Mr Pickles and stainless pfs,spinners and cans,personel best on the spinner [PFS anyway] 5 hits out of 5 shots


Live the fun look of Mr Pickle's, can I ask who makes them?


----------



## Stankard757

AKA Forgotten said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice day today,Mr Pickles and stainless pfs,spinners and cans,personel best on the spinner [PFS anyway] 5 hits out of 5 shots
> 
> 
> 
> Live the fun look of Mr Pickle's, can I ask who makes them?
Click to expand...

Youllshootyereyeout (YSYEO)

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Stankard757 said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice day today,Mr Pickles and stainless pfs,spinners and cans,personel best on the spinner [PFS anyway] 5 hits out of 5 shots
> 
> 
> 
> Live the fun look of Mr Pickle's, can I ask who makes them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youllshootyereyeout (YSYEO)
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Many thanks ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten

That was a very short 2.1/2 hours


----------



## bigdh2000

eaglerockdude said:


> shot my hornet some today. Weather in LA today...73 degrees..


Spent 10 years in Tujunga. Cousin grew up in Eagle Rock. Good to hear from you.


----------



## Teep

This can get addictive, I needed to get out of my easy chair and do something so I decided a slingshot might occupy my time. I've been shooting in the shed (only 15 feet) for the past few weeks with an Amazon slingshot and have progressed from hitting a 40mm disk 1 out of 10 times to 7 or 8 of 10 now. I've worn out two sets of bands using 1/4" steel that I find hard to handle for 75 year old hands. The new Hunter XT should be delivered today along with 1000 3/8" steel shot and the anticipation is starting to get to me.


----------



## hoggy

Court215 said:


> Finally got a clean card cut, shooting session at 25'


i do that too, in my mind. ha, i kill me. where all the other mes cheer me on. ha, i kill me again.


----------



## hoggy

now more seriously slingshootists. ninji airsoft bb shooting in the hotel room. 24' ss bb bands. the yellows dent and the blacks go through. these 2 are from devil's son in law, great nattys, thank again sir.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

AKA Forgotten said:


> That was a very short 2.1/2 hours


What are the cool blue bands? Looks like you've got a nice long draw length as well!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

High Desert Flipper said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a very short 2.1/2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> What are the cool blue bands? Looks like you've got a nice long draw length as well!
Click to expand...

Celtic Cattys 4 season. Not as fast as some, but consistent in all weathers so far. Been playing with longer draws. Have settled around semi-butterfly for now


----------



## Teep

Wow, Hunter XT and 3/8" steel made a huge difference, now I'm hitting 9 of 10. I definitely need a longer range but will just have to switch to a smaller target.


----------



## ATO75

Shooting this Pocket Thumper today in my basement.....Shhhhh don't tell my Wife. I Love this frame!


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Shooting this Pocket Thumper today in my basement.....Shhhhh don't tell my Wife. I Love this frame!


I'm gonna need hush money! Lol. Glad your liking it brother!!


----------



## ATO75

Teep said:


> This can get addictive, I needed to get out of my easy chair and do something so I decided a slingshot might occupy my time. I've been shooting in the shed (only 15 feet) for the past few weeks with an Amazon slingshot and have progressed from hitting a 40mm disk 1 out of 10 times to 7 or 8 of 10 now. I've worn out two sets of bands using 1/4" steel that I find hard to handle for 75 year old hands. The new Hunter XT should be delivered today along with 1000 3/8" steel shot and the anticipation is starting to get to me.


Congrats brother. Welcome to the sport. It is addictive and lots of fun. Enjoy


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this Pocket Thumper today in my basement.....Shhhhh don't tell my Wife. I Love this frame!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna need hush money! Lol. Glad your liking it brother!!
Click to expand...

Shoot, if it keeps me from losing my ammo in the 10 feet of snow in my yard or shooting clays Ill pay it. Lol


----------



## vince4242

Went out for a hike today and brought my new v scout! Had a lot of fun shooting The Spinners and walking in the woods. Love this new design of mine it fits my hand perfect!

Cheers


----------



## hoggy

vince4242 said:


> Went out for a hike today and brought my new v scout! Had a lot of fun shooting The Spinners and walking in the woods. Love this new design of mine it fits my hand perfect!
> 
> Cheers


SWEET


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. 24' airsoft bbs, 1632 looped tubes. 2 middle shots for the torque and 1 for the topshot


----------



## Ibojoe

The Island Made Halbert.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Recycling litter and some pruning today


----------



## bingo

10 shots new little natty









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> The Island Made Halbert.


That's some fine shooting buddy.


----------



## Island made

Roasted maple and gum rubber.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Island made said:


> Roasted maple and gum rubber. 4FA1E22D-FBF2-4FF8-837A-679501D77987.jpeg


That is a beauty


----------



## Hermit

GZK Feihu with .52 tapered bands - 3/4" to 1/2" with GZK pit pouch. My favorite...

Rich


----------



## bingo

New little natty .65 band 100% slingshot good stuff 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglerockdude

Joselitos!



bigdh2000 said:


> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot my hornet some today. Weather in LA today...73 degrees..
> 
> 
> 
> Spent 10 years in Tujunga. Cousin grew up in Eagle Rock. Good to hear from you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Fresh from the mail today, so had to take a break from work to try 'im out


----------



## JimmyMac

Nicholson said:


> IMG_0689.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0687.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0693.JPGA+ Natural made of Manzanita with double long tbg and 1/2" steel. Like I've owned it forever. shooting from all distances even shooting from a cliff at targets waaay down below. I had fun today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0695.JPG


Oh, man. That's beautiful!

Coincidentally..
I was at a local lake this morning(I live in northern California) looking for a nice manzanita fork or two. 
I need to go back with a saw, because now I'm more motivated than ever.

I love the weight and strength of manzanita. I bet yours feels great!

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> The Island Made Halbert.


There is something about that frame that gets me going. Shane is an artist!


----------



## ATO75

First time shooting great white and bullet pouches from catty shack today. The draw on these .80 bands is excellent.


----------



## ATO75

Northerner said:


> HDPE Blue-white-blue frame that I made a while ago. I dusted it off, trimmed up the handle a bit and banded it up. I've been shooting BBs at a pop can hanging at 20 yards. Velocity clocks at 270fps.


Looks like a fun little shooter. I like the shape


----------



## eaglerockdude

You guys know Joselitos in Tujunga? When covid is over..one of the first places I am going...for the organic margarita...with salt of course.



eaglerockdude said:


> Joselitos!
> 
> 
> 
> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot my hornet some today. Weather in LA today...73 degrees..
> 
> 
> 
> Spent 10 years in Tujunga. Cousin grew up in Eagle Rock. Good to hear from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

AKA Forgotten said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice day today,Mr Pickles and stainless pfs,spinners and cans,personel best on the spinner [PFS anyway] 5 hits out of 5 shots
> 
> 
> 
> Live the fun look of Mr Pickle's, can I ask who makes them?
> 
> they are made by You'll Shoot Your Eye Out-hes on facebook as Mr Pickles,and from what i see he's making a new batch as we speak
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

this one today,quick can cut,then running errands,this is the best shooter of the 4,took that can with 11 hits 3/8s steels out of 15 shots,extremely happy with that


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Shoot straight everyone


----------



## Court215

AKA Forgotten said:


> Court215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a clean card cut, shooting session at 25'
> 
> 
> 
> Huge congratulations, nothing describes the feeling of it finally passing all the way through
Click to expand...

Thanks man! I've gotten hundreds of hits but this is the first clean pass. Funny enough I think it was just how the card was angled in the clip that was causing the non-cuts. A few errant shots recently busted up the bottom of my catch box, kind of a fortunate accident though as now the clip can sit more horizontal and seems to hold the card tighter


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Court215 said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a clean card cut, shooting session at 25'
> 
> 
> 
> Huge congratulations, nothing describes the feeling of it finally passing all the way through
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man! I've gotten hundreds of hits but this is the first clean pass. Funny enough I think it was just how the card was angled in the clip that was causing the non-cuts. A few errant shots recently busted up the bottom of my catch box, kind of a fortunate accident though as now the clip can sit more horizontal and seems to hold the card tighter
Click to expand...

So frustrating partial cuts and the mind wonders to ordering more card packs lol But when it happens the whole place lights up as you found out


----------



## hoggy

Dollartree has packs of ex casino cards for frugal card cutters


----------



## bigdh2000

eaglerockdude said:


> You guys know Joselitos in Tujunga? When covid is over..one of the first places I am going...for the organic margarita...with salt of course.
> 
> 
> 
> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joselitos!
> 
> 
> 
> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot my hornet some today. Weather in LA today...73 degrees..
> 
> 
> 
> Spent 10 years in Tujunga. Cousin grew up in Eagle Rock. Good to hear from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Not off the top of my head. There was both great and terrible dining in that town. Then you had all the movie stars hiding up in La Cresenta hills. Kind of glad I shook off California and moved on. Things have been crazy there ever since.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

A gift from Indonesia.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

slingshot_toddly said:


> A gift from Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Nice, love the blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> slingshot_toddly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gift from Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, love the blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you he did a awesome job.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Good to be in the sunshine today, totally recommend the Nano Axe if anyone is considering a pfs


----------



## bingo

Gave these little nattys afew shots today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Enjoying the sun. We decided to beat up on the smiling cacti today









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglerockdude

Feihu fork: I had always been curious about the Feihu fork. My china order ($16) finally came after a few months. Put some GZK .50 bands(first time)....I really like it...nice and weighty....it shoots so easily and its easy to be accurate with...its a keeper.

I like the visibility when aiming..just use the tip of the round fork.

The pouch is a cowghide from raventree78.. he sent me some very nice pouches in trade for some latex. Very nice.


----------



## eaglerockdude

I keep hearing a lot of negatives about calif. dunno...born and raised in so cal. Perfectly fine. I guess you can get tired of the sunshine, beach, mountains, desert, and beautiful variety of ladies...



bigdh2000 said:


> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know Joselitos in Tujunga? When covid is over..one of the first places I am going...for the organic margarita...with salt of course.
> 
> 
> 
> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joselitos!
> 
> 
> 
> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot my hornet some today. Weather in LA today...73 degrees..
> 
> 
> 
> Spent 10 years in Tujunga. Cousin grew up in Eagle Rock. Good to hear from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not off the top of my head. There was both great and terrible dining in that town. Then you had all the movie stars hiding up in La Cresenta hills. Kind of glad I shook off California and moved on. Things have been crazy there ever since.
Click to expand...


----------



## High Desert Flipper

eaglerockdude said:


> I keep hearing a lot of negatives about calif. dunno...born and raised in so cal. Perfectly fine. I guess you can get tired of the sunshine, beach, mountains, desert, and beautiful variety of ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know Joselitos in Tujunga? When covid is over..one of the first places I am going...for the organic margarita...with salt of course.
> 
> 
> 
> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joselitos!
> 
> 
> 
> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot my hornet some today. Weather in LA today...73 degrees..
> 
> 
> 
> Spent 10 years in Tujunga. Cousin grew up in Eagle Rock. Good to hear from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not off the top of my head. There was both great and terrible dining in that town. Then you had all the movie stars hiding up in La Cresenta hills. Kind of glad I shook off California and moved on. Things have been crazy there ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I never liked the crowded freeways driving through but have always LOVED many of the open places. If I had my way I would retire out there someday. Especially somewhere around NoCal and the the big redwoods, or near Yosemite, or up by Mt Shasta, or..... One can dream.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Playing around with this one today.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Crazy Canuck said:


> Playing around with this one today.


That looks amazing


----------



## skarrd

these 3 while waiting on the plumber,definatley worth the wait,shes a cutee-and before the rains got here


----------



## ATO75

slingshot_toddly said:


> A gift from Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Wow who was the maker? Gorgeous work?


----------



## ATO75

Crazy Canuck said:


> Playing around with this one today.


Really nice!


----------



## Tobor8Man

Saunders' Wing and Clod Poppers!!!

There is definitely a learning curve to take full advantage of the Wing's revolutionary design. An archery background helps (but certainly is not necessary), as does an open mind. It takes a leap of faith to hold with an open grip and trust that the Wing will shoot accurately even though you know it is going to fly from your hand on release. But, take the time to learn the technique and the results are astounding. Here is a paper target from today.

Thank you HDF for generously passing this one along. Remarkable slingshot and highly recommended.


----------



## skarrd

ATO75 said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice!
> 
> Thats a beauty
Click to expand...


----------



## ATO75

Cleaning up some bad habits I picked up from shooting clays all winter today.


----------



## StringSlap

ATO75 said:


> Cleaning up some bad habits I picked up from shooting clays all winter today.


Nice shooting! What bands/ammo?


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Cleaning up some bad habits I picked up from shooting clays all winter today.


Nice shooting indeed!


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning up some bad habits I picked up from shooting clays all winter today.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting! What bands/ammo?
Click to expand...

I was messing around with catty shack great white .80 and 8mm steel..lol 18-10 taper. Great white has a beautiful draw.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning up some bad habits I picked up from shooting clays all winter today.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting indeed!
Click to expand...

5 shots a corner and 10 in the center. Have you tried catty shack great white yet?


----------



## eaglerockdude

Nice...camera or phone pic...



AKA Forgotten said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing
Click to expand...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

ATO75 said:


> Cleaning up some bad habits I picked up from shooting clays all winter today.


Very nice grouping! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

ATO75 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning up some bad habits I picked up from shooting clays all winter today.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting! What bands/ammo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was messing around with catty shack great white .80 and 8mm steel..lol 18-10 taper. Great white has a beautiful draw.
Click to expand...

.8 and 8mm steel? You trying to go super sonic?! :neener:

What's the band life like for that combo?


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning up some bad habits I picked up from shooting clays all winter today.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 shots a corner and 10 in the center. Have you tried catty shack great white yet?
Click to expand...

Have not tried it yet, I had a small piece of white sheshu and in my head I'm imagining them very similar. The sheshu has a very nice draw as well.


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning up some bad habits I picked up from shooting clays all winter today.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting! What bands/ammo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was messing around with catty shack great white .80 and 8mm steel..lol 18-10 taper. Great white has a beautiful draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .8 and 8mm steel? You trying to go super sonic?! :neener:
> 
> What's the band life like for that combo?
Click to expand...

No idea. I originally made the set for 3/8 but grabbed 5/16 by accident. By the time I noticed I was at the shootin line.. too late to turn back. They shot really nice lol I shot 3 targets for 90 shots. so far so good.


----------



## JimmyMac

California is getting tough for the rural areas, too.


----------



## hoggy

these 3 yesterday, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ibojoe

ATO75 said:


> Cleaning up some bad habits I picked up from shooting clays all winter today.


gorgeous frame and nice shootn!


----------



## Ibojoe

Poppin cardboard today with a couple of J5’s today.


----------



## Hermit

Simple Shot Pfs. Loving it!

Rich


----------



## Teep

I had the SimpleShot Hammer XT for four days. The bands were showing some wear where they fold over the fork after 2000 shots so I cut 1/2" off and reinstalled them. I only have 15 feet to shoot but have managed to destroy my 25mm silicone disk. I am anxiously waiting warm weather so I can shoot some longer ranges.


----------



## Stankard757

Showing some love to the Ironwood Conus and mini OPFS
















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Poppin cardboard today with a couple of J5's today.


That's some tight shooting!! And two beautiful frames.


----------



## Hermit

Cool backstop! Love the frames...wow..

Rich


----------



## skarrd

nothing today but this


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Usual Scorpion at the tiny (4.5 or 6oz?) Starbucks can. Fun smaller can to bash away at while a really big and bright moon rose over the desert mountains this evening.

And no, I don't drink the micro-caffeine bombs- my daughter brought some home as a gift. I diluted half of one into a large cup of coffee and it tasted great but made my afternoon a bit zippier than I like. But the tiny cans are fun to shoot at!


----------



## KawKan

Good shooting!

Nice scene of the moonrise also.


----------



## Hermit

Thanks for the pics...!

Rich


----------



## Hermit

Today I am shooting what GZK calls a Top Bead Stuck Rapid Shooting slingshot. Bands are 1745's, pouch is a GZK pit pouch - I really like the pit pouch. First time trying to upload a pic, so bear with me!


----------



## Hermit

OOPS! Gotta figure out how THAT happened! Well, at least the pic showed up.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## KawKan

Shooting my Raffle Prize from Joe Bishop - a G10 Pocket Predator SERE.


----------



## Hermit

Thanks for posting a fine video. I'd like to try butterfly someday. Nice shootin'!

Rich


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Yes thank you for posting the vid. Beautiful looking slingshot there. Sadly not succeeded with full-butterfly myself yet as my age is showing in my shoulders of all places. Love shooting semi-butterfly though


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## Hermit

Now that's SWEET!

Rich


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out with the Nano Axe again today


----------



## Stankard757

Cans and spinners









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

I put a deer hide wrap on this natty I carved. It has a soft warm feel to it. Great for shooting in the cold.


----------



## Hermit

I like it. Deer hide wrap is a great idea. Leather should take on a rich patina as you use it. Nice job!

Rich


----------



## ATO75

Hermit said:


> I like it. Deer hide wrap is a great idea. Leather should take on a rich patina as you use it. Nice job!
> Rich


Thanks Rich. It really feels great. I kinda wish I put it smooth side out I just thought it would have a little more grip.


----------



## skarrd

High Desert Flipper said:


> Usual Scorpion at the tiny (4.5 or 6oz?) Starbucks can. Fun smaller can to bash away at while a really big and bright moon rose over the desert mountains this evening.
> 
> And no, I don't drink the micro-caffeine bombs- my daughter brought some home as a gift. I diluted half of one into a large cup of coffee and it tasted great but made my afternoon a bit zippier than I like. But the tiny cans are fun to shoot at!


nice and a great pic of the mountains/desert/moon. Dang i miss the desert.Thanks for the pic


----------



## skarrd

TAG arrived today so 2 inaugural can cuts-green can with 5/16s steels,brown with 3/8s steels,this is gonna be a fun shooter


----------



## skarrd

Tommoroh,if it doesnt rain,iw ill be comparing these 3 slim waisted PFS's as they are all awesome shooters,should be fun


----------



## eaglerockdude

Nice shooting. My next project is a catch box...I was thinking put some type of "drop in slot" on the front edge on three sides, that you could just drop in a strong square/rectangle piece of Amazon shipping cardboard cutting...with a black spot drawn on it or taped target....when I get a new slingshot, I always just get a pizza box to see how it shoots...cardboard just has a nice thickness to it...a nice thudding sound compared to paper...pretty sure I am gonna do it.

Poppin cardboard today with a couple of J5's today.


----------



## StringSlap

Thumpin' on some steel!


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> Thumpin' on some steel!
> 
> steel.jpg


Man thats a beauty right there


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Did as much cutting away fallen branches today as I did can chasing. So two trails cleared and will be able to mooch again without breaking cover


----------



## bingo

Afew shots today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. no can cut, just shooting at one. 1 hit with the hammer lt, 2 each with the topshot & the uni ranger. 10 shots each, 33', amazon marbles


----------



## ATO75

Great work done with the Titan hunter today! 50 shots 26'. I cant wait for the snow to be gone to get back to shooting 10m


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Happy Sunday, all.


----------



## Stankard757

Crazy Canuck said:


> Happy Sunday, all.


Happy Sunday CC. Wait did I miss the frame on the bottom? Template or one of your own?

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffo

First mooch of the year with a slingshot. Bloody loved it. Happy Sundays to all!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Stankard757 said:


> Happy Sunday CC. Wait did I miss the frame on the bottom? Template or one of your own?
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's one I made at the start of covid last year from the Apex template. One of these days I might try my own design, but for now there are too many great ideas already shared in the template sections of the forums to try


----------



## Scrat

After exclusively shooting precise .5 mm for a while, I Got a wild hair today and decided to cut up the the last few inches of SS black .7 that's been in the closet for a few months. Made 5/8"-3/8 taper and put it in this little board cut. At about 475% elongation It's a real winner with 3/8 steel. I cut a few more sets at 3/4-1/2 tapers that I think will be real can killers with 7/16th steel for sure.










You can really hear the extra power when it slaps a silicone spinner haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

playin around with these 2 today,5/16s steels


----------



## Stankard757

Having a blast natty day









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Cut a little steel Hunt's tomato can.


----------



## Hermit

All the above just awesome!

Rich


----------



## eaglerockdude

I am a camera hobbyist. Excellent photo...it captures the essence of it. It is art...if one of the balls could not whump your head.



Crazy Canuck said:


>


----------



## boomslang

Favorite - sling purchased #1 Tarus ttf..........

.Favorite homemade 3/4" ply "pocket rocket" basically 3" w x 5" tall - tapered 1/2 to 1/4 .7 precise - kangaroo pouch--- moving 5/16 steel.


----------



## Ibojoe

Playing with a couple of J-5’s.


----------



## KawKan

Into the 40s on Sunday!

Shooting 3/8 and marbles with Precise .55 and this featherweight.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Slingmail, so out with the latest addition to my Colt stable


----------



## ATO75

KawKan said:


> Into the 40s on Sunday!
> Shooting 3/8 and marbles with Precise .55 and this featherweight.
> CamoCan.JPG


Thats a sweet frame you have there.


----------



## Hermit

Today I am shooting my new Pork Chop Bone BB Shootin' PFS! Back story is while eating a Sunday pork chop dinner, my wife says: "gonna make a slingshot outa that bone?" Light bulbs went off. Here's the result.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Hermit said:


> Today I am shooting my new Pork Chop Bone BB Shootin' PFS! Back story is while eating a Sunday pork chop dinner, my wife says: "gonna make a slingshot outa that bone?" Light bulbs went off. Here's the result.


 Recon you won that one, looks just the job


----------



## Stankard757

Dodging the rain again Split frame OPFS, mini conus and the fat lizard









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit

Wow, very nice, Stankard...

Rich


----------



## bingo

Little natty again today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Got one of my treasured Taurus TTF's back out today and shot paper for the first time in many moons. And had a lot of fun doing it again, especially after some time away. A lot of it from 15 and 20 yards, and the upper right target mostly from 10. Another great late afternoon in the desert enjoying flinging balls while working on emptying my mind.


----------



## vince4242

Hermit said:


> Today I am shooting my new Pork Chop Bone BB Shootin' PFS! Back story is while eating a Sunday pork chop dinner, my wife says: "gonna make a slingshot outa that bone?" Light bulbs went off. Here's the result.


That is awesome! I love that you use the pork bone as a slingshot?? And if you like it you have a template for making another one if that one is not strong enough.

Cheers


----------



## ATO75

Hermit said:


> Today I am shooting my new Pork Chop Bone BB Shootin' PFS! Back story is while eating a Sunday pork chop dinner, my wife says: "gonna make a slingshot outa that bone?" Light bulbs went off. Here's the result.


Thats awesome. Pork chops are not on the shopping list. Lol


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Hermit said:


> Today I am shooting my new Pork Chop Bone BB Shootin' PFS! Back story is while eating a Sunday pork chop dinner, my wife says: "gonna make a slingshot outa that bone?" Light bulbs went off. Here's the result.


Pork chop bone! That is awesome! I'm looking forward to a new SOTM theme coming up soon...


----------



## Hermit

Thanks, Guys for all the replies. I guess I'm like a lot of folks, I see forks everywhere! 

Rich


----------



## bingo

Portboy champ an natty 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit

Sweet!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Stankard757

Time outside with mini OPFS and natty









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Steel can took an absolute beating! Finally had to retire it.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Started off with the topshot tubed up. Couldn't hit anything like usual with tubes so switched to my ever reliable little natural. Some day I'll be able to shoot tubes worth a crap. Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Little nattys 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Natty PFS and Mr Pickles









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Natural Darrel made me and my Topshot today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Today it was these two again


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> Steel can took an absolute beating! Finally had to retire it.
> 
> 2thump.jpg


Is that....was that a can?
I used to use steel flippers. But I found after a few hits the target starts to spoon and send them back at ya. Lol


----------



## ATO75

Stankard757 said:


> Natty PFS and Mr Pickles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


There is a Mrs. Pickles now! Will you be getting him a lady friend? Lol


----------



## ATO75

Getting used to My New Beagle V2. Its a fun shooter. I like the aiming reference on the clips


----------



## StringSlap

ATO75 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steel can took an absolute beating! Finally had to retire it.
> 
> 2thump.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is that....was that a can?
> I used to use steel flippers. But I found after a few hits the target starts to spoon and send them back at ya. Lol
Click to expand...

Yeah that was a Hunt's tomato can. Cut it in half and then reduced to rest to an art piece! Lol!


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steel can took an absolute beating! Finally had to retire it.2thump.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is that....was that a can?
> I used to use steel flippers. But I found after a few hits the target starts to spoon and send them back at ya. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was a Hunt's tomato can. Cut it in half and then reduced to rest to an art piece! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stump.jpg
Click to expand...

Thats a beautiful original piece!


----------



## Cass

Hi I finally made it home for a bit, and I made these pfs today. One is ebony with a mosaic tube, the other is bocote with ebony palm swell. I cut 4, finished and shot these two. Feels great to make things again.


----------



## ATO75

Cass said:


> Hi I finally made it home for a bit, and I made these pfs today. One is ebony with a mosaic tube, the other is bocote with ebony palm swell. I cut 4, finished and shot these two. Feels great to make things again.


Nice work man. I have not tried a pickle fork yet but it is on my list.


----------



## Cass

Thanks, these were a lot of fun to make. I started with a standard V shape, but they evolved into these, I can see the Bill Hayes influence as that is what I have been shooting lately.


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi I finally made it home for a bit, and I made these pfs today. One is ebony with a mosaic tube, the other is bocote with ebony palm swell. I cut 4, finished and shot these two. Feels great to make things again.


Those are Awesome looking slings!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Fresh 0.5 bands on my black scorpion today.


----------



## Stankard757

ATO75 said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natty PFS and Mr Pickles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Mrs. Pickles now! Will you be getting him a lady friend? Lol
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw it I'm waiting for the 2.5 kids to get the whole family

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. 5 shots each with airsoft bbs at 24' indoors. 1632 looped tubes


----------



## AKA Forgotten

It's said that consistently leads to accuracy, so no surprises as to days choice. I am working on a asymmetrical version of the Mule in ply, so may have something different to show soon ????


----------



## bingo

Port boy champ and little hitter from Shane today 8 steels and a Stellarrr 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Maple natties and Bloodwood Mule. Spinners,cans and a salsa top









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Tubin' today


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Crazy Canuck said:


> Tubin' today


Sweet Natty!!!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out with the stubby natty that was a surprise slingmail, lovely little shooter


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. ninji black widow topshot & ninji black widow torque. 24', airsoft bbs, 1632 looped tubes.


----------



## Stankard757

Testing out a new build a Cedar Conus 1/2 in. straight cut .55 BSB and the mini OPFS with 2040s









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

The hornet with some snipersling .5 make a great combo.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Catapult Carnage Titan - ProShot edition

Gold PRECISE Third-generation International Version 20 x 15 x .85 bands

Die-punched microfiber pouch

6" active/ 35" draw

3/8" steel

Steel can target


----------



## hoggy

these 2 early this morning, hoggy wild. mini taurus looped tuber & purple torque. 24', airsoft bbs, 1632 looped tubes.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn a pair of Halberts.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out chasing a baby can today, sunny but still a tad chilly


----------



## StringSlap

Island Made Heavy Hitter with 3/8 - 3/4 SSB .7 bands. The .6 was a favorite but this .7 is looking pretty good! The SS large micro fiber pouch is also looking good.


----------



## ATO75

slingshot_toddly said:


> The hornet with some snipersling .5 make a great combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


 I want to try one of these but the shipping he charges is just crazy. Just cant bring my self to do it. It really looks great though. Is he the only one who sells these or can they be ordered from somewhere else?


----------



## ATO75

cpu_melt_down said:


> Catapult Carnage Titan - ProShot edition
> 
> Gold PRECISE Third-generation International Version 20 x 15 x .85 bands
> 
> Die-punched microfiber pouch
> 
> 6" active/ 35" draw
> 
> 3/8" steel
> 
> Steel can target
> 
> 20210305_174659.jpg 20210305_174702.jpg
> 20210305_174716.jpg 20210305_174707.jpg


Thats my next frame right there. How do you like it? I love the original Titan hunter. It is a great frame.


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> Island Made Heavy Hitter with 3/8 - 3/4 SSB .7 bands. The .6 was a favorite but this .7 is looking pretty good! The SS large micro fiber pouch is also looking good.
> 
> point7.jpg


Those ss pouches are ruff in the beginning but once they are broken in they are great. I love that frame too.


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> Island Made Heavy Hitter with 3/8 - 3/4 SSB .7 bands. The .6 was a favorite but this .7 is looking pretty good! The SS large micro fiber pouch is also looking good.
> 
> point7.jpg


Those ss pouches are ruff in the beginning but once they are broken in they are great. I love that frame too.


----------



## 31610

Well going to practice some fb with pfs figure if I smash up the oak one no harm done really and the stainless guy take a few shots lol


----------



## Island made

Shooting my new Dorian from crazy Canuck today!


----------



## Stankard757

Hanging out with these two building in the backyard









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Shooting my new Dorian from crazy Canuck today! 8D351EC4-7765-4023-80B2-921FF28DDA4D.jpeg


Sweet frame!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

ATO75 said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catapult Carnage Titan - ProShot edition
> 
> Gold PRECISE Third-generation International Version 20 x 15 x .85 bands
> 
> Die-punched microfiber pouch
> 
> 6" active/ 35" draw
> 
> 3/8" steel
> 
> Steel can target
> 
> 20210305_174659.jpg 20210305_174702.jpg
> 20210305_174716.jpg 20210305_174707.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my next frame right there. How do you like it? I love the original Titan hunter. It is a great frame.
Click to expand...

I've only had it about a week and I have already fell in love with it.

I find it very comfortable and it shoots really well for me.

I am going to try and do a review if I can find some free time.


----------



## Scrat

Finished up a new chalice build and put it through the paces. Lots of spinner shooting and one can. It shoots like a laser beam. 









My brother is in town and was interested in trying out a slingshot. I set him up with some light bands on a frame. He took to it right away and cut his first can!

I'm sending him home with my scout LT and some .5 precise bandsets haha.

I also got some pouch sling mail from Rayshot. Rigged up one of the super sure Roos on the torque and cut a couple of cans with it. Fantastic pouch! If you haven't tried them you should. 









Ray was very generous and included some extras in a few different materials that Can't wait to try out. The blue Roo looks especially nice!








Great day of shooting and tinkering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Testing out a new build a Cedar Conus 1/2 in. straight cut .55 BSB and the mini OPFS with 2040s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


That cdar came out Nice,very pretty wood and conus too


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Testing out a new build a Cedar Conus 1/2 in. straight cut .55 BSB and the mini OPFS with 2040s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That cdar came out Nice,very pretty wood and conus too
Click to expand...

Thanks skarrd! Was a fun build

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Shooting these today...

*Eastern Red Cedar Natty*
7 Stars 15 x 10 x .385 mm bands
Die-punched welding chaps leather pouch
6" active / 35" draw
1/4" steel & Clod Popper clays








*Wasp FTC*
Sumeike 20 x 15 x .40 mm bands
Wasp microfiber pouch
6" active / 35" draw
5/16" steel








*Wasp FTC*
Simple Shot Black 20 x 15 x .50 mm bands
Wasp microfiber pouch
6" active / 35" draw
3/8" steel & 1/2" marbles








Can and Pheasant head spinner took the brunt of the shots.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

cpu_melt_down said:


> Shooting these today...
> 
> *Eastern Red Cedar Natty*
> 7 Stars 15 x 10 x .385 mm bands
> Die-punched welding chaps leather pouch
> 6" active / 35" draw
> 1/4" steel & Clod Popper clays
> 20210307_115212.jpg
> 
> *Wasp FTC*
> Sumeike 20 x 15 x .40 mm bands
> Wasp microfiber pouch
> 6" active / 35" draw
> 5/16" steel
> 20210307_120230.jpg
> 
> *Wasp FTC*
> Simple Shot Black 20 x 15 x .50 mm bands
> Wasp microfiber pouch
> 6" active / 35" draw
> 3/8" steel & 1/2" marbles
> 20210307_121012.jpg
> 
> Can and Pheasant head spinner took the brunt of the shots.
> 20210307_122735.jpg 20210307_122741.jpg


Good selection, those pheasant heads make good targets


----------



## ATO75

cpu_melt_down said:


> Shooting these today...
> 
> *Eastern Red Cedar Natty*
> 7 Stars 15 x 10 x .385 mm bands
> Die-punched welding chaps leather pouch
> 6" active / 35" draw
> 1/4" steel & Clod Popper clays
> 20210307_115212.jpg
> 
> *Wasp FTC*
> Sumeike 20 x 15 x .40 mm bands
> Wasp microfiber pouch
> 6" active / 35" draw
> 5/16" steel
> 20210307_120230.jpg
> 
> *Wasp FTC*
> Simple Shot Black 20 x 15 x .50 mm bands
> Wasp microfiber pouch
> 6" active / 35" draw
> 3/8" steel & 1/2" marbles
> 20210307_121012.jpg
> 
> Can and Pheasant head spinner took the brunt of the shots.
> 20210307_122735.jpg 20210307_122741.jpg


I love that FTC frame. First time shooting it was like I had been shooting it for years!


----------



## ATO75

Scrat said:


> Finished up a new chalice build and put it through the paces. Lots of spinner shooting and one can. It shoots like a laser beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is in town and was interested in trying out a slingshot. I set him up with some light bands on a frame. He took to it right away and cut his first can!
> 
> I'm sending him home with my scout LT and some .5 precise bandsets haha.
> 
> I also got some pouch sling mail from Rayshot. Rigged up one of the super sure Roos on the torque and cut a couple of cans with it. Fantastic pouch! If you haven't tried them you should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray was very generous and included some extras in a few different materials that Can't wait to try out. The blue Roo looks especially nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great day of shooting and tinkering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How would someone get their hands on some pouches like that? Is there a website someone could check out......asking for a friend......if my wife asks..lol


----------



## StringSlap

I've dipped my toes in the butterfly pool before, but decided to get serious about it. Took a little time this morning and got 3/4 mostly sorted out. My natural, comfortable stance has me hitting a bit high. Tried a few other things, but rather than force myself into an uncomfortable position, I'll just hold low. Cut this can before I got the hold under sorted, so it's high and a bit sloppy, but it'll do.

Island Made wood Heavy Hitter. Bands are unknown, but I believe they are Sumeike .5 and cut 1/2 - 3/4 taper, with 10.5" active length (About a 50" draw).


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> I've dipped my toes in the butterfly pool before, but decided to get serious about it. Took a little time this morning and got 3/4 mostly sorted out. My natural, comfortable stance has me hitting a bit high. Tried a few other things, but rather than force myself into an uncomfortable position, I'll just hold low. Cut this can before I got the hold under sorted, so it's high and a bit sloppy, but it'll do.
> 
> Island Made wood Heavy Hitter. Bands are unknown, but I believe they are Sumeike .5 and cut 1/2 - 3/4 taper, with 10.5" active length (About a 50" draw).
> 
> butterfly_cut.jpg


Nice shooting brother. I keep dipping my toe in the butterfly pool. I just shoot better short draw so I keep going back. BUT when I im just busting cans butterfly is so much fun. The speed is crazy.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

AKA Forgotten said:


> Good selection, those pheasant heads make good targets


I'm surprised how well they last. I've had one strung up over my catch box for over a year.

Mostly shoot it with clays, but it has endured all the weather of the seasons.

It rates bonus points when my friends stop by to shoot.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

ATO75 said:


> I love that FTC frame. First time shooting it was like I had been shooting it for years!


Yeah I like them too. Heck, I like all Wasp frames.

I bought two to try the different shooting arrangements (logo to the front/logo to the rear).

I'm a logo to the front guy. The debate rages on...


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Shoulder's a bit messed up this weekend, so not very much shooting. Hanging out with a bag of BLO instead


----------



## ATO75

cpu_melt_down said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that FTC frame. First time shooting it was like I had been shooting it for years!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I like them too. Heck, I like all Wasp frames.
> 
> I bought two to try the different shooting arrangements (logo to the front/logo to the rear).
> 
> I'm a logo to the front guy. The debate rages on...
Click to expand...

I have tried both. I like shooting it mustang but if the handle was about 1/2 longer I may be shooting it raptor.


----------



## Stankard757

Fowler Hornet and the Fat Lizard









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Looking at cpu_melt_downs post got me thinking that I haven't shot one of my Wasp frames in a bit so I pulled out my uniphoxx. Slapped some .5 sumeike on and let 'er rip


----------



## cpu_melt_down

I like those para wraps Stankard757 & ATO75.


----------



## ATO75

cpu_melt_down said:


> I like those para wraps Stankard757 & ATO75.


I uploaded the tutorial on here if you want to check it out.


----------



## Stankard757

cpu_melt_down said:


> I like those para wraps Stankard757 & ATO75.


Thanks man. West country whipping knot.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Stankard757 said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like those para wraps Stankard757 & ATO75.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. West country whipping knot.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thats a good one. Holds great and not too complicated. My kind of wrap.


----------



## raventree78

ATO75 said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like those para wraps Stankard757 & ATO75.
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded the tutorial on here if you want to check it out.
Click to expand...

Where would one find this tutorial? Thanks


----------



## ATO75

raventree78 said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like those para wraps Stankard757 & ATO75.
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded the tutorial on here if you want to check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where would one find this tutorial? Thanks
Click to expand...

Its in the video forum here. ????


----------



## Stankard757

raventree78 said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like those para wraps Stankard757 & ATO75.
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded the tutorial on here if you want to check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where would one find this tutorial? Thanks
Click to expand...

I remember ATO75s. Can't remember the title. Boatswain's Mate and "YouTube"

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

ATO75 said:


> Scrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up a new chalice build and put it through the paces. Lots of spinner shooting and one can. It shoots like a laser beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is in town and was interested in trying out a slingshot. I set him up with some light bands on a frame. He took to it right away and cut his first can!
> 
> I'm sending him home with my scout LT and some .5 precise bandsets haha.
> 
> I also got some pouch sling mail from Rayshot. Rigged up one of the super sure Roos on the torque and cut a couple of cans with it. Fantastic pouch! If you haven't tried them you should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray was very generous and included some extras in a few different materials that Can't wait to try out. The blue Roo looks especially nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great day of shooting and tinkering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How would someone get their hands on some pouches like that? Is there a website someone could check out......asking for a friend......if my wife asks..lol
Click to expand...

i beleive he sells on Ebay and probably on here somewhere


----------



## Covert5

ATO75, here's the link to super sure pouches: https://slingshotforum.com/forum/194-supersure-slingshots-and-pouches-forum/


----------



## 10.1k

Been shooting this Oregon Oak natty for about a week now & it goes wherever you point it. So put a heavy band set on her to see if she liked going big.....and she did.
Finished with 6coats of gun stock finish tru oìl. 
Thanks
















Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Covert5 said:


> ATO75, here's the link to super sure pouches: https://slingshotforum.com/forum/194-supersure-slingshots-and-pouches-forum/


Thanks man!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Shooting clay ammo today


----------



## bingo

Today's choice 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Getting some more practice in with the uniphoxx today. These shots were only from 26feet. First shots were a little high. Cant wait to shoot outside and 10m again.


----------



## StringSlap

Thumper shooting 3/4 butterfly. Really getting into a groove with 3/4. Surprised that the velocity isn't as much as I thought it would be. Shooting SSB .7 cut 1/2 - 3/4 and 10" active (500%) I'm getting 215 fps average with 3/8. My targets seem like they are getting hit much harder, but I was getting over 240 fps with .6 and my short draw. Not looking for too much more so have to tweak things and get back to that 240+ area.


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> Thumper shooting 3/4 butterfly. Really getting into a groove with 3/4. Surprised that the velocity isn't as much as I thought it would be. Shooting SSB .7 cut 1/2 - 3/4 and 10" active (500%) I'm getting 215 fps average with 3/8. My targets seem like they are getting hit much harder, but I was getting over 240 fps with .6 and my short draw. Not looking for too much more so have to tweak things and get back to that 240+ area.
> 
> ssb_butter.jpg


I haven't checked the elongation on the black yet but the yellow is 700% if they are similar you may want to trim those bands down to get your speed up. Its worth a try


----------



## StringSlap

ATO75 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper shooting 3/4 butterfly. Really getting into a groove with 3/4. Surprised that the velocity isn't as much as I thought it would be. Shooting SSB .7 cut 1/2 - 3/4 and 10" active (500%) I'm getting 215 fps average with 3/8. My targets seem like they are getting hit much harder, but I was getting over 240 fps with .6 and my short draw. Not looking for too much more so have to tweak things and get back to that 240+ area.
> 
> ssb_butter.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't checked the elongation on the black yet but the yellow is 700% if they are similar you may want to trim those bands down to get your speed up. Its worth a try
Click to expand...

It's Simple Shot black elastic. They recommend 400 - 500% elongation. Which yellow are you referring to?


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper shooting 3/4 butterfly. Really getting into a groove with 3/4. Surprised that the velocity isn't as much as I thought it would be. Shooting SSB .7 cut 1/2 - 3/4 and 10" active (500%) I'm getting 215 fps average with 3/8. My targets seem like they are getting hit much harder, but I was getting over 240 fps with .6 and my short draw. Not looking for too much more so have to tweak things and get back to that 240+ area.
> 
> ssb_butter.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't checked the elongation on the black yet but the yellow is 700% if they are similar you may want to trim those bands down to get your speed up. Its worth a try
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Simple Shot black elastic. They recommend 400 - 500% elongation. Which yellow are you referring to?
Click to expand...

Lol I thought you were talking about snipersling. People also refer to those as ss. Woops


----------



## ATO75

Man oh man this might be my favorite wasp slingshot. It just shoots excellent.


----------



## bingo

Port boy mule today's choice 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

bingo said:


> Port boy mule today's choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Thats a beauty right there brother!


----------



## bingo

ATO75 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy mule today's choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a beauty right there brother!
Click to expand...

Thanks bro love it myself 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Shot some cans with these two today.









Para-tabbed Oak Nattie

Theraband tan tubes

Supersure pouch

7" active / 35" draw

3/8" steel

Para-tabbed Cedar Nattie

Precise .65 - 1/2" straight cut

No name microfiber pouch

7" active / 35" draw

3/8" steel


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I came out of hibernation and shot this one with 5/16" steel.









This guy came out to soak up some sun,too.


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Man oh man this might be my favorite wasp slingshot. It just shoots excellent.


I agree! I just got one from "slide easy" on the weekend and I can't put it down. It's a fantastic butterfly frame, have not tried it short draw yet.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man oh man this might be my favorite wasp slingshot. It just shoots excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I just got one from "slide easy" on the weekend and I can't put it down. It's a fantastic butterfly frame, have not tried it short draw yet.
Click to expand...

I haven't tried butterfly with it. Yet next band set ill give it a go.


----------



## Island made

Shooting my micarta sleeked down HMH style "black out" lately. Made this one to be a edc beater that's lightweight but can handle the heavy hunting bands.


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS




----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS




----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Shooting my micarta sleeked down HMH style "black out" lately. Made this one to be a edc beater that's lightweight but can handle the heavy hunting bands. B1AC7C5C-3C82-40D4-B88D-A5C9874B6386.jpeg 746D32EF-87DC-4FF0-BD77-CCD003B3BECC.jpeg D1F0A850-B1A7-433D-AA00-973BB63F3F97.jpeg


Nice frame you have there and a good looking shooting buddy too. Thats a great way to kill some time for sure!


----------



## bingo

Afew natural and portboy champ 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ZippyBands

bingo,

Those naturals are sure nice looking, especially the narrow sling in the middle...!

They look super functional too!


----------



## KawKan

Dialing in the new Osage Natty! She's a shooter!


----------



## Court215

Prong tip by Lee Silva.


----------



## bingo

ZippyBands said:


> bingo,
> Those naturals are sure nice looking, especially the narrow sling in the middle...!
> They look super functional too!


Thanks buddy like to get them comfy as a can

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today conus and stout,5/16s and 3/8s combo


----------



## Cass

Hi here is a pfs in paduk wood I made today, finished one made 5. Shoots great! The other's are Osage orange, and bloodwood. Will finish soon.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shot this one today.


----------



## bingo

Little champ and a natty today tryin to finish a soup can off
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

Out in the park enjoyin this spring weather. Shooter from OOAK Forge


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Punished a soup can today with my 85% mule I made a couple years ago.





















Olive board cut w/ China Berry swells

Usopp 15 x 10 x .8 bands

Die-cut microfiber pouch

7" active / 35" draw

.44 cal steel


----------



## Cass

Looks great!!


----------



## Island made

cpu_melt_down said:


> Punished a soup can today with my 85% mule I made a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210311_175321.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210311_175313.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210311_175300.jpg
> 
> Olive board cut w/ China Berry swells
> Usopp 15 x 10 x .8 bands
> Die-cut microfiber pouch
> 7" active / 35" draw
> .44 cal steel


That's a beauty!


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. hdpe littlefoot & ninji black widow mini taurus looped tuber. 24', .5 shots,12gr airsoft bbs


----------



## StringSlap

Finally got into the woods after a long winter! Shooting my Island Made natty chalice with .4 Sumeike and 1/4 steel. Smos Slings resin frame with 100% Slingshot ,55 and 5/16.


----------



## ATO75

cpu_melt_down said:


> Punished a soup can today with my 85% mule I made a couple years ago.
> 
> 20210311_175321.jpg 20210311_175313.jpg 20210311_175300.jpg
> 
> Olive board cut w/ China Berry swells
> Usopp 15 x 10 x .8 bands
> Die-cut microfiber pouch
> 7" active / 35" draw
> .44 cal steel


Thats really nice!


----------



## Ibojoe

Court215 said:


> Prong tip by Lee Silva.


Very cool Court. I haven't seen one of those in years. I always figured they shot well. Nice collector!


----------



## Court215

Ibojoe said:


> Court215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prong tip by Lee Silva.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool Court. I haven't seen one of those in years. I always figured they shot well. Nice collector!
Click to expand...

Haha yeah that's from pretty early on in the hobby for me. What's really interesting is the finish he put on the hdpe. I have no idea how he did it but it has a soft, kind of velvety feel. I would love to find one of his steinbukk pfs's with the palm swell one day too.


----------



## chrisbolivia

Nouvelle cible 
Cadre Ebs 1 
Bandes précis 0.75 
22/12 Billes 8mn


----------



## bingo

1st few shots with this natural and 8 mm set ups 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

I noticed that all I had on me today had olive. My favorite


----------



## slingitgood

sorry I cant read Chinese but this is what I shoot


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> I noticed that all I had on me today had olive. My favorite


Beautys Joe 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

100 shots with the Wasp FTC and some sumeike .45. I really like these bands. The draw is so light.


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> 100 shots with the Wasp FTC and some sumeike .45. I really like these bands. The draw is so light.


Awesome shooting!

Here's my 25 shots at 15 meters.....safest place is the bull


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 shots with the Wasp FTC and some sumeike .45. I really like these bands. The draw is so light.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shooting!
> Here's my 25 shots at 15 meters.....safest place is the bull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6075D42F-E1D4-4522-9BCD-57A6783DF2A1.jpeg
Click to expand...

Sweet shooting brother!15m too thats awesome!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

slingitgood said:


> sorry I cant read Chinese but this is what I shoot P1030366.jpg P1030367.jpg


The Lion Mouth is an excellent frame, I have a few and just the job


----------



## Cass

Hi, these are what I shoot today, made more for the weekend, thought it was going to rain. Ready for handwork. Bloodwood, Osage orange, paduk, and ebony.


----------



## Stankard757

Out with my away from home setups an @Palmettoflyer hdpe Lizard and PVC Spring breaker both banded red single 1632 for clay









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Plinked around with this one today...









*Ocularis Axiom Rebel Deluxe*

GZK black 20 x 15 x .4 bands

Die punched microfiber pouch

Clod popper clays


----------



## Court215

ATO75 said:


> 100 shots with the Wasp FTC and some sumeike .45. I really like these bands. The draw is so light.


Sick groups man!!


----------



## Court215

The Real Bronze Bomber, the heavy phoxx.


----------



## StringSlap

Getting acquainted with my latest addition!


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. 24', airsoft bbs, 1632 bands. and i only thought the .12 grain wouldn't penetrate the paper, as seen by the purple torque's 2 shots that did.

View attachment 315662


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. 24', airsoft bbs, 1632 bands. and i only thought the .12 grain wouldn't penetrate the paper, as seen by the purple torque's 2 shots that did.







sorry for the double post


----------



## ATO75

I split a chunk of yellow birch up this morning and made this guy. I just had to shoot it. I will finish it up with oil when these bands are done.


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> I split a chunk of yellow birch up this morning and made this guy. I just had to shoot it. I will finish it up with oil when these bands are done.


That's a beauty! Gonna look even better when the finish hits it.


----------



## Island made

Shooting this little Baltic birch imp Pfs sporting hunting power butter bands shooting 7/16" steel.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Shooting this little Baltic birch imp Pfs sporting hunting power butter bands shooting 7/16" steel. 7C95B7C7-A10D-4947-A0B3-EC5A9A4DF4B2.jpeg


Sweet! Looks like you can put some nasty bands on that little guy!


----------



## Stankard757

Some fun before work with the Lizard and 3/8 clay









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this little Baltic birch imp Pfs sporting hunting power butter bands shooting 7/16" steel. 7C95B7C7-A10D-4947-A0B3-EC5A9A4DF4B2.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Looks like you can put some nasty bands on that little guy!
Click to expand...

Sure can! Simple shot black .4 cut 1 1/4" to 3/4" 12" active. Sure sends a sleeping pill.


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> Getting acquainted with my latest addition!
> 
> HH_2.jpg


Thats georgous! Where did you get that beauty?


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Getting my workout today with this brute...















Ash board cut clone (BunnyBuster Hammermill)

Linatex 15 x 10 x 1/16 bands

Supersure Pouch

7" active / 35" draw

12 x 12 mm roller bearings


----------



## StringSlap

ATO75 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting acquainted with my latest addition!
> 
> HH_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Thats georgous! Where did you get that beauty?
Click to expand...

Got it in a trade with Appalachian Flipshooter (Josh) but he got it in a trade and not sure who made it. I'm trying to find out!


----------



## 31610

Today’s poison


----------



## eaglerockdude

Did you just get it? It was about my 8th slingshot, in order of purchase, and it became my favorite...first slingshot I did not need to wrap..built in padding...easy in the pocket...and..accurate.



slingshot_toddly said:


> The hornet with some snipersling .5 make a great combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Shooting this little Baltic birch imp Pfs sporting hunting power butter bands shooting 7/16" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7C95B7C7-A10D-4947-A0B3-EC5A9A4DF4B2.jpeg


thats a good looking PFS,very nice


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. ninji black widow topshot & mini taurus looped tuber. 24', 1632 bands, .12gr airsoft bbs, 5 shots. only 4 bbs in the pic because one went to the unforbidden kingdom never to return.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Trying this beastie out in the woods this morning on a can chase


----------



## andypandy1

Shooting my custom Scorpion by Lewis Pride


----------



## Stankard757

3/8 clay and Dunkin Donuts with hdpe Lizard









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

LBS BABY!


----------



## Court215

andypandy1 said:


> Shooting my custom Scorpion by Lewis Pride 2932DBC4-7AEF-42CE-9AE9-41874E729951.jpeg


Awesome frame and amazing background


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Shot these two today.

*Proshot Trident*

Double GZK Black 20 x 15 x .4 bands

Die-punched microfiber pouch

7" active / 35" draw

1/2" steel















*Bonegrip*

Simpleshot Black 20 x 15 x .6 bands

Die-punched microfiber pouch

7" active / 35" draw

3/8" steel


----------



## Ibojoe

cpu_melt_down said:


> Getting my workout today with this brute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210313_163547.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210313_163435_01.jpg
> 
> Ash board cut clone (BunnyBuster Hammermill)
> Linatex 15 x 10 x 1/16 bands
> Supersure Pouch
> 7" active / 35" draw
> 12 x 12 mm roller bearings


Heck yeah!!! Linitex and roller bearings! Smoooooth power. Love it.


----------



## Ibojoe

Spring is here in Arkansas!


----------



## slingshot_toddly

ATO75 said:


> slingshot_toddly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hornet with some snipersling .5 make a great combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try one of these but the shipping he charges is just crazy. Just cant bring my self to do it. It really looks great though. Is he the only one who sells these or can they be ordered from somewhere else?
Click to expand...

Mine was present from a friend so I'm sure but I see if my friend has one still. He ordered a few.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

My absolute favorite combo! Thumper, 100% Slingshot .55 and HTH pouch. Shot the heck out of these today!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out with this one today trying out a new 3D target. The pfs addiction continues


----------



## bingo

Little try out. 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Enjoying a split day 









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Mr. Pickles kinda day


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. hammer lt, the Duke, Magic Mo Chalice and the Rooster. 10m/11yds/33', clay ammo, 10 shots each.


----------



## Island made

Trying this one out today


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Decided to go with something completely different today, tree and hedgerow pruning


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 4 today, hoggy wild. hammer lt, the Duke, Magic Mo Chalice and the Rooster. 10m/11yds/33', clay ammo, 10 shots each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210316_115214.jpg


No Bulls brother Hoggy? What's going on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 4 today, hoggy wild. hammer lt, the Duke, Magic Mo Chalice and the Rooster. 10m/11yds/33', clay ammo, 10 shots each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210316_115214.jpg


No Bulls brother Hoggy? What's going on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 4 today, hoggy wild. hammer lt, the Duke, Magic Mo Chalice and the Rooster. 10m/11yds/33', clay ammo, 10 shots each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210316_115214.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> No Bulls brother Hoggy? What's going on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

hey not know, brother mo. the neighbor farmer's two donkeys were watching me and throwing me off. yeah, yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Cass

Hi finished this today osage orange and bloodwood. .55 bands ,shoots great but really cold here. Hand sanded to 8000 grit.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Some shots at the spinners today in between the rain showers.

I liked the first Titan so much, I bought a couple more for various banding options.

*Catapult Carnage Titan - Proshot Edition*

GZK Black 20 x 15 x .4 bands

Die punched leather pouch

7" active / 35" draw

Clod popper clays









Rained started back, so I moved inside.

*Maple Natty*

Gypsy tabs

Dankung 1632 tubes

Die punched microfiber pouch

7" active / 35" draw

.43g airsoft BB's


----------



## 31610

Still on this natty for a few shots after work ! The extra bit of light is so nice to have now just need country to warm up ;-)


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Took me 39 shots to hit my plastic golfball at 100ft. That was good because I only brought 40 3/8" steels on my walk! Scout LT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Too darn windy to shoot outside the last several days so I had to move into the garage to my 24' range. I'm glad I kept my Rubbermaid box.

Trying to aim small miss small and work on accuracy with a new frame I have in the works. Also I just realized the cardboard boxes from Target actually have targets on them haha.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

2 posts in 1 today what i'm shooting & raventree slingmail. 14 shots, had 20 out, but raggedy rain came and just as i was getting dialed in, hoggy wild. 33', clay ammo, ninji black widow poly ranger, 14 shots.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Just messing around and put together a setup that is perfect for shooting easy to find pebbles or clay ammo. A Ringfinger Hunter and some old skinny tubes 1650 (?) with some tabs. Shooting at trees about 100ft away and 2-3ft wide. If I can see a squirrel in the canopy I'll give it a run around for exercise. Definitely a setup with accuracy as an afterthought!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Just messing around and put together a setup that is perfect for shooting easy to find pebbles or clay ammo. A Ringfinger Hunter and some old skinny tubes 1650 (?) with some tabs. Shooting at trees about 100ft away and 2-3ft wide. If I can see a squirrel in the canopy I'll give it a run around for exercise. Definitely a setup with accuracy as an afterthought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always loved tabs


----------



## Island made

Still putting this new one through her paces. 20 shots 7/16" steel at 15 meters.


----------



## 31610

Light and lightening fast ;-)


----------



## StringSlap

Chased cans around the yard today with this walnut OPFS. Shooting .4 Precise, 1/2" straight, 12.5" active length, 1/2" clay, 3/4 butterfly (actually pretty close to full).

It's funny, I can shoot butterfly with full sized frames fairly well, but with a PFS frame I shoot butterfly considerably better, I make shots that surprise me!


----------



## bingo

These had a walk today again 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Guinness pairs well with a conus! Full butterfly and 1/2" clay.


----------



## Court215

Little plinking in the park yesterday. Does anyone know who made this frame?? I thought it was one of BigDH’s but I was mistaken


----------



## MOJAVE MO

This is the 4th variant of this White Oak natty. Now it finally acts and looks like a real slingshot! Shot it yesterday and taking out again today.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS

Slingshot shootin 17:03:2021




__
SLINGIN' SHOTS


__
Mar 18, 2021




One hundred 9,5mm lead balls, homemade topshot, and Precise Gold 1mm bands.
The second hour of...






One hundred 9,5mm lead balls, homemade topshot, and Precise Gold 1mm bands.
The second hour of slingshot shooting in my whole life


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out for some pruning with these two today in the twilight


----------



## bingo

Little hitter frame an 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

just this one today, oneproudmeximan slingmail. my ninji black widow mini taurus looped tuber. 10m, 60 shots, 1632 tubes.


----------



## Cass

Here is today's make. Purple heart and ebony swells. I have not have so much fun for along time, I love to make things, as well as shoot, yea for spring!!! The purple heart was extremely hard, but took a great polish. It was raining here today and I was bored. Shot a couple of times 50 shots, my new favorite!!


----------



## skarrd

these two today while the women were out


----------



## Valery

Сегодня так


----------



## Court215

Great thing about the rain is I get the park pretty much to myself. Awesome shooting day, frame definitely by Big Dan Hood


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> just this one today, oneproudmeximan slingmail. my ninji black widow mini taurus looped tuber. 10m, 60 shots, 1632 tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210318_163514.jpg


Shooting better than the TTF eh? Also your mailbox is full. I want to send you a couple of photos about 'the project'. Mo


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mixing it up with the 3d target again today, other than the weather had great fun ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO

In an hour or so I'll take a walk with this WASP Outlaw in g10. It will shoot the 9.5mm steel nice and flat. Speaking of which, I still don't like a flat frame. I am either going to add some scales or move it along.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

First try with the nano axe think I better go for a walk get the hang of it lol . Shooting a little wild


----------



## 31610

Well good walk can’t say much about my shooting dang I am out of practice


----------



## KawKan

G10s today. Orange is a slim version of The Bill Hays Ferret Hunter. Black is a prototype Hunter2020.

















Short draw on the Ferret Hunter, courtesy bands by @raventree78. Butterfly on the Prototype, Sumeike .50. All 3/8 steel.


----------



## 31610

KawKan said:


> G10s today. Orange is a slim version of The Bill Hays Ferret Hunter. Black is a prototype Hunter2020.[/size]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G10Can.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HunterProtoCan.JPG
> 
> Short draw on the Ferret Hunter, courtesy bands by @raventree78. Butterfly on the Prototype, Sumeike .50. All 3/8 steel.[/size]


lol that ferret hunter looks familiar


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> In an hour or so I'll take a walk with this WASP Outlaw in g10. It will shoot the 9.5mm steel nice and flat. Speaking of which, I still don't like a flat frame. I am either going to add some scales or move it along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scale it! Scale it! Scale it!


----------



## Island made

Natty from my buddy bingo!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Still shooting the Titans...


----------



## skarrd

playing around with this single band frameless rig,finally figuring it out,i think,works great with 5/8s marbles,a bit wild with anything smaller,might need lighter/narrower bands,used a peice of #95 paracod

rd for the pouch ties[?] and yellow.75 tapered band that broke at the pouch,didnt cut the can ,but beat the snot out of it,lol


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> playing around with this single band frameless rig,finally figuring it out,i think,works great with 5/8s marbles,a bit wild with anything smaller,might need lighter/narrower bands,used a peice of #95 paracod
> rd for the pouch ties[?] and yellow.75 tapered band that broke at the pouch,didnt cut the can ,but beat the snot out of it,lol


Nice. On the single band sling I made heavy bands tended to be a little wonky. Shot much better with lighter ones.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> playing around with this single band frameless rig,finally figuring it out,i think,works great with 5/8s marbles,a bit wild with anything smaller,might need lighter/narrower bands,used a peice of #95 paracod
> 
> rd for the pouch ties[?] and yellow.75 tapered band that broke at the pouch,didnt cut the can ,but beat the snot out of it lol


Hey that is a neat setup, maybe when you get it worked out you could tell me more about it? looks like something I would like to try


----------



## bingo

1 hit each afew shots in out a walk 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> Natty from my buddy bingo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41CA905D-F09F-4608-BB91-57D5579273A0.jpeg


How's it shoot buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

By far my favourite natty brother. Love the stance and the flat tops. It’s a perfect shooter. I might do a laced leather wrap on the handle like a bow handle if that’s alright with you?


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> By far my favourite natty brother. Love the stance and the flat tops. It's a perfect shooter. I might do a laced leather wrap on the handle like a bow handle if that's alright with you?


Yeah would like to see you do that 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Shot most of the day...

*Wasp G10 IMP*
SimpleShot Black 15 x 10 x .5 bands
Die-punched microfiber pouch
7" active / 35" draw
1/4" steel









*Wasp G10 Outlaw*
Precise .65 mm 1/2" straight cut bands
Die-punched microfiber pouch
7" active / 35" draw
5/16" steel









*Pocket Predator G10 Topshot*
Usopp 20 x 15 x .8 bands
Die-punched microfiber pouch
7" active / 35" draw
.44 cal steel

[








*SimpleShot **Axiom **Ocularis *
SimpleShot Black 20 x 15 x .6 bands
Die-punched microfiber pouch
7" active / 35" draw
3/8" steel









*SimpleShot Torque*
SimpleShot Black 20 x 15 x .6 bands
Die-punched microfiber pouch
7" active / 35" draw
3/8" steel









*SimpleShot Scout XT*
SimpleShot Black 20 x 15 x .6 bands
Die-punched microfiber pouch
7" active / 35" draw
3/8" steel









*SimpleShot Scout LT*
SimpleShot Black 20 x 15 x .6 bands
Die-punched microfiber pouch
7" active / 35" draw
3/8" steel


----------



## ATO75

KawKan said:


> G10s today. Orange is a slim version of The Bill Hays Ferret Hunter. Black is a prototype Hunter2020.
> G10Can.JPG
> 
> HunterProtoCan.JPG
> 
> Short draw on the Ferret Hunter, courtesy bands by @raventree78. Butterfly on the Prototype, Sumeike .50. All 3/8 steel.


Both of those are nice frames! Looks like tou had some fun!


----------



## ATO75

cpu_melt_down said:


> Still shooting the Titans...
> 
> 20210319_172223.jpg


Man I need one of those in my life. I love the Titan hunter and that frame looks more comfortable.


----------



## ATO75

cpu_melt_down said:


> Still shooting the Titans...
> 
> 20210319_172223.jpg


Man I need one of those in my life. I love the Titan hunter and that frame looks more comfortable.


----------



## ATO75

bingo said:


> 1 hit each afew shots in out a walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Ya got to love the feel of a wood frame!


----------



## ATO75

cpu_melt_down said:


> Shot most of the day...
> 
> *Wasp G10 IMP*
> SimpleShot Black 15 x 10 x .5 bands
> Die-punched microfiber pouch
> 7" active / 35" draw
> 1/4" steel
> 
> 20210320_135619.jpg
> 
> *Wasp G10 Outlaw*
> Precise .65 mm 1/2" straight cut bands
> Die-punched microfiber pouch
> 7" active / 35" draw
> 5/16" steel
> 
> 20210320_142954.jpg
> 
> *Pocket Predator G10 Topshot*
> Usopp 20 x 15 x .8 bands
> Die-punched microfiber pouch
> 7" active / 35" draw
> .44 cal steel
> 
> [ 20210320_144527.jpg
> 
> *SimpleShot **Axiom **Ocularis *
> SimpleShot Black 20 x 15 x .6 bands
> Die-punched microfiber pouch
> 7" active / 35" draw
> 3/8" steel
> 
> 20210320_150214.jpg
> 
> *SimpleShot Torque*
> SimpleShot Black 20 x 15 x .6 bands
> Die-punched microfiber pouch
> 7" active / 35" draw
> 3/8" steel
> 
> 20210320_151518.jpg
> 
> *SimpleShot Scout XT*
> SimpleShot Black 20 x 15 x .6 bands
> Die-punched microfiber pouch
> 7" active / 35" draw
> 3/8" steel
> 
> 20210320_153047.jpg
> 
> *SimpleShot Scout LT*
> SimpleShot Black 20 x 15 x .6 bands
> Die-punched microfiber pouch
> 7" active / 35" draw
> 3/8" steel
> 
> 20210320_153726.jpg


Wow you put some work in. How does your pouch hand feel?


----------



## cpu_melt_down

ATO75 said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still shooting the Titans...
> 
> 20210319_172223.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Man I need one of those in my life. I love the Titan hunter and that frame looks more comfortable.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I wanted a Titan Hunter but didn't have Facebook or Instagram.

So, I went with the ProShot model. I liked the first one so much I picked up two more.

After that, I made an Instagram account and order two Titan Hunters :naughty:


----------



## ATO75

cpu_melt_down said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still shooting the Titans...
> 
> 20210319_172223.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Man I need one of those in my life. I love the Titan hunter and that frame looks more comfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I wanted a Titan Hunter but didn't have Facebook or Instagram.
> 
> So, I went with the ProShot model. I liked the first one so much I picked up two more.
> 
> After that, I made an Instagram account and order two Titan Hunters :naughty:
Click to expand...

Lol really? I will be ordering one of those Titan pro's soon. And I'll be honest I had to stop my self from buying the other 2 sizes of Titan hunters. There are just so many choices. Now he has that classic or companion (cant remember what it is called) but I want one of those too. Lol


----------



## cpu_melt_down

ATO75 said:


> Wow you put some work in. How does your pouch hand feel?


It hurts.

I have a "goofy foot" grip (Thumb on bottom).

I really strive to grip the ammo and not the pouch.

Light bands for the next few days for sure.


----------



## Stankard757

Finally no rain! Haven't been able to shoot in a week. Cans and spinners with these three.

I think I may have over "greened" the bent frame









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi here are some of the targets I shot today.the target board is 48' the white target on the post is 58' I had multiple clay targets at 62',70' 81' and my best at 103.8' I didn't count how many shots except to the furthest was 4 shots until I hit it. I used the two slingshots I made for this, one with .55 bands and the other with .70. Great weather!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cass said:


> Hi here are some of the targets I shot today.the target board is 48' the white target on the post is 58' I had multiple clay targets at 62',70' 81' and my best at 103.8' I didn't count how many shots except to the furthest was 4 shots until I hit it. I used the two slingshots I made for this, one with .55 bands and the other with .70. Great weather!


Beautiful spot you have there Cass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Thanks, that's my dad's house. I take care of him on the weekends, we have a nurse during the week, he had a heart attack about 2months ago, doing well now, 92, I am 62, I live in a very wooded area, 20 acres on the first ridge of the blue ridge system. From my deck I can see Dulles airport witch is 2 hours away. I don't get many long shots at my house, but a lot more targets


----------



## Ibojoe

The Island Made Halbert. Gzk.66


----------



## Cass

Very pretty, great grip shape!


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> playing around with this single band frameless rig,finally figuring it out,i think,works great with 5/8s marbles,a bit wild with anything smaller,might need lighter/narrower bands,used a peice of #95 paracod
> rd for the pouch ties[?] and yellow.75 tapered band that broke at the pouch,didnt cut the can ,but beat the snot out of it,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. On the single band sling I made heavy bands tended to be a little wonky. Shot much better with lighter ones.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

i made one with 1/2 in TBG and it shoots a lot better with the 5/18s,this is gonna be an interesting experiment


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> playing around with this single band frameless rig,finally figuring it out,i think,works great with 5/8s marbles,a bit wild with anything smaller,might need lighter/narrower bands,used a peice of #95 paracod
> 
> rd for the pouch ties[?] and yellow.75 tapered band that broke at the pouch,didnt cut the can ,but beat the snot out of it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that is a neat setup, maybe when you get it worked out you could tell me more about it? looks like something I would like to try
Click to expand...

i will post as i get the hang of it,it is an interesting way of shooting


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cass said:


> Thanks, that's my dad's house. I take care of him on the weekends, we have a nurse during the week, he had a heart attack about 2months ago, doing well now, 92, I am 62, I live in a very wooded area, 20 acres on the first ridge of the blue ridge system. From my deck I can see Dulles airport witch is 2 hours away. I don't get many long shots at my house, but a lot more targets


So sorry to hear about your Dad, but glad to hear he is better.....wish mine was still around, but lost him at 67 on my 40th birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Shooting the FUG today that Monroe [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention] made me with some 5/16 steel from 25'.....pretty crappy accuracy ( on my part, not the frame ) but I might be lucky to put 100 rounds down range in a week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Shooting the FUG today that Monroe [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention] made me with some 5/16 steel from 25'.....pretty crappy accuracy ( on my part, not the frame ) but I might be lucky to put 100 rounds down range in a week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good to me Darrell, that sheet of cardboard didn't stand a chance! Great to see you shooting! How do you like the BSB bands? Are they too soft, or maybe a tad long for you? I've learned that band tension at full draw is directly related to grouping accuracy.


----------



## Berkshire bred

This is my go to frame currently, homemade board cut / laminate. Comprised of European oak, sapele and some white cloth micarta. Needs re sanding and oiling at some point. It’s wearing TBG (from an old roll I’ve had for years) 30mm to 20mm tailored for half butterfly with a home cut boot leather pouch. Ammo will be 9.5 steel and 9.5 x 12mm home cast lead cylinders.


----------



## Stankard757

These 3 Fowler Hornet SS blk .6 semi BF, PFS 60 and Fat Lizard BSB .5 full BF









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Enjoying the signs of spring!


----------



## Stankard757

Wife decided she wanted to join in for a shooting session..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi I got this neat target for Christmas, first day trying. It sets a new target up when you hit the other, totally mechanical. It come with several sizes of targets, and can order more. I built a wood box to protect the front in the catchbox. I also had a bad fork hit, and destroyed my Osage orange sling!! Oh well, I guess I will have to make another.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Palmettoflyer said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the FUG today that Monroe [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention] made me with some 5/16 steel from 25'.....pretty crappy accuracy ( on my part, not the frame ) but I might be lucky to put 100 rounds down range in a week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good to me Darrell, that sheet of cardboard didn't stand a chance! Great to see you shooting! How do you like the BSB bands? Are they too soft, or maybe a tad long for you? I've learned that band tension at full draw is directly related to grouping accuracy.
Click to expand...

Well, not being the active shooter some are, they still feel pretty good to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Enjoying the signs of spring! A2189D43-C2A4-4C0B-A14F-1A263B310806.jpeg


Me too brother. I spent ghe day shooting today and loved every second of it.


----------



## ATO75

Cass said:


> Hi I got this neat target for Christmas, first day trying. It sets a new target up when you hit the other, totally mechanical. It come with several sizes of targets, and can order more. I built a wood box to protect the front in the catchbox. I also had a bad fork hit, and destroyed my Osage orange sling!! Oh well, I guess I will have to make another.


I have been looking at these i was just afraid that I would shoot the ???? out of the front. Lol


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Plinked at some cans today with these two light setups.

*SimpleShot Scout LT*
Precise Gen.2 Gray 20 x 15 x .45 bands
Die-punched microfiber pouch
7" active / 35" draw
Clod popper clays

*Catapult Carnage Titan - Proshot Edition*
GZK White 20 x 15 x .57 bands
Die punched microfiber pouch
7" active / 35" draw
Clod popper clays


----------



## 31610

Axe today


----------



## eaglerockdude

wow nice shootin.



Island made said:


> Still putting this new one through her paces. 20 shots 7/16" steel at 15 meters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A33750C6-FCCA-4DFD-8FE4-B7827791635F.jpeg


----------



## bingo

Afew shots in with the little hitter frame 8 steels 






























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Afew shots in with the little hitter frame 8 steels 






























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

It was a Lil plinker kinda day


----------



## kasperthelost

I was shooting these babies today with airsoft beads and .177 bbs.









Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just this one today, oneproudmeximan slingmail. my ninji black widow mini taurus looped tuber. 10m, 60 shots, 1632 tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210318_163514.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting better than the TTF eh? Also your mailbox is full. I want to send you a couple of photos about 'the project'. Mo
> 
> just saw this magic mo brother figer, emptying now.
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

swamp ninji HTS today, hoggy wild. 10m, 3/8' steel, 20 shots


----------



## Scrat

After reading Snydes recent post I decided to dip my toes in the long band waters. Set up this chalice with a .5 SSB, 10" AL. I was doing what I assume was 1/2 butterfly. Probably about 40" draw. I ran out of daylight so I was shooting short range in the garage. But not too bad so far. I definitely could get into this. 








Gonna try it on some cans tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Couple little nattys on a soup can









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Out bingoing a can just not enough time to split it haha


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Out bingoing a can just not enough time to split it haha


Nice one bro 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterSon

Beautiful day today. Shooting 5/16 steel shot at a 4" target 90' away at the base of the maple tree. Using a Scout LT with looped 1632 tubes and a titanium GZK with single 1745 tubes. Both really zip the 5/16 steel.


----------



## Scrat

Well it wasn't too pretty but got it done. First can at half butterfly. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Today it's the turn of the stubby natty trying out the Warrior Samurai pouches


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

AKA Forgotten said:


> Today it's the turn of the stubby natty trying out the Warrior Samurai pouches


LOL, love the patch on your sling bag ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today it's the turn of the stubby natty trying out the Warrior Samurai pouches
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, love the patch on your sling bag !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Just seems to sum up my whole approach to life ????????


----------



## hoggy

just these 2 early this morning, hoggy wild. black widow topshot & black widow mini taurus tuber.


----------



## HunterSon

Another great day, SimpleShot Hammer and bands shooting 3/8 steel.


----------



## bingo

Started ttf today finished the soup can set up a new tinned fruit can tryed some lead and steel both sides 1st side lead 2nd side steel 





































Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Today was a monster hunt, loving these Samurai pouches


----------



## kasperthelost

Shooting these today setup with 0.4 SS black tapered from 13mm to 8mm shooting an assortment of ammo from 7mm to 1/4 to airsoft beads to .177 bbs they all seem to work good with this setup.. Keep Shooting..
















Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

kasperthelost said:


> Shooting these today setup with 0.4 SS black tapered from 13mm to 8mm shooting an assortment of ammo from 7mm to 1/4 to airsoft beads to .177 bbs they all seem to work good with this setup.. Keep Shooting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


 Kasper, what is that metal frame on the left? I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasperthelost

Actually it's one from Amazon that I bought because I liked it too lol it's small but that's why I wanted it. Maybe this screenshot can help you find it if you want..









Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

kasperthelost said:


> Actually it's one from Amazon that I bought because I liked it too lol it's small but that's why I wanted it. Maybe this screenshot can help you find it if you want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasperthelost

It says stainless steel but mine sticks to a magnet I'm pretty sure stainless isn't supposed to but I was just happy it was some sort of steel...

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Got into the woods before the rain arrived.









Then got into the basement and put my Pocket Thumper to work!


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. HTS blank 1/4" & secret agent extended. no bands on the sae because i used the same bandset on both.


----------



## raventree78

Another Lil Plinker day.  Don't remember who sent me the bird head target, but it is a lot of fun to shoot at and even more fun to hit  I definitely recommend it!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> The Island Made Halbert. Gzk.66


That is a nice fork, I wanted it the minute Shane posted it. How does it perform?


----------



## AKA Forgotten

raventree78 said:


> Another Lil Plinker day.  Don't remember who sent me the bird head target, but it is a lot of fun to shoot at and even more fun to hit  I definitely recommend it!


Got my Pheasant spinner from Celtic Cattys. They do a 3D version now even more fun ????


----------



## HunterSon

Ocularis with 1636 tubes and a Scout LT with flat bands, zipping 3/8 steel.


----------



## bingo

New frame and a home made spinner 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi banded up my aluminum sling, and I made a target frame for spinners. Just 3\8" mild steel cold bent about 5 ' tall. I can place this anywhere it not to rocky, like a croquet wicket.


----------



## ATO75

Shooting my new toy from wasp today. The mumba is a real fun shooter. Trying a warrior ninja pouch and liking it a lot.


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> New frame and a home made spinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Cool frame,i love using spoons for spinners,with the air guns too


----------



## Slide-Easy

It is blowing a full gale here today, clear blue skies, sunny, warm enough for shorts. I put a fresh bandset on this fork and intend to shoot the piss out of it this afternoon. I even ordered another 50lbs of steel so I could shoot, today, with out a conscience....


----------



## bingo

Afew shots in today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

StringSlap said:


> Got into the woods before the rain arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> axel.jpeg
> 
> Then got into the basement and put my Pocket Thumper to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pocket.jpeg


That Thumper sure is nice.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Slide-Easy said:


> It is blowing a full gale here today, clear blue skies, sunny, warm enough for shorts. I put a fresh bandset on this fork and intend to shoot the piss out of it this afternoon. I even ordered another 50lbs of steel so I could shoot, today, with out a conscience....
> 
> 20210326_124806.jpg


That is stunning ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Trying out Dark Destroyer band today and loved it ????


----------



## Slide-Easy

AKA Forgotten said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is blowing a full gale here today, clear blue skies, sunny, warm enough for shorts. I put a fresh bandset on this fork and intend to shoot the piss out of it this afternoon. I even ordered another 50lbs of steel so I could shoot, today, with out a conscience....
> 
> 20210326_124806.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That is stunning
Click to expand...

 Thanks, I have really enjoyed it. I have to be honest, the fork Shane just made for me gives it a run for it's money. They both cut like scalpels.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Slide-Easy said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is blowing a full gale here today, clear blue skies, sunny, warm enough for shorts. I put a fresh bandset on this fork and intend to shoot the piss out of it this afternoon. I even ordered another 50lbs of steel so I could shoot, today, with out a conscience....20210326_124806.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That is stunning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I have really enjoyed it. I have to be honest, the fork Shane just made for me gives it a run for it's money. They both cut like scalpels.
Click to expand...

Think you just summed up perfectly what a good frame feels like there. That feeling when the shots feel like they are being made by a scalpel and all you can see is the exact place you want to make the incision


----------



## Slide-Easy

AKA Forgotten said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is blowing a full gale here today, clear blue skies, sunny, warm enough for shorts. I put a fresh bandset on this fork and intend to shoot the piss out of it this afternoon. I even ordered another 50lbs of steel so I could shoot, today, with out a conscience....20210326_124806.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That is stunning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I have really enjoyed it. I have to be honest, the fork Shane just made for me gives it a run for it's money. They both cut like scalpels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think you just summed up perfectly what a good frame feels like there. That feeling when the shots feel like they are being made by a scalpel and all you can see is the exact place you want to make the incision
Click to expand...

When I shoot instinctively, that is all there is for that fleeting moment when I release...that exact spot.

In the 53 years I have spent here on this Earth, hitting my mark is something that I do very well...if only the rest was so easy.


----------



## Court215

Out on a walk with the Fug. Hope everyone’s enjoying the spring weather


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Love a FUG, great design by Matt [mention]you'llshootyereyeout [/mention]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Love a FUG, great design by Matt [mention]you'llshootyereyeout [/mention]
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites, the pinky ring really locks it in


----------



## bingo

Afew shots in this can and spinners today 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Got a little range setup behind the station
Coffee cup vs these two shootin clay
















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Trying out the Dark Destroyer bands 0.55 using 8mm (5/16) steels chasing a wild can


----------



## Hoss

Court215 said:


> Out on a walk with the Fug. Hope everyone's enjoying the spring weather


I have a lot of slingshots, many different types and shapes. I'll have to say out of all of them my homemade FUG is by far my favorite one.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

AKA Forgotten said:


> Trying out the Dark Destroyer bands 0.55 using 8mm (5/16) steels chasing a wild can


How do you like that band

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

bingo said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out the Dark Destroyer bands 0.55 using 8mm (5/16) steels chasing a wild can
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that band
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So far I'm loving it. Draw is a little heavier than the blue, but it really has a punch. Have three frames banded with it and have probably put about 250 shots down in total, no sign of any wear at all


----------



## 31610

Shooting a mini


----------



## StringSlap

AKA Forgotten said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out the Dark Destroyer bands 0.55 using 8mm (5/16) steels chasing a wild can
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that band
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far I'm loving it. Draw is a little heavier than the blue, but it really has a punch. Have three frames banded with it and have probably put about 250 shots down in total, no sign of any wear at all
Click to expand...

Who sells the DD bands?

And Bingo, go ahead and give them a try. If you don't like them, you know where to send them! I love your leftovers! Been shooting the .55 100% Slingshot with a 16 - 22 mm taper. My fork tips are a bit narrow so folding in half and then wrapping. Excellent accuracy and sending 8mm steel at just under 265 fps. Very nice setup.


----------



## bingo

AKA Forgotten said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out the Dark Destroyer bands 0.55 using 8mm (5/16) steels chasing a wild can
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that band
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far I'm loving it. Draw is a little heavier than the blue, but it really has a punch. Have three frames banded with it and have probably put about 250 shots down in total, no sign of any wear at all
Click to expand...

A seen it but have not tryd it out

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

StringSlap said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out the Dark Destroyer bands 0.55 using 8mm (5/16) steels chasing a wild can
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that band
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far I'm loving it. Draw is a little heavier than the blue, but it really has a punch. Have three frames banded with it and have probably put about 250 shots down in total, no sign of any wear at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who sells the DD bands?
> 
> And Bingo, go ahead and give them a try. If you don't like them, you know where to send them! I love your leftovers! Been shooting the .55 100% Slingshot with a 16 - 22 mm taper. My fork tips are a bit narrow so folding in half and then wrapping. Excellent accuracy and sending 8mm steel at just under 265 fps. Very nice setup.
Click to expand...

A think Al be tryin that out buddy received a frame with bands folded was tbg but changed that lol

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

bingo said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out the Dark Destroyer bands 0.55 using 8mm (5/16) steels chasing a wild can
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that band
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far I'm loving it. Draw is a little heavier than the blue, but it really has a punch. Have three frames banded with it and have probably put about 250 shots down in total, no sign of any wear at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who sells the DD bands?
> 
> And Bingo, go ahead and give them a try. If you don't like them, you know where to send them! I love your leftovers! Been shooting the .55 100% Slingshot with a 16 - 22 mm taper. My fork tips are a bit narrow so folding in half and then wrapping. Excellent accuracy and sending 8mm steel at just under 265 fps. Very nice setup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A think Al be tryin that out buddy received a frame with bands folded was tbg but changed that lol
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




StringSlap said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out the Dark Destroyer bands 0.55 using 8mm (5/16) steels chasing a wild can
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that band
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far I'm loving it. Draw is a little heavier than the blue, but it really has a punch. Have three frames banded with it and have probably put about 250 shots down in total, no sign of any wear at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who sells the DD bands?
> 
> And Bingo, go ahead and give them a try. If you don't like them, you know where to send them! I love your leftovers! Been shooting the .55 100% Slingshot with a 16 - 22 mm taper. My fork tips are a bit narrow so folding in half and then wrapping. Excellent accuracy and sending 8mm steel at just under 265 fps. Very nice setup.
Click to expand...

The bands come from Celtic Cattys. Shouldn't be any issues for anyone both sides of the pond postal wise as I often order from the States as well as UK

https://celticcattys.com/shop/ols/products/new-dark-destroyer-rolls-of-black-band


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Port boy said:


> Shooting a mini


That is Beautiful, is it Zebrano?


----------



## 31610

AKA Forgotten said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting a mini
> 
> 
> 
> That is Beautiful, is it Zebrano?
Click to expand...

think it's mahogany spalted it from skids from work I have two one the go . Trying get them sorted out before finishing


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Port boy said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting a mini
> 
> 
> 
> That is Beautiful, is it Zebrano?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think it's mahogany spalted it from skids from work I have two one the go . Trying get them sorted out before finishing
Click to expand...

Looking beautiful now, looking forward to seeing when finished


----------



## 31610

Haha I feed this rabbit for couple years now she sits and watches me shoot does not bother her lol . She looking a little big got be another one around


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,Plinkin with 3/8s steels


----------



## HOE

Dankung Rosewood Cobra, dig out mymy old collection! Shooting lead encased in modelling clay inside my bedroom, for safety! My very first time shooting a slingshot after quitting for 7 years!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Couldn't decide today, but wanted to shoot the Dark Destroyer 0.55 and try out the 0.40 with 8mm (5/16") steels. So I did the logical thing and loaded my bag


----------



## ATO75

Shooting the Enzo today. Snipersling .50 20-12 taper and a warrior pouch


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

ATO75 said:


> Shooting the Enzo today. Snipersling .50 20-12 taper and a warrior pouch


I like the elongated pinky hole on the Enzo better than the round on the standard Uniphoxx .....get a bit higher grip on the frame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Gina have a few shots today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the Enzo today. Snipersling .50 20-12 taper and a warrior pouch
> 
> 
> 
> I like the elongated pinky hole on the Enzo better than the round on the standard Uniphoxx .....get a bit higher grip on the frame
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh ya. That pinky hole mod made all the difference to me. They made many small changes but they made a huge difference in my opinion.


----------



## ATO75

I was gifted this frame by an awesome dude. I thought it would be great for a budget frame video. After shooting it a little I have to say I really like it. I was shooting 40mm flippers from 15m shockingly well. Lol Thanks Again brother.


----------



## ATO75

HOE said:


> Dankung Rosewood Cobra, dig out mymy old collection! Shooting lead encased in modelling clay inside my bedroom, for safety! My very first time shooting a slingshot after quitting for 7 years!
> 20210328_161016.jpg IMG_20210328_134900.jpg


Man that handle looks comfortable.


----------



## 31610

Put some new legs on bingo he shooting great ! First time with tiny ninja it’s a great shooter I like


----------



## hoggy

this one today, hoggy wild. got off ebay a few years ago. 3 bulls 20'/30 shots/.20gr airsoft bbs.


----------



## Tobor8Man

Saunders Wing and Clod Poppers.

Innovative, evolutionary, and accurate. There was a learning curve to overcome my aversion to letting the slingshot drop from my hand on release (don't worry, the sturdy tether keeps it under control) but, once I overcame my fear - wowsers is it accurate.


----------



## HOE

ATO75 said:


> HOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dankung Rosewood Cobra, dig out mymy old collection! Shooting lead encased in modelling clay inside my bedroom, for safety! My very first time shooting a slingshot after quitting for 7 years!20210328_161016.jpg IMG_20210328_134900.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Man that handle looks comfortable.
Click to expand...

Yes, it's extremely ergonomic, curved back like a pistol grip. This thing is no more available


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Put some new legs on bingo he shooting great ! First time with tiny ninja it's a great shooter I like


White stuff is good gear bro 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Turtle got teeth!


----------



## bingo

Got some shots in with the natty and 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag

I've been working on this steel dog food can sculpture for a while since I don't drink sodas or beer and Al cans just don't show up around here. I finished off the sculpting today with this maple






prototype that will get translated into walnut when I run into some.


----------



## 10.1k

Island made said:


> Still putting this new one through her paces. 20 shots 7/16" steel at 15 meters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A33750C6-FCCA-4DFD-8FE4-B7827791635F.jpeg


Wow mate, that is some kinda shooting

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Was second Covid jab day and shooting PFS not to be recommended when tense. So played it safe with the FTC chasing a can and finished off using a high level leaf as a target. Sadly the leaf gave up after a few hits


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Was second Covid jab day and shooting PFS not to be recommended when tense. So played it safe with the FTC chasing a can and finished off using a high level leaf as a target. Sadly the leaf gave up after a few hits


----------



## Stankard757

Got home this morning cut and raked the grass found 20+ steel from over the winter. Played with these two for a few hours









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Really liking this one


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. black & green ss hammer lt. 24', .25gr airsoft bbs, 5 shots,1632 looped tubes


----------



## skarrd

this one again today


----------



## hoggy

interesting story on this frame. raventree78 had let it be known that he wanted a sparrow, we made a slingshootist trade. it came back up, and after some thought i got it back. so, here it is, back with Popa. 24', .25gr airsoft bbs, 6 shots, one rolled back into reach, so, it got shot again. and why there are only 5 bbs there. another interesting story, i searched a bit for the 6th bb, until i remembered one was a reshoot, ha, i kill me.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Loosening the arm after the 2nd Covid jab today beating up the 3D target ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Just took this little Second-Cousin of a Chopped Down Daisy F-16 with straight-cut TBG tied TTF. I think this bandset came with a PP Scorpion. Anyway. I took my customary 8 rounds with me and this time I was shooting the basic house-marble at my go-to target on my dog walks. I am thinking my target is about 80ft away and 18"x8" wide or thereabouts.


----------



## hoggy

AKA Forgotten said:


> Loosening the arm after the 2nd Covid jab today beating up the 3D target


that's what i'm talking about, working the COVID shot arm with slingshooting


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Just took this little Second-Cousin of a Chopped Down Daisy F-16 with straight-cut TBG tied TTF. I think this bandset came with a PP Scorpion. Anyway. I took my customary 8 rounds with me and this time I was shooting the basic house-marble at my go-to target on my dog walks. I am thinking my target is about 80ft away and 18"x8" wide or thereabouts.


get some brother figer


----------



## bingo

Got some nattys out today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglerockdude

you boys are shootin.


----------



## Stankard757

Little bit of everything today  3/8 steel and 3/8 clay for the wife









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

PlaneTree and walnut ply Halbert. (An Island Made design) making this ply from veneer is a blast and very strong. 
These things are all meat and no potatoes. They shoot great. Awesome design!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

hoggy said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loosening the arm after the 2nd Covid jab today beating up the 3D target
> 
> 
> 
> that's what i'm talking about, working the COVID shot arm with slingshooting
Click to expand...

 Worked a treat. Nearly went for the dumbbells, but was hot and sunny for a change here ????


----------



## HunterSon

These 3 showed up from GZK today! 2 stainless and one Ti. A little cold and windy for shooting today but I managed to get a dozen or so in for each sling.


----------



## 10.1k

Put 10 3/8 steel through this silver birch natty, dialed in at 28ft. 3/4 butterfly. 1/2" straight 10.5" active .6 burn scull.

And put about 15 3/8 steels a few 5/8 marbles through this Oregon oak natty (marbles a bit dangerous at 28ft). With some heavy bands. Same bsb
















Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Budwig

yesterday

This was interesting. probably 15 in the big hole out at 5 o clock. 38's will settle this right down , still fun to see big holes appear !


----------



## hoggy

pocket predator hat trick today, hoggy wild. 24', 1632 looped tubes, .25gr airsoft bbs, 6 shots, 1 bull


----------



## hoggy

just the 1 this morning, hoggy wild. my pp 1/4" g10 diy hts blank. 24', 30 shots, 1632 looped tubes, .25gr airsoft bbs, 1 bull


----------



## bingo

Quick 20 mins on the spinners windy day









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one today,5/16s on a little can


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Another splendid afternoon in the desert with the same ole same ole reliables.


----------



## Budwig

beauties lbojoe

tearin it up 10.1k

stankaed757, I see you are a die hard OTT

skard, not many can do that with 5/16

hdf, love the desert pic, lots to shoot at and you can see the dry dirt or dust on the rocks when hit.

13 at 16 with .31/s


----------



## Court215

In the park with the Equinox


----------



## skarrd

Budwig said:


> beauties lbojoe
> 
> tearin it up 10.1k
> 
> stankaed757, I see you are a die hard OTT
> 
> skard, not many can do that with 5/16
> 
> hdf, love the desert pic, lots to shoot at and you can see the dry dirt or dust on the rocks when hit.
> 
> 13 at 16 with .31/s


i like the 5/16s they take longer and more shots to cut a can,but that just means i dont have to put new cans up as often,lol


----------



## StringSlap

What an awesome design the Tiny Turtle is! Appropriately designed by CanOpener!


----------



## Island made

Goblet today


----------



## slingshot_toddly

I been shooting this tiny turtle made by Drew Bilbrey so much lately. Never realized how great these feel to hold.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

slingshot_toddly said:


> I been shooting this tiny turtle made by Drew Bilbrey so much lately. Never realized how great these feel to hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


That looks awesome


----------



## StringSlap

slingshot_toddly said:


> I been shooting this tiny turtle made by Drew Bilbrey so much lately. Never realized how great these feel to hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Are you holding in left hand or right hand? I'm getting excellent accuracy but I think I'm holding it upside down!


----------



## Cass

Nice! What kind of wood is that!!


----------



## bingo

Natty today for afew shots on spinner









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. 20 shots each, 10m, 3/8" steel. swamp ninji hts & black widow hts.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

StringSlap said:


> slingshot_toddly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been shooting this tiny turtle made by Drew Bilbrey so much lately. Never realized how great these feel to hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Are you holding in left hand or right hand? I'm getting excellent accuracy but I think I'm holding it upside down!
Click to expand...

I hold in my right hand and it molds perfect to my hand.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

It's springtime in the Rockies. Cleaned up the outdoor target range and sliced an A&W Rootbeer can with my Saunders' Wing. Thank you High Desert Flipper for passing this along to me. Thank you Chuck Saunders for advice on banding and proper hold. This is one accurate slingshot!


----------



## 31610

Trying this out


----------



## Stankard757

Spinners and cans with the skateboard PFS 60, mini OPFS and the bent rod Green Meanie..









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Went for a nice relaxed can cut today. That was the idea, but this one had attitude and put up a very good fight. Beat it into submission in the end


----------



## hoggy

early morning ninji shooting, hoggy wild. green torque and mini taurus looped tuber. 1 bull.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Inspired by Kalevala decided to get the clay balls out. Slinging them with a natty rigged with Dark Destroyer 0.4 and a Warrior Samurai pouch ????


----------



## Scrat

Shooting this board cut today. I think this was the plinker template maybe? Or perhaps some version of chalice. I don't remember exactly. but credit goes to someone smarter than me. It's a nice shooting design whoever did it. Trying out some sumeike in .6 with a super sure pouch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Scrat said:


> Shooting this board cut today. I think this was the plinker template maybe? Or perhaps some version of chalice. I don't remember exactly. but credit goes to someone smarter than me. It's a nice shooting design whoever did it. Trying out some sumeike in .6 with a super sure pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whatever it's based on it's a beauty ????


----------



## Stankard757

Plinking around with bark on natty, SWOPFS and cedar Conus









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi shooting these minis today, target is 44' away, 7 shots.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I kept this one on me all weekend. It was a frame I carved into submission, then Tree Man took it in on a stretcher into the Zone7 urgent care and returned a fun little shootable frame! My wife walked with me today and would sing out 'You Hit It!'. I was just calling out targets and letting it rip shooting clay ammo today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Finished up and banded this Plus-sized ply Ranger. The basic cut was done by @raventree78. I did the filing and sanding. Used a couple coats of BLO and a couple coats of Tru-Oil. Banded with .55 Sumeike cut for butterfly. Shooting 3/8-inch steel.









Here she is next of a standard sized Ranger. I had to narrow the throat a bit to get a comfortable grip - resulted in a thumb-hook, finger-hook profile.

Shoots great!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting this one this morning with 5/16" steel.


----------



## bingo

Nattys on the spinners









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Sticking with the Halbert design by “Island Made Catapults” a fine design!


----------



## Stankard757

Split frame OPFS, little ergo natty from @SLING-N-SHOT and my new ergo natty build..
















DANG IT!









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Got out to the woods today with my Tiny Turtle from Stankard757 and a peg head.


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Sticking with the Halbert design by "Island Made Catapults" a fine design!


Fine shooter Joe love the fly gear 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Down at the river with the girls and Charlie! This Jaguar has quickly became my favourite design


----------



## Budwig

3 from 30 with .31's


----------



## skarrd

these today,shot all my cans had to switch to spinners


----------



## KawKan

That is a sorry can situation!

Hey, is that Hydra made with black Micarta or G10?

Looks very nice!



skarrd said:


> these today,shot all my cans had to switch to spinners


----------



## hoggy

skarrd said:


> these today,shot all my cans had to switch to spinners


is that one in the upper right a boyshot?


----------



## hoggy

ninji nattys today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Budwig

good shooting Cass

Mojave Mo, I love those round stones


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

I have a love\hate relationship with the uniphox! It's always extra finicky with tying bands on. Just playing around in the shop and stumbled on to this setup with Gypsy tabs and rubber bands (red clay #32s)!


----------



## bingo

Ply mule and port boy mule









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> Ply mule and port boy mule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


That new mule looks great bro!


----------



## Island made

Clover Bottom Mushrooms said:


> I have a love\hate relationship with the uniphox! It's always extra finicky with tying bands on. Just playing around in the shop and stumbled on to this setup with Gypsy tabs and rubber bands (red clay #32s)!


I love chained bands!


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ply mule and port boy mule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That new mule looks great bro!
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Clover Bottom Mushrooms said:


> I have a love\hate relationship with the uniphox! It's always extra finicky with tying bands on. Just playing around in the shop and stumbled on to this setup with Gypsy tabs and rubber bands (red clay #32s)!


Clover Bottom Mushrooms, awesome! It's been awhile since I've seen chained bands!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Budwig said:


> good shooting Cass
> 
> Mojave Mo, I love those round stones


Indeed! You are looking at Custom Rolled and Baked Clay Ammo from Zone7 and the bench of the Tree Man!


----------



## skarrd

KawKan said:


> That is a sorry can situation!
> 
> Hey, is that Hydra made with black Micarta or G10?
> 
> Looks very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these today,shot all my cans had to switch to spinners
> 
> 
> 
> i beleive its G-10,Covert 5 sent it to me a hwile back,it is definatley one of my favorite *fork* shooters
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

hoggy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these today,shot all my cans had to switch to spinners
> 
> 
> 
> is that one in the upper right a boyshot?
> 
> no sir,one of the new PFS frames from PP,shoots nice
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

skarrd said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these today,shot all my cans had to switch to spinners
> 
> 
> 
> is that one in the upper right a boyshot?
> 
> no sir,one of the new PFS frames from PP,shoots nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Island made

J5 parasite today


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Island made said:


> J5 parasite today AA303D71-434F-45E0-9FAF-ABDE5713F4BB.jpeg


That is gorgeous, looks like an excellent hold ????


----------



## StringSlap

10:30 tee time! Able to get a round in before work this morning. Thumper never lets me down!


----------



## bingo

Getn some shots in 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Temperatures dropped again and there's definitely a batch of warrior cans out there or they are wearing body armour ????


----------



## 31610

Was rocking good than the people next store came home 5 little kids ripping around back yard on there bikes nice day here ;-)


----------



## Stankard757

Didn't realize til afterwards but apparently it's Sling-N-Shot day at my house









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting this little natural today.


----------



## hoggy

two more today, hoggy wild. a homemade tubemaster sniper i got in a trade and the pp boyscout. bulls by the boyscout.


----------



## Court215

2am shooting session last night. About 25-30 shots each in the usual basement range


----------



## 31610

Sweet day in Ontario finally some double digits


----------



## Scrat

Shooting this new board cut at spinners and a can. My 3 cm went down.

This was my first go at a palm swell and I didn't know what I was missing. I have it set up with some sumeike .45 cut about 7/8 to 3/4 taper. Loving this setup. It shoots 3/8 and 5/16 very well. 


























I took a play from snydes' playbook and added some lead weight to the handle. (5x 3/8 lead) It's still a light frame but that gave it just the little bit of heft it needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Scrat said:


> Shooting this new board cut at spinners and a can. My 3 cm went down.
> 
> This was my first go at a palm swell and I didn't know what I was missing. I have it set up with some sumeike .45 cut about 7/8 to 3/4 taper. Loving this setup. It shoots 3/8 and 5/16 very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a play from snydes' playbook and added some lead weight to the handle. (5x 3/8 lead) It's still a light frame but that gave it just the little bit of heft it neede
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful frame!


----------



## Scrat

High Desert Flipper said:


> That's a beautiful frame!


Thank you! I'm very happy how it turned out. Getting better little by little at building.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

High Desert Flipper said:


> Scrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting this new board cut at spinners and a can. My 3 cm went down.
> 
> This was my first go at a palm swell and I didn't know what I was missing. I have it set up with some sumeike .45 cut about 7/8 to 3/4 taper. Loving this setup. It shoots 3/8 and 5/16 very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a play from snydes' playbook and added some lead weight to the handle. (5x 3/8 lead) It's still a light frame but that gave it just the little bit of heft it neede
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful frame!
Click to expand...

that is a beauty,looks Very comforatable as well as a good shooter


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Slingmail of a new OPFS today and couldn't wait to get out to the woods for a can chase, shoots like a dream


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

The scorpion and the cougar have been on the range today!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The Pocket Predator Ringfinger Hunter is a great pocket frame that feels full in the hand. It is rigged with a 1/4" ammo pocketed pouch right now. This'll be my weekend frame.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Nice day for it









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one from sling-tech,mmmmm,we'll see


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Been shooting; just not much time for posting.

SPS kind of day here...


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

This little guy was the star today! Pocket predator mini Taurus. Makes me really think seriously about getting the aluminum Taurus from Pro Shot!


----------



## StringSlap

Took my Island Made pocket Thumper out to Target Rock today. During the War of 1812 and the Revolutionary War the British ships would use the big rock for target practice, so it seemed like a good place to take a few shots!


----------



## bingo

Ply mule for a few shots took 4 shots to hit the can 4rth was the bottom 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi, today's first shot, 47.4 ' measured with a range finder, had to take a pic, used my aluminum pfs.


----------



## hoggy

just the 1 today, hoggy wild. my ninji black widow torque. 1632 looped tubes, 15 shots, .12gr airsoft bbs, 20', 3 bulls


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Sorry for the grab shot. No shooting today as was enjoying being out with the grandkids. Slingmail of some new clays to try and tidying up this pfs natty with some sanding and a bath in Teak oil ready for tomorrow ????


----------



## Tobor8Man

Beautiful Spring day in the Rocky Mountain West. Shipped my Saunders Wing yesterday, to Hoggy for the Pass-Along. Consoling myself w/ my Jack Koehler King Cat. Honoring my Colorado heritage, I sliced a Coors Silver Bullet (the roads here are littered w/ them) and then went for a stroll on in my yard and shot strategically placed wood planks with Saunders Clod Poppers.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Tobor8Man said:


> Beautiful Spring day in the Rocky Mountain West. Shipped my Saunders Wing yesterday, to Hoggy for the Pass-Along. Consoling myself w/ my Jack Koehler King Cat. Honoring my Colorado heritage, I sliced a Coors Silver Bullet (the roads here are littered w/ them) and then went for a stroll on in my yard and shot strategically placed wood planks with Saunders Clod Poppers.
> 
> King Cat 002 04 10 2021.jpg
> 
> Target Range 04 10 2021 .jpg


That looks awesome, but they would get the tactical unit and police helicopter out out if I went out with that ????


----------



## Tobor8Man

AKA Forgotten said:


> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Spring day in the Rocky Mountain West. Shipped my Saunders Wing yesterday, to Hoggy for the Pass-Along. Consoling myself w/ my Jack Koehler King Cat. Honoring my Colorado heritage, I sliced a Coors Silver Bullet (the roads here are littered w/ them) and then went for a stroll on in my yard and shot strategically placed wood planks with Saunders Clod Poppers.
> 
> King Cat 002 04 10 2021.jpg
> 
> Target Range 04 10 2021 .jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That looks awesome, but they would get the tactical unit and police helicopter out out if I went out with that
Click to expand...

Thanks - it is an awesome slingshot. I live in the Wild West - it is considered a toy here.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Tobor8Man said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Spring day in the Rocky Mountain West. Shipped my Saunders Wing yesterday, to Hoggy for the Pass-Along. Consoling myself w/ my Jack Koehler King Cat. Honoring my Colorado heritage, I sliced a Coors Silver Bullet (the roads here are littered w/ them) and then went for a stroll on in my yard and shot strategically placed wood planks with Saunders Clod Poppers.
> 
> King Cat 002 04 10 2021.jpg
> 
> Target Range 04 10 2021 .jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That looks awesome, but they would get the tactical unit and police helicopter out out if I went out with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - it is an awesome slingshot. I live in the Wild West - it is considered a toy here.
Click to expand...

Slingshots are toys here as well, but they are so paranoid here that a sling rifle would cause a major panic ???? Really miss my collection of firearms because of snowflakes


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Killing the cans & plinking with clays today.

*Titan and Topshot*


----------



## Scrat

Shooting my very first home-made today. I haven't shot this one probably in 8 months. Banded up with some ssb.7 cut skinny for 5/16. Put the hurt on some spinners.










It's so cool how a revisiting frames once your skills have progressed make each frame a whole new experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

The same ole same ole.

PP Taurus with Precise 0.5 and 5/16" steel, PP Scorpion with Precise 0.5 shooting 3/8" steel. Fed each of them a can.

Also shot the heavy dressed Scorpion sporting Cattyshack 0.82's shooting 7/16" steel. Had to feed that one two cans though. It started whining after it cut the first can on the fourth hit. Something about that 7/16" moving at ~225 fps. Second can hung in there for a few more shots, think it took 7 or 8 hits to cut it. All after the Taurus' can took 30 plus hits with 5/16" before it finally succumbed.

Finished off with some time with one of my homemade bows. Hard to beat free time in the desert.


----------



## skarrd

these today,turtle before mowing yards and pasture,SSOTM entry after,then coffee and a cigar reward,lol


----------



## Tobor8Man

@AKA Forgotten -

Re: lost firearm collection. Really unfortunate - as a former Marine once said to a judge who took away his firearm rights: "Do you really think that I need a gun to kill someone?"


----------



## 31610

Well seems the shooting was brief for some reason smashing a can 6:30 am Sunday morning louder than noontime lol


----------



## Island made

Can opener today.


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Can opener today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ECC652A-D59D-4089-9D98-5EF2F42EEDD4.jpeg


man that's nice just not your average run of the mill frame .


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Can opener today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ECC652A-D59D-4089-9D98-5EF2F42EEDD4.jpeg


man that's nice just not your average run of the mill frame .


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Can opener today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ECC652A-D59D-4089-9D98-5EF2F42EEDD4.jpeg


Holy smokes that thing just keeps getting prettier! Looks like it would hold great.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Tobor8Man said:


> @AKA Forgotten -
> 
> Re: lost firearm collection. Really unfortunate - as a former Marine once said to a judge who took away his firearm rights: "Do you really think that I need a gun to kill someone?"


I love that. I wasn't a marine but same for me ???? Our government completely messed up our firearms laws over here, and of course it's only the law-abiding that it effected. The bad guys now have more than ever of course ????


----------



## Ibojoe

J-5 Pocket Parasite in jade. SS black 50’s with 7/16 steel


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Island made said:


> Can opener today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ECC652A-D59D-4089-9D98-5EF2F42EEDD4.jpeg


That is an AMAZING frame!


----------



## Valery

I like this form very much. This time made from oak.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Has a break from pfs today and took this little beastie out rigged with Dark Destroyer bands. Someone kindly left me a crown bottle top which is always a bonus and now removed from the woods ????


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Ibojoe said:


> J-5 Pocket Parasite in jade. SS black 50's with 7/16 steel


Great looking frame, bet it shoots really well.


----------



## Scrat

AKA Forgotten said:


> Has a break from pfs today and took this little beastie out rigged with Dark Destroyer bands. Someone kindly left me a crown bottle top which is always a bonus and now removed from the woods


thats a cool frame, did you make that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got a quick 20 mins in before diner









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag

First 50 from a simple board cut Goblet 10mm ring at 10 meters with 5/16.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Scrat said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a break from pfs today and took this little beastie out rigged with Dark Destroyer bands. Someone kindly left me a crown bottle top which is always a bonus and now removed from the woods
> 
> 
> 
> thats a cool frame, did you make that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




Scrat said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a break from pfs today and took this little beastie out rigged with Dark Destroyer bands. Someone kindly left me a crown bottle top which is always a bonus and now removed from the woods
> 
> 
> 
> thats a cool frame, did you make that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you I wish, this beastie is from Nick Hegarty. Feels like it was made for my hand, even the pinky hole is just right


----------



## kasperthelost

Shooting these today a few I made..









Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Got some shooting in before work
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Shooting a Raptor pfs today, 47" . Nice out


----------



## hoggy

2 meant to be blanks that i converted to frames. 1/2" & 1/4" g10 HTS respectlively, hoggy wild. 1/4" steel, 1632 tubes, 30 shots each.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

I love it when a plan comes together...

Titans arrived Friday & SniperSling bands came Saturday.

Nice set up for a full day of shooting!

*Titan Hunters (Medium)*

*Sniper Sling Bands 20*15*.7 & 20*15*.5*

*3/8" Steel and Clod Poppers*


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,aluminium and steel


----------



## Cass

NICE!!


----------



## J3ff

Haven't shot or been on the sub in about 6 months but back today with this set up. Feels good to shoot again.


----------



## skarrd

Welcome back,the cans are whimpering,,,,,


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Today in totally mixed weather, ie sun, rain, hail, I continued the Colt theme. Also brushed up on my fire starting technique


----------



## cromag

25 shots with 3/8" at 10cm ring from 15 yards


----------



## bingo

Afew shots each today on the steel can am tryin to cut 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Goblet today
> A096C757-A3EE-4D26-8B34-92D32F951368.jpeg


Awesome man. True work horse right there.


----------



## ATO75

slingshot_toddly said:


> I been shooting this tiny turtle made by Drew Bilbrey so much lately. Never realized how great these feel to hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


wow that is gorgeous is that all wood.... can't be.


----------



## ATO75

StringSlap said:


> Took my Island Made pocket Thumper out to Target Rock today. During the War of 1812 and the Revolutionary War the British ships would use the big rock for target practice, so it seemed like a good place to take a few shots!
> 
> pockthump.jpg targrock.jpg


Thats a great looking frame and an awesome place to shoot it.


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Can opener today. 1ECC652A-D59D-4089-9D98-5EF2F42EEDD4.jpeg


Wow I have never seen anything like it. Really cool frame brother


----------



## Island made

ATO75 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can opener today. 1ECC652A-D59D-4089-9D98-5EF2F42EEDD4.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I have never seen anything like it. Really cool frame brother
Click to expand...

Thanks! I've been wanting one for my collection for some time it's a massive frame, but it's fun to shoot and look at.


----------



## hoggy

just the 1 today, hoggy wild. tubemaster signed by mr. hays 2014. white 1/2" marbles, 14 shots. would've shot more, but the looped tubeset i tied had a fail on the right side. target and marbles bday present from sisters-in-law.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

ATO75 said:


> slingshot_toddly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been shooting this tiny turtle made by Drew Bilbrey so much lately. Never realized how great these feel to hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> wow that is gorgeous is that all wood.... can't be.
Click to expand...

Wood and resin and I'm sure what the core was but Drew Bilbrey made it.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> just the 1 today, hoggy wild. tubemaster signed by mr. hays 2014. white 1/2" marbles, 14 shots. would've shot more, but the looped tubeset i tied had a fail on the right side. target and marbles bday present from sisters-in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210412_152021.jpg


Happy Birthday brother Hoggy! Your present will be a little late,but not as late as your next birthday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these today,the aluminum one very early this am in the garage 1/4 in steels at 20 feet,this is getting to be a regular activity,lol,second one was this afternoon with 3/8s steels till the already short bands broke,finished the can with the XL opfs


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just the 1 today, hoggy wild. tubemaster signed by mr. hays 2014. white 1/2" marbles, 14 shots. would've shot more, but the looped tubeset i tied had a fail on the right side. target and marbles bday present from sisters-in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210412_152021.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday brother Hoggy! Your present will be a little late,but not as late as your next birthday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> cool
Click to expand...


----------



## cromag

I finished this off last night


----------



## bingo

Little natty for a try out 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Litter can chasing with this beasty my wife calls the dinky plinker ????


----------



## High Desert Flipper

hoggy said:


> just the 1 today, hoggy wild. tubemaster signed by mr. hays 2014. white 1/2" marbles, 14 shots. would've shot more, but the looped tubeset i tied had a fail on the right side. target and marbles bday present from sisters-in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210412_152021.jpg


A signed masterpiece, that's an amazing treasure!


----------



## Stankard757

In the backyard with the PFS 60 in shorty mode, Fat Lizard and first shoot with the extended secret agent









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

After diner a had these out for afew shots still afew left in this can yet
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Out in the woods with my wood Heavy Hitter. Don't underestimate the effectiveness of 1/4 steel. Get it moving over 260 fps and it shoots flat and will make a can jump at 30 yards!


----------



## Ibojoe

A J-5 kinda day.


----------



## 31610

Couple late evening shots


----------



## hoggy

High Desert Flipper said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just the 1 today, hoggy wild. tubemaster signed by mr. hays 2014. white 1/2" marbles, 14 shots. would've shot more, but the looped tubeset i tied had a fail on the right side. target and marbles bday present from sisters-in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210412_152021.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> A signed masterpiece, that's an amazing treasure!
> 
> yes sir, i concur
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

just the 1 yesterday, hoggy wild. saunders traveling wing.


----------



## Sandstorm

No pics today. I'll get on that for next time, but ya'll are probably familiar with what a Scout LT looks like anyway. Shooting BB's out of a SS little roo leather pouch though on .50 latex.
Shooting BB's is a serious amount of fun! I'm really curious how fast they go. I might retire my air rifle! (Which I haven't used in a decade anyhow)
This is the first time I've used a leather pouch let alone a kangaroo leather pouch and I do like the feel. Pelted the crap out of an unsuspecting soda can and finished it off with a few 5/16 I found during my nightly "Meditation ammo recovery walks."  They're like finding shiny little Easter eggs in the moonlight. Fun stuff.


----------



## skarrd

these 2 yesterday-tuesday-what day is it now,lol


----------



## bingo

Portboy mule and little natty that's unknown wood but its solid stuff anyway









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. the traveling saunders wing & an HTS. big ol' bull dead center by the HTS.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out with this one again today


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Starting raining on my way home from work...

... shooting inside tonight.

*WASP G10 Target Master Keyring*

SniperSling 10 x 7.5 mm x .05 Bands

0.43g Sniper Airsoft Ammo


----------



## J3ff

cpu_melt_down said:


> Starting raining on my way home from work...
> 
> ... shooting inside tonight.
> 
> Dope
> 
> *WASP G10 Target Master Keyring*
> SniperSling 10 x 7.5 mm x .05 Bands
> 0.43g Sniper Airsoft Ammo
> 
> 20210414_194257.jpg


----------



## raventree78

cpu_melt_down said:


> Starting raining on my way home from work...
> 
> ... shooting inside tonight.
> 
> *WASP G10 Target Master Keyring*
> 
> SniperSling 10 x 7.5 mm x .05 Bands
> 
> 0.43g Sniper Airsoft Ammo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210414_194257.jpg


NICE!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Ibojoe said:


> A J-5 kinda day.


Used shotshell looks like a great target! Smaller than a can, more interesting than a spinner.... Beauty frame also by the way.


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> A J-5 kinda day.


How do those hold up to a good shooting session?


----------



## AKA Forgotten

OPFS kind of day


----------



## bingo

Nattys today again 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Broke these out to answer another post.

*Uniphoxx*

*G10 Target Master Keyring*

*Uniphoxx Enzo*

*G10 Wasp IMP*









The 3/8" steels were only for size comparison; I shot clay balls with the larger frames.

Broke out the *Metro Grade Nano Gnat* and shot some more airsoft.


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild, very nice, good in hand frames. 1st time shooting and got the same amount of bulls with both. hoggy wild seal of approval.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out with the natty pfs today shooting a wild can


----------



## cromag

First 25 from 11 yards








second 25 from 15 yards


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Ten meter can cutting with both Scorpions again today. One banded with 0.5 shooting 3/8" (not shown) and the heavy banded (0.82) shooting 7/16". Heavy rig gave a very clean can cut in 3 hits, and one of them was a side graze. I needed about 20 hits to cut the can with the 3/8"- I mostly fileted it before getting around to actually cutting it in half with the lighter rig. Always amazed at the impact that the larger balls have.


----------



## bingo

cpu_melt_down said:


> Broke these out to answer another post.
> 
> *Uniphoxx*
> *G10 Target Master Keyring*
> *Uniphoxx Enzo*
> *G10 Wasp IMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210415_182714.jpg
> 
> The 3/8" steels were only for size comparison; I shot clay balls with the larger frames.
> 
> Broke out the *Metro Grade Nano Gnat* and shot some more airsoft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210415_182930.jpg


Nice line up 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Afew great frames today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Shot a couple of the Titans today until the bands broke.









Really liking these SniperSling & Precise Gold rubbers.


----------



## hoggy

2 today, hoggy wild. camo jute tac hammer & shadow ninji hts. 10m, 3/8" steel, 20 shots. 3 bulls, 1 for the ninji camo jute tac hammer & 2 for the shadow ninji hts. scout lt flipclips for the tac hammer & flipclips for the hts


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

HTS Style.


----------



## Ibojoe

ATO75 said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> A J-5 kinda day.
> 
> 
> 
> How do those hold up to a good shooting session?
Click to expand...

 I shoot full butter with 7/16 ammo and they last a long time and make a nice pop when you hit em. A 3/4" piece of pex pipe in this configuration lasts forever. Almost. lol.


----------



## bingo

Big and little ply frames didn't want to waste a piece a cut 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Had a new one arrive today but was sleeping as on nights. Did manage to get some clays shot though


----------



## Covert5

AKA Forgotten said:


> Had a new one arrive today but was sleeping as on nights. Did manage to get some clays shot though


AKA Forgotten, gorgeous frame. I've never seen those type of pouches before. Do those help with shooting pfs?


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Covert5 said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a new one arrive today but was sleeping as on nights. Did manage to get some clays shot though
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten, gorgeous frame. I've never seen those type of pouches before. Do those help with shooting pfs?
Click to expand...

Thank you. They do look like pouches, but those are gypsy tabs for attaching to fork tips of frames that are made for tubes. They make flatland easier to attach. About twice the thickness of a pouch. For pfs I find kangaroo leather of normal style excellent for pfs ????


----------



## Island made

Halberd today hope you all are having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> Halberd today hope you all are having a wonderful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAF2DDAA-F5D3-4448-8E0F-B2CC0C53B15F.jpeg


Knocked it out of the park with that one! Totally awesome!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Busy day here, but I did find time this morning to shoot some clays.

*Titan Hunter*


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

These here canvas micarta cuties are the stars today!


----------



## Covert5

AKA Forgotten said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a new one arrive today but was sleeping as on nights. Did manage to get some clays shot though
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten, gorgeous frame. I've never seen those type of pouches before. Do those help with shooting pfs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. They do look like pouches, but those are gypsy tabs for attaching to fork tips of frames that are made for tubes. They make flatland easier to attach. About twice the thickness of a pouch. For pfs I find kangaroo leather of normal style excellent for pfs
Click to expand...

Ahhh I see thanks! Now I see it says tabs on them! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Covert5 said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a new one arrive today but was sleeping as on nights. Did manage to get some clays shot though
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten, gorgeous frame. I've never seen those type of pouches before. Do those help with shooting pfs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. They do look like pouches, but those are gypsy tabs for attaching to fork tips of frames that are made for tubes. They make flatland easier to attach. About twice the thickness of a pouch. For pfs I find kangaroo leather of normal style excellent for pfs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh I see thanks! Now I see it says tabs on them! Thanks for sharing!
Click to expand...

My pleasure. Not used tabs for a while, so will be interesting to shoot with


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Halberd today hope you all are having a wonderful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAF2DDAA-F5D3-4448-8E0F-B2CC0C53B15F.jpeg


Holy smokes!!! Brass and wood. Doesn't get better than that! Awesome brother!!!


----------



## hoggy

these 2 early morning shooting, hoggy wild. torque & topshot, 1632 tubes, 24', .25gr airsoft bbs. a bull for each.


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halberd today hope you all are having a wonderful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAF2DDAA-F5D3-4448-8E0F-B2CC0C53B15F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Holy smokes!!! Brass and wood. Doesn't get better than that! Awesome brother!!!
Click to expand...

I agree! Island made, your work never ceases to amaze!


----------



## Cass

Hi, today I shot my carbon fiber pfs, and then tried this Chinese sling I had, but never tried until today. Took a while to get used to, but I got the hang of it. 45' target. Lots of shots for fun!


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

Loving this micarta pickle fork with red 1632s. I've been on a PFS kick recently almost an addiction!


----------



## Stankard757

Having fun with two new builds









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,indoors and out doors


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> Having fun with two new builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


That Crepe Myrtle turned out nice Mike,nice colors to the bark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Thanks Darrell. Those colors were a surprise

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Cass said:


> Hi, today I shot my carbon fiber pfs, and then tried this Chinese sling I had, but never tried until today. Took a while to get used to, but I got the hang of it. 45' target. Lots of shots for fun!


A mono-fork / no fork sling? Am I seeing the pic right? Looks pretty cool.


----------



## hoggy

early morning shooting, hoggy wild. 24', 1632 tubes, .25gr airsoft bbs, 7 shots each, 5 bulls. .25" HTS g10, .50" HTS g10, .25" TMS g10


----------



## 31610

Went to water to have a few shots but so much wild life stirring about I never did


----------



## Cass

Hi, yes a no fork sling, I shoot it like a pfs. Very accurate, with practice


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Halberd today hope you all are having a wonderful weekend. CAF2DDAA-F5D3-4448-8E0F-B2CC0C53B15F.jpeg


Wow I just had to put my eyes back in my head. That is so classy..... looks like a piece of jewelry. Great work man ????????????


----------



## raventree78

Had a load of fun with these today


----------



## bingo

Shooting these today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn this Halbert (an Island Made design). It’s bird’s eye maple and walnut veneers with a leopard wood palmswell. SS black and .44 lead. A real can blaster!


----------



## KawKan

Shot the Wing Pass Along today. Good performance at 36 and 56-inch draw shooting 3/8. Looking forward to wringing it out more in the coming days!


----------



## Budwig

Wow.

,

would you show your hold on that


----------



## skarrd

turtle and a stubby today till a band fail on stubby,lol.


----------



## hoggy

early morning shooting, hoggy wild. black widow topshot & black widow mini taurus loop tuber. 1 bull each. 1632 looped tubes, .25gr as bbs, 10 shots each.

View attachment 318572


----------



## hoggy

dang it, sorry for the double post


----------



## bingo

TTF natty champ and little hitter frame









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Budwig said:


> Wow.
> 
> ,
> 
> would you show your hold on that


Take a look at Reed Lukens' post here: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/126250-saunders-wing-lanyard-mod/

He posted some good shots when he modded the lanyard.

This is his slingshot, on a shooting tour, and temporarily in my care. I use a sideways hold.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Budwig said:


> Wow.
> 
> ,
> 
> would you show your hold on that


Here is where I saw the shooting technique demonstrated...

Saunders Wing


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

The Simple Shot Flippin Pickle is clearly the winner today!


----------



## skarrd

this one today,can and spinners,5/16s steels,had a band fail yesterday so replaced the TBG with .06 Simple Shot blacks 3/4 in straight cuts,7 in AL,much easier on the rotators than the .08


----------



## Slide-Easy

Nothing.....The Yuppies (it took 8 years and 20 of them to stop me) closed me down for now. I got an old Coast Guard buddy coming up, soon, to help me build a nice catch box. I mean a classy catch box on my property. As the slingshot is not illegal in MD (don't ever come to this state) and the noise does not reach illegal decibels. All they could do is make me move my targets from County Property. They also told me they did not steal my targets, as I left them on County Property, anyone is welcome to remove them. I told them to stop pissing down my back and calling it rain. I said God saw you steal my property. As this guy is a retired Light Colonel, I told him he was a Coward, a Thief and a Rat....all traits that when I was in the military would get you beat down. I told him that is why the War College passed him over for Colonel. I told him that if I could put he and I in a time machine I would dial us back 200 years and challenge him to a duel at dawn. He put his head down and walked away at a quick pace and said nothing.....The reason I put them there at 40 yards from my home was for their benefit....the ricochet would reach their property.


----------



## bingo

These 2 today for afew shots









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## kasperthelost

Wasn't sure what I wanted today so i grabbed this one again she's been treating me right lately, made last year sometime but I didn't love the way it came out so I tried again and this time came out nice.









Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Little mini can gave me the hardest time to cut


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Once the moon is out, I'll be out practicing with clays


----------



## bingo

Little champ frame for a try out 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill

Pay no attention to the corny esse knife or the abnormal amount of 3/8 steel
I believe the natty is from can opener with dollar tree exercise bands.









Sent from my SM-A015AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Spinner is used and abused. lol Shootn it with the bird's eye maple Halbert. (An Island Made design)
This design is one for the books.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Spinner is used and abused. lol Shootn it with the bird's eye maple Halbert. (An Island Made design)
> This design is one for the books.


That design is in my top two favorite forks...


----------



## Cass

I have never seen a spinner so destroyed! 
Excellent!!


----------



## cromag

25 shots of 3/8" at 10 m with a the pocket bug


----------



## Stankard757

Todays backyard companions @DSIL Blood wood Mule, Crepe Myrtle ergo natty and the rebuild natty









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

SlingshotBill said:


> Pay no attention to the corny esse knife or the abnormal amount of 3/8 steel
> I believe the natty is from can opener with dollar tree exercise bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A015AZ using Tapatalk


Hey Slingshot Bill, I admire you're collection.

That's a really nice natty and you can't beat the price on those bands.

But, I'd really like to know more about the other catty.

P.S. You can never have too much 3/8" ammo and that's a good knife.


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

Today's arsenal!


----------



## hoggy

slingmails today, hoggy wild. pp g10 pocket ranger & boyshot, custom axiom, ebay tuber & ninji turtle torque


----------



## skarrd

Clover Bottom Mushrooms said:


> Today's arsenal!


nice collection there


----------



## skarrd

a little frameless practice,been awhile,so working out the *bugs* short tubed 2040 for 3/8s and a 1632 *finger shooter* for 1/4 inch


----------



## Valery

Oak mule with Scout clips


----------



## Ibojoe

Love that Mule!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> Nothing.....The Yuppies (it took 8 years and 20 of them to stop me) closed me down for now. I got an old Coast Guard buddy coming up, soon, to help me build a nice catch box. I mean a classy catch box on my property. As the slingshot is not illegal in MD (don't ever come to this state) and the noise does not reach illegal decibels. All they could do is make me move my targets from County Property. They also told me they did not steal my targets, as I left them on County Property, anyone is welcome to remove them. I told them to stop pissing down my back and calling it rain. I said God saw you steal my property. As this guy is a retired Light Colonel, I told him he was a Coward, a Thief and a Rat....all traits that when I was in the military would get you beat down. I told him that is why the War College passed him over for Colonel. I told him that if I could put he and I in a time machine I would dial us back 200 years and challenge him to a duel at dawn. He put his head down and walked away at a quick pace and said nothing.....The reason I put them there at 40 yards from my home was for their benefit....the ricochet would reach their property.


I am dancing a fine line with a few of my neighborhood elite as well. There is a lot of forest and connected paths and a couple of creeks just out my back gate. What is crazy is that there is no evidence of kids playing in the woods at all. I have found 3 spots where kids probably 20 years ago had tried building some ground shelters that are are fallen and covered in forest floor. I assure you that if and when somebody sees me shooting out there at my relatively quiet targets then I will be the talk of the neighborhood, the HOA, and likely a visit from law enforcement because I fit the profile. I have four plastic golf balls hung out in the forest that are roughly 33' off the trail in different directions. My angles are setup so that anyone coming into the area will be in my line of sight. At one spot I am almost totally hidden next to a couple of big trees that block all but a small window from the main trail. The foliage is strong now so you almost would need to be on top of me to see what I was doing. The band snap and the crack of a clay ball hitting or missing is a curious sound but there is stuff falling out of the canopy all the time. The game is on!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Hoggy sent me this frame awhile back and I literally put in on display in the bookcase. I avoided banding it up because I think I worried that I'd shoot it better than my hi-zoot slingshots. Well. That is what happened of course. This is the entrance to a trail on the lake where I have 4 plastic golf balls hanging in the forest. I take about 10 shoots per ball trying to get at least two hits in a row. I got so many hits with this Marksman that I should have been scoring my misses instead.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Nice looking woods!


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Hoggy sent me this frame awhile back and I literally put in on display in the bookcase. I avoided banding it up because I think I worried that I'd shoot it better than my hi-zoot slingshots. Well. That is what happened of course. This is the entrance to a trail on the lake where I have 4 plastic golf balls hanging in the forest. I take about 10 shoots per ball trying to get at least two hits in a row. I got so many hits with this Marksman that I should have been scoring my misses instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some Humans ain't Human.


----------



## KawKan

@hoggy put a couple of these little Markman slinghshots in the box with the Wing Pass Around. I couldn't hit much with the standard bandset. BUT - set up with 2040s for butterfly it was rocking!


----------



## hoggy

@mojave mo & @kawkan two marksman mini scores, hoggy wild. that's what i'm talking about. dang it, now i'll have to get another, as i put the last two in the traveling wing box. but it's all good, another nonlame reason for another slingframe. ha, i kill me.


----------



## hoggy

rangers, rangers, RANGERS today, hoggy wild. the Duke, camo ranger skeleton, neon ranger skeleton, g10 pocket ranger and g10 boyshot, not a ranger, but nearly. sorry for the blurry pic when enlarged.


----------



## bingo

These today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## kasperthelost

These 3 homemade today with . 177 bbs and mud balls for the lil plinker, loving the side shooter too...









Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

kasperthelost said:


> These 3 homemade today with . 177 bbs and mud balls for the lil plinker, loving the side shooter too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


What bands are you using for those bb's?


----------



## AKA Forgotten

There's a lot to be said for night shooting, really is fun


----------



## kasperthelost

Clover Bottom Mushrooms said:


> kasperthelost said:
> 
> 
> 
> These 3 homemade today with . 177 bbs and mud balls for the lil plinker, loving the side shooter too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What bands are you using for those bb's?
Click to expand...

For the bbs I been using theraband silver I like the way it feels with the bbs I'm using 11mm tapered to 7mm and they fly...

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi, shot my sheep horn pfs today, at my new catch box. I put a 10# weight in it to keep it steady, had some fun! Hit every spinner a couple of time each, saved my shot, 40'


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Hoggy sent me this frame awhile back and I literally put in on display in the bookcase. I avoided banding it up because I think I worried that I'd shoot it better than my hi-zoot slingshots. Well. That is what happened of course. This is the entrance to a trail on the lake where I have 4 plastic golf balls hanging in the forest. I take about 10 shoots per ball trying to get at least two hits in a row. I got so many hits with this Marksman that I should have been scoring my misses instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll he expecting some hickory natties now that I see that pic of your secret shooting range


----------



## High Desert Flipper

MOJAVE MO said:


> Hoggy sent me this frame awhile back and I literally put in on display in the bookcase. I avoided banding it up because I think I worried that I'd shoot it better than my hi-zoot slingshots. Well. That is what happened of course. This is the entrance to a trail on the lake where I have 4 plastic golf balls hanging in the forest. I take about 10 shoots per ball trying to get at least two hits in a row. I got so many hits with this Marksman that I should have been scoring my misses instead.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the path in the woods, reminds me of the upper Midwest where I grew up!


----------



## bingo

These 2 Testing out the little natty
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Went for some variety today with these two, pfs is still my favourite though ????


----------



## raventree78

Had these out yesterday


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Recycling a can from last night and found a chalk man stowaway in the bottom of my bag


----------



## Island made

Aluminum Jaguar today


----------



## KawKan

Many lovely shooters there!

But the stick shot from the handle of a bamboo spoon made a light go off in my head!

There area a couple of those in my scrap box left over from Boo shooters. Should be a quick build!



raventree78 said:


> Had these out yesterday


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. black widow scout & ninji turtle torque.


----------



## skarrd

a little *boo shooter* gapper action today


----------



## skarrd

KawKan said:


> Many lovely shooters there!
> 
> But the stick shot from the handle of a bamboo spoon made a light go off in my head!
> 
> There area a couple of those in my scrap box left over from Boo shooters. Should be a quick build!
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had these out yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> quick and fun,and your not wasting a good peice of wood
Click to expand...


----------



## bingo

These 2 today on afew can targets
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. 3/8" steel, 20 shots each.

View attachment 318920


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild. 3/8" steel, 20 shots each.







dang it, sorry for the double post. pay no attention to the upside down target


----------



## Cass

Hi, Joey J5 sent me this Lbs pfs the last on his site recently. Extremely well made, great shooter, I can see why everyone likes this!! First five shots off my deck for long shot, 70' right on!! Love this.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Cass said:


> Hi, Joey J5 sent me this Lbs pfs the last on his site recently. Extremely well made, great shooter, I can see why everyone likes this!! First five shots off my deck for long shot, 70' right on!! Love this.


That is beautiful, didn't realise he crafted PFS as well ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Pruning practice for me, much easier when the thistles start growing again and thistles have an addictive delayed reaction lol


----------



## kasperthelost

These three today a PP Pocket Hunter a PP opfs blank and a mini mountain laurel tree fork I made shooting assorted bands light bands and mud balls.. 









Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, Joey J5 sent me this Lbs pfs the last on his site recently. Extremely well made, great shooter, I can see why everyone likes this!! First five shots off my deck for long shot, 70' right on!! Love this.


Joey is a good guy,and a great maker,,congratulations,thats a beauty!


----------



## raventree78

KawKan said:


> Many lovely shooters there!
> 
> But the stick shot from the handle of a bamboo spoon made a light go off in my head!
> 
> There area a couple of those in my scrap box left over from Boo shooters. Should be a quick build!
> 
> 
> 
> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had these out yesterday
Click to expand...

That is exactly where that one came from lol. I had the stub from a boo shooter and a little smoothing and banded it right up


----------



## J3ff

I forgot my drill qt work to put holes in the cats to strung up so I had to bust out the jig saw and put in a shelf just. I had to get some shot in


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Aluminum Jaguar today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A178496A-69E4-418D-89BE-51AAD4FAE0C3.jpeg


Dude that new copper color is SWEET!!


----------



## bingo

Afew new band sets









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Today ergo natty, PFS 60 still banded in shorty mode and trying out the new to me SS Jelly Bean.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## kasperthelost

Well Fellow Slingshot Enthusiasts today here's what Im shootin some slingmail a PP Boyshot finally got a black one with stock bands And one my buddy made his first one kinda strange shaped with thin theraband gold and a SS Torque with looped 1632s and I'm shooting cheapo mud balls again I think the SS mud balls are a little on the hard side I've had bounce backs with lighter bands ) hope you all enjoy the pic..









Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Got out today with my Island Made skate deck flip. Was doing great with .45 Precise, 3/8 steel and 3/4 butterfly. Nice easy draw setup that sends them over 250 fps. Made a couple of nice hits on cans at around 30 yards. Then I noticed my band! They were brand new bands and I don't think it was an issue with my roller cutter. Either happened taking in it and out of my bag (zipper!) or when taking a pic. Lesson learned about how fragile thin bands can be.


----------



## cromag

Homemade torque , scout , goblet and some pocket bugs went sculpting.


----------



## Ibojoe

Hot off the press. African Ettimo Halbert with a Wenge palm swell . ( an Island Made design) I’m hooked brother.


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Hot off the press. African Ettimo Halbert with a Wenge palm swell . ( an Island Made design) I'm hooked brother.


Man the thing looks sleek! Another beauty Joseph.( of course my halberd is little bit nicer)


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Been super busy lately...

...but not to busy to shoot today's sling mail!









Catapult Carnage - Titan Hunter (small) & Companion


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

Shredding a few cans this evening with a plethora of pickle forks......and one of the not PFS variety!


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Today ergo natty, PFS 60 still banded in shorty mode and trying out the new to me SS Jelly Bean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


i have that JB,its a spot on shooter


----------



## skarrd

tag teamed this one with the pocket shooters and 5/16s steels,then went after some pine cones out back,good day today!


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today ergo natty, PFS 60 still banded in shorty mode and trying out the new to me SS Jelly Bean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> i have that JB,its a spot on shooter
Click to expand...

It surprised the heck out of me, how well she handled

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slinging, hoggy wild. Rooster, which is RHH, Scorpion, Tennessee Camporee Special, which has a rotating head, Cubscout & Sideshooter


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> yesterday's slinging, hoggy wild. Rooster, which is RHH, Scorpion, Tennessee Camporee Special, which has a rotating head, Cubscout & Sideshooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210427_180038_HDR.jpg


It still amazes me how many different styles and switching hands you can do in a shooting session. I start getting good shots with just one frame and I get skeered to lose that mojo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday's slinging, hoggy wild. Rooster, which is RHH, Scorpion, Tennessee Camporee Special, which has a rotating head, Cubscout & Sideshooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210427_180038_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many different styles and switching hands you can do in a shooting session. I start getting good shots with just one frame and I get skeered to lose that mojo.
> same same here brother figer. i didn't get but one shot with the Scorpion and it wasn't even a good one. i did get a big ol' with the Sideshooter. may have to do a remedial session with the Scorpion today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

Meant to say big ol'bull with the Sideshooter


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I am heading out for an extra-long walk with this frame here that has seen a few revisions in the last few months. I just quit








my job last week because they are requiring I get the WuhanVax in order to get paid for my expertise, so now I have more time to shoot. In that moment of stress I sprung for the Limited because I wanted to put a dollar in the pocket of SS. If I discover that SimpleShot will be requiring their employees to get the shot in order to get paid then you'll find these frames listed in the Classified Section! P.S.---that little ammo coin purse holds 25 rounds of 9mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Mule and little hitter frame









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today, hoggy wild. Scorpion, Ranger target tac, poly Ranger, Seal target sniper and 2 Seal snipers. the Seal snipers, which i call black widow Seal snipers, got a big ol' bull apiece. a jack of many slings and a master of none, hoggy wild.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I am heading out for an extra-long walk with this frame here that has seen a few revisions in the last few months. I just quit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my job last week because they are requiring I get the WuhanVax in order to get paid for my expertise, so now I have more time to shoot. In that moment of stress I sprung for the Limited because I wanted to put a dollar in the pocket of SS. If I discover that SimpleShot will be requiring their employees to get the shot in order to get paid then you'll find these frames listed in the Classified Section! P.S.---that little ammo coin purse holds 25 rounds of 9mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


brother figer gotta do what a brother figer gotta do


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Got some very very much needed rain in the desert. I think we may have even had 18 or 19 drops actually make it all the way down to hit the ground even. A lot of time most of it evaporates on the way down, which gives us big outflows of wind with a lot of rain events here.

But happily, I was able to get out for a bit around the few rain drops and gusty wind bursts to feed another can to one of my Scorpions.


----------



## hoggy

3 more today, hoggy wild. alley cat, flat cat and beaver. big ol' bull with the alley cat.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Just a quick one today. Lots to do, but maybe out again later


----------



## Valery

I cut a thick tin can. She held on for a long time, but gave up!


----------



## bingo

Afew nattys today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Valery said:


> I cut a thick tin can. She held on for a long time, but gave up!


Now THAT is a can cut to be extra proud of!


----------



## Sandstorm

Valery said:


> I cut a thick tin can. She held on for a long time, but gave up!


Soon we'll be moving up to the oil filter cut challenge . But I'm not hanging it in my catch box lol


----------



## Sandstorm

bingo said:


> Afew nattys today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Boy, Bingo, that one on the right's a beaut.


----------



## hoggy

ipdvolvoz slingmail plus one. the hts & rambone are the slingmail. i got 5 bulls, 4 with the rambone. hts got the other.


----------



## bingo

Sandstorm said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afew nattys today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, Bingo, that one on the right's a beaut.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

the Rogue from 5stonesurvival,arrived today,what a Sweet shooter it is,way out of my price range,but the woman knew i liked it and Sweetheart that she is,got it for me


----------



## StringSlap

Halberd is TCOB!


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today, used 7/16 steel in stead of my usual 3/8 steel, man that stuff hits, need to pick up some more of it


----------



## bingo

Afew shots with these 2 on my walk today









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. bulls with all 3. tried to replicate yesterday's rambone 4 bulls, 1 less for 3 instead of 4.


----------



## Ibojoe

Took the Thumper out for a spin today.


----------



## Cass

Hi, took out my mantis I bought on eBay a while ago, put new bands on and had only a couple of shots, it is very windy today.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> the Rogue from 5stonesurvival,arrived today,what a Sweet shooter it is,way out of my price range,but the woman knew i liked it and Sweetheart that she is,got it for me


Good woman, cool little shooter......still going through boxes this weekend Steven to find your special item, think I've got it narrowed down to one of two large boxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Save yourself, @hoggy!

Cut the bands and throw that dang Rambone away before it spoils you with all those top-quality hits!

I don't know, but it seems like the burden of hitting the bull that often might be too much of a burden for us "Jack of of frames" to bear!



hoggy said:


> these 3 today, hoggy wild. bulls with all 3. tried to replicate yesterday's rambone 4 bulls, 1 less for 3 instead of 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210430_112808_HDR.jpg


----------



## Tree Man

My new halberd design made by lbojoe. Rigged with .50 simpleshot blacks and a gzk pouch that I got from Port boy for 8mm steelies. I got her dialed in Joseph! Love this frame.


----------



## skarrd

took the Rogue out for an inaugural can cut,5/16s steels,not sure what the tubes are bigger than 2040s,but smaller than 1842s,strong tho,can was cut in 21 hits,out of 28 shots


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Always go back to the Topshot. I just started shooting aimstinctive about a month ago for fun. And it's still my most accurate slingshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi, here are today's shooters, so nice out here ,had to shoot them all!! Targets are at 45'


----------



## cromag

That must have been a workout!


----------



## Cass

Yes, but I am going back out!!


----------



## Stankard757

Putting Wilburt through his inaugural paces and an OPFS.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi, I think I over did it, now my wrist hurts, but it could be I played a banjo for the first time in a year and a half,a due to an injury, my left hand ring finger was crushed by a couch, 6 stitches to see it together. Feels better.


----------



## bingo

Both beech natty ttf and ott









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

Hammer LT, OTT, doubled SPRI exercise bands, DIY pinch pouch, 3/8" steel shot and a few nuts for variety. I usually shoot this w/ the XT forks, TTF. I thought to configure this for instinctive shooting - which was more or less a bust. Going back to the XT forks.


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> Save yourself, @hoggy!
> 
> Cut the bands and throw that dang Rambone away before it spoils you with all those top-quality hits!
> 
> I don't know, but it seems like the burden of hitting the bull that often might be too much of a burden for us "Jack of of frames" to bear!
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 3 today, hoggy wild. bulls with all 3. tried to replicate yesterday's rambone 4 bulls, 1 less for 3 instead of 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210430_112808_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> the horror, the horror, ha, i kill me
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

skarrd said:


> took the Rogue out for an inaugural can cut,5/16s steels,not sure what the tubes are bigger than 2040s,but smaller than 1842s,strong tho,can was cut in 21 hits,out of 28 shots


SWEET RIG


----------



## hoggy

hammer time, hoggy wild. trying to keep the rambone juju going.


----------



## Stankard757

Cans and spinners with Wilburt and Pepper









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting this one today.


----------



## skarrd

hoggy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> took the Rogue out for an inaugural can cut,5/16s steels,not sure what the tubes are bigger than 2040s,but smaller than 1842s,strong tho,can was cut in 21 hits,out of 28 shots
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET RIG
> 
> Thanks,it really is
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

nibblers and frameless,only shot the natty nibbler,the white nibbler isnt a very good sling,did fairly well with the 2040 frameless rig,been a couple months,lol


----------



## skarrd

Raventree pouch on the frameless,awesome!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Pro-Shot Pocket Predator Lil BB

Single 1632's

.30g Airsoft BB's


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

Sigh.. wish i could just buy bb's.
Its difficult and expensive to get them here is Australia.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Pee_Drizzle said:


> Sigh.. wish i could just buy bb's.
> Its difficult and expensive to get them here is Australia.


Wow Pee_Drizzle. I never knew they were so strict (quick web search).

I always considered airsoft to be like a toy.


----------



## hoggy

woo hoo, lookit me, lookit me, lookit me. got 4 bulls with the rambone, juju restored. got 3 with the camo torque. the torque is slingmail from ebay and the sideshooter from pocket predator.


----------



## KawKan

That is wild, hoggy! Hoggy wild!

Whatever you're doing, bottle it and keep it handy!



hoggy said:


> woo hoo, lookit me, lookit me, lookit me. got 4 bulls with the rambone, juju restored. got 3 with the camo torque. the torque is slingmail from ebay and the sideshooter from pocket predator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210503_195342.jpg


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> That is wild, hoggy! Hoggy wild!
> 
> Whatever you're doing, bottle it and keep it handy!
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo, lookit me, lookit me, lookit me. got 4 bulls with the rambone, juju restored. got 3 with the camo torque. the torque is slingmail from ebay and the sideshooter from pocket predator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210503_195342.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sir, i will do my best.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

cpu_melt_down said:


> Wow Pee_Drizzle. I never knew they were so strict (quick web search).
> 
> I always considered airsoft to be like a toy.


Yeah, things are tight here. I can get BBs in, but its generally WAY overpriced,and ive only ever managed to find 0.12 6mm plastic bbs, id love something heavier.

Dont get me wrong, overall i actually kind of appreciate it. I dont know if you realize this, but the average human is kind of an idiot, and kind of insane...
All in all im not overly bothered by our tight weapon restrictions.


----------



## skarrd

shooting frameless again today 1745s-16 in length 3/8s steels,,2 *fork* hits,done for now lol


----------



## raventree78

Rocking these this morning  bashing cans with 7/16 steel gives me a thrill lol


----------



## bingo

Afew ply frames and natty









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Afew hits made this little metal lid spinner this is the amount shits to hit twice 






























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

bingo said:


> Afew hits made this little metal lid spinner this is the amount ****s to hit twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Shots it took too hit twice lol






























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Banded up and shot a recently finished walnut Conus. Used 5/16" steel, butterfly.



























Great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

KawKan said:


> Banded up and shot a recently finished walnut Conus. Used 5/16" steel, butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. Nice grain.


----------



## Stankard757

KawKan said:


> Banded up and shot a recently finished walnut Conus. Used 5/16" steel, butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang that's pretty looks like chocolate vanilla swirl.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

hoggy said:


> woo hoo, lookit me, lookit me, lookit me. got 4 bulls with the rambone, juju restored. got 3 with the camo torque. the torque is slingmail from ebay and the sideshooter from pocket predator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210503_195342.jpg


Can't beat that hammer grip juju -go Hoggy go!

I shot my Rambone today and I gotta say - hits right where I pointed it. Who can argue with Prof. Sprave?


----------



## hoggy

Tobor8Man said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo, lookit me, lookit me, lookit me. got 4 bulls with the rambone, juju restored. got 3 with the camo torque. the torque is slingmail from ebay and the sideshooter from pocket predator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210503_195342.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat that hammer grip juju -go Hoggy go!
> 
> I shot my Rambone today and I gotta say - hits right where I pointed it. Who can argue with Prof. Sprave?
> 
> get some brother figer
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

simpleshot flipkung skeletons today, hoggy wild. 5 bulls


----------



## bingo

Little champ and natty 8 steels today on my metal lid target 3 hits for the natty 1 for the champ
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Took these 2 a evening stroll









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag

Haven't shot much the last couple of days because I picked up nice used kayak I'm prepping for Summer but yesterday I got some 7/16" ammo for the first time and all can say is "mucho destructo"


----------



## skarrd

KawKan said:


> Banded up and shot a recently finished walnut Conus. Used 5/16" steel, butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful Conus.Arturo would be proud!


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> Took these 2 a evening stroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Nice companions for a stroll


----------



## raventree78

hoggy said:


> simpleshot flipkung skeletons today, hoggy wild. 5 bulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210505_042650.jpg


that is a beautiful brace of FlipKungs  they are such nice frames


----------



## hoggy

raventree78 said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> simpleshot flipkung skeletons today, hoggy wild. 5 bulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210505_042650.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> that is a beautiful brace of FlipKungs  they are such nice frames
Click to expand...

thanks brother figer. they are nice shooters


----------



## hoggy

two favvy fav otts today, hoggy wild. my black widow topshot & my ninji camo torque. 2 bulls each, hoggy wild again. if it breaks the line that makes it bullseye fine, ha, i kill me.


----------



## Ibojoe

Ready to rock this new Halbert


----------



## raventree78

Moving some steel and aluminum with these today


----------



## StringSlap

Last night did a little aluminum recycling with my John Dowling HH. Precise .5, 3/8 steel, 3/4 butterfly.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Ready to rock this new Halbert


Wow!!!!


----------



## bingo

Afew shots before diner on the lid 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Shooting my new Joe ;-)


----------



## Stankard757

Got some time for a little fun today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> Afew shots before diner on the lid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Dang! That is a nice looking natty!


----------



## hoggy

2 diy g10 hts, a .25" & a .50". a bull apiece, hoggy wild.


----------



## Island made

HH PFS this morning happy Friday, friends!


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> HH PFS this morning happy Friday, friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 827F67FD-FCEC-4EE3-BD8F-8360D8355A81.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D23F0ED8-983E-4B46-8861-98855B74DAB1.jpeg


Wow Shane, I'm lovin those handles. 
The finish is finally dry on another of your designs. This Wenge and Maple Halbert is headed out today.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> HH PFS this morning happy Friday, friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 827F67FD-FCEC-4EE3-BD8F-8360D8355A81.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D23F0ED8-983E-4B46-8861-98855B74DAB1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Shane, I'm lovin those handles.
> The finish is finally dry on another of your designs. This Wenge and Maple Halbert is headed out today.
Click to expand...

That has got to be the prettiest halberd I've seen!!! And you my friend have made some pretty ones!


----------



## StringSlap

That's a beauty Joe!

Shane, that HH pfs is really nice!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Good shoot yesterday LHH with and old re-made SPS banded with flats (why?!) and my modified GGF-16 with flats (good call!). I made the fingers hooks on this F-16 in an offset just like Grandpa Grumpy did on his but for my RHH with the index finger stretched further to help control the wider fork width. Anyway, I was surprised that it feels great as an LHH thumb-brace hold. Both of these frames performed so equally that I cannot call a winner!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Got her all dressed up and ready to bust a can.


----------



## KawKan

Glad you're coming to grips with the Left Hand Hold, Mo!

Changing hands seems like a daunting challenge.



MOJAVE MO said:


> Good shoot yesterday LHH with and old re-made SPS banded with flats (why?!) and my modified GGF-16 with flats (good call!). I made the fingers hooks on this F-16 in an offset just like Grandpa Grumpy did on his but for my RHH with the index finger stretched further to help control the wider fork width. Anyway, I was surprised that it feels great as an LHH thumb-brace hold. Both of these frames performed so equally that I cannot call a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Got her all dressed up and ready to bust a can.


Wow! that sure is nice.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Good shoot yesterday LHH with and old re-made SPS banded with flats (why?!) and my modified GGF-16 with flats (good call!). I made the fingers hooks on this F-16 in an offset just like Grandpa Grumpy did on his but for my RHH with the index finger stretched further to help control the wider fork width. Anyway, I was surprised that it feels great as an LHH thumb-brace hold. Both of these frames performed so equally that I cannot call a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good stuff mo


----------



## hoggy

2nd shooting today, hoggy wild. my ebay sps & my rambone, no bulls but close, at least once. in my self defense, i'd just got back from a 2hr 54m trip from nashville.


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Good shoot yesterday LHH with and old re-made SPS banded with flats (why?!) and my modified GGF-16 with flats (good call!). I made the fingers hooks on this F-16 in an offset just like Grandpa Grumpy did on his but for my RHH with the index finger stretched further to help control the wider fork width. Anyway, I was surprised that it feels great as an LHH thumb-brace hold. Both of these frames performed so equally that I cannot call a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo,glad the LHH is coming along for you


----------



## skarrd

Rogue clone friday evening and ssotm entry this morning at 2AM,1632s on Rogue with 5/16s steels,and 2040s on oak *gunslinger*with 1/4 in steels [in the garage]


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe Halberd today!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Gorgeous Halberd's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> HH PFS this morning happy Friday, friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 827F67FD-FCEC-4EE3-BD8F-8360D8355A81.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D23F0ED8-983E-4B46-8861-98855B74DAB1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Shane, I'm lovin those handles.
> The finish is finally dry on another of your designs. This Wenge and Maple Halbert is headed out today.
Click to expand...

Beautiful 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Hybrid goblet today from my buddy Mone Waller at RVA catapults.


----------



## Stankard757

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Hybrid goblet today from my buddy Mone Waller at RVA catapults.


WOW!

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Skateboard day with the @Peter Recuas's Pepper and @Palmettoflyer PFS 60









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shot this one today,a design by Palmettoflyer-the PFS 60- first attempt in wood was a fail,so grabbed the pvc and started over,heated and flattened *just a bit* for some curve in the handle,started with 5/16s steel,but winds came up so i moved into garage [20 ft] and shot 1/4 inch at spinners,nice little shooter.Thanks for the template Palmettoflyer


----------



## skarrd

And its Skarrd,just like its owner,lol


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the original Island Made Halbert today.


----------



## KawKan

Ripped a couple of cans yesterday,


















Used 5/16 on the Jelly Bean and 3/8 on the natty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

KawKan said:


> Ripped a couple of cans yesterday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used 5/16 on the Jelly Bean and 3/8 on the natty.
> 
> Hey Ray, what tubes are on the natural?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Little hitter frame for afew shots









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Those are 1632s cut for about 1/4 a 56-inch draw.



Grandpa Grumpy said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ripped a couple of cans yesterday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used 5/16 on the Jelly Bean and 3/8 on the natty.
> 
> Hey Ray, what tubes are on the natural?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Great weekend if shooting for me. These two were the weekend favorites. I had a cold shot hit with this natty. If my tubes didn't break it could have been a three-way tie. These practice golf balls are my targets space led at 33, 40ish, and 50ish feet. I do move them around occasionally.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,5/16s steels


----------



## JediMike

Bill Hayes custom chalice with quad loop bands, and my Barnett Cobra rigged for night shooting (first time on the range, looks promising)!
Also first time shooting with my off hand today - interesting excercise!


----------



## bingo

Got a team out 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Working out the frustration of setting up my wife's new mobile (cell) 'phone. So the Speckled Hen took the force at about 20 paces


----------



## raventree78

Launched some 7/16 with this one today


----------



## 31610

Well I was having me a grand old time and busted a leg dang . This white stuff is nice but don’t seem to last long . Hey what you short draw guys cutting for bands to shoot 9.5 ?


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Port boy said:


> Well I was having me a grand old time and busted a leg dang . This white stuff is nice but don't seem to last long . Hey what you short draw guys cutting for bands to shoot 9.5 ?


I like 24/14 0.55 or 20/14 0.65 for 9.5's


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Recycling wild cans today, happily they were scattered one to each of three sides of a clearing and were great fun


----------



## 31610

Ok tony I will cut a couple up ;-) I have some .65


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Let us know how you get on. I like to keep things minimal so I can enjoy shooting rather than fighting the bands


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Well I was having me a grand old time and busted a leg dang . This white stuff is nice but don't seem to last long . Hey what you short draw guys cutting for bands to shoot 9.5 ?


Am using that white at 22 14 for 9.5s

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Afew shots in on my travels
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ya I got into a batch of 9.5 bearings at work lol . But I never got any from this bearing haha I never seen a bearing fail and glow red while still working


----------



## 31610

Ya I got into a batch of 9.5 bearings at work lol . But I never got any from this bearing haha I never seen a bearing fail and glow red while still working


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Port boy said:


> Ya I got into a batch of 9.5 bearings at work lol . But I never got any from this bearing haha I never seen a bearing fail and glow red while still working


Wow wonder what temperatures those reached ????


----------



## 31610

Hot dude haha was a 3 inch shaft the reducer and shaft could not be touched with bare hands for 3 hours


----------



## AKA Forgotten

I am now even more impressed with bearings


----------



## 31610

Ok stole couple band sets off some frames back in the game ;-)


----------



## Hoss

Port boy said:


> Ya I got into a batch of 9.5 bearings at work lol . But I never got any from this bearing haha I never seen a bearing fail and glow red while still working


During the 32 years that I worked as a millwright I saw several of those, I've seen the inner race weld itself right to the shaht.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Sun and spinners









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Hoss said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I got into a batch of 9.5 bearings at work lol . But I never got any from this bearing haha I never seen a bearing fail and glow red while still working
> 
> 
> 
> During the 32 years that I worked as a millwright I saw several of those, I've seen the inner race weld itself right to the shaht.
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

wow weld to shaft is crazy hot haha pretty wild stuff friction can do


----------



## bingo

Afew shots on the spinners and metal lid
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. the juju rambone & the Duke. both got bulls, 2 for the juju rambone and 1 for the Duke.


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Ya I got into a batch of 9.5 bearings at work lol . But I never got any from this bearing haha I never seen a bearing fail and glow red while still working


i've had a centrifigul clutch [on a mini bike] glow red like that and still got me home,lol,had to chisel it of the shaft the next day tho


----------



## skarrd

these 4 the past couple days,the gapper and i went on a *wild* pinecone hunt,lol


----------



## 31610

Still hanging with Joe


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Tried out the Flippin' Pickle today, with SimpleShot latex and Blue leather Warrior Knight pouch. I'm very happy even though it was still raining


----------



## bingo

Little hitter frame and ply champ some 8 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

The usual suspects all week long. And still hung up on can bashing, mostly from 15-20 yds.























Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Still hanging with Joe


My friend I'm so glad your liking that frame. Shootn good for ya?


----------



## Ibojoe

I’m still on this Halbert frame in Wenge wood. All dressed up with BSB’s for 7/16 steel.


----------



## bingo

Out for a half hour









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still hanging with Joe
> 
> 
> 
> My friend I'm so glad your liking that frame. Shootn good for ya?
Click to expand...

high Joe it's working out well I was shooting a bit low at first but I got it sorted out now . Thing is I was shooting pfs for couple months just needed a little saddle time to get back into the normal frame mode . It's a great frame I need to figure out how to make em


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. a bull for each.


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today, couldn't find the rest of the one


----------



## SLINGDUDE

raventree78 said:


> Shot these today, couldn't find the rest of the one


Oh man! That's no bueno.


----------



## Covert5

raventree78 said:


> Shot these today, couldn't find the rest of the one


Oh man! Was that from a forkhit?


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Wowsers! What happened to "the one"? Hoping you didn't last see it whizzing backwards past your cheek.


----------



## cromag

That could have been serious. This is a little more acceptable form of destruction.


----------



## HamseQss

Added two newcomers to my collection!)


----------



## HamseQss

Added two newcomers to my collection :rofl: :looney:


----------



## 31610

Opening day duck season here Ontario


----------



## skarrd

Frameless Friday-also- Fixed Blade Friday,lol

5/16s steels,2040 Simple Shot tubes


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Shot these today, couldn't find the rest of the one


Dang! thats looks bad,hope You are OK


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Opening day duck season here Ontario


PB! lol awesome brotha! Chase that sucker around and make him dance!


----------



## Sandstorm

Port boy said:


> Opening day duck season here Ontario


You know, now that I have a slingshot I'm also hit with the fact that I have a reason to buy Peeps this holiday season.


----------



## Sandstorm

skarrd said:


> Frameless Friday-also- Fixed Blade Friday,lol
> 5/16s steels,2040 Simple Shot tubes


I'm over here trying to decide on what new frame to buy and meanwhile Skarrd's killin' it with a carabiner.


----------



## Island made

Halberd today! Happy Saturday friends.


----------



## Cass

Beauty!!


----------



## raventree78

Yeah I am totally fine and a bit wiser. I was trying too many new things at once. That happened on the third shot with that set up. new sling, trying hammer grip and 3/4 butterfly. I am pretty sure it canted in my hand and therefore sent a 7/16 steel ball into the fork. Lesson learned, don't be over confident and try things in increments. I appreciate the concern, great community we have here


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

raventree78 said:


> Yeah I am totally fine and a bit wiser. I was trying too many new things at once. That happened on the third shot with that set up. new sling, trying hammer grip and 3/4 butterfly. I am pretty sure it canted in my hand and therefore sent a 7/16 steel ball into the fork. Lesson learned, don't be over confident and try things in increments. I appreciate the concern, great community we have here


Glad to hear you are okay, that frame looked brutal! That's some thick plastic!


----------



## Stankard757

Test day for the Flattop mini conus thingamajig, Beech ergo natty and as always an OPFS nearby. Wifey even joined in with her natty I finished a couple of week ago

Stay safe and have a blast!
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. juju rambone and 4 scorpions in order of acquistion, and the orange the only one bought brand new.. 1 bull by the green scorpion.


----------



## Cass

Hi, shot my jade g10 I made yesterday. I had some problems shooting today as my first shots were very off to the left. I figured out that my wrist was bent, and once I figured that out it was dead center. In the catch box is a reset target box which works great


----------



## raventree78

Clover Bottom Mushrooms said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am totally fine and a bit wiser. I was trying too many new things at once. That happened on the third shot with that set up. new sling, trying hammer grip and 3/4 butterfly. I am pretty sure it canted in my hand and therefore sent a 7/16 steel ball into the fork. Lesson learned, don't be over confident and try things in increments. I appreciate the concern, great community we have here
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are okay, that frame looked brutal! That's some thick plastic!
Click to expand...

Thanks, it was actually a wooden frame, still a chunky number though.


----------



## Island made

Heavy hitter today.


----------



## Tree Man

My new spalted maple LBS. Got it rigged with SS .5 blacks. Bang tidy!


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Heavy hitter today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3F56EF8C-4B16-4CCA-BFA4-D419C06B4C97.jpeg


man you need do a blacked out handle with that same top ;-)


----------



## 31610

My poor little ducky is getting in tough shape his head holding on by faith and he full clay haha


----------



## hoggy

whooptydo, whooptydo, whooptydo, lookit me, lookit me, lookit me, hoggy wild. a 1st for me, 5 bulls. juju rambone getting more better. sidenote with an injured shooting hand btw.


----------



## ATO75

cpu_melt_down said:


> Shot a couple of the Titans today until the bands broke.
> 
> 20210416_182809.jpg
> 
> Really liking these SniperSling & Precise Gold rubbers.


I just put in my order for a Pro Shot Titan. I cant wait.


----------



## ATO75

Port boy said:


> Went to water to have a few shots but so much wild life stirring about I never did


What a view!


----------



## ATO75

Tree Man said:


> My new spalted maple LBS. Got it rigged with SS .5 blacks. Bang tidy!


I have some of that ss.5 on the way should arrive today...I hope. How do you like it? I have tried some .7 bands and was not a fan. Are the claims of longevity true?


----------



## raventree78

Had fun with these today.


----------



## pirateking

Since May day. Second bandset.


----------



## KawKan

As they say in Kansas, that's a Big Whootydo!

Way to shoot, hoggy!



hoggy said:


> whooptydo, whooptydo, whooptydo, lookit me, lookit me, lookit me, hoggy wild. a 1st for me, 5 bulls. juju rambone getting more better. sidenote with an injured shooting hand btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210516_123514.jpg


----------



## Cass

Hi, today I shot my vulcan, made by Bill Hayes. I received this in December, and could not shoot it at all. I picked it up again, and tried pfs style, and it works great. I am glad I waited to learn more, before destroying it. I had two hits on the back before put it away, no damage!!


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> As they say in Kansas, that's a Big Whootydo!
> 
> Way to shoot, hoggy!
> 
> 
> 
> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> whooptydo, whooptydo, whooptydo, lookit me, lookit me, lookit me, hoggy wild. a 1st for me, 5 bulls. juju rambone getting more better. sidenote with an injured shooting hand btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210516_123514.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> thanks brother figer
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

juju rambone today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Tree Man

ATO75 said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new spalted maple LBS. Got it rigged with SS .5 blacks. Bang tidy!
> 
> 
> 
> I have some of that ss.5 on the way should arrive today...I hope. How do you like it? I have tried some .7 bands and was not a fan. Are the claims of longevity true?
Click to expand...

I've been shooting these .5 bands almost exclusively lately. The draw is very buttery and they pack a wallup. If you get your active band length in that sweet spot, they seem to last forever. I have a set on a frame that I got from Joe at Christmas time. I cronied them last night and was getting a respectable 270 fps with 8mm steelies.


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, today I shot my vulcan, made by Bill Hayes. I received this in December, and could not shoot it at all. I picked it up again, and tried pfs style, and it works great. I am glad I waited to learn more, before destroying it. I had two hits on the back before put it away, no damage!!


Interesting looking shooter there,Mr Hays has some good ideas


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Port boy said:


> Opening day duck season here Ontario


Those ducks move faster than a roadrunner squeek squeek


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Today t'was clays for my duck shoot and the weather has definitely been wet enough. Sadly not done enough recently as more certificate studying for work


----------



## HunterSon

Stainless GZK with 1636 tubes and 1/4" steel and a Simpleshot Hammer XT with GZK Yellow something with 5/16" steel. Shooting at 3" flipper at 75'. Both really rip out the steel.


----------



## ATO75

Tree Man said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new spalted maple LBS. Got it rigged with SS .5 blacks. Bang tidy!
> 
> 
> 
> I have some of that ss.5 on the way should arrive today...I hope. How do you like it? I have tried some .7 bands and was not a fan. Are the claims of longevity true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been shooting these .5 bands almost exclusively lately. The draw is very buttery and they pack a wallup. If you get your active band length in that sweet spot, they seem to last forever. I have a set on a frame that I got from Joe at Christmas time. I cronied them last night and was getting a respectable 270 fps with 8mm steelies.
Click to expand...

Brother I just posted a video speed and Impact testing these bands.....they are really fast. Got 307fps and ripped through both sides of a soup can filled with water. I maxed them out for my draw length and tapered them 24-12. Really impressive. I am sold on the performance if the longevity is good I will be changing brands I think.


----------



## Sandstorm

Not much shooting being done because I've had family in for the last couple weeks . Last night I got a chance to get a few shots in with the new Torque though! I strapped these tiny little .5 Snipersling yellow bands to it I snagged off of my Enzo. They look kind of dumb on the Torque at that taper but man they're nice to shoot. Gentle draw but still pack a good punch with 8mm and even 3/8 steelies. Got a little care package of 'em going off to High Desert Flipper with so he can science tf out of them but haven't been able to get away from the house to save my butt. Anyway, you all were right, I'm not disappointed with the Torque at all. Now it just needs a cool paracord wrap.


----------



## hoggy

2 today hoggy wild. the juju rambone & the black widow scout.


----------



## 31610

Finally a nice day off got out for a walk and burned up some balls . I was a 2 hours to get back into my frameless game man I am rusty


----------



## skarrd

Sandstorm said:


> Not much shooting being done because I've had family in for the last couple weeks . Last night I got a chance to get a few shots in with the new Torque though! I strapped these tiny little .5 Snipersling yellow bands to it I snagged off of my Enzo. They look kind of dumb on the Torque at that taper but man they're nice to shoot. Gentle draw but still pack a good punch with 8mm and even 3/8 steelies. Got a little care package of 'em going off to High Desert Flipper with so he can science tf out of them but haven't been able to get away from the house to save my butt. Anyway, you all were right, I'm not disappointed with the Torque at all. Now it just needs a cool paracord wrap.


Raventree78 has some nice wrap ideas for the torque's


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Finally a nice day off got out for a walk and burned up some balls . I was a 2 hours to get back into my frameless game man I am rusty


Know the feeling,took me a good while to shake the rust off my frameless,but well worth it,i love the frameless


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a nice day off got out for a walk and burned up some balls . I was a 2 hours to get back into my frameless game man I am rusty
> 
> 
> 
> Know the feeling,took me a good while to shake the rust off my frameless,but well worth it,i love the frameless
Click to expand...

haha ya the start of the walk was bad man by the end I was getting cattails lol . Wife kept rushing me along throwing my game off . They chirpy little creatures at times haha


----------



## skarrd

started out shooting BBs by the pond,finished out front with a 3/8s steels can cut


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

Today I am shooting 10mm clay balls at this hammer:









Using this slingshot:


----------



## Sandstorm

Pee_Drizzle said:


> Today I am shooting 10mm clay balls at this hammer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16213920456648467680219362201294.jpg
> 
> Using this slingshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG20210519112443.jpg


Gotta love runes. That thing's a beast! Love it.


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

Thanks sand, it says 'aim true' there, and 'pew pew' on the other side.


----------



## Sandstorm

Pee_Drizzle said:


> Thanks sand, it says 'aim true' there, and 'pew pew' on the other side.


I love it even more now


----------



## Tree Man

ATO75 said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new spalted maple LBS. Got it rigged with SS .5 blacks. Bang tidy!
> 
> 
> 
> I have some of that ss.5 on the way should arrive today...I hope. How do you like it? I have tried some .7 bands and was not a fan. Are the claims of longevity true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been shooting these .5 bands almost exclusively lately. The draw is very buttery and they pack a wallup. If you get your active band length in that sweet spot, they seem to last forever. I have a set on a frame that I got from Joe at Christmas time. I cronied them last night and was getting a respectable 270 fps with 8mm steelies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brother I just posted a video speed and Impact testing these bands.....they are really fast. Got 307fps and ripped through both sides of a soup can filled with water. I maxed them out for my draw length and tapered them 24-12. Really impressive. I am sold on the performance if the longevity is good I will be changing brands I think.
Click to expand...

307!? Heck shoot three rounds through the chrony on video and receive your speed freaks badge. 
I love these bands


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today. I got my first hits on a can with a pfs today too, finally got the "feel" for it I guess lol


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

raventree78 said:


> Shot these today. I got my first hits on a can with a pfs today too, finally got the "feel" for it I guess lol


That's awesome ????! I've become a damn pickle fork fanatic, myself. Next thing you know you'll be writhing in the throes of a full on pickle addiction!


----------



## bingo

Some shots in while cutting the grass 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

Tree Man said:


> ATO75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new spalted maple LBS. Got it rigged with SS .5 blacks. Bang tidy!
> 
> 
> 
> I have some of that ss.5 on the way should arrive today...I hope. How do you like it? I have tried some .7 bands and was not a fan. Are the claims of longevity true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been  shooting these .5 bands almost exclusively lately. The draw is very buttery and they pack a wallup. If you get your active band length in that sweet spot, they seem to last forever. I have a set on a frame that I got from Joe at Christmas time. I cronied them last night and was getting a respectable 270 fps with 8mm steelies.
Click to expand...

Which SS are we talking about here? Simpleshot or Snipersling. I'm pretty green to be setting trends but I've been labeling my Snipersling "SnSl" so I can tell the difference since I'm notoriously disorganized and sometimes it doesn't get put back in the right spot. If it's the Snipersling you're referring to, I'm on board with those opinions. I asked ATO75 about it a while back and I'm digging both the black and the yellow. Or does Snipersling have a different abbreviation I'm not aware of yet?


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,tag teame the can with 5/16s and 3/8s steels,in the rain/drizzle cause i couldnt stand not shooting something,lol


----------



## 31610

Back the beach shooting fb with 1636 tubes


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

Pull yer damn pants up son!

Nice hand form though, bloody perfect!


----------



## Cass

Hi, I made this yesterday. G10, again, but 1" thick , feels good in the hand, shoots great!


----------



## bingo

Shooting these 2 today and 9.5 steel 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

Cass said:


> Hi, I made this yesterday. G10, again, but 1" thick , feels good in the hand, shoots great!


Hey Cass, I'm completely unfamiliar with G10, apparently a polycarbonate or something? I noticed in some of the pics it's white yet looks to be like sort of a light ocean green after. Is that a paint or like a dye that gets applied?


----------



## Cass

Hi it's my lights, it really is green, the pics outside shows the color correctly, the ones inside are lighter for some reason, g10 is compressed epoxy with layers of fiberglass. Hard stuff


----------



## High Desert Flipper

cromag said:


> That could have been serious. This is a little more acceptable form of destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5140013 (Medium).JPG


Wow! That is a straight up plain and simple beauty!


----------



## HamseQss

HamseQss said:


> Added two newcomers to my collection :rofl: :looney:
> 
> https://www.worktime.com/


 :wub: :blush: :wub:


----------



## vince4242

Enjoying my V mini shooter today! Love the carbon fiber and feel so sturdy and solid in the hand. This is version number five and my final version.

I have a full write-up on it in the homemade section if you missed it. And anyone who wants the plans to try it I'll be glad to share.

Cheers


----------



## Stankard757

Enjoying my favorite conus trio today. Wilburt a spalted oak natty, my Palmettoflyer Dogwood and my Cedar

Stay safe and have a blast!









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi looks great, I have seen many conus on this site, what is so great about this, or is it a style that everyone likes? I may have to try making one.


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Stankard757

Cass said:


> Hi looks great, I have seen many conus on this site, what is so great about this, or is it a style that everyone likes? I may have to try making one.


For me they are extremely comfortable and some of my most accurate frames. Also fairly simple to build

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

This is the flock that's flying today!


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, I made this yesterday. G10, again, but 1" thick , feels good in the hand, shoots great!


nice job,it looks comfy


----------



## skarrd

vince4242 said:


> Enjoying my V mini shooter today! Love the carbon fiber and feel so sturdy and solid in the hand. This is version number five and my final version.
> 
> I have a full write-up on it in the homemade section if you missed it. And anyone who wants the plans to try it I'll be glad to share.
> 
> Cheers


aweome design,i dont have a printer at the moment but i would definatly be interested in plans.


----------



## skarrd

shooting BBs in the garage today,made a smaller tiny ninja [1/4 inch snaller] for shooting BBs,works as well as the *full*size one,some frameless and finger shooter.hate this weather.............


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## skarrd

started shooting this one from inside my garage out to catchbox [45 feet] but the rains got to heavy And Slingmail arrived


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Kalevala's latest YouTube reminded me I hadn't shot 7mm (9/32) for a long time, so that is now corrected. Loving these Warrior Pouches in blue cowhide now they have worn in


----------



## bingo

These today 9.5s steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## kasperthelost

These today I have been trying really hard to like ttf style but I find it difficult to aim I know I'm doing something wrong but can't figure what my shots seem to always be super low ithought ttf was the easier way to shoot lol the can is laughing at me today as I spent alot of the day trying to shoot the hts and the marksman contraption which isn't as great as I'd like it to be but it looks So COOL and its slingshot history
















Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shot these 2 today in the rain,lol


----------



## Scrat

Gave the torque a 550 cord makeover after seeing one of the tutorials on the forum.

Really like this frame a lot. This has been my main shooter lately. Got a lot of shots in today on both cans and spinners. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

nice wrap job


----------



## skarrd

been working one for a couple days/nights with a variety of BBshooters,and about a jillion BBs,its finally cut,20 feet on the *Insomnia* range [now also the rain range]


----------



## bingo

Out for the 1st 20 odd shots









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## kasperthelost

These today a couple Simpleshot blanks a homemade pfs and a tree fork I roughed out yesterday, I wonder if I didn't put a finish would my Slinger rot overtime? Anyone have any experience with this? Sometimes I just don't want to put a finish.









Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

kasperthelost said:


> These today a couple Simpleshot blanks a homemade pfs and a tree fork I roughed out yesterday, I wonder if I didn't put a finish would my Slinger rot overtime? Anyone have any experience with this? Sometimes I just don't want to put a finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


I would say it depended on what you exposed the untreated fork to ? If you shot a lot in the rain, snow, etc., it might rot after repeated exposure like that.

If you're just shooting on normal dry days, it'd last a while.......you'd get some protection from you're hand oils anyhow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## Cass

Hi, here are today's shooters, the three on the left I made, and the red pfs I got on eBay. Too windy for a target board, so catch barrel at 40'


----------



## kasperthelost

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> kasperthelost said:
> 
> 
> 
> These today a couple Simpleshot blanks a homemade pfs and a tree fork I roughed out yesterday, I wonder if I didn't put a finish would my Slinger rot overtime? Anyone have any experience with this? Sometimes I just don't want to put a finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I would say it depended on what you exposed the untreated fork to ? If you shot a lot in the rain, snow, etc., it might rot after repeated exposure like that.
> 
> If you're just shooting on normal dry days, it'd last a while.......you'd get some protection from you're hand oils anyhow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info these are very important things to know...

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Few shoots before work


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## skarrd

shooting the rainy day build,with PP tapers and 3/8s steels,the antler came from a few pieces i have been carting around for 30+ years,originally given to me as cutoffs from a knife handle,made in Phoenix,AZ.there were 4 pieces,but one dissappeared,or the rats got it lol


----------



## J3ff

Took care of this can that looked at me funny tried some framless, but mostly my daily frame. And switched out my catch box this evening.


----------



## Stankard757

Port boy said:


> Few shoots before work


AH! But your rubber ducky isn't themed









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Stankard757 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few shoots before work
> 
> 
> 
> AH! But your rubber ducky isn't themed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

haha Love them


----------



## bingo

Yew natty again 9.5 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Clays for the can, 7mm steels general plinking today


----------



## KawKan

Shooting BBs between showers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Stankard757 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few shoots before work
> 
> 
> 
> AH! But your rubber ducky isn't themed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

haha no but got some multi cultural ones coming Thursday;-)


----------



## kasperthelost

These today a couple blanks a board cut I made by tracing a blanks handle then making the fork how I wanted and of course the natty I got it from a seller on ebay it's from an apple tree it's not perfect but they don't have to be perfection is very opinionated anyhow I love all of my slingshots I just wish I had more hands so I could shoot more than one at a time lol.. working the old can it's been hanging on cuz I'm out of mud balls. They're ordered though. See you all tomorrow..
















Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

My buddy asked me why I needed more than one slingshot. I told him so I can dual-wield them.. duh


----------



## Sandstorm

Did a fiber optic thing here with my Enzo. I'll have to see if it works here after work. I don't see how it couldn't. If not I'll scrape it off.


----------



## Cass

skarrd said:


> shooting the rainy day build,with PP tapers and 3/8s steels,the antler came from a few pieces i have been carting around for 30+ years,originally given to me as cutoffs from a knife handle,made in Phoenix,AZ.there were 4 pieces,but one dissappeared,or the rats got it lol


 Wow, really like the antler!! Nice


----------



## Cass

Hi, I got this mantis from ebay today, made of resin, from China , bands it up and shoots well. Rainy but got in some shots to try. 38$, not bad.


----------



## Island made

Kicking it real old school today.


----------



## raventree78

KawKan said:


> Shooting BBs between showers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a neat slingshot right there, is it your design?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Kicking it real old school today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3BC424EF-F46C-4ED6-B457-626A1A58EB1D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17A7C38F-6E19-4777-91AB-B3C500FE849E.jpeg


What kind of wood is that Shane, that's a cool looking natural?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few shoots before work
> 
> 
> 
> AH! But your rubber ducky isn't themed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

those are awesome,lol


----------



## skarrd

Sandstorm said:


> My buddy asked me why I needed more than one slingshot. I told him so I can dual-wield them.. duh


carry 2 for a *new york*reload,lol


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> shooting the rainy day build,with PP tapers and 3/8s steels,the antler came from a few pieces i have been carting around for 30+ years,originally given to me as cutoffs from a knife handle,made in Phoenix,AZ.there were 4 pieces,but one dissappeared,or the rats got it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really like the antler!! Nice
Click to expand...

Thanks,the pieces were to short for a knife handle,and too pretty to toss,now i know what they are for


----------



## skarrd

the little plinker today-indoors-with n1/4 in steels and 1632 tubes


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kicking it real old school today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3BC424EF-F46C-4ED6-B457-626A1A58EB1D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17A7C38F-6E19-4777-91AB-B3C500FE849E.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of wood is that Shane, that's a cool looking natural?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
Click to expand...

Thanks, buddy. The Treeman tells me it's black Tupelo. It's got an under bark with a grain of its own. I've made a few forks from this tree and some of them are orangey right under the bark and some bigger forks are red under the bark.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island Made “Thumper”. Precise gen3 elastic, 44 lead.


----------



## Stankard757

Crepe Myrtle, Beech and SLING-N-SHOT natties along with the Wing.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

raventree78 said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting BBs between showers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is a neat slingshot right there, is it your design?
Click to expand...

This is a 75% version of Gopher's Kestrel - Altoids box size. I like the 3-inch fork width. I think @Matt Walt posted a template in one of the Altoid Contest threads.


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Sandstorm

Stankard757 said:


> Crepe Myrtle, Beech and SLING-N-SHOT natties along with the Wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Nice little natties. What are you thinking of the wing so far?


----------



## Stankard757

Sandstorm said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crepe Myrtle, Beech and SLING-N-SHOT natties along with the Wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little natties. What are you thinking of the wing so far?
Click to expand...

Not bad takes a little to get used to

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

pickle flippin today 5/16s steels


----------



## 31610

Trying get ground game down


----------



## bingo

Afew shots in with TTF natty and little natty









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ducks are in and bands are made there not going to be happy for long


----------



## raventree78

Cooled down enough this evening to shoot some gobstopper at a can with this beauty


----------



## raventree78

KawKan said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting BBs between showers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is a neat slingshot right there, is it your design?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a 75% version of Gopher's Kestrel - Altoids box size. I like the 3-inch fork width. I think @Matt Walt posted a template in one of the Altoid Contest threads.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the information


----------



## skarrd

first sunny day in the last 8,i was shootin these ,the PP at cans ,and the hotrods around the neighborhood,lol


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> first sunny day in the last 8,i was shootin these ,the PP at cans ,and the hotrods around the neighborhood,lol


"make fun while the sun shines  "


----------



## skarrd

Yessir


----------



## Valery

I'm having fun with paper targets today.
15 shots from a distance of 8 meters. The diameter of the black circle is 1 inch. Not bad in my opinion.


----------



## Ibojoe

Fought through the rain and bugs to shoot this new Halbert. BSB’s and 7/16 steel.


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> Fought through the rain and bugs to shoot this new Halbert. BSB's and 7/16 steel.


Beauty Joe 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

skarrd said:


> first sunny day in the last 8,i was shootin these ,the PP at cans ,and the hotrods around the neighborhood,lol


Nice bikes 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Valery said:


> I'm having fun with paper targets today.
> 15 shots from a distance of 8 meters. The diameter of the black circle is 1 inch. Not bad in my opinion.


Excellent shooting!


----------



## KawKan

Getting extreme, yesterday! Oversized ply Ranger (courtesy of @raventree78) with 2mm latex solids. Shooting 5/16 steel.









It's a little slow, but gets the job done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Actually had a couple of warm sunny days, so yesterday played hooky and nipped over to the beach for freshly caught cod and some chips to compliment it.

Today I had another attempt at full-butterfly following Ray's YouTube's, I still need more work on that. Also had fun chasing a can with a shorter draw


----------



## Sandstorm

So stinking close! That's ok, I've been trying to just get it in the circle since I started shooting. 1/4" steel with Snipersling yellow bands on my Torque. Got a little excited and forgot to take a pic of the sling.


----------



## Sandstorm

AKA Forgotten said:


> Actually had a couple of warm sunny days, so yesterday played hooky and nipped over to the beach for freshly caught cod and some chips to compliment it.
> 
> Today I had another attempt at full-butterfly following Ray's YouTube's, I still need more work on that. Also had fun chasing a can with a shorter draw


Great photo up top. That's magazine cover material right there. The kind I would read anyway.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Sandstorm said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually had a couple of warm sunny days, so yesterday played hooky and nipped over to the beach for freshly caught cod and some chips to compliment it.
> 
> Today I had another attempt at full-butterfly following Ray's YouTube's, I still need more work on that. Also had fun chasing a can with a shorter draw
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo up top. That's magazine cover material right there. The kind I would read anyway.
Click to expand...

Thank you, much appreciated. Just the kind of magazine I would read as well lol I do actually read Slingshot World when editions come out, lots of names and faces I recognise ????


----------



## bingo

Mule and sps frame got 1 3rd hit mule n 1st shit sps
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

They just wouldn't break one lid hit about 10 ft in the air 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> first sunny day in the last 8,i was shootin these ,the PP at cans ,and the hotrods around the neighborhood,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bikes
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks they are fun


----------



## juliashawn33

Wow its amazing


----------



## Cass

Hi, here is an upgrade to my catch barrel.I got a solar light on Amazon, and put a hole in the top,, used gorilla tape to seal it. Works! And portable.


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> first sunny day in the last 8,i was shootin these ,the PP at cans ,and the hotrods around the neighborhood,lol


Digging those mini's !!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Took three lego chalk men for a walk in the woods today for some recycling


----------



## High Desert Flipper

bingo said:


> They just wouldn't break one lid hit about 10 ft in the air


Those plastic bottles and caps really take a beating and just don't give it up! I enjoy bouncing them around to various distances, and they last a very very long time for me.

I saw a video where Fowler found some caps with pump needle adapters on them on Amazon (?) so you could pressurize plastic soda bottles. He pumped them up pretty good and could not burst them with a slingshot. He finally got them after he scored the outside with a knife. But those bottles and caps are tough. I haven't tried shooting one filled with liquid, maybe that would do it.


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## bingo

High Desert Flipper said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just wouldn't break one lid hit about 10 ft in the air
> 
> 
> 
> Those plastic bottles and caps really take a beating and just don't give it up! I enjoy bouncing them around to various distances, and they last a very very long time for me.
> 
> I saw a video where Fowler found some caps with pump needle adapters on them on Amazon (?) so you could pressurize plastic soda bottles. He pumped them up pretty good and could not burst them with a slingshot. He finally got them after he scored the outside with a knife. But those bottles and caps are tough. I haven't tried shooting one filled with liquid, maybe that would do it.
Click to expand...

Yep they are pretty tough a was at them for quite abit a will try again 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

bingo said:


> Yep they are pretty tough a was at them for quite abit a will try again
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


I keep looking for good targets to discriminate impact power. The water filled steel soup can seems a good test but for me everything from 5/16" to 1/2" steel goes through and through if shot at reasonable speed.

So far double layer (glued together) tempered hard board seems to be the best discriminator I can find.

I may have to have a go at seeing if the plastic bottles might be good for this, maybe liquid filled would be a good test.

Although when empty and capped they sure do jump when hit! And they last a good long while.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I've been able to shoot everyday this week so far. Spent 4 days of that struggling to find a frame and band match that was working for my clay ammo. I finally found zero with this setup with a pseudo 2040 tubeset. Looks like I need to move my target again!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

High Desert Flipper said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep they are pretty tough a was at them for quite abit a will try again
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I keep looking for good targets to discriminate impact power. The water filled steel soup can seems a good test but for me everything from 5/16" to 1/2" steel goes through and through if shot at reasonable speed.
> 
> So far double layer (glued together) tempered hard board seems to be the best discriminator I can find.
> 
> I may have to have a go at seeing if the plastic bottles might be good for this, maybe liquid filled would be a good test.
> 
> Although when empty and capped they sure do jump when hit! And they last a good long while.
Click to expand...

Will have to try it out didn't Bust the bottle as only tryin to smash the lids up but never went to plan lol will try this again soon was using 9.5s and 8.7 steels about 20 yards 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Afew nattys 8.7 steels and 9.5s on the portboy mule









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag

I took a 100 shots at this steel dog food can while swinging with 4 different kinds of ammo and 4 different frames at 12 yards. Really tests the timing and makes that "aim small miss small" difficult when it's moving around.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I've been able to shoot everyday this week so far. Spent 4 days of that struggling to find a frame and band match that was working for my clay ammo. I finally found zero with this setup with a pseudo 2040 tubeset. Looks like I need to move my target again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sweet setup brother figer


----------



## Sandstorm

.


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> first sunny day in the last 8,i was shootin these ,the PP at cans ,and the hotrods around the neighborhood,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Digging those mini's !!
Click to expand...

Thanks,They are a blast,although the neighbors arent real fond of me at 3 am,sometimes,lol


----------



## skarrd

shot these today Vince was kind enough to send me a template of his *little shooter* and i made up a template-green pvc-to see how it would shoot,very nice design shoots straight and actually is comfy in the hand,was just shooting BBs with it,so made another up out of 2 pieces of 1/4 inch ply,glued cross grain,and got some shots in before the storm clouds gathered -with 5/16s and 1/4 inch steels,excellent shooter.

Thanks Vince


----------



## Island made

Shooting this aluminum conus I recently finished up, this one is going out to a friend, but I had to play with it first! Got a nice lighter pop and a few can shots Charlie thought we were going squirrel hunting, so she was a little amped up to say the least.












https://youtube.com/shorts/yJKpqB3_acU?feature=share


----------



## Ibojoe

Holy smokes! That’s pretty Shane!!


----------



## Cass

Very Nice!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Shooting this aluminum conus I recently finished up, this one is going out to a friend, but I had to play with it first! Got a nice lighter pop and a few can shots Charlie thought we were going squirrel hunting, so she was a little amped up to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B845264B-C218-479E-8C99-A4507FADC9D2.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A860E0B2-3D1B-4E17-8DC2-3821AF241667.jpeg https://youtube.com/shorts/yJKpqB3_acU?feature=share


 Great Day in The Morning!


----------



## Slide-Easy

View attachment 321232
View attachment 321232


----------



## Slide-Easy

and I did a piss-poor job of shooting this fork. First time shooting PFS. Not doing a very good job of posting this morning either, 5 fork hits in a row. I feel like a rank amateur.


----------



## bingo

Natty tbg and 8 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slide-Easy said:


> 20210529_085314.jpg
> 
> and I did a piss-poor job of shooting this fork. First time shooting PFS. Not doing a very good job of posting this morning either, 5 fork hits in a row. I feel like a rank amateur.


What a travesty to tear up a brand new fork....makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Sandstorm

Slide-Easy said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210529_085314.jpg
> 
> and I did a piss-poor job of shooting this fork. First time shooting PFS. Not doing a very good job of posting this morning either, 5 fork hits in a row. I feel like a rank amateur.
> 
> 
> 
> What a travesty to tear up a brand new fork....makes me sick to my stomach.
Click to expand...

So sorry to read about your frame.

Take a break, take a breath, recharge, relax..
Come back, take a breath, renewed, kick ***.


----------



## kasperthelost

Definitely sucks to mess up a frame you like but now you have one to learn with ive had some framers when they happen I usually shoot that one more and am no longer afraid of getting a hit keep practicing you'll find a way that works for you...

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

kasperthelost said:


> Definitely sucks to mess up a frame you like but now you have one to learn with ive had some framers when they happen I usually shoot that one more and am no longer afraid of getting a hit keep practicing you'll find a way that works for you...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


I appreciate the words of encouragement. I told myself the the same thing. I tried to run before I could walk. I shoot instinctively with both eyes open with a floating anchor. I was excited to try my first PFS and frustration set in after the first shot/fork hit.


----------



## Sandstorm

Slide-Easy said:


> kasperthelost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely sucks to mess up a frame you like but now you have one to learn with ive had some framers when they happen I usually shoot that one more and am no longer afraid of getting a hit keep practicing you'll find a way that works for you...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the words of encouragement. I told myself the the same thing. I tried to run before I could walk. I shoot instinctively with both eyes open with a floating anchor. I was excited to try my first PFS and frustration set in after the first shot/fork hit.
Click to expand...

That was like me when I just first started. "Let's shoot .50 cal!!" *hand hit* "Ghaa, ouch, jeeze, Oh that's gonna leave a mark"&#8230;.."Let's shoot 5/16!!" .

As my old man is a little too fond of saying, the good news is you don't have to worry about putting in your first dink/scratch anymore!  Gee, thanks Dad

Addicted to Tapatalk since 2021


----------



## Cass

Hi, it doesn't look that bad, a have done that before, but if you put some super glue on the hits, then go over with some sanding, and you an be fine. Some days are like that, some days are great.


----------



## Cass

Hi today I shot my G 10 I made, 40' seven hits in a row on the white spinner! 12/16 hits!


----------



## Tree Man

Cass said:


> Hi, here is an upgrade to my catch barrel.I got a solar light on Amazon, and put a hole in the top,, used gorilla tape to seal it. Works! And portable.


You sir, are a genius


----------



## Cass

Thanks!


----------



## cromag

I used these four to continue my steel sculpting on yesterday's can , I think this one is about done


----------



## Slide-Easy

Cass said:


> Hi, it doesn't look that bad, a have done that before, but if you put some super glue on the hits, then go over with some sanding, and you an be fine. Some days are like that, some days are great.


Thanks, will give it a go.


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Shooting this aluminum conus I recently finished up, this one is going out to a friend, but I had to play with it first! Got a nice lighter pop and a few can shots Charlie thought we were going squirrel hunting, so she was a little amped up to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B845264B-C218-479E-8C99-A4507FADC9D2.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A860E0B2-3D1B-4E17-8DC2-3821AF241667.jpeg https://youtube.com/shorts/yJKpqB3_acU?feature=share


That definatly is a Beauty,


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> 20210529_085314.jpg
> 
> and I did a piss-poor job of shooting this fork. First time shooting PFS. Not doing a very good job of posting this morning either, 5 fork hits in a row. I feel like a rank amateur.


pfs aint easy,takes a whole new learning/shooting curve,muscle memory and practice will bring it around,and then you will be hooked,lol.cant tell you how many fork hits-hand hits-broken forks i had learning,but it was all worth it it will be for you as well.


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today with 3/8s and 5/16s steels

the beautiful sling from Darrell-Sling n shot- and the chubby Plinker-el plinker de Gorda


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> these 2 today with 3/8s and 5/16s steels
> the beautiful sling from Darrell-Sling n shot- and the chubby Plinker-el plinker de Gorda


Man that is one clean natural!!


----------



## Beanflip

I’m working on the purchase and test shooting.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Island made said:


> Shooting this aluminum conus I recently finished up, this one is going out to a friend, but I had to play with it first! Got a nice lighter pop and a few can shots Charlie thought we were going squirrel hunting, so she was a little amped up to say the least. B845264B-C218-479E-8C99-A4507FADC9D2.jpeg A860E0B2-3D1B-4E17-8DC2-3821AF241667.jpeg https://youtube.com/shorts/yJKpqB3_acU?feature=share


That is one beautiful pickle


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Something of a zombie theme going on today, maybe because I'm back on nights and can't sleep lol


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210529_085314.jpg
> 
> and I did a piss-poor job of shooting this fork. First time shooting PFS. Not doing a very good job of posting this morning either, 5 fork hits in a row. I feel like a rank amateur.
> 
> 
> 
> pfs aint easy,takes a whole new learning/shooting curve,muscle memory and practice will bring it around,and then you will be hooked,lol.cant tell you how many fork hits-hand hits-broken forks i had learning,but it was all worth it it will be for you as well.
Click to expand...

I thought I was supposed to tilt both forks toward the target with a PFS. You see what happened when I did. If I hold it just right, she is a straight shooter. But I am hot sure what right is, yet. I am just glad I did not spent $275.00 on one from JJCC, yet.


----------



## KawKan

Very interesting.

The rails for adjustment screwed into the HDPE?

What do you call it?



Beanflip said:


> I'm working on the purchase and test shooting.


----------



## devils son in law

Out recycling a few cans this morning with my Scrat Special today. What a great little shooter!!


----------



## Budwig




----------



## Island made

Halberd and goblet today


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Some pruning practice with the opfs rigged with Precise and shooting clays today. Still an excellent band even with all the new bands around


----------



## cromag

Nice to see the old wrist rocket working very well for you Budwig :thumbsup:. I need to shoot mine more often


----------



## Stankard757

These two during rain breaks









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

First time shooting in quite a while!
Felt good.









Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi, today's shooters, a red carbon fiber pfs, a J5 pfs, and my green jade g10.


----------



## Cass

Hi, I also tried to shoot after dark this evening with my new solar set up . It works great, and I didn't think I would hit the spinners but it was great!!


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 today with 3/8s and 5/16s steels
> the beautiful sling from Darrell-Sling n shot- and the chubby Plinker-el plinker de Gorda
> 
> 
> 
> Man that is one clean natural!!
> 
> Thanks,but all credit goes to Darrell-Sling n shot-it is a beauty and fits Perfect in my hand,Amazing
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210529_085314.jpg
> 
> and I did a piss-poor job of shooting this fork. First time shooting PFS. Not doing a very good job of posting this morning either, 5 fork hits in a row. I feel like a rank amateur.
> 
> 
> 
> pfs aint easy,takes a whole new learning/shooting curve,muscle memory and practice will bring it around,and then you will be hooked,lol.cant tell you how many fork hits-hand hits-broken forks i had learning,but it was all worth it it will be for you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was supposed to tilt both forks toward the target with a PFS. You see what happened when I did. If I hold it just right, she is a straight shooter. But I am hot sure what right is, yet. I am just glad I did not spent $275.00 on one from JJCC, yet.
> 
> i cant my forks forward-towards target-and twist and with the thicker frames [3/8s and above] i also tweak the pouch,still get a fork hit now and again,but usually a lack of concentration,try making a OPFS Dgui style out of 1/4 in multiplex/plywood [you can get small pieces at hobby lobby type stores] you might have better luck with the thin frames,i did,lol
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

this one today after mowing yards,3/8s steels for a quick cut,lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Beanflip said:


> I'm working on the purchase and test shooting.


How well are those tips attached? Would be painful.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

I'm going to change the thread temporarily to "what and where". Took a short backpacking trip to the nearby Gila Wilderness. The now sadly and frighteningly dry Gila. Mother nature made sure the trip was short, a couple of reliable creeks are already bone dry so we were limited to the water we carried in. And with as dry as it is, fire season has started very early this year.

Very nice to get away even with no campfire. Stars were wonderful and did see some wild life. And while we didn't see them we got a sunrise serenade from a pack of coyotes about 1/4 mile away. Was hard to tell if they were celebrating the holiday weekend too or were just welcoming us.

For the shooting, went minimalist for the backpacking theme including a frameless band and pouch. Still having fun with this but need to practice it a lot more. Somehow the forks on this rig seem to change with nearly every shot and thus it isn't my most accurate rig. Also brought along a PP Sideshooter, a nice light easily packed frame that is perfect for escapes like this.

Hope all are having happy shooting and happy living while getting a chance to enjoy life and the world around this weekend.


----------



## Ibojoe

My motto:: “Always Outside”


----------



## Cass

Looks like a great time!!


----------



## raventree78

Back at it with the gobstoppers lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Seeing all of youz slinging your PFS around makes me want to down a couple Advil, slam my hand in the car door, and then band up my Treeman Zone7 conus and let'r rip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Seeing all of youz slinging your PFS around makes me want to down a couple Advil, slam my hand in the car door, and then band up my Treeman Zone7 conus and let'r rip!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the story on the top fork? I really like that one


----------



## AKA Forgotten

MOJAVE MO said:


> Seeing all of youz slinging your PFS around makes me want to down a couple Advil, slam my hand in the car door, and then band up my Treeman Zone7 conus and let'r rip!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one gorgeous Conus. I'd save slamming your hand in the car door until after shooting lol


----------



## AKA Forgotten

MOJAVE MO said:


> Seeing all of youz slinging your PFS around makes me want to down a couple Advil, slam my hand in the car door, and then band up my Treeman Zone7 conus and let'r rip!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one gorgeous Conus. I'd save slamming your hand in the car door until after shooting lol


----------



## bingo

Ply mule our for some shots 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing all of youz slinging your PFS around makes me want to down a couple Advil, slam my hand in the car door, and then band up my Treeman Zone7 conus and let'r rip!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the story on the top fork? I really like that one
Click to expand...

Oh yea. That frame (all of these) came outta the Zone7 Slingshot factory in Jersey--aka Treeman. This frame number as coined the Desert Kingsnake as part of his 'snake' series of frames.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

AKA Forgotten said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing all of youz slinging your PFS around makes me want to down a couple Advil, slam my hand in the car door, and then band up my Treeman Zone7 conus and let'r rip!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one gorgeous Conus. I'd save slamming your hand in the car door until after shooting lol
Click to expand...

Yea. I see how you are thinking there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasperthelost

Just a few Pickles I've made over time they all shoot great even if they aren't fancy they're all banded with Simpleshots precuts for 1/4 inch steel or practice ammo I really like them for no anchor I just pull right past my ear til it feels right and let her fly, shooting mud balls and 1/4 steelies. Hope everyone has a great day it's finally not raining here after 3 or 4 days straight so I'm going to get a few in before it starts up again.. I also wore out another rubber spinner in my indoor catchbox time for the next size smaller I guess..
















Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1

Lewis Pride scorpion with Kangaroo Warrior pouch


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing all of youz slinging your PFS around makes me want to down a couple Advil, slam my hand in the car door, and then band up my Treeman Zone7 conus and let'r rip!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the story on the top fork? I really like that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yea. That frame (all of these) came outta the Zone7 Slingshot factory in Jersey--aka Treeman. This frame number as coined the Desert Kingsnake as part of his 'snake' series of frames.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I sure would like one...


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210529_085314.jpg
> 
> and I did a piss-poor job of shooting this fork. First time shooting PFS. Not doing a very good job of posting this morning either, 5 fork hits in a row. I feel like a rank amateur.
> 
> 
> 
> pfs aint easy,takes a whole new learning/shooting curve,muscle memory and practice will bring it around,and then you will be hooked,lol.cant tell you how many fork hits-hand hits-broken forks i had learning,but it was all worth it it will be for you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was supposed to tilt both forks toward the target with a PFS. You see what happened when I did. If I hold it just right, she is a straight shooter. But I am hot sure what right is, yet. I am just glad I did not spent $275.00 on one from JJCC, yet.
> 
> i cant my forks forward-towards target-and twist and with the thicker frames [3/8s and above] i also tweak the pouch,still get a fork hit now and again,but usually a lack of concentration,try making a OPFS Dgui style out of 1/4 in multiplex/plywood [you can get small pieces at hobby lobby type stores] you might have better luck with the thin frames,i did,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Cass said:


> Hi, it doesn't look that bad, a have done that before, but if you put some super glue on the hits, then go over with some sanding, and you an be fine. Some days are like that, some days are great.


Thanks for the super glue advise. It worked like a champ. First three shots hit the forks. So I got determined. The next three hit their mark. I remember John telling me to shoot it just like a normal OTT, just be more careful and aim. I think it was my anticipation of hitting my hand with steel at a half butterfly that caused me to hit the forks...???

.


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Island made

My personal heavy hitter today, I've made a lot of "nicer" fancier slings than this, but I've always shot this one so well I kept it.


----------



## Cass

Hi


Slide-Easy said:


> Cass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, it doesn't look that bad, a have done that before, but if you put some super glue on the hits, then go over with some sanding, and you an be fine. Some days are like that, some days are great.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the super glue advise. It worked like a champ. First three shots hit the forks. So I got determined. The next three hit their mark. I remember John telling me to shoot it just like a normal OTT, just be more careful and aim. I think it was my anticipation of hitting my hand with steel at a half butterfly that caused me to hit the forks...???
> .
Click to expand...

 Hi, I am glad it worked, there is nothing more disappointing than several fork hits,but it happens. I always use a twist and tweak to avoid fork hits, good luck.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> My personal heavy hitter today, I've made a lot of "nicer" fancier slings than this, but I've always shot this one so well I kept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0CDC885E-628A-401C-ACDB-6F33D2ACA07C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4913DDFD-73A5-4E77-9971-07D4EC108E2E.jpeg


Oh man you killed it with that handle modification!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Cass said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, it doesn't look that bad, a have done that before, but if you put some super glue on the hits, then go over with some sanding, and you an be fine. Some days are like that, some days are great.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the super glue advise. It worked like a champ. First three shots hit the forks. So I got determined. The next three hit their mark. I remember John telling me to shoot it just like a normal OTT, just be more careful and aim. I think it was my anticipation of hitting my hand with steel at a half butterfly that caused me to hit the forks...???
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I am glad it worked, there is nothing more disappointing than several fork hits,but it happens. I always use a twist and tweak to avoid fork hits, good luck.
Click to expand...

Truth be told, after I thought I had it down pat, I started getting sloppy again. I enjoyed the good shots. I noticed the damaged g10 really abraded the bands after continued shooting. So, it is back to the super glue and 400 grit. I did notice after a day with it, my point of aim was off when I picked up my regular forks. Fun today, no less.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> My personal heavy hitter today, I've made a lot of "nicer" fancier slings than this, but I've always shot this one so well I kept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0CDC885E-628A-401C-ACDB-6F33D2ACA07C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4913DDFD-73A5-4E77-9971-07D4EC108E2E.jpeg


Great Day in the Morning! That is stunning.


----------



## skarrd

kasperthelost said:


> Just a few Pickles I've made over time they all shoot great even if they aren't fancy they're all banded with Simpleshots precuts for 1/4 inch steel or practice ammo I really like them for no anchor I just pull right past my ear til it feels right and let her fly, shooting mud balls and 1/4 steelies. Hope everyone has a great day it's finally not raining here after 3 or 4 days straight so I'm going to get a few in before it starts up again.. I also wore out another rubber spinner in my indoor catchbox time for the next size smaller I guess..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


nice selection of pickles,nicer workmanship!


----------



## bingo

Ply mule again made adjustments to the bands set up .65 100% at 150 mm 18 12 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

I did some of the best shooting of my life with this frame today. I have it dressed in Gong Chi green .65 tapered 18-12 with a Warrior Mongol Roo pouch. I love this setup


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

GZK g-shot


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,before the skeeters tried to carry me off


----------



## Ibojoe

This Halbert 2 snakes 0.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Can cut and pruning for me today


----------



## hoggy

sparrow hat trick today, hoggy wild.


----------



## bingo

Took these a stroll this evening









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Broke out the first of the “Snake Head” series by Treeman. Original Gzk white’s 7/16 steel.


----------



## Sandstorm

Ibojoe said:


> Broke out the first of the "Snake Head" series by Treeman. Original Gzk white's 7/16 steel.


Man, that thing is nice! I think I'll have to start saving up for some members slingshots. They're just incredible. Wait&#8230; I told myself no more for a while. But we'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Broke out the first of the "Snake Head" series by Treeman. Original Gzk white's 7/16 steel.


Where can a man get one of these Tree-Forks?


----------



## Sandstorm

Slide-Easy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke out the first of the "Snake Head" series by Treeman. Original Gzk white's 7/16 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can a man get one of these Tree-Forks?
Click to expand...

 Hey there slide-easy. Not lbojoe, but you can find treefork here on the forum, he's a member.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Sandstorm said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke out the first of the "Snake Head" series by Treeman. Original Gzk white's 7/16 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can a man get one of these Tree-Forks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there slide-easy. Not lbojoe, but you can find treefork here on the forum, he's a member.
Click to expand...

It is a fine looking fork. There are several things I like about other forks I have owned in his design. Does he sell them or gift them?


----------



## Hoss

New pfs from simpleshot. 
7/8"x10" .030 latex bands.
3/8" and 7/16" steel.

Never thought I would like shooting a pfs but I'm having a lot of fun shooting them.









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Hoss said:


> New pfs from simpleshot.
> 7/8"x10" .030 latex bands.
> 3/8" and 7/16" steel.
> 
> Never thought I would like shooting a pfs but I'm having a lot of fun shooting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


I agree it's a lovely little pickle, very comfortable to hold and solid build


----------



## Sandstorm

Slide-Easy said:


> Sandstorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke out the first of the "Snake Head" series by Treeman. Original Gzk white's 7/16 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can a man get one of these Tree-Forks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there slide-easy. Not lbojoe, but you can find treefork here on the forum, he's a member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a fine looking fork. There are several things I like about other forks I have owned in his design. Does he sell them or gift them?
Click to expand...

You know, that I don't don't know. I'm sure someone here will answer that when they see this though. He certainly does make some nice frames.


----------



## skarrd

Love my SS pickle


----------



## AKA Forgotten

skarrd said:


> Love my SS pickle


They are very popular lol


----------



## kasperthelost

I love the Flippin pickle it's probably my favorite pfs right now it's inexpensive yet still comes across as a nice slingshot not too cheapo but inexpensive enough that you don't have to cry if you get a framer.

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Slide-Easy said:


> Sandstorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke out the first of the "Snake Head" series by Treeman. Original Gzk white's 7/16 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can a man get one of these Tree-Forks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there slide-easy. Not lbojoe, but you can find treefork here on the forum, he's a member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a fine looking fork. There are several things I like about other forks I have owned in his design. Does he sell them or gift them?
Click to expand...

sorry I'm late to this thread. 
Thanks my friends for the kind words and interest in my stuff. Send me a DM and we'll work something out.


----------



## Ibojoe

Slide-Easy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke out the first of the "Snake Head" series by Treeman. Original Gzk white's 7/16 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can a man get one of these Tree-Forks?
Click to expand...

 pm Treeman.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Ibojoe said:


> Broke out the first of the "Snake Head" series by Treeman. Original Gzk white's 7/16 steel.


Sweet frame! Treeman's stuff is second to none.

That's a nice looking pond. I've been having fun with the fly gear this spring too. Catch any?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke out the first of the "Snake Head" series by Treeman. Original Gzk white's 7/16 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can a man get one of these Tree-Forks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm Treeman.
Click to expand...

Thanks! You all are the best. This is the only form of 'Social Media' that I participate in. I have learned much about slingshots and people.


----------



## bingo

Ply mule today been shooting this alot









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Back on the blue today and even the sun tried to come out to play


----------



## Cass

Hi, today I shot my carbon fiber g10 , but I tried these blast caps for plastic water bottles to shoot. I got some on eBay awhile ago, but did not have a pump. So I used a foot pump with a gauge, and the first one I pumped to 40 psi, and after 10 hits , it just made satisfying plinking sounds. I pumped up to 60 psi, and the same. I finally pumped to 63 psi and when I shot it ,it sounds like a 30.30 going off. It came with a mesh bag for filling. Extremely fun!!


----------



## Sandstorm

I’m saving that pic! I just bought some cheapo “poppers” from the grocery store. The type kids throw at the ground. My flippers I picked up from Simpleshot have a slit running down the middle of them. I’m hoping I can rig a few poppers in there for a little treat. I saw Zachary Fowler from YouTube pick some up that were a good deal larger but I have no idea where to get them.


----------



## Cass

Hi, I also saw the video. I first tried with a 2 liter bottles but I guess I didn't put enough pressure. I was extremely careful with pumping, but when I saw the bottles really bulge, at 62 psi , I stopped. I did fill one with some flour, and that was great also!


----------



## Sandstorm

That’s fantastic! I can certainly understand why you were very cautious. I’m glad that you had a “blast”!


----------



## Slide-Easy

A 'Bunny-Buster' Hammermill Hunter, tuned up by member, 'Craftsman Bill'. Purple Heart, Spalted Mango, and Ironwood with a little curl to it. She is as hard as nails. Lots of fork hits, as I have let many people shoot it. She shoots straight. I think he finished it in some type of clearcoat for car rims. It has lasted 7 years, I look forward to it giving up so that I can stip it and refinish. She is a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Maniac

My Tinker Deerslayer with Theraband Gold (matchstick attachment). 
Took a few shots to get used to the higher forks after shooting my PPMG+ OTT for a couple weeks. 
The classic Tinker may be an antique, but she still fits the hand nice using a pinch grip, making it easy to get on target with and start making deadly hits.
It's what I'm shooting today, vintage or not.


----------



## hoggy

slingmail from my ninji bro in vegas. it came with some attachments but i decided to shoot it nekkid, hoggy wild. was gonna shoot 100 shots, but 91 tore it all up.


----------



## Ibojoe

Whipped up this new Halbert last week. Dressed it all up in Gen3's. .65 for slingin 7/16 steel. 
Thanks Shane for this awesome design!!


----------



## Cass

Looks great!


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Whipped up this new Halbert last week. Dressed it all up in Gen3's. .65 for slingin 7/16 steel.
> Thanks Shane for this awesome design!!


Ok....that is hands down UNBELIEVABLE!! That's gorgeous, brother!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out with the 7mm steels again today. Get to recover a lot more ammo as they lose power on impact


----------



## Slide-Easy

Well, after fork hits in places I didn't know could be hit, super glue, 400 grit and new bandset,I am going to attempt to shoot this again. The fork tops are angled towards you...if the band lays on the whole fork top, when fired, it hits the forks very time. If when I aim I see air between the fork tops and the bottom of the band when drawn, I hit my target. I shoot instinctively 8 out of 10 shots with both eyes open. It sucks to have to slow down and look at all the idiosyncracies needed to not hit my hand or the fork.


----------



## Sandstorm

Slide-Easy said:


> 20210606_134047.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210606_134121.jpg
> 
> A 'Bunny-Buster' Hammermill Hunter, tuned up by member, 'Craftsman Bill'. Purple Heart, Spalted Mango, and Ironwood with a little curl to it. She is as hard as nails. Lots of fork hits, as I have let many people shoot it. She shoots straight. I think he finished it in some type of clearcoat for car rims. It has lasted 7 years, I look forward to it giving up so that I can stip it and refinish. She is a pleasure to shoot.


Great frame S-E!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

hoggy said:


> slingmail from my ninji bro in vegas. it came with some attachments but i decided to shoot it nekkid, hoggy wild. was gonna shoot 100 shots, but 91 tore it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210606_171725_HDR.jpg


I tried shooting my slingshot nekked one time. Absolutely great experience, but now I'm not allowed in Home Depot's anymore!  Great shooting Hoggy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Whipped up this new Halbert last week. Dressed it all up in Gen3's. .65 for slingin 7/16 steel.
> Thanks Shane for this awesome design!!


Wow...I like that.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slide-Easy said:


> 20210607_104744.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210607_104649.jpg
> 
> Well, after fork hits in places I didn't know could be hit, super glue, 400 grit and new bandset,I am going to attempt to shoot this again. The fork tops are angled towards you...if the band lays on the whole fork top, when fired, it hits the forks very time. If when I aim I see air between the fork tops and the bottom of the band when drawn, I hit my target. I shoot instinctively 8 out of 10 shots with both eyes open. It sucks to have to slow down and look at all the idiosyncracies needed to not hit my hand or the fork.


More fork hits, more ripped bandsets by the rough fork hits. I can honestly say, for me, this is no fun. I think I will leave the picles in the jar and the pickle forks in the drawer.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Slide-Easy said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210607_104744.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210607_104649.jpg
> 
> Well, after fork hits in places I didn't know could be hit, super glue, 400 grit and new bandset,I am going to attempt to shoot this again. The fork tops are angled towards you...if the band lays on the whole fork top, when fired, it hits the forks very time. If when I aim I see air between the fork tops and the bottom of the band when drawn, I hit my target. I shoot instinctively 8 out of 10 shots with both eyes open. It sucks to have to slow down and look at all the idiosyncracies needed to not hit my hand or the fork.
> 
> 
> 
> More fork hits, more ripped bandsets by the rough fork hits. I can honestly say, for me, this is no fun. I think I will leave the picles in the jar and the pickle forks in the drawer.
Click to expand...

Have a break and try again in a few weeks, could just be trying too hard at the moment


----------



## Slide-Easy

AKA Forgotten said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210607_104744.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210607_104649.jpg
> 
> Well, after fork hits in places I didn't know could be hit, super glue, 400 grit and new bandset,I am going to attempt to shoot this again. The fork tops are angled towards you...if the band lays on the whole fork top, when fired, it hits the forks very time. If when I aim I see air between the fork tops and the bottom of the band when drawn, I hit my target. I shoot instinctively 8 out of 10 shots with both eyes open. It sucks to have to slow down and look at all the idiosyncracies needed to not hit my hand or the fork.
> 
> 
> 
> More fork hits, more ripped bandsets by the rough fork hits. I can honestly say, for me, this is no fun. I think I will leave the picles in the jar and the pickle forks in the drawer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have a break and try again in a few weeks, could just be trying too hard at the moment
Click to expand...

I also notice that when I switch back to my normal forks, my aim is way off for a shot or two and that is just plain disturbing, as I can normally hit a gnat in the a$$ at 40 yards with them.


----------



## Slide-Easy

For those of you that can shoot a PFS, my hat is off to you. I thought I was good with a fork til now. If any of you that are good with them find yourselves in the sh!ttiest state in the union (Mary-Land), I will gladly pay you for a lesson....I might feed and water you up too.


----------



## Slingshot28

Well, after fork hits in places I didn't know could be hit, super glue, 400 grit and new bandset,I am going to attempt to shoot this again. The fork tops are angled towards you...if the band lays on the whole fork top, when fired, it hits the forks very time. If when I aim I see air between the fork tops and the bottom of the band when drawn, I hit my target. I shoot instinctively 8 out of 10 shots with both eyes open. It sucks to have to slow down and look at all the idiosyncrasies needed to not hit my hand or the fork.

I find sometimes if it use tubes I do not get fork hit, it might work for you also.


----------



## Northerner

*Pocket Predator TTF Mini-Taurus ... **Chinese Lion Mouth ... both are great shooting frames *


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Northerner said:


> *Pocket Predator TTF Mini-Taurus ... **Chinese Lion Mouth ... both are great shooting frames *


Excellent combination ????


----------



## Stankard757

Finally after all this rain and a new promotion at work some play time with Wilburt and an OPFS both wearing 2040 BF setups

Stay safe and have a blast









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> 20210607_104744.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210607_104649.jpg
> 
> Well, after fork hits in places I didn't know could be hit, super glue, 400 grit and new bandset,I am going to attempt to shoot this again. The fork tops are angled towards you...if the band lays on the whole fork top, when fired, it hits the forks very time. If when I aim I see air between the fork tops and the bottom of the band when drawn, I hit my target. I shoot instinctively 8 out of 10 shots with both eyes open. It sucks to have to slow down and look at all the idiosyncracies needed to not hit my hand or the fork.


i have similiar problems with fork tips that are to angled towards shooter,and thick frames,looking everytime will eventually become muscle memory,eventually,main reason i shoot thiner frames. Good Luck my friend


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Well, after fork hits in places I didn't know could be hit, super glue, 400 grit and new bandset,I am going to attempt to shoot this again. The fork tops are angled towards you...if the band lays on the whole fork top, when fired, it hits the forks very time. If when I aim I see air between the fork tops and the bottom of the band when drawn, I hit my target. I shoot instinctively 8 out of 10 shots with both eyes open. It sucks to have to slow down and look at all the idiosyncrasies needed to not hit my hand or the fork.
> 
> I find sometimes if it use tubes I do not get fork hit, it might work for you also.


i second the tubes idea,its what i use on most of my *thick* fames,


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 5 today, hoggy wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210604_183639_HDR.jpg


Yo Brother Hoggy is all target shooting still at 25 yards aka 22 meters?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Well my adventure to switch from RHH to LHH might actually succeed. After an estimated 400 rounds of 9mm clay through this SPS I started getting groups of 3 hits in a row on my target at 10meters. My pseudo tubeset could be a tad tighter as my shots are 'almost' a flat trajectory to the target. If Cjw is still floating around the Forum, and the State of Commiefornia hasn't relieved him of his vast collection of SPS frames and beyond, then I send this memo out to the wind to








find out when he is going to jump back into the party.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

hey brother figer magic mo, still shooting at 10m. i only shot over that at the tn camporee last year at 20m and the 100yd sawblade that gave a satisfying CLANG.


----------



## Sandstorm

MOJAVE MO said:


> Well my adventure to switch from RHH to LHH might actually succeed. After an estimated 400 rounds of 9mm clay through this SPS I started getting groups of 3 hits in a row on my target at 10meters. My pseudo tubeset could be a tad tighter as my shots are 'almost' a flat trajectory to the target. If Cjw is still floating around the Forum, and the State of Commiefornia hasn't relieved him of his vast collection of SPS frames and beyond, then I send this memo out to the wind to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find out when he is going to jump back into the party.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I love the color on that frame. Matches pretty much everything else I own 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi, I was going through some stuff and found this tiny slingshot.I don't remember where I got it, must have been 15 years or more. I banded this up and shot today, and was very surprised how well it shot!!


----------



## vince4242

Very cool tiny shooter. It is amazing that pretty much anything will shot well in the right hands, even going frameless people hunt that way too!?


----------



## Stankard757

All day playthings SS Jelly Bean, fat lizard and my beech ergo natty. BSB .5 BFly set ups

Stay safe and have a blast

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

MOJAVE MO said:


> Well my adventure to switch from RHH to LHH might actually succeed. After an estimated 400 rounds of 9mm clay through this SPS I started getting groups of 3 hits in a row on my target at 10meters. My pseudo tubeset could be a tad tighter as my shots are 'almost' a flat trajectory to the target. If Cjw is still floating around the Forum, and the State of Commiefornia hasn't relieved him of his vast collection of SPS frames and beyond, then I send this memo out to the wind to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find out when he is going to jump back into the party.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shoot'n brotha Mo! Looks like you are an ambidextrous shooter! If one side gets tired, just switch over and go another 400+ rounds!


----------



## Covert5

Cass said:


> Hi, I was going through some stuff and found this tiny slingshot.I don't remember where I got it, must have been 15 years or more. I banded this up and shot today, and was very surprised how well it shot!!


That's an awesome little shooter!


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

Brand new, straight in from Georgia! Quickly became my favorite and moved to the front of the line!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Covert5 said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my adventure to switch from RHH to LHH might actually succeed. After an estimated 400 rounds of 9mm clay through this SPS I started getting groups of 3 hits in a row on my target at 10meters. My pseudo tubeset could be a tad tighter as my shots are 'almost' a flat trajectory to the target. If Cjw is still floating around the Forum, and the State of Commiefornia hasn't relieved him of his vast collection of SPS frames and beyond, then I send this memo out to the wind to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find out when he is going to jump back into the party.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Great shoot'n brotha Mo! Looks like you are an ambidextrous shooter! If one side gets tired, just switch over and go another 400+ rounds!
Click to expand...

Mo, I sure would like to have that fork, not one like it mind you...


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. 3 magic mo frames, Rooster, the Duke & the Magic Mo Chalice the 1st 3. camo tac hammer & juju rambone pulling up the rear. Rooster got 2 bulls


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out in the 3D pheasant head today shooting through the undergrowth


----------



## hoggy

hey mo, well a nyuck nyuck nyuck, doing the hoggy shuffle with one of your old frames. the one, the only, Worf, with Magic Mo cloaking built in, the only one to get bulls today. the other two are the dennis the menace and the turtle.


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this morning  The wrap and tuck came lose on the modified scorpion at full draw but I was wearing my glasses so crisis averted.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shot these two this morning with 1/4" steel.


----------



## Island made

Been on this Jag lately


----------



## bingo

Natty 8.7s steel and little champ 8 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi, I have gotten on a tiny slingshot diet. I made the orange plastic one today. They all shoot great, 1/4" balls, no hand hits! !!!


----------



## Northerner

Spent some time this afternoon with the new *Tianpeng* slingshot ... smashing pop cans at 20 yards. Very comfortable design!


----------



## Cass

Hi, I made this today. Bocote wood scrap, 1/2" wide. I don't know what size bands, but it shoots well, but very sensitive as to pointing. Will shoot more, no hand hits!!!


----------



## Covert5

Cass, very cool micro slings! And awesome stickshot build!


----------



## Cass

Thanks! The stick shoots amazingly well, I may have to make more, I like the idea of EDC, always, perhaps I will try something harder, like G10?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Been on this Jag lately
> View attachment 350545


----------



## Ibojoe

Hooked on Halberts and BSB’s


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, I have gotten on a tiny slingshot diet. I made the orange plastic one today. They all shoot great, 1/4" balls, no hand hits! !!!


Dang! Those are tiny,lookin good tho!


----------



## skarrd

*been shooting BBs with these all week*


----------



## skarrd

dont know why there are 2 sets of pics,guess i haven't got this figgered out yet,lol


----------



## bingo

Little champ and 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi, here is stick type shooter I made yesterday, but didn't get to shoot it, except for a couple, today I shot this, and was very pleased how it shoots. Scrap piece of bocote, it was doodle that works!!


----------



## bingo

Got a ply mule out and ttf shooter for 8.7 steel









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Shooting the big gun


----------



## Ibojoe

The original “Island made Halbert.”


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this am


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 350626
> View attachment 350626
> The original “Island made Halbert.”


Beautiful


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Couple of hours in the woods today


----------



## bingo

Little natty and ply frame 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one today,Conus from Shane,awesome shooter!


----------



## Covert5

Slingchux loaded with kryptonite. The cans wished they were made of lead.

Albatross











Short draw


----------



## Ibojoe

Dude that looks straight out of StarTrek!! Too cool!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> this one today,Conus from Shane,awesome shooter!
> View attachment 350682
> View attachment 350683
> View attachment 350684


If you ever miss the can just beat it to death with that Conus! Then I’d threaten to melt down that can and make it into a Conus II.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

raventree78 said:


> Shot these this am
> View attachment 350630


Hey Raventree! What is that MetalRod frame you have there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

The thistle season is now open


----------



## bingo

Ply frame today for afew shots









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

MOJAVE MO said:


> Hey Raventree! What is that MetalRod frame you have there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a walmart special (I am thinking daisy or trumark?) that I took the plastic handles off and then cord wrapped and put some rubber tubing I had laying around on the exposed forks. I need to reband it as the ties holding the tubes in place are showing a little deterioration. If you want to recreate one there are a couple layers of paracord and the main knot used is I think the country whipping knot.


----------



## Island made

Halberd made for me by the one and only ibojoe.


----------



## Ibojoe

Wow! That’s some awesome photography. You make that frame look amazing.


----------



## Stankard757

Pocket slings for today mini opfs and beech natty while mowing the yard and roughing out a new natty 

Stay safe and have a blast









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Wow! That’s some awesome photography. You make that frame look amazing.


Pretty easy to do when it’s an amazing frame


----------



## skarrd

*Conus with 5/16s for a can then switched to spinners,conus was tearing up the spinners so switche to the puzzle piece and BBs*


----------



## bingo

Ply frame today again









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610




----------



## hoggy

Port boy said:


> View attachment 350816


 SWEET


----------



## hoggy

these 5 yesterday, hoggy wild. shot the 1st one on the left with 1/4" steel.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out with the Flippin Pickle flippin a rubber duck and making holes in a can. Definately recommend these cheap rubber ducks


----------



## bingo

these wer today's line up


----------



## Northerner

This afternoon I focused on the new *Tianpeng* slingshot. Targets were a pop can and a 40mm spinner at 20 yards. 

BSB white bands
11/16" x 1/2" x 7 3/4"
32" draw length
220fps with 7mm steel


----------



## hoggy

father's day slingmail and trying to walk a mile with this one. 100 shots, no fork hits. look at that big ol' hole, hoggy wild.







there were 7 bulls on the sideways turned middle. gonna try a mono/edc + or - 1 or 2. that kenneth d ammo mag is the bomb. hoggy wild seal of approval


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Nothing like an extra inch of target!


----------



## Ibojoe

English Yew by Mr. Brooks. 
7/16 steel and USOPP 55’s


----------



## Ibojoe

Trying to figure out how I post two pics at once. Sorry.


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 350889
> View attachment 350889
> English Yew by Mr. Brooks.
> 7/16 steel and USOPP 55’s


 Dang! Got 'em! Awesome frame and shoot'n! You gonna make boots out of that bro?!


----------



## raventree78

just a tubes kind of day


----------



## bingo

*todays line up *


----------



## cromag

I killed some water bottle litter and Starbuck coffee cups the treehuggers left in the local park with light bands and 3/8 clay while walking the dog , then went to work on a dog food can with steel after a 100 shots with the 45# WFL bow. It's warming up the 100s again today so I'll take a break until this evening


----------



## hoggy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 350889
> View attachment 350889
> English Yew by Mr. Brooks.
> 7/16 steel and USOPP 55’s


looks like a copperhead


----------



## hoggy

day 2 of my ttf mini taurus mono sling. 10 bulls. was going for 90 but only got 79.


----------



## 31610




----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> View attachment 350840
> these wer today's line up


nice coolection


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 350889
> View attachment 350889
> English Yew by Mr. Brooks.
> 7/16 steel and USOPP 55’s


Nice kill,those copperheads move quick too,ours are a little more coppery/brown tho


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> View attachment 350911
> View attachment 350912


now theres somethin i havent seen in a while,does Mickeys stiil put riddles and jokes on the inside of tthe lid?


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Trying to figure out how I post two pics at once. Sorry.


when you insert a pic,dont do anything else to it,just post,if you hit any of the options [?] it will double print


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 350889
> View attachment 350889
> English Yew by Mr. Brooks.
> 7/16 steel and USOPP 55’s


I have my .410 with all day that thing crawling around my yard


----------



## 31610

Beefing up the nano


----------



## hoggy

Port boy said:


> Beefing up the nano
> View attachment 350926


how are the nanos held to shoot?


----------



## skarrd

*This one today*


----------



## Stankard757

Spinners with my Mule, Hornet and bent rod









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 350626
> View attachment 350626
> The original “Island made Halbert.”


Damnnnn Joe that shooter is beautiful


----------



## Maniac

What am I shooting today?

A RAT! Nasty destructive vermin! That's what I shot today. Ongoing battle with barn rats around here. Cost me a fork hit earlier this morning, but he came back this afternoon. Ok, actually my fault, but I'm still blaming the rat. 

I try to show the non gross pics of game & varmints. Other side is not pretty.
Pictured is my new PPMG+ TTF, shoots 1/2" steel pretty accurate. More pics and my opinion in the review section. Great slingshot!


----------



## 31610

andypandy1 said:


> Damnnnn Joe that shooter is beautiful


Man wish Brook was still here miss that guy


----------



## 31610

hoggy said:


> how are the nanos held to shoot?


----------



## 31610

It’s all about the lanyard hoggy


----------



## skarrd

Maniac said:


> What am I shooting today?
> 
> A RAT! Nasty destructive vermin! That's what I shot today. Ongoing battle with barn rats around here. Cost me a fork hit earlier this morning, but he came back this afternoon. Ok, actually my fault, but I'm still blaming the rat.
> 
> I try to show the non gross pics of game & varmints. Other side is not pretty.
> Pictured is my new PPMG+ TTF, shoots 1/2" steel pretty accurate. More pics and my opinion in the review section. Great slingshot!


looks like the woods rats we get here,since they cut down the woods and built a subdivision of houses,they have become real bad,marbles or the pellet gun depending on distance,lol


----------



## hoggy

@Maniac & @@skarrd that's what i'm talking about repel the invaders. and yes, it's the rat's fault for the fork hit.


----------



## hoggy

@Port boy cool, thanks


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> when you insert a pic,dont do anything else to it,just post,if you hit any of the options [?] it will double print


Thanks for that info my friend.


----------



## Ibojoe

hoggy said:


> looks like a copperhead


Yeah, they are bad this year. They are the reason I started carrying a flip every where. A snakes worst nightmare.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 350889
> View attachment 350889
> English Yew by Mr. Brooks.
> 7/16 steel and USOPP 55’s


WHACH!! Beautiful sling and nice shooting brother.


----------



## hoggy

day 3 of my ttf mini taurus mono sling. 5 bulls


----------



## J3ff

I am trying thr scout lt today and I'm not sure if I don't like it or if I just need to let it grow on me. So I will keep at it for a week or so and find out.


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> WHACH!! Beautiful well my fat fingers hit the wrong sigil,so this is a blank response as i cant delete it,sorry


----------



## skarrd

this one today


----------



## bingo

This sweet little champ👌😁







by


----------



## J3ff

My s-shock as usual I will breathe out the scout lt later maybe


----------



## Northerner

Boring me. I had the _Tianpeng_ (piggy) out for some exercise again. Pop can cut from 20 yards with 7mm steel ammo and .45mm BSB white bands.


----------



## hoggy

day 4 of my ttf mini taurus mono sling. 10 bulls.


----------



## Dubroq

Just came in the mail today, my very first slingshot. Follow the YouTube tutorial to set it up, then spent 2 hours shooting in a hastily made catch box in the back yard. So fun to shoot!!









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Dubroq said:


> Just came in the mail today, my very first slingshot. Follow the YouTube tutorial to set it up, then spent 2 hours shooting in a hastily made catch box in the back yard. So fun to shoot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your first of many to come and welcome! Happy sling'n!

Sling-On!


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> now theres somethin i havent seen in a while,does Mickeys stiil put riddles and jokes on the inside of tthe lid?


Ya they do there’s usually 3 pictures that mean a saying or like say riddle lol . I get them every now and then


----------



## Covert5

The Slingbone setup with flats.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> The Slingbone setup with flats.
> View attachment 350992


Man why the over 18 cover over your hand lol .


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Covert5 said:


> The Slingbone setup with flats.
> View attachment 350992


Never seen a sensitive image here before 😁


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out before the warmer summer rains arrive this weekend. Still had time to kill a can, prune a thistle and shoot a little rubber duck, but the duck took some finding after


----------



## Island made

Roasted maple natural today


----------



## hoggy

day 5 of ttf mini taurus mono sling +1. my caito222 slingmail. 5 bulls, 4 from barney, right and 1 from andy, left. if you look close you might even see where barney shot himself, ha, i kill me. barney







came that way, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ibojoe

Lovin this Halbert. Some Wenge wood a friend gave me. ( A fine design Shane.)


----------



## Covert5

Made quackshot dance with my frameless rig and then used it with my wallet!


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Roasted maple natural today Beautiful Natty!!!
> View attachment 351016


----------



## skarrd

this one today with 1/4 in steels


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Shortened the bands and went you guessed it, short draw. Usual can chase then thistles and nettles pruning


----------



## hoggy

day 1 of my 2 week mono sling with the Duke. 10 bulls hoggy wild. core by bill hays, build by mojave mo


----------



## Ibojoe

Covert5 said:


> The Slingbone setup with flats.
> View attachment 350992


 Haha! When your post comes up it says sensitive content and you should be 18 to view it. 
I fell out of my chair laughing 😂!
Love it buddy!


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe said:


> Haha! When your post comes up it says sensitive content and you should be 18 to view it.
> I fell out of my chair laughing 😂!
> Love it buddy!


🤣🤣🤣 thats weird. It doesn't do that on my end! I was wondering what the other guys were talking about. I even showed my wife, what am I missing here! I told her, I guess my Slingbone looks like some kind of sensor bar! Lol can someone please screen shot it for me and pm it to me. I wanna see how it looks. Dang the Slingbone must be some hard-core sling porn🤣


----------



## vince4242

Up in the mountains of Southern Colorado, been getting some good practice in with my Little Olive from Tree Man. I have my Anchor Point solid, right on the top of my cheekbone under my eye. Love this little slingshot it is quickly becoming my go-to. Brought my catch box for this vacation but I've just been shooting clay at rocks and pine cones and flowers.


----------



## vince4242

skarrd said:


> View attachment 350951
> this one today


Funky design I can see someone is under the influence when they made the slingshot?!


----------



## Covert5

Covert5 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣 thats weird. It doesn't do that on my end! I was wondering what the other guys were talking about. I even showed my wife, what am I missing here! I told her, I guess my Slingbone looks like some kind of sensor bar! Lol can someone please screen shot it for me and pm it to me. I wanna see how it looks. Dang the Slingbone must be some hard-core sling porn🤣


Thanks for sending the PM aka forgotten! 🤣


----------



## Ibojoe

Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18Show Content


----------



## Ibojoe

I gave it a shot C5. New site is tricky or I’m just old. lol 😂


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Covert5 said:


> Thanks for sending the PM aka forgotten! 🤣


My pleasure brother, took me ages to stop laughing when I first saw it 🤣 👍


----------



## KawKan

Put new bands on a classic. 
Had to try it out!


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe said:


> I gave it a shot C5. New site is tricky or I’m just old. lol 😂


Lol! Thanks brotha Ibojoe! Must be a millennial update to this new site!🤣❄🤣❄


----------



## Covert5

Made quackshot dance with my Toucan Sam! First time trying Toucan Sam with its included sights. Surprisingly fun and accurate!


----------



## andypandy1

smoked a dove the other day with the Tubemaster


----------



## cromag

Banded up my new freestyle frame with some .62 BSB and went to town on this makeshift spinner


----------



## Cass

Nice, but I use a shotgun when I see a cooperhead. My dog was not by one and he recovered, but I have no tolerance for copperheads. I shot 24 in one day when I had to move an old woodpile!!


----------



## skarrd

vince4242 said:


> Funky design I can see someone is under the influence when they made the slingshot?!


yep,the influence of being stuck in the house with to much time and sand paper,lol


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Nice, but I use a shotgun when I see a cooperhead. My dog was not by one and he recovered, but I have no tolerance for copperheads. I shot 24 in one day when I had to move an old woodpile!!


I got one the other day,but not with slingshot,,,,,,,,,lawn mower,lol


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out in the winter rain today chasing a can, and yes summer is supposed to be warm rain here


----------



## hoggy

Covert5 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣 thats weird. It doesn't do that on my end! I was wondering what the other guys were talking about. I even showed my wife, what am I missing here! I told her, I guess my Slingbone looks like some kind of sensor bar! Lol can someone please screen shot it for me and pm it to me. I wanna see how it looks. Dang the Slingbone must be some hard-core sling porn🤣


i didn't get a content warning but spelling kenneth ***** got the ***** part xxxxed out so i just wrote kenneth d. see it's done it again, crazy censor robot.


----------



## hoggy

day 2 of my 14 day mono sling. 4 bulls, hoggy wild.


----------



## Covert5

hoggy said:


> i didn't get a content warning but spelling kenneth *** got the *** part xxxxed out so i just wrote kenneth d. see it's done it again, crazy censor robot.


The joys of acclimating to a new system lol


----------



## Island made

Plinker from Dan Hood and heavy hitter Pfs.


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Going quacker's on a rubber duck shoot today, been too long since I shot with the scorpion opfs


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Dang Hoggy, your mono-challenges are bringing home the bacon!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Today’s slingplan got jacked up so I had to put on the armor to go and mingle near some humans of unknown origin. I grabbed the Ol’ Slingsaber and 7 rounds of 6mm for the trip. I figure if I can’t get the job done in 7 shots then I’m toast anyway.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Dang Hoggy, your mono-challenges are bringing home the bacon!


thanks brother figer magic mo


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Today’s slingplan got jacked up so I had to put on the armor to go and mingle near some humans of unknown origin. I grabbed the Ol’ Slingsaber and 7 rounds of 6mm for the trip. I figure if I can’t get the job done in 7 shots then I’m toast anyway.
> View attachment 351131


SWEET


----------



## hoggy

day 3 of 14 day mono sling. more circles, more bulls, hoggy wild.


----------



## Covert5

Arrived to my appointment early. I went to the top of the parking structure to kill time and shot this with clays. If you zoom in to the tip of the arrow, you'll see quackshot on the firing line. I hope the bot doesn't censor this one! Lol


----------



## 31610

Trying couple out


----------



## Covert5

This before bed.


----------



## hoggy

ebay ammo holders and a gratis a spinner.


----------



## hoggy

day 4 of 14 day mono sling. 13 bulls, hoggy wild.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

13 bullies?? What did they do to you at the Tennessee Camporee? You been eating Wheaties? Don’t forget what happened to Bruce eh?


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> 13 bullies?? What did they do to you at the Tennessee Camporee? You been eating Wheaties? Don’t forget what happened to Bruce eh?


ha ha ha. i do not know. maybe things are just clicking, maybe it's the mono sling challenge. the shoot to bull ratio is still lame. 90 shots and 13 bulls is only 14.44%, mucho work still needed.


----------



## Valery

Сделал себе новую рогатку. Turned out to be surprisingly comfortable and accurate.


----------



## hoggy

Valery said:


> Сделал себе новую рогатку. Turned out to be surprisingly comfortable and accurate.
> View attachment 351169


that's some good shooting


----------



## Valery

hoggy said:


> that's some good shooting


I myself am very pleased with the result.


----------



## Ibojoe

Plane tree Halbert. Gen 3’s with 7/16 steel.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Went with a different pfs today, stayed with a duck shoot


----------



## Dubroq

Shot a can I was actually aiming for today!!!!
Man this hobby is fun.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Took a walk with my PortboyPlinker and left my targetball on the bench. I improvised with this setup and popped that leaf 8/10 (missing #1 and #3) at 10m. Really pumped to shoot this classic frame style.


----------



## hoggy

day 5 of the mono sling, but with a switchup. the one, the only, the bill hays core, the mojave mo built, RHH Rooster. 6 bulls.


----------



## skarrd

this one today with 1/2 inch straight cut simple shot .06 and 5/16s steels


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out with the gift Martyn Parkin made for me, can chase and very messy cut with 7mm (9/32") steels. Also took a shot on a rubber duck that took me several minutes to find and recover lol


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Got out for a second session today, trying to destroy this one from the inside out off a branch about 8' off the ground. Lot's of exercise on this one and picking through undergrowth 😁


----------



## SteveJ

Mummy wrapped Scout LT so far , I shoot most accurately with this frame. So far.


----------



## hoggy

SteveJ said:


> Mummy wrapped Scout LT so far , I shoot most accurately with this frame. So far.
> View attachment 351200


the mummy lives, ha, i kill me


----------



## hoggy

going to do a daily mono sling, hoggy wild. just one frame, 90 shots. this was a 2 session shoot, 60 in the midmorning and 30 just a bit ago. scout lt, ttf. this one and the ttf mini taurus gave me trouble shooting ttf. but after dan hood and dan ambrosius gave me some pointers, look at them bulls.


----------



## Slink

A quick made lilac PFS with some old TBG and 10mm lead.


----------



## Slink

AKA Forgotten said:


> Went with a different pfs today, stayed with a duck shoot


Sweet little frame


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> going to do a daily mono sling, hoggy wild. just one frame, 90 shots. this was a 2 session shoot, 60 in the midmorning and 30 just a bit ago. scout lt, ttf. this one and the ttf mini taurus gave me trouble shooting ttf. but after dan hood and dan ambrosius gave me some pointers, look at them bulls.
> View attachment 351237


Dang! What the heck?! What is next—-shooting with a blindfold?


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Slink said:


> Sweet little frame


Thank you, holds and shoots very comfortably 👍


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Slink said:


> A quick made lilac PFS with some old TBG and 10mm lead.
> 
> View attachment 351276


Quick made, but definitely a keeper 👍


----------



## hoggy

Magic Mo Chalice, awesome frame, hoggy wild. look at them bulls.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> Magic Mo Chalice, awesome frame, hoggy wild. look at them bulls.
> View attachment 351284


Okay I think we can all agree this is about the pilot and not the plane!😂 You have found your sling MoJo brother Hoggy!


----------



## Island made

Baltic birch Jaguar while planting the garden.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay I think we can all agree this is about the pilot and not the plane!😂 You have found your sling MoJo brother Hoggy!


thanks brother figer magic mo.


----------



## cromag

My morning workout and choice of tools


----------



## hoggy

big orange scorpion today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Slink

Deer antler PFS
TBG
10mm lead


----------



## Dubroq

Not a new sling shot, but I did set up a semi permanent catch box in my back yard. Old playhouse once inhabited by my kids who are too cool to play outside anymore. Paracord, drop cloth and some targets make a pretty sweet set up. Now if the Virginia humidity would calm down I'd be able to shoot more than 10 minutes without a flop sweat!









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

Same ol same. My shock with ss black and 11mm steel.


----------



## Stankard757

Spinners and cans trying out the new beech natty build with skateboard PFS 60 and PVC Springbreaker PFS. All BSB .5 @13 inches

Stay safe and have a blast









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today


----------



## raventree78

cromag said:


> My morning workout and choice of tools
> View attachment 351302
> View attachment 351303


wowzers, those are sweet frames, did you make them? they are exotic and practical looking at the same time


----------



## raventree78

Dubroq said:


> Not a new sling shot, but I did set up a semi permanent catch box in my back yard. Old playhouse once inhabited by my kids who are too cool to play outside anymore. Paracord, drop cloth and some targets make a pretty sweet set up. Now if the Virginia humidity would calm down I'd be able to shoot more than 10 minutes without a flop sweat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


nice! wish my catch box was that tricked out  just my 0.02 cents, think about surfaces and corners that can ricochet ammo back at you and pad those area, return to sender is quite scary.


----------



## hoggy

green scorpion today, hoggy wild. 90 shots


----------



## hoggy

a slingmail from stevej and shooting of the slingmail post, hoggy wild. thanks mr. stevej. andrey boblak ttf frame and it's a shooter, hoggy wild seal of approval. was going for 90 but only got to 70 because the EXPENSIVE target got all tore up. and some of the shots went into already existing holes.


----------



## Chris H

GZK TTF Hammer SE


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> wowzers, those are sweet frames, did you make them? they are exotic and practical looking at the same time


Thanks the wood and plastic is just something i took from about 5-6 different styles and sizes of slings,the aluminium one is a PFS 60-template courtesy of Palmetto flyer,with some paracord added,its the Killer


----------



## Slink

GZK titanium modded OPFS


----------



## Slingshot28

Me likey the modification


----------



## Slink

Slingshot28 said:


> Me likey the modification


Thank you!


----------



## Ibojoe

White oak and Walnut Halbert.
a snapping turtles nightmare.


----------



## hoggy

black scorpion yesterday.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Grabbed a pickle at random today and went to the woods for some 3D pheasant shooting


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Stankard757

Yard work pickle companions









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one today,om
nly got a couple shots in,then took the woman out for B-day dinner,first Skateboard sling i've made


----------



## hoggy

just the one today, hoggy wild. my ebay pawnshop black widow scout.


----------



## Stankard757

Backyard time with Wilburt and the newest Beech nattY. 

Stay safe and have a blast









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

a couple nattys today


----------



## Covert5

These two today for a few rounds.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I am about to band-up my Treeman Zone7 and take a walk in the light rain. Yes, that is a cup of hot lemon water. According to my Phd of Everything in the Known Galaxy wife I become bitter, aggressive, and dark when I drink coffee.


----------



## Eric in Kildare

These are my current shooters.... Heaven Emporer Mark I, Proshot Scorpion in cast Aluminium, Jahrey G2 and little Chinese OTT with scorpion tail handle.... All with light (0.45 and 0.50) bands shooting 6mm steel at spinners and cans!


----------



## hoggy

just the one yesterday, hoggy wild.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Been back on shift last couple of weeks, so only had time for a few night shots. But now back on my 7 night weekend, so out with the Flippin Pickle today in mixed weather


----------



## Island made

Slink said:


> Deer antler PFS
> TBG
> 10mm lead
> 
> View attachment 351305


Hey bud! Love that one!


----------



## Island made

SWOPFS today!


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> SWOPFS today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 351593


Whoa! Shane that is one sexy SWOPFS! OUTSTANDING build brotha!


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. pocket ranger classic and premium boyshot, hoggy wild seal of approval.


----------



## bingo

*beech natty *


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Can chase in the rain today 🌧


----------



## StringSlap

Terrific Tiny Turtle Tubes & Tabs Time Today!


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## KawKan

hoggy said:


> these 6 today, hoggy wild.
> View attachment 351666


Dang, @hoggy, those plates are cheap but you are going to go broke buying pens for all those hits, brother!


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> Dang, @hoggy, those plates are cheap but you are going to go broke buying pens for all those hits, brother!


dollartree brother figer, dollartree


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Very relaxed session today having a wonder through the woods, pruning as targets took my fancy


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Happy July 5th survival day! I’m taking my last three slingbuilds out for a walk with a pocket full of clay ammo. I don’t usually roll out with three frames but my shooting schedule is a little backed up.


----------



## MIsling




----------



## hoggy

AKA Forgotten said:


> Very relaxed session today having a wonder through the woods, pruning as targets took my fancy
> View attachment 351674


scorpion & skull, SWEET COMBO.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Happy July 5th survival day! I’m taking my last three slingbuilds out for a walk with a pocket full of clay ammo. I don’t usually roll out with three frames but my shooting schedule is a little backed up.
> View attachment 351675


those are kinfolks of my Magic Mo Chalice


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. 30 shots each at 10m. hitting the bull at 6%, so, hoggy, master of swine fu is doing a 7 day trimono sling.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> those are kinfolks of my Magic Mo Chalice


Indeed even that wide-body frame is a Chalice that I needed to widen the forks out to accommodate those PP proclips you sent me. I’m doing homework right now to find a person to duplicate these clips because they a simply awesome to work with.


----------



## Covert5

MOJAVE MO said:


> Happy July 5th survival day! I’m taking my last three slingbuilds out for a walk with a pocket full of clay ammo. I don’t usually roll out with three frames but my shooting schedule is a little backed up.
> View attachment 351675


Gorgeous frames brotha Mo!


----------



## bingo

Ttf


----------



## Covert5

If you haven't tried a horizontal can cut, you gotta try it! Super fun! One with my slingchux and the other with the aluminum beagle v2 from ATO.


----------



## Ibojoe

Plain Tree Halbert set up for 7/16 steel.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

hoggy said:


> scorpion & skull, SWEET COMBO.


No way I could resist 😁


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out in more mixed weather today, pruning thistles and random leaves 🍂🍃🍂


----------



## bingo

Awe


----------



## bingo

Awe


----------



## bingo

Awe


----------



## hoggy

day 2 of tri-sling. got 5 bulls with the green torque, 3 with orange & black. so a little improvement from yesterday, hoggy wild.


----------



## lovetosling123

First few shots with these fine shooters and I’m very impressed with the simple shot pickle 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Playmates for the day

Stay safe and have a blast









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

A little PFS style today.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

lovetosling123 said:


> First few shots with these fine shooters and I’m very impressed with the simple shot pickle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVE that tube shooter on the right ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetosling123

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> LOVE that tube shooter on the right !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you that one was definitely a keeper! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Not a bad can cut, with a twig through the ring pull blowing in the hedgerow, for 7mm if I say so myself 😁 Going to have to take a different frame out next session. BTW the mark by the right claw is a water droplet and not a dink 😉


----------



## Slink

Pickle Frog 🐸
1745
10mm lead


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I shot my Jekyll n’ Hyde yesterday with some good results. It is a Chalice so really hard to shoot poorly in my opinion. All of my misses still come at the result of crappy flatband making and tuning. Tubes just don’t give me as much grief and they are so much quieter when trying to avoid detection from the nosey park rangers. My shooting spot is on NoMansLand right between a residential area and a State Park.


----------



## Ibojoe

Holy cow Lovetosling123!! Forget the Tupperware, that tube shooter is off the hook! Beautiful shooter!


----------



## Ibojoe

Out with the J5 Pocket Parasite.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting SPS’S and looped tubes as usual.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

Slingchux set up OTT, 3/8 straights .07 natural bands, 5/16 steelys. Bands were setup with a pre-twist.


----------



## raventree78

Cjw said:


> Shooting SPS’S and looped tubes as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey bud, good to see you around


----------



## skarrd

Slink said:


> Pickle Frog 🐸
> 1745
> 10mm lead
> Thats a neat lookin little beast,may i ask where it came from?
> View attachment 351754


----------



## skarrd

Cjw said:


> Shooting SPS’S and looped tubes as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Welcome back


----------



## Covert5

Cjw said:


> Shooting SPS’S and looped tubes as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad you are still sling'n around!


----------



## skarrd

this one today,Skateboard OPFS


----------



## Slink

@skarrd Thank you! I made it after a few (too many) beers


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cjw said:


> Shooting SPS’S and looped tubes as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Right on! My SPS slinging brother is back in the house! My own SPS never leaves my bag.


----------



## Slink

My favourite setup… Frameless, 1745 and 10mm lead. I call it The Black Mamba 🐍


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Mixed it up a tad today, rubber duck shoot firstly with the steels 








Then rubber ducks with clays, followed by thistle pruning


----------



## hoggy

day 3 of tri-sling, hoggy wild.


----------



## Northerner

This afternoon I spent some time with the *OTT Tianeng* and *TTF Mini-Taurus*. Both are great shooting frames. I was in the _Zen Zone_ today and was getting about 50% hits on a 40mm flipper at 20 yards. I sure wish I could duplicate this kind of accuracy any time I wanted.


----------



## skarrd

Slink said:


> @skarrd Thank you! I made it after a few (too many) beers


Cool,


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Gave the SimpleShot black 0.4 a try today, slinging clays again


----------



## MIsling




----------



## Hoss

Shooting this one today, this is one of the first small gap slingshots that I made as a experiment.
It's based off of the shape of the FUG that Matthew makes.

This one has no finish on it other than a light coat of oil.

Bands are tapered 24mm x 19mm x 10" active band length.
7/16 steel ammo.
Shooting 3/4 butterfly.









Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Out today with the ssotm winner from last June made by Island Made Catapults.
Gen3’s for 7/16 steel.


----------



## hoggy

day 1 of new tri-sling, hoggy wild.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Hoss said:


> Shooting this one today, this is one of the first small gap slingshots that I made as a experiment.
> It's based off of the shape of the FUG that Matthew makes.
> 
> This one has no finish on it other than a light coat of oil.
> 
> Bands are tapered 24mm x 19mm x 10" active band length.
> 7/16 steel ammo.
> Shooting 3/4 butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk



Very nice frame, especially for a "first try". I have been thinking of having my first go at making a frame and am envisioning something like this. I'll be very happy if I get an early attempt to come out as well!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Ibojoe said:


> Out today with the ssotm winner from last June made by Island Made Catapults.
> Gen3’s for 7/16 steel.
> View attachment 351912



Wow. Just wow. What a great frame! I always love seeing the Island Made's that people put up- all superb works.


----------



## Hoss

High Desert Flipper said:


> Very nice frame, especially for a "first try". I have been thinking of having my first go at making a frame and am envisioning something like this. I'll be very happy if I get an early attempt to come out as well!


I've made several since I made this one, I really enjoy shooting them. 

The gap is just wide enough that you don't have to tweak the pouch or anything when shooting OTT.

I also made a pfs with the same design.

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting a couple more of my SPS’s.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

this one today,its now my go everywhere sling,LBS Baby!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

this one again today with fresher bands,still 5/16s,and a skateboard bead


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Had one of my Scorpions out yesterday. Yes, a Scorpion yet again, if any can believe it. 

The fun part was the target- mini 7.5oz soda cans I have been using as the occasional fun exploding target lately.

Here is a pic of one- single hit from a 7/16" flung by SS 0.8. 

Definitely some deep primal satisfaction from this. Never gets old.

Maybe I'll put a slightly bigger taper on and get some 1/2" out and go for a single hit can cut...


----------



## 31610




----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> View attachment 352000


PB, awesome set up! Gotta love your little Yoda paracord Keychain too! Use the force PB! Use the force!


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> PB, awesome set up! Gotta love your little Yoda paracord Keychain too! Use the force PB! Use the force!


Haha I need the force C5 with that frame 🤭 your first person to notice my little Yoda made it awhile ago . Cool little project making him


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I grabbed my Jekyll n’ Hyde chalice while running out of the house and forgot my ammo. I was running for my life because I think I jacked up the Lasagna my wife prepped. Life was a little simpler when I was carrying my pistol everyday. 🧐


----------



## hoggy

High Desert Flipper said:


> Had one of my Scorpions out yesterday. Yes, a Scorpion yet again, if any can believe it.
> 
> The fun part was the target- mini 7.5oz soda cans I have been using as the occasional fun exploding target lately.
> 
> Here is a pic of one- single hit from a 7/16" flung by SS 0.8.
> 
> Definitely some deep primal satisfaction from this. Never gets old.
> 
> Maybe I'll put a slightly bigger taper on and get some 1/2" out and go for a single hit can cut...
> 
> 
> View attachment 351999


man, you tore it up


----------



## hoggy

Port boy said:


> View attachment 352000


cool yoda


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I grabbed my Jekyll n’ Hyde chalice while running out of the house and forgot my ammo. I was running for my life because I think I jacked up the Lasagna my wife prepped. Life was a little simpler when I was carrying my pistol everyday. 🧐
> View attachment 352016


nooo, not the lasagna


----------



## hoggy

day 2 of tri-sling, hoggy wild. been raining a bit here.


----------



## skarrd

Well 2nd day in a row trying out the new BB shooter at 35 feet,and this happened again


----------



## skarrd

So on to the insomnia range-in the garage [18 feet]


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> So on to the insomnia range-in the garage [18 feet]
> View attachment 352028
> View attachment 352029


Ya I have the same thing with sleep 😴 I could look at the ceiling or go to shop and shoot a little. Hey people think we are off our rocker they ever came shop at 3:00 the morning 🤭


----------



## raventree78

Finally got motivated and got back out on the range, took these beauty's with me (I am being sarcastic, I know none of them are going to win any beauty contests but man do they shoot  )


----------



## High Desert Flipper

I had a Taurus morning- after being pretty Scorpion focused for a few weeks.


----------



## hoggy

Only 1 today, hoggy wild. Was going for 3 frames with 90 shots. But due to raggedy rain AGAIN, only got 25







on 1 frame


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Ya I have the same thing with sleep 😴 I could look at the ceiling or go to shop and shoot a little. Hey people think we are off our rocker they ever came shop at 3:00 the morning 🤭


my neighbors already think i have a screw loose,lol


----------



## skarrd

got about 30 BB shots before the rain hit,so lets see,that makes 50 shots over 3 days time,,,,,Smokin,lol


----------



## hoggy

Day 3 tri-sling, hoggy wild


----------



## Stankard757

Throwing some steel at cans and flippers









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

nice pair of nattys


----------



## hoggy

quad sling today, hoggy wild.


----------



## KawKan

That plate won't hold beans anymore!
May not even hold cornbread!
It's a sad, sad situation. 
LOL!
Good shooting, though!




hoggy said:


> quad sling today, hoggy wild.
> View attachment 352160


----------



## Covert5

Double slice!


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> That plate won't hold beans anymore!
> May not even hold cornbread!
> It's a sad, sad situation.
> LOL!
> Good shooting, though!


@KawKan thanks, it looks better than it is though. i got my usual 10% hits to the bull area, just so happened that some were rippers and same holers.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Well that's another set of 12 hour nights over and they were manic. Most of the stress caused by other staff 🙃 

So out slinging clays today in temps of 25°C 🥵 First shot went straight through the empty can


----------



## J3ff

Same ol same shots today














same ol shooter I always use.


----------



## 31610




----------



## AKA Forgotten

Our for a pre-breakfast plink today before the sun got fired up


----------



## hoggy

just one today, hoggy wild. pp sere 60 shots of 3/8" steel, 8 bulls.


----------



## Booral121

First chance I've had been busy 🥵 all day thats me of for a fortnight's holiday 😁 so shooting these 2 pretty much all the time justnow my NLS in the red and white wearing 0.70 snipersling tapered 18-23 and the other is one I drew up no name 🤷 and I don't usually use a band this heavy but she's wearing 100% slingshot 0.8 tapered 18-23 both frames are 90mm wide with 23mm tips and using 8.7mm steels with both on the 30mm spinner at 10m 👊🎯👌👍


----------



## Covert5

hoggy said:


> just one today, hoggy wild. pp sere 60 shots of 3/8" steel, 8 bulls.
> View attachment 352238


Awesome shoot'n brotha! Did you use simpleshot clips on your SERE? If so, I gotta try that!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Booral121 said:


> First chance I've had been busy 🥵 all day thats me of for a fortnight's holiday 😁 so shooting these 2 pretty much all the time justnow my NLS in the red and white wearing 0.70 snipersling tapered 18-23 and the other is one I drew up no name 🤷 and I don't usually use a band this heavy but she's wearing 100% slingshot 0.8 tapered 18-23 both frames are 90mm wide with 23mm tips and using 8.7mm steels with both on the 30mm spinner at 10m 👊🎯👌👍



Beauty frames and range!


----------



## Covert5

Booral121 said:


> First chance I've had been busy 🥵 all day thats me of for a fortnight's holiday 😁 so shooting these 2 pretty much all the time justnow my NLS in the red and white wearing 0.70 snipersling tapered 18-23 and the other is one I drew up no name 🤷 and I don't usually use a band this heavy but she's wearing 100% slingshot 0.8 tapered 18-23 both frames are 90mm wide with 23mm tips and using 8.7mm steels with both on the 30mm spinner at 10m 👊🎯👌👍
> 
> Awesome frames and setup bro!
> 
> Sling-On!


----------



## Booral121

Thank
Thankyou 👊🎯👌👍


----------



## Booral121

High Desert Flipper said:


> Beauty frames and range!


Really appreciate that bud thanks 🎯👊👌👍


----------



## Covert5

Double post.


----------



## Booral121

Covert5 said:


> Double post.


??🤔 what you mean


----------



## Covert5

Booral121 said:


> ??🤔 what you mean


I messed up on one of my posts to you bro and it was a double post. I can't erase it so I just edited it and typed it as "double post."


----------



## Booral121

Covert5 said:


> I messed up on one of my posts to you bro and it was a double post. I can't erase it so I just edited it and typed it as "double post."


Ah 😁 🎯👊👌👍


----------



## hoggy

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shoot'n brotha! Did you use simpleshot clips on your SERE? If so, I gotta try that!


@Covert5 thank you. yes sir, and they're the ones for the torque. i've used all 4 versions on my pocket predator frames. the original, the xt, the lt and the torque ones.


----------



## Covert5

hoggy said:


> @Covert5 thank you. yes sir, and they're the ones for the torque. i've used all 4 versions on my pocket predator frames. the original, the xt, the lt and the torque ones.


Awesome bro! Thanks again for the info! I'm gonna get me some!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Much of the same again today, but as the temperature has reached 29°C which is not nice in the UK with the humidity, did my shooting sitting on a log at the side of a stream in the dappled shade. 

Was shooting ebay chalk men waiting for my first batch of homemade figures to dry.


----------



## hoggy

day 2 of pp sere


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Ibojoe

Rippin cans with the Wenge Halbert this morning.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

That's a really really nice frame... _drooling with envy_


----------



## hoggy

day 2 of pp sere supplemental, hoggy wild. so far i haven't gotten under 5 bulls.


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Rippin cans with the Wenge Halbert this morning.


I like the frame Joe 🤘🏻Hey did you just have same problem I have you added pic and then can not add text 🤷‍♂️Unless you put text first than add pic . Anyone know a way around this without deleting pic and redoing post . Or this just a problem I am having 🤦‍♂️


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this morning


----------



## hoggy

Pp ranger tac hat trick, hoggy wild


----------



## skarrd

made this one up as an experiment,shoots pretty good


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> I like the frame Joe 🤘🏻Hey did you just have same problem I have you added pic and then can not add text 🤷‍♂️Unless you put text first than add pic . Anyone know a way around this without deleting pic and redoing post . Or this just a problem I am having 🤦‍♂️


seems to be working ok for me,so far,lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> View attachment 352318
> View attachment 352319
> View attachment 352320
> View attachment 352321
> View attachment 352323
> View attachment 352324
> made this one up as an experiment,shoots pretty good


Great upscale brother. Do you think WILL is gonna be pissed?😳


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> seems to be working ok for me,so far,lol


🤦‍♂️Ok it’s probably just me 🤭


----------



## 31610

Shooting the bad fish today 😁 man seems really like chewing up the aluminum cans have see if it likes mickey caps next


----------



## hoggy

quad sling today, hoggy wild.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Today is more of a "where" than a "what" day for me. What- another day with a Scorpion, go figure.

The where- I decided to combine my need for a bit of activity with my desire to shoot a bit. This morning's session was about three miles out of town, mostly on a jeep track toward a nearby ranch. I carried along a bit of canvas tarp to act as a "catch" (stop and spill really, but it works).

Back in under two hours with thirty min of shooting and an hour of pedaling and a whole lotta enjoying the morning and sights along the way.


----------



## hoggy

High Desert Flipper said:


> Today is more of a "where" than a "what" day for me. What- another day with a Scorpion, go figure.
> 
> The where- I decided to combine my need for a bit of activity with my desire to shoot a bit. This morning's session was about three miles out of town, mostly on a jeep track toward a nearby ranch. I carried along a bit of canvas tarp to act as a "catch" (stop and spill really, but it works).
> 
> Back in under two hours with thirty min of shooting and an hour of pedaling and a whole lotta enjoying the morning and sights along the way.
> 
> View attachment 352376
> View attachment 352377
> View attachment 352379


cool


----------



## Ryan43

This little guy was waiting on me when I got home from work. Running BSB .50 and 8 mm steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> View attachment 352318
> View attachment 352319
> View attachment 352320
> View attachment 352321
> View attachment 352323
> View attachment 352324
> made this one up as an experiment,shoots pretty good


That is a brilliant idea, I think I have one of those spanners laying around, I am going to try to make my own, if you don't mind?


----------



## raventree78

Ryan43 said:


> This little guy was waiting on me when I got home from work. Running BSB .50 and 8 mm steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That I a real nice looking frame there, if you don't mind I would like to know where you got it from and the odds of me being able to get a similar one? Thanks


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Great upscale brother. Do you think WILL is gonna be pissed?😳


LOL,i not gonna tell him


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> That is a brilliant idea, I think I have one of those spanners laying around, I am going to try to make my own, if you don't mind?


dont mind at all,i dont think i;m the first one to do this tho,although its the 2nd one i made the first being a smaller spanner


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out trying the homemade chalk men against the ones from ebay. Couldn't tell the difference, but now I can look into trying to make mine more powdery 😉









Had to finish the session with a can cut through the undergrowth of course 👍


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> dont mind at all,i dont think i;m the first one to do this tho,although its the 2nd one i made the first being a smaller spanner


Cool beans, out of curiosity, what did you use to cut the slots for the tag end of the tubes? ty


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I think this will be my covert backup slingshot that I’ll deploy when I need to remove a larger slingshot from the enemy. I had it zeroed in after 4 shots shooting clay ammo but without the calluses in the right place it is about as comfortable as a bed of nails. Maybe more sanding to really round it off? I think if I can power it down to BB’s then I won’t even feel it in my hand. Stay tuned!


----------



## Booral121

AKA Forgotten said:


> Out trying the homemade chalk men against the ones from ebay. Couldn't tell the difference, but now I can look into trying to make mine more powdery 😉
> View attachment 352404
> 
> 
> Had to finish the session with a can cut through the undergrowth of course 👍
> View attachment 352405


Hello Tony how's you buddy 🎯👍👊👌


----------



## SteveJ

Im going to try this blantant rip off of a Titan  , but I messed up and made the fork width 100, I shoot low with 100, I may take it down to 90 and rebuild it, Im wanting to give thumb brace a try, and will buy one if I like shooting it, just dont want to chance 100 bucks blind. My LT I choke up ot the bands .


----------



## Booral121

I made myself another NLS (nice looking shooter)yesterday so shooting these 2 today 🎯👍👊👌


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Booral121 said:


> Hello Tony how's you buddy 🎯👍👊👌


Hello mate, surviving as always 😁 How's you doing 👍👊


----------



## Booral121

AKA Forgotten said:


> Hello mate, surviving as always 😁 How's you doing 👍👊


I'm doing great buddy thankyou 🎯👌👊👍


----------



## AKA Forgotten

SteveJ said:


> Im going to try this blantant rip off of a Titan  , but I messed up and made the fork width 100, I shoot low with 100, I may take it down to 90 and rebuild it, Im wanting to give thumb brace a try, and will buy one if I like shooting it, just dont want to chance 100 bucks blind. My LT I choke up ot the bands .
> View attachment 352412


I spy blue bands 🤣 Nice looking frame there 👍


----------



## SteveJ

AKA Forgotten said:


> I spy blue bands 🤣 Nice looking frame there 👍


yep , purty huh


----------



## AKA Forgotten

SteveJ said:


> yep , purty huh


Very 😁😉


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I think this will be my covert backup slingshot that I’ll deploy when I need to remove a larger slingshot from the enemy. I had it zeroed in after 4 shots shooting clay ammo but without the calluses in the right place it is about as comfortable as a bed of nails. Maybe more sanding to really round it off? I think if I can power it down to BB’s then I won’t even feel it in my hand. Stay tuned!
> View attachment 352408


Get some brother figer


----------



## hoggy

Hat trick today, hoggy wild. Juju rambone, g10 ranger & g10 boyshot. Got my normal 10% bulls+ with these, especially with the boyshot. It kept going in alreagy holed areas. Hoggy wild seal of approval and the boyshot got the most countable bulls.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Out chasing cans and pruning the trees / thistles again today. Also tried a different band / pouch combination for a change. Think I've posted enough dead cans, so will just show the frame setups 😁


----------



## hoggy

Day 2 of hat trick. Once again the boyshot was the bullseye champ, hoggy wild.


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Cool beans, out of curiosity, what did you use to cut the slots for the tag end of the tubes? ty


i just used a standard hacksaw blade 1/4 inch deep and some 220 sandpaper on the edges


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> i just used a standard hacksaw blade 1/4 inch deep and some 220 sandpaper on the edges


Awesome, thanks


----------



## hoggy

day 3 of hat trick, and a very good one i really must say, hoggy wild. 9 bulls for the g10 boyshot, 7 for the juju rambone and 1 for the g10 pocket ranger classic. only got 24 with the juju rambone as the target was getting raggedy.


----------



## hoggy

sparrow hat trick today, hoggy wild. 12 bulls total. 1 for orange sparrow, 7 for green sparrow, and 4 for black sparrow.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

hoggy said:


> sparrow hat trick today, hoggy wild. 12 bulls total. 1 for orange sparrow, 7 for green sparrow, and 4 for black sparrow.
> View attachment 352564


I guess the colors make them more accurate, huh?


----------



## KawKan

Ipdvolvoz said:


> I guess the colors make them more accurate, huh?


Colors, phase of the moon, weight and balance of ear wax - they all interact with accuracy!


----------



## Stankard757

The new kids on the shelf and Wilburt during my sanding breaks

Stay safe and have a blast









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Afew new ones 👍


----------



## Mings

just finished this up yesterday. Pretty fun little shooter


----------



## hoggy

day 2 of sparrow hat trick.


----------



## 31610

Got some fish food today 🐟


----------



## KawKan

That fish will enjoy that feast!



Port boy said:


> Got some fish food today 🐟
> View attachment 352632


----------



## Elsenham 177

Shooting these two made from a plank of sycamore


----------



## raventree78

Mings said:


> View attachment 352620
> just finished this up yesterday. Pretty fun little shooter


That is really cool.


----------



## 31610

Rain day


----------



## Ibojoe

Can poppin with the Birdseye Halbert.


----------



## hoggy

Koehler hat trick today. Alley Cat, Flat Cat & Beaver.


----------



## 31610

View attachment 352655


----------



## Island made




----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Island made said:


> View attachment 352718
> View attachment 352719


Love it man! Can’t wait to get it in my hands! 😂


----------



## KawKan

Shooting the Cedar Spoon Rest natural fork today. 




Lots of chatter about the grip. And some fuzzy images. After posting, I figured out the camera was set for it's lowest resolution. OOPS!


----------



## SteveJ

KawKan said:


> Shooting the Cedar Spoon Rest natural fork today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of chatter about the grip. And some fuzzy images. After posting, I figured out the camera was set for it's lowest resolution. OOPS!


love the shape of that sling, never seen one like it.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

KawKan said:


> Shooting the Cedar Spoon Rest natural fork today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of chatter about the grip. And some fuzzy images. After posting, I figured out the camera was set for it's lowest resolution. OOPS!


That looks like an amazingly comfortable frame to hold and shoot!


----------



## bingo

ply mule .8 gzk


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> Shooting the Cedar Spoon Rest natural fork today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of chatter about the grip. And some fuzzy images. After posting, I figured out the camera was set for it's lowest resolution. OOPS!


that's a SWEET _DROOLS_ natty


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild. andrey boblak custom maxim and the grey ghost.


----------



## Stankard757

Quick range time with OPFS w/2040s, Halberd and my Beech ergo

Stay safe and have a blast









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Sorting this little fellow out 😃 seem have it working well now


----------



## hoggy

spending time with my Christmas giveaway from Pocket Predator, hoggy wild. may do a mono sling for a bit.


----------



## Nosferatu

Just got my first “real” slingshot frame in the mail a couple days ago: a Wasp Uniphoxx Enzo. It’s a big upgrade after only shooting a cheap one from Amazon and putting flat bands on a Marksman wire frame. I’ve been having a blast trying out different band configurations and ammo types/sizes. Really love the feel of this thing and the “ivory” and black color scheme looks sweet too. Also loving the ability to switch OTT and TTF so quickly and easily with the clip system. My one complaint so far is that I have large hands and will be looking for a larger frame for my next purchase.


----------



## SteveJ

My Scout Limited LT, I hadnt really shot it since I got , After work I had a good time with it 1 8oz can & 3 12 oz cans, shooting this frame is a joy! I love the weight , I dont ever keep shooting like I did today, so much fun, My new favorite sling!


----------



## raventree78

Took these out today for some can cutting fun


----------



## karaolos

Shooting frameless with 2mm elastic. 6mm steel and chickpeas! Shooting at pine cones mostly...










Super easy draw, lots of fun.


----------



## hoggy

Day 2 of my Pocket Predator Christmas prototype giveaway. 1632 tubes & 1/4" steel. Thanks again Bill & Daranda Hays


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the original Halbert from “Island Made”. I believe this is #1 and I’m sure proud to own it.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hoggy

day 3 of my Pocket Predator prototype looped tuber, hoggy wild. 2040 looped tubes, 3/8" steel, 90 shots, 10m.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Another "where was I shooting" today (this weekend) entry. Got a small bag with two slingshots and some ammo into the pack, along with a canvas sheet backstop, for our packing trip to the Gila national forest. As usual, we had it all to ourselves. It's like an almost free million plus acre timeshare that nobody else seems to use.


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Sorting this little fellow out 😃 seem have it working well now
> View attachment 352742


very cool looking pocket shooter


----------



## skarrd

High Desert Flipper said:


> Another "where was I shooting" today (this weekend) entry. Got a small bag with two slingshots and some ammo into the pack, along with a canvas sheet backstop, for our packing trip to the Gila national forest. As usual, we had it all to ourselves. It's like an almost free million plus acre timeshare that nobody else seems to use.
> 
> View attachment 352898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 352899
> 
> 
> View attachment 352900


Beautiful area,


----------



## High Desert Flipper

skarrd said:


> Beautiful area,


We are really fortunate to be close to a ton of beautiful country. And our good fortune isn't lost on me.


----------



## hoggy

dynamic duo hammer lts, hoggy wild.


----------



## Stankard757

Fowler Hornet with .6 SS black and newest natty PFS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Love your Natty Day!! 40 steelies per natty 1 hit each counterclockwise. 6 in. paper plate with a 1 1/2 in. bullseye. 1 plate = 1 natty. 2 rounds.
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

High Desert Flipper said:


> Another "where was I shooting" today (this weekend) entry. Got a small bag with two slingshots and some ammo into the pack, along with a canvas sheet backstop, for our packing trip to the Gila national forest. As usual, we had it all to ourselves. It's like an almost free million plus acre timeshare that nobody else seems to use.
> 
> View attachment 352898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 352899
> 
> 
> View attachment 352900


Must be nice. The huge influx of tourist is making it difficult to enjoy nature here in Hawaii. It was great when nobody was around but I can't keep it all to myself. That would be rude.


----------



## Cass

Hi no rain here, today's shoot selection.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island Made Thumper today. Gen 3’s and 7/16 steel.


----------



## skarrd

finally able to grip a pouch decently again,at least with 3/8s,still hard to feel the smaller BBs,buta few more days


----------



## skarrd

this one lol


----------



## hoggy

Stankard757 said:


> Love your Natty Day!! 40 steelies per natty 1 hit each counterclockwise. 6 in. paper plate with a 1 1/2 in. bullseye. 1 plate = 1 natty. 2 rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


that's a SWEET natty


----------



## Valery

Ripping cans with a new shooter.


----------



## Stankard757

hoggy said:


> that's a SWEET natty


Thanks, hoggy. Which one?

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

both 


Stankard757 said:


> Thanks, hoggy. Which one?
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


 dang it, now i see there were 2, BOTH are SWEET NATTIES.


----------



## hoggy

day 2 of hammer lt dynamic duo


----------



## skarrd

shot this little natty pfs today,first try at superglue finish,only 3 coats ,but came out pretty good,wish i had a better camera, but it shoots well


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> View attachment 352997
> View attachment 352998
> View attachment 352999
> shot this little natty pfs today,first try at superglue finish,only 3 coats ,but came out pretty good,wish i had a better camera, but it shoots well


Nice! 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss

skarrd said:


> View attachment 352997
> View attachment 352998
> View attachment 352999
> shot this little natty pfs today,first try at superglue finish,only 3 coats ,but came out pretty good,wish i had a better camera, but it shoots well


Very nice! 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Thanks Guys ,next one i will make sure i have more super glue,lol


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

skarrd said:


> Thanks Guys ,next one i will make sure i have more super glue,lol


The cheaper the super glue the better it works.


----------



## skarrd

Thanks GG, thats good to know and on the pocketbook


----------



## 31610

Couple 3 in the morning shots lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

My flats are giving me fits. 200 shots if I am lucky. I think it is because I keep screwing with the taper. Straight cuts are in my future me thinks. This mornings walk in the forest with my wiffleball target and my PortboyPlinker and my GGF-16 along with a pocket of clay ammo. Good times!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> Yard work pickle companions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Mike, bout time to change out that foam dice ain’t it ? LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Plain Tree Halbert set up for 7/16 steel.


That’s a beauty Joe…..looks like a VERY comfy frame, love to add one to my collection one day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Mike, bout time to change out that foam dice ain’t it ? LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope kept on at it til there was nothing left

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

YAY stopped raining!!
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

I'm shooting these 2 tonight on the 30mm spinner at 10m 🎯it's typical Scottish weather 🌧 but I've got a patio umbrella set up at my 10m mark 😀. The 2 cattys are my NLS (nice looking shooter) and my ftc style 👍 both 90mm wide and both are 155mm in length. The NLS is dressed in snipersling yellow 0.70 tapered 18-23mm and a green gzk pouch 🎯 The ftc style is wearing 100% slingshot 0.65 tapered 18-23 and a yellow wasp pouch and I'm using 8.7mm steels with both 🎯👍👌👊


----------



## hoggy

the Duke today, hoggy wild. a favvy fav frame, hoggy wild.


----------



## raventree78

MIsling said:


> View attachment 353094
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Wow that is a striking slingshot, I don't think I have ever seen one like it, very nice


----------



## hoggy

raventree78 said:


> Wow that is a striking slingshot, I don't think I have ever seen one like it, very nice


i concur


----------



## skarrd

really liking the angularity and flow on that one!!!


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today-2nd one is an attempt at skateboard look,shoots well 2040s on both


----------



## Ibojoe

Enjoying the new stag handle Halbert from “Island Made “. This Sniper Sling elastic is shootn 7/16 like a bullet. It draws almost like TBG only with longevity and blazing speed.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Enjoying the new stag handle Halbert from “Island Made “. This Sniper Sling elastic is shootn 7/16 like a bullet. It draws almost like TBG only with longevity and blazing speed.
> View attachment 353124


Love that picture, brother!


----------



## Island made

J5 lbs baby!!


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> View attachment 353114
> View attachment 353115
> View attachment 353116
> View attachment 353117
> these 2 today-2nd one is an attempt at skateboard look,shoots well 2040s on both


Whoa dude those are gnarly, really dig the designs on those slings


----------



## Slink

GZK titanium HH modded by Shane @Island made
1745 & 10mm lead


----------



## Ibojoe

Wow that’s a beautiful frame right there!


----------



## MIsling

raventree78 said:


> Wow that is a striking slingshot, I don't think I have ever seen one like it, very nice


Thanks! It is my entry for the SOTM July contest. You can see more pictures there if you are interested. Lots of nice builds being shown off over there!



hoggy said:


> i concur


Thanks Hoggy!



skarrd said:


> really liking the angularity and flow on that one!!!


Thanks Skarrd!


----------



## Mings

Island made said:


> J5 lbs baby!!
> View attachment 353150


🤤 so nice, where can i find something like this


----------



## Island made

Mings said:


> 🤤 so nice, where can i find something like this


there a great little frame! Just give Joey j5 Lujan a message on here or on insta or Facebook. He’s a great guy, he’ll set you up nicely.


----------



## Mings

little guy i finished up not too long ago, cant remember the woot type but it is dense


----------



## prototypicalDave

Continuing my expedition into tubeland and anchor points. 5/16" steel with 1632 tied 7" of slack on 32" draw, anchored at ear lobe. 
More accurate than bands for this noob for sure. 14 of 20 inside a 5" circle at 33'. My collection of strike anywheres certainly have nothing to fear, but their day of reckoning awaits!


----------



## Stankard757

Quick shoot with this little hdpe beast I picked up from Ipdvolvoz and my Ibojoe natty pfs

Stay safe and have a blast
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Honestly I may have waxed and buffed this Toddy Original Mule more than I have shot it!? I completed the ‘Toddy Mod’ on the forks a while back to accommodate his Snare-Wrap attachment method. This morning it dawned on me I could pull a pseudo-tube set through the fork and bind the loop around the band grooves. Gonna go sling it and see how she goes!


----------



## spewing

MOJAVE MO said:


> Honestly I may have waxed and buffed this Toddy Original Mule more than I have shot it!? I completed the ‘Toddy Mod’ on the forks a while back to accommodate his Snare-Wrap attachment method. This morning it dawned on me I could pull a pseudo-tube set through the fork and bind the loop around the band grooves. Gonna go sling it and see how she goes!
> View attachment 353216
> View attachment 353217


Never thought of doing that.

hope this make sence.

Are you going to use it by taking the tubes back over the top or facing you through the forks? 
Either would work.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

spewing said:


> Never thought of doing that.
> 
> hope this make sence.
> 
> Are you going to use it by taking the tubes back over the top or facing you through the forks?
> Either would work.


Back over the top is my plan and preference! Those loops are slightly rigid in this setup so over the top will provide a better forward movement me thinks.


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s definitely a keeper


----------



## Stankard757

Braved the heat for a quick shoot. Natty gapper, PFS 60 and split frame OPFS. Wearing BSB .54 1/2 IN straight cuts









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

had this lot out for afew shots


----------



## Valery

Frameless shooting gives me puppy delight!  This bank took six hits.


----------



## hoggy

SWEET


----------



## Ibojoe

Rippin em up with this beauty made by Stankard757.
Lovin it Michael!!!


----------



## bingo

Ply frame and soup can try finish this off tonight


----------



## hoggy

Ibojoe said:


> Rippin em up with this beauty made by Stankard757.
> Lovin it Michael!!!
> View attachment 353234


 SWEET


----------



## hoggy

shooting 2 stanktard creations today, hoggy wild. they're definitely shooters, hoggy wild seal of approval.


----------



## Stankard757

hoggy said:


> shooting 2 stanktard creations today, hoggy wild. they're definitely shooters, hoggy wild seal of approval.
> View attachment 353247
> View attachment 353248
> View attachment 353249


Great to see the (R)evolution get some range love 


Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Test ING out the bands 100 % sling shot .65 v gzk .62


----------



## skarrd

This one again today 5/16s steels


----------



## Ibojoe

Broke out the twins today with some 3/8” steel.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Ibojoe said:


> Broke out the twins today with some 3/8” steel.


Those are beauties!


----------



## Ibojoe

Still I never know how a post is going to turn out.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Beautiful Joe…..are those palm swells made from one of the palm woods, like black palm,etc ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

nearly done


----------



## raventree78

Valery said:


> Frameless shooting gives me puppy delight!  This bank took six hits.
> View attachment 353231


That is an interesting frameless set up you have there. I am curious about the leather tab/loop. could you show how you use it if you don't mind? Thanks


----------



## Valery

raventree78 said:


> I am curious about the leather tab/loop. could you show how you use it if you don't mind?


The loop simply slides over the little finger, spreading the load over a large area, the grommet is slightly larger in diameter than the paracord tube, allowing the entire rig to center easily when pulled.


----------



## 31610

Hanging out someone’s million dollar stack of logs 👍 have go back into bush find the brush piles lol .


----------



## hoggy

these 2 again yesterday, hoggy wild. still hoggy wild seal of approval. both are great frames. the ttf ergo locks right in. the ergo natty the same, but, i may have to put a wrap on it. thanks again stanktard, another slingshootist artist in our midst.


----------



## 31610

hoggy said:


> these 2 again yesterday, hoggy wild. still hoggy wild seal of approval. both are great frames. the ttf ergo locks right in. the ergo natty the same, but, i may have to put a wrap on it. thanks again stanktard, another slingshootist artist in our midst.
> View attachment 353323


Man I may have to whip one them up I have some black walnut ready to rock . I had a couple but traded away lol


----------



## hoggy

Stankard757 said:


> Great to see the (R)evolution get some range love
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


cool, now i have a name for it. it's a tack driver. would probably be more so with a better slingshootist.


----------



## hoggy

Port boy said:


> Man I may have to whip one them up I have some black walnut ready to rock . I had a couple but traded away lol
> View attachment 353325


as my past couple posts shows, hoggy likes.


----------



## bingo

Had to try these lot out to see whoook the glory on the soup can TTF shooter takes it with 8 steels


----------



## bingo

bingo said:


> View attachment 353327
> Had to try these lot out to see whoook the glory on the soup can TTF shooter takes it with 8 steels


----------



## Tombo

About 9 months of daily carry on my BMG, and I finally broke one of the single 1636 tubes! Couldn't hardly believe it. So today it got new 1636's, reused the supersure single blue rue pouch. Now time to see how different brand new 1636's feel.

Edited to correct spelling - BMG, not BMP. BMG stands for black metal gapper


----------



## Tombo

Shooting the fresh 1636's got me excited, so I finally put bands on this flippin pickle I've had for a few months now. Ran out of single layer blue ru supersure pouches so I put a single layer ru warrior pouch on it. Really nice shooting PFS!


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today, fun, fun and more fun


----------



## Tombo

Another day, another couple of gapper style shooters. First can in a long time, this time with 3/8" clay and with can laying on the ground, shooting it around the yard.


----------



## 31610

Little bit of bingo and a little bit of Joe and off I go


----------



## raventree78

Port boy said:


> Little bit of bingo and a little bit of Joe and off I go
> View attachment 353400
> View attachment 353401



Neat targets, did you design them?


----------



## 31610

No I stole them from guy on ig


----------



## 31610

The fella post like 50 targets a day . Some funny ones to say the least . I have tried talk to him but no English but gives me the thumbs up 👍


----------



## Tombo

Took this one out on the dog walk this morning, I won it back in 2020 here on this forum in the can cut challenge. I finally fitted it with some bands, you guessed it! 1636 single strand tube shooter, FTW, lol. Has almost the same gap as my gapper, but it's a little bit shorter overall, and the placement of your fingers ends up making this small frame shooter a band slapper, the nice and accurate as you might expect.














Thanks @Covert5 !


----------



## 31610

. G10 version of frame Tombo has


----------



## Tombo

Port boy said:


> . G10 version of frame Tombo has


Do you have a picture? I remember Covert saying what this frame is, but I can't recall, would be good to know more about what I have


----------



## 31610

It’s a canopener design the thumper . One you have is the first one I made I done 4 altoids tin thumpers . Two like yours and two g10


----------



## Tombo

Port boy said:


> It’s a canopener design the thumper . One you have is the first one I made I done 4 altoids tin thumpers . Two like yours and two g10
> View attachment 353420
> View attachment 353421
> View attachment 353422
> View attachment 353423


Oh! That's cool port boy! It's a fun little shooter. Been into the smaller sized shooter's recently. Do you shoot yours TTF? Or do you shoot over the forks like you would on a PFS? I'm nervous with this small of a gap, so I just go my PFS style hold


----------



## 31610

Tombo said:


> Oh! That's cool port boy! It's a fun little shooter. Been into the smaller sized shooter's recently. Do you shoot yours TTF? Or do you shoot over the forks like you would on a PFS? I'm nervous with this small of a gap, so I just go my PFS style hold


Ya no ttf for me lol ttf like a pfs . Is a small frame for sure but fun for a couple shots


----------



## raventree78

Port boy said:


> No I stole them from guy on ig
> View attachment 353404
> View attachment 353405
> View attachment 353406
> View attachment 353407


OK cool, he does good work, neat targets for sure


----------



## Ibojoe

Shot the Derringer from “The Treeman” yesterday. A great little gapper.


----------



## Hoss

Shooting these two today, one that I got from Monroe and one that I made.
















Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

Banded up my Enzo with some .62 green gzk. It’ll be my first time actually getting out to use this latex thickness and even brand, but from what I’ve heard it’s an old fan favorite. I’ll be interested to see how it does. Tapered 22 x I’m not sure. 😉


----------



## Booral121

Sandstorm said:


> View attachment 353445
> 
> Banded up my Enzo with some .62 green gzk. It’ll be my first time actually getting out to use this latex thickness and even brand, but from what I’ve heard it’s an old fan favorite. I’ll be interested to see how it does. Tapered 22 x I’m not sure. 😉


Hi bud gzk green 0.62 is the only one of the gzk band I do and will use 👌🎯 I use it tapered 18-23 using 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels I don't know if your hunting or just targets with it but I hunt very well with it 🎯👌💪👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Sandstorm

Booral121 said:


> Hi bud gzk green 0.62 is the only one of the gzk band I do and will use 👌🎯 I use it tapered 18-23 using 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels I don't know if your hunting or just targets with it but I hunt very well with it 🎯👌💪👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Hey, thanks kindly for the taper info Booral. I’m just target shooting 9.5mm steels today but I’m trying to become practiced enough to feel comfortable hunting. These bands worked quite well, I’m pretty pleased. I’m shooting very close to that taper and they’re pretty zippy.


----------



## Booral121

Sandstorm said:


> Hey, thanks kindly for the taper info Booral. I’m just target shooting 9.5mm steels today but I’m trying to become practiced enough to feel comfortable hunting. These bands worked quite well, I’m pretty pleased. I’m shooting very close to that taper and they’re pretty zippy.


18-23 is the taper of legends 🤣👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍 but jokes aside 18-23 is the only taper i use .the only thing I do do is subtract or add 5-10mm to my active to compensate for band thickness ie anything 0.55mm to 0.45mm I make my active 5-10mm shorter any higher than 0.60mm elastic I add 5-10mm to my active 🎯👊👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 
These 2 I have been shooting tonight the NLS has 100% slingshot 0.45 elastic on tapered 18-23 active length 160mm active and the white chopper has celtic catty white 0.70 tapered 18-23 and 180active .I never max any bandset out either and I am literally using a bandset for months then I get bored and swap them over then I give the used sets to a friend of mine who not got alot and he gets months out them aswell 💪👊🎯👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Sandstorm

Booral121 said:


> 18-23 is the taper of legends 🤣👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍 but jokes aside 18-23 is the only taper i use .the only thing I do do is subtract or add 5-10mm to my active to compensate for band thickness ie anything 0.55mm to 0.45mm I make my active 5-10mm shorter any higher than 0.60mm elastic I add 5-10mm to my active 🎯👊👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿
> These 2 I have been shooting tonight the NLS has 100% slingshot 0.45 elastic on tapered 18-23 active length 160mm active and the white chopper has celtic catty white 0.70 tapered 18-23 and 180active .I never max any bandset out either and I am literally using a bandset for months then I get bored and swap them over then I give the used sets to a friend of mine who not got alot and he gets months out them aswell 💪👊🎯👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Damn, months? That’s pretty impressive. My bands seem to go pretty quickly. I’m glad to hear about changing the active length though. It was easy to draw but to hold for any length of time was just a little bit wacky at my usual AL. I probably wouldn’t be sacrificing much speed but see a noticeable difference in stability if I lengthened it just a little bit. Definitely band life too. I mean, what’s the point if you can’t aim comfortably, right? Although in hunting I’m sure that’s much more of a reflexive, fast thing, rather than a long hold, sniper type thing, depending on what you’re hunting. Always learning man. It’s still a lot of fun. 🤠


----------



## Stankard757

Snuck the Lizard out for a quick shoot with 1636 and 3/8 clay. Popping a Pepsi can 5 out 10 shots at 63.5 ft






























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

What to start with


----------



## Ibojoe

A peg head kind of day. Shooting the Ginkgo by “The Treeman”


----------



## SteveJ

last evening , and past few days given to me by a good friend , harmonica mentor , Viet Nam veteran Dog Handler. He would go out at night w/ the dog to find the enemy , just him and the dog, he has my greatest respects. I was told its called a Hercules


----------



## Mings

Stankard757 said:


> Braved the heat for a quick shoot. Natty gapper, PFS 60 and split frame OPFS. Wearing BSB .54 1/2 IN straight cuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I LOVE the corner of the fence catch box. I was just oogling over all the slingshots on this thread and the fence jumped out at me. gonna have to do this when i get home.


----------



## Booral121

Tonight I'm shooting my chump dressed in 100% slingshot 0.65 tapered 18-23 and my NLS dressed in 100% slingshot 0.45 tapered 18-23 using 8.7mm steels with both at my 40mm spinner at 10m 🎯👌👊


----------



## Stankard757

Mings said:


> I LOVE the corner of the fence catch box. I was just oogling over all the slingshots on this thread and the fence jumped out at me. gonna have to do this when i get home.


The trials of a small backyard target stand in one corner and the other is a hanging target area

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Booral121 said:


> Tonight I'm shooting my chump dressed in 100% slingshot 0.65 tapered 18-23 and my NLS dressed in 100% slingshot 0.45 tapered 18-23 using 8.7mm steels with both at my 40mm spinner at 10m


Nice slings your NLS is very cool 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

Stankard757 said:


> Nice slings your NLS is very cool
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


@Stankard757 
Thanks bud really appreciate that 👊🎯👍👌


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,made from these,


----------



## Sandstorm

skarrd said:


> these 2 today,made from these,
> View attachment 353534
> View attachment 353535


Nice! How do they shoot?


----------



## skarrd

they shoot pretty nice,better than me at times,lol.so far only a couple cans ,i have mainly been ground shooting,pinecones,little branches anything that looks snakelike,


----------



## rkolibar

Port boy said:


> No I stole them from guy on ig
> View attachment 353404
> View attachment 353405
> View attachment 353406
> View attachment 353407


I love your targets!


----------



## 31610

rkolibar said:


> I love your targets!


I just looked at his page seems the horror themed ones are gone


----------



## Ibojoe

The darn fish aren’t biting so I’ve been through the collection a bit.
Stainless steel Dankung peg headCore that I scaled.


----------



## Stankard757

This duo today between the storms Wilburt with 2040s BFly and a little MakoPat in shorty mode GZK .6

Stay safe and have a blast









Late day substitution due to a blow out on the MakoPat








Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

They say it’s accurate but it needs a full charge..couldn’t decide on OTT or TTF. 










No, I’m only kidding, it’s a Scout LT or Saunders Wing day for me if I can get a bit of free time. I might have to sneak away from housework in bursts and slip in a few shots so I don’t go mad.


----------



## 31610

Trying some longer shot than usual had lots drop over and drop before but I got one in the circle ⭕ 🤠


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoggy

Port boy said:


> . G10 version of frame Tombo has


that un's a tack driver


----------



## hoggy

Port boy said:


> It’s a canopener design the thumper . One you have is the first one I made I done 4 altoids tin thumpers . Two like yours and two g10
> View attachment 353420
> View attachment 353421
> View attachment 353422
> View attachment 353423


SWEET


----------



## hoggy

the much anticipated shooting of these 3, hoggy wild. tater bug, daredevil and pterod. not a slouch among them. mo don't make no junk, hoggy wild seal of approval.


----------



## StringSlap

Got my new frame from Port Boy all set up. Awesome shooter!


----------



## Ibojoe

Loving this smooooth little Challice. A gift from “The Mojave Mo”.
Thanks again buddy!


----------



## Booral121

Tonight I'm shooting my NLS dressed in 0.45 100% slingshot tapered 18-23 and for a change my TTF batpole and she's wearing some sumeki 0.45 tapered 18-23 I'm shooting 8.7mm steels on a 40mm spinner at 10m 🎯👌👊👍


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> the much anticipated shooting of these 3, hoggy wild. tater bug, daredevil and pterod. not a slouch among them. mo don't make no junk, hoggy wild seal of approval.
> View attachment 353593
> View attachment 353594


That is what I’d hope to see! That and my PaperPlate stocks just rose another percent!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Loving this smooooth little Challice. A gift from “The Mojave Mo”.
> Thanks again buddy!
> View attachment 353605


Funny when I made that I was so proud! Thanks for the props from a Master Maker!


----------



## 31610

StringSlap said:


> Got my new frame from Port Boy all set up. Awesome shooter!
> 
> View attachment 353595


Nice see her dressed to kill bro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I haven’t been shooting for a week and it is because of a unreasonable reason! I went out into the forest about 12 days ago and some big ol’ nasty black flying critter flew into my mouth and down my throat! I had to dry swallow it while hacking and hacking trying to get it back up. It took me almost 5 days to stop thinking it was still alive and was going to exit stage right outta my nose. 🕷🐜🐞🐝🦅🐲


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

StringSlap said:


> Got my new frame from Port Boy all set up. Awesome shooter!
> I see you are the tube master now!
> Haha, only way to go!
> 
> View attachment 353595


----------



## NaturalFork

Bamboo Torque I made.


----------



## Stankard757

Finally stopped raining!! 

Ironwood Conus and Crepe Myrtle natty
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

oh for petes sake,,,,,,,,,,try again


----------



## skarrd

the Mugly again today with 3/8s steels,.8 simple shpt 1/2 in straights,7 inch AL


----------



## raventree78

Sandstorm said:


> They say it’s accurate but it needs a full charge..couldn’t decide on OTT or TTF.
> 
> View attachment 353553
> 
> 
> No, I’m only kidding, it’s a Scout LT or Saunders Wing day for me if I can get a bit of free time. I might have to sneak away from housework in bursts and slip in a few shots so I don’t go mad.



That is about all they are good for lol, I am an Xbox man


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> View attachment 353623
> the Mugly again today with 3/8s steels,.8 simple shpt 1/2 in straights,7 inch AL



Looks rough and ready to get the job done, very nice


----------



## Ibojoe

It’s small frame week. This one from my good friend “Catapults and Carving”


----------



## 31610

Done my 3 12 hour night shifts off to beach at 6:30 for swim couple shots cool off 😀 get the weekend going lol


----------



## raventree78

Took these to the range this morning, fun, fun, fun


----------



## SteveJ

skarrd said:


> they shoot pretty nice,better than me at times,lol.so far only a couple cans ,i have mainly been ground shooting,pinecones,little branches anything that looks snakelike,


them wader mockersins better watch out


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild. definitely shooters, all 3. all 3 found the middle pretty ding dang good. and pterod even went through some already existing holes.


----------



## Sandstorm

Ibojoe said:


> It’s small frame week. This one from my good friend “Catapults and Carving”
> View attachment 353632


Very cool. I like tree spirits. Hadn’t thought of that on a slingshot but it fits perfectly.


----------



## Ibojoe

Carl is an awesome carver.
Today I broke out the “Ash Cup” by our old friend Mr. Brooks.


----------



## AlDermietzel

Venator and precise 









Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

made a new can holder for the BB range,as the wysteria keeps growing in front of my tree holder,lol














getting started with this one


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Carl is an awesome carver.
> Today I broke out the “Ash Cup” by our old friend Mr. Brooks.
> View attachment 353695
> View attachment 353696


WOW Joe, that is definitely a beauty……wish Ash grew near me ( maybe they do and I don’t know it )

Darrell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 3 today, hoggy wild. definitely shooters, all 3. all 3 found the middle pretty ding dang good. and pterod even went through some already existing holes.
> View attachment 353665


I think you get the ‘Rambo Badge’ which means you can shoot any frame in the armory!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> …wish Ash grew near me ( maybe they do and I don’t know it )


It does...


----------



## Stankard757

Spending quality time with this bunch of stress relievers. Tabbed Wasp, the green machine bent rod, Cedar Conus and natty PFS

Stay safe and have a blast









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one today,the Mo magick metal peghead


----------



## Ibojoe

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> WOW Joe, that is definitely a beauty……wish Ash grew near me ( maybe they do and I don’t know it )
> 
> Darrell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m sure you have ash in Georgia Darrel. This one is from England. They cut theirs back along roadsides so they fork like crazy. 
check em out. It’s hard to tell them apart from hickory by the leaves but they have a limb with two smaller limbs coming out on each side directly across from each other. These are tied up with the shape you want until dried then the center limb is cut away. 
GKJ has good videos on it.


----------



## Ibojoe

Favorites of the day by “Island Made”.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I think you get the ‘Rambo Badge’ which means you can shoot any frame in the armory!


yay hoggy rambo badge


----------



## raventree78

Long session at the range today, it was just so beautiful, just like these slingshots that I shot at the range


----------



## Cjw

Shooting Dan Hood Stealth Shots today. These and my SPS’s only ones I shoot of all my collection of slingshots.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

LiL nattie that Darrel made for me.
She’s a beauty my friend!
Shoots great too


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> I’m sure you have ash in Georgia Darrel. This one is from England. They cut theirs back along roadsides so they fork like crazy.
> check em out. It’s hard to tell them apart from hickory by the leaves but they have a limb with two smaller limbs coming out on each side directly across from each other. These are tied up with the shape you want until dried then the center limb is cut away.
> GKJ has good videos on it.


Tks Joe, I’ve seen his videos and will have to look for some Ash around here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tks Joe, I’ve seen his videos and will have to look for some Ash around here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double check in your area in some municipalities can't transport ash in or take out due to disease and borers 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss

Ibojoe said:


> LiL nattie that Darrel made for me.
> She’s a beauty my friend!
> Shoots great too
> View attachment 353850
> View attachment 353851


That is fantastic, I really like the shape!
Excellent workmanship

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

New spot I checked out


----------



## skarrd

no shooting today but tomorroh will be getting after these neat spinners that Tag was kind enough to send me 
Thanks Tag


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Hoss said:


> That is fantastic, I really like the shape!
> Excellent workmanship
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


Thanks Ronald, that was a special little Maple fork that has some beautiful figured grain in the fork crotch, and I’m glad Joe is enjoying it.

Darrell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

This beauty


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## 31610

Eating up the old bands sets this weekend . Got a marble right off the temple this evening. Never had a band set bust that way that I got hit haha guess good reason for glasses


----------



## 31610

Out for a morning hunt with the flipping pickle bagged a couple nice ones 🤭 6mm steel there sitting pretty still I nailed em they never seen the end coming 💪🏻


----------



## Ibojoe

If you can’t catch one, might as well shoot one. “The Smallmouth Bass” by Tony the Slinger.


----------



## Stankard757

Day out with these guys. Cedar, Halberd, dogwood









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one again today


----------



## raventree78

Had these out this morning


----------



## Sandstorm

I can’t make up my mind!! Lol


----------



## hoggy

bent frame 6 pack today, hoggy wild. lookit that bull area. bent frames with tubes or flats, tearing it up. i even did the 1st 2 like Grandpa Grumpy. tried bands on the inside of the fork with barnett black widow, but it wasn't my thang, so banded back like the rest.


----------



## Elsenham 177

shooting my plywood frame with .65 bsb bands. Shooting at with 8mm steel


----------



## Stankard757

Little natty PFS action









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Been shootn the Wenge Halbert. A “Island Made design “


----------



## Cjw

Shooting a BunnyBuster this morning. Sure miss Tom making his slingshots.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

Beech natty and PFS natty









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Back out with the PFS 60









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

wooden hat trick today, hoggy wild


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to slingshots. SPS in G10 olive drab, SPS in textured black G10. 16/36 and16/32 looped tubes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

Rocking the Mr B fox 🦊 love this little frame 🥰 just hate to ever nail a fork 😱


----------



## raventree78

Took these two out for a little can carnage this morning. Beautiful morning, perfect slingshot weather


----------



## bingo

Throwing some 8 steels


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn this J-5 Pocket Parasite. Love this one brother!


----------



## 31610

Weeks looking foxy guys


----------



## Booral121

Port boy said:


> Weeks looking foxy guys
> View attachment 354208


Nice 👌🎯 very nice👊👍🎯


----------



## Booral121

Night shooting is about all I'm getting justnow 🎯👌 but tonight it's NLS (wooden) dressed in 0.45 100% slingshot and NLS (white/red) wearing celticcattys 0.60 and just with a couple of today's posts talking about TTF im also shooting my TTF batpole with 0.70 snipersling all bands are tapered 18-23 and using 8.7mm steels on 40mm spinner at 10m 🎯👍👌👊


----------



## hoggy

f16 hat trick today, hoggy wild. 2 modded by magic mojave mo and 1 i paracord wrapped.


----------



## Ibojoe

J-5 Pocket Parasite this week. Just love em


----------



## Tombo

I wore out a set of single strand 1636's in record time (probably from a handful of fork hits this weekend) on the BMG on my last shot of the Guinness can,







so I enlisted the flippin pickle to take down the Guinness can, and then I made another set of 1636's with the same well loved and well broken in supersure single layer blue roo and cut a can to make sure they worked.


----------



## bingo

Booral121 said:


> Night shooting is about all I'm getting justnow 🎯👌 but tonight it's NLS (wooden) dressed in 0.45 100% slingshot and NLS (white/red) wearing celticcattys 0.60 and just with a couple of today's posts talking about TTF im also shooting my TTF batpole with 0.70 snipersling all bands are tapered 18-23 and using 8.7mm steels on 40mm spinner at 10m 🎯👍👌👊


some torch shooting 👍


----------



## bingo

broke the pencil twice in 20 odd shots today's target


----------



## Booral121

bingo said:


> some torch shooting 👍


I've got a light in my catch box son .but most night I'm head torch on and up to no good 🤣👌🎯👊👍


----------



## bingo

Booral121 said:


> I've got a light in my catch box son .but most night I'm head torch on and up to no good 🤣👌🎯👊👍


Got afew torches myself lol 👍


----------



## Booral121

bingo said:


> Got afew torches myself lol 👍


Get yourself the optic fire headtorch best torch on the market .and I use the optic fire AG-75 variable for working my lurcher aswell used them for about 8year now and won't use anything else 👌🔦👊👍Hunting lamps - Lamping kits - Tactical torches - CREE LED bike lights


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild


----------



## bingo

Booral121 said:


> Get yourself the optic fire headtorch best torch on the market .and I use the optic fire AG-75 variable for working my lurcher aswell used them for about 8year now and won't use anything else 👌🔦👊👍Hunting lamps - Lamping kits - Tactical torches - CREE LED bike lights


Al have a look m8 cheers 🍻👍


----------



## bingo

afew shots with new ply frame


----------



## 31610

this frame was pain to build but it’s a pleasure to shoot 👍🏻


----------



## Tombo

Port boy said:


> this frame was pain to build but it’s a pleasure to shoot 👍🏻
> View attachment 354328


That thing is a pleasure to look at!!!


----------



## 31610

Tombo said:


> That thing is a pleasure to look at!!!


Thanks 👍🏻The orange 🍊 really pops it off with the black walnut


----------



## hoggy

Port boy said:


> this frame was pain to build but it’s a pleasure to shoot 👍🏻
> View attachment 354328


SWEET


----------



## Valery

Liked the slingshot from this thread:








Another one


Bamboo and therabands, wanted another pocket shooter, did this one this week, holds and shoots better than I thought it would.




www.slingshotforum.com




I changed the size to suit my preferences, and in a couple of evenings I built a similar one for myself.


----------



## raventree78

Valery said:


> Liked the slingshot from this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one
> 
> 
> Bamboo and therabands, wanted another pocket shooter, did this one this week, holds and shoots better than I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.slingshotforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the size to suit my preferences, and in a couple of evenings I built a similar one for myself.
> View attachment 354339
> View attachment 354340
> 
> 
> that is a neat design, well executed too


----------



## 31610

Light set ups


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> bent frame 6 pack today, hoggy wild. lookit that bull area. bent frames with tubes or flats, tearing it up. i even did the 1st 2 like Grandpa Grumpy. tried bands on the inside of the fork with barnett black widow, but it wasn't my thang, so banded back like the rest.
> View attachment 354097


The bent-rod accuracy mystery continues!


----------



## 31610




----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, a ranger and 2 seals, hoggy wild. the ranger got one in the plus


----------



## Ibojoe

PB gave me the itch to get out “The Fox” by Mr. Brooks.
This frame is all meat and no potatoes.The hold is unreal.
Brook was definitely on to something.


----------



## Cjw

It’s an SPS kinda day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vince4242

Bought a sheet of polycarbonate, this is my homemade shooter that I am loving in the see-through bulletproof glass! Shoot Straight and love how dense and solid feels in the hand.


----------



## hoggy

just the one today, hoggy wild. my black widow scout. tore the paper plate all up.


----------



## Valery

10 shots at 10 yards. The black center of the target is 1 inch.


----------



## 31610

Valery said:


> 10 shots at 10 yards. The black center of the target is 1 inch.
> View attachment 354420


Nice shooting 💪🏻


----------



## 31610




----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## bingo

no fish past a hour


----------



## hoggy

f16 yellow jacket today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Stankard757

Halberd and OPFS kind of day









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Did up a Halbert for light ammo.
Olive and Wenge. Home made finish.https://youtube.com/shorts/tor__3WMr5c?feature=share


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## KawKan

Whew, wee!
Kind of took my breath away! That may be the blackest, shiniest wenge I've ever seen. 
And it's on one of the most beautiful slingshots ever.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

That is beautiful Joe….I think that Olive wood just might be one of the prettiest grained woods out there. 

The grain to me is so smooth, soft, and flowing, like a River.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raulvillalobosjr

Why didn't you tie your tubes directly to your fork?


----------



## Ibojoe

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is beautiful Joe….I think that Olive wood just might be one of the prettiest grained woods out there.
> 
> The grain to me is so smooth, soft, and flowing, like a River.
> This one will go into a friend’s personal museum (to further confuse his kids when they inherit) He gave me a personal tour and I saw everything except a slingshot. So I didn’t core it cause when it leaves here it won’t ever be shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

KawKan said:


> Whew, wee!
> Kind of took my breath away! That may be the blackest, shiniest wenge I've ever seen.
> And it's on one of the most beautiful slingshots ever.
> Thanks Ray! God made a lot of pretty wood but I think the prettiest is the olive He put in Israel. I just love working with it.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Port boy said:


> this frame was pain to build but it’s a pleasure to shoot 👍🏻
> View attachment 354328


Awesome colors on that one


----------



## raventree78

Was able to get some target practice in this am  arm is still wrapped up and I have the stitches still but I did not do half bad. the target in the picture was shot at 6 meters though. after that I backed it out to 10 meters and had one of those bird head spinners strung up and was getting good hits on it too. Had to go light though, normally don't shoot 5/16 but that stuff is kinda fast with the right set up.  well enough rambling have a good day folks


----------



## 31610

Just cut a target band for this on 12mm straight cut for 1/4 steel


----------



## hoggy

tube frame hat trick today with the jb weld steelstik mod, hoggy wild.


----------



## LI123456

I bought this online because it comes with a scope, which is really great for a novice like me


----------



## Valery

Today is spinner day.


----------



## Island made

Made this custom for a customer, but it’s been riding along with me till everything is finalized 😉😜 one of those frames I wish I could keep.


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Just cut a target band for this on 12mm straight cut for 1/4 steel
> That is a fine Plinker!
> View attachment 354579


----------



## prototypicalDave

Nowhere near as beautiful as the other folks at the party, but I dressed up my GZK Xaiofork-l for halloween.








Mummy is obvious, but I prefer Michelin Man.


----------



## bingo

liytle natty 8 steel


----------



## Stankard757

Quick shoot this evening









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Depot special is tabbed and tubed and working well!


----------



## hoggy

Island made said:


> Made this custom for a customer, but it’s been riding along with me till everything is finalized 😉😜 one of those frames I wish I could keep.
> View attachment 354619


SWEET, i do not blame you. nice knife too.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Made this custom for a customer, but it’s been riding along with me till everything is finalized  one of those frames I wish I could keep.
> View attachment 354619


Nice Shane, and love the knife too…..Buck 110 folding Hunter ? 
( I carried a Buck 110 all through junior high and high school, then my Uncle bought it just before I went in the Army )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting these this morning. Getting ready to take niece and nephew to Knotts Berry Farm today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610




----------



## skarrd

these 2 today.Metal Mayhem,lol


----------



## Stankard757

Skateboard PFS 60 and ergo natty by the porch light









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> View attachment 354657
> these 2 today.Metal Mayhem,lol



Hey bud, the one on the left, is it made from one of those tool holders that have a course screw post on them? Thanks


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Hey bud, the one on the left, is it made from one of those tool holders that have a course screw post on them? Thanks


Yessir,a tip from Zippy bands on the nifty quicky post,shoots amazing


----------



## raventree78

neat, I am going to pick up a couple of those and try making my own


----------



## skarrd

they are simple and fun and could be modified SO many different ways,enjoy


----------



## Stankard757

PFS 60 and the palm swell









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

The “opfs wide gap” by Island Made Catapults.


----------



## 31610

Got my flipgun out today thinking 🤔 have not seen him for a long time


----------



## 31610

Got my flipgun out today thinking 🤔 have not seen him for a long time
View attachment 354751


----------



## 31610




----------



## skarrd

back to the OPFS,,,,,,,,,always


----------



## ATO75

Did some shooting with this Beagle R from Prime Fork Catapults.


----------



## SteveJ

Just did on my 15 minute break lol 15 minutes dont last long when your slingin, just a slingin


----------



## vince4242

Shooting my lexan V Scout this morning in about 40°f weather. With 10 x 15 taper get great speed out of my ¼" Steel.


----------



## JimmyRustler2244

A little HDPE pocket frame I picked up a while back. My go-to frame for 8mm, along with my Uniphoxx.


----------



## Booral121

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 354536
> View attachment 354536


Wow that really is nice👌🎯👊👍 .can I ask what you mean by done one up for light ammo ? Do you mean banded it for light ammo 🤷 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


----------



## Tobor8Man

Modified F-16, still in the prototype stage - very accurate although still somewhat uncomfortable.


----------



## vince4242

Nice-looking slingshot Tober8man. Nice-looking set up but for me Comfort is key.


----------



## Tobor8Man

Thanks @vince4242 - working on some ideas to make it more comfortable - but - it is a very consistent shooter


----------



## Tobor8Man

Simple-Shot Hammer - modern take on a classic wrist-rocket. Still having some issues w/ the wrist brace - but overall a very comfortable and consistent shooter.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Gonna band up the HHH tonight. This one was made by my buddy Mone Waller.


----------



## Ryan43

My pocket predator pocket ranger shooting 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shooting "snot"today,177s


----------



## Tobor8Man

Simple-Shot Hammer. At this point, I am giving up on the wrist brace. I re-wraped the handle and shoot it w/ an archery glove (not shown) and a wrist lanyard. Very consistent slingshot.


----------



## hoggy




----------



## hoggy

top yesterday and bottom today.


----------



## Ibojoe

PlaneTree Halbert. An “Island Made design”
13” of Sniper .50 for 7/16” steel.


----------



## wolfboi823

Ibojoe said:


> PlaneTree Halbert. An “Island Made design”
> 13” of Sniper .50 for 7/16” steel.
> View attachment 354895


Flies for the scaly and steel for the furry? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610




----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> My pocket predator pocket ranger shooting 177 cal bbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eldon(?)…..what bands are you slinging the BB’s with ?

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Eldon(?)…..what bands are you slinging the BB’s with ?
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sumeike.50 they are cut 3/8 to 1/4 at an active band length of 7 in. I shoot a 32 in draw. I’m having good luck out to 20 meters with this setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s still a beautiful LBS PB! Very nice little frame 🤩


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> That’s still a beautiful LBS PB! Very nice little frame 🤩


Thanks Joe he made it for me couple years ago 😀 way before the J5 pins and fancy resins he does now 😀but it's a solid shooter to my collection I also have a sweet one from micarta brown he made me . LBS baby 😍 nice frames


----------



## Tobor8Man

Thanks to Adam at Simple-Shot, for diagnosing what was wrong w/ my Hammer wrist brace and giving me some advice on fixing it. Great customer service! Still working on some minor issues but - the Hammer is again shootable w/ the wrist brace - my preferred configuration.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tobor8Man said:


> Simple-Shot Hammer. At this point, I am giving up on the wrist brace. I re-wraped the handle and shoot it w/ an archery glove (not shown) and a wrist lanyard. Very consistent slingshot.
> 
> View attachment 354892


So T8man what is the story with your wrist brace not working out? I’ve got one of these kits as well…so far so good on mine…??🤔


----------



## StringSlap

Set up a couple of my Island Made wood frames with tabs and tubes. Ply/olive Heavy Hitter and a skateboard deck frame.


----------



## Stankard757

Had trouble deciding today Bug, goblet and torque style frames from cromag. FUG PFS and SWPFS from preacher









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi these two wonderful frames


----------



## Tobor8Man

@MOJAVE MO - I could not get the struts of the wrist brace to line up with the grip. Adam from Simple-Shot explained that the struts on the wrist brace were too far apart and told me to gently push the ends towards each other. He also said to be certain to center it when I reattached it to the grip. This helped a lot, although there is still some play in the wrist brace. 

Mine is an older Hammer/ with silver metal struts, as opposed to the newer black metal struts. Is your an older one or a newer one? 

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tobor8Man said:


> @MOJAVE MO - I could not get the struts of the wrist brace to line up with the grip. Adam from Simple-Shot explained that the struts on the wrist brace were too far apart and told me to gently push the ends towards each other. He also said to be certain to center it when I reattached it to the grip. This helped a lot, although there is still some play in the wrist brace.
> 
> Mine is an older Hammer/ with silver metal struts, as opposed to the newer black metal struts. Is your an older one or a newer one?
> 
> Thanks for your interest!


I can’t say as I got it second hand un-used. Everything is pretty tight on this one.


----------



## raventree78

Shot these 4 this morning. All with 1/4 inch ammo. Reminded me how much I dislike small ammo. It is fiddly, and difficult to load. I gave it up when I got a nice rts that hit my shoulder then ricocheted to hit me in the face. Sucks too as I had a decent group going lol. 









Always wear your safety gear guys.


----------



## JimmyRustler2244

raventree78 said:


> I got a nice rts that hit my shoulder then ricocheted to hit me in the face.


Hope you're okay, I haven't had that happen to me....yet.

And I agree, I always wear my Jeffery Dahmers (Safety glasses) 😎


----------



## Tobor8Man

Unusual A+ slingshot acquired in a trade some time ago. Kind of banged-up but fun shooter. Post-up if you know anything about it.


----------



## Stankard757

Tobor8Man said:


> Unusual A+ slingshot acquired in a trade some time ago. Kind of banged-up but fun shooter. Post-up if you know anything about it.
> 
> View attachment 354966


I've seen them on his Facebook as the Timber Wolf don't know if there's a difference. Don't even know if he sells anymore

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

Stankard757 said:


> I've seen them on his Facebook as the Timber Wolf don't know if there's a difference. Don't even know if he sells anymore


Thank you - A+'s web site is down. I don't go on Facebook.


----------



## Stankard757

Few rounds in before dark with the Bug, FUG PFS and OPFS 









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made




----------



## hoggy

2 pocket predators today, hoggy wild.


----------



## raventree78

JimmyRustler2244 said:


> Hope you're okay, I haven't had that happen to me....yet.
> 
> And I agree, I always wear my Jeffery Dahmers (Safety glasses) 😎


Yeah I am fine, just when it happens it is a bit jarring lol


----------



## Valery

Received another mail from China. Large annular slingshot. Really big. For my big hands!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Valery said:


> Received another mail from China. Large annular slingshot. Really big. For my big hands!
> View attachment 355005
> View attachment 355007


That frame looks just right for me too. Where in China did you find it?


----------



## Valery

MOJAVE MO said:


> Where in China did you find it?


Here:


https://clck.ru/XpgKt


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Valery said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> https://clck.ru/XpgKt


Brilliant! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Valery

MOJAVE MO said:


> Thanks a bunch.


Glad I could help.


----------



## madmax96

Today the Goblet Evo, went back to 9,5mm to really dial in at 20m before going for heavier stuff.


----------



## JimmyRustler2244

Valery said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> https://clck.ru/XpgKt



Thanks for the link, I really like those styles of frame 👍


----------



## Stankard757

Last 2 from cromag all dressed up. KPS and a side shooter. Really happy with the accuracy I got with both frames. Popping my spinners at 29 ft in no time









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Out in the woods with my Island Made skateboard deck frame.


----------



## hoggy

a double hat trick of pocket predator pocket sized frames, hoggy wild.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Stankard757 said:


> Few rounds in before dark with the Bug, FUG PFS and OPFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


How do you like that bug


----------



## Jcharmin92

This little guy before it gets dark.


----------



## Stankard757

Jcharmin92 said:


> How do you like that bug


Lovin' it. Throwing BFly bands on it this weekend

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

It's pretty awesome man lol


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> This little guy before it gets dark.
> View attachment 355036


That is just an awesome frame


----------



## Jcharmin92

Thanks man it's growing on me.


----------



## skarrd

Shootin the "nifty quickie mini"today,these frames are a blast


----------



## 31610

Traded up the rotation tonight


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> View attachment 355045
> View attachment 355046
> Shootin the "nifty quickie mini"today,these frames are a blast


Dude those are wicked cool. I think we have similar tastes lol


----------



## 31610

Got side track to try this out


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> View attachment 354975


 That’s a new one on me brother. Is that “The not so heavy hitter”? Looks fun!


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Got side track to try this out
> View attachment 355060


how does it shoot buddy 👍


----------



## Ibojoe

bingo said:


> how does it shoot buddy 👍


Inquiring minds want to know. 
😂


----------



## hoggy

skarrd said:


> View attachment 355045
> View attachment 355046
> Shootin the "nifty quickie mini"today,these frames are a blast


SWEET, going to have to try to make one of those.


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild. my worf scout, big orange scorpion and my juju rambone.


----------



## Stankard757

Wilburt said he was lonely so took him out to play along with a Mini OPFS and a PVC Nibbler 









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> That’s a new one on me brother. Is that “The not so heavy hitter”? Looks fun!


Haha! I like that name! I made this one a long time ago. My next build I’m gonna be trying out that walnut you sent me.


----------



## hoggy

torque hat trick today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Stankard757

Crepe Myrtle natty and a Halberd









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

been shooting these all week


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Marksman 3010 and a walk in the woods taking shots at saplings. I decided to shoot like a 7 year old today. I didn’t pay attention to twisted tubes or the orientation of the pouch. I switched randomly between pinching the pouch and holding the ball and I was only looking at what I wanted to hit. Funny I was nearly as accurate as my 57 year old slingshot shooting self wielding my fancy-schmanzy frame. Go figure.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Marksman 3010 and a walk in the woods taking shots at saplings. I decided to shoot like a 7 year old today. I didn’t pay attention to twisted tubes or the orientation of the pouch. I switched randomly between pinching the pouch and holding the ball and I was only looking at what I wanted to hit. Funny I was nearly as accurate as my 57 year old slingshot shooting self wielding my fancy-schmanzy frame. Go figure.
> View attachment 355095


Get some


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Dude those are wicked cool. I think we have similar tastes lol


Thanks,we probably do,paracord,knives,slings, i guess the next question would be do you also like mini bikes/go carts? lol


----------



## skarrd

shot these 2 today,trying some short draw bands on the nifty mini,


----------



## Island made

Can you find the steel ball? Have a great day everyone!


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> Thanks,we probably do,paracord,knives,slings, i guess the next question would be do you also like mini bikes/go carts? lol


Had a go cart when I was a kid, was heck on wheels  until my cousin got jealous of my driving prowess and added a handful of sand to my gas tank, never got it running again. does that count lol


----------



## raventree78

Shooting the one until the band broke and sent the 7/16 round into my wrist that I just had surgery on. Probably wouldn't be an issue but the operated on area is still tender.


----------



## Ibojoe

Small frames before it gets cold.


----------



## SteveJ

Ibojoe said:


> Small frames before it gets cold.
> View attachment 355118


COLD already ??


----------



## Ibojoe

Mornings last week would sure let me know I was getting slapped. I’ve already changed to soft pouches.


----------



## SteveJ

its 85 at present , high humidity on the GC


----------



## hoggy

scout hat trick today, hoggy wild. worf, zombie camo and camo.


----------



## Slingshot28

"Can you find the steel ball?"
In between the forks in a crack in the wood?


----------



## 31610

SteveJ said:


> COLD already ??


Dude we had frost already lol


----------



## Stankard757

Fiddling around with an oak frame and SWOPFS. GZK .5









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Had a go cart when I was a kid, was heck on wheels  until my cousin got jealous of my driving prowess and added a handful of sand to my gas tank, never got it running again. does that count lol


Yessir it does,


----------



## 31610

Out the shop trying to figure out the opfs lol haven’t fork hit yet so doing good 👍


----------



## bingo

8 steels today


----------



## StringSlap

Awesome day in the field! This frame from @SLING-N-SHOT was dead on target. Didn't shoot the TT that much. Need more practice! I got 4 or 5 TT frames in a short time and can't remember who sent me this one. If anyone recognizes it, please step forward for recognition!


----------



## StringSlap

Tiny Turtle from @Stankard757 

Thanks again!


----------



## hoggy

my take on 2 nifty quickies, hoggy wild. jb weld steelstik handles. 2 finger grip & 3 finger grip. results of shooting.


----------



## Ibojoe

Ran up on this beautiful OPFS made by 
“cpu melt down” 
So slick I had to add some grooves buddy.


----------



## Stankard757

Little skateboard action today. With the PFS60 and Pepper









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

62 band sets throwing 8.7 steel ok


----------



## 31610




----------



## 31610




----------



## Ryan43

It’s been raining all day been shooting bbs off the porch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one today


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Shooting the old sere today. Gotta be one of the best hammer grips in my opinion.


----------



## Stankard757

Spending quality time with Wilburt
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Broke out my old Talon. Banded with 1/4-inch straight .50 Sumeike for 5/16-inch steel shot butterfly. 








Still a great little shooter!


----------



## hoggy

a marksman 3027 classic ii with tubes and 1/2" marbles, hoggy wild.


----------



## bingo

New frame and afew shots In today


----------



## 31610

Dang ran out ammo in the car 🚗🥺 need get the travel jar filled back up


----------



## Stankard757

Bug with .6 GZK and the Green Meanie wire frame with .6 SS black ( which broke on the last round). Both in shorty mode.



Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one shooting marbles Hai style,makes the fingertips a bit sore,but they go numb after about 20 shots and then i was able to dial in on the can ,took 11 or 12 hits to cut it ,actually a very accurate way to shoot,after the numbness sets in,lol


----------



## Stankard757

Testing the new build along with the FUG PFS and natty PFS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

first time lighter shot,7 shots,5/16s st33ls,skateboard PFS,# 6 bands from Simple shot,Stoked


----------



## KawKan

Shooting new NinjaBones! Ply version has SS .60 cut for 5/16s. Oaker has Sumeike .50 cut for 3/8. I liked the ply one so much I decided to paint it. Then cut out the oak version while the paint dried. Just wiped the first coat of BLO on the oak. I'll have it banded up again in the morning!










Thanks for the template, @Port boy!


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> Shooting new NinjaBones! Ply version has SS .60 cut for 5/16s. Oaker has Sumeike .50 cut for 3/8. I liked the ply one so much I decided to paint it. Then cut out the oak version while the paint dried. Just wiped the first coat of BLO on the oak. I'll have it banded up again in the morning!
> 
> View attachment 355290
> 
> 
> Thanks for the template, @Port boy!


SWEET


----------



## hoggy

2 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Stankard757

Guess she'll do









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket predator pocket ranger 177 bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Having an OPFS Day 

Floor sample. 2040 SS black full Bfly
Oak (mini). BSB .55, Half Bfly
Floor sample (mini) 1632 full Bfly
Beech split frame. GZK .54 Half Bfly

20 shots each frame per can and 10 shots each frame at the 6 inch paper plate with 1 1/4 in circle. 1 plate per team and 1 can per frame























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Scout and bbs tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

KawKan said:


> Shooting new NinjaBones! Ply version has SS .60 cut for 5/16s. Oaker has Sumeike .50 cut for 3/8. I liked the ply one so much I decided to paint it. Then cut out the oak version while the paint dried. Just wiped the first coat of BLO on the oak. I'll have it banded up again in the morning!
> 
> View attachment 355290
> 
> 
> Thanks for the template, @Port boy!


Pretty cool 😎 I seen a few now 👍🏻


----------



## StringSlap

Turtle in the woods. Whizzing 1/4" steel.


----------



## Jorypotts

theTurk said:


> Hey guys, opened up this topic to see what everyone else is shooting today...here's what I'm shooting my natural olive lil' plinker ✌
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 here's what I'm shooting at!


----------



## skarrd

very cool catchbox


----------



## Slingshot28

The black lights make it look so cool! 🎯


----------



## vince4242

This is my new most favorite natural Fork! I did a full write-up on the homemade forum with more pictures and how I hold it. This thing shoots so well and as you pull the tubes back it seats in the perfect position the line up with the target.


----------



## Island made

KawKan said:


> Shooting new NinjaBones! Ply version has SS .60 cut for 5/16s. Oaker has Sumeike .50 cut for 3/8. I liked the ply one so much I decided to paint it. Then cut out the oak version while the paint dried. Just wiped the first coat of BLO on the oak. I'll have it banded up again in the morning!
> 
> View attachment 355290
> 
> 
> Thanks for the template, @Port boy!


This look great! They sure are sweet aren’t they?!? I’ve been shooting mine for the past few days as well and loving it.


----------



## hoggy

hey mo, well a nyuck, nyuck, nyuck, doing the hoggy shuffle. my rambo g10 topshot tearing it up.


----------



## Ryan43

My pocket ranger today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting this little G10 pocket shooter from Sniperslings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Shooting a couple of Stealth Shots from Dan Hood and a BunnyBuster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

Putting the ICE PFS design by Sanch printed at 105% for a 60mm fork width through it's paces.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

stole a pattern from- MW slingshots -on IG-and adapted it to one of my shirt pocket frames,his version is MUCH better looking though,lolfirst pic is the "shirt pocket frame",2nd pic is MW's Arrowhead,


----------



## Valery

I still love this slingshot!


----------



## KawKan

Butterfly with 3/8 and 5/16 steel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Between the rain showers..









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

KawKan said:


> Butterfly with 3/8 and 5/16 steel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang that’s a nice one Ray!


----------



## Ibojoe

Shane’s gaper and Joeys LBS


----------



## Ryan43

Ring finger shooter tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one again today


----------



## StringSlap

Tonight I was shooting this awesome natty pfs from @Stankard757


----------



## hoggy

These 2 yesterday, hoggy wild


----------



## Stankard757

Having a blast shootin spinners and cans these two









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Maiden voyage


----------



## Jcharmin92

Port boy said:


> Maiden voyage
> View attachment 355597


That's one sweet frame!


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Maiden voyage
> View attachment 355597


Nice buddy


----------



## bingo

y
Thought a try out some cold weather band 1mm precise for 15 mins today


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28

Bingo, what is your set up there?


----------



## Jcharmin92

Was able to get a few rounds in with these two today.


----------



## 31610

Jcharmin92 said:


> That's one sweet frame!


Thank you 👍


----------



## 31610

Slingshot28 said:


> Bingo, what is your set up there?


Ya what’s the cut and ammo that 1 mm is a pull


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Ya what’s the cut and ammo that 1 mm is a pull


22 15 on the pink 1mm for 9.5 22 16 on the yellow .80 gzk


----------



## bingo

8 n half leads .62 gzk


----------



## KawKan

I call this bark-on natty Twiggy - for obvious reasons. I started shooting it green with BB bands, since it was a little on the flexible side. A year or so later, there is no flex in that skinny oak. Upgraded to SS .60 cut for butterfly and cut this can with 1/2-inch steel!


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting the scout tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

My bingo bb boss had the pouch fail 🥲 needs a new set . Only other one I had for bb was a ring finger


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

__it happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> __it happens
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep 👍🏻 it started shooting little off so I got looking at it . Figured it was me or something was going down haha


----------



## StringSlap

Shooting this awesome cedar Conus I got from @Palmettoflyer


----------



## skarrd




----------



## hoggy

these 2 from stanktard today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ryan43

I haven’t shot TTF in a couple of years but this monster was in the mail box tonight. My real Bill Hay’s scorpion 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Nice


----------



## Ryan43

Finally a day off ringer finger hunter and bbs this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

2 bulls tearing up the bulls today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Stankard757

SS Jellybean with 1/4 in straight cut .55 BSB 12 in AL. Shooting @ 25ft









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Scout 177 bbs 13 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Stankard757 said:


> SS Jellybean with 1/4 in straight cut .55 BSB 12 in AL. Shooting @ 25ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Haha got ya eh


----------



## 31610

Got bingo boss set up for 1/4 and the mule 4.5


----------



## Ryan43

My sniper sling g10 shooter 177 cal bbs 13 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

SS Jellybean and a Pepper PFS. Still shootin .177









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

This little bitty HTS tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

was shooting this today at 32 feet,till this happened


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> stole a pattern from- MW slingshots -on IG-and adapted it to one of my shirt pocket frames,his version is MUCH better looking though,lolfirst pic is the "shirt pocket frame",2nd pic is MW's Arrowhead,
> View attachment 355486
> View attachment 355487


Who makes this


----------



## Stankard757

Enjoying a beautiful fall day with the Halberd and Bug with 3/8 steel









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

The mini HTS again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Who makes this


there are a couple folks who make this design-probably more- but i originally copied MW slingshots "arrowhead" and then upsized it courtesy of a#@holewithaslingshots "dorito chip" application,but using a skateboard deck for a little curve-both of theres are flat


----------



## skarrd

as a sidenote Mi'kmaw warriors arrowheads are a work of shootable art,much better looking than my attempts,check him out on Instagram,all his slings are awesome


----------



## tool

Enzos, as usual. .50 Sumeike and Snipersling black, 8mm ammo, 10m target practice on 30&50mm spinners. I have a week off and no rain today, so I enjoy a few sessions.


----------



## Valery

Tore the can for the first time in 4 shots! I'm satisfied!


----------



## Elsenham 177

Shooting my as jelly bean and a home made natural.


----------



## KawKan

I had fun this weekend setting up a figure 8 descender with top slots for shooting butterfly. 








SS .50 bands tapered 1/2 to 1/4-inch. 








Wrapped with camo vet tape.


----------



## hoggy

topshot hat trick today, hoggy wild. the black one, black widow, came from ghost, the red one, reverse black widow, from ipdvolvoz and the orange one, the great punkin, from tag. the great punkin, tore out the center.


----------



## Ryan43

The pocket ranger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Today's accomplices during the fact. Little ergo natty and an oak Goblet.🥸🥸









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

Shooting these girls tonight 🎯👌 both my NLS (nice looking shooter) one with celtic cattys 0.60 blue tapered 18-23 and the other with snipersling black 0.60 tapered 18-23 using 8.7mm steels 🎯👌👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Stankard757

Broke out the Feihu for some .177 action









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Both the baby HTS and the pocket ranger today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

torque hat trick yesterday, hoggy wild.


----------



## madmax96

Titan Hunter, S S.7 25-15 / 9,5 Steel
I have no chrony but these SS Bands to more damage then. 8 bsb white same cut


----------



## 31610

The little stuff


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today.


----------



## Stankard757

ICE ICE BABY!! 🥸









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic again. I can’t get enough of this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one today,1745s for the first time on PFS


----------



## Valery

For a long time the feihu was lying idle. I don't like narrow frames. Made a little mod, now you can shoot!


----------



## madmax96

Awesome setup tool, where in DE are you located ? I am near to border Kiefersfelden.


----------



## tool

@whothafvck Far away from you, in the east of North Rhine Westphalia.

Today a frame made by Bogenfreunde.de from Germany, light, comfy, and I hit my targets. Pretty windy today, Sumeike .50, 18/14, 40mm target at 10m:


----------



## bingo

getting some shots in


----------



## Stankard757

This one today..









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

New frame 😁


----------



## Stankard757

Port boy said:


> New frame
> View attachment 355944


Saw that on FB nice grab

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Trying out my new indoor range with the baby HTS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Flippin Pickle time


----------



## tool

Think mirror, someone once said. Black&white or white&black? Enzos with BSB white and SS black, both .50, 18-12, same draw length (15.5cm on a 70cm draw), 8mm steel. SS is about 15-20fps faster, but much snappier than the BSB, which is very smooth. I like them both, speed isn't everything.
Practicing on 40mm at 10m, I'm getting more and more consistent. No rain today, but it's gettin' cold outside...


----------



## tool

And here is the rain. Fixed the ugly knots on my spinners. One of the things slingshooting taught me: you can wrap'n'tuck anything. Have a good time, wherever you are.


----------



## tool

Shooting in the rain isn't funny. But... I can hang a beercan in a tree and shoot out of my basement. Problem solved. Enzo, Sumeike .50 at 20-12, 15cm active at 70cm draw. Feels fast.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Valery said:


> Tore the can for the first time in 4 shots! I'm satisfied!
> View attachment 355835


A can cut in four shots is brilliant!


----------



## hoggy

2 pair today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Stankard757

New Dorian and Cedar Conus.















And then a band blow out on the Dorian so broke out this little guy..









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today. got the crud but still shooting, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ryan43

Trying out the pocket predator boy shot today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my sniper sling G10!shooter this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Morning shootin time. PVC Spring Breaker and mini Conus teaming up for the .177s. New Dorian with fresh set of legs 1/2 in. straight cut for the 3/8 steel
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

koehler hat trick today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ryan43

Back to the boy shot this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Never brought enough ammo always the way


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today3/8s steels from SS blacks,and 5/16s steels from the TBG,these will both become BB shooters when i cuts some 1/4 in bands,lol


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> these 2 today3/8s steels from SS blacks,and 5/16s steels from the TBG,these will both become BB shooters when i cuts some 1/4 in bands,lol
> View attachment 356159
> View attachment 356160


Coffin PFS looks very interesting. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Thanks,design i been piddlin with since last halloween,finally got it right and its a great PFS,now to make one from skateboard or PVC


----------



## tool

Targetmaster arrived safe and sound. What a great slingshot it is.


----------



## hoggy

my magic mo f16 mod taterbug today, hoggy wild. sporting 1632 looped tubes and shooting 3/8" steel


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> my magic mo f16 mod taterbug today, hoggy wild. sporting 1632 looped tubes and shooting 3/8" steel
> View attachment 356235


That little bug really fills the hand donut?!😆


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> That little bug really fills the hand donut?!😆


it's one fine shooter, mo don't make no junk


----------



## madmax96

Shooting this lil homemade I just did, no finish on it yet needed to try first😁. Shooting SS🟨. 7 25-15 :5 with 9,5.mm steel


----------



## tool

First 5-in-row at 7 meters on 40mm. Now heading towards 5-in-row at 10 meters. Targetmaster: name checks out. Great slingshot. Sumeike .50, 14cm active at 70cm, 20-12 taper, 8mm ammo.


----------



## tool

Done. Five-in-a-row on 40mm at 10m. I'm trying this for weeks, today it happened.


----------



## madmax96

tool said:


> Done. Five-in-a-row on 40mm at 10m. I'm trying this for weeks, today it happened.


Congrats 👏🏼


----------



## Slide-Easy




----------



## MOJAVE MO

I went out to the forest in short sleeves and a couple of home-makery frames. I wasn’t out very long, but the frames didn’t notice!


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I went out to the forest in short sleeves and a couple of home-makery frames. I wasn’t out very long, but the frames didn’t notice!
> View attachment 356287


Nice Mo, I like the 'Super Natural'.


----------



## KawKan

Yesterday was a Kestrel day. This one was cut from 1/4-inch phenolic. Banded for 5/16 steel ammo.


----------



## KawKan

Today I was playing with band/draw length combinations with the Pocket Predator Hunter prototype. All set up for 3/8 steel ammo.


----------



## Stankard757

Hornet and Ice PFS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Flippingout Omega...


----------



## hoggy

2 f16 mods, hoggy wild. details on my 2 f16 mods thread.


----------



## Valery

Had fun with the compacts today.


----------



## Ibojoe

Slide-Easy said:


> Flippingout Omega...
> View attachment 356330


Wow 🤩 that’s a rare beauty there. 
love it!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bunny Buster Hammermill Hunter, tuned up by member Craftsman Bill...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Wow 🤩 that’s a rare beauty there.
> love it!!


Thanks, Brother. I enjoy it.


----------



## Stankard757

Rocking Skateboard PFS60 and hdpe Fat Lizard both .5 BSB 1/2 in straights🥸










Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

My new scout and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Today I'm shooting my Mo-Grumpus f-16 mod. Snipersling yellows from Joseph, and a snipersling cupped pouch from AFS. My only contribution to this butt- kickin' setup is the pouch ties. Lol. The friends I have on this forum are second to none.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Tree Man said:


> Today I'm shooting my Mo-Grumpus f-16 mod. Snipersling yellows from Joseph, and a snipersling cupped pouch from AFS. My only contribution to this butt- kickin' setup is the pouch ties. Lol. The friends I have on this forum are second to none.
> View attachment 356386
> View attachment 356388



Great Day in The Morning!


----------



## Jcharmin92

I'm shooting this arrowhead frame I made from solid white oak on this rainy day. It's weird but out of all of my frames I am most consistent with this little guy. Happy shooting!


----------



## Jcharmin92

KawKan said:


> Today I was playing with band/draw length combinations with the Pocket Predator Hunter prototype. All set up for 3/8 steel ammo.
> View attachment 356296


Those are great beers!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Jcharmin92 said:


> I'm shooting this arrowhead frame I made from solid white oak on this rainy day. It's weird but out of all of my frames I am most consistent with this little guy. Happy shooting!
> View attachment 356431


She's got a little 'Clovis' in her. Nice.


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and I’m trying out simple shots die cut bb bands as well as the kangaroo pouches










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

Slide-Easy said:


> She's got a little 'Clovis' in her. Nice.


Thanks man it's a keeper.


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> I'm shooting this arrowhead frame I made from solid white oak on this rainy day. It's weird but out of all of my frames I am most consistent with this little guy. Happy shooting!
> View attachment 356431


i have a couple of these shapes and they are Amazingly accurate,about the same size,only out of skateboard deck


----------



## tool

Testing a WASP pouch, not bad at all. I normally use those pit locating pouches, but atm I don't realize a difference in accuracy. Oh, and: I love this targetmaster. Simon updated the Enzo G10 gallery on his website, I think I start a collection. These are brilliant.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> Testing a WASP pouch, not bad at all. I normally use those pit locating pouches, but atm I don't realize a difference in accuracy. Oh, and: I love this targetmaster. Simon updated the Enzo G10 gallery on his website, I think I start a collection. These are brilliant.
> 
> View attachment 356442


Nice!


----------



## Ryan43

Same set up as yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Same set up as yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sure gave those cans a pure fit...


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> You sure gave those cans a pure fit...


That’s two weeks of bbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> That’s two weeks of bbs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give 'em one more week.


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> Give 'em one more week.


I’m running out of room on the pole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenman

Shot this bad boy today. Made it myself. Fun to shoot.


----------



## hoggy

Tree Man said:


> Today I'm shooting my Mo-Grumpus f-16 mod. Snipersling yellows from Joseph, and a snipersling cupped pouch from AFS. My only contribution to this butt- kickin' setup is the pouch ties. Lol. The friends I have on this forum are second to none.
> View attachment 356386
> View attachment 356388


SWEET


----------



## devils son in law

Kenman said:


> Shot this bad boy today. Made it myself. Fun to shoot.
> 
> View attachment 356466


That's cool, Kenman!!


----------



## skarrd

like the stick figure very nice frame


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> Bunny Buster Hammermill Hunter, tuned up by member Craftsman Bill...
> View attachment 356378


This and the Omega too?? You are a serious finder my friend!


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> This and the Omega too?? You are a serious finder my friend!


The Flippingout forks are hard to come by. I always wanted one of his Super Naturals with the Micarta tips or a real HareSplitter. I was very happy to get this one. The BunnyBuster forks I have were modded and tuned up. I may have one of his WidowMakers left untouched. I think he is still kicking. I bet he will make you a HammerMill Hunter. 

Home It looks like he has an Ergo for sale right now...cheap too. Tom is good people.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Wasp FTC


----------



## Ryan43

The scout today working on my pile can carnage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

This little GZK resin peg head this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> i have a couple of these shapes and they are Amazingly accurate,about the same size,only out of skateboard deck


They are great I just sold that other and made a new lol


----------



## Island made

Took my little halberd out for a ride on the red rocket today. Autumn is by far my favourite time of year.


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> Took my little halberd out for a ride on the red rocket today. Autumn is by far my favourite time of year.
> View attachment 356511


Surprised you haven't made a frame to match that sweet 'Saki yet!


----------



## hoggy

Ryan43 said:


> This little GZK resin peg head this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool, can recycling by slingshot


----------



## hoggy

Island made said:


> Took my little halberd out for a ride on the red rocket today. Autumn is by far my favourite time of year.
> View attachment 356511


kawi & slingin', AWESOME.


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic this morning. Running sumeike.50 tapers and 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Took my little halberd out for a ride on the red rocket today. Autumn is by far my favourite time of year.
> View attachment 356511



Great Day in The Morning! I sure would love to have that fork.


----------



## Northerner

I had 3 BB Shooters out for a bit this afternoon. The target was a pop can hanging at 18 yards.

BBs and 32" draw length

*Tianpeng --- **BSB .45mm ---* *1/2 x 3/8 x 7 --- 252 fps
OTT Mini-Taurus --- *.*55mm Precise ---* *1/2 x 3/8 x 7* *--- 264 fps
Dankung General-II ---* *1636 tubes --- **6 3/8" with 1 1/2" loop* *--- 244 fps*


----------



## Ryan43

I’m using the same bsb .45 at 3/8 x 1/4 at 7 in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

This tube shooter from makopat is always a blast!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> This tube shooter from makopat is always a blast!
> View attachment 356543


I like that spinner, Shane. Where did you get it?


----------



## Island made

Slide-Easy said:


> I like that spinner, Shane. Where did you get it?


It’s a cool spinner. Bone used to have them made or make them I think. When I got my bone grip frame it came with the spinner.


----------



## bingo

Got this new band to give a try German green fired up 20 15 for 9.5s


----------



## Ibojoe

Sweet gum Challice.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Sweet gum Challice.
> View attachment 356560


Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Shooting my venom themed LBS! [/ATTACH]









Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

hey mo, well a nyuck, nyuck, nyuck, doing the hoggy shuffle. each of these frames has been modded or built by magic mojave mo. mo don't make no junk.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Shoots great!


----------



## Ryan43

My little g10 pocket shooter from sniper sling










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Dorian with a little Pepper on the side🥸









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

Ryan43 said:


> My little g10 pocket shooter from sniper sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there any benefits to having your bands tied to the outer part of the forks instead of centered? I've always wondered this but never looked into it any.


----------



## Ryan43

Jcharmin92 said:


> Is there any benefits to having your bands tied to the outer part of the forks instead of centered? I've always wondered this but never looked into it any.


I just like it that way. It helps me aim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

Ryan43 said:


> I just like it that way. It helps me aim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured it would. It only makes sense, I'll try it on one of my frames. Thanks man


----------



## Ryan43

Jcharmin92 said:


> I figured it would. It only makes sense, I'll try it on one of my frames. Thanks man


I hope it works for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

On some frames if I'm hitting high moving the bands to the outside helps to bring the POI down.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

Stankard757 said:


> On some frames if I'm hitting high moving the bands to the outside helps to bring the POI down.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Right on idk why I've never messed with it. I've only kept my bands centered.


----------



## bingo

Today's choice and 9.5s and 8.4 leads


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> hey mo, well a nyuck, nyuck, nyuck, doing the hoggy shuffle. each of these frames has been modded or built by magic mojave mo. mo don't make no junk.
> View attachment 356588


Good grief Hoggy. My memory is going to hell! Thanks for the flashback!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> This tube shooter from makopat is always a blast!
> View attachment 356543


Yo Shane! I’ve pondered this question for a long time, maybe you have an opinion? The question revolves around the optimal length for the TABS. I cut mine so that the attachment hole is at the shooter edge of the fork tip. I think Mako cuts his so the TAB just passes over the target edge of the fork tip. What say ye in this regard?


----------



## Jorypotts

Primefork catapults can't go wrong with any of his products I have two of his they are my babies, and my one favorite is s Robin from snipersling


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> hey mo, well a nyuck, nyuck, nyuck, doing the hoggy shuffle. each of these frames has been modded or built by magic mojave mo. mo don't make no junk.
> View attachment 356588


Hoggy Wild?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Shoots great!
> View attachment 356589


She's got that Clovis in her.


----------



## Island made

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yo Shane! I’ve pondered this question for a long time, maybe you have an opinion? The question revolves around the optimal length for the TABS. I cut mine so that the attachment hole is at the shooter edge of the fork tip. I think Mako cuts his so the TAB just passes over the target edge of the fork tip. What say ye in this regard?


I’m still pondering the same thought….I don’t shoot tubes enough to know for sure yet, but I’m leaning towards longer tabs. These ones are shooting good with the short tabs but I get a flier once in a while and I don’t with flats….I’m thinking it has something to do with the tie hitting the fork tip. I want to try longer tabs next, like maybe 1 1/2” long. Tubes have always plaguede me. Some things we may just never know……


----------



## hoggy

double hat trick today, hoggy wild. the green topshot & green torque were my firsts.


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Sweet gum Challice.
> View attachment 356560


that is a beauty!!!


----------



## skarrd

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting my venom themed LBS! [/ATTACH]
> View attachment 356584
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Shoots great!
> View attachment 356589


----------



## skarrd

this 1 today


----------



## hoggy

hoggy said:


> double hat trick today, hoggy wild. the green topshot & green torque were my firsts.
> View attachment 356628


forgot to add this


----------



## tool

Bad weather here, so I spent some time to make lanyards. Shooting in the rain, 10m, 40mm target. It's gettin' better and better.


----------



## Jcharmin92

hoggy said:


> double hat trick today, hoggy wild. the green topshot & green torque were my firsts.
> View attachment 356628


What frames are those on the bottom row the orange and pink?


----------



## bingo

Fired up this natty today hit the spiner in less than 10


----------



## hoggy

Jcharmin92 said:


> What frames are those on the bottom row the orange and pink?


orange topshot and red topshot


----------



## Slide-Easy

Now here is a 'sleeper'. This fork is in my top three most instictively, accurate forks I own. It points, naturally like my S&W 586. 
Thanks Chris!


----------



## tool

Slingmail, WASP FTC. Nice shooter, but for my hand a bit uncomfortable, the corners where my pinkie sits are a too sharp. One cm more on the handle would be a better fit for me, but it is what it is. I had some griptape -yeah, it's pink, I know...- and now it's much better. 
I wanted this to be my BB shooter, but the BBs and the pouches are still shipping, so I put some Sumeike .50 on it, 20-12mm [email protected] active on a 70cm draw and boom. First time I made 9 in a row on 40mm at 7 meters. Keeper, for sure. Patiently awaiting my BB stuff.

Have a good day, all.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> Slingmail, WASP FTC. Nice shooter, but for my hand a bit uncomfortable, the corners where my pinkie sits are a too sharp. One cm more on the handle would be a better fit for me, but it is what it is. I had some griptape -yeah, it's pink, I know...- and now it's much better.
> I wanted this to be my BB shooter, but the BBs and the pouches are still shipping, so I put some Sumeike .50 on it, 20-12mm [email protected] active on a 70cm draw and boom. First time I made 9 in a row on 40mm at 7 meters. Keeper, for sure. Patiently awaiting my BB stuff.
> 
> Have a good day, all.
> 
> View attachment 356725


Don't hesitate to sand down any hot spots. I deepened the groove to make the fork tip more pronounced, as my eyes use it when shooting with both eyes open, instictively. I started with a knife and ended with 400 grit wrapped around a bamboo skewer. It is soft.


----------



## tool

@Slide-Easy : yup, that's what I'll do. I'm gonna re-shape the handle, maybe a small recess for my pinky, sanding down the edges, something like that. For now it's good to go, but winter is coming and there will be plenty of time for modding.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> @Slide-Easy : yup, that's what I'll do. I'm gonna re-shape the handle, maybe a small recess for my pinky, sanding down the edges, something like that. For now it's good to go, but winter is coming and there will be plenty of time for modding.


I'm in the Mid-Atlantic region, so I try to not stop shooting in the winter months.


----------



## hoggy

Slide-Easy said:


> Now here is a 'sleeper'. This fork is in my top three most instictively, accurate forks I own. It points, naturally like my S&W 586.
> Thanks Chris!
> View attachment 356723
> 
> View attachment 356722


SWEET


----------



## Northerner

This afternoon I was reminiscing about old days on the forum so I spent some time with my first *DanKung General-II* that I bought in May 2014. The tubes are GZK-1636, GZK pouch and BBs were the ammo. A pop can received multiple perforations as I remembered my earlier days with this frame, the associated forum chat and PMs. 
*








*


----------



## hoggy

Northerner said:


> This afternoon I was reminiscing about old days on the forum so I spent some time with my first *DanKung General-II* that I bought in May 2014. The tubes are GZK-1636, GZK pouch and BBs were the ammo. A pop can received multiple perforations as I remembered my earlier days with this frame, the associated forum chat and PMs.
> *
> View attachment 356755
> *


cool, i shot my two 1st frames the other day, a topshot & a torque.


----------



## Ryan43

This beauty was waiting on me when I got home. Prime fork catapults PFX running simple shot .40 latex 1/4 in steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Afew shots


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> Now here is a 'sleeper'. This fork is in my top three most instictively, accurate forks I own. It points, naturally like my S&W 586.
> Thanks Chris!
> View attachment 356723
> 
> View attachment 356722


Thats a Beauty !!


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today testing the "different" 1632s,the greens are fom amazon [chinese] the blacks are the newer simple shots i just got,there does seem to be a slight variation in size [greens possibly1636] but shooting wise the blacks hit way harder than the greens,with BBs anyway,


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> I'm in the Mid-Atlantic region, so I try to not stop shooting in the winter months.


Oh, I won't stop shooting in winter, but the nights get longer and there's time to do other stuff.


----------



## tool

Ok, this is one of the funniest things I did in my life so far. I got 20,000 BBs (four of the bottles below) for €22, that's incredibly cheap. I may have lost about 400 the last two hours, can't put this down. I only have one pouch where these .177 fit, but more are on the way. 
Thank you, all you BB shooters who inspired me trying it myself. 
Snipersling black .50, 8mm straight, 13.5cm [email protected] draw gives me 245fps, 10-6 or 10-8 will go over 260-280, I guess.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my sniper sling pocket shooter and 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Little hitter frame shooting 8.7 and 9.5 steel


----------



## Stankard757

Wilburt and PFS60 playing dancing cans in the wind









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

bingo said:


> Little hitter frame shooting 8.7 and 9.5 steel
> View attachment 356790



Wow! that is a nice little fork!


----------



## skarrd

yesterday was BBs,today tried some 5/16s steels,no hand slap


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting my sniper sling pocket shooter and 177 cal bbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the shape of that one 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I really like the shape of that one
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


25.00 shipped from sniper sling. Excellent pocket slingshot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844

Recently I have gone for the latest and made the following tech to see if it will improve my accuracy, the answer is yes, but it does take away the gentle pleasure as you sharp shoot using on the spur moments at a possible target, the number of shots are also less as you use the sights to aim using scopes and lasers.

P1030092 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

P1030086 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

P1030082 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


----------



## tool

Set up a pocket BB rocket. This was my first real frame, but it's also my fork hit champ. I wasn't able to shoot 8mm with it, no way. But now, with these ultralight BB bands: wow. Love it. I need more BB pouches, hurry up, Warriors (kidding, California to Germany may take a while to ship).
It was raw birch laminate with a pretty rough finish, so I sanded it, put some black wood glaze on it, and now it's useful again.

Have a good weekend, all.


----------



## Slide-Easy

The Apprentice said:


> Recently I have gone for the latest and made the following tech to see if it will improve my accuracy, the answer is yes, but it does take away the gentle pleasure as you sharp shoot using on the spur moments at a possible target, the number of shots are also less as you use the sights to aim using scopes and lasers.
> 
> P1030092 by apprentice 01, on Flickr
> 
> P1030086 by apprentice 01, on Flickr
> 
> P1030082 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


You mean you are needing lasers and scopes to hit your targets? I can't stand to look at combo tips or screws for clips when I shoot.


----------



## mikemizerka

Cutting cans with my torque sling shot at 10 yards 10 shots, great way to start my day!


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my PFX and 1/4 steel this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844

Slide-Easy said:


> You mean you are needing lasers and scopes to hit your targets? I can't stand to look at combo tips or screws for clips when I shoot.


It is what it is, a trial using the high tech to see if there is any difference, and yes there is, using the tech bits needs a different kind of aproach, Using the manual route and the dimple on the fork or a marker you fit into one corner is what I call instinctive shooting and or snap shooting.
The modern attributes can be used as a pointer for others to aim at, especially in failing light, as long as the shooter with the pointer keeps still, so in combination you have the best of both worlds, whilst shooting in a group.

If the batteries fail there is still the manual dimple at the ready, this is not a competition BTW but an experiment as I clearly indicated earlier..


----------



## 43844

mikemizerka said:


> Cutting cans with my torque sling shot at 10 yards 10 shots, great way to start my day!
> View attachment 356824
> 
> View attachment 356823


Love the catcher, I really need to make something similar and seeing yours will make things a lot easier and quicker, thanks for posting.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my pocket ranger classic this afternoon. Running sumeike.50 and 177 cal bbs. My can tree is finally full










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

I like that Pocket Ranger. One day, when the world has changed to the better, I'll fly over the Atlantic again and I visit Bill and buy one.


----------



## Stankard757

In the rain with the Halberd and latest natty









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

tool said:


> I like that Pocket Ranger. One day, when the world has changed to the better, I'll fly over the Atlantic again and I visit Bill and buy one.


It is becoming one of my favorites 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> It is becoming one of my favorites
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to have one...


----------



## karaolos

skarrd said:


> these 2 today testing the "different" 1632s,the greens are fom amazon [chinese] the blacks are the newer simple shots i just got,there does seem to be a slight variation in size [greens possibly1636] but shooting wise the blacks hit way harder than the greens,with BBs anyway,
> View attachment 356771
> View attachment 356772


skarrd, do you think I'll be able to pass 1632 bands into 3050 for band attachment protectors? What are you using for protectors on 1632?


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> I'd like to have one...


I highly recommend it. You can get it in green g10 for 40.00. I cary mine with me almost every day on the farm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob E




----------



## karaolos

My EDC lately - 1632 with Hai style pouch, shooting 9.5mm clay:











Target setup - Wasp XO wrapped, shooting 6mm steel:


----------



## Cass

Hi, my new fuze and lbs mini!


----------



## Ryan43

My sniper sling G10 pocket shooter bsb .45 and 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

Some BB long distance shooting. It's darn cold an windy out here. At 15-20-25m I hit this pop can pretty good, at 30m... No way. Can't barely feel my fingers anymore, but at least I have a goal: hit this can from 30m.
BSB white .50, 10-7mm [email protected] active, 70cm draw. It gave me 240-245fps.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

tool said:


> Some BB long distance shooting. It's darn cold an windy out here. At 15-20-25m I hit this pop can pretty good, at 30m... No way. Can't barely feel my fingers anymore, but at least I have a goal: hit this can from 30m.
> BSB white .50, 10-7mm [email protected] active, 70cm draw. It gave me 240-245fps.
> 
> View attachment 356868


Nice scenery


----------



## tool

That's right behind our house. If you ignore the windmills, it's nice out there.


----------



## Stankard757

Natty and Ice PFS 3/8 steelies BSB .55 and 2040s









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

I did a lot of shooting today but I finished with the Titan Hunter. They are dressed in ALS .45, tapered 24-12 I'm using a warrior mongol pouch.


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> PlaneTree Halbert. An “Island Made design”
> 13” of Sniper .50 for 7/16” steel.
> View attachment 354895


Slingshooting and fly fishing together in one day would be my perfect day. Great stuff


----------



## Valery

There's something magical about Natty. I feel like a boy.


----------



## madmax96

After work training session, finally managed to get 10/10 on the 30 mm Spinner at 10 meters, I know still at the very beginning but gotta start somewhere 😂. Once repeatedly doing 10/10, I should move down to the 20mm?!


----------



## Roll Fast

Homemade Rock Chucker. Helps keep my wife's garden clear of little stones......
Nice today. 6" of snow last week. Sure made the river high.
Lots of leaves and feathers (?) floating down the river to shoot rocks at.
Moving targets are, well, harder to hit!
Ed


----------



## Ryan43

My PFX running.45 bsb white 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

karaolos said:


> skarrd, do you think I'll be able to pass 1632 bands into 3050 for band attachment protectors? What are you using for protectors on 1632?


sorry late ,but the reds are a mystery tupe i found in the garage from ???,usually i use the tubes off of daisys or barnetts cut to length


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, my new fuze and lbs mini!
> View attachment 356862
> View attachment 356863


Nice combo


----------



## skarrd

another mini shooter today,with .8 Simple Shot 1/2 in straights 8 in AL,5/16s steels,





















pay no attention to the sleeping dog behind the SS


----------



## tool

I caught the BB bug... I received some pouches without a center hole, they do a good job. Can't wait for the arrival of the Warrior BB pouches. 40mm target practice at 10m distance, accuracy with BBs is as good (or bad...) as with my 8mm setups. 
Sumeike .50, tapered 11-8mm, Snipersling black, 10-7mm, both give me 250fps in cold weather (3° Celsius in the morning, 10° atm, I wonder what they'll do in the summertime). 
I'll move over to 15-20m beer can plinking, that's the fun part for today.

Have a good time, all.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

skarrd said:


> another mini shooter today,with .8 Simple Shot 1/2 in straights 8 in AL,5/16s steels,
> View attachment 356972
> View attachment 356973
> View attachment 356974
> pay no attention to the sleeping dog behind the SS


As an animal lover, I always love to see the shooter's dogs or cats.


----------



## Ibojoe

Cass said:


> Hi, my new fuze and lbs mini!
> View attachment 356862
> View attachment 356863
> 
> [/QUOTE 🤩 WOW!! That’s a sweet pair right there. Congratulations 🎉 ]


----------



## Ibojoe

Bird’s eye Halbert and 44 lead


----------



## tool

Looks like serious business...


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and 177 bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> As an animal lover, I always love to see the shooter's dogs or cats.


Me as well


----------



## hoggy

mikemizerka said:


> Cutting cans with my torque sling shot at 10 yards 10 shots, great way to start my day!
> View attachment 356824
> 
> View attachment 356823


the torque is a favvy fav


----------



## hoggy

this bunch today. 1st time shooting an 8cm spinner without the spin, ha, i kill me. champ of the day, my SEST trade table acquisition. 4 out of 10 8cm spinner hits at 10m, 1st time shooting it too.
















this frame is made by kenneth ***** and it's a sniper. sidenote, i didn't modify his last name, it's some sort of new format cencorship


----------



## tool

Targetmaster in BB mode. The name of the frame absolutely checks out, this is a brilliant slingshot.
Sumeike .50 11-8mm, 13.5cm [email protected] draw. It gives 250-260fps with .177, it's a joy to shoot this setup. Fast, accurate, light draw, perfect.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe curve today


----------



## Roll Fast

Island made said:


> Ibojoe curve today
> View attachment 357033


Beautiful!


----------



## tool

I did it! Can at 30m (today I measured the distance, on Sunday I had a guess, but I was nearly spot on), about 30 shots, 6 hits. I guess it even penetrated, but I'm not sure, I'll use a fresh can next time.
Get these BBs over 250fps and they rock.
I'm glad I ordered a second Targetmaster for 7-8mm ammo, this one will stay in BB mode forever. (Hey customs, do your job, 3 days from UK to Germany, already 10 days held by customs. That sucks.)

Spot the can in the yellow circle, shooting point is the bush on the right:


----------



## madmax96

tool said:


> I did it! Can at 30m (today I measured the distance, on Sunday I had a guess, but I was nearly spot on), about 30 shots, 6 hits. I guess it even penetrated, but I'm not sure, I'll use a fresh can next time.
> Get these BBs over 250fps and they rock.
> I'm glad I ordered a second Targetmaster for 7-8mm ammo, this one will stay in BB mode forever. (Hey customs, do your job, 3 days from UK to Germany, already 10 days held by customs. That sucks.)
> 
> Spot the can in the yellow circle, shooting point is the bush on the right:
> 
> View attachment 357049
> 
> 
> View attachment 357041


Sniper! BBs can be serious stuff accordingly 👌🏼


----------



## tool

They are, for sure. It's such a lot of fun. In this cold weather my bandsets for 8mm loose a lot of speed, so I use BBs instead, they just fly. So happy I gave them a try.


----------



## Northerner

Hey, I just finished up shooting some BBs at 30 yards. My target was the bottom of a large Maxwell House coffee can (6" dia) propped up in a tree branch. I connected 15 hits but it took a while. Lots of misses if I wasn't focusing 100% on anchor and release. The coffee can makes a _boinggg_ sound when hit. Just dents, no penetration.

The frame was a _Tianpeng_ with .030" latex and .177cal Daisy BBs.


----------



## Roll Fast

Northerner said:


> Hey, I just finished up shooting some BBs at 30 yards. My target was the bottom of a large Maxwell House coffee can (6" dia) propped up in a tree branch. I connected 15 hits but it took a while. Lots of misses if I wasn't focusing 100% on anchor and release. The coffee can makes a _boinggg_ sound when hit. Just dents, no penetration.
> 
> The frame was a _Tianpeng_ with .030" latex and .177cal Daisy BBs.
> 
> View attachment 357054


There is something about that sound!
BB's are easy on the "pouch fingers" too! IMHO.


----------



## Northerner

tool said:


> I did it! Can at 30m (today I measured the distance, on Sunday I had a guess, but I was nearly spot on), about 30 shots, 6 hits. I guess it even penetrated, but I'm not sure, I'll use a fresh can next time.
> Get these BBs over 250fps and they rock.
> I'm glad I ordered a second Targetmaster for 7-8mm ammo, this one will stay in BB mode forever. (Hey customs, do your job, 3 days from UK to Germany, already 10 days held by customs. That sucks.)
> 
> Spot the can in the yellow circle, shooting point is the bush on the right:


Congratulations on the 30 yard pop can! Great shooting! I managed a 6" base on a coffee can at 30 but it would take me a long while to hit a pop can.


----------



## tool

Ty. On Sunday I had half an hour of constant misses. Today I tied my favorite slingshot for BB shooting, this may have given me a mental push. It shoots exellent, so I gave the 30m can another try. Maybe more luck than skill, but I hit that can 6 times out of 30 shots. For me, 4 months into shooting, not bad at all.
Just give it a try, aim small - miss small.


----------



## hoggy

Island made said:


> Ibojoe curve today
> View attachment 357033


SWEET


----------



## hoggy

tool said:


> I did it! Can at 30m (today I measured the distance, on Sunday I had a guess, but I was nearly spot on), about 30 shots, 6 hits. I guess it even penetrated, but I'm not sure, I'll use a fresh can next time.
> Get these BBs over 250fps and they rock.
> I'm glad I ordered a second Targetmaster for 7-8mm ammo, this one will stay in BB mode forever. (Hey customs, do your job, 3 days from UK to Germany, already 10 days held by customs. That sucks.)
> 
> Spot the can in the yellow circle, shooting point is the bush on the right:
> 
> View attachment 357049
> 
> 
> View attachment 357041


CONGRATS


----------



## hoggy

this bunch today, hoggy wild.


----------



## StringSlap

Decided to shoot mostly conus frames for a while. Been shooting this awesome cedar conus from @Palmettoflyer 

SS 1632, pit pouches, 8 mm steel, full butterfly.


----------



## skarrd

Shoot at 30 M i would need a garbage can lid in order just to see it,lol. Awesome shooting all


----------



## Ryan43

My sniper sling s shock. Bsb .45 1/4 steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

This shootin day..
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Stankard757 said:


> This shootin day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


those Monster drinks are going to kill youman. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Stankard757

Ipdvolvoz said:


> those Monster drinks are going to kill youman.


No worries they're not mine

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax96

Went down to the 20mm Spinner, 6 out of 10 currently, happy af 😁.shooting an good hour every day as long as Winter arrives here in Austria 😤 setup is 25-15 Snipersling.7 | 9,5 Steel.


----------



## StringSlap

Beating up on the spinner today.


----------



## skarrd

this one again today







well this didnt get posted yesterday,still just sittibg here waiting for some unknown reason,lol


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today little and big


----------



## Ryan43

The pfx again tonight!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

double hat trick today, hoggy wild. also ammo magnet


----------



## madmax96

Essential stuff, weather's somewhat decent so time for an outdoor session 😁


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild. the magic mo Rambo & the KD Special. 9 for 40 on the Rambo & 12 for 40 on the KD Special. 8cm spinner at 10m


----------



## skarrd

this one today


----------



## Ryan43

I had both of these waiting in the mail today. A really cool aluminum frame from Sam and a gzk serpentine fox from my friend Tom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844

hoggy said:


> double hat trick today, hoggy wild. also ammo magnet
> View attachment 357154
> 
> View attachment 357153


The simple things are often the best, love the magnet bogey.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> double hat trick today, hoggy wild. also ammo magnet
> View attachment 357154
> 
> View attachment 357153


Great Day in The Morning!


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> these 2 today, hoggy wild. the magic mo Rambo & the KD Special. 9 for 40 on the Rambo & 12 for 40 on the KD Special. 8cm spinner at 10m
> View attachment 357189


You better put that 'pig-sticker' before you hurt yourself.


----------



## madmax96

Tried .75 BSB White with 9,5s quite nice 💥


----------



## hoggy

Repelling the zombie invaders hoggy wild


----------



## Ryan43

My GZK no tie mini. Running simple shot .40 1/4 10 meters.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

madmax96 said:


> Tried .75 BSB White with 9,5s quite nice 💥
> View attachment 357237


Send that pic to John Jeffries, he would like it. I talked him into joining this site, he did. He claims he has not had time to join in on a forum discussion, but would like to.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> Repelling the zombie invaders hoggy wild
> View attachment 357239


You gotta watch those damn zombie invaders...


----------



## madmax96

Slide-Easy said:


> Send that pic to John Jeffries, he would like it. I talked him into joining this site, he did. He claims he has not had time to join in on a forum discussion, but would like to.


Checking an mustang build from him, will let that build in near future 👌🏼. Fucking love the FTC


----------



## Slide-Easy

madmax96 said:


> Checking an mustang build from him, will let that build in near future 👌🏼. Fucking love the FTC


Me too...


----------



## skarrd

this one today,gypey tabs take a bit of getting used to,but overall a good can killer


----------



## Chicxulub

it was cold, but a lot of fun and I'm happy with the result. (i'm just really getting into it)
23 meters, 8mm steel, half (3/4?) butterfly, rambone 2 without powerbelt ...
(tasco rangefinder. veeeery nice to have 👍 👍 )


----------



## Ryan43

Going old school tonight my Flatband ergo running TBG and 5/8 dollar store marbles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Going old school tonight my Flatband ergo running TBG and 5/8 dollar store marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it!


----------



## tool

These two today, I did a lot of band cutting and speed testing to get some speed at a not too heavy draw weight for 7&8mm ammo in the cold (around 2-4°C).

Left: BSB white .60, 18-12mm taper, 14.5cm [email protected] draw gives 220-225fps with 8mm
Right: Sumeike .50, 20-12 taper, 14cm [email protected] draw gives 230-235fps with 7mm

I'm pretty happy with the results and found out a thing or two: the thicker BSB is good at 8mm, but accelerates 7mm (230fps) not better than the Sumeike in the cuts above mentioned. The Sumeike on the other hand is very good at 7mm in this cut but never comes close to a) what it did in Summer with 8mm and b) what the BSB does with 8mm. Latex is a strange material.

Match your ammo with the bands, they said. Easier said than done...


----------



## spewing

Managed to get home from work with some daylight left.
Hathcock Target Sniper. I’ve been experimenting with Snipersling 0.5 increasing the width and tapper for 8mm steel until I finally maxed it out. Works nicely with 10mm now.

Some times cans cut nicely. Sometimes they just take a beating and hang on in there.
No can cut today.


----------



## Bob E




----------



## KawKan

Had these two out today shooting 3/8-inch steel. Both are set up for 36-inch draw. My EDC Kestrel has .60 Simple-shot and the Oak Natty is using 2040s.


----------



## Island made

Finished up this mini heavy hitter this week, absolutely love these little frames.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Finished up this mini heavy hitter this week, absolutely love these little frames.
> View attachment 357356
> View attachment 357357


Great Day in The Morning....that is nice. I absolutely love them too.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Today I put some new oriental spinners in my barrel with a new grey background....I then began to shoot the living piss out of my Snakehead. I beat up on those spinners like they owed me money.







Thank You Chris, for yet another day of consistent, repeated accuracy...


----------



## Stankard757

These two today with marbles and .177









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> These two today with marbles and .177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


That sure is a Hansome looking pickle fork...


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Pfs from my friend Gene Kirkland!


----------



## Stankard757

Slide-Easy said:


> That sure is a Hansome looking pickle fork...


Thanks man. Got it from @the preacher

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

slingshot_toddly said:


> Pfs from my friend Gene Kirkland!
> View attachment 357362


Wicked looking pickle


----------



## Valery

I always come back to this slingshot. The mule is a genius design!


----------



## Slide-Easy

I've been shooting 0.55 BSB for 3 years with a small cupped asian pouch. This morning I am trying 0.50 with a softer non cupped asian pouch. The question was what fork to put it on. The fork I chose is one I would never have given a second look online, but once Bill sent this as a prototype for another build(to see what, if any, changes need to made)...I was blown away by its performance. I am also blown away by the difference between 0.55 and 0.50. No comments yet on it or the pouch.



















The way this fork fills my hand, sparked my interest in a Conus. I have something coming that I can't wait to show you all...but mail is slow.


----------



## KawKan

Before Bill got his CNC up and operating, he used to give prototypes away at tournaments and offer some up for sale on the Pocket Predator site. I snagged a couple. His execution on ergonomics is amazing! He's still giving them away, but I have seen any show up for sale lately.


----------



## Slide-Easy

KawKan said:


> Before Bill got his CNC up and operating, he used to give prototypes away at tournaments and offer some up for sale on the Pocket Predator site. I snagged a couple. His execution on ergonomics is amazing! He's still giving them away, but I have seen any show up for sale lately.


I remember that as well. This was sent to me to see what changes if any I would like before he builds the final piece. And that is true service, I mean service with a smile.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slide-Easy said:


> I've been shooting 0.55 BSB for 3 years with a small cupped asian pouch. This morning I am trying 0.50 with a softer non cupped asian pouch. The question was what fork to put it on. The fork I chose is one I would never have given a second look online, but once Bill sent this as a prototype for another build(to see what, if any, changes need to made)...I was blown away by its performance. I am also blown away by the difference between 0.55 and 0.50. No comments yet on it or the pouch.
> View attachment 357411
> View attachment 357412
> View attachment 357413
> 
> The way this fork fills my hand, sparked my interest in a Conus. I have something coming that I can't wait to show you all...but mail is slow.


Quick follow up on the new pouches: https://slingshooting.com/slingshot-pouch-by-female-champion/

For the first 100 shots, I did not like them...but I left my shot outside. I just went back out and here is what I found. This new pouch has 2 holes for 8mm shot, not cups. as the shot was cold, I could feel it thru the holes. Well paying attention to the cold shot, I changed the grip on the pouch so all I felt was the cold steel and what a difference it made. They are soft, but slick and they were designed by a cute asian chic.


----------



## 43844

Made from a climbers aid, cut the top ring off, drill holes for elastics and your good to go, very comfortable and a secure hold.

P1030128 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


----------



## madmax96

24-12 SS🟨, very good combo with 8mm 🔥
Went hard on the 30mm Spinner for ~1 hour today, tuna can was shot from 15m


----------



## Cass

Hi, nice out today, shooting my new John Jefferies mini apex, in day glow, and one Jorge Sprave, I got from Adonis.


----------



## Slide-Easy

The Apprentice said:


> Made from a climbers aid, cut the top ring off, drill holes for elastics and your good to go, very comfortable and a secure hold.
> 
> P1030128 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


Good Googly Goo!...aint that some sh1t?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Cass said:


> Hi, nice out today, shooting my new John Jefferies mini apex, in day glow, and one Jorge Sprave, I got from Adonis.
> View attachment 357423
> View attachment 357424
> View attachment 357425
> View attachment 357426


That Apex sure has a cute, little phat bottom.


----------



## 43844

Slide-Easy said:


> Good Googly Goo!...aint that some sh1t?


She works surprisingly well for 20 bucks, the finger holes give it real controlability and prevent it from flexing at full draw.
I am going to make somthing similar this week using the other belay type and shoot through the hole this tim using smaller weaker bands for plinking only, not as much power.


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. working outside my comfort zone, hoggy, not so wild. ha, i kill me. Thanks for the slingmail mr. jon


----------



## 43844

My recent purchase a GZK titanium fist grip style fork, a tad expensive but a really nice hold, so light you hardly notice it in your pocket.
I modified her slightly so the rear of the handle is curved down slightly to prevent frame hits, now the ball will be ramped up and away if you get too close instead of hitting your thumb swell.

It is this fork that I used to fashion the pistol type catty and the sniper rifle earlier, one fork fits all sort of thing.

P1030132 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

P1030134 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

P1030133 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> these 5 today, hoggy wild. working outside my comfort zone, hoggy, thanks for the slingmail mr. jon
> View attachment 357443
> 
> not so wild. ha, i kill me.


Gotta case of the 'Pickle Flinch'..? It is a thing you know. I am still staring at mine, sitting on my desk, unbranded and harmless so far.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Gotta case of the 'Pickle Flinch'..? It is a thing you know. I am still staring at mine, sitting on my desk, unbranded and harmless so far


the 1st 3 sling ammo like champs, but, the last 2 need some more working with.


----------



## skarrd

this one today,such a smooth finish but still good "gripability",


----------



## StringSlap

Shredded a can with new conus frames from @Stankard757 and @skarrd


----------



## tool

Awesome slingmail, WASP G10 IMP. What a great BB shooter it is.
Penetrating cans in the trees at 15m...


----------



## hoggy

tool said:


> Awesome slingmail, WASP G10 IMP. What a great BB shooter it is.
> Penetrating cans in the trees at 15m...
> 
> View attachment 357481


COOL


----------



## Jcharmin92

hoggy said:


> these 5 today, hoggy wild. working outside my comfort zone, hoggy, not so wild. ha, i kill me. Thanks for the slingmail mr. jon


Anytime thanks for taking those off my hands!


----------



## hoggy

The Apprentice said:


> Made from a climbers aid, cut the top ring off, drill holes for elastics and your good to go, very comfortable and a secure hold.
> 
> P1030128 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


SWEET


----------



## hoggy

smos slings natty today, hoggy wild. 12 shots, 9 on paper and the last a bull. would've kept up but it started raining, even during my session. but kept up until i got the bull. hoggy wild seal of approval. p.s. i added the electric blue paracord.


----------



## Ryan43

Simple shot scout pro. BSB .45 and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Bilbrey conus! Shoots great!


----------



## treefork

I was going through the collection looking for something different a pulled out and shot the original HDPE Pocket Predator Ranger . Shot well with it . Tied on in an OTT band configuration and use 5/8 ' marbles on a 1 1/2" spinner at 33 feet . Wow I think I've had this for about 10 years now . If you like the SS Scout you'll like the Ranger . Really close in size and shape . Yesterday was the original Scout in TTF band attachment . Got to love a simple basic ergo with ample fork width .


----------



## Island made

This evening I’m shooting 2 slimline halberds and my heavy hitter hope you all had a great one!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Anytime thanks for taking those off my hands!





Island made said:


> This evening I’m shooting 2 slimline halberds and my heavy hitter hope you all had a great one!
> View attachment 357513


Great Day in The Morning...


----------



## hoggy

treefork said:


> I was going through the collection looking for something different a pulled out and shot the original HDPE Pocket Predator Ranger . Shot well with it . Tied on in an OTT band configuration and use 5/8 ' marbles on a 1 1/2" spinner at 33 feet . Wow I think I've had this for about 10 years now . If you like the SS Scout you'll like the Ranger . Really close in size and shape . Yesterday was the original Scout in TTF band attachment . Got to love a simple basic ergo with ample fork width .


i concur, thanks for posting. ranger and scout xt both favvy fav frames


----------



## tool

Targetpractice on 20mm at 7m. I tuned my bands a bit, they are in the 240-250fps range with 7mm ammo now, that's ok for the outside temperatures. I don't max them out, I like a light draw and some bandlife, as long as I get over 230fps I'm happy. A 20-10mm taper works pretty good.


----------



## Chicxulub

today 25m, it is quite tough for me. at 30m I rarely hit the 8" target...
Well, I assume that the rambone isn't a sniper since the forktips are curved, so it's hard to compensate in height for distance. but I just love this slingshot. comfortable to hold, bands last long, and can be swapped in seconds. and I like how it looks.


----------



## KawKan

Are those both banded with .50mm latex? Sounds like a nice setup.



tool said:


> Targetpractice on 20mm at 7m. I tuned my bands a bit, they are in the 240-250fps range with 7mm ammo now, that's ok for the outside temperatures. I don't max them out, I like a light draw and some bandlife, as long as I get over 230fps I'm happy. A 20-10mm taper works pretty good.
> View attachment 357538


----------



## tool

KawKan said:


> Are those both banded with .50mm latex? Sounds like a nice setup.


Yes, Snipersling black and Sumeike, both .50. I'm trying BSB white .50 atm, but it's dark, so my chrony won't measure... SS black is a bank, fast, minimum hysteresis impact. Sumeike on the other hand: I didn't notice hysteresis in summer, but in the cold Sumeike looses 20-30fps while aiming. SS doesn't (maybe 5-8fps), BSB also seems to be unaffected. I guess I save the Sumeike until next summer. Funny enough: it looses speed only in the larger cuts, 20-12, 20-10, 22-12, but not in a BB cut like 11-8 or 12-7.


----------



## Stankard757

Out after work with a couple of natty PFS 









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my sniper sling g 10 pocket shooter. 177 cal bbs .45 bsb and a warrior ninja bb pouch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

love me some looped tubers, hoggy wild.


----------



## MraK111

Hello guys, I'm from Russia. I am writing via google translator. How many shots do Precise 0.65 natural color straps withstand before they burst?


----------



## StringSlap

Bilbrey conus.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting this guy this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

BB fun in the dark out of my basement. There's a can in the trees behind the fence, hard to see, hard to hit. 
This setup is pure fun: WASP G10 IMP, Sumeike [email protected] taper, 13.5cm [email protected] draw, Warrior Ninja pouch. For me this is nearly perfect, small, fast, no bandslap, cheap ammo. I could shoot this sling all day (oh, I do...).
Have a good weekend, all.


----------



## Ryan43

tool said:


> BB fun in the dark out of my basement. There's a can in the trees behind the fence, hard to see, hard to hit.
> This setup is pure fun: WASP G10 IMP, Sumeike [email protected] taper, 13.5cm [email protected] draw, Warrior Ninja pouch. For me this is nearly perfect, small, fast, no bandslap, cheap ammo. I could shoot this sling all day (oh, I do...).
> Have a good weekend, all.
> View attachment 357629


Sounds perfect to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

It is. I'm still struggling with a proper 7/8mm ammo setup, but at least I got the BB shooting right.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my all time favorite can killer the pocket ranger classic. Running 100% slingshot .45 latex a warrior ninja pouch 177 cal bbs 14 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Wicked PFS today with marles









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

some surprise slingmail from Jcharmin 92,lovein it i goy a new BB shooter and its really accurate and easy to shoot,
Thanks Jon,i appreciate it 
View attachment 357527



MraK111 said:


> Hello guys, I'm from Russia. I am writing via google translator. How many shots do Precise 0.65 natural color straps withstand before they burst?
> View attachment 357612


i dont know about band life but that looks like a good lunch you have there,and what size hex nuts would you be shooting?


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Wicked PFS today with marles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


nice,skateboard frame?


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> nice,skateboard frame?


Yes sir. Love my skateboards

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

really love the skateboard frames myself


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> some surprise slingmail from Jcharmin 92,lovein it i goy a new BB shooter and its really accurate and easy to shoot,
> Thanks Jon,i appreciate it
> View attachment 357527
> 
> 
> i dont know about band life but that looks like a good lunch you have there,and what size hex nuts would you be shooting?


Right on glad to hear it! It is a great little frame very solid for it's size.


----------



## MraK111

[ЦИТАТА="скаррд, сообщение: 1548848, участник: 2938"]
и какого размера шестигранные гайки вы бы снимали?
[/ЦИТАТА]
Я стрелял орехами размером с М6. Орех такого размера пробивает пивную банку насквозь.


----------



## Jcharmin92

MraK111 said:


> [ЦИТАТА="скаррд, сообщение: 1548848, участник: 2938"]
> и какого размера шестигранные гайки вы бы снимали?
> [/ЦИТАТА]
> Я стрелял орехами размером с М6. Орех такого размера пробивает пивную банку насквозь.
> View attachment 357676


A mouth harp nice! I have one around somewhere.


----------



## tool

I'm shooting cans in the rain while I have some homemade bread in the oven...


----------



## Ryan43

Sniper sling pocket shooter BSB .45 177 cal bbs 13 yards off my porch this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

The “Magic Mo” Challice


----------



## KawKan

Shot some 1/2-inch steel today. 








Pocket Predator Prototype with Sumeike .50 butterfly, 








Honey Locust Feihu with Simple-Shot .60 Semibutterfly, 








and my Scrapper with Precise .55 Butterfly. Great day!


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today, hoggy wild. the bigdh2000 stealth shooter








got not only a bull, but a dead center bull.


----------



## Roll Fast

KawKan said:


> Shot some 1/2-inch steel today.
> View attachment 357706
> 
> Pocket Predator Prototype with Sumeike .50 butterfly,
> View attachment 357707
> 
> Honey Locust Feihu with Simple-Shot .60 Semibutterfly,
> View attachment 357708
> 
> and my Scrapper with Precise .55 Butterfly. Great day!


1/2" dia. steel ammo on full butterfly?
Wow! 
That's like a howitzer!
Can you hear a "boom" when they impact?
Nice slingshots too BTW.


----------



## Roll Fast

hoggy said:


> these 5 today, hoggy wild. the bigdh2000 stealth shooter
> View attachment 357709
> 
> got not only a bull, but a dead center bull.


Betcha that felt sweet!
Nice setup. Like the paper plates. 
You know for sure where they went when you have a paper target.........


----------



## Ryan43

Looking for something different I stripped down my scout. Definitely a different slingshot. Running.45 100%slingshot latex and I’m trying out the simple shot bb pouch. 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Some late evening fool cannery


----------



## Island made

This weekend I was getting dialed back in, shot at this black dot over 300 times. First few shots were a little scatter brained, but once I got dialed in I found out I got 2 favourite spots lol.
Distance is 50 feet shooting the halberd


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> This weekend I was getting dialed back in, shot at this black dot over 300 times. First few shots were a little scatter brained, but once I got dialed in I found out I got 2 favourite spots lol.
> Distance is 50 feet shooting the halberd
> View attachment 357722


What black dot, lol…..great shooting Shane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Roll Fast said:


> Betcha that felt sweet!
> Nice setup. Like the paper plates.
> You know for sure where they went when you have a paper target.........


there's also that very satisfying "thock".


----------



## KawKan

Roll Fast said:


> 1/2" dia. steel ammo on full butterfly?
> Wow!
> That's like a howitzer!
> Can you hear a "boom" when they impact?
> Nice slingshots too BTW.


They do hit hard, even though I cut my butterfly bands narrower than bands for shorter draws. I get some extra exercise since they tend to knock my can off the hanger fairly often. Glad you like the shooters.


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> What black dot, lol…..great shooting Shane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy! Hoping to get it tightened up into one group soon.


----------



## Bimbo

Shooting these little ladies today


----------



## tool

WASP FTC, cans in the trees with .177 cal. 

I found the FTC a bit uncomfortable ootb, so I cut off a bit of material where my pinkie finger sits, sanded the area, and now it's a very good fit to my hands, left hand mustang. A very small modification led to a major improvement, I finally like to shoot this frame.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Still shooting my first sps. The only one I truly use most of the time though I have alot of shooters that I like still. Have a great safe day. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## 43844

Took delivery of this Proshot Catapults of Sheffield England, PPMG + designed by Gamekeeper John over the weekend, in a word WOW, this is the most comfortable fork I have used to date, superb build quality, but it does come at a hefty price 80 bucks inc P&P.
A truly wonderful fork in woodland camo, TB Gold bands that pack a fairly decent punch for a 30 x 20 single, luxury leather pouch with really nice feeling for the ball.

Definitely my go to fork this year, a dream to shoot in every way.

P1030139 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

P1030137 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

P1030136 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


----------



## Roll Fast

tool said:


> WASP FTC, cans in the trees with .177 cal.
> 
> I found the FTC a bit uncomfortable ootb, so I cut off a bit of material where my pinkie finger sits, sanded the area, and now it's a very good fit to my hands, left hand mustang. A very small modification led to a major improvement, I finally like to shoot this frame.
> View attachment 357745
> 
> 
> View attachment 357746


My apologies, what is "left hand mustang"?
Sounds "interesting"!


----------



## Ryan43

Uniphox before dark.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax96

FTC for the win, kicked out the Titan Hunter after some back and forth for me. 
currently using 24-12 taper, seems like a 50% taper is best for 8mm.


----------



## Ryan43

Trying out the wasp little devil after supper this evening. GZK .40 177 cal bbs 10 meters.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

shot these today, hoggy wild. testing out the slings i made up for the OUTLAW's thanksgiving. that's my name for the inlaws, ha, i kill me. the bottom pic is the bull getters


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> shot these today, hoggy wild. testing out the slings i made up for the OUTLAW's thanksgiving. that's my name for the inlaws, ha, i kill me. the bottom pic is the bull getters
> View attachment 357773
> 
> View attachment 357772


Hell, you kill me.


----------



## tool

Roll Fast said:


> My apologies, what is "left hand mustang"?
> Sounds "interesting"!


I hold it in my left hand, the tip of the handle is pointing down. On frames like this it's called "Mustang style", tip up is called "Raptor style". For whatever reason, idk.


----------



## orion25

Bonjour les amis,

Voici celui que j'utilise en ce moment.


















Have good day;


----------



## devils son in law

hoggy said:


> shot these today, hoggy wild. testing out the slings i made up for the OUTLAW's thanksgiving. that's my name for the inlaws, ha, i kill me. the bottom pic is the bull getters
> View attachment 357773
> 
> View attachment 357772


What's the difference between In-Laws and Out-Laws ..... 

Out-Laws are wanted !


----------



## tool

Trying to learn @Bill Hays style today, I'm surprised how good it works. I tried shooting like this before, but with shorter bands, today I cut .50 Sumeike to a 18-12 taper, 21cm active at a 102cm draw. There's some room for going 1-2cm shorter, but I'm still learning.
This setup is fast (up to 260fps with 7mm ammo, the average for accuracy is more about 240-245, but there's some potential for going faster) with a very easy draw. I had a can cut at 15m and 4 hits out of 5 shots on a 50mm spinner at 7m. With more practice I guess I'll become pretty accurate shooting this style.
Oh, and I got some new pouches, Warrior Mongol Roo leather. Fantastic is all I can say. Ty, Berk.

Here's some videos of Bill shooting and explaining: Shooting Pocket Predator Slingshots Great material.


----------



## Chicxulub

Rambone at 25m with 8mm steel again, now with the powerbelt.
Kintex gold 30-18-290 at 3/4 Butterfly.
It was very cold... 🥶
Target is 297 mm x 210 mm.















It's quite good and cheap elastics, but I'm using the thinner and 
faster silver one in the future.

cheers


----------



## tool

Chicxulub said:


> It was very cold...


Oh yes, it was. Couldn't barely feel my fingers after 20 minutes, had to take breaks in between my sessions to warm me up.


----------



## Chicxulub

I had hot coffee with me, what helped a bit but
after 2 hours my feet got really cold.


----------



## tool

I'm lucky enough to be able to shoot in my garden, there's always a radiator in reach...


----------



## Ryan43

The wasp little devil again tonight. Gzk .40 and 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MraK111 said:


> Hello guys, I'm from Russia. I am writing via google translator. How many shots do Precise 0.65 natural color straps withstand before they burst?
> View attachment 357612


Yo Russia! I don't have an answer regarding your 'busted bands' question but I do like cheese. What are you eating?


----------



## Roll Fast

Cherry Whale Frame TTF
Black Theraband 25-20-320mm bands and old glove leather pouch.
Snowed again, threw a can out into the snow and shot from inside the garage! 
Do not care all that much for this sh snow........
Went back inside to beside the wood stove - where I had some new frames warming up. The glue is happier when it is a bit warmer. Come to think of it, I am as well. 
Ed


----------



## Ryan43

Still shooting the little devil. The GzK .40 black is simply awesome with 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax96

*Enjoyed the nice weather today🐿💥*


----------



## tool

Ryan43 said:


> Still shooting the little devil. The GzK .40 black is simply awesome with 177 cal bbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to know what tapers at which elongation u use.


----------



## Ryan43

tool said:


> I'd love to know what tapers at which elongation u use.


I’m shooting 3/8 in to 1/4 and 6 3/4 active band length at a 32.5 in draw length. I have never tested past 15 yards but so far I really like this setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

Ryan43 said:


> I’m shooting 3/8 in to 1/4 and 6 3/4 active band length at a 32.5 in draw length. I have never tested past 15 yards but so far I really like this setup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty. I'll try to convert this into metrics...


----------



## Stankard757

Evening .177 action with the mini sling and Mr Pickles


----------



## Roll Fast

Stankard757 said:


> Evening .177 action with the mini sling and Mr Pickles
> View attachment 357876


That blue frame sure is pretty!


----------



## skarrd

back to the PFS today red 1745s black 2040s,3/8s steels


----------



## hoggy

double hat trick yesterday.


----------



## madmax96

UK Mail 😁, just received some dark destroyer bands from celtic cattys. Will see if they can throw an 8mm at all, 20-12 taper lets f# go!


----------



## tool

Some speed and penetration testing today with 7&8mm ammo. My chrony was tricking me, I replaced the battery and my speed went up... I have to check them more often, stupid me. 

Beanflip: Snipersling black .50, 24-12 taper at around factor 4.5-4.6 elongation, between 240-250fps with 8mm ammo
Tartgetmaster: Snipersling black .50. 18-9 taper at around factor 5 elongation, also between 240-250fps with 7mm ammo

It's freezing cold out here, so I'm happy with the results. Now I'll replace the cans in my trees and have some fun.
Btw: Warrior Mongol Roo pouches are awesome.


----------



## madmax96

2 hours of walk'n'shoot today, temperature was at 0° Celsius. Those woolpower hand sleeves kept me shooting, finally hitting somewhat smaller targets at 20m. stoked on that for sure 😁

FTC - SS🟡 23-15 taper


----------



## Stankard757

Dug out two of my best shootin frames today

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Sniper sling pocket shooter and 177 bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

hat trick of topshots yesterday. little greenie got 3 bulls. topshot is one of my favvy favs


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS

madmax96 said:


> UK Mail 😁, just received some dark destroyer bands from celtic cattys. Will see if they can throw an 8mm at all, 20-12 taper lets f# go!
> View attachment 357906


Hi madmax, from where did you get those celtic cattys bands ?
Thx 😉


----------



## madmax96

SLINGIN' SHOTS said:


> Hi madmax, from where did you get those celtic cattys bands ?
> Thx 😉


Got em from a Guy over in the Catapult Addicts FB Group. I'll send ya Name via Msg here.


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Evening .177 action with the mini sling and Mr Pickles
> View attachment 357876





Stankard757 said:


> Evening .177 action with the mini sling and Mr Pickles
> View attachment 357876


Haha it looks awesome beside mr pickles to lol bro


----------



## Portboy

Me and shop bod shooting bb’s


----------



## madmax96

Snipersling black.6 22-12 / too much power for 8mm steel, will have to try that band in .5
Stiffer than the yellow that's for sure but still an nice/manageable draw.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting this little resin peg head I picked up from GZK and 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting these guys in the attic tonight. 12 yards at paper 177 cal bbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax96

Target practice in the snow/rain today, we don't stop just because it is cold here. 😤
The black snipersling softened a bit in draw after a few shots, back to yellow after that set tho.


----------



## Roll Fast

madmax96 said:


> Target practice in the snow/rain today, we don't stop just because it is cold here. 😤
> The black snipersling softened a bit in draw after a few shots, back to yellow after that set tho.
> View attachment 358015


What a nice clean looking catchbox!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Roll Fast said:


> What a nice clean looking catchbox!


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my LMS frame. Running GZK .45 with a warrior ninja pouch and 177 cal bbs. This is one the best shooting frames ever










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

English yew Dorian today.


----------



## Portboy

Last night badfish but north wind so strong and cold all I could do shoot 6 shots


----------



## madmax96

@Jcharmin92 @Roll Fast thx guys, that box has been through quite some setups, re-did all not too long ago.


----------



## Chicxulub

Wasp Wolf with Kintex Silver 30-20-290 for 8mm. Need doubles, but yet nice target bands.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Last night badfish but north wind so strong and cold all I could do shoot 6 shots
> View attachment 358009


I often will leave for a walk through the forest with only 8 rounds in my pocket. My targets on those walks are tree knots at random distances. If I can’t hit them all or ‘close enough’ then I will cuss out that slingshot and stand it in the corner for an hour.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> English yew Dorian today.
> View attachment 358017


That is a beautiful frame Shane, still love the grain in that one every time I see it.

I swear it looks like a Phoenix rising out of the flames.

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Here are my Sunday morning shooters.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax96

Nice walk with dog, slingshot and the misses today.


----------



## Portboy

Well getting hits


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I often will leave for a walk through the forest with only 8 rounds in my pocket. My targets on those walks are tree knots at random distances. If I can’t hit them all or ‘close enough’ then I will cuss out that slingshot and stand it in the corner for an hour.


yeah, that's what i'm talking about, make them mind brother figer.


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Ryan43

My scout this afternoon. .55 precise some microfiber pouch 177 bbs. Tuna can at 14 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast

Shot off a half a can of BBs this afternoon with the Clipped Beech. 
Came from a hunk of firewood that kinda jumped out at me. Just in case anyone wonders it was vise tested - watched a good video on here about vise testing just to be sure. Thanks to whoever did that video!
Oh, and that crazy heavy pouch does slow it down but that also eliminates the finger slap back.........


----------



## Hoss

Roll Fast said:


> Shot off a half a can of BBs this afternoon with the Clipped Beech.
> Came from a hunk of firewood that kinda jumped out at me. Just in case anyone wonders it was vise tested - watched a good video on here about vise testing just to be sure. Thanks to whoever did that video!
> Oh, and that crazy heavy pouch does slow it down but that also eliminates the finger slap back.........


Nice band clips 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast

Hoss said:


> Nice band clips
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


Thanks Hoss.
Had a scrap length of very complex aluminum extrusion and with a little hack saw and file work, it made for nice clips.


----------



## Island made

Halberds today.


----------



## tool

First snow, just some target practice with a Targetmaster.


----------



## hoggy

double hat trick today, hoggy wild. 3 banded & 3 looped tubes.


----------



## Ryan43

Sniper sling g10 pocket shooter precise .55 177 cal bbs 16 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whadafork

It’s been a while since my last post in the forum. Practicing with this frame. And yes, this is not a regular frame you find out there.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Two originals today. “Snake Head” by Treeman and a “Halbert “ by Island Made.


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic this morning. Running precise.55 177cal bbs about 12 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

20 mins on the spinner


----------



## KawKan

Shooting Portboy's Ninja Bone!


----------



## Stankard757

Shootin cans with the Batapult from @AppalachianFlipShooter.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

BBs [.177,s] today


----------



## Ryan43

Scout 177 cal bbs theraband silver 13 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Ply frame and champ


----------



## hoggy

hammer time yesterday, hoggy wild.


----------



## bingo

This was today pocket shooter


----------



## Ryan43

My sniper sling G10 pocket shooter bsb .45 177 cal bbs 20 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

2 pair today, hoggy wild. a pair of boyscouts and a pair of cubscouts.


----------



## Portboy

I love this beast


----------



## skarrd

today yet another plagiarized frame design,lol,the GAPFS from IG's a$%holewithaslingshot,


----------



## skarrd

and there was this abomination from a couple days ago,1 inch wide .8 simple shots on a 5/8s inch wide fork tips,shooting marbles,lol


----------



## tool

The weather was really bad this week, I did not shoot often. Today it's only cold, no rain, no snow, so I tried some new tapers and stuck with Snipersling black .50, 18-9, .5 elongation. This is a very good cut for 7mm ammo (between [email protected]°C, 28.4°F. Fast, light draw, accurate up to 15m. I really like it, so I put it on two of my favorite slingshots. 

Have a nice weekend, all.


----------



## Roll Fast

Shooting this little Cherry T with walnut pins.
75mm wide at the fork tips and 120 mm long. Fits nice and tight in the hand.
Shooting used .22 caliber air rifle pellets. They kind of round out eventually.
Nice light ammo that doesn't really cut cans. More just punches holes in them (with a nice thwack!).


----------



## bingo

Little champ 8 steels on the spinner


----------



## hoggy

2 pair of scouts tearing it up, hoggy wild.


----------



## Stankard757

Natty and PFS60 today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got out the HD bands to try out this frame today,3/8s steels and 5/8s marbles,


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Ryan43

Wasp little devil gzk .40 and 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

PFS60 and Ice PFS with 2040s









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844

Made from Desert Ironwood.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mNJVaT


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mNJTPb


----------



## hoggy

Tac hammers tearing it up


----------



## Chicxulub

shoots .177 lead.
(22-8-280 .55 kintex)

the pouches are even good for 8mm ammo. really, I like them.


----------



## Ryan43

This little resin frame this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Just a hacked out prototype. One of several in my continued goofiing with / testing fork widths, handle shapes and so on. This one isn't one of my favorites, but it did get the can cut and scored a near bullseye on the bottom after it was cut. So maybe this design will be back in the running.


----------



## Stankard757

.177 plinking day









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

the WBPFS from Stankard today,


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> View attachment 358370


nice on,you know your bio says you joined 19 d ago????? i know you been here longer than that,lol


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> nice on,you know your bio says you joined 19 d ago????? i know you been here longer than that,lol


Couple of them are wrong

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

thats wierd,but technology,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> the WBPFS from Stankard today,
> View attachment 358476
> View attachment 358477


Hope she treated you well

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

oh yeah,hits right on the mark,with the wider forks it took a few shots to get used to,but that can died Quick after


----------



## Elsenham 177

Shooting a small natural fork today.


----------



## Ryan43

My serpentine fox this morning. Simple shot .40 1/4 in steel 5cm spinners at 10 meters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

BBs on targets in my garden with my favorite BB shooter. The WASP Targetmaster is something special. I did some target practice on spinners this morning, but it's really cold here, so I went straight to some BB fun. BSB white .50 is a really good band, my BBs go up to 280-290fps with nearly no draw weight.


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> nice on,you know your bio says you joined 19 d ago????? i know you been here longer than that,lol


No bro it’s just I am an idiot I shut down my account . Than after a couple weeks realize I do like the slingshot scene a lot and all you guys seems my buds just don’t know anything about frames or shooting lol . Was no fun making a frame and have no one to show wife just don’t seem to me interested in a black walnut conus finished in tung oil haha or even a g10 meat bro strange creatures they are 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Ryan43

tool said:


> BBs on targets in my garden with my favorite BB shooter. The WASP Targetmaster is something special. I did some target practice on spinners this morning, but it's really cold here, so I went straight to some BB fun. BSB white .50 is a really good band, my BBs go up to 280-290fps with nearly no draw weight.
> View attachment 358486


Looks like a super awesome setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> .177 plinking day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Haha ya got the Canadian hornet 🐝 out again eh use with caution ⚠ bro


----------



## Portboy

Out in an Ontario blizzard shooting the conus


----------



## bingo

afew shots with the natty


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Elsenham 177 said:


> View attachment 358485
> 
> Shooting a small natural fork today.


That looks almost identical to one I’m building now as part of my PPS line….Perfect Pocket Shooter 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax96

Target practice in the woods 🎯💥


----------



## KawKan

Cold out today, so I was shooting BBs in the basement!


----------



## Island made

Been loving these from Monroe


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> No bro it’s just I am an idiot I shut down my account . Than after a couple weeks realize I do like the slingshot scene a lot and all you guys seems my buds just don’t know anything about frames or shooting lol . Was no fun making a frame and have no one to show wife just don’t seem to me interested in a black walnut conus finished in tung oil haha or even a g10 meat bro strange creatures they are 🤦‍♂️


Haha my wife is the same way. I understand the struggle.


----------



## skarrd

KawKan said:


> Cold out today, so I was shooting BBs in the basement!
> View attachment 358518


nice idea on the card target


----------



## skarrd

these 2 in the cold today,WBPFS and 5/8s marbles,GAPFS with 5/16s steels.now its back in the garage on the Insomnia range with BBs,lol


----------



## tool

Ugly weather, it's wet and cold. Some BB fun with the Enzo Targetmaster and a G10 WASP IMP.


----------



## Portboy

Going get into these bad boys 😁


----------



## Portboy

Range has taken on a new look 😳


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## High Desert Flipper

Another rough proto trying different handle shapes and fork widths. This one has deep 3D off center ergo handle. Kinda liking this one so far.


----------



## hoggy

these 4 yesterday. i have found that i'm not a pfser at this time, but gappers i can shoot.


----------



## bingo

Natty shooting 8.7 and 9.5 steels


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Range has taken on a new look
> View attachment 358556
> 
> View attachment 358557


Holy Crap Jason, that’s a lot of friggin snow !

Dang dude.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 358570


That has got to be the most Butt Ugly sling I’ve ever seen. 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Portboy said:


> Range has taken on a new look 😳
> View attachment 358556
> 
> View attachment 358557


Wowsers, that is more snow than we get in 2 years lol. Better you than me


----------



## Portboy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Holy Crap Jason, that’s a lot of friggin snow !
> 
> Dang dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s was in two nights and getting hit again today 😳 hate the extra work man cuts into sling time


----------



## Portboy

raventree78 said:


> Wowsers, that is more snow than we get in 2 years lol. Better you than me


Ya know it’s not all bad if you roll with it there’s no bugs ,ice fishing, ski,snowshoe,snowmobile.skate,driving your car gets a lot more exciting lol . Guess what I am saying you need to learn live with it . If you just stay inside you go nuts . But the extra work sucks


----------



## madmax96

No days off🎯


----------



## treefork

My Flippin Pickle arrived today and I'm shooting it half butterfly . Holding the sling vertical and then gangster . Trying to find my preference . I like the longer handle on this . I can really get a secure feel with it . I have to tinker with the band sets to get a preference . Been a long time since I fooled with a PFS . Seems like an ideal PFS due to it's shape and tough material it's made from . No worries about damaging it .


----------



## skarrd

i like the flippin pickles,excellent shooters,but i was shooting this one today


----------



## Ibojoe

A little Mo Challice today.


----------



## Ibojoe

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That has got to be the most Butt Ugly sling I’ve ever seen.
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m really proud of this little nattie Darrel. Thank you.


----------



## Ryan43

My sniper sling pocket shooter shooter this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

I did some band testing - again... I wasn't happy with the performance of my .50 bands with 8mm ammo, I had to cut tapers that resulted in a draw weight that's not acceptable for me. I like a good compromise between speed, draw weight and band life, so I went the other route, thicker band with a thinner taper.
I guess today I found what I was looking for for 11, 8 and 7mm ammo (left to right, temperature around 0°C, 32°F):


1110mm ammo (checked my orders, I thought I ordered 11mm...), .8 Snipersling yellow, [email protected]%, 200-205fps (more speed possible @550-600%, SS yellow stretches way to the moon...). This is massive, I had a three shot can cut @15m with it. Moderate heavy draw, but it's heavy ammo
8mm ammo, .7 Snipersling yellow, [email protected]%, 245-250fps, very moderate draw, I'm surprised, very precise shooting
7mm ammo, .5 Snipersling black, [email protected]%, 250-260fps, nice draw, light enough to allow for precision, fast enough to have fun

My favorite band for a light draw, Sumeike .50, is crap in winter, I'll leave it in the fridge 'till Summer or for shooting BBs. I have also some BSB white .50, very good band @18-12/10 for 7mm. I will stock up SS black .50, SS yellow .7&.8.

All in all it was a good day, I finally got my bands where I want them to be. I'm not a speedfreak, but 7&8mm have to fly above 230fps with a moderate to light draw for my taste.


----------



## Stankard757

BbPFS today. Basting Brush Pfs









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Portboy

Getting this full butterfly down starting get hits smaller targets


----------



## treefork

My Christmas presents to myself arrived a couple of days ago . The Scout LT was one of them . Today I shot it without the palm swell using the pinky hole . Tomorrow I'm going with the palm swells and added handle weight . Has a nice feel with the weight . Feels more like a g10 shooter . Rigged up with .7 precise with a Rayshot pouch shooting 3/8 " steel .


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> A little Mo Challice today.
> View attachment 358642


Beautiful Chalice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> I’m really proud of this little nattie Darrel. Thank you.


LOL, glad you like it Joe…. I love the ones you sent me as well….as the Indians say, “good trade “. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss

Nice 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Here is what I am shooting today. Same as yesterday too, and surely tomorrow as well. December is the wife’s birthday, Christmas, of course New Years might happen this month too. I decided to help a friends business from going under after his employees rallied for huge pay raises to cover the rising gas prices because it is ‘expensive to drive to work’. They all walked out and somehow ended up on unemployment making more per week that they were EARNING before. Whatever is happening in the world I tell you the shitstorm is real and it cutting into my sling time.


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Here is what I am shooting today. Same as yesterday too, and surely tomorrow as well. December is the wife’s birthday, Christmas, of course New Years might happen this month too. I decided to help a friends business from going under after his employees rallied for huge pay raises to cover the rising gas prices because it is ‘expensive to drive to work’. They all walked out and somehow ended up on unemployment making more per week that they were EARNING before. Whatever is happening in the world I tell you the shitstorm is real and it cutting into my sling time.
> View attachment 358694


Ain't that some sh1t?


----------



## tool

Some target practice with 7mm [email protected] on a spinner, some BB shooting on cans in the trees @15-17m. WASP Enzo Targetmasters are awesome.


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic 177 cal bbs theraband silver 17 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

Chinese *Tianpeng* launching BBs from 18 yards with a pop can as the object of destruction.


----------



## Ibojoe

The “Halbert” designed by Island Made.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> The “Halbert” designed by Island Made.
> View attachment 358712


Great Day in The Morning...


----------



## Whytey

Just my Scout LT with 7/16 steel, 10m at drink cans.
Managed to retain 3 balls in a can then hit it's base. Man that thing spun so fast I thought my catch barrel would takeoff. 🤣


----------



## karaolos

Shooting BBs for the first time today. I feel I can do this all day long...










2mm solid cord, D3 pouch from slingshooting


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

karaolos said:


> Shooting BBs for the first time today. I feel I can do this all day long...
> 
> View attachment 358778
> 
> 
> 2mm solid cord, D3 pouch from slingshooting


And bareback to boot……nice !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax96

SS.6 24-12 FTC Strider AR.75


----------



## Portboy




----------



## skarrd

this one today with 1/4 inch steels,


----------



## tool

Lots of target practice with 7mm ammo @10m today. That poor 50mm leather spinner didn't survive, the bullseye is gone... I call that good shooting (for me), I go down to 40mm tomorrow, it's dark now.
Enzo Targetmaster, Snipersling black [email protected]%, Warrior Mongol pouch. Awesome setup.


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Valery

A bent piece of wire can be a pretty good shot!


----------



## 43844

__
https://flic.kr/p/2mQuf6Z


----------



## Stankard757

Getting acquainted with my two new additions.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd




----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> View attachment 358940
> View attachment 358941


The RVA natty is saweeeet.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

I put this little catchbox in my trees, 40mm spinner in it. I have a max. distance of 17m to it and I hit this thing with BBs. Amazing. That's a lot of fun.
Enzo Targetmaster, BSB white .50 [email protected]%, Warrior Ninja pouch


----------



## treefork

Shooting the Simple Shot " Sparrow " today . It was a Christmas present to myself . Shooting 3/8" steel with a small microfiber pouch and lighter bands . Banging the spinner pretty good . I like it .


----------



## Hoss

treefork said:


> Shooting the Simple Shot " Sparrow " today . It was a Christmas present to myself . Shooting 3/8" steel with a small microfiber pouch and lighter bands . Banging the spinner pretty good . I like it .
> 
> View attachment 358958


I have a couple myself, they are nice shooters. I'm thinking about giving one of them to my Grandson. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> The RVA natty is saweeeet.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Thanks,its an Amazing shooter,better than i am,lol


----------



## skarrd

this one today


----------



## Jcharmin92

This one from @cromag 








text to


----------



## hoggy

Valery said:


> A bent piece of wire can be a pretty good shot!
> View attachment 358903





Valery said:


> A bent piece of wire can be a pretty good shot!
> View attachment 358903


that's some good shooting


----------



## Ibojoe

Running through the Halbert’s by my buddy Island Made.


----------



## MraK111

(Хорошее время суток.Вот такая умелая рогатка для ремней (плоская резина).С быстроразъемными зажимами для резины (kaydex.Я подумываю о том, чтобы украсить рогатку этой шапочкой.Это колпачок от немецкой авиабомбы времен Второй мировой войны.На нем написано-"снять, прежде чем повесить". Рогатка вроде кастета или гарды для меча =)


----------



## MraK111

7


----------



## Jcharmin92

MraK111 said:


> (Хорошее время суток.Вот такая умелая рогатка для ремней (плоская резина).С быстроразъемными зажимами для резины (kaydex.Я подумываю о том, чтобы украсить рогатку этой шапочкой.Это колпачок от немецкой авиабомбы времен Второй мировой войны.На нем написано-"снять, прежде чем повесить". Рогатка вроде кастета или гарды для меча =)
> View attachment 359092
> 
> View attachment 359087
> 
> View attachment 359093
> 
> View attachment 359096
> 
> View attachment 359095
> 
> View attachment 359094
> 
> View attachment 359091
> 
> View attachment 359090
> 
> View attachment 359089
> 
> View attachment 359088


Very interesting frame!


----------



## MraK111

[ЦИТАТА="Jcharmin92, сообщение: 1552901, участник: 47947"]
Очень интересный кадр!
[/ЦИТАТА]
суровая русская рогатка для настоящих лесных и горных мужиков для драки с медведем гриззли:ЛОЛ::ЛОЛ:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Two of my faves. Dankung titanium flipper and my first and main shooter. Shooting in the rain with kangaroo 9.5 mm and 5/16 steel. Have a wonderful safe day everyone. Keep shooting. 👍🏼


----------



## 43844

__
https://flic.kr/p/2mRrBqE

See full build here,









Ideas on the theme


Here is something I have begun to experiment with, based on ready made tubes for the mainframe, here I use a 4 inch dia aluminium cutoff with a wall thickness of 8.00mm, just about to go under the bandsaw, I will post in stages as I go.




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

The Apprentice said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2mRrBqE
> 
> See full build here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideas on the theme
> 
> 
> Here is something I have begun to experiment with, based on ready made tubes for the mainframe, here I use a 4 inch dia aluminium cutoff with a wall thickness of 8.00mm, just about to go under the bandsaw, I will post in stages as I go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.slingshotforum.com


Nice work! Looks great !


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Running through the Halbert’s by my buddy Island Made.
> View attachment 359001



That sure is a 'proper' fork.


----------



## 43844

Slide-Easy said:


> That sure is a 'proper' fork.


A delightful work of art, one day I might become as good as this, well hopefully.


----------



## 43844

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice work! Looks great !


It works quite nicely but needs a few more tweaks before it is painted.


----------



## skarrd

this one today,with the 1 inch .8 blacks this is a Marble Slingin Monster


----------



## skarrd

skarrd said:


> this one today,with the 1 inch .8 blacks this is a Marble Slingin Monster
> View attachment 359134


late i forgot to hit post yesterday LOL


----------



## Portboy

The Apprentice said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2mRrBqE
> 
> See full build here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideas on the theme
> 
> 
> Here is something I have begun to experiment with, based on ready made tubes for the mainframe, here I use a 4 inch dia aluminium cutoff with a wall thickness of 8.00mm, just about to go under the bandsaw, I will post in stages as I go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.slingshotforum.com


Know that’s different bud like a duck call in a goalie mask pretty cool 😎


----------



## Portboy

Well here what @Stankard757. Probably be shooting had I made it sooner and sent it to him hahaha 🤣


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Today is the vampire slayer. 6.3 active length. 9.5mm and 5/16 steel. Stay safe everyone. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Portboy

Well I a. Warming up to my conus well but the weather not so much. I put that big girl right up the windshield defrost vent crank her high . Keeps my hold hand warm for a few good shots 😂


----------



## tool

Pretty nice weather here, but it's cold. This little beauty warmed me up a bit, today's slingmail: Enzo Targetmaster in G10 Jade. Very cool frame. Shootin' some BBs at a can.


----------



## Portboy

tool said:


> Pretty nice weather here, but it's cold. This little beauty warmed me up a bit, today's slingmail: Enzo Targetmaster in G10 Jade. Very cool frame. Shootin' some BBs at a can.
> View attachment 359234


I love Jade g10 cool flip 😉


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Taking long shots today with all different size ammo to hone my skills. 😂 have a great safe day keep shooting!


----------



## 43844

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> View attachment 359237
> 
> 
> Taking long shots today with all different size ammo to hone my skills. 😂 have a great safe day keep shooting!


Love the ammo pouch, a nice piece of leatherwork, do you have a link to where you can get one of these.


----------



## Sandstorm

Wanted to try out @Wll’s cut of TBG with some 1/4” at 10 yards. This can had some .177 divots in it from a light band set a few days ago but the 
1/4”ers did really well. First time using TBG. I was kind of surprised, I thought it did pretty well too.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

The Apprentice said:


> Love the ammo pouch, a nice piece of leatherwork, do you have a link to where you can get one of these.


it’s a Wilkins pellet pouch for comp shooters. I use it for bearings. There well made. I tried to sign onto there site but it was down. These guys have them. Here is a link. 




__





Wilkins Pellet Pouch 3.5" Brown: Airguns of Arizona






www.airgunsofarizona.com


----------



## Sandstorm

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> View attachment 359237
> 
> 
> Taking long shots today with all different size ammo to hone my skills. 😂 have a great safe day keep shooting!


That whole setup is pretty freaking cool.


----------



## 43844

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> it’s a Wilkins pellet pouch for comp shooters. I use it for bearings. There well made. I tried to sign onto there site but it was down. These guys have them. Here is a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilkins Pellet Pouch 3.5" Brown: Airguns of Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.airgunsofarizona.com


Cheers SS

Found them in the Uk here in the next town from us.









WILKINS PELLET POUCH QUALITY LEATHER- SMALL 2.5 INCH DIAMETER | eBay


Wilkins unique hard leather pellet pouch. Holds approx 100. 22 pellets.



www.ebay.co.uk





Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

The Apprentice said:


> Cheers SS
> 
> Found them in the Uk here in the next town from us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILKINS PELLET POUCH QUALITY LEATHER- SMALL 2.5 INCH DIAMETER | eBay
> 
> 
> Wilkins unique hard leather pellet pouch. Holds approx 100. 22 pellets.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for sharing.


Cool I’m happy you found them. Enjoy.


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild. the wasp uniphoxx is a 1st time shooter and a slingmail from dan ambrosius. the other 2 shot bbs. the uniphoxx got 3 bulls








it's a shooter too/


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Well here what @Stankard757. Probably be shooting had I made it sooner and sent it to him hahaha
> View attachment 359175


And here's what @Portboy WOULD be shooting









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> And here's what @Portboy WOULD be shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Mmm looks like it’s missing one fork lol 😝 interesting


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Well I a. Warming up to my conus well but the weather not so much. I put that big girl right up the windshield defrost vent crank her high . Keeps my hold hand warm for a few good shots
> View attachment 359229
> 
> View attachment 359228


Man up that's above 0° thought you were Canadian

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Man up that's above 0° thought you were Canadian
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Ya that’s 5F I guess 😉 stay tuned we still have short sleeve shirts on 🤥


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Mmm looks like it’s missing one fork lol  interesting


Nah man it's obviously TTF can't ya tell

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Nah man it's obviously TTF can't ya tell
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


No my dang X-ray vision bin acting up in the cold weather strangest thing 🤔


----------



## skarrd

temps here in the 40's,,,,,,even the dogs wont go outside,lol


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

skarrd said:


> temps here in the 40's,,,,,,even the dogs wont go outside,lol


27* here in scranton pa


----------



## tool

Last slingmail this year, I promise. Black G10 Targetmaster, Falcon red in .55. That's some very good elastic. [email protected]% with a 68cm draw. Very fast, very light draw. 260fps with 7mm with ease, max. elongation according to Falcon is about 670%, so there's room for playing around. It's -5°C/23°F, the sun is shining, some target practice on [email protected]


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting! Looks fun!


----------



## Valery

Lightweight tapes and 1/4 inch balls greatly reduce can consumption!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Valery said:


> Lightweight tapes and 1/4 inch balls greatly reduce can consumption!
> View attachment 359286


Increase accuracy and save on steel and $$$ nice shooting!


----------



## Portboy

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Increase accuracy and save on steel and $$$ nice shooting!


Don’t need a ton rubber either or draw weight trying pull out your hand


----------



## Sandstorm

Portboy said:


> Don’t need a ton rubber either or draw weight trying pull out your hand


Yep. As it turns out my cut of TBG was entirely too much rubber for the 1/4”, which I thought it might be. Although it still sent em sailing pretty good I can now stick that band set aside for 3/8” 😂


----------



## Portboy

See how this stuff works


----------



## Sandstorm

Portboy said:


> See how this stuff works
> View attachment 359294


What’s that, like a 1636? Or do you just mean small tubes? Lol. Might as well I’ve got like a bag of each SS type I’ve hardly touched.


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Zombie hunter 2040s 6 inch active length just fooling around with differt size steel. Snapped the bandset. Have a great safe day everyone. Keep shooting


----------



## Roll Fast

Portboy said:


> See how this stuff works
> View attachment 359294


Very neat sir!


----------



## Portboy

Sandstorm said:


> What’s that, like a 1636? Or do you just mean small tubes? Lol. Might as well I’ve got like a bag of each SS type I’ve hardly touched.


You get some small tubes not sure the numbers or 1mm ,2mm,solid then think it goes 1632,1636,2040,1842,1754 than there’s bigger stuff the numbers are the tube measurements. I like 2040 and smaller myself. The green stuff is 1636 and it seems ok


----------



## Portboy

Bin awhile since I long draw frameless after about 20 shots I was getting on to it but had pack it in and do honeydew list haha 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Sandstorm

Portboy said:


> Bin awhile since I long draw frameless after about 20 shots I was getting on to it but had pack it in and do honeydew list haha 🤷‍♂️


I’ll have to give frameless another shot here soon. The tubes kept wanting to roll off my fingers. I think it was kawkan said I probably didn’t have it under enough tension when I did the whole finger twirl around trick. Probably bb’s is where I should start with it maybe,


----------



## skarrd

Sandstorm said:


> I’ll have to give frameless another shot here soon. The tubes kept wanting to roll off my fingers. I think it was kawkan said I probably didn’t have it under enough tension when I did the whole finger twirl around trick. Probably bb’s is where I should start with it maybe,


frameles is a lot of fun,the finger/knuckle roll off is a matter of tension, Good luck


----------



## Portboy

Sandstorm said:


> I’ll have to give frameless another shot here soon. The tubes kept wanting to roll off my fingers. I think it was kawkan said I probably didn’t have it under enough tension when I did the whole finger twirl around trick. Probably bb’s is where I should start with it maybe,


Ya dude bb are fine but make your rig a little lazy them little buggers are fine line of over speeding and not hitting anything no matter how hard you try .


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Shooting the new WASP Moonstone Edition Uniphoxx and the XO.

Uniphoxx: 19x7x.5 SimpleShot bands, 6" active / 35" draw, WASP Pit Pouch
XO: 2040 SimpleShot tubes, 6" active / 35" draw, Homemade Microfiber Pouch
Ammo: 3/8" PGN Clay


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Evening shooting with the Hayes titanium and Micarta hammer. Have a nice day everyone. 👍🏼


----------



## Roll Fast

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Evening shooting with the Hayes titanium and Micarta hammer. Have a nice day everyone. 👍🏼
> 
> View attachment 359328


Oh that looks very nice!
Have not seen a band attachment like that before. Looks good!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Roll Fast said:


> Oh that looks very nice!
> Have not seen a band attachment like that before. Looks good!


I have a lot of shooters. This one is my sons favorite. He loves shooting it. Thank you sir. Have a safe day


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I have a serious problem. I have well over 100 shooters 😂


----------



## treefork

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I have a serious problem. I have well over 100 shooters 😂


Admitting it is the first step .


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

treefork said:


> Admitting it is the first step .


Thank you Marty. It takes a lot to admit this. 😝


----------



## andypandy1

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Evening shooting with the Hayes titanium and Micarta hammer. Have a nice day everyone. 👍🏼
> 
> View attachment 359328


Let’s see more pics of bill hays original please, love seeing them, wondering what frames of his you got laying around.


----------



## Hoss

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I have a serious problem. I have well over 100 shooters


You may have to go to Slingshots Anonymous.

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Hoss said:


> You may have to go to Slingshots Anonymous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


Oh Do I ever! I need serious help.


----------



## skarrd

this one,,,,,,again,








and this one both 5/16s steels


----------



## karaolos

I've been having lots of fun shooting this setup the last few days:














Still getting the hang of it, but I'm getting more accurate by the day. Hitting cans ~50% from 15-20 meters. I'm "bumping" the ammo quite a bit so I don't get any hand hits, but I still get the odd flyer every 10-20 shots...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

karaolos said:


> I've been having lots of fun shooting this setup the last few days:
> View attachment 359347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still getting the hang of it, but I'm getting more accurate by the day. Hitting cans ~50% from 15-20 meters. I'm "bumping" the ammo quite a bit so I don't get any hand hits, but I still get the odd flyer every 10-20 shots...


Nice shooting!


----------



## Roll Fast

Hoss said:


> You may have to go to Slingshots Anonymous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


 
That's good!


----------



## tool

BB target practice, [email protected] with these two beauties. It gets a bit boring, I became pretty good at shooting BBs. I switch to 15-17m distance.


----------



## KawKan

Family in town, but I managed to take 30 shots with a new chain of #32s and old Twiggy!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting tool and kawkan!


----------



## Ryan43

My J-5 EDC pocket parasite today. Running GZK .40 177 cal bbs 14 meters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

Now I know what a J-5 EDC pocket parasite looks like. Mucho nice frame. Enjoy!


----------



## Roll Fast

So this is a little dark - down in the basement tonight.
Newest little Tee frame ash and walnut laminate.
86 x 125 mm w 20 mm fork tips.
Just couldn't drill a hole in the handle so I made up a little para cord wrap sling thing.
Tim Hortons coffee cup pretty much toast and my wife's "stress reliever."
She worked for the County library system and they gave her that little blue guy as a "stress reliever."
They were oh so correct. Nailing that little guy right between the eyes on the first shot is very stress relieving!
Ed


----------



## Portboy

Playing in the cold


----------



## hoggy

4 of a kind today, hoggy wild.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Portboy said:


> Playing in the cold


Nice shooting!


----------



## Portboy

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice shooting!


Thanks need some shooting today 👍 bin on my conus seems like awhile thought try some short frameless


----------



## Ryan43

Trying out the LBS today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Bunnybuster kinda day.

Maple Pocket Shot with Dynawood plamswell.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Sandstorm said:


> I’ll have to give frameless another shot here soon. The tubes kept wanting to roll off my fingers. I think it was kawkan said I probably didn’t have it under enough tension when I did the whole finger twirl around trick. Probably bb’s is where I should start with it maybe,


Ryan, I was having the same issue with the tubes rolling off my index finger too, and it was also Ray who helped by telling me to put more tension on them….helped big time.

There’s also a guy on YouTube that’s a bareback master, check him out too.

I think his channel name is Volp or something like that.
You can also use flat bands for frameless.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Roll Fast said:


> So this is a little dark - down in the basement tonight.
> Newest little Tee frame ash and walnut laminate.
> 86 x 125 mm w 20 mm fork tips.
> Just couldn't drill a hole in the handle so I made up a little para cord wrap sling thing.
> Tim Hortons coffee cup pretty much toast and my wife's "stress reliever."
> She worked for the County library system and they gave her that little blue guy as a "stress reliever."
> They were oh so correct. Nailing that little guy right between the eyes on the first shot is very stress relieving!
> Ed


Nice frame Ed, have you thought about the Hognose lanyard method ? 

I use it a lot on frames I don’t want to drill holes through the face of the handle…..works great. …..you just drill your two holes in a V formation till they meet internally.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

4 of a kind today, hoggy wild.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Shooting some old school gum rubber for Christmas Eve and showing you my favorite natural yew fork from the magnacarta tree in England the tree is over 1500 years old. Awesome grain to it. Keep shooting and merry Christmas and happy holidays. 🎄


----------



## Roll Fast

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice frame Ed, have you thought about the Hognose lanyard method ?
> 
> I use it a lot on frames I don’t want to drill holes through the face of the handle…..works great. …..you just drill your two holes in a V formation till they meet internally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Darrell!
That is great idea.
Am going to give that a try.
Thank you, Ed


----------



## hoggy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice frame Ed, have you thought about the Hognose lanyard method ?
> 
> I use it a lot on frames I don’t want to drill holes through the face of the handle…..works great. …..you just drill your two holes in a V formation till they meet internally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


COOL, nice name too. ha, i kill me.


----------



## The island boy.

Today I’m shooting a pocket thumper made from a skateboard that Island made catapult my brother made for me for my birthday with full butter bands


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

The island boy. said:


> Today I’m shooting a pocket thumper made from a skateboard that Island made catapult my brother made for me for my birthday with full butter bands
> View attachment 359460
> 
> View attachment 359458
> 
> View attachment 359459


Nice thin frame. I like it.


----------



## skarrd

nibbler kind of day today BBs and 5/16s steels,


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

skarrd said:


> nibbler kind of day today BBs and 5/16s steels,
> View attachment 359464


Very nice!


----------



## skarrd

Thank you


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Roll Fast said:


> Thank you Darrell!
> That is great idea.
> Am going to give that a try.
> Thank you, Ed


YW my friend, just be very careful and cognizant of the length of bit protruding from the end of your drill, as it is very easy to drill too deep and accidentally come out the side of the handle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

Oh today I’ll be shootin the 💩 with my family and slinging peace and good will towards man.
I’ll probably be aiming my sights at the pie too. Haven’t chosen a taper yet. Depends on the mass of the pie. If I’ve calculated properly, later I’ll fly straight to the catchbox and hit the can. 😉


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my super bad @$$ natural from sling n shot. Merry Christmas everyone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting my super bad @$$ natural from sling n shot. Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you’re liking that one Eldon….had a chance to try the dedicated BB shooter yet or the Oak frame ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Taking a few shots with the dragonfly micarta. Happy holidays. Stay safe.


----------



## Ryan43

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Glad you’re liking that one Eldon….had a chance to try the dedicated BB shooter yet or the Oak frame ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir I have but I just keep coming back to this one. It just fits right in my hand. I am shooting the small end of that can at 17 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> Yes sir I have but I just keep coming back to this one. It just fits right in my hand. I am shooting the small end of that can at 17 yards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, don’t even think I could see the can , lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

one of my "oldies" this AM,5/16s steels


----------



## Ibojoe

Lovin this mini LBS. My Christmas from J-5


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> one of my "oldies" this AM,5/16s steels
> View attachment 359512
> View attachment 359513
> 
> View attachment 359514


Skarrd, mate tell me about that mini..... is that what I think it is?


----------



## Ryan43

This little guy is definitely competing for my number one spot. The pocket parasite by J 5 precise .50 bands 177 cal bbs 14 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Hat trick today, hoggy wild.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Just came in from firing some steel down range with some 2040s 6 inch active loops and some 1842 tapers both shooters are micarta. 
9.5 mil steel. Have a great safe day everyone. Keep shooting !


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> Skarrd, mate tell me about that mini..... is that what I think it is?


Yep,and they make awesome shooters  they are easy to assemble and you can use the bearing races to hold the bands as well as the ocularis plugs,couple folks on here have them


----------



## skarrd

back to old faithful


----------



## bingo

getting afew shots in new little catch box


----------



## hoggy

Hat trick today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Stankard757

Shield(?) PFS and BbPFS shooting 5/8 marbles









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

bingo said:


> View attachment 359587
> View attachment 359588
> getting afew shots in new little catch box


I noticed a new catch box very cool man


----------



## bingo

Portboy said:


> I noticed a new catch box very cool man


Little surprise gift


----------



## Portboy

Well conus and frameless to end and start the year


----------



## hoggy

These 2 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Stankard757

Today's contestants









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooters everyone and awesome shooting as well!


----------



## Ryan43

My J5 pocket parasite today. Running.40 simple shot die cut tapers and 177 cal bbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Shield(?) PFS and BbPFS shooting 5/8 marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


shield is a good name for it :


----------



## skarrd

this one today remodeled a previous fail and now its a good shooter [took the paint idea from JCharmin}




























home depot flooring sample


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

skarrd said:


> this one today remodeled a previous fail and now its a good shooter [took the paint idea from JCharmin}
> View attachment 359653
> View attachment 359654
> View attachment 359655
> View attachment 359656
> home depot flooring sample


Nice job!!


----------



## skarrd

Thanks,its much better now


----------



## Stankard757

Oooo the CURVES! 

Looking good skarrd

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice one Steven ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Oooo the CURVES!
> 
> Looking good skarrd
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Thanks,love curves


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

skarrd said:


> Thanks,love curves


Oooh I love curves. Very nice! 😳


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice one Steven !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Darrell,its always nice to save a "fail" and turn it into a something


----------



## skarrd

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Oooh I love curves. Very nice! 😳


Thanks ,these curves are Much better than the original ones,lol


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

skarrd said:


> Thanks ,these curves are Much better than the original ones,lol


All curves are excellent. 😝 Even when I try to curve my shots like the matrix. I pull the pouch to the side and twist and curve it at my target. It’s always in slow motion of course. 🤣


----------



## skarrd

have not mastered the curvature of shot,,,,,,,yet,cuz now i gotta try,LOL


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> Thanks Darrell,its always nice to save a "fail" and turn it into a something


Hahaha the majority of mine always start as fails

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimbo

Took the pics without bands, but shot today and just loving it, a Conus made in micarta.


----------



## tool

I didn't have much time for shooting around Christmas. I prepared most of the food for a gang of 7 adults + 6 children. I'm just shootin' BBs out of my basement onto a leather bag in my trees. Have a good time, all.

Godspeed


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my sniper sling G10 pocket shooter this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

skarrd said:


> have not mastered the curvature of shot,,,,,,,yet,cuz now i gotta try,LOL


E


Ryan43 said:


> Shooting my sniper sling G10 pocket shooter this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice small frame. I like it.


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Popping a couple shots off with the g10 / micarta ring shooter with bloodwood swells. Pseudo 1842s 9.5 steel.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bimbo said:


> Took the pics without bands, but shot today and just loving it, a Conus made in micarta.
> View attachment 359721


That is one Bad-A$$ Conus!


----------



## whadafork

Testing a few new frames today, and they don't disappoint.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

That's a cool idea to band up a frame with Falcon. I did it one way, the other way, bot not twisted. Ty for that. It gives an inderdasting look.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I have to say this 10mm titanium dankung wrapped in kangaroo is competing for my pocket. It’s an old dankung. I’m not crazy about the new styles. Forged shooter near it is just candy. 😉 looped 2040 6 inch active. 9.5mm steel. Keep shooting everyone.


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> this one today remodeled a previous fail and now its a good shooter [took the paint idea from JCharmin}
> View attachment 359653
> View attachment 359654
> View attachment 359655
> View attachment 359656
> home depot flooring sample


Love it! Paint job is looking 👍


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Love it! Paint job is looking 👍


Thanks,had to try it after seeing yours


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Hahaha the majority of mine always start as fails
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


yeah you think a design will work a certain way,and then when made it doesnt,lol.everything works on paper,,,,,,


----------



## bingo

mule shooting 9.5s 100 %slingshot .70


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

firing a couple off with soft black micarta. 2040 loops 6 inch active, 9.5 steel. Keep shooting have a great day!


----------



## Ibojoe

LBS baby!!


----------



## skarrd

these 2 earlier today,5/16s steels,








Then the turtle and BBs [177cal] on the insomnia range just a bit ago


----------



## Roll Fast

skarrd said:


> these 2 earlier today,5/16s steels,
> View attachment 359817
> 
> Then the turtle and BBs [177cal] on the insomnia range just a bit ago
> View attachment 359818
> View attachment 359819


Oh wow! That is quite a frame shape.
Trying to picture where you various hand parts fit to that unit. Thinking it might be very comfortable........


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting the pocket ranger classic today. Running.45 GZK 177 cal bbs 15 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

Mine arrived today, together with a Ranger 2020 OTT. I‘m out and about over the weekend, so no shooting with the new toys…


----------



## Ryan43

What a shame. You are so missing out on a good shooter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

I’ll catch up next week. Now it’s two days of good food and family gathering. But I have a targetmaster and some BBs in my luggage…😅


----------



## Ryan43

tool said:


> I’ll catch up next week. Now it’s two days of good food and family gathering. But I have a targetmaster and some BBs in my luggage…


Happy holidays 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

Same to you and everyone else.


----------



## madmax96

Last target practice this year, stay healthy to all the peeps here 🙏🏻. 24-12 .6 SS as usual 💥


----------



## Stankard757

Some shootin to start the weekend









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Portboy said:


> Playing in the cold


Nice shooting!!


----------



## Portboy

Shooting this


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Portboy said:


> Shooting this


Really cool. How does it shoot for you?


----------



## skarrd

Roll Fast said:


> Oh wow! That is quite a frame shape.
> Trying to picture where you various hand parts fit to that unit. Thinking it might be very comfortable........


thank you,they are both PFS holds,both very comfy,






















and the "coffin"














the knuckle booboo was from another sling,lol


----------



## skarrd

tried the fatty out with different band setup,no fork hits,one knuckle duster tho,lol. using 1 inch straight cut Simple Shot.8 ,with an 8 inch AL,and 3/8s steels


----------



## Jcharmin92

Stankard757 said:


> Some shootin to start the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Ive got an awesome dagger that matches that frame on the left perfectly


----------



## karaolos

First shoot of the year with this wonky natty...

















It finally stopped raining, the creek is going and I feel I can thread needles with this setup! Shooting 6mm with 15-10mm 0.45mm Precise. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## tool

Happy new year, fellas. Cans are everywhere, even at my in-laws hedge. Some new year BB shooting. Have a good time.


----------



## karaolos

tool said:


> Happy new year, fellas. Cans are everywhere, even at my in-laws hedge. Some new year BB shooting. Have a good time.
> View attachment 359872


These Target Master Enzos you keep posting are all gorgeous!


----------



## tool

karaolos said:


> These Target Master Enzos you keep posting are all gorgeous!


Ty. I like this frame a lot. Here’s another one…


----------



## KawKan

Banging BBs in the basement with my new Flippin Pickle!








This thing may be lighter than the OPFS in 1/4-inch ply!


----------



## hoggy

Just the 1 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

hoggy said:


> Just the 1 today, hoggy wild.
> View attachment 359917


Nice pseudo’s!


----------



## Stankard757

Coffin PFS and a mini OPFS 









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Coffin PFS and a mini OPFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Nice brother,you really did it Justice


----------



## skarrd

this one today


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> Nice brother,you really did it Justice


Thanks man lovin' it

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast

First shot of 2022 is the just finished Para Tee with paracord wrap and a formed pocket pouch.
Crazy accurate with the formed pouch - really, really liking it!
Although, that sharp edge of the pouch slaps the fingers pretty hard; so, used an open hand grip on the frame like an Olympic archer and let the sling catch the frame after the shot. Slap went away and probably more accurate to boot.
Love this little guy!


----------



## hoggy

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice pseudo’s!


thanks brother figer


----------



## 43844

P1030246 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


----------



## MraK111




----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild. hunter camo xt, pocket predator prototype, and tripwire pegasus.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Taking a walk and plinking with some 9.5 steel and looped 2040’s , 6inch active and she is Sporting blue kangaroo underwear 😉


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Bird’s eye Halbert and 44 lead
> View attachment 357012


Man thats a beauty right there! Happy new year brother


----------



## ATO75

hoggy said:


> hat trick today, hoggy wild. hunter camo xt, pocket predator prototype, and tripwire pegasus.
> View attachment 359971


Nice shooting Brother Hoggy! Happy new year brother


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> Ibojoe curve today
> View attachment 357033


Happy new year brother. Georgous frame!


Ryan43 said:


> Pocket ranger classic and 177 bbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice frame, who makes it?


----------



## Ryan43

ATO75 said:


> Happy new year brother. Georgous frame!
> 
> Nice frame, who makes it?


Bill Hayes pocket predator. You can get it in black or jade G10. One of my all time favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

ATO75 said:


> Nice shooting Brother Hoggy! Happy new year brother


thanks brother figer good to hear from you.


----------



## Portboy

Not feeling the best or shooting the best 🤒but couple shots


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Shooting my favorite today. Looped 2040’s 6inch active, 9.5 steel. She is wearing a new kangaroo lace dress and kangaroo underwear (Pouch). This is a custom one batch of “super pouches”. They are black chrome Kangaroo laminated on pig. Keep
Shooting!


----------



## tool

Some slingmail from the end of 2021. That was quick, @Bill Hays, thank you very much, sir. I still have to put a band on the Pocket Ranger, but this G10 Ranger 2020 OTT is a keeper. So comfortable to hold, very organic. I will band it up with a longer band, @Slide-Easy pointed me in the direction to try Bill's style of shooting again. What frame will be better suited for this task than one of his frames?


----------



## tool

Bands on both new toys. You were absolutely correct, @Ryan43, the Pocket Ranger is a brilliant shooter. Pocket Ranger is set up for BBs, the 2020 OTT for establishing a floating anchor. This time the band seems a bit too short, but I get 5-7 out of ten sometimes. I have to practice this a lot, but after watching Bill's videos again, I guess I got the idea.


----------



## Ryan43

tool said:


> Bands on both new toys. You were absolutely correct, @Ryan43, the Pocket Ranger is a brilliant shooter. Pocket Ranger is set up for BBs, the 2020 OTT for establishing a floating anchor. This time the band seems a bit too short, but I get 5-7 out of ten sometimes. I have to practice this a lot, but after watching Bill's videos again, I guess I got the idea.
> View attachment 360084


Super awesome my friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Afternoon walk for afew shots 🎯👍


----------



## skarrd

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Shooting my favorite today. Looped 2040’s 6inch active, 9.5 steel. She is wearing a new kangaroo lace dress and kangaroo underwear (Pouch). This is a custom one batch of “super pouches”. They are black chrome Kangaroo laminated on pig. Keep
> Shooting!
> 
> View attachment 360041


good looking sling and nice pouch


----------



## skarrd

tool said:


> Some slingmail from the end of 2021. That was quick, @Bill Hays, thank you very much, sir. I still have to put a band on the Pocket Ranger, but this G10 Ranger 2020 OTT is a keeper. So comfortable to hold, very organic. I will band it up with a longer band, @Slide-Easy pointed me in the direction to try Bill's style of shooting again. What frame will be better suited for this task than one of his frames?
> View attachment 360070


excellent nsling,really like the ammo carrier as well,


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> View attachment 360095
> Afternoon walk for afew shots 🎯👍


couple good looking slings there


----------



## skarrd

this one today


----------



## tool

I set up a Targetmaster for shooting with a floating anchor, Bill Hays style holding the pouch sideways. I cut the band a bit longer than yesterday, 17cm active vs 15cm, much better. First can cut at 15m. Precision on spinners could be better, but this can had a short lifespan. I have to practice this style a lot, but I don’t think that I will return to my short-draw fixed anchor (except for BBs). This kind of shooting generates some serious power with a very light draw.
BSB white .50, [email protected] active, 7-8mm ammo. I don’t know the draw length, I draw by feel atm until I find the spot which is the most comfortable.
This is a lot of fun.


----------



## Portboy




----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Portboy said:


> View attachment 360140


I like how dark the leather is on your ammo holder from use, Nice minimalist design too. Good work. Nice shooting and Keep shooting!


----------



## Portboy

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I like how dark the leather is on your ammo holder from use, Nice minimalist design too. Good work. Nice shooting and Keep shooting!


Ya had it for couple years now it doesn’t have the easy life . Works well getting balls out of box just give it a swish around lol


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Made a lil skirt for her dress out of kangaroo and a hand made Spartan helm made from bronze and sterling silver. With a lil tassel. 😂 all different steel and 6 inch active loops 2040. By the way everyone has really nice shooters. I love seeing them. Keep shooting.


----------



## hoggy

ebay slingmail today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Portboy

hoggy said:


> ebay slingmail today, hoggy wild.
> View attachment 360157


That one trapwires frames?


----------



## hoggy

Portboy said:


> That one trapwires frames?


yes sir, it. is


----------



## Stankard757

These 2 .177 night time porch light shooting and a Little Sumpin









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> These 2 .177 night time porch light shooting and a Little Sumpin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Happy to see your hitting the can and not your finger 🤭


----------



## Stankard757

Since I'm not very smart and stubborn. I have shot it more than any of the others and the little demon has admitted it's defeat and is now one of my more consistent shooters.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Since I'm not very smart and stubborn. I have shot it more than any of the others and the little demon has admitted it's defeat and is now one of my more consistent shooters.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


good to here me and that frame never seen eye to eye at all . It’s found itself a home finally I wondered if it ever would after getting kicked out of Steve’s lol .


----------



## Stankard757

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> These 2 .177 night time porch light shooting and a Little Sumpin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Very Nice


----------



## skarrd

this one today


----------



## karaolos

Continuing with over the thumb... BBs full butterfly with 2mm solid cord latex. Maybe a ridiculous setup but I'm having lots of fun with it!


----------



## Ibojoe

Popped the top right off this one with my skateboard LBS by J-5


----------



## Bimbo

karaolos said:


> Continuing with over the thumb... BBs full butterfly with 2mm solid cord latex. Maybe a ridiculous setup but I'm having lots of fun with it!


Those are some big balls you are shooting with... and i don't mean the ammo!! over the thumb shooting at full butterfly... DAMN!!


----------



## karaolos

Bimbo said:


> Those are some big balls you are shooting with... and i don't mean the ammo!! over the thumb shooting at full butterfly... DAMN!!


I try not to think about it too much and do it the same every time. The draw is so light, I have no issue controlling it. Also, I am really bumping the pouch - there's no way it will travel straight if it leaves the fingers like that...

Frameless over thumb is how I saw my grandfather do it. It wasn't full butterfly but the principle was the same. Old timers used to hunt with birdshot loads, shooting over thumb.


----------



## 43844

Just wrapped my earlier ascender convert today, this has transformed her and stopped the very slipery finish from moving around, really getting into this wrap MO.

P1030251 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


----------



## Northerner

The Apprentice said:


> Just wrapped my earlier ascender convert today, this has transformed her and stopped the very slipery finish from moving around, really getting into this wrap MO.
> 
> P1030251 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


How did you secure the tubes? Ball-in-tube on the other side?


----------



## 43844

Northerner said:


> How did you secure the tubes? Ball-in-tube on the other side?


Yes ball in tube MO, no slot, the tube is pulled through the hole in the fork with a thread loope and the hole at the back has a small 60 degree taper to act as a locking shoulder, this also stops the fork from cutting the band at the ball end.

Make the hole in the fork 4.5 for a 6.00mm tube OD/5.50mm ball to get the best hold withouth needing to add a cable tie or glue.


----------



## Stankard757

Shield w/ marbles and pocket shooter w/.177









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Got this HGH in the mail today. I was able to get about 20 shots through it before it got too dark. I cant wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Slide-Easy

ATO75 said:


> Got this HGH in the mail today. I was able to get about 20 shots through it before it got too dark. I cant wait until tomorrow!


That really is a nice, proper fork. I sure would like to have one.


----------



## Highway41

Very nice! My much better half ordered me a Evo Field Pro last night, so the wait begins.


----------



## Hoss

Very nice looking slingshot. What is the fork tip width? 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Slide-Easy said:


> That really is a nice, proper fork. I sure would like to have one.


You can find them at Catty Shack Catapults. It comes in a really nice leather case too.


----------



## ATO75

Highway41 said:


> Very nice! My much better half ordered me a Evo Field Pro last night, so the wait begins.


I have the original evo it is a great frame. Wish the clipped version was available then. 


Hoss said:


> Very nice looking slingshot. What is the fork tip width?
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


27mm, 95mm fork width, 135 oal


----------



## Ryan43

My new pocket ranger classic tonight. Running GZK .40 1/4 in steel 12 yards 5cm spinner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highway41

ATO75 said:


> I have the original evo it is a great frame. Wish the clipped version was available then.


Watched your video a couple of times while considering it, good review . Not planning on wrapping it out of the box but I do like a lanyard so may end up doing it later.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Eldon, love that Jade / natural G10
( you ever get tired of it, please put me on your “definitely willing to trade for it “ list, lol.

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

I will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the jade/natural g10 quite a bit.


----------



## tool

@Ryan43 nice Pocket Ranger. I have to resist.

Ranger 2020 OTT, training with a floating anchor, it gets better and better.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> @Ryan43 nice Pocket Ranger. I have to resist.
> 
> Ranger 2020 OTT, training with a floating anchor, it gets better and better.
> View attachment 360247


That is a nice looking fork.


----------



## tool

Yup. Bill knows what he's doing. This frame is brilliant.


----------



## tool

It's so cold an windy and slowly gettin' dark, I had to quit target shooting outdoors. So I replaced some broken bands, all shooters tied up again. Now I'll have some fun with BBs out of my basement, rotating through my favorite BB shooters. 
I have a moving target in my trees due to the wind...


----------



## Ryan43

tool said:


> It's so cold an windy and slowly gettin' dark, I had to quit target shooting outdoors. So I replaced some broken bands, all shooters tied up again. Now I'll have some fun with BBs out of my basement, rotating through my favorite BB shooters.
> I have a moving target in my trees due to the wind...
> View attachment 360252
> 
> 
> View attachment 360253


Nice collection there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

as promised hat trick today, hoggy wild. the dragon claw, custom small ranger & custom boyshot. all 3 got bulls as the pic & hoggy wild target shows. hoggy wild seal of approval.


----------



## Hoss

ATO75 said:


> Got this HGH in the mail today. I was able to get about 20 shots through it before it got too dark. I cant wait until tomorrow!


Just wanted to let you know that by posting this picture you cost my some green backs.

I ordered one from Catty Shack today, shipping was unbelievable over $50.00 for express. I've been wanting a wide tip slingshot for a good hunting setup, so I think it will be a good investment.

Even though the picture cost me I'm glad you posted it. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Hoss said:


> Just wanted to let you know that by posting this picture you cost my some green backs.
> 
> I ordered one from Catty Shack today, shipping was unbelievable over $50.00 for express. I've been wanting a wide tip slingshot for a good hunting setup, so I think it will be a good investment.
> 
> Even though the picture cost me I'm glad you posted it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Oh man I did a little more shooting with it today. I think you will like this frame. I have made a few orders from catty shack. Wayne's products are expensive but it is all top quality. I always get the regular shipping and just wait for it.......its tuff but I try to save money where I can.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Hoss said:


> Just wanted to let you know that by posting this picture you cost my some green backs.
> 
> I ordered one from Catty Shack today, shipping was unbelievable over $50.00 for express. I've been wanting a wide tip slingshot for a good hunting setup, so I think it will be a good investment.
> 
> Even though the picture cost me I'm glad you posted it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


I just went on and put one in the cart, but didn't check out. I really would like to have a Hedgerow Hunter with full grooves.


----------



## Island made

Heavy hitters today. I was reminded at just how slow elastic is in the cold.


----------



## skarrd

these today,in between rain showers,


----------



## Hoss

ATO75 said:


> Oh man I did a little more shooting with it today. I think you will like this frame. I have made a few orders from catty shack. Wayne's products are expensive but it is all top quality. I always get the regular shipping and just wait for it.......its tuff but I try to save money where I can.


I don't know what it cost you where you live but when all said and done the slingshot cost me $176.25 US dollars. 

All most makes me not want to shoot it. You notice I said all most, Lord willing I'll have it banded up and ready to shoot on the day of arrival. 

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Hoss said:


> I don't know what it cost you where you live but when all said and done the slingshot cost me $176.25 US dollars.
> 
> All most makes me not want to shoot it. You notice I said all most, Lord willing I'll have it banded up and ready to shoot on the day of arrival.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


Great Day in The Morning!!!!!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Heavy hitters today. I was reminded at just how slow elastic is in the cold.
> View attachment 360308
> View attachment 360309


Now that is a pair of 'Proper Forks' that point instinctively with no adjustments needed before release. I would love to have all three...
A Heavy Hitter, a Pocket Thumper and a Halberd all in one of those hard cases with that egg-crate foam.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

loving this old school polished dankung 10mm titanium ring shooter. I wrapped it in one piece whisky kangaroo lace. 2040’s 6 inch active loops / all different steel. Keep shooting! Nice shooters and shooting everyone!


----------



## Island made

Slide-Easy said:


> Now that is a pair of 'Proper Forks' that point instinctively with no adjustments needed before release. I would love to have all three...
> A Heavy Hitter, a Pocket Thumper and a Halberd all in one of those hard cases with that egg-crate foam.


Thanks brother! I’m still working on getting all 3 lol.


----------



## KawKan

Another basement session - 6mm AirSoft pellets powered by #64 bands on this fun shooter from Snipersling.


----------



## Portboy

Island made said:


> Heavy hitters today. I was reminded at just how slow elastic is in the cold.
> View attachment 360308
> View attachment 360309


Yep 👍 the cold take the snap right out of it haha . Sweet frames dude


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Thanks brother! I’m still working on getting all 3 lol.


You are one of the absolute, finest makers in the world, and that is not just a random compliment...it is an absolute fact.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Thanks brother! I’m still working on getting all 3 lol.


You put them together as you see fit, when you feel like it. I will make sure you are well compensated....but you know I am an addict.


----------



## karaolos

KawKan said:


> Another basement session - 6mm AirSoft pellets powered by #64 bands on this fun shooter from Snipersling.
> View attachment 360375


Cool little frame, but I have to admit these hand drawn shaded targets catch my attention... That's dedication and enjoyment of every aspect of the hobby.


----------



## Whytey

Decided to chop the forks on my first acacia natty making the tips level..... man did I find it difficult to attach the bands.😖 Need to watch more youtube.
Anyhow, it shot well. 10m, minute of can.


----------



## Island made

Portboy said:


> Yep 👍 the cold take the snap right out of it haha . Sweet frames dude


yes it sure does.
Thanks, bro!


----------



## Island made

Slide-Easy said:


> You are one of the absolute, finest makers in the world, and that is not just a random compliment...it is an absolute fact.


Thanks, Stuart


----------



## Island made

Slide-Easy said:


> You put them together as you see fit, when you feel like it. I will make sure you are well compensated....but you know I am an addict.


What’s your favourite fork width??? A little elf might need to know…


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> What’s your favourite fork width??? A little elf might need to know…


85-90mm


----------



## skarrd

this one today


----------



## tool

I like "Bill Hays style" shooting more and more. Once I figured out the fluid motion to setup the frame and my pouch hand and where the top band has to touch my cheekbone, things fell into place quickly. 3-5/5, 5-8/10 on a 40mm spinner @7m was my result for today after 1h of practice. I'm quite satisfied with that. I can also hit a 80mm spinner repeatedly @ 15m hanging in my hence in the garden.
Very happy I gave it another try (thanks, @Slide-Easy). The first time I tried shooting this way was quite bad, but after watching Bill's videos over an over again, the penny dropped.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> I like "Bill Hays style" shooting more and more. Once I figured out the fluid motion to setup the frame and my pouch hand and where the top band has to touch my cheekbone, things fell into place quickly. 3-5/5, 5-8/10 on a 40mm spinner @7m was my result for today after 1h of practice. I'm quite satisfied with that. I can also hit a 80mm spinner repeatedly @ 15m hanging in my hence in the garden.
> Very happy I gave it another try (thanks, @Slide-Easy). The first time I tried shooting this way was quite bad, but after watching Bill's videos over an over again, the penny dropped.
> View attachment 360413


I am glad it worked out for you. I left the point out about touching the band to your cheekbone...I wasn't sure how how you would take it in writing.


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> I am glad it worked out for you. I left the point out about touching the band to your cheekbone...I wasn't sure how how you would take it in writing.


Np, I had to watch the videos again. The key is this one fluid motion to bring the whole system up. I'm far from being consistent. Today I had a great session, that may differ tomorrow, but this time I understood the underlying principles. When I tried shooting like this a few weeks ago, I first pushed forward, then pulled back, then I raised the bands. That didn't work.
One motion, align the bands, touch the cheekbone, shoot. Muscle memory will refine this movement over time. I'm just a beginner, but today I'm happy, I had a lot of fun and a lot of good hits.

Oh, btw... This Ranger OTT is a darn good slingshot.


----------



## Ibojoe

TheTiny Treeman Challice


----------



## Roll Fast

KawKan said:


> Another basement session - 6mm AirSoft pellets powered by #64 bands on this fun shooter from Snipersling.
> View attachment 360375


Love that little target! Very clean looking.
Did you make up a stamp?


----------



## Roll Fast

Ibojoe said:


> TheTiny Treeman Challice
> View attachment 360421
> View attachment 360422


Very nice!
Love the facets on the base of the frame. Very nice clean looking band tie on as well.


----------



## KawKan

karaolos said:


> Cool little frame, but I have to admit these hand drawn shaded targets catch my attention... That's dedication and enjoyment of every aspect of the hobby.


Thanks, but I don't make these by hand. I made up a little kit, with the tip of a crutch as a stamp, a stamp pad, and a hole punch. It all fits in a sandwich bag. I started using old business cards, but switched to index cards so I can keep track of my misses. LOL!


----------



## KawKan

Roll Fast said:


> Love that little target! Very clean looking.
> Did you make up a stamp?


I used a crutch tip! End is a circle, the other a bullseye!


----------



## Bimbo

KawKan said:


> I used a crutch tip! End is a circle, the other a bullseye!


Awesome idea @KawKan i will definetly use it!


----------



## Bimbo

Shooting my favorite PPFS (Pink PFS) with .65 precise 18-12mm slinging 3/8 steel


----------



## Hoss

tool said:


> Np, I had to watch the videos again. The key is this one fluid motion to bring the whole system up. I'm far from being consistent. Today I had a great session, that may differ tomorrow, but this time I understood the underlying principles. When I tried shooting like this a few weeks ago, I first pushed forward, then pulled back, then I raised the bands. That didn't work.
> One motion, align the bands, touch the cheekbone, shoot. Muscle memory will refine this movement over time. I'm just a beginner, but today I'm happy, I had a lot of fun and a lot of good hits.
> 
> Oh, btw... This Ranger OTT is a darn good slingshot.


What videos are you referring to?
Do you have a link?

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

Hoss said:


> What videos are you referring to?
> Do you have a link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Bill Hays' shooting videos. Here's a link, look especially at "Bringing it all together. Mental and physical aspects to be aware of."
Shooting Pocket Predator Slingshots


----------



## Stankard757

After a long weekend at work Crepe Myrtle gapper .6 SS black 3/4 BFly and Butcher Block ICE PFS 2040s BFly. 3/8 steel









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> TheTiny Treeman Challice
> View attachment 360421
> View attachment 360422


That is a fine looking fork.


----------



## Whytey

Well, today's session was my first shooting frameless.
Trial shot one clay ball indoors last night and grinned so today I went for it..... 10m 8mm steel .50 Snipersling yellow 15mm straights, short draw behind head.
Managed some can hits after working out thumb placement to achieve equal band lengths and shist started happening.
No hand hits😅

@Portboy
Thanks for posting this wrist support lanyard style.


----------



## Ibojoe

Thanks buddy. 
as far as naturals go Chris is the best. I love my collection.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Well, today's session was my first shooting frameless.
> Trial shot one clay ball indoors last night and grinned so today I went for it..... 10m 8mm steel .50 Snipersling yellow 15mm straights, short draw behind head.
> Managed some can hits after working out thumb placement to achieve equal band lengths and shist started happening.
> No hand hits😅
> 
> @Portboy
> Thanks for posting this wrist support lanyard style.
> View attachment 360441
> 
> View attachment 360440


Right on fella new ya could do it like a champ 👍it start feeling normal few more goes


----------



## Ibojoe

Bimbo said:


> Shooting my favorite PPFS (Pink PFS) with .65 precise 18-12mm slinging 3/8 steel
> 
> View attachment 360431


Holy smokes!! Love that one!


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> Right on fella new ya could do it like a champ 👍it start feeling normal few more goes



Now I need to make a new bandset for 3/4 butterfly.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Now I need to make a new bandset for 3/4 butterfly.


Baby steps my friend 😉 if your going get yourself it’s once you get comfortable. But if that’s how you normally shot jump in two feet haha love it man


----------



## Whytey

So, I made the new frameless bandset for 3/4 butterfly, same specs but 320mm cut lengths.
No problems aside from consistency but managed a dozen or so can hits..... funny how you just know a certain shot is spot-on before release. 
Also got a very minor cheek stinger as my bloody thumb slipped off the lower band once at full draw.


----------



## Stankard757

My SLING-N-SHOT gapper and my latest addition courtesy of @MIsling









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> So, I made the new frameless bandset for 3/4 butterfly, same specs but 320mm cut lengths.
> No problems aside from consistency but managed a dozen or so can hits..... funny how you just know a certain shot is spot-on before release.
> Also got a very minor cheek stinger as my bloody thumb slipped off the lower band once at full draw.


thats your sacrifice to the sling gods,all smooth sailing now


----------



## skarrd

thes 2 from yesterday,be careful using old cans ya never know whts made a home in them lol





















3/8s steels


----------



## skarrd

tag team with the micros 5/16s steels















and finished the day with "ol reliable" second can showed its bottom so i shot it 5 hits,3 dinks,


----------



## Whytey




----------



## tool

PP Ranger OTT, .5". Man, I really like this frame. Falcon red .5, [email protected] active, 7mm ammo, 10m distance, 50mm spinner.


----------



## Bimbo

Change of hue today, but still PPPFS (Pretty Pink PFS) one of my favorite big booty frames
.65 precise, 18-12mm chucking 3/8 steel


----------



## tool

Very sexy.


----------



## hoggy

skarrd said:


> thes 2 from yesterday,be careful using old cans ya never know whts made a home in them lol
> View attachment 360488
> View attachment 360489
> View attachment 360490
> 3/8s steels


cool, repell the invaders, hoggy wild


----------



## hoggy

4 kit PP kit builds today, hoggy wild. tube master, ranger, seal & HTS. was shooting at a toilet paper roll sized circle. would've got more bulls with my normal can bottom size circle. so back to that tomorrow.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bimbo said:


> Change of hue today, but still PPPFS (Pretty Pink PFS) one of my favorite big booty frames
> .65 precise, 18-12mm chucking 3/8 steel
> 
> View attachment 360529


I love a Phat A$$ ! There is nothing, on Earth, any more comfortable to ride.


----------



## skarrd

this today,just to renew the frameless feel,2040s and 5/16s steels


----------



## raventree78

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> loving this old school polished dankung 10mm titanium ring shooter. I wrapped it in one piece whisky kangaroo lace. 2040’s 6 inch active loops / all different steel. Keep shooting! Nice shooters and shooting everyone!
> 
> View attachment 360371



I just wanted to say I am mesmerized by the way you wrapped that leather on that frame. If you ever get bored I for one would be appreciative of a tutorial on how to do the wrap, thanks and again beautiful work


----------



## Stankard757

Bug dressed with GZK .5 kinda short draw









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

BBs today. The sun is shining, but it's very cold...










Edit: fresh can, fresh frame.


----------



## tool

Some target practice with 8mm ammo @10m. Jade WASP Enzo Targetmaster, Snipersling black .50, [email protected] active. Pretty snappy, I like BSB white a bit better, but this band is fast. 260-270fps with 8mm, the draw weight is to be neglected... I never got that speed with a face anchor, at least not with a draw weight I could accept. Floating anchor towards 1/4, 1/2 Butterfly is my new passion.


----------



## bingo

Afew shots on the spinner NLS frame🎯👍


----------



## Bimbo

My Fancy A$$ PFS mule got pimped today with fiber optic aiming point.

Seems to be doing its job.


----------



## KawKan

Freezing rain and snow in the forecast. But this afternoon is sunny and warm!
Shooting 3/8-inch steel with 2040 butterfly, .60 butterfly and .60 semi-butterfly.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Finally, getting back to a bit of shooting after the SARs virus and Pneumonia had their way it me. Hell, my hands lost 5lbs each. I don't even recognize them. Shooting my Taurus Pro out to 35 yards today. This is one nice fork. I wish I could send it around so all of you people so that you could try it...but I can't. They say it is the thought that counts.


----------



## Bimbo

Slide-Easy said:


> Finally, getting back to a bit of shooting after the SARs virus and Pneumonia had their way it me. Hell, my hands lost 5lbs each. I don't even recognize them. Shooting my Taurus Pro out to 35 yards today. This is one nice fork. I wish I could send it around so all of you people so that you could try it...but I can't. They say it is the thought that counts.
> 
> View attachment 360585
> View attachment 360586


Glado to hear you are better Bro!


----------



## Ryan43

Got some decent weather today. Shooting my J5 pocket parasite. Running GZK .40 and 177 cal bbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast

Got some replacement Pocket Shot orange plastic ammo delivered today and went down stairs (where it is warm & dry) with a couple favourites!
These shoot real nice. New bands (250 mm long) on the board cut and with all that extra length tried a half butterfly draw. Wow, does that sent 'em downrange like a laser! 
And its nice to have lots of ammo again! Those Tim's cups don't stand a chance!


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> Finally, getting back to a bit of shooting after the SARs virus and Pneumonia had their way it me. Hell, my hands lost 5lbs each. I don't even recognize them. Shooting my Taurus Pro out to 35 yards today. This is one nice fork. I wish I could send it around so all of you people so that you could try it...but I can't. They say it is the thought that counts.
> 
> View attachment 360585
> View attachment 360586


Glad to hear your feeling better bud


----------



## skarrd

changed the carabiner for a slightly smaller one and made all the difference


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> Glad to hear your feeling better bud


Thanks Brother!


----------



## Jcharmin92

This homemade frame today. 







l


----------



## tool

BBs a bit over 1/4 butterfly. That's interesting. Had to find a good cut, 6mm, 8mm straight were too slow, 12-8mm, well, my left index finger is still numb. [email protected],5cm active length works pretty good.


----------



## Bimbo

tool said:


> BBs a bit over 1/4 butterfly. That's interesting. Had to find a good cut, 6mm, 8mm straight were too slow, 12-8mm, well, my left index finger is still numb. [email protected],5cm active length works pretty good.
> View attachment 360607


Are you shooting .177 bbs with that taper? What thickness bands are you using? I have still to find a suitable taper for full butterfly BBS.


----------



## whadafork

Late night practice with the Leopard Shark


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

Bimbo said:


> Are you shooting .177 bbs with that taper? What thickness bands are you using? I have still to find a suitable taper for full butterfly BBS.


Yes, .177. It's not full butterfly, more 1/4-1/2, I'm just gettin' into butterfly shooting. Band is BSB white .50. I need to get me some .40-.45. For full butterfly maybe try 6 or 8mm straight. On a short draw I use the same band with [email protected] active. Speed is about the same.


----------



## Bimbo

tool said:


> Yes, .177. It's not full butterfly, more 1/4-1/2, I'm just gettin' into butterfly shooting. Band is BSB white .50. I need to get me some .40-.45. For full butterfly maybe try 6 or 8mm straight. On a short draw I use the same band with [email protected] active. Speed is about the same.


I tried .60 bsb, straight cut 5mm and 8mm full buttefly bands for 1/4 steel ammo, both sets send them flying fast as hell, but it was way too much for .177

Maybe i'll try thinner latex next time, i think i have some .45 laying around somewhere, i do have 1362 and 1363 tubes, but i cant even hit the catchbox with them


----------



## tool

Yeah, imo .60 is way too much band for [email protected] butterfly.


----------



## hoggy

Jcharmin92 said:


> This homemade frame today.
> View attachment 360601
> l


SWEET


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today, hoggy wild. a lil plinker made by DSIL, a frame by Kenneth ***** i call the KDSpecial & a Smos Slings natty. bullseekers one & all.


----------



## bingo

Afew shot with the natty 8.7 steel 100 % slingshot .65 in


----------



## Jcharmin92

hoggy said:


> SWEET


Thanks hoggy it's a good pinch grip frame for sure


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Shooting 2 of my faves today. Titanium dankung and hand forged with copper ring shooter. Both are 6 inch active 1632’s shooting 5/16 steel. Have a great day everyone. Keep shooting!


----------



## Jcharmin92

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Shooting 2 of my faves today. Titanium dankung and hand forged with copper ring shooter. Both are 6 inch active 1632’s shooting 5/16 steel. Have a great day everyone. Keep shooting!
> 
> View attachment 360624


Very cool! Great photo too 👍


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Jcharmin92 said:


> Very cool! Great photo too 👍


Thanks!


----------



## Jcharmin92

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Thanks!


No problem!


----------



## tool

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Shooting 2 of my faves today. Titanium dankung and hand forged with copper ring shooter. Both are 6 inch active 1632’s shooting 5/16 steel. Have a great day everyone. Keep shooting!
> 
> View attachment 360624


Wow. That’s something special.


----------



## Portboy

Well it’s to cold here to shoot 🥶 done with it .


----------



## Whytey

😅 Was 35C here today.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> 😅 Was 35C here today.


I don’t like that either to hot 🥵 haha most Canadians never happy with the weather


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> I don’t like that either to hot 🥵 haha most Canadians never happy with the weather


I hate the heat'n'humidity too and would move to Tasmania tomorrow..... slingshots are also legal there..... but my lady won't leave family here in tropical Queensland.🙃


----------



## MraK111

I remembered my school years, but smaller firecrackers are needed like the corsair of the first and the frame is better wire). -But they fly from the same, with a double bang). When we skipped school with our buddy Phil, we took the corsairs first number, wrapped them with solder and so launched). The frame was a connecting rod from a Zaporozhets, and the rubber was a bandage martens). They flew far away and there they were banging, behind the fence where the thread is usually or at the beds of homeless people))). We also had shurikens from the letters "E" from the transformer.Wonderful childhood, it's a pity there was no Phil right now, it's harder to set fire to one firecracker))).


----------



## bingo

todays shooters 8.7 steels


----------



## Slide-Easy

bingo said:


> View attachment 360662
> todays shooters 8.7 steels


Love that IslandMade fork...


----------



## bingo

Slide-Easy said:


> Love that IslandMade fork...


Awesome little frame 👌


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Shooting the U.S.M.C. Starship , looped 2050’s 8inch active loops 1/2 inch steel. Have a safe nice day everyone. Keep shooting!


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today hoggy wild. bullseekers one and all.


----------



## Sandstorm

hoggy said:


> hat trick today hoggy wild. bullseekers one and all.
> View attachment 360676


That’s awesome Hoggy! Also, I don’t really even know what half that crap means but it sounds freaking cool! 🤣🤣


----------



## Stankard757

G10 Sniper .6 SS black and oak goblet .5 GZK. 

1st time shooting the Sniper I kinda forgot I got it back in November









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my cromag ranger tonight. Theraband gold 10 mm glass marbles 10 meters.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

Awesome.


----------



## Slide-Easy

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Shooting the U.S.M.C. Starship , looped 2050’s 8inch active loops 1/2 inch steel. Have a safe nice day everyone. Keep shooting!
> 
> 
> View attachment 360670


*Great Day In The Morning !!!!!!!!*


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Well it’s to cold here to shoot 🥶 done with it .
> View attachment 360651
> 
> View attachment 360652


Here too and the wind blew my catchbox halfway across the yard,been in the house since noon,sheesh!


----------



## skarrd

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Shooting the U.S.M.C. Starship , looped 2050’s 8inch active loops 1/2 inch steel. Have a safe nice day everyone. Keep shooting!
> 
> 
> View attachment 360670


that is an awesome piece of equipment there Brother


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

skarrd said:


> that is an awesome piece of equipment there Brother


Thank you sir!


----------



## hoggy

Sandstorm said:


> That’s awesome Hoggy! Also, I don’t really even know what half that crap means but it sounds freaking cool! 🤣🤣


ha ha ha. a hat trick is a hockey term for 3 goals in a row. bullseeker is a hoggy term for a bullseye seeking frame.


----------



## hoggy

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting my cromag ranger tonight. Theraband gold 10 mm glass marbles 10 meters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SWEET, cromag is an artist. the small ranger is a favvy fav.


----------



## Stankard757

hoggy said:


> hat trick today hoggy wild. bullseekers one and all.
> View attachment 360676


Hey I recognize two of those nice to see they're treating you well 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Stankard757 said:


> Hey I recognize two of those nice to see they're treating you well
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


thanks again for them sir


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> Here too and the wind blew my catchbox halfway across the yard,been in the house since noon,sheesh!


Man it sucks 😪 guess my ride not over yet either some bad weather coming up from the states supposed hit tonight into Monday. Two more months it be gone for a while 👍


----------



## Portboy

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Shooting the U.S.M.C. Starship , looped 2050’s 8inch active loops 1/2 inch steel. Have a safe nice day everyone. Keep shooting!
> 
> 
> View attachment 360670


That’s a pretty neat starship 😉👍 how about a little history about it . I be interested in hearing


----------



## Ibojoe

Island Made gapper.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Portboy said:


> That’s a pretty neat starship 😉👍 how about a little history about it . I be interested in hearing


This was a gift for my service in the Marines from Canopener. It’s super powerful with half inch steel and it’s fun to shoot. Keeps my stress low when I shoot. So Randy made me a starship to blow cans up 😀 have a great safe day today Portboy. 👋🏼









This was the test fire from Randy.


----------



## Portboy

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> This was a gift for my service in the Marines from Canopener. It’s super powerful with half inch steel and it’s fun to shoot. Keeps my stress low when I shoot. So Randy made me a starship to blow cans up 😀 have a great safe day today Portboy. 👋🏼
> 
> View attachment 360694
> 
> This was the test fire from Randy.


Thanks for your service sir ! I new it was something very special thanks for telling the back story about it much appreciated. This the first time I have ever seen it and it dig it 🤘🏻 You have a good day as well


----------



## Jcharmin92

Some indoor shooting today with this one I cooked up yesterday.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Portboy said:


> Thanks for your service sir ! I new it was something very special thanks for telling the back story about it much appreciated. This the first time I have ever seen it and it dig it 🤘🏻 You have a good day as well


No thank you necessary sir. But I appreciate that 👍🏼. I loved serving this country. ❤ Stay safe. Keep
Shooting!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 360692
> Island Made gapper.


That is a nice looking fork.


----------



## Ryan43

Decided to change things up today. I’m shooting my Bill Hays scorpion this morning. Running Theraband gold 10 mm glass marbles at 19 meters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

It's a beautiful winter day so I spent some time this afternoon with the *Tianpeng *and tiny BBs. The target was a hanging pop can at 18 yards. The bands are .030" latex that I bought from Tex-Shooter about 8 years ago.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Shooting the pair today. looped 1632’s 6 inch active. 5/16, 9.5mm steel. Hand forged with copper accent ring shooters. Have a great day everyone. Keep shooting!


----------



## Highway41

Got this Mule from Cromag the other day, love it.
Used 1/2" marbles for these 40mm targets. Had been playing around with 1/2 lately and these results convinced me to invest more time with it.

4 shots, 3 on target.


----------



## Whytey

Trying to get consistency on the vertical plane but shooting straight and definitely getting there.
I have decided to quit seeking precision and just focus on quick shooting for muscle memory form.....


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Man it sucks 😪 guess my ride not over yet either some bad weather coming up from the states supposed hit tonight into Monday. Two more months it be gone for a while 👍


yep 2 more and they are the worst mdown here,ah wellall part of the ride i guess,good with bad,lol


----------



## skarrd

this one and the MicroPBPFS-[micro paint brush PFS]















dont know what the pink bands are they came with a slking i was gifted awhile back,on a frame i just dont shoot,but they are wicked quick with 5/16s steels


----------



## Bimbo

Trying to learn instinctive shooting with short tubes, surprisingly did not shoot any fingers off and managed to hit my target a couple of times.

Green alien micarta mule 2040 tubes and 3/8 steel


----------



## skarrd

good lookin frame,


----------



## Valery

I love it when, after a few shots, the can deforms so that the bottom is visible. One last shot at the bottom, and the can is torn!


----------



## tool

There's a major storm upon us, these BBs fly like curve balls today. 15m, cans, compensating hard for the wind.


----------



## Portboy

Baby is back in action gave her new top coat 🧥


----------



## Ibojoe

The “Cherry Gapper” by The “Treeman”


----------



## Bimbo

Portboy said:


> Baby is back in action gave her new top coat 🧥
> View attachment 360829
> 
> View attachment 360828


Looks awesome! what kind of wood is it?


----------



## bingo

*port boy champ in the pocket today throwing 9.5 steels for a hour walk 👍🎯*


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Baby is back in action gave her new top coat 🧥
> View attachment 360829
> 
> View attachment 360828


Steel wool & Vinegar?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 360830
> The “Cherry Gapper” by The “Treeman”


----------



## Portboy

Bimbo said:


> Looks awesome! what kind of wood is it?


 thanks fella the wood is black walnut


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Steel wool & Vinegar?


No black walnut 😁 young black walnut is a off brownish but the older stuff the heart wood can be black as the ace spades ♠ really pops up with the oil .


----------



## Stankard757

Natty PFS and banded up Stumpy for a test run









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

I was able to pop out for a few with my Enzo and some bsb white. Nice stuff but I need to dial it in. Looks like I forgot to trim my tags too. 😬


----------



## Kenman

My modifie Bill Hayes “Arrow Shot”. One of my fav’s.


----------



## Kenman

Kenman said:


> My modifie Bill Hayes “Arrow Shot”. One of my fav’s.
> 
> View attachment 360885


Ment to say modified Bill Hayes “Arrow Shot”.


----------



## skarrd

this one to start the day,5/16s steels








then moved on to a plagiarized copy of my 5Stonesurvival Rogue,without the tube holes for a dedicated flat band shooter







PP tapers,dont know the dimensions


----------



## tool

I lost my count at 10 in a row due to my excitement for doing this the first time ever, but I think it was 15-16 finally. Practice distance was only 7 [email protected] spinner, 7mm ammo, but this feels pretty good. Floating anchor, gripping the pouch like @Bill Hays does, sideways. Works like a charm.


----------



## Whytey

tool said:


> I lost my count at 10 in a row due to my excitement for doing this the first time ever, but I think it was 15-16 finally. Practice distance was only 7 [email protected] spinner, 7mm ammo, but this feels pretty good. Floating anchor, gripping the pouch like @Bill Hays does, sideways. Works like a charm.
> View attachment 360908


That MF spinner looks like a pocket. Does it catch much ammo?


----------



## tool

Whytey said:


> That MF spinner looks like a pocket. Does it catch much ammo?


I does, indeed  I destroyed it last week, had to glue it. The red inlay is gone, I ordered some more.


----------



## tool

It's one of these days... I can grab any frame, shoot and rarely miss. I hope this form sticks and I made a step forward into more consistency.


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> Baby is back in action gave her new top coat 🧥
> View attachment 360829
> 
> View attachment 360828


 That’s a beauty of a Conas right there PB. WOW 🤩


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> That’s a beauty of a Conas right there PB. WOW 🤩


Thanks Joe i😁


----------



## skarrd

this one today,swapped bands from rogue clone,


----------



## Whytey

First attempt at shooting PFS 10m 3/4 butterfly.
Can hits started after I found my aim point..... was shooting way too high and gave a few steelies back to the environment via ricochets.


----------



## hoggy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Some indoor shooting today with this one I cooked up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 360702


SWEET, me like


----------



## Jcharmin92

hoggy said:


> SWEET, me like


Thanks hoggy!


----------



## hoggy

Ryan43 said:


> Decided to change things up today. I’m shooting my Bill Hays scorpion this morning. Running Theraband gold 10 mm glass marbles at 19 meters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SWEET FRAME


----------



## Ryan43

hoggy said:


> SWEET FRAME


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting an original, Wide-Gapped, Samurai Conus at gongs. Arturo's fork is dead on, without any adjustments when aimed. I love shooting reactive targets, particularly when the liberal neighbors do not.


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn my “Halbert” today. An Island Made design.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my pocket predator standard sideshooter tonight. This was my very first slingshot. Running theraband gold 10mm glass marbles at 10 m










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn my “Halbert” today. An Island Made design.
> View attachment 361060


That’s a nice frame Joe think he said he was going have a template in the new year 😎 guess I should tell him the new year is here hahaha JK


----------



## Portboy

Well another deep freeze setting in 🥶 so forced in shop only got 28 feet but better than nothing. Hanging with shop rat killing a can them spinners kick balls out all over so can’t use in side


----------



## skarrd

shootin 2 of the Awesome Cromag frames today,before the rains got here,sheesh


----------



## MraK111

a slingshot made of hazel,dry polishing,brass bolster,hand-forged copper nails,the texture on the bolster is made with jewelry stichels,the paws are applied with mastic,the cartridge case from the revolver is a revolver.


----------



## tool

Wow. That's a nice one.


----------



## Highway41

Sub freezing temps and 30+ mph winds yesterday and same today with the addition of snow. I might need to find a bb shooter for indoors.

Just hoping the 1/2" clay and steel I ordered arrives today so I can shoot it tomorrow.


----------



## Roll Fast

MraK111 said:


> a slingshot made of hazel,dry polishing,brass bolster,hand-forged copper nails,the texture on the bolster is made with jewelry stichels,the paws are applied with mastic,the cartridge case from the revolver is a revolver.
> 
> 
> View attachment 361103
> 
> View attachment 361100
> 
> View attachment 361099
> 
> View attachment 361102
> 
> View attachment 361101


Wow! Classic beauty you made there sir!


----------



## tool

Highway41 said:


> Sub freezing temps and 30+ mph winds yesterday and same today with the addition of snow. I might need to find a bb shooter for indoors.
> 
> Just hoping the 1/2" clay and steel I ordered arrives today so I can shoot it tomorrow.


Yeah, same here. I'm shooting some BBs out of my basement on a leather bag hanging in my trees, but goin' outside for catchbox shooting... No way.


----------



## bingo

These 2 today


----------



## hoggy

hey mo, well a nyuck, nyuck, nyuck doing the hoggy shuffle. going on a 100 shots 100 a day shoot but with a variation. 2 frames and 50 apiece fpr 10 days. both did pretty well. look at those Grampa Grumpy inspired chinese handcuff type band attachments. had to shoot in shifts because it's just 40* outside.


----------



## Sandstorm

Used some old elastic scrap I had and rigged the Lil Stinker up with a frameless tube set I had lying around. Shooting everything I can within recliner distance with some 10mm rubber ammo. It’s bouncing off the walls and stuff. Good times! Bachelor time well spent! Lolol I’ll figure out where the ammo went later.. 🤣


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> hey mo, well a nyuck, nyuck, nyuck doing the hoggy shuffle. going on a 100 shots 100 a day shoot but with a variation. 2 frames and 50 apiece. both did pretty well. look at those Grampa Grumpy inspired chinese handcuff type band attachment. had to shoot in shifts because it's just 40* outside.
> View attachment 361113
> View attachment 361114


Dang you are driving those frames hard! They are just bent rod frames Hoggy—-what is the secret??!


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Dang you are driving those frames hard! They are just bent rod frames Hoggy—-what is the secret??!


gotta rep the bent frame, f16 modders, ha, i kill me. maybe i'll be called hoggy the mailman because i'm bringing it home to ya. ha, i kill me again.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> gotta rep the bent frame, f16 modders, ha, i kill me. maybe i'll be called hoggy the mailman because i'm bringing it home to ya. ha, i kill me again.


Hoggy Wild?


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my BFT made the man himself beanflip. Running simpler shot .40 and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimbo

Today my Lil' Red Devil, rockin some slim bands .60 precise 15-12mm, shooting 3/8 steel


----------



## Ibojoe

Likin me that red Axiom!!


----------



## Bimbo

Ibojoe said:


> Likin me that red Axiom!!


Thanks, first frame i make with a palmswell, kinda like it...


----------



## hoggy

Bimbo said:


> Today my Lil' Red Devil, rockin some slim bands .60 precise 15-12mm, shooting 3/8 steel


SWEET


----------



## skarrd

MraK111 said:


> a slingshot made of hazel,dry polishing,brass bolster,hand-forged copper nails,the texture on the bolster is made with jewelry stichels,the paws are applied with mastic,the cartridge case from the revolver is a revolver.
> 
> 
> View attachment 361103
> 
> View attachment 361100
> 
> View attachment 361099
> 
> View attachment 361102
> 
> View attachment 361101


DANG!!! thats a Wicked looking frame there,Awesome work


----------



## skarrd

Highway41 said:


> Sub freezing temps and 30+ mph winds yesterday and same today with the addition of snow. I might need to find a bb shooter for indoors.
> 
> Just hoping the 1/2" clay and steel I ordered arrives today so I can shoot it tomorrow.


thats where we are headed down here,38 was the high yesterday,and its only gonna get colder,even the garage is out of bounds,lol


----------



## Portboy

Shooting moms Treeman snake


----------



## skarrd

Sandstorm said:


> Used some old elastic scrap I had and rigged the Lil Stinker up with a frameless tube set I had lying around. Shooting everything I can within recliner distance with some 10mm rubber ammo. It’s bouncing off the walls and stuff. Good times! Bachelor time well spent! Lolol I’ll figure out where the ammo went later.. 🤣
> View attachment 361115


Way to improvise lol


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting a fine Silver Maple fork from Zone 7. It is #3 in his Gavel series. The bandset is an oriental pre-made, that Bill Hays sent me. She is a straight shooter, without tweaking before release. Chris really makes a nice fork. Get yourself one, you will want another.


----------



## Hoss

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting a fine Silver Maple fork from Zone 7. It is #3 in his Gavel series. The bandset is an oriental pre-made, that Bill Hays sent me. Chris makes a nice fork. Get yourself one, you will want another.
> 
> View attachment 361187
> View attachment 361188


That's a brave Squirrel, the squirrels around here trimble when they see me with a slingshot. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast

Hoss said:


> That's a brave Squirrel, the squirrels around here trimble when they see me with a slingshot.
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


Saw that little guy too! 
He was just taunting him cause he knew his hands were busy with something other than shooting.
Those little guys are smart!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Hoss said:


> That's a brave Squirrel, the squirrels around here trimble when they see me with a slingshot.
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


I am a reformed squirrel hunter. I used to hunt deer(2 and 4 legged), rabbits, racoons, marsh hens, ducks, quail, dove, and geese...but I enjoyed squirrel hunting more than anything. Nowadays I hand feed them high dollar nuts. When I started doing it, I would pet them and think...I could just as easy stretch out your neck, skin you and fry you up in some hot grease...but I have no desire to kill them any longer...unless I was hungry......


----------



## Slide-Easy

Roll Fast said:


> Saw that little guy too!
> He was just taunting him cause he knew his hands were busy with something other than shooting.
> Those little guys are smart!


When I start hitting gongs they come...


----------



## Bimbo

Slide-Easy said:


> When I start hitting gongs they come...


Awesome!!! so your gong hits have become some sort of Squirrel call?!?!

I cant even get my kids to come when i call them...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bimbo said:


> Awesome!!! so your gong hits have become some sort of Squirrel call?!?!
> 
> I cant even get my kids to come when i call them...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Shooting my favorite natural today. Yew “Magna Carta” 1632 doubles 7 inch active 9.5 steel. Keep shooting! Have a great safe day.


----------



## MraK111

Daisy's slingshot with flat rods, a powerful thing)


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> Shooting moms Treeman snake
> View attachment 361171
> 
> View attachment 361172


Wow 🤩 that’s nice!


----------



## skarrd

this one in the short hour of sunshine we had today,


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn my “Halbert” today. An Island Made design.
> View attachment 361060


That’s a beauty, Joe!


----------



## Portboy

Give this one a go later today


----------



## Stankard757

Out in the snow with Twitchy, Stumpy and Shield









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy




----------



## hoggy

wilderness clay ball shooting, hoggy wild.


----------



## MraK111

Трумарк WS-1


----------



## Highway41

NLS from Cromag, my go to for 3/8 steel.


----------



## Portboy

Think I bet up it be apple wood and g10 breakfast


----------



## Zen Sticks

I took Miss Maple Natty out to play in the snow.


----------



## Roll Fast

Zen Sticks said:


> I took Miss Maple Natty out to play in the snow.


I like that nice thick handle. Get a real grip on her!


----------



## Jcharmin92

This beauty today. Loving these Natty's.


----------



## hoggy

Zen Sticks said:


> I took Miss Maple Natty out to play in the snow.


SWEET, me like


----------



## Stankard757

All PFS today
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> wilderness clay ball shooting, hoggy wild.
> View attachment 361244
> View attachment 361245
> View attachment 361247
> View attachment 361248
> View attachment 361249
> View attachment 361250
> View attachment 361251


What the hell Hoggy!? Now the FEDS are gonna be able to pick you out of a lineup!!!? 😳


----------



## Hoss

Jcharmin92 said:


> This beauty today. Loving these Natty's.
> View attachment 361307
> View attachment 361308


Looks great, I bet I know who made it.

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

Hoss said:


> Looks great, I bet I know who made it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you! I bet you do lol the signature speaks for itself.


----------



## Valery

3 dollars and 15 minutes to redo - it turns out a pretty good thing!


----------



## Zen Sticks

Roll Fast said:


> I like that nice thick handle. Get a real grip on her!


Yes indeed, she is a nice comfy handful. I made it specifically for me as a nod to my first slingshot that I made myself as a kid. The good is that all three of my sons think the handle is too big. As a result, the positive bi product... None of them want to steal it. Win-win


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Valery said:


> 3 dollars and 15 minutes to redo - it turns out a pretty good thing!
> View attachment 361321


Great modification! Why did you shoot it so well?


----------



## Valery

MOJAVE MO said:


> Great modification! Why did you shoot it so well?


 Thank you! The whole redesign is as follows:
I bent the fork to a size of 90 mm.
Trimmed the handle, used epoxy "cold welding" to form the back of the handle. 
Finished!


----------



## Sandstorm

MOJAVE MO said:


> What the hell Hoggy!? Now the FEDS are gonna be able to pick you out of a lineup!!!? 😳


He probably looks like most of us on here lol. ..What the hell Hoggy, now the feds are gonna be able to pick all of us out of a lineup!!


----------



## Sandstorm

“Sling Tut, he had a castle made of stone-uh… “🤣 Brilliant shooter right here. Went bsb white and 3/8” steel this morning and was dead on. If you know your ideal fork width and are a thumb supported shooter, pick one of these bad boys up! (Imo of course.) 😉


----------



## hoggy

these 2 today, hoggy wild.


----------



## hoggy

Zen Sticks said:


> I took Miss Maple Natty out to play in the snow.


SWEET, me like


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> What the hell Hoggy!? Now the FEDS are gonna be able to pick you out of a lineup!!!? 😳
> as the cheetos commercial says, it wasn't me. ha, i kill me.


----------



## hoggy

Sandstorm said:


> He probably looks like most of us on here lol. ..What the hell Hoggy, now the feds are gonna be able to pick all of us out of a lineup!!


again it wasn't me, ha, i kill me.


----------



## Portboy

Shooting this


----------



## MraK111

⁷


----------



## raventree78

Jcharmin92 said:


> This beauty today. Loving these Natty's.
> View attachment 361307
> View attachment 361308



Sweet natty  If you don't mind me asking, what type of ammo is that? It looks neat


----------



## Jcharmin92

raventree78 said:


> Sweet natty  If you don't mind me asking, what type of ammo is that? It looks neat


Thanks man Its this here


----------



## raventree78

Jcharmin92 said:


> Thanks man Its this here
> View attachment 361407



Nice! thanks


----------



## Jcharmin92

raventree78 said:


> Nice! thanks


Anytime!


----------



## Zen Sticks

Winter.... I could do without it. 
But I was really on target today. It felt real good. (Expect the dang cold weather) Definitely sending them on target. Fun, fun FUN


----------



## hoggy

this one today, hoggy wild. f16 mod, single 2040 tube, 50 shots, 1/4" steel, 10m.


----------



## Highway41

Cromag slingmail that arrived yesterday. Put a SS bandset on it to sling a little 7/16 steel today before the cold comes in.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> this one today, hoggy wild. f16 mod, single 2040 tube, 50 shots, 1/4" steel, 10m.
> View attachment 361426


That ain't Wild and you know it...


----------



## skarrd

this one yesterday at 53 degrees








and this one today at 61 degrees


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

“Tortoise shooter” 6inch active 1632 loops, 9.5 steel. Have a great day everyone! Nice shooters and nice shooting.


----------



## Slide-Easy

My shipmate from the Coast Guard had a VA appointment yesterday in Mary Land. So, I ask him to bring my old Halberd, I gave him, by so I could shoot it until he comes up again next week. Let me tell you what...this fork is dead on. What a pleasure it is to shoot...so rewarding. Shane is one of the finest makers of forks in the world, and that is a fact. I have owned enough to know a good one. I would end this by saying.....get yourself one today, but as he is backed up and I need him to get to my order, I won't.


----------



## Sandstorm

Slide-Easy said:


> My shipmate from the Coast Guard had a VA appointment yesterday in Mary Land. So, I ask him to bring my old Halberd I gave him by so I could shoot it until he comes up again next week. Let me tell you what...this fork is dead on. What a pleasure it is to shoot...so rewarding. Shane is one of the finest makers of forks in the world, and that is a fact. I have owned enough to know a good one. I would end this by saying.....get yourself one today, but as he is backed up and I need him to get to my order, I won't.
> View attachment 361513


Whooo that sure is a beauty. Shane does awesome work.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Slide-Easy said:


> My shipmate from the Coast Guard had a VA appointment yesterday in Mary Land. So, I ask him to bring my old Halberd I gave him by so I could shoot it until he comes up again next week. Let me tell you what...this fork is dead on. What a pleasure it is to shoot...so rewarding. Shane is one of the finest makers of forks in the world, and that is a fact. I have owned enough to know a good one. I would end this by saying.....get yourself one today, but as he is backed up and I need him to get to my order, I won't.
> View attachment 361513


I wouldn't want it to look any different than that one right there. Beautiful!


----------



## Jcharmin92

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> “Tortuous shooter” 6inch active 1632 loops, 9.5 steel. Have a great day everyone! Nice shooters and nice shooting.
> 
> View attachment 361502


Beautiful scales on that bad boy! Very nice what is the material?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Jcharmin92 said:


> Beautiful scales on that bad boy! Very nice what is the material?


It’s tortoise shell cellulose acetate.


----------



## Jcharmin92

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> It’s tortoise shell cellulose acetate.


Very nice 👍


----------



## Sandstorm

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> It’s tortoise shell cellulose acetate.


Is that a custom or who makes that? It’s freaking cool dude.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Sandstorm said:


> Is that a custom or who makes that? It’s freaking cool dude.


Custom


Sandstorm said:


> Is that a custom or who makes that? It’s freaking cool dude.


its a custom and a gift.


----------



## hoggy

these 2 yesterday.


----------



## Portboy

This one this morning


----------



## hoggy

5 pocket rangers & a boyshot tearing it up.


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger GZK .40 and 1/4 in steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast

Ryan43 said:


> Pocket ranger GZK .40 and 1/4 in steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it glow in the dark?
Kinda looks like its got that colour.......


----------



## Ryan43

Roll Fast said:


> Does it glow in the dark?
> Kinda looks like its got that colour.......


No it’s just jade G10. It does look like it would. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> 5 pocket rangers & a boyshot tearing it up.
> View attachment 361609


Hoggy Wild?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Pocket ranger GZK .40 and 1/4 in steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a nice looking little fork.


----------



## hoggy

shooting before the crappy weather moves in.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting my Mustang by JJCC. This forks cuts like a scalpel. I have a couple reactive targets set out 35 yards from my living room. So in most all weather conditions, I can open the slider and let 20 or 40 shots loose. It is 74° in here with Larry Sparks and Bill Monroe playing on the box. Life is good.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting my Mustang by JJCC. This forks cuts like a scalpel. I have a couple reactive targets set out 35 yards from my living room. So in most all weather conditions, I can open the slider and let 20 or 40 shots loose. It is 74° in here with Larry Sparks and Bill Monroe playing on the box. Life is good.
> View attachment 361652
> View attachment 361653


That frame is a beauty for sure. That sounds like an excellent setup on a winter day. Love your music choices as well. I play acoustic guitar and LOVE bluegrass


----------



## Slide-Easy

Zen Sticks said:


> That frame is a beauty for sure. That sounds like an excellent setup on a winter day. Love your music choices as well. I play acoustic guitar and LOVE bluegrass


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


>


Nice tune, . Time to go to bed over here, have a good time, wherever you are. Good night.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting my Mustang by JJCC. This forks cuts like a scalpel. I have a couple reactive targets set out 35 yards from my living room. So in most all weather conditions, I can open the slider and let 20 or 40 shots loose. It is 74° in here with Larry Sparks and Bill Monroe playing on the box. Life is good.
> View attachment 361652
> View attachment 361653


That is a beautiful sling ! 

Is that the one that comes with the top secret, perfect bands setup ? 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is a beautiful sling !
> 
> Is that the one that comes with the top secret, perfect bands setup ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know naught...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Taurus Pro, prototype today. It is a fine fork. Maybe better than it's purple counterpart, but warm weather and a catch box with 3cm spinners will tell that truth. I really love them both. Not often you get a g10 prototype when ordering a custom. Bill Hays is a kind, generous man. How many of us have sent him random 'Slingmail'. I have and you all should. He deserves it. I hope you all are having a good day and remember that 'Kindness begets Kindness'.


----------



## Stankard757

Quick shoot...
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Shooting BBs in the basement again! This time with .30mm latex.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> Quick shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Nice forks...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Shooting inside with the dankung. Looped 1632’s
9.5 steel. Have a great safe day everyone!


----------



## Ryan43

J5 pocket parasite this morning. SS .40 177 cal bbs 10 meters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Slide-Easy said:


> My shipmate from the Coast Guard had a VA appointment yesterday in Mary Land. So, I ask him to bring my old Halberd, I gave him, by so I could shoot it until he comes up again next week. Let me tell you what...this fork is dead on. What a pleasure it is to shoot...so rewarding. Shane is one of the finest makers of forks in the world, and that is a fact. I have owned enough to know a good one. I would end this by saying.....get yourself one today, but as he is backed up and I need him to get to my order, I won't.
> View attachment 361513


Your too kind buddy! Your is coming soon my friend.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Your too kind buddy! Your is coming soon my friend.


Take your time, Brother, take your time.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> J5 pocket parasite this morning. SS .40 177 cal bbs 10 meters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


add a pic of the other side so that I can get the full effect.


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> add a pic of the other side so that I can get the full effect.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Ryan43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is nothing fancy about her. I ordered this one to be an everyday carry on the farm frame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> There is nothing fancy about her. I ordered this one to be an everyday carry on the farm frame.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it...post a link to where it came from.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Shooting a mini g10 ring shooter and my daily. 2040 singles on g10 and 1632 loops on dankung. 9.5 and 5/16 steel. Keep shooting! Have a great safe day everyone.


----------



## MraK111

Я сделал ловушку для пуль из старого складного стула, куска круглой резины и проволоки, крышки-мишени для консервирования.Забавный смайлик получился ЛОЛ


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

MraK111 said:


> I made a bullet catcher out of an old folding chair, a piece of round rubber and wire, a target-lid for canning.Funny smiley face turned out LOL
> View attachment 361781
> 
> View attachment 361780
> 
> View attachment 361779
> 
> View attachment 361777
> 
> View attachment 361778


Nice work!


----------



## hoggy




----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

hoggy said:


> View attachment 361807


Nice tubes and shooting!


----------



## Ryan43

My sniper sling G10 pocket shooter tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice tubes and shooting!


thank you sir.


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> I like it...post a link to where it came from.


J5 slingshots on Facebook or Instagram. You can message him on the forum Joey Juan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> J5 slingshots on Facebook or Instagram. You can message him on the forum Joey Juan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, is he pricey?


----------



## Ryan43

Not the cheapest no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

He does extremely good work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my pocket ranger classic tonight. 177 cal bbs .45 gzk green 10 meters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 2 SWEET frames today. cromag don't make no junk.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting my Wide-Gap Samurai Conus sent to me from the Atacama Desert in Chile...Arturo used to be active on the forum, but something or someone pushed him to the 'other side'. In any event he is fine man and this is a fine fork. She points instinctively with no tweeking before release. I love it. Find a way to get yourself one. As soon as I have some spare coin, I am gonna have Bimbo replicate it in wide black and yellow Micarta.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Beautiful frame! 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful frame!
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Ryan43

My sniper sling pocket shooter and 177 cal bbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Ryan43 said:


> My sniper sling pocket shooter and 177 cal bbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate, your thoughts on that frame please.


----------



## Ryan43

Whytey said:


> Mate, your thoughts on that frame please.


One of my favorite shooters. I give it a 10. Very pocketable 85 mm fork width. It is by no means a beauty Queen but an all around great shooter. Highly recommend it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Trying out the New frames


----------



## Bimbo

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting my Wide-Gap Samurai Conus sent to me from the Atacama Desert in Chile...Arturo used to be active on the forum, but something or someone pushed him to the 'other side'. In any event he is fine man and this is a fine fork. She points instinctively with no tweeking before release. I love it. Find a way to get yourself one. As soon as I have some spare coin, I am gonna have Bimbo replicate it in wide black and yellow Micarta.
> View attachment 361901
> View attachment 361902
> View attachment 361903


Just happened to be shooting mine today!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bimbo said:


> Just happened to be shooting mine today!!
> 
> View attachment 361941


Love it!


----------



## hoggy

Torque looped tube & flip clip comparison.


----------



## Rb1984

First time with HTS! Shoots great! 
Precise 0.7 25/20 taper. 3/8" steel.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my marble slinging masterpiece by cromag this morning. Snow day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast

Shooting my new Maple Tee downstairs where it is warm.
Overbanded for Pocket Shot plastic ammo with 20-14-250 0.5mm thick Ignite bands. Will try a lighter set soon - maybe 16-10-250.
Can't be in Ottawa so I'll blow some Tim's cups up!


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Stankard757

Lizard team up on the spinners and a fresh Lays top. BSB .5 Bfly









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting my marble slinging masterpiece by cromag this morning. Snow day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a fine looking fork...How does it point and shoot? I like thinner fork tips than that but it would give me some meat to tune it up a bit. I like my forks tips to be perfectly in line with one another, front to back, side to side but particuarly the leading edge facing the target. I'm a sucker for purpleheart.


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> That is a fine looking fork...How does it point and shoot? I like thinner fork tips than that but it would give me some meat to tune it up a bit. I like my forks tips to be perfectly in line with one another, front to back, side to side but particuarly the leading edge facing the target. I'm a sucker for purpleheart.


It shoots amazing. I am running 1/2 to 3/8 TBG taper with 10 mm glass marbles. It’s a blast with the spinners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Shooting an old furby of my sister lol. Then a can of coke. The first shot at the can was on the ground with the can full and shaken, so the damage was very high.

The bottom band slipped slightly as it was not properly tightened. Even so I have not noticed significant deviations in the balls.

A fun afternoon.


----------



## Bimbo

One of the tube shooters today, red micarta core with Xampech wood scales








7


----------



## tool

10m target shooting, something I couldn't do for over 10 days due to heavy rain and wind. How I missed it. Huntmaster and Targetmaster.


----------



## Ryan43

My pocket ranger classic this morning. Running bsb .45 and 1/4 in steel at 35 feet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> 10m target shooting, something I couldn't do for over 10 days due to heavy rain and wind. How I missed it. Huntmaster and Targetmaster.
> View attachment 362020


Which one do you like better?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> My pocket ranger classic this morning. Running bsb .45 and 1/4 in steel at 35 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the natural g10 color. It allows come light to pass into/thru it. I find that it works well at the edge of dark.


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> Which one do you like better?


I really can't tell. Both.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bimbo said:


> One of the tube shooters today, red micarta core with Xampech wood scales
> 
> View attachment 362014
> 7


Nice!


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> I really can't tell. Both.


Try them again, 25 shots each.


----------



## bingo

Gave this a go


----------



## Roll Fast

bingo said:


> View attachment 362026
> Gave this a go


Very nice looking setup. Very clean!


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> Try them again, 25 shots each.


The Targetmaster wins, because I'm shooting it for months, thousands of shots. I'm more accurate with it atm.The Huntmaster is new to me, but after a few hundred shots, we'll talk again. But it's not that I like one better than the other, I have to get used to a new frame, then I like it (or not). The ones I like are all equal, the ones I don't like... Well, I don't shoot them. Beanflip is such a candidate.


----------



## Ryan43

My super awesome sling-n-shot natty tonight. Gzk.40 1/4 in steel 4 cm spinner35 feet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Early morning shooting. Two of my favorite dankung titanium shooters. 1632’s active at 6.5 inch, 9.5mm steel and a yard full of targets. Have a great day everyone. Keep shooting. Stay safe!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Last fall the Devil's Son in Law, a man named Jake, that I call 'Peetie Wheatstraw' sent me his part of an Autumn Swap. I was putting together a care package for Arturo last night when I ran across some TBG tapers. So I tied a bandset up and put it on this Peetie Wheatstraw Special. Well I have never tied a bandset on a round fork with no grooves. I have never shot a natural fork either. So I turned the outside lights on that barely illuminate my gongs set out by the woods(30-40 yards) and it hit it's mark 3 out of 4 shots. I picked it up this morning and ran a couple hundred shots thru it. I forgot how much TBG doesn't like the cold. 
Thanks Peetie!


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s a beauty! DSIL is an awesome builder. Nicest butts on the forum 🤣


----------



## Ryan43

Another super awesome marble slinger by cromag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast

Ryan43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! What an exotic looking frame!


----------



## Bob R

theTurk said:


> Hey guys, opened up this topic to see what everyone else is shooting today...here's what I'm shooting my natural olive lil' plinker ✌
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Wasp Wolf with Snipersling 0.5, 20-12, shooting 8mm (like bullets!)


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Shooting a mini g10 ring shooter and my daily. 2040 singles on g10 and 1632 loops on dankung. 9.5 and 5/16 steel. Keep shooting! Have a great safe day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 361776


Love that leather wrapped sling. 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> My super awesome sling-n-shot natty tonight. Gzk.40 1/4 in steel 4 cm spinner35 feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So glad you’re enjoying it Eldon 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> That’s a beauty! DSIL is an awesome builder. Nicest butts on the forum


Agreed, super sweet natty and nice butt[mention]devils son in law [/mention] butt’s are not as easy to pull off cleanly as one might think.

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my diamond wood and g10 seal target sniper made by Bill Hays.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting my diamond wood and g10 seal target sniper made by Bill Hays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SWEET


----------



## Ryan43

hoggy said:


> SWEET


She’s a tank of a slingshot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

22°F, losing daylight and only getting colder.
As soon as I get home I break out a fresh new bandset out of the package. Bands on and I take her out for her maiden voyage. Feels great. I'm missing to the right. Common for me. I get my act together and start punching 9.5mm thru and thru holes in a can. Starts missing high. I think it's me. Still hight. Way high. Hitting the top of my catch box. Getting darker. Colder. Chasing ”mistakes" adjusting, focusing on release. I can just barely see my target. Then the band snaps. Haha ain't life a hoot? Let's just hope the shots going high, higher, higher still was the band giving way. We shall try again tomorrow. I've got a can to finish poking holes in.


----------



## KawKan

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Agreed, super sweet natty and nice butt[mention]devils son in law [/mention] butt’s are not as easy to pull off cleanly as one might think.
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darrell, it may be time to think about a bidet. 
We do want to pull our butts off cleanly!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Love that leather wrapped sling.
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I wrap them in kangaroo lace.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting my diamond wood and g10 seal target sniper made by Bill Hays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slide-Easy said:


> Last fall the Devil's Son in Law, a man named Jake, that I call 'Peetie Wheatstraw' sent me his part of an Autumn Swap. I was putting together a care package for Arturo last night when I ran across some TBG tapers. So I tied a bandset up and put it on this Peetie Wheatstraw Special. Well I have never tied a bandset on a round fork with no grooves. I have never shot a natural fork either. So I turned the outside lights on that barely illuminate my gongs set out by the woods(30-40 yards) and it hit it's mark 3 out of 4 shots. I picked it up this morning and ran a couple hundred shots thru it. I forgot how much TBG doesn't like the cold.
> Thanks Peetie!
> View attachment 362080
> View attachment 362081


Exceeded all expectations.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Shooting my new Catapult Carnage Titan Hunter I scored here on the forum.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Shooting my new Catapult Carnage Titan Hunter I scored here on the forum.
> View attachment 362179


I absolutely love the fluting and parallel flaking in the handle of that blade. Who made it?


----------



## Island made

Ole school today! Happy Sunday friends.


----------



## Rb1984

Island made said:


> Ole school today! Happy Sunday friends.
> View attachment 362200
> View attachment 362201


Good pics enjoy the snow.

What bands are these and what thickness?

Greetings.


----------



## Portboy

Well definitely grabbed summer band set 🤦‍♂️ Some shots fall in front you some shots in front of can haha


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Island made said:


> Ole school today! Happy Sunday friends.
> View attachment 362200
> View attachment 362201


Is this the shooter from the main picture on the forum?


----------



## Ibojoe

Lovin this Treeman Snake Head!!


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Lovin this Treeman Snake Head!!
> View attachment 362213


Don’t show slide easy hahaha 😝 he turn into a blood hound haha


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Lovin this Treeman Snake Head!!
> View attachment 362213


My SnakeHead is as accurate as any fork I own. I absolutely love mine.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Slide-Easy said:


> I absolutely love the fluting and parallel flaking in the handle of that blade. Who made it?


Thanks 😊 its called the Clovis, based off the Clovis points. It was made by a knife maker named Cory Bowman. Bowman Made Knives.


----------



## Ryan43

My pocket predator Cub Scout.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## hoggy

Ryan43 said:


> My pocket predator Cub Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SWEET tomorrow i will shoot mine.


----------



## Ryan43

hoggy said:


> SWEET tomorrow i will shoot mine.


Super awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

This natty from @SLING-N-SHOT dead on with this one.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> This natty from @SLING-N-SHOT dead on with this one.
> View attachment 362231
> View attachment 362232


Glad you’re liking it Jon, looks good in the snow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast

Island made said:


> Ole school today! Happy Sunday friends.
> View attachment 362200
> View attachment 362201


Lovely sunny day eh!?
I can imagine those bands will be slow in the cold......


----------



## Island made

Rb1984 said:


> Good pics enjoy the snow.
> 
> What bands are these and what thickness?
> 
> Greetings.


Thanks! 5 months of snow and it get a little old lol.
The bands are alliance sterling 107’s cut in half lengthwise, 13” long for a 65” draw.


----------



## Island made

Roll Fast said:


> Lovely sunny day eh!?
> I can imagine those bands will be slow in the cold......


It’s a beautiful day at -19 degrees lol. These bands are as good as any modern latex in the cold. I have them cut 13” long for 65” draw.


----------



## Island made

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Is this the shooter from the main picture on the forum?


I guess it is lol.


----------



## Whytey

My favourite frameless setup..... until I felt the band tear.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Island made said:


> I guess it is lol.


that’s cool! Must make you feel good to have it as the banner. It’s a very nice shooter good work sir!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Thanks 😊 its called the Clovis, based off the Clovis points. It was made by a knife maker named Cory Bowman. Bowman Made Knives.


I spent many days and many miles looking for Clovis point in the Mid-Atlantic...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Don’t show slide easy hahaha 😝 he turn into a blood hound haha


----------



## Zen Sticks

Took Miss Sycamore Sling out for a couple of cold ones. Fresh bands on and plenty of daylight. Loading my first shot I realized I put the bands on "upsidedown". Yep an "A" instead of a "V"! Oh the horrors! I decided to shoot through the pain of such a mistake with the mantra "it doesn't matter, it doesn't matter, it doesn't matter". In the end, it didn't really seem to matter. But it just looked wrong. This thing just feels great to hold onto.


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Glad you’re liking it Jon, looks good in the snow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love it Darrell! Hold wonderful and shoots even better.


----------



## hoggy

Jcharmin92 said:


> This natty from @SLING-N-SHOT dead on with this one.
> View attachment 362231
> View attachment 362232


SWEET


----------



## hoggy

Zen Sticks said:


> Took Miss Sycamore Sling out for a couple of cold ones. Fresh bands on and plenty of daylight. Loading my first shot I realized I put the bands on "upsidedown". Yep an "A" instead of a "V"! Oh the horrors! I decided to shoot through the pain of such a mistake with the mantra "it doesn't matter, it doesn't matter, it doesn't matter". In the end, it didn't really seem to matter. But it just looked wrong. This thing just feels great to hold onto.


SWEET


----------



## Rb1984

Island made said:


> Thanks! 5 months of snow and it get a little old lol.
> The bands are alliance sterling 107’s cut in half lengthwise, 13” long for a 65” draw.


Here if you want to see snow you have to go to the top of a mountain in winter.

I had never heard about that brand of bands, how fast do the balls reach? Do you think they are better bands than Precise, SS Black...?


----------



## Island made

Rb1984 said:


> Here if you want to see snow you have to go to the top of a mountain in winter.
> 
> I had never heard about that brand of bands, how fast do the balls reach? Do you think they are better bands than Precise, SS Black...?


Alliance sterling’s #107’s is what everyone was shooting 15 years ago, it’s all I shot as a kid. It’s nothing more than an office rubber band that’s 5/8 wide and 14” long when cut in half. I’m a butterfly shooter so I cut them in half lengthwise, there not fast, but they like heavy lead ammo and last forever. As a kid I took a lot of game with them. To me they feel the same as shooting linitex or single 1745 tubes on tabs when there cut like this. Alliance #107 Rubber Band Tests


----------



## Rb1984

Island made said:


> Alliance sterling’s #107’s is what everyone was shooting 15 years ago, it’s all I shot as a kid. It’s nothing more than an office rubber band that’s 5/8 wide and 14” long when cut in half. I’m a butterfly shooter so I cut them in half lengthwise, there not fast, but they like heavy lead ammo and last forever. As a kid I took a lot of game with them. To me they feel the same as shooting linitex or single 1745 tubes on tabs when there cut like this. Alliance #107 Rubber Band Tests


Okey thanks for the information!


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Roll Fast

Our grandson needs a new slingshot so I just tested it out for him. Another maple floorboard Tee this time with a paracord wrap.
It has 12.5-11-250 mm x 0.5 thick bands with a pretty good sized pouch - hopefully sized nice for a 9 year old's hands.
Really pleased with how accurate this one shoots.


----------



## Elsenham 177

Shooting the jugular virus and an ash natural today


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> View attachment 362249


What about that bag of chips? I never heard of any simulated flavor before...I guess its another way of saying artificial.

Let me get a few....


----------



## Stankard757

Slide-Easy said:


> What about that bag of chips? I never heard of any simulated flavor before...I guess its another way of saying artificial.
> 
> Let me get a few....


Fancy Canadian words

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Roll Fast said:


> Our grandson needs a new slingshot so I just tested it out for him. Another maple floorboard Tee this time with a paracord wrap.
> It has 12.5-11-250 mm x 0.5 thick bands with a pretty good sized pouch - hopefully sized nice for a 9 year old's hands.
> Really pleased with how accurate this one shoots.


Looks like a nice comfy holding frame 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

here's Andre, my big giant frame from my great white north brother figer, portboy (jason). gonna try it again tomorrow after a band tuning.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> What about that bag of chips? I never heard of any simulated flavor before...I guess its another way of saying artificial.
> 
> Let me get a few....


Think that’s odd on chips check this out


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Fancy Canadian words
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Ya like ice chipper ya 🤡


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Think that’s odd on chips check this out
> View attachment 362306


I have always found it disturbing to see vegetarians reach for fake bacon, sausage, chicken, turkey, and beef after preaching to the rest of us about how horrible it is eating the flesh of those poor, helpless animals.

Now let me get a few of those chips...


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> here's Andre, my big giant frame from my great white north brother figer, portboy (jason). gonna try it again tomorrow after a band tuning.
> View attachment 362300
> View attachment 362303


Whatcha got there Hoggy? What kind of frame is that?


----------



## hoggy

Slide-Easy said:


> Whatcha got there Hoggy? What kind of frame is that?


i don't know. i traded it from portboy who got it from mojave mo.


----------



## Portboy

well me and speedy hit the shop track for first couple laps think we be more than friends 🥰 sling easy if I am ever down your way I bring the chips 😋


----------



## Portboy

hoggy said:


> i don't know. i traded it from portboy who got it from mojave mo.


All the Mo man told me was it’s a clipped mule don’t think he ever told me who made it


----------



## hoggy

Portboy said:


> All the Mo man told me was it’s a clipped mule don’t think he ever told me who made it


1st mule for me then.


----------



## hoggy

Portboy said:


> well me and speedy hit the shop track for first couple laps think we be more than friends 🥰 sling easy if I am ever down your way I bring the chips 😋
> View attachment 362319


SWEET frame and Ratty thinks it am tasty.


----------



## Portboy

First time with bands on my @Booral121 NLS it’s a sweet pfs lots fun . Rat had an attitude tonight so biker Bob was my bud 😝


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> 1st mule for me then.


Hoggy Wild?


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> First time with bands on my @Booral121 NLS it’s a sweet pfs lots fun . Rat had an attitude tonight so biker Bob was my bud 😝
> View attachment 362332


Now that’s a fine pickle!! Very nice!


----------



## Stankard757

Coney and Stumpy









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi, shooting these today, finally nice weather. I got the ring from Hunter James on Taking Shots, first time I ever shot frameless!! About 100 shots, no hand hits!! At 63' as accurate as my frames, which also shot great!, This opens a new slingshot world!! The bands are 2040 and the pouch is beaver tail I made.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Cass said:


> Hi, shooting these today, finally nice weather. I got the ring from Hunter James on Taking Shots, first time I ever shot frameless!! About 100 shots, no hand hits!! At 63' as accurate as my frames, which also shot great!, This opens a new slingshot world!! The bands are 2040 and the pouch is beaver tail I made.
> View attachment 362363
> View attachment 362364


I sure do like that pine cone posing as a mastedon tooth.


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 362365


I sure do like that mule...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> well me and speedy hit the shop track for first couple laps think we be more than friends 🥰 sling easy if I am ever down your way I bring the chips 😋
> View attachment 362319





Portboy said:


> All the Mo man told me was it’s a clipped mule don’t think he ever told me who made it


Not sure who made it. Got it on eBay a couple of years ago.


----------



## Portboy

Shooting last one from @Stankard757 and it shoots well I will say after the can I was beating on the 40mm spinner and it was working well


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Lucky find at back of the drawer. 8 marbles and a tennis ball target at 35feet. Missed all 8. Pocket Predator Boyshot clone in















micarta. It will be re-banded and tried again tomorrow. Maybe.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Took the dog bone out for a couple shots. Looped 1632s 6inch active. 9.5 steel. Keep shooting everyone. Nice shooters and shooting as well!


----------



## Roll Fast

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Took the dog bone out for a couple shots. Looped 1632s 6inch active. 9.5 steel. Keep shooting everyone. Nice shooters and shooting as well!
> 
> View attachment 362421


Nice milling on that frame!!
Love the paracord wrap too.
Come to think of it, that whole rig looks great!


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Lucky find at back of the drawer. 8 marbles and a tennis ball target at 35feet. Missed all 8. Pocket Predator Boyshot clone in
> View attachment 362419
> View attachment 362420
> 
> micarta. It will be re-banded and tried again tomorrow. Maybe.


Put that little thing away and shoot the SuperNatural clone...Spitting Cobra?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Roll Fast said:


> Nice milling on that frame!!
> Love the paracord wrap too.
> Come to think of it, that whole rig looks great!


Thank you sir!!


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my sniper sling G10 pocket shooter. 177 cal bbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Took the dog bone out for a couple shots. Looped 1632s 6inch active. 9.5 steel. Keep shooting everyone. Nice shooters and shooting as well!
> 
> View attachment 362421


That's sweet frame!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Jcharmin92 said:


> That's sweet frame!


Thanks buddy. I love shooters!


----------



## Island made

Shooting my personal Jaguar frame tonight, i just finished it and I’m loving it.







I will be doing a post on this frame once I get some nice weather for some proper pictures.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Shooting my personal Jaguar frame tonight, i just finished it and I’m loving it.
> View attachment 362450
> I will be doing a post on this frame once I get some nice weather for some proper pictures.


Wow! I love the natural g10 and brass/bronze spacers...the black micarta...the jaguar forks, for pinch or thumb brace....the red powder coating...Great Day in The Morning. I love it Shane.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

That is beautiful Shane….agree with Stuart [mention]Slide-Easy [/mention] love me some natural or Jade G10.

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

I actually had time tonight to put about 25-30 rounds down range from around 30’ and honestly, that’s more than I shot all last year probably. 

I was using the beautiful FUG that Monroe [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention] made for me, LOVE that frame as Monroe cuts no corners. ( thanks Monroe)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Thanks buddy. I love shooters!


You and me both!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Jcharmin92 said:


> You and me both!


AdiCtiOn 🤪


----------



## Jcharmin92

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> AdiCtiOn 🤪


Haha without a doubt.


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I actually had time tonight to put about 25-30 rounds down range from around 30’ and honestly, that’s more than I shot all last year probably.
> 
> I was using the beautiful FUG that Monroe [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention] made for me, LOVE that frame as Monroe cuts no corners. ( thanks Monroe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Who is this stranger from nowhere??


Nice shootin and nice to see ya here, Darrell

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Lucky find at back of the drawer. 8 marbles and a tennis ball target at 35feet. Missed all 8. Pocket Predator Boyshot clone in
> View attachment 362419
> View attachment 362420
> 
> micarta. It will be re-banded and tried again tomorrow. Maybe.


get some


----------



## hoggy

yesterday. band tie slippage caused wonkiness. more tomorrow after a little tuning.


----------



## hoggy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I actually had time tonight to put about 25-30 rounds down range from around 30’ and honestly, that’s more than I shot all last year probably.
> 
> I was using the beautiful FUG that Monroe [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention] made for me, LOVE that frame as Monroe cuts no corners. ( thanks Monroe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SWEET frame, me like


----------



## Island made

Slide-Easy said:


> Wow! I love the natural g10 and brass/bronze spacers...the black micarta...the jaguar forks, for pinch or thumb brace....the red powder coating...Great Day in The Morning. I love it Shane.





SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is beautiful Shane….agree with Stuart [mention]Slide-Easy [/mention] love me some natural or Jade G10.
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you fellas, I appreciate it. I’ve been sitting on this layout for a while and I’m happy with how it came out.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

1632 pseudo tapers and a taste of some rattle snake micarta with palm swells. 9.5 steel and a nice sunny morning. Keep shooting everyone!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

hoggy said:


> SWEET frame, me like


It is indeed Hoggy, Monroe did a jam up and jelly tight job on this one for me. [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> 1632 pseudo tapers and a taste of some rattle snake micarta with palm swells. 9.5 steel and a nice sunny morning. Keep shooting everyone!
> 
> View attachment 362466


That is a SWEET frame, love that Micarta……you make it or buy it somewhere ?

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is a SWEET frame, love that Micarta……you make it or buy it somewhere ?
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! Gift from a friend.


----------



## tool

Anobody likes Supertramp? It's raining again... Pocket Ranger 12-8 taper with a short draw, Targetmaster 1/3 butterfly, straight 8mm cut, BSB white .50, .177 cal BBs on cans.
Have a good time.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting a Bunny Buster Hammermill Hunter tuned up by Craftsman Bill. She is made of purple heart, mango, and ironwood. Not the best fork I own but a keeper for sure.


----------



## johnriley29

Very nice looking shooter..


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

johnriley29 said:


> Very nice looking shooter..


Welcome to the forum John!


----------



## tool

First strict BB can cut of the year. 15 meter, took a while... I'm liking this Pocket Ranger more and more.


----------



## Slide-Easy

I like it too.


----------



## Portboy

Shooting my Mr Brooks specials


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket parasite and bbs today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I banded her up Stu! I shot the 8mm steel at this tennis ball to get er’ sighted in. It’s a shooter and a coffee table ornament all in one!


----------



## MraK111

Один из любимых шутеров, пара новых ремешков с чехлом устанавливается за пару секунд.Да, на открытом воздухе достаточно получить готовый комплект, пара секунд и плинк продолжается.


----------



## Bill Hays

MraK111 said:


> View attachment 362515
> 
> One of my favorite shooters, a pair of new straps with a case installs in a couple of seconds. Yes, in the open air it is enough to get a ready-made kit, a couple of seconds and the plinking continues.


Love it, suspender or cloth belt buckle clips as attachments


----------



## MraK111

[ЦИТАТА="Билл Хейс, сообщение: 1562400, участник: 620"]
Обожаю его, зажимы для пряжек для подтяжек или тканевых ремней в качестве насадок
[/ЦИТАТА]
Пряжка фиксатора ремня duraflex имеет ширину 25 мм,иногда 20 мм. Ремни 0,65 плотно зажимаются и не повреждают резину, как бы сильно вы ни тянули, резина не выскакивает из зажима.Нам срочно нужно запатентовать эту идею, прежде чем производители рогаток типа ocularis украдут ее.Шутка =).


----------



## KawKan

First can cut with new ply Kestrel. Banded with Simple-Shot .50 and shooting 3/8-inch steel.


----------



## Zen Sticks

I had some daylight remaining when I got home today. So I took these two out with the dogs till it got too dark to shoot.


----------



## tool

Ugly weather BB shooting, Ranger and Pocket Ranger. I have moving targets in the hence due to the storm. I flipped the butterfly BB band from the Targetmaster over to the Ranger OTT, match made in heaven.
It's cold, it's windy, we're in Covid isolation, so I stay inside for now and prep some soulfood. Bring back the sunshine, Lord.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> Ugly weather BB shooting, Ranger and Pocket Ranger. I have moving targets in the hence due to the storm. I flipped the butterfly BB band from the Targetmaster over to the Ranger OTT, match made in heaven.
> It's cold, it's windy, we're in Covid isolation, so I stay inside for now and prep some soulfood. Bring back the sunshine, Lord.
> View attachment 362557


Which one do you like better?


----------



## tool

This question, again...  Both. They will be my BB shooters, due to the shorter forks compared to my other frames, I get some handslap with my usual 7-8mm bands. Set up for BBs: no issues at all.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> This question, again...  Both. They will be my BB shooters, due to the shorter forks compared to my other frames, I get some handslap with my usual 7-8mm bands. Set up for BBs: no issues at all.


I couldn't help it.


----------



## Bimbo

tool said:


> This question, again...  Both. They will be my BB shooters, due to the shorter forks compared to my other frames, I get some handslap with my usual 7-8mm bands. Set up for BBs: no issues at all.


Ok, just to be sure... imagine there is a terrorist holding both slings hostage, and he has a gun pointed at each frame...

Can you see where this is going?


----------



## tool

Bimbo said:


> Ok, just to be sure... imagine there is a terrorist holding both slings hostage, and he has a gun pointed at each frame...
> 
> Can you see where this is going?


Shoot one, I'll take the other one. I pick my frames because I like them, I try not to build up preferences. I like to go to the basement, grab a frame and shoot it, But hey, Mr. Terrorist. Don't destroy my Targetmasters. At lest, leave one intact. 
No, seriously: the frames I chose to be keepers are just that. They are interchangeable.That's why I chose them.


----------



## johnriley29

This is I'm shooting today... First one I've made.


----------



## johnriley29

Didn't mean to post so many pictures...


----------



## johnriley29

MraK111 said:


> View attachment 362515
> 
> Один из любимых шутеров, пара новых ремешков с чехлом устанавливается за пару секунд.Да, на открытом воздухе достаточно получить готовый комплект, пара секунд и плинк продолжается.


I like your band attachment system.


----------



## Stankard757

MraK111 said:


> [ЦИТАТА="Билл Хейс, сообщение: 1562400, участник: 620"]
> Обожаю его, зажимы для пряжек для подтяжек или тканевых ремней в качестве насадок
> [/ЦИТАТА]
> Пряжка фиксатора ремня duraflex имеет ширину 25 мм,иногда 20 мм. Ремни 0,65 плотно зажимаются и не повреждают резину, как бы сильно вы ни тянули, резина не выскакивает из зажима.Нам срочно нужно запатентовать эту идею, прежде чем производители рогаток типа ocularis украдут ее.Шутка =).


QUOTE="Bill Hayes, Message: 1562400, Member: 620"]
Love it, buckle clips for suspenders or fabric belts as attachments
[/QUOTE]
The duraflex belt buckle is 25mm wide, sometimes 20mm wide. The 0.65 straps clamp tightly and won't damage the rubber, no matter how hard you pull, the rubber won't pop out of the clamp. We urgently need to patent this idea before the manufacturers of ocularis type slingshots steal it. Joke =).



That's cool! Great idea

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

Got my first roll of latex and cut my own bands for the first time. Wow the BSB .52 from Sling Tech is smooooooth and zippy. 
9.5mm steel, 20mmx13mm taper stretching to about 425%
I was working my way through the 2nd can with the Sycamore Sling. It had started raining when the band broke. So I finished up with Miss Maple. Really like the feel of this latex. Might reconsider my tapers. Seemed to have broke pretty quickly.


----------



## Slide-Easy

johnriley29 said:


> View attachment 362589
> View attachment 362589
> View attachment 362589
> 
> This is I'm shooting today... First one I've made.


That's a clean looking frame and I don't shoot TTFs ever again.


----------



## Whytey

Zen Sticks said:


> Got my first roll of latex and cut my own bands for the first time. Wow the BSB .52 from Sling Tech is smooooooth and zippy.
> 9.5mm steel, 20mmx13mm taper stretching to about 425%
> I was working my way through the 2nd can with the Sycamore Sling. It had started raining when the band broke. So I finished up with Miss Maple. Really like the feel of this latex. Might reconsider my tapers. Seemed to have broke pretty quickly.


 Band cutting..... you're in for a some head scratching moments. I have pretty much burned through a whole roll of Snipersling .50 yellow to find the right cut length/taper combos that are passable for different ammo sizes and draw anchors out to full butterfly. More .50 and .60 latex are in the postal system.

Keep slinging and keep it fun!


----------



## Zen Sticks

Whytey said:


> Band cutting..... you're in for a some head scratching moments. I have pretty much burned through a whole roll of Snipersling .50 yellow to find the right cut length/taper combos that are passable for different ammo sizes and draw anchors out to full butterfly. More .50 and .60 latex are in the postal system.
> 
> Keep slinging and keep it fun!


I've got about 6 more of this taper. I put a fresh set on the Scout LT. I will probably just shoot them on the LT till I go through them and see what I think, then adjust. Im probably the most consistent with that frame. But off to a good start. This stuff feels great


----------



## Whytey

My current shist eating grin bringer of a setup, 8mm steel slung by Snipersling .50 yellow 16-10 330mm ABL.
Man I wish for a crony.....


----------



## Whytey

.
Double post


----------



## tool

Shoots as good as she looks. What a beauty. Thanks again, @Booral121


----------



## Booral121

tool said:


> Shoots as good as she looks. What a beauty. Thanks again, @Booral121
> View attachment 362625


Anytime bud 💙👊👍🎯


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and 177 cal bbs this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shooting this little beauty from Booral 121,got here yesterday and put a couple dozen 8mm's thru it,Wicked fast bands/tapers,very comfy,and beat the snot out of 2 of my metal spinners,Thanks so much John


----------



## skarrd

also been shooting some other frames the past 2 weeks,just no internet to post them,lol
thank goodness for the library


----------



## Booral121

skarrd said:


> shooting this little beauty from Booral 121,got here yesterday and put a couple dozen 8mm's thru it,Wicked fast bands/tapers,very comfy,and beat the snot out of 2 of my metal spinners,Thanks so much John
> 
> View attachment 362642
> View attachment 362643


Honestly not a problem 💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍.let me know how her baby sister shoots 🤣🎯👊 cause there's one thing can tell you I wouldn't use the above never mind the baby opfs 🤕🤯🤣🎯👊👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

This imp pfs today. Great little frame.


----------



## hoggy

me and andre








tearing up a target. was going for 100 shots but 82 killed it.


----------



## Rb1984

First can with the BSB white 0.5 , tapered 20/15 with 8mm stell balls 😀


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Honestly not a problem 💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍.let me know how her baby sister shoots 🤣🎯👊 cause there's one thing can tell you I wouldn't use the above never mind the baby opfs 🤕🤯🤣🎯👊👍


will definatly let you know,these littleuns are a bit scary,but so much more of a challenge/fun to shoot


----------



## Portboy

Got Casper out today love this frame 😎 keep the bands tight boys and target in sight 🤠


----------



## Sandstorm

Shooting the bottom out of this can today with some 3/8 steel and the dankung I recently picked up. Going okay I think. A little wide still.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

No I didn’t shoot this again today. Why you ask?? Because on my return from the forest yesterday I walk upon a lady you gave me the stink-eye when she saw the bands and pouch hanging out from under my handy-dandy belting hook. I pull the frame and stuffed it in my rear pocket. Then five minutes later I slipped down a drainage culvert and landed my ass right onto this hyper-bruise inducing frame. If I was ten years older I’d be staring at a hip-replacement without a doubt! Sorry, no bruise photos—-but it looks a lot like this frame!


----------



## Booral121

MOJAVE MO said:


> No I didn’t shoot this again today. Why you ask?? Because on my return from the forest yesterday I walk upon a lady you gave me the stink-eye when she saw the bands and pouch hanging out from under my handy-dandy belting hook. I pull the frame and stuffed it in my rear pocket. Then five minutes later I slipped down a drainage culvert and landed my ass right onto this hyper-bruise inducing frame. If I was ten years older I’d be staring at a hip-replacement without a doubt! Sorry, no bruise photos—-but it looks a lot like this frame!
> View attachment 362685


🤣🤣🤣 External bruising doesn't seem to bad when you think where that could have went being in your back pocket 😂😂💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍👊


----------



## Sandstorm

MOJAVE MO said:


> No I didn’t shoot this again today. Why you ask?? Because on my return from the forest yesterday I walk upon a lady you gave me the stink-eye when she saw the bands and pouch hanging out from under my handy-dandy belting hook. I pull the frame and stuffed it in my rear pocket. Then five minutes later I slipped down a drainage culvert and landed my ass right onto this hyper-bruise inducing frame. If I was ten years older I’d be staring at a hip-replacement without a doubt! Sorry, no bruise photos—-but it looks a lot like this frame!
> View attachment 362685


I hate to laugh. I’m sure that was terrible.


----------



## Stankard757

Enjoying a nice day while working in a new project🪚









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Sandstorm said:


> I hate to laugh. I’m sure that was terrible.


It is my karma for trying to create a ‘never been seen before’ slingshot. To add insult to my injury I have enough packs, backpacks, and ass-packs to carry every slingshot from every member here on the Forum!


----------



## Sandstorm

MOJAVE MO said:


> It is my karma for trying to create a ‘never been seen before’ slingshot. To add insult to my injury I have enough packs, backpacks, and ass-packs to carry every slingshot from every member here on the Forum!


Well, on the bright side the slingshot passed the ‘Butt cheek test’ with flying colors.. blue, purple, maybe even some yellowing later.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Rb1984 said:


> First can with the BSB white 0.5 , tapered 20/15 with 8mm stell balls 😀
> View attachment 362659
> 
> 
> View attachment 362660


That is an award winning set up...


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I banded her up Stu! I shot the 8mm steel at this tennis ball to get er’ sighted in. It’s a shooter and a coffee table ornament all in one!
> View attachment 362513


I really like it, Moses. Shame you are going to fall on it.


----------



## Rb1984

Slide-Easy said:


> That is an award winning set up...


Do you like that setup? The truth is that I liked it.

Afterwards I ran out of 8mm balls and I shot some 9.5mm ones and although almost at night it didn't seem bad either.

Maybe I'll do some wider bandset for 3/8". 25/20 taper? I dont know


----------



## Slide-Easy

Rb1984 said:


> Do you like that setup? The truth is that I liked it.
> 
> Afterwards I ran out of 8mm balls and I shot some 9.5mm ones and although almost at night it didn't seem bad either.
> 
> Maybe I'll do some wider bandset for 3/8". 25/20 taper? I dont know


I have been shooting it, solely, on all my forks for 4 years.


----------



## Rb1984

Slide-Easy said:


> I have been shooting it, solely, on all my forks for 4 years.


I'm also going to shoot it for a few more days.

Have you used BSB white 0.50 with 3/8" (9.5mm) steel balls?
If so, what configuration?

Thank you.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Rb1984 said:


> I'm also going to shoot it for a few more days.
> 
> Have you used BSB white 0.50 with 3/8" (9.5mm) steel balls?
> If so, what configuration?
> 
> Thank you.


No, the only variation is 0.50 or 0.55 BSB, but always 8mm steel.


----------



## Sandstorm

Rb1984 said:


> I'm also going to shoot it for a few more days.
> 
> Have you used BSB white 0.50 with 3/8" (9.5mm) steel balls?
> If so, what configuration?
> 
> Thank you.


I’ve been running my bsb white 23-18 and love it for 3/8


----------



## Rb1984

Sandstorm said:


> I’ve been running my bsb white 23-18 and love it for 3/8


Thanks, I'll try it when this bandset breaks.👍


----------



## Rb1984

Sandstorm said:


> I’ve been running my bsb white 23-18 and love it for 3/8


Out of curiosity, what elongation % do you used with this setup? approx. Thanks.


----------



## tool

These two today. We have sunshine, I still can't believe it. Must be months ago I saw the sun. It clears the mood, shooting is a breeze. 7mm ammo, 10m distance.


----------



## Ibojoe

Destroying cans with this Jade g-10 “Pocket Parasite” made by J-5


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> No I didn’t shoot this again today. Why you ask?? Because on my return from the forest yesterday I walk upon a lady you gave me the stink-eye when she saw the bands and pouch hanging out from under my handy-dandy belting hook. I pull the frame and stuffed it in my rear pocket. Then five minutes later I slipped down a drainage culvert and landed my ass right onto this hyper-bruise inducing frame. If I was ten years older I’d be staring at a hip-replacement without a doubt! Sorry, no bruise photos—-but it looks a lot like this frame!
> View attachment 362685


BOO HISS. maybe the harpy that caused it will step in dog doody, or even better fall in some her own self.


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> Got Casper out today love this frame 😎 keep the bands tight boys and target in sight 🤠
> View attachment 362681


 🤩 wow you got one!
That’s a keeper right there!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Destroying cans with this Jade g-10 “Pocket Parasite” made by J-5
> View attachment 362706


That sure is a nice fork.....


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this little '_Peetie Wheatstraw Special'_ this morning with cold-hating TBG.


----------



## Ryan43

Ibojoe said:


> Destroying cans with this Jade g-10 “Pocket Parasite” made by J-5
> View attachment 362706


Wow that one is sharp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

Rb1984 said:


> Out of curiosity, what elongation % do you used with this setup? approx. Thanks.


Actually on that I’m not sure. I’m not sure what the max elongation percentage is on that stuff and I matched the length to another latex I was using. I could probably get another 6-8” before being maxed out though. So whatever that works itself out to.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my EDC pocket parasite this morning. Running GZK .40 and 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Scored a few Snipersling Cattys a couple days ago. The S-Ace Aviation and a Black G10 S-JB. So far so good. I love the overall compact size of the frames.


----------



## Ryan43

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Scored a few Snipersling Cattys a couple days ago. The S-Ace Aviation and a Black G10 S-JB. So far so good. I love the overall compact size of the frames.
> View attachment 362713


The black one is one of my favorite slingshots. I carry it A lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> That sure is a nice fork.....
> View attachment 362707


Haha that cracked me up 😂 soon as I seen the hound I like he got a scent


----------



## Stankard757

G10 Meatbro and beech natty before the rain









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimbo

All my favorites today


----------



## Zen Sticks

Shot a handful of 9.5mm
23°F(-5°C) is a bit chilly for me. I'll probably take that same handful out again a little later.


----------



## Portboy

I totally dislike the pit pouch total rubbish 💩💩💩💩💩


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> I totally dislike the pit pouch total rubbish 💩💩💩💩💩
> View attachment 362750


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 362762


O stop haha my lips are chapped your killing me man it hurts 🤭😂


----------



## Bimbo

Portboy said:


> I totally dislike the pit pouch total rubbish 💩💩💩💩💩
> View attachment 362750



I have them in all my slings...

Lol


----------



## MraK111

Фанерная рогатка - "Браконьер"


----------



## Quartzteeth

About to head out with my JJCC Apex PFS.


----------



## Sandstorm

Quartzteeth said:


> View attachment 362775
> 
> 
> About to head out with my JJCC Apex PFS.


That’s a good looking frame! What’s the thing next to it?


----------



## Sandstorm

Recently I’ve been using the same 18-23 taper and just trying all the latex I have for comparison. Today I was playing around with some GZK green .6 but boy I either need more AL or bigger ammo because it was hand slap city with 3/8” steel. Shooting my Cromag frame.


----------



## Quartzteeth

Sandstorm said:


> That’s a good looking frame! What’s the thing next to it?


It's a "punch dagger" by OOAK forge, just a bit of pocket Jewellery really.


----------



## Sandstorm

Quartzteeth said:


> It's a "punch dagger" by OOAK forge, just a bit of pocket Jewellery really.


Very cool!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Bimbo said:


> All my favorites today
> View attachment 362748


Beautiful bunch of pickle forks!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

MraK111 said:


> View attachment 362766
> 
> Фанерная рогатка - "Браконьер"



That looks like a very clean middle cut and bottom punch, nice shooting!


----------



## Whytey

Quartzteeth said:


> View attachment 362775
> 
> 
> About to head out with my JJCC Apex PFS.


Qt, mate that PFS frame is gorgeous!
May I ask where you got from?


----------



## Jcharmin92

Whytey said:


> Qt, mate that PFS frame is gorgeous!
> May I ask where you got from?


I think is Jon Jeffries custom catapults could be wrong tho


----------



## Quartzteeth

Whytey said:


> Qt, mate that PFS frame is gorgeous!
> May I ask where you got from?


It's a custom by John Jeffries custom catapults / creations out if the UK. Absolutely phenomenal work.


----------



## Whytey

Good stuff!


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> I totally dislike the pit pouch total rubbish 💩💩💩💩💩
> View attachment 362750





Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 362762


I totally agree. Especially if you have to tweek a bit. They throw the shot off.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting my FlippingOut Omega that Flatbands was so generous to send me. I absolutely love Nathan's early to late custom builds. He was a talented craftsman, for sure. It is a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting my FlippingOut Omega that Flatbands was so generous to send me. I absolutely love Nathan's early to late custom builds. He was a talented craftsman, for sure. It is a lot of fun to shoot.
> View attachment 362809
> View attachment 362810
> View attachment 362811


----------



## Sandstorm

Ibojoe said:


> I totally agree. Especially if you have to tweek a bit. They throw the shot off.


Do you all by chance shoot some style of butterfly? I know for me with short draw they do ok, but I’ve heard someone not too long ago say that with butterfly they’re not too hot. Something about release issues from what I recall. Leather is just my hands down favorite though I think.


----------



## Bimbo

Sandstorm said:


> Do you all by chance shoot some style of butterfly? I know for me with short draw they do ok, but I’ve heard someone not too long ago say that with butterfly they’re not too hot. Something about release issues from what I recall. Leather is just my hands down favorite though I think.


I shoot all my slings full butterfly PFS and wide gaps, and everysingle one of them has the pit locating pouches


----------



## Slide-Easy

Sandstorm said:


> Do you all by chance shoot some style of butterfly? I know for me with short draw they do ok, but I’ve heard someone not too long ago say that with butterfly they’re not too hot. Something about release issues from what I recall. Leather is just my hands down favorite though I think.


I love them. When I shoot a pouch without them, as I did today, I found myself checking it...and I don't like checking it.


----------



## KawKan

Dialing in two little shooters I just got from @raventree78.


----------



## Sandstorm

.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nothing new here but why not share. I’m shooting a couple titanium pistols and my sniper rifle. Taking 400 foot shots with 1636 loops and 9.5 steel. So satisfying to hit something so far. Keep shooting everyone. Nice shooters and great shooting! Stay safe.


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and 177 cal bbs tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Jaguar and heavy hitter this evening.


----------



## Portboy

KawKan said:


> Dialing in two little shooters I just got from @raventree78.
> View attachment 362821


Haha Ray the brown ttf is one mine to 🤭 think you have more my frames than anyone mybe even me . I got a bigger one that rocks I bust it out and kill a can good shooter


----------



## Portboy

Feeling lucky 🍀 got the horse hoof out


----------



## KawKan

Portboy said:


> Haha Ray the brown ttf is one mine to 🤭 think you have more my frames than anyone mybe even me . I got a bigger one that rocks I bust it out and kill a can good shooter


I love knowing that!
You make a great frame with a 3-inch outside fork width. I just hoover them up! Another great shooter for me, Brother!


----------



## Portboy

KawKan said:


> I love knowing that!
> You make a great frame with a 3-inch outside fork width. I just hoover them up! Another great shooter for me, Brother!


Getting mine out haha to try bin awhile I post pic here


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Jaguar and heavy hitter this evening.
> View attachment 362828


Now, this here, is a 'Pair of Proper Forks'...and that is no  !


----------



## hoggy

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting my FlippingOut Omega that Flatbands was so generous to send me. I absolutely love Nathan's early to late custom builds. He was a talented craftsman, for sure. It is a lot of fun to shoot.
> View attachment 362809
> View attachment 362810
> View attachment 362811


SWEET


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## KawKan

Portboy said:


> View attachment 362843
> 
> View attachment 362844
> 
> View attachment 362845


TWINS!
I hope you enjoy shooting this one as much as I do!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Feeling lucky  got the horse hoof out
> View attachment 362829


Sweet blade Jason, details on it please ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell


----------



## tool

These two NLS today. 7/8mm ammo @10m distance. Feels pretty good, 8-9/10 most of the time, must be the sunshine. But it's cold...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting my Wide Gap Samurai Conus from Chile. Points naturally and is a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today. a little experiment to see my accuracy with 3 different favvy fav








frames and 3 different bandings.


----------



## Rb1984

I don't like to leave broken glass, but this is a remote area near a landfill and it's already full of broken bottles...
I shot a distance of approximately 15-20 meters.

Bsb white 0.50 23/18 taper and 14cm active band. 3/8" steel.

I like it but maybe I would like to add a little power. I don't know whether to make the bands a few millimeters wider, or to keep the same width and short the active band a bit.

Greetings and good day!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting my Wide Gap Samurai Conus from Chile. Points naturally and is a pleasure to shoot.
> View attachment 362903


Grain looks bookmatched, sweet frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell


----------



## Ibojoe

The Cherry by “Treeman”


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 362930
> The Cherry by “Treeman”


 That sure is a nice looking fork. Chris really does a nice job!


----------



## Ryan43

Beautiful evening tonight the snow and ice have melted off. Shredding cans with my pocket parasite and 177 cal bbs. Distance 17 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Sweet blade Jason, details on it please ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell


It’s a budget blade all I can afford lol . CJRB mangrove has g10 scales with d2 steel and ceramic caged bearings. Tight blade no play and it’s centre in scales it’s ok for price point


----------



## tool

We have a storm warning here, it might get a bit rough later on. A quick target practice, [email protected], 60mm spinner before my catchbox grows some wings.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Taurus Pro prototype Bill sent before making a purple heart custom. I do like the way the light goes thru natural G10. It is a heavy frame.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Early morning sniping. Taking long shots with a couple faves. 1632 loops 5/16, 9.5 steel. Keep shooting everyone have a great day!


----------



## treefork

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Early morning sniping. Taking long shots with a couple faves. 1632 loops 5/16, 9.5 steel. Keep shooting everyone have a great day!
> 
> View attachment 362952


Nice ones !


----------



## skarrd

shooting the smaller Booral OPFS frame with "tapered" TBG 3/8s to 1/4 6 inch AL,and 177 BBs to windy outdoors so in the garage on the Insomnia range,beat the snot outa the spinners and got a good start on cutting the can,accurate little frame,definatly feel it will work with heaier bands and ammo,


----------



## johnriley29

Shooting this one today..


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> View attachment 362970


Good can that puts "doubleshot" 😂


----------



## treefork

Shooting the Ranger Recurve . 7/16 inch steel with .75 precise band at 33 feet .


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my sniper sling G10 pocket shooter this afternoon. 177 cal bbs theraband silver 18 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Changing it up tonight. Shooting my leather and G10 scorpion tonight. Theraband gold 10 mm glass marbles 4 cm spinner at 13 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays

Ryan43 said:


> Changing it up tonight. Shooting my leather and G10 scorpion tonight. Theraband gold 10 mm glass marbles 4 cm spinner at 13 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ryan... you're going to want to band that up with the band winding through both slots on the buckle clamp.
Look at how it's done on the picture below... Done that way, on the picture below, the attachment will be stronger than the bands themselves. But done like you're doing it, it's possible to pull out the bands unintentionally.


----------



## treefork

Ryan43 said:


> Changing it up tonight. Shooting my leather and G10 scorpion tonight. Theraband gold 10 mm glass marbles 4 cm spinner at 13 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

Leather and G10.. That frame must really feel pretty cool to hold.


----------



## Rb1984

Very nice slingshot


----------



## Ryan43

Bill Hays said:


> Hey Ryan... you're going to want to band that up with the band winding through both slots on the buckle clamp.
> Look at how it's done on the picture below... Done that way, on the picture below, the attachment will be stronger than the bands themselves. But done like you're doing it, it's possible to pull out the bands unintentionally.
> 
> View attachment 363001


Thank you Bill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

PP g10 RingFingerHunter. I scored a hit on the 5th shot but grazed my 3rd and 4th shot. This is a very comfortable pocket shooter








running single 2040’s today.


----------



## Zen Sticks

MOJAVE MO said:


> PP g10 RingFingerHunter. I scored a hit on the 5th shot but grazed my 3rd and 4th shot. This is a very comfortable pocket shooter
> View attachment 363009
> 
> running single 2040’s today.


That's a sweet little frame right there. Nice. I like!


----------



## Sandstorm

That’s a really cool frame. I don’t know why but the further I get into this, the smaller and smaller frame I seem to like. Oh who am I kidding I like them all. But I can appreciate the small ones more. 👍


----------



## whadafork

Indoor practice with my Sapphire, tapping 10mm at 5m.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Ryan43 said:


> Changing it up tonight. Shooting my leather and G10 scorpion tonight. Theraband gold 10 mm glass marbles 4 cm spinner at 13 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SWEET


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> PP g10 RingFingerHunter. I scored a hit on the 5th shot but grazed my 3rd and 4th shot. This is a very comfortable pocket shooter
> View attachment 363009
> 
> running single 2040’s today.


SWEET


----------



## hoggy

just these 2 today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> PP g10 RingFingerHunter. I scored a hit on the 5th shot but grazed my 3rd and 4th shot. This is a very comfortable pocket shooter
> View attachment 363009
> 
> running single 2040’s today.


_Put that little thing away before you hurt yourself..._


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> just these 2 today.
> View attachment 363024


----------



## Rb1984

hoggy said:


> just these 2 today.
> View attachment 363024


Much difference in speed between the bands and the tubes?


----------



## hoggy

i think they're about the same, but not an expert. there may be others that could say yay or nay. i like both but will tube as much as possible


----------



## Rb1984

hoggy said:


> i think they're about the same, but not an expert. there may be others that could say yay or nay. i like both but will tube as much as possible


I'll try tubes soon, but at slingshooting.com they don't have those black ones, they're amber.
Greetings.


----------



## Northerner

It was -24C/-11F today but that didn't stop me from launching some BBs at a pop can. I managed a couple dozen shots before my hands got too cold.

The launcher of choice today was a *TTF Mini-Taurus*. Ammo was ..177cal BBs and the victim was a pop can hanging from a tree at 18 yards.









.


----------



## Rb1984

Northerner said:


> It was -24C/-11F today but that didn't stop me from launching some BBs at a pop can. I managed a couple dozen shots before my hands got too cold.
> 
> The launcher of choice today was a *TTF Mini-Taurus*. Ammo was ..177cal BBs and the victim was a pop can hanging from a tree at 18 yards.
> 
> View attachment 363032
> 
> .


Wow -24 degrees, that in my country I think there has never been, maybe in some mountain.
I don't think I could even leave the house with this temperature lol.
Nice slingshot, it's one of the ones I have on the list the day the collection increases. It seems comfortable in the hand and I like TTF.

Have a good day!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Rb1984 said:


> Much difference in speed between the bands and the tubes?


flats are inherently faster. But I can make tapers and loops that can compete with flats. It’s a preference.


----------



## treefork

Northerner said:


> It was -24C/-11F today but that didn't stop me from launching some BBs at a pop can. I managed a couple dozen shots before my hands got too cold.
> 
> The launcher of choice today was a *TTF Mini-Taurus*. Ammo was ..177cal BBs and the victim was a pop can hanging from a tree at 18 yards.
> 
> View attachment 363032
> 
> .
> What band brand thickness and taper are you using in the Great White North ?


----------



## treefork

Northerner said:


> It was -24C/-11F today but that didn't stop me from launching some BBs at a pop can. I managed a couple dozen shots before my hands got too cold.
> 
> The launcher of choice today was a *TTF Mini-Taurus*. Ammo was ..177cal BBs and the victim was a pop can hanging from a tree at 18 yards.
> 
> View attachment 363032
> 
> .


What band brand , thickness and taper are you using in the Great White North ?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> _Put that little thing away before you hurt yourself..._


I know. I tried to over compensate with the huge photo!


----------



## hoggy

Rb1984 said:


> I'll try tubes soon, but at slingshooting.com they don't have those black ones, they're amber.
> Greetings.


those are bulk 2040 simple shot tubes. i have 1636 too.


----------



## Ryan43

This beauty I picked up from raventree. Bsb .45 and 1/4 steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Meatbro and natty PFS
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

treefork said:


> What band brand , thickness and taper are you using in the Great White North ?


I'm just shooting BBs until the snow leaves. That way I don't have to walk through the snow to a catchbox. I'm currently using .030" amber latex that I got from Tex-Shooter about 8 years ago. The cut is 1/2" x 5/16" x 7 1/2" and stretched to 32". It will toss a BB at 245 fps indoors and maybe 10fps less outdoors in the cold. Sometimes I'll use .45mm BSB white or .55mm Precise with narrow cuts for BBs.. 

A few days ago I tried some yellow bands that came free with an AliExpress frame. The band cut shot BBs at 260fps indoors. I took them outside and couldn't even come close to the pop can. The BBs were dropping about 2 feet or more at 18 yards. I looked at the bands and noticed they couldn't even fully contract. The 2" closest to the pouch was all wavy and twisted. Not a good cold weather band ...lol.


----------



## Bill Hays

Rb1984 said:


> I'll try tubes soon, but at slingshooting.com they don't have those black ones, they're amber.
> Greetings.


One of the best places to get tubing is www.Latex-Tubing.com 
If I didn't have a wholesale set up with kent elastomer myself, that's where I'd buy it.


----------



## Bill Hays

Northerner said:


> It was -24C/-11F today but that didn't stop me from launching some BBs at a pop can. I managed a couple dozen shots before my hands got too cold.
> 
> The launcher of choice today was a *TTF Mini-Taurus*. Ammo was ..177cal BBs and the victim was a pop can hanging from a tree at 18 yards.
> 
> View attachment 363032
> 
> .


Okay... I'm a verified wimp now. I thought it was to cold to shoot today when it got down to +40F.... My hands were cold and it was miserable (I thought) then you show up and... well... that's some dedication right there!


----------



## tool

Didn't I say I don't pick any favorites? Well, @Booral121 destroyed my principle with only one slingshot. With this frame I rarely miss, it locks into my grip like no other. Some quick target practice before the next storm comes in.


----------



## Rb1984

Bill Hays said:


> One of the best places to get tubing is www.Latex-Tubing.com
> If I didn't have a wholesale set up with kent elastomer myself, that's where I'd buy it.


Thanks Bill I will take a look at the page and its shipping costs. I am from Europe and now here they charge you at customs for anything that comes from outside Europe, there is no right.
There are times that, in addition to taxes, they also charge you a "management" that makes it unprofitable for small orders.

But I will keep it in mind since you say they are quality tubes. Thanks again👍👍


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> Didn't I say I don't pick any favorites? Well, @Booral121 destroyed my principle with only one slingshot. With this frame I rarely miss, it locks into my grip like no other. Some quick target practice before the next storm comes in.
> View attachment 363047


I felt that way when John Jeffries sent me a Mustang.


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> I felt that way when John Jeffries sent me a Mustang.


Yeah, I remember your post about the JJ. Also your comparison to the WASP FTC and I aggree: it just doesn't fit, too small, too many hot spots. John does an upgraded version of the FTC, maybe this will be my next one.
The NLS, I shoot it left handed, tail up, fits perfect.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> Yeah, I remember your post about the JJ. Also your comparison to the WASP FTC and I aggree: it just doesn't fit, too small, too many hot spots. John does an upgraded version of the FTC, maybe this will be my next one.
> The NLS, I shoot it left handed, tail up, fits perfect.


I like that forks that cat in Scotland makes, I will have to try one. Send me a link to the upgraded FTC, I have not been keeping up with John's work lately.


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> I like that forks that cat in Scotland makes, I will have to try one. Send me a link to the upgraded FTC, I have not been keeping up with John's work lately.


This thread: Hybrid FTC 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿

First is standard size, scroll a bit down and there's one with a longer handle and 90mm width. There's a guy called Slide-Easy replying in this thread, is that you? SCNR


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> This thread: Hybrid FTC 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿
> 
> First is standard size, scroll a bit down and there's one with a longer handle and 90mm width. There's a guy called Slide-Easy replying in this thread, is that you? SCNR


You know I'm sick....I thought you meant John Jeffries came up with an updated FTC with Simon at Wasp.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting my Wasp FTC today. After shooting the full-figured, Taurus Pro all week it felt like a frail waif in my hand. It took 2 shot to get my mind around it, then it was consistent accuracy...again and again.


----------



## Booral121

tool said:


> This thread: Hybrid FTC 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿
> 
> First is standard size, scroll a bit down and there's one with a longer handle and 90mm width. There's a guy called Slide-Easy replying in this thread, is that you? SCNR


No John McDonald


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> You know I'm sick....I thought you meant John Jeffries came up with an updated FTC with Simon at Wasp.


Oh, no. John the @Booral121. Try one of his creations, they are so, so good.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> Oh, no. John the @Booral121. Try one of his creations, they are so, so good.


I sure would like to have one...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Testing out the new Hays. Thanks Bill! Solid shooters.


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic bsb .45 1/4 steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBear

My current daily shooter was a quick experiment to see what I could make out of an old Allergen cutting board. Not much to look at, I was trying to shape it to fit my hand and always sit it in exactly the same position every time I shoot it, so comfortable but not pretty. My one complaint is that I've started cutting my bands at 23 x 17 mm so I wish I'd made the fork tips a little wider. Eventually I’ll get around to cutting one out with a few minor changes that I might try to make a little more presentable but for now it falls under the good enough to shoot category. Small at 0.5” x 3.23” x 5.25” it fits nicely in my back pocket. The material is listed as a co-polymer, I gave it several good whacks with a 5 lb. sledge at 22 degrees Fahrenheit with no visible damage, so I figure it well hold up to any accidental fork hits.


----------



## Island made

Treeman halberd and ibojoe curve today


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my can opener R10 this morning. Theraband gold and 10 mm glass marbles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

Shooting my Sycamore Sling today. Shooting great today but it's cold and windy and not what I consider favorite conditions. Picked it up yesterday and couldn't hit a thing with it. Pocketed it. I noticed the bands weren't really on right. Put them on right last night and today she's on target. Misses are all mine today. Balance matters it would seem.


----------



## hoggy

2 FAVVY FAVS today. Rambo & the Duke, aka a topshot & a pocket ranger. didn't get the center, but dang sure did cut a crescent hole all around the center








. was going for 80 shots but only got 50 before the crescent hole appeared.


----------



## Ryan43

This little beauty from Raventree came this morning. Precise.50 177 cal bbs 15 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> This little beauty from Raventree came this morning. Precise.50 177 cal bbs 15 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVE that frame !

Eldon, if you ever get tired of it and want to trade, hit me up brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

This one today. And the tin can that won't quit.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Popping off some 5/16 steel with a custom R10 TTF with tubes. Keep shooting everyone. Nice shooters and wonderful shooting!


----------



## Jcharmin92

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Popping off some 5/16 steel with a custom R10 TTF with tubes. Keep shooting everyone. Nice shooters and wonderful shooting!
> View attachment 363113


Awesome color combo on that one.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting my Wasp FTC today. After shooting the full-figured, Taurus Pro all week it felt like a frail waif in my hand. It took 2 shot to get my mind around it, then it was consistent accuracy...again and again.
> 
> View attachment 363067


And again today. Wow! I absolutely love this type of frame. It cuts like a scalpel, again and again...effortlessly.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> This little beauty from Raventree came this morning. Precise.50 177 cal bbs 15 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Treeman halberd and ibojoe curve today
> View attachment 363099


----------



## Whytey

My ace 3/4 butterfly acacia, "Grin Bringer"


----------



## Roll Fast

Got pretty dark out on me before I got downstairs to shoot!
Beech Tee with the Pocket Shot orange plastic ammo and the little Mini Tee shooting BB's (with bands that are almost ready to let go.....)
Another Tim's cup with a hole thru it!
Love the thick pouch. Very easy on the fingers. Got some thick leather from the local Mennonites for vise liners and had some leftover - and put to a good use as slingshot pouches.


----------



## treefork

Still shooting the Ranger Recurve today . Using 3/8 inch steel for paper targeting .


----------



## Sandstorm

Got some sort of damn eye allergy thing going on. Don’t know what it is but nothing helps. Needless to say I didn’t make it out today. Looking forward to that Ranger Recurve like crazy though especially after all the great comments and pics I’ve seen. Just don’t know whether to go ott or universal. Need to look into it more. Hope all my Sling Brothers are doing well.


----------



## hoggy

hoggy said:


> 2 FAVVY FAVS today. Rambo & the Duke, aka a topshot & a pocket ranger. didn't get the center, but dang sure did cut a crescent hole all around the center
> View attachment 363106
> 
> . was going for 80 shots but only got 50 before the crescent hole appeared.


[
View attachment 363106

. was going for 80 shots but only got 50 before the crescent hole appeared.
[/QUOTE]
this pic is deceiving because the hole kind of semi closed itself up. when it was on the range a black hole of nothingness was there.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Sandstorm said:


> Got some sort of damn eye allergy thing going on. Don’t know what it is but nothing helps. Needless to say I didn’t make it out today. Looking forward to that Ranger Recurve like crazy though especially after all the great comments and pics I’ve seen. Just don’t know whether to go ott or universal. Need to look into it more. Hope all my Sling Brothers are doing well.


Dang Ryan, hope that eye thing heals up soon my friend, and the OTT gets my vote.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Island made

Today’s carry.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting this little guy again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting this little guy again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

some favvy fav frames today, hoggy wild.


----------



## Portboy

Plinker and my Darrell frames


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> some favvy fav frames today, hoggy wild.
> View attachment 363167


----------



## Ryan43

Tonight my crazy power mini. Sumeike.50 and 1/4 steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

A pleasant day with "Ferdinand Fidget"


----------



## treefork

Sticking with the Ranger Recurve TTF with 5/8 marbles .Lit a few matches for fun . Did a video of a match light . My shooting was off until I hung a match to tighten my focus .After that I was banging the spinners pretty good . " Aim small miss small " .


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 363159


Okay Stuart, I gotta ask, what’s the meaning or significance of the hound dog ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Okay Stuart, I gotta ask, what’s the meaning or significance of the hound dog ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Portboy told someone to be careful posting Treeman forks around me because I turned Bloodhound on them. So for a week or two I have been posting that pic to make him laugh....and me too, for that matter.


----------



## Sandstorm

Slide-Easy said:


> Portboy told someone to be careful posting Treeman forks around me because I turned Bloodhound on them. So for a week or two I have been posting that pic to make him laugh....and me too, for that matter.


Oh! Is that why?


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Portboy told someone to be careful posting Treeman forks around me because I turned Bloodhound on them. So for a week or two I have been posting that pic to make him laugh....and me too, for that matter.


Ya know that hound has some fine taste in frames I will say very selective also 😁 ya know I was kinda giggling to myself good job I never said like a roster 🐔 ! Ya be band by now lol


----------



## Ibojoe

A a beauty of a Challice by “The port Boy”. A real shredder!


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Today’s carry.
> View attachment 363151
> 
> [/QUOTEHoly Smokes!!! A beauty right there. Pure “Island Made”


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Early morning shots with the desert warrior and my sniper rifle. 😀 5/16 steel 1632 loops maxed out sniping some targets at long distance. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Ryan43 said:


> Changing it up tonight. Shooting my leather and G10 scorpion tonight. Theraband gold 10 mm glass marbles 4 cm spinner at 13 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like an awesome frame. The Scorpion is one of my favorites, and I can only imagine what the G10 / leather version feels like in a hand. Hope you enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Northerner said:


> It was -24C/-11F today but that didn't stop me from launching some BBs at a pop can. I managed a couple dozen shots before my hands got too cold.
> 
> The launcher of choice today was a *TTF Mini-Taurus*. Ammo was ..177cal BBs and the victim was a pop can hanging from a tree at 18 yards.
> 
> View attachment 363032
> 
> .



Brrrrr!! I shot some in the low 20's (20 above) on my last trip to MN. I probably shouldn't mention that we cracked 70 and I shot in a t-shirt here yesterday......


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Sandstorm said:


> Got some sort of damn eye allergy thing going on. Don’t know what it is but nothing helps. Needless to say I didn’t make it out today. Looking forward to that Ranger Recurve like crazy though especially after all the great comments and pics I’ve seen. Just don’t know whether to go ott or universal. Need to look into it more. Hope all my Sling Brothers are doing well.



I hope your eyes clear before the recurve shows up, excited to hear all about it!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Ya know that hound has some fine taste in frames I will say very selective also 😁 ya know I was kinda giggling to myself good job I never said like a roster 🐔 ! Ya be band by now lol
> View attachment 363202


----------



## Ryan43

Old faithful this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

High Desert Flipper said:


> I hope your eyes clear before the recurve shows up, excited to hear all about it!


Thanks HDF. And also thanks @SLING-N-SHOT too. I didn’t get a chance to reply the other day, I was feeling pretty miserable. The eyes are doing better. I was cleaning out the wood shed the other day and something didn’t agree with me. I’m looking forward to that Ranger Recurve too! I’m going to go for the OTT version.


----------



## Slide-Easy

I have not been able to put this fork down for the last three days...and don't really want to.


----------



## hoggy

gotta show this off. cromag says it's a tiny turtle, i call it a baby torque because i don't shoot pfses too well. anyway, look at that shot made by the baby torque right next to the plus. 1st time shooting btw.


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today.


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## MOJAVE MO

I made it to the woods with my SPS and a DSIL Red Oak Natty. Of course I shot the Natty better today which I attribute to a more responsive setup. Does make you wonder why a person would spend a penny on a slingshot when a treefork and a pocket knife is all you need.😳🙈🙊🙉


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my super bad @$$ natty from Darell tonight. Gzk .40 1/4 in steel absolutely punishing a 4cm target at 12 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> View attachment 363227
> 
> I made it to the woods with my SPS and a DSIL Red Oak Natty. Of course I shot the Natty better today which I attribute to a more responsive setup. Does make you wonder why a person would spend a penny on a slingshot when a treefork and a pocket knife is all you need.😳🙈🙊🙉


Great Day in The Morning......Now there is a frame that I have always wanted....a dehorned, green SPS.


----------



## KawKan

Hot Damn! Eight inches of snow on Thursday, single digit temps on Friday, and today it was 60+. Shooting outside, 5/16-inch steel with new ply R-10.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Early morning shots with the desert warrior and my sniper rifle.  5/16 steel 1632 loops maxed out sniping some targets at long distance. Have a great day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 363205


Chris, that has got to be one of the coolest Starships I’ve seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> View attachment 363227
> 
> I made it to the woods with my SPS and a DSIL Red Oak Natty. Of course I shot the Natty better today which I attribute to a more responsive setup. Does make you wonder why a person would spend a penny on a slingshot when a treefork and a pocket knife is all you need.


Sweet MO !

I’ll definitely 2nd that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting my super bad @$$ natty from Darell tonight. Gzk .40 1/4 in steel absolutely punishing a 4cm target at 12 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool to know you’re enjoying an old simple, de-barked stick so much Eldon….warms my heart brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## bingo

Had







afew rounds each today


----------



## Slide-Easy

bingo said:


> Had
> View attachment 363229
> afew rounds each today


Shane makes a proper fork...


----------



## tool

Rotating through some frames and different bands. Shooting with a floating anchor let's me use Sumeike .50 again. I didn't get good speeds with it in the cold with a short draw, now at around 19cm active length and 500-550% elongation the speed is back. It has a very smooth draw, even slightly smoother than BSB white (but the BSB is a bit faster).


----------



## Slide-Easy

Started early this morning, shooting this Wide-gapped Samurai Conus that Arturo made for me. I had to put the Wasp FTC down before I developed a '_habit_'.


----------



## Quartzteeth

Old pic because my phone died, but today I took old faithful for a plink. My Saltire Custom Catapults PFS. Arguably my favourite frame of all time.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Quartzteeth said:


> Old pic because my phone died, but today I took old faithful for a plink. My Saltire Custom Catapults PFS. Arguably my favourite frame of all time.
> View attachment 363243


Wow!


----------



## Sandstorm

Slide-Easy said:


> Started early this morning, shooting this Wide-gapped Samurai Conus that Arturo made for me. I had to put the Wasp FTC down before I developed a '_habit_'.
> View attachment 363236
> View attachment 363237
> View attachment 363239


I was like that with my Wasp Enzo. Inexpensive little chunk of plastic but I didn’t want to put it down. Nice conus btw!


----------



## Stankard757

Spinners,cans and a Salsa top Wilburt and natty PFS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

Stankard757 said:


> Spinners,cans and a Salsa top Wilburt and natty PFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


That’s salsa never knew what hit it!


----------



## Portboy

Something different today spice it up


----------



## MOJAVE MO

If I am going to shoot looped tubes I typically don’t reach for this frame. I’ve got dedicated loop shooters so what is the point of going out like this? If this frame can shoot flats in OTT, TTF, and also hold a set of tubes then why would a person need more than this one slingshot? The answer could be long. But who can say they shoot all the variables on this frame equally well? This frame lives in my ‘back up emergency sling bag’ as a OTT flatband shooter. I’m still a little iffy on the clips. They work fine but so does a basic wrap and tuck which I trust a little more to keep the bands in place. All in all it seems if you could only own one commercially made slingshot this might be that one.


----------



## hoggy

Quartzteeth said:


> Old pic because my phone died, but today I took old faithful for a plink. My Saltire Custom Catapults PFS. Arguably my favourite frame of all time.
> View attachment 363243


TORE IT UP


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> If I am going to shoot looped tubes I typically don’t reach for this frame. I’ve got dedicated loop shooters so what is the point of going out like this? If this frame can shoot flats in OTT, TTF, and also hold a set of tubes then why would a person need more than this one slingshot? The answer could be long. But who can say they shoot all the variables on this frame equally well? This frame lives in my ‘back up emergency sling bag’ as a OTT flatband shooter. I’m still a little iffy on the clips. They work fine but so does a basic wrap and tuck which I trust a little more to keep the bands in place. All in all it seems if you could only own one commercially made slingshot this might be that one.
> View attachment 363310


i did a scout xt like that for a bit of time. may have to do it and an lt as well.


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today.


----------



## LittleBear

I apologize, got it stuck in my head so I had to say
Do you have the balls to shoot this slingshot?


----------



## Stankard757

Spinners and tops with Wilburt









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

My “tailored plinker” and .44 lead today.


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic tonight 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Quartzteeth said:


> Old pic because my phone died, but today I took old faithful for a plink. My Saltire Custom Catapults PFS. Arguably my favourite frame of all time.
> View attachment 363243


I'm reminded of the old Visine commercials- you almost got all the red out! And great frame too BTW.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

LittleBear said:


> I apologize, got it stuck in my head so I had to say
> Do you have the balls to shoot this slingshot?
> View attachment 363318


Looks like it takes a LOT of balls to shoot that sling, I don’t have that kind of balls lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> My “tailored plinker” and .44 lead today.
> View attachment 363319
> View attachment 363320


Dang, that’s a beautiful sling Shane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Dang, that’s a beautiful sling Shane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thank you very much!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> My “tailored plinker” and .44 lead today.
> View attachment 363319
> View attachment 363320


----------



## Slide-Easy

I can't put this little plastic fork down...


----------



## tool

PP Ranger OTT, pretty cool frame. Sumeike .50, 17-11mm, 7mm ammo


----------



## Sandstorm

tool said:


> PP Ranger OTT, pretty cool frame. Sumeike .50, 17-11mm, 7mm ammo
> View attachment 363332


That made it out there in good time seems like. Congrats!


----------



## Sandstorm

Slide-Easy said:


> I can't put this little plastic fork down...
> View attachment 363331











Sorry Stu I had to 😆🤣

In all seriousness though I’m happy you’re having a blast.


----------



## Slide-Easy




----------



## Zen Sticks

I have not been able to get out and shoot for the last 2 days. I was not sure how long I'd get this evening. So I grabbed this. I know I can hit with it. I threw the first half dozen shots off target. Finally hit a couple, miss a couple. This went on longer than it should. Then I realized that I had a case of lazy elbow. I got it dialed in. Soon after, my fingers went numb. That was enough, I went inside. Maybe tomorrow I'll wake up my elbow before I go outside. 
Happy shooting all.


----------



## Bimbo

Today i finished a Champ style sling in blue burlap micarta, shooting 1/4 bbs with 1636 full butterfly single tubes.

I've had never really given tubes a chance, and im starting to like these, they shoot the 1/4 bb blazing fast!


----------



## Ryan43

Bimbo said:


> Today i finished a Champ style sling in blue burlap micarta, shooting 1/4 bbs with 1636 full butterfly single tubes.
> 
> I've had never really given tubes a chance, and im starting to like these, they shoot the 1/4 bb blazing fast!
> View attachment 363344


That is a super cool looking shooter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


>


Haha played that for the kitten 🐈‍⬛ she doesn’t seem like it ya big meanie haha 😂 shooting old USA oak 😁


----------



## Portboy

This bad boy must bin made from the same tree as Babe Ruth’s ball bat 😁


----------



## bingo

afew shots today was a cold 1


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The Dan Ford Dragonfly is going out with me tomorrow to the woods with some 8mm steel. This is usually my ‘Tuxedo Shooter’ and doesn’t get as much air-time as it should. It is a great frame, has a















nice look to it, and oddly not replicated very much. I think Mr. Ford stopped making frames in ‘14 or so. Too bad as he had some exceptional makery skills.


----------



## Sandstorm

MOJAVE MO said:


> The Dan Ford Dragonfly is going out with me tomorrow to the woods with some 8mm steel. This is usually my ‘Tuxedo Shooter’ and doesn’t get as much air-time as it should. It is a great frame, has a
> View attachment 363365
> View attachment 363366
> 
> nice look to it, and oddly not replicated very much. I think Mr. Ford stopped making frames in ‘14 or so. Too bad as he had some exceptional makery skills.


That thin green liner sure adds a nice little touch.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Switched gears and went with the LT and Mi Natty. I was getting finger fatigue with the looped 1632’s but liked the speed of the clay ammo and missed way more than I did with the Natty. The singles and tabs work well at 10m.


----------



## Rb1984

MOJAVE MO said:


> Switched gears and went with the LT and Mi Natty. I was getting finger fatigue with the looped 1632’s but liked the speed of the clay ammo and missed way more than I did with the Natty. The singles and tabs work well at 10m.
> View attachment 363390
> View attachment 363391


that ball looks like a fun target, I like it! Does it have something inside that makes a noise when hit, like a bell or something? It seems that.
Where did you get it?
good shooting!


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today. 1 with bands and 2 with looped tubes, 2040 & 1632.


----------



## Sandstorm

hoggy said:


> hat trick today. 1 with bands and 2 with looped tubes, 2040 & 1632.
> View attachment 363412
> View attachment 363413
> View attachment 363414


Liking those new shooters Hoggy?


----------



## hoggy

Sandstorm said:


> Liking those new shooters Hoggy?


they're slingin' 'em in there.


----------



## Ibojoe

Still Plinkin . Port Boy “Little Plinker”


----------



## Roll Fast

Back into an accuracy phase. Using paper targets to fine tune the Maple Tee with BB's.
Shooting the BB's works really well for me for a good, clean release.
18-12-250 mm blue Ignite bands.
Love the curved tips as they really hold the bands in place very consistently.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Rb1984 said:


> that ball looks like a fun target, I like it! Does it have something inside that makes a noise when hit, like a bell or something? It seems that.
> Where did you get it?
> good shooting!


It is a practice golf ball—-available almost everywhere. This is a quiet target but it does have a few 3/8” steel balls inside that squeezed through the whiffle holes on contact.


----------



## Rb1984

MOJAVE MO said:


> It is a practice golf ball—-available almost everywhere. This is a quiet target but it does have a few 3/8” steel balls inside that squeezed through the whiffle holes on contact.


I'm just looking at aliexpress and there are two types of those balls, some made of rigid plastic and others made of a kind of foam that can be squeezed by hand, which one is yours? I see that it does not break with the impacts.
👍👍👍


----------



## Whytey

I like a hanging yellow foam type practice golf ball with weights to slow the swing.


----------



## Rb1984

Whytey said:


> I like a hanging yellow foam type practice golf ball with weights to slow the swing.
> View attachment 363448


Great too👍 You pierced it with a nail or something else, didn't you?


----------



## Whytey

A paracord needle.


----------



## Rb1984

No idea there were needles for paracord thanks 😅👍


----------



## MraK111

Я попробовал стрелять сегодня после того, как съел острый соус, забавный вызов =)


----------



## Ibojoe

Out rippin em in the snow.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Rb1984 said:


> I'm just looking at aliexpress and there are two types of those balls, some made of rigid plastic and others made of a kind of foam that can be squeezed by hand, which one is yours? I see that it does not break with the impacts.
> 👍👍👍
> View attachment 363447


Mine are rigid. Given how small they are and that they dance around I think it would take 5000+ shots to crack it.


----------



## tool

Ibojoe said:


> Out rippin em in the snow.
> View attachment 363455


Wow. What a frame!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this little 'Peetie Wheatstraw Special' made by Jake, the Devil's Son in Law.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Out rippin em in the snow.
> View attachment 363455


Great Day in The Morning, that is a sharp looking frame!


----------



## tool

Jade Targetmaster, SS black .50, taper is [email protected] active, Warrior Mongol pouch, 10m distance. I like it.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Chris, that has got to be one of the coolest Starships I’ve seen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thank you buddy! It was a gift. I shoot it daily.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

MOJAVE MO said:


> The Dan Ford Dragonfly is going out with me tomorrow to the woods with some 8mm steel. This is usually my ‘Tuxedo Shooter’ and doesn’t get as much air-time as it should. It is a great frame, has a
> View attachment 363365
> View attachment 363366
> 
> nice look to it, and oddly not replicated very much. I think Mr. Ford stopped making frames in ‘14 or so. Too bad as he had some exceptional makery skills.


Dans are nice. I have one too. It’s shoots nice.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Shooting the new Hays ranger recurve tube shooter today. I’ll post a review soon. 1632 loops 7inch active 5/16 steel. Nice shooters and shooting everyone. Have a great safe day. Keep shooting!


----------



## Ryan43

My baby HTS today. GZK .45 green 177 cal bbs 18 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Ryan43 said:


> My baby HTS today. GZK .45 green 177 cal bbs 18 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Is it the smallest of all? I have the small aluminum HTS from Proshot UK, which I think is similar to the medium size from PocketPredator (I think, I don't know). Very comfortable and well finished.

In the future I would like to buy the mini Taurus TTF from PocketPredator, and since I have to pay shipping and customs to my country, it is possible that I will also buy an HTS G10 in smallest size.

This HTS is the smallest of all? Greetings!


----------



## hoggy

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Shooting the new Hays ranger recurve tube shooter today. I’ll post a review soon. 1632 loops 7inch active 5/16 steel. Nice shooters and shooting everyone. Have a great safe day. Keep shooting!
> 
> 
> View attachment 363469
> 
> View attachment 363468


SWEET me like


----------



## hoggy

just 1 today. was going for 100 shots but only got 60 due rain starting up. Pocket Predator Recurve Ranger proto drilling 'em in. hoggy wild seal of approval. thanks mr. & mrs. hays.


----------



## Stankard757

These today...









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss

These two today, I decided to try some BSB 6.3 yellow to see how it preforms.

Doesn't seem much different than the BSB white that I've been using, I've used a lot of different bands but the BSB white is the smoothest drawing latex that I've ever used.









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Rb1984 said:


> Very nice. Is it the smallest of all? I have the small aluminum HTS from Proshot UK, which I think is similar to the medium size from PocketPredator (I think, I don't know). Very comfortable and well finished.
> 
> In the future I would like to buy the mini Taurus TTF from PocketPredator, and since I have to pay shipping and customs to my country, it is possible that I will also buy an HTS G10 in smallest size.
> 
> This HTS is the smallest of all? Greetings!


It is the same size as yours it’s made for 1/2 in thick g 10. The thin profile and it’s size compared to the regular HTS is the reason I call it my baby sized HTS. It is very pocketable frame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

This little beauty this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> This little beauty this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Ryan43 said:


> It is the same size as yours it’s made for 1/2 in thick g 10. The thin profile and it’s size compared to the regular HTS is the reason I call it my baby sized HTS. It is very pocketable frame.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I have sent you a PM for another question about the measurements, when you have time, take a look at it please. Because in the photo it seems smaller than mine. Can be because your hand its bigger than mine.

Thanks and sorry for bothering.


----------



## Ibojoe

Yesterday in the snow, today in the mud. Ya never know….


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Yesterday in the snow, today in the mud. Ya never know….
> View attachment 363505


Now that is a 'Proper Fork'...What a beauty!


----------



## Portboy

Have had this one out in years lol gotten to spoiled with custom frames 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MraK111

Сегодня оказался именно тот день, я привыкла к своему каркасу, смешно было сшивать банку и крышку от фасоли


----------



## MraK111

Я пошел с тыла к говядине =). Я подружился с трумарком, это оказывается очень точная рогатка, стрелять можно почти как из лука с тетивой, то есть просто положить ладонь на рукоять, не сжимая рогатку, после выстрела она висит на "стремени" и не падает, она стала одной из моих любимых, если бы не была такой громоздкой).


----------



## High Desert Flipper

MraK111 said:


> Я пошел с тыла к говядине =). Я подружился с трумарком, это оказывается очень точная рогатка, стрелять можно почти как из лука с тетивой, то есть просто положить ладонь на рукоять, не сжимая рогатку, после выстрела она висит на "стремени" и не падает, она стала одной из моих любимых, если бы не была такой громоздкой).



That Trumark is one of the all time classics. Simple and wonderful. I had one growing up ~40 years ago. Many great memories with that. It is great to see it rigged up with flat bands. Great shooting, I hope you continue to shoot well and enjoy this great classic frame!


----------



## MraK111

High Desert Flipper said:


> Отличная стрельба, надеюсь, вы продолжите хорошо стрелять и получите удовольствие от этого великолепного классического кадра!


Благодарю вас сэр


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 363503


What a nice boy. I love dogs so much. You can tell this dog is a sweetheart.


----------



## Zen Sticks

These two again. Cutting cans with one and just trying to hit the target with the other. (Which I absolutely did!) Getting closer to better each time I pick this little frame up.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Yesterday in the snow, today in the mud. Ya never know….
> View attachment 363505


Yowza—-that is sweet!


----------



## Cjw

Shooting the only slingshots I shoot anymore . SPS’ with looped tubes and Stealth Shots with flats. Even though I have probably 200 different slingshots these will always be my go to ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rb1984

Cjw said:


> Shooting the only slingshots I shoot anymore . SPS’ with looped tubes and Stealth Shots with flats. Even though I have probably 200 different slingshots these will always be my go to ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice ones. 200 slingshots, this is a good collection 😂👍👌


----------



## Portboy

Well every new frame takes a bit of time to warm up to . I got the can pretty painless and started to get on to spinner it’s a fine frame I will say 👍 pretty happy with it


----------



## Slide-Easy

Here is what I shot today:
















...nothing.


----------



## Cjw

Rb1984 said:


> Nice ones. 200 slingshots, this is a good collection


And as some of the older members know I’m an SPS collector. Have 36 of them. Most bought from Jim Harris of Performance Catapults the rest from other members. Few of my favorites.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rb1984

Slide-Easy said:


> Here is what I shot today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...nothing.


😂😂Me the same. In my case, nothing for several days, and I have a few more days until I recover from the injury. This is hell.
And on top of that I come to the forum all the time to see photos of others.
I like self-torture.


----------



## Rb1984

Cjw said:


> And as some of the older members know I’m an SPS collector. Have 36 of them. Most bought from Jim Harris of Performance Catapults the rest from other members. Few of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice, I especially like the last two.
I have looked at more photos of SPS on the internet. Nice colors and wood finishes. They really make you want to collect them.


----------



## skarrd

Cjw said:


> And as some of the older members know I’m an SPS collector. Have 36 of them. Most bought from Jim Harris of Performance Catapults the rest from other members. Few of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


those are some beautys for sure


----------



## LittleBear

New Caty








Fun but hard on targets, literally chews them up.


----------



## Whytey

WOOF!


----------



## LittleBear

Shooting at this today.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Went out to shoot before leaving to work. Stacked up two cans and put a little quacker from @Stankard757 on top. 1st shot was slightly off high and left. 2nd shot, that little duck up and jumped right off there and nothing else moved! There was an audible "Woohoo" and both feet may have actually left the ground. 
Happy shooting everyone!


----------



## Ryan43

My sniper sling pocket shooter this morning. GZK.45 177 cal bbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Pocket Predator diy tubemaster sniper.


----------



## Ryan43

My pocket parasite on this beautiful spring like evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this oldie today


----------



## Roll Fast

Ibojoe said:


> Yesterday in the snow, today in the mud. Ya never know….
> View attachment 363505


That is a cracking nice looking slingshot there sir!


----------



## Zen Sticks

Bit breezy today so I tried the ping pong ball blowing on some sting. Lots of fun hitting a moving target. It cracked pretty bad on the 4th hit and exploded on the 5th shot. Next time I'll try glue instead of a hole through and see if it lasts longer. But either way awesome challenge on a breezy day.


----------



## bingo

afew new one cheer @booral 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👍🎯


----------



## raventree78

Shot these two








today, first time shooting since the last time I posted that I shot on this thread. Had some physical and mental issues, things are looking up though. had to go to light bands and 5/16 ammo but shooting is shooting lol.  going to need surgery at some point but having fun now


----------



## Rb1984

raventree78 said:


> Shot these two
> View attachment 363718
> 
> today, first time shooting since the last time I posted that I shot on this thread. Had some physical and mental issues, things are looking up though. had to go to light bands and 5/16 ammo but shooting is shooting lol.  going to need surgery at some point but having fun now


It's bullshit. I don't know what your problem is but I recommend you to have surgery as soon as possible (before listening to several doctors, because there are some that 🤦). I have had surgery on both shoulders, and I also have a tendency to trapezius and neck contractures.

I try to warm up before a shooting session but sometimes I forget.

Much encouragement and enjoy shooting whenever you can!👍👍


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Shot these two
> View attachment 363718
> 
> today, first time shooting since the last time I posted that I shot on this thread. Had some physical and mental issues, things are looking up though. had to go to light bands and 5/16 ammo but shooting is shooting lol.  going to need surgery at some point but having fun now


Take care of yourself m friend,will keep you in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Portboy




----------



## skarrd

got a chance to pop some spinners with these 2,socky kept me company


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting a Zone 7 Catapults Snakehead made from green ash. This fork is one of my most accurate forks. If I had money riding on a shot, I would most likely grab this fork.
Chris, I sure would like another one just like it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Heading out with my MoRinger in a few minutes for its inaugural shoot. The SS DeadRinger was one of my first few commercial slingshot purchases. I ended up giving that one to MattW as a bribe for future SOTM contests. Between the initial investment, shipping to Portugal, and no more MattW you can see I don’t have a future in politics nor investing.








I am more than pleased that I popped the target on the first shot. I haven’t had a cold-shot hit in a long time! Maybe is was the larger target?🤣🎯


----------



## Roll Fast

Portboy said:


> View attachment 363724


Now that is a good pose for a slingshot!
Shoots good?


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Heading out with my MoRinger in a few minutes for its inaugural shoot. The SS DeadRinger was one of my first few commercial slingshot purchases. I ended up giving that one to MattW as a bribe for future SOTM contests. Between the initial investment, shipping to Portugal, and no more MattW you can see I don’t have a future in politics nor investing.
> View attachment 363738


Let me shoot it, Moses, let me try.


----------



## Portboy

Roll Fast said:


> Now that is a good pose for a slingshot!
> Shoots good?


Ya shoots well and feels good 👍 don’t mined it at all just little big for summer clothes but that’s my only complaint


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting a Zone 7 Catapults Snakehead made from green ash. This fork is one of my most accurate forks. If I had money riding on a shot, I would most likely grab this fork.
> Chris, I sure would like another one just like it.
> 
> View attachment 363735
> View attachment 363736


Think by sling law a man is only allowed one zone 7 snake 🐍 head in his possession 🤷‍♂️ You be far to dangerous to have more 🙃


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Think by sling law a man is only allowed one zone 7 snake 🐍 head in his possession 🤷‍♂️ You be far to dangerous to have more 🙃


Then I will take 3...


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Then I will take 3...


Think there only 4 in existence haha 😂


----------



## KawKan

Sunshine had me outside shooting yesterday!








First an R10 banded for butterfly and 5/16-inch steel. 








Then a Kestrel banded for semi-butterfly and 3/8-inch steel. 

Don't miss the snow and cold a bit!


----------



## raventree78

Got back out there today and put some rounds down range with these. 









Thanks for the support guys


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Think there only 4 in existence haha 😂


and I sure would like to have them all.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> and I sure would like to have them all.


----------



## Island made

I’m not one for a plastic slingshot, but I HAD to get one of these from Matthew!


----------



## RonanMcLlyr




----------



## Zen Sticks

Played several rounds of don't hit the cans. That little foam golf ball is rugged so far. Not a mark on it yet. Although I missed it more than I hit it. Eventually I did turn on the cans though.


----------



## Portboy

Trying out my summer dream frames make sure they hold bands ok


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Trying out my summer dream frames make sure they hold bands ok
> View attachment 363810
> 
> View attachment 363809


Yo Canadian what is the material in the black frame??


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yo Canadian what is the material in the black frame??


Yo yank it’s g10 in both them 😁 6mm g10 and red oak about 15mm thick


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Yo yank it’s g10 in both them 😁 6mm g10 and red oak about 15mm thick


Is that the same Plinker that you made for me? It just catches my eye differently in this photo. Could be your blackmarket iFone camera?


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Is that the same Plinker that you made for me? It just catches my eye differently in this photo. Could be your blackmarket iFone camera?


No it’s half and half with top pins to high and a offset bottom pin hole haha 😂 Covid build . Doing two plinkers and two lizards


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> No it’s half and half with top pins to high and a offset bottom pin hole haha 😂 Covid build . Doing two plinkers and two lizards
> View attachment 363818
> 
> View attachment 363819
> 
> View attachment 363820
> 
> View attachment 363817


That looks great! Add a custom made bead and nobody will even notice the jacked up pins. 🤣


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> That looks great! Add a custom made bead and nobody will even notice the jacked up pins. 🤣


 I do a bead but no lanyard hole 🤷‍♂️ It’s all good for me anyway can’t see top pins with bands and my palm ✋ of my hand holding it all good bro


----------



## bingo

gave them all a round each


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,with .177s and 1/ inch steels at spinners






























and the spinners,lol


----------



## hoggy

Yesterday.


----------



## tool

NLS, Sumeike .50, 7mm ammo. I put out the 20mm spinner, that's tough. Practice at 7m, not too bad after a long delay due to bad weather. We have sunshine and a clear sky, no wind. I almost forgot what good weather feels like.


----------



## Rb1984

tool said:


> NLS, Sumeike .50, 7mm ammo. I put out the 20mm spinner, that's tough. Practice at 7m, not too bad after a long delay due to bad weather. We have sunshine and a clear sky, no wind. I almost forgot what good weather feels like.
> View attachment 363851


What a pos the bad weather, take advantage of the good days mate.
I live in the north of my country, unstable weather even in summer.
This is the forecast in my area for these days😒:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> I do a bead but no lanyard hole 🤷‍♂️ It’s all good for me anyway can’t see top pins with bands and my palm ✋ of my hand holding it all good bro


I finally hit that milestone in my own makery career. I'd fuss and cuss and swear my way through a build if I had created a flaw of disappointment in my efforts. Then if I got to near perfection I would accidentally drop it and kick it across the shop trying to pick it up. Now I'm in the effit phase. If it is in my hand and banded and I'm hitting stuff then job done!


----------



## Bimbo

MOJAVE MO said:


> I finally hit that milestone in my own makery career. I'd fuss and cuss and swear my way through a build if I had created a flaw of disappointment in my efforts. Then if I got to near perfection I would accidentally drop it and kick it across the shop trying to pick it up. Now I'm in the effit phase. If it is in my hand and banded and I'm hitting stuff then job done!


The famous drop-kick combo....

That is a real life problem, more politicians should be addressing this issue...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I just banded up my re-duex of the Pocket Ranger and boogered the band set on the 13th pre-stretch. The band defect looks to be a result of cutting the tag end at the pouch too close. I’ve got my quiver with me but I think I’m only packing tube-sets. Okay—-the SlingGods have spoken. I’ll be shooting this tomorrow!🙈🙉🙊


----------



## Rb1984

MOJAVE MO said:


> I just banded up my re-duex of the Pocket Ranger and boogered the band set on the 13th pre-stretch. The band defect looks to be a result of cutting the tag end at the pouch too close. I’ve got my quiver with me but I think I’m only packing tube-sets. Okay—-the SlingGods have spoken. I’ll be shooting this tomorrow!🙈🙉🙊
> View attachment 363863


I also usually cut the tags very short, I'll start leaving them a few millimeters longer as a precaution... At least a hit to the hand is not a hit to the face...

I like those green pouches that look like snake leather, they are pretty.

Could you tell where you buy them please? I don't know if I already asked it once but I don't remember now... Do they work well?

Greetings.


----------



## hoggy

my early bday present today. pvs tubemaster sniper.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> my early bday present today. pvs tubemaster sniper.
> View attachment 363866


Holy Hoggy how many birthdays have you had this year???!😳


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Rb1984 said:


> I also usually cut the tags very short, I'll start leaving them a few millimeters longer as a precaution... At least a hit to the hand is not a hit to the face...
> 
> I like those green pouches that look like snake leather, they are pretty.
> 
> Could you tell where you buy them please? I don't know if I already asked it once but I don't remember now... Do they work well?
> 
> Greetings.


I’m not sure the origin of this pouch. It was definitely included in one of the many care packages I have received from the Forum!


----------



## Zen Sticks

Shooting these two today. After shooting at a foam golf ball the last 2 days I realized today that my two bigger spinners that I've been shooting at haven't been doing me any favors. I was happy enough to spin them regardless were I hit them. Shooting at the foam golf ball I am surprised at how much I just barely miss it. So now it's spinners at 6cm, 5cm and the foam golf ball I measured at 4.1cm


----------



## Bimbo

Zen Sticks said:


> Shooting these two today. After shooting at a foam golf ball the last 2 days I realized today that my two bigger spinners that I've been shooting at haven't been doing me any favors. I was happy enough to spin them regardless were I hit them. Shooting at the foam golf ball I am surprised at how much I just barely miss it. So now it's spinners at 6cm, 5cm and the foam golf ball I measured at 4.1cm


Practicing on smaller targets helps a lot!! try practicing on a smaller target and then shoot a can, feels like you are aiming at a barn door...


----------



## Peter Recuas




----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> I’m not sure the origin of this pouch. It was definitely included in one of the many care packages I have received from the Forum!


i see them on Amazon and aliexpress,they also come on the pocket predater pre tied bands,i like them for 3/8s and under


----------



## Whytey

MOJAVE MO said:


> I’m not sure the origin of this pouch. It was definitely included in one of the many care packages I have received from the Forum!


Snipersling.com
$6.80 for 20


----------



## Portboy

First time with lizard 🦎


----------



## tool

Targetmaster session, I had to to some band testing today. Due to the weather change from cold and moist to sunshine and low humidity the bands behaved different. My winter cut of BSB white .50 with 17-11mm gave me some serious handslap, so I had to narrow down the bands a bit. I went over 16-10 to finally [email protected] active. Same speed like 17-11 under bad conditions, super light draw, no handslap anymore. These two frames are dedicated to 7mm ammo.

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Ibojoe

Back out with the Port Boy Challice.


----------



## KawKan

Shooting this sweet G10 Ferrett Hunter banded with Sumeike .50 for 3/8-inch steel semi-butterfly. 








I got this from @raventree78 (hat tip to you, my friend) who got it from @Portboy who built it. His Summer Preparation project reminded me I needed to shoot this one!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I decided to hit the trees with the MoRinger today. I was shooting with a pinch grip on this outing and after the 8th missed shot I figured out my range. Much more comfortable than tucking the frame into the web of my hand and more accurate too.


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I decided to hit the trees with the MoRinger today. I was shooting with a pinch grip on this outing and after the 8th missed shot I figured out my range. Much more comfortable than tucking the frame into the web of my hand and more accurate too.
> View attachment 363932


Let me shoot it, Moses, Let me try!


----------



## Bimbo

Rb1984 said:


> I also usually cut the tags very short, I'll start leaving them a few millimeters longer as a precaution... At least a hit to the hand is not a hit to the face...
> 
> I like those green pouches that look like snake leather, they are pretty.
> 
> Could you tell where you buy them please? I don't know if I already asked it once but I don't remember now... Do they work well?
> 
> Greetings.


Here you go


https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=7187b802c46f4b1a81840b0873a776e8


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Nice weather here today; Sunny 79F.

Shot these three till the bands broke...



























75% Tex Shooter, Splatted Maple, 23x11x.45 Yongshuihu bands, microfiber pouch.

ProShot HMH, 23x11x? P90X Exercise bands, WASP pit pouch.

SimpleShot Pro Scout LT, 23x11x? P90X Exercise bands, WASP pit pouch.

3/8" Clay ammo.


----------



## Slide-Easy

cpu_melt_down said:


> Nice weather here today; Sunny 79F.
> 
> Shot these three till the bands broke...
> 
> View attachment 363937
> View attachment 363938
> View attachment 363939
> View attachment 363940
> 
> 
> 75% Tex Shooter, Splatted Maple, 23x11x.45 Yongshuihu bands, microfiber pouch.
> 
> ProShot HMH, 23x11x? P90X Exercise bands, WASP pit pouch.
> 
> SimpleShot Pro Scout LT, 23x11x? P90X Exercise bands, WASP pit pouch.
> 
> 3/8" Clay ammo.


Which one performed the best?


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Ha Ha, trick question.

I've tried to hone my slingshot skills to a point where the sling doesn't matter.

Truth be told, I hit and missed with all.

The HMH was best; but I've shot it the most.

The Scout was second only because I've had multiple LT's for a while; though, I haven't shot this Pro model very much.

The Tex was 3rd only because it was only my second session shooting it. It feels really good in my small/medium hands. Plus, I'm a sucker for old school style slings.

I've gravitated to a straight wrist style of shooting and the HMH seems best suited for the style.

The journey continues...


----------



## Slide-Easy

cpu_melt_down said:


> Ha Ha, trick question.
> 
> I've tried to hone my slingshot skills to a point where the sling doesn't matter.
> 
> Truth be told, I hit and missed with all.
> 
> The HMH was best; but I've shot it the most.
> 
> The Scout was second only because I've had multiple LT's for a while; though, I haven't shot this Pro model very much.
> 
> The Tex was 3rd only because it was only my second session shooting it. It feels really good in my small/medium hands. Plus, I'm a sucker for old school style slings.
> 
> I've gravitated to a straight wrist style of shooting and the HMH seems best suited for the style.
> 
> The journey continues...


No trick, my money was on the HH.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Slide-Easy said:


> No trick, my money was on the HH.


Yeah, I went with the mini because of the wider tips and my smaller hands.

I like the mule, titan, and top shot designs too.


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> i see them on Amazon and aliexpress,they also come on the pocket predater pre tied bands,i like them for 3/8s and under





Whytey said:


> Snipersling.com
> $6.80 for 20





Bimbo said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=7187b802c46f4b1a81840b0873a776e8


Thanks! 👍👍👍


----------



## Portboy

Few shots with mike 😎


----------



## Ryan43

My sniper sling pocket shooter this beautiful afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> View attachment 363950
> 
> yesterday.


What about today?


----------



## vince4242

Shooting the Axiom X today! I am really getting comfortable with this design and feel very confident with my shots. That bright fiber optic reference point really makes for some accurate shooting! Really glad I made this purchase!


----------



## Roll Fast

Snow went down enough for the gator to get back to the river for some rock chucking. First time in about 3 or 4 months!
Birds were singing and the muskrats playing in the water. Was real nice to get outside in the fresh air. Kinda cold on the shooting hand though!
First shot bounced a nice big rock off a fork........ Life of a rock chucker. Tough to get a clean release (for me anyway).


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> Let me shoot it, Moses, Let me try!


Forgot how much I liked shooting this design. The PP RingFingerHunter has occupied this spot in my quiver. That frame in g10 is a must have frame if you like these small frames. If I can talk myself into it I’ll make a few more and put you on the list.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting old faithful this beautiful spring like morning. Pocket predator pocket ranger classic GZK .45 and 177 cal bbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 364009


Wild as a


----------



## Portboy

Before work play


----------



## Rb1984

Portboy said:


> Before work play
> View attachment 364018


And then a bath in this nice water! 🏊❄☃


----------



## Portboy

Rb1984 said:


> And then a bath in this nice water! 🏊❄☃


Ya for sure 😂 that water knock the breath right out ya 😳


----------



## Rb1984

I put a finger there and they have to take me to the hospital by helicopter


----------



## Ryan43

Still shooting the pocket ranger classic just changed colors this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

The snow taking a beating today 😄


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> The snow taking a beating today
> View attachment 364065


Love that sling Jason, looks like it would just melt right into your hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

Thanks Darrel one my favourite ones I have made . Somehow it worked out well


----------



## skarrd

today


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Ibojoe

The J-5 Pocket Parasite


----------



## tool

Jade Targetmaster


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> The J-5 Pocket Parasite
> View attachment 364103


Is it 'Tupperware'?


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Is it 'Tupperware'?


It’s jade g10 with black g10 swell liner 😊 the old blood hound better have another coffee 😁


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> It’s jade g10 with black g10 swell liner 😊 the old blood hound better have another coffee 😁


I was messing with Joe...


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> I was messing with Joe...


was going to say 😳 here I have a plastic stainless morning. Snowing like made stuck in shop


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> was going to say 😳 here I have a plastic stainless morning. Snowing like made stuck in shop
> View attachment 364107


Is that an original Ver1 LuckRing??


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Been shooting the Snipersling S - Ace lately. Fun little frame. I’ve also got the black and Camo G10 versions too


----------



## tool

Went over to the NLS hybrid. This is such a good frame.


----------



## Ibojoe

I did chemistry on plastic for 20 years. 
never trust it.


----------



## tool

That's why there's a layer of wood to it, I guess. SCNR


----------



## hoggy

forkshooter tb commissions today.


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Is that an original Ver1 LuckRing??


No new version bought couple years ago . Neat little guy but I am not to good with it 😂


----------



## Ryan43

The sling gods were smiling on me today. This stunner was in the mail box today. My Lewis Pride scorpion. Burl and G10










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Ryan43 said:


> The sling gods were smiling on me today. This stunner was in the mail box today. My Lewis Pride scorpion. Burl and G10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that's a stunner!


----------



## Ryan43

High Desert Flipper said:


> Wow, that's a stunner!


Indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Ryan43 said:


> The sling gods were smiling on me today. This stunner was in the mail box today. My Lewis Pride scorpion. Burl and G10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SWEET


----------



## bingo

Had a few shots


----------



## Zen Sticks

Shooting this little beauty today. 
I'm able to hit a paint can with it at 10m about 60% of the time now. I'll put some new bands on it and see how tomorrow goes. Super fun little frame


----------



## skarrd

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Been shooting the Snipersling S - Ace lately. Fun little frame. I’ve also got the black and Camo G10 ver


----------



## tool

Some band testing with this pink bubble gum from 100% slingshot. Tapers are 18-12mm on the Targetmaster, 20-10mm on the Huntmaster. I like the 20-10 better, it gives good speeds with 8-9mm ammo, let's see how long it will last.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> Some band testing with this pink bubble gum from 100% slingshot. Tapers are 18-12mm on the Targetmaster, 20-10mm on the Huntmaster. I like the 20-10 better, it gives good speeds with 8-9mm ammo, let's see how long it will last.
> View attachment 364153


Which one do you like the most?


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> Which one do you like the most?


All of them...


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> All of them...
> View attachment 364155


Great Day in The Morning!


----------



## Stankard757

Recurve Dorian natty and the Big Boy Lizard









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

little try out 👌


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> Recurve Dorian natty and the Big Boy Lizard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

Shooting these three today. Spinners and the golf ball. It now has a 9.5mm round in the middle of it but it's still together. So I'll keep on shooting it till it pops. Kind of proud of the one that made it's way inside. That's a pretty dead on shot. Tried out a different taper on the little Beechwood frame for 9mm clay. 13mm x 8mm .52 BSB. This seems way better and no handslap today. 
Happy shooting everyone


----------



## hoggy

shooting 2 old favvy favs and a new favvy fav. have to say that PP Ranger Recurve Proto sure is a bullseeker. theTaterbug & Daredevil ain't no slouches either.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> shooting 2 old favvy favs and a new favvy fav. have to say that PP Ranger Recurve Proto sure is a bullseeker. theTaterbug & Daredevil ain't no slouches either.
> View attachment 364198


Yo Hoggy what is that leather gizmo in your photo?


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yo Hoggy what is that leather gizmo in your photo?





MOJAVE MO said:


> Yo Hoggy what is that leather gizmo in your photo?


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## LittleBear

Must be old favorites day, was shooting this.


----------



## Slide-Easy

LittleBear said:


> Must be old favorites day, was shooting this.
> View attachment 364212


*Great Day in The Morning!!! *

I would love to own that fork, if only for a day. I absolutely love FlippingOut forks, wish I could say the same for SimpleShot.


----------



## Whytey

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yo Hoggy what is that leather gizmo in your photo?


Looks like one of those British hard leather Wilkins pellet pouches.


----------



## Bimbo

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yo Hoggy what is that leather gizmo in your photo?


Looks like a Kenneth ***** ammo holder


----------



## Whytey

Whytey said:


> Looks like one of those British hard leather Wilkins pellet pouches.


Ooops, my mistake, blew up the page to see the top left is a slingshot.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

LittleBear said:


> Must be old favorites day, was shooting this.
> View attachment 364212


So LittleBear—-does that number 593 designate a file number for this frame??


----------



## LittleBear

MOJAVE MO said:


> So LittleBear—-does that number 593 designate a file number for this frame??


Number of the dessert ironwood knife scale blank it's sitting on.
But there is something scratched on the handle, XXy, a C in a circle presumably for copyright, and what could be a 2 followed by more numbers, or it could be the word "Light" I think Nathon called it an Axiom Light.


----------



## Slide-Easy

LittleBear said:


> Number of the dessert ironwood knife scale blank it's sitting on.
> But there is something scratched on the handle, XXy, a C in a circle presumably for copyright, and what could be a 2 followed by more numbers, or it could be the word "Light" I think Nathon called it an Axiom Light.
> View attachment 364219


Here is what is on mine. Usually a date next to the copyright. Maybe he tried to use Roman numerals. I refused to learn their numbers as they killed my brother. If NM supported this forum and his fans here, you could ask him. He blew me off the last 3 emails I sent him.


----------



## Roll Fast

Slide-Easy said:


> Here is what is on mine. Usually a date next to the copyright. Maybe he tried to use Roman numerals. I refused to learn their numbers as they killed my brother. If NM supported this forum and his fans here, you could ask him. He blew me off the last 3 emails I sent him.
> 
> View attachment 364253


Now I am curious. Not sure that is a good thing.......
Simple Shot used to be Flippin' Out Slingshots, or was a previous iteration back in the day?
When I started down this path, it was Nathan Masters and Jorge Sprave videos that I saw that helped me understand how to set-up and shoot.
Gone a different path now have they?


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yo Hoggy what is that leather gizmo in your photo?


It's a kenneth ***** 3/8" steel ammo holder. Got it last year at the tn slingshot gathering.


----------



## hoggy

2 favvy favs redo today.


----------



## tool

@hoggy: you ran out of paper plates?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Roll Fast said:


> Now I am curious. Not sure that is a good thing.......
> Simple Shot used to be Flippin' Out Slingshots, or was a previous iteration back in the day?
> When I started down this path, it was Nathan Masters and Jorge Sprave videos that I saw that helped me understand how to set-up and shoot.
> Gone a different path now have they?


Island Made, Treeman and Bimbo are making better frames that SimpleShot, if you doubt me, buy one. Compare NM to BH and you will get my point. Bill was making videos back then too. I never liked the bald headed german guy enough to get thru 10 seconds of his videos. I did not think his weird contraptions were neat or interesting.


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> Compare him to Bill Hays and you will get my point.


Is there any chance to grt some FlippinOut frames today? I did some research, but I couldn't find them available...


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> Is there any chance to grt some FlippinOut frames today? I did some research, but I couldn't find them available...











Wanted Ads Forum


Post any Wanted ads for items you are looking for here.




www.slingshotforum.com













Sales / Trades / Wanted







www.slingshotcommunity.com













Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay


Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



www.ebay.com


----------



## tool

"Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles and more..." Sure this is the right place? But ty, I'll have a lolok at the classies.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> "Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles and more..." Sure this is the right place? But ty, I'll have a lolok at the classies.


Why would I steer you in the wrong direction?


----------



## tool

Oh, you wouldn't. I just hate ebay.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> Oh, you wouldn't. I just hate ebay.


There are slingshot treasures to be found there, it just takes persistence and some luck. I use G10 slingshot, Micarta slingshot and Custom Slingshot as a search...then substitute catapult for the word slingshot and search again when I an looking.


----------



## tool

I'll give it a try. I guess I may remember my password, used ebay ages ago...


----------



## Zen Sticks

Shooting these two today. I really just can't put down the Little Beech. I take it out a lot when I let the dogs out and shoot outside the back door till they're done. Fun shooter.


----------



## Portboy

Little warmer today got shoot a little more distance


----------



## Roll Fast

Portboy said:


> Little warmer today got shoot a little more distance
> View attachment 364321
> 
> View attachment 364320
> 
> View attachment 364319


Yup. Looks warmer for sure there!


----------



## Peter Recuas




----------



## Portboy

Roll Fast said:


> Yup. Looks warmer for sure there!


Haha ya 4c is tshirt weather for me way better than the dang -25 stuff we hit with . Usually have way more snow ⛄ but just got the cold this time round


----------



## hoggy

tool said:


> @hoggy: you ran out of paper plates?


naw, just wanted to try some smaller targets


----------



## Ibojoe

Flatband “custom ergonomic”shootn natural latex and a Flatband cupped pouch


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Flatband “custom ergonomic”shootn natural latex and a Flatband cupped pouch
> View attachment 364347
> View attachment 364348


----------



## hoggy

some wood frames today.


----------



## hoggy

Ibojoe said:


> Flatband “custom ergonomic”shootn natural latex and a Flatband cupped pouch
> View attachment 364347
> View attachment 364348


SWEET


----------



## Portboy

Little bro again


----------



## Island made




----------



## Ryan43

My pair of scorpions tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Just the LT with added rubber thumb support grip..... thanks for the idea.

Don't you love it when the first can hit is dead centre.....


----------



## Zen Sticks

Whytey said:


> View attachment 364405
> 
> Just the LT with added rubber thumb support grip..... thanks for the idea.
> 
> Don't you love it when the first can hit is dead centre.....
> View attachment 364406
> 
> View attachment 364407


Nice shooting!


----------



## Whytey

BTW, my sons like the double strength beverages.😁


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> BTW, my sons like the double strength beverages.😁


We know because you never hit a can after 6 pack them 🤪


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Whytey said:


> View attachment 364405
> 
> Just the LT with added rubber thumb support grip..... thanks for the idea.
> 
> Don't you love it when the first can hit is dead centre.....
> View attachment 364406
> 
> View attachment 364407


Great shooters and shooting!


----------



## skarrd

wasnt gonna shoot today,but then this arrived in the mail    














then t


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> wasnt gonna shoot today,but then this arrived in the mail
> View attachment 364408
> View attachment 364410
> then t
> View attachment 364411


Man that's a beauty..... made by?


----------



## skarrd

thanks Cromag for another amazing and good looking frame,this one is a better shooter than i am


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> Man that's a beauty..... made by?


Cromag,one of our members here,makes these,i tried to add to original post but it wouldnt let me so,2nd post,lol


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Portboy said:


> Little warmer today got shoot a little more distance
> View attachment 364321
> 
> View attachment 364320
> 
> View attachment 364319


Looks like you made the most of the winter, that is an awesome collection of great frames you put together.


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> thanks Cromag for another amazing and good looking frame,this one is a better shooter than i am


Awesome work Cromag.
Wood types?


----------



## High Desert Flipper

So many amazing frames from makers recently, and great pics too. The last few pages of this thread could be a high end slingshot catalog. Or maybe a "Slingshot Digest" special edition.


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> Awesome work Cromag.
> Wood types?


not sure the types,looks to be maple [?] palm swells and black walnut {?} mains,definatly an aluminium core tho,lol


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> View attachment 364404


_Great Day in The Morning!!_
Whatcha got in that hidin' in that case? 
I like the deep clip.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> some wood frames today.
> View attachment 364356


Wild as a Billy Goat...


----------



## Portboy

High Desert Flipper said:


> Looks like you made the most of the winter, that is an awesome collection of great frames you put together.


Thanks gotta pic the days you get outside and make dust it’s slow process 🤷‍♂️But it’s going break anytime


----------



## LittleBear

The consultant: Hard hat, leather safety shoes (never boots), reflective safety vest, pen in vest breast pocket, flashlight left front pants pocket, knife clipped to right front pants pocket, and yes slingshot in left rear pants pocket.


----------



## tool

Destroying a spinner with the NLS hybrid. Where did I put my superglue?
Have a nice weekend, folks.


----------



## hoggy

shooting before the nasty weather comes.


----------



## Zen Sticks

These two again. But not for long. This weather sucks. It's snowing, it's a very wet snow and it's 31°f. Basically melts as soon as it lands on me. So I was only out till I was soaked.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> shooting before the nasty weather comes.
> View attachment 364485
> View attachment 364486
> View attachment 364487
> View attachment 364488
> View attachment 364489


Moses didn't make me a Big Giant Wooden frame, so can I have yours, Hoggy?


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Valery

I haven't shot in three weeks because of an operation on my hand. In that time I received a package from China with a new slingshot. Today I ammunched it and tried it out. I am happy with it, no loss of shooting skills!


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Wow that’s purdy!!
> View attachment 364404


----------



## Ibojoe

Hot off the press.


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Hot off the press.
> View attachment 364563


----------



## Zen Sticks

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 364564


That's an absolutely beautiful piece. What's the verdict on this hybrid love child? How's it shoot for you?


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 364564


Wow Joe that’s sweet bro 😎


----------



## Zen Sticks

Shooting Miss Maple and the Little Beech. I had to carefully take the bands off because they were about to break and the piece of mail I wrote my test measurements on for clay is no longer around. This band set seemed great. So I figured maybe I should measure it.Yep, I only cut the one set originally. Which is why it worked well. 
Once I saw the weakness in the golf ball everytime I hit it I expected it to pop. It's till in one piece some how.


----------



## KawKan

Ibojoe said:


> Hot off the press.
> View attachment 364563


Joe, we need a thread on this one!
What is in that sandwich, Dagwood!????


----------



## skarrd

this little beauty again today-it warmed up to almost 60 degrees-5/16s steels instead of 3/8s,


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 364564


Boys, she sure is clean...


----------



## Portboy

Man it’s -10c winds just blowing not ideal conditions but couple shots before work . Must be crazy


----------



## devils son in law

Portboy said:


> Man it’s -10c winds just blowing not ideal conditions but couple shots before work . Must be crazy
> View attachment 364580


Same here, my man. Definitely still winter out!


----------



## Ibojoe

KawKan said:


> Joe, we need a thread on this one!
> What is in that sandwich, Dagwood!????


 Thank you Ray. I posted about this one on the ssotm thread. 
I’ll see if I can put a post together.


----------



## tool

This beauty in the morning. I really like the look of jade with black bands. This Snipersling .50 is a bit rowdy even at 15-10mm with 7mm ammo, I guess I try 14-9mm next time.
Have a good Sunday.


----------



## GIRLYPANTS

Ive been honing my skills with one of Bill Hays slingshots and loving it


----------



## whadafork

Shooting the Deadeye today, and the weather is great.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting this little guy this morning. Simple shot .40 and 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting my Bill Hays, Taurus Pro. She is pretty to look at, fits my hand like a well made, kid glove, and cuts like a scalpel. I mean she shoots as straight as a moon beam. Thanks, Bill.


----------



## KawKan

Enjoying the sunshine with a Snipersling G10 banded with Simple-Shot .60 for 5/16-inch steel.


----------



## Ryan43

My pocket ranger classic this afternoon. Bbs and gzk green.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

KawKan said:


> Enjoying the sunshine with a Snipersling G10 banded with Simple-Shot .60 for 5/16-inch steel.
> View attachment 364693


That is a super awesome frame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Shooting the Beagle version 2 today at a can hung in a tree in my yard. Just heard there is a version 3 being made. I will have to give that one a try.


----------



## ATO75

hoggy said:


> hat trick today, hoggy wild. a lil plinker made by DSIL, a frame by Kenneth *** i call the KDSpecial & a Smos Slings natty. bullseekers one & all.
> View attachment 360622


Nice shooting Hoggy! 👍


----------



## ATO75

Portboy said:


> Well another deep freeze setting in 🥶 so forced in shop only got 28 feet but better than nothing. Hanging with shop rat killing a can them spinners kick balls out all over so can’t use in side
> View attachment 361067
> 
> View attachment 361066


I like the shape of that frame. Who makes it?


----------



## ATO75

Portboy said:


> Give this one a go later today
> View attachment 361214
> 
> View attachment 361213


Dude that is nice! One of yours?


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is a beautiful sling !
> 
> Is that the one that comes with the top secret, perfect bands setup ?
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, 20/15mm tapers of 0.55mm BSB with 8mm steel.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Bit breezy today so I hung a ping pong ball to shoot at while it was moving in the wind. I glued the string on the outside with gorilla glue to see if this one would last longer. It did. And it didn't. The first hit broke it. But the glue on the outside kept the cracks from traveling. So even though it broke I was able to shoot it numerous times before it failed. Which in the wind was plenty of missed shots. Nice challenge and lots of fun. 
Happy shooting


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting my Bill Hays, Taurus Pro. She is pretty to look at, fits my hand like a well made, kid glove, and cuts like a scalpel. I mean she shoots as straight as a moon beam. Thanks, Bill.
> View attachment 364691
> View attachment 364692


Outstanding frame!


----------



## Portboy

ATO75 said:


> Dude that is nice! One of yours?


Yep 👍🏻


----------



## Portboy

ATO75 said:


> I like the shape of that frame. Who makes it?


I put the scales on but it was a core I bought from simple shot (plinker)


----------



## MIsling

Been a while...









Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

glad to see you back,nice frame


----------



## Slide-Easy

She preformed so well yesterday, that I am making her work for keep again today. I tend to shoot one fork, exclusively, until the band breaks...then switch up.


----------



## Ryan43

My J5 pocket parasite tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Found new target 🎯


----------



## hoggy

ATO75 said:


> Nice shooting Hoggy! 👍


thanks brother figer


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Wow, what a pleasure this is to shoot. She is earning her keep again today.


----------



## KawKan

Make sure you enlarge that center dot! About 100mm or 4 inches ought to work!



Portboy said:


> Found new target 🎯
> View attachment 364793


----------



## Portboy

Out for a tour


----------



## hoggy

Shot the hole out with the recurve ranger proto on the last shot and i aimed at it too.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> Shot the hole out with the recurve ranger proto on the last shot and i aimed at it too.
> View attachment 364831


Wild as a


----------



## Whytey

I definitely find this style of 3/4 butterfly frameless a joy to shoot.
Not my most accurate nor a can cut this time but a pleasure.....


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Out rippin em in the snow.
> View attachment 363455


Hey brother, what is that frame your killing cans with?


----------



## ATO75

Zen Sticks said:


> Shooting this little beauty today.
> I'm able to hit a paint can with it at 10m about 60% of the time now. I'll put some new bands on it and see how tomorrow goes. Super fun little frame


Thats real nice!


----------



## ATO75

Island made said:


> View attachment 364404


Man that a beauty!


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> Hot off the press.
> View attachment 364563


My goodness thats a beauty


----------



## skarrd

the 2 ugly sisters monday and tuesday,spinners and cans and tube/band replacements


----------



## Whytey

Ugly but interesting = CUTE!
Look to be good at what they do too.....


----------



## madmax96

Hee if ugly does it who cares? 😁😁🤔


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> the 2 ugly sisters monday and tuesday,spinners and cans and tube/band replacements
> View attachment 364842
> View attachment 364843
> View attachment 364844
> View attachment 364845


Truth be told, I have had the most fun, ever, with women and girls that most men would have considered _'ugly'._...


----------



## madmax96

@Slide-Easy has to be a man of culture! 
Can you further expertise on the subject for an young gun like me? 🙄😉🥃


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 364849


----------



## hoggy

today before & after


----------



## bingo

*







*
3 different tapers 1st batch of 100 % and 2nd batch of 100%


----------



## ATO75

I received this Ranger Recurve in the mail today. Cut a can with it really quick. I'm kinda surprised that more people aren't talking about this frame. It is excellent.


----------



## bingo

Both .75 and total different


----------



## Roll Fast

ATO75 said:


> I received this Ranger Recurve in the mail today. Cut a can with it really quick. I'm kinda surprised that more people aren't talking about this frame. It is excellent.
> View attachment 364873


Been hearing quite a bit about that Ranger Recurve. Well chosen name!
Sounds like it is checking out real well.
Can I ask what the fork width is? (overall width)


----------



## Northerner

I spent some time with the new metal pincher frame from AliEx. I'm starting to appreciate sights... for now anyway. Accuracy is amazing. I just put the bead on the pop can at 18 yards and connect most shots. I'm shooting BBs still so the can lasts for a while. Otherwise I have to walk through the snowbanks to change the target.


----------



## Stankard757

Very nice PVC PFS from @skarrd and one of my Rusty natties.

@skarrd my man this is one to beat!! And it matches my shoes









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATO75

Roll Fast said:


> Been hearing quite a bit about that Ranger Recurve. Well chosen name!
> Sounds like it is checking out real well.
> Can I ask what the fork width is? (overall width)


I got the pro version it's 3.5". About 89mm. Feels like I have been shooting this frame all my life.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Took the Little Beech out pinking with clay along the river this morning. I just can't put it down.
This afternoon I put fresh bands on the Sycamore Sling cut a can and worked the 3cm spinner and golf ball. Beautiful day


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> Truth be told, I have had the most fun, ever, with women and girls that most men would have considered _'ugly'._...


probably because most men are looking for barbie dolls ,or the little skinny "girl" aspects and what society tells them is attractive instead of women who actually look like women,imho


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Very nice PVC PFS from @skarrd and one of my Rusty natties.
> 
> @skarrd my man this is one to beat!! And it matches my shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


glad you like it,it does match


----------



## skarrd

these two ladies today [wednesday]


----------



## Elsenham 177

Shooting latest natty made from a piece of hawthorn which was growing in our garden


----------



## Bimbo

Slide-Easy said:


> I picked this little stunner up first thing this morning. Went to grab some coffee and checked the forum and it's 39 alerts. One alert was a Troll from Indiana that I had kicked off the other Community, last month for stalking. Come to find out he had been a problem there for years and kicked off many times. So he thought he would come here and cause trouble. I tried to get him to call me, but he is scared. In any event, after all that fan-danny, I was able to settle into 200 accurate shots with this little tack driver. Thanks again Joe!
> View attachment 364910
> View attachment 364911
> View attachment 364912


That is one bad ass looking sling.

Looks like a great shooter, too!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bimbo said:


> That is one bad ass looking sling.
> 
> Looks like a great shooter, too!!


Thanks, Brother! 

Kindness begets Kindness.


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> Thanks, Brother!
> 
> Kindness begets Kindness.


But… The other guy called you racist. I still need to find one of these bloodhound pictures.

Edit: got one, finally. What a cutie... Can't resist this one, can you?


----------



## bingo




----------



## skarrd

these today-flaca n gorda


----------



## Booral121

So is slide-easy banned 🤔🎯 along with the stalker or am I blocked or something 😂🎯👍


----------



## tool

WTF?


----------



## skarrd

not really sure whats going on,but i can see your posts Booral121 and tool


----------



## Booral121

@skarrd no I was unsure if maybe slide-easy had blocked me and it just says banned on his profile when someone he has blocked goes to it . Or is he banned ?


----------



## tool

Booral121 said:


> @skarrd no I was unsure if maybe slide-easy had blocked me and it just says banned on his profile when someone he has blocked goes to it . Or is he banned ?


He's banned. That sucks, man.


----------



## Booral121

tool said:


> He's banned. That sucks, man.


For what??


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> @skarrd no I was unsure if maybe slide-easy had blocked me and it just says banned on his profile when someone he has blocked goes to it . Or is he banned ?


looks like he has been banned,


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> For what??


not sure,but i thgink it was an argument with another member,who also has been banned


----------



## tool

Booral121 said:


> For what??


Freedom of speech. Something that doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Whytey

No comment


----------



## Whytey

BTW, who was the other?


----------



## KawKan

Shot some homemades yesterday. 








Just finished the Honey Locust Natural and banded up with Simple-Shot .60mm cut for butterfly with 3/8-inch steel.








Also enjoyed a little catchbox time with light tube frameless and 5/16-inch steel. A lot of my frameless shooting is at targets of opportunity on walks. 









Fun shooting!


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> BTW, who was the other?


flingshotlife


----------



## skarrd

this one today with 5/16s steels


----------



## Ibojoe

Out this beautiful day with my birdseye Halbert. Blowing up cans with 44 lead


----------



## Ryan43

Scout and some bbs tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast

skarrd said:


> this one today with 5/16s steels
> View attachment 364982


Now that is an exotic looking slingshot! 
A scimitar maybe?


----------



## Roll Fast

Ibojoe said:


> Out this beautiful day with my birdseye Halbert. Blowing up cans with 44 lead
> View attachment 364985


Beauty!
Three lead balls to split a can?


----------



## Zen Sticks

Shooting the Little Beech and the new Cedar KISS. 
Great day


----------



## Roll Fast

Zen Sticks said:


> Shooting the Little Beech and the new Cedar KISS.
> Great day


Nice. First time seeing a rustic rope lanyard on a natural.
Makes a lot of sense. Good "design sense."
Good call sir!


----------



## Ibojoe

Roll Fast said:


> Beauty!
> Three lead balls to split a can?


 Lead is amazing. Put side by side in the center then a third just above the bottom rim where the can thickens. Bam!


----------



## hoggy

skarrd said:


> this one today with 5/16s steels
> View attachment 364982


COOL


----------



## hoggy

Zen Sticks said:


> Shooting the Little Beech and the new Cedar KISS.
> Great day


that cedar KISS is SWEET


----------



## hoggy

today. i think the coolness & wind made me pull to right & high


----------



## Zen Sticks

Roll Fast said:


> Nice. First time seeing a rustic rope lanyard on a natural.
> Makes a lot of sense. Good "design sense."
> Good call sir!


Thank you. I appreciate it


----------



## Zen Sticks

hoggy said:


> that cedar KISS is SWEET


Thank you very much


hoggy said:


> today. i think the coolness & wind made me pull to right & high
> View attachment 365014


THAT is an excellent collection right there


----------



## Stankard757

.177 with an oak frame and the Knuckle Eater








3/8 steel with modified Tiny Turtle









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

Stankard757 said:


> .177 with an oak frame and the Knuckle Eater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8 steel with modified Tiny Turtle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


"Knuckle Eater"
Is that what you call the one you don't want your friends to ask to shoot?


----------



## Stankard757

Zen Sticks said:


> "Knuckle Eater"
> Is that what you call the one you don't want your friends to ask to shoot?


Haha No the little blue/purple guy when I first got it is the only frame to actually leave scars

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimbo

Trying out my Joker colored chalice i finished last night, thin full Bfly bands shooting 1/4in steel


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Bimbo said:


> Trying out my Joker colored chalice i finished last night, thin full Bfly bands shooting 1/4in steel
> View attachment 365016
> View attachment 365017


That is a SWEET Chalice !

There’s no pins(?),just glued / epoxied together ?
( love the colors )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Bimbo

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is a SWEET Chalice !
> 
> There’s no pins(?),just glued / epoxied together ?
> ( love the colors )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


No pins on this one, i found some high viscosity CA glue that works awesome with the micarta, i asked the guy who makes the micarta for me and told me the type of resin he uses kinda fuses with the CA glue i used.

The bond between layers seems bulletproof, ive used it a lot of times before and had delaminations with epoxy, but never with this glue


----------



## Zen Sticks

Bimbo said:


> Trying out my Joker colored chalice i finished last night, thin full Bfly bands shooting 1/4in steel
> View attachment 365016
> View attachment 365017


Love it!


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Haha No the little blue/purple guy when I first got it is the only frame to actually leave scars
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Haha it has an attitude problem like the new name tho haha


----------



## Portboy

Finally sun 🌞 new plinker rocks think black my fav


----------



## hoggy

Zen Sticks said:


> Thank you very muchTHAT is an excellent collection right there


Thank you brother figer.


----------



## hoggy

Yetis & KD















Special. Got 3 at the plus today. 2 with the Bamboo Yeti & 1 with Swirly Yeti.


----------



## skarrd

Roll Fast said:


> Now that is an exotic looking slingshot!
> A scimitar maybe?


actually its a plgiarized copy of a 5stones Rogue-done with his permission-as i wanted one in wood and he only does g10 and aluminium


----------



## skarrd

spinner in the front yard,PBPFS in the backyard,


----------



## Zen Sticks

Not a lot of time to shoot today. But glad to get some in. Just spinners and the golf ball. Looks a little naked in there without cans hanging.


----------



## skarrd

almost forgot,got a new "spinner" kind of large but couldnt resist the "target" when i saw it on the empty pckle jar,lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I went out ‘Hoggy Wild’ and took 3 frames on my walkabout which isn’t a normal thing for me. Must have been the cargo shorts? Of these three, the self made Chalice was the only cold shot center to target. The Portboy Plinker hit on the #4 shot and stayed well centered after that. The PP Y-Shot took me to #21 before I found center but both before and after missed were whisper hits. That might be because I shoot single tubes with some confidence.


----------



## Bimbo

MOJAVE MO said:


> I went out ‘Hoggy Wild’ and took 3 frames on my walkabout which isn’t a normal thing for me. Must have been the cargo shorts? Of these three, the self made Chalice was the only cold shot center to target. The Portboy Plinker hit on the #4 shot and stayed well centered after that. The PP Y-Shot took me to #21 before I found center but both before and after missed were whisper hits. That might be because I shoot single tubes with some confidence.
> View attachment 365132
> View attachment 365133


Love those 3!!!
I think i need a Lil plinker now...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Bimbo said:


> Love those 3!!!
> I think i need a Lil plinker now...


I’m a big fan of the Lil’ Plinker. It is too ‘normal looking’ for many folks but the performance and simplicity of this fork is supernatural in my experience.


----------



## Portboy

Bimbo said:


> Love those 3!!!
> I think i need a Lil plinker now...


Don’t stop at just one can’t fly on one wing fella


----------



## bingo

these 2 today for 50 odd shots


----------



## tool

Zen Sticks said:


> Not a lot of time to shoot today. But glad to get some in. Just spinners and the golf ball. Looks a little naked in there without cans hanging.


I love this frame. This year I'm going into natties and I'd love to bring something like your KISS into life. Great job.


----------



## Hoss

Ryan43 said:


> Pocket ranger classic this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What type of material is it made of? 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Just the 1 today.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I went out ‘Hoggy Wild’ and took 3 frames on my walkabout which isn’t a normal thing for me. Must have been the cargo shorts? Of these three, the self made Chalice was the only cold shot center to target. The Portboy Plinker hit on the #4 shot and stayed well centered after that. The PP Y-Shot took me to #21 before I found center but both before and after missed were whisper hits. That might be because I shoot single tubes with some confidence.
> View attachment 365132
> View attachment 365133


SWEET


----------



## Ryan43

Hoss said:


> What type of material is it made of?
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


Black G10. Super awesome little frame


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Scout and some bbs again this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

Sorry if this has been ask before but what is your BB set up?
@Ryan43 
Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

JASling said:


> Sorry if this has been ask before but what is your BB set up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I’m using GZK.45 green 3/8 to 1/4 in taper active band length 6 3/4 in at a 32 in draw I’m also a big fan of the warrior ninja pouch for bbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBear

Hm, out of mints.







Bill Hays, Micro Hammer? Made from G10 following his design that is/was posted somewhere in the forum.







Small slingshot, small target.


----------



## Zen Sticks

LittleBear said:


> Hm, out of mints.
> View attachment 365147
> 
> Bill Hays, Micro Hammer? I believe the design is/was posted somewhere in the forum.
> View attachment 365148
> 
> Small slingshot, small target.
> View attachment 365149


That's awesome


----------



## Zen Sticks

tool said:


> I love this frame. This year I'm going into natties and I'd love to bring something like your KISS into life. Great job.


Thanks a lot. I appreciate it. It's the coolest thing I've ever picked up off the side of the road. It feels great I'm my hand and shoots straight. This actually may become a sickness. I see slingshots everywhere now. Lol


----------



## KawKan

LittleBear said:


> Hm, out of mints.
> View attachment 365147
> 
> Bill Hays, Micro Hammer? I believe the design is/was posted somewhere in the forum.
> View attachment 365148
> 
> Small slingshot, small target.
> View attachment 365149


That's a very nice build!


----------



## Zen Sticks

Shooting the Cedar KISS this evening. Even had a little friend hang out and watch me shoot. I advised the Garter Snake to head for my garden and to stay away from my dogs. Hope it was listening. It's good to see things waking up from winter.


----------



## Whytey

Zen Sticks said:


>


Have to ask, what sort of snake is that, mate?


----------



## Zen Sticks

Whytey said:


> Have to ask, what sort of snake is that, mate?


It's an Eastern Garter Snake. Totally harmless to humans. They can bite if you mess with them. But it doesn't even really hurt if they do bite. And that will only happen if you chase one down and grab it. That one is actually pretty big for a Garter Snake. Rarely see them quite that big. I'd love to have it stay around, especially around the garden.They eat all kinds of insects, slugs and such. Very beneficial snake, harmless and usually try to avoid us humans. That one was soaking in some evening heat from the sun. Normally it would have raced away if I'd been that close.


----------



## hoggy

Massive quantities today.


----------



## Stankard757

Me and Wilburt









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Cold and rainy so I’m shooting bbs out the garage door with my pocket








ranger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Little Plinker.


----------



## Bimbo

MOJAVE MO said:


> I’m a big fan of the Lil’ Plinker. It is too ‘normal looking’ for many folks but the performance and simplicity of this fork is supernatural in my experience.


I used to think that about the Chalice, until i made myself one, great shooter, comfortable, precise and looks just right


----------



## bingo

this team today


----------



## JASling

Own design self made prototype
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

Rain all day. So it has been the Little Beech and clay just out from the back door. Shooting at an old licence plate I stuck in the fence. Noticed my Red Cedar tree has a Morning Dove as a new occupant.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> I’m a big fan of the Lil’ Plinker. It is too ‘normal looking’ for many folks but the performance and simplicity of this fork is supernatural in my experience.


Agreed MO, that one and a Chalice…….just something about those two designs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

Got around making something to hold cards . Pretty happy I actually got them was first shot or anything but there’s hope 😁


----------



## skarrd

been piddlin around with this design for a while now,mostly in PVC and cutting board/HDPE[?],finally did one in wood,from samples at Home Depot,lol


----------



## Portboy

Pretty cool dude 👍 has a neat look about it


----------



## skarrd

Thanks,original design was a "save"from the burn bin,that actually shot really well [surprise] and this one was a 1/4 inch bigger than original,shoots well,but smaller seems to be better [???]


----------



## Peter Recuas




----------



## Zen Sticks

Shooting the Cedar KISS and the Little Beech today. Rain, sunshine and tornado sirens. Feels like spring


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my pocket predator Taurus tonight with 1/4 steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asgardian

This beauty here




  








Why is the slingshot more photogenic than me?




__
Asgardian


__
10 mo ago


__
homemade natural
natural
steel ammo




Wanted to take a good picture of my slingshot with its ammo (steel for hunting, marble for fun)...


----------



## JASling

Banding this completed bad girl up! Own design naming it the CPFS (Cuatro/4 PFS) Been working on it the past four days coincidentally. You all saw the prototype with my OPFS 60 post and yesterday. Now here they both are next to each other.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn the “Island Made”


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 365298
> Shootn the “Island Made”


----------



## tool

You're back. That's good.


----------



## skarrd

welcome back bloodhound


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 365298
> Shootn the “Island Made”


Dang!!! thats a beauty!!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> welcome back bloodhound


Thanks Steven.


----------



## skarrd

shooting the SSOTM today,i am sorry i dont remember who sent me the tapered bands-i just found them again-a couple years ago but they work excellent,and this is a ball to shoot


----------



## Zen Sticks

Clays from the Little Beech. Steel from the Cedar KISS. Another great day to shoot. When it wasn't raining that is.


----------



## JASling

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Full butterfly frameless.....


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this little beauty this morning. I haven't put her down since she got here last week. She is a straight shooter, points naturally with no need to tweak anything before release. What a pleasure it is to shoot.....and look at those curves. I like curves.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting this little beauty from cromag this afternoon. USSOP .45 and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 365299


Is this the REAL Stu?? My gut tells me this is a Robo-Stu put in place by the Forum Owners to monitor the un-monitorable. 🙈🙊🙉🍩


----------



## Slide-Easy

I can't seem to put this little fork down. It is a real performer. Points naturally and hits its mark with no effort. Thanks again Joe!


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Is this the REAL Stu?? My gut tells me this is a Robo-Stu put in place by the Forum Owners to monitor the un-monitorable. 🙈🙊🙉🍩


I got my mind right. 👼


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> I can't seem to put this little fork down. It is a real performer. Points naturally and hits its mark with no effort. Thanks again Joe!
> 
> View attachment 365384


That is a sweet looking shooter!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> That is a sweet looking shooter!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, with all the buzz over recurves, I set that Bloodhound out on the trail of a unique recurve. He's got a good nose on a cold or hot trail.

Kindness begets Kindness.


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today, running 5/16 steel from the seated position. Took a few shots to settle in. Had a good time!


----------



## Slide-Easy

raventree78 said:


> Shot these today, running 5/16 steel from the seated position. Took a few shots to settle in. Had a good time!
> 
> View attachment 365385


I enjoy shooting while I'm sitting down.


----------



## Ibojoe

Back in black today.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

MOJAVE MO said:


> Is this the REAL Stu?? My gut tells me this is a Robo-Stu put in place by the Forum Owners to monitor the un-monitorable. 🙈🙊🙉🍩


Yeah, I'm working on a shooter called "wrong think". I guess time will tell...


----------



## Bimbo

My little Joker rockin thin and long ass tubes shooting 1/4 in steel


----------



## JASling

.4 simple shot black 20mm-15mm full butterfly (63in draw) has some power!!!























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimbo

JASling said:


> .4 simple shot black 20mm-15mm full butterfly (63in draw) has some power!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thats a great looking frame!!


----------



## JASling

Bimbo said:


> Thats a great looking frame!!


Thanks!!! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## Stankard757

PVC, G10 and a Natty









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 365401
> Back in black today.


I kind of wish I hadn't looked at it....I bet she is a pleasure to hold.


----------



## Ryan43

My Prime Forks PFX tonight running 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

shot this one with BBs [177 cal] just to see if it would,it did,finished off the bb can with the tapered bands,hand slap was vicious fortunatly it only took about 8 hits to seperate it,


----------



## skarrd

been shooting this can for awhile with a ariety of frames,all BBs,and just needed to see it finished,lol


----------



## Whytey

Banded up the new natty for a 3/4 bf test run.....


----------



## tool

Mixing up styles and bands and pouches. I like Warrior Mongol Roo pouches, with my last order they sent me two laminated Mongol pouches for free. These are very good, let's see if the lamination stays strong. Besides my favorite band, BSB white .50, I tried some 100% slingshot .50, good band. A bit more stretch than BSB and slightly smoother in the draw, same speed.
As much as I love shooting with a floating anchor, it's impossible to do while wearing a stereo headset during long telephone meetings, so I banded up a Enzo with 100% .50, [email protected] active and a WASP pouch. Fast with 7mm ammo and I can shoot during these boring phonecalls again.

Have a nice Sunday, shooters.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Easy like Sunday Morning...


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> Mixing up styles and bands and pouches. I like Warrior Mongol Roo pouches, with my last order they sent me two laminated Mongol pouches for free. These are very good, let's see if the lamination stays strong. Besides my favorite band, BSB white .50, I tried some 100% slingshot .50, good band. A bit more stretch than BSB and slightly smoother in the draw, same speed.
> As much as I love shooting with a floating anchor, it's impossible to do while wearing a stereo headset during long telephone meetings, so I banded up a Enzo with 100% .50, [email protected] active and a WASP pouch. Fast with 7mm ammo and I can shoot during these boring phonecalls again.
> 
> Have a nice Sunday, shooters.
> View attachment 365433


'Work is 5 days of prostitution, followed by 2 days of resuscitation.'
---George Carlin---

Call in sick and enjoy your floating anchor.


----------



## Ryan43

Felt like TTF this morning. Shooting my Lewis Pride scorpion this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Felt like TTF this morning. Shooting my Lewis Pride scorpion this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a nice one for sale right now.


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> There is a nice one for sale right now.


I barely talked my wife into letting me have this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> I barely talked my wife into letting me have this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It saddens me to hear that you have relinquished control to anyone, much less a wife.


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> 'Work is 5 days of prostitution, followed by 2 days of resuscitation.'
> ---George Carlin---
> 
> Call in sick and enjoy your floating anchor.


I know. But this job is one I like. It's kind of a semi-self employment, I'm quite free in what I'm doing. I'm sitting on my ** in my home office, working remote, delegating things, gettin' **** done, having a cool team. It could be much worse.

Btw... I shoot my floating anchor when there's no phone calls, the fixed anchor when there are some. Pretty cool job, I can shoot when I want to...


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> I know. But this job is one I like. It's kind of a semi-self employment, I'm quite free in what I'm doing. I'm sitting on my * in my home office, working remote, delegating things, gettin' * done, having a cool team. It could be much worse.
> 
> Btw... I shoot my floating anchor when there's no phone calls, the fixed anchor when there are some. Pretty cool job, I can shoot when I want to...


The first 'job' I ever had was in 1973, I was 5 years old. There was an old couple that lived next to my grandparents, that lived next door to me. The old men would sit under a China-Berry tree and tell stories. I would sit and listen. Well, the old woman that lived there told the old man to pick up all those cigarette butts under that tree before she cut the grass. Well he looked at me and asked if I wanted to earn fifty cents. So I picked up 40-50 cigarette butts and he gave me a fifty cent piece. Well I had been watching cowboy movies and they always bit the coin to see if it was real...so I put it to my mouth, but before I could bite it, the smell from my fingers knocked me to my five year old knees. It was the rank smell of cigarette butts. So, I went next door to my grandma's and washed my hands a couple times. I then took the fifty cents to the country store a few doors down the road, and got a soda and a sack of candy. I remember my hand smelled all that day and night. Each time I put the candy in my mouth I could smell it. I then realized he had paid me to do something he did not want to do. This was a strong, lasting memory. He tried it again a couple weeks later...I refused.
I have never enjoyed trading my time for money or helping someone else to see their dreams come true. I am 54 and have hated every job I have ever done...even cleaning my own bathroom. Sadly, I have never been motivated my money. The best days I have had here on Earth, required no money. As I speak my mind and have never accepted any level of authority, I have given supervisors and business owners a pure fit.


----------



## Roll Fast

Shooting downstairs again. Another foot of snow last night!!!
Using this little bamboo tee with a real open hand and relying on the lanyard. It really flies out of my hand when shot.
Using two BB's per shot. Punches nice holes in things.
Starbucks is too complicated for me but my son-in-law gave me one of their cups. Somewhat satisfying busting those up.


----------



## LittleBear

Pulled out Old Ugly Joe to shoot today. I was going through a stage where I'd find a natural fork shape that worked well for me and then recreate that shape as a composite board cut. The first one I made in this shape was spectacular, then I made this one for a swap, but it was just too darn ugly, so I made a third which ended up ok. The arrow heads were added later as an experiment, didn't help the looks any but still fun to shoot anyway.


----------



## Whytey

8mm 3/4 butterfly with Grin Bringer


----------



## skarrd

a little experiment with the "weird"1632 [?] bands from amazon,and a spin shooter with corks,on a sideways hung can,lol.














didnt finish the can as had to get back to work[?]digging out the old pond


----------



## Whytey

Whytey said:


> 8mm 3/4 butterfly with Grin Bringer
> View attachment 365512


For those wondering about my backyard 6x9m shed/garage, yes one side is for clutter, other for the nutter.


----------



## hoggy

Portboy said:


> Got around making something to hold cards . Pretty happy I actually got them was first shot or anything but there’s hope 😁
> View attachment 365219


GET SOME, that's awesome


----------



## hoggy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 365298
> Shootn the “Island Made”


SWEET


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting my _Zone 7 Catapults_ 'Gavel' this morning. She is made from a Silver Maple natural fork. Chris makes frames from natural forks that look like board-cuts. You should get him to make you a fork or two. They are real performers. 
Just look at the lines on her...


----------



## Portboy

well -14 out joy oh joy looks like indoor shooting if haul my carcass out there 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> well -14 out joy oh joy looks like indoor shooting if haul my carcass out there 🤷‍♂️
> View attachment 365531
> 
> View attachment 365530


Ain't that some .....?


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Ain't that some .....?


Haha l feel about how that poor fella looks . Glad see ya back man 😎 not the same without the old hound sniffing about


----------



## Hoss

Portboy said:


> well -14 out joy oh joy looks like indoor shooting if haul my carcass out there
> View attachment 365531
> 
> View attachment 365530


That's how I looked before I got my coffee this morning.

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

*







a mule from portboy 👌1st shots in afew day due to a little injury*


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Haha l feel about how that poor fella looks . Glad see ya back man 😎 not the same without the old hound sniffing about


Thanks Brother! I just have to stay focused, so I can stay around. I went in the Coast Guard at 17. My Dad was retired Coast Guard. My Uncles were Waterman. We all curse like the Sailors that we are.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Thanks Brother! I just have to stay focused, so I can stay around. I went in the Coast Guard at 17. My Dad was retired Coast Guard. My Uncles were Waterman. We all curse like the Sailors that we are.


Well ya old sea dog I have faith in you


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Well ya old sea dog I have faith in you


 I have passed more Buoys and Day Markers than most folks have passed telephone poles. 

🙈🙉🙊


----------



## hoggy

torques & topshots today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> torques & topshot today.
> View attachment 365548


Hoggy, with the pure variety of frames you have displayed in multitude, over the years, I would sure like to see them all in one place if you ever take a notion to put them all together at one time for a photo. (How is that for a intentional run-on sentence?) Feel free to PM me the pic, I can understand that you might not want just anyone looking at it.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Shooting clay at an old licence plate I put on the fence with the Little Beech. Love that sound. 
Cut a couple cans and worked spinners with the Cedar KISS. Cold outside but still relaxing too shoot. Happy shooting everyone.


----------



## skarrd

this one again this morning,changed from tubes to flats-.07 simple shots- like the cork idea-thanks whytey-


----------



## skarrd

Hoss said:


> That's how I looked before I got my coffee this morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


me as well,coffee the life restorer,lol


----------



## LittleBear

Thought it was a twig, then it winked at me.


----------



## Asgardian

skarrd said:


> this one again this morning,changed from tubes to flats-.07 simple shots- like the cork idea-thanks whytey-
> View attachment 365561


How's the difference feel? I feel like I'm the only here who prefers the look and feel of tubes to flats


----------



## Whytey

Asgardian said:


> How's the difference feel? I feel like I'm the only here who prefers the look and feel of tubes to flats


I have only used tubes, a 1632 loop, for one purpose, learning frameless shooting when I aped Volp's style. I then switched to flats, again following one of his tutorials which feel more responsive and consistent.

Thanks again Volp, you're a legend.


----------



## Ibojoe

A new Slingnshot nattie. Thanks Darrel she shoot’s right where your looking. 
She’s a beauty too. Thank you!


----------



## Whytey

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 365584
> A new Slingnshot nattie. Thanks Darrel she shoot’s right where your looking.
> She’s a beauty too. Thank you!


I love the beauty of it's simplicity..... a good get and nicely done Darrel.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Whytey said:


> I love the beauty of it's simplicity..... a good get and nicely done Darrel.


I got one coming soon from Darrell, he does a great job.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 365584
> A new Slingnshot nattie. Thanks Darrel she shoot’s right where your looking.
> She’s a beauty too. Thank you!


I'd like to shoot it this morning...


----------



## Whytey

Slide-Easy said:


> I got one coming soon from Darrell, he does a great job.


Enjoy!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Taurus Pro prototype this morning. I do believe she shoots straighter than her purpleheart clone. This one will hit a gnat in the hind parts at 35 yards again and again and again. 

Accuracy is one thing, repeated Accuracy is another thing all together....


----------



## Ryan43

My pocket ranger and some bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asgardian

Another I made a couple years back.
While the other one is my go to, this one's got more than enough value. Its about six inches long with a shortened band, easy for travel and still packs a wallop. Ebony stain and grey band add for stealth. Yes I put too much thought into this.





  








The Wanderer




__
Asgardian


__
10 mo ago


----------



## hoggy

Swamp Stomp rigs. Black Widow Xt, Black Widow LT & Black Widow Torque.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 365584
> A new Slingnshot nattie. Thanks Darrel she shoot’s right where your looking.
> She’s a beauty too. Thank you!


YW Joe, thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Zen Sticks

Cedar KISSed some cans today. I wouldn't mind if this cold weather would go away.


----------



## Whytey

Ferdinand Fidget
3/4 BF at 10m


----------



## Whytey

Zen Sticks said:


> Cedar KISSed some cans today. I wouldn't mind if this cold weather would go away.


Nice..... I wish the cold weather would hurry up and get here.


----------



## skarrd

Asgardian said:


> How's the difference feel? I feel like I'm the only here who prefers the look and feel of tubes to flats


i am partial to flats for the most part ,but for some pfs frames tubes just seem to work better,they sure last a Lot longer than flats,lol


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 365584
> A new Slingnshot nattie. Thanks Darrel she shoot’s right where your looking.
> She’s a beauty too. Thank you!


That is a Beauty


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> i am partial to flats for the most part ,but for some pfs frames tubes just seem to work better,they sure last a Lot longer than flats,lol


Single legs don’t get tangled up as much either on pfs


----------



## skarrd

piddlin around with these 3 today,spinners and pinecones


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> i am partial to flats for the most part ,but for some pfs frames tubes just seem to work better,they sure last a Lot longer than flats,lol


Care to share which pfs frames you prefer tubes on?


----------



## skarrd

,toss up on the OPFS,but the Flippin pickle and mr pickle type frames are dedicated tube shooters,also the pocket predater "tag" is a definate tuber-at least for me-still playing around with the spinners and tubes,but will probably just do flats with them


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> piddlin around with these 3 today,spinners and pinecones
> View attachment 365622


*Great Day in The Morning!!!!*


----------



## Bill Hays

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this Taurus Pro prototype this morning. I do believe she shoots straighter than her purpleheart clone. This one will hit a gnat in the hind parts at 35 yards again and again and again.
> 
> Accuracy is one thing, repeated Accuracy is another thing all together....
> View attachment 365589
> View attachment 365590


....and that's because the prototype was/is the size I thought it should be... and the custom piece was the sizes you chose.... never doubt the eye of the "Master"! ;-)


----------



## Ibojoe

the heavy spault by Stankard757. This one is a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Slingshot28

Tubes all the way!!!


----------



## Zen Sticks

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 365651
> View attachment 365652
> 
> the heavy spault by Stankard757. This one is a pleasure to shoot.


That is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Zen Sticks

Mixing it up today so I went a little "Hoggy Wild" on some cans. It was almost 80°f and I wanted to see how the three different bandsets did on some cans.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bill Hays said:


> ....and that's because the prototype was/is the size I thought it should be... and the custom piece was the sizes you chose.... never doubt the eye of the "Master"! ;-)


,
You are right, Bill. I can shoot them both very well. They are two very different forks. I thank you again for your kindness, patience, generosity, and yes, I thank you for turning your 'Master's Eye' to that project for me. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## skarrd

this one today while pumping the water from last nights rain,lol
.08 simple shots -1/2 in straights 7 in AL shooting 5/8s marbles,


----------



## Whytey

My frameless trio..... the 3/4BF Volp pinch loop, the 3/4BF green lanyard-ring until a pouch band snap and finished with the FB black.


----------



## Hoss

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 365584
> A new Slingnshot nattie. Thanks Darrel she shoot’s right where your looking.
> She’s a beauty too. Thank you!


She's a beauty for sure, I have a few that Darrell made and they are very nice.

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting gongs early this morning for the yuppie neighborhood's enjoyment. 😁


----------



## Roll Fast

Since there doesn't seem to be a "not shooting today" thread, this is what I'm not shooting today.......
Broke four sets of bands in a row shooting last night!
Can't really complain as they have all lasted a long time. 
Just really amazing (crappy) timing!


----------



## Stankard757

Slingin with the Batapult









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Taurus ott and 1/4 in steel this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Ranger Recurve Proto today. one fine shooter.


----------



## JASling

Loving this frame!!!










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Bunny Buster Hammermill Hunter tuned up by Craftsman Bill...I beat her up teaching myself how to shoot. 

TBG sure ain't no BSB.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I should shoot it. Not sure if I’ve shot it. I think I’ve shot it. I know I bought it. Contemplating turning into a PPRR. If I could only own one slingshot this could be it, but I don’t, so it isn’t. I’ve got the Poly LT as well. Why? One heavy, one not heavy, both the same. I give myself the dry heaves over the size of the clips, but they work and are not edible. Wrap or Clip, that is really the question.


----------



## jnjw

simpleshot scout lt black thumb screws instead of the original chrome slotted ones


----------



## Roll Fast

Shooting these two Whales today. 
Sure are comfortable to hold. Just slide right into place........


----------



## bingo

thede 2 today


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I should shoot it. Not sure if I’ve shot it. I think I’ve shot it. I know I bought it. Contemplating turning into a PPRR. If I could only own one slingshot this could be it, but I don’t, so it isn’t. I’ve got the Poly LT as well. Why? One heavy, one not heavy, both the same. I give myself the dry heaves over the size of the clips, but they work and are not edible. Wrap or Clip, that is really the question.
> View attachment 365787


get your magic mojave mo pprr on


----------



## hoggy

100 shots with gypsy looped tubes.


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I should shoot it. Not sure if I’ve shot it. I think I’ve shot it. I know I bought it. Contemplating turning into a PPRR. If I could only own one slingshot this could be it, but I don’t, so it isn’t. I’ve got the Poly LT as well. Why? One heavy, one not heavy, both the same. I give myself the dry heaves over the size of the clips, but they work and are not edible. Wrap or Clip, that is really the question.
> View attachment 365787


Moses, with all due respect, you have made nicer frames.


----------



## Ibojoe

one of my most comfortable frames from Stankard757


----------



## JASling

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 365798
> View attachment 365799
> 
> one of my most comfortable frames from Stankard757


Slings and fishing great combo right there!!!
Really nice looking sling as well!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

My Taurus ott again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> Moses, with all due respect, you have made nicer frames.


Thanks Stu, that is very respectful. I watch a kid on YouTube named Hudson Hertz. He was with his Pops in a forest in Mexico (recently?) where he cut a green fork with his pocket saw and whittled it up with a beat down Swiss Army knife then proceeded to pop shots at junk left in the forest. That is the highest level of respect from this old wanderer! Check him out if you haven’t yet!


----------



## Slingshot28

Nico style today with my bullfrog design


----------



## Zen Sticks

Out with the Little Beech. 
Band broke with 4 clay still in the pocket. Tomorrow it gets a fresh set of bands for steel. I owe this one it's first solo can cut.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Jap Elm Natty, fresh off the workbench of SLING-N-SHOT. Now this is a performer, right out of the box. Enjoy looking, but I have to get back to shooting...

Thanks Darrell!

--Kindness begets Kindness--


----------



## Ryan43

This little guy was in the mailbox this morning. Axiom champ 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

This why ya bring two frames kids 🤟🏻


----------



## Portboy

This why ya bring two lol


----------



## Slide-Easy

I banded this up too...but, my old lady took a shine to it.


----------



## hoggy

2 pair today.


----------



## JASling

Beaten!!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

my skateboard lbs copy-[with permission]-and my much modifided black widow


----------



## Zen Sticks

Somehow I was lucky enough to get to shoot all of these today.


----------



## Stankard757

A little early morning slingshot cup shoot in an empty parking. Mini OPFS and 3/8 clay









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

Popping duckies off the top of my catch box with clay. Love a good clean hit. They jump up and off there. Very satisfying.


----------



## Ibojoe

my favorite shootn and fishn 
Thanks again Darrell!


----------



## Hoss

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 365889
> 
> my favorite shootn and fishn
> Thanks again Darrell!
> View attachment 365890


Looks great, 99% of all my fishing now days is done with a fly rod.

I've been tying my own flies for quite a few years now, love it! 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

I love the fly rod. I fish warm water for bass and bluegill. Nothing like it.


----------



## Portboy




----------



## JASling

Vegetable cans are tough!!!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

JASling said:


> Vegetable cans are though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You chewed that up bro 😎 haha good times


----------



## hoggy

3 forkshooter tb gifted finish yourself frames and makopat bands.


----------



## Slingshot28

Arial shooting







with the wishbone


----------



## Stankard757

Zen Sticks said:


> Popping duckies off the top of my catch box with clay. Love a good clean hit. They jump up and off there. Very satisfying.


Gotta watch out for the cross eyed ones they're sneaky 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this baby again today new bands


----------



## Rb1984

Slingshot28 said:


> Arial shooting
> View attachment 365914
> with the wishbone


Simpler impossible! 👍👌🎯


----------



## Roll Fast

Slingshot28 said:


> Arial shooting
> View attachment 365914
> with the wishbone


Really? Wow!
You must be an amazing shot. I'm tickled when I get close to the target.
More of a hand grenade guy than a sniper.......
You'd be the sniper guy on the squad.


----------



## Slingshot28

The bean can is not being thrown that far yet still practicing.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this CroMag Ranger, fresh off the workbench. It shoots as straight as a laser beam. You know, I couldn't help but think of a Scout that came in the mail, when first released...with the same amount of anticipation. The difference is, I gave that Scout away in less than 24hrs. This one has found a home.


----------



## Rb1984

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this CroMag Ranger, fresh off the workbench. It shoots as straight as a laser beam. You know, I couldn't help but think of a Scout that came in the mail, when first released...with the same amount of anticipation. The difference is, I gave that Scout away in less than 24hrs. This one has found a home.
> View attachment 365963
> View attachment 365964


Very pretty. Is the wood finish varnish or oil?


----------



## Rb1984

Shooting some boards at the dump before it gets dark.

25/15 taper with 0.7 simpleshot black and 9.5mm steel. I like this setup.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Rb1984 said:


> Very pretty. Is the wood finish varnish or oil?


Varnish.


----------



## Rb1984

Slide-Easy said:


> Varnish.


okay thanks👍 I've been looking lately at wood finishes since I have pending to fix the butt of an air rifle.

But since I've never worked with wood, maybe I'll take it to a site specialized in restoring wood...


----------



## Stankard757

Axe PFS and Recurve Dorian natty









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

These two this evening. Pocket ranger classic and the champ. 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> These two this evening. Pocket ranger classic and the champ. 177 cal bbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eldon, please forgive me if I’ve asked you this already, but what is your go-to bandset for .177 BB’s ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ryan43

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Eldon, please forgive me if I’ve asked you this already, but what is your go-to bandset for .177 BB’s ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


My go to is Gzk green.45 mm 3/8 to 1/4 in taper. 7 in active band length at a 32 in draw. I’m trying out some old ussop yellow and white .45 as well. I really like the stretch of the gzk green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Watermelon 🍉 and lizards 🦎


----------



## skarrd

baby death and curvacious#3


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Watermelon 🍉 and lizards 🦎
> View attachment 365987


Alright, that’s it. I’m moving to Canada. 🇨🇦


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alright, that’s it. I’m moving to Canada. 🇨🇦


Got some blueberry 🫐 pie for dessert 🤭 definitely makes indoor shooting at short range harder haha


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Got some blueberry 🫐 pie for dessert 🤭 definitely makes indoor shooting at short range harder haha


You must BE the target grasshopper.


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Ibojoe

Treeman nattie.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


>


In Federal Law Enforcement School they taught us to be very careful with dogs and martial arts. We were taught to use lethal force on both as needed. They never mentioned dragons.


----------



## hoggy

Today.


----------



## Ibojoe

This awesome custom “Thumper” by Island Made.


----------



## Stankard757

Out today with my Lounge of Lizards.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

A pair of scorpions and the HTS tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Ryan43 said:


> A pair of scorpions and the HTS tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HTS rules 👌🎯🏄


----------



## JASling

These two today!!!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just the baby death today


----------



## Slide-Easy

Back on this Jap Elm Natural today. It is a pleasure to look at and shoot.


----------



## JASling

Had to share a can.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my HTS and 1/4 in steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Back on this Jap Elm Natural today. It is a pleasure to look at and shoot.


Glad you’re liking her Stuart ! 

Good thing, I’ve got plenty of that Japanese Elm as the trees at work are FULL OF FORKS, lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting my HTS and 1/4 in steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WHAAAAAT…..no BB’s Eldon ?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ryan43

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> WHAAAAAT…..no BB’s Eldon ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I have shot bbs with this one several times. Felt like something different tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

Rainy day and shooting clay with these two. The sun did finally come out this evening. Still happy to see spring. 
The 1st set of bands I put on the pfs were just vicious. It really sent the 9mm clay flying but it bit the fingers something fierce. This set is still a bit nippy but isn't too bad. Still smacking the target hard. Simpleshot 5 sure seems "snappy".


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Glad you’re liking her Stuart !
> 
> Good thing, I’ve got plenty of that Japanese Elm as the trees at work are FULL OF FORKS, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Well if you see one with my name on it, you know what to do. I think over time it will develop a darker patina.


----------



## Portboy

Well this little guy works ok 👍🏻


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Jason, great shooting and lovely Lizard. I'm going to need a shop mascot like that in my new shop when it gets built. I'm not sure if you cut the can with the slingshot, or if your little buddy gnawed it to pieces!


----------



## Portboy

Palmettoflyer said:


> Jason, great shooting and lovely Lizard. I'm going to need a shop mascot like that in my new shop when it gets built. I'm not sure if you cut the can with the slingshot, or if your little buddy gnawed it to pieces!


 little frame pretty wicked shooter not sure you want it much smaller it’s just right but shots different than my Komodo dragons 🐉. The big rat works good for pic and firing clay at 😂 hit the dollar store Halloween all kinds of creepy stuff you get


----------



## Slide-Easy

Rainy, cool, and soggy here in the Mid-Atlantic today. Weather fit for ducks and boatswainsmates alone.
I'm shooting this little beauty thru a sliding glass door and rain to flat wear my gongs, along the woods, out. All the while listening to The Stanley Brothers playin' on the box....


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Well this little guy works ok 👍🏻
> View attachment 366105


----------



## hoggy

Looped tubes and occularises today.


----------



## Whytey

I'm struggling a bit with height consistency, but shooting straight and getting there. Frame cant seems to be a factor. Maggie feels right in the hand and I'm gonna stick at this 3/4bf pfs thing for a bit.
Took 75 shots to here.....


----------



## Zen Sticks

Been a good day


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Well this little guy works ok 👍🏻 the


well the more i look at that the more i think i see one in this other piece of spalted oak,hmmmm,will have to get to cutting i guess,LOL


----------



## skarrd

thes 3 today


----------



## raventree78

Shot these 3 today, still experimenting with the bands for 5/16 ammo, if anyone has a good cut I'd like to hear what works for you


----------



## Ibojoe

The original Halbert.


----------



## Bimbo

raventree78 said:


> Shot these 3 today, still experimenting with the bands for 5/16 ammo, if anyone has a good cut I'd like to hear what works for you
> View attachment 366231


I use 10 to 7mm tapers in .6 and .65 precise bands, or just straight cut 8mm, same bands, works good for 5/16 steel


----------



## Island made

*whisper from Dan Hood







*


----------



## Rb1984

raventree78 said:


> Shot these 3 today, still experimenting with the bands for 5/16 ammo, if anyone has a good cut I'd like to hear what works for you
> View attachment 366231





Bimbo said:


> I use 10 to 7mm tapers in .6 and .65 precise bands, or just straight cut 8mm, same bands, works good for 5/16 steel


I am also going to try tapers for 5/16 steel these days (if the rain allows me😡). I like 5/16" because carrying the same weight in the pocket, it fits many more balls than 3/8".
Today I put on some simpleshot black .7 25/10 taper, to short draw length.

I have read in the forum some who used that taper for 8mm.
I will also try the tapers that you use (I guess there will not be much difference between bands of .6-.65 and .7)

Right now I only have .7 latex (ss black and precise) and .50 (bsb white)

Greetings and good day!


----------



## Rb1984

I've been able to test the simpleshot .7 25/10 taper though I've only been able to get off about 40 or 50 shots before it starts to rain. This is horrible, not 3 days in a row of good weather.

I liked it, far more powerful than other setups I had tried with 8mm steel.

The only bad thing is that since my eyesight is not the best in the world, when it went faster the ball made it difficult for me to see it reach to the target zone, especially when shooting a bottle of water in the grass far on the ground.

I will continue testing the next day, but I liked it 25/10 💪


----------



## Zen Sticks

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 366232
> 
> The original Halbert.


That is just beautiful


----------



## Zen Sticks

Plinking on "the clay range" in between rain showers.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 366232
> 
> The original Halbert.


----------



## Whytey

Definitely enjoying the new pfs60 and yep, it's sweet now I have it sorted.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Definitely enjoying the new pfs60 and yep, it's sweet now I have it sorted.
> View attachment 366258
> 
> View attachment 366259


The 60 has a nice size to it you get a good grip


----------



## Slide-Easy

Back on this Oriental Elm Natural. This fork performs well. I sure do appreciate it, Darrell. In fact, a box of appreciation is headed your way.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> *whisper from Dan Hood
> View attachment 366235
> *


holy smokes!! Joe likes


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> *whisper from Dan Hood
> View attachment 366235
> *


 Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! 

The _hounds_ are comin'


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Back on this Oriental Elm Natural. This fork performs well. I sure do appreciate it, Darrell. In fact, a box of appreciation is headed your way.
> View attachment 366280
> View attachment 366281


Which I’m sure I’ll appreciate that box of appreciation Stuart, so glad you’re loving that DBS, even though you’re shooting it backwards LOL  but hey, whichever way works best for you my friend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> holy smokes!! Joe likes


Agreed Joe….Dan does amazing work.

I’ve got 3 of his customs now, currently working with him for another very special one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Rb1984

I want to compare Simpleshot black .7 and BSB white .50 with 8mm steel against some tomato cans. Same setup (25/10 taper and 13cm active band). Same distance, about 13-15 meters. Maybe 15. New bandsets, first 10 shots to other site to warm the bands and then about 10 shots to the can.

Today was the turn of SS Black .7:
The first two shots went through the first layer of the can. The following shots dented the first layer badly but did not penetrate it. Finally the last shots went through the first layer and cracked the back, although the balls did not get through it.

Very happy with this setup, I like it. Next day it will be the turn of BSB white .50

Have a good day!


----------



## Stankard757

New build test day and my SLING-N-SHOT gapper
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Which I’m sure I’ll appreciate that box of appreciation Stuart, so glad you’re loving that DBS, even though you’re shooting it backwards LOL  but hey, whichever way works best for you my friend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


🙃 I have met most people in this world head on, simply because they were going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Ryan43

Still shooting the HTS and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

I hope this the last time this stuff comes for awhile


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Finally found some time to do a bit of shooting and took this really nice HDPE mini Mule for a spin that Monroe [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention] made for me in one of our MANY trades…..shooting 5/16 steel, great shooting little frame, Tks Monroe!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Well it had to be done. After 9 years of daily shooting, I banded up another PFS this morning and shot it 200 times @ 35 yards. Only 2 fork hits in 200 shots due to not paying attention to my release. My accuracy was 65%


----------



## Ryan43

I haven’t shot this one in years. I forgot I even had it. My PPSG clone made by Mr. Brooks and 10 mm glass marbles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Shot these 3 today, still experimenting with the bands for 5/16 ammo, if anyone has a good cut I'd like to hear what works for you
> View attachment 366231


for 5/16s i use 1/2 inch straights of TBG at 6in AL or .08 simple shots at 7 1/2 in AL


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> Well it had to be done. After 9 years of daily shooting, I banded up another PFS this morning and shot it 200 times @ 35 yards. Only 2 fork hits in 200 shots due to not paying attention to my release. My accuracy was 65%
> View attachment 366328


And that is how it begins  good shooting bud


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> And that is how it begins  good shooting bud


Thanks for the advise. I took what you told me and what Arturo told me and gave it a fit. I even broke out that cedar conus that Chris sent me and shot it 75 times with one minor fork hit.


----------



## skarrd

fork hits are just scars that prove you have lived,and,scars add character,at least thats what the woman says about all mine,lol


----------



## JASling

skarrd said:


> fork hits are just scars that prove you have lived,and,scars add character,at least thats what the woman says about all mine,lol


Still hurts when it happens 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

agreed,howeer if your feelin pain ,means you still alive


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Thanks for the advise. I took what you told me and what Arturo told me and gave it a fit. I even broke out that cedar conus that Chris sent me and shot it 75 times with one minor fork hit.
> View attachment 366330
> 
> [/QUOTE some Steam might pop that out man


----------



## Slide-Easy

How does one apply steam? Like over a kettle?


----------



## Stankard757

Band tie snapped on the ply PFS had to do a quick equip with today's backup PFS 









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Slide-Easy said:


> How does one apply steam? Like over a kettle?


Don't know how Jason does it I've used a steam iron and a metal bottle cap on wood furniture.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 366369


Hoggy, you got more frames than Carter has Liver Pills.


----------



## Ibojoe

Ryan43 said:


> I haven’t shot this one in years. I forgot I even had it. My PPSG clone made by Mr. Brooks and 10 mm glass marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE
> Mr. Brooks could sure build a nice frame. He was fast too. Nice one there.


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,


----------



## JASling

One more added to the family. Small one is a point and shoot surprisingly accurate!!!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

Not much time to shoot today. But I did find a little opportunity to shoot some clay while out with the dogs this evening.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this little 'Peetie Wheatstraw Special' straight from the Devil's Son in Law. I 'tuned' her up a bit yesterday. She is bangin' gongs this morning. The yuppie neighbors love it early in the morning.


----------



## Rb1984

BSB white .50 25/10 13cm AL with 8mm steel. Slightly faster than Simpleshot .7 with the same setup. The first ball went through the can from side to side. Then two others went through it too, but the area was already weak. With ss black .7 I only cut the back but the ball didn't come out the other side. Surprised that a thinner latex sends the ball faster. And also with less effort to stretch the bands.

I definitely prefer .50 white BSB for 8mm steel. For 9.5mm and 10mm steel I think I prefer simpleshot black.

In both cases the 25/10 taper hasn't lasted too many shots... I think next time I'll do 25/15.

Good day!


----------



## Bimbo

Slide-Easy said:


> How does one apply steam? Like over a kettle?


I spray water over the dent and then put the iron over it, then repeat as needed, i dont reallly use the steam from the iron, seems more controlable to me...


----------



## RonanMcLlyr

A copy of Kiel's Custom Cattys 8 ball gypsy. It's a good shooter. Ill be looking to get one of his.


----------



## Rb1984

RonanMcLlyr said:


> A copy of Kiel's Custom Cattys 8 ball gypsy. It's a good shooter. Ill be looking to get one of his.
> View attachment 366447
> 
> View attachment 366446


Curious!


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 366464


----------



## Ryan43

This little beauty from Darell tonight with 1/4 in steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one today,to see if it would cut a can,,,,,,,,,eet weel cut


----------



## Zen Sticks

Hardly had to shoot in the rain today. Shooting the Natty Bone today.







"The Clay Range" has seen a lot of use lately with all the rain. It needs a bath.


----------



## Whytey

PFS is just plain cool 😎.....








3/4b








fb
🙂


----------



## Valery

My Mules don't eat grass, but they really like cans.


----------



## tool

BBs on cans. Didn't have much time for shooting the last 2-3 weeks. Work, one of our cars broke down, ugly weather... Now I have two weeks off and enjoy some fun shooting.


----------



## Slide-Easy

I'm enjoying this little English Mustang today. It was made for me by John Jeffries. They are both straight shooter's. John is the greatest success story in the world of slingshots. He is an ex-plumber. Now, a full time craftsman, making some the finest g10 and micarta forks available for sale today. Just imagine going from working with sewage to building frames.....God sure is good!


----------



## ATO75

Shooting the Cygnus today!


----------



## Rb1984

ATO75 said:


> Shooting the Cygnus today!
> View attachment 366547
> View attachment 366548


Hello, what size of ammo is that? I want to try this taper with .5 latex (bsb white) and short draw length.
Cheers and have a good shooting!


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and bbs this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

Broke my toe this morning. 
Got to shoot these three this afternoon. 
Icing toe this evening. 
Decent enough day. I'll take it.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Pocket ranger classic and bbs this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I like that little jade ranger...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> I like that little jade ranger...


Me too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> I like that little jade ranger...


It is in my go to frame. I have a black one to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 366464


Wait…what?!? I haven’t seen that beauty!


----------



## Island made




----------



## JASling

Island made said:


> View attachment 366590


Love that blue!!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Wait…what?!? I haven’t seen that beauty!


Those Bloodhounds did...


----------



## Ryan43

The champ and some bbs this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Wait…what?!? I haven’t seen that beauty!


lol, it’s my practice build for ssotm last month. Everything went wrong that could go wrong. Never did figure out what made the blue spots in the veneers.


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

JASling said:


> Love that blue!!!


Me too Aaron, that’s sweet Shane[mention]Island made [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> lol, it’s my practice build for ssotm last month. Everything went wrong that could go wrong. Never did figure out what made the blue spots in the veneers.


That’s just CHARACTER spots Joe, adds to the visual interest and overall texture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this New Mexican Ranger. Its pretty to look at, shoots straight as a chalkline and priced so that even the unemployed can afford. 👍


----------



## hoggy

Forkshooter TB frames today.


----------



## Ryan43

My super awesome cromag marble shooter tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just my daily pocket carry today


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this collaboration of JJCC and Wasp. I carved out the groove to make the fork tip more pronounced for instinctive aiming. It is a straight shooter for sure, for the cost of a rack of ribs.


----------



## Stankard757

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Zen Sticks said:


> Broke my toe this morning.
> Got to shoot these three this afternoon.
> Icing toe this evening.
> Decent enough day. I'll take it.


Bummer about the toe, love that you were able to see a good day even with that though! Hope your toe heals quickly.


----------



## hoggy

just 1








today.


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic.45 BSB white and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one today


----------



## Valery




----------



## Zen Sticks

PFS and clay plinking those cans. I really enjoy being able to hear the shot placement. Hopefully I get more time to shoot today.


----------



## hoggy

Today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> Today.
> View attachment 366782


----------



## Slide-Easy

Boys, would you look at the curves on this_ Arkansas Beauty_. She's all dolled up for a Friday night. Pretty, isn't she? She points as natural as German Short-haired. Thanks again Joe, she is enjoying her stay on The Big Rock Candy Mountain.


----------



## Ryan43

Small HTS this afternoon. 1/4 in steel .45 Gzk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Boys, would you look at the curves on this_ Arkansas Beauty_. She's all dolled up for a Friday night. Pretty, isn't she? She points as natural as German Short-haired. Thanks again Joe, she is enjoying her stay on The Big Rock Candy Mountain.
> View attachment 366796
> View attachment 366798
> View attachment 366799
> View attachment 366800





Slide-Easy said:


> Boys, would you look at the curves on this_ Arkansas Beauty_. She's all dolled up for a Friday night. Pretty, isn't she? She points as natural as German Short-haired. Thanks again Joe, she is enjoying her stay on The Big Rock Candy Mountain.
> View attachment 366796
> View attachment 366798
> View attachment 366799
> View attachment 366800


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> View attachment 366802


That hound is cross-eyed and her nose is stopped up. She'll never find The Big Rock Candy Mountain.


----------



## Whytey

Full butterfly pfs with a friend


----------



## JASling

Can't beat it!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Valery said:


> View attachment 366770


nice fork


----------



## skarrd

these 3 today


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn this beauty from the Treeman.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Whytey said:


> Full butterfly pfs with a friend
> View attachment 366805
> 
> View attachment 366806


That crow wishes it was all black.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn this beauty from the Treeman.
> View attachment 366822
> View attachment 366823
> View attachment 366824


_GREAT DAY IN THE MORNING!_


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Shootn this beauty from the Treeman.
> View attachment 366822
> View attachment 366823
> View attachment 366824


----------



## Portboy

Snow flaks in the air lol


----------



## Zen Sticks

A little bit this morning, some this afternoon and a little bit more this evening.


----------



## skarrd

this one today,and the metal gapper also,almost have my 6 picked out


----------



## Whytey

Slide-Easy said:


> That crow wishes it was all black.


Mate he's no scavenger crow.  See the hook on the end of his beak, he's an intelligent butcher bird.


----------



## Island made

JASling said:


> Can't beat it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


 Very nice!


----------



## Island made




----------



## Elsenham 177

Natty made from sycamore. With celtic catty..6 bands


----------



## Zen Sticks

skarrd said:


> this one today,and the metal gapper also,almost have my 6 picked out


"6 picked out?"
Is there a 'Sweet Six Shooters' (¿The S6S.?... If you will) that every slinger should have? 
Yep, sounds good. I'll have to start on my S6S selection process. This may require the acquisition of some more frames to dial in the list.

Edit: Maybe it should be "Six Sweet Shooters". "The 6ss" [sixssss] would be easier to say.


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## cpu_melt_down

Can killing with mud balls today...

WASP Uniphoxx British Racing Green
15x10x.6 (6/36) SimpleShot Black
Chinese Microfiber Pit Pouch
3/8" PGN Clay Ammo


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Portboy

Blast from my past got one my first frames I ever made and man I made em rough . But first frame I ever hit 40 mm spinner with more than once in a row . The old beast still fun to shoot


----------



## Rb1984

cpu_melt_down said:


> Can killing with mud balls today...
> 
> WASP Uniphoxx British Racing Green
> 15x10x.6 (6/36) SimpleShot Black
> Chinese Microfiber Pit Pouch
> 3/8" PGN Clay Ammo
> 
> View attachment 366887


Nice colour!👍 I had not seen it on the wasp page.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Portboy said:


> Blast from my past got one my first frames I ever made and man I made em rough . But first frame I ever hit 40 mm spinner with more than once in a row . The old beast still fun to shoot
> View attachment 366950
> 
> View attachment 366949


That's cool  
Seriouse question... do we consider this frame to be an ott or a ttf? Out of curiosity, what's the fork width and fork gap?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 366886


Boy, she sure looks comfortable....


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> Blast from my past got one my first frames I ever made and man I made em rough . But first frame I ever hit 40 mm spinner with more than once in a row . The old beast still fun to shoot
> View attachment 366950
> 
> View attachment 366949


Nice one Jason
Can I ask what year it was made?
For some reason that frame made me smile. Might be because I'm a newbie and your current frames have improved some.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Plinking cans and popping duckies with clay. Also got to break down some cans for recycling with 9.5mm steel.
Happy shooting everyone


----------



## JASling

Battle Axe PFS 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Zen Sticks said:


> "6 picked out?"
> Is there a 'Sweet Six Shooters' (¿The S6S.?... If you will) that every slinger should have?
> Yep, sounds good. I'll have to start on my S6S selection process. This may require the acquisition of some more frames to dial in the list.
> 
> Edit: Maybe it should be "Six Sweet Shooters". "The 6ss" [sixssss] would be easier to say.


Mo got me started with his pick of 6 shooters he always uses-from another post-so i got to thinking about it and figured i would find my 6 that i will always shoot,and leave # 7 as a weekly ringer-7 days 7 nslings-kind of thing


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Rb1984 said:


> Nice colour!👍 I had not seen it on the wasp page.


It was a color they offered shortly after the Uniphoxx first launched.

I'm thinking it's been a couple years ago or more.


----------



## Portboy

Zen Sticks said:


> That's cool
> Seriouse question... do we consider this frame to be an ott or a ttf? Out of curiosity, what's the fork width and fork gap?


It’s ott inside tips are 90mm and tips 25 wide . The cool thing this frame once you get sick of hand slaps you can tune in 15 tv stations and 20 radio stations 😂


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Nice one Jason
> Can I ask what year it was made?
> For some reason that frame made me smile. Might be because I'm a newbie and your current frames have improved some.


I bin laughing at it whole time I was shooting it . Thinking 2017 ish or 18


----------



## Whytey

Took the new skateboard ICE for it's first shoot, 8mm steel fb at 10m. She's a beaut.😁


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> I bin laughing at it whole time I was shooting it . Thinking 2017 ish or 18


I remember back when you and Brook were making those. It’s easy to see how it would slap the crap out of ya. 
I’ve gotta admit that I wouldn’t post a picture of my first one.🤣
When I go down memory lane, I skip that one.


----------



## Rb1984

A quiet shooting time before going to a family birthday 🎯🏄


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> I remember back when you and Brook were making those. It’s easy to see how it would slap the crap out of ya.
> I’ve gotta admit that I wouldn’t post a picture of my first one.🤣
> When I go down memory lane, I skip that one.


I should learn to skip 😁 Brook and I did manage couple cool ones but they still slap like a excited beaver 🦫


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Practicing some face anchor shooting today. Then the old reliable for when I get frustrated.  I don’t know why but I can’t shoot with a face anchor for anything. Even though butterfly is my main squeeze I want to be able to shoot that way too. Also some distance practice. My old yard I could only get 10 meters now this one I can get 35 or so. Finally got everything set up in the new one today. So I’m quite enjoying it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I grabbed 16 rounds and walked across the street to just pick a tree and see if I could hit it. I lost sight of my first two shots in the background of the forest so I aimed downhill over a culvert at a pinecone sitting on a slab of concrete. I don't shoot downhill at all really but needed the slab of concrete to give me a background that I could see my shot against. My first shot pinged the pinecone and spun it like a top. I was actually stunned and stopped to look at this piece of nothing slingshot in my hand. Then I hit it on the 5th shot, then the 7th, and again around the 12th shot or so. I think I had two fork hits in that time only because the shot sounded odd. No dings or dust on the fork so maybe the shots just grazed or hit the tab or something? All of the rest of my shots were dead straight and running on average 5" above the pinecone. I want to be elated but that will come after I am done being annoyed with this 'no-cost paintbrush-pinecone-pickle-plinker' of a slingshot. Correction. I paid for the slingshot around 5 years ago or so and my daughter recently used it and left it to dry into an anti-paintbrush.


----------



## hoggy

just the 1 today. thanks Mr. Hays for this fine shooter. 9 out of 60 in the ring.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> just the 1 today. thanks Mr. Hays for this fine shooter. 9 out of 60 in the ring.
> View attachment 367005


Recurve Ranger with inserts for tabs?


----------



## bingo

got afew shots in today


----------



## Slide-Easy

bingo said:


> View attachment 367015
> got afew shots in today


That's a proper fork.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Portboy said:


> Blast from my past got one my first frames I ever made and man I made em rough . But first frame I ever hit 40 mm spinner with more than once in a row . The old beast still fun to shoot
> View attachment 366950
> 
> View attachment 366949



I love the shape of the palm swell. I woulda hit my hand a bunch of times with the low profile fork if I shot it while learning, but that gives it a really sleek cool look. Big thumbs up for an early build!


----------



## Ibojoe

This beauty from Cromag!


----------



## skarrd

just this one today
View attachment 366971
View attachment 366972



Rb1984 said:


> A quiet shooting time before going to a family birthday 🎯🏄
> View attachment 366990


nice area and catchbox tpp


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> I grabbed 16 rounds and walked across the street to just pick a tree and see if I could hit it. I lost sight of my first two shots in the background of the forest so I aimed downhill over a culvert at a pinecone sitting on a slab of concrete. I don't shoot downhill at all really but needed the slab of concrete to give me a background that I could see my shot against. My first shot pinged the pinecone and spun it like a top. I was actually stunned and stopped to look at this piece of nothing slingshot in my hand. Then I hit it on the 5th shot, then the 7th, and again around the 12th shot or so. I think I had two fork hits in that time only because the shot sounded odd. No dings or dust on the fork so maybe the shots just grazed or hit the tab or something? All of the rest of my shots were dead straight and running on average 5" above the pinecone. I want to be elated but that will come after I am done being annoyed with this 'no-cost paintbrush-pinecone-pickle-plinker' of a slingshot. Correction. I paid for the slingshot around 5 years ago or so and my daughter recently used it and left it to dry into an anti-paintbrush.
> View attachment 367003


got a couple slings that make that fork hit noise,but no dents,dust or actual frame vibration,weird,,,,,,,


----------



## Portboy

High Desert Flipper said:


> I love the shape of the palm swell. I woulda hit my hand a bunch of times with the low profile fork if I shot it while learning, but that gives it a really sleek cool look. Big thumbs up for an early build!


Ya one thing the moor hammers you really need pay attention to your wrist bend and bands level . Thanks 👍


----------



## Zen Sticks

Shooting clay while out with the dogs. The weather could be better


----------



## skarrd

good to see that sling getting some good use brother


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Recurve Ranger with inserts for tabs?


a simpleshot pouch cut in half


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> just this one today
> View attachment 366971
> View attachment 366972
> 
> 
> nice area and catchbox tpp


It is a field behind an industrial zone, nobody usually goes there and it is quiet.

The catchbox is the 40cm model from slingshooting.com, it is very good for the price. Very necessary, otherwise it is a significant expense in balls.
Maybe I'll buy the 20cm model since I don't have a car and I carry it to the sites in a bag in my hand. Although I don't know if the 20cm one will be too small.

They should make a catchbox that compresses into a small size, like those instant pop-up tents.


----------



## Zen Sticks

skarrd said:


> good to see that sling getting some good use brother


Oh it is getting some good use indeed. I've not had a fork hit in a while now. That problem seems to be remedied. But I have already tattooed a spot on it from 3 hits in the exact same spot. 
I will probably give it a spa day in the future and sand that spot out a bit. 
What did you use on it as finished? 
I've been really enjoying this little frame and and I've learned a lot from use it. It has definitely improved my pfs shooting and given me a better understanding of pfs shooting and building. This little thing has been quite the gem. Thanks again.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Well, after looking at this fork that I broke out for a photoshoot yesterday, I decided to put a fresh bandset on it and shoot it. Well....
I quickly found out why I sent the other one to the speedshop( see link below )
to be tuned up. It feels like shooting an uncomfortable 2x4. Unfortunately no, it does not shoot straight or point instinctively as the fork tips are not matched to one another. Unfortunately, the forktips are only 17mm wide so my bandset overlaps the edges. Unfortunately, it will go back in its cigar box for another 10 years. But it was fun to try.









Purple Reign


Stepping out of the haze to become a royal comfort to hold, this BunnyBuster #97 was brought to me for a tune-up and became a more ergonomic shooter. Ironwood palm swell and 45 minutes of saw-n-sand prior to a tung oil rub three times over. I'm happy with the results as is the owner




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Slide-Easy

...and here is what I am really shooting today. It shoots straight and points like an extension of my hand. It is a 'proper fork'.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Beautiful morning here that included some time with the old reliable Scorpion. Enough time for one can and some left over bottoms.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> ...and here is what I am really shooting today. It shoots straight and points like an extension of my hand. It is a 'proper fork'.
> View attachment 367060
> View attachment 367061


Beautiful…..I’ve got 3 of Joe’s curvaceous catapults now and they are amazing . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful…..I’ve got 3 of Joe’s curvaceous catapults now and they are amazing .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Sorry Brother Darrell, I just sent 10 hounds south. Unfortunately, they got your scent off the box you sent me a week ago.

Sorry Bother!


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today, getting more comfortable with the 5/16 ammo and tuning my setups where I can hit plus getting back into practice. Just having fun all around


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Cutting some cans at 20m and 30m today. Since I can do that now. I wish I had a chrony or knew someone that did. This set up seems to really be cooking. I’ve shot it for ages and knew it was fast. But now that I can do 20m and 30m now in the yard it’s really apparent. Barely have to aim higher at 30m than I do at 10m.


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## skarrd

Zen Sticks said:


> Oh it is getting some good use indeed. I've not had a fork hit in a while now. That problem seems to be remedied. But I have already tattooed a spot on it from 3 hits in the exact same spot.
> I will probably give it a spa day in the future and sand that spot out a bit.
> What did you use on it as finished?
> I've been really enjoying this little frame and and I've learned a lot from use it. It has definitely improved my pfs shooting and given me a better understanding of pfs shooting and building. This little thing has been quite the gem. Thanks again.


awesome  i believe that was just a rattle can finish semi closs enamel,most of my frames get that treatment,lol.


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Shot these today, getting more comfortable with the 5/16 ammo and tuning my setups where I can hit plus getting back into practice. Just having fun all around
> View attachment 367070


i love shooting 5/16s,keep on slingin buddy


----------



## skarrd

tru oil special [first one] with .08 simpleshots and 3/8s steels ,also Baby Death with 5/16s steels-2040 tubes,


----------



## Portboy

Well stuck inside snowing in April 🤷‍♂️ Last year this time we hunting morels go figure


----------



## Stankard757

Nibbler, ICE PFS and OPFS today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## RonanMcLlyr

Don't know if I posted this already but.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Yesterday... 
Well, it was just one of those days I suppose. I lauphed. I cussed. I went back in the house (again) grabbed a 3rd sling and finished what I started. If this is as bad a day I'm going to have... I'll take it. (If I must )
And hey, the bright side is I made that sucker so if decided to fix the fork hit ... I can. 
So...
Happy shooting everyone.


----------



## madmax96

Zen Sticks said:


> Yesterday...
> Well, it was just one of those days I suppose. I lauphed. I cussed. I went back in the house (again) grabbed a 3rd sling and finished what I started. If this is as bad a day I'm going to have... I'll take it. (If I must )
> And hey, the bright side is I made that sucker so if decided to fix the fork hit ... I can.
> So...
> Happy shooting everyone.


at least you finished strong ! awesome nattys, the upper left looks like a bombproof hold


----------



## Ibojoe

The Island Made Thumper.


----------



## hoggy

skarrd said:


> i love shooting 5/16s,keep on slingin buddy


Thanks, i concur


----------



## tool

More time, good weather, shooting the NLS Hybrid with 7mm ammo. 100% Slingshot .5 is a very good band, the Warrior Mongol leather/microfiber pouch is awesome. Best pouch I shot so far.


----------



## Rb1984

RonanMcLlyr said:


> Don't know if I posted this already but.
> View attachment 367105
> 
> View attachment 367104


Yes, you already posted it, but nothing happens, it's always interesting to see a slingshot made with a billiard ball 🎱


----------



## Slide-Easy

Opened up my short range this afternoon and making this little Arkansas Beauty work for her keep.


----------



## madmax96

Slide-Easy said:


> Opened up my short range this afternoon and making this little Arkansas Beauty work for her keep.
> View attachment 367130


Who made this and where can I buy one 👀


----------



## Ryan43

Hrs and 1/4 in steel this evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy




----------



## bingo

new 1 today


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> View attachment 367144


Hey Jase, what are those gorgeous ground flowers?
BTW nice frame too.😉


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Hey Jase, what are those gorgeous ground flowers?
> BTW nice frame too.😉











Designing with Little Blue Spring Blossoms


It’s April! And the snow is gone!! Following through with my New Year’s resolution to blog about one colour per month, that means it’s my blue month. I’d like to show you f…




www.thepaintboxgarden.com


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## raventree78

Rocked this pair this morning, as you can see the first one suffered a slipped band, still got my first 5/16 can cut though.  I am finding .4 thick latex cut to about my normal cut, just a little shorter is really doing it for me with the 5/16 ammo  The cut is 19mm to 12mm by








210mm long before tieing.


----------



## Slide-Easy

madmax96 said:


> Who made this and where can I buy one 👀


Brother, that type of 'Kindness' can't be bought...


----------



## Zen Sticks

Working some spinners and plinking with some clay. I made a mistake at work... Got bit by a dog. I've had worse. This one will just require gauze and tape to continue shooting and better focus when I work aggressive dogs. I'd say I average about one bite per year. And it's been about a year and a half. Let's hope this is it for another year + and my average is improving


----------



## skarrd

shooting this today CPFS out of PVC very nice shooter 
design by JASlings 
made by Skarrd


----------



## skarrd

Zen Sticks said:


> Working some spinners and plinking with some clay. I made a mistake at work... Got bit by a dog. I've had worse. This one will just require gauze and tape to continue shooting and better focus when I work aggressive dogs. I'd say I average about one bite per year. And it's been about a year and a half. Let's hope this is it for another year + and my average is improving


Dang! last dog bite i got almost lost the thumb,literally,Hope it heals up quick


----------



## skarrd

honorable mention for this one,shot a half dozen clays at the old dish satelite thing on the roof,lol


----------



## Zen Sticks

skarrd said:


> Dang! last dog bite i got almost lost the thumb,literally,Hope it heals up quick


It happens. I'm actually pretty good at not getting bit. But I lost the end of my thumb bone, but not the end of my thumb, from a bite about 9 yrs ago. The doc thought I would most likely lose the end of my thumb but, Ha! I ain't no quitter. So what if it oddly shaped now?  An aggressive dog is no joke though. I accidentally trapped myself today. Really just didn't think that I wouldn't have had an out. Live and learn.


----------



## skarrd

yep the one who got me just turned all of a sudden,really unexpected,but it does happen,sadly sometimes.


----------



## madmax96

Slide-Easy said:


> Brother, that type of 'Kindness' can't be bought...


understandable, have to say one of the most appealing frames I've seen here in this forum. 👏


----------



## raventree78

Zen Sticks said:


> Working some spinners and plinking with some clay. I made a mistake at work... Got bit by a dog. I've had worse. This one will just require gauze and tape to continue shooting and better focus when I work aggressive dogs. I'd say I average about one bite per year. And it's been about a year and a half. Let's hope this is it for another year + and my average is improving


I was bitten by a fox once, it was rabid, that is some scary stuff. It has been a few years and I received proper treatment but the rabies virus could still hit me, unnerving to say the least...


----------



## Slide-Easy

madmax96 said:


> understandable, have to say one of the most appealing frames I've seen here in this forum. 👏


Thanks, here is the maker, tell him how pretty she is.


Sorry for the repeated supplies...I am inept with this computer this morning.


----------



## Slide-Easy

madmax96 said:


> understandable, have to say one of the most appealing frames I've seen here in this forum. 👏


Thanks, here is the maker. Tell him how pretty she looks.









Ibojoe







www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Slide-Easy

madmax96 said:


> understandable, have to say one of the most appealing frames I've seen here in this forum. 👏


----------



## Zen Sticks

raventree78 said:


> I was bitten by a fox once, it was rabid, that is some scary stuff. It has been a few years and I received proper treatment but the rabies virus could still hit me, unnerving to say the least...


Yikes! That's crazy. Rabies has thankfully never been an issue for me. None of the aggression issues I work with are a surprise. I've been called and consulted. The one yesterday I expected. I did not really expect it to go the way it did but I wasn't surprised. Glad you're ok. That would have been a crazy experience with the fox for sure.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I moved my forest shooting range to a spot that a neighbor said was a dangerous area because she heard from her neighbor who used to live here that her cousin told her that a giant pit of Copperhead Snakes lives in that part of the forest. I’ll push that rumor out to the rest of the neighborhood and set up my range right along the middle edge of the wash. Think I’ll get a few rubber snakes from the Dollar Store and hang them eye-level on the trail side of the area because everyone knows they attack from above. 🐍🐍🐍🐍🐍


----------



## Sandstorm

Trying something different today. Some Precise 2nd Gen .65 tapered 25-10. Curious how long they’ll last but it should be fun. Using a leather pouch @KawKan made and an NLS @Booral121 made.


----------



## raventree78

Zen Sticks said:


> Yikes! That's crazy. Rabies has thankfully never been an issue for me. None of the aggression issues I work with are a surprise. I've been called and consulted. The one yesterday I expected. I did not really expect it to go the way it did but I wasn't surprised. Glad you're ok. That would have been a crazy experience with the fox for sure.


Yeah the dang thing came in my house and bit me and my mom, thankfully animal control were able to capture the fox as we were leaving to go to the hospital and get us the results we needed to get the treatment we needed.


----------



## Sandstorm

raventree78 said:


> Yeah the dang thing came in my house and bit me and my mom, thankfully animal control were able to capture the fox as we were leaving to go to the hospital and get us the results we needed to get the treatment we needed.


I’ve always heard that treatment for rabies was a series of giant needles in the stomach. Is any of that true?


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I moved my forest shooting range to a spot that a neighbor said was a dangerous area because she heard from her neighbor who used to live here that her cousin told her that a giant pit of Copperhead Snakes lives in that part of the forest. I’ll push that rumor out to the rest of the neighborhood and set up my range right along the middle edge of the wash. Think I’ll get a few rubber snakes from the Dollar Store and hang them eye-level on the trail side of the area because everyone knows they attack from above. 🐍🐍🐍🐍🐍
> View attachment 367171
> 
> View attachment 367170


I admire your spirit. Their babies have yellow tipped tails. I saw copperheads in our stables and hay/straw/feed storage growing up. A friend lost his mom to a young copperhead's bite in her stable. They can pack a punch.


----------



## raventree78

Zen Sticks said:


> Yikes! That's crazy. Rabies has thankfully never been an issue for me. None of the aggression issues I work with are a surprise. I've been called and consulted. The one yesterday I expected. I did not really expect it to go the way it did but I wasn't surprised. Glad you're ok. That would have been a crazy experience with the fox for sure.


Yeah the dang thing came in my house and but me and my mom, thankfully animal control were able to capture the fox as we were leaving to go to the hospital and get us the results we needed to get the treatment we needed.


Sandstorm said:


> I’ve always heard that treatment for rabies was a series of giant needles in the stomach. Is any of that true?


We had to get shots in the area of the bite the day of then in the arm every other day for a week. Got me on the Achilles tendon so I got 20 to 30 small shots in my foot. Do not recommend.


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today. Had a good time. Kind of getting back in the groove


----------



## Slide-Easy

raventree78 said:


> Yeah the dang thing came in my house and but me and my mom, thankfully animal control were able to capture the fox as we were leaving to go to the hospital and get us the results we needed to get the treatment we needed.
> 
> We had to get shots in the area of the bite the day of then in the arm every other day for a week. Got me on the Achilles tendon so I got 20 to 30 small shots in my foot. Do not recommend.


The yuppie neighbors feed the foxes around here, high-dollar dog food...their worship runs deep.


----------



## hoggy

Zen Sticks said:


> Working some spinners and plinking with some clay. I made a mistake at work... Got bit by a dog. I've had worse. This one will just require gauze and tape to continue shooting and better focus when I work aggressive dogs. I'd say I average about one bite per year. And it's been about a year and a half. Let's hope this is it for another year + and my average is improving


hope the hand heals up well & quickly.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I moved my forest shooting range to a spot that a neighbor said was a dangerous area because she heard from her neighbor who used to live here that her cousin told her that a giant pit of Copperhead Snakes lives in that part of the forest. I’ll push that rumor out to the rest of the neighborhood and set up my range right along the middle edge of the wash. Think I’ll get a few rubber snakes from the Dollar Store and hang them eye-level on the trail side of the area because everyone knows they attack from above. 🐍🐍🐍🐍🐍
> View attachment 367171
> 
> View attachment 367170


ninji invader repelling snakes. wonder if that'll work for the INLAWS or as i call them the OUTLAWS? ha, i kill me.


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> The yuppie neighbors feed the foxes around here, high-dollar dog food...their worship runs deep.


I catch several a year with cheap cat food when I run my trap line


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Well, as the weather has warmed up, I am enjoying my 'short-range' (35') again after a long winter of ringing gongs on my 'long-range' (35 yards). I had to aim again for a hundred shots til my mind got right. Then it was bang, bang, bang... Then I realized all the shot I had wasted over the winter. Then I thought about how much the neighbors, that I have forgiven, love the sounds and figured I came ahead a bit.
Anyway, I had a real good time today. I love a slingshot!


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> ninji invader repelling snakes. wonder if that'll work for the INLAWS or as i call them the OUTLAWS? ha, i kill me.


Hoggy, you are wild as a 🐐...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> I catch several a year with cheap cat food when I run my trap line
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What else do you trap?
I used to trap a few muskrats as I kid. Then I found out that racoons sleep high in tall Loblolly pines were I grew up. Sometimes the tallest one in a stand. Then I found out you could get $25.00 a piece if they were headshot. No more traps for me. I could get two or three or four whenever I set my mind to it.


----------



## hoggy

Today. Ninji black Scout lt & Sasquatch.


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> What else do you trap?
> I used to trap a few muskrats as I kid. Then I found out that racoons sleep high in tall Loblolly pines were I grew up. Sometimes the tallest one in a stand. Then I found out you could get $25.00 a piece if they were headshot. No more traps for me. I could get two or three or four whenever I set my mind to it.


Mainly beaver anymore. I have trapped muskrats, mink, *****, foxes , coyotes, and otter as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Got sent out to cook 👨‍🍳 but was not to bad other my ring finger shooter has ripped band 🥲 need go through my busted bands see I can make a bb set


----------



## skarrd

these today


----------



## craigbutnotreally

skarrd said:


> these today
> View attachment 367196


What’s this one? I’ve seen this design posted a lot lately and always drool over it.


----------



## skarrd

skarrd said:


> honorable mention for this one,shot a half dozen clays at the old dish satelite thing on the roof,lol
> View attachment 367157
> View attachment 367158


wrong sling,heres the correct one,lol


----------



## skarrd

craigbutnotreally said:


> What’s this one? I’ve seen this design posted a lot lately and always drool over it.


thats the CPFS design by fellow member JASlings


----------



## Portboy

BB shooter back in action !


----------



## Zen Sticks

Busy day yesterday. But I got to shoot clay all over the back yard. Hitting cans, old licence plate and I discovered a knothole in the fence to zip clay through. Probably a 3cm hole? It's a win. Good times even when time is limited. Light schedule today. Hope to shoot till it hurts today 
Happy shooting everyone


----------



## tool

I set up three frames for .177 BBs today, after one bandset broke early this morning. Forgot about the fun it is to shoot BBs on cans, after practicing targetshooting on spinners for the last 2-3 months.
I then went for this can cut at 15m, took a while, but it's done...









.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Going out with my Tabbed Chalice and some adult ammo. Dig these thumb knobs!


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> I set up three frames for .177 BBs today, after one bandset broke early this morning. Forgot about the fun it is to shoot BBs on cans, after practicing targetshooting on spinners for the last 2-3 months.
> I then went for this can cut at 15m, took a while, but it's done...
> View attachment 367229
> 
> 
> .


I gotta get a pouch and set up a fork to try BBs.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Going out with my Tabbed Chalice and some adult ammo. Dig these thumb knobs!
> View attachment 367253
> View attachment 367254


SWEET


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Trying to find an 8mm set up I like for butterfly today. Using Sumeike 0.45mm. One is 3/4” to 1/2” with 13 inches active. The other is a straight cut at 1/2”. Both shoot fine honestly. 1/2” straight is fine for target. Slower yeah but I tend to prefer that for target shooting. Think I might try that cut in 0.5mm next because I’m about out of Sumeike and not going to buy anymore. Have plenty of 0.5mm though because that what’s I use for 9.5mm. 

It took me forever to dial my bands in for 9.5mm and it’s still a process. Now I just have to figure out 8mm. Lol


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> I gotta get a pouch and set up a fork to try BBs.


Try it, it's fun. I shoot them with a fixed anchor, short draw. Floating didn't work that well fo me with BBs.
---
7mm towards the spinner @10m before it's gettin' dark...


----------



## Ibojoe

MOJAVE MO said:


> Going out with my Tabbed Chalice and some adult ammo. Dig these thumb knobs!
> View attachment 367253
> View attachment 367254


Really nice Challice there Mo.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I grabbed my elusive MPFS to entertain me when I ran out of steel for the Chalice. Clay 3/8” and a bigger range and I was thwacking everything including the bell on my 4th shot!


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I grabbed my elusive MPFS to entertain me when I ran out of steel for the Chalice. Clay 3/8” and a bigger range and I was thwacking everything including the bell on my 4th shot!
> View attachment 367266
> View attachment 367267


get some.


----------



## hoggy

these 3 today.


----------



## Stankard757

Enjoying the afternoon with a Dogwood conus from @Palmettoflyer and my new Aardvarks from @Jcharmin92. 

Jon, they're cool AF

Mike









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast

hoggy said:


> these 3 today.
> View attachment 367269


The metallic/aluminum one looks very interesting.
Could there be a story behind that one?
tx, Ed


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and 177 cal bbs this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Heavy stuff


----------



## Jcharmin92

Stankard757 said:


> Enjoying the afternoon with a Dogwood conus from @Palmettoflyer and my new Aardvarks from @Jcharmin92.
> 
> Jon, they're cool AF
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Right on man glad you like them! If you ever get a chance throw a magnet on those handles and it makes them that much better!


----------



## LittleBear

Today, sunny almost warm, good day.
Cheers


----------



## Rb1984

Zen Sticks said:


> Working some spinners and plinking with some clay. I made a mistake at work... Got bit by a dog. I've had worse. This one will just require gauze and tape to continue shooting and better focus when I work aggressive dogs. I'd say I average about one bite per year. And it's been about a year and a half. Let's hope this is it for another year + and my average is improving


Wow hope you get well soon mate! 

Many years ago, about 13 years, a friend and I worked for a while with the dog trainers of the local police (my friend and I acted as thieves lol, we ran out with the protections and the dogs chased us, we hid in closets, trunks of cars etc and the dogs had to locate us).
One of the dogs escaped from the leash when he was being restrained by the police, and bit my friend in the calf.

A very good hole that took a lot of time and visits to the hospital to close the wound.


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I grabbed my elusive MPFS to entertain me when I ran out of steel for the Chalice. Clay 3/8” and a bigger range and I was thwacking everything including the bell on my 4th shot!
> View attachment 367266
> View attachment 367267


----------



## JASling

🪓









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

MOJAVE MO said:


> I moved my forest shooting range to a spot that a neighbor said was a dangerous area because she heard from her neighbor who used to live here that her cousin told her that a giant pit of Copperhead Snakes lives in that part of the forest. I’ll push that rumor out to the rest of the neighborhood and set up my range right along the middle edge of the wash. Think I’ll get a few rubber snakes from the Dollar Store and hang them eye-level on the trail side of the area because everyone knows they attack from above. 🐍🐍🐍🐍🐍
> View attachment 367171
> 
> View attachment 367170


I hope this is a joke lol, otherwise be careful if there are venomous snakes in the area!

I am very fond of reptiles, thank God in my country there are no snakes with too powerful venom, unless you are unlucky and weak or if you are a child or elderly. Even so, I am careful when I go to the mountain.

Precisely this Easter vacation I have been in a very interesting exhibition of poisonous animals and antidotes in a zoo in my country. Very interesting, in some cases of snakebite it may be more advisable to go to a Zoo (if there is one near and you know that they have poisonous snakes) than to a hospital, since not all hospitals have variety of antivenoms. This is beyond the topic of the thread, but I'll upload a few photos of the expo if you don't mind!
If the photos are not suitable, the admins can delete them but I find them interesting.

The snake in the photo is a Eyelash pitviper and the spider is a Black widow. There were also other snakes, dart frogs, newts, toxic insects, jellyfish... VERY interesting, if you ever go to Madrid, you should go to the Faunia park (not the zoo of Madrid, also interesting but for a while they no longer have reptiles)


----------



## hoggy

Roll Fast said:


> The metallic/aluminum one looks very interesting.
> Could there be a story behind that one?
> tx, Ed


a pocket predator aluminum sere.


----------



## Whytey

Loving the joy of fb pfs.
Ned Kelly just wouldn't drop..... 'til the very next shot.


----------



## Whytey

Snakes, back in February last year this pic of a brave anonymous grocery delivery driver popped up on the local internet page then went Australia wide on all the wildlife protection sites.....
Me ushering a giant carpet python across the road about 100m up from my place.
Earned the nickname Mark Irwin for a while at work.🤣


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Snakes, back in February last year this pic of a brave anonymous grocery delivery driver popped up on the local internet page then went Australia wide on all the wildlife protection sites.....
> Me ushering a giant carpet python across the road about 100m up from my place.
> Earned the nickname Mark Irwin for a while at work.🤣
> View attachment 367296


What ya live walk about creek haha . Ya think I stay planted in Ontario leave snake wrangling to you M8


----------



## Ibojoe

Island Made


----------



## Rb1984

Whytey said:


> Snakes, back in February last year this pic of a brave anonymous grocery delivery driver popped up on the local internet page then went Australia wide on all the wildlife protection sites.....
> Me ushering a giant carpet python across the road about 100m up from my place.
> Earned the nickname Mark Irwin for a while at work.🤣
> View attachment 367296


😂😂 Good picture


----------



## Whytey

He was coiled up trapped on that centre painted traffic island with busy school pick up time traffic running both ways. I pulled up in the centre turn lane, jumped out and got him/her moving then stopped traffic for about 5mins while casually moved on. Had two full school buses and cars banked up around the bend.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Heavy stuff
> View attachment 367273


Jasón is that Jade G10 sling the same one Eldon [mention]Ryan43 [/mention] above your post was shooting, only with a pinky hole ? 

Did it come with the hole or you drill it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Roll Fast

Whytey said:


> He was coiled up trapped on that centre painted traffic island with busy school pick up time traffic running both ways. I pulled up in the centre turn lane, jumped out and got him/her moving then stopped traffic for about 5mins while casually moved on. Had two full school buses and cars banked up around the bend.


Good for you sir!
Thanks for doing that. Seems like the decent thing.
Good thing you didn't have to wrestle him though.......


----------



## Rb1984

Yes, most people would say "ah, a fu***** snake" and step on the gas.
✋🏼⛔🐍


----------



## Ryan43

This little beauty was in the mailbox this morning. HTS 1/4 in steel. Thank you Craig but not really.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Rb1984 said:


> I hope this is a joke lol, otherwise be careful if there are venomous snakes in the area!
> 
> I am very fond of reptiles, thank God in my country there are no snakes with too powerful venom, unless you are unlucky and weak or if you are a child or elderly. Even so, I am careful when I go to the mountain.
> 
> Precisely this Easter vacation I have been in a very interesting exhibition of poisonous animals and antidotes in a zoo in my country. Very interesting, in some cases of snakebite it may be more advisable to go to a Zoo (if there is one near and you know that they have poisonous snakes) than to a hospital, since not all hospitals have variety of antivenoms. This is beyond the topic of the thread, but I'll upload a few photos of the expo if you don't mind!
> If the photos are not suitable, the admins can delete them but I find them interesting.
> 
> The snake in the photo is a Eyelash pitviper and the spider is a Black widow. There were also other snakes, dart frogs, newts, toxic insects, jellyfish... VERY interesting, if you ever go to Madrid, you should go to the Faunia park (not the zoo of Madrid, also interesting but for a while they no longer have reptiles)
> View attachment 367281
> 
> 
> View attachment 367282
> 
> 
> View attachment 367283
> 
> 
> View attachment 367284
> 
> 
> View attachment 367285
> 
> 
> View attachment 367286


Thanks RB and cool photos too. I grew up in the Sierra Nevada Mountains where they grow some serious Diamondback Rattlers. I wouldn’t say I’m a fan of a good snake bite, unless I’m the snake. 😳


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Scorpion again today, Bu a thousand miles from home in the desert. I live the public outdoor archery ranges in Minneapolis and the little sling travel pack that goes in the pillowcase along with some hangers. Also great that somebody left a redbull can for me to cut- very thoughtful of them.


----------



## Rb1984

MOJAVE MO said:


> Thanks RB and cool photos too. I grew up in the Sierra Nevada Mountains where they grow some serious Diamondback Rattlers. I wouldn’t say I’m a fan of a good snake bite, unless I’m the snake. 😳


The Diamondback rattlers are spectacular but I'm glad they don't exist in my country, so I can go to the mountain more calmly haha.
The most poisonous snake in my country is the Vipera aspis, whose bite is rarely mortal (although it can be in certain circumstances).

The Sierra Nevada mountains are a great place, I have ever seen some documentarys about them and they are amazing.
I really want to visit the USA, for its spectacular places and also because my late father lived in Brooklyn and Jersey for more than half of his life.

The problem is that I'm very afraid of flying, I hate planes lol, but no doubt some day I'll visit New York City and also places like Yosemite and others (doing route 66 would be another dream).

Great country USA 🇺🇲

Greetings and good shots!


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Ryan43 said:


> This little beauty was in the mailbox this morning. HTS 1/4 in steel. Thank you Craig but not really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad it got there safe and in a timely manner!


----------



## Portboy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Jasón is that Jade G10 sling the same one Eldon [mention]Ryan43 [/mention] above your post was shooting, only with a pinky hole ?
> 
> Did it come with the hole or you drill it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Not same as his mine a ring finger ott from PP comes with the hole . Fun little frame tho


----------



## Ryan43

Portboy said:


> Not same as his mine a ring finger ott from PP comes with the hole . Fun little frame tho


My frame is the pocket ranger classic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

High Desert Flipper said:


> Scorpion again today, Bu a thousand miles from home in the desert. I live the public outdoor archery ranges in Minneapolis and the little sling travel pack that goes in the pillowcase along with some hangers. Also great that somebody left a redbull can for me to cut- very thoughtful of them.
> 
> View attachment 367335
> 
> View attachment 367336


Good place to shoot.


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Ryan43 said:


> This little beauty was in the mailbox this morning. HTS 1/4 in steel. Thank you Craig but not really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! 2nd one. Jade is totally better than black though!


----------



## skarrd

these ,yesterday the Aardark from JCharmin,thanks man its an awesome shooter 3/8s and 5/16s,and the battle axe design [original] from JASlings,one in carbon and the other in stainless,


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> these ,yesterday the Aardark from JCharmin,thanks man its an awesome shooter 3/8s and 5/16s,and the battle axe design [original] from JASlings,one in carbon and the other in stainless,
> View attachment 367349
> View attachment 367350
> View attachment 367351


What kind of tubes are those red ones that you put on the outside of the shooting tubes?

I am going to buy tubes for the first time soon and I want to experiment with different ways to attach them to the frame.

Thank you and good shots🎯


----------



## Ryan43

The black HTS this evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Not same as his mine a ring finger ott from PP comes with the hole . Fun little frame tho





Ryan43 said:


> My frame is the pocket ranger classic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## JASling

skarrd said:


> these ,yesterday the Aardark from JCharmin,thanks man its an awesome shooter 3/8s and 5/16s,and the battle axe design [original] from JASlings,one in carbon and the other in stainless,
> View attachment 367349
> View attachment 367350
> View attachment 367351


Awesome hope you are liking the Battle Axe design!!!


----------



## skarrd

Rb1984 said:


> What kind of tubes are those red ones that you put on the outside of the shooting tubes?
> 
> I am going to buy tubes for the first time soon and I want to experiment with different ways to attach them to the frame.
> 
> Thank you and good shots🎯


those were actually from a pair of sunglasses holders i got at a gas station,worthless for keeping your sunglasses around your neck,but cut up they make great tube protectors,also the daisy or barnett replacement tubes work well for this too


----------



## skarrd

JASling said:


> Awesome hope you are liking the Battle Axe design!!!


yessir


----------



## tool

Smoking some ribs for lunch while shooting a WASP Enzo. That's what I call a Sunday. Have a good time, everyone.









edit: they turned out pretty good. I'm stuffed, can't shoot...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

tool said:


> Smoking some ribs for lunch while shooting a WASP Enzo. That's what I call a Sunday. Have a good time, everyone.
> View attachment 367388
> 
> 
> edit: they turned out pretty good. I'm stuffed, can't shoot...
> View attachment 367390


Yummy  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## tool

I broke a lot of bands this morning... Too lazy to replace them for 7mm shooting, so I grabbed the 9mm gun banded up with bubblegum. Pretty fast, around 250-260fps with a light draw. Taper is 20/10 if I remember correctly. Only 17cm active, but this stuff can be streched to the moon and back...
Not my everyday target setup, but lots of fun. I guess I'm gonna smash some cans now.


----------



## brucered

Nothing.

We've had about 60-90cm on snow and moisture in the past two weeks. I'm pumping water from the backyard to the ditch at the same time a new blizzard/snowfall is hitting us.


----------



## tool

Three cans in no time... That's a bit boring @10m, I'll have to set up a catchbox in my hence at about 15-17m.


----------



## raventree78

These this morning.


----------



## tool

Band replacing time... The PP Pocket Ranger Classic was first in line. Nice little shooter. Four more to go.


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Portboy

Good day +22 c things coming to life


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> Good day +22 c things coming to life
> View attachment 367449
> 
> View attachment 367448
> 
> View attachment 367450
> 
> View attachment 367446
> 
> View attachment 367447
> 
> View attachment 367445


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Nice little natty Darrel made me today and more 8mm testing. Even 1/2” straight cut with 0.45mm may be a little much at 65”. Getting lots of slap.


----------



## Ryan43

Ranger classic and bbs this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

topshot hat trick.


----------



## Stankard757

Aardvark and Betty









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

I replaced a ton of bands yesterday and went through the frames today, but for now I'll stick with the Ranger OTT. Brilliant little frame.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> What ya live walk about creek haha . Ya think I stay planted in Ontario leave snake wrangling to you M8


What about Neville Bill?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Whytey said:


> Snakes, back in February last year this pic of a brave anonymous grocery delivery driver popped up on the local internet page then went Australia wide on all the wildlife protection sites.....
> Me ushering a giant carpet python across the road about 100m up from my place.
> Earned the nickname Mark Irwin for a while at work.🤣
> View attachment 367296


My first instinct tells me to fry it in hot grease after I tumbled it in salt, pepper, flour and a bit of cornmeal. Then I would shake a little Old Bay seasoning on it for good measure or Tabasco...one or the other but not both. Enjoy!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this little sweetheart of a recurve at some long distance gongs for the enjoyment of Yuppies. She is a joy behold and a pleasure to shoot. 
Thanks Joe!


----------



## hoggy

Today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> Smoking some ribs for lunch while shooting a WASP Enzo. That's what I call a Sunday. Have a good time, everyone.
> View attachment 367388
> 
> 
> edit: they turned out pretty good. I'm stuffed, can't shoot...
> View attachment 367390


Looks good. I used to cook whole hogs for parties, but found out the yuppies wanted neat and tidy boston butts turned into pulled pork sand-witches with 2000 different topping. Human beings are strange creatures.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Good day +22 c things coming to life
> View attachment 367449
> 
> View attachment 367448
> 
> View attachment 367450
> 
> View attachment 367446
> 
> View attachment 367447
> 
> View attachment 367445


Makes me hungry...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 367300
> 
> Island Made


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> Looks good. I used to cook whole hogs for parties, but found out the yuppies wanted neat and tidy boston butts turned into pulled pork sand-witches with 2000 different topping. Human beings are strange creatures.


Yuppies... The ones I know talk about "clean eating" all day long. Whatever that means. I eat clean, above was homemade coleslaw, homemade bread, and perfectly smoked ribs. As clean as it gets, that's how I cook food. They won't eat the ribs because of the fat. 

I agree, human beings are strange creatures.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> Yuppies... The ones I know talk about "clean eating" all day long. Whatever that means. I eat clean, above was homemade coleslaw, homemade bread, and perfectly smoked ribs. As clean as it gets, that's how I cook food. They won't eat the ribs because of the fat.
> 
> I agree, human beings are strange creatures.


Or a vegetarian relative that preaches how horrible and revolting it is to kill and eat animal flesh, all day, and then ask if you remembered to pick up the plant-based bacon, sausage and ground beef for them.
If they really were disgusted with the thought of eating cooked animal flesh, they would not be able to consume a plant-based reincarnation that millions in research have been spent to get it to be as close in texture, flavor, smell and appearance. 

Strange indeed.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Makes me hungry...


Some turtle soup and ya like it snappy 🫣 people used to eat them here but something have seen long time


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Some turtle soup and ya like it snappy 🫣 people used to eat them here but something have seen long time


Yes Sir....Same in the Mid-Atlantic.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Yes Sir....Same in the Mid-Atlantic.


Kinda off topic but I seen a question asked other day if you could eat a turkey vulture 😳 man I eat a 1000 turtles before I ever even thought about that lol . You be died in the hour eating that


----------



## Ryan43

J5 pocket parasite and bbs this evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Been shootn this curve all day.


----------



## Whytey

🙂


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

tool said:


> Yuppies... The ones I know talk about "clean eating" all day long. Whatever that means. I eat clean, above was homemade coleslaw, homemade bread, and perfectly smoked ribs. As clean as it gets, that's how I cook food. They won't eat the ribs because of the fat.
> 
> I agree, human beings are strange creatures.


And the fat is the best part, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

these 2 right before the torrential downpours,lol


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 367537
> 
> Been shootn this curve all day.


Gotta steal Stuart’s thoughts on this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 367537
> 
> Been shootn this curve all day.


_Great Day in The Morning!_


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Gotta steal Stuart’s thoughts on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


That is a beautiful fork, for sure.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> That is a beautiful fork, for sure.


This forum really going to the hounds haha 😂 I never expected it to go this far you guys are funny


----------



## Zen Sticks

Flipping spinners this morning.








With the Sycamore Sling







Clay in the rain this afternoon


----------



## raventree78

Trying these two out today


----------



## bingo

these 2 on the spinner


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and bbs this evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

These two today. Hickory and Cedar, clay and steel. Plinking cans, flipping spinners and cutting a can.


----------



## Rb1984

Zen Sticks said:


> These two today. Hickory and Cedar, clay and steel. Plinking cans, flipping spinners and cutting a can.


Hickory is the left one? I like its "rustic" texture.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Rb1984 said:


> Hickory is the left one? I like its "rustic" texture.


Yes, Shagbark Hickory on the left.
All I did to it was peel the bark, cut it to size and sand the ends a little. Rustic as is gets. Worm tracks and all. Turned out great and it's pretty darn accurate as well. I ended up really liking it. Couldn't have taken me 30 minutes to make and band up for it's first shoot.


----------



## Portboy

Freshly made g10 hydra


----------



## skarrd

the little Imp today


----------



## Whytey

8mm fb with the pfs axe


----------



## tool

Ranger day today. Pocket Ranger and Ranger OTT. I might also need a Recurve, me thinks... Target shooting @10m with 7mm ammo.


----------



## JASling

Whytey said:


> 8mm fb with the pfs axe
> View attachment 367659


How is the BA for you?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

The “pawn” by Treeman


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shootin' this little '_Peetie Wheatstraw Special_' this mornin'...
Straight from the Devil's Son in Law, himself.


----------



## Ibojoe

Slide-Easy said:


> Shootin' this little 'Peetie Wheatstraw Special' this mornin'...
> straight from the Devil's Son in Law.
> View attachment 367670
> View attachment 367671
> View attachment 367672


That’s a beauty. Very nice ties too.👍


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> That’s a beauty. Very nice ties too.👍


Thanks, I used to be a Boatswainsmate.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 367627


That is a nice looking fork on the high left....


----------



## Stankard757

Natty and a Nibbler









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Slide-Easy said:


> That is a nice looking fork on the high left....


A Mojave Mo build


----------



## Rb1984

Stankard757 said:


> Natty and a Nibbler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity, how old do you think the most rusty balls are?

So far I've wasted a lot of ammo but I'm already in save mode 💰💪
Now whenever I can I use the catcher, to reuse them as much as possible (and also to not leave my area plagued with balls).
I hope I don't order balls again for a long time.


----------



## Stankard757

Rb1984 said:


> Out of curiosity, how old do you think the most rusty balls are?
> 
> So far I've wasted a lot of ammo but I'm already in save mode
> Now whenever I can I use the catcher, to reuse them as much as possible (and also to not leave my area plagued with balls).
> I hope I don't order balls again for a long time.


Those are the same 500 I originally bought when I first started almost two years ago. When they get to rusted I throw them in vinegar let them soak and scrub with a wire brush. 

When I'm out and about I only use clay

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Just got this sweet Battle Axe from JAS in today so taking it for a spin. I’m extremely rusty with PFS. Can’t hit hardly anything but did manage to cut a can. May have taken 100 or more shots but it did get cut.


----------



## Rb1984

Stankard757 said:


> Those are the same 500 I originally bought when I first started almost two years ago. When they get to rusted I throw them in vinegar let them soak and scrub with a wire brush.
> 
> When I'm out and about I only use clay
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


That is saving. I'll do the same too, although I don't use much clay.


----------



## JASling

craigbutnotreally said:


> Just got this sweet Battle Axe from JAS in today so taking it for a spin. I’m extremely rusty with PFS. Can’t hit hardly anything but did manage to cut a can. May have taken 100 or more shots but it did get cut.


Glad it got to you!!! Hope you like it and let us know how it feels for you!?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

JASling said:


> Glad it got to you!!! Hope you like it and let us know how it feels for you!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Love it so far. Feels good and solid in the hand. And thanks! I gotta say I’m not a big PFS shooter and didn’t plan on buying one any time soon but I fell in love with this one when I saw it. Was even about to message you to see if you could make me one then saw it pop up in the for sale section. I’ll be shooting a lot more PFS style for awhile.


----------



## JASling

craigbutnotreally said:


> Love it so far. Feels good and solid in the hand. And thanks! I gotta say I’m not a big PFS shooter and didn’t plan on buying one any time soon but I fell in love with this one when I saw it. Was even about to message you to see if you could make me one then saw it pop up in the for sale section. I’ll be shooting a lot more PFS style for awhile.


That's great to hear and you don't have to worry of breaking it either 😂 and that one is probably my favorite that I have done so far debated on if I should keep it to be honest, but need some funds that's why I am in a bit of overdrive in doing the Battle Axes. and if you want a second one with a different finish you can always let me know . PFS is the way to go haven't gone back since I started shooting PFS especially in Full Butterfly its just so rewarding and awesome!!!


----------



## Whytey

JASling said:


> PFS is the way to go haven't gone back since I started shooting PFS especially in Full Butterfly its just so rewarding and awesome!!!


I'm with you 100% JAS..... full butterfly pfs.😎
@JASling try the pfs ICE


----------



## JASling

Whytey said:


> I'm with you 100% JAS..... full butterfly pfs.😎
> @JASling try the pfs ICE


Have done one in 2019 out of birch really nice frame for sure!!!


----------



## craigbutnotreally

JASling said:


> That's great to hear and you don't have to worry of breaking it either  and that one is probably my favorite that I have done so far debated on if I should keep it to be honest, but need some funds that's why I am in a bit of overdrive in doing the Battle Axes. and if you want a second one with a different finish you can always let me know . PFS is the way to go haven't gone back since I started shooting PFS especially in Full Butterfly its just so rewarding and awesome!!!


99% of my shooting is full butterfly and this is no different. Butterfly is super rewarding and butterfly PFS is a whole other animal. Every once in awhile I get an itch to try face anchor before saying screw it and going back. 

Put a few hundred shots in the Axe today. Just got too dark to shoot. At the end I was finally getting back into the groove though and was hitting most of my shots at 15m on the cans. Finally figured out my old pouch hold for PFS again and away she went.


----------



## JASling

craigbutnotreally said:


> 99% of my shooting is full butterfly and this is no different. Butterfly is super rewarding and butterfly PFS is a whole other animal. Every once in awhile I get an itch to try face anchor before saying screw it and going back.
> 
> Put a few hundred shots in the Axe today. Just got too dark to shoot. At the end I was finally getting back into the groove though and was hitting most of my shots at 15m on the cans. Finally figured out my old pouch hold for PFS again and away she went.


AWESOME!!!!


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Those are the same 500 I originally bought when I first started almost two years ago. When they get to rusted I throw them in vinegar let them soak and scrub with a wire brush.
> 
> When I'm out and about I only use clay
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Good to know im not the only one who vinegars the balls when they get rusty


----------



## skarrd

oh man,,,,, that sounds bad,,,,,,,Dang!


----------



## skarrd

Rb1984 said:


> That is saving. I'll do the same too, although I don't use much clay.


im starting to use clays more and more,with a light bandset,they shoot pretty good


----------



## skarrd

craigbutnotreally said:


> Love it so far. Feels good and solid in the hand. And thanks! I gotta say I’m not a big PFS shooter and didn’t plan on buying one any time soon but I fell in love with this one when I saw it. Was even about to message you to see if you could make me one then saw it pop up in the for sale section. I’ll be shooting a lot more PFS style for awhile.


another member to the PFS congregation/nation


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> Good to know im not the only one who vinegars the balls when they get rusty





skarrd said:


> oh man,,,,, that sounds bad,,,,,,,Dang!


LMAO wondered how long it would take

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> I'm with you 100% JAS..... full butterfly pfs.😎
> @JASling try the pfs ICE


 FB is an awesome way to shoot,unfortunatly my rotators dont feel the same way,lol,still rather shoot PFS than anything else anymore


----------



## skarrd

this today,


----------



## tool

Jade Enzo Targetmaster this morning. Love this frame.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Back on this little Peetie Wheatstraw Special this morning....


----------



## Ibojoe

A wenge and maple Halbert. An Island Made design.


----------



## madmax96

tool said:


> Jade Enzo Targetmaster this morning. Love this frame.
> View attachment 367713


one hell of an frame, nice pic as well !


----------



## madmax96

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 367732
> View attachment 367733
> 
> A wenge and maple Halbert. An Island Made design.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Cedar KISS and the Hickory "Flippin' Pickle". 
(From yesterday. I fell asleep on the couch last night before I had goof on my phone time. Lol)


----------



## Roll Fast

Tiny Bamboo Tee today with used .25 cal lead air rifle ammo.
88 wide x 110mm long. Definitely need the lanyard to hold onto it. Real comfortable though!
Air rifle ammo only works for one shot in the air rifle. Works for many, many shots in the slingshot.
And they kind of round out after awhile. Especially if you help them........


----------



## Slide-Easy

Roll Fast said:


> Tiny Bamboo Tee today with used .25 cal lead air rifle ammo.
> 88 wide x 110mm long. Definitely need the lanyard to hold onto it. Real comfortable though!
> Air rifle ammo only works for one shot in the air rifle. Works for many, many shots in the slingshot.
> And they kind of round out after awhile. Especially if you help them........


When I first started shooting, I found some .177 BBs and Pellets in the basement. I pressed the bb into the cone of the pellet. I had a pouch on with no center hole for it to fall out of. I shot them all with no idea what I was doing. Did I hit stuff? Well even a blind rooster finds a piece of corn every once in a while.


----------



## Stankard757

Dorian and the B.B. Lizard with 1/2 in. Marbles









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally




----------



## Island made

Pfs mule


----------



## JASling

Had to test drive the Flatop first ever flattop i have shot, not bad at all!!!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> Dorian and the B.B. Lizard with 1/2 in. Marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I like that bottom fprk.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Pfs mule
> View attachment 367773
> View attachment 367774


----------



## Roll Fast

JASling said:


> Had to test drive the Flatop first ever flattop i have shot, not bad at all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Now that is almost the most unique frame I've seen in quite a while!
Where did you get that idea?


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## Stankard757

Slide-Easy said:


> I like that bottom fprk.


Thanks brother My attempt at an @Ibojoe type recurve Dorian









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asgardian

Slingshot28 said:


> View attachment 367786


That looks heavy


----------



## JASling

Roll Fast said:


> Now that is almost the most unique frame I've seen in quite a while!
> Where did you get that idea?


Can't say for sure  it all started with a small piece of stainless steel i had left at the moment and thought of what I could do with it. So with that small piece i sort of made a prototype of what now is know as the Battle Axe PFS got inspiration out of the AXE sling i saw here in the forum plus adding the "JAS" body style which is the body style of my CPFS which can be hold from either side but it has a different feel and locking to the hand depending on the side you hold while still being comfortable no matter the side. The picture shows what I can say is the prototype for this creation it doesn't fit in an altoids can however and as you can see several modification and changes have been made and the final result is the Battle Axe PFS!!!
I have made several which you could see on my other post!











Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Shooting for accuracy


----------



## Ryan43

The scout tonight .50 sniper sling yellow 8 mm steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Ryan43 said:


> The scout tonight .50 sniper sling yellow 8 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that combo working for you?
It's my fave on all frames.😎


----------



## Ryan43

Whytey said:


> Is that combo working for you?
> It's my fave on all frames.


I think so I was shredding cans at 15 yards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I put these 4 slingshots into a 3-day rotation shooting both 5/16 and 3/8 steel to figure out which one will be my lead-off hitter. To my surprise Chalice with tabbed 2040 singles using the 5/16 won this race.


----------



## Portboy

Best cuts out of 6 cards . The little frame is ok 👍🏻


----------



## Zen Sticks

Nice cool Spring day. Glad I got to be outside


----------



## skarrd

Zen Sticks said:


> Nice cool Spring day. Glad I got to be outside


good lookin little PFS there


----------



## madmax96

Typical out in the woods carry, it's Friday gents, have an awesome weekend and stay safe whoever reads it ✌🏼


----------



## tool

Targetmaster day, today. I had to replace the band on the Jade one, so I went for 100% Slingshot .5, [email protected] active with a soft WASP pouch, 7mm ammo. This setup is so, so good, I had to set up a second TM exactly the same.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Shooting the offset Cromag Chalice today and it was my first time using a thumb brace also. Having a separate brace on each slingshot isn't what I'm used to, but it sure felt nice and secure in my hand. 
.45 Yongshuihu cut 7/8 x 5/8, Shooting 1/2" clay


----------



## Whytey

Reed Lukens said:


> Shooting the offset Cromag Chalice today and it was my first time using a thumb brace also. Having a separate brace on each slingshot isn't what I'm used to, but it sure felt nice and secure in my hand.
> .45 Yongshuihu cut 7/8 x 5/8, Shooting 1/2" clay
> 
> View attachment 367832
> 
> View attachment 367831


Agreed..... thumb brace lanyards are great.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this beauty my friend Chris made for me...

Kindness begets Kindness


----------



## Ibojoe

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this beauty my friend Chris made for me...
> 
> Kindness begets Kindness
> View attachment 367834
> View attachment 367835


Wow that’s a beauty!


----------



## Zen Sticks

skarrd said:


> good lookin little PFS there


Yep, you're partially to blame for that one.  
This pfs shooting is ... I don't know ... There's just something "Zen" about it. Suits me I think. I didn't think I would enjoy it like I do. But, I really kind of dig it. 
As I told @Stankard757 ... ¿Thank you? Lol. Seriously though, loving it. Soon I'll be brave enough to shoot steel.


----------



## Whytey

@Zen Sticks Glad you are liking pfs.
Just wondering if you're using a locked in face anchor or a floating?


----------



## tool

I'm about to finish the day with the NLS Hybrid. I practiced on a 40mm spinner @10m the whole day, went back to 60mm for my evening session and got 37 in a row. That never happened before... It pays out to practice on smaller targets. 
Have a good weekend, wherever you are.


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> I'm about to finish the day with the NLS Hybrid. I practiced on a 40mm spinner @10m the whole day, went back to 60mm for my evening session and got 37 in a row. That never happened before... It pays out to practice on smaller targets.
> Have a good weekend, wherever you are.
> View attachment 367846


I love that type of consistent, repeated accuracy as much as I love purpleheart and I'm colorblind.


----------



## tool

Slide-Easy said:


> I love that type of consistent, repeated accuracy as much as I love purpleheart and I'm colorblind.


It felt awesome. Small targets can be frustrating, but the pay-off is better consistency at slightly bigger targets. That was really, really big fun.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Whytey said:


> @Zen Sticks Glad you are liking pfs.
> Just wondering if you're using a locked in face anchor or a floating?


Actually with pfs I am able to pull back to just behind my ear. The way I'm able to position my hand and wrist with pfs it takes the painful part of pulling back that far off my bad shoulder. Just allows a different type of rotation on my shoulder I guess. I sort of touch the fist knuckle of my index finger to my skull, just behind my ear. So what is that? It's not quite floating but I don't really hold it to that spot like I do with my short draw, face anchor. Hybrid? Lol. I honestly suspect I may be able to pull further back than I do now with pfs without shoulder pain. But I'll have to cut longer bands before I try that. I am curious if I can shoot some sort of butterfly pull with pfs. I do find cutting bands to be a bit of a chore so I will wait till I HAVE to cut more latex before I try longer bands.


----------



## madmax96

tool said:


> It felt awesome. Small targets can be frustrating, but the pay-off is better consistency at slightly bigger targets. That was really, really big fun.


Tome to move down to the 30mm Spinner, awesome precision that is man! Consistency is key.


----------



## tool

madmax96 said:


> Tome to move down to the 30mm Spinner, awesome precision that is man! Consistency is key.


Thanks. But it's not the norm. There's good days and not so good days. Today was a very good one. Slingshotshooting imo translates to life, with the good and bad and soso days. It teaches a lesson.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Another day with the JAS Battle Axe PFS. Really dialing it in today. Hitting almost all my shots at 15m on cans. Time to move down to a spinner or move out to 20m.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Decided to switch gears and shoot this beautiful, natural fork that my friend Darrell made for me...

Kindness begets Kindness.


----------



## JASling

craigbutnotreally said:


> Another day with the JAS Battle Axe PFS. Really dialing it in today. Hitting almost all my shots at 15m on cans. Time to move down to a spinner or move out to 20m.


Glad you still shooting it!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Today, thank God, it hasn't rained here and I've been able to spend the whole afternoon shooting.

ALS .45 25/15 taper in the HTS with 8mm steel. I like these bands, smooth and with good speed, I had a good aim with them. I think they are good bands for target.
After a while they have broken, I don't know how many shots I have made with them but about 220 or 250 shots.

I also used the Scout XT with 1632 looped tubes and 8mm steel. It was my first time using tubes and I think I had good accuracy with them for a first time. However, it is noticeable that they have less speed than the bands, but I have made them a bit long, I can shorten them more. Today they had an active length of 15cm, next day I will cut them to approximately 13cm and try.

Next day I'll also try the 2040 or 3050 tubes. If I can get a setup that gives me speeds similar to the bands and more lifespan, I might be pretty good.

Greetings!


----------



## Portboy

Fun in the 🌞


----------



## Ryan43

Ranger classic and 1/4 steel tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

GZK resin shooter and 1/4 in steel this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax96

Quick outdoor session before it got too dark. same old SS🟨.6 24-12 draws so smooth I love this stuff 😁


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Ryan43 said:


> GZK resin shooter and 1/4 in steel this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one of those for ages. Such a nice shape and feel in the hand. Loved it… until I fork hit it and the fork snapped off. Flew right back at my face. Doesn’t seem like the best resin which is unfortunate.


----------



## Rb1984

Today tubes 1632 again and 3050. They are not bad, although I see that they are not as fast as the bands, a shame because they last much longer. I have yet to try pseudo-tapered.

Later I have also shot ALS 0.45, I quite like its softness and how the ball goes but it has broken soon again.

A can of tomato, then a spiner and then break some things that I have found. This last one is what I like the most lol.


----------



## Ibojoe

cherry nattie from Slide-Easy.


----------



## Portboy

Change up


----------



## bingo

tryd cut a card 😂😂😂


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today flats and tubes and 5/16s







and a band/pouch change on this one


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this New Mexican Beauty with a larger pouch for clay. The clays remind me of when I first started shooting marbles.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Trying out some GZK 1632. Not sure if I like it. If snappy is your thing you would probably love it. I prefer the smoother stuff though.


----------



## raventree78

Had this duo out on the range today


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

craigbutnotreally said:


> Trying out some GZK 1632. Not sure if I like it. If snappy is your thing you would probably love it. I prefer the smoother stuff though.


Smooth is fast.


----------



## Slingshot28

Made this today shoots great.


----------



## Ibojoe

Just finished up this little red cedar.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Just finished up this little red cedar.
> View attachment 368036
> View attachment 368037


_Great Day in The Morning!!!_


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slingshot28 said:


> Made this today shoots great.


I like the way the fork tips are level with one another, I bet it shoots straight as a moon beam.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Smooth is fast.


Yeah that stuff is getting thrown in my next trade or sale for someone else to try. I’ll stick to SimpleShot or Dankung 1632. Much smoother. This stuff has a notable jolt when you release. Not a fan.


----------



## Portboy




----------



## bingo

tryd the card again 3 times a hit it but no cut


----------



## Portboy

bingo said:


> View attachment 368059
> tryd the card again 3 times a hit it but no cut


No expert or anything close but is that a uno card ? Maybe try a real playing card 🎴 the uno ones pretty thin paper worth a shot


----------



## Bimbo

bingo said:


> View attachment 368059
> tryd the card again 3 times a hit it but no cut


What kind of bands and ammo are you shooting?


----------



## craigbutnotreally

It might seem counter productive but the nicer the card stock the easier it is to cut in my experience. Some of the bad stock just likes to crumple instead of tear.


----------



## bingo

Portboy said:


> No expert or anything close but is that a uno card ? Maybe try a real playing card 🎴 the uno ones pretty thin paper worth a shot


It is buddy got a pack off them a found 😂👍


----------



## bingo

Bimbo said:


> What kind of bands and ammo are you shooting?


.70 band with 8.7 steel


----------



## Portboy

bingo said:


> .70 band with 8.7 steel


Ya find better card because couple them hits look like should split it .


----------



## Ryan43

Beating the crap out of this pheasant with the scout and 5/16 steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Just finished up this little red cedar.
> View attachment 368036
> View attachment 368037


Beauty that one


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today


----------



## bingo

Portboy said:


> Ya find better card because couple them hits look like should split it .


Al keep trying till get another card 😂👍


----------



## Stankard757

Some night time can popping with my work setup and 3/8 clay









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Some night time can popping with my work setup and 3/8 clay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Let me guess 21 oz coffee cups 🫢


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Let me guess 21 oz coffee cups 🫢


Nope just a can in a parking lot

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Nope just a can in a parking lot
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Man I had an intruder today guy rolled up on me and wanted to talk 🤬 if I wanted to talk I would stayed home the hour and a half I left early and talked to wife 😃 you should be safe this time night


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Man I had an intruder today guy rolled up on me and wanted to talk  if I wanted to talk I would stayed home the hour and a half I left early and talked to wife  you should be safe this time night


You would think. Just waiting for this weekend to be over.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> You would think. Just waiting for this weekend to be over.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Ya dude me to not much left to it . I started a government job got mess with little more but it’s working out


----------



## Whytey

Stankard757 said:


> Some night time can popping with my work setup and 3/8 clay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Sweet..... now get back to work!


----------



## Stankard757

Whytey said:


> Sweet..... now get back to work!




Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


All do but the crying 😢


----------



## Zen Sticks

Portboy said:


> Man I had an intruder today guy rolled up on me and wanted to talk  if I wanted to talk I would stayed home the hour and a half I left early and talked to wife  you should be safe this time night


Glad I'm not the only one. 
If I wanted to socialize... I wouldn't be alone. 
This introvert NEEDS alone time.


----------



## Portboy

Zen Sticks said:


> Glad I'm not the only one.
> If I wanted to socialize... I wouldn't be alone.
> This introvert NEEDS alone time.


Lol ya it’s funny you just never know who going pop up . Most people don’t want talk but this guy must bin board


----------



## Slide-Easy

Back on the little _Peetie Wheatstraw Special_ this morning, making her earn her keep...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Man I had an intruder today guy rolled up on me and wanted to talk 🤬 if I wanted to talk I would stayed home the hour and a half I left early and talked to wife 😃 you should be safe this time night


That was me...


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> That was me...


Haha oh ya 🙃 more to the story the fella was a farmer and lazy people keep dumping there crap there so pretty sure I was being looked over . After our talk he was satisfied I was not the guy he looking to get haha I don’t blame him any . Only takes one bad apple to wreck it for us 😡 half the stuff dumped is free to get rid of . Just hope a gate doesn’t go up 😥


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Haha oh ya 🙃 more to the story the fella was a farmer and lazy people keep dumping there crap there so pretty sure I was being looked over . After our talk he was satisfied I was not the guy he looking to get haha I don’t blame him any . Only takes one bad apple to wreck it for us 😡 half the stuff dumped is free to get rid of . Just hope a gate doesn’t go up 😥


I have been threatened with civil suits if I would not stop shooting my gongs. I told them that they might want to watch Cape Fear before they haul me in court. I then started bullying the ring leader(a retired light colonel) and they all stopped.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> I have been threatened with civil suits if I would not stop shooting my gongs. I told them that they might want to watch Cape Fear before they haul me in court. I then started bullying the ring leader(a retired light colonel) and they all stopped.


You need get a pic this gong or better yet set the phone beside it and nail it a few times so we hear . How loud is it haha I got a picture in my head now every time you hit it the light colonel flys off his easy boy 🤭 the dang slide easy at it again Martha


----------



## tool

These two. 7mm ammo, 10m, 60mm spinner. Not in the mood for a smaller target, I'm tired today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> You need get a pic this gong or better yet set the phone beside it and nail it a few times so we hear . How loud is it haha I got a picture in my head now every time you hit it the light colonel flys off his easy boy 🤭 the dang slide easy at it again Martha


I don't have a youtube account. But the fire gongs I shoot sound almost identical to this one on this video. Now when I was bullying him, over a 6 month period, I put a speaker in the window when he walked by every morning on his daily walks, I played it just as he passed by. I got deep in his head with confrontation then just reinforced it with this video, day after day. Then you stop for a week or so...just long enough to make him think I was done, then start again. He won't even look at me today. Puts his head down like a dog when he sees me. I told him that is why he was never asked to attend The War College in Carlisle,PA to become a full bird colonel....because he is a coward.


----------



## JASling

Newly build False Flatop Battle Axe!!!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimbo

bingo said:


> .70 band with 8.7 steel


Cutting setup seems fine,


JASling said:


> Newly build False Flatop Battle Axe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Looks very cool!!


----------



## hoggy

Today.


----------



## bingo

todays shooters 👌


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> Today.
> View attachment 368187


SWEET!


----------



## craigbutnotreally

JASling said:


> Newly build False Flatop Battle Axe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Might as well be a flat top at that point.  Looks sweet with a simple design. I think the axe would look great “sharpened” while keeping everything else simple.


----------



## skarrd

Aardvarkin it today


----------



## tool

NLS Hybrid 'till the band breaks. I really enjoy this frame.


----------



## Slide-Easy

On this fork again, today. Since I reworked the fork tips, she is a real performer. I mean a real tack-driver. Thanks, Peetie Wheatstraw!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I learned how to shoot TTF on a PP Scorpion in 2018 then veered to OTT from then on. Today I tried it again today with my SS Scout LT because some folks at the Tennessee Slingshot Gathering were just stepping up to the line with the same setup and destroying the range. I found a groove at about shot #8 and lost it at #20 with a broken band set. I hauled my MoChalice as a backup and finished the session with a smile.


----------



## Ryan43

My cromag ranger and 8 mm steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

These two gems from @Stankard757 
The rain didn't let me play long today but the time I did get was full of smiles.


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## tool

These nice looking shooters are also nice shooting shooters... Replaced the bands on both, ready for the day.


----------



## hoggy

Ryan43 said:


> My cromag ranger and 8 mm steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SWEET


----------



## Slide-Easy

Like a bad habit, that I just can't put down. I would not take $200.00 for this fork, today ....and I don't think the maker frequents this thread to get his proper accolades.


----------



## Rb1984

👶🏼🎯




























Note: Now a friend tells me that someone may have been offended by shooting a Buddha 👀 I clarify that I have nothing against Buddha, it was simply the cheapest figure I found in the dollar store, and I thought he was a normal kid figure.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

3 frames and at least two hours of finger fiddling and interruptions and I still need to re-do the Hood. I think seeing a hole in Buddah’s head tainted my mojo. I’ll shoot these tomorrow!


----------



## Rb1984

MOJAVE MO said:


> 3 frames and at least two hours of finger fiddling and interruptions and I still need to re-do the Hood. I think seeing a hole in Buddah’s head tainted my mojo. I’ll shoot these tomorrow!
> View attachment 368303


Could you tell me how long the pouches you use as tabs are approximately? They're not cut right? Thank you.

Regarding Buddha, I hadn't even realized it until a friend I sent the picture to told me lol. If the cheapest figure in the store had been of Jesus Christ or any other, I would have shot it just the same, for me they are only ceramic figures. I was really looking for some dwarf!


----------



## Ibojoe

the new curve today. Not much time between rain storms.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Rb1984 said:


> Could you tell me how long the pouches you use as tabs are approximately? They're not cut right? Thank you.
> 
> Regarding Buddha, I hadn't even realized it until a friend I sent the picture to told me lol. If the cheapest figure in the store had been of Jesus Christ or any other, I would have shot it just the same, for me they are only ceramic figures. I was really looking for some dwarf!


The Tabs are Pouches that are 1 7/8” if you need millimeters that is something like 48mm or thereabouts. I’m still learning my conversions. I think your Buddha is actually Alladin’s offspring so you are good.


----------



## Bimbo

Today i'm enjoying my home made axiom champ style sling, made from green, black and purple micarta, shooting 1/4 steel with some veeerry thin latex i got from @MakoPat in a trade, no idea what it is, but its the first time i shoot through a jalapeño can with 1/4 steel.
If anyone recognizes the latex let me know! I definetly need more of it


----------



## Rb1984

Bimbo said:


> Today i'm enjoying my home made axiom champ style sling, made from green, black and purple micarta, shooting 1/4 steel with some veeerry thin latex i got from @MakoPat in a trade, no idea what it is, but its the first time i shoot through a jalapeño can with 1/4 steel.
> If anyone recognizes the latex let me know! I definetly need more of it
> 
> View attachment 368308
> View attachment 368309


Beautiful frame


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Bimbo said:


> Today i'm enjoying my home made axiom champ style sling, made from green, black and purple micarta, shooting 1/4 steel with some veeerry thin latex i got from @MakoPat in a trade, no idea what it is, but its the first time i shoot through a jalapeño can with 1/4 steel.
> If anyone recognizes the latex let me know! I definetly need more of it
> 
> View attachment 368308
> View attachment 368309


That thing looks sweet. Where do you get micarta that bright? Been awhile since I looked but last time I did most of it was very earthy tone.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 368305
> 
> the new curve today. Not much time between rain storms.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 368314


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> 3 frames and at least two hours of finger fiddling and interruptions and I still need to re-do the Hood. I think seeing a hole in Buddah’s head tainted my mojo. I’ll shoot these tomorrow!
> View attachment 368303


What have you done with that plinker ya red neck 🫣


----------



## Portboy

Got some 1632 ss tubes on my mini fox 🦊. Have 1.25 loopes with 7 inch active seems pretty hot but only sometimes bust through both sides can . I don’t want shorted much more the shots will be going wild 😜


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> What have you done with that plinker ya red neck 🫣


I needed a ‘test frame’ and your frame got the short straw!


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I needed a ‘test frame’ and your frame got the short straw!


🤦‍♂️ Lord have mercy


----------



## Bimbo

craigbutnotreally said:


> That thing looks sweet. Where do you get micarta that bright? Been awhile since I looked but last time I did most of it was very earthy tone.


I get all my micarta from a guy in Mexico city, look him up in facebook, hes name there is Plasma Resinas Aplicadas, excellent quality, any color combo and size you want and very very low prices,


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Bimbo said:


> I get all my micarta from a guy in Mexico city, look him up in facebook, hes name there is Plasma Resinas Aplicadas, excellent quality, any color combo and size you want and very very low prices,


Thanks for the info. Looks like he has great stuff for good prices. Would love to support my brothers and sisters south of the border too.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Rb1984 said:


> View attachment 368300
> 
> 
> View attachment 368301
> 
> 
> View attachment 368302
> 
> 
> Note: Now a friend tells me that someone may have been offended by shooting a Buddha  I clarify that I have nothing against Buddha, it was simply the cheapest figure I found in the dollar store, and I thought he was a normal kid figure.


Well, let me ease the possibilities of some negative karma for you my friend. 
As a practicing Buddhist (for many decades now) I can tell you that shooting that is perfectly fine. If I'd been standing next to you, I would have wanted a shot too before it was too broken. 
No Buddhist with a decent understanding of Buddhism would take offense to this. 
No worries


----------



## Zen Sticks

These three from yesterday.


----------



## Rb1984

Zen Sticks said:


> Well, let me ease the possibilities of some negative karma for you my friend.
> As a practicing Buddhist (for many decades now) I can tell you that shooting that is perfectly fine. If I'd been standing next to you, I would have wanted a shot too before it was too broken.
> No Buddhist with a decent understanding of Buddhism would take offense to this.
> No worries


Thanks mate. I was so happy shooting at the figure of a child until I sent the photo to a friend who has worked on a cruise ship and been in Thailand for a long time, and he told me that figure was a Buddha🤷

I'm a little tired of the fact that nowadays everyone is offended by something and you have to be totally correct, but I don't like to offend anyone either, and really less a Buddhist since they respect for others. So I put the clarification at the end of the post since there are people from all over the world in this forum.

Greetings mate 🧘🏼‍♂️


----------



## Peter Recuas

Wisdom Tooth . . . remover today + 8mm steel 








Video


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I had just enough 1745 in the box to wish that I had left the 1745 in the box. That and I matched it to a 5/16” pit pouch. I got some hits but what a grind! Get smart, shoot smart!


----------



## Rb1984

Peter Recuas said:


> Wisdom Tooth . . . remover today + 8mm steel
> View attachment 368336
> 
> Video


Good video👍 where is your anchor point? I cant apreciate it well in the video. Your ear, or further back?

I like a lot the 8mm ammo, is the size that most use lately.

Cheers.


----------



## Peter Recuas

Rb1984 said:


> Good video👍 where is your anchor point? I cant apreciate it well in the video. Your ear, or further back?
> 
> I like a lot the 8mm ammo, is the size that most use lately.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks, I use floating anchor point, for PFS frames, bands slightly touching the higher point of my cheeckbone, for regular frames, bands touching below my cheeckbone


----------



## Portboy

Peter Recuas said:


> Wisdom Tooth . . . remover today + 8mm steel
> View attachment 368336
> 
> Video


Awesome man cool frame


----------



## madmax96

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 368305
> 
> the new curve today. Not much time between rain storms.


Looks like a dream to hold 😍


----------



## madmax96

same old stuff, gets used until it breaks 😁


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Just got this JJCC Apex in today from eBay so taking it for a spin in between the rain. Very nice holding and shooting design.


----------



## Ryan43

Standard sideshooter and 8mm steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Ryan43 said:


> Standard sideshooter and 8mm steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I want to get this in the same color when I will do a order to PP. 

With what are you attaching the bands?

Good shots mate👍👍

By the way, I also want to know what bands and taper are you using, and short or large draw length?
I am shooting a lot of 8mm lately and I want to know please.


----------



## KawKan

Went TTF today. 









Shooting 3/8-inch steel with this @Portboy build I got from @raventree78. It's a Volp design. I think he called it "Little Guy" or "Little Fella." It's a great shooter.


----------



## Portboy

KawKan said:


> Went TTF today.
> View attachment 368381
> 
> 
> Shooting 3/8-inch steel with this @Portboy build I got from @raventree78. It's a Volp design. I think he called it "Little Guy" or "Little Fella." It's a great shooter.


That design rocks Ray I love it 😻 going do one in between yours and mine


----------



## Portboy

Heavy gun today


----------



## Rb1984

KawKan said:


> Went TTF today.
> View attachment 368381
> 
> 
> Shooting 3/8-inch steel with this @Portboy build I got from @raventree78. It's a Volp design. I think he called it "Little Guy" or "Little Fella." It's a great shooter.


What do you like more generally, OTT or TTF?

This afternoon I've been shooting with two slingshots, one TTF and one OTT, and although with OTT I've also hit the target a lot of times, I like the feeling of shooting TTF much more, I can't explain exactly why🤷

I want to force myself to shoot both ways anyway, because I think the more frames and more ways of shooting you practice, the better shooter you'll be. I think so.

Greetings.


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## KawKan

Rb1984 said:


> What do you like more generally, OTT or TTF?
> 
> This afternoon I've been shooting with two slingshots, one TTF and one OTT, and although with OTT I've also hit the target a lot of times, I like the feeling of shooting TTF much more, I can't explain exactly why🤷
> 
> I want to force myself to shoot both ways anyway, because I think the more frames and more ways of shooting you practice, the better shooter you'll be. I think so.
> 
> Greetings.


I like to shoot many different styles, including frameless. I do shoot more OTT, just because I do better changing ranges OTT.


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> these 2 today
> View attachment 368396
> View attachment 368397


I've never shot nuts, one of these days I'm going to try.

I hope it doesn't get sidetracked and embed in my hand.


----------



## skarrd

usually i shoot them thru regular width forks-2 1/2 to 3 1/2 inch wide metal rod slingshot- daisys and barnetts,but wanted a semi PFS frame as well,it works,but hexnuts tear up aluminum Quick


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> usually i shoot them thru regular width forks-2 1/2 to 3 1/2 inch wide metal rod slingshot- daisys and barnetts,but wanted a semi PFS frame as well,it works,but hexnuts tear up aluminum Quick


I hope dont have a fork hit with a nut and destroy my alu HTS...

But I want to see what damage they cause to a tomato can compared to the steel balls🎯💪


----------



## skarrd

get a cheaper wire frame or just a simple natty and try first,i wouldnt chance a nice frame


----------



## Slide-Easy

This thing has attached itself to me like a tick. Shooting gongs thru the rain from my living room, listening to Bill Monroe and Jimmy Martin on the box.


----------



## Rb1984

Today I shot some nuts for the first time. Not very big M6 size. They don't fly as straight as balls but really do more damage to the can than 8mm steel👊🏼

Then some balls with Sumeike .60. I also have tried shooting semi butterfly with other bands but I get slaps in the face all day.

Is it possible to shoot semi butterfly without sligthy touching the bands with the face to have a reference? If I do I get slaps every time🤨

I think I have to watch some more video tutorials and practice another day.

Good shoots🎯🎯🎯


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> get a cheaper wire frame or just a simple natty and try first,i wouldnt chance a nice frame


Exactly……Murphy’s Law


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> get a cheaper wire frame or just a simple natty and try first,i wouldnt chance a nice frame


Yes then I have shoot with the Scout xt that I have two same. I prefer a nut hit in one of them than in the HTS.

The bad thing is about having a nut hit in the hand, it would hurt more than with a ball.


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Zen Sticks

Tried shooting bbs for the first time today. Tried this morning and evening. It was going well, all 10 mins I got to shoot, till I was just getting wet from rain. Both times. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay good to go. Back to the 2040 singles and a non-pitted pouch on the BDH2000 .75 Plinker. I can’t decide if I like the ball centering pouches yet. To me the ball can only go so many places in that little space. It isn’t like it can wander around once you’ve got a hold of it. Right?


----------



## Bimbo

Rb1984 said:


> Today I shot some nuts for the first time. Not very big M6 size. They don't fly as straight as balls but really do more damage to the can than 8mm steel👊🏼
> 
> Then some balls with Sumeike .60. I also have tried shooting semi butterfly with other bands but I get slaps in the face all day.
> 
> Is it possible to shoot semi butterfly without sligthy touching the bands with the face to have a reference? If I do I get slaps every time🤨
> 
> I think I have to watch some more video tutorials and practice another day.
> 
> Good shoots🎯🎯🎯
> View attachment 368438
> 
> View attachment 368439


I've been bitch slapped by my slings a fair share of times... the first times i was using too much latex... you dont need to cut your tapers as thick as short draw, if you are shootin 20-15 tapers on short draw, probably some 15-12 tapers for long draw will be more than enough to give you the same speed and a lighter pull.
The other slaps came from poor release, mostly due to fatigue from the thick tapers or just bad technique

Give it a try, it worked for me and now i only shoot full b-fly, Love it!!!


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Rb1984 said:


> Today I shot some nuts for the first time. Not very big M6 size. They don't fly as straight as balls but really do more damage to the can than 8mm steel
> 
> Then some balls with Sumeike .60. I also have tried shooting semi butterfly with other bands but I get slaps in the face all day.
> 
> Is it possible to shoot semi butterfly without sligthy touching the bands with the face to have a reference? If I do I get slaps every time
> 
> I think I have to watch some more video tutorials and practice another day.
> 
> Good shoots
> View attachment 368438
> 
> View attachment 368439


Hard to tell. Sounds like you might be speed bumping your release upward butterfly. That’s the only way the bands have ever slapped my face personally. Because if you think about it after you release the triangle the bands form as the pouch moves closer to the forks gets smaller. Now if you speed bump it up throw that out the window because you added an upwards arc to the band travel. It only touches your face at full draw then when you release it moves away from it. You could also be pressing your face too hard into the bands I suppose.


----------



## JASling

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

JASling said:


> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


This one is my fave of your axes.🤙


----------



## Booral121

Rb1984 said:


> Today I shot some nuts for the first time. Not very big M6 size. They don't fly as straight as balls but really do more damage to the can than 8mm steel👊🏼
> 
> Then some balls with Sumeike .60. I also have tried shooting semi butterfly with other bands but I get slaps in the face all day.
> 
> Is it possible to shoot semi butterfly without sligthy touching the bands with the face to have a reference? If I do I get slaps every time🤨
> 
> I think I have to watch some more video tutorials and practice another day.
> 
> Good shoots🎯🎯🎯
> View attachment 368438
> 
> View attachment 368439


Is it not because the nuts and 8mm steels aren't heavy enough to dampen the power of the 0.60 sumike especially half butterfly the over powered elastic isn't feeling different really than if you where dry firing the catty so on release of the pouch the elastic is retracting wildly hence the face slap. Also Hex nuts have wind spinning through them causing problems especially light ones coming out overpowered eratic elastic 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯💙👊👌👍 just my thoughts anyway peeps


----------



## JASling

Whytey said:


> This one is my fave of your axes.


Thanks!!! One of my top ones for sure

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Rb1984 said:


> Today I shot some nuts for the first time. Not very big M6 size. They don't fly as straight as balls but really do more damage to the can than 8mm steel👊🏼
> 
> Then some balls with Sumeike .60. I also have tried shooting semi butterfly with other bands but I get slaps in the face all day.
> 
> Is it possible to shoot semi butterfly without sligthy touching the bands with the face to have a reference? If I do I get slaps every time🤨
> 
> I think I have to watch some more video tutorials and practice another day.
> 
> Good shoots🎯🎯🎯
> View attachment 368438
> 
> View attachment 368439


Hey RB, 
I too feel you are over powered with your latex for 8mm steel.
My 3/4 and full butterfly 8mm go-to setup is from an @KawKan recommendation. Snipersling yellow 0.5 16-10 about 4.5:1 stretch has the 8mm flying fast and flat.

As to your face slapping release, have a look at the following Volp vid showing his pouch grip style which I ape successfully. At the release point the thumb pushes slightly rearward giving a small speedbump effect arcing the pouch around the face.
It's also an awesome frameless tutorial.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

JASling said:


> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Love that one. Think if I ask you to make me another sometime it will be just like that. Lol Do you use a LHH? If so I see you are a spike up kinda guy. I’ve flipped my back and forth and settled on spike down. Both ways shoot nice though.


----------



## JASling

craigbutnotreally said:


> Love that one. Think if I ask you to make me another sometime it will be just like that. Lol Do you use a LHH? If so I see you are a spike up kinda guy. I’ve flipped my back and forth and settled on spike down. Both ways shoot nice though.


Just let me know and I'll get it started !!! And yes I am LHH and to be honest I have not tried it the other way  

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Rb1984 said:


> Today I shot some nuts for the first time. Not very big M6 size. They don't fly as straight as balls but really do more damage to the can than 8mm steel👊🏼
> 
> Then some balls with Sumeike .60. I also have tried shooting semi butterfly with other bands but I get slaps in the face all day.
> 
> Is it possible to shoot semi butterfly without sligthy touching the bands with the face to have a reference? If I do I get slaps every time🤨
> 
> I think I have to watch some more video tutorials and practice another day.
> 
> Good shoots🎯🎯🎯
> View attachment 368438
> 
> View attachment 368439


they do tend to get a little curve to them-at least the smaller sizes- after certain distances,looks like it did some damage to that steel can though,


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Is it not because the nuts and 8mm steels aren't heavy enough to dampen the power of the 0.60 sumike especially half butterfly the over powered elastic isn't feeling different really than if you where dry firing the catty so on release of the pouch the elastic is retracting wildly hence the face slap. Also Hex nuts have wind spinning through them causing problems especially light ones coming out overpowered eratic elastic 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯💙👊👌👍 just my thoughts anyway peeps


Exactly,i have filled im the threaded sections-with used 177 and 22 cal pellets-bb guns- and it helps with the some of the erratic,but the slower/lighter band set are the real cure for the curve thing


----------



## skarrd

this one today,


----------



## Booral121

skarrd said:


> they do tend to get a little curve to them-at least the smaller sizes- after certain distances,looks like it did some damage to that steel can though,


Oh 100% with you on the lighter gear for the 8mm and the unfilled nuts something like the 0.40 - 0.50 I mean the nuts are like 2.5g or something. personally I hate even watching people shooting them 🤕 😱 the trauma and damage they cause when they connect with the right bit on a pigeon or that is scary 🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👌


----------



## skarrd

they arent really suitable for hunting,imo,although when i was a kid down by the mexican border,the mexican kids hunted with them,the larger ones [usually off bicycles] i use them just as a kind of challenge to my self and abilitys to acclimate to what may be available,and only on cans and spinners-sort of like marbles-just for fun.for hunting anything other than rats i stick with lead


----------



## Booral121

skarrd said:


> they arent really suitable for hunting,imo,although when i was a kid down by the mexican border,the mexican kids hunted with them,the larger ones [usually off bicycles] i use them just as a kind of challenge to my self and abilitys to acclimate to what may be available,and only on cans and spinners-sort of like marbles-just for fun.for hunting anything other than rats i stick with lead


Na I don't use them alot of the young gypsy lads use them. Personly I love 8.7mm steels 9.5mm steels or 8.4mm leads but whenever I catch they little gypsies sneaking around the pheasants or when Im coming home from work and there on the back road into the village I give them what steels I have in the car and take what nuts or that they have cause there smashing there hands to bits with one of them 😱🎯


----------



## craigbutnotreally

I almost only shoot full butterfly. I tend to shoot overpowered sets at 65” draw. I just like it because less drop and it shreds.  I get hand slap. But I have no clue about actual speeds. I will say though despite overpowered bands I never get face slap unless my release is off. So not sure I agree with the overpowered bands thing. Not trying to say anyone is wrong. That just hasn’t been my experience. But I can see maybe nuts since they’re irregular shaped throwing things off.


----------



## Bimbo

A bit of night shooting today with my 2 favorite PFS frames, my pink and purple big booty and the phat ass joker, shooting 9.5mm and 6mm steel.


----------



## Ibojoe

Bimbo said:


> A bit of night shooting today with my 2 favorite PFS frames, my pink and purple big booty and the phat ass joker, shooting 9.5mm and 6mm steel.
> View attachment 368465
> View attachment 368466


Man those are purdey!


----------



## Ibojoe

Finally got to shoot one of these. I’m happy!


----------



## Zen Sticks

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 368473
> Finally got to shoot one of these. I’m happy!


That thing is just gorgeous


----------



## Ibojoe

Thank you. It shoots as good as it looks too. This is my fourth one and just now got to shoot one.


----------



## Rb1984

Thanks for the tips mates, next day I will try again semi butterfly👍🎯


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 368473
> Finally got to shoot one of these. I’m happy!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Same as yesterday...a Peetie Wheatstraw Special, Bill Monroe on the box, rain and gongs along the woodline.


----------



## Stankard757

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Marmalade pot lid and 8mm steel🎯


----------



## Portboy

Sucks and bottle caps and 6mm steel before work


----------



## Portboy

Haha ducks 🦆 I mean ducks 🦆 dang phone 📱 it be shot next if it doesn’t stop changing my words


----------



## Portboy

Had bust out one more hehehe 😀


----------



## craigbutnotreally

JAS Axe PFS still which has been my favorite lately and the new Apex still. Got it shooting on target now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

craigbutnotreally said:


> JAS Axe PFS still which has been my favorite lately and the new Apex still. Got it shooting on target now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like to hear that

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these today








my Original hex nut shooter-broke out the 3/8s today








And then back to rounds-3/8s steels


----------



## skarrd

oh yeah with those big heavy tubes,had a couple when i was living in yuma,az.50 years ago,lol


----------



## Bimbo

skarrd said:


> oh yeah with those big heavy tubes,had a couple when i was living in yuma,az.50 years ago,lol


loved those damn things... active length was like 7 inches and they stretched all the way up to 8 inches...

Either way, i had a blast with them, looking for rounded river rocks to shoot at things i would nevet hit


----------



## skarrd

river rocks,marbles,even the 1 inch shooters,and of course Hex nuts


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

skarrd said:


> these today
> View attachment 368513
> 
> my Original hex nut shooter-broke out the 3/8s today
> View attachment 368514
> 
> And then back to rounds-3/8s steels
> Shooting Elmo? Common man!


----------



## skarrd

shoot the ducks and red and blue-[marty and farty] but not with the hex nuts,lol


----------



## raventree78

Had these 3 out this morning, used hoggy's plate trick, careful inspection of the targets revealed... I need more practice, good thing practice is so fun


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this New Mexican Ranger this morning, but the truth is I really started with that Peetie Wheatstraw Special about 200 times, earlier.


----------



## Ibojoe

J5 mini LBS


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 368537
> 
> J5 mini LBS
> View attachment 368545


Put that little thing away before you hurt yourself.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my Rasta PFX with 1/4 steel this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Good to see one of the original Champs in the line up! It's in good company!



raventree78 said:


> Had these 3 out this morning, used hoggy's plate trick, careful inspection of the targets revealed... I need more practice, good thing practice is so fun
> View attachment 368528


----------



## Ibojoe

Slide-Easy said:


> Put that little thing away before you hurt yourself.


Joey builds amazing slings. Shoots like a bigun. This one is my little 3/8 steel shooter. Only time I go that small.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Joey builds amazing slings. Shoots like a bigun. This one is my little 3/8 steel shooter. Only time I go that small.


I'd be shooting it if it were mine...


----------



## Portboy

Mother days choice shooter my pecan wishbone from @flipgun


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Ryan43

This evenings choice my Pride scorpion and 1/4 steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> This evenings choice my Pride scorpion and 1/4 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a hand-full!


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> What a hand-full!


It’s a really comfortable shooter. I don’t shoot it enough I’m afraid of fork shooting it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Portboy said:


> Mother days choice shooter my pecan wishbone from @flipgun
> View attachment 368554


Where did you get the leather to make the tabs?

I want to buy some leather for it but I don't know where or what kind is the right one. Thank you.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> It’s a really comfortable shooter. I don’t shoot it enough I’m afraid of fork shooting it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to shoot it...


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 368559


Hoggy, you must have one awe inspiring collection.


----------



## KawKan

I'm sure @flipgun has mentioned his leather source, but I don't recall it. My recent source for leather of that thickness has been old work belts. All the wear on mine are around one or two holes, and the rest is usually in pretty good shape!


----------



## Rb1984

KawKan said:


> I'm sure @flipgun has mentioned his leather source, but I don't recall it. My recent source for leather of that thickness has been old work belts. All the wear on mine are around one or two holes, and the rest is usually in pretty good shape!


The truth is that I don't use many belts and most of them are those billabong and quicksilver types that are made of cloth without holes and are tightened with a kind of clamp.

I only have a leather one that I don't use, I'll check it but I think it's too thick and stiff...


----------



## KawKan

Rb1984 said:


> The truth is that I don't use many belts and most of them are those billabong and quicksilver types that are made of cloth without holes and are tightened with a kind of clamp.
> 
> I only have a leather one that I don't use, I'll check it but I think it's too thick and stiff...


That sounds like exactly what I am recommending!


----------



## Rb1984

KawKan said:


> That sounds like exactly what I am recommending!


Haha tomorrow I will search it in the closet, but believe me that its REALLY thick and stiff.


----------



## Portboy

Rb1984 said:


> Haha tomorrow I will search it in the closet, but believe me that its REALLY thick and stiff.


We have a store called michaels and I believe Amazon sells it to . You get half pound or pound bags scrap leather . It’s a crap shoot but you will get some good stuff bad stuff god awful ugly stuff . Or hit second hand store score up old belts or jacket .


----------



## Portboy

It look like this


----------



## Rb1984

Portboy said:


> It look like this
> View attachment 368566


Thanks just looking amazon I see something like that👍


----------



## Portboy

Rb1984 said:


> Thanks just looking amazon I see something like that👍
> View attachment 368574
> View attachment 368575


Like I say it’s a mixed up bag . I bin picking at one couple years . If you pull leather one way it stretch more than the other . So use the way it doesn’t pull as much other than that you know it it’s strong enough. Just play with it a bit . Best luck dude


----------



## Whytey

Rb1984 said:


> The truth is that I don't use many belts and most of them are those billabong and quicksilver types that are made of cloth without holes and are tightened with a kind of clamp.
> 
> I only have a leather one that I don't use, I'll check it but I think it's too thick and stiff...


May I ask where you're from, Rb?
Those are some good Aussie surf brands.


----------



## skarrd

these today








then a small mishap








quickly remedied


----------



## hoggy

Ryan43 said:


> This evenings choice my Pride scorpion and 1/4 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE


SWEET


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Early morning shots with 2 favorites. Looped 1632’s and 5/16 ammo. Have a great safe day everyone!


----------



## Rb1984

Whytey said:


> May I ask where you're from, Rb?
> Those are some good Aussie surf brands.


Spain mate. 
I have a lot of clothes of these brands because years ago I used to go to a oulet there is once a year in Hossegor (France) and there are many tents with clothes mainly from those brands, like surf and skate.


----------



## Booral121

craigbutnotreally said:


> JAS Axe PFS still which has been my favorite lately and the new Apex still. Got it shooting on target now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bud just a little question see how your band aren't on the outside edge do you shoot a smaller frame width than the actual apex width 🤔🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## KawKan

Shooting this gorgeous ProShot Taurus Terminator I just got from @Samurai Samoht. It came with the nice handle flocking and the neat clip installation. It's a great day in the neighborhood!


----------



## Valery

Booral121 said:


> see how your band aren't on the outside edge do you shoot a smaller frame width than the actual apex width


It doesn't matter if the ribbons are tied in the center or on the edge. It is important that they are tied symmetrically. And the aiming is still at the outer corner of the fork, not at the ribbon.


----------



## Booral121

Valery said:


> It doesn't matter if the ribbons are tied in the center or on the edge. It is important that they are tied symmetrically. And the aiming is still at the outer corner of the fork, not at the ribbon.


How if that's a 90mm frame and you tie bands on with outer band edge to frame edge you are shooting at 90mm wide. If you tie your bands on the same frame but outer edge of band in 5mm each side you are now shooting at 80mm 🤣 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


----------



## Valery

Booral121 said:


> How if that's a 90mm frame and you tie bands on with outer band edge to frame edge you are shooting at 90mm wide. If you tie your bands on the same frame but outer edge of band in 5mm each side you are now shooting at 80mm


And what has changed in terms of targeting? Nothing! Same anchor, same line of sight. Again, there is no difference in tying the ribbons to the center or the edges, the main thing is symmetry.


----------



## Booral121

Valery said:


> And what has changed in terms of targeting? Nothing! Same anchor, same line of sight. Again, there is no difference in tying the ribbons to the center or the edges, the main thing is symmetry.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 Bud your obviously shroomed 🤣🤣👊🎯 crack on mate let's leave it at this. I can't I just can't 🤣🤣🎯


----------



## MOJAVE MO

PlyPlinker and a PortboyPlinker. The foliage is getting thicker and a little harder to see through the shadows. Didn’t want too but may have to relocate the shooting range again!


----------



## Booral121

MOJAVE MO said:


> PlyPlinker and a PortboyPlinker. The foliage is getting thicker and a little harder to see through the shadows. Didn’t want too but may have to relocate the shooting range again!
> View attachment 368625


If your on the Birch ply now @MOJAVE MO ask @Portboy about my secret about Birch ply and exotic veneers for free 😉 👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍🎯 thank me later


----------



## JASling

Flasetop CPFS 

Quick question anyone have advise on how to stop the band from slipping up? 
I pull the tying material (amber belt or latex Strip) tight enough but bands always seem to slide up. Thanks in advance!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

JASling said:


> Flasetop CPFS
> 
> Quick question anyone have advise on how to stop the band from slipping up?
> I pull the tying material (amber belt or latex Strip) tight enough but bands always seem to slide up. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Bandgrooves buddy I would say especially when selling frames. You want to cut out any kinda risk like this bud 🎯👊👍 the amber belt isn't getting enough tension on the bands but if grooved right round your really tying round a are smaller than the tip width so tension is maximised 🎯👊


----------



## Roll Fast

JASling said:


> Flasetop CPFS
> 
> Quick question anyone have advise on how to stop the band from slipping up?
> I pull the tying material (amber belt or latex Strip) tight enough but bands always seem to slide up. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I've had that same issue when using small (12mm wide) bands on a frame the could handle 25mm wide bands. And the frame had grooves all the way around.
Played with doubling over the bands and lots of band tying wraps with maximum tension with some success.
Best solution I came up with was clips with a machine screw or two. Did not matter anymore if there was a delta between the fork tip width and band width.
Really like the looks of your frame!


----------



## Ibojoe

Island Made Halbert. Lovin it!


----------



## JASling

Roll Fast said:


> I've had that same issue when using small (12mm wide) bands on a frame the could handle 25mm wide bands. And the frame had grooves all the way around.
> Played with doubling over the bands and lots of band tying wraps with maximum tension with some success.
> Best solution I came up with was clips with a machine screw or two. Did not matter anymore if there was a delta between the fork tip width and band width.
> Really like the looks of your frame!


Thanks!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Booral121 said:


> If your on the Birch ply now @MOJAVE MO ask @Portboy about my secret about Birch ply and exotic veneers for free 😉 👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍🎯 thank me later


Thanks for the hot tip, my brother. I will likely leave the Ply Frames to you professionals. It makes sense to have a Ply Frame or two on the bench in the event I want to experiment with elastic, or change my shooting hands, or a neighbor wants to try shooting a few rounds. My version here barely makes the grade compared to yours but as of today, it shot in the generally correct direction!


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Booral121 said:


> Bud just a little question see how your band aren't on the outside edge do you shoot a smaller frame width than the actual apex width


You know I never really thought about it. I always just centered them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

JASling said:


> Flasetop CPFS
> 
> Quick question anyone have advise on how to stop the band from slipping up?
> I pull the tying material (amber belt or latex Strip) tight enough but bands always seem to slide up. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I do one wrap of the tie straight on the fork. Lay the band on it. Give it a few. Fold the tag up and finish wrapping the rest. Even with the slipperiest of frames this has worked for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

I do the same  what band thickness do you usually use to wrap? @craigbutnotreally 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

JASling said:


> I do the same  what band thickness do you usually use to wrap? @craigbutnotreally
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I mostly wrap with the amber belt stuff now. It seems to have more grab. But when I do use old bands usually thin stuff. Like 0.5mm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

JASling said:


> I do the same  what band thickness do you usually use to wrap? @craigbutnotreally
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


One thing I can mention after looking at your pictures again. I don’t leave that extra band below the tie usually. I fold right up to the tie. Not sure if that’s a difference maker or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Im no expert like some others but I usually do 5 wraps then flip up the tag and wrap 2 more times. It looks like yours is pulling all the slack out then locking into place so when you flip up the tag make sure it’s up tight against the 5 wraps.


----------



## Ibojoe

my old friend came home today in a trade. I’m happy happy happy 😃


----------



## Roll Fast

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 368640
> 
> my old friend came home today in a trade. I’m happy happy happy 😃


Now that is a cracking nice looking frame there sir!!!!


----------



## svr

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 368640
> 
> my old friend came home today in a trade. I’m happy happy happy 😃


That is just friggin' beautiful.


----------



## Whytey

First sling with my new P-Evo 8mm steel fb 10m


----------



## Ibojoe

It was always my favorite.


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> It was always my favorite.
> View attachment 368663
> View attachment 368664


It’s so pretty and nibble bud


----------



## Rb1984

🎯


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> It’s so pretty and nibble bud


I think it’s going to stay home from now on.


----------



## Ibojoe

Rb1984 said:


> 🎯
> View attachment 368670
> View attachment 368671


That looks like some fun right there.


----------



## Rb1984

Ibojoe said:


> That looks like some fun right there.


😎


----------



## Bimbo

Today a bit of morning slinging with my all time favorite frame, my home made axiom champ style, the lil' red devil.
This was the frame size and shape that taught me how to shoot, so i can be very precise with it, kinda why i love it so much...








i


----------



## Portboy




----------



## MOJAVE MO

I don’t have words. Tried this setup a couple of weeks ago. Today I couldn’t miss. I looked at the frame after every shot in bewilderment. Go figure. 🎯🎯


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 368640
> 
> my old friend came home today in a trade. I’m happy happy happy 😃


If she runs off again, let me know.


----------



## Slide-Easy

This Peetie Wheatstraw Special is like a bad habit...


----------



## skarrd

these 3 yesterday,too dang hot to go out yet today,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Ibojoe

MOJAVE MO said:


> I don’t have words. Tried this setup a couple of weeks ago. Today I couldn’t miss. I looked at the frame after every shot in bewilderment. Go figure. 🎯🎯
> View attachment 368699


That’s slingshots for ya. 🤣
I think that’s part of what draws us in. 
For me it usually does it the first time shooting a new frame. I always think I found the magic one. Till the next time I shoot it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> That’s slingshots for ya. 🤣
> I think that’s part of what draws us in.
> For me it usually does it the first time shooting a new frame. I always think I found the magic one. Till the next time I shoot it.


Worse yet, all of a sudden ‘I know’ the TTF and think I’m going slay this thing too! Suffice to say since I am applauding myself to the SlingGods I may get schooled tomorrow and that will be that! 🙉🙈🙊🥸


----------



## Portboy

So at the conclusion I like the single tube taper . I got 1636 and 2040 1842 1745 any ideas good one for 5/16


----------



## StringSlap

Brought my Inch Worm from @Jcharmin92 out into its natural environment today! Hope it's ok that I still call it that Jon? Shot great and connected with some nice longish range shots.


----------



## Jcharmin92

StringSlap said:


> Brought my Inch Worm from @Jcharmin92 out into its natural environment today! Hope it's ok that I still call it that Jon? Shot great and connected with some nice longish range shots.
> 
> View attachment 368730


When it left my home it was a horse with no name lol glad you found a great name for it! Also glad it's getting some proper use!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Ibojoe said:


> It was always my favorite.
> View attachment 368663
> View attachment 368664


That is one slick frame! I love how you do the shape on those things! I don't even want to attempt something like that I'd rather spend the 🤑


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> So at the conclusion I like the single tube taper . I got 1636 and 2040 1842 1745 any ideas good one for 5/16
> View attachment 368722
> 
> View attachment 368723


i prefer single tubes,and for 5/16s i like 2040s-2inch loop,7inch AL-for a 36 inch draw [6 inch AL for 3/8s]


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> i prefer single tubes,and for 5/16s i like 2040s-2inch loop,7inch AL-for a 36 inch draw [6 inch AL for 3/8s]


Yea Jason, the Skarrd formula works for me as well. I’m also okay with a non-pseudo 2040 at 7” active for 5/16. The 1745’s are still giving me hell—-think I need to be hurling baseballs to make it work?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Double-Blowout this morning after talking smack yesterday! Moral: Don’t talk it before you shoot it!! 🙉🙊🙈🥸🍔


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> That is one slick frame! I love how you do the shape on those things! I don't even want to attempt something like that I'd rather spend the


Agreed Jon, I’m glad I was able to return it back to Joe and it be home again to stay.

I had to as he just kept begging and begging, LOL  

No, J/K…..glad to do that for my good friend Joe. 
[mention]Ibojoe [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Agreed Jon, I’m glad I was able to return it back to Joe and it be home again to stay.
> 
> I had to as he just kept begging and begging, LOL
> 
> No, J/K…..glad to do that for my good friend Joe.
> [mention]Ibojoe [/mention]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Well that was very kind of you! That thing is a looker for sure I could see why he'd want it back lol


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today, the looped 1632s were too much for 5/16 ammo, going to try the above mentioned setup.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Redemption. I grabbed my Paintbrush Pickle Trainer and a pocket full of clay and took off in the opposite direction. With my low expectations in tow I started hitting on the 4th and had a good time. One thing about shooting like this is that it changes the stress on my hold fingers to the point they don’t hurt or become fatigued








. 😳


----------



## Bimbo

raventree78 said:


> Shot these today, the looped 1632s were too much for 5/16 ammo, going to try the above mentioned setup.
> View attachment 368750


1632 and 1636 singles as great for 1/4 and 5/16 steel, and looped shoot the hell out of 3/8 steel


----------



## Ibojoe

the frame with no name today.


----------



## Stankard757

Broke out a little natty for some .177 action.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 368760
> View attachment 368761
> 
> the frame with no name today.


I wish It's name was... _Mine_


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Slide-Easy said:


> I wish It's name was... _Mine_


Hmmm. _No Mine_ has a nice ring to it… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Damn, @hoggy! You have tightened up your groups!



hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 368768


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 368768


Wild as a 🐐


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Double-Blowout this morning after talking smack yesterday! Moral: Don’t talk it before you shoot it!! 🙉🙊🙈🥸🍔
> View attachment 368749


Yep,een the knock on wood doesnt work with SS smack talkin,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> Damn, @hoggy! You have tightened up your groups!


8mm seems to have a much flatter trajectory.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Today, I am shooting this Jap Elm Natural that my brother Darrell sent me.


----------



## Ibojoe

Stankard757 said:


> Broke out a little natty for some .177 action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


 Hey buddy, I love the shap of that one. Very nice!


----------



## Ibojoe

Slide-Easy said:


> Today, I am shooting this Jap Elm Natural that my brother Darrell sent me.
> View attachment 368791
> View attachment 368792
> View attachment 368793


Darrel does some fine work. There’s proof!


----------



## Flatband

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 368760
> View attachment 368761
> 
> the frame with no name today.


SpaltKing! Great Frame Joe! Nice reel too!


----------



## Roll Fast

Slide-Easy said:


> Today, I am shooting this Jap Elm Natural that my brother Darrell sent me.
> View attachment 368791
> View attachment 368792
> View attachment 368793


That might just be the epitome of the clean looking, naturally beautiful natural. Absolutely love the quality of the detailing! Nice work!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Roll Fast said:


> That might just be the epitome of the clean looking, naturally beautiful natural. Absolutely love the quality of the detailing! Nice work!


Darrell sure does a nice job. She is 72mm wide. I like it. I usually shoot 80-90mm. In the sunshine, she glows. Thanks again Darrell. I enjoy shooting it.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Darrel does some fine work. There’s proof!


Shoots straight too.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Hey buddy, I love the shap of that one. Very nice!


I like it too...I'd like to shoot it a couple hundred times.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

A little cloud cover today made my targets look good against the forest canopy. It took a few extra shots to feel the SPS again, and the LT owned the day.


----------



## StringSlap

Aardvarks eat aluminum! Who knew?


----------



## skarrd

StringSlap said:


> Aardvarks eat aluminum! Who knew?
> View attachment 368840


mine does,tried some steel bean can yesterday,lol


----------



## Slide-Easy

I grabbed this before I grabbed coffee this morning. She is a true performer. Shoots as straight as a chalk-line. Still got 10 coats of finish to apply...


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 368862


Dude. I swear if I shoot more than two different slingshots in a session I need to lick a 9volt battery to reset my harddrive.


----------



## Ibojoe

This thread has over 15000 posts so 
Straight from page 1.
The “River Birch” by the Treeman








Minus the tabs and a little face lift.


----------



## madmax96

Got some Sumeike .65, boy that stuff is fast. Smooth draw, feels like .6 yellow SS.


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Portboy




----------



## craigbutnotreally

Me and Darrel made a trade recently and I got these two! So taking them for a spin. Both hold very well. The BB shooter has a knot that Darrel left proud that locks it between my pinky and ring perfectly. The right one was Darrel’s second slingshot ever and I’m honored to have it. It fits my hand perfectly. You would think he carved those finger grooves to my hand measurements.  Couldn’t be more happy and they shoot great without any initial learning the frame fuss.


----------



## svr

Portboy said:


> View attachment 368883


Are you from Ohio?

I have never seen anyone grow buckeye before.


----------



## Portboy

svr said:


> Are you from Ohio?
> 
> I have never seen anyone grow buckeye before.


Canada we have 4 plants legal . Man come have a walk around town in September lol . People you never thought have a patch


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Portboy said:


> View attachment 368883


Are those maple tree saplings?…  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax96

Portboy said:


> View attachment 368883


Right one def. an sativa breed, gotta get some smoke ☺🤝


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> A little cloud cover today made my targets look good against the forest canopy. It took a few extra shots to feel the SPS again, and the LT owned the day.
> View attachment 368813


MO, that log has freckles on it or a bad case of acne, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

svr said:


> Are you from Ohio?
> 
> I have never seen anyone grow buckeye before.


Canada we have plants legal . Man come have a walk around town in September lol . People you never thought have a patch


madmax96 said:


> Right one def. an sativa breed, gotta get some smoke ☺🤝


i just hope it’s not a kind rabbits like last year one them eat the baby in less 4 hours lol of putting in garden 🪴


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Darrel does some fine work. There’s proof!


Tks Joe, appreciate the 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Rb1984

Portboy said:


> View attachment 368883


Well, we already have more hobbies in common apart from the slingshots lol 🌱


----------



## Rb1984

Portboy said:


> Canada we have plants legal . Man come have a walk around town in September lol . People you never thought have a patch
> 
> i just hope it’s not a kind rabbits like last year one them eat the baby in less 4 hours lol of putting in garden 🪴


Hopefully that in my country too.

The same thing has happened to me but with birds instead of rabbits. Now while they are very small I put them inside a large cage.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Roll Fast said:


> That might just be the epitome of the clean looking, naturally beautiful natural. Absolutely love the quality of the detailing! Nice work!


Tks Ed, appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

craigbutnotreally said:


> Me and Darrel made a trade recently and I got these two! So taking them for a spin. Both hold very well. The BB shooter has a knot that Darrel left proud that locks it between my pinky and ring perfectly. The right one was Darrel’s second slingshot ever and I’m honored to have it. It fits my hand perfectly. You would think he carved those finger grooves to my hand measurements.  Couldn’t be more happy and they shoot great without any initial learning the frame fuss.


Glad you like them Caleb, appreciate the green and black tubes as well as the cool little sling you sent me 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slide-Easy said:


> I grabbed this before I grabbed coffee this morning. She is a true performer. Shoots as straight as a chalk-line. Still got 10 coats of finish to apply...
> View attachment 368860
> View attachment 368861


Still making this Georgia Natural work for it's keep. I love to shoot at the edge of dark...


----------



## hoggy

2nd session today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> View attachment 368883


_Great Day in The Morning! _💨


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> MO, that log has freckles on it or a bad case of acne, lol
> 
> I think you must be referring to my tracer round impact marks!! 🤣🤣🤣
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> View attachment 368883


Oiy. The glorious state of N. Carolina will give you ten years for each for those green biscuits. Until Uncle Sam and the Vatican can agree on their cut of the profits then all is lost here. #thedevilslettuce 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Oiy. The glorious state of N. Carolina will give you ten years for each for those green biscuits. Until Uncle Sam and the Vatican can agree on their cut of the profits then all is lost here. #thedevilslettuce 🤣🤣🤣


It’s funny here now some kids ripped off a friends plants and the police 👮‍♀️ got the kids and brought plants back to him . How strange is that


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Portboy said:


> It’s funny here now some kids ripped off a friends plants and the police  got the kids and brought plants back to him . How strange is that


Oklahoma where I live legalized it medically. If you have a card you can have six mature plants and six seedlings. But it’s still not decriminalized or fully legal if you don’t have a card. Still surprised the state even passed it medically because of how red Oklahoma is. Times have changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Oiy. The glorious state of N. Carolina will give you ten years for each for those green biscuits. Until Uncle Sam and the Vatican can agree on their cut of the profits then all is lost here. #thedevilslettuce 🤣🤣🤣


Christian Standard Bible
God also said, “Look, I have given you every seed-bearing plant on the surface of the entire earth and every tree whose fruit contains seed. This will be food for you,









'Cannabis burned during worship' by ancient Israelites - study


Cannabis residues have been found on an altar in an ancient desert temple in Israel.



www.bbc.com


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Slide-Easy said:


> Christian Standard Bible
> God also said, “Look, I have given you every seed-bearing plant on the surface of the entire earth and every tree whose fruit contains seed. This will be food for you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cannabis burned during worship' by ancient Israelites - study
> 
> 
> Cannabis residues have been found on an altar in an ancient desert temple in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


Who knew it was that easy. Check mate Vatican. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

craigbutnotreally said:


> Who knew it was that easy. Check mate Vatican.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can only serve one Master.


----------



## StringSlap

Thanks to @Jcharmin92 for this sweet little shooter!


----------



## Whytey

Slide-Easy said:


> You can only serve one Master.


Reality


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> You can only serve one Master.


----------



## hoggy

Portboy said:


>


one of my favey fave episodes. jack soo was hilarious.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


>


----------



## Slide-Easy

Back on the Oriental Elm from Georgia, where the tall pines grow.....


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Still making this Carolina Natural work for it's keep. I love to shoot at the edge of dark...
> View attachment 368891


Before coffee? You ain’t got your priorities right Stuart, lol 

Carolina natural ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Before coffee? You ain’t got your priorities right Stuart, lol
> 
> Carolina natural ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Sorry Brother, I meant Georgia. You gotta watch me like a hawk.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Sorry Brother, I meant Georgia. You gotta watch me like a hawk.


LOL, don’t get me wrong as I love the Carolina’s….North especially but South also, but GA boy born and raised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> It’s funny here now some kids ripped off a friends plants and the police 👮‍♀️ got the kids and brought plants back to him . How strange is that


They are nothing but _'Public Servants'_....and I mean that with all respect due.


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> LOL, don’t get me wrong as I love the Carolina’s….North especially but South also, but GA boy born and raised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


My people came out of Saluda Co. on one side to the Mid-Atlantic. Can't get that kind of mud out of your toes....I was steeped deep in it. An old skool seasider, thru and thru.


----------



## Stankard757

Slide-Easy said:


> They are nothing but _'Public Servants'_....







Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

.....and back to slingshots. Too close to politics.

Check out this slingshot I am enjoying today, Mike...


----------



## hoggy

Forkshooter TB Supergrip.


----------



## Portboy

Pork rinds and an 8


----------



## Rb1984

A walk through a rural area today. Some shooting and looking for reptiles or amphibians.

I haven't had much free time so I've only shoot to a couple of cans. I really like these bands.

I haven't seen many animals either, only a Lissotriton helveticus on the edge of a pond.

Greetings!


----------



## Slide-Easy

I never post my targets....so here are the 2 that I put up when the weather turned cold. I shot these at 35 yards from my living room for the past 5 months.


----------



## Rb1984

Slide-Easy said:


> I never post my targets....so here are the 2 that I put up when the weather turned cold. I shot these at 35 yards from my living room for the past 5 months.
> View attachment 368943
> View attachment 368944


That round target has thousands of shots🎯

Nice place around your house, it is lucky to be able to shoot outside from the living room.

Well I could do it too but the police would come soon lol.

cheers.


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> I grabbed this before I grabbed coffee this morning. She is a true performer. Shoots as straight as a chalk-line. Still got 10 coats of finish to apply...
> View attachment 368860
> View attachment 368861


that sure is a good lookin one


----------



## Ryan43

Got this bad boy back from the shop. I had Bill install his new clip setup for me. He was kind enough to throw in an extra that he made with a sight. My HTS and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these this morning,before the heat set in,lol


----------



## Whytey

Rb1984 said:


> A walk through a rural area today. Some shooting and looking for reptiles or amphibians.
> 
> I haven't had much free time so I've only shoot to a couple of cans. I really like these bands.
> 
> I haven't seen many animals either, only a Lissotriton helveticus on the edge of a pond.
> 
> Greetings!
> View attachment 368937
> 
> View attachment 368938
> 
> View attachment 368940


😎


----------



## Rb1984

Whytey said:


> 😎


🎯🏞🦎🐸


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> these this morning,before the heat set in,lol
> View attachment 368948
> View attachment 368949
> View attachment 368950


Hey Steven, I see you reverted back to the ocularis plugs..... I too would ditch the corks if I could get some.🙃


----------



## Roll Fast

Rb1984 said:


> A walk through a rural area today. Some shooting and looking for reptiles or amphibians.
> 
> I haven't had much free time so I've only shoot to a couple of cans. I really like these bands.
> 
> I haven't seen many animals either, only a Lissotriton helveticus on the edge of a pond.
> 
> Greetings!
> View attachment 368937
> 
> View attachment 368938
> 
> View attachment 368940


Mighty fine spot to go for a walk!


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> Hey Steven, I see you reverted back to the ocularis plugs..... I too would ditch the corks if I could get some.🙃


just on that frame,my others use the corks ,or the bearings themselves,lol


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> just on that frame,my others use the corks ,or the bearings themselves,lol
> View attachment 368967


----------



## Slide-Easy

And again...


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## madmax96

*Precise gen3 .65 / Sumeike .65 8mm steel*

Precise is stiffer and has a little more power to it. Gave some handslaps, an smaller taper would do the trick.
Sumeike is stupid smooth, feels draw-wise like SS yellow in .6, but has more power.
Obviously since it is thicker, but no handslaps and bands where not loud. Same taper (24-12) same pouch, both short of maxed out like 90%. Bullied the target for an whole bandset with the Sumeike, ~ 500ish shots and it ripped up at 2 Spots 🤘🏼


----------



## Bimbo

Sunday lineup


----------



## Ryan43

The black HTS with 1/4 in steel today. I’m loving this aiming plate Bill made for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Ryan43

Shooting this awesome little bb shooter that I received in a trade from Sling N Shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

new one today 177/BBs


----------



## Stankard757

Wilburt the natty conus and the as of yet unnamed skateboard PFS. 









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and 177 cal bbs. I love this frame.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yikes. It appears I went ‘Hoggy Wild’ and took THREE frames to the forest??😳. 1 TTF and 2 OTT. Not sure I’ve attempted such a tightrope before??! The Ranger and Boyshot were straight out of the box. They weren’t tuned to my comfort zone of course but they worked exactly as advertised after just a few shots. The LT now has a mind of its own and is performing remarkably well. Seems like it is time to sort out the ol’ quiver again!


----------



## Whytey

Stankard757 said:


> Wilburt the natty conus and the as of yet unnamed skateboard PFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


The little green guy looks like a screwdriver.🙂


----------



## Stankard757

Whytey said:


> The little green guy looks like a screwdriver.


Kinda does now that you said

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

Upgraded CPFS


----------



## MOJAVE MO

JASling said:


> Upgraded CPFS
> View attachment 369107
> 
> View attachment 369106


Brilliant. What more could you ever need now!?


----------



## JASling

MOJAVE MO said:


> Brilliant. What more could you ever need now!?


A bobber and probably some thumb screws 😂


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> The little green guy looks like a screwdriver.🙂


that it does


----------



## skarrd

JASling said:


> Upgraded CPFS
> View attachment 369107
> 
> View attachment 369106


gets better and better


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## skarrd

started out with the new one-to finish the can cut from yesterday,tube broke,grabbed anothe BB shooter,20 or so shots into it band broke,can was a shred away from cut so grabbed the 3rd BB shooter and finished it,and now,just like the hex nuts,i got the BBs out of my system for awhile


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Taurus Pro Custom, made for me by Waco Bill Hays...from the Wooly Mammoth tooth logo to the white g10 jipping, to the purpleheart to the black g10, she is easy on the eyes, comfortable to hold and hits its mark with ease. 
This is the epitome of a true, custom frame.


----------



## Stankard757

The descender and the Waisted Coffin  til a blow out on the third shot then switched to a standby natty
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> The descender and the Waisted Coffin  til a blow out on the third shot then switched to a standby natty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I just spent 2.5 weeks shoot nothing but naturals. I think I can shoot them as well as any of my others. I was shooting them at 35 yards at 6-8" targets. I won't make a firm decision til I shoot them at 2-3cm spinners at 35' and really try. I shoot the long range, reactive targets for the pure enjoyment of my yuppie neighbors, so in order to please them on a daily basis, I am struggling to switch to my short range. But with steel at over a hundred bucks for 50lbs, I look forward to recycling again. That all said, I really love a natural fork now.


----------



## Sandstorm

Yeah buddy, the Imp I bought off of Jon came in yesterday and the winds finally died down today (I swear it’s been like 2 months of wind!). Slinging some 1/4” on some bsb .45 tapered 15-10 and dang, this little guy’s a shooter! Hey, what’s causing me that pleating right there by the left forktip? They are scalloped tips, or maybe I didn’t stretch before I wrapped?


----------



## Stankard757

Sandstorm said:


> Yeah buddy, the Imp I bought off of Jon came in yesterday and the winds finally died down today (I swear it’s been like 2 months of wind!). Slinging some 1/4” on some bsb .45 tapered 15-10 and dang, this little guy’s a shooter! Hey, what’s causing me that pleating right there by the left forktip? They are scalloped tips, or maybe I didn’t stretch before I wrapped?
> View attachment 369171


Oh gotta go check the mail for mine!


Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this Taurus Pro Custom, made for me by Waco Bill Hays...from the Wooly Mammoth tooth logo to the white g10 jipping, to the purpleheart to the black g10, she is easy on the eyes, comfortable to hold and hits its mark with ease.
> This is the epitome of a true, custom frame.
> View attachment 369156
> View attachment 369157
> View attachment 369158
> View attachment 369159
> View attachment 369160


SWEET


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> I never post my targets....so here are the 2 that I put up when the weather turned cold. I shot these at 35 yards from my living room for the past 5 months.
> View attachment 368943
> View attachment 368944


LOL, love it ! The Yuppie Gong……


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> that sure is a good lookin one


Tks brother, appreciate the like. That one I made from Japanese Elm for Stuart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## hoggy

two sessions today, Hoggy Wild, morning & evening.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> two sessions today, Hoggy Wild, morning & evening.
> View attachment 369187
> View attachment 369188


The TTF is really working for youz eh?


----------



## Ryan43

The HTS again tonight with 1/4 in steel. Punishing the pheasant at 15 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Huh. A few weeks back Hoggy and Makopat were tossing around the use of tubes and tubes n’ tabs in a TTF configuration. I only sent 4 shots across the road but it actually worked. A bit too fiddly but tells me I should try setting this frame up with TTF tabs just fer kicks.


----------



## Slingshot28

Made this today from a design I made based on one of takin shots slingshots. Learning to shoot pfs with a floating anchor.


----------



## pirateking

TWO-TONE. SCS from last April. SS elastic and pouch. Marbles.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> two sessions today, Hoggy Wild, morning & evening.
> View attachment 369187
> View attachment 369188


Wild as a 🐐


----------



## skarrd

3/8s steels and clays today








steels








clays








clays


----------



## Whytey

First time with my NLS fb.

Took a bit of time to find aimpoint, several inches low and a consistent grip on this frame style but getting there.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Love that purpleheart, coming and going...


----------



## Reed Lukens

Shooting the Ghost with tapered tubes originally from @wll and sent to me with a bunch of stuff from Alfred before he passed. Then I put one of Adonis's roughened Crazy Horse pouches on it and it shoots great. It's a harder pull even with the tapered tubes, but comfortable and I'm really loving the new pouches that Adonis makes.


----------



## Rb1984

Short draw with the HTS and practicing semi butterfly with the Scout. I have switched to .45 bands and 18-12 taper 💪🏼👍🏼🎯 Greetings.


----------



## Rb1984

Reed Lukens said:


> Shooting the Ghost with tapered tubes originally from @wll and sent to me with a bunch of stuff from Alfred before he passed. Then I put one of Adonis's roughened Crazy Horse pouches on it and it shoots great. It's a harder pull even with the tapered tubes, but comfortable and I'm really loving the new pouches that Adonis makes.
> View attachment 369233


Nice mix of colors on that slingshot


----------



## Roll Fast

Rb1984 said:


> Short draw with the HTS and practicing semi butterfly with the Scout. I have switched to .45 bands and 18-12 taper 💪🏼👍🏼🎯 Greetings.
> View attachment 369239


Nice hole in the steel can!
What size/type of ammo (if I may be so bold as to ask)?
tx, Ed


----------



## Rb1984

Roll Fast said:


> Nice hole in the steel can!
> What size/type of ammo (if I may be so bold as to ask)?
> tx, Ed


8mm steel, but I think that double hole was with the HTS (very maximized bands) and in a close range shootout


----------



## Portboy

Well trying to hit a can at 20mm and I am more rusty than my ammo haha


----------



## skarrd

frameless kind of day today,spinners and can 5/16s steels


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> frameless kind of day today,spinners and can 5/16s steels
> View attachment 369265
> View attachment 369266


Frameless is other thing I will have to try...😏 The carabiner have a purpose or its only for carry it?


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## skarrd

Rb1984 said:


> Frameless is other thing I will have to try...😏 The carabiner have a purpose or its only for carry it?


the carabiner goes on little finger to help the tube slide smoother into position and provide an extra measure of stability


----------



## Ibojoe

hoggy said:


> yesterday.
> View attachment 369269


Nice shootn buddy. I don’t think I’ve ever seen you picture just 1 frame before. lol 😂


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> the carabiner goes on little finger to help the tube slide smoother into position and provide an extra measure of stability


Ah ok. Can you put a picture of how you hold it please? Thanks🙏🏼🎯


----------



## Slide-Easy

Today, its a FlippinOut Omega. Walnut, cherry, maple and pine. This is a fine fork.


----------



## hoggy

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shootn buddy. I don’t think I’ve ever seen you picture just 1 frame before. lol 😂


thanks brofiger. every once in awhile i shoot just one, but not real regular.


----------



## MraK111

Hey guys,Im shooting a video from a slingshot in russia


----------



## Whytey

Kostya, thank you for the ace fun videos and nice shooting.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

This neat little tube shooter from GZK. Great for singles which is all I need with butterfly. To be honest I bought this thing because I needed pouches and bands. So I used it to fill out the minimum $80 purchase limit. Figuring I could sell it for the same price to make up the cost… but honestly I enjoy it so it’s staying. I’m not a big tube guy. But this thing shoots like flats. Just put a BB in the tube and slide it in. Or add sleeves for better band life like I did here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Shooting blue


----------



## skarrd

Rb1984 said:


> Ah ok. Can you put a picture of how you hold it please? Thanks🙏🏼🎯


this is how its fixated on the finger


----------



## skarrd

MraK111 said:


> Hey guys,Im shooting a video from a slingshot in russia


very good shooting and what an interesting place to shoot at


----------



## skarrd

this one today








also a short test with the 2040 frameless rig and some hexes,,,,,,,scary


----------



## Stankard757

Some late night mobile plinking with the Shield PFS 1636 tubes and 3/8 clay









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

may have to start shooting at night around here,hasnt been below 90 during the daytime in the past week,,,,,,,,


----------



## tool

I cut off a big chunk of the nail on my right index finger while chopping onions. That's my pouch hand, so I couldn't shoot for a while. Replaced some bands today, and now I'm back.


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Shooting blue
> View attachment 369311
> 
> View attachment 369310


I was going to flatten both sides of my next but I'm kinda liking the one side

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

m
My latest from Darrell. Dang this baby shoots good! Thanks brother!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Well, my luck has been so good this week, I decided to push the envelope and give this PFS another go. First ten shots hit the same spot on the fork. John Jeffries tells me to shoot a PFS just like I always shoot any other fork. I guess I will try that next. I was hoping this fork had some of Steven's good ju-ju in it.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slide-Easy said:


> Well, my luck has been so good this week, I decided to push the envelope and give this PFS another go. First ten shots hit the same spot on the fork. John Jeffries tells me to shoot a PFS just like I always shoot any other fork. I guess I will try that next. I was hoping this fork had some of Steven's good ju-ju in it.
> 
> View attachment 369329
> View attachment 369330


Well, that didn't last long....I dont think PFS is for me.


----------



## Stankard757

Slide-Easy said:


> Well, my luck has been so good this week, I decided to push the envelope and give this PFS another go. First ten shots hit the same spot on the fork. John Jeffries tells me to shoot a PFS just like I always shoot any other fork. I guess I will try that next. I was hoping this fork had some of Steven's good ju-ju in it.
> 
> View attachment 369329
> View attachment 369330


See I do it backwards I shoot my regular frames just like my PFS 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> See I do it backwards I shoot my regular frames just like my PFS
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I will try another day, she cracked front and back....I going to find something nice to put a new bandset on and do my thing. I need to ring these gongs for the Yuppies enjoyment.


----------



## Slide-Easy

I put a fresh bandset on my JJCC Mustang and then thought to myself that I have completely torn up two nice frames this week. So I took that bandset back off and put it on the Wasp FTC...it is my most easily replacable frame.


----------



## Ibojoe

Dang Stewart!!


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s like 2 fork hits this week!


----------



## Stankard757

Bark on natty and SS Jellybean









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> I cut off a big chunk of the nail on my right index finger while chopping onions. That's my pouch hand, so I couldn't shoot for a while. Replaced some bands today, and now I'm back.
> View attachment 369319


Did you find it or serve it up. I did the same thing but it was a small hunk of flesh...Never found it, so it went in the lentil soup for sure.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> That’s like 2 fork hits this week!


Shhhhhhhhh, not so loud.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Dang Stewart!!


Don't tell anybody...


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> I was going to flatten both sides of my next but I'm kinda liking the one side
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


You see once you flatten one side I think it be getting to thin if you did both 🤷‍♂️ I done a noob move cutting it thing dell out vise hit the floor put a mark in it so had do one side at least. But worked out ok


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Well trying to hit a can at 20mm and I am more rusty than my ammo haha
> View attachment 369256
> 
> View attachment 369255


Who made that frame Jason, love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> frameless kind of day today,spinners and can 5/16s steels
> View attachment 369265
> View attachment 369266


And some very rusty balls  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Today, its a FlippinOut Omega. Walnut, cherry, maple and pine. This is a fine fork.
> View attachment 369283
> View attachment 369284
> View attachment 369285


Beautiful frame, Nathan should make more customs like this, definitely a market for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

craigbutnotreally said:


> This neat little tube shooter from GZK. Great for singles which is all I need with butterfly. To be honest I bought this thing because I needed pouches and bands. So I used it to fill out the minimum $80 purchase limit. Figuring I could sell it for the same price to make up the cost… but honestly I enjoy it so it’s staying. I’m not a big tube guy. But this thing shoots like flats. Just put a BB in the tube and slide it in. Or add sleeves for better band life like I did here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Shooting blue
> View attachment 369311
> 
> View attachment 369310


What the ? Did you flat sand one side of that descender Jason? 

That looks like a great looking mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> What the ? Did you flat sand one side of that descender Jason?
> 
> That looks like a great looking mod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Yep 👍🏻 guy on Instagram is 8 crazy he done a bunch different ones but one thing he has done is flatten both sides . So figured I try one side to start . Feels pretty good and easy to sand just hard on the paper


----------



## Portboy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> What the ? Did you flat sand one side of that descender Jason?
> 
> That looks like a great looking mod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Yep 👍🏻 guy on Instagram is 8 crazy he done a bunch different ones but one thing he has done is flatten both sides . So figured I try one side to start . Feels pretty good and easy to sand just hard on the paper


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful frame, Nathan should make more customs like this, definitely a market for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I tried to get him to make me a Hare Splitter or allow ProShot to cast one. He turned me on to John Jeffries. Would still love to have a scaled down Hare Splitter like this...the aluminum ones had too wide of a fork tip.


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Portboy

Practice practice


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 369355


It really is a nice little frame...It performs for me.


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful frame, Nathan should make more customs like this, definitely a market for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Look at the craftsmanship displayed on this one....I am a huge fan of FlippinOut Slingshots. I always wonder where they all are.


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> this is how its fixated on the finger
> View attachment 369316





skarrd said:


> this one today
> View attachment 369317
> 
> also a short test with the 2040 frameless rig and some hexes,,,,,,,scary
> View attachment 369318


Very great and simple mate👍🏼👍🏼. I will try with the 1632 tubes that is the smallest tubes I have and 7mm steel that is the smaller amo I have.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Yep  guy on Instagram is 8 crazy he done a bunch different ones but one thing he has done is flatten both sides . So figured I try one side to start . Feels pretty good and easy to sand just hard on the paper


Hmmm, makes me wonder if I could make another of the 1x4 jigs I made to clamp mine in for cutting the top circle off, but make it a bit thinner so the descender sticks up proud of the jig, which would then allow me to clamp the jig in my vise and take the bulk of the aluminum off with a sharp file…..then finish sanding with power tools.

I really like the look of that mod !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> It really is a nice little frame...It performs for me.


I drilled a pinky hole in the handle of my brown Wasp FTC when I was shooting it, prior to me giving it to my termite inspection man cuz he took a liking to it, and it really did help with the grip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757

Well the contractor I waited for all day didn't show up, so got some more range time









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I drilled a pinky hole in the handle of my brown Wasp FTC when I was shooting it, prior to me giving it to my termite inspection man cuz he took a liking to it, and it really did help with the grip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


You kindness precedes you...


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> this is how its fixated on the finger
> View attachment 369316


I have made one. I have put rope on the part in contact with the fingers.

I'll watch some tutorials first though, I don't want to shoot myself in the finger lol.

(I have about 19 different colors of rope and I just realized that I have taken one just like yours lol ©️)


----------



## Ryan43

Hts 1/4 in steel tuna can 15 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Rb1984 said:


> I have made one. I have put rope on the part in contact with the fingers.
> 
> I'll watch some tutorials first though, I don't want to shoot myself in the finger lol.
> 
> (I have about 19 different colors of rope and I just realized that I have taken one just like yours lol ©️)
> View attachment 369361


Be sure to watch VOLP's tutorials 
Check out his pouch grip style too.


----------



## Rb1984

Whytey said:


> Be sure to watch VOLP's tutorials
> Check out his pouch grip style too.


Okey I will look his channel thanks mate. I will have to do excercises to strength the fingers lol


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> Well, my luck has been so good this week, I decided to push the envelope and give this PFS another go. First ten shots hit the same spot on the fork. John Jeffries tells me to shoot a PFS just like I always shoot any other fork. I guess I will try that next. I was hoping this fork had some of Steven's good ju-ju in it.
> 
> View attachment 369329
> View attachment 369330


the ju-ju must have been stolen by usps,lol


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> And some very rusty balls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


yeah,their old too,lol


----------



## skarrd

Rb1984 said:


> Very great and simple mate👍🏼👍🏼. I will try with the 1632 tubes that is the smallest tubes I have and 7mm steel that is the smaller amo I have.


that is the best combo,or 8mm ,plus with the 1632 you can slip a piece of paracord [gutted] over it and it keeps it from getting "sticky/sweaty"


----------



## skarrd

Rb1984 said:


> I have made one. I have put rope on the part in contact with the fingers.
> 
> I'll watch some tutorials first though, I don't want to shoot myself in the finger lol.
> 
> (I have about 19 different colors of rope and I just realized that I have taken one just like yours lol ©️)
> View attachment 369361


looks good


----------



## skarrd

today with an old design i saw in the Gallery section the other day and the newest build also,






















did hae a little mishap and a band change tho


----------



## Whytey

Rb1984 said:


> Okey I will look his channel thanks mate. I will have to do excercises to strength the fingers lol


With your butterfly pouch grip, have you tried pinching the front of the ball or just forward of, for greater control and ease of draw?


----------



## Whytey

Only my second shoot in week and a half, 3/4 butterfly with the NLS PFS.
Got my usual aimpoint achieved again after taking the frame back to the pedestal drill mounted sanding drum for a high forktip hold contour.








Tried one of my 23yo son's new fad drink cans, a narrow tube-like steel Japanese make. What passes through an aluminum can only caused dents with one 8mm ball bouncing back several feet.


----------



## Rb1984

Whytey said:


> With your butterfly pouch grip, have you tried pinching the front of the ball or just forward of, for greater control and ease of draw?


I hold the pouch in front of the ball not on it. I know its not adecuate but its better for me more comfortable.


----------



## Rb1984

First shoots with the frameless to a toothpaste box. 7mm steel.
Three balls to my hand lol, one in the index finger very painful😩 
Afortunately I dont broke the window or anything.
🎯🎯🩹


----------



## skarrd

you might want to twist or tweak the pouch ,aoid the hand hits,i shoot like a PFS when i do frameless,but thats good shooting on the tooth paste box,my first targets were gallon juice jugs,lol


----------



## Whytey

@Rb1984 My frameless setup


----------



## Rb1984

Whytey said:


> @Rb1984 My frameless setup
> View attachment 369399
> 
> View attachment 369397
> 
> View attachment 369398


Nice mate! I will try your hand posture too. Do you receive hand hit any time? 
Good shots!👍🏼🎯🚀


----------



## skarrd

that is how i shoot flats,cant get it to work right with tubes tho,so i shoot them pfs style,lolthumb extended-instead of tucked-will do away with the "frame" hits


----------



## Whytey

Rb1984 said:


> Nice mate! I will try your hand posture too. Do you receive hand hit any time?
> Good shots!👍🏼🎯🚀


No hand hits, 3/4 butterfly using Volp's flatband style.


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> that is how i shoot flats,cant get it to work right with tubes tho,so i shoot them pfs style,lolthumb extended-instead of tucked-will do away with the "frame" hits


I shoot tubes pfs style too.👍


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> that is how i shoot flats,cant get it to work right with tubes tho,so i shoot them pfs style,lolthumb extended-instead of tucked-will do away with the "frame" hits





Whytey said:


> I shoot tubes pfs style too.👍


So you only shoot tubes frameless in pfs style?
Do you "flip" your hand forward just after release the pouch?

Im viewing Volp's videos. He is very good shooter!


----------



## Whytey

Rb1984 said:


> So you only shoot tubes frameless in pfs style?
> Do you "flip" your hand forward just after release the pouch?
> 
> Im viewing Volp's videos. He is very good shooter!


I never do an intentional forward framehand flip after release, only that which is a natural movement.
Pfs style for me is a slight speed bump to arc the ball around the hand.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Frameless I just shoot like normally mostly. But with an exaggerated flip. Watching Volp shoot is what inspired me to give it a try. That guy is a master at frameless. 

Never had a hand hit or anything. Buuuut by the time I tried it for the first time I had figured out form and what not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

all day long


----------



## Ryan43

This super awesome little natty that Sling N Shot sent me. 177 cal bbs 15 yards and a beer can that someone was nice enough to throw in my yard as they drove by.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 369407
> 
> all day long
> View attachment 369408


Wow !! That's a beauty Joe.. Did you make it ?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> You kindness precedes you...


LOL, not really Stuart….he had a fit over my custom LBS Joey made me with the inlaid pinecone, but no way was I letting that one go. [mention]Joey Jfive Lujan [/mention] 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> LOL, not really Stuart….he had a fit over my custom LBS Joey made me with the inlaid pinecone, but no way was I letting that one go. [mention]Joey Jfive Lujan [/mention]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


That is unique..


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 369407
> 
> all day long
> View attachment 369408


*Great Day in The Morning!*


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Whytey said:


> @Rb1984 My frameless setup
> View attachment 369399
> 
> View attachment 369397
> 
> View attachment 369398


Whytey, I like how you left the doors on your catchbox…..is that so you can close it up to keep most of the weather and critters out ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Back on this Field Target Champion...Other than the frames that CroMag sells, this is in my opinion, the best bang for your buck available today.


----------



## Ibojoe

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Wow !! That's a beauty Joe.. Did you make it ?


Yes. It’s number 3 out of 4. The handle was a bit narrow so I haven’t given it to anyone yet.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

Ibojoe said:


> Yes. It’s number 3 out of 4. The handle was a bit narrow so I haven’t given it to anyone yet.


Right on. I dig it. Please keep me posted if you make anymore or want to part with one 😊


----------



## Stankard757

Mini Seven and Fidget Spinner with .177
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Whytey, I like how you left the doors on your catchbox…..is that so you can close it up to keep most of the weather and critters out ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Yeah mate, it is to keep the critters out. I store it in my shed/garage where geckos poop everywhere and I have seen silverfish under my motorcycle dust cover which will eat the T-shirt curtains.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Yeah mate, it is to keep the critters out. I store it in my shed/garage where geckos poop everywhere and I have seen silverfish under my motorcycle dust cover which will eat the T-shirt curtains.
> View attachment 369447


My buddy was telling me let he shot into his and a cat came flying out like lightning haha bad spot for a cat nap


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Whytey said:


> Yeah mate, it is to keep the critters out. I store it in my shed/garage where geckos poop everywhere and I have seen silverfish under my motorcycle dust cover which will eat the T-shirt curtains.
> View attachment 369447


Nice, I like it ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Doing a bit of shooting, er missing lol, with the Lions Mouth Feihu fork I got from Eldon [mention]Ryan43 [/mention] 

I was consistent with shot placement pretty much, just high….did have a couple of bulls though, or very close to it.

Not too bad I guess for somebody that “ might” get in 100 shots a month.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## craigbutnotreally

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Doing a bit of shooting, er missing lol, with the Lions Mouth Feihu fork I got from Eldon [mention]Ryan43 [/mention]
> 
> I was consistent with shot placement pretty much, just high….did have a couple of bulls though, or very close to it.
> 
> Not too bad I guess for somebody that “ might” get in 100 shots a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Nice shooting. Heck I get 100 shots a day in and that grouping is better than mine. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug

Scott LT into new catch box for me.


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> I never do an intentional forward framehand flip after release, only that which is a natural movement.
> Pfs style for me is a slight speed bump to arc the ball around the hand.


thats pretty much all i do as well


----------



## Ibojoe

Doug said:


> Scott LT into new catch box for me.
> View attachment 369449
> View attachment 369449
> View attachment 369449


Dang Doug that’s a beauty of a catch box. Wow 🤩


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Doug said:


> Scott LT into new catch box for me.
> View attachment 369449
> View attachment 369449
> View attachment 369449


Nice job on that catchbox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## hoggy

Yesterday.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> Yesterday.
> View attachment 369490


Wild as a Billy 🐐...


----------



## hoggy

Today.


----------



## Doug

Ibojoe said:


> Dang Doug that’s a beauty of a catch box. Wow 🤩


Thanks,now I am worried about hitting the thing with a wild shot. o well


----------



## Portboy

Doug said:


> Thanks,now I am worried about hitting the thing with a wild shot. o well


It’s not if it’s when 😁


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> It’s not if it’s when 😁


Oh yeah it’s going to happen. Mines beat to pieces from long or just crazy shots.
I gotta say that my buddy had a great idea. It’s not pretty but it’ll take a punch 🤣


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Oh yeah it’s going to happen. Mines beat to pieces from long or just crazy shots.
> I gotta say that my buddy had a great idea. It’s not pretty but it’ll take a punch 🤣
> View attachment 369511


Haha only thing better is have some racks in there for a dual smoker catch box 😁 awesome


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> Today.
> View attachment 369492


How ya like it, Hoggy?


----------



## Slide-Easy

I sure do love this little _Tupperware_(to quote our brother Joe), English fork...


----------



## Ryan43

HTS 177 cal bbs 15 yards Diet Coke can.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Ryan43 said:


> HTS 177 cal bbs 15 yards Diet Coke can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you shoot better when using the diet coke can as opposed to the regular coke can?


----------



## Stankard757

Ginger ale




Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Do you shoot better when using the diet coke can as opposed to the regular coke can?


They do seem to hold up longer than most cans


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Today's backyard buddy









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

I might have to get one of those HTS one of these days.


----------



## skarrd

these today 5/16s steels 















and a new sticker one


----------



## Rb1984

Ipdvolvoz said:


> I might have to get one of those HTS one of these days.


I totally recommend it, I have the alu version of proshot and I love it.

Soon I will buy another one along with other frames from pocketpredator.

I'm saving for the order in a piggy bank like the kids lol. Many other expenses these months. I already have aprox half of what I need for the order 💪🏼🎯🏄


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Same thing today. I have too many frames it’s hard to focus on any of them. But really liking this one the past couple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Slide-Easy said:


> How ya like it, Hoggy?


i like it. i've shot it 3 times, with the 1st & 3rd being the best. the 2nd time i forgot to shoot it long draw. i shoot it long draw, to my jaw, 34", pinch grip.


----------



## hoggy

Stankard757 said:


> Today's backyard buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


SWEET,


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> i like it. i've shot it 3 times, with the 1st & 3rd being the best. the 2nd time i forgot to shoot it long draw. i shoot it long draw, to my jaw, 34", pinch grip.


They sure charge a lot for a full size Kabar blade these days.


----------



## Ibojoe

Stankard757 said:


> Today's backyard buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Holy cow buddy that’s a beauty there!


----------



## Island made

Shooting this beauty from @Ibojoe thanks brother!


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Shooting this beauty from @Ibojoe thanks brother!
> View attachment 369561
> View attachment 369562


You are welcome. Enjoy it my friend !


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Shooting this beauty from @Ibojoe thanks brother!
> View attachment 369561
> View attachment 369562


Sorry to do this to you Shane, but they are on their way north...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Giving this Tupperware Fork, a complete fit today...in my Tupperware Catch Box. 😁


----------



## konstantingrafov77

Hi guys, today I'm cooking Mexican quesadillas on the bank of a wild river and tearing an aluminum jar from a slingshot in half. Properly fed this target with lead =). Hahaha. Thanks for watching guys!
Who is too lazy to watch my cooking, slingshot shooting starts at 3:30 minutes


----------



## Ryan43

This little beauty was in the mail when I got home this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Ryan43 said:


> This little beauty was in the mail when I got home this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Buy in a slingshot store, or made by a member of the forum?
Good shots mate


----------



## Rb1984

Today Scout XT. Its comfortable and good shooter.


----------



## Ryan43

Rb1984 said:


> Nice. Buy in a slingshot store, or made by a member of the forum?
> Good shots mate


I have no idea I picked it up on a trade


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Can wripping, 8mm steel 3/4 bf with my pfs fidget spinner.


----------



## skarrd

just aardvarkin today one can and some knock downs n spinners [which are just about done in] also an idea from Stankard757


----------



## skarrd

that rubber tube doesnt make any noise when you hit it,but,Dang it sure does spin


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> just aardvarkin today one can and some knock downs n spinners [which are just about done in] also an idea from Stankard757
> View attachment 369582
> View attachment 369583





skarrd said:


> that rubber tube doesnt make any noise when you hit it,but,Dang it sure does spin


Haha love your target setup Except Elmo I could never hurt him

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

elmo???? blue one is marty and the red one is farty,,,,,,,,they have other names?????? lol
had to shorten the cord on the tube as it was hitting the backstop,but now it whirls around like a derish


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> elmo???? blue one is marty and the red one is farty,,,,,,,,they have other names?????? lol
> had to shorten the cord on the tube as it was hitting the backstop,but now it whirls around like a derish


He profiling them haha


----------



## skarrd

i just saw them at dollar general store and thought they would be good BB targets,didnt recognize who they were,lol.oh and NOT good BB tatgets ,the BBs return to sender something fierce,5/16s knocks em down tho


----------



## bingo

took this a evening stroll


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> i just saw them at dollar general store and thought they would be good BB targets,didnt recognize who they were,lol.oh and NOT good BB tatgets ,the BBs return to sender something fierce,5/16s knocks em down tho


I shoot homer with no remorse no repent I am evil 👿 yes I am hahaha


----------



## skarrd

awesome,but not Bart,,,,,,,,right,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## raventree78

Hey skarrd, is that aardvark one of your designs? Looks super neat, would like to try one out, is there a pattern out there for them? Thanks


----------



## Whytey

raventree78 said:


> Hey skarrd, is that aardvark one of your designs? Looks super neat, would like to try one out, is there a pattern out there for them? Thanks


@Jcharmin92 is the man


----------



## Jcharmin92

raventree78 said:


> Hey skarrd, is that aardvark one of your designs? Looks super neat, would like to try one out, is there a pattern out there for them? Thanks


No pattern but I'd be happy to help you out if you want to make your own. Or I can make you a custom!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this nice fork that my friend Chris made for me thru the rain and listening to The Stanley Brothers on the box.


----------



## hoggy

2 rrh frames today. The Scorpion from a trade with Ipdvolvoz and the custom side shooter i call Rooster from Magic Mojave Mo.


----------



## Ibojoe

finishedup at 70’


----------



## Rb1984

Landfill day


----------



## Leadhead

My my back door shooting range cans in trees


----------



## Bimbo

My thin, little purple menace slinging 8mm steel


----------



## Slide-Easy

Leadhead said:


> View attachment 369639
> My my back door shooting range cans in trees


Nice when it is nasty outside.


----------



## Ryan43

HTS 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Ryan43 said:


> HTS 1/4 in steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy shots mate👍🏼 I dont know wich HTS I like more, the black or this jade😍


----------



## Ryan43

Rb1984 said:


> Happy shots mate I dont know wich HTS I like more, the black or this jade


I don’t either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Ryan43 said:


> I don’t either
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know if it will be available in jade when I place the order, but if it is I will suffer a lot deciding lol.


----------



## Portboy

Shooting one my prized frames from a Canadian builder MW love this guy .


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Hey skarrd, is that aardvark one of your designs? Looks super neat, would like to try one out, is there a pattern out there for them? Thanks


not one of mine,JCharmin was the artist reponsible,and it is a nice shooter,he can probably whip one up for you tho


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Shooting one my prized frames from a Canadian builder MW love this guy .
> View attachment 369663
> 
> View attachment 369662
> 
> View attachment 369665
> 
> View attachment 369664


Wow,Just WOW that is a BEAUTY!


----------



## skarrd

this chopping board OPFS,in between rains


----------



## Rb1984

Portboy said:


> Shooting one my prized frames from a Canadian builder MW love this guy .
> View attachment 369663
> 
> View attachment 369662
> 
> View attachment 369665
> 
> View attachment 369664


Nice with this dark grains


----------



## Whytey

ICEing a coke can fb


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> Wow,Just WOW that is a BEAUTY!


Yep one the best natty men around he carve em


----------



## Portboy

Rb1984 said:


> Nice with this dark grains


that’s not dark grain it’s cracks he filled in with ca . Be fork 99.9 % of us would never done he got talent


----------



## Portboy

Got try this out it’s ok 👍 have drilled hole for spike but don’t fall over with bb maybe it’s ok without spike . Was shooting into the dark the streetlights just catching the silver of can throws of my spider senses


----------



## KawKan

skarrd said:


> this chopping board OPFS,in between rains
> View attachment 369671
> View attachment 369672


Good choice!
That baby will float if the rain keeps coming!


----------



## raventree78

Jcharmin92 said:


> No pattern but I'd be happy to help you out if you want to make your own. Or I can make you a custom!



Solid dude, I will get up with you about getting one made soon


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Shooting one my prized frames from a Canadian builder MW love this guy .
> View attachment 369663
> 
> View attachment 369662
> 
> View attachment 369665
> 
> View attachment 369664


Sorry...but they are on their way, I gotta have that fork.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this handsome fork this morning, listening to Dave Evans. Look at the lines on it, boys. It's proper.


----------



## raventree78

Shot this pair this morning. The pit I added in the center of the Simple Shot pouches makes a ton of difference. Much easier to load and shoot, the ammo just nestles right in there


----------



## Jcharmin92

raventree78 said:


> Solid dude, I will get up with you about getting one made soon


Perfect! Whenever your ready!


----------



## bigdh2000

Slide-Easy said:


> Look at the craftsmanship displayed on this one....I am a huge fan of FlippinOut Slingshots. I always wonder where they all are.
> View attachment 369357


 Simply put, they are now Simple Shot. This was the original company through which Nathan made and sold his custom slingshots. I believe it still exists as a company which Nathan may some day resurrect if he ever returns to making customs again.


----------



## Roll Fast

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this handsome fork this morning, listening to Dave Evans. Look at the lines on it, boys. It's proper.
> View attachment 369687
> View attachment 369688
> View attachment 369689


That really is amazing craftsmanship. The lines are so clean and straight.
Love the shape of the frame too!
And nice clean band tie on too.
Man! You're showing us all how it's done?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I haven’t held a slingshot in a week+. Every 3 year old kid in the Bahamas owns a speargun, but finding a slingshooter is rare. I packed a frameless rig but left it when I saw the tubes were a little rough. All the better as the laws of slinging were written when the Pirates were flinging hot coals into the rigging of the British! 🙉🙈🙊😳


----------



## KawKan

MOJAVE MO said:


> I haven’t held a slingshot in a week+. Every 3 year old kid in the Bahamas owns a speargun, but finding a slingshooter is rare. I packed a frameless rig but left it when I saw the tubes were a little rough. All the better as the laws of slinging were written when the Pirates were flinging hot coals into the rigging of the British! 🙉🙈🙊😳
> View attachment 369696


What can I say?
Boo hoo! Poor Mo has it so hard! I pity the poor soul!
Oh, and thanks for the post card worthy photo!


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I haven’t held a slingshot in a week+. Every 3 year old kid in the Bahamas owns a speargun, but finding a slingshooter is rare. I packed a frameless rig but left it when I saw the tubes were a little rough. All the better as the laws of slinging were written when the Pirates were flinging hot coals into the rigging of the British! 🙉🙈🙊😳
> View attachment 369696


Have some fun down there, Moses and be careful...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> Have some fun down there, Moses and be careful...


Thanks Stu. I left a $120.00 donation to the Bahamian DEA and apologized again for my behavior in the late 80’s. We should be good until we come back on Friday. Not sure if we’ll taken the Cuban corridor or the Mexico corridor though. Depends on which has the better border crossing package.😳


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I haven’t held a slingshot in a week+. Every 3 year old kid in the Bahamas owns a speargun, but finding a slingshooter is rare. I packed a frameless rig but left it when I saw the tubes were a little rough. All the better as the laws of slinging were written when the Pirates were flinging hot coals into the rigging of the British! 🙉🙈🙊😳
> View attachment 369696


Goat stampede


----------



## MOJAVE MO

KawKan said:


> What can I say?
> Boo hoo! Poor Mo has it so hard! I pity the poor soul!
> Oh, and thanks for the post card worthy photo!


I edited out the tanned young bodies to keep both the moderators and my wife at bay.


----------



## hoggy

hoggy said:


> Goat stampede


How about Mo's shark rasslin'?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> Goat stampede


Funny a well maintained goat herd will make you a rich man down here!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> How about Mo's shark rasslin'?


We were all set for that dive and the boat captain looked a little distressed as the winds picked up. All good. There are plenty of sharks back at my local grocery store to tangle with.


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Ryan43

Scorpion 1/4 in steel 15 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

A little canstruction test run, 3/4 bf with my new skateboard CPFS


----------



## Roll Fast

Ryan43 said:


> Scorpion 1/4 in steel 15 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice frame!
I like the knurled knobs on the band retainer clips.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Shooting one my prized frames from a Canadian builder MW love this guy .
> View attachment 369663
> 
> View attachment 369662
> 
> View attachment 369665
> 
> View attachment 369664


Nice MO, haven’t seen him post in a long, LONG time…,.,he still around ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

he is over on IG,still makin frames


----------



## Slide-Easy

bigdh2000 said:


> Simply put, they are now Simple Shot. This was the original company through which Nathan made and sold his custom slingshots. I believe it still exists as a company which Nathan may some day resurrect if he ever returns to making customs again.


Do you have any of the original FlippinOut frames?


----------



## Nosferatu

Shooting 3/8” steel with 0.7 Snipersling on the Scout XT.

2 developments: (1) I got into shooting TTF in the last couple of weeks and (2) I set up an indoor range with my catchbox downstairs. I don’t know why I hadn’t done this earlier; guess I was just afraid to shoot real ammo inside. I tried a couple of those practice ammos (1 plastic one from wasp and another rubbery one from simple shot) and never really liked them. Then I realized, hey I basically never miss the catch box so I might as well shoot inside when the weather stinks or it’s dark out. It’s been a lot of fun! Much more opportunity to get a few shots in here and there rather than having to go set everything up outside!

Edit: forgot to add that I can stretch it out to just at 10 meters inside.


----------



## hoggy

Ryan43 said:


> Scorpion 1/4 in steel 15 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SWEET


----------



## Slide-Easy

Boys, would you look at this little beauty? It feels good, looks good and shoots as straight as a moonbeam. I put 75 rounds through her this morning....straight up performance is all she delivered. I love it.


----------



## raventree78

This morning was a good morning  The wind was calm, temperature was pleasant, skies were slightly overcast, accuracy came easily and the cans got cut. Yes this morning was a good morning indeed  Used these to do the shooting:


----------



## Slide-Easy

Nosferatu said:


> Shooting 3/8” steel with 0.7 Snipersling on the Scout XT.
> 
> 2 developments: (1) I got into shooting TTF in the last couple of weeks and (2) I set up an indoor range with my catchbox downstairs. I don’t know why I hadn’t done this earlier; guess I was just afraid to shoot real ammo inside. I tried a couple of those practice ammos (1 plastic one from wasp and another rubbery one from simple shot) and never really liked them. Then I realized, hey I basically never miss the catch box so I might as well shoot inside when the weather stinks or it’s dark out. It’s been a lot of fun! Much more opportunity to get a few shots in here and there rather than having to go set everything up outside!
> 
> Edit: forgot to add that I can stretch it out to just at 10 meters inside.
> 
> View attachment 369742


I like the dot on the flapper. Aim small, Miss small. I used to shoot at a short strip of butchers twine to hone down my accuracy years back.


----------



## Nosferatu

Slide-Easy said:


> I like the dot on the flapper. Aim small, Miss small. I used to shoot at a short strip of butchers twine to hone down my accuracy years back.


Yep, that’s the idea, trying to aim small and miss small! I find if it’s just an orange spinner, my not so great eyes have a tough time picking out and focusing on a smaller point. A smaller point has helped so far.


----------



## tool

Targetmaster destroyed a spinner. Superglue ain't what it used to be...


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> Targetmaster destroyed a spinner. Superglue ain't what it used to be...
> View attachment 369780


I have never held one of those frames, but I would like to some day.


----------



## tool

Some day I'm "allowed" to fly again, and my first trip will be to the US. Maybe we can arrange a meeting...


----------



## Stankard757

First time with 8mm steel Aardvark gapper and Shield PFS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> First time with 8mm steel Aardvark gapper and Shield PFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


That is all I have used for 4 years...you like it?


----------



## Stankard757

Slide-Easy said:


> That is all I have used for 4 years...you like it?


I've only shot 3/8 and .177 til now. Liked the 8mm more than I expected. Definitely getting more. Also picked up some 1/4 in. steel to try

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Stankard757 said:


> I've only shot 3/8 and .177 til now. Liked the 8mm more than I expected. Definitely getting more. Also picked up some 1/4 in. steel to try
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I shot 10mm when I started. then I went to 3/8 and I liked them better, they flew a little flatter.

Then I tried 8mm and it's by far my favorite size for shooting cans and stuff, they fly much flatter.

I also have some 7mm to try but I think I prefer 8mm...

One of these days I will buy 1/4" to test (I don't know if it is the same size as 177 or its diferent) but they seem too small to me. I will try them nonetheless.


----------



## hoggy

seal sniper today.


----------



## Stankard757

Rb1984 said:


> I shot 10mm when I started. then I went to 3/8 and I liked them better, they flew a little flatter.
> 
> Then I tried 8mm and it's by far my favorite size for shooting cans and stuff, they fly much flatter.
> 
> I also have some 7mm to try but I think I prefer 8mm...
> 
> One of these days I will buy 1/4" to test (I don't know if it is the same size as 177 or its diferent) but they seem too small to me. I will try them nonetheless.


.177, 1/4, 5/16, 3/8









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Stankard757 said:


> .177, 1/4, 5/16, 3/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Ah ok ok .177 its 4,5mm like some airguns, thanks I had this doubt. Very tiny for me I think but maybe will try too.

thanks for the picture👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nosferatu said:


> Shooting 3/8” steel with 0.7 Snipersling on the Scout XT.
> 
> 2 developments: (1) I got into shooting TTF in the last couple of weeks and (2) I set up an indoor range with my catchbox downstairs. I don’t know why I hadn’t done this earlier; guess I was just afraid to shoot real ammo inside. I tried a couple of those practice ammos (1 plastic one from wasp and another rubbery one from simple shot) and never really liked them. Then I realized, hey I basically never miss the catch box so I might as well shoot inside when the weather stinks or it’s dark out. It’s been a lot of fun! Much more opportunity to get a few shots in here and there rather than having to go set everything up outside!
> 
> Edit: forgot to add that I can stretch it out to just at 10 meters inside.
> 
> View attachment 369742


Okay, I have to know the answer to this question? 

How in the world did you come up with or choose your avatar name? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Rb1984 said:


> I shot 10mm when I started. then I went to 3/8 and I liked them better, they flew a little flatter.
> 
> Then I tried 8mm and it's by far my favorite size for shooting cans and stuff, they fly much flatter.
> 
> I also have some 7mm to try but I think I prefer 8mm...
> 
> One of these days I will buy 1/4" to test (I don't know if it is the same size as 177 or its diferent) but they seem too small to me. I will try them nonetheless.


1/4 is .250 and BB’s are .177, so the BB’s are smaller……..I like 5/16” best but 1/4” is fun too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Nosferatu

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Okay, I have to know the answer to this question?
> 
> How in the world did you come up with or choose your avatar name?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Haha fair question! It was the name of the first Dracula film. I’m not even a horror movie buff or anything, I just think it sounds cool.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nosferatu said:


> Haha fair question! It was the name of the first Dracula film. I’m not even a horror movie buff or anything, I just think it sounds cool.


Yep, I was just telling my wife that when I told her to look at your avatar name, asking if she knew what that was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slingshot28

Partial cuts with 8mm steel and board cut ttf slingshot, got the accuracy now I need the power😀


----------



## Bimbo

Rb1984 said:


> I shot 10mm when I started. then I went to 3/8 and I liked them better, they flew a little flatter.
> 
> Then I tried 8mm and it's by far my favorite size for shooting cans and stuff, they fly much flatter.
> 
> I also have some 7mm to try but I think I prefer 8mm...
> 
> One of these days I will buy 1/4" to test (I don't know if it is the same size as 177 or its diferent) but they seem too small to me. I will try them nonetheless.


1/4 steel is a littlr over 6mm, about 6.3

They are sure fun to shoot, and a great way to practice your pouch release, and with the right bands they can be really accurate up to 20 meters, here in Mexico you can get them at any bicycle repair shop, they are used a lot in bike parts, and in the plus side, here they cost about 50 to 60 cents american for a bag with 144 balls each!!

I just got my hands on a bunch of 8mm steel (thats 5/16 in american...) but i still need to find a good taper for them


----------



## Rb1984

Bimbo said:


> 1/4 steel is a littlr over 6mm, about 6.3
> 
> They are sure fun to shoot, and a great way to practice your pouch release, and with the right bands they can be really accurate up to 20 meters, here in Mexico you can get them at any bicycle repair shop, they are used a lot in bike parts, and in the plus side, here they cost about 50 to 60 cents american for a bag with 144 balls each!!
> 
> I just got my hands on a bunch of 8mm steel (thats 5/16 in american...) but i still need to find a good taper for them


What thickness of latex do you use? Face anchor or large draw? I can tell you some tapers that I liked for 8mm (I'm not an expert and I'm sure other mates can advise you better)

Now I am shooting semi-butterfly and 8mm with BSB White .50 15-10 millimeters tapers. I like it.


----------



## Ryan43

Going old school my pocket predator diamond wood and g10 seal sniper 1/4 in steel 15 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimbo

Rb1984 said:


> What thickness of latex do you use? Face anchor or large draw? I can tell you some tapers that I liked for 8mm (I'm not an expert and I'm sure other mates can advise you better)
> 
> Now I am shooting semi-butterfly and 8mm with BSB White .50 15-10 millimeters tapers. I like it.


I shoot full butterfly, i just cut myself a .60 precise set, tapered 12 to 8mm with 32 cms active lenght, seems to work fine, but i havent hada chance to properly test it yet.
I will order soon some thinner latex, probably will go with .45, i've seen it work well with 5/16 and 1/4 steel


----------



## Rb1984

Bimbo said:


> I shoot full butterfly, i just cut myself a .60 precise set, tapered 12 to 8mm with 32 cms active lenght, seems to work fine, but i havent hada chance to properly test it yet.
> I will order soon some thinner latex, probably will go with .45, i've seen it work well with 5/16 and 1/4 steel


Me with semibutterfly I only have try BSB .50 and ALS .45
In the previous post I was wrong, I am shooting 18-12 mm taper.

I recommend you try BSB .50 and ALS .45, sure you will like it🚀


----------



## bingo

View attachment IMG_20220526_183753.jpg
some wind today still manage to get it into 3 parts


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> View attachment 369800
> some wind today still manage to get it into 3 parts


some pretty frames there Bud


----------



## Portboy

Shooting cooking


----------



## raventree78

Bimbo said:


> 1/4 steel is a littlr over 6mm, about 6.3
> 
> They are sure fun to shoot, and a great way to practice your pouch release, and with the right bands they can be really accurate up to 20 meters, here in Mexico you can get them at any bicycle repair shop, they are used a lot in bike parts, and in the plus side, here they cost about 50 to 60 cents american for a bag with 144 balls each!!
> 
> I just got my hands on a bunch of 8mm steel (thats 5/16 in american...) but i still need to find a good taper for them



Just kicking my $0.02 in here. I have switched over to 5/16 ammo recently, and really like the Sumeike 0.45 bubble gum pink bands for propelling it. I have a shorter draw than you, anchoring just past my ear. I cut them at 20x12x220mm tapers (that is the size they start at, before I add the pouch and attach to the frame). You may still like to try them as they draw smoothly without stacking and provide surprising power with the lighter 8 mm ammo. I have also had good results with GZK .5 orange/yellow bands. I cut them at 220mm length and 12mm width straight cut (mine are actually 1/2 inch as I have a template to mass cut 1/2 inch strips). I think I am going to cut the next batch longer by 10 mm, the draw resistance goes up for me a good bit that last bit of draw right now. I hope some of this is of use to you or someone.


----------



## Bimbo

raventree78 said:


> Just kicking my $0.02 in here. I have switched over to 5/16 ammo recently, and really like the Sumeike 0.45 bubble gum pink bands for propelling it. I have a shorter draw than you, anchoring just past my ear. I cut them at 20x12x220mm tapers (that is the size they start at, before I add the pouch and attach to the frame). You may still like to try them as they draw smoothly without stacking and provide surprising power with the lighter 8 mm ammo. I have also had good results with GZK .5 orange/yellow bands. I cut them at 220mm length and 12mm width straight cut (mine are actually 1/2 inch as I have a template to mass cut 1/2 inch strips). I think I am going to cut the next batch longer by 10 mm, the draw resistance goes up for me a good bit that last bit of draw right now. I hope some of this is of use to you or someone.


Thank you so much for the info!! I already had a .45 sumeike roll and a precise .45 roll on my GZK shopping cart, i tried the .45 tapered 15 to 10mm for 1/4 steel... it makes the damn little things go!!! good to hear i'm in the right track for my newly adquired 8mm balls... i got like 2000 balls for like 20 bucks...

I personally didnt like the orange/yellow GZK band, i tried it cut to my usual tapers and length i could not stretch the stupid bands to my regular draw, same thing happened with the GZK black latex, don't know if its the anticold formula that makes them harder to stretch...


----------



## raventree78

Bimbo said:


> Thank you so much for the info!! I already had a .45 sumeike roll and a precise .45 roll on my GZK shopping cart, i tried the .45 tapered 15 to 10mm for 1/4 steel... it makes the damn little things go!!! good to hear i'm in the right track for my newly adquired 8mm balls... i got like 2000 balls for like 20 bucks...
> 
> I personally didnt like the orange/yellow GZK band, i tried it cut to my usual tapers and length i could not stretch the stupid bands to my regular draw, same thing happened with the GZK black latex, don't know if its the anticold formula that makes them harder to stretch...


To me the GZK tends to be more consistent but has a less pleasant draw. I am waiting for my new Sumeike to come in and was experimenting around with the GZK. 2000 for 20 bucks is a good deal in my eyes. I need to by some more myself, just got a small amount to try out and really like it so time to get more lol.


----------



## Ibojoe

Going through my elastic and ran into some old SS .40 latex, my favorite on the longtom.
finished off the day with the spalted curve.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Shooting cooking
> View attachment 369804
> 
> View attachment 369803
> 
> View attachment 369802


Whatcha got in that tin-foil Jason?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Going through my elastic and ran into some old SS .40 latex, my favorite on the longtom.
> finished off the day with the spalted curve.
> View attachment 369823
> View attachment 369824


I don't know about any Long Tom, but I would walk a mile for the Curve, just like that old Camel commercial.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Whatcha got in that tin-foil Jason?


Nothing special just potatoes with garlic butter 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Roll Fast

Love this thread. Real nice to see the crazy variety of slings y'all are shooting!
Playing with this today - does a nice job at punching holes in Tim's coffee cups.
Little Mini Sidewinder only 84 x 115 mm so I need to aim a little below the target (usually shoot 94mm wide for spot on aiming). Running about a 5:1 stretch ratio so its pretty snappy and quick.
Fits real snug down in my hand and when I brought it upstairs I forgot it was in my pocket. Something to be said for that........


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this beauty thru the rain and listening to Jimmy Martin on the box.
This modified chalice frame that John has made is a performer. Do yourself a favor and get one, no matter what you think of the style. This is a good one. 
It is a rewarding fork to shoot. By that, I mean it rewards you with repeated accuracy...and again. Let us face facts, even a blind rooster finds a piece of grain once in a while.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Shooting cooking
> View attachment 369804
> 
> View attachment 369803
> 
> View attachment 369802


Really like the idea of that flat sanded face on the figure 8 aluminum descenders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Really like the idea of that flat sanded face on the figure 8 aluminum descenders
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


If you don’t have a belt sander you need get one haha. I think ever just rubbing on sand paper it go fast do one up 😁 it’s good shooter


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> If you don’t have a belt sander you need get one haha. I think ever just rubbing on sand paper it go fast do one up  it’s good shooter


Yeah I definitely need one just to have it….. I have a Grizzly 12” disc sander that I use a LOT, but would be easier to flat sand on a belt sander for sure…..kinda hard to keep a flat and even plane holding vertically on a disc sander.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this beauty thru the rain and listening to Jimmy Martin on the box.
> This modified chalice frame that John has made is a performer. Do yourself a favor and get one, no matter what you think of the style. This is a good one.
> It is a rewarding fork to shoot. By that, I mean it rewards you with repeated accuracy...and again. Let us face facts, even a blind rooster finds a piece of grain once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 369834
> View attachment 369835
> View attachment 369836
> View attachment 369837


No “ tune-up “ required huh ? LOL 

Beautiful frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Leadhead

Shooting 8mm lead at cans with my cougar watching deer cross the road on my day off .


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Leadhead said:


> View attachment 369854
> 
> View attachment 369855
> Shooting 8mm lead at cans with my cougar watching deer cross the road on my day off .


Cool pics, but that poor deer looked like it needed some more groceries, poor thing.

We’re up in Townsend, TN this weekend and have seen more wildlife than you can shake a stick at, especially in Cades Cove yesterday.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Rb1984

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool pics, but that poor deer looked like it needed some more groceries, poor thing.
> 
> We’re up in Townsend, TN this weekend and have seen more wildlife than you can shake a stick at, especially in Cades Cove yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Good place. You wouldn't starve there in an survival emergency.


----------



## KawKan

Rain stopped! I was a shooting fool! Mostly 5/16 ammo.








This small antler is a recent build. Went fast. Shoots well.








This natty is a fun shooter. Sets up nicely for butterfly.








This Spri .40mm is a pretty good performer with 5/16 at full butterfly if you cut it wide enough. It's 20-10mm and 11 inches tie to tie here. This steel clipped shooter is my current favorite for testing bands. Changes are fast and easy and the thing is bullet proof!


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> No “ tune-up “ required huh ? LOL
> 
> Beautiful frame
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Shhhhhhhh...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Rb1984 said:


> Good place. You wouldn't starve there in an survival emergency.


Sanctuary, no hunting, but yeah plenty of meat walking around lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757

Hahaha lesson for the day 1/4 in. steel from my lighter 3/8 steel band setups is fun AF...









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

KawKan said:


> Rain stopped! I was a shooting fool! Mostly 5/16 ammo.
> View attachment 369856
> 
> This small antler is a recent build. Went fast. Shoots well.
> View attachment 369857
> 
> This natty is a fun shooter. Sets up nicely for butterfly.
> View attachment 369858
> 
> This Spri .40mm is a pretty good performer with 5/16 at full butterfly if you cut it wide enough. It's 20-10mm and 11 inches tie to tie here. This steel clipped shooter is my current favorite for testing bands. Changes are fast and easy and the thing is bullet proof!


Yes, its wonderful when stop raining and you finally can shoot outside🎯🚀

The clips are very good to fast change bands, I also use the scout with clips to test diferent bands.

What latex brand is Spri? Never heard about it.

Greetings and happy shots mate🏄


----------



## Leadhead

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool pics, but that poor deer looked like it needed some more groceries, poor thing.
> 
> We’re up in Townsend, TN this weekend and have seen more wildlife than you can shake a stick at, especially in Cades Cove yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


There is nothing but rocks and assholes on this island . I thought it was a zombie deer .


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic tonight. .45 GZK 15 meters. Pounding this pheasant










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

KawKan said:


> Rain stopped! I was a shooting fool! Mostly 5/16 ammo.
> View attachment 369856
> 
> This small antler is a recent build. Went fast. Shoots well.
> View attachment 369857
> 
> This natty is a fun shooter. Sets up nicely for butterfly.
> View attachment 369858
> 
> This Spri .40mm is a pretty good performer with 5/16 at full butterfly if you cut it wide enough. It's 20-10mm and 11 inches tie to tie here. This steel clipped shooter is my current favorite for testing bands. Changes are fast and easy and the thing is bullet proof!


I just bought some 0.4mm to play around with for 8mm butterfly because I have a hard time fiddling around with narrow cut bands sometimes. Haven’t tied up a set with it yet because I’m in tube mode right now. lol But after I break this tube set I’m going to do some experimenting. Have you noticed 0.4mm breaking sooner than 0.5mm at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Okay I got impatient and made a set. 3/4” to 1/2”. 13” active for 65” draw. GZK 0.4mm. And daaang does this set send them. This band retracts extremely fast and sounds like a whip going off. I think I have way too much energy still. Given the whip sound and speed I don’t expect band life to be great but maybe that’s just how really thin latex sounds? Oddly enough absolutely no hand slap though. Usually when thicker stuff starts sounding like that and sending them that fast it’s hand slap galore and they break pretty fast. Who knows. I’ll finish this set off to see band life then probably try 1/2” straight cut.


----------



## KawKan

Rb1984 said:


> Yes, its wonderful when stop raining and you finally can shoot outside🎯🚀
> 
> The clips are very good to fast change bands, I also use the scout with clips to test diferent bands.
> 
> What latex brand is Spri? Never heard about it.
> 
> Greetings and happy shots mate🏄


Spri is a brand of exercise bands sold in department stores in the U.S.


----------



## KawKan

craigbutnotreally said:


> I just bought some 0.4mm to play around with for 8mm butterfly because I have a hard time fiddling around with narrow cut bands sometimes. Haven’t tied up a set with it yet because I’m in tube mode right now. lol But after I break this tube set I’m going to do some experimenting. Have you noticed 0.4mm breaking sooner than 0.5mm at all?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the .40 has any less life, I have noticed.


----------



## Rb1984

KawKan said:


> Spri is a brand of exercise bands sold in department stores in the U.S.


Okey. You think its better than TheraBand for slingshots?


----------



## hoggy

Operator & 1/4".


----------



## raventree78

Long range session this morning  Shot a lineup of slingshots lol.


----------



## KawKan

Rb1984 said:


> Okey. You think its better than TheraBand for slingshots?


No. Theraband is better. But it's on the shelf in the sporting goods section, just tempting a shooter to try it!


----------



## Stankard757

Spalted duo









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

A bit of shooting today. Semibutterfly until the bands have been broken. Now short draw.

I like the speed of semi-butterfly but I still have better precision with short draw. I think I have to be more consistent touching the bands in the same place every time.

I will continue practicing semibutterfly.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Georgia Peach this afternoon.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I made it back to the US in one piece. Brought the family back with me as well. The frameless rig I intended to take with me had some rough tubes so I just whipped this one together for the next time I am in hostile sling territory. I’ll launch a few marbles in the morning and see how it handles.


----------



## Ryan43

This little guy is a tack driver. My Robin mini from sniper sling. Highly recommend one of these guys.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

8mm fb with the tiny pfs axe


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Stankard757

Mini Conus and Spurtle PFS with 1/4 inch steel









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Stankard757 said:


> Mini Conus and Spurtle PFS with 1/4 inch steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Nice frames


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 370083


Those frames on the far right look proper.


----------



## Ryan43

HTS 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

I AM NOT ADDICTED!


----------



## hoggy

Slide-Easy said:


> Those frames on the far right look proper.


BDH lil plinker, Stealth & Colt


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> BDH lil plinker, Stealth & Colt


Hoggy, It is my opinion that you may have one of the largest and most diverse collections on this forum.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Whytey said:


> I AM NOT ADDICTED!
> View attachment 370113


None of us are, we can stop any time we want to…….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Back on this Georgia Peach 🍑 this morning while the yuppies worship their dogs or try to sleep in. Its weird to see so many parents spending more time with their dogs than their kids, every morning of life.


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> None of us are, we can stop any time we want to…….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


No, I am so addicted, I'm buying shot 55lbs at a time. It may last 2 months.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> No, I am so addicted, I'm buying shot 55lbs at a time. It may last 2 months.


I can’t afford to waste shot, I recover everything except BB’s…..being a builder, I have a LOT of extra expenses on building supplies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I can’t afford to waste shot, I recover everything except BB’s…..being a builder, I have a LOT of extra expenses on building supplies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Oh, I can't afford it ....that is just where the addiction takes over.


----------



## hoggy

Slide-Easy said:


> Hoggy, It is my opinion that you may have one of the largest and most diverse collections on this forum.


I think others have as much or more, they just may not have a rotation.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> I think others have as much or more?, they just may not have a rotation.


You got more forks than Carter has Liver Pills...


----------



## hoggy

Today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> Today.
> View attachment 370132


Bottom right....proper.


----------



## Ibojoe

Walnut curve today. Snipersling bands and 40 lead. Love this setup. It seems that the further you are the more 💥 you put on the can.


----------



## Leadhead

Shooting rocks at cans with palm thunder and trumark bands old school 😬


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

hoggy said:


> Today.
> View attachment 370132


Love that Dan Hood beauty in the bottom right corner, got any close up pics of that one, maybe out in the sunlight ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Roll Fast

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 370144
> 
> Walnut curve today. Snipersling bands and 40 lead. Love this setup. It seems that the further you are the more 💥 you put on the can.


Oh wow! Artillery!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

I know I usually don't post on this thread but I like to creep around and see what people are shooting. Would be nice to see some different stuff instead of the same slings posted. We know you are shooting that one today. Just saying.......


----------



## Stankard757

Crepe myrtle natty 3/8 steelies on breaks working on another









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Jade pocket ranger and bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Love Jade.


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> I AM NOT ADDICTED!
> View attachment 370113


Shoot Man i am LOL


----------



## skarrd

puts some new bands on this baby,.08 simple shots,1/2 inch straights,9 1/2 AL,shooting 3/4 BF,and dang my rotator is not happy,lol


----------



## Whytey

Ipdvolvoz said:


> I know I usually don't post on this thread but I like to creep around and see what people are shooting. Would be nice to see some different stuff instead of the same slings posted. We know you are shooting that one today. Just saying.......


----------



## Nosferatu

Shot the only natty I’ve ever made in the downstairs range today (got a lot of catching up to do with y’all!!!).

Thought my kid’s candy container looked cool so I loaded it up with 5/16” steel. Lol, we’re all just grown men into a kids hobby after all, right? Gotta remind myself not to take it TOO seriously


----------



## skarrd

you would be surpeised at some of the things that get used for ammo carry,as a mater of fact that could be another subject on here,hmmmmmm


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## raventree78

Leadhead said:


> View attachment 370147
> Shooting rocks at cans with palm thunder and trumark bands old school 😬



I have never seen that attachment method before, very interesting. I like it


----------



## Slide-Easy

I like to see each and every fork you all post, even if you posted the same fork every day for a year.


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Today, I want you all to see this Georgia Peach that I am enjoying, once again.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Roll Fast

Slide-Easy said:


> Today, I want you all to see this Georgia Peach that I am enjoying, once again.
> View attachment 370196
> View attachment 370197
> View attachment 370198


That natural is so pretty I could see it every day...........


----------



## KawKan

So, I made this frameless butterfly rig for .177 caliber or 4.5mm steel. It's light exercise band - .20mm according to my calipers. I saw that Chinese Frameless competitions require a rig that is limited to the pouch and a single piece of latex - no clamps, rings, etc. So for a flatband butterfly rig I needed a 28-inch strip. Another challenge!
Everything was going great - folded the latex so I could cut a 1/2 straight strip with one pass with an 18-inch ruler. But I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with the chosen ammo. 
Went to 5/16-inch (8mm) steel, and it was a whole new ballgame!








That can was scrap in no time!
The rig - .20 cut straight - was way too much power for my intended ammo, but perfect for something 10 times heavier!






















Like @hoggy says, "I kill me!"


----------



## raventree78

KawKan said:


> View attachment 370223
> 
> So, I made this frameless butterfly rig for .177 caliber or 4.5mm steel. It's light exercise band - .20mm according to my calipers. I saw that Chinese Frameless competitions require a rig that is limited to the pouch and a single piece of latex - no clamps, rings, etc. So for a flatband butterfly rig I needed a 28-inch strip. Another challenge!
> Everything was going great - folded the latex so I could cut a 1/2 straight strip with one pass with an 18-inch ruler. But I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with the chosen ammo.
> Went to 5/16-inch (8mm) steel, and it was a whole new ballgame!
> View attachment 370224
> 
> That can was scrap in no time!
> The rig - .20 cut straight - was way too much power for my intended ammo, but perfect for something 10 times heavier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like @hoggy says, "I kill me!"


Butterfly frameless? Wow, that sounds exciting lol


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Love Jade.


You and me both William



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Roll Fast said:


> That natural is so pretty I could see it every day...........


Tks Ed and [mention]Slide-Easy [/mention] for the support, that was a fun build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## KawKan

raventree78 said:


> Butterfly frameless? Wow, that sounds exciting lol


We just build on our skills!
Shoot butterfly. 
Shoot frameless. 
Shoot butterfly frameless. 
1-2-3!


----------



## raventree78

KawKan said:


> We just build on our skills!
> Shoot butterfly.
> Shoot frameless.
> Shoot butterfly frameless.
> 1-2-3!



That is a great point, just develop new skills and stack them


----------



## Rb1984

KawKan said:


> We just build on our skills!
> Shoot butterfly.
> Shoot frameless.
> Shoot butterfly frameless.
> 1-2-3!


I've already hit my finger shooting frameless and short draw and it hurts enough, for now I won't try butterfly frameless lol


----------



## bingo

View attachment IMG_20220531_143959.jpg

8.7 steels


----------



## Stankard757

Test day 









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 370170


Hoggy Wild!


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Test day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


that came out nice


----------



## skarrd

these today,the "chole" till the band broke,then one of the ol faithfuls,lol







on the very last shot tho


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> that came out nice


 Thanks. It really locks in, but I think I'm gonna end up putting grooves on this one.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> these today,the "chole" till the band broke,then one of the ol faithfuls,lol
> View attachment 370249
> on the very last shot tho
> View attachment 370250


The chole looks like a handfiller and comfy

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Couple shots before band gave up


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> The chole looks like a handfiller and comfy
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


it actually is,and it turned out to be a better shooter than i thought it would


----------



## bigdh2000

Slide-Easy said:


> Do you have any of the original FlippinOut frames?


No, not personally.


----------



## bigdh2000

@SLING-N-SHOT


----------



## bigdh2000

Shooting this one today...glamor pictures provided
Whisper with Spalted Maple scales


----------



## Ibojoe

Snakin with the “Small Mouth Bass”
Built by Tony the Slinger.


----------



## Slide-Easy

bigdh2000 said:


> @SLING-N-SHOT
> 
> View attachment 370263
> View attachment 370264
> 
> 
> View attachment 370262


Great Day in The Morning.....if that had full grooves for lashing bands, I would send my Bloodhounds to find it.


----------



## Slide-Easy

bigdh2000 said:


> Shooting this one today...glamor pictures provided
> Whisper with Spalted Maple scales
> View attachment 370267
> 
> View attachment 370266
> 
> View attachment 370265


Dan, how did you bring yourself to put big combo, phillips/flathead screws on that fine frame?


----------



## raventree78

Variety is the spice of life lol  Shot these today!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bigdh2000 said:


> @SLING-N-SHOT
> 
> View attachment 370263
> View attachment 370264
> 
> 
> View attachment 370262


Tks for posting that one Dan……that looks like some of that Granite looking Corian scales like on the one I got from you, beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bigdh2000 said:


> Shooting this one today...glamor pictures provided
> Whisper with Spalted Maple scales
> View attachment 370267
> 
> View attachment 370266
> 
> View attachment 370265


Saw this one on YouTube, beautiful frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 370268
> 
> Snakin with the “Small Mouth Bass”
> Built by Tony the Slinger.


Daaaannnng…….that is a sweet frame Joe 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Boys, look at this New Mexican Beauty. John Jeffries claims it has a fresh clean look. Said he liked the white spacers around the core. It is a performer again and again. I really lucked into this design and couldn't wait to show it to you all, once again.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Dan, how did you bring yourself to put big combo, phillips/flathead screws on that fine frame?


Binding post attachment method like Matt ( YSYEO ) uses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

bigdh2000 said:


> @SLING-N-SHOT
> 
> View attachment 370263
> View attachment 370264
> 
> 
> View attachment 370262


I will pay someone to put grooves on it......Sorry Dan, they are on their way.


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Binding post attachment method like Matt ( YSYEO ) uses
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


With all due respect to You, Dan and Matt....a visible screw on any slingshot is bad form, in my opinion. But I don't have any problem slicing my own bread or shaking the cream back into the whole milk. On the milk note, there is no such thing as almond, soy, oat or coconut milk...as they do not have udders.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> With all due respect to You, Dan and Matt....a visible screw on any slingshot is bad form, in my opinion. But I don't have any problem slicing my own bread or shaking the cream back into the whole milk. On the milk note, there is no such thing as almond, soy, oat or coconut milk...as they do not have udders.


No offense taken but how else are you gonna make a sling work that has a clip system or binding post system 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> No offense taken but how else are you gonna make a sling work that has a clip system or binding post system
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Darrell, my brother....you asked so I am compelled to answer. PM sent. 

I got my mind right.


----------



## Roll Fast

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> No offense taken but how else are you gonna make a sling work that has a clip system or binding post system
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Well y'know, bolting and screwing things apart (and together) has been around a long time.......
I've got frames with tie on bands, clamp on bands and screw on clips with everything from slotted screws to allen head and almost the bottom of the barrel Phillips head screws.
All work great. 
A bit of variety maybe? The screws kind of look nice with the somewhat modern material selection.
Maybe tie on bands with naturals and wood frames and titanium screws with the carbon fibre frame materials?
Speaking of which. Anybody want some kevlar fabric? I find it a dusty PIA and hard on my woodworking tools.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Roll Fast said:


> Well y'know, bolting and screwing things apart (and together) has been around a long time.......
> I've got frames with tie on bands, clamp on bands and screw on clips with everything from slotted screws to allen head and almost the bottom of the barrel Phillips head screws.
> All work great.
> A bit of variety maybe? The screws kind of look nice with the somewhat modern material selection.
> Maybe tie on bands with naturals and wood frames and titanium screws with the carbon fibre frame materials?
> Speaking of which. Anybody want some kevlar fabric? I find it a dusty PIA and hard on my woodworking tools.


I still wear waxed cotton jackets in the rain.


----------



## KawKan

Shooting 1/2-inch steel with the White Tail Special!


----------



## Bimbo

KawKan said:


> Shooting 1/2-inch steel with the White Tail Special!
> View attachment 370307


What kind of tubes do you use for 1/2"?


----------



## Rb1984

A can taking advantage of a little free time, hidden in an area of herbs lol.

Can't wait for the PocketPredator frames to arrive to shoot something different🎯🤸🏼‍♂️


----------



## Slide-Easy

Rb1984 said:


> A can taking advantage of a little free time, hidden in an area of herbs lol.
> 
> Can't wait for the PocketPredator frames to arrive to shoot something different🎯🤸🏼‍♂️
> View attachment 370317


Whatcha got coming?


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

bigdh2000 said:


> @SLING-N-SHOT
> 
> View attachment 370263
> View attachment 370264
> 
> 
> View attachment 370262


HHH?


----------



## Rb1984

Slide-Easy said:


> Whatcha got coming?


Small and thin size HTS black colour(I am HTS lover lol) and a jade mini taurus TTF🐂

They will still take time to arrive since Bill is in the championship and then they have to arrive to my country.

I really want to shoot them!


----------



## KawKan

Bimbo said:


> What kind of tubes do you use for 1/2"?


I usually use 2040s and a long draw. These were 1632s, so I was lobbing the ammo today!
But when it finally got to the can, it did the job!


----------



## Rb1984

I really like the HTS that I have but I want to try one a little bit smaller


----------



## Slide-Easy

Rb1984 said:


> Small and thin size HTS black colour(I am HTS lover lol) and a jade mini taurus TTF🐂
> 
> They will still take time to arrive since Bill is in the championship and then they have to arrive to my country.
> 
> I really want to shoot them!


Wow! I look forward to seeing them....My Taurus Pro is back at the hospital in Texas getting a prosthesis, due to my carelessness and a carpenter bee. 'Thou Shalt Not Kill' is pretty simple.


----------



## Rb1984

Slide-Easy said:


> Wow! I look forward to seeing them....My Taurus Pro is back at the hospital in Texas getting a prosthesis, due to my carelessness and a carpenter bee. 'Thou Shalt Not Kill' is pretty simple.


Yes, I already saw your photo, luckily you didn't do anything serious to your hand...

Very nice that taurus, luckily Bill is fixing it👌🏼

This morning I saw a huge Asian wasp, I was about to shoot it but he didn't give me time. Fortunately🐝


----------



## Ibojoe

KawKan said:


> I usually use 2040s and a long draw. These were 1632s, so I was lobbing the ammo today!
> But when it finally got to the can, it did the job!


Ain’t it something?! Kinda like a .45. 
slow, heavy, and packs a wallop!
I love lobbing them in from long range. 
It takes a minute then BAM 💥


----------



## Slide-Easy

Rb1984 said:


> Yes, I already saw your photo, luckily you didn't do anything serious to your hand...
> 
> Very nice that taurus, luckily Bill is fixing it👌🏼
> 
> This morning I saw a huge Asian wasp, I was about to shoot it but he didn't give me time. Fortunately🐝


It hurt my pride. I never felt my hand from the shock of what I had just done. Bill is a gentleman. I hear the Asian wasp packs a hard punch. I would love to teach myself to shoot at moving aerial targets. I used to love to shoot sporting clays and was good enough to see the smile in those watching's eyes.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I took the Torque and some clay out to range to see what I could do. It took me too many shots to find zero. At around the 20th shot I deployed the ‘MoEffit’ style of shooting which is to think like a 7 year old, pull it back, look at the target and release. I got 5 in a row on the big whiffle ball and packed it up. Lots of potential here once I dial in the tube-set better. Cheers and thanks again brother Hoggy!


----------



## Slingshot28

Clipped evo with .6 precise 23-18 and 8mm steel


----------



## Rb1984

Slide-Easy said:


> It hurt my pride. I never felt my hand from the shock of what I had just done. Bill is a gentleman. I hear the Asian wasp packs a hard punch. I would love to teach myself to shoot at moving aerial targets. I used to love to shoot sporting clays and was good enough to see the smile in those watching's eyes.


Yes, some frames are almost a work of art... it would bother me to damage them, but after all accidents happen


----------



## Rb1984

Slingshot28 said:


> Clipped evo with .6 precise 23-18 and 8mm steel
> View attachment 370335


I like the evo but if I had one I think I would drill a hole in the bottom to pass the rope, although it is also good as you do.

Nice dog mate, what breed is it?


----------



## Ibojoe

The latest SlingnShot today.


----------



## Slingshot28

Rb1984 said:


> I like the evo but if I had one I think I would drill a hole in the bottom to pass the rope, although it is also good as you do.
> 
> Nice dog mate, what breed is it?


He is a beshan mixed with a poodle if I remember correctly


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I took the Torque and some clay out to range to see what I could do. It took me too many shots to find zero. At around the 20th shot I deployed the ‘MoEffit’ style of shooting which is to think like a 7 year old, pull it back, look at the target and release. I got 5 in a row on the big whiffle ball and packed it up. Lots of potential here once I dial in the tube-set better. Cheers and thanks again brother Hoggy!
> View attachment 370334


Yeah, but...but everyone doesn't have a 'Hoggy-Wild' frame. He may have put some Ju-Ju in it. I will have to give it a go.


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Variety is the spice of life lol  Shot these today!
> View attachment 370272


is that a modified bottle opener i see back there?


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> is that a modified bottle opener i see back there?



Yes Sir it is  to be honest it is a little weird to shoot, super narrow forks, had to hold real low, then just kinda winged it and did better lol


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Yes Sir it is  to be honest it is a little weird to shoot, super narrow forks, had to hold real low, then just kinda winged it and did better lol


i actually had one of those,with the wood scales,it was fun,probably still around here somewhere,lol


----------



## skarrd

ok so today,actually yesterday i decided and made the bandsets up,to try 3/4 BF again first one is a mini opfs from sling-tech with 1/4 in straight cut simple shot .08 blacks for 177BBs,works awesome [even shot some 1/4 inch out of it]
2nd one is another mini opfs [80%] with 1/2 inch straight cut SS .08 s,shooting 5/16s steels,both are 12 1/2 AL















this should be interesting/fun


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> ok so today,actually yesterday i decided and made the bandsets up,to try 3/4 BF again first one is a mini opfs from sling-tech with 1/4 in straight cut simple shot .08 blacks for 177BBs,works awesome [even shot some 1/4 inch out of it]
> 2nd one is another mini opfs [80%] with 1/2 inch straight cut SS .08 s,shooting 5/16s steels,both are 12 1/2 AL
> View attachment 370355
> View attachment 370356
> 
> this should be interesting/fun


Nice ones, I like the first👍🏼

I have .7 simpleshot black, do you think its good too with BB?


----------



## Ryan43

Sniper sling robin mini and 1/4 in steel tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Rb1984 said:


> Nice ones, I like the first👍🏼
> 
> I have .7 simpleshot black, do you think its good too with BB?


yes,i prefer the .6,but have shot the .7,the .8 on the other hand is where it starts getting more pull than neccesary for the amount of output you get,but at 1/2 inch and 1/4 inch wide its ok,gonna try some .6 next,but 1/4 inch wides or tapers in that range should be excellent with 177bbs or 1/4 inch steels


----------



## Nosferatu

I have a wrist rocket I bought from Cabelas a while ago. I think the brand is magnum. I wasn’t a huge fan and hardly ever shoot it so decided to take off the wrist stabilizer, take it out of its plastic handle, use the original latex tubes it came with as a grip, and set it up with flat bands (you can see one of my recent posts where I did this to a Marksman Classic and paracorded it up). Anyways, to my surprise when I opened the plastic handle, it is very short unlike an F16! Makes for some funky dimensions. Honestly I had a tough time being accurate with it compared to my regular frames, but it was fun to make at least.


----------



## skarrd

those short handles make awesome kick around slings,i hae a couple in my cars,with lanyards tho,they are fun


----------



## Nosferatu

skarrd said:


> those short handles make awesome kick around slings,i hae a couple in my cars,with lanyards tho,they are fun


Great idea. The equivalent of a Hi Point truck gun for slingshots 😂


----------



## bingo

given this a burl today jinpu band


----------



## skarrd

Nosferatu said:


> Great idea. The equivalent of a Hi Point truck gun for slingshots 😂


exactly


----------



## Whytey

Slingshot28 said:


> Clipped evo with .6 precise 23-18 and 8mm steel
> View attachment 370335


I really want one of those..... thoughts please.🙂
I'm in the process of making a 9/16" curved skateboard one but won't be able to shoot it until next year..... 12 month pfs only vow.


----------



## Whytey

Whytey said:


> I really want one of those..... thoughts please.🙂
> I'm in the process of making a 9/16" curved skateboard one but won't be able to shoot it until next year..... 12 month pfs only vow.


Mine won't have clips though.


----------



## Slingshot28

Overall I really like it. The only reason I got the clipped version is one I wanted to try them and two the ones without clips always seem to be out of stock. I recommend buying one of them that is labeled with slight errors on it. It saves you money and when it first arrives I was trying to figure out what was the error and I could not find one it seemed perfectly fine.


----------



## Rb1984

Slingshot28 said:


> Overall I really like it. The only reason I got the clipped version is one I wanted to try them and two the ones without clips always seem to be out of stock. I recommend buying one of them that is labeled with slight errors on it. It saves you money and when it first arrives I was trying to figure out what was the error and I could not find one it seemed perfectly fine.


Where is the error in yours? In the photo I dont appreciate it


----------



## Rb1984

Rb1984 said:


> Where is the error in yours? In the photo I dont appreciate it


Ah ok you could not find it. So, good deal!👌🏼


----------



## Whytey

Rb1984 said:


> Where is the error in yours? In the photo I dont appreciate it


The only defect that I can see in the photo is on the lower RHS corner edge next to the last several raised points above the smooth base..... the finish is a bit pitted or mottled.
Great get!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Boys, look at the lines on this New Mexican Beauty, I wanted you all to see them again....this is a sweet frame....sweet like Sorghum Syrup.

Thanks again, John. You really sent me a pair of performance frames.


----------



## Ibojoe

I was showing a friend my J-5 Pocket Parasite and thought I’d just shoot it for a while. It’s my squirrel hunting rig.


----------



## Bimbo

KawKan said:


> I usually use 2040s and a long draw. These were 1632s, so I was lobbing the ammo today!
> But when it finally got to the can, it did the job!


I kinda thought so...

It reminded me of this one, you could take time to reload before the first shot hit the can


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> I was showing a friend my J-5 Pocket Parasite and thought I’d just shoot it for a while. It’s my squirrel hunting rig.
> View attachment 370397


Out of all the ones you posted, that is the pick of the litter....but that is just my opinion. If you ever want to get rid of it, let me know. Without touching it, it looks enough like an IslandMade frame to perform. No disrespect to your fly-fishing, MMA fighting friend.


----------



## Rb1984

Look to the sky, seems good. Look at the weather forecast. OK. Prepare the bag with things. Inflate the bike wheels. Ride to the shooting location. Assemble the ball catcher and change the bandset. Shoot 3 balls. Start to rain.

Have a good day mates.


----------



## Rb1984

After a while it stopped rain and at least I was able to do a can cut🏄😎🎯


----------



## bigdh2000

Slide-Easy said:


> Great Day in The Morning.....if that had full grooves for lashing bands, I would send my Bloodhounds to find it.


It is the cleanest way to attached bands on something so small.


----------



## bigdh2000

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tks for posting that one Dan……that looks like some of that Granite looking Corian scales like on the one I got from you, beautiful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


One and the same Corian.


----------



## Ryan43

Still shooting this little guy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimbo

KawKan said:


> We just build on our skills!
> Shoot butterfly.
> Shoot frameless.
> Shoot butterfly frameless.
> 1-2-3!


i think i have enough nice frames to shoot with... it would be a shame to waste them by using just my hand


Not afraid though... just fair to my frames LOL


----------



## Nosferatu

Had a lovely time shooting my Scout XT at my catch box in the backyard moved out to 12 meters. Simple shot bands and 3/8” steel.
Shooting this frame TTF is the most accurate setup I’ve used so far (well, the same frame shooting 5/16” steel with Snipersling yellow 0.6 is about the same accuracy) BUT I have a pocket predator scorpion in the mail that I’m very excited about…

And going full dad mode by using a fanny pack for ammo… 😆


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> those short handles make awesome kick around slings,i hae a couple in my cars,with lanyards tho,they are fun


True, and it would be super easy to make a replacement wooden handle to a specific wanted length too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Boys, look at the lines on this New Mexican Beauty, I wanted you all to see them again....this is a sweet frame....sweet like Sorghum Syrup.
> 
> Thanks again, John. You really sent me a pair of performance frames.
> View attachment 370395
> View attachment 370396


Ok…..let me state I’m in no way calling out any errors, mishaps, or mistakes here by asking this question, I am simply asking it from a “how to” builders aspect.

I’m super impressed with John’s [mention]cromag [/mention] frames and building skill…….but how does one do mult-wood palm swells and keep the transition between wood species crisp and clean ? 

On this sling, the darker wood ( circled in blue ) is blurred or fuzzed, but the wood circled in green is clean and crisp…..what causes the wood to blur like that ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Whytey

My guess Darrell, is thinning.


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ok…..let me state I’m in no way calling out any errors, mishaps, or mistakes here by asking this question, I am simply asking it from a “how to” builders aspect.
> 
> I’m super impressed with John’s [mention]cromag [/mention] frames and building skill…….but how does one do mult-wood palm swells and keep the transition between wood species crisp and clean ?
> 
> On this sling, the darker wood ( circled in blue ) is blurred or fuzzed, but the wood circled in green is clean and crisp…..what causes the wood to blur like that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I can carve a nice bird Eastern Shore Style, but I leave slingshot making to professionals. I figured the two woods had bonded together well under a clamp and then feathered out by sanding. That is just my thought....but I sure do like it.


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Yes Sir it is  to be honest it is a little weird to shoot, super narrow forks, had to hold real low, then just kinda winged it and did better lol


found it,and rebanded and shot it 
blast from the past,lol


----------



## skarrd

these today,
first up-Aarvarkin again








then back to the BF 177BBs with an 2040 setup as well 







havent cut the can yet,but tore up the PB lid/spinner


----------



## hoggy

bigdh2000 said:


> @SLING-N-SHOT
> 
> View attachment 370263
> View attachment 370264
> 
> 
> View attachment 370262


Thanks mr. Dan


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I took the Torque and some clay out to range to see what I could do. It took me too many shots to find zero. At around the 20th shot I deployed the ‘MoEffit’ style of shooting which is to think like a 7 year old, pull it back, look at the target and release. I got 5 in a row on the big whiffle ball and packed it up. Lots of potential here once I dial in the tube-set better. Cheers and thanks again brother Hoggy!
> View attachment 370334


Get some brofiger.


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> found it,and rebanded and shot it
> blast from the past,lol
> View attachment 370435
> View attachment 370436


Seeing that made me smile.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Shot the green machine yesterday.


----------



## Slide-Easy

I wanted you all to see this frame again today....she sure is a beauty.


----------



## Slide-Easy

I decided to just shoot all day, as I was recycling shot. Bands broke on the New Mexican Beauty, so I banded up this JJCC Mustang. This one is just right on so many levels, it makes you smile. Shooting 20/15mm, .50 BSB, with 8mm steel. It all works so well together. Wish I was in PA, but still struggling with 'long covid'.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ok…..let me state I’m in no way calling out any errors, mishaps, or mistakes here by asking this question, I am simply asking it from a “how to” builders aspect.
> 
> I’m super impressed with John’s [mention]cromag [/mention] frames and building skill…….but how does one do mult-wood palm swells and keep the transition between wood species crisp and clean ?
> 
> On this sling, the darker wood ( circled in blue ) is blurred or fuzzed, but the wood circled in green is clean and crisp…..what causes the wood to blur like that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I think it’s differing hardness. So the green circle would be similarly hard woods. While the blue would be harder wood against a softer one. When sanding a dense hard wood against a softer wood laminate it’s harder to keep the transition as crisp in my experience. it also just looks like the wood gets a whole lot thinner in the spot. 

That’s just a guess based on my limited experience. I’m not a master wood worker.


----------



## KawKan

Shooting today's sliingmail!








Polycarbonate Ranger arrived from @Court215! I dithered and dallied and missed my chance to get one from Pocket Predator (although I did snag all three Taurus versions, a Scorpion and a Topshot while they were available in polycarbonare.
This one is flawless and shoots as well as any Ranger I have. Shooting 3/8-inch steel, Simple-Shot .60 bands cut 1/2 to 1/4 inch for butterfly.
Thanks again for offering this one up, @Court215!


----------



## Reed Lukens

These 3 today with 3/8" & 1/2" Clay


----------



## Portboy

Duck hunting










Reed Lukens said:


> These 3 today with 3/8" & 1/2" Clay
> View attachment 370474


them the green balls with the iron added Reed . Bin looking at them


----------



## Ryan43

HTS and 177 cal bbs tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

KawKan said:


> Shooting today's sliingmail!
> View attachment 370472
> 
> Polycarbonate Ranger arrived from @Court215! I dithered and dallied and missed my chance to get one from Pocket Predator (although I did snag all three Taurus versions, a Scorpion and a Topshot while they were available in polycarbonare.
> This one is flawless and shoots as well as any Ranger I have. Shooting 3/8-inch steel, Simple-Shot .60 bands cut 1/2 to 1/4 inch for butterfly.
> Thanks again for offering this one up, @Court215!


Glad it made it and very happy to see it being enjoyed! Thank you


----------



## Whytey

Apologies to those who wish to see exciting new and different slingshots on this thread but "What are you shooting today" has only this, again, fb curved 3/8" skateboard pfs axe with newly added non-hindering pinky lanyard.








Bloody band snapped at the pouch 2 shots later.
Gotta cut'n'tie some more 0.5 350mm 16-10 bands..... 🙃


----------



## Reed Lukens

Portboy said:


> Duck hunting
> View attachment 370467
> 
> 
> them the green balls with the iron added Reed . Bin looking at them


No, there's no iron in any of these. I tested them with a magnet. 








Amazon.com : L Continue 1000 Pieces Diameter 1/2" Slingshot Ammo Biodegradable Hard Clay Ball - Blue. : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : L Continue 1000 Pieces Diameter 1/2" Slingshot Ammo Biodegradable Hard Clay Ball - Blue. : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com : QZsteelball Slingshot Ammo Biodegradable Clay Ball, 1500pcs Aboout 9mm(3/8inch) Green Color,with a Free Slingshot as a Gift : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : QZsteelball Slingshot Ammo Biodegradable Clay Ball, 1500pcs Aboout 9mm(3/8inch) Green Color,with a Free Slingshot as a Gift : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## raventree78

skarrd said:


> found it,and rebanded and shot it
> blast from the past,lol
> View attachment 370435
> View attachment 370436


Right on brother, good times


----------



## Portboy

Chowing pizza 🍕 shooting before work . Trying not get sauce on me pouch haha


----------



## Rb1984

Portboy said:


> Chowing pizza 🍕 shooting before work . Trying not get sauce on me pouch haha
> View attachment 370489


Haha I also just had pizza for dinner a moment ago. Enjoy it and good shots!🎯


----------



## Portboy

Rb1984 said:


> Haha I also just had pizza for dinner a moment ago. Enjoy it and good shots!🎯


Sling machines can’t run 24 7 without maintenance 🧑‍🔧 bro 😎


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,i received them yesterday,but i was working the dummy end of a shovel half the day,so banding and shooting had to wait till today,lol














Both beautys from JCharmin,and both great shootersthe littler one will be replacing my current EDC frame


----------



## Stankard757

Couple of nattys today Recurve Dorian and a freehand gapper. .5 BSB @ 3/8 straights and 8 mm steel🎯🤓


----------



## Portboy

Couple shots


----------



## Ibojoe

lol 😂 I put up about 10 of those targets every year. 


Portboy said:


> Couple shots
> View attachment 370577


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> lol 😂 I put up about 10 of those targets every year.


You get north a little more there’s no a sign that doesn’t have shot gun blast or rifle holes in them 🎯


----------



## Slide-Easy

JJCC Mustang... 🙂


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> You get north a little more there’s no a sign that doesn’t have shot gun blast or rifle holes in them 🎯


Eat More Eggplant.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MOJAVE MO said:


> To Shoot or Not to Shoot, that is the question.


----------



## skarrd

switched tubes and bands on these this AM for a little dis canstruction and beating the "evil duck" some more.both these frames are wicked cool Thanks again Jon 














the littler one is def keepin the flats and going in the pocketses,,


----------



## skarrd

i know the balls are rusty,but not all of them yet,when they are all rusty they goes in the vinegar,and the tumbler.honest


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> You get north a little more there’s no a sign that doesn’t have shot gun blast or rifle holes in them 🎯


Trespassers must sight their guns in ya know. Shot some myself in my younger days. 
Mine only last one season so I put them up annually. lol 😂


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Trespassers must sight their guns in ya know. Shot some myself in my younger days.
> Mine only last one season so I put them up annually. lol 😂


The small peninsula that I grew up on was being sold to people from Up North. The kids like myself had to leave for work and our home-land was sold off an acre at a time. So as apposed to shooting signs, we would remove all Real Estate signs. Now not the type yuppies use...white painted 4x4s these were heavy metal frames. We could cover most of the 60 mile long 14 mile wide area in 4 nights. Where I was raised, you were either a From-Here or a Come-Here. They felt everyone had a home and they left their to come to ours.


----------



## KawKan

Shooting a new oak natty today. The BLO just dried. 
Banded up with Precise .65, shooting 3/8-inch steel.


----------



## raventree78

Today was one of those days where you try a few shots with a few slings and pack it in cause you can't hit for nothing today. Tried these with minimal success. Just an off day.


----------



## hoggy

SHOOT brofiger


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this little English Beauty this morning. It is worth every penny he charged me. It is a solid performer.


----------



## Slingshot28

Pseudo 2040 tubes and 8mm steel


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 370660


PINK Torque? Never knew such a beast existed??😳


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> PINK Torque? Never knew such a beast existed??😳
> [/QU
> it was for breast cancer awareness. there was a pink torque and a pink scout xt. sarah cook has & shoots a couple xts.


----------



## KawKan

Trying out some .40mm latex with 8mm (5/16-inch) steel. Banded up my Osage Orange flat top Jelly Bean. 








My butterfly cut today is 10-5mm cut 12 inches long for a 56-inch draw. Worked pretty well!


----------



## Ibojoe

On with the “Island Made Halbert”
Snipersling bands and Flatband pouch.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this little English Beauty this morning. It is worth every penny he charged me. It is a solid performer.
> View attachment 370731
> View attachment 370732













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Rb1984

Can cut and then half can cut lol. Later can of tuna🐟 7mm steel


----------



## KawKan

Evening session! Shooting the Ranger with the .40mm latex. This time cut to 20-10mm, 12 inches active, for a 56-inch draw and 1/2-inch steel. 








Pleasant shooting, and a real can crusher!


----------



## Ryan43

Jade HTS with bbs tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

KawKan said:


> Evening session! Shooting the Ranger with the .40mm latex. This time cut to 20-10mm, 12 inches active, for a 56-inch draw and 1/2-inch steel.
> View attachment 370783
> 
> Pleasant shooting, and a real can crusher!


Goes well .40 latex for near 13mm steel? I thought a thicker latex would be needed for balls of that size, but I have no idea.

greetings mate


----------



## KawKan

Rb1984 said:


> Goes well .40 latex for near 13mm steel? I thought a thicker latex would be needed for balls of that size, but I have no idea.
> 
> greetings mate


I'm currently exploring thinner latex, and enjoying it. I normally use .50 to .65 latex for heavy ammo, but cut much narrower tapers for butterfly shooting: 16-9mm or even 13-6. But even with the narrower tapers, the thicker latex has a stiffer draw. I'll keep trying to find a balance of easy draw and just enough speed!


----------



## Rb1984

KawKan said:


> I'm currently exploring thinner latex, and enjoying it. I normally use .50 to .65 latex for heavy ammo, but cut much narrower tapers for butterfly shooting: 16-9mm or even 13-6. But even with the narrower tapers, the thicker latex has a stiffer draw. I'll keep trying to find a balance of easy draw and just enough speed!


Okey mate. Me too doing the same, testing with 7mm steel that I started to shoot🎯🎯
Happy shots mate👍🏼


----------



## dogcatchersito

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 370660


You have the last precious that I need. The pink torque wonder if simple-shot will bring it back? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Little bit of .177 and 3/8 clay for tonight's shenanigans









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

dogcatchersito said:


> You have the last precious that I need. The pink torque wonder if simple-shot will bring it back?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


yeah that and red ones. it wouldn't hurt to ask. mr. nathan is very open to our input. i got Pinky at the ECST trade table.


----------



## hoggy

Today. Yeti got a plus.


----------



## Ryan43

Absolutely punishing the spinners this evening. My Pride scorpion  and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

rained all day quick few shots


----------



## Stankard757

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28

Ttf with 15mm strait cut and 8mm steel, pretty exited had personal record for my farthest shot 33 meters on my second shot!


----------



## Whytey

Yeah, the new correct handhold NLS PFS is a shooter.
🙃 for @Booral121







l


----------



## Stankard757

Whytey said:


> Yeah, the new correct handhold NLS PFS is a shooter.
> for @Booral121
> View attachment 370873
> l


Is that a Vodka and soda in a CAN?!

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Stankard757 said:


> Is that a Vodka and soda in a CAN?!
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


 Sure is, double lemon in a 3/4 size can.
My sons keep me well stocked in all varieties of alcohol beverage.


----------



## Stankard757

Whytey said:


> Sure is, double lemon in a 3/4 size can.
> My sons keep me well stocked in all varieties of alcohol beverage.


LMAO Need a neighbor!! Wife says I'm cute and I'm have my own skateboards

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

@SLING-N-SHOT I said it I did it

Got one...









But wait where's that 3rd blade?...

It's on MY insomnia range shootin 1/4 steel





















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> @SLING-N-SHOT I said it I did it
> 
> Got one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait where's that 3rd blade?...
> 
> It's on MY insomnia range shootin 1/4 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Thats awesome! Every one should have an Insomnia range 
and one of those saws as well


----------



## skarrd

these ladies today


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> Thats awesome! Every one should have an Insomnia range
> and one of those saws as well


SLING N SHOT was showing his off liked the idea. Got it for $15 at Lowe's. It's really nice cuts great and the blades lock in tight. 
Comes with 5T, 11T and 18T blades.

Borrowed it from you. Mine is a outside insomnia range and since I live in a townhouse gotta use my ninja targets

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

gotcha,gonna try a headlamp and some outside shooting,when i can find a bright enough onethats not to bright-tried a railroad guys head lamp,DANG lit up the night like noon,lol.gonna check out the saws this weekend


----------



## Stankard757

I just put 2 120w LED security bulbs in my backyard didn't even have to use the flash for the photos @ 11pm

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Dang! i didnt even think of my back yard,got a [60 watt] light pointed right at a catchbox,,,,,,,
have to see about a 120,well 2 actually,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> @SLING-N-SHOT I said it I did it
> 
> Got one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait where's that 3rd blade?...
> 
> It's on MY insomnia range shootin 1/4 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


What the little lady take all your frames away big guy 😂🤣 guess you do the dishes next time eh 😛😘


----------



## raventree78

Shooting these this morning, got warmed up and then tested out the pouches cut by my new die from slingshooting.com


----------



## Ibojoe

making my way through the Halberts. 
Awesome frames Shane!


----------



## hoggy

raventree78 said:


> Shooting these this morning, got warmed up and then tested out the pouches cut by my new die from slingshooting.com
> View attachment 370886
> View attachment 370887


those washers make it look like baby reel to reels


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 370889
> View attachment 370890
> 
> making my way through the Halberts.
> Awesome frames Shane!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Back on this Georgia Peach 🍑 this morning. She has the same inside gap(3.5cm) as the two Modified Chalices from New Mexico. I am finding that I like a small frame, 75-85mm wide.


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 370907


Hoggy Wild?


----------



## Portboy

Before work


----------



## Whytey

This setup just brings the WOW grin.😃
BAM!


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Whytey said:


> This setup just brings the WOW grin.
> BAM!
> View attachment 370919


That’s a super interesting can pattern. With the front torn up and a single hole in the back. Can’t say I’ve seen that.


----------



## Whytey

That single hole was the last hit ..... notice the through hole on the right side.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> Thats awesome! Every one should have an Insomnia range
> and one of those saws as well


Totally agreed on the saw, right after I picked mine up. I just couldn’t hardly wait to help Mike spend his money on one lol.

It is a fantastic little saw with interchangeable blades that any natty crafter must have in their mooching bag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Totally agreed on the saw, right after I picked mine up. I just couldn’t hardly wait to help Mike spend his money on one lol.
> 
> It is a fantastic little saw with interchangeable blades that any natty crafter must have in their mooching bag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I seem to notice @Stankard757 is a bit of a bargain BoB 😀 you should told him what saw your looking into give him 45 minutes and he probably saved you 5 bucks 👍🏻


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> I seem to notice @Stankard757 is a bit of a bargain BoB  you should told him what saw your looking into give him 45 minutes and he probably saved you 5 bucks



Last time I help you
Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Last time I help you
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Haha you always find the better deal . If I find it for 10.50 you find it for 7.95


----------



## Stankard757

Tonight's ninja work setup beating up a 7.5oz can









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## msturm

Gave an old favorite a bit of a face lift. Filled voids and cracks with super glue and chalk. Had to give it an early morning spin.


----------



## Ryan43

Having some fun with my pocket ranger and bbs this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Some attepms of card cut before the rain starts. First time shooting cards, very funny. No lucky today lol. Next day more.

8mm steel BSB white .5

Greetings 👍🏼🎯🏄


----------



## Portboy

Couple shots


----------



## hoggy

Today.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

gonna take a few shots with the owl 🦉 tonight


----------



## Whytey

Today, my @JASling inspired skateboard PFS AXE fb and CPFS 3/4 bf at 10m with 8mm steelies..... 90%+ hits on drink cans.
Very happy..... things are clicking nicely atm.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Today, my @JASling inspired skateboard PFS AXE fb and CPFS 3/4 bf at 10m with 8mm steelies..... 90%+ hits on drink cans.
> Very happy..... things are clicking nicely atm.


Ya I get them days to 😉


----------



## Stankard757

Finished the can off with 3/8 mudballs and my 8 frame. BSB .5 @ 3/8 straight









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

Whytey said:


> Today, my @JASling inspired skateboard PFS AXE fb and CPFS 3/4 bf at 10m with 8mm steelies..... 90%+ hits on drink cans.
> Very happy..... things are clicking nicely atm.


I like hearing that!!! That's awesome!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Shot this duo this morning, can cutting fun for sure


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> Today.
> View attachment 370955


Hoggy Wild?


----------



## Ryan43

HTS and 10mm glass marbles this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> HTS and 10mm glass marbles this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I shot those marbles for the first 5-6 years when I started.


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Ipdvolvoz

I don't think hoggy is wild anymore. Haven't seen him write it.


----------



## hoggy

the A team.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ipdvolvoz said:


> I don't think hoggy is wild anymore. Haven't seen him write it.


Shame...


----------



## Whytey

Got my EDC sorted and accurate at 7m with 9.5mm clays.
Initially tried the paracord sheathed frameless tube setup but found it slippery when making the finger and thumb frame.
Went with a naked 3/4 bf setup, 1632 tube, 4:1 stretch and pit pouch.
All shots were flying wide left using my regular pfs pouch release so I went back to my straight palm-up style and winner!
Now I have something to do on my work breaks out bush.👍


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Whytey said:


> View attachment 371014
> 
> Got my EDC sorted and accurate at 7m with 9.5mm clays.
> Initially tried the paracord sheathed frameless tube setup but found it slippery when making the finger and thumb frame.
> Went with a naked 3/4 bf setup, 1632 tube, 4:1 stretch and pit pouch.
> All shots were flying wide left using my regular pfs pouch release so I went back to my straight palm-up style and winner!
> Now I have something to do on my work breaks out bush.


Haha... I like it raw on my frameless setups too.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Ryan43 said:


> HTS and 10mm glass marbles this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking of that HTS. Have you tried sanding that frame hit out yet? Curious how it goes when you do. I wish I had done it.


----------



## skarrd

Rb1984 said:


> Some attepms of card cut before the rain starts. First time shooting cards, very funny. No lucky today lol. Next day more.
> 
> 8mm steel BSB white .5
> 
> Greetings 👍🏼🎯🏄
> View attachment 370942
> 
> View attachment 370943
> 
> View attachment 370944


shooting Tarot cards???


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,reversed the bands on the "wolf tooth" shoots good either direction


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> shooting Tarot cards???


Haha they are not tarot cards, its a "Spanish deck" very common here. 🎯


----------



## Slide-Easy

Still workin' on this Juicy, Georgia Peach 🍑....


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Still workin' on this Juicy, Georgia Peach ....
> 
> View attachment 371054
> View attachment 371055
> View attachment 371056
> View attachment 371057


LOL how many coats of wax are you up to now Stuart ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

New “can ripper”


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 371065
> 
> New “can ripper”



_Great Day in The Morning!!!!_ You must have had The Holy Ghost Spirit in you the days you were making that one.


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> LOL how many coats of wax are you up to now Stuart ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Shhhhhhhhh! about 30, but I have shot it so much the nap is raising right where she sets in my hands. I have literally shot it thousands of times...or more. 

I love it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Actually got time to put a 100-150 5/16” down range tonight with the beautiful Walnut FUG that Monroe [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention] made for me…..LOVE this frame 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Actually got time to put a 100-150 5/16” down range tonight with the beautiful Walnut FUG that Monroe [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention] made for me…..LOVE this frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I want you to call in sick, tomorrow, and shoot all day long....My orders, the doctor doesn't know what he is talking about. If you need a sick note....let me know.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> I want you to call in sick, tomorrow, and shoot all day long....My orders, the doctor doesn't know what he is talking about. If you need a sick note....let me know.


LOL, my shoulder couldn’t take it Stuart, and you already know I gotta make that buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Whytey

The awesome ICE


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> LOL, my shoulder couldn’t take it Stuart, and you already know I gotta make that buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


They say it is the _thought_ that counts...


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Got my first Island Made from JAS in today. I have been wanting one for what feels like years at this point. Shane is actually making me one RN. But I couldn’t pass this one up. Love it.


----------



## Stankard757

Aardvark PFS w/1/4 inch steel









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> LOL, my shoulder couldn’t take it Stuart, and you already know I gotta make that buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Band Up **


Take a pill and call me in the morning...


----------



## Slide-Easy

craigbutnotreally said:


> Got my first Island Made from JAS in today. I have been wanting one for what feels like years at this point. Shane is actually making me one RN. But I couldn’t pass this one up. Love it.


You are lucky to get it...


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Slide-Easy said:


> You are lucky to get it...


Oh I know. I’ve kept an eye on the for sale section for more than a couple years now. Never have seen one pop up. And JAS let this one go for a heck of a price. Truly fortunate to have grabbed it.


----------



## skarrd

Rb1984 said:


> Haha they are not tarot cards, its a "Spanish deck" very common here. 🎯
> View attachment 371038


ahh,ok saw the 3 of cups and 4of clubs[?] but that is an interesting deck,very nice


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Actually got time to put a 100-150 5/16” down range tonight with the beautiful Walnut FUG that Monroe [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention] made for me…..LOVE this frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Dang! tore that paper up! Good shooting brother


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's best shot.


----------



## Ibojoe

Slide-Easy said:


> _Great Day in The Morning!!!!_ You must have had The Holy Ghost Spirit in you the days you were making that one.


 Filled to the brim brother!


craigbutnotreally said:


> Got my first Island Made from JAS in today. I have been wanting one for what feels like years at this point. Shane is actually making me one RN. But I couldn’t pass this one up. Love it.


----------



## Ibojoe

Dude that’s a beautiful Heavy Hitter! You definitely made out like a bandit on that!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Filled to the brim brother!


Now that truly is beautiful, Joe! That makes me smile more than the fork did. It is all by His grace.


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> Dang! tore that paper up! Good shooting brother


He wore it out!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> Dang! tore that paper up! Good shooting brother


Tks Steven, not nearly as good as a lot of y’all that shoot regularly but was still not bad I guess, and fun to boot……but my shoulder is very sore this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Dubroq

I'm not shooting anything today, it's going to be mid 90s and 80% humidity. I'm watching sling shot vids and soaking up the AC.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Dubroq said:


> I'm not shooting anything today, it's going to be mid 90s and 80% humidity. I'm watching sling shot vids and soaking up the AC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


We're getting hell a storms here


Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubroq

Stankard757 said:


> We're getting hell a storms here
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


It's about to start here too, I'm in VA Beach and the sky looks like the end of the world.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Georgia Peach 🍑 again from the living room. Soaking up the AC with Larry Sparks and Dave Evans singing on the box.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this Georgia Peach  again from the living room. Soaking up the AC with Larry Sparks and Dave Evans singing on the box.
> View attachment 371103
> View attachment 371104
> View attachment 371105
> View attachment 371106
> View attachment 371107


LOL., you’re gonna wear that thing out, but I’m pleased you like it so much . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

things are HEATING UP in Arkansas. 
Dang!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 371119
> 
> things are HEATING UP in Arkansas.
> Dang!


Joe, did you have to re-epoxy that one I assume ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Haven’t taken more than 3 shots in 7 days. Got another 24 days before I can hear myself think. Wifey flew her parents in from Scotland. I’m not sure what it is about Scotland that makes a person want to talk until the tides turn. Her Dad is from Shetland. Those folks actually talk without moving their lips. I was a commercial diver in my youth so all I really hear is rushing water unless I can read your lips. I took him shooting a few years back when I lived in the desert but he couldn’t talk as much in the dry air. Out here the humidity seems to act like some kind of vocal cord lubricant. Jokers too. I’ve got my head buried in the engine of my boat adding some Seafoam to the oil and he is rambling about something important. Turns out to be a joke about an Irishman that I couldn’t understand but I needed to laugh my azz off or he’d tell me another. 81 years old and he has
eaten enough Mackeral and Turins eggs to feed a small city. It seems he’ll live to 137 if he can stay out of the cross-hairs of my Mother-in-Law. That woman is a certifiable ‘Bear Trap’. She’ll sweet talk you with shortbread and jam and walk your dumbass right into the trigger. I don’t get it. She is a direct descendant of William Wallace which could have something to do with it. My wife says to pay no mind because 2/3 of Scotland are direct descendants of William Wallace.


----------



## Flatband

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 371119
> 
> things are HEATING UP in Arkansas.
> Dang!


WOW! That is one good looking frame Joe! A Craftsman you are!


----------



## Dubroq

So I was shooting the ole Scout in the backyard, and the misses moseyed outside and asked if I would show her how!!!! Set her up with some rubber practice ammo and 10 shots later the got that satisfying PLINK of the can and she's hooked!!! "Now I see how much fun this is!!!" MAN I AM ONE STOKED HUBBY!!!

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Crepe myrtle natty WAY! overbanded for 8mm but fun









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Stankard757 said:


> Crepe myrtle natty WAY! overbanded for 8mm but fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Oh yeah. Def looks like a hand slap machine for 8mm. Lol


----------



## Stankard757

craigbutnotreally said:


> Oh yeah. Def looks like a hand slap machine for 8mm. Lol


I was being lazy didn't want to re band Either 3/4 or 5/8 straights also to lazy to measure. I'll have a nice bruise later

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Dubroq said:


> So I was shooting the ole Scout in the backyard, and the misses moseyed outside and asked if I would show her how!!!! Set her up with some rubber practice ammo and 10 shots later the got that satisfying PLINK of the can and she's hooked!!! "Now I see how much fun this is!!!" MAN I AM ONE STOKED HUBBY!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Very cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

love the crepe myrtle slings 
anybody else pronounce the crepe as "creepy" myrtle???


----------



## skarrd

as explanation,we had a neighbor in Yuma,AZ. when i was about 10,she was kinda creepy/scary


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## Ibojoe

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Joe, did you have to re-epoxy that one I assume ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Yeah, slipped it in there with a razor blade and just banded her up. She’s a nice straight shooter.


----------



## Ibojoe

Dubroq said:


> So I was shooting the ole Scout in the backyard, and the misses moseyed outside and asked if I would show her how!!!! Set her up with some rubber practice ammo and 10 shots later the got that satisfying PLINK of the can and she's hooked!!! "Now I see how much fun this is!!!" MAN I AM ONE STOKED HUBBY!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


That’s awesome buddy. I’ve always liked watching the Cooks shoot together on YouTube. They have a lot of fun. 
Fowler has them shootn the East Coast Slingshot Tournament on YouTube right now. 
Your gonna need some more equipment!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> yesterday.
> View attachment 371157


Hoggy Mild...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> That’s awesome buddy. I’ve always liked watching the Cooks shoot together on YouTube. They have a lot of fun.
> Fowler has them shootn the East Coast Slingshot Tournament on YouTube right now.
> Your gonna need some more equipment!!


I have never been able to get thru 30 seconds of any of his videos. The one he put up for the ECSST is no exception.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Yeah, slipped it in there with a razor blade and just banded her up. She’s a nice straight shooter.
> View attachment 371159
> View attachment 371160


Yep, very nice shooter…..I enjoyed it for the time I owned her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Working with this Georgia Peach 🍑 and Bill Monroe on the box....again.


----------



## hoggy

Phone is being wonky


----------



## hoggy

Flip clip torques


----------



## Ibojoe

Got Torque?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Got Torque?


Let us give props to it's designer. Simple-Shot put it in production, but _Mark Seljan_ designed it.

Thanks, Mark!














Torque Pendant


Torque Pendant (2017) Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in




sites.google.com


----------



## KawKan

Shot a new-to-me Hathcock Target Sniper I recently got from @Ipdvolvoz. I laced up a set of .50 Simple Shot butterfly bands and sent the 8mm steel downrange!








It shoots as good as it looks, and I love the walnut scales! Don't know who built it, but I'm a fan!


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Still on a tube bender. Gotta thank KawKan for that. I hated them for ages until I found out I was just overpowering them. I feel a little dirty saying that I think I might like them more than flats… Lol


----------



## Rb1984

craigbutnotreally said:


> Still on a tube bender. Gotta thank KawKan for that. I hated them for ages until I found out I was just overpowering them. I feel a little dirty saying that I think I might like them more than flats… Lol


What tube size and ammo size are you using?
👍🏼🎯


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Rb1984 said:


> What tube size and ammo size are you using?


1632, 33cm active, and 9.5mm ammo.


----------



## Rb1984

craigbutnotreally said:


> 1632, 33cm active, and 9.5mm ammo.


Thanks mate


----------



## Nosferatu

My scorpion just came in the mail today and I’m beyond pumped. I had to tweak my anchor point a little bit to dial it in, so I’m still getting used to that, but MY GOODNESS what an ergonomic frame!!!!! It’s my first pocket predator and I’m very excited about it.

Here’s how my first session went, definitely need to dial it in a little better but I think me and this frame are gonna get along great! 👍👍👍


----------



## Slide-Easy

Nosferatu said:


> My scorpion just came in the mail today and I’m beyond pumped. I had to tweak my anchor point a little bit to dial it in, so I’m still getting used to that, but MY GOODNESS what an ergonomic frame!!!!! It’s my first pocket predator and I’m very excited about it.
> 
> Here’s how my first session went, definitely need to dial it in a little better but I think me and this frame are gonna get along great! 👍👍👍
> 
> View attachment 371249


----------



## Rb1984

Nosferatu said:


> My scorpion just came in the mail today and I’m beyond pumped. I had to tweak my anchor point a little bit to dial it in, so I’m still getting used to that, but MY GOODNESS what an ergonomic frame!!!!! It’s my first pocket predator and I’m very excited about it.
> 
> Here’s how my first session went, definitely need to dial it in a little better but I think me and this frame are gonna get along great! 👍👍👍
> 
> View attachment 371249


Good slingshot mate! Enjoy it!🏄🚀🎯
I'm also waiting for two PocketPredator frames (hts and taurus ttf) I'm really impatient lol.


----------



## Nosferatu

Rb1984 said:


> Good slingshot mate! Enjoy it!🏄🚀🎯
> I'm also waiting for two PocketPredator frames (hts and taurus ttf) I'm really impatient lol.


The HTS and Taurus are definitely on my list! And a secret agent. Even if I can’t shoot little frames like that great, it looks so fun and pocketable.


----------



## Nosferatu

Rb1984 said:


> Good slingshot mate! Enjoy it!🏄🚀🎯
> I'm also waiting for two PocketPredator frames (hts and taurus ttf) I'm really impatient lol.


Also, waiting on frames while they’re in the mail makes me crazily impatient too! I checked the tracking at least twice a day since I ordered it 😂


----------



## skarrd

this one yesterday and a little while ago


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slide-Easy said:


> Let us give props to it's designer. Simple-Shot put it in production, but _Mark Seljan_ designed it.
> 
> Thanks, Mark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torque Pendant
> 
> 
> Torque Pendant (2017) Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sites.google.com


For all you Simple-Shot fans, here is the guy to thank...and he's a member.









Tremoside







www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Ibojoe

My younger brother came out sporting a TTF the other day and got me thinking……..
Remember when elastic was 10 1/2” wide? This is some original Simple Black. Not fast but smooooooth


----------



## Slide-Easy

Enjoying a Zone 7 Catapults, Gavel that, my friend, Tree Man made for me and listening to David Allan Coe on the box.


----------



## hoggy

Forkshooter TB builds today.


----------



## Nosferatu

hoggy said:


> Forkshooter TB builds today.
> View attachment 371267


Nice frames! Do you typically shoot from 10m?


----------



## Nosferatu

My new cheap little Ali Express frame (It was $4 shipped). No, it didn’t come with the Boba Fett mythosaur skull sticker on it 😂

At fairly close distances, I can shoot 1/4” steel *okay* with it. But the fun part is just how small it is. Put it in my pocket and forgot it was there…


----------



## bingo

using up these bands


----------



## hoggy

Nosferatu said:


> Nice frames! Do you typically shoot from 10m?


yes


----------



## Nosferatu

The Enzo is still my most accurate frame. Still trying to dial in my shooting with the new Scorpion I got yesterday.

Is this 10 m group “good”? I know good is subjective, but curious if this is decent or not.


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> Enjoying a Zone 7 Catapults, Gavel that, my friend, Tree Man made for me and listening to David Allan Coe on the box.
> View attachment 371263
> View attachment 371264
> View attachment 371265
> View attachment 371266


this song was written by my friend steve goodman"and he nsaid it was the perfect country and western song,so i wrote him back a said no it was not as he hadnt said anything about trucks,or trains,or momma,or gettin drunk,,,,,so he sat down and wrote this here,lol,Houston,Tx 1977-78,awesome show and an awesome performer


----------



## skarrd

Nosferatu said:


> The Enzo is still my most accurate frame. Still trying to dial in my shooting with the new Scorpion I got yesterday.
> 
> Is this 10 m group “good”? I know good is subjective, but curious if this is decent or not.
> 
> View attachment 371328


looks good to me


----------



## skarrd




----------



## Whytey

Yeah, I'm thinking my first foray into the BB scene seems to be working OK, 16 hits from 25.
PFS60 3/4 bf 6mm steel at 10m
Snipersling yellow 0.5 12-7.5 taper 280mm ABL.
I turned the can to show damage.


----------



## skarrd

cool,gotta love the BB/177 damage


----------



## Stankard757

Some SB 60 action w/.177









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

yay! more BBs,now i feel like shooting some,lol


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> cool,gotta love the BB/177 damage


Went with the slightly bigger 6mm but still bloody fiddly to handle and pouch set.😅
Had to stop short of a cut second go as sunset put the sun in my eyes.


----------



## hoggy

Robert Pursley Gasser. Hoggy seal of approval.


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> this song was written by my friend steve goodman"and he nsaid it was the perfect country and western song,so i wrote him back a said no it was not as he hadnt said anything about trucks,or trains,or momma,or gettin drunk,,,,,so he sat down and wrote this here,lol,Houston,Tx 1977-78,awesome show and an awesome performer


I never minded standing in the rain....


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> hat trick today.
> View attachment 371352


Hoggy Wild or Hoggy Mild?


----------



## Nosferatu

Tightening up my groups. Why is it that if I put up a spinner this size, I would have NO problem hitting it 10 or even 20 times in a row, but when I put up a paper target, everything instantly feels harder? 🤔 For some reason I feel like shooting at paper targets is more challenging and is helping my accuracy a lot more than spinners…


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Hoggy Wild is dead.


----------



## Nosferatu

hoggy said:


> hat trick today.
> View attachment 371352


Where did you get your hands on a pink torque? Looks sweet!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Hoggy Wild is dead.


No reason for the wow face. Hoggy Wild is dead, he doesn't use it anymore


----------



## KawKan

Nosferatu said:


> The Enzo is still my most accurate frame. Still trying to dial in my shooting with the new Scorpion I got yesterday.
> 
> Is this 10 m group “good”? I know good is subjective, but curious if this is decent or not.
> 
> View attachment 371328


Yeah, that's good shooting. Looks like 50 percent on the sticker. I'd say 80 percent would be excellent and 100 percent would be world class! But I'm pulling that out of the air!


----------



## KawKan

Nosferatu said:


> Tightening up my groups. Why is it that if I put up a spinner this size, I would have NO problem hitting it 10 or even 20 times in a row, but when I put up a paper target, everything instantly feels harder? 🤔 For some reason I feel like shooting at paper targets is more challenging and is helping my accuracy a lot more than spinners…
> 
> View attachment 371357


Excellent shooting!
And yes, paper has that effect on most of us!
She's a harsh mistress!


----------



## Nosferatu

KawKan said:


> Yeah, that's good shooting. Looks like 50 percent on the sticker. I'd say 80 percent would be excellent and 100 percent would be world class! But I'm pulling that out of the air!





KawKan said:


> Excellent shooting!
> And yes, paper has that effect on most of us!
> She's a harsh mistress!


Thanks for your input, Ray! I appreciate it.


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Enjoying a Zone 7 Catapults, Gavel that, my friend, Tree Man made for me and listening to David Allan Coe on the box.
> View attachment 371263
> View attachment 371264
> View attachment 371265
> View attachment 371266


Nice frame ! It is so amazing and inspiring how Chris does and keeps all those facets so clean with hand files. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

Holy wind Today lol it’s crazy


----------



## Stankard757

Putting these two new additions from @skarrd through their paces.
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

As they say, quit while you're ahead..... first 10m 6mm steelie shot today dead centre.🤔
Nah, I aint done yet.


----------



## skarrd

Nosferatu said:


> Tightening up my groups. Why is it that if I put up a spinner this size, I would have NO problem hitting it 10 or even 20 times in a row, but when I put up a paper target, everything instantly feels harder? 🤔 For some reason I feel like shooting at paper targets is more challenging and is helping my accuracy a lot more than spinners…
> 
> View attachment 371357


i know the feeling,you hit the spinners 10 for 10 then switch over to cutting a can,and cant even get close to hitting it,lol


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Putting these two new additions from @skarrd through their paces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Dang! i had completely forgotten i sent those -and another pkg too- been way to hectic the past 2 weeks,glad they made it and are gettin used


----------



## skarrd

just this one today,end of the day


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> just this one today,end of the day


Those air frames are great..... I never miss with mine.


----------



## skarrd

i know,its wierd how accurate they can be,,,,,,,,,,plus they drop in a pocket easier than just about any other sling i have,lol


----------



## hoggy

Nosferatu said:


> Where did you get your hands on a pink torque? Looks sweet!


got it off the raffle table at ECST and it's a SWEET shooter i call the Pink Panther.


----------



## Ibojoe

Holy cow it’s hot!!!!


----------



## Rb1984

Today slingshots and airguns (spring) with friends.
HTS and Scout with 7 and 8mm steel.
Airguns .22 pellets.

Greetings mates🎯👍🏼🚀


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 371433
> 
> Holy cow it’s hot!!!!


Beautiful sling, love me some Jade G10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## hoggy

Lucky 7 today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Boys, would you look at this Arkansas Beauty? 
You can't buy a fork like this...its pure love and kindness that gets something like this to show up in your mailbox.
I thank you Joe! 
I hope we can work out a deal for one of your latest builds, they are spectacular.
Today, I will put, at the very minimum, 600 rounds thru this fine fork...and enjoy every release.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 371433
> 
> Holy cow it’s hot!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Some J5’s out in force. 
Happy Father’s Day friends!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 371508
> Some J5’s out in force.
> Happy Father’s Day friends!!


The one in the middle is a _'Proper Fork'..._


----------



## Stankard757

Yardwork done Chunk and Halberd w/8mm steelies. 

Happy Fathers Day!!!









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> View attachment 371541


🦋 and flowers make for a pretty pic.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> 🦋 and flowers make for a pretty pic.


Ya nice to see them after that winter 🥶


----------



## Nosferatu

Just put these up in the willing to trade forum. I took a last few shots with each of them today to confirm they’re not my favorites.


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> Ya nice to see them after that winter 🥶


Winter is here with flowers too, temp ranges 0-25C


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Winter is here with flowers too, temp ranges 0-25C


I drove home this morning it’s was 8 c 🥶 we got to 16c today. Have not ever put jacket in closet yet 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ibojoe

Isn’t that like 40 real degrees?🤣


----------



## Reed Lukens

Nosferatu said:


> Just put these up in the willing to trade forum. I took a last few shots with each of them today to confirm they’re not my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 371585


Every time that I look at my Axiom Ocularis... I think about selling it because it's just flat out ugly, you know 🤣 
Then I pick it up/ shoot it/ and it hits dead center on my targets every time being one of the most accurate shooters out there... So back it goes into my box... lol.


----------



## Whytey

Ibojoe said:


> Isn’t that like 40 real degrees?🤣


0 is freeze & 100 is boil..... makes sense 😜


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Isn’t that like 40 real degrees?🤣


46.4 f haha I forget about you old dudes and your Fahrenheit 🙃


----------



## skarrd

i love the metric system,funny story,when i was a much ,much younger man,i had a friend with a Norton 850 commando,said it was the fastest thing on 2 wheels,and let me take it for a spin,man oh man i thought i wa sreally doing something when the speedo hit 230,,,,,,didnt realize till much later that was kilometers per hour, lol


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> i love the metric system,funny story,when i was a much ,much younger man,i had a friend with a Norton 850 commando,said it was the fastest thing on 2 wheels,and let me take it for a spin,man oh man i thought i wa sreally doing something when the speedo hit 230,,,,,,didnt realize till much later that was kilometers per hour, lol


Ya like your signs on the road 50 miles next stop 🛑 sure is a lot longer than our 50 lol . Man 230 km still cooking haha


----------



## skarrd

yeah the speedo went to 260 and i didnt beleive it,but when the white stripes went from a solid line to a razor blade line i let off the gas,lol,lots more power,just ran out of balls,theres only a certain amount of immortality that goes along with 22 years old,lol


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> yeah the speedo went to 260 and i didnt beleive it,but when the white stripes went from a solid line to a razor blade line i let off the gas,lol,lots more power,just ran out of balls,theres only a certain amount of immortality that goes along with 22 years old,lol


Little bro had a CBR 600 RR was a little death trap to you hit a turtle or groundhog them speeds you dead


----------



## skarrd

truth,i orked with a guy who hit a cat at 75-80 mph and he was Messed up,lol.
sorry brett wherever you are.,but it was funny and you lived thru it


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Boys, would you look at this Chilean Beauty? A wide-gap, Samurai Conus, all the way from the deserts of Chile.
You can't buy a fork like this...its pure love and kindness that gets something like this to show up in your mailbox.

I thank you Arturo and look forward to the next one.


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## KawKan

Had a good session with this "Ghost" made by ForkshooterTB. Works great for me banded up with GZK .62 cut for semi-butterfly. Shooting 3/8" steel.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Ya nice to see them after that winter


Jason, I thought it was always Winter up there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ryan43

Same thing I have been shooting for the past couple of weeks. Jade HTS sniper sling .50 and 10 mm glass marbles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Extra session today. Shot 5/16" steel with the one I wear on my wrist all the time.








I actually shoot more 9mm clays with this set up, but the steel is more fun with cans!


----------



## Portboy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Jason, I thought it was always Winter up there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


The snow garders are starting to come out that’s a good sign


----------



## Stankard757

Back out with the PFS 60 and .177









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> Boys, would you look at this Chilean Beauty? A wide-gap, Samurai Conus, all the way from the deserts of Chile.
> You can't buy a fork like this...its pure love and kindness that gets something like this to show up in your mailbox.
> 
> I thank you Arturo and look forward to the next one.
> View attachment 371631
> View attachment 371632
> View attachment 371633
> View attachment 371634
> View attachment 371635


That is definatly a beauty


----------



## skarrd

KawKan said:


> Extra session today. Shot 5/16" steel with the one I wear on my wrist all the time.
> View attachment 371647
> 
> I actually shoot more 9mm clays with this set up, but the steel is more fun with cans!


great minds,lol


----------



## skarrd

a little guerillla shooting in the woods,back pasture and back yard today,Kawkan apparently frameless today too







5/16s steels and 3/8 clays


----------



## raventree78

Shot this quartet this morning  once I got warmed up I was connecting pretty good. Then I pulled out the beauty that Ibojoe made for me, couldn't hardly miss with it  That one's a triple threat: great to look at, great to hold and great to shoot! Hope y'all hare having a good day  BTW the fork tie came loose on the last shot of the day.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> The snow garders are starting to come out that’s a good sign
> View attachment 371648


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


>


There harmless man we only have one poison snake here . Funny thing one my cityit buddy’s got bit by a spike tail last summer and did think he needed go hospital. Some people have no idea


----------



## Ibojoe

raventree78 said:


> Shot this quartet this morning  once I got warmed up I was connecting pretty good. Then I pulled out the beauty that Ibojoe made for me, couldn't hardly miss with it  That one's a triple threat: great to look at, great to hold and great to shoot! Hope y'all hare having a good day  BTW the fork tie came loose on the last shot of the day.
> View attachment 371660
> View attachment 371661


You have sure taken care of that baby. 
Still got a lot of shine on it. 
Glad you like it brother.


----------



## Ibojoe

Sweatn and Swattn. 
Summer in Arkansas 🤣


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 371663
> 
> Sweatn and Swattn.
> Summer in Arkansas 🤣


GREAT DAY IN THE MORNING!!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this New Jersey Beauty that my friend, Chris, sent me. Again, it was love and kindness that got this to show up in my mailbox, not cash-money. She is a real straight shooter.


----------



## Slingshot28

Walking and shooting today


----------



## hoggy

3/4" hdpe SmosSlings Sasquatch with gypsy tabbed looped tubes.


----------



## Stankard757

8 frame with 3/8 mudballs and hdpe lizard w/ .177









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> 8 frame with 3/8 mudballs and hdpe lizard w/ .177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Them 8 frames not bad little frames 😉 I like mine . There not much to look at but they feel good and shoot well and pretty tough


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Them 8 frames not bad little frames  I like mine . There not much to look at but they feel good and shoot well and pretty tough


Keep mine in my work bag along with a bag of mudballs 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Keep mine in my work bag along with a bag of mudballs
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Mud balls 🤦‍♂️ The mud balls I rolled the other week Abby cat 🐈 got into them living room looked like pebble beach 🏖. But I think she had a blast 💥😂


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this New Mexican Beauty this morning. I love the narrow width and fork gap. This design is a true winner, and pretty as a girl.
Thanks again, John. It was a welcome surprise when you sent it to me...
Kindness begets Kindness...


----------



## raventree78

You know we are a blessed bunch of folks, our hobby can be accomplished with the most basic of equipment and also inspired us to create the most elegant of equipment. Either way we can have fun and enjoy our time. Plus we have one of the, if not the, least toxic communities on the Internet. Enjoy our hobby, sport and community and be thankful, I know I am!


----------



## devils son in law

raventree78 said:


> You know we are a blessed bunch of folks, our hobby can be accomplished with the most basic of equipment and also inspired us to create the most elegant of equipment. Either way we can have fun and enjoy our time. Plus we have one of the, if not the, least toxic communities on the Internet. Enjoy our hobby, sport and community and be thankful, I know I am!


I agree 100% 

I belong to a few other forums where nobody really interacts and when they do it's just to put someone down or to start an argument!


----------



## Slide-Easy

raventree78 said:


> You know we are a blessed bunch of folks, our hobby can be accomplished with the most basic of equipment and also inspired us to create the most elegant of equipment. Either way we can have fun and enjoy our time. Plus we have one of the, if not the, least toxic communities on the Internet. Enjoy our hobby, sport and community and be thankful, I know I am!


The kindness and generosity that the members of this forum have shown me has humbled me on more than one occasion...I am glad to still be here with you all, as I am a three time loser, but I have never meant any harm to any one. I was just a little mal-adjusted to how this whole thing was done and needed to get my mind right. I thank you all for having me around and those of you that 'went to bat' on my behalf, in my absence. Thank You!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

raventree78 said:


> You know we are a blessed bunch of folks, our hobby can be accomplished with the most basic of equipment and also inspired us to create the most elegant of equipment. Either way we can have fun and enjoy our time. Plus we have one of the, if not the, least toxic communities on the Internet. Enjoy our hobby, sport and community and be thankful, I know I am!


Amen Robert, I’ll definitely 2nd that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

This is an awesome place to hang out for sure.


----------



## hoggy

great folks, great forum.


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Nosferatu

Shooting the brooks rifle frame from cromag and loving it! I’m a HS teacher and today was the last day for the kids so life is good! 🤙🤙🤙


----------



## skarrd

plinkin with these 2 today,to hot for anything serious


----------



## Ibojoe

getting out early to beat the heat. 
Can’t beat the mosquitoes though.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 371804
> 
> getting out early to beat the heat.
> Can’t beat the mosquitoes though.


That sure is a fine looking fork.


----------



## Nosferatu

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 371804
> 
> getting out early to beat the heat.
> Can’t beat the mosquitoes though.


The curve on that looks amazing!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 371804
> 
> getting out early to beat the heat.
> Can’t beat the mosquitoes though.


Beautiful frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Whytey

The PFS MULE is truely a pleasant frame to sling.


----------



## Stankard757

OG Black Widow full BF and the PB Lizard









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

black widdow is 1 of my faves,never tried it BF tho,,,,,,,,,oh boy here i go again,LOL


----------



## skarrd

today cans and spinners,


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Banging gongs for the Yuppies with this New Mexican Beauty, once again. I wanted you all to see it, once again....this design is a tack-driver, once again.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

looks the same, once again. 🤣 🤣 🤡


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Why do you feel the need to annoy your neighbors?



Slide-Easy said:


> Banging gongs for the Yuppies with this New Mexican Beauty, once again. I wanted you all to see it, once again....this design is a tack-driver, once again.
> View attachment 371904
> View attachment 371905


----------



## Slide-Easy

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Why do you feel the need to annoy your neighbors?


I guess, because I am _Grumpy.  _But, I could never match the decibels created by their own power tools, pets and children. Here is the back story:









Range


Here is my normal range on the left in the pic. Under the Christmas tree was a pellet rifle target/trap with two small (2") orange flippers. They are on the right in the pic. The targets are 35-40 yards out. At this distance, I was not sure I could hit them. Well, I could 3 out of 5 shots. At...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Slide-Easy said:


> Banging gongs for the Yuppies with this New Mexican Beauty, once again. I wanted you all to see it, once again....this design is a tack-driver, once again.
> 
> Busting Balls man, it just cracks me up that some of you guys post the same slings ever day. Nice looking one though .


----------



## Slide-Easy

I was hoping it made you grin like Jason and The Bloodhounds or my Unashamed, Dastardly, Disheartening acts of _Begging_....by the way, 'Buddy, can you spare me some change for Bands?'


----------



## hoggy

Ergo Ranger drillin' it, and the rest as well.


----------



## Slingshot28

tick pfs today


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Dude, PM me about bands if you are looking. I found the ones I like, you can have the others if you want. @Slide-Easy


----------



## Northerner

Chinese Tianpeng (piggy) frame with .45mm BSB white latex. The rubber cut is 15mm x 11mm x 185mm and my draw length is 32". Very mild draw weight but good velocity with light ammo. Pop cans don't stand a chance! 

177cal BB = 265-270 fps
7mm steel = 225-230 fps











.


----------



## Nosferatu

Shooting my new small fork natty from @devils son in law 

More details to come on this and the other frame I got in a trade. Suffice it to say he hooked me up!!! 👍👍👍


----------



## Ibojoe

Peach beauty from Skarrd. 
Smooth as silk.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Dude, PM me about bands if you are looking. I found the ones I like, you can have the others if you want. @Slide-Easy


Brother, I really appreciate the kindness. For this instance it was better to beg than to receive. You know like they say: 'It is better to give than to receive'....but I have an idea. Send it to the next New Member that you know is serious about our sport, on my behalf.

Thanks...and remember, sometimes it is better to _Beg_ than to Receive.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Nosferatu said:


> Shooting my new small fork natty from @devils son in law
> 
> More details to come on this and the other frame I got in a trade. Suffice it to say he hooked me up!!! 👍👍👍


Looks just the right size, to me.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Sounds good, I have hooked up several new members and will keep doing so. 




Slide-Easy said:


> Brother, I really appreciate the kindness. For this instance it was better to beg than to receive. You know like they say: 'It is better to give than to receive'....but I have an idea. Send it to the next New Member that you know is serious about our sport, on my behalf.
> 
> Thanks...and remember, sometimes it is better to _Beg_ than to Receive.


----------



## Portboy

The go bag is getting out control


----------



## Ryan43

Changing things up today shooting my J5 true blood and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> The go bag is getting out control
> View attachment 371958


Lol had to clean mine out the other day..Ran out of room for the ammo

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Nice little frame this one


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Lol had to clean mine out the other day..Ran out of room for the ammo
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I still jam so more in there but guess a fella only shoot one at a time . Kinda wish I was an octopus 🐙 hehehe


----------



## Stankard757

Ply PFS w/.177









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Ply PFS w/.177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Did you know the copper bb fly about 25 fps faster than the silver ones 😉😁


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Did you know the copper bb fly about 25 fps faster than the silver ones


Nope. With gzk .6 @ 1/4 inch straight maxed out they both will rip a can

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Stankard757 said:


> Nope. With gzk .6 @ 1/4 inch straight maxed out they both will rip a can
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Jeez Now you got me wanting weigh them and compare

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Jeez Now you got me wanting weigh them and compare
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I love bb there a hoot 🦉 keep ‘em straight @Stankard757


----------



## Ibojoe

Ryan43 said:


> Changing things up today shooting my J5 true blood and 1/4 in steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ryan, that’s one fine slingshot! Joey does such clean work. Love that Jade!


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> The go bag is getting out control
> View attachment 371958


 Brother it is a thing! I can’t even wear pants with cargo pockets without having 6 frames with me. 🤣 Seems strange to go out with just one.


----------



## raventree78

Had a lot of fun shooting this trio this morning. Beautiful morning for slinging, mild temps, no wind and just a pretty day over all


----------



## Ryan43

Ibojoe said:


> Ryan, that’s one fine slingshot! Joey does such clean work. Love that Jade!


I will agree. Thank you Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Banging gongs for the Yuppies with this fork that I begged off Chris, the Tree Man...


----------



## Dubroq

Just got it banded up and took my first shots with it!! First natural in the books!!









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Dubroq said:


> Just got it banded up and took my first shots with it!! First natural in the books!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


 Take it over to the Eastern Shore and shoot it.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my J5 pocket parasite and 177 cal bbs this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug

Shooting at the new BB dedicated box.


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Brother it is a thing! I can’t even wear pants with cargo pockets without having 6 frames with me. 🤣 Seems strange to go out with just one.


Haha ya I hear you on this . Had a sexy little mnr girl roll up on me the other day if she comes back I at least have a frame for her to shoot 😎


----------



## KawKan

Shooting 9mm clay with a ply flat top Jelly Bean!








Fun shooting!


----------



## Stankard757

KawKan said:


> Shooting 9mm clay with a ply flat top Jelly Bean!
> View attachment 371999
> 
> Fun shooting!


Love a JellyBean. Got an OG SS hdpe one. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Little blue for a few shots


----------



## Ibojoe

KawKan said:


> Shooting 9mm clay with a ply flat top Jelly Bean!
> View attachment 371999
> 
> Fun shooting!


That clay was popping that can pretty good. Nice shootn Ray!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Ryan43 said:


> Absolutely punishing the spinners this evening. My Pride scorpion  and 1/4 in steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like your spin trap?! I love mine and beautiful frame as well!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Little blue for a few shots
> View attachment 372030


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 372037


Puppy better than the homeless kid haha


----------



## Ryan43

Jcharmin92 said:


> How do you like your spin trap?! I love mine and beautiful frame as well!


I really like the spin trap. This is my third year with it and have had absolutely no issues with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this baby today at can and spinners,that blue bunny from stankard can sure take some hits 








and this one tonite at flys,junebugs and a wasp,all deceased as we type/speak


----------



## skarrd

tomorroh the 3 amigas,1632-2040-1842 [L to R]
and the paracords are 550-750-1/4 inch
guerilla sniping in the woods down the way 
hopefully🤞🤞


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> and this one tonite at flys,junebugs and a wasp,all deceased as we type/speak
> View attachment 372047
> View attachment 372048


Them's some funny looking nunchucks..... ooooh it's a bug swatter.


----------



## Whytey

Again..... my favorite pfs full🦋 setup, 8mm with the wee axe


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> Them's some funny looking nunchucks..... ooooh it's a bug swatter.


so much more fun than a regular flyswatter and it will kill beetles and wasps[which we have a plethora of down here]


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Ryan43 said:


> I really like the spin trap. This is my third year with it and have had absolutely no issues with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on! Same my only issue was the big ol target system they come with that doesn't work too well 😆


----------



## Jcharmin92

Trying out the new one shoots just like the other I built.


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Trying out the new one shoots just like the other I built.
> View attachment 372090


That’s it eh it could have gold inlays and diamonds 💎 with platinum tips still shoot same as the other one haha . Seems it comes down to the person yanking on band set 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> That’s it eh it could have gold inlays and diamonds 💎 with platinum tips still shoot same as the other one haha . Seems it comes down to the person yanking on band set 🤦‍♂️


Lol yep or no frame at all it's all the same thats why I chuckle a bit when people want to know measurements of fork width.


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Lol yep or no frame at all it's all the same thats why I chuckle a bit when people want to know measurements of fork width.


What I do find is you use same frame for a good month or more and same band set and pouches you get good . Like the 3 frames I just made all the same but 1/4 different in sizes of fork width . I am tagging targets well the first one that I used the most the bigger blue one just not hitting as well . Guess muscle memory throws you off . Well that’s my theory anyway.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> What I do find is you use same frame for a good month or more and same band set and pouches you get good . Like the 3 frames I just made all the same but 1/4 different in sizes of fork width . I am tagging targets well the first one that I used the most the bigger blue one just not hitting as well . Guess muscle memory throws you off . Well that’s my theory anyway.


Not bragging haha but I need only about 4 shots to adjust the only thing that'll throw me off is if I switched to ttf which will never happen lol


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Not bragging haha but I need only about 4 shots to adjust the only thing that'll throw me off is if I switched to ttf which will never happen lol


Mmmm my muscles are older I guess they don’t like change 😁 ya young buck hahaha


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Mmmm my muscles are older I guess they don’t like change 😁 ya young buck hahaha


Lmao this may be true but you got that old man strength though 💪 i just hope my vision doesn't get any worse because if so I'll have to start wearing glasses and do a face anchor then I'll probably suck at shooting haha


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Lmao this may be true but you got that old man strength though 💪 i just hope my vision doesn't get any worse because if so I'll have to start wearing glasses and do a face anchor then I'll probably suck at shooting haha


Man it’s happens the best of us buckle up bro . I used be the guy reading tap sizes and drill bit sizes to the old guys now I am taking pics my phone blowing them up to read them haha . All the stuff the old guys told me are coming true joy oh joy . I fought hard not to get reading glasses for the shop but just got the point I can’t read a paint can fine print . Now I got reading bifocals safety glass in shop and dollar store reading glass stashed around like a squirrel 🐿


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Man it’s happens the best of us buckle up bro . I used be the guy reading tap sizes and drill bit sizes to the old guys now I am taking pics my phone blowing them up to read them haha . All the stuff the old guys told me are coming true joy oh joy . I fought hard not to get reading glasses for the shop but just got the point I can’t read a paint can fine print . Now I got reading bifocals safety glass in shop and dollar store reading glass stashed around like a squirrel 🐿


Man I know it I always listen well when someone passes that knowledge then I try and prevent it haha. I eat pretty well and drink so much water it's not even funny! So hopefully I can hold onto this youth for as long as possible. On a positive note about my eyes I had a check up a few months ago and the doc said I'll never need reading glasses 🤓. He said my eyes are built for staring at shit up close haha now move it back about 20ft then it starts to blur.


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Man I know it I always listen well when someone passes that knowledge then I try and prevent it haha. I eat pretty well and drink so much water it's not even funny! So hopefully I can hold onto this youth for as long as possible. On a positive note about my eyes I had a check up a few months ago and the doc said I'll never need reading glasses 🤓. He said my eyes are built for staring at shit up close haha now move it back about 20ft then it starts to blur.


As my Jon friend would say 😉


----------



## Ibojoe

Some one post a slingshot please!🤣








Short draw??? First time in years. 
USOP.70.


----------



## Dubroq

I'm holding off posting my morning session as the USPS says I'm expecting 2 packages today.......#HopesForSlingMail

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Puppy better than the homeless kid haha


But the intention is the same.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shot this one yesterday and this morning.


----------



## pirateking

Found some 13.mm so here's one from 2014... NOT a pfs...


----------



## Stankard757

Jcharmin92 said:


> Lmao this may be true but you got that old man strength though  i just hope my vision doesn't get any worse because if so I'll have to start wearing glasses and do a face anchor then I'll probably suck at shooting haha


What's glasses got to do with it. I shoot BF everything. 

That's it I'm telling "Hey @KawKan the youngun is making fun of us" 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

Stankard757 said:


> What's glasses got to do with it. I shoot BF everything.
> 
> That's it I'm telling "Hey @KawKan the youngun is making fun of us"
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


😄😂🤫 Lmao not making fun just stating facts haha I wear glasses and tried it and shot the frames right off my face lol


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> What's glasses got to do with it. I shoot BF everything.
> 
> That's it I'm telling "Hey @KawKan the youngun is making fun of us"
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Stankard757 said:


> What's glasses got to do with it. I shoot BF everything.
> 
> That's it I'm telling "Hey [USER=7556]@KawKan[/U


ha ha ha


----------



## hoggy

Jcharmin92 said:


> 😄😂🤫 Lmao not making fun just stating facts haha I wear glasses and tried it and shot the frames right off my face lol


What's up with that? Lol.


----------



## Jcharmin92

hoggy said:


> What's up with that? Lol.


Not to sure maybe a rookie mistake lol I anchor the bands on my cheekbone and it doesn't work well while wearing glasses


----------



## hoggy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Not to sure maybe a rookie mistake lol I anchor the bands on my cheekbone and it doesn't work well while wearing glasses


cool, i understand that. i sometimes anchor as high as the bottom of my nose, but only short or long draw, not butterfly.


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Whytey

Jcharmin92 said:


> Not to sure maybe a rookie mistake lol I anchor the bands on my cheekbone and it doesn't work well while wearing glasses


Reckon you should go with the minimalist John Lennon style glasses.


----------



## Jcharmin92

hoggy said:


> cool, i understand that. i sometimes anchor as high as the bottom of my nose, but only short or long draw, not butterfly.


I'm more like 3/4 butterfly but my glasses are bigger military style frames so that doesn't help lol


----------



## Ryan43

HTS tonight sniper sling .50 1/4 in steel at 20 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> today.
> View attachment 372105


The top right, is right.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Whytey said:


> Reckon you should go with the minimalist John Lennon style glasses.


That's what my wife wears haha not really my style. I try not to wear my glasses as much as possible it's not good for the eyes anyways


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> That's what my wife wears haha not really my style. I try not to wear my glasses as much as possible it's not good for the eyes anyways


The sun no good for eyes either I got shades on anytime outside and safety on at work . Man winter time mid day you need em man the sun off snow crazy harsh on me anyway 
Lot people hate shades on people they can’t read ya haha


----------



## skarrd

the "chunk" today with 5/8s marbles-long story,lol


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this 'Tupperware' fork that I begged off John Jeffries, thru Simon at Wasp...and enjoying it, the begging that is.


----------



## KawKan

Old school!








Shooting marbles! Tubes on tabs on a locust natty.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Still no shooting until after the July 7th when I box up the in-laws and mail them back to Scotland. Fortunately they’ll be here as we celebrate the stomping of the Red Coats on July 4th. They aren’t big fans of the Queens Army either but their own slavery was established many moons ago so they just paddle along. Since I cannot wax my Monkey without interruption I decided to wax






















my Mule late last night instead. A buffing wheel and some Carnuba Car Wax and my Original by Toddy Mule (with a small Mo-dification) and this baby is looking sweet and ready for my next outing!


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Still no shooting until after the July 7th when I box up the in-laws and mail them back to Scotland. Fortunately they’ll be here as we celebrate the stomping of the Red Coats on July 4th. They aren’t big fans of the Queens Army either but their own slavery was established many moons ago so they just paddle along. Since I cannot wax my Monkey without interruption I decided to wax
> View attachment 372158
> View attachment 372159
> View attachment 372160
> 
> my Mule late last night instead. A buffing wheel and some Carnuba Car Wax and my Original by Toddy Mule (with a small Mo-dification) and this baby is looking sweet and ready for my next outing!


Mo, why can't you shoot around the in-laws, I forgot.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> Mo, why can't you shoot around the in-laws, I forgot.


For starters they can’t stop talking and they cannot be left alone for too long or they get into trouble. Like wandering off to a pub. I used to take Pops on walk-n-shoots a few years back but he is 81 and a touch wobbly. I can’t have him falling down a hill or stepping in front of a target.


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> For starters they can’t stop talking and they cannot be left alone for too long or they get into trouble. Like wandering off to a pub. I used to take Pops on walk-n-shoots a few years back but he is 81 and a touch wobbly. I can’t have him falling down a hill or stepping in front of a target.


 Thanks Moses, I needed a laugh...


----------



## Slingshot28

J5 Lbs still practicing floating anchor, not much better but getting there.


----------



## raventree78

Just one today, this set up with 5/16 shredded the can in less than 25 shots, fastest cut I've ever had with 5/16.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> Thanks Moses, I needed a laugh...


Lucky for you. I’ve been in tears since June 7th. 😳🙈🙊🙉🤫🥸🤣


----------



## Stankard757

Birch split frame OPFS and butcher block ICE w/8mm









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

This one today


----------



## pyzdra1

PAO


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## skarrd

2 for tuesday






















that blue rabbit has tken dozens of hits with clay and steels,still holding up,i think the duck is giving him some JuJu,,,,


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> 2 for tuesday
> View attachment 372181
> View attachment 372182
> View attachment 372183
> 
> that blue rabbit has tken dozens of hits with clay and steels,still holding up,i think the duck is giving him some JuJu,,,,


I've had one of those last over 7 months. Only kicked the bucket when I left it out overnight this past winter @ 5 degrees, it shattered the next morning when I shot it.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

at 5 degrees i would have shattered just moving around


----------



## Ibojoe

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> This one today
> View attachment 372166


Now that’s more like the Grampa Grumpy I know. 
I must have been mistaken seeing you with a big ol handful of orange plastic. 
Glad you’re back posting GG!!!


----------



## Jcharmin92

This PFS from brother @skarrd. I went a different route with this set up and threw some tubes on instead of the usual flats! Not a bad little shooter!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bangin' gongs for the Yuppies this morning with a Taurus Pro, prototype while my Purpleheart Taurus Pro is getting a prosthesis at a hospital in Waco, TX. This is a real tack-driver. It shoots as straight as a laser-beam and points as natural as a German Shorthaired.


----------



## Portboy

The can vandal posted a pic of a slingers bug killer . I made one up man you want make sure you contact something if not ya know it 😳


----------



## Ryan43

GZK crazy power mini this afternoon 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> The can vandal posted a pic of a slingers bug killer . I made one up man you want make sure you contact something if not ya know it 😳
> View attachment 372220


 Why?


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Why?


Dunno you like fly in yo beer 🍺 because I don’t like 
Anything that fly. Why don’t u come my house in spring and we see how ya feel 😁


----------



## Portboy

We’ll stared out shooting Hai style with clay and I not so good long draw 🤷‍♂️ Than went to short draw bb and my favourite band busted f#ck me I got 2000 or more out this band set was the sweetheart of bands 😁 than tried long draw 1/4 and can’t do that sitting down than changed to ttf short draw and I can kill that I love it 🙃 ttf with the right frame rocks people


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Why?


Dude you ever hear of moose fly or deer fly or black fly lol man I let you in the loop they take chunks out yo a$$ than the moquitos start on ya she a dog eat dog world of bugs here .


----------



## raventree78

pyzdra1 said:


> PAO



Man I like that, if you don't mind, could you share where you got it from? thanks


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> This PFS from brother @skarrd. I went a different route with this set up and threw some tubes on instead of the usual flats! Not a bad little shooter!
> View attachment 372197


Glad you like it diggin the Gypsy tabs


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> The can vandal posted a pic of a slingers bug killer . I made one up man you want make sure you contact something if not ya know it 😳
> View attachment 372220


i like that paratassle on the end,might work better than my leather flapdoodle thing i have on the end of mine,and i use a stick also,lol


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> Dude you ever hear of moose fly or deer fly or black fly lol man I let you in the loop they take chunks out yo a$$ than the moquitos start on ya she a dog eat dog world of bugs here .


No mate but we have something similar here, bloody horse flies..... mongrel persistent buggers they are. Got mozzies all year round that always find me within minutes of being outside too.


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> Glad you like it diggin the Gypsy tabs


Love it man it shoots great and so far so good with the tubes!


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> No mate but we have something similar here, bloody horse flies..... mongrel persistent buggers they are. Got mozzies all year round that always find me within minutes of being outside too.


Dude you got no idea of it here you are lunch. Not many big game eat you but bugged get ya . I seen a guy stealing a car go into bush and come out 10 minutes later and said arrest me .


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> Dude you got no idea of it here you are lunch. Not many big game eat you but bugged get ya . I seen a guy stealing a car go into bush and come out 10 minutes later and said arrest me .


Yeah but nah..... you can come visit me.


----------



## hoggy

4 favey faves today.


----------



## Slingshot28

.6 17-12 and 8mm steel. Lbs baby!!!


----------



## Portboy

same as yesterday ttf ring finger


----------



## Portboy

Man love this little guy 😀


----------



## skarrd

made a new one and now there aint a fly/wasp/horsefly in sight,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,








Also banded this up last night and shot short range-insomnia range-bands were a bit "strong" for 18 feet so got started on a can outside ,much better


----------



## bigdh2000

Too much family in town to shoot...but I did get to swing by yesterday and work a trade with @SLING-N-SHOT

More information to follow when the video is ready and I have had time to look through everything carefully..


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bigdh2000 said:


> Too much family in town to shoot...but I did get to swing by yesterday and work a trade with @SLING-N-SHOT
> 
> More information to follow when the video is ready and I have had time to look through everything carefully..


And boyz did I get a doozy ! 

I will post some good pics when the sun comes out, kind of overcast in Georgia today.

Thank you so much again for the trade Dan, and it was great seeing and talking with you again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Taking a little vacation time so I was down in the basement shooting one of the new frames I just got from John[mention]Booral121 [/mention] , and I know it is me because I don’t get to shoot very often, but I am kind of all over the place with it but still not a bad shooter at all very nice. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Island made




----------



## Ibojoe

hoggy said:


> 4 favey faves today.
> View attachment 372272


You got that Torque lined out. Nice shootn!








Still learning about this one


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> You got that Torque lined out. Nice shootn!
> View attachment 372362
> 
> Still learning about this one


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ringshooter with flat bands today.


----------



## Ibojoe

Just got this red hot chilli pepper from JCharmin. It’s a can buster!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 372372
> 
> Just got this red hot chilli pepper from JCharmin. It’s a can buster!


Nice!


----------



## Stankard757

Lil natty and skarrd Wedge









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Shot this ply copy of the Bill Hays Ringfinger Hunter. 








Bill posted a template for his original version - for tubes - years ago. I have his current version in G10 and used it model this one. It's a wonderful shooter. Banded up here for 3/8-inch steel and a 36-inch draw. This is a 20-10 taper with .40 latex.


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## raventree78

hoggy said:


> yesterday.
> View attachment 372395



Awww man Hoggy, how you like that shooter? thanks


----------



## hoggy

raventree78 said:


> Awww man Hoggy, how you like that shooter? thanks


i shoot it and the original pinch grip. the Torque X is suited for pinch grip. what i mean is, in pinch grip it's still filling the hand. when i shoot the original pinch grip it still fills the hand, but the X feels more ergo.


----------



## Slide-Easy

What a comforatable ride this fork is....when drawn and raised, it points naturally with no fan-danny before release. Stiking gongs for the yuppies early this morning after being awakened by their insecure dogs, that think the sky is falling.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

KawKan said:


> Shot this ply copy of the Bill Hays Ringfinger Hunter.
> View attachment 372385
> 
> Bill posted a template for his original version - for tubes - years ago. I have his current version in G10 and used it model this one. It's a wonderful shooter. Banded up here for 3/8-inch steel and a 36-inch draw. This is a 20-10 taper with .40 latex.


Nice Ray, and I hate to tell you this brother…..but you’re balls are rusting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> What a comforatable ride this fork is....when drawn and raised, it points naturally with no fan-danny before release. Stiking gongs for the yuppies early this morning after being awakened by their insecure dogs, that think the sky is falling.
> View attachment 372398
> View attachment 372399


I don’t know what it is about that Jade G10 that’s so appealing ( it’s green, that’s a given ) but it is beautiful to me, and that frame by [mention]Bill Hays [/mention] is an absolute stunner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## KawKan

I love the fact that Simple Shot "improved" the Torque by removing the tube features. And @hoggy adds tabs for tubes! But, tabs are my favorite way to shoot tubes anyhow.



hoggy said:


> yesterday.
> View attachment 372395


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I don’t know what it is about that Jade G10 that’s so appealing ( it’s green, that’s a given ) but it is beautiful to me, and that frame by [mention]Bill Hays [/mention] is an absolute stunner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


It allows light to filter thu it...


----------



## Ryan43

I picked this one up this week. My second pocket parasite and 1/4 steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Bootstrap and Lil natty









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> It allows light to filter thu it...


Maybe that’s it Stuart……


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Maybe that’s it Stuart……
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


It is for me.


----------



## hoggy

Ghost Sniper drillin' it today.


----------



## raventree78

hoggy said:


> i shoot it and the original pinch grip. the Torque X is suited for pinch grip. what i mean is, in pinch grip it's still filling the hand. when i shoot the original pinch grip, it feels choked up.


I got ya, sounds like I need to get me one of the new Torque X's


----------



## raventree78

Took this pair out to the range today, got some good shots in before the shoulder began to protest.


----------



## Ibojoe

Ryan43 said:


> I picked this one up this week. My second pocket parasite and 1/4 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that’s a knock out! Love that red.


----------



## Ibojoe

hoggy said:


> Ghost Sniper drillin' it today.
> View attachment 372423


Drillin is right. Good shootn Hoggy!!


----------



## hoggy

Ibojoe said:


> Drillin is right. Good shootn Hoggy!!


thanks brofiger


----------



## Ibojoe

Rippin em with this little Osage Pocket Parasite.


----------



## hoggy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 372466
> View attachment 372467
> Rippin em with this little Osage Pocket Parasite.


SWEET


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this _New Jersey Beauty_ that I _begged_ off my friend Chris, The Tree Man. This fork gives repeated accuracy again and again. It is in my top 3 most accurate forks.


----------



## Jcharmin92

The Millennial falcon pfs.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Jcharmin92 said:


> The Millennial falcon pfs chops one down for the day!
> View attachment 372473


Show us how you hold it.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Slide-Easy said:


> Show us how you hold it.


Go check slingshot of the month there's a video!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Go check slingshot of the month there's a video!


That is too much work...


----------



## Cjw

Shooting the usual. SPS’s with 2040,1636,and1632 tubes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jcharmin92

Slide-Easy said:


> That is too much work...


----------



## Stankard757

A homemade natty and a never finished flattop (because I liked it)...









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Whytey

Just the classic pfs ICE 3/4🦋


----------



## Whytey

Went for a quick walk on the wild side.....


----------



## hoggy

Fug again today


----------



## Ibojoe

look at me pickling! Skarrd I’m having a blast with this guy!


----------



## KawKan

Shot early today to beat the heat. Switched to paper to be a little quieter!








Ten shots each, 9.5mm steel and 9mm clay, both frameless and full butterfly.


----------



## bingo

been shooting this one mostly from wkend


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

This one today.


----------



## Ryan43

Same thing again today. Pocket parasite and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally




----------



## Slide-Easy

craigbutnotreally said:


>


----------



## raventree78

Had these out today.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 372466
> View attachment 372467
> Rippin em with this little Osage Pocket Parasite.


Ooooh, now that’s a nice frame right there ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> The Millennial falcon pfs.
> View attachment 372494


Funny you should call it that Jon, we’ve been watching a Star Wars marathon all day and I’ve just about had enough, lol ( not a huge Star Wars fan, but grinning and bearing it as the wife is )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> The Millennial falcon pfs.
> View attachment 372494


Awesome! is that for the julySSOTM?


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 372553
> View attachment 372554
> 
> look at me pickling! Skarrd I’m having a blast with this guy!


----------



## skarrd

so,,,,,, this one friday [to finish the can w/177s]















saturday i got a package but thats another story


----------



## skarrd

todays round up,and this is part of that other story coming up















And put short draw 2040s on this baby and fired some 5/16s/8mm







Happy4th of July


----------



## Portboy

My Alabama jama Dixieland delight 😍


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> Awesome! is that for the julySSOTM?


Yes it sure is!


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Funny you should call it that Jon, we’ve been watching a Star Wars marathon all day and I’ve just about had enough, lol ( not a huge Star Wars fan, but grinning and bearing it as the wife is )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I'm not a big fan either so I don't blame you 😂 lol the name came from Ryan haha


----------



## devils son in law

Portboy said:


> My Alabama jama Dixieland delight 😍
> View attachment 372600


Hmmm, looks like Pepperoni and Mushroom to me!


----------



## Portboy

devils son in law said:


> Hmmm, looks like Pepperoni and Mushroom to me!


Bacon on there two boss ! It’s total dog food pizza 🍕 but it’s 5 bux and ready to go . 1/4 of it ate way to work 1/4 first break and give half away


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 372584


I’m crossing rivers and changing clothes to dodge that hound.


----------



## Stankard757

8 frame and 3/8 clay









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Got the Jade going last evening.


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 372614
> 
> Got the Jade going last evening.
> View attachment 372615


That’s a nice frame have always liked it 🥰 what is cool the black under the jade I need sand off some the cammo on jade I have and try it


----------



## Ryan43

This little beauty was in in the mail when I got home. Prime Fork Catapults bulbul and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

This is a fine fork...banging gongs for the evening enjoyment of all that can hear them.


----------



## bingo

today's shots 👍


----------



## hoggy

yesterday.


----------



## skarrd

these today








tag team,10 shots and 11 follow ups








and a damage,,,,, 








Arty lost an arm and farty has a 5/16 inside him somehow,no entrance hole i can find but a definate rattle


----------



## Whytey

hoggy said:


> yesterday.
> View attachment 372665


Excellent!
Is that with .177 bb?


----------



## hoggy

Whytey said:


> Excellent!
> Is that with .177 bb?


1/4"


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Slingshot28

Practicing my target panic drills with the Lbs and some bbs until the band's broke.


----------



## Portboy

Ryan43 said:


> This little beauty was in in the mail when I got home. Prime Fork Catapults bulbul and 1/4 in steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The guy does crazy tight work 😀 beautiful frame Ryan 🥰


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this _New Jersey Beauty_ that I _begged_ off my friend Chris, The Tree Man. This fork gives repeated accuracy again and again. It is in my top 3 most accurate forks.
> View attachment 372471


Man, I must say you always have some nice wood.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

@Ryan43 I see you are back on the TTF kick huh? I don't blame you one bit.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Man, I must say you always have some nice wood.


Thanks, how is your Baby Girl doing?


----------



## Ryan43

Portboy said:


> The guy does crazy tight work  beautiful frame Ryan


Thank you. I will agree he makes a great slingshot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> these today
> View attachment 372666
> 
> tag team,10 shots and 11 follow ups
> View attachment 372667
> 
> and a damage,,,,,
> View attachment 372668
> 
> Arty lost an arm and farty has a 5/16 inside him somehow,no entrance hole i can find but a definate rattle


Farty sounds like he took one down the gullet, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757

BB Lizard w/8mm









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Farty sounds like he took one down the gullet, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


i think so too,there is a crack in the back of his gullet,might have squeezed one thru,lol


----------



## skarrd

frameless 2040s again-3/4 BF,i was gonna step down to 1632s for the 5/16-8mm ammo,but decided instead to just shift ammo up to 3/8s


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this _'Peetie Wheatstraw Special'_ this morning...straight from *The Devil's Son in Law*. She shoots as straight as a Comanche arrow.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Slide-Easy said:


> Thanks, how is your Baby Girl doing?


Man, doing much better than she was a few months ago. Will always have the autoimmune hepatitis, but, the medicines are working and she is doing pretty well.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Man, doing much better than she was a few months ago. Will always have the autoimmune hepatitis, but, the medicines are working and she is doing pretty well.


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this morning. Had the band break after 3 shots, weird, but it happens.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Man, doing much better than she was a few months ago. Will always have the autoimmune hepatitis, but, the medicines are working and she is doing pretty well.


That is good news William 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Stankard757 said:


> Mini Conus and Spurtle PFS with 1/4 inch steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I really like how clean and simple these slings are! Very slick!


----------



## Stankard757

Gettin to know these today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Ryan43

I can’t seem to put this one down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyzdra1

raventree78 said:


> Man I like that, if you don't mind, could you share where you got it from? thanks


It's from FB .
Maker from Indonesia.
Ketapel_ma7


----------



## Stankard757

Went back out with a frameless and 1/4in








Also found some fun...





Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Gettin to know these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


awesome group


----------



## skarrd

these today w/3/8s and 5/16s


----------



## raventree78

Cut a can with these this morning.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Back on this fork again this morning....she is a willing performer.


----------



## Ibojoe

Hot off the press. Trying this one on for size.


----------



## hoggy

ranger hat trick today drillin' it.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 372831
> View attachment 372830
> 
> Hot off the press. Trying this one on for size.


----------



## Slingshot28

Frameless and the twig today. Forgot how much I liked frameless. Have a great day!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Back on this fork again this morning....she is a willing performer.
> View attachment 372828
> View attachment 372829


Nice [mention]devils son in law [/mention] that butt cap looks like snake skin but I think it’s actually bamboo, is that right Jake ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 372831
> View attachment 372830
> 
> Hot off the press. Trying this one on for size.


Another stunner Joe. ….that spalted wood is amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

raventree78 said:


> Cut a can with these this morning.
> View attachment 372822


i see an Aardvark in there


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Frameless and the twig today. Forgot how much I liked frameless. Have a great day!
> View attachment 372858


Nice,frameless is where i been the past couple days


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Peetie Wheatstraw Special, _again_, thru the rain, from my living room and listening to JD Crowe and the New South on the box.


----------



## Slingshot28

2040 and 8mm steel


----------



## MOJAVE MO

So, so close. After a 36 day sabbatical from the slingshot I just got chased away from my secret forest range by a flock of angry skeeters. I think I got four shots down range before I felt the blood leaving my body. I ran and grabbed my targets and limped back home. I need to relocate the range to a more open area and rethink my setup. Back soon.


----------



## Portboy

Little g today


----------



## Cjw

Shooting 3 fantastic slingshots . 2 Dan Hood Stealth Shots. And an Alley Cat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whytey

@B. Terrier
Thank you for reminding me how much I enjoy my most accurate slingshot style..... frameless.😃
I have a pfs for 12 months vow but technically no frame is a loophole for me and a confidence boost.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> @B. Terrier
> Thank you for reminding me how much I enjoy my most accurate slingshot style..... frameless.😃
> I have a pfs for 12 months vow but technically no frame is a loophole for me and a confidence boost.
> View attachment 372916


Are you going to graduate 👨‍🎓 up to just a band soon think it’s time get rid of the training wheels 🤭


----------



## B. Terrier

Whytey said:


> @B. Terrier
> Thank you for reminding me how much I enjoy my most accurate slingshot style..... frameless.😃
> I have a pfs for 12 months vow but technically no frame is a loophole for me and a confidence boost.
> View attachment 372916


That's one mutilated can. I hope to achieve that type of shooting!


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> View attachment 372904
> 
> So, so close. After a 36 day sabbatical from the slingshot I just got chased away from my secret forest range by a flock of angry skeeters. I think I got four shots down range before I felt the blood leaving my body. I ran and grabbed my targets and limped back home. I need to relocate the range to a more open area and rethink my setup. Back soon.


You can come shoot at my ranges any time, Moses.


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> Are you going to graduate 👨‍🎓 up to just a band soon think it’s time get rid of the training wheels 🤭


Whatcha talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## Whytey

B. Terrier said:


> That's one mutilated can. I hope to achieve that type of shooting!


Minute of can is where I'm at.👍


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Whatcha talkin' bout Willis?


Oh nothing haha


----------



## Whytey

It's accurate full 🦋 from 1m but I'm not getting any penetration..... tips welcome.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> It's accurate full 🦋 from 1m but I'm not getting any penetration..... tips welcome.


More rubber captain 👨‍✈️


----------



## hoggy

SmosSlings Killer Bees today.


----------



## Ibojoe

My Sunday doom’s.


----------



## Ibojoe

View attachment 372934

My Sunday doin’s.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Suckin' some juice out of this Georgia Peach 🍑 this afternoon and listening to cicadas beg for a mate...


----------



## Portboy

50 shots a day keep boredom away 😂


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> 50 shots a day keep boredom away 😂
> View attachment 372941


I thought that was what the 'reefers' was for...


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> I thought that was what the 'reffers' was for...


Na work from now to 6 am you have to sharp here everything wants tear limbs off you


----------



## devils son in law

Portboy said:


> 50 shots a day keep boredom away 😂
> View attachment 372941


Ha!! There's a "Stop Ahead" sign across from our drive way and I cant help but to chuck a rock or 2 at it when I'm carrying a slingshot, whether checking the mail or taking the trash out.


----------



## Portboy

devils son in law said:


> Ha!! There's a "Stop Ahead" sign across from our drive way and I cant help but to chuck a rock or 2 at it when I'm carrying a slingshot, whether checking the mail or taking the trash out.


Yep snowmobile trail goes across a sand pit entry and the stop at road . But great targets hah


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> 2040 and 8mm steel
> View attachment 372903


one of my fave combinations as well


----------



## skarrd

this one yesterday and today,with the temps,gotta go out take 5-10 shots and back in the house for a bit,lol


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> one of my fave combinations as well


Hey Steven, what stretch factor are you using for the 2040?
I got a length from @KawKan in a slingmail letter envelope months ago to use as cuffs for pouch trials and would like to make a 3/4🦋 loop for 8mm steel.


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> Hey Steven, what stretch factor are you using for the 2040?
> I got a length from @KawKan in a slingmail letter envelope months ago to use as cuffs for pouch trials and would like to make a 3/4🦋 loop for 8mm steel.


not sure exactly but using a "tie to tie" of 17 inches with a 40-42 inch draw


----------



## skarrd

oh yeah and i shoot with a closed hand-[pfs style


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> oh yeah and i shoot with a closed hand-[pfs style
> View attachment 372974


Wow, that's new to me, very interesting.😎
I always shoot 🦋 with a pfs pouch release but the closed hand..... hmmm.

Thanks mate.👍


----------



## skarrd

yeah,with the arthritis/carpal tunnel its just more comforatable than fully opened hand


----------



## msturm

Slide-Easy said:


> Suckin' some juice out of this Georgia Peach 🍑 this afternoon and listening to cicadas beg for a mate...
> View attachment 372936
> View attachment 372937
> View attachment 372938


The tips on that are lovely! What band material is that?


----------



## Stankard757

Mr Pickles in .177 mode








Earlier before work setting up









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this Peetie Wheatstraw Special, _again_, thru the rain, from my living room and listening to JD Crowe and the New South on the box.
> View attachment 372884
> View attachment 372886
> View attachment 372887
> View attachment 372888


I've gotta get a pretty little natural like that! I'm really happy with pfs' but there's something about naturals that attract me like a magnet!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I've gotta get a pretty little natural like that! I'm really happy with pfs' but there's something about naturals that attract me like a magnet!


With the skills you have shown, I am quite sure you can make a pretty one. The Devil's son in Law made that one. I tuned it up a bit, as I am particular about my fork tips being in line with one another, front to back and side to side. I also like a slight slope towards the shooter so that a straighter wrist can be used....


----------



## Portboy

Pretty smooth sailing now boys two lawns are tamed back up the sun shining and beer 🍺 in the cooler


----------



## Slide-Easy

msturm said:


> The tips on that are lovely! What band material is that?


Thanks. I can't take all the credit. Darrell made that fork for me. He designs his fork tips with a slope towards the target. For me I need the fork tips in line with one another...front to back and side to side. I also need a slight slope towards the shooter for a straighter wrist. So I banded it up backwards and shot it a bit...I then tuned the tips up and refinished with beeswax and bowling alley wax. She is 70mm wide. I love it. I would not take $200.00 for it this morning.

Band material is BSB from slingshooting.com. It has a nice crisp, release and I toss them an extra $1.50 and they cut the roll in to tapers for me. My time is worth more that that. I have no interest in changing set-ups or ammo. I use the same set-up and ammo for 4 years now. I feel it is the key to repeated accuracy.

Even a blind rooster finds a piece of corn once and a while.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Pretty smooth sailing now boys two lawns are tamed back up the sun shining and beer 🍺 in the cooler
> View attachment 372995


Great Day in The Morning!


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Great Day in The Morning!


1:57 sir 🤣 thunderstorm rolling in 👎


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> 1:57 sir 🤣 thunderstorm rolling in 👎


Roger that, Stay the on course... Over.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Roger that, Stay the on course... Over.


Seem to be some beer clouds coming in heavy Huston going to bunker down 😉 might have radio silence for a bit due to electrical storm ☔ sir 😳 we going to hang tight over


----------



## Northerner

I practiced _slingshot diversity_ this afternoon while shooting in the backyard. All these frames were shooting well for me today. Even the bands were displaying latex diversity. 

*Pocket Predator TTF Mini-Taurus - Polycarbonate materiel - made in USA
Chinese Feihu frame - POM (acetal) - made in China
Stone-Spear SPS - HDPE - made in UK *


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Seem to be some beer clouds coming in heavy Huston going to bunker down 😉 might have radio silence for a bit due to electrical storm ☔ sir 😳 we going to hang tight over


I repeat, stay on course, I repeat, Stay On Course....Over.

They used to tell us that we, as Coast Guardsman, had to go out, but we did not have to come back. At 17 years old, that put it all into perspective.


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## B. Terrier

skarrd said:


> oh yeah and i shoot with a closed hand-[pfs style
> View attachment 372974


Tweak and Twist, or hai style ammo grab with this hand position?


----------



## B. Terrier

Reason I ask is the robert rambles on channel shoots like this sometimes (from what I've seen of his content) and he uses hai style instead of the tweak and twist usually associated with pfs.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Portboy said:


> 1:57 sir 🤣 thunderstorm rolling in 👎


Those plants need watering .


----------



## Ibojoe

finally a pickle I can hang on to.


----------



## Whytey

B. Terrier said:


> Reason I ask is the robert rambles on channel shoots like this sometimes (from what I've seen of his content) and he uses hai style instead of the tweak and twist usually associated with pfs.
> 
> thanks in advance!


Hi Jon, not sure which pouch release @skarrd uses but I tried Volp's grip style from his YT vid below and now use it for all my slinging.....
"How to have more consistency in "frameless" "bareback" shooting"
All I do with this grip(floating anchor) is push the thumb outwards slightly and voila instant pfs style, sending the ball around the hand.


----------



## skarrd

skarrd said:


> not sure exactly but using a "tie to tie" of 17 inches with a 40-42 inch draw


also i am thinking about going back to a 20 inch length,save a little wear and tear on the rotators,lol


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> Hi Jon, not sure which pouch release @skarrd uses but I tried Volp's grip style from his YT vid below and now use it for all my slinging.....
> "How to have more consistency in "frameless" "bareback" shooting"
> All I do with this grip(floating anchor) is push the thumb outwards slightly and voila instant pfs style, sending the ball around the hand.


 pretty much use a pfs release-for everything-lol.but i will hae to go check Volps technique a little closer,


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> I repeat, stay on course, I repeat, Stay On Course....Over.
> 
> They used to tell us that we, as Coast Guardsman, had to go out, but we did not have to come back. At 17 years old, that put it all into perspective.


Never bin on any ocean in a boat 🚤 one day I get there but been gbay lots in bad weather. Used get sent out a steel tug to pull tourist of rock piles all time in bad weather


----------



## Portboy

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Those plants need watering .


The sky fell last night bro we are golden 😀


----------



## Portboy

Raining bad killing cans out shop door


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> also i am thinking about going back to a 20 inch length,save a little wear and tear on the rotators,lol


I did a stretch test with your 2040 "tie to tie" 17 incher and only managed an earlobe draw of 33".


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Never bin on any ocean in a boat 🚤 one day I get there but been gbay lots in bad weather. Used get sent out a steel tug to pull tourist of rock piles all time in bad weather


I wish I could do it again...like I did then.


----------



## Stankard757

Trying out some new Precise .5 on one of my Conus and Wasp PFS. Got 2040 on the PB Lizard.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubroq

Came yesterday a Gamekeeper John ttf from an Etsy seller. It has a real nice feel in the hand and I really like the way ttf makes me really get over my bands and line up my shot.









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## pyzdra1

Titan hunter day


----------



## hoggy

today


----------



## bingo

spinner time today


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> I did a stretch test with your 2040 "tie to tie" 17 incher and only managed an earlobe draw of 33".


really ??? let me re-measure it, yep 17 1/4 inches and to my earlobe is 33,and then it goes back 8 inchesbehind my ear,hmmits tight,which is why i was thinking about going back to 20,i will get some pics tho.curious


----------



## skarrd

monday with marbles


----------



## skarrd

yesterday-tuesday am









tuesday PM


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> really ??? let me re-measure it, yep 17 1/4 inches and to my earlobe is 33,and then it goes back 8 inchesbehind my ear,hmmits tight,which is why i was thinking about going back to 20,i will get some pics tho.curious


Hmmmm Mine is set up at 13 inches tie-tie for a 54 1/2 inch 3/4 BF. Now y'all got me thinking.


----------



## skarrd

yeah,its wierd,but this is the setup at 8 1/2 inches at the halfway point








and this is where i BF at 41 inches


----------



## Bimbo

skarrd said:


> yeah,its wierd,but this is the setup at 8 1/2 inches at the halfway point
> View attachment 373085
> 
> and this is where i BF at 41 inches
> View attachment 373086


Seems to me you kinda need a frame...

send me your address and we'll get this sorted out


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## Ibojoe

LBS BABY!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

I'm making this New Mexican Beauty perform for her keep this evening...She's as pretty as a girl.


----------



## hoggy

2nd today.


----------



## skarrd

Bimbo said:


> Seems to me you kinda need a frame...
> 
> send me your address and we'll get this sorted out


Thanks my friend,i actually do have some frames for my frameless band sets,lol,i apreciate the offer tho


----------



## KawKan

At a vacation beachhouse with a portable catchbox! Shooting BBs with a ply Jelly Bean and .40 latex








Edited to remove double posted photos!


----------



## Northerner

Spent some time today shooting this little Ibojoe maple ergo with swells on front and back. It's banded with .45mm BSB white and tosses BBs at 265-270fps with my draw.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Northerner said:


> Spent some time today shooting this little Ibojoe maple ergo with swells on front and back. It's banded with .45mm BSB white and tosses BBs at 265-270fps with my draw.
> 
> View attachment 373140
> 
> 
> View attachment 373141


----------



## Ibojoe

Northerner said:


> Spent some time today shooting this little Ibojoe maple ergo with swells on front and back. It's banded with .45mm BSB white and tosses BBs at 265-270fps with my draw.
> 
> View attachment 373140
> 
> 
> View attachment 373141


It’s always so nice to see them surface. Haven’t seen that guy in a long minute. 
Sure glad to see it gettn a work out.


----------



## bingo

a few shots at the spinner tonight


----------



## Whytey

All grins today with a welcome interruption, 5mins pleasant visit by an old mate for a verbal chat 😊


----------



## hoggy

bumblebees yesterday.


----------



## Whytey

Whytey said:


> All grins today with a welcome interruption, 5mins pleasant visit by an old mate for a verbal chat 😊
> View attachment 373163
> View attachment 373167
> View attachment 373168


Turned the JD can around.....😎 not a bad 6 shot group with the pfs axe 10m full 🦋


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> monday with marbles
> View attachment 373075
> View attachment 373076
> View attachment 373077
> View attachment 373078
> View attachment 373079


Dang bro they want 20 dollars for watermelon 🍉 up here did at eat some


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Dang bro they want 20 dollars for watermelon 🍉 up here did at eat some


not that one,it got "lost" in the outside frig,behind some stuff,i only found it cause of the fruit flys,lol
good watermelon gets eaten


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> not that one,it got "lost" in the outside frig,behind some stuff,i only found it cause of the fruit flys,lol
> good watermelon gets eaten


Ya that happens here to got some peaches 🍑 need eaten up really soon


----------



## raventree78

KawKan said:


> At a vacation beachhouse with a portable catchbox! Shooting BBs with a ply Jelly Bean and .40 latex
> View attachment 373137
> 
> Edited to remove double posted photos!



Love that Jelly bean, got to get me one like that someday, regular wrap and tuck


----------



## Portboy

Shooting the purse 👛 poacher 😉


----------



## hoggy

hat trick drillin' it today.


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> Shooting the purse 👛 poacher 😉
> View attachment 373205


🤣😂


----------



## Bimbo

Portboy said:


> Shooting the purse 👛 poacher 😉
> View attachment 373205


Gotta love a pink sling!!!

My favorite builds coincidentally have also been pink


----------



## Portboy

Bimbo said:


> Gotta love a pink sling!!!
> 
> My favorite builds coincidentally have also been pink
> View attachment 373225
> View attachment 373227


Nice frames ! Ya can’t all be black with aluminum cores got have a little variety right 😀


----------



## Bimbo

Portboy said:


> Nice frames ! Ya can’t all be black with aluminum cores got have a little variety right 😀


Hell yeah!!!


I'm still missing an all black with alu cores though...

Maybe next after the next, I already ordered white, orange and black micarta

Y'all want some pink stuff let me know!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Banging gongs with this JJCC Mustang, this morning, for the pure pleasure and joy that it provides my Yuppie Neighbors. I called one a Yuppie yesterday. She didn't like it...I thought they knew what they were. I told her to embrace it and that I was proud to be a Red-neck.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Stump shooting with a Lizard and clays today.


----------



## Portboy

The purse 👛 poacher out on the town this evening 😘


----------



## Roll Fast

Portboy said:


> The purse 👛 poacher out on the town this evening 😘
> View attachment 373274


That looks like a very nice pink frame with some pretty pink posies.
(if thats what you call them flowers)


----------



## skarrd

these today,first 2-new slings-at new catchbox,then a package came,,,,,,,,,,,,,








sorry terrible pic,blaming the sun,,,,,,,








Then out of the package jumped...........







courtesy of Darrell @sling N SHOTS
Thanks Brother


----------



## Portboy

Roll Fast said:


> That looks like a very nice pink frame with some pretty pink posies.
> (if thats what you call them flowers)


Thanks bro 😎 not sure the flowers 🌸 are called but road sides fill them and tiger lily


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> these today,first 2-new slings-at new catchbox,then a package came,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> View attachment 373294
> 
> sorry terrible pic,blaming the sun,,,,,,,
> View attachment 373295
> 
> Then out of the package jumped...........
> View attachment 373296
> courtesy of Darrell @sling N SHOTS
> Thanks Brother


Looks like a great day 😎


----------



## Portboy

Crazy Canuck said:


> Stump shooting with a Lizard and clays today.


Good see you back bin fair amount time . You made that lizard 🦎 awhile ago if I remember right


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Looks like a great day 😎


been a great couple weeks  feeling very blessed


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this morning. Nice day= long range session lol


----------



## Portboy

First cut purse 👛 poacher 😉


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> these today,first 2-new slings-at new catchbox,then a package came,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> View attachment 373294
> 
> sorry terrible pic,blaming the sun,,,,,,,
> View attachment 373295
> 
> Then out of the package jumped...........
> View attachment 373296
> courtesy of Darrell @sling N SHOTS
> Thanks Brother


Holy cow!!💥 Look at that bark on natural! You’ve definitely got the touch Darrell. Congratulations Skarrd. Those are awesome !


----------



## Slide-Easy

And again, and again, and again, and again....


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Portboy said:


> Good see you back bin fair amount time . You made that lizard 🦎 awhile ago if I remember right


Thank you. It was a bit of a break. Work got crazy and now that things have slowed down a bit for the summer, I’ve been easing back online.

Think it was a little over a year ago for that Lizard. Still one of my favourite PFS designs


----------



## andypandy1

Ryan43 said:


> This evenings choice my Pride scorpion and 1/4 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That LHH?


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## hoggy

raventree78 said:


> Shot these this morning. Nice day= long range session lol
> View attachment 373315


that torque wrap is SWEET


----------



## hoggy

8 frames and 160 rds today.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Holy cow!! Look at that bark on natural! You’ve definitely got the touch Darrell. Congratulations Skarrd. Those are awesome !


Tks Joe, nothing compared to what you’re building lately though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## StringSlap

This!


----------



## Ryan43

andypandy1 said:


> That LHH?


Yes sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Been shooting this for about a week. My Jaharey G2 and 1/4 steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

terrier frame from today again


----------



## Bimbo

My favorites today


----------



## skarrd

hoggy said:


> 8 frames and 160 rds today.
> View attachment 373334


Dang Hoggy!!!


----------



## skarrd

this one today Punisher


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> this one today Punisher
> View attachment 373364


Cool Steven, so how’s she shoot ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## andypandy1

Ryan43 said:


> Yes sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Real beauty that frame, love Lewis work


----------



## Slide-Easy

Boys, look at this Arkansas Beauty that I _begged_ off Joe. She is not only stunning to look at, but shoots as straight as a moon beam.
Thanks again, Joe. I always look forward to shooting it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

She’s purty all right……Joe [mention]Ibojoe [/mention] don’t make no junk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> She’s purty all right……Joe [mention]Ibojoe [/mention] don’t make no junk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


He's got the_ Holy Ghost Spirit_ in him...particularly when he is making those frames.


----------



## KawKan

Shooting this awesome @cromag beauty and cutting cans with 3/8 and 1/2-inch steel. Shooting butterfly with TBG. The overall width of 3-1/2 inches is just wide enough for me to shoot Butterfly with. And I was in that kind of mood!









This was in the mail when I got back from vacation. You could have knocked me over with a feather. Unexpected generosity from @StringSlap! My hat is off to him!


----------



## hoggy

skarrd said:


> Dang Hoggy!!!


had to make up for missing the day before.


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> Shooting this awesome @cromag beauty and cutting cans with 3/8 and 1/2-inch steel. Shooting butterfly with TBG. The overall width of 3-1/2 inches is just wide enough for me to shoot Butterfly with. And I was in that kind of mood!
> View attachment 373396
> 
> 
> This was in the mail when I got back from vacation. You could have knocked me over with a feather. Unexpected generosity from @StringSlap! My hat is off to him!


SWEET, i have a similar one.


----------



## Ryan43

Back to my pocket parasite tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Shootin the Wedge with 1/2 in. clay


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool Steven, so how’s she shoot ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Man o Man shoots like a dream,love the attatchment method especially,but it fits the hand nicely and it may be the one to finall"damage" the blue bunny spinner [10 hits-12 shots-5/16s]


----------



## KawKan

Using my frameless butterfly setup intended for 4.5mm or .177 BBs to lob 8mm (5/16-inch) steel. 








Takes a lot of hits to cut a can!


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## Slide-Easy

What an absolute pleasure this frame is to shoot....


----------



## KawKan

Wrapped this little G10 shooter so now it's build for comfort and speed! Shooting 1/2-inch glass with Precise .65 cut for semi-butterfly.


----------



## Ibojoe

A little TTF action today. 
Spinner is looking a bit rough.


----------



## hoggy

these 2








yesterday.


----------



## hoggy

just the 1 today.


----------



## Whytey

My new ICE 8mm 3/4🦋


----------



## Stankard757

frameless with 1/2 in. clay


----------



## Ibojoe

Slipped a half inch steel under the back stop. The 3/8” plywood didn’t hold up well 🤣


----------



## raventree78

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 373571
> View attachment 373572
> 
> Slipped a half inch steel under the back stop. The 3/8” plywood didn’t hold up well 🤣


Lol that looks like a freight train went through


----------



## Ibojoe

I’ve tried my best to downsize but the big stuff just puts a whoopin on cans. And squirrel 🤣


----------



## Ibojoe

My latest in Sweet Gum


----------



## hoggy

Swamp Stomp rigs today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Gr


Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 373571
> View attachment 373572
> 
> Slipped a half inch steel under the back stop. The 3/8” plywood didn’t hold up well 🤣


Great Day in the Morning!


----------



## Chicxulub

Today I got an american made T.R.U Ball Stinger XT.
The previous release I used was too large for my wrists...
now fits perfect...

Shot the Stinger and Wolf by wasp with the new release...








I needed something against handslap, but not a full glove in summer heat...
thats why I ordered this archers tab too.








a wrist realease as a simple and effective tool for accuracy. And I like it, It's not as fiddly and inconvenient as you might think. Makes FUN! 👊


----------



## Slingshot28

15 meter can cut with 8mm steel and the occasional 1/4 inch steel


----------



## Ibojoe

Chicxulub said:


> Today I got an american made T.R.U Ball Stinger XT.
> The previous release I used was too large for my wrists...
> now fits perfect...
> 
> Shot the Stinger and Wolf by wasp with the new release...
> View attachment 373588
> 
> I needed something against handslap, but not a full glove in summer heat...
> thats why I ordered this archers tab too.
> View attachment 373589
> 
> a wrist realease as a simple and effective tool for accuracy. And I like it, It's not as fiddly and inconvenient as you might think. Makes FUN! 👊
> View attachment 373590


Does the ball stay in place pretty good?


----------



## Chicxulub

yes as long as you have a bit pull on the bands.
No problems with 6mm 0,3g BBs and 8mm steel.


----------



## Portboy

Big can cut 😂


----------



## Portboy

The net messed here


----------



## Stankard757

Yeah 


Portboy said:


> The net messed here


Yeah Blame it on the net


----------



## Stankard757

Butcher PFS while cuttin the grass🥵


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Yeah
> 
> Yeah Blame it on the net


Beer 🍺 clouds ☁ rolling in 🤷‍♂️


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> frameless with 1/2 in. clay
> View attachment 373567


green goes good with that red


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> green goes good with that red


Makes it easier to find in the dark and couldn't find my day glow cord


----------



## skarrd

the dark,hmmm,temps still 91 degrees,but no sun to bake the ol brain pan,,,,,,,,,,off to the new catchbox 
lol


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> the dark,hmmm,temps still 91 degrees,but no sun to bake the ol brain pan,,,,,,,,,,off to the new catchbox
> lol


Man that sounds like a smashing idea can’t sleep anyway


----------



## skarrd

i know,sleep is elusive,especially in the heat,,,,,,


----------



## Portboy

74 f is ok compared to you just bugging out after the rain I got just chewed up man no winning


----------



## Slingshot28

It's a nice cool 64 degreesher right know might have time for a couple shots before.I leave the house


----------



## Chicxulub

Banded some up...
have a nice day!


----------



## hoggy

cromag builds today.


----------



## Stankard757

Ironwood Conus and Rusty natty


----------



## Blowhard79

Shooting a flat top I made the other day from some scraps.


----------



## Ryan43

My Pride scorpion  tonight with 1/4 steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Blowhard79 said:


> Shooting a flat top I made the other day from some scraps.


Cool AF😎


----------



## Portboy

Hydra and bb


----------



## Whytey

Hmmm..... just my skateboard version of the @Booral121 PFS NLS with 8mm 3/4🦋 performing a canstruction.


----------



## Blowhard79

Stankard757 said:


> Cool AF😎


Thank you. The only thing I had in the shop to make the clips with was some scrap bone. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## skarrd

Blowhard79 said:


> Shooting a flat top I made the other day from some scraps.


nice job


----------



## skarrd

started the day out at 4 am this morning when it got down to a nice chilly 89 degrees F
















then these 2 between 3 and 4 pm today 















in testing the semi-wave attatchment wasnt cooperating,so solid anchors


----------



## Slide-Easy

I can't seem to put this fork down. It repeatedly strikes it mark as consistently as any frame I own.


----------



## KawKan

Got some shooting in yesterday. Used 3/8-inch steel and Precise .65 to do some high-speed recycling!


----------



## Ibojoe

Precious metals!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 373735
> 
> Precious metals!


----------



## Portboy

Shooting this before my 12


----------



## KawKan

Today's can shredder was this locust natty with light tubes set up for butterfly and 3/8-inch steel. 








Way fun!


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today.


----------



## bingo

these 2 today and some new band


----------



## Ibojoe

KawKan said:


> Today's can shredder was this locust natty with light tubes set up for butterfly and 3/8-inch steel.
> View attachment 373745
> 
> Way fun!


Way way fun!!


----------



## Whytey

Whytey wild on a speed shoot.
Skateboard @Booral121 P-EVO 8mm 3/4🦋








..... and frameless


----------



## Stankard757

PVC Spring Breaker still in my top 5


----------



## Portboy

Hey Crash 23608 this vid come with some translation or what’s the deal man 😂


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Hey Crash 23608 this vid come with some translation or what’s the deal man 😂


Nope just have to deal with it


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Nope just have to deal with it


What was the kids name from little rascals had the deep voice 😂 froggy or something hahaha


----------



## Slide-Easy

Back from The Workshop in Waco. My custom Taurus Pro has a new _prosthesis.





















_


----------



## Portboy

This before my 12


----------



## hoggy

these 6 today.


----------



## Ryan43

Jahrey G2 1/4 in steel 15 meters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Ryan43 said:


> Jahrey G2 1/4 in steel 15 meters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks comfortable.


----------



## Ryan43

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Looks comfortable.


Very comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> Back from The Workshop in Waco. My custom Taurus Pro has a new _prosthesis.
> View attachment 373811
> View attachment 373812
> View attachment 373813
> _


looks gooder than new


----------



## skarrd

got a little time in before the Big nap today-insomnia theater again- this one took some getting used to as the hold is a bit different than my reg PFS's,but once dialed in with 177's and 1.4 inch i quit worrieing about hitting that piece of Ebony and slaughtered this can with 3/8s clays,kinda like the way this one "feels",
Thanks again Alex


----------



## rubberbandit

theTurk said:


> Hey guys, opened up this topic to see what everyone else is shooting today...here's what I'm shooting my natural olive lil' plinker ✌


Hey, tell me about the little bit of paracord. I see other people with little bits of leather between their forks and their bands. What does that do for you? I'm just curious.


----------



## Stankard757

rubberbandit said:


> Hey, tell me about the little bit of paracord. I see other people with little bits of leather between their forks and their bands. What does that do for you? I'm just curious.


They're called Tabs or Gypsy Tabs , basically just another way of attaching bands to forks


----------



## Whytey

My new fave can opener PFS AXE #2 8mm full 🦋


----------



## Slide-Easy

Easy Like Sunday Morning...


----------



## KawKan

Smacking the 40mm spinner around. Shooting 8mm steel with TBG butterfly bands on a ply Jelly Bean. 








Gave the cans a break!


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and 177 cal bbs this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Top 3 hat trick today.


----------



## Ibojoe

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Portboy

Ttf today


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Lizard out on a hike today










"I'm on top of the world!"


----------



## Slingshot28

Lbs this afternoon


----------



## skarrd

went to flea market yesterday [sunday] looking for a bottom bracket cup wrench and found this instead,no can cuts yet but it weel shoot


----------



## Whytey

Insomnia indoor 10m range first try, 9.5mm clays pfs ICE 3/4🦋
Snipersling 0.5 12-7.5mm


----------



## Slide-Easy

Suckin' some more juice out of this Georgia Peach 🍑 before it rains.... 

Darrell, I sure have shot the living peanuts out of this fork, literally thousands and thousands of shots. I Thank You.


----------



## Rb1984

Some cans with Taurus and HTS. Really good shooters, very happy with them.

Shooting 7mm and 3/8.

After a while shooting 7mm and 8mm, shooting 3/8 makes the trajectory a bit curved, but the impact is great.

Small catch box, very easy and comfortable to carry in the backpack.

Good shoots to all!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Slide-Easy said:


> Easy Like Sunday Morning...
> 
> View attachment 373837


Be careful it might break. 😂😂


----------



## Slingshot28

Breaking in the new catchbox made from an old pressure cooker


----------



## Stankard757

Some shootin before the rain hits with a couple of natties🌳


----------



## hoggy

scout lt with 1/4"


----------



## Ibojoe

By far my favorite. Can’t explain how a simple ply frame shoots so good. Maybe it’s the Flatband Magic!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 373997
> View attachment 373998
> View attachment 373999
> 
> By far my favorite. Can’t explain how a simple ply frame shoots so good. Maybe it’s the Flatband Magic!


I regret not getting one 10 years ago...


----------



## raventree78

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 373997
> View attachment 373998
> View attachment 373999
> 
> By far my favorite. Can’t explain how a simple ply frame shoots so good. Maybe it’s the Flatband Magic!


A true classic


----------



## Ibojoe

Slide-Easy said:


> I regret not getting one 10 years ago...





raventree78 said:


> A true classic


I’ve got a pretty good collection from builders all over the world but if I want to stand out at a get together I take the “Pocket Shooter”. It makes me look good. 🤣


----------



## KawKan

Today's can thrashing was brought to you by TubeMaster Sniper (home built Pocket Predator kit). 








Shoot 8mm steel with Precise .55 butterfly bands.


----------



## Stankard757

Before I got rained out☹


----------



## Ryan43

KawKan said:


> Today's can thrashing was brought to you by TubeMaster Sniper (home built Pocket Predator kit).
> View attachment 374028
> 
> Shoot 8mm steel with Precise .55 butterfly bands.


That is a cool looking shooter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Still shooting the pocket ranger classic and 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these today


----------



## hoggy

Ninji Chupacabra drillin' it today.


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> Today's can thrashing was brought to you by TubeMaster Sniper (home built Pocket Predator kit).
> View attachment 374028
> 
> Shoot 8mm steel with Precise .55 butterfly bands.


Now I'm gonna have to start shooting my homebuilt Tubemaster Sniper.


----------



## KawKan

hoggy said:


> Now I'm gonna have to start shooting my homebuilt Tubemaster Sniper.


You can see I have mine set up for flats TTF. I need to set it up with tubes - on tabs - like the Master of Swine Flu does! LOL!


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> You can see I have mine set up for flats TTF. I need to set it up with tubes - on tabs - like the Master of Swine Flu does! LOL!


get some brofiger, tube shooters of the world unite


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Hoggy, why aren't you wild anymore?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this beautiful, wide-gapped Conus that I begged






off Arturo, all the way from Chile...


----------



## Portboy

Fun fun fun no fun my last set bb bands I think


----------



## Ibojoe

“The Ginkgo Peg Head” by the Treeman


----------



## KawKan

Banded up my new Conus.








I like it!


----------



## bingo

latest to the collection👌


----------



## Ibojoe

N


KawKan said:


> Banded up my new Conus.
> View attachment 374127
> 
> I like it!


Nice shootn Ray!


----------



## Ibojoe

Broke out the “Dan kung” since I was on a peg head kick A little heavy but super smooth


----------



## Portboy

Back in action 😀


----------



## Whytey

Back after a few days break.
PFS mule 8mm steel 3/4🦋


----------



## skarrd

these today


----------



## Bimbo

Today i'm shooting my big booty pink and purple people eater

Pics are before banding because i gave her a face and booty lift. 
Tried a CA glue finish for the first time on this one, shiny and smooth as hell, feels like glass but amazingly does not feel slippery at all, i'm thinking of finishing all.my other frames with superglue as well, looks very cool


----------



## hoggy

Ghost Champ today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374121
> 
> “The Ginkgo Peg Head” by the Treeman
> View attachment 374122


I could tell Chris made it before I read the words.


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today. middle one for KawKan.


----------



## The_Guy

I’ve only been shooting for about six months, but enjoying it.


----------



## KawKan

hoggy said:


> hat trick today. middle one for KawKan.
> View attachment 374217


Dang, @hoggy! Your Tubemaster is shinier than mine!
Good shooting, too!


----------



## Ibojoe

The_Guy said:


> I’ve only been shooting for about six months, but enjoying it.
> View attachment 374216


Welcome. Have fun.


----------



## Ibojoe

The curve today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374225
> View attachment 374226
> 
> The curve today.


_Great Day in The Morning!!!_


----------



## Ryan43

The_Guy said:


> I’ve only been shooting for about six months, but enjoying it.
> View attachment 374216


Those little resin peg heads are awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

GZK hammer 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B. Terrier

Trying out this looped frameless doohickey. Obviously will adjust hand position as I go.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Shot the *Sour Gypsy* today...

Sourwood Fork
Paracord Gypsy Tabs
Leather wrap
1636 ZHUIYIXINIAN tubes
PRECISE 3 hole pouch
3/8" Clay ammo


----------



## KawKan

It's a natural fork kind of day!








This one is about my favorite. Shooting 3/8-inch steel at 33 feet. 40mm spinner.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Suckin' some more juice out of this Georgia Peach  before it rains....
> 
> Darrell, I sure have shot the living peanuts out of this fork, literally thousands and thousands of shots. I Thank You.
> View attachment 373918
> View attachment 373919
> View attachment 373920
> View attachment 373921



YW Stuart, glad you’re liking it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## B. Terrier

[









V.2. Better!


----------



## Ibojoe

The “Island Made Halbert “


----------



## Slide-Easy

B. Terrier said:


> [
> View attachment 374279
> 
> 
> V.2. Better!
> View attachment 374280


I got an extra fork if you need one...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374290
> 
> The “Island Made Halbert “
> View attachment 374291


That is my favorite halberd you post...I bet she rides nice in the hand like a '76 Eldorado steering wheel.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this natural g10 Taurus Pro prototype....look how the light filters through her.


----------



## Slingshot28

Long distance shooting today got out to 31.6 meters. I was trying to get to 40 but not their yet. Lbs with 1/4 inch steel and .6 precise 15-10.


----------



## Stankard757

Chunk PFS from @skarrd and a 60 mm PVC Wedge


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374225
> View attachment 374226
> 
> The curve today.


Absolutely beautiful  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this natural g10 Taurus Pro prototype....look how the light filters through her.
> View attachment 374296
> View attachment 374297
> View attachment 374298


Sweet ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## raventree78

Slingshot28 said:


> Long distance shooting today got out to 31.6 meters. I was trying to get to 40 but not their yet. Lbs with 1/4 inch steel and .6 precise 15-10.
> View attachment 374300
> View attachment 374301
> View attachment 374302


Wow you must have a clean release  that far with 1/4 is impressive, good shooting, you'll be at 40 before you know it


----------



## Slingshot28

raventree78 said:


> Wow you must have a clean release  that far with 1/4 is impressive, good shooting, you'll be at 40 before you know it


Thanks, I start at like 15 meters and step back every time I hit the can. So I don't shoot for constancy, I try to practice focus and predicting the the drop of ammo.


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## The_Guy

Torques!


----------



## Ryan43

G-2 and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Really mixin em up today. This is an olive stainless cored Mule by
“Port Boy”. Got some good weight to it. Hardly know when it goes off.


----------



## Bimbo

Todays lineup, my slings and then the whole enchilada...

Good day, some long distance shooting with the slings on the airgun range, fun as hell hitting a can at 40 meters, I think thats a personal record


----------



## KawKan

That's a ton of toys!
Fun times for sure.
Congrats on the long range can hit!


----------



## skarrd

B. Terrier said:


> Trying out this looped frameless doohickey. Obviously will adjust hand position as I go.


now thats interesting


----------



## skarrd

B. Terrier said:


> [
> View attachment 374279
> 
> 
> V.2. Better!
> View attachment 374280


hmmm,may have to give this a try


----------



## skarrd

Bimbo said:


> Todays lineup, my slings and then the whole enchilada...
> 
> Good day, some long distance shooting with the slings on the airgun range, fun as hell hitting a can at 40 meters, I think thats a personal record
> 
> View attachment 374385
> View attachment 374386


DANG !!! i dont feel so addicted anymore,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yes i do,,,,,,,,, Awesome line up


----------



## skarrd

alrighty fridays


----------



## skarrd

and saturdays







again















And sunday


----------



## Slide-Easy

Banging gongs for the Yuppies early this morning...


----------



## B. Terrier

skarrd said:


> hmmm,may have to give this a try


It's a little weird to get in the groove since the loops on the second iteration pull and cinch around the fingers. Takes a back and forth motion on my draw to keep everything square....

With that being said though, as a new comer to frameless, I hit a can intentionally obscured by a little brush 12 out of 20 at 30 feet with 6mm airsoft. Not that bad since I started this weekend with about 1.5 collective hours of shooting time between tying different band ideas.


----------



## hoggy

Icky today.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> Icky today.
> View attachment 374435


Gotta funky bandset?


----------



## KawKan

Had this ply RingFinger Hunter out yesterday. Shooting 3/8-inch steel semi-butterfly with .40mm bands.


----------



## Rb1984

Landfill day and break things 😃


----------



## Ryan43

This beauty was waiting for me when I got home. Sniper sling cobra and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Gotta funky bandset?


 just what i call my Icarus


----------



## skarrd

B. Terrier said:


> It's a little weird to get in the groove since the loops on the second iteration pull and cinch around the fingers. Takes a back and forth motion on my draw to keep everything square....
> 
> With that being said though, as a new comer to frameless, I hit a can intentionally obscured by a little brush 12 out of 20 at 30 feet with 6mm airsoft. Not that bad since I started this weekend with about 1.5 collective hours of shooting time between tying different band ideas.


i can see where that would be a challenge,i was thinking the "cinch" might work better -for me- closer to 1st nuckle thumb-2nd knuckle pointer finger-i shoot frameless like pfs with a closed fingers,lol


----------



## skarrd

today broke out the decender 
with 1/2 in wide .8 simple shots at 8 in AL with 3/8s steels


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today.


----------



## Ryan43

Still shooting the cobra today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Trying out this new nattie I built for a new guy gum rubber and a Flatband pouch. It’ll thump a can.


----------



## skarrd

old fave today


----------



## skarrd

also emptied and filled


----------



## Whytey

The skinny tube can today from 10m.
3/4 🦋 frameless 8mm steel.


----------



## Northerner

*Lion Mouth ... Stone-Spear SPS ... TTF Mini-Taurus 








*


----------



## Portboy

Northerner said:


> *Lion Mouth ... Stone-Spear SPS ... TTF Mini-Taurus
> 
> View attachment 374540
> *


Your not getting pounded by wind rain thunder ? We getting hit hard


----------



## hoggy

Big Dan Hood custom Torque today. it's most definitely a shooter.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

LBS and clay out on the trail today.


----------



## Stankard757

Nibbler and Wedge


----------



## KawKan

Love those shooters!
And I have had pretty good luck with your choice of aiming fluid, too!


Stankard757 said:


> Nibbler and Wedge
> View attachment 374554


----------



## Portboy

Crappppppy day shooting these wishing I could build one


----------



## Whytey

Indoor front entryway 7m..... trying to find a good 11mm poly ball 3/4🦋 setup. Wish I had pit pouches to suit for better grip consistency. Maybe I should reconfigure the bands for a floating earlobe t&t release.


----------



## Gwenny

Ti Gal 2.0 and 0.5" Clay. Got it dialed in and the flower pot payed for my growing pains lol. If this thing had a cheaper version it'd be dope for beginners learn what dimensions and frame style they lean towards.


----------



## skarrd

Rain today,not complaining,,,,,,,,too much, so just BBs/177s from the garage


----------



## raventree78

Whytey said:


> Indoor front entryway 7m..... trying to find a good 11mm poly ball 3/4🦋 setup. Wish I had pit pouches to suit for better grip consistency. Maybe I should reconfigure the bands for a floating earlobe t&t release.
> View attachment 374581


If you have steel in 11mm ( I think some 1/2 inch should work ) you could make your own pit pouches from microfiber pouches like GZK, Simple Shot, eBay and Amazon sell. Heat the steel round up while holding it with pliers and put the pits where you want them. It sounds harder than it is.


----------



## raventree78

Shot this pair this morning  Mr Ray Rowden put some extra accuracy in that Jellybean, that thing is a laser beam, gotta love it


----------



## KawKan

That's a great pair of shooters! I love the original ocularis model of the Jelly Bean, but the flat top mod shoots better for me, too! Glad you are enjoying it, my friend!


raventree78 said:


> Shot this pair this morning  Mr Ray Rowden put some extra accuracy in that Jellybean, that thing is a laser beam, gotta love it
> View attachment 374598


----------



## KawKan

Whytey said:


> Indoor front entryway 7m..... trying to find a good 11mm poly ball 3/4🦋 setup. Wish I had pit pouches to suit for better grip consistency. Maybe I should reconfigure the bands for a floating earlobe t&t release.
> View attachment 374581


In terms of weight, those 11mm poly balls should be close to 8mm steel. So you might try that set up, maybe with a bigger pouch.


----------



## Dubroq

I haven't been able/wanted to shoot for almost 2 weeks, but vacation starts tomorrow.........


----------



## Whytey

KawKan said:


> In terms of weight, those 11mm poly balls should be close to 8mm steel. So you might try that set up, maybe with a bigger pouch.


Hey Ray,
11mm poly and 9.5mm clay balls are closer to 6mm steel so that setup is working OK for me..... just struggling with the non-slip red velvet pouch as I like to swivel it into position by pulling forward on the frame and bands. Will try some different pouches.  
6mm steel = 0.89g
11mm poly = 0.95g
9.5mm clay =1.04g


----------



## Bimbo

raventree78 said:


> If you have steel in 11mm ( I think some 1/2 inch should work ) you could make your own pit pouches from microfiber pouches like GZK, Simple Shot, eBay and Amazon sell. Heat the steel round up while holding it with pliers and put the pits where you want them. It sounds harder than it is.


Here you go


----------



## Stankard757

Natty Dorian and PB Axe


----------



## Slingshot28

Trying to get my card cutting badge with my new carved natural


----------



## hoggy

BDH2000 custom Torque yesterday. an awesome ergo Torque, feels great in the hand and drills ammo right in there. Big Dan don't make no junk.


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Trying to get my card cutting badge with my new carved natural
> View attachment 374629


Dang!! well if that sling shoots like the one you sent me,it shouldnt be a prob. Good start there


----------



## skarrd

the cromag a few minutes ago


----------



## josephlys

Been practising alot with these. 

Black plastic frame with .90bands & 10.5mm lead
China made frame with .45bands & 10mm clay


----------



## Ibojoe

J5 Parasite kinda day


----------



## Slide-Easy

Suckin' some more juice out of this Georgia Peach today. I really enjoy the size and feel of this fork...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374659
> 
> J5 Parasite kinda day
> View attachment 374660


----------



## hoggy

Just the 1 today.


----------



## Ryan43

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374659
> 
> J5 Parasite kinda day
> View attachment 374660


That is a beautiful collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Grim survival today before work


----------



## Gwenny

Been spending too much on these dang things but I had to grab an elusive woman designed frame. Pigeon Popper TTF


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Portboy said:


> Grim survival today before work
> View attachment 374668


LBS MINI


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket parasite and 1/4 in steel tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Ipdvolvoz said:


> LBS MINI


Kinda has the lbs look I guess but was a grim survival on I copied and added the pepper Mack attachment. I asked the boys at grim if I could do a copy of there design they said ok


----------



## Ibojoe

hoggy said:


> Just the 1 today.
> View attachment 374667


Hey Hoggy, what’s that gray elastic?


----------



## hoggy

i don't know, it was on it when bill hays gave it to me, but it shoots 9.5mm good.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Makin' this little New Mexican Beauty earn her keep...


----------



## Portboy

Wow it’s hot found a shade spot to shoot


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Gwenny said:


> Been spending too much on these dang things but I had to grab an elusive woman designed frame. Pigeon Popper TTF
> View attachment 374669


Well, it’s just , can’t take it with you, lol….good looking frame though, what’s that black bar across it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Curve today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374742
> 
> Curve today.


That sure is a fine lookin' fork, Joe...


----------



## Gwenny

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Well, it’s just , can’t take it with you, lol….good looking frame though, what’s that black bar across it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


It's cat-tongue grip tape. My hands get clammy the the upstate humidity so I put a strip, dots, or even textured paint on slicker frames esp. cast stainless like this one.


----------



## skarrd

well,these are actually from yesterday-i actually slept thru the whole night,yay-
and the sling is a copy of a @Jcharmin92 frame he just made i asked if he would mind and awesome guy he is ,said go for it,and i did,and it shootsamazing,its almost as much fun as my OPFS's,so,
Thanks again Jon


----------



## skarrd

specs;lol
1/4 in pvc,1/4 inch ply and bamboo pins 
1/2 in straight cut simple shot .8 blacks at 9 inch AL shooting 5/16s steels


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> well,these are actually from yesterday-i actually slept thru the whole night,yay-
> and the sling is a copy of a @Jcharmin92 frame he just made i asked if he would mind and awesome guy he is ,said go for it,and i did,and it shootsamazing,its almost as much fun as my OPFS's,so,
> Thanks again Jon
> View attachment 374751
> View attachment 374752
> View attachment 374753


Nice!


----------



## skarrd

its a little more "squared off" than his ,but it fits and it shoots


----------



## hoggy

hat trick yesterday.


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> well,these are actually from yesterday-i actually slept thru the whole night,yay-
> and the sling is a copy of a @Jcharmin92 frame he just made i asked if he would mind and awesome guy he is ,said go for it,and i did,and it shootsamazing,its almost as much fun as my OPFS's,so,
> Thanks again Jon
> View attachment 374751
> View attachment 374752
> View attachment 374753


That came out great! Glad you loving it!


----------



## Ryan43

Felt like something different this morning scout and 177 cal bbs at 15 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WasagaB

Hot one today. Feels like 40°c (104°f). Still got 4. Using 3/8 steel. 33'.


----------



## raventree78

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374742
> 
> Curve today.





Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374742
> 
> Curve today.



Wow that one is a beauty


----------



## Roll Fast

This walnut yoke is a very nice and comfortable shooter.
Tears up them Tim's cups with plastic ammo!


----------



## Ryan43

This is my all time favorite 177 cal setup. Small HtS and gzk .40 black warrior ninja pouch. 15 yards and just chewed through this can.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

these 2 customs yesterday.


----------



## Stankard757

PVC Spring breaker night fire.


----------



## Rb1984

Ryan43 said:


> Felt like something different this morning scout and 177 cal bbs at 15 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also shoot my Scout XT from time to time and I really find it to be a great slingshot. Comfortable and shoots very well.


----------



## Rb1984

Ryan43 said:


> This is my all time favorite 177 cal setup. Small HtS and gzk .40 black warrior ninja pouch. 15 yards and just chewed through this can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im loving too much my small HTS😍. Very pocketable and awesome shooter. This small size fits in my hand like a glove.


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> That came out great! Glad you loving it!


Thanks,yessir it was a fun project too


----------



## Rb1984

In a big swamp shooting some pineapples and trying out a new binoculars.

About 70 dollars from aliexpress but they don't look bad at all! It looks worse in the photo than in reality.

Have a good day mates!🎯🚀


----------



## skarrd

Nice,Beautiful area too


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Slingshot28

First day of serious butterfly shooting. I hit the target like 5 times from 10 feet out of like 50. So I kind of suck at it but hopefully will be as accurate as I am with short draw soon.


----------



## Bimbo

Slingshot28 said:


> First day of serious butterfly shooting. I hit the target like 5 times from 10 feet out of like 50. So I kind of suck at it but hopefully will be as accurate as I am with short draw soon.
> View attachment 374833



Youll get there dude!!!

Buttefly is amazing!


----------



## hoggy

recurve ranger proto yesterday.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this _Peetie Wheatstraw Special_ that I begged off of The Devil's Son in Law himself. I married the fork tips together with a quick tune-up and got instant performance.

Thanks, Craig...


----------



## raventree78

Got out and did some slinging this morning. Used these


----------



## KawKan

Banded up the old OTT Taurus yesterday. 









It still stacks 3/8-inch steel with style and grace!


----------



## Slingshot28

Day number two of butterfly shooting, I shortened my draw to a couple of inches behind my head today. I shot way better than yesterday I could have been counting misses instead of hits. But I was only like 15 feet from the can. Anyway I'm pretty happy with today but still need to work on it.


----------



## pablo1954

Gwenny said:


> Been spending too much on these dang things but I had to grab an elusive woman designed frame. Pigeon Popper TTF
> View attachment 374669


beautiful


----------



## pablo1954

KawKan said:


> Banded up the old OTT Taurus yesterday.
> View attachment 374884
> 
> 
> It still stacks 3/8-inch steel with style and grace!


have a taurus in ttf. Plan shooting it and scorpion primarily until I can hone my shooting skills a bit.


----------



## KawKan

Finished wearing out this bandset before treating the Peghead natty to a BLO bath!


----------



## Ryan43

Still shooting the HTS and 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one 177BB's short range


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this JJCC Mustang that John was kind enough to make for me. Ringing gongs early for the pure enjoyment that it brings the Yuppies. 
This fork rarely misses it's mark.


----------



## Gwenny

Impulse purchase custom from prime fork.
She zesty


----------



## hoggy

Topshot hat trick today.


----------



## Portboy

Very early this morning


----------



## Slingshot28

Day number three of butterfly shooting. I have gotten to full butterfly or at least within a couple of inches. Now it's time to work on accuracy.


----------



## pablo1954

Gwenny said:


> Impulse purchase custom from prime fork.
> She zesty
> View attachment 374962


Great frame. I’m liking it a lot.


----------



## pablo1954

Gwenny said:


> Impulse purchase custom from prime fork.
> She zesty
> View attachment 374962


Design your own to your own specifications. If any one can do it, you can do it. You design it and I’ll build it to the best of my abilities, such as they are. Or, build it yourself.


----------



## skarrd

Gwenny said:


> Impulse purchase custom from prime fork.
> She zesty
> View attachment 374962


Good lookin fork,


----------



## Gwenny

pablo1954 said:


> Design your own to your own specifications. If any one can do it, you can do it. You design it and I’ll build it to the best of my abilities, such as they are. Or, build it yourself.


... I've had a weird design floating around in my head all day. I might just....


----------



## Ryan43

Jaharey G2 and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374993


----------



## Ibojoe

Gwenny said:


> Impulse purchase custom from prime fork.
> She zesty
> View attachment 374962


Dude you really have some nice frames. That one is special. Awesome 👏


----------



## Ibojoe

A little TTF action today with an English Yew Champ made by Mr Brooks


----------



## pablo1954

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 375067
> View attachment 375068
> View attachment 375069
> 
> A little TTF action today with an English Yew Champ made by Mr Brooks
> View attachment 375070


Nice wood. Looks a lot like osage orange from here in the colonies.


----------



## Ibojoe

pablo1954 said:


> Nice wood. Looks a lot like osage orange from here in the colonies.


This one is English yew. A good friend made it for me. It’s my best short band shooter. 
Osage is one of my favorite woods to work with. It finishes out so easy.


----------



## Ryan43

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 375067
> View attachment 375068
> View attachment 375069
> 
> A little TTF action today with an English Yew Champ made by Mr Brooks
> View attachment 375070


That is a really cool looking shooter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Still shooting the G2 and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Messing around with this


----------



## hoggy

these 2 Mojave Mo builds yesterday.


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> Messing around with this
> View attachment 375108


Buddy I like that one. The blue spacers were a nice touch. Good job.


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Buddy I like that one. The blue spacers were a nice touch. Good job.


Just like the frame I got from J5 that little accent of white sets it off just right


----------



## Flatband

WOW! That is a stunning Slingshot Ryan. Tremendous work. Is that a self build or someone else's? I'm really liking this one!!!


Ryan43 said:


> Still shooting the G2 and 1/4 in steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW! I'm loving this Slingshot. Ryan, is this a self build or someone else's work. It is a serious frame for sure!


----------



## Ryan43

Flatband said:


> WOW! That is a stunning Slingshot Ryan. Tremendous work. Is that a self build or someone else's? I'm really liking this one!!!
> 
> 
> WOW! I'm loving this Slingshot. Ryan, is this a self build or someone else's work. It is a serious frame for sure!


Thank you. It is made by Jaharey slingshots of Indonesia. He makes his own micarta and does some excellent work. This is the most comfortable frame I think I have ever held. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Yard work🥺


----------



## Rb1984

Taurus TTF. Great shooter🎯💥


----------



## karaolos

August night shooting with some fine white wine. 2.5mm solid, rapid pouch, frameless full butterfly, 9.5mm clay. I hope you're well and enjoying yourself wherever you are.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this FlippingOut Omega today....She is a 'hand-full' at 110mm wide.


----------



## Ibojoe

Back to the peg head for a minute.


----------



## Portboy

Got to the spot little late today but a bit shooting . Little frame works ok pretty happy how all can together.


----------



## hoggy

4 SmosSlings frames today.


----------



## raventree78

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374993


That has a very cool style, I like it a lot! Very nice


----------



## raventree78

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this FlippingOut Omega today....She is a 'hand-full' at 110mm wide.
> View attachment 375143
> View attachment 375144
> View attachment 375145
> View attachment 375146



If she gets to be too much of a hand full you can send her my way lol. Seriously though that is a beautiful slingshot, quite the treasure


----------



## Portboy

Change range this morning


----------



## Slide-Easy

raventree78 said:


> If she gets to be too much of a hand full you can send her my way lol. Seriously though that is a beautiful slingshot, quite the treasure


I would not have any of SimpleShot's frames as a gift....but I love the frames Nathan made with _his_ hands and sold under his FlippingOut logo.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this 'Tupperware' english fork that I begged off John Jeffries thru Simon at Wasp. This is a really nice fork, for the money. I did have to deepen the grooves on the ends to define the fork tips. I found that it helped with aiming.


----------



## hoggy

hat trick yesterday.


----------



## Gwenny

Not my fav frame I decided but dang it holds looped tubes well.
Axiom Ocularis Pro, 2040 looped, 1/2" clay


----------



## Slingshot28

Opfs kind of day


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today.


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Opfs kind of day
> View attachment 375317


my favorite type frame


----------



## Whytey

Well, new addition Molly the mule, she's a shooter.
Finished off a pfs canstruction with a cleanish centre cut then these on a fresh can..... 8mm 3/4🦋 10m


----------



## Ibojoe

Still TTF’n


----------



## Slingshot28

I had an hour walk this morning along my local river, practicing random shots and high up shooting. Also just enjoying the nice morning with my cheesey breakfast taco.😆


----------



## raventree78

Slingshot28 said:


> I had an hour walk this morning along my local river, practicing random shots and high up shooting. Also just enjoying the nice morning with my cheesey breakfast taco.😆
> View attachment 375377
> View attachment 375378
> View attachment 375379
> View attachment 375380
> View attachment 375381
> View attachment 375382
> View attachment 375383
> View attachment 375384



Beautiful scenery and yummy looking breakfast


----------



## craigbutnotreally

With the record breaking year for heat in Oklahoma I haven’t been shooting much this summer. And because of that haven’t been around here much. 117 isn’t the most pleasant to shoot in. Still miserable outside today but got some in. Man I still haven’t got used to this heat. You would think you would fairly quickly.


----------



## Slide-Easy

craigbutnotreally said:


> With the record breaking year for heat in Oklahoma I haven’t been shooting much this summer. And because of that haven’t been around here much. 117 isn’t the most pleasant to shoot in. Still miserable outside today but got some in. Man I still haven’t got used to this heat. You would think you would fairly quickly.


Lord Have Mercy....What a nice frame!


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Slide-Easy said:


> Lord Have Mercy....What a nice frame!


Shane does make some beauties. Haha. Haven’t shot anything else since he finished it. Kind of feel bad for my other slingshots. They just sit there staring at me every time I reach for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WasagaB

Gotta love it when a can shreds just the right way to send one through the bottom.


----------



## Slide-Easy

craigbutnotreally said:


> Shane does make some beauties. Haha. Haven’t shot anything else since he finished it. Kind of feel bad for my other slingshots. They just sit there staring at me every time I reach for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gave my Island Made fork to my buddy I served with in The Coast Guard. I can't say I regret it, but I miss the fork. It was a full 95mm wide. I have since found smaller forks more comfortable...like 75-85mm.


----------



## hoggy

torque hat trick today.


----------



## Ryan43

Still shooting the Jaharey G2 and in steel and probably will be for a while. I have held a lot of slingshots but the ergonomics of this design are absolutely amazing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 375067
> View attachment 375068
> View attachment 375069
> 
> A little TTF action today with an English Yew Champ made by Mr Brooks
> View attachment 375070


Nice one Joe 👌


----------



## raventree78

Shot these this morning, good times


----------



## Court215

All I’ve been shooting for awhile


----------



## Roll Fast

Court215 said:


> View attachment 375454
> 
> All I’ve been shooting for awhile


Very nice setup!
May I ask what ammo you use.


----------



## Court215

Roll Fast said:


> Very nice setup!
> May I ask what ammo you use.


Thank you
I was shooting 3/8 clay


----------



## hoggy

Koehler hat trick today.


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> I had an hour walk this morning along my local river, practicing random shots and high up shooting. Also just enjoying the nice morning with my cheesey breakfast taco.😆
> View attachment 375377
> View attachment 375378
> View attachment 375379
> View attachment 375380
> View attachment 375381
> View attachment 375382
> View attachment 375383
> View attachment 375384


wow thats a beautiful spot


----------



## Ibojoe

Going through the “Island Made’s”
Gettn a little black .50 action.


----------



## Slingshot28

skarrd said:


> wow thats a beautiful spot


I am definitely grateful for the nice areas of woodland and rivers/creeks very close to me that not many people seem to take advantage of.


----------



## raventree78

Had a blast with these this morning


----------



## hoggy

clipped Black Widow Sasquatch today. I added the black paracord & skull.


----------



## Whytey

Awesome pfs clays session tonight by delivery truck spotlight at my fave country park dunnies.
Only missed 3 from 30 shots at 8m.


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today.


----------



## Roll Fast

hoggy said:


> hat trick today.
> View attachment 375535


Those look like long tubes. Shooting full butterfly?


----------



## hoggy

Roll Fast said:


> Those look like long tubes. Shooting full butterfly?


long draw to my ear, i usually anchor to the corner of my lip.


----------



## hoggy

rain coming tomorrow so a 2nd round today.


----------



## Stankard757

Not much time for shootin lately☹ But squeezed in some night fire w/.177🤓


----------



## Whytey

Stankard757 said:


> Not much time for shootin lately☹ But squeezed in some night fire w/.177🤓
> View attachment 375563


Good old faithful.😎


----------



## The_Guy

Whatever this thing is


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Taurus Pro in G10 and Purpleheart with a Mastodon Tooth Logo that I begged off Bill Hays. 
The 2 Taurus Pros that Bill sent me hit their marks as well as the Colt Combat Elite that I sent back to Colt's custom shop for a 'tune-up'. 

Thanks again, Bill.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting some beautiful BunnyBusters this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B. Terrier

More frameless, but with diy leather finger loops and pouch....Loops are too big and straight pouch was not to my likings, so I have tighter loops and more shaped home cut pouch soaking in a little neatsfoot. Going to tie it up in about an hour.


----------



## hoggy

Cjw said:


> Shooting some beautiful BunnyBusters this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


SWEET


----------



## hoggy

2 different rounds today.


----------



## Portboy

Little fella


----------



## skarrd

in


The_Guy said:


> Whatever this thing is
> View attachment 375574


teresting setup very minimilist,def like it


----------



## skarrd

Cjw said:


> Shooting some beautiful BunnyBusters this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very Nice,all of them


----------



## skarrd

these today















I know ,,,,,the balls are rusty,,,,,,they are old,,,,,,,,,so am i,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Stankard757

New to me frosted SS Champ w/ 1/2in clay


----------



## skarrd

Sweet


----------



## hoggy

PP design, FTB build. Forkshooter TB & Ghost modified Seal Sniper.


----------



## Ryan43

Felt like something different this morning my Cromag ranger and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

This frame was so good to me yesterday that I picked it up first this morning and gave it a pure fit. She is totally straight-wristed and smooooooth.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> New to me frosted SS Champ w/ 1/2in clay
> View attachment 375623


Cool looking frame, that would look great with a fiber optic sight sight embedded in the tip…..would probably make the whole tip glow….just the tip, LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

^ ott style


----------



## Portboy

Great day if your a mallard 🦆🤬


----------



## Portboy

HAha 😂 this is BS


----------



## konstantingrafov77




----------



## skarrd

shooting the Aardvark brothers and their cousin Min spinners and tag teamed a can 
then the rains again,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Little fella
> View attachment 375615
> 
> View attachment 375614


Okay— I like shooting with tabs. If I have a few frames ready to go I will usually pick the tabbed frame first. I’ve even lobbed a few rounds in tabbed ttf thanks to Makopat and Hoggy trying it first. Anyway—I’ve noted ALL of the theories regarding shooting with tabs but had to figure out one thing all on my own. This being length of tabs. I’ve resolved that all of my tabs are just long enough to get over the fork and the elastic tied so it just almost touches the fork. My theory is the energy consumed to get those pieces of leather (or whatever) over the forks is important in regards to not only velocity but to make sure the tabs actually get over the fork at the same time. Imagine if the tabs were 4 inches (10 kilometers for you Canadians) long and your elastic was 4 inches long. I believe it would all pile up right at the fork and the round would fall to your feet—-of course speculation because I haven’t tried it. In a nutshell it just seems to me that keeping the tab to elastic tolerances as tight as you make your frames is important. Signed—Professor Jabroni.


----------



## Slingshot28

That's interesting, thank's for the lesson professor Jabroni.🤣


----------



## Slingshot28

Yesterday


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this natural, g10 Taurus Pro prototype today....this Taurus Pro design is a winner. Let Bill make you one, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Island made




----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay— I like shooting with tabs. If I have a few frames ready to go I will usually pick the tabbed frame first. I’ve even lobbed a few rounds in tabbed ttf thanks to Makopat and Hoggy trying it first. Anyway—I’ve noted ALL of the theories regarding shooting with tabs but had to figure out one thing all on my own. This being length of tabs. I’ve resolved that all of my tabs are just long enough to get over the fork and the elastic tied so it just almost touches the fork. My theory is the energy consumed to get those pieces of leather (or whatever) over the forks is important in regards to not only velocity but to make sure the tabs actually get over the fork at the same time. Imagine if the tabs were 4 inches (10 kilometers for you Canadians) long and your elastic was 4 inches long. I believe it would all pile up right at the fork and the round would fall to your feet—-of course speculation because I haven’t tried it. In a nutshell it just seems to me that keeping the tab to elastic tolerances as tight as you make your frames is important. Signed—Professor Jabroni.


Moses, please excuse my ignorance, but what are 'tabs' really used for?
When I mentioned them to John Jeffries, I got an instant list of reason why they are bad. I was kind of surprised at his response to them. I know many on this forum love to use them.


----------



## Portboy

Slingshot28 said:


> That's interesting, thank's for the lesson professor Jabroni.🤣


Ya I could not hit a bull moose at 2 paces with it . Had a chat with Shane and shorten them up quite a bit . Ditched the flats and put 1632 tubes on . I gave it a try this morning and started to be able to at least hit a can some the time . Another thing I think the pouch was to soft so it went to . I was kinda getting discouraged but it’s on the up and up . Quite the looking rig now


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Slide-Easy said:


> Moses, please excuse my ignorance, but what are 'tabs' really used for?
> When I mentioned them to John Jeffries, I got an instant list of reason why they are bad. I was kind of surprised at his response to them. I know many on this forum love to use them.


In my opinion tabs keep the band from rubbing on the fork when drawing the band back especially when shooting over the top. The tab takes the friction, kind of like tube protectors. This should result in longer band life. The only down side for me is it is another tie when making a band set.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> Moses, please excuse my ignorance, but what are 'tabs' really used for?
> When I mentioned them to John Jeffries, I got an instant list of reason why they are bad. I was kind of surprised at his response to them. I know many on this forum love to use them.


I imagine John Jeffries to be a reasonable source of information. There is a riddle in here that is in line with shooters that love office rubberbands or chained rubber bands. For me when I am using single or looped tubes or office/chained rubber then using a 'gypsy' tab was easier for me to get the rubber attached to a frame. I also shot these 'cheap' elastics since I was little so I didn't have a wonder if I was going to be able to hit what I am shooting at. Now that I pay attention a little more I enjoy tabs with single tubes as they are whisper quiet. Depending on the frame they attach nicely. And finally, I think because I have shot like this so often I don't think I am going to ever miss my target. However, my ramp-up to using flatbands is still a work in progress partly








because I didn't know they existed until 2018. Here is a photo of a Natty that I literally hacked together in 30 minutes or so last week while waiting for another project to dry. It is tabbed and tubed now and hits like a laser......for ME!


----------



## Bimbo

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay— I like shooting with tabs. If I have a few frames ready to go I will usually pick the tabbed frame first. I’ve even lobbed a few rounds in tabbed ttf thanks to Makopat and Hoggy trying it first. Anyway—I’ve noted ALL of the theories regarding shooting with tabs but had to figure out one thing all on my own. This being length of tabs. I’ve resolved that all of my tabs are just long enough to get over the fork and the elastic tied so it just almost touches the fork. My theory is the energy consumed to get those pieces of leather (or whatever) over the forks is important in regards to not only velocity but to make sure the tabs actually get over the fork at the same time. Imagine if the tabs were 4 inches (10 kilometers for you Canadians) long and your elastic was 4 inches long. I believe it would all pile up right at the fork and the round would fall to your feet—-of course speculation because I haven’t tried it. In a nutshell it just seems to me that keeping the tab to elastic tolerances as tight as you make your frames is important. Signed—Professor Jabroni.


Those measurements sound kinda funny to me...

Is that like 5 and a half sombreros long in mexican?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Bimbo said:


> Those measurements sound kinda funny to me...
> 
> Is that like 5 and a half sombreros long in mexican?


Yup---or a shitload in Texas. The metric system isn't taught in the US. It was rumored that it was some kind of Canadian mind control experiment that never caught on.


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yup---or a shitload in Texas. The metric system isn't taught in the US. It was rumored that it was some kind of Canadian mind control experiment that never caught on.


----------



## Rb1984

Looking for some rats in the rocks. I've seen one but it was quickly hidden🐀


----------



## Bimbo

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yup---or a shitload in Texas. The metric system isn't taught in the US. It was rumored that it was some kind of Canadian mind control experiment that never caught on.


I am quite familiar with the shitload, it is actually the unit in which we measure the amount of tacos needed to cure a hangover in Mexico, it's the inches and feet and bald eagles per football field where i get kinda lost


----------



## hoggy

FTB Ghost today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I imagine John Jeffries to be a reasonable source of information. There is a riddle in here that is in line with shooters that love office rubberbands or chained rubber bands. For me when I am using single or looped tubes or office/chained rubber then using a 'gypsy' tab was easier for me to get the rubber attached to a frame. I also shot these 'cheap' elastics since I was little so I didn't have a wonder if I was going to be able to hit what I am shooting at. Now that I pay attention a little more I enjoy tabs with single tubes as they are whisper quiet. Depending on the frame they attach nicely. And finally, I think because I have shot like this so often I don't think I am going to ever miss my target. However, my ramp-up to using flatbands is still a work in progress partly
> View attachment 375713
> 
> because I didn't know they existed until 2018. Here is a photo of a Natty that I literally hacked together in 30 minutes or so last week while waiting for another project to dry. It is tabbed and tubed now and hits like a laser......for ME!


Chris sent me some with some tubes...I think I will give it a go.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> Chris sent me some with some tubes...I think I will give it a go.


With the amount of rounds you send down range I think you will just as accurate with tubes in a very short amount of time. It’ll just take you a few rounds to get used to seeing a couple of black lines pointing towards the target.


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> With the amount of rounds you send down range I think you will just as accurate with tubes in a very short amount of time. It’ll just take you a few rounds to get used to seeing a couple of black lines pointing towards the target.


Thanks, Moses. True, I do have a powerful addiction.


----------



## bingo

the wkend shots and 3 today 🎯👍


----------



## raventree78

Ran these today, finally stopped raining long enough lol


----------



## hoggy

tubing today.


----------



## Cjw

Shooting my go to Slingshots. SPS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ryan43

Still shooting the G2.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

PB knuckle smasher and 1/4 steel


----------



## raventree78

Ryan43 said:


> Still shooting the G2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow you and that one get along really well it looks like  might as well send me the rest, get them out of the way lol J/K J/K  In all seriousness I can see why you would like that frame it is nice


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this fork that I begged off Chris the Tree Man. It is his Gavel model in Silver Maple. It is a _'proper'_ fork.

\


----------



## Buckaroo

Scout LT today - stil lots of work to do...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this fork that I begged off Chris the Tree Man. It is his Gavel model in Silver Maple. It is a _'proper'_ fork.
> 
> \
> View attachment 375852
> 
> View attachment 375849
> View attachment 375850
> View attachment 375851


I own Gavel #2. It is my holiest of holy artisan-carved naturals. I usually only show it during a Full Moon. Maybe Ill make an exception.


----------



## Buckaroo

MOJAVE MO said:


> I own Gavel #2. It is my holiest of holy artisan-carved naturals. I usually only show it during a Full Moon. Maybe Ill make an exception.


Whoa! That's gorgeous!


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I own Gavel #2. It is my holiest of holy artisan-carved naturals. I usually only show it during a Full Moon. Maybe Ill make an exception.


----------



## Whytey

Buckaroo said:


> Scout LT today - stil lots of work to do...
> View attachment 375853


@Buckaroo 
Nice shooting mate.👍


----------



## Buckaroo

Whytey said:


> @Buckaroo
> Nice shooting mate.👍


Thanks Whytey! I


----------



## Ryan43

I promise to get something different out but I’m still shooting the g2.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28

Pretty much full butterfly with my favorite natty and short draw with my new slingshot from Ryan43 and another newish homemade frame.


----------



## hoggy

Buckaroo said:


> Scout LT today - stil lots of work to do...
> View attachment 375853


nice shooting


----------



## hoggy

tubing yesterday.


----------



## raventree78

Ryan43 said:


> I promise to get something different out but I’m still shooting the g2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If it ain't broke don't fix it lol


----------



## Ibojoe

J5 Pocket Parasite. SS .50.


----------



## Buckaroo

hoggy said:


> nice shooting


Thank you!


----------



## Buckaroo

Ryan43 said:


> I promise to get something different out but I’m still shooting the g2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I stared at this frame for like 5 min! Awesome!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 375893
> 
> J5 Pocket Parasite. SS .50.


----------



## Ibojoe

Buckaroo said:


> Scout LT today - stil lots of work to do...
> View attachment 375853


Some fine shootn Buckaroo👍


----------



## Buckaroo

Thank you!


----------



## Rb1984

Some night shooting with the Taurus🐂😎


----------



## hoggy

tubing today.


----------



## Gwenny

Ryan43 said:


> I promise to get something different out but I’m still shooting the g2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dammit, I keep seeing this thing and it makes me want one more every time


----------



## hoggy

tubing today.


----------



## Gwenny

Ya girl finally caught the Rona so I'm treating myself to some rounds through my very favorite frame while I have the energy.


----------



## Portboy

Pink frame today


----------



## Ryan43

Gwenny said:


> Dammit, I keep seeing this thing and it makes me want one more every time


Get one he is pretty reasonable on his prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

I promised something different my sniper sling cobra and 1/4 in steel. I’m starting to like the fiber optic sight reference.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Last night was a PFS and 1/4" steel kind of night.


----------



## Gwenny

Ryan43 said:


> Get one he is pretty reasonable on his prices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who's the maker?
Edit: found the man on insta and already dm'd


----------



## bingo

These 3 today


----------



## Ryan43

Gwenny said:


> Who's the maker?
> Edit: found the man on insta and already dm'd


Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Here you go guys my Bill Hays scorpion  and 10 mm glass marbles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Here you go guys my Bill Hays scorpion  and 10 mm glass marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to buy 50lbs of those small marbles from McGills. I shot them everyday for 5 years. I used to shoot them at 30-40 yards. The higher the quality the straighter they shot. I love to see Bill's customs.


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> I used to buy 50lbs of those small marbles from McGills. I shot them everyday for 5 years. I used to shoot them at 30-40 yards. The higher the quality the straighter they shot. I love to see Bill's customs.


I normally shoot 1/4 in steel but these are a great change up. I love my scorpion  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konstantingrafov77

Hello guys. Uncle Konstantin made you a cool slingshot video. From Russia with love. If it's not difficult, like and subscribe


----------



## Slingshot28

3/4 butterfly, lbs, bbs, and a can at 20 meters


----------



## hoggy

Tubing yesterday.


----------



## raventree78

hoggy said:


> Tubing yesterday.
> View attachment 376037



Those setups are really cool, I wish I could find a tube setup that really works for me, can't get the accuracy like flats.  Nice shooting!


----------



## hoggy

Thank you sir. Topshot, Torque & Mini Taurus tuber work well for me.


----------



## Ryan43

Back to shooting the G2 again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

tubing today.


----------



## skarrd

finally got a chance to shoot today







Thanks @pablo1954


----------



## Ryan43

Sniper sling cobra this evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28

Shirt pocket rocket


----------



## skarrd

another one from @pablo1954 ,mesquite


----------



## Stankard757

Night plinkin with mini OPFS til the band broke☹


----------



## hoggy

tubing yesterday.


----------



## hoggy

tubing twice today.


----------



## Stankard757

BB PFS with 1/2 in. clay


----------



## hoggy

tubing today.


----------



## Stankard757

Finally got to shoot a very cool G10 Wedge and Oak (?) natty I received from Pablo54 last week


----------



## skarrd

got one of his wedges,they shoot nice,also a mesquite fork


----------



## skarrd

these with BBs,177s short range waiting for stuff to dry,lol


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket predator Taurus and 177 cal bbs this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

FTB slingmail tubing yesterday.


----------



## Portboy

test driving the new frames before diner 😎


----------



## Ryan43

Ranger classic and 177 cal bbs at 15 yards this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

just the 1 yesterday


----------



## Stankard757




----------



## Ibojoe

The Portboy Mule. Full bass and 7/16 steel.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> Ranger classic and 177 cal bbs at 15 yards this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Eldon, do you find mounting your bands at the outside edges of the fork tips are more accurate for you, than mounting them center of the tips ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 376504
> 
> The Portboy Mule. Full bass and 7/16 steel.


That is a nice fork, Joe.


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> finally got a chance to shoot today
> View attachment 376060
> Thanks @pablo1954


How do you like it, Steven? I have not given mine a go yet.


----------



## Ryan43

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Hey Eldon, do you find mounting your bands at the outside edges of the fork tips are more accurate for you, than mounting them center of the tips ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Yes I do Darell. It seems like I consistently shoot low when I center the bands in the fork tip. I find that I am spot on with a 85 mm to 90 mm fork width when I use the fork tip as an aiming reference. It could just be a mental thing as well lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> Yes I do Darell. It seems like I consistently shoot low when I center the bands in the fork tip. I find that I am spot on with a 85 mm to 90 mm fork width when I use the fork tip as an aiming reference. It could just be a mental thing as well lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, tks for the quick reply brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Yes I do Darell. It seems like I consistently shoot low when I center the bands in the fork tip. I find that I am spot on with a 85 mm to 90 mm fork width when I use the fork tip as an aiming reference. It could just be a mental thing as well lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time I band up a frame to shoot, I tell myself that I am going to lash the band even with the tips, but habit takes over and I always center them. I dont aim much anymore so, I'm not sure it matters. I will try it one day.....maybe.


----------



## KawKan

Tried out a frameless rig with 3mm solids. The old school 2mm solids are shown for reference. 









After blasting the can with 8mm steel, I finished it off with 3/8 (9.5mm). The bands do a good job with either ammo.


----------



## KawKan

This one didn't get posted yesterday.








I was trying to match the ammo speed with the same latex cut for both 36-inch and 56-inch draws. Came acceptably close!


----------



## Rb1984

Relaxing afternoon in the mountain with the HTS and the Taurus TTF. Cans and spinner.

Also some reading, beer and more lol🌱

Have a good day mates!🤙🏼

(If the photo is not allowed please delete it. Nowadays so many things are not allowed (at least in my country) that I am confused)


----------



## Rb1984

Say goodbye to Mr. Onion🧅


----------



## Jcharmin92

This one today.


----------



## Rb1984

Jcharmin92 said:


> This one today.
> View attachment 376528


Very beautiful one mate. What are the bands?
👍🏼😎🤙🎯


----------



## Slingshot28

Rb1984 said:


> Say goodbye to Mr. Onion🧅
> View attachment 376526
> 
> View attachment 376527


That brought tears to my eyes🤣


----------



## Jcharmin92

Rb1984 said:


> Very beautiful one mate. What are the bands?
> 👍🏼😎🤙🎯


Thank you! They are the new transparent precise bands.


----------



## Rb1984

Jcharmin92 said:


> Thank you! They are the new transparent precise bands.


Yes that seemed to me and I have asked you. What do you think of these new bands? 

I will ask in slingshooting if they will have it.


----------



## Portboy

Forgot my road bag all I have 1636 tube and ammo . But still shooting


----------



## Jcharmin92

Rb1984 said:


> Yes that seemed to me and I have asked you. What do you think of these new bands?
> 
> I will ask in slingshooting if they will have it.


I think they are great I like everything about them! I probably won't buy anything else lol especially from the precise website I paid $15 for a whole entire role of it that is shipping included and it got to me in like 2 weeks


----------



## Jcharmin92

Comparable to snipersling yellow


----------



## Rb1984

[


Jcharmin92 said:


> I think they are great I like everything about them! I probably won't buy anything else lol especially from the precise website I paid $15 for a whole entire role of it that is shipping included and it got to me in like 2 weeks


Thanks mate, I hope to try them soon! I hope I can get them from slingshooting for lower shipping costs and customs to my country👍🏼🎯🚀


----------



## Ryan43

Ripping up pop cans again tonight with the Taurus and some bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

Rb1984 said:


> [
> 
> Thanks mate, I hope to try them soon! I hope I can get them from slingshooting for lower shipping costs and customs to my country👍🏼🎯🚀


I say give them a go brother I'm enjoying them!


----------



## Slingshot28

One of my favorites today


----------



## hoggy

BDH hat trick today.


----------



## Axman

Roll Fast said:


> This walnut yoke is a very nice and comfortable shooter.
> Tears up them Tim's cups with plastic ammo!


That's a good looking frame. And I do love me some Tim Hortons coffee too. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Kinda nice when all your slings fit in one can. Tonight's work setups😉


----------



## Ibojoe

J-5 Pocket Parasite.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 376550
> 
> J-5 Pocket Parasite.


----------



## hoggy

tubing today.


----------



## Ibojoe

Twice on Sunday!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 376584
> Twice on Sunday!


Another one of my favorites to look at, but if I was your neighbor, I'd be worrying you about letting me shoot it....


----------



## ATO75

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 376584
> Twice on Sunday!


That is a beauty right there!


----------



## ATO75

Shooting these 2 today. Prime fork Cygnus and this frame from the Ukraine with no name made by Andrey Boblak. Love them both.


----------



## ATO75

Slide-Easy said:


> Hoggy, with the pure variety of frames you have displayed in multitude, over the years, I would sure like to see them all in one place if you ever take a notion to put them all together at one time for a photo. (How is that for a intentional run-on sentence?) Feel free to PM me the pic, I can understand that you might not want just anyone looking at it.


Damn I would like to see that too!


----------



## Ryan43

Going with the pocket parasite and bbs tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> How do you like it, Steven? I have not given mine a go yet.


its an excellent shooter,stays tight in the hand and even with the .8 bands its not hard to hang on to or hit what your pointing at


----------



## skarrd

KawKan said:


> View attachment 376506
> 
> Tried out a frameless rig with 3mm solids. The old school 2mm solids are shown for reference.
> 
> View attachment 376507
> 
> After blasting the can with 8mm steel, I finished it off with 3/8 (9.5mm). The bands do a good job with either ammo.


nice shootin ! pray tell,where do those solids come from ? they look interesting


----------



## KawKan

skarrd said:


> nice shootin ! pray tell,where do those solids come from ? they look interesting


I got them from AliExpress. 








2.45US $ 9% OFF|Diameter 2mm 3mm Latex Elastic Solid Rubber Band Elastic Fishing Slingshot Binding Rope Tying Rubber Line String - Ropes - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## skarrd

this one saturday








and these two today

















KawKan said:


> I got them from AliExpress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.45US $ 9% OFF|Diameter 2mm 3mm Latex Elastic Solid Rubber Band Elastic Fishing Slingshot Binding Rope Tying Rubber Line String - Ropes - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com


----------



## skarrd

KawKan said:


> I got them from AliExpress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.45US $ 9% OFF|Diameter 2mm 3mm Latex Elastic Solid Rubber Band Elastic Fishing Slingshot Binding Rope Tying Rubber Line String - Ropes - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com


Cool thanks my friend,i think i may give them a try


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Todays carry .. LBS all the way around 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

OTT Taurus and 1/2 in. clay


----------



## Whytey

Back at it after more than 2 weeks off. So nice to be able to focus on something else other than life for a change.😊
Pfs mule 3/4🦋 8mm steel at 10m.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Todays carry .. LBS all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Gonna have to get my hands on one and try it....


----------



## KawKan

Steel cans can take a pounding! This one about shredded before it came apart. 








Used 3/8-inch steel, and Simple Shot .60 cut for butterfly on the natty and 36-inch draw on the Tex Classic (scaled to 75 percent).


----------



## WasagaB

I finally tied one on this weekend! Enjoy the rest of the long one!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shootin' this _Gavel _by _Zone 7 Catapults_. It is truly a _proper fork_. Easy on the eyes too.


----------



## ATO75

Shooting the companion today testing out some bands. I've been doing some good shooting with this frame lately. It's getting hard to put down.


----------



## ATO75

KawKan said:


> Steel cans can take a pounding! This one about shredded before it came apart.
> View attachment 376629
> 
> Used 3/8-inch steel, and Simple Shot .60 cut for butterfly on the natty and 36-inch draw on the Tex Classic (scaled to 75 percent).


Sometimes they just don't want to give up the ghost and you have to put a 100 shots on the.. lol


----------



## hoggy

Funky Y today.


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket parasite again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28

Looped tubes 8mm steel


----------



## bingo

getting some sun cut this less than 25 shots 🎯👍


----------



## skarrd

these today 





















this one is a funny one,cant hit anything consistantly at 18-20 feet ,but stretch it out to 35-40 feet and its a ringer,,,,,,,,,wierd


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ryan43 said:


> Pocket parasite again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Pocket Parasite man!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwilkes

Slide-Easy said:


> Shootin' this _Gavel _by _Zone 7 Catapults_. It is truly a _proper fork_. Easy on the eyes too.
> 
> View attachment 376642
> View attachment 376643


That is a seriously nice looking stick!


----------



## Slide-Easy

cwilkes said:


> That is a seriously nice looking stick!


Thanks, Chris makes a really nice fork.


----------



## Ryan43

cwilkes said:


> That is a seriously nice looking stick!


I have two now and I’m thinking about a third one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> I have two now and I’m thinking about a third one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are in my top 3 forks...


----------



## Portboy

Some fall shooting 😂


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Some fall shooting 😂
> View attachment 376713


Great Day in The Morning!!!!


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my Pride Scorpion  tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

outside insomnia range till Skeeters found me,,,,,


----------



## Flatband

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting my Pride Scorpion  tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very Nice Slingshot, Great blending.


----------



## Ryan43

My sniper sling cobra tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Ryan43 said:


> My sniper sling cobra tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sniper sling makes some nice.looking stuff.


----------



## Slingshot28

Couple of shots before the skeeters got hungry


----------



## Ryan43

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Sniper sling makes some nice.looking stuff.


Everything is pretty well made. I’m satisfied with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Seems like ages since I've slung some 3/4 and full 🦋 frameless 8mm at 10m. A few high and low then YEP! minute of can.
Flatband 0.5 Snipersling 16-10.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Whytey said:


> Seems like ages since I've slung some 3/4 and full 🦋 frameless 8mm at 10m. A few high and low then YEP! minute of can.
> Flatband 0.5 Snipersling 16-10.
> View attachment 376787


I watched 10 or 15 Malcolm Douglas repeats while I had another go with the SARS virus late last month. Australia is one _heck_ of a place...you can fill in the expiative for me. Oh yeah I like 20/15mm .5 or .55 for 8mm. It is an ideal set up. How much is shipping to the US?


----------



## Stankard757

After a very unsatisfying couple of days with frameless broke out my PB Hydra and destroyed a coffee cup😉


----------



## Whytey

Due to the fact of snapping too many of my fave full 🦋 0.5 16-10 frameless bandsets at the pouch I decided to try some 0.6 Snipersling for hopefully more longevity. Using the @KawKan suggested calculation method I came up with a 13-8 taper. With the same cut length the draw is a bit stronger to full stretch but man the 8mm steel is zipping even quicker. Maybe an extra 20mm added to the cut length will help ease the draw sufficiently.....


----------



## skarrd

this one thursday


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 376827


----------



## raventree78

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 376827



Dang that is sharp, really dig the layered colors


----------



## Slide-Easy

'_Peaches in the Summertime...
Apples in the Fall...
If I can't have the fork I want, I don't want no fork at all.'_

I shook off the SARs Virus and decided to suck some juice out of this Georgia Peach that I begged off Darrell....


----------



## Slide-Easy

Well, I sucked up the last drop of juice out of that peach, so I banded up this fork I begged off Peetie Wheatstraw, The Devil's Son in Law, himself. I got whiskey out of this one...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Well, I sucked up the last drop of juice out of that peach, so I banded up this fork I begged off Peetie Wheatstraw, The Devil's Son in Law, himself. I got whiskey out of this one...
> View attachment 376859
> View attachment 376860
> View attachment 376861


That’s a beautiful frame, absolutely love that one [mention]devils son in law [/mention] and so glad you’re feeling better Stuart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That’s a beautiful frame, absolutely love that one [mention]devils son in law [/mention] and so glad you’re feeling better Stuart
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks, Darrell. My natural anti-bodies kicked in like a light switch after 6 bad days....There is plenty juice left in that _Georgia Peach_. I was just Playin' the Fool.


----------



## SlingScott

Slide-Easy said:


> Well, I sucked up the last drop of juice out of that peach, so I banded up this fork I begged off Peetie Wheatstraw, The Devil's Son in Law, himself. I got whiskey out of this one...
> View attachment 376859
> View attachment 376860
> View attachment 376861


What type of bands are those?


----------



## Slide-Easy

White Burning Skull Brand. I have been using every day for the last 4 years. Usually .55mm but sometimes, maybe .50......I feel using the same set up on all my forks for years at a time is the secret to consistant, accuracy. I am addicted to repeated accuracy at around 30-40 yards. My catch box at 10 meters rarely gets used.


----------



## SlingScott

Slide-Easy said:


> White Burning Skull Brand. I have been using every day for the last 4 years. Usually .55mm but sometimes, maybe .50......I feel using the same set up on all my forks for years at a time is the secret to consistant, accuracy. I am addicted to repeated accuracy at around 30-40 yards. My catch box at 10 meters rarely gets used.


Sorry, meant to ask what are they tied on with. 

I'll have to check out the bands though. Just getting back into this after decades and there's so much info and options now, it's crazy.


----------



## Slide-Easy

SlingScott said:


> Sorry, meant to ask what are they tied on with.
> 
> I'll have to check out the bands though. Just getting back into this after decades and there's so much info and options now, it's crazy.


They call it Amber Belt.


----------



## skarrd

Baby Fork today


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting a Peetie Wheatstraw Special, this morning, thru the rain from my living room. Banging gongs for the Yuppies.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 376827


Wow that’s pretty!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting a Peetie Wheatstraw Special, this morning, thru the rain from my living room. Banging gongs for the Yuppies.
> View attachment 376884
> View attachment 376885
> View attachment 376886
> View attachment 376887






 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger and bbs this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

skarrd said:


> Baby Fork today
> View attachment 376868
> View attachment 376869
> View attachment 376870


Nice wood. I see it has a little curve to the left. 😜


----------



## Slingshot28

Finished up the last of my theraband between the rains


----------



## Bimbo

September 16th is Mexicos independence day, so Septemeber is considered here the Patriotic month.

According to local customs, my sling abides by them


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

@Island made , shooting this plastic one just for you.


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Haven't thought of that one in a long time. When I think of Robert Palmer I think of Sally getting Sneaked thru The Alley and Little Feat type grooves. Man I used to love me some Little Feat.


----------



## Island made

Ipdvolvoz said:


> @Island made , shooting this plastic one just for you.


🤣 I shoot those plastic ones too! They last forever as spinners.


----------



## Island made

Got some 30 yard cam bashing in today, love this halberd from @Ibojoe


----------



## Whytey

Well, I like it when a calculated plan comes to fruition.😀
My full 🦋 frameless extended Snipersling 0.6 tapered band setup has 8mm steel flying flat and quick landing nicely on a thinner tube power drink can with a pleasant light draw.
Draw = 63"+ or 1610mm
Stretch = 4.35
ABL = 370mm
Taper = 13-8








Hopefully greater bandlife is achieved.


----------



## Island made

Island made said:


> 🤣 I shoot those plastic ones too! They last forever as spinners.


Purely kidding of course. Jorden smothers makes great frames at a great price.


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting a Peetie Wheatstraw Special, this morning, thru the rain from my living room. Banging gongs for the Yuppies.
> View attachment 376884
> View attachment 376885
> View attachment 376886
> View attachment 376887


Nice


----------



## skarrd

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Nice wood. I see it has a little curve to the left. 😜


yep,got a piece of pecan thats gonna have a curve to the right pretty soon,lol


----------



## skarrd

this baby out again today 







really like the thicker g 10


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Island made said:


> Purely kidding of course. Jorden smothers makes great frames at a great price.


His stuff is pretty good. I keep that one with me in the car.


----------



## Island made

Ipdvolvoz said:


> His stuff is pretty good. I keep that one with me in the car.


For sure. Always nice and clean


----------



## hoggy

hat trick today.


----------



## Rb1984

Night walk and some shooting🎯


----------



## Ryan43

I couldn’t make up my mind so I shot both










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingScott

Scout LT arrived today (set up as TTF) and will be taking it out shortly. I like the feel and can definitely see the appeal of the "Torque" style frame shape.


----------



## Slingshot28

Semi butterfly in the dark today


----------



## Stankard757

Putting the skateboard Slim PFS through it's paces. It's a keeper🎯🎯


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> 🤣 I shoot those plastic ones too! They last forever as spinners.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ibojoe

An “Island Made”design for y’all


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 376959
> 
> An “Island Made”design for y’all


Wow! That’s stunning 🤩 your a true craftsman Joseph.


----------



## raventree78

Nice morning, had a long range session. Shot all of these


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 376959
> 
> An “Island Made”design for y’all


----------



## Slide-Easy

raventree78 said:


> Nice morning, had a long range session. Shot all of these
> View attachment 376960


Hoggy Wild!


----------



## SlingScott

Slinging BB's today.


----------



## hoggy

Tubing today.


----------



## Stankard757

Night shootin my @pablo1954 wedge channeling my inner @skarrd with a skull temp tattoo








🤓


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Wide-gapped Samurai Conus that I begged off Arturo, all the way from the Atacama Desert in Chile. He made this one for me last year and I sure have enjoyed it.


----------



## hoggy

today's tubers.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this Wide-gapped Samurai Conus that I begged off Arturo, all the way from the Atacama Desert in Chile. He made this one for me last year and I sure have enjoyed it.
> 
> Nice wood.


----------



## Whytey

Today I tried my new Snipersling 0.6 13-8 8mm steel full🦋 setup on a pfs frame. Seems to be shooting well but most of the damage on this smaller can was done yesterday frameless.


----------



## Whytey

Yeah not feeling it with frames lately so back to frameless.
🤣 Here's a classic aging Aussie pinup for the full🦋 fans out there.....


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> Night shootin my @pablo1954 wedge channeling my inner @skarrd with a skull temp tattoo
> View attachment 376993
> 
> 🤓


I hope I can shoot mine in the day time.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this JJCC Mustang this morning that I begged off John Jeffries, himself.


----------



## Stankard757

Osage Conus and my Thang


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket parasite and bbs this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

First time out for more than 6 shots in a good while. Cromag frame and looped office bands with clay ammo. Targets are 2-4 inch wide trees scattered around 33ft.


----------



## hoggy

tubers today.


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Night shootin my @pablo1954 wedge channeling my inner @skarrd with a skull temp tattoo
> View attachment 376993
> 
> 🤓


Lookin good brother


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this Wide-gapped Samurai Conus that I begged off Arturo, all the way from the Atacama Desert in Chile. He made this one for me last year and I sure have enjoyed it.
> 
> View attachment 376998
> View attachment 376999
> View attachment 377001
> View attachment 377002
> View attachment 377003


Beauty that one for sure


----------



## skarrd

this one today


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Shot the TAG w/flats and the PlyPlinker with tubes. I shot clay and 8mm through both but mostly clay on the PFS.


----------



## Ryan43

LBS and bbs today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

My beautiful spalted mustang style frame from ibojoe and my new “mole” from Tim foster.


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> My beautiful spalted mustang style frame from ibojoe and my new “mole” from Tim foster.
> View attachment 377239
> View attachment 377240


both are extremely Nice


----------



## SlingScott

Ryan43 said:


> LBS and bbs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a piece of plywood? It looks amazing.


----------



## skarrd

SlingScott said:


> Is that a piece of plywood? It looks amazing.


i believe its skateboard deck,mine is and looks just like that


----------



## Stankard757

SB Slim tonight with 1/2 inch clay


----------



## Ryan43

SlingScott said:


> Is that a piece of plywood? It looks amazing.


Joey will make you one pretty cheap. I think 30 bucks my friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Shooting some big old caps . I don’t connect every shot but I love when I do 😎


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Going to shoot this one here in a little bit.


----------



## Whytey

New frameless 3/4 🦋 rig
Once I got used to the draw weight and found my regular anchor point the centre hits arrived.
Working nicely😀








Next hit.....


----------



## Stankard757

Shootin at a flock tonight🤣


----------



## hoggy

tubin' yesterday with some FTB builds.


----------



## Whytey

Stankard757 said:


> Shootin at a flock tonight🤣
> View attachment 377287


Looks like every duck got turned around..... nice shooting.


----------



## Whytey

hoggy said:


> tubin' yesterday with some FTB builds.
> View attachment 377292


WOW! @hoggy
Did you find time for a meal break? 

BTW good shooting


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and bbs this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimbo

My all time favorites today the Hydra, Joker PFS, alu and micarta champ and an ESS PEE ESS style, which im still getting the hang of pseudo tapers.


----------



## svr

Finally got a chance to try the Pass Around Box shooters!





































Ended up shooting for almost four hours last night,
having too much fun to stop.


----------



## KawKan

svr said:


> Finally got a chance to try the Pass Around Box shooters!
> 
> 
> View attachment 377298
> 
> View attachment 377299
> 
> 
> View attachment 377300
> 
> 
> View attachment 377301
> 
> 
> Ended up shooting for almost four hours last night,
> having too much fun to stop.


Dang, you shot a bunch of them, @svr! Looks like some cans took a beating! Good shooting!


----------



## 202

hoggy said:


> tubin' yesterday with some FTB builds.
> View attachment 377292


Nice!


----------



## StringSlap

Today's session was with my Bilbrey pistachio shell OPFS and my micarta/titanium wedge by @pablo1954 
Oh yeah, I'm back on a tabs and tubes kick!


----------



## hoggy

Whytey said:


> WOW! @hoggy
> Did you find time for a meal break?
> 
> BTW good shooting


ha ha ha, yes and thanks. scientific experiments for the upcoming HHST.


----------



## hoggy

202 said:


> Nice!


thank you sir.


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's tubin'.


----------



## StringSlap

hoggy said:


> yesterday's tubin'.
> View attachment 377329


Hey hoggy, just curious what tube setup you're using for 8mm? I'm using 1632, 14" active for full butterfly.


----------



## raventree78

Had a ton of fun with these this morning


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Coffee and Un-Climber this morning. I’m not a speed shooter but this thing has potential.


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Coffee and Un-Climber this morning. I’m not a speed shooter but this thing has potential.
> View attachment 377341


Haha surprised you don’t have it all rednecked up yet . No cammo tape or anything thing your lacking Mo


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Haha surprised you don’t have it all rednecked up yet . No cammo tape or anything thing your lacking Mo


Ohyea I was ponderin’ but this thing just locks in unusually well. Was wondering if anyone had been successful in transferring this onto a cored or wood frame yet?


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Ohyea I was ponderin’ but this thing just locks in unusually well. Was wondering if anyone had been successful in transferring this onto a cored or wood frame yet?


Yep I seen one in olivewood few years back looked mint Mo


----------



## Portboy

was slingnerd wondering what he up to these days . Think this one I remember


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> was slingnerd wondering what he up to these days . Think this one I remember
> View attachment 377342


Nice. Got me thinking!


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Nice. Got me thinking!


Haha nice this idea going to the monster Mo garage. This has full Port Boy support 👍🏻 Hey your last natty has same shape as a spoon I thought has great potential


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Haha nice this idea going to the monster Mo garage. This has full Port Boy support 👍🏻 Hey your last natty has same shape as a spoon I thought has great potential
> View attachment 377343
> 
> View attachment 377344
> 
> View attachment 377346
> 
> View attachment 377345


Do it!!! But move this garbage over to the SOTM before the Moderator gives you a slap-down for jacking up the What Are You Shooting Today thread!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🙊🙈🙉🖖🏻🤫🍁🍁🇨🇦🇨🇦👍


----------



## Ibojoe

🤣 That spoon rest is where I got the idea for “The Curve”


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> 🤣 That spoon rest is where I got the idea for “The Curve”
> View attachment 377351


Boys, look at the curves on that!


----------



## hoggy

StringSlap said:


> Hey hoggy, just curious what tube setup you're using for 8mm? I'm using 1632, 14" active for full butterfly.


double 1632s & single 2040s


----------



## hoggy

tubin' today.


----------



## 202

hoggy said:


> tubin' today.
> View attachment 377359


A Torque X in every color. I like it!
Which tubes are you using?


----------



## StringSlap

202 said:


> A Torque X in every color. I like it!
> Which tubes are you using?


Look at his previous post, right before the one you are referring to.


----------



## SlingScott

hoggy said:


> tubin' today.
> View attachment 377359


I think you need another Torque X.


----------



## 202

StringSlap said:


> Look at his previous post, right before the one you are referring to.


Thanks. I didn’t see it was him who responded in that post.


----------



## raventree78

Ibojoe said:


> 🤣 That spoon rest is where I got the idea for “The Curve”
> View attachment 377351



The "curve" slingshots you make are super sweet, love the one I have, just have to make sure I am warmed up before using it, would hate to fork hit such a beauty


----------



## Slide-Easy

raventree78 said:


> The "curve" slingshots you make are super sweet, love the one I have, just have to make sure I am warmed up before using it, would hate to fork hit such a beauty


I absolutely adore mine. It is in my top 3 most instinctive pointing frames that hits it's mark effortlessly.


----------



## Portboy

Dug out some different frames for today


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I found about 20 minutes to run to the forest with 25-8mm steel balls and the DecenderAte. It is a nice little shooter….that may need some camo-tape!🤣🤫🖖🏻👍


----------



## Portboy

Brushing up frameless good day


----------



## Stankard757

PB special and a capped natty🎯😉


----------



## StringSlap

Portboy said:


> Dug out some different frames for today
> View attachment 377372


I recognize one of those!


----------



## hoggy

tubin' today.


----------



## bingo

had not shot this till today


----------



## skarrd

shot these sunday [pecan sunday,lol]


----------



## Ibojoe

Things are heatin up here. Back over a hundred. Got an early morning cut.


----------



## raventree78

Shot these today


----------



## Flatband

raventree78 said:


> Shot these today
> View attachment 377401


 That areal nice selection of Frames. Some real shooting going on over there!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shot this one today with 1/4" steel.


----------



## KawKan

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Shot this one today with 1/4" steel.
> 
> View attachment 377420


Love the way the tabs are rigged on that ringshooter!


----------



## Whytey

KawKan said:


> Love the way the tabs are rigged on that ringshooter!


Wondering, are those forward facing tube covers on the mounting rings to protect the bands on return?

 Normally I am getting ready for work at this time, midday, but today is a one-off national public holiday for the mourning of our passed QE2.


----------



## hoggy

Yesterday's tubin'.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Whytey said:


> Wondering, are those forward facing tube covers on the mounting rings to protect the bands on return?
> 
> Normally I am getting ready for work at this time, midday, but today is a one-off national public holiday for the mourning of our passed QE2.


There is a gap in the eye bolt large enough to slide the tabs, tubes or whatever into the ring. The tubes keep the tubes from falling back through the gap. This is about the easiest and fastest method of changing tubes/bands. No tying or tools needed. Here is a video showing how it works.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> There is a gap in the eye bolt large enough to slide the tabs, tubes or whatever into the ring. The tubes keep the tubes from falling back through the gap. This is about the easiest and fastest method of changing tubes/bands. No tying or tools needed. Here is a video showing how it works.


Very cool setup Greg, Tks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> There is a gap in the eye bolt large enough to slide the tabs, tubes or whatever into the ring. The tubes keep the tubes from falling back through the gap. This is about the easiest and fastest method of changing tubes/bands. No tying or tools needed. Here is a video showing how it works.


Thanks again Gramps for showing off the 117b’s. I’ve been using this same setup and singles too for clay. What I have NOT done is tracked how many rounds I can shoot before breakage. I think I don’t count because they are so cheap, easy, and fast to attach. Have you ever counted your average lifespan of a looped set before breaking?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Thanks again Gramps for showing off the 117b’s. I’ve been using this same setup and singles too for clay. What I have NOT done is tracked how many rounds I can shoot before breakage. I think I don’t count because they are so cheap, easy, and fast to attach. Have you ever counted your average lifespan of a looped set before breaking?


I counted the shots before breaking to get an average but I don't remember what I came up with. I remember I got over 400 shots with one set and only about 100 on another. I am guessing most were over 300. As you said they are cheap (about .04 per set) and take only seconds to make and install so shot count doesn't really matter.


----------



## Portboy

Shooting big gun had a vid but think I need a different one


----------



## SlingScott

Spur of the moment frame-less.


----------



## 202

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> There is a gap in the eye bolt large enough to slide the tabs, tubes or whatever into the ring. The tubes keep the tubes from falling back through the gap. This is about the easiest and fastest method of changing tubes/bands. No tying or tools needed. Here is a video showing how it works.


I learned about new bands today. Thanks!
Where do you get the tubing cuffs from? I started looking on Amazon, but didn’t find anything concrete.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

202 said:


> I learned about new bands today. Thanks!
> Where do you get the tubing cuffs from? I started looking on Amazon, but didn’t find anything concrete.


I just use whatever scrap tubing I have around.
The tubes I use are 1/8" ID and 3/16" OD. I think I got them from McMaster-Carr. You can find them for a better price on Amazon. I have also used 2040 1632 tubes. They are a little harder to slip over the eye bolts but they will go on. The eye bolts I use are 3/16" X 2".


----------



## 202

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I just use whatever scrap tubing I have around.
> The tubes I use are 1/8" ID and 3/16" OD. I think I got them from McMaster-Carr. You can find them for a better price on Amazon. I have also used 2040 1632 tubes. They are a little harder to slip over the eye bolts but they will go on. The eye bolts I use are 3/16" X 2".


Sorry. I didn’t explain it correctly. I was referring to the cuffs used to get the tubes tighter together, closer to the frame. The cuffs mentioned around 4:35 minutes into the video.
I’m asking the questions thinking is you who made the video. My apologies if that is incorrect.


----------



## 202

202 said:


> Sorry. I didn’t explain it correctly. I was referring to the cuffs used to get the tubes tighter together, closer to the frame. The cuffs mentioned around 4:35 minutes into the video.
> I’m asking the questions thinking is you who made the video. My apologies if that is incorrect.


These might work….



https://www.snipersling.com/products/o-ring-for-slingshot-bands-setting-up-tight-and-secure


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

202 said:


> Sorry. I didn’t explain it correctly. I was referring to the cuffs used to get the tubes tighter together, closer to the frame. The cuffs mentioned around 4:35 minutes into the video.
> I’m asking the questions thinking is you who made the video. My apologies if that is incorrect.


Those are scraps of 1632 tubing.


----------



## 202

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Those are scraps of 1632 tubing.


Thank you.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Anyone else shooting their Tom Ford Dragonfly today? Me neither. Wifey has me running last minute errands before she flys to Smell-LA for the week. THEN I can go shoot! 😳🤫🧐


----------



## 202

MOJAVE MO said:


> Anyone else shooting their Tom Ford Dragonfly today? Me neither. Wifey has me running last minute errands before she flys to Smell-LA for the week. THEN I can go shoot!
> View attachment 377448


That’s a nice one!
I did a search on dragonfly custom slingshots and it appears they stopped making them.
Is there anything similar?


----------



## Portboy

Frame I sawed out a parking lot island haha


----------



## Ryan43

LBS and 177 cal bbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

202 said:


> That’s a nice one!
> I did a search on dragonfly custom slingshots and it appears they stopped making them.
> Is there anything similar?


Stick around here long enough and you’ll see something amazing every day. Many of the frames you see on the Forum are made by the person showing them (not this Dragonfly). If you haven’t done so yet check out the Templates section here on the Forum. Find something you like then send a message and some $$ to Portboy and he’ll make it for you. 🤫🙉🙊🙈🖖🏻


----------



## 202

MOJAVE MO said:


> Stick around here long enough and you’ll see something amazing every day. Many of the frames you see on the Forum are made by the person showing them (not this Dragonfly). If you haven’t done so yet check out the Templates section here on the Forum. Find something you like then send a message and some $$ to Portboy and he’ll make it for you.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Stankard757

G10 Wedge


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting my new Peetie Wheatstraw Special. It shoots as straight as a laser beam. Thanks again, Jake.


----------



## raventree78

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting my new Peetie Wheatstraw Special. It shoots as straight as a laser beam. Thanks again, Jake.
> View attachment 377469
> View attachment 377470
> View attachment 377471



Now that is a good looking slingshot . Where could a feller get his hands on one of those? Thanks


----------



## Slide-Easy

raventree78 said:


> Now that is a good looking slingshot . Where could a feller get his hands on one of those? Thanks


Ask The Devil's Son in Law....he makes a nice frame.


----------



## KawKan

raventree78 said:


> Now that is a good looking slingshot . Where could a feller get his hands on one of those? Thanks


The template is in this thread: Dragon Master Pocket Shooter


----------



## Portboy

@Stankard757 rocked it he made this little gem 💎 such smooth shooter


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> @Stankard757 rocked it he made this little gem 💎 such smooth shooter
> View attachment 377481
> 
> View attachment 377480


LMAO Really glad you like it, you're not the only one. I almost kept it🤣


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> LMAO Really glad you like it, you're not the only one. I almost kept it🤣


Haha I figured as much it’s nice little frame . Just hope at least one frames I sent you fills the void 😁


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> @Stankard757 rocked it he made this little gem 💎 such smooth shooter
> View attachment 377481
> 
> View attachment 377480


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 377496


Not messing around are you sending the whole pack up here haha 😂


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Not messing around are you sending the whole pack up here haha 😂


I told then to grab that Snakehead too...but they always get hung up with females along the way.


----------



## pipehitter

Chupacabra with clamps from SmosSlings on Etsy/Facebook.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Well I woke up with a Snakehead on my mind. My band broke on the first shot of the morning on that Peetie Wheatstraw Special that I was enjoying, so I banded this up this Snakehead that I begged off Chris the Tree Man. 

He knows how to make a fork fit for a beggar like me.









Thanks again Chris!


----------



## SlingScott




----------



## Portboy

Think this frames name is sugar crisp just can’t get enough of it


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Think this frames name is sugar crisp just can’t get enough of it
> View attachment 377531


----------



## Whytey

@Portboy Reckon your ammo was doing at least 5 times that maximum speed limit..... good job sir!
Did you make that *sweet* frame?


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> @Portboy Reckon your ammo was doing at least 5 times that maximum speed limit..... good job sir!
> Did you make that *sweet* frame?


No the one and only @Stankard757 carved that one up 😎 he a natty making machine that fella .
Hey funny story when I out this evening I shooting and a chipmunk ran up my leg I almost had heart attack little guy freaked me out haha . I got stop drinking monsters


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> No the one and only @Stankard757 carved that one up 😎 he a natty making machine that fella .
> Hey funny story when I out this evening I shooting and a chipmunk ran up my leg I almost had heart attack little guy freaked me out haha . I got stop drinking monsters


He just wanted some nuts for the winter🤓


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> He just wanted some nuts for the winter🤓


There was two of them would cleaned me out 😂 people must be feeding them little guy half up my leg


----------



## Portboy

Sugar crisp in the grapes 🍇🤠


----------



## Portboy

Another sweet frame from @KawKan a OO natty so nice . I even got a 1.40 in empty beer cans 😎


----------



## KawKan

Dang! 
I might have to send you another one, just so you will take awesome photos of it!
That natty has never looked better!


----------



## Portboy

KawKan said:


> Dang!
> I might have to send you another one, just so you will take awesome photos of it!
> That natty has never looked better!


It’s eye candy Ray one my best looking and feeling nattys I have 😎 and shoots as well as any frame I have or better. We almost due for a swap bud I got two frames I think you’d love


----------



## raventree78

Shot these two today with clay ammo. Got a couple "fork" hits with the one with brown pouch. Did better with the white pouch set up. I am not very good with larger ammo now a days. I need to make a set up with 2040s, these 1632s are a little light for clay ammo. O








ver all fair amount of fun was had


----------



## 202

Shot 3/8 steel with these two to compare performance.
One with single 1842 tubes and the other one with 0.7mm bands.
I need to cut the bands another inch or so.


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## Ibojoe

Back on the Jade J5


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this beauty, hot out of the mail box...she is a straight shooter.
Thanks for the kindness, John.


----------



## SlingScott

The Dankung again, 1/4" Simple Shot bands are great for BB's and 3/8's clay. Really enjoying the size of this one.


----------



## skarrd

this one for a bit today,very comfy and a straight shooter


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## skarrd

those whites look good on there,what might they be?


----------



## Whytey

The awesome @JASling pfs axe
Full🦋 8mm steel 10m
Snipersling yellow 0.6 13-8


----------



## hoggy

the past 2 days.


----------



## Slingshot28

skarrd said:


> those whites look good on there,what might they be?


Me?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting a FTC, this morning, that I begged off John Jeffries thru Simon at Wasp.


----------



## Whytey

Slingshot28 said:


> Me?


Bands?


----------



## Whytey

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting a FTC, this morning, that I begged off John Jeffries thru Simon at Wasp.
> 
> View attachment 377700
> View attachment 377701
> View attachment 377702


Hey Slide, for band attachment, are you using 5mm tape or band tying belt?
Looks good


----------



## Slide-Easy

Whytey said:


> Hey Slide, for band attachment, are you using 5mm tape or band tying belt?
> Looks good


Thanks Brother! I reuse this over and over.


----------



## Whytey

Slide-Easy said:


> Thanks Brother! I reuse this over and over.
> View attachment 377703



Thought it might have been this stuff.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Whytey said:


> Thought it might have bee this stuff.
> View attachment 377704


I have never seen that. I really don't want and adhesive or visible screws on my frames. I cut old bands in strips for 6 years and used them. John Jeffries turned me on to that Amber Belt as they call it. I have seen many woman's blouses with two loops of amber belt sewn inside the shirt for hanging.


----------



## Ryan43

hoggy said:


> the past 2 days.
> View attachment 377696
> View attachment 377697


Just one two days in a row?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

One good card cut today


----------



## hoggy

today.


----------



## KawKan

Shot up some plates!








Three butterfly setup, 10 shots each with 5/16-inch steel. 








Oak Ringfinger Hunter with 3/8-inch steel.


----------



## Stankard757

Osage Conus and PB Hydra


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Osage Conus and PB Hydra
> View attachment 377718


It’s to bad you don’t like shiny I could made that green glow haha 😂


----------



## Portboy

New lucky 🍀 7 from @Jcharmin92 paired up a mini hunter 🤠 deadly combo


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> New lucky 🍀 7 from @Jcharmin92 paired up a mini hunter 🤠 deadly combo
> View attachment 377728
> 
> View attachment 377727


Haha shooting a hot pepper! Glad you like it brother!


----------



## Portboy

Just for @Slide-Easy haha


----------



## Bimbo

Portboy said:


> Just for @Slide-Easy haha
> View attachment 377751



That is just insultingly awesome dude...
What kind of wood is that? The one on the left


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting a Peetie Wheatstraw Special that I begged off The Devil's Son in Law himself....🤲


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Just for @Slide-Easy haha
> View attachment 377751


----------



## Portboy

Bimbo said:


> That is just insultingly awesome dude...
> What kind of wood is that? The one on the left


I am a horrible person I can’t remember the wood maybe @Tree Man can help me out 🙃


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 377756


High speed hound haha awesome


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> High speed hound haha awesome


I sure hope he makes it this time, they always get hung up with a female on the way....


----------



## Slide-Easy

KawKan said:


> The template is in this thread: Dragon Master Pocket Shooter


After spending some time with this design, I am surprised that more folks are not shooting it.


----------



## Stankard757

Steel bent frame and a test run for my latest Lil Plinker...


----------



## hoggy

2 Bill Hays cores built by Mojave Mo.


----------



## Tree Man

Portboy said:


> I am a horrible person I can’t remember the wood maybe @Tree Man can help me out 🙃


The Green one is made from a privet fork. I treated it with baking soda to get that green color. No one was more surprised than me. Lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> 2 Bill Hays cores built by Mojave Mo.
> View attachment 377776


That first one weighs so much!! 3/4 pounder!


----------



## Portboy

Tree Man said:


> The Green one is made from a privet fork. I treated it with baking soda to get that green color. No one was more surprised than me. Lol


Thanks I always forget 🤷‍♂️


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> That first one weighs so much!! 3/4 pounder!


less pivoting in the hand.


----------



## Portboy

Little hydra today


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Me?


yessir,just curious


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bangin' gongs, thru the rain...from my living room, for the yuppy neighbors, while listening to Larry Sparks and Dave Evans on the box with this Peetie Wheatstraw Special that I can't seem to put down.
I love a run on sentence, just because_ they_ told me it was _wrong_.


----------



## hoggy

Fugs today and YSYEO stamp target.


----------



## Stankard757

Plinker and Nibbler 🌞


----------



## Portboy

Well @Stankard757 how was the test drive with little plinker 😁


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Well @Stankard757 how was the test drive with little plinker 😁


🫶


----------



## KawKan

Tore up some Canada Dry with 8mm steel! Used the little Oak Ringfinger Hunter banded with .60 Simple Shot cut 9-6mm for semi-butterfly.


----------



## Portboy

KawKan said:


> Tore up some Canada Dry with 8mm steel! Used the little Oak Ringfinger Hunter banded with .60 Simple Shot cut 9-6mm for semi-butterfly.
> View attachment 377861


Haha Canada Dry cans never give up the ghost easy 😎


----------



## SlingScott

Not finished yet but banded it up anyway.


----------



## Slingshot28

skarrd said:


> yessir,just curious


Sorry for the late response is precise .6


----------



## markhucker74

At the moment, im using the thinkbay judge g3, with double dankung 3060 bands, around 45lbs draw.


----------



## Bimbo

Todays lineup, shooting 1/4 and 5/16 steel, devastating cans, foam balls and marbles.


----------



## Portboy

Having a Ray day 🌞


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Sorry for the late response is precise .6


ahh,oky doky,and no probs on the timing,i am the same way,lol


----------



## pipehitter

Wasp Stinger this afternoon with Sniper Sling black.


----------



## hoggy

these 4 today.


----------



## Portboy

Shooting one the twins up here


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this new JJCC Apex thru the remnants of a hurricane, soaking the Mid-Atlantic, from the comfort of my living room, thru a big sliding glass door, out to my long range, steady banging gongs, drinking coffee that I roasted a couple days ago, listening to Jimmy Martin on the box and writing long, run on sentences, just because I can.


----------



## Roll Fast

Black Walnut Tee with the saw-cut band clamp and 20-10-250 Ignite bands. Has a very old original pouch tied with cotton butchers cord. Three wraps and a square knot. Seems to last forever.
Ammo is recycled .22 cal air rifle pellets - they bang those bubbly cans real good!
Keep smilin'


----------



## Stankard757

Stopped raining long enough for a quick shoot. Mule Bone and Plinker


----------



## hoggy

these 5 today.


----------



## hoggy

one more for the day.


----------



## Roll Fast

hoggy said:


> these 5 today.
> View attachment 378009


Love that leather handle. 
Did you build that one?


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Slingshot28 said:


> The EVO is a great slingshot.


----------



## Portboy

Cooking and a split


----------



## hoggy

Roll Fast said:


> Love that leather handle.
> Did you build that one?


No sir, that was made by Kenneth ***** of Red Thorn Leather.


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> Cooking and a split
> View attachment 378018
> 
> View attachment 378017


Um Jase, I'll have my burger patty on as a classic Aussie hamburger works thanks.....
Toasted bun, patty, grilled onion, bacon, egg, cheese, tomato, lettuce, beetroot and bbq sauce.👍


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Um Jase, I'll have my burger patty on as a classic Aussie hamburger works thanks.....
> Toasted bun, patty, grilled onion, bacon, egg, cheese, tomato, lettuce, beetroot and bbq sauce.👍


Haha no problem 👍🏻Can’t say I heard of egg on a burger 🍔 but open to new things


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Cooking and a split
> View attachment 378018
> 
> View attachment 378017


Let me get one of those burgers...


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Let me get one of those burgers...


Next couple nights be better into the steak 🥩. Got get shop freezer cleaned out before gets much colder . Seems stop works in cold 🥶


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Next couple nights be better into the steak 🥩. Got get shop freezer cleaned out before gets much colder . Seems stop works in cold 🥶
> View attachment 378023


that one's got a ways to go...


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> that one's got a ways to go...


Two weeks ago


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Two weeks ago


No way those trichs will be cloudy in two weeks.


----------



## pipehitter

Three Wasps this afternoon, shooting some 3/8 steel with Sniper Sling black.


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slinging.


----------



## Roll Fast

Been spending too much time working inside so I sat out on the patio and smacked a bunch of cans with BB's.
And watched the geese practicing their formation flying. Those yearlings need more practice yet before they fly south!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Roll Fast said:


> Been spending too much time working inside so I sat out on the patio and smacked a bunch of cans with BB's.
> And watched the geese practicing their formation flying. Those yearlings need more practice yet before they fly south!


I like the fork on the left with the green lanyard.


----------



## Roll Fast

Slide-Easy said:


> I like the fork on the left with the green lanyard.


Thanks Slide-Easy.
Bill Hays made a Recurve frame that looks real nice so I made one with the similar idea. 
It shoots nice and it's curves are almost too sensuous.........


----------



## KawKan

Using the oak Ringfinger Hunter, alternating targets every hit. 








Banded up with Simple Shot .60 cut for semi-butterfly and 8mm steel.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Roll Fast said:


> Thanks Slide-Easy.
> Bill Hays made a Recurve frame that looks real nice so I made one with the similar idea.
> It shoots nice and it's curves are almost too sensuous.........


You did a great job.


----------



## Stankard757

Duck hunt with Frameless and Slim


----------



## Whytey

First session with the new Chalice 80mm 3/4🦋 8mm steel.
Struggling a bit to find a comfortable grip and aim point..... shooting high and left.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> First session with the new Chalice 80mm 3/4🦋 8mm steel.
> Struggling a bit to find a comfortable grip and aim point..... shooting high and left.
> View attachment 378110


Get it together man haha 😂


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> Get it together man haha 😂


🤪
Went back to a spinner and did better, not great but better..... knocked the spot sticker off.


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slinging.


----------



## Portboy

Add this in last couple days not the best looker but hits the mark awesome


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this JJCC Apex. It is a comfortable ride, even after a couple hundred shots. I love it.


----------



## Ibojoe

Two of my favorites from Chris and Shane.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 378120
> 
> Two of my favorites from Chris and Shane.


Two of the finest makers in North America..


----------



## hoggy

Portboy said:


> Add this in last couple days not the best looker but hits the mark awesome
> View attachment 378113
> 
> View attachment 378112


Yay, Shop Rat, taking & repelling slingshot ammo.


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slinging.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

About to band this one up.


----------



## StringSlap

One man's trash is another man's lighter pop! In the woods yesterday.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Nice frame. You should try to .40 sumeike if you like the pink. I think you will like it better


----------



## WasagaB

Finally got back to splitting a few outside while weather permitted today.


----------



## hoggy

Yesterday's slinging.


----------



## Whytey

hoggy said:


> Yesterday's slinging.
> View attachment 378166
> 
> View attachment 378167


Mate, with all these different frames that you shoot, do you have a favourite?


----------



## karaolos

Couldn't shoot today...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Peetie Wheatstraw Special that I begged off The Devil's Son in Law, himself. This design continues to amaze me every time I release.


----------



## Stankard757

Broke out some natties today


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Broke out some natties today
> View attachment 378198


The guy on the right looks like a wee natty 😊 has a neat look and great colour 👍🏻


----------



## KawKan

Trying out some Precise Anti-cold latex today. Using the .70 cut for butterfly and launching 1/2-inch steel. This Ferret Hunter, built by @Portboy is one I got from @raventree78, I think. It is the perfect size for this setup!


----------



## Portboy

KawKan said:


> View attachment 378199
> 
> Trying out some Precise Anti-cold latex today. Using the .70 cut for butterfly and launching 1/2-inch steel. This Ferret Hunter, built by @Portboy is one I got from @raventree78, I think. It is the perfect size for this setup!


Nice 👍🏻 I never pictured it firing 1/2 steel haha . Keep chewing them up bud


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> The guy on the right looks like a wee natty 😊 has a neat look and great colour 👍🏻


That's Chunky. He's a shorty, but a handful 😉


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> That's Chunky. He's a shorty, but a handful 😉
> View attachment 378202
> 
> View attachment 378201
> 
> View attachment 378200


The names you give them kill me 😂


----------



## Portboy

This guy this evening


----------



## Portboy

Not sure full frame my thing 😳👎


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Not sure full frame my thing 😳👎
> View attachment 378310


I have been liking them between 70-85mm wide, lately. What is full size to you?


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> I have been liking them between 70-85mm wide, lately. What is full size to you?


90mm or larger


----------



## Booral121

Portboy said:


> @Booral121 hooked me up so 100% slingshot band .6 bubblegum pink 💖 very nice band . Nice smooth pull fast and don’t make a lot noise like some flats down . I new sugar ⛰⛰ would not steer me wrong 😃
> View attachment 378257


I would never steer you wrong hun 😘🤣🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍💙


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and bbs this afternoon. Trying out the Ray shot magnetic bb pouches today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

4+ mile hike with this awesome NLS PFS. Made some shots that just made me smile. GZK white .5 (3/8 straight cut), Sniper Sling pit pouch, 5/16 steel, 3/4 butterfly. Awesome combo.


----------



## Island made

Portboy said:


> Not sure full frame my thing 😳👎
> View attachment 378310


Shooting low buddy? My frames keep getting smaller and smaller too. I always shot 100mm my whole life, then I went to 90, then 85, now I’m settled in at 75 to 85mm wide. That’s my happy place.


----------



## Island made




----------



## bingo

Portboy said:


> @Booral121 hooked me up so 100% slingshot band .6 bubblegum pink 💖 very nice band . Nice smooth pull fast and don’t make a lot noise like some flats down . I new sugar ⛰⛰ would not steer me wrong 😃
> View attachment 378257


Its good stuff bud eh 👌👍


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slinging.


----------



## Bill Hays

Island made said:


> View attachment 378321



Oh Man... You have no idea how much I like that one Shane.... If someone hasn't already bought that one I'd like to be considered... Looks like something I'd like to rig up for butterfly in the next tournament... 

Yeah, that Black with Red speaks to me... brings back some memories...


----------



## Island made

Bill Hays said:


> Oh Man... You have no idea how much I like that one Shane.... If someone hasn't already bought that one I'd like to be considered... Looks like something I'd like to rig up for butterfly in the next tournament...
> 
> Yeah, that Black with Red speaks to me... brings back some memories...


Thanks so much, Bill! I will send you a message


----------



## Portboy

Island made said:


> Shooting low buddy? My frames keep getting smaller and smaller too. I always shot 100mm my whole life, then I went to 90, then 85, now I’m settled in at 75 to 85mm wide. That’s my happy place.


Was getting low and right I see what happens today


----------



## karaolos

Probably the most comfortable plywood frame I've cut so far... 11mm strips of Sumeike 0.45mm, rapid pouch, full butterfly with 8mm. Fast and light.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting my JJCC Apex thru the rain from the living room, out to 35 yards, ringing gongs for the neighbors and listening to Dave Evans and Larry Sparks on the box.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> View attachment 378321


----------



## SlingScott

Shooting these today.


----------



## Portboy

Made different Apex liking it now 👍🏻


----------



## KawKan

Spotted a band tear while shredding this can with a Champ. Had to finish it off with a frameless rig.


----------



## KawKan

Took advantage of yesterday's sunshine to beat up some cans with my oak Ranger copy.
Used .40mm latex cut for full butterfly and 3/8-inch steel.


----------



## Portboy

I get 3 more weekends of shooting before work than time change 😡 going enjoy ones I got left


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Shooting the F-16 today. 1632 tubes and 1/4" steel.


----------



## Stankard757

My PB Canadian Stinger😁 








Only frame to draw my blood more than once😜


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> My PB Canadian Stinger😁
> View attachment 378426
> 
> Only frame to draw my blood more than once😜


Think I made on a full moon around October 31 🤷‍♂️ Maybe something to do with it I dunno


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Roll Fast

Stankard757 said:


> My PB Canadian Stinger😁
> View attachment 378426
> 
> Only frame to draw my blood more than once😜


Whoa!! Now that is a pretty looking frame!
Bites a bit does it?


----------



## Stankard757

Roll Fast said:


> Whoa!! Now that is a pretty looking frame!
> Bites a bit does it?


Just likes to keep ya on your toes😉


----------



## Portboy

The get along gang today ! Dug out the purple people eater


----------



## Slingshot28

Been on a frameless kick these past two weeks. 8mm and 1/4 in steel 1632


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my new LBS with 177 cal bbs this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast

Portboy said:


> View attachment 378457
> 
> View attachment 378458
> The get along gang today ! Dug out the purple people eater


The Purple People Eater looks great!
How did you attach those bands?
Screws looks good....... holes in the bands????


----------



## Portboy

Roll Fast said:


> The Purple People Eater looks great!
> How did you attach those bands?
> Screws looks good....... holes in the bands????


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slinging.


----------



## Whytey

Boring..... NOT!
Enjoy seeing the can pieces hit the curtain behind then the split drop.😀
3/4🦋


----------



## Stankard757

Little SB shield action tonight


----------



## Whytey

And the PFS ICE 3/4🦋


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> And the PFS ICE 3/4🦋
> View attachment 378468


That’s one cold 🥶 frame Dawg heartless can killer ☠☠


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> That’s one cold 🥶 frame Dawg heartless can killer ☠☠


Arrrr..... AVAST! 
Aye that be me terrifying ICE CUTLASS, ya scurvy dawg!
🦜


----------



## KawKan

I think this RingFinger Hunter is about 10 years old. It's still a fun and effective shooter! Banded her up for semi-butterfly and 5/16-inch steel and ripped one up!


----------



## raventree78

Rocking these out today, was a blast


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this LBS Mega since it arrived. This design is a Winner....simple as that. It points instinctively and the sight pattern is all band, as the minimal forks are the same width as my set up. It is also very, very fast to get back on target for repeated shots. I will be getting Joey to make me another one, by hook or crook. He put a tool in my hands that fulfills my addiction for repeated accuracy and again and again and again.
I absolutely love it. Thanks again, Joey!


----------



## hoggy

BumbleBee Gasser today.


----------



## Portboy

Not bad day for little shooting


----------



## Ryan43

Ring finger hunter this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

I even knock the dust off my Ray natty ☀


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this LBS Mega since it arrived. This design is a Winner....simple as that. It points instinctively and the sight pattern is all band, as the minimal forks are the same width as my set up. It is also very, very fast to get back on target for repeated shots. I will be getting Joey to make me another one, by hook or crook. He put a tool in my hands that fulfills my addiction for repeated accuracy and again and again and again.
> I absolutely love it. Thanks again, Joey!
> View attachment 378491
> View attachment 378492
> View attachment 378493
> View attachment 378494


You are so very welcome!! Glad it is shooting great for you! And she sure looks cool! Thank you for your support ! LBS baby! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bangin' gongs for the Yuppie Neighbors this morning with this JJCC Apex. It does not miss it's mark and they just love hearing the accuracy first thing of a mornin'.


----------



## konstantingrafov77

Hello guys, I settled on this frame, shot it yesterday, today and tomorrow I will shoot, my ideal frame. Kydex fork with quick clamps.


----------



## SlingScott

Scout LT and first "real" target practice, 10m with .25 steel (that's about a 5 in square for reference).


----------



## KawKan

SlingScott said:


> Scout LT and first "real" target practice, 10m with .25 steel (that's about a 6in square for reference).


Looking good!
Paper is such a good shooting coach!


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## pipehitter

Sniper Sling S-Ace this past weekend and today, before the bands came on. Very neat little frame and nice to look at.


----------



## SlingScott

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this LBS Mega since it arrived. This design is a Winner....simple as that. It points instinctively and the sight pattern is all band, as the minimal forks are the same width as my set up. It is also very, very fast to get back on target for repeated shots. I will be getting Joey to make me another one, by hook or crook. He put a tool in my hands that fulfills my addiction for repeated accuracy and again and again and again.
> I absolutely love it. Thanks again, Joey!
> View attachment 378491


Why did you band it this way, I would have thought the flat side would be the target side?


----------



## Portboy

SlingScott said:


> Why did you band it this way, I would have thought the flat side would be the target side?


No flat side shooter side . Look the way he has it your middle finger locks into the swelll .


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slinging.


----------



## Slide-Easy

SlingScott said:


> Why did you band it this way, I would have thought the flat side would be the target side?


I just couldn't help myself....Jason hooked you up with the answer, but I do shoot some forks backwards.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> I just couldn't help myself....Jason hooked you up with the answer, but I do shoot some forks backwards.


Like what lol sea dog ?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Like what lol sea dog ?


If a frame had fork tops slanted towards the target instead of slanted towards the shooter.


----------



## SlingScott

Slide-Easy said:


> I just couldn't help myself....Jason hooked you up with the answer, but I do shoot some forks backwards.


I would have banded mine backwards. Now that I've held mine both ways, it's way more comfortable flat side as shooter side.


----------



## Ryan43

My pocket parasite and my lbs today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

😎


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Relief. I’ve been out shooting clay rounds over the last 6 of 10 days using 7 frames or so that have been fairly reliable. However the SlingGods saw it fitting that I missed my targets with ease. Then this RingFinger Hunter asked for a shot and pulled me out of my funk! Even got a couple of PB in the process!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this J5 LBS Mega, that I begged off Joey, this morning. This fork is a true winner...period.
If you have never shot one, let him make you one.


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this J5 LBS Mega, that I begged off Joey, this morning. This fork is a true winner...period.
> If you have never shot one, let him make you one.
> View attachment 378547
> View attachment 378549
> View attachment 378550


I agree I just got mine and I’m loving it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingScott

Yep, a great design. Got mine banded up and (noob mistake) I was so focused on getting the wrap and tuck correct, I banded it up backwarsd (I did fix it bit didn't take new pics).


----------



## Ryan43

LBS and 177 cal bbs today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slingin'


----------



## konstantingrafov77

Walked my fork - "Mountain Man"


----------



## Portboy

Getting along better with the big girl finally. Gave her a new set clips make her happy 😃 some red booties 👠


----------



## hoggy

SmosSlings Waffle winnings today. shot the Windigobackwards, dang it. but rebanded it right for the group photo.


----------



## raventree78

Just these 2 today


----------



## Slide-Easy

Boys, look at the beauty all around and in this frame that our brother,_ CroMag_ gifted me late September....the week before my birthday. Nothing but love and kindness here.
Thanks again, Brother John.
























And listening to John Prine on the box. I'm just getting to where I can listen to him again after he died.


----------



## SlingScott

LBS and .25 steel in a cheap catchbox.


----------



## Ryan43

LBS and 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Boys, look at the beauty all around and in this frame that our brother,_ CroMag_ gifted me late September....the week before my birthday. Nothing but love and kindness here.
> Thanks again, Brother John.
> 
> View attachment 378627
> View attachment 378628
> View attachment 378629
> 
> 
> And listening to John Prine on the box. I'm just getting to where I can listen to him again after he died.
> View attachment 378630


John is awesome 👏 seen mid 1980 first concert parents brought us to out door venue molson park Barrie Ontario.


----------



## hoggy

3/4" Gasser today.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ryan43 said:


> My pocket parasite and my lbs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome buddy!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this J5 LBS Mega, that I begged off Joey, this morning. This fork is a true winner...period.
> If you have never shot one, let him make you one.
> View attachment 378547
> View attachment 378549
> View attachment 378550


So glad your loving it man!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

SlingScott said:


> Yep, a great design. Got mine banded up and (noob mistake) I was so focused on getting the wrap and tuck correct, I banded it up backwarsd (I did fix it bit didn't take new pics).


Glad your loving it Scott! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

SlingScott said:


> LBS and .25 steel in a cheap catchbox.


Nice shooting ! And nice LBS! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and 3/8 clay this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Nice day 😎


----------



## Whytey

Rainy week with a before work session that wasn't meant to be...... 2 band snaps in 16 shots.😆


----------



## skarrd

off and on the past week














one of my first "apprpriated" designs from Mr,Bill















then this one today


----------



## Stankard757

Natty and OPFS


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Natty and OPFS
> View attachment 378661


No ring ding 🛎 bob ?


----------



## SlingScott

skarrd said:


> off and on the past week
> View attachment 378655
> View attachment 378656
> one of my first "apprpriated" designs from Mr,Bill
> View attachment 378657
> View attachment 378658
> 
> then this one today
> View attachment 378659
> View attachment 378660


I really like the way those Pecan PFS's came out.


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> No ring ding 🛎 bob ?


Finishing them up tonight, Jeez


----------



## skarrd

SlingScott said:


> I really like the way those Pecan PFS's came out.


Thanks ,i like them and i miss the tree they came from


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Finishing them up tonight, Jeez


Vite vite 💨


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slingin'


----------



## raventree78

hoggy said:


> yesterday's slingin'
> View attachment 378684



Wowzers, that one in the middle is a fine looking sling.  If you don't mind me asking, where did you get that one from, thanks


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> John is awesome 👏 seen mid 1980 first concert parents brought us to out door venue molson park Barrie Ontario.
> View attachment 378631


He was one of the world's best song writers. He had a way of writing a song that made all the crazy in the world make a little sense. It was a shame when his is wife brought him home a lethal dose of SARs.


----------



## konstantingrafov77

Today I picked cranberries in a swamp. I shot from a slingshot and did cosplay on Jason Voorhees =). Fun =)


----------



## konstantingrafov77

болотная клюква


----------



## pipehitter

Halloween edition Uniphoxx today.  








Close up of the print. 🎃


----------



## KawKan

These are the only slingshots I've used since they arrived a week ago.








Pocket Predator Ranger Pocket Classic and it's two little brothers banded with .70 Precise Anticold.


----------



## Portboy

Got bingo banded back up he bin without bands for to long


----------



## Stankard757

This duck had no fear of me tonight
shooting frameless🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> This duck had no fear of me tonight
> shooting frameless🤬🤬🤬
> View attachment 378776


Haha ya just got off phone with him ! He said ya suck rotten eggs 🥚 and you should take up knitting 🧶 hehehe


----------



## hoggy

raventree78 said:


> Wowzers, that one in the middle is a fine looking sling.  If you don't mind me asking, where did you get that one from, thanks


sorry for the late reply, that's a Mojave Mo build from a small Seal Sniper template.


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slinging.


----------



## Whytey

Stankard757 said:


> This duck had no fear of me tonight
> shooting frameless🤬🤬🤬
> View attachment 378776


The rigs look good but that duck..... what disease you give him?


----------



## Stankard757

Whytey said:


> The rigs look good but that duck..... what disease you give him?


Old clay I wasn't hitting him enough to knock the it off☹


----------



## WasagaB

Always gravitate towards this pinky finger but it has to be with tubes. I can't hit anything with bands on it for some reason.


----------



## Axman

WasagaB said:


> View attachment 378816
> 
> 
> Always gravitate towards this pinky finger but it has to be with tubes. I can't hit anything with bands on it for some reason.


Looks like the tubes do well for you. You mutilated those cans. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## WasagaB

Axman said:


> Looks like the tubes do well for you. You mutilated those cans.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Hahaha. Thank you. It happens when you hit them more times than it should of taken.


----------



## Whytey

BLOODY HOUSE FLY!

First fly to pester me in months had to annoy my breakfast, vegemite on toast with coffee, while watching Aussie Snake Wranglers on foxtel.
Was a bit rusty with the 3/4 butterfly swatter while sitting down close range but definitely raised his insecurities as he/she/it alighted on a lounge back a few metres away.
Stood up and BAM! 3 hits and all motion ceased.🎯♦








Apologies to the forum hunters, corpse was thrown outside to the birds..... no pics.


----------



## Whytey

3/4🦋 frameless..... again


----------



## Ibojoe

Back on the Flatband Pocket Shooter


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shootin' this JJCC Apex today. It is a straight shooter and comfortable to boot.
I've been bangin' gongs for the neighbors all day, and yesterday and the day before that and the week before that and the month before that and the year before that...listening to the 2nd South Carolina String Band on the box.


----------



## Portboy

Doing kinda the same as sea dog 😁 🔝just little more dressed down


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Doing kinda the same as sea dog 😁 🔝just little more dressed down
> View attachment 378850


If I had it I would be shootin' it too....I'm a straight up slingshot junkie, I mean, I'm an addict Jack...I mean Smitty, I mean Jason....


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> If I had it I would be shootin' it too....I'm a straight up slingshot junkie, I mean, I'm an addict Jack...I mean Smitty, I mean Jason....


I would love try your frame even just handle it . Pretty sure I could make one similar to a degree . My question to you is the front piece under the forks does it really come into play for anything. Do you even notice it’s there just wondering


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> I would love try your frame even just handle it . Pretty sure I could make one similar to a degree . My question to you is the front piece under the forks does it really come into play for anything. Do you even notice it’s there just wondering


Like sliding on a glove...













Pic worth a thousand words.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Like sliding on a glove...
> View attachment 378862
> View attachment 378863
> 
> Pic worth a thousand words.


Thanks 🙏 definitely comes into play . Nice frame you have there


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Thanks 🙏 definitely comes into play . Nice frame you have there


If you were closer you could shoot it all day long...but you couldn't leave that SnakeHead around me...just being honest.


----------



## Portboy

Haha ya I see that


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Haha ya I see that


That being said, I like this apex more than the mustang...if I was having him make me another, I would get it 80mm wide...or even 75.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> That being said, I like this apex more than the mustang...


I printed one off a mustang with 80mm tip to tip just haven’t done anything with it . Stuck on the Apex design it’s about perfect for me . Just don’t fancy the 90mm guy


----------



## SlingScott

Had a rough day shooting this one. More fork hits than target hits, then one of the bands came undone and when I re-banded it it was flipped.


----------



## Slide-Easy

and again...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

14 days, 10 frames in different configs. All trusty frames, couldn’t hit jack. Nearly revoked my SlingCard and go








t pulled from the wreckage by these two shooting clay and 8mm. Close call.


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> 14 days, 10 frames in different configs. All trusty frames, couldn’t hit jack. Nearly revoked my SlingCard and go
> View attachment 378888
> 
> t pulled from the wreckage by these two shooting clay and 8mm. Close call.


You can come shoot with me and I will straighten you, I mean, your shots out...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> I would love try your frame even just handle it . Pretty sure I could make one similar to a degree . My question to you is the front piece under the forks does it really come into play for anything. Do you even notice it’s there just wondering


I am pretty sure you can make one too.


----------



## 202

This one with 2040 looped tubes and 3/8 ammo.


----------



## Portboy

Messing around with spinner and one can . Imp had a band fail


----------



## skarrd

this one today


----------



## Portboy

Before work line up


----------



## tool

Had to take a longer break from shooting due to some shoulder issues... My shoulder got better over the last weeks, so I'm back shooting. BBs, the light draw feels good atm, so I stick with them for a while. Have a good weekend.

Pocket Ranger, Falcon Red, Warrior Roo pouch


----------



## SlingshotBill

Changing it up today. This makes my 3rd hairsplitter and as you can see it's been around.


----------



## KawKan

Wore out my first set of BB bands from the Spri .20mm. Laced up some replacements. These are cut about 20-12mm for semi butterfly.








This Kestrel is always fun to shoot. But it's a great platform for BBs.


----------



## Ryan43

tool said:


> Had to take a longer break from shooting due to some shoulder issues... My shoulder got better over the last weeks, so I'm back shooting. BBs, the light draw feels good atm, so I stick with them for a while. Have a good weekend.
> 
> Pocket Ranger, Falcon Red, Warrior Roo pouch
> 
> View attachment 378946


Awesome setup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

I like it very much. Guess who pointed me towards that frame? I think I have to say "thank you, Ryan"...


----------



## SlingScott

Shooting these today at the white PVC pipe and managed to ding it quite a few times.


----------



## Whytey

Took the old(12months) Scout LT for a run full butterfly..... needs some polish😀.
Trusted frameless saved the day.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Took the old(12months) Scout LT for a run full butterfly..... needs some polish😀.
> Trusted frameless saved the day.
> View attachment 378968


That sniper sling yella on the rig whytey if so what thickness


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> That sniper sling yella on the rig whytey if so what thickness


Snipersling yellow 0.5 16-10 taper for 8mm steel


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Snipersling yellow 0.5 16-10 taper for 8mm steel


Thanks going get me some that 🤠


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my G10 Rayshot ott champ made by the man himself. Running GZK .40 black warrior ninja pouch and 177 cal bbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Beautiful weather here today  had these lovely frames out to shoot


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting my G10 Rayshot ott champ made by the man himself. Running GZK .40 black warrior ninja pouch and 177 cal bbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28

First day shooting in a while, got a PR today 7 out of 10 on the 50mm spinner with the good'ole frameless rig


----------



## WasagaB

Of course shooting these today. I can't get enough of them!









Miss ducky was a new tenant in the catchbox too.


----------



## SlingScott

WasagaB said:


> Of course shooting these today. I can't get enough of them!
> View attachment 379006
> 
> 
> Miss ducky was a new tenant in the catchbox too.


They are a joy to shoot.


----------



## Portboy

Emptied the ammo container 🥲 sad day


----------



## SlingScott

BB's at a 6" sq target (even had one in the black).


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting this beautiful dogwood natty that tree man made for me. My first time out with tabs and tubes. 3/8 clay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting this beautiful dogwood natty that tree man made for me. My first time out with tabs and tubes. 3/8 clay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What have you got going on the forks ? What’s blue on top the leather tab


----------



## Ryan43

Portboy said:


> What have you got going on the forks ? What’s blue on top the leather tab


Solid round tubes I don’t know the thickness. He put them together when he sent it to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Ryan43 said:


> Solid round tubes I don’t know the thickness. He put them together when he sent it to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I know Treeman there 2 mm solid . I got some myself


----------



## Ibojoe

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting this beautiful dogwood natty that tree man made for me. My first time out with tabs and tubes. 3/8 clay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy smokes!! That’s a beauty right there!!


----------



## Ibojoe

I broke out some J-5’s Tough Choices


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 379016
> 
> I broke out some J-5’s Tough Choices
> View attachment 379017


----------



## Chris edwards

ill be using the simple shot flipping pickle. banded with sumeike .45 with a 16-10 taper.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Joseph, my favorite has always been the dark green one, since you got a pair, I sent a hound your way to fetch it up. 
I'm sorry.


----------



## tool

@Ibojoe "some J-5’s"... Jawdropping. 

Today a WASP Enzo Targetmaster, BBs


----------



## Slide-Easy

I have been giving this Apex a pure fit for the last week. I mean really giving it the business...running thru shot like I had an unlimited supply.

_Tricks or Treats?_
Make those modern kids say it right. It was supposed to be a question with consequences, not a request for candy.


----------



## Ryan43

tool said:


> @Ibojoe "some J-5’s"... Jawdropping.
> 
> Today a WASP Enzo Targetmaster, BBs
> 
> View attachment 379019


Love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

My snake head made by the tree man. Super awesome shooter!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Ryan43 said:


> My snake head made by the tree man. Super awesome shooter!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice 👍🏻 pretty close to the one he made me 😎 keep that on the down low sea dog sees it he be sending the hounds your way . Think he has a whole kennel of them 😂


----------



## Ryan43

Portboy said:


> Nice  pretty close to the one he made me  keep that on the down low sea dog sees it he be sending the hounds your way . Think he has a whole kennel of them


Thanks for the warning. This one is sweet cherry. The picture doesn’t do it justice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

Shootin' in the dark. There's a beige leather bag somewhere in the trees... The jade TM helps with aiming. 
BBs, Targetmaster, 100% Slingshot .6. Calming down before bedtime. Have a good time, wherever you are.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> My snake head made by the tree man. Super awesome shooter!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 379083


I knew it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Time to empty the basket again.
Took a while longer this lot as the need has dropped off.


----------



## skarrd

Chunkadunk today


----------



## tool

This is a beautiful morning. I'm prepping lunch, I shoot a bit, I'm just having a good time with my family. I wish you all a blessed day.

Ranger 2020 OTT, some white .5 bands, BBs on cans


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting this little dead ringer type frame made by RayShot. It’s made of a material called task 12. 177 cal bbs and 2 mm solid tubes. This might be my new favorite bb band material










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting this little dead ringer type frame made by RayShot. It’s made of a material called task 12. 177 cal bbs and 2 mm solid tubes. This might be my new favorite bb band material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting this little dead ringer type frame made by RayShot. It’s made of a material called task 12. 177 cal bbs and 2 mm solid tubes. This might be my new favorite bb band material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool Frame. The tubes look promising for shooting BBs. Can you already say how long they last?


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn through the shelf queens before bad weather sets in. 
“Smallmouth Bass by Tony the Slinger”


----------



## Ryan43

tool said:


> Cool Frame. The tubes look promising for shooting BBs. Can you already say how long they last?


No I can not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 379109
> 
> Shootn through the shelf queens before bad weather sets in.
> “Smallmouth Bass by Tony the Slinger”


Great Day in The Morning!!!!


----------



## KawKan

Shooting this Shield PFS built by MacGyver on the Slingshot Community forum (also has YouTube channel Slingshot Underground). 








I has a birch core sandwiched with Maple and Bloodwood on one side and a Mahogany (I think) on the other. 
I rebanded it for butterfly.


----------



## Stankard757

Starting to forget what a slingshot was..


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Missing nothing today. Actually laughing aloud at the shots I was calling. Nice and clean Cromag 80mm ‘Uglied by Mo’ to keep the neighbor kids from thievin’ it.


----------



## Portboy

I am like Mo laughing at my shots 😂


----------



## Ryan43

The LBS and the ring finger hunter this evening. 177 cal bbs at 15 yards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> I am like Mo laughing at my shots 😂
> View attachment 379128



Great Day in The Morning!!!!


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Great Day in The Morning!!!!


Evening not so bad either 🤠 getting some smaller spinners ready for the box see how this works


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> Evening not so bad either 🤠 getting some smaller spinners ready for the box see how this works
> View attachment 379138
> 
> View attachment 379137


Ahyep! Love a good canstruction.  
Is that GZK anti-cold green tube with the pendulous all-day sucker lollypops?
Been thinking about getting some 1632.....


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Ahyep! Love a good canstruction.
> Is that GZK anti-cold green tube with the pendulous all-day sucker lollypops?
> Been thinking about getting some 1632.....





Whytey said:


> Ahyep! Love a good canstruction.
> Is that GZK anti-cold green tube with the pendulous all-day sucker lollypops?
> Been thinking about getting some 1632.....


it’s ok but I get 1636 little hot or 6mm but spot on 8mm butterfly


----------



## tool

Some cans are tougher than others... (could be a song title)

Pocket Ranger, Falcon Red, .177 BBs, cutting cans at 15-18 meters


----------



## Slide-Easy

Banging gongs early this morning, with my Taurus Pro that I begged off Bill, for the pure enjoyment of the yuppie neighbors.


----------



## andypandy1

Slide-Easy said:


> Banging gongs early this morning with my Taurus Pro that I begged off Bill.
> View attachment 379157
> View attachment 379158
> View attachment 379159
> View attachment 379160
> View attachment 379161


Always a beauty to look at


----------



## raventree78

Whytey said:


> Time to empty the basket again.
> Took a while longer this lot as the need has dropped off.
> View attachment 379090



Gooooollyyy that is a lot of cut cans, good work


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

OTT Day here today. Lumbro Imperiale. 9mm steel. Snipersling 0.5/20x12...some 9mm steel with Axiom Occularis and a 16 x 10 cut SS 0.7...and then a few shots of 8mm with RK Customs Sniper and Precise Silinxiate 0.5mm also at 16x10. Action aplenty!


----------



## KawKan

Shooting old school!








Bark on natty took a couple of hours to round off the tips and butt and make a lanyard hole with my Swiss Army Knife awl. Wreaking havoc with Simple Shot .60 bands cut for semi butterfly and marbles.


----------



## skarrd

still messin with the short draw,cannot wait to get shoulder fixed,this style is the most inconsistant style i have ever tried,took way to many shots to get the 20-30 i needed to cut the can,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SlingScott

skarrd said:


> still messin with the short draw,cannot wait to get shoulder fixed,this style is the most inconsistant style i have ever tried,took way to many shots to get the 20-30 i needed to cut the can,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> View attachment 379186


Messed up shoulders are no fun. I had a torn biceps tendon repaired 5 yrs ago. Took a year, but I have full range of motion back.


----------



## skarrd

yep thought this was just the rotator acting up but then it got worse instead of better,lol.


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> still messin with the short draw,cannot wait to get shoulder fixed,this style is the most inconsistant style i have ever tried,took way to many shots to get the 20-30 i needed to cut the can,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> View attachment 379186


That sucks, brother... are you anchoring off that 'short draw'?


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> That sucks, brother... are you anchoring off that 'short draw'?


yeah,off the cheek just under the eye,tried going to the side of the cheek,that didnt really help,i think the problem is i cant raise my elbow horizontily [the pouch arm] so the pouch/anchor hold is "compromised",hate docs,but looks like i will be going to see one,,,,,,,,,,,Yeesh


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> yeah,off the cheek just under the eye,tried going to the side of the cheek,that didnt really help,i think the problem is i cant raise my elbow horizontily [the pouch arm] so the pouch/anchor hold is "compromised",hate docs,but looks like i will be going to see one,,,,,,,,,,,Yeesh


I have shot a long draw for so long that if I anchored off now, I would get a fork hit.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Giving those old school-bells a pure fit...


----------



## hoggy

Today's slingin'.


----------



## 202

hoggy said:


> Today's slingin'.
> View attachment 379206


Nice! I see you have an Icarus modified for tubes. Kind of what I would like to do on a Chupacabra frame.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

My Pops would have asked me why I put ‘recaps on my race car’. Just ‘because’ would have been my answer. Alliance Sterling 117b looped office bands on a HiZoot SPS shooting 3/8” clay. It would have been dialed but I grabbed a marble pouch by accident. Too much fake leather flopping aboot.


----------



## SlingScott

Practicing my "canning" skills" today (I have a soup can hanging on my fence, working on dinging consistently), also stunned a couple of squirrels.


----------



## SlingScott

Slide-Easy said:


> Giving those old school-bells a pure fit...
> 
> View attachment 379191
> View attachment 379192
> View attachment 379193


When you get tired of that......


----------



## 202

Practicing with this one.


----------



## skarrd

well it seems consistancy is somewhay better with larger ammo,still not where it needs to be,,,,,,yet


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Peetie Wheatstraw Special that I begged off The Devil's Son in Law, himself. I have had this frame on my mind as I enjoyed the new forks that over the last few months, have been sent my way. There is something to this design. It a sleeper and I really suggest you guys getting your hands on one. I may have to get one made in g10/micarta. I already asked Jake to make me another one out of some pretty wood that he may or may not have. In any event, this _Dragon-Master-Pocket-Shooter_ is a Winner and that's no joke...































Thanks again, Brother!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

In the last 2 weeks I have been tempted to toss my slingshots and take up crochet. Today the SlingGods, the Stars, and Lady Luck showed up. I started with clay rounds and moved to 8mm steel which was the E-Ticket for this ride!


----------



## Portboy

This little cracker


----------



## Ryan43

My Rayshot ott camp and bbs tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

😀 Just a pleasant short 25 shot carefree 3/4🦋 frameless session before taking my whole immediate family out for a pub dinner at one of our locals, the Porters Plainland Hotel.


----------



## pmamolosr

I took out one of my old Dakungs for today that I haven’t shot in years. I added some foam for a palm swell and re-wrapped it with some hockey tape and put a piece of fiber optic on it.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shootin' this_ New Mexican Beauty_ and wondering how many miles really are on that_ old pick up truck_....


----------



## Portboy

Well this sucks it’s 24c but so much wind bands are humming a song 🎵 get work extra hour tonight because time change joy oh joy 🥹 and tomorrow this time it be dark 🤬


----------



## Ryan43

Ring finger hunter and bbs tonight. Really freaking windy here as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Portboy said:


> Got bingo banded back up he bin without bands for to long
> View attachment 378770


Fire up some flats on him 👌😂


----------



## bingo




----------



## WasagaB

Portboy said:


> Well this sucks it’s 24c but so much wind bands are humming a song 🎵 get work extra hour tonight because time change joy oh joy 🥹 and tomorrow this time it be dark 🤬


Yes, I couldn't tell today if it was me missing or the wind involved. Sorry extra hour of sleep for me.


----------



## Portboy

WasagaB said:


> Yes, I couldn't tell today if it was me missing or the wind involved. Sorry extra hour of sleep for me.


Haha rub it in 😂


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

...the Lord gave me a leave of absence from resting on this 7th day..."Go Forth and Shoot thine slings Lazy Eyed Squinter!!!"...









Home made Eucalyptus Fork with Sobong 0.7 at 18/12 and 9.5mm. Lumbro Imperiale with Snipersling 0.5 Black at 20/12 with 9.5mm. RK Customs Sniper with Precise Slinxiate 0.5 at 15/10 with 8mm. Axiom Occularis with Simpleshot 0.7 at 16/10 with 9.5mm...and a $9.95 Aliexpress plastic fantastic with Occularis fork tips/'head' [which made the grade but not the picture] with Sumieke 0.4 at 18/10 with 7.5mm. 

Amen


----------



## Ryan43

J5 pocket parasite with GZK .40 bands and 177 cal bbs this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shootin' another one of these _New Mexican Beauties_ and still wonderin' how many miles are on that _old pick up truck._


----------



## WasagaB

Sunday Funday, till band breaks knowing next hit would split the can. Oh well went to tubes after.


----------



## Stankard757

Some @Ibojoe Halbert and Slim PFS action 🎯🎯


----------



## Portboy

Left 1/2 earlier 🤠not so bad


----------



## SlingScott

This came as part of a pass around and I've been shooting it the last couple of days. It's an odd one for sure and I know people are really divided on it, but I've been enjoying it. Just put the tubes in, but have shot bands TTF and OTT.

I'd probably go with a bean flip if I went the "oc" route.


----------



## Portboy

I got one I like it ttf forks little hight for ott . Hey take a snap shot what’s in the box curious to see .


----------



## MaxKim

&

My clay ammo is never gonna break this can


----------



## SlingScott

Portboy said:


> I got one I like it ttf forks little hight for ott . Hey take a snap shot what’s in the box curious to see .


This pass around.

Yo! Pass this around! | Slingshots Forum (slingshotforum.com)

A lot of the bandsets have changed from the original, but's it's been pretty cool being able to check out all the different bands too.


----------



## Portboy

SlingScott said:


> This pass around.
> 
> Yo! Pass this around! | Slingshots Forum (slingshotforum.com)
> 
> A lot of the bandsets have changed from the original, but's it's been pretty cool being able to check out all the different bands too.


It’s a great idea Ray had the box seems really be getting around the forum pretty well


----------



## Whytey

MaxKim said:


> View attachment 379334
> 
> View attachment 379333
> &
> 
> My clay ammo is never gonna break this can
> 
> View attachment 379326


@MaxKim nice shooting 👍
What band setup are you using?
Looks like short draw..... fixed or floating pouch anchor?


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

Ten shots from 10m aimed at same point. 'Taipan' Kookaburra Katties. 11mm Steel. 160mm Looped 2040 Tube. Simpleshot rubber. GZK pouch.


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slingin'


----------



## MaxKim

Whytey said:


> @MaxKim nice shooting 👍
> What band setup are you using?
> Looks like short draw..... fixed or floating pouch anchor?


0.5mm 2012 17cm flat band
Short draw indeed
And what is pouch anchor?


----------



## 202

SlingScott said:


> This came as part of a pass around and I've been shooting it the last couple of days. It's an odd one for sure and I know people are really divided on it, but I've been enjoying it. Just put the tubes in, but have shot bands TTF and OTT.
> 
> I'd probably go with a bean flip if I went the "oc" route.


I believe the tubes need to be inserted from the other side.
Watch the video below for the correct way to use the Ocularis plugs for bands and tubes (single or looped).
And yes, the Beanflip would be a great choice.


----------



## SlingScott

202 said:


> I believe the tubes need to be inserted from the other side.
> Watch the video below for the correct way to use the Ocularis plugs for bands and tubes (single or looped).
> And yes, the Beanflip would be a great choice.


He shows how to band single tubes at about 2:30 in and that's how I have it (my photo shows the shooter side). Looped bands are "plugged" the other way.

I watched that video a bunch of times just to make sure.


----------



## 202

SlingScott said:


> He shows how to band single tubes at about 2:30 in and that's how I have it (my photo shows the shooter side). Looped bands are "plugged" the other way.
> 
> I watched that video a bunch of times just to make sure.


----------



## Ryan43

LBS and bbs today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> Shootin' this_ New Mexican Beauty_ and wondering how many miles really are on that_ old pick up truck_....
> View attachment 379266
> View attachment 379267
> View attachment 379268


i guess we find out tomorroh


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Well this sucks it’s 24c but so much wind bands are humming a song 🎵 get work extra hour tonight because time change joy oh joy 🥹 and tomorrow this time it be dark 🤬
> View attachment 379280


Yep here too,except for the work part,that happens on the weekend,,,,,


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Left 1/2 earlier 🤠not so bad
> View attachment 379316
> View attachment 379318
> 
> View attachment 379317


nice sunset and a good lookin fork


----------



## skarrd

SlingScott said:


> He shows how to band single tubes at about 2:30 in and that's how I have it (my photo shows the shooter side). Looped bands are "plugged" the other way.
> 
> I watched that video a bunch of times just to make sure.


thats how i do mine


----------



## skarrd

this is what i was shooting today,3/8s steels,10M,short draw,,,,,,,,,,,,
the target was a surprise,i just had to 














front







back


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> Yep here too,except for the work part,that happens on the weekend,,,,,


Ya signed up two years ago for it or more . Was supposed to be for couple months .


----------



## skarrd

yep,i just got this "job" thru my kid,cleaning BnB house,she cant work the sat/sun days,so i do itits cash money so,WTH


----------



## SlingScott

skarrd said:


> thats how i do mine
> View attachment 379396


That is awesome.


----------



## 202

skarrd said:


> thats how i do mine
> View attachment 379396


What???? I guess anything can be a slingshot nowadays. Cool!


----------



## Whytey

MaxKim said:


> 0.5mm 2012 17cm flat band
> Short draw indeed
> And what is pouch anchor?


Is your anchor point somewhere touching your face or held out slightly?


----------



## Whytey

202 said:


> What???? I guess anything can be a slingshot nowadays. Cool!


PFS FIDGET SPINNERS!!!


----------



## Whytey

Full butterfly frameless listening to '80s music 🎯🦋😀
Cool bananas!
Snipersling 0.6 13-8 345mm ABL


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Full butterfly frameless listening to '80s music 🎯🦋😀
> Cool bananas!
> Snipersling 0.6 13-8 345mm ABL
> View attachment 379409


Having a Vegemite sandwich 🥪


----------



## Portboy

Trying out the ninja 🥷 pouch some 10mm bands running 9 inch active 👍🏻


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> Having a Vegemite sandwich 🥪


Good man!
I had coffee and 3 slices of thick multi-grain toast smothered in butter and vegemite for breakfast..... yummo 
AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Good man!
> I had coffee and 3 slices of thick multi-grain toast smothered in butter and vegemite for breakfast..... yummo
> AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!
> View attachment 379412


Small description of taste man not sure I ever seen it here . Only know from men at work song 🎵. We hash browns 2 eggs sunny side up bacon couple toast


----------



## MaxKim

Whytey said:


> Is your anchor point somewhere touching your face or held out slightly?


Aha, its on my face


----------



## MaxKim

Tried some 8mm steel ammo, but could not make one hole on this can, guess I can use it foerever.
Broke two bands today


----------



## Valery

Tubes today. Singles with clay and pseudo cones with 8 mm steel.


----------



## Ibojoe

Little “Thumper” by “Island Made”
Snipersling yellow, full butter, 7/16 steel


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slingin'


----------



## tool

What a ride... It took about a week to cut this can. .177 BBs at 15-17m.

This Pocket Ranger made its way up to my preferred BB shooter, had to order a second one in Jade last week. This thing is brilliant, especially with the bandset: Falcon red .55, 12-8 taper, 13cm active. Superb BB setup, smooth, fast accurate.


----------



## hoggy

today's slingin'


----------



## Portboy

Down sized mule and got some smaller spinners happening.


----------



## KawKan

Shot these freshly refurished natties today.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I’ve made a few Chalices’ but this is the first I actually did per the original template. I had been cutting the forks even up until this one. Whatever sling-paradox or rubber-voodoo is at play I don’t know. Is it possible it shoots better like this? 8mm steel.


----------



## pmamolosr

I didn’t get much shooting done today because it’s been a busy work day, but I was able to get a few shots a piece with each of these.


----------



## Valery

I bought a folding slingshot. It turned out to be very handy.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Wide-Gap, Samurai Conus that I begged off Arturo all the way from the Atacama Desert in Chile....


----------



## pmamolosr

I’m doing a lil practicing today with some 7/16 steel. I’ve shot it here and there but never really got to where I’m consistent with it. Im not sure of the thickness and taper of this setup because they came with a frame I got a while back ago, but it’s slingin the hell out of the 7/16 and I cut a can in 7 shots from about 25’. I’m shooting my Island made jaguar.


----------



## Ryan43

Rayshot dead ringer this morning. Trying out theraband blue and 177 cal bbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slingin'


----------



## MaxKim

Today's practice
This can is even stronger


----------



## skarrd

SlingScott said:


> That is awesome.


Thanks gotta love a fidget slinger


----------



## skarrd

202 said:


> What???? I guess anything can be a slingshot nowadays. Cool!


Oh yeah,and these are cheap,easy and buckets of fun


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Down sized mule and got some smaller spinners happening.
> View attachment 379449
> 
> View attachment 379451
> 
> View attachment 379450


couple nice pieces there


----------



## skarrd

MaxKim said:


> Today's practice
> This can is even stronger
> View attachment 379508


interesting looking sling on the bottom there,


----------



## MaxKim

skarrd said:


> interesting looking sling on the bottom there,


Yeah, that's called Claw


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bangin' Gongs early this morning for the yuppie neighbors, with this little Arkansas Beauty. This frame taught me that fork tips wider than your band setup is nothing but a distraction...

Thanks again, Joseph.


----------



## Ibojoe

MOJAVE MO said:


> I’ve made a few Chalices’ but this is the first I actually did per the original template. I had been cutting the forks even up until this one. Whatever sling-paradox or rubber-voodoo is at play I don’t know. Is it possible it shoots better like this? 8mm steel.
> View attachment 379469


Holy cow Mo. That’s a beauty!


----------



## Ibojoe

a little Curve action today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 379512
> 
> a little Curve action today.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

pmamolosr said:


> I didn’t get much shooting done today because it’s been a busy work day, but I was able to get a few shots a piece with each of these.
> View attachment 379472


Very nice representation of Jon’s fine handiwork 

That little red tube / flats shooter is  [mention]Jcharmin92 [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## tool

Some Jade slingshot in the mail today... Lightning fast shipping from @Bill Hays, as always.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MaxKim said:


> Tried some 8mm steel ammo, but could not make one hole on this can, guess I can use it foerever.
> Broke two bands today
> 
> View attachment 379413
> View attachment 379419
> 
> View attachment 379418
> 
> View attachment 379416
> 
> View attachment 379414
> 
> View attachment 379417


That little black/brown sling looks comfy as hell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ryan43

tool said:


> Some Jade slingshot in the mail today... Lightning fast shipping from @Bill Hays, as always.
> 
> View attachment 379514


Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingScott

Shooting my thumb today. Luckily it was clay and not a full draw, still hurt like a MF.


----------



## MaxKim

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That little black/brown sling looks comfy as hell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Yeah, that's Cobra, my favorate one


----------



## Slide-Easy

SlingScott said:


> Shooting my thumb today. Luckily it was clay and not a full draw, still hurt like a MF.


I hit the web of my hand last week...I'm always tilting those forks towards the target for a straighter wrist...and hard-headed to boot.


----------



## Stankard757




----------



## Ryan43

LBS and bbs today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool

@Ryan43 Where can I hire one of these Bloodhounds? Help me out, please. What frame is this, is there a chance to get one?

edit: @Tree Man showed one of these, is he the guy?


----------



## Ryan43

tool said:


> @Ryan43 Where can I hire one of these Bloodhounds? Help me out, please. What frame is this, is there a chance to get one?
> 
> edit: @Tree Man showed one of these, is he the guy?


J5 slingshots on Facebook or Instagram. That is his LBS model check him out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Bangin' Gongs early this morning for the yuppie neighbors, with this little Arkansas Beauty. This frame taught me that fork tips wider than your band setup is nothing but a distraction...
> 
> Thanks again, Joseph.
> 
> View attachment 379509
> View attachment 379510
> View attachment 379511


Your a lucky 🍀 man to have that sweet frame dang might send me muts down there get that


----------



## Portboy

Test drive see how she works and it’s the cats 🐈‍⬛ meow


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Your a lucky 🍀 man to have that sweet frame dang might send me muts down there get that


It has become one of my very favorite. I would not take $550.50 for it if I was broke. No need to waste a mutt on this one...

💨


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Arkansas Beauty, thru the rain, from my living room and listening to Jimmy Martin on the box...


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

$9.95 No-name Ocularis. 
Size 7 rubber bung plug band attachment style. 
GZK 0.54 22/15 170. 
9.5mm steel.
2-3-4cm spinners @ 10m

.


----------



## pmamolosr

This sweet lil PFS by Jon


----------



## Slide-Easy

pmamolosr said:


> This sweet lil PFS by Jon
> View attachment 379584
> View attachment 379585


Sweet as a cool breeze on a hot day...


----------



## KawKan

LazyEyedSquinter said:


> $9.95 No-name Ocularis.
> Size 7 rubber bung plug band attachment style.
> GZK 0.54 22/15 170.
> 9.5mm steel.
> 2-3-4cm spinners @ 10m
> 
> .
> View attachment 379580


I think that one's the R10. Nice shooter.


----------



## Ryan43

Switching it up a bit today going with ttf with my pocket parasite and 9.5 clay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingScott

@Jcharmin92 makes some badass frames. Shooting the tubes today with BB's.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> It has become one of my very favorite. I would not take $550.50 for it if I was broke. No need to waste a mutt on this one...
> 
> 💨


 top drawer frame bud 🤠


----------



## pipehitter

GZK Hedgerow Hunter today, very nice. 👍


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

KawKan said:


> I think that one's the R10. Nice shooter.


Now my no-name has name! The R10. Apparently Simpleshot did a small run of them sometime ago so the design does have some credibility. Sadly mine is not SS - is but a copy. It is a nice shooter - amazed at the accuracy I get for such a small thin light [and cheap] HDPE. Can shoot it with anything between 0.4 to 0.85 with success. Thanks.


----------



## Portboy

shooting in the dark


----------



## KawKan

LazyEyedSquinter said:


> Now my no-name has name! The R10. Apparently Simpleshot did a small run of them sometime ago so the design does have some credibility. Sadly mine is not SS - is but a copy. It is a nice shooter - amazed at the accuracy I get for such a small thin light [and cheap] HDPE. Can shoot it with anything between 0.4 to 0.85 with success. Thanks.


For what it's worth, a lot of us think the traditional TTF version is even better. 


http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/210-cm-r10-modified/


----------



## Ryan43

KawKan said:


> For what it's worth, a lot of us think the traditional TTF version is even better.
> 
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/210-cm-r10-modified/


I will agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shootin' this New Mexican Beauty. Wow! What a performer. This fork hits it's mark effortlessly and is just as pretty as a girl.

Thanks Brother! It sure is a Winner...


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

Simpleshot Torque. Looped 2mm Solid. 165mm. 45 x 6mm Steel.
11cm target @ 10m. Squinting.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> shooting in the dark
> View attachment 379592


What are those bolts for?


----------



## pmamolosr

This custom beauty made by Cass.


----------



## Ryan43

pmamolosr said:


> This custom beauty made by Cass.
> View attachment 379606


Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingScott

Slide-Easy said:


> What are those bolts for?


Band attachment.

Binding Post Tee Prototype | Slingshots Forum (slingshotforum.com)


----------



## Axman

New Torque arrived.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## karaolos

Took a walk with a 1632 loop and clay. This picture was captured on release:


----------



## Portboy

SlingScott said:


> Band attachment.
> 
> Binding Post Tee Prototype | Slingshots Forum (slingshotforum.com)


I was going tell him led lights night shooting 😂


----------



## Portboy

Well say getting 5 cm snow tonight and 10 tomorrow night . Don’t want be driving back the bush getting stuck late for work haha . Aw see how bad it gets


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> I was going tell him led lights night shooting 😂


I knew what they were for...I was just messing with you.


----------



## SlingScott

KawKan said:


> For what it's worth, a lot of us think the traditional TTF version is even better.
> 
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/210-cm-r10-modified/


There is one of those in the pass around box and it's amazing.

I can see that being pretty cool in an Ocularis format.


----------



## pmamolosr

Stormtrooper paracord handle custom made by Jon with some 2040 simple shot tubes at 3/4 butterfly draw.


----------



## 202

pmamolosr said:


> Stormtrooper paracord handle custom made by Jon with some 2040 simple shot tubes at 3/4 butterfly draw.
> View attachment 379678


Nice! What size are the outside orange tubes? Any specific place you bought them from?


----------



## pmamolosr

202 said:


> Nice! What size are the outside orange tubes? Any specific place you bought them from?


Honestly I have no idea, it was a scrap piece I found from years ago.


----------



## 202

pmamolosr said:


> Honestly I have no idea, it was a scrap piece I found from years ago.


No worries. It looks like a good and safe way to attach tubes.


----------



## pmamolosr

202 said:


> No worries. It looks like a good and safe way to attach tubes.


It’s my first time trying it this way, but it’s working out really well so far.


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and bbs this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

🎯🦋💞😎


----------



## Slide-Easy

This design is an absolute Winner!


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

Experimenting with a new [for me] style of single tube attachment. Usually I clamp single tubes on the Torque. This evening attached tubes to tabs and clamped the tabs. The clamp screw goes through a larger hole in the tab. Works OK.

Simpleshot Torque. 1636 single strand. 160cm. 7.5mm steel. 42x12 GMBW pouch. 10m @ 2-3-4cm spinners


----------



## konstantingrafov77




----------



## SlingScott

LazyEyedSquinter said:


> Experimenting with a new [for me] style of single tube attachment. Usually I clamp single tubes on the Torque. This evening attached tubes to tabs and clamped the tabs. The clamp screw goes through a larger hole in the tab. Works OK.
> 
> Simpleshot Torque. 1636 single strand. 160cm. 7.5mm steel. 42x12 GMBW pouch. 10m @ 2-3-4cm spinners
> View attachment 379727


What is that wrapped with?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

tool said:


> @Ryan43 Where can I hire one of these Bloodhounds? Help me out, please. What frame is this, is there a chance to get one?
> 
> edit: @Tree Man showed one of these, is he the guy?


Try [mention]Joey Jfive Lujan [/mention] , send him a PM and he’ll hook you up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting this stunner from Mr Jcharmin this evening. I highly recommend having one built by him










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingScott

Did some band tuning and shooting BB's with this today. Moved the bands to the outer edge of the forks and shortened the active length to 6.25" (approx 30" draw). Since I'm relatively new, I had the active length about a inch longer, but shortened them now that I have a better feel. The difference is amazing.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting this stunner from Mr Jcharmin this evening. I highly recommend having one built by him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Day in The Morning!


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

SlingScott said:


> What is that wrapped with?


The green at the lower end of the handle is the GZK wrap material. The camo is a 'camouflage elastic winding tape hunting camouflage elastic rubber self-adhesive sports protection knee, finger, ankle sport' as described on aliexpress. Many different designs available. "This is not a paid presentation".


----------



## SlingScott

LazyEyedSquinter said:


> The green at the lower end of the handle is the GZK wrap material. The camo is a 'camouflage elastic winding tape hunting camouflage elastic rubber self-adhesive sports protection knee, finger, ankle sport' as described on aliexpress. Many different designs available. "This is not a paid presentation".
> 
> 
> View attachment 379750


Lol and thanks. I just picked up a bean flip and I’m thinking I may want to wrap the handle for some more thickness.


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

SlingScott said:


> Lol and thanks. I just picked up a bean flip and I’m thinking I may want to wrap the handle for some more thickness.


It is pretty thin. Has good stretch. Adhesion to itself is good. Provides good grip. I stick 3mm adhesive foam where I want it on the frame to create shape then wrap it over [like on the handle of a Simpleshot Champ I recently got]. Its easy to put on/take off with little or no residue. I recommend it.


----------



## MaxKim

Somebody stole my lil bird target TnT
I bought a new target, heavier but doesn't spin, less satisfaction...
And the little connecting part was broke by one clay shot...
Not happy


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slingin'


----------



## Ibojoe

Maiden voyage for the latest one. 
Put her through the paces.


----------



## skarrd

too cold outside so BB/177cal in the garage with new "stick shooter"


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

skarrd said:


> too cold outside so BB/177cal in the garage with new "stick shooter"
> View attachment 379765
> View attachment 379766


Is that a single 117b ?


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

Eucalyptus Fork. My first creation. Started as a natural fork but evolved through power and hand sanding. 80mm Outside Forks. 40mm Inside Gap. 120mm Long.

Working nice this evening with .7 Simpleshot at 16x10, 165mm with 9.5mm steel @ targets @ 10m.


----------



## tool

Fresh bandsets for my Pocket Rangers, I love these frames.


----------



## MaxKim

New target today
And the can finally got some holes, by 0.8steel ball
The clay balls I recently bought iare not completely dry, and they won't break into pieces when hit, instead they become half balls.
Interesting


----------



## konstantingrafov77

Фанерный каркас - "Браконьер"


----------



## pmamolosr

This custom beauty from Jon (@Jcharmin92)😍
Do yourself a favor and have him build you one, you’ll thank me later.


----------



## Ryan43

I second that. Shooting my Jcharmin model #41. Running 2.5 mm solids and 1/4 steel. HIGHLY recommend this guy for a build










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

This


----------



## hoggy

Yesterday's slingin'.


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

Received 1m of 1.2mm Precise 'Golden' last week. Shooting it this arvo with Scout XT at 2-3-4cm spinners. Can't say I've hit 2 often, but 3 and 4 are taking the odd smack to their faces. Feels great. Seem to be constantly checking the pouch tie and clamp so I don't get slapped back! "The Joy Of Slingshooting". 1.2mm Precise, 18x12, 165mm with 12mm Steel.


----------



## Portboy

Well boys got new bands cut for wintre we got our first real storm last nigh


----------



## Slide-Easy

Squeezing some late fall juice out of this Georgia Peach 🍑 that I begged off Darrell. I really have enjoyed this fork.
Thanks again, Brother!


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Squeezing some late fall juice out of this Georgia Peach 🍑 that I begged off Darrell. I really have enjoyed this fork.
> Thanks again, Brother!
> 
> View attachment 379879
> View attachment 379880
> View attachment 379881
> View attachment 379882


Wish my yard was green haha


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Wish my yard was green haha


You can come over and shoot my forks, any time...my grass is always 💨💨 Green.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> You can come over and shoot my forks, any time...my grass is always 💨💨 Green.


Got couple pails just don’t think Uncle Sam let me over with them haha


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Got couple pails just don’t think Uncle Sam let me over with them haha
> View attachment 379884


Nice...


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Nice...


Dude the 4 plants pushed out 4 pounds best I ever got out garden haha


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my magpie hunter made by takin shots slingshots. 1/4 in steel at 10 meters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Is that a single 117b ?


Yessir


----------



## skarrd

too cold even for garage shootin,lol


----------



## konstantingrafov77

Рамка из старого уключины для весла от гребной лодки. )


----------



## Portboy

@Slide-Easy


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> @Slide-Easy


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


>


Man how long take get a beard like that the dude rocking it 😎


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Man how long take get a beard like that the dude rocking it 😎


He used to be in a band called The Oak Ridge Boys, when I was in high school. Looked like that 35 years ago.


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Slingshot28

I will be shooting this beautiful frame from StringSlap made by Cromag. To dang to be outside so shooting in the basement


----------



## pmamolosr

This is what I chose to carry at work this shift. Hope everyone has a good day 🤜🏼🤛🏼















I decided to wrap it up, now it’s much more comfortable.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Well boys got new bands cut for wintre we got our first real storm last nigh
> View attachment 379877
> 
> View attachment 379878


I see you’re at the beach again Jason, with all that white sand around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Squeezing some late fall juice out of this Georgia Peach  that I begged off Darrell. I really have enjoyed this fork.
> Thanks again, Brother!
> 
> View attachment 379879
> View attachment 379880
> View attachment 379881
> View attachment 379882


Glad you’re enjoying that one Stuart…..but you’re still shooting it backwards brother, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## pmamolosr

hoggy said:


> Yesterday's slingin'.
> View attachment 379845


I’m glad you’re liking that HTS 🤜🏼🤛🏼


----------



## Portboy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I see you’re at the beach again Jason, with all that white sand around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Getting hit today but sounds like upstate New York really getting it saying something like 3 or 4 feet dang that’s a dump


----------



## Slide-Easy

Enjoying this JJCC Apex today...


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Glad you’re enjoying that one Stuart…..but you’re still shooting it backwards brother, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Band Up **


Backwards? Are you sure?


----------



## Ryan43

Design #41 and 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

First plastic wrapped can.....
3/4🦋frameless 8mm at 10m
0.5 Snipersling 350mm cut 16-10


----------



## SlingScott

pmamolosr said:


> This is what I chose to carry at work this shift. Hope everyone has a good day 🤜🏼🤛🏼
> View attachment 379916
> 
> I decided to wrap it up, now it’s much more comfortable.
> View attachment 379918


That has got to be pretty heavy?


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

A leisurely afternoon of indoor Paper Cutting. 
Scout LT. 0.85 Precise 20/14 165mm. 10 x 11mm steel @ 10m.


----------



## pmamolosr

SlingScott said:


> That has got to be pretty heavy?


It has a lil weight to it but it’s not too bad


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket ranger classic and 177 cal bbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Still shooting 😎


----------



## pmamolosr

Portboy said:


> Still shooting 😎
> View attachment 380017


Those are really cool shooters, you done a damn good job 🤜🏼🤛🏼


----------



## Portboy

pmamolosr said:


> Those are really cool shooters, you done a damn good job 🤜🏼🤛🏼


Thanks got few guys trying get them off me but I like them and we just getting used to cool and snow . To many things to do make frames haha. But thanks bro 😎 feel sorry for them folks west New York man that’s no joke man


----------



## Roll Fast

Portboy said:


> Thanks got few guys trying get them off me but I like them and we just getting used to cool and snow . To many things to do make frames haha. But thanks bro 😎 feel sorry for them folks west New York man that’s no joke man
> View attachment 380019
> 
> View attachment 380018


Looks like a nice little dusting........


----------



## Portboy

Roll Fast said:


> Looks like a nice little dusting........


Ya not inch frost just crappy wet snow hood for nothing . Long time since I seen good couple weeks -10 get ground cold 🥶


----------



## pmamolosr

Jon’s custom paracord handle. This is the one that started my @Jcharmin92 frame addiction lol. I was shooting 2.2 gram buckshot rounds using 1632 GZK tubes.


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## SlingScott

Shooting BB's with this PFS from @skarrd and a mini FTC (I still need to smooth out the edges, but couldn't wait to try it out). The mini FTC just lines up on target, maybe time to get a full sized one.
I've got .3 blue theraband from PT cut at 15mm straight. Performance is pretty decent (not sure if it's latex or not).


----------



## Portboy

Good with snow stick the can in and it doesn’t move 😀


----------



## Ryan43

Jcharmin shooter and 1/4 in steel this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Good with snow stick the can in and it doesn’t move 😀
> View attachment 380059


That is a nice looking


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> That is a nice looking
> View attachment 380060


Ya it’s a pretty one for sure not working well for me today tho missing like no tomorrow. Pulled out the apex and bam 💥 bam 💥 getting her done .


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> First plastic wrapped can.....
> 3/4🦋frameless 8mm at 10m
> 0.5 Snipersling 350mm cut 16-10
> View attachment 379985


those are fun ones to shoot,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> those are fun ones to shoot,,,,,,,,,,


Dunno, left a whole lot of confetti in the bottom of the catchbarrel.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Dunno, left a whole lot of confetti in the bottom of the catchbarrel.


Australia piñata 😎


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Thanks got few guys trying get them off me but I like them and we just getting used to cool and snow . To many things to do make frames haha. But thanks bro 😎 feel sorry for them folks west New York man that’s no joke man
> View attachment 380019
> 
> View attachment 380018


13kms? That is deep as heck man.


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> 13kms? That is deep as heck man.


Ya unlucky for me I work weekends and that’s when it came so most folks home and never had travel . It’s one heck of a storm for our real first one haha . But better they got buffalo dude


----------



## Slingshot28

Around 500 shots with this bandset its about to break so I have to reaty and maybe get 500 more.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slingshot28 said:


> Around 500 shots with this bandset its about to break so I have to reaty and maybe get 500 more.
> View attachment 380080


That is a nice fork that works very well...


----------



## Slingshot28

Slide-Easy said:


> That is a nice fork that works very well...


Yes, yes it does


----------



## Slingshot28

Trying out the new bucket catchbox


----------



## raventree78

Finally got out to shoot these.


----------



## 202

SlingScott said:


> I was even thinking about doing this with an FTC.


The clips should work with that frame too.


----------



## pmamolosr

I just finished sharpening the blade on this one, I’m not sure how it shoots just yet, but it feels well made and the sheep’s foot blade is perfect for what I’ll use it for, rescue type duties.


----------



## Slide-Easy

raventree78 said:


> Finally got out to shoot these.
> View attachment 380179


I love that Dragon Master Pocket Shooter...


----------



## raventree78

pmamolosr said:


> I just finished sharpening the blade on this one, I’m not sure how it shoots just yet, but it feels well made and the sheep’s foot blade is perfect for what I’ll use it for, rescue type duties.
> View attachment 380180


That is a sharp looking slingshot  do you mind letting me know where you got it? Thanks


----------



## raventree78

Slide-Easy said:


> I love that Dragon Master Pocket Shooter...


Yup, it is a shooter for sure


----------



## pmamolosr

raventree78 said:


> That is a sharp looking slingshot  do you mind letting me know where you got it? Thanks





https://m.aliexpress.us/item/3256802426121068.html?spm=a2g0n.detail.1000013.3.19c3EbOcEbOc7B&gps-id=storeRecommendH5&scm=1007.18500.300835.0&scm_id=1007.18500.300835.0&scm-url=1007.18500.300835.0&pvid=3e965dbb-8822-4ee5-9107-2f3b48624ced&_t=gps-id:storeRecommendH5,scm-url:1007.18500.300835.0,pvid:3e965dbb-8822-4ee5-9107-2f3b48624ced,tpp_buckets:668%232846%238114%231999&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%2129.0%2129.0%21%21%21%21%21%402101f6b316692488144528460e1a68%2112000021391935552%21rec&_universallink=1&m_page_id=eufhpfuyqacaazis184a6fb8ac8190ec75b5204f3d


----------



## raventree78

pmamolosr said:


> https://m.aliexpress.us/item/3256802426121068.html?spm=a2g0n.detail.1000013.3.19c3EbOcEbOc7B&gps-id=storeRecommendH5&scm=1007.18500.300835.0&scm_id=1007.18500.300835.0&scm-url=1007.18500.300835.0&pvid=3e965dbb-8822-4ee5-9107-2f3b48624ced&_t=gps-id:storeRecommendH5,scm-url:1007.18500.300835.0,pvid:3e965dbb-8822-4ee5-9107-2f3b48624ced,tpp_buckets:668%232846%238114%231999&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%2129.0%2129.0%21%21%21%21%21%402101f6b316692488144528460e1a68%2112000021391935552%21rec&_universallink=1&m_page_id=eufhpfuyqacaazis184a6fb8ac8190ec75b5204f3d



Cool deal, thanks


----------



## pmamolosr

raventree78 said:


> Cool deal, thanks


No problem 🤜🏼🤛🏼


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slingin'.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Snakehead that I begged off Chris the Tree Man...
Thanks Chris, I have really enjoyed it.


----------



## Ryan43

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this Snakehead that I begged off Chris the Tree Man...
> Thanks Chris, I have really enjoyed it.
> View attachment 380193
> View attachment 380194
> View attachment 380195
> View attachment 380196


Now that is a mighty fine looking shooter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Happy Thanksgiving! Is this a celebration of freedom, or are we grateful that the Native Americans managed to not leave all the colonials floating in the surf? Anyway, up on deck we have the 90mm and the 92mm for today. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Ryan43

Brought this little port boy shooter with me and bbs for after thanksgiving dinner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28

10 in a row on on the 50mm spinner, new pr by a lot. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Portboy

Ryan43 said:


> Brought this little port boy shooter with me and bbs for after thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s not a bad frame 👍🏻I definitely make that one again shots well


----------



## Portboy

Got this one banded up


----------



## Ryan43

Portboy said:


> Got this one banded up
> View attachment 380204


Love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Ryan43 said:


> Love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got bands on the peg head never tried one them before 🤷‍♂️ funny looks more gap than there is only touch under 80mm tip to tip very deceiving. To look at it you think wider


----------



## SlingScott

Slingshot28 said:


> 10 in a row on on the 50mm spinner, new pr by a lot. Happy Thanksgiving!
> View attachment 380201


I seem to shoot much better with mine as well, it’s amazing.


----------



## hoggy

yesterday's slingin'


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shootin' this little Peetie Wheatstraw Special that I begged off The Devil's Son in Law himself.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Band broke, so I shifted gears...to a frame I begged off Bill.


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting this wicked cool port boy bubble gum shooter this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting this wicked cool port boy bubble gum shooter this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My cammo one same size as it one my favourite frames . Works well for me


----------



## Ryan43

Portboy said:


> My cammo one same size as it one my favourite frames . Works well for me


It’s in my top five pocket shooters. I really like this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

killed a can with the coyote pex shoots like the other one lol


----------



## skarrd

been hit or miss with the weather the past week,so grabbed every dry/sunny minute i could,with these 















Then got some serious shootin goin on


----------



## Stankard757

Back at the early morning parking lot duck hunt. A clear frame may have not been the best choice for shootin in the dark🤔


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Back at the early morning parking lot duck hunt. A clear frame may have not been the best choice for shootin in the dark🤔
> View attachment 380268


Use the force Luke 🧑‍🦯


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting another Peetie Wheatstraw Special today....this one is a straight shooter with a nice butt.


----------



## WasagaB

A beautiful day today for outside. Made up for the nasty days we had.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting another Peetie Wheatstraw Special today....this one is a straight shooter with a nice butt.
> View attachment 380276
> View attachment 380277
> View attachment 380278


Beautiful fork [mention]devils son in law [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

Cut some the 100% .45 and thin white pouch Ryan sent . Cut 12mm straight stuff has some snot behind it


----------



## Slingshot28

BBs and Lbs while the weather is nice


----------



## Ryan43

Slingshot28 said:


> BBs and Lbs while the weather is nice
> View attachment 380287


Nice choice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28

Ryan43 said:


> Nice choice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely on of my favorites, it's a great little frame.


----------



## Stankard757

It's a can popping, Natty night


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

TTF @ Spnners @ 10m
WASP Enzo. Precise 0.7 18/12 175. 3/8"steel.
Simpleshot Champ. Precise 0.4 18/10 180 5/16" steel.


----------



## Slingshot28

6 for 10on the 30 mm spinner new pr today, I think I have found my most accurate comfortable frame, but that doesn't mean I don't need more slingshots!😁


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slingshot28 said:


> 6 for 10on the 30 mm spinner new pr today, I think I have found my most accurate comfortable frame, but that doesn't mean I don't need more slingshots!😁
> View attachment 380328


It is the best slingshot, for the money, available today...but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Portboy

Slingshot28 said:


> 6 for 10on the 30 mm spinner new pr today, I think I have found my most accurate comfortable frame, but that doesn't mean I don't need more slingshots!😁
> View attachment 380328


I own one them today but has stopped raining ☔ running out time get this done 🥲


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> It is the best slingshot, for the money, available today...but that is just my opinion.


You change your opinion like changing your socks hahaha 🤪


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> You change your opinion like changing your socks hahaha 🤪



Key word..._'for the money'......_In any event, you know I am not right Jason, I mean Smitty, I mean Jason, I mean ahhh Jason.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Key word..._'for the money'......_In any event, you know I am not right Jason, I mean Smitty, I mean Jason, I mean ahhh Jason.


Haha good day sir 😀 thought I give ya a poke 🤷‍♂️ rain killing a good day man board out my mind


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Haha good day sir 😀 thought I give ya a poke 🤷‍♂️ rain killing a good day man board out my mind



You have the key to escape reality....💨💨💨💨💨


----------



## Portboy

Have 


Slide-Easy said:


> You have the key to escape reality....💨💨💨💨💨


Need get John back rewrite that tune to legal smile 😃 in Ontario haha . Hot Saturday night in my town here prine songs being sang around every fire 🔥


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Have
> 
> Need get John back rewrite that tune to legal smile 😃 in Ontario haha . Hot Saturday night in my town here prine songs being sang around every fire 🔥
> View attachment 380329


They just made the weed legal here too...took all the 'fun' out of it.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Still shooting this Peetie Wheatstraw Special with the nice Butt...


----------



## pmamolosr

I’m shooting this for now until my package from Jon arrives later today


----------



## 202

Just playing around today.


----------



## SlingScott

Getting the hang of this, only whacked my fingers twice.


----------



## Portboy

Well it’s gotten interesting with the 1/4 ammo cold fingers and the oil on the shot haha . Might have up to 5/16 dropping more than shooting


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slingshot28 said:


> 6 for 10on the 30 mm spinner new pr today, I think I have found my most accurate comfortable frame, but that doesn't mean I don't need more slingshots!
> View attachment 380328


Always need more Slingshots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

SlingScott said:


> Getting the hang of this, only whacked my fingers twice.


gotta feel some pain,spill some blood for the learning,lol.what dimensions did you come to for your tubes?


----------



## SlingScott

skarrd said:


> gotta feel some pain,spill some blood for the learning,lol.what dimensions did you come to for your tubes?


Actually, I started reading the "Dark Arts" thread and then used the formula I would use for flat bands, draw length vs stretch and added a couple of inches for what I hold in my hand. It's 15" plus pouch and I actually ended up shortening it 1 inch. @Portboy was very helpful as well. The tubes definitely have a different feel different than flat bands.

I may have to bump the Dark Arts thread, but I want to finish reading it first.

tl;dr version. I used the SWAG method.

ETA: just came across Ray's post with the formula in that thread.


----------



## skarrd

Cool,i need to go back and re read "The Dark Arts" again,really miss ol Bushpot,,,,,,,
Glad you found a formula that worke,mine was all trial and error lol


----------



## SlingScott

skarrd said:


> Cool,i need to go back and re read "The Dark Arts" again,really miss ol Bushpot,,,,,,,
> Glad you found a formula that worke,mine was all trial and error lol


There has been some great information on the forums and it made things much easier. 

The "Dark Arts" thread should be stickied.


----------



## skarrd

Agreed


----------



## Ryan43

BBs and this little G10 Portboy frame










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Some @DSIL Mule and beech split frame OPFS


----------



## Slingshot28

Anyone know where to get one of these in 1/4 inch titanium?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slingshot28 said:


> Anyone know where to get one of these in 1/4 inch titanium?
> View attachment 380429











Anodized OPFS’s


This is about as simple as it gets, but I really like these builds. There’s something about the glassy feel of anodized aluminum I can’t get away from. thanks for looking! Hope you enjoy them @StringSlap




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Slingshot28

Slide-Easy said:


> GZK TITANIUM OPFS SE
> 
> 
> GZK TITANIUM OPFS SE
> 
> 
> 
> trade.onloon.net


Thanks, I was looking at that earlier and my only problem is the attachment method, I don't really want it on an opfs I like the original version.


----------



## Portboy

Slingshot28 said:


> Thanks, I was looking at that earlier and my only problem is the attachment method, I don't really want it on an opfs I like the original version.


Original ones made out plywood I never seen a pretty one


----------



## Slide-Easy

Can't seem to put this Peetie Wheatstraw Special down...Shooting thru the rain and listening to Bill Monroe on the box. I circled the target to put it all into perspective...


----------



## Slingshot28

Portboy said:


> Original ones made out plywood I never seen a pretty one


I know but I'm trying to get the same thing in titanium as the plywood one I made.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slingshot28 said:


> I know but I'm trying to get the same thing in titanium as the plywood one I made.


This is the only guy I know that works with Titanium, he might be able to help you.









Pablo54


Pablo54 is a Active Member at The Slingshot Community Forum




www.slingshotcommunity.com


----------



## Portboy

Slingshot28 said:


> I know but I'm trying to get the same thing in titanium as the plywood one I made.


Flame finish on one be sweet . I like the big gap one myself 😎


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Flame finish on one be sweet . I like the big gap one myself 😎
> View attachment 380466
> 
> View attachment 380467


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 380474


Haha you want a wide gape opfs I would never thought that 🤷‍♂️ that something I could probably do give nice weather lol


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket parasite and 177 cal bbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Haha you want a wide gape opfs I would never thought that 🤷‍♂️ that something I could probably do give nice weather lol


It is the only way I can shoot a pfs....


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> It is the only way I can shoot a pfs....


Ya I do ok than I smash em . Don’t make them no more 1 gap or bigger .


----------



## cpu_melt_down

GZK does offer a plain titanium OPFS.

Maybe you don't like the clips.

There is a carbon fiber that's not bad; I have one of those.


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Anyone know where to get one of these in 1/4 inch titanium?
> View attachment 380429


i wish i did,,,,,
pocket predator used to make one in aluminum,probably still do


----------



## hoggy

Yesterday's slingin'.


----------



## Ibojoe

A Yew Champ by Mr Brooks. 
From across the pond🤣


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The most surprising thing about my Chalice is the lack of camouflage grip tape. My accuracy as of yesterday is outstanding with this frame. Today I’m gonna use self-cut wonky straight flats about ‘yea wide’ using 8mm.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this fine fork that I begged off The Tree Man...
Thanks Chris!


----------



## WasagaB

It was chilly with the wind 








Can and bands lasted longer than my hands.


----------



## hoggy

today's slingin'.


----------



## Portboy

Playing in the fresh snow


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MOJAVE MO said:


> The most surprising thing about my Chalice is the lack of camouflage grip tape. My accuracy as of yesterday is outstanding with this frame. Today I’m gonna use self-cut wonky straight flats about ‘yea wide’ using 8mm.
> View attachment 380511


So using flats that are irregular and look like they were cut by a jerky farmer WILL shoot. However, every shot I missed got into my head (it’s the bands). I just like playing with fire. Indeed I’ve got the tools, the knowledge and product to cut proper bands and quit jerking around. 😳


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Playing in the fresh snow
> View attachment 380553


You do know that your Ancestors packed up and walked outta that mess every year once upon a time? I think that is where the name Saskatchewan came from. The loose translation was something like ‘Dang it’s cold, let’s walk to the Florida Keys’.


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> You do know that your Ancestors packed up and walked outta that mess every year once upon a time? I think that is where the name Saskatchewan came from. The loose translation was something like ‘Dang it’s cold, let’s walk to the Florida Keys’.


Haha ya brains left the country 150 years ago 🤦‍♂️ I looking at a homeless fella other day thinking same thing head south man not like he has any place to be . Have be one tough nut hang out here next 4 months outside


----------



## 202

hoggy said:


> today's slingin'.
> View attachment 380552


My favorite slingshot, and in every color!


----------



## Slingshot28

@Winnie style


----------



## WasagaB

hoggy said:


> today's slingin'.
> View attachment 380552


I can't help but wonder. How many slings do you have?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

WasagaB said:


> I can't help but wonder. How many slings do you have?


I can help with your question. I work for Hoggy’s Public Relations Team and it is our policy to not disclose this information. However, we are able to direct you to one of his favorite charities if you would like to make a donation. Cheers, Mo


----------



## WasagaB

MOJAVE MO said:


> I can help with your question. I work for Hoggy’s Public Relations Team and it is our policy to not disclose this information. However, we are able to direct you to one of his favorite charities if you would like to make a donation. Cheers, Mo


Thank you thank you.


----------



## Portboy

WasagaB said:


> Thank you thank you.


Last count I did I had about 225 but probably down under 175 now have not done inventory yet this year 🤦‍♂️


----------



## SlingScott

I'm at 2 dozen, but I've only been at it for 3 months.


----------



## Portboy

SlingScott said:


> I'm at 2 dozen, but I've only been at it for 3 months.


Ya don’t take long fella . After 6 years trading guys things add up .


----------



## Slide-Easy

hoggy said:


> today's slingin'.
> View attachment 380552


hoggy wild!


----------



## Slide-Easy

WasagaB said:


> I can't help but wonder. How many slings do you have?


I am ashamed to admit it but I have wondered the same exact thing and even gone so far as to ask him to show me.


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

Evening @ 78 F. Targets @10m.
SS Champ. SS Torque, Lumbro Imperiale.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting the JJCC Apex my Old Lady got me for my birthday this year. She and the frame are as sweet as a cool breeze on a hot, sunny day.


----------



## Ibojoe

The Smallmouth Bass by “ Toney the Slinger” at the”Texas heart shot” can holder.


----------



## 202

These two today.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 380587
> 
> The Smallmouth Bass by “ Toney the Slinger” at the”Texas heart shot” can holder.


I don't know about a Toney, but that sure is a fine looking fork...


----------



## David D

MOJAVE MO said:


> You do know that your Ancestors packed up and walked outta that mess every year once upon a time? I think that is where the name Saskatchewan came from. The loose translation was something like ‘Dang it’s cold, let’s walk to the Florida Keys’.


Ha!Ha! I am pretty sure I have heard the first nations here give the same translation. -20 today and I am in the warm part of the province, the southwest.


----------



## Ryan43

Portboy natural 1/4 in steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Mule Bone and @Ibojoe natty PFS


----------



## Portboy

Ryan43 said:


> Portboy natural 1/4 in steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How’s it work bud ok 👍🏻 I got couple look all a like lol . I have pull out the sister to it


----------



## Ryan43

Portboy said:


> How’s it work bud ok  I got couple look all a like lol . I have pull out the sister to it


I really like it Jason. I’m shooting at a 3 cm target at 34 feet. I’m averaging 7 for 10 with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Apex thru the rain and watching Rocky Marciano on the box...


----------



## Ryan43

Port boy bubble gum shooter and bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Ryan43 said:


> Port boy bubble gum shooter and bbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look I got today on sale should be fun things hidden in there


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Look I got today on sale should be fun things hidden in there
> View attachment 380599



What kind of fun things are in there, Smitty, I mean Jason, I mean ahhh...Smitty or ahhh Jason?


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> What kind of fun things are in there, Smitty, I mean Jason, I mean ahhh...Smitty or ahhh Jason?


Mmm not sure Mr Easy I almost want to try a built up apex but just the top not bottom. Cammo on target side . Than the cut down shooter side cammo up the tips end up jade . What ya think sea dog


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Mmm not sure Mr Easy I almost want to try a built up apex but just the top not bottom. Cammo on target side . Than the cut down shooter side cammo up the tips end up jade . What ya think sea dog


 80mm wide with 20mm tips sounds perfect...


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

A new Camo Scout XT and Standard 7/16" bandset cut 180mm. 30mm spot @ 10m. Errant shots 1, 2, 4, 5 and 8....
👌perfect!


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn on a “curve”🤣


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 380610
> View attachment 380611
> 
> Shootn on a “curve”🤣


----------



## Slide-Easy

Boys look at this Arkansas Beauty right here...she doesn't miss her mark.
Thanks Again, Joseph!


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting this beautiful port boy bb shooter this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Ryan43 said:


> Shooting this beautiful port boy bb shooter this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As cute as that one was I just never got along with it . Hope works better for you


----------



## Ryan43

Portboy said:


> As cute as that one was I just never got along with it . Hope works better for you


I like it. I’m thinking about making one out of G10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Ryan43 said:


> I like it. I’m thinking about making one out of G10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a cammo one same size should just sent it haha .


----------



## WasagaB

First can was 8 shots for the split. Four other cans average the usual 20 shots.


----------



## Stankard757




----------



## Whytey

Well it's been two weeks since I stretched some bands.
Went with a 250ml mini can to try some vinegar roughened 8mm balls. Shot fine but didn't much care for them as they were too grippy to position in the pit pouch and hungup in the T-shirt curtain.
10m frameless Snipersling 0.5 16-10 320mm cut lengths.


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

Can cutting practice with cardboard....???
Axiom Ocularis Simpleshot 0.7 22/15 180mm. 20 x 7/16" steel @ 10m.


----------



## Ibojoe

Mo’s “Magic Challice”


----------



## konstantingrafov77

Fooling around today, it's dangerous not to repeat


----------



## MOJAVE MO

konstantingrafov77 said:


> Fooling around today, it's dangerous not to repeat


Haha—-yea with my luck that nut would’ve RTS and blew my own nuts off. 😳


----------



## Portboy

Forgot my sling bag but always have couple rigs . 1632 and 1636 got my 1632 little long got shorten it up


----------



## Slingshot28

2040 and 8mm steel, these things have enough power to go through one side of a steel can and dent the other. Probably enough power to hunt up to 15 yards.


----------



## skarrd

at different times and places today ,nice to get out for awhile


----------



## SlingScott

Shooting this today. The clips are just a hair too wide, but they make a great sight line.


----------



## Slingshot28

skarrd said:


> at different times and places today ,nice to get out for awhile
> View attachment 380683


Just wondering, do you make your own pouches and if so how?


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Just wondering, do you make your own pouches and if so how?


some of them,i cut craft leather-hobby lobby/michaels- and pigskins into 3/8s or 1/2 inch wide strips,then cut the strips for whatever ammo they will be used for ,generally 2 in to 2 1/2 inches,leather punch some holes and round the corners,cheap and works for me


----------



## Ryan43

Shooting my Jcharmin scrap bucket shooter this evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 202

SlingScott said:


> Shooting this today. The clips are just a hair too wide, but they make a great site line.


I thought the Scout LT clips were wider than the Wasp clips. Are they?
Can you please share pictures of them side by side?


----------



## SlingScott

202 said:


> I thought the Scout LT clips were wider than the Wasp clips. Are they?
> Can you please share pictures of them side by side?


It's hard to see, but both clips are lined up on the "inch" line, The Wasp clip is slightly wider with a much lower profile.

Simple Shot clip = 18.9MM, Wasp clip = 21mm


----------



## msturm

Chillin' with the cedar natty for the evening


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

The Naked Marksman.
4.5mm Solid. 150mm
1/2", 7/16", 3/8" steel and some 3/8" [or 7/16"] lead @ 10m.
Bit of inward flex of the forks to be rectified.


----------



## Stankard757

Tonight's parking lot shoot ICE PFS vs Keurig cup🎯🎯


----------



## hoggy

202 said:


> These two today.


i have to ask, how did that Torque X get like that?


----------



## 202

SlingScott said:


> It's hard to see, but both clips are lined up on the "inch" line, The Wasp clip is slightly wider with a much lower profile.
> 
> Simple Shot clip = 18.9MM, Wasp clip = 21mm


 Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## 202

hoggy said:


> i have to ask, how did that Torque X get like that?


Initially, the idea was to open the holes (with a 7/32 drill bit) to use Wasp Enzo clips. The screws and tabs work well too.
One can remove everything and back to wrap and tuck. It’s good to have choices.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this New Mexican Beauty thru the rain and listening to Dave Evans and Larry Sparks on the box...


----------



## Ryan43

Still shooting the scrap bucket shooter from Jcharmin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Spectra ply PFS tonight


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Spectra ply PFS tonight
> View attachment 380724


----------



## hoggy

202 said:


> Initially, the idea was to open the holes (with a 7/32 drill bit) to use Wasp Enzo clips. The screws and tabs work well too.
> One can remove everything and back to wrap and tuck. It’s good to have choices.


thanks for the reply & explanation


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


>


Man I'd completely forgot about those guys


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Man I'd completely forgot about those guys


Ya that’s understandable 25 years ago lol . Radio little behind up here the north


----------



## Slide-Easy

Banging gongs for the Yuppies early this morning, thru the fog, with this J5 LBS Mega. I can get accurate shots off faster with this frame than any other I own.


----------



## Slingshot28

This yesterday. I don't understand pretty much every pr I have I tied, 2 shots to hit a card edge 3 in a row on my small spinner etc. I don't understand. I don't even have a set frameless rig I'm still experimenting and the length and tube still changes. Its hilarious, anyone else fond the same thing happen to them 🤣


----------



## Portboy

Slingshot28 said:


> This yesterday. I don't understand pretty much every d**n pr I have I tied, 2 shots to hit a card edge 3 in a row on my small spinner etc. I don't f***ing understand. I don't even have a set frameless rig I'm still experimenting and the length and tube still changes.
> View attachment 380729


What make of tube are you rocking there ? What ammo your using 8mm steel right . Definitely short draw are you keeping fingers spaced the same all the time . Sounds like your doing fine


----------



## Slingshot28

2040 tubes for 30 in draw, I just think it's hilarious how many frames I have and I shoot better without one. 15 inch loop is a bit short so still trying to find the perfect length for it.


----------



## Slingshot28

Triple post?


----------



## Slingshot28

Triple post?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slingshot28 said:


> 2040 tubes for 30 in draw, I just think it's hilarious how many frames I have and I shoot better without one. 15 inch loop is a bit short so still trying to find the perfect length for it.


Not to spook you or anything but I discovered the same thing one day with a frameless rig and spoke of it. Let’s just say the SlingGods were not kind to me. Couldn’t hit the air for months and months. #heseesus


----------



## bingo

2 portboy frames a stroll today


----------



## konstantingrafov77

Today Uncle Kostya made a video for you my dear friends. Its title is "One day in the life of Slingshooter". In this video, I show you how to get to the city for groceries, my plink places in the outdoors and urban urban plink under the bridge. Winter ducks, a garbage dump behind a magnet, And we will also cook delicious mulled wine with you on the observation deck of the picturesque bank of the Ugra River. Happy viewing.


----------



## KawKan

Shooting in the basement! Limited to 20 feet, but like the way the clay shoots at that range.








I still have work to do getting airsoft pellets to group. Maybe by spring...


----------



## Ryan43

Pocket parasite and 177 cal bbs this evening. I really like the worn look this frame is getting from being in my pocket so much.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28

MOJAVE MO said:


> Not to spook you or anything but I discovered the same thing one day with a frameless rig and spoke of it. Let’s just say the SlingGods were not kind to me. Couldn’t hit the air months and months.
> View attachment 380734


Hopefully a sacrifice will keep me from the same fate 🤣


----------



## Slide-Easy

bingo said:


> View attachment 380735
> 2 portboy frames a stroll today


That sure is a nice looking


----------



## Whytey

Slingshot28 said:


> 2040 tubes for 30 in draw, I just think it's hilarious how many frames I have and I shoot better without one. 15 inch loop is a bit short so still trying to find the perfect length for it.


I'm with you mate..... frameless just works.


----------



## Slingshot28

15 inch loop of 2040 homemade @skarrd style pouch shooting great just a tad low


----------



## SlingScott

Shooting this today after I wrapped it up. It's way more comfortable now. A contoured Beanflip would be great.


----------



## Portboy

Shooting natty with tubes lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Bashin em today!


----------



## Ryan43

Hunter James magpie hunter and 1/4 in steel tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> 2040 tubes for 30 in draw, I just think it's hilarious how many frames I have and I shoot better without one. 15 inch loop is a bit short so still trying to find the perfect length for it.


i have found the same thing,i shoot better frameless-with a closed finger "frame"- [like an O ] instead of spread finger/thumb style 14 1/2 1532s,and 15 2040s for a 32 inch draw-i shoot light with 8mm/5/16s


----------



## skarrd

lately tho i have been shooting at 26 in draw with the same tubes and they do hit low,buteasy brain adjustment


----------



## skarrd

konstantingrafov77 said:


> Today Uncle Kostya made a video for you my dear friends. Its title is "One day in the life of Slingshooter". In this video, I show you how to get to the city for groceries, my plink places in the outdoors and urban urban plink under the bridge. Winter ducks, a garbage dump behind a magnet, And we will also cook delicious mulled wine with you on the observation deck of the picturesque bank of the Ugra River. Happy viewing.


good shooting,but looks cold there,reminds me of Flagstaff,Arizona here in the states


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Shooting natty with tubes lol
> View attachment 380745


Cool art work,,,,,self portrait? lol


----------



## Stankard757

PB Hydra and lit up targets🌚


----------



## konstantingrafov77

skarrd said:


> good shooting,but looks cold there,reminds me of Flagstaff,Arizona here in the states


.You have beautiful places.


----------



## Slide-Easy

This LBS Mega is a winner....period. Enjoying the fast, repeated accuracy that this frame provides and listening to Jimmy Martin on the box.


----------



## pipehitter

Wasp Targetmaster today. Fortunate today was sunny enough for me to shoot some cans. 🐝
























The band tying tape used are from Precise/Sniper Sling and are quite nifty. 👍


----------



## bingo

Natty in pocket today 👍


----------



## Portboy

-15 making ice


----------



## Ryan43

JCharmin shooter and 1/4 in steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Out getting cold wet feet think time shift the foot wear 😬


----------



## Ibojoe

Ryan43 said:


> JCharmin shooter and 1/4 in steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Portboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out getting cold wet feet think time shift the foot wear 😬
> View attachment 381032
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! Those are nice fellas!
Click to expand...


----------



## Island made

Osage orange ibojoe curve this week.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yup. 41degF. Good for about 8 shots. This frame wheel shoot!


----------



## Slingshot28

Few shot on this plastic bear with the ole frameless rig


----------



## Portboy

Slingshot28 said:


> Few shot on this plastic bear with the ole frameless rig
> View attachment 381045


Just bear essentials eh hahaha 😝


----------



## Slingshot28

Portboy said:


> Just bear essentials eh hahaha 😝


Exactly 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## pyzdra1

My today setup.
Beagle from Nick Hegarty, .5 Jinpu and 8mm steel


----------



## raventree78

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yup. 41degF. Good for about 8 shots. This frame wheel shoot!
> View attachment 381033


Read that last bit in the voice of Doug Marcaida


----------



## Slide-Easy

This was the first thing I grabbed this morning, even before hot coffee...I will shoot the bands off this fork today...

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> This was the first thing I grabbed this morning, even before hot coffee...I will shoot the bands off this fork today...
> Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 381058
> View attachment 381059
> View attachment 381060
> View attachment 381061
> View attachment 381062


Man I don’t care what kind of super sling shot material a frames is made with you can not beat the look of well worked wood 🪵. Nice frame man 😁


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Man I don’t care what kind of super sling shot material a frames is made with you can not beat the look of well worked wood 🪵. Nice frame man 😁


Thanks Jason, he puts a little love in those frames too.


----------



## Island made

Slide-Easy said:


> This was the first thing I grabbed this morning, even before hot coffee...I will shoot the bands off this fork today...
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 381058
> View attachment 381059
> View attachment 381060
> View attachment 381061
> View attachment 381062


Gosh that’s pretty!


----------



## Island made




----------



## Slingshot28

Dyamn that frame is wicked cool😎


----------



## KawKan

Getting some better groups with the airsoft pellets.








Shooting butterfly with the blue bands (homemade Slant) and semi-butterfly with the orange bands (Kestrel).


----------



## Portboy

Enjoying nice evening


----------



## skarrd

this one today BBs in the garage-48 degrees outside,sheesh,,,,,,,


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> this one today BBs in the garage-48 degrees outside,sheesh,,,,,,,


Picture done in the snow ⛄ haha


----------



## skarrd

yeah,your a better man than me,snow on the ground,i go back to bed,lol
grumpy ol bear mode


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> this one today BBs in the garage-48 degrees outside,sheesh,,,,,,,


Yeah man, that looks like a total white-out..... can't see a thing!


----------



## skarrd

Hahahahaha,dont know what happened there,lol,the pic was on there when i hit the post button,,,,,,,,,,computer demons ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## skarrd

there they is,,,,,,,


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Yeah man, that looks like a total white-out..... can't see a thing!


Hey think I see him walking to the catch box


----------



## hoggy

KawKan said:


> Getting some better groups with the airsoft pellets.
> View attachment 381070
> 
> Shooting butterfly with the blue bands (homemade Slant) and semi-butterfly with the orange bands (Kestrel).


"pullin' it back and lettin' it go."


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Hey think I see him walking to the catch box
> View attachment 381127


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


>


O brother sea dog it’s way to early for Zappa haha . I also don’t think Joes frame going shoot right that the back ground 🤷‍♂️ call me crazy call me Jason call me Smitty but I think this flow a lot better man


----------



## SlingScott

This little guy definitely gave me some lessons in form yesterday. Going to flip the bands to the other side today and see if its any better.


----------



## Portboy

SlingScott said:


> This little guy definitely gave me some lessons in form yesterday. Going to flip the bands to the other side today and see if its any better.


I don’t know anyone agree with me 🤷‍♂️ but once ya find side you like it’s definitely ok to file forks down on a side . Get bands sitting pretty it help with shooting well my opinion anyway.


----------



## Roll Fast

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yup. 41degF. Good for about 8 shots. This frame wheel shoot!
> View attachment 381033


Love those tabs. Very neat setup.


----------



## SlingScott

Flipped the bands to shoot raptor style. A touch high, but I had my headset on and couldn't anchor where I normally do.


----------



## Ryan43

Rayshot dead ringer and 177 cal bbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## skarrd

nothin fancy in the hour and a half of warmth and sunshine today


----------



## bingo

cold 1 today


----------



## hoggy

skarrd said:


> nothin fancy in the hour and a half of warmth and sunshine today
> 
> View attachment 381169


drilled it


----------



## Slide-Easy

Banging Gongs with this _Indianapolis Beauty_ and listening to JD Crowe & The New South on the box.


----------



## konstantingrafov77




----------



## Bimbo

Trying to learn short draw again with light tubes and 1/4 in steel.
Bent steel frame with leather and cammo wrap.


----------



## SlingScott

A few high and left but got a few closer to the spot. I love shooting clay at brick walls.


----------



## andypandy1

Ryan43 said:


> Rayshot dead ringer and 177 cal bbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about that leather scorp 🙈


----------



## Ryan43

andypandy1 said:


> How about that leather scorp


I will shoot it tomorrow Andy. I promise. Love the one you built 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1

Ryan43 said:


> I will shoot it tomorrow Andy. I promise. Love the one you built
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll trade ya for it 😁


----------



## Whytey

9.5mm clays during my work deliveries break, sunset Minden Park on a BBQ back @10m 3/4 butterfly Snipersling 0.5 12-7 300mm cut lengths.
Not too bad for a first try.....


----------



## Slide-Easy

Merry Christmas Joseph! I really appreciate this one...Banging gongs and listening to Bill Monroe and Carter Stanley on the box this morning.


----------



## WasagaB




----------



## skarrd

this one a couple days ago








then these today


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> this one a couple days ago
> View attachment 381284
> 
> then these today
> View attachment 381285
> View attachment 381286
> View attachment 381287


'Hoggy Wild'-like?


----------



## skarrd

just trying to get caught up while the sun was shining,lol. still 40 degrees with the wind,


----------



## Slingshot28

Here its 8 but feels like -1


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

The Magnum Brothers. Magnum Wood and Carbon. Magnum All Black.


----------



## Tree Man

Putting this dogwood natty through its field trials. Sniper sling yellows for 8mm steelies


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Tree Man said:


> Putting this dogwood natty through its field trials. Sniper sling yellows for 8mm steelies
> View attachment 381299


Nice one Chris, looks smooth as a baby’s behind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ryan43

As promised for Andy Pandy his Bill Hays leather scorpion  and 10 mm glass marbles this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Tonight's shootin ...Ice PFS 3/8 clay and mini frame 1/2 clay 🥶🎯


----------



## SlingScott

Stankard757 said:


> Tonight's shootin ...Ice PFS 3/8 clay and mini frame 1/2 clay 🥶🎯
> View attachment 381309


That mini is sweet.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I am thinking I need to start a thread regarding Short Range Shooting. For the first time ever in my slingshooting life, I have set up a catchbox on my 20ft Garage Short Range. All I can say right now is that it is different. This year will be the first time that I will take the time to send some shots over the Winter. My hope is that I make a jump in accuracy and consistency so I can harass the leaderboard at some sling events in 2023.


----------



## SlingScott

Stankard757 said:


> Tonight's shootin ...Ice PFS 3/8 clay and mini frame 1/2 clay 🥶🎯
> View attachment 381309


Is that mini something you made or is there a template for that?


----------



## Portboy

Well seems my shooting time going be short haha


----------



## Stankard757

SlingScott said:


> Is that mini something you made or is there a template for that?


The mini was made by @Portboy don't know if there's a template.


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> The mini was made by @Portboy don't know if there's a template.


Looks like a torque but I don’t know anything about that frame 🤷‍♂️maybe was the other Jason sent it to you 🎯


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> I am thinking I need to start a thread regarding Short Range Shooting. For the first time ever in my slingshooting life, I have set up a catchbox on my 20ft Garage Short Range. All I can say right now is that it is different. This year will be the first time that I will take the time to send some shots over the Winter. My hope is that I make a jump in accuracy and consistency so I can harass the leaderboard at some sling events in 2023.
> View attachment 381314
> View attachment 381315
> View attachment 381316


my indoor range is 18 feet,21 if i stand outside the garage door,lol its fun shootin BBs/177s tho


----------



## Slingshot28

Horizontal card "cut" with the regular frameless rig


----------



## skarrd

Awesome,i'm not that accurate yet-blind in one eye,cant see out the other,lol but i keep trying


----------



## Slingshot28

skarrd said:


> Awesome,i'm not that accurate yet-blind in one eye,cant see out the other,lol but i keep trying


Yea best way to get accurate is to practice


----------



## Tree Man

I'm right there with ya Moses! I did that last year to great effect. I switched to shooting bbs and featherlight bands. Aim small miss small. My accuracy took a noticeable jump forward. My indoor range is only about 6 or 7 yards, which is more than enough space to work on mechanics at all hours day or night. I love it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tree Man said:


> I'm right there with ya Moses! I did that last year to great effect. I switched to shooting bbs and featherlight bands. Aim small miss small. My accuracy took a noticeable jump forward. My indoor range is only about 6 or 7 yards, which is more than enough space to work on mechanics at all hours day or night. I love it.


Okay I’ll keep plugging—but BB’s and .177’s…….ack. Seems like I’m tuned okay now for 8mm and they aren’t blowing out the catchbox. I’ll suck it up and see if I can make a BB setup.😳


----------



## Slide-Easy

Banging gongs for the Yuppies this morning, thru the cold, from my living room and listening to Jimmy Martin on the box. This frame is a winner.


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay I’ll keep plugging—but BB’s and .177’s…….ack. Seems like I’m tuned okay now for 8mm and they aren’t blowing out the catchbox. I’ll suck it up and see if I can make a BB setup.😳


You go ahead and shoot that 8mm...don't let Chris lead you astray.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Looks like a torque but I don’t know anything about that frame 🤷‍♂️maybe was the other Jason sent it to you 🎯


Might have been Smitty.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Might have been Smitty.


Smitty guy a piece work man I don’t know about that dude 🤷‍♂️
Bit frameless and a Gatorade cap yet to get a centre shot got all edges off it haha


----------



## Slingshot28

Frameless is the way Smitty or is it Jason?🤣
Anyone know were to get strike anywhere matches. If I find some I want to do a video lighting one with my frameless slingshot


----------



## Portboy

Slingshot28 said:


> Frameless is the way Smitty or is it Jason?🤣
> Anyone know were to get strike anywhere matches. If I find some I want to do a video lighting one with my frameless slingshot
> View attachment 381349
> View attachment 381350


I done a card but match be difficult. This guy one best frameless shooters out there


----------



## Slingshot28

Portboy said:


> I done a card but match be difficult. This guy one best frameless shooters out there


Volp is one my idols, iv been able to do a horizontal and vertical card cut. But do to the tubes it was not a full cut. The two matches in my picture it of the two hit I got on a match. The one on the right clipped the match head the other one just took off the match head. Just don't have the right matches.


----------



## Portboy

Slingshot28 said:


> Volp is one my idols, iv been able to do a horizontal and vertical card cut. But do to the tubes it was not a full cut. The two matches in my picture it of the two hit I got on a match. The one on the right clipped the match head the other one just took off the match head. Just don't have the right matches.


As teens we burnt down fields to swaps playing with rain bird strike anywhere matches . Had thousands of them but just can’t find them anymore Ontario all strike on box .


----------



## Whytey

Yep, Volp is one of my idols too..... THE frameless guru.


----------



## Ryan43

This little guy was in the mailbox when I got. My new JCharmin bb shooter theraband blue and some super awesome bb pouches made by the man himself Mr raventree.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

been shooting that s since last week


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slingshot28 said:


> Frameless is the way Smitty or is it Jason?🤣
> Anyone know were to get strike anywhere matches. If I find some I want to do a video lighting one with my frameless slingshot
> View attachment 381349
> View attachment 381350


I briefly saw a photo this morning (that I cannot locate) of a sling shooter breaking a chopstick with a shot. It got me thinking about what it would mean to make a clean cut through a matchstick. Not break it or skim it to get a light (which is being discussed) but to cleave it in two. The one thing the world will never run out of is going to be chopsticks. With that, cleaving a chopstick in two would be akin to cutting a card in my thinking.


----------



## Slingshot28

MOJAVE MO said:


> I briefly saw a photo this morning (that I cannot locate) of a sling shooter breaking a chopstick with a shot. It got me thinking about what it would mean to make a clean cut through a matchstick. Not break it or skim it to get a light (which is being discussed) but to cleave it in two. The one thing the world will never run out of is going to be chopsticks. With that, cleaving a chopstick in two would be akin to cutting a card in my thinking.


Do you mean like turn the chopstick into a straw? With a shot Down the center of it


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slingshot28 said:


> Do you mean like turn the chopstick into a straw? With a shot Down the center of it


I think you'd need an RPG to do that! Naw----hang it or stand it up and chop it in half is a better description!


----------



## Portboy

Frameless shooting across sled trail at a cap 🧢


----------



## Slingshot28

MOJAVE MO said:


> I think you'd need an RPG to do that! Naw----hang it or stand it up and chop it in half is a better description!


If I can find a chopstick I'll try it


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slingshot28 said:


> If I can find a chopstick I'll try it


FYI I’ve not done this myself. If you get a splinter and it leads to an infection then that is on you. 😳🤣🖖🏻🙊🙉🙈💩


----------



## Slingshot28

Ttf for the first time in while


----------



## Tree Man

Slide-Easy said:


> You go ahead and shoot that 8mm...don't let Chris lead you astray.


Now I'm not saying to give up 8 mm ! That's my preferred ammo for sure. I'm just saying that after shooting bb's for a while, my accuracy goes way up. 
I'd never lead you up the garden path my friend .


----------



## Slide-Easy

Tree Man said:


> Now I'm not saying to give up 8 mm ! That's my preferred ammo for sure. I'm just saying that after shooting bb's for a while, my accuracy goes way up.
> I'd never lead you up the garden path my friend .


You know I was born in New Jersey when my old man was pushin' boots at Cape May. I was just bustin' your...I mean, messing with you.


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

Marksman frame at 'the indoor range'.
GZK Black 0.66 20/12 170. 3/8" steel at Spinners @ 10m








[Thanks to Wll and Nosferatu for the mod ideas]


----------



## SlingScott

It's -9, I took one shot out the door and then a big nope.
I need to add about 10ft to my basement.


----------



## Ryan43

Jcharmin target master this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingScott

It's -2 (F) and 40mph winds, so I banded this up and went outside anyway.


----------



## Ibojoe

shot this beauty from my good friend Treeman 3 times out at the wood stack. It’s cold out
It’s fantastic! Thanks Chris!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 381426
> View attachment 381427
> 
> shot this beauty from my good friend Treeman 3 times out at the wood stack. It’s cold out
> It’s fantastic! Thanks Chris!!


----------



## Ibojoe

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 381429
> 
> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shootin' this Arkansas Beauty from the warmth of my livingroom and listening to Mr Bill.


----------



## Slingshot28

Square exercise bands with half inch steel just made a bandset today really fun to mess around with


----------



## KawKan

Banging soft targets in the basement with airsoft and clays.


----------



## Ibojoe

Slingshot28 said:


> Square exercise bands with half inch steel just made a bandset today really fun to mess around with
> View attachment 381436
> View attachment 381437
> View attachment 381438
> View attachment 381439
> View attachment 381440
> View attachment 381441


 Very cool. I love shootn the big stuff!
That’s canstruction right there!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Picked this one up first thing this morning...

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## konstantingrafov77




----------



## WasagaB

New PB 11 hits on the 2cm mind you it is only from 16' away. Basement range but better than outside. Tubes snapped but holiday colors. Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Portboy

Short window trying get bands tuned got a reference point need shorten bands a touch more


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,the original SB and the newr -possibly improved-PVC version 















think i will make one more out of the thicker blue PVC,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Portboy

Cleaned up last nights snow had the catty in pocket flipped card and got it . Not many GT cards left 😊


----------



## Slingshot28

Testing out the new paracord target


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Not so good of a picture but, got this one for Christmas and liking it a lot so far.


----------



## Ibojoe

Lovin this latest work from
“The Treeman”


----------



## skarrd

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Not so good of a picture but, got this one for Christmas and liking it a lot so far.


nice lookin shooter


----------



## Sandstorm

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 381548
> View attachment 381549
> 
> Lovin this latest work from
> “The Treeman”


@Tree Man That is a beauty Chris! The grain is freakin spectacular. Nice one for the collection Joe.


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

Shooting bandsets to failure with 3/8" steel and my newest frame from Jcharmin92....


----------



## Tree Man

Sandstorm said:


> @Tree Man That is a beauty Chris! The grain is freakin spectacular. Nice one for the collection Joe.


Thanks buddy. That was a quirky fork fork to work on for sure. The grain goes all over the place, bit it finished out nicely.


----------



## Slingshot28

Today in the afternoon it was a beautiful 39 degrees, snow started to melt and the sun came out. I brought my frameless rig a hand saw and went out to look for deer shed, forks, and just to shoot a little. The spot of woods I was exploring today I had checked out one before but not much. Their was deer tracks and trails everywhere so I started to get excited. Sadly no antlers were found, but I did see a couple of deer so that's a good sign I'll go back there soon and look again. While exploring their I cut quit a few forks and to my surprise and excitement their was a deer skull under some leaves. Looking closer it's was a Male deer. Sadly it looks like someone cut the antlers off of it but otherwise it was a fun little adventure.(sorry for the lack of pictures I forgot to take any)


----------



## Sandstorm

Slingshot28 said:


> Today in the afternoon it was a beautiful 39 degrees, snow started to melt and the sun came out. I brought my frameless rig a hand saw and went out to look for deer shed, forks, and just to shoot a little. The spot of woods I was exploring today I had checked out one before but not much. Their was deer tracks and trails everywhere so I started to get excited. Sadly no antlers were found, but I did see a couple of deer so that's a good sign I'll go back there soon and look again. While exploring their I cut quit a few forks and to my surprise and excitement their was a deer skull under some leaves. Looking closer it's was a Male deer. Sadly it looks like someone cut the antlers off of it but otherwise it was a fun little adventure.(sorry for the lack of pictures I forgot to take any)
> View attachment 381606
> View attachment 381607
> View attachment 381608
> View attachment 381609
> View attachment 381610
> View attachment 381611


Sounds like a really good time man. It’s been windy and raining here today. Hope you find some antlers next time you’re out!


----------



## Slingshot28

Sandstorm said:


> Sounds like a really good time man. It’s been windy and raining here today. Hope you find some antlers next time you’re out!


Hope the weather clears up for you. Yeah I hope I find some I want to try and make a sling from one.


----------



## Ryan43

Still shooting the Jcharmin target master










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

177/BBs and spinners today
the JCharmin and a couple experiments


----------



## Slide-Easy

Enjoying this frame that Jon sent me this morning and listening to Bobby Bare on the box. This frame performs so well, it has been hard to put down. It is a Winner.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Showing this New Mexican Beauty some love this morning...


----------



## Ryan43

Magpie hunter by takin shots this morning morning morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Ryan43 said:


> Magpie hunter by takin shots this morning morning morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the typo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28

Frameless in the woods


----------



## Ibojoe

LBS Mega! This is one cool little frame!


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

Slide-Easy said:


> Mexican Beauty...


...had to compliment you on your Mexican Beauty.


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

NYE Target Shooting with 1mm @ 18/10 165, with 7/16" steel.


----------



## Slide-Easy

LazyEyedSquinter said:


> ...had to compliment you on your Mexican Beauty.


All credit goes to @cromag....


----------



## Ryan43

This beautiful dog wood natty from the tree man and 3/8 clay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sling49

Some nice slings on here. For now I have this Scout XT. Working on a couple DIY builds as well.


----------



## Ryan43

Sling49 said:


> Some nice slings on here. For now I have this Scout XT. Working on a couple DIY builds as well.


The scout is a great beginner frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sling49

Ryan43 said:


> The scout is a great beginner frame
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am liking it a lot. Easy set up and great resources to get started. This forum and and quite a few of its members have been great resources getting started.
I figured get me a good sling to practice and hunt with while I make my own.


----------



## Ryan43

Going with my Pride scorpion  on this beautiful New Year’s Day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

been shooting these 2 with these bands i found on amazon,i was looking for some more 117bs and got theses as well,got about 150 rounds 0f 5/16 steel thru them and still seem ok,and they are red 
i know the 5/16 are a bit heavy for 117s but want to see what they handle


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> been shooting these 2 with these bands i found on amazon,i was looking for some more 117bs and got theses as well,got about 150 rounds 0f 5/16 steel thru them and still seem ok,and they are red
> i know the 5/16 are a bit heavy for 117s but want to see what they handle
> 
> View attachment 381795
> View attachment 381796


How is your shoulder makin' out?


----------



## skarrd

shoulder getting better-some days- i shoot long draw almost daily with lighter band/ammo combination,no BF yet,but its nice to actually be consistant again,short draw upright [pfs] works petty well tho.
got an appt with a sawbones this week to see if chiro or phys. therapy can be done


----------



## Whytey

13 days since my last shoot😕
Went out this afternoon, had a little time and it was a tad cooler being overcast. Decided to try regain some consistency with frames.
Not great but it's kinda coming along with lots of misses but all in the catch.
@10m 8mm steel 0.5 Snipersling 16-10 3/4 🦋
PFS MULE and P-EVO


----------



## skarrd

thats a good lookin mule there,pattern and all,wish it was just overcast here instead of pouring rain,lol


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> thats a good lookin mule there,pattern and all,wish it was just overcast here instead of pouring rain,lol


Thanks Steven
Gotta love a forum template and a sturdy curved maple skateboard deck.


----------



## skarrd

i know the curved SB deck slings got me spoiled,lol


----------



## WasagaB

Mail says it still hasn't been delivered but very happy not the case.


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## Stankard757

Slim PFS and frameless


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

skarrd said:


> been shooting these 2 with these bands i found on amazon,i was looking for some more 117bs and got theses as well,got about 150 rounds 0f 5/16 steel thru them and still seem ok,and they are red
> i know the 5/16 are a bit heavy for 117s but want to see what they handle
> 
> View attachment 381795
> View attachment 381796


Let me get that pointed PFS from you.


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ryan43 said:


> This beautiful dog wood natty from the tree man and 3/8 clay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooooh, me likey …..that’s a sweet natty Chris [mention]Tree Man [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Sling49 said:


> Some nice slings on here. For now I have this Scout XT. Working on a couple DIY builds as well.


Nice, can’t wait to see what you’re building. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> shoulder getting better-some days- i shoot long draw almost daily with lighter band/ammo combination,no BF yet,but its nice to actually be consistant again,short draw upright [pfs] works petty well tho.
> got an appt with a sawbones this week to see if chiro or phys. therapy can be done


Hope you get some relief Steven ….like the PVC slings also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slingshot28 said:


> View attachment 381895


Absolute beauty, from [mention]cromag [/mention] isn’t that right ? ( looks like his work )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757

Slim and another frameless 








Targets pier pillars and river sign


----------



## skarrd

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Let me get that pointed PFS from you.


working on a couple now,pm me your address and ill send it


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Hope you get some relief Steven ….like the PVC slings also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Brother,getting better by the day


----------



## skarrd

these today


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

Cut my first can. Not a big can. Maybe 200ml or so....
with my JC Mule, some 0.5 I found at an Octopus Hunting Store and some 8mm.


----------



## WasagaB

There is a can somewhere there. 
Only shooting with clay but like the sound of the hits.


----------



## Portboy

Little guy is coming together well 😉 other than forgotten bb at home though had some glove box


----------



## Slingshot28

Looks sweet @Portboy 👍😎


----------



## Portboy

Slingshot28 said:


> Looks sweet @Portboy 👍😎


I am surprised first real build up frame and first time CF learning curve haha . Thanks man


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Little guy is coming together well 😉 other than forgotten bb at home though had some glove box
> View attachment 381970


You too! I got stashes of BBs everywhere.


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> You too! I got stashes of BBs everywhere.


Haha I have a little bottle of them I thought in centre console . Must be in my sling bag . It won’t happen again sir haha


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

skarrd said:


> working on a couple now,pm me your address and ill send it


Awesome man! I really appreciate you!


----------



## Ryan43

Magpie and 1/4 in steel tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Haha I have a little bottle of them I thought in centre console . Must be in my sling bag . It won’t happen again sir haha


yep,got BBs stashed everywhere,lol


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> You too! I got stashes of BBs everywhere.


easiest ammo to stash 
so i do,eerywhere,even in the Womans car,lol


----------



## skarrd

more BB/177s got the spinners sorted out,now its on to a can cut,if i dont sink into the mud,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> more BB/177s got the spinners sorted out,now its on to a can cut,if i dont sink into the mud,,,,,,,,,,
> View attachment 381977


Sweet frame man. Did you sketch this one?😉


----------



## skarrd

Thanks Man,i down loaded the template-i think it was a mule[?]-a while back,its supposed to be a PFS,but i changed that up a bit,lol


----------



## skarrd

not the mule,dang,,,,,,couldnt find template but this si what it was based on


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> not the mule,dang,,,,,,couldnt find template but this si what it was based on
> View attachment 381978


Think you should paint it brown call it the beaver 🦫 tail 😉


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> yep,got BBs stashed everywhere,lol


Ok I get some on order get hiding them haha


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> easiest ammo to stash
> so i do,eerywhere,even in the Womans car,lol


I can see who wears the pants in your household Steven..... the little woman has a capital letter for her title😎


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> I can see who wears the pants in your household Steven..... the little woman has a capital letter for her title😎


Don’t they all haha


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shootin' this fork that I begged off The Tree Man, himself. He sure enough knows to make a frame that is perfect for a beggar, just like me...


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Ryan43

Going with the Jcharmin target master tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> I can see who wears the pants in your household Steven..... the little woman has a capital letter for her title😎
> she has a capital cause she da Best


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> Shootin' this fork that I begged off The Tree Man, himself. He sure enough knows to make a frame that is perfect for a beggar, just like me...
> View attachment 381989
> View attachment 381990
> View attachment 381991
> View attachment 381992


the bloodhounds might have had him worried,,,,,,,lol


----------



## skarrd

couldnt hit anything with the frames so got out the frameless


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Bunny Buster Hammermill Hunter that was tuned up by Craftsman Bill...I shot this fork, solely with small marbles and TBG for many, many years... until John Jeffries sent me a Mustang and a suggested setup. 

Here are the links that relate...









Purple Haze


Two hammermil slingshots I made today. Both are purpleheart frames. One has a black cherry palm swell, and the other has a wormy mango palm swell. #96 and #97




www.slingshotforum.com












Purple Reign


Stepping out of the haze to become a royal comfort to hold, this BunnyBuster #97 was brought to me for a tune-up and became a more ergonomic shooter. Ironwood palm swell and 45 minutes of saw-n-sand prior to a tung oil rub three times over. I'm happy with the results as is the owner




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Ibojoe

Shootn “The Stretched Limo” by Treeman. 
Gettn the most out of a can. Shoot the bottom out then hang it like regular. Fun will was had!


----------



## Ryan43

Got a new toy today. The pocket predator ranger recurve. I give this one an A+. Thank you so much Andy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28

What's this design @cromag?


----------



## Sling49

skarrd said:


> not the mule,dang,,,,,,couldnt find template but this si what it was based on
> View attachment 381978


That is a sweet piece.


----------



## Ryan43

Still shooting this guy this morning. Switched the bands out to 3/8 clay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slingshot28 said:


> View attachment 382028
> 
> What's this design @cromag?


Yes, John made that one, I have it's first cousin.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Shooting this Apex that John Jeffries made for me...been pecking at the can @ 35 yards for a couple months.


----------



## Slingshot28

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this Apex that John Jeffries made for me...been pecking at the can @ 35 yards for a couple months.
> 
> View attachment 382045
> View attachment 382046
> View attachment 382047
> View attachment 382048
> View attachment 382049


That's purdy!


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Shooting this Apex that John Jeffries made for me...been pecking at the can @ 35 yards for a couple months.
> 
> View attachment 382045
> View attachment 382046
> View attachment 382047
> View attachment 382048
> View attachment 382049


Hey seadog what’s the tip to tip on that one ? I got one 85mm layer out


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Hey seadog what’s the tip to tip on that one ? I got one 85mm layer out


She is 85mm tip to tip with 23mm wide fork tips. 115mm tall. I love it. My sweet spot is 80mm wide with 20-21mm tips.


----------



## Bimbo

Today my modified Joker, drilled some holes for leather tabs, slinging 1/4 steel with full Bfly bands.


----------



## Stankard757

Late evening hiking today with my pocket Spring Breaker. Let the wife pick the target challenges🤦‍♂️


----------



## Portboy

Hey that’s 


Stankard757 said:


> Late evening hiking today with my pocket Spring Breaker. Let the wife pick the target challenges🤦‍♂️
> View attachment 382059
> View attachment 382060
> View attachment 382061


cute your shoes match your frame aw 🥰


----------



## Slingshot28

A suprise package from @skarrd thanks man I really appreciate it man. I enjoy the frameless ring, I've never used one before.


----------



## Dubroq

Havent been too active in the forums for a while, work and Scouts took over, but the misses got me this absolute beauty for Christmas. I have it strung with GZK green and a kangaroo pouch now, this thing is awesome.









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Couple of shots with my Mule Bone and natty in the rain☹.


----------



## Roll Fast

Got back to the river yesterday. 
Shooting the puffs of snow off the twigs with bb's.
Cold hands though......


----------



## Slide-Easy

Roll Fast said:


> Got back to the river yesterday.
> Shooting the puffs of snow off the twigs with bb's.
> Cold hands though......











Slingshot Shootin' Gloves


Sometimes, you get a gift that you never would have glanced at otherwise. My stepson got me this pair of gloves/mittens that are nicer than they appear. The mitts fold back and are held by small magnets. With the thumb and fingers exposed, it makes thumb-bracing a fork and gripping the pouch...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Stankard757

Lil Plinker and Osage Conus


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> Lil Plinker and Osage Conus
> View attachment 382102


_Sorry, Brother..._


----------



## Jcharmin92

LazyEyedSquinter said:


> Cut my first can. Not a big can. Maybe 200ml or so....
> with my JC Mule, some 0.5 I found at an Octopus Hunting Store and some 8mm.
> 
> View attachment 381927


Man that thing looks awesome


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> A suprise package from @skarrd thanks man I really appreciate it man. I enjoy the frameless ring, I've never used one before.
> View attachment 382065
> View attachment 382066


glad they made it,now only 56 more packages to send lol


----------

